# Parlons vroum vroum... (beurk v2)



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2004)

Suite à la fermeture du sujet  beurk,  dont la raison est  expliquée ici, je relance un sujet bagnole mais ou l'on peut parler moto, scooter,... vroum vroum quoi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je relance avec la nouvelle 911 que je trouve assez réussie.

Elle redevient plus "traditionnel" au niveau des phares. J'aime bien.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

L'arrière tel qu'il est me fait penser à un retour vers l'arrière des anciennes 356, surtout avec les ailettes d'aérations telles qu'elles sont. C'est pas mal...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2004)

C'est la modification de l'arrière que je préfère. Très classe.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

Si c'est un thread sur les voitures, je vais pouvoir me lâcher avec ma passion pour Schumi alors?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2004)

Oui mais à tes risques et périls.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

Pas grave, j'aime le risque, la preuve :

FORZA FERRARI ! SCHUMI CHAMPION DES CHAMPIONS !


----------



## einqui (12 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, j'aime le risque, la preuve :
> 
> FORZA FERRARI ! SCHUMI CHAMPION DES CHAMPIONS !



J'ai toujours trouve que Schumi etait un nom parfait pour remplacer Papin dans les pubs Scholl


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

je l'ai essayée, oh oh les sensations
et puis celle la on peux se la payer

drive different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus l'attente de chargement des voitures
c'est la roue du mac au demarrage


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en plus l'attente de chargement des voitures
> c'est la roue du mac au demarrage











A part ça, youpi, je viens de passer mon examen théorique pour le permis bagnole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faut que je retrouve ce L magnétique pour le coller sur la Clio familiale


----------



## cecil (12 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,


    Bien que plus récent et moitié moins cher, je n'aime pas le H2 sur la droite, qui se rapporte trop à un japonais sur le style.

    Je reste toujours porté sur le H1, plus large, moins classieux, et surtout robuste lui.






A+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je reste toujours porté sur le H1, plus large, moins classieux, et surtout robuste lui.


Salut cecil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère bien qu'il est "très" robuste, parce que tu vas te faire allumer par tomtom !!!


----------



## cecil (12 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

    Ici lors de vacances à Aix les Bains. lol Même nom de ville mais non au même endroit, et météo plus défavorable


----------



## tomtom (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut cecil !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais ouais, celui-là il devrait se trouver dans la liste des armes de destructions massives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Façon the big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Et chaque fois que je le vois, je suis de méchante hummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Bise à Nathalie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Amok (12 Mai 2004)

Bande de p'tits joueurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On fait la course avec ta Porsche, Paul?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(Pour info : F1 Jordan / Circuit du Castellet)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

A propos, les vroumeux, je vous prépare une petite surprise pour le mois prochain !!!!! J'ai craqué ... mais patience !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps pour tomtom : c'est encore plus pire que dans le plus pire de tes cauchemars !!!!


----------



## tomtom (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps pour tomtom : c'est encore plus pire que dans le plus pire de tes cauchemars !!!!



Bon, je vais faire comme d'hab alors: ne plus mettre les pieds dans ce sujet sous peine de devoir racheter du Malox en bidon de 5 litres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ bise tout de même à Nathalie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## cecil (12 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais, celui-là il devrait se trouver dans la liste des armes de destructions massives
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ne t'inquiète pas. Vu la difficulté pour en commander un et le prix sont assez dissuasifs. Tu ne vas pas en croiser souvent. 
Cet engin est une pure merveille.

A+


----------



## Amok (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A propos, les vroumeux, je vous prépare une petite surprise pour le mois prochain !!!!! J'ai craqué ... mais patience !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des rollers?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _ bise tout de même à Nathalie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je n'y manquerai pas !!! ... d'ailleurs, aucun souci pour toi, elle est le contraire d'un 4X4 ... affinée vers le bas mais bien pourvue vers le haut !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : Nat ! c'est pour rire hein !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des rollers?!


Rigole ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...des larmes de sang tu vas verser !!! des torrents de pleurs tellement impétueux qu'à côté, les chutes du Niagara c'est du pipi de bichon de poils !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A propos, les vroumeux, je vous prépare une petite surprise pour le mois prochain !!!!! J'ai craqué ... mais patience !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que je fous là moi ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je fous là moi ?!


T'en fais pas ... rigolerons moins quand je t'emmènerais faire un tour dans mon futur terrible engin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...affûte ton cafsque Lorna ... ça va décoiffer sec !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas ... rigolerons moins quand je t'emmènerais faire un tour dans mon futur terrible engin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas le casque que je vais affûter ... mais le trident !


----------



## Amok (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...affûte ton cafsque Lorna ...



ca doit donner! Rien qu'en l'essayant il s'est cassé deux dents!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca doit donner! Rien qu'en l'essayant il s'est cassé deux dents!


...m'en viche !!!


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas ... rigolerons moins quand je t'emmènerais faire un tour dans mon futur terrible engin...


te vexes pas thebig, mais j'aime pas la couleur


----------



## Amok (12 Mai 2004)

Tu as la tenue qui va avec? Genre lunettes et casque en cuir d'aviateur, et foulard pour nouer artistiquement autour de ton cou?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> te vexes pas thebig, mais j'aime pas la couleur


Tidju ! mon rêve !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...mais avec un "porte-trident" alors !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as la tenue qui va avec? Genre lunettes et casque en cuir d'aviateur, et foulard pour nouer artistiquement autour de ton cou?


...suffira de transférer le contenu de la boite à gants de mon RAV !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! mon rêve !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'amènerai le mien !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Bein moi c'était cette année la voiture ou le mac... Devinez ce que j'ai choisi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'amènerai le mien !



et on chantera en choeur :

Elle est belle ma Trabant
Avec son porte-trident
A nous la route des champs
Et les mouches plein les dents


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> et on chantera en choeur :
> 
> Elle est belle ma Trabant
> Avec son porte-trident
> ...



Mais non non j'ai mon pare vent
mon pare mouche plus précisément
Embarquée dans ta Trabant
Parée de son porte trident
A nous la route , la route des champs
lalala laa la lalalalala 













PS : j'avais pas vu la photo !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> lalala laa la lalalalala


...sacrée vroumeuse ! va !


----------



## sylko (12 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Bien que plus récent et moitié moins cher, je n'aime pas le H2 sur la droite, qui se rapporte trop à un japonais sur le style.
> ...



Voilà bien le véhicule le plus stupide qui roule sur nos routes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma Prius consomme moins qu'une smart! Je peux rouler sur plus de 3500 kilomètres, avec la capacité du réservoir du Hummer...


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

Ouais, quel intéret pour un privé d'acheter un pareil machin à part la frime... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Au prix qu'il coute, je doute que quelqu'un utilise ses capacités en tout terrain.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (idem pour les autres 4x4 de luxe)


----------



## woulf (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rigole ...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'es commandé ton land cruiser version je me la pète grave et je prends pas le bas de gamme mossieur mais le 4litres diesel bien pollueur ???

Non, je sais ! une prius, comme sylko !


----------



## woulf (12 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, quel intéret pour un privé d'acheter un pareil machin à part la frime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, l'avantage du hummer, c'est que le terrain, tu t'en fous, tu passes partout imperturbablement !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

Bah, tout ça ne vaut pas mon joyau... :






































Essayez de me rattraper avec vos 4 roues pleines de mazout...


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

bon les enfants je vous trouve méchament classique sur les bagnolles
vroum les chevaux, limite utlisateurs pc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis ferrari il est pas macké avec  amd  hummmmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors ? qu'est ce qu'on dit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et porshe alors ?
ils ont choisi des psions pour leur forces de vente,
des psions pouah ah ah ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des psions, trop mauvais


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

Faut pas généraliser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Tous les posteurs ne sont pas comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regarde par exemple Sylko où meme moi....


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

Bon, tu veux de l'exotique? Ok... Mon deuxième choix se touren vers une voiture atypique, le moteur qu'elle a en fait une voiture unique dans le plateau actuel : la Mazda RX-8, seule voiture à moteur rotatif vendue actuellement... Et quelle beauté en plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Et en plus, elle est presque accessible


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ma Prius consomme moins qu'une smart! Je peux rouler sur plus de 3500 kilomètres, avec la capacité du réservoir du Hummer...


dis moi ta prime sautier, pardon primus
elle pas pas bi carburant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand tu dis, je peux rouler
ca veux dire tu peux le faire ou tu le fais ?


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

Sympa ce moteur rotatif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il fait 1.3 litres et développe 230cv, soit à peine moins de 180cv/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Imaginez la suite, les petites voitures auraient des 500cm^3 de 90cv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le downsizing, c'est aussi important pour l'avenir... On aura besoin de moins grosses cylindrées pour fournir des puissances équivalentes, donc avec une consomation en baisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toutefois il y'a quelques points noirs importants concernant le moteur rotatif:
- besoin de fréquentes et ruineuses révisions (pose de tout le moteur pour refaire les joints du rotor)
- consomation énorme (jusqu'à 17litres en ville !!)
- couple faible et haut perché
Il reste donc passablement de mise au point à faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce rêve est peut-être illusoire...


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> elle pas pas bi carburant



D'une certaine façon, si... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (voiture hybride: mi-essence, mi-électrique).
On arrive à 5.1 litres au 100km en gardant toutefois un bon agrément de conduite.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avant de proférer des anneries, tu devrait te documenter...


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

celui la de moteur (1950) ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en moteur rotatif de voiture, je prefere





 la m400
remarquez j'ai dit voiture pas avion, parceque avant qu'elel vole celle la


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> celui la de moteur (1950) ?



Ouais... Pour information, le moteur à piston a 60 ans de plus...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

Le moteur rotatif a été inventé par monsieur Wankel, il est vachement intéressant, mais malheureusement, son gros point faible est qu'il consomme énormément...


----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2004)

J'ai trouvé un gadget pour ton nouveau joujou thebig :

le tomtom navigator !!!






Avec ça, plus aucun obstacle ne bloquera ta route !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

Vous allez encore dire que je tombe dans les clichés, mais je suis désolée... ma voiture préférée... un mythe, que dis-je, ma licorne : une Porsche 911 2.0L de 1965...


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

De la même époque, je prend ça:


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Avant de proférer des anneries, tu devrait te documenter...







l'electricité c'est pas un carburant ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, l'avantage du hummer, c'est que le terrain, tu t'en fous, tu passes partout imperturbablement !



Et quand tu provoques un accident, tu t'en fous, c'est celui qui est en face qui meurt, et les gazs à effet de serre qui asphyxient tes arrières petis enfant tu pourras toujours dire que c'est de la faute des usines


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> De la même époque, je prend ça:



Vu ton avatar, je comprends... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beau choix aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2004)

...tout comme la Porsche


----------



## Sir (12 Mai 2004)

Pour moi ca sera ca


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bande de p'tits joueurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argh, il l'a fait avant moi, je suis jaloux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Alors, raconte. Ca doit-être génial. Tu as fait combien de tour? 

et en plus il est beau sur la photo...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Une bonne fiat 500, c'est indémodable. Oui je sais, ça n'a jamais été à la mode, mais c'est une bagnole géniale


----------



## twk (12 Mai 2004)

j'ai mieux


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ca sera ca



Excellent choix aussi... dont le nom me rappelle encore la triste raison pour laquelle elle s'appelle Dino...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, youpi, je viens de passer mon examen théorique pour le permis bagnole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un bon début.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai essayée, oh oh les sensations
> et puis celle la on peux se la payer
> 
> drive different
> ...





			
				cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Bien que plus récent et moitié moins cher, je n'aime pas le H2 sur la droite, qui se rapporte trop à un japonais sur le style.
> ...





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bande de p'tits joueurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien le véhicule le plus stupide qui roule sur nos routes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, il est bien reparti ce thread.


----------



## cecil (13 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, quel intéret pour un privé d'acheter un pareil machin à part la frime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

   Vous avez l'air d'être un petit peu trop sur de vous, jeune homme.
Regardez vous un peu, avez vous l'impression d'être moins frimeur avec vos pommes sur votre deux roues ? lol.
Je vous prierais d'avoir un comportement un peut plus réfléchi et tolérant, ça ne vous ferais pas de mal. heinnn ?

De plus, pour les autres personnes dont je ne me souviens plus les noms, je doute fortement que la dite Toyota Prius soit moins polluante que le Hummer. La pollution produite pour le fonctionnement d'un véhicule est bien moindre que celle développée pour le construire , ou, le détruire.
Vus le nombre de Toyota prius produites, elles auront certainement contaminé plus de 100 fois plus la planète ne serais ce que par l'énergie développée pour les construire et pour les détruire par la suite  à contrario du hummer. 
Bon, je reconnais que c'est du mauvais esprit, mais c'est à la mesure de vos réflexions. lol En effet le hummer aura moins pollué que vos monospaces et autres. C'est facile : sa durée de vie est triple, la production sur commande anecdotique.

    Pour ce qui est de l'intérêt pur un privé d'acheter le machin comme le dit le jeune homme ? iMax c'est ça ?
 Bien tu vois j'ai les moyens d'en avoir un, il me plaît, je le veux, je l'ai. Par frime ? oui certainement et alors ? Je doute que vous ne fassiez pas de même si vous aviez les moyens de réaliser vos rêves matériels, là tout de suite.
Mais j'aurai au moins la tolérance de vous laisser faire vos choix, comme bon vous semble. Qu'il soit ridicule ou non. lol. Je n'ai pas à en juger aussi facilement comme vous le faites.
Hormis le respect qu'il vous manque apparemment, sachez que ce dont j'ai envie et besoin, ne regarde que moi. Je n'ai nul besoin de morale ni d'éducation de votre part.
Respectez les autres, monsieur iMax, surtout si mon hummer ne vous à jamais roulé sur le pied.

Cordialement. A+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez l'air d'être un petit trop sur de vous, jeune homme.
> Regardez vous un peu, avez vous l'impression d'être moins frimeur avec vos pommes sur votre deux roues ? lol.











 Salut cecil !
Arffff !!! on voit qu'il n'y a pas longtemps que tu pratiques ce forum !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Humour et dérision ... et surtout dérision de soi-même... c'est la règle ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On est une bande de nases et on adore se f.... sur la g.... en toute sympathie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'y vois aucune attaque méchante ou personnelle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu savais ce que j'ai déjà pris sur la tronche avec mon bête RAV (hihi) ... alors, toi avec ton Hummer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez, reviens-nous de bonne Hummer (merci tomtom) et ajoute quelques smileys verts bien rigolards à ton post ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié Cecil !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Mé oui, on est tout sumplement jaloux


----------



## sylko (13 Mai 2004)

Arffffff, ces newbies. J'te jure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un cadeau pour Cecil


----------



## woulf (13 Mai 2004)

tu veux pas plutôt offrir un tour en prius à Monsieur, sylko ?
(Pendant ce temps là, thebig lui subtilise subrepticement les clés de son engin agricole et on part faire des tranchées sur le bitume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Détends toi Cecil, comme dit le vieux, l'accès au comptoir du bar se fait avec 2nd degré inside obligatoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis imax, c'est un gentil garçon au fond, il roule avec un scooter à pot interdit, enfin, il roule, je devrai dire il se traîne, au grand dam de frimeurs à 2 cents en 406, mais quelque part, il rêve de Mustang qui n'a jamais qu'un 5 litres de cylindrée et est un modèle d'économie d'énergie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une question toutefois: le hummer, ça doit pas être évident à faire circuler dans les rues étroites d'Aix ? 
Globalement, ce n'est pas plus souvent un handicap qu'un plaisir, dans nos contrées où les infrastructures routières ne sont absolument pas adaptées à la taille de gros véhicules ?

Quoique j'ai encore vu un H2 à Antibes ce matin, il ne prenait que 2 places de parking en largeur, mais bon, mon rav4 avait l'air d'une mini à coté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Big au secours !!!!! Organisons un front de secours des Rav4 atteints du syndrome de la petite bistouquette !!

Note pour sylko: cette prius m'a réellement l'air très sympa, si mon rav4 était pas en plein leasing, hmmmm, je craquerai bien (enfin s'il y en avait des disponibles), la consommation est hallucinante, la boite de vitesse y'en a pas, tout ce que j'aime.
Et le body newbie, mon rejeton de 9 mois me dit qu'il veut le même pour frimer en 4*4, je le trouve où ????


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

J'y vais de mon petit rêve,
depuis que j'ai 15ans.








www.gbaproperties.com


----------



## sylko (13 Mai 2004)

Sans plomb 95 en Suisse &gt; 1 litre = 1.44 CHF = 0.93567 EUR

Pour la conversion 

Une image très parlante. Le prix du sans plomb en Europe! C'est fou, comme les pays de l'Est deviennent intéressants, pour les vacances.


----------



## sylko (13 Mai 2004)

Voilà pour le body de ton rejeton!. 
Ca devrait donner des idées à notre ami de  lafraise.com.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

mon bébé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

merde ça marche pas... et là ?


----------



## tomtom (13 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> De plus, pour les autres personnes dont je ne me souviens plus les noms, je doute fortement que la dite Toyota Prius soit moins polluante que le Hummer. La pollution produite pour le fonctionnement d'un véhicule est bien moindre que celle développée pour le construire , ou, le détruire.
> Vus le nombre de Toyota prius produites, elles auront certainement contaminé plus de 100 fois plus la planète ne serais ce que par l'énergie développée pour les construire et pour les détruire par la suite  à contrario du hummer.



Punaise, réfléchis un peu avant de raconter des âneries pareil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est promis, je ne reviens plus


----------



## iMax (13 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et puis imax, c'est un gentil garçon au fond, il roule avec un scooter à pot interdit



Pas du tout, mon scooter est entièrement d'origine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cécil, je te réponds plus tard, je dois aller aux cours.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Punaise, réfléchis un peu avant de raconter des âneries pareil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais comme moi Tomtom, ne VIENS pas lire ce qui se dit ici sous peine de ... &gt;&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























PS : d'ailleurs, je m'en vais


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

>


il y a eu une génération entière conçue dans ces combis !!Peace


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2004)

Woua les belles bagnoles ; moi, depuis que j'ai payé le G5, c'est


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


Moua, chiqué, il a mis l'engin à l'envers !!!...




			
				Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

>


Mouai mais tu peux toujours accrocher les bretelles de ton sac à dos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

>


C'est aussi le seul coupé 2+2 au monde à 4 portes dont 2 contraires


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moua, chiqué, il a mis l'engin à l'envers !!!...



Eh non, mon cher Golf, regarde mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais il est vrai que * certaines * inscriptions sont inversées, et pour une raison simple: toutes les pubs collées sur la calande sont fausses. Cette image a en effet été prise lors du tournage d'une pub pour Michelin qui a été diffusée régulièrement l'année dernière pendant les coupures des GP de la saison. Durant 3 jours, ce fut assez amusant d'entendre ronronner 3 de ces engins et de pouvoir les tripoter dans tous les sens! La scène du changement de pneus fut assez extra a tourner. Le seul vrai problème (!!!) fut que pendant 4 jours des arroseurs nous balancaient de la flotte en pleine tronche alors qu'a dix mètres il faisait un soleil à cuire sur place!





Pour voir le résultat, c'est ici (lien : Découvrez le film Michelin F1). Réalisateur : Antony Hoffman.


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2004)

Vu...
Dans les années 90, la boîte où j'ai sévi sponsorisait une F3 basée à Ledenon et pilotée par le fils d'un copain d'Alési...
Un régal...


----------



## Blytz (13 Mai 2004)

Il fallait oser acheter une voiture de ce prix dans cette couleur


----------



## woulf (13 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour le body de ton rejeton!.
> Ca devrait donner des idées à notre ami de  lafraise.com.



Michi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

C'est en tous cas une très bonne tactique pour pas se la faire voler par des non-carissiers.


----------



## sweet (13 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Bien que plus récent et moitié moins cher, je n'aime pas le H2 sur la droite, qui se rapporte trop à un japonais sur le style.
> ...



Mouais bof !! Franchement les Hummer c'est très cher, c'est pas très beau, c'est loin d'être le top en TT et en plus c'est pas très fiable !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oui il faut tout de même rappeler que le but premier d'un 4X4 c'est le terrain !!

Je préfère de loin un Toyota Land Cruiser HZJ qui est de loin le top des top en TT et de plus d'une fiabilité à toute épreuve et tout à fait agréable sur route !!

Le Must quoi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si non éventuellement un Auverland ou un Land Rover Deffender !!

Le MUST le voici :


----------



## sylko (14 Mai 2004)

Taupe des taupes en tous terrains!


----------



## woulf (14 Mai 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Mouais bof !! Franchement les Hummer c'est très cher, c'est pas très beau, c'est loin d'être le top en TT et en plus c'est pas très fiable !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les capacités tout terrain de ces 3 engins ne sont plus à démontrer, mais en revanche sur la route, pétard, qué tape culs !

Allez hop un bon vieil unimog alors pour faire les déménagements entre le sommet de l'everest et le mont fuji


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2004)

la police italienne ne rigole plus !!!! (enfin dans le sud de l'italie)


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Mai 2004)

Pas possible !


----------



## sylko (14 Mai 2004)

Je te propose celle-ci, pour les rentrées nocturnes, en fin d'AES!


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la police italienne ne rigole plus !!!! (enfin dans le sud de l'italie)
> (...)



Deja que la police Allemande rigolait moyen


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

Par contre les ricains c'est toujours pas gagné


----------



## twk (14 Mai 2004)

mdr vriment bien trouver....enfin les ricains même si ils avaient des ferrari c'est pas pour autant que ça irait mieux...


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,


    Pour l'instant je suis voilier. Mais peut-être que mon prochain rêve "Vroam-Vroam" sera un Riva. 
et celui ci particulièrement.


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Deja que la police Allemande rigolait moyen



les hollandais on des 911 turbo


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les hollandais on des 911 turbo



C'est aussi une turbo, regardes bien l'arrière


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

Celui ci est pas mal. Mais sa cabine est trop grande. Pas assez intime en rapport au Rivarama. 







Mais je craquerais bien sur celui-ci aussi, qui m'éxcite particulièrement.


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Celui ci est pas mal. Mais sa cabine est trop grande. Pas assez intime en rapport au Rivarama.
> (...)



Chez moi on appelle pas ca des bateaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Euh.. comment on dit déja... caisses à boulons... Promène couillons...


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Bonjour,

   C'est assez ressemblant avec une vieille Pub des 1970/80 pour les après-rasages. lol.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi on appelle pas ca des bateaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toujours pareil ça si tu avais les moyens de t'en payer un, tu trouverai ça génial


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

Vrom vrom sans bruit, plaisir.. plasir.. plaisir...

Mon bateau par chez nous (Hein les 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)









C'est un hobiecat tiger pour les incultes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et celui de pôpô  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(Sun Fast 32i)


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est assez ressemblant avec une vieille Pub des 1970/80 pour les après-rasages. lol.



La mâle attitude sans aucun doute


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi on appelle pas ca des bateaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voyons. Enfin c'est un Riva. Les Rolls-royces des canots automobiles.
Non mais je prendrais le petit Troisième en fait.


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours pareil ça si tu avais les moyens de t'en payer un, tu trouverai ça génial



Alors la, jamais de la vie, si j'avais les moyens, je me payerai ca:






un p'tit Dufour 44


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

Je vous tiendrais au courant lorsque je déciderais de remplacer mon Feeling 40 par le Riva.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

Pour le récent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour l'ancien


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je vous tiendrais au courant lorsque je déciderais de remplacer mon Feeling 40 par le Riva.



Pareil quand je changerai mon Alu par un Vaio


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pareil quand je changerai mon Alu par un Vaio



J'ai déjà un Vaio, installé sur le Feeling justement. lol


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

Bonne mère, j'ai vu passer une Excalibur like dirait on. lol après on peut critiquer mon H1.


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> (...) Feeling 40 (...)



Il est de quelle année, je me plante peut etre mais de mémoire, il n'y a pas eu de Feeling 40 (je vois bien un 39 et un 44 mais un 40 ???)


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

Oui c'est bien un 44 pardon. Mistake.
4 mois que je n'ai pas mis le pied dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Sinon moi j'ai un vélo et un bateau pneumatique....


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Sinon moi j'ai un vélo et un bateau pneumatique....



Photos svp. lol


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien un 44 pardon. Mistake.
> 4 mois que je n'ai pas mis le pied dessus.



Arf, pardon, moi aussi j'ai un Alu13,24


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Sinon moi j'ai un vélo et un bateau pneumatique....


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



C'est à ce moment là que les dents de la Mer attaquent. Non ?


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Arf, pardon, moi aussi j'ai un Alu13,24



Mis a part de posseder un PowebBook 13,45.4/6,2333 ou un Feeling 44 et demie,6-87 coque repeinte noire, quelle est ton hobbie automobilistique ?


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

Page 4 

'Faut suivre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais de mon petit rêve,
> depuis que j'ai 15ans.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cecil (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Page 4
> 
> 'Faut suivre



Je suis très bien, ne t'inquiètes dont pas avec ta tete de français grognon. lol.
    Ce que je veux dire par votre rêve d'hier : j'entends quelque chose de construit, de réflechi, pas le fantasme d'hier.


----------



## Blytz (14 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi une turbo, regardes bien l'arrière



Desole mais je ne pense pas que ce soit une Turbo.. ca fait plutot aileron coince.. L'aileron de la turbo descends bcp plus sur l aile.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Mai 2004)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Blytz, et je penche pour une 911 type 993 Carrera 4S, en raison des prises d'air en dessous du pare-chocs avant. Elle était la seule à les avoir dans la gamme atmo, étant donné qu'elle partageait l'avant avec les Turbo.

L'aileron fait partie de la dot en option...


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

Qui fait le malin.. tombe dans le ravin...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Celui ci est pas mal. Mais sa cabine est trop grande. Pas assez intime en rapport au Rivarama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'Aquariva est superbe effectivement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne l'aurais jamais mais bon, c'est une très belle machine. 

(pouaw, j'ai eu du mal à me soncrenter pour écrire si bien à cette heure.)


----------



## sylko (15 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (pouaw, j'ai eu du mal à me soncrenter pour écrire si bien à cette heure.)



Une soirée chargée au MarxBar?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2004)

Chargée, on peut le dire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pas au Marx cette fois.


----------



## FANREM (15 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant je suis voilier. Mais peut-être que mon prochain rêve "Vroam-Vroam" sera un Riva.
> et celui ci particulièrement.


C'est pour les pauvres
Moi je vais m'offrir ca




T'es pas un peu megalo sur les bords


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un peu megalo sur les bords



Relax.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si Cecil a les moyens il aurait tord de s'en priver et autant qu'il nous fasse "profiter" de ses joujoux avec des photos.
Si il est mégalo, ça doit lui faire du bien d'écrire tout ça sur macgé et ça ne nous fait pas grand mal.


----------



## FANREM (15 Mai 2004)

je suis absolument relax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais bon, on dirait une (tres) mauvaise histoire  : manque plus que la Rolex
Au moins Purestyle, il avait l'air sympa avec sa signature


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2004)

Héhé, c'est vrai que lui aussi il est bien équipé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, dans le même style, j'économise pour une Nissan Z.
Mais vu le  rythme que je tiens, ce sera plutôt à nouveau une Clio.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Clio dont je suis très content par ailleurs.)


----------



## cecil (15 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un peu megalo sur les bords



Bonjour,


   Je pourrai bien te répondre que non, tu ne ma croirai pas pour autant. Alors à quoi bon. lol
Pour le Riva, je peux éconnomiser un petit moment encore, même en revendant le voilier.
Mais en tout cas tout ceci ne déplait pas l'une d'entre-vous qui me presse de venir pouvoir l'essayer pour un bain de soleil en haute mer dès que je l'ai. Chère ***** c'est promis, et je t'invites même sans ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux même inviter tes amies. En attendant, le carré du Feeling est assez grand, il y a des cabines pour y passer une petite semaine sympa à 4 ou 5.

Une petite précision : Je ne porte ni Rolex, ni encore moins de baguouzes (sic) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  J'en suis resté à une Yema de plongée, c'est tout. Je n'ai absolument rien d'autre comme bijoux à part un piercing.

LOL franchement vous me prenez pour Mr T dans le role de Barracuda ou quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foguenne, moi (mais ce n'est que mon "misérable goût apparement") je serai plus porté sur un ancien modèle de 911
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/cecilll3/911-67.jpg

Voilà. A+


[ps] Pour le Boieng, non franchement non, mais si cela pouvait encore se trouver, un Do24 me semblerait plus rigolo. Le bruit de ces anciens bi ou tri ou quadri moteurs en étoile, me laisse songeur.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/cecilll3/dornier24.jpg


----------



## FANREM (15 Mai 2004)

De toutes facons, je prefererais avoir un Sunseeker qu'un Riva
Lien ici







et une Aston Martin DB 9 plutot qu'une 911


----------



## chagregel (15 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Tu peux même inviter tes amies. En attendant, le carré du Feeling est assez grand, il y a des cabines pour y passer une petite semaine sympa à 4 ou 5.
> (...)










Un 40 pieds qui se transforme en 44 pieds (10 places) pour 4/5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon j'arrette la, je vais me faire engueler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je retourne dans les portable


----------



## FANREM (15 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Un 40 pieds qui se transforme en 44 pieds (10 places) pour 4/5


J'ai retrouvé la photo du bateau en question


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Un 40 pieds qui se transforme en 44 pieds



Maman les pt'its bâteaux ont-ils des jambes ?


----------



## woulf (15 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> LOL franchement vous me prenez pour Mr T dans le role de Barracuda ou quoi ?



Noon, pas Mister T, plutôt Bobby sixkiller dans la fantastique et inoubliable série "le rebelle" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce que c'est de rouler en Hummer


----------



## woulf (15 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> De toutes facons, je prefererais avoir un Sunseeker qu'un Riva
> Lien ici
> 
> 
> ...



Nouveau riche, va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Manque plus que la breitling et le tableau sera parfait


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

moi je préfere la 911 y'a pas photo


----------



## FANREM (15 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau riche, va


Ca ne me deplairait pas, mais malheureusement, je dois encore trimer


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

arête je suis sur que tu a un compte en suisse lol


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau riche, va
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est mieux que pauvre à perpétuité.


----------



## woulf (15 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne me deplairait pas, mais malheureusement, je dois encore trimer



Ceci dit, il ne nie pas pour la Breitling


----------



## FANREM (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> arête je suis sur que tu a un compte en suisse lol


J'ai des copains en Suisse mais pas de compte bancaire


----------



## FANREM (15 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, il ne nie pas pour la Breitling


Non plus, desole. 
Pourtant c'est bien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  j'aime bien les montres, mais je ne dépenserais pas des sommes folles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ca.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

une de mes préférées...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

ou encore ça


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Ma préférée et en plus ultra écologique


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

pour jouer...


----------



## cecil (16 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Un 40 pieds qui se transforme en 44 pieds (10 places) pour 4/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, non mais je tiens au confort des gens. Parceque les 10 places c'est façon camping pour ceux qui dorment dans le carré. Et le carré à pour moi n'as pas la destination vraiment souhaitée pour bien dormir, surtout si l'on y mange, etc.. 4/5 c'est l'idéal pour les cabines. Pas plus.
En plus c'est une reunion intime, pas un sonacotra flottant. lol

Pour ce qui est de t'engueuler, lol, non. Mais par contre j'ai la nette impression que tu cherche à l'obtenir par ce genre de remarques. (Provocation gratuite on dit aussi.) Abstiens toi alors si tu ne veux pas. Parce que pour se rendre interessant de par cette attitude, ça fait un peut leger pour un modé.


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2004)

Il recommence... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et après il fait le chien battu auprès des admins


----------



## golf (16 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ...Parce que pour se rendre interessant de par cette attitude, ça fait un peut leger pour un modé.


Ohé dugamin calmes toi...
Et puis relis toi, car à travers tes écrits hors ton H1 et ton rêve de barcasse, t'a pas grand chose pour draguer...
Les gens ici, viennent rêver, pas s'exposer...


----------



## cecil (16 Mai 2004)

Je ne comprends pas, je n'ai agressé personne. Je ne vois pas ce que je fais de mal pour avoir un tel harcelemnt et agressivité ?. z'êtes frustrés ?
Si vous etiez un peu plus tolérants ? Comment on peut avoir un tel comportement agressif et être modérateurs ?
Il y a ici quelque chose que je trouve de pas très sain.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2004)

Hum... Cecil, évite de faire des généralités sur les modérateurs, de même que sur les autres d'ailleurs, sinon ça va finir par flinguer à chaque coin de porte, et ce serait dommage. Si tu as un différent avec imax ou antigel, règle ça en MP, ça allégera l'ambiance.


----------



## Philito (16 Mai 2004)

Salut Nato !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (sympa ces nouveaux smileys n'est-ce pas....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Voilà ce dont je rêve moi....






Mais pour des questions de budget je crois que cela va plutôt être un de ceux-ci....






Ici au Chili, il y en a plein.... tous en super état et selon le modèle et l'état entre 300 et 1000 .... donc je crois que cela va être pour bientot.... (bon c'est ça ou une fiat 127....)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon Cecil si vraiment tu as un H1, voiture/camion (biffer les mentions inutiles..... il faut rappeller que le Hummer dépassant les 3,5 tonnes nécessite le permis camion, un permis B ne suffit pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qui m'intriguait à un moment jusqu'à ce que j'en voit un en Belgique monter ma rue précédé d'une fiat panda......  (la roue du hummer dépasse la vitre de la fiat panda..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et que je vois sa consommation en essence.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arrête de te faire chier en France.... et passe au Chili..... encore mieux à la côte..... ici l'utilisation d'un 4x4 est justifiée.... plus ou moins tout le monde ici à Pichilemu (tu cherches sur la carte.... c'est au Chili; 300 km de Santiago) à une jeep ou un pickup (que ce soit le fermier, le particulier, le surfer, tout le monde quoi.... et n'en déplaise à moi ou Tomtom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) voilà une photo du parking du dernier championnat de surf que j'ai assisté ici






Quasi que des pickups ou des jeeps.... et la grande majorité du reste sont des camionettes ou fourgons style Kombi.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez la petite photo du championnat où on était..... (j'suis dans la tof'.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






En plus comme tu vois ça te fait de l'espace pour le Bâtô !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: le pire c'est que ma copine (aussi dans la photo du jury.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) me rappelle que sans 4x4 par ici..... on ne pourra pas visiter pas mal de potes par ici, soit trop haut, soit la route est vraiment trop mauvaise pour arriver chez eux.... et pas mal d'endroits nous seront innacessibles..... mais je veux pas un 4x4.....


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2004)

Salut Phil !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis sûr qu'avec une bonne deudeuche, tu passerais partout, pis c'est décapotable de plus !!


----------



## Philito (16 Mai 2004)

Tiens t'es debout à 6.00 du mat toi, un dimanche.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou pas encore couché..... 

Des deuche y'en a ici.... (je crois qu'avec tout ce que le premier monde refourgue par ici..... ya pas mal de vieilles voitures....) ils appellent les deuches des "citronetas"..... en fait je passe tout autant qu'en Kombi ou en fiat 127, ke truc que je dois garder en compte, c'est les repuestas (pièces de rechange.....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va être plus dur pour une deudeuche..... mais VW ou fiat est déjà beaucoup plus distribué.... et moins cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon ça pourrait encore être une mini..... (toute voiture en-dessous de 500 euros est la bienvenue et qu'elle ait du caractère..... tout le contraire du Hummer quoi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Bon 1.00 du mat ici..... dodo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous avez déjà un jour d'avance sur moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C U


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mai 2004)

1000 euros pour un Combi en bon état, j'achète.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le nouveau modèle qui arrivera bientôt est sympa mais ce n'est plus du tout la même clientèle qui est visée.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne, moi (mais ce n'est que mon "misérable goût apparement") je serai plus porté sur un ancien modèle de 911
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/cecilll3/911-67.jpg
> 
> [ps] Pour le Boieng, non franchement non, mais si cela pouvait encore se trouver, un Do24 me semblerait plus rigolo. Le bruit de ces anciens bi ou tri ou quadri moteurs en étoile, me laisse songeur.
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/cecilll3/dornier24.jpg



Cette 911 est effectivement superbe. Il n'y a, je trouve, que quelques modèles de 911 un peu trop "tuning style" qui vieillissent mal, les autres restent très belle, classe.

Sympa ce Do24.


----------



## FANREM (16 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour jouer...


Un des plus beaux coups de crayon, une classe folle en plus, une legende quoi, une vraie...
excellent choix


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour jouer...



c'est quoi déja le roadster du papa de Jeanba3000 ?

un jaguar ?

c'est pas celui-là ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 1000 euros pour un Combi en bon état, j'achète.



ça tombe mal, le mien n'est pas à vendre


----------



## decoris (16 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ce moteur rotatif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus petite cylindrée ne veut pâs dire meilleur conso... un 3l diesel consomme moins qu'un 2l essence...
et puis souvent les petites cylindrée ont des turbos, qui augmentent fortement leur consommation...


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2004)

On est d'accord... Mais ça y contribue.


----------



## golf (16 Mai 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis souvent les petites cylindrée ont des turbos, qui augmentent fortement leur consommation...


C'est ce qui a poussé Peugeot et BMW à s'associer dans la création d'une nouvelle gamme de 4 cylindres haute performance et basse conso...
BMW apporte son savoir faire de motoriste pointu, Peugeot lui, son savoir faire dans la dépollution et c'est Peugeot qui assurera l'industrialisation de ces moteurs...


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2004)

Miam, je viens de voir passer une AC Cobra.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en fait, une réplique parfaite). Le type s'en donnait à coeur joie en faisant rugir le V8 427ci au chant si carctéristique du vieux V8 US... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je connais son proprio, il habite vers chez moi


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

je reve un jour de conduire un superseven comme ca


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je reve un jour de conduire un superseven



Moi aussi, c'est un rêve tout à fait réalisable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Une virée en SuperSeven.  

La formule "Caterham &amp; Château" semble assez sympa.


----------



## Blytz (17 Mai 2004)

Le seul inconvenient de la super seven c est qu il ne faut pas etre trop grand ou trop large pour y monter dedans


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Miam, je viens de voir passer une AC Cobra....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, ça c de la caisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On a pu la voir aussi dans Bad Boys 1


----------



## cristol (17 Mai 2004)

et ça c'est le moteur. C'est fini les carbu. double corps...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Mai 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Allez la petite photo du championnat où on était..... (j'suis dans la tof'.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Philito,

Content d'avoir de tes nouvelles, ne serais-ce pas toi debout au milieu, avec le couvre chef rouge, et ta moitié à droite appuyée sur la barrière ???

Au fait, le désert d'atacama, c'est loin de chez toi ? car j'ai en projet (moyen/long terme) d'y faire un tour pour voir le VLT.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mai 2004)

Qui veux aller loin... 

Ménage sa monture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faut dire que les trois zozos qui l'accompagnais ne l'ont pas beaucoup aidé.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mai 2004)

La version définitive de la Renault Modus. 
Je la trouve très sympa.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















La future Seat Tolédo.

Elle me plait bien aussi.
Elle me fait penser un peu à la Vel Satis, un peu à la 407 SW,...
Il ose un peu, c'est bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














L'intérieur est sympa aussi.


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2004)

Très sympa, tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me prendrais bien une modus si j'avais les moyens, ça doit être pratique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, je me contenterais de la 306 pour commencer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans tout les cas, youpi, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui par la poste mon permis d'élève conducteur, je commence dimanche les choses sérieuses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Putain, je me rend compte maintenant que ma vie de mineur se termine dans moins de 24 heures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Philito (22 Mai 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Salut Philito,
> 
> Content d'avoir de tes nouvelles, ne serais-ce pas toi debout au milieu, avec le couvre chef rouge, et ta moitié à droite appuyée sur la barrière ???
> 
> Au fait, le désert d'atacama, c'est loin de chez toi ? car j'ai en projet (moyen/long terme) d'y faire un tour pour voir le VLT.



T'as gagné pour la moitié..... pour moi.... non.... essaye encore.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi avec des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coucou Paul en passant.... (et non en passat....)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah oui, le désert d'Attacama, heu c'est tout à fait dans le Nord et c'est le désert le plus sec du monde..... tu me diras bien c'est quoi le VLT....


----------



## sylko (22 Mai 2004)

Tsssss!  VLT = Very Large Telescope 

Tout le monde sait ça!


----------



## Philito (22 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tsssss!  VLT = Very Large Telescope
> 
> Tout le monde sait ça!



Et ben non.... ni moi ni ma copine (qui est chilienne) ne savait où c'était...

N'empêche, j'ai déjà lu pas mal d'articles sur les différents observatoires se trouvant de par là-bas..... en fait il y a pas mal d'accident près des observatoires car allumer ses phares est interdit une fois la nuit tombée, donc il n'est pas rare de rentrer avec sa voiture dans un mouton ou une vache (dites à Thebig qu'il peut ramener son 4x4, c'est justifié.....).

Mais dés qu'on aura une bagnole (donc soit la austin mini, une fiat 127 ou 600 ou un Kombi), on va aller se faire une virée dans le Nord, visiter ces téléscopes géants, les mines ouvertes de chuquicamata (la plus grande du monde, c'est là où il y a ces camions gigantesques) et surfer les vagues de Arrica...... 

Merci Sylko pour la précision, on en apprend tous les jours, n'est ce pas....


----------



## woulf (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La version définitive de la Renault Modus.
> Je la trouve très sympa.



Oui, mais ton avis sur Renault n'est pas objectif, Monsieur Foguenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faudrait pouvoir se rendre compte des proportions, parce que là, on dirait un mini scenic, il n'y a - à première vue - extérieurement guère de différences majeures (allez les feux arrières 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Renault, copieur d'automobiles ?


----------



## cecil (22 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Renault, copieur d'automobiles ?




Bonjour,

    En plus ils copient, et ne finissent pas le travail correctement. lol


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ton avis sur Renault n'est pas objectif, Monsieur Foguenne



Héhé, c'est vrai que j'ai un petit faible pour Renault.
C'est marrant d'ailleurs car mes parents non jamais eu de Renault. Ma mère a une Twingo actuellement mais c'est mon ancienne voiture, ma première. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'explique ce petit faible pour la marque française par l'admiration que j'avais, étant plus jeune, pour Alain Prost et sa Renault N° 15.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai un faible pour Renault mais bon, je pourrais acheter beaucoup d'autres marques. Nissan ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Audi, Peugeot, Citroen, Lancia, Alfa, Fiat, Toyota, Ferrari, Lamborgini, Porsche, Bentley,...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et ben non.... ni moi ni ma copine (qui est chilienne) ne savait où c'était...
> 
> N'empêche, j'ai déjà lu pas mal d'articles sur les différents observatoires se trouvant de par là-bas..... en fait il y a pas mal d'accident près des observatoires car allumer ses phares est interdit une fois la nuit tombée, donc il n'est pas rare de rentrer avec sa voiture dans un mouton ou une vache (dites à Thebig qu'il peut ramener son 4x4, c'est justifié.....).
> 
> ...



Coucou,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu n'oublieras pas de nous faire un petit reportage photos.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ... et ne finissent pas le travail correctement. lol



C'est en partie vrai mais bon il faut comparer par rapport au prix.
J'accepte volontier de petit défaut de finition sur un Twingo, Clio, une Fiat Panda, etc, etc.
Sur une Mégane ou Laguna déjà moins (elles sont d'ailleurs mieux finies).
Sur une Mercedes, Audi, BMW, je n'accepte aucun défaut de finition vu le prix demandé pour ces voitures.
Quand je vois le plastique de "mer.." utilisé pour la planche de bord de la série 7, je me demande comment ils ont pu en vendre une seul. Sur la 5 c'est déjà mieux. Les deux marques les plus impressionnantes questions finitions sont pour moi Toyota ( et Lexus) à partir de la Corolla et Audi.


----------



## woulf (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, c'est vrai que j'ai un petit faible pour Renault.
> C'est marrant d'ailleurs car mes parents non jamais eu de Renault. Ma mère a une Twingo actuellement mais c'est mon ancienne voiture, ma première.
> 
> 
> ...



si la twingo a été ta première voiture, alors, tout s'explique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi c'était une talbot samba (décapotable s'il vous plait), donc c'est pratique, ça n'existe plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour le professeur et sa n°15, euh, il reste beaucoup de la technologie de sa F1 dans ta twingo ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a en tous cas un truc qu'on n'enlevera pas à Renault, ce sont ses excellentes pub:
- la Twingo =&gt; à vous d'inventer la vie qui va avec
- l'espace =&gt; on n'a jamais été si bien sur terre que dans l'espace
- la pub "ça ne marchera jamais"
- la clio: ma nouvelle copine (et ses adaptations populistes "mon nouveau copain")
- la clio: pas assez cher mon fils

Celle pour la mégane, bof bof, hein, comme la ouature


----------



## woulf (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les deux marques les plus impressionnantes questions finitions sont pour moi Toyota ( et Lexus) à partir de la Corolla et Audi.



Mais euh ! La Yaris, bien que construite en France, était bien finie (à par le caoutchouc de la vitre de la portière gauche de la yaris de ma femme, mais on s'en fout on l'a vendue !), en tous cas pour une voiture de sa catégorie.
Et le rav4 est excellemment fini aussi


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

Je considère le RAV 4 au dessus de la Corolla donc elle est prise en compte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La Yaris est bien finie par rapport à son coût. La qualité des plastiques n'est pas top mais c'est le lot de presque toute les petites voitures.


----------



## cecil (22 Mai 2004)

Celle ci, j'aime !


----------



## woulf (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je considère le RAV 4 au dessus de la Corolla donc elle est prise en compte.



Vi, je m'en doutais un peu (et puis vu le prix, ils peuvent !).
A ce propos, la nouvelle corolla verso a l'air pas trop mal non plus, pour qui aime les monospaces compact


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le professeur et sa n°15, euh, il reste beaucoup de la technologie de sa F1 dans ta twingo ????



Il ne reste rien mais vraiment, je devais avoir vers 12 ans et c'est en voyant Prost et sa Renault sur les circuits que j'ai commencé à regarder les Renaults de la rue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai rêver de Renault 5 GT Turbo, de Fuego  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus ou moins 1 mois avant d'acheté ma Clio 1600 110CV je me suis fait flasché avec ma Twingo. C'est ce qui a fait que je n'ai pas pris la 2L 16v pour laquelle j'économisais depuis trois ans.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Vi, je m'en doutais un peu (et puis vu le prix, ils peuvent !).
> A ce propos, la nouvelle corolla verso a l'air pas trop mal non plus, pour qui aime les monospaces compact


Oui, la nouvelle Corolla verso est chouette. J'aime beaucoup sa planche de bord.


----------



## woulf (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste rien mais vraiment, je devais avoir vers 12 ans et c'est en voyant Prost et sa Renault sur les circuits que j'ai commencé à regarder les Renaults de la rue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah la fuego, voiture mythique, le premier coupé diesel si je ne m'abuse. eh oui, techniquement, c'est un coupé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et la GT turbo, une vraie bombe, j'ai un ami qui en a eu une, ça dépotait grave, tellement que le gus à qui il l'a revendue l'a mise sur le toit dans la semaine qui a suivi son acquisition !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci, j'aime !



C'est sa planche de bord que je préfère.


----------



## minime (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> je me suis fait flasché avec ma Twingo.



En ville ? Ou alors dans une descente ?


----------



## golf (22 Mai 2004)

Chez Audi :




Un futur (proche) 4x4 hors normes...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En ville ? Ou alors dans une descente ?



Dans une grande descente sur autoroute. (Quand on arrive à Liège du Luxembourg pour ceux qui connaissent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
J'étais à 163 à la place de 120... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je me suis dit que 110 CV dans une Clio était suffisant pour perdre mon permis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'avec ma Clio, je ne me suis jamais fait flasché, avec ma Twingo plusieurs fois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait je suis plus raisonnable, l'âge sans doute.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais euh ! La Yaris, bien que construite en France, était bien finie (à par le caoutchouc de la vitre de la portière gauche de la yaris de ma femme, mais on s'en fout on l'a vendue !), en tous cas pour une voiture de sa catégorie.
> Et le rav4 est excellemment fini aussi



La Yaris est construite en France... mais pas les versions TS/TS Turbo, par contre, qui viennent droit du Japon.


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Chez Audi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sisi, trés normal pour les bobos hypernormé même Renault n'avait vraiment rien compris aux bobos


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En ville ? Ou alors dans une descente ?



je me souviens avoir vu le chiffre de 189km/h luminescent sur le tableau de bord d'une touinego (modèle 65Cv din) un jour c'est Toine qui en tremblant devait fausser les chiffres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique, c'est aussi cette touinego qui avait largué la Bm740 de bibi78 au sortir d'une voie d'accélération tellement largué qu'il se demande toujours quelle préparation j'ai fait subir à la touinego


----------



## FANREM (22 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] je me souviens avoir vu le chiffre de 189km/h luminescent sur le tableau de bord d'une touinego (modèle 65Cv din) un jour


Vous deviez etre encore bien defonce. C'etait au retour d'une AES ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Vous deviez etre encore bien defonce. C'etait au retour d'une AES ?



non, c'était plutot en y allant


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

WebOlivier, tu nous a dégoté une Renault 5 cabrio au Maroc.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> WebOlivier, tu nous a dégoté une Renault 5 cabrio au Maroc.



Tiens, tu fais bien de sortir cette image... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'ai prise en pensant au sujet «Beurk!».


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu fais bien de sortir cette image...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ferais des commentaires sur d'autres de tes photos dans le sujet "vos plus belles photos".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai fait un une première vision rapide et elle m'a fait rire cet R5.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ferais des commentaires sur d'autres de tes photos dans le sujet "vos plus belles photos".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas fait de photo, mais le premier jour à Casablanca, j'ai croisé une Cayenne Turbo, plaques marocaines.


----------



## alan.a (23 Mai 2004)

Il y avait une R5 décapotable officielle, la R5 belle ile 






Le sujet vroum vroum marche aussi pour les motos ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

Donnez votre avis sur la Prius... à Sylko


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet vroum vroum marche aussi pour les motos ?



Oui, oui, si ça fait vroum vroum, c'est bon. 
	

 

Quel grand prix.


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>











J'en veux une comme ça


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quel grand prix.



Grand prix désastreux, avec deux enfoirés bleus et blancs qui foutent tout le monde en l'air. C'est une honte.


----------



## alan.a (23 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>



TERRIBLE !!!!

Le Hummer, à côté, c'est un truc de fiottes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, si ça fait vroum vroum, c'est bon



En voilà deux qui font Vroum vroum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca colle tjrs


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

Schumi out... ça change un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez les bleus.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En voilà deux qui font Vroum vroum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, oui, c'est très bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, il faut que Trulli tienne.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il faut que Trulli tienne.



Hors de question, je préfère encore que ça soit Button


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2004)

Je viens de lancer l'Eye TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Trulli ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi il est out, Schumi ? Alonso est out aussi ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

Forza e viva il grande Trulli... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Le deuxième Schumi est aussi out.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il est out, Schumi ?



t'as pas vu les nanas au bord de la piste?


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2004)

Ah, yes, c'est Trulli


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2004)

Ca fait plaisir de voir Trulli et Renault sur le Podium.


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2004)

Dommage qu'Alonso se soit planté... Mais bon, si même Schumi se plante...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, si même Schumi se plante...


----------



## tornade13 (23 Mai 2004)

Trulli a eu chaud au cul avec Button qui arrivait comme un forcenné, mais bon  c'est pas une course que j'adore Monaco..


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Trulli a eu chaud au cul avec Button qui arrivait comme un forcenné



j'avais jamais vu la F1 sous cet angle


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2004)

C'est quand même cool quand Schumi se plante, ça fait des changements sur le podium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que bon, quand il est là, le vrai intérêt vient de celui qui arrive deuxième... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Renault !


----------



## tornade13 (23 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même cool quand Schumi se plante, ça fait des changements sur le podium


Je trouve ça dommage il y'aurais eu une bonne baguarre entre Trulli et Schummi



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Allez Renault !


Heu faut pas exagerer quand même


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Mai 2004)

Aux chiottes renault, Forza Ferrari, vive Schumi !


----------



## tornade13 (23 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Aux chiottes renault, Forza Ferrari, vive Schumi !


J'osais pas


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2004)

Je suis au ange cette année.
Je soutiens Ferrari et Renault.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mon pilote préféré, Vileneuve dont on reparle chez Williams.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Mai 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> J'osais pas



Faut toujours oser, c la vérité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. pour Foguenne : tout mais pas ce mec...


----------



## tornade13 (23 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au ange cette année.
> Je soutiens Ferrari et Renault.


Je te rejoins un peu aussi je suis sur le cul quand je vois Renault et leur progrès, mais j'aime surtout Trulli qui est un pilote tres accessible (interviewement parlant) biensur.Mais ferrari est tres constant et c'est leur force.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Mai 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et ben non.... ni moi ni ma copine (qui est chilienne) ne savait où c'était...
> 
> N'empêche, j'ai déjà lu pas mal d'articles sur les différents observatoires se trouvant de par là-bas..... en fait il y a pas mal d'accident près des observatoires car allumer ses phares est interdit une fois la nuit tombée, donc il n'est pas rare de rentrer avec sa voiture dans un mouton ou une vache (dites à Thebig qu'il peut ramener son 4x4, c'est justifié.....).
> 
> ...




C'est cool ça, tu nous raconteras, et tu feras plein de photos hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'oublie pas ta gourde pour le désert ...


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Aux chiottes renault, Forza Ferrari, vive Schumi !



Bah alors faut se calmer hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon il a eu quoi Schumi finalement ? Apparemment ses freins se sont bloqués non ? De ce que j'ai vu et compris la faute n'est pas à amputé à Montoya, contrairement à Schumi junior qui a quand même fait un bien sale coup à Alonso...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas Schum' avec une roue en moins et les Renault en tête, voilà des images qu'on aimerait voir plus souvent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## sylko (23 Mai 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors faut se calmer hein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...un sale coup à Alonzo???

Faut être taré pour dépasser dans le tunnel. Il n'y a qu'une ligne. Il s'en est écarté et s'est fraisé dans la glissière. Pourquoi n'est-il pas resté dans le sillage de Ralf Schumacher, encore quelques secondes. Il ne peut s'en prendre qu'à lui-même...

Rien dans le ciboulo, ces p'tits jeunes...


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas Schum' avec une roue en moins et les Renault en tête, voilà des images qu'on aimerait voir plus souvent.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> ...un sale coup à Alonzo???
> 
> Faut être taré pour dépasser dans le tunnel. Il n'y a qu'une ligne. Il s'en est écarté et s'est fraisé dans la glissière. Pourquoi n'est-il pas resté dans le sillage de Ralf Schumacher, encore quelques secondes. Il ne peut s'en prendre qu'à lui-même...
> 
> Rien dans le ciboulo, ces p'tits jeunes...



L'expert a parlé.


----------



## sylko (23 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Donnez votre avis sur la Prius... à Sylko



Arghhhh! 

Je viens de découvrir ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais y déposer mon compte-rendu. Mon compteur vient de totaliser 7500 km. Faut que je me calme un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je ne vois, pas ton commentaire. Toi qui a eu la chance, de tester ma Prius, à Clermont-Ferrand.


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> ...un sale coup à Alonzo???
> 
> Faut être taré pour dépasser dans le tunnel. Il n'y a qu'une ligne. Il s'en est écarté et s'est fraisé dans la glissière. Pourquoi n'est-il pas resté dans le sillage de Ralf Schumacher, encore quelques secondes. Il ne peut s'en prendre qu'à lui-même...
> 
> Rien dans le ciboulo, ces p'tits jeunes...



On est d'accord que c'est pas un endroit pour doubler, mais apparemment le Ralph l'a bien incité. Enfin bon c'est toujours dur de juger de l'extérieur...

'+


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Mai 2004)

Moi c surtout la manuvre de montoya que je veux juger... et je n'ai qu'une chose à dire :


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

eh oui je suis de ta cause


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2004)

Toutefois, ces écolos ont oublié le Hummer...


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, ces écolos ont oublié le Hummer...



là, un coup de lance-roquettes suffit les irakiens l'ont bien compris


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  eh oui je suis de ta cause



Etonnant qu'ils n'aient pas sélectionnés le G55 AMG.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)




----------



## cecil (25 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par maousse


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

eh oh cool man, ou alors rajoute un smiley


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Message effacé par maousse




ben t'es encore à Cassis ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La mer est chaude, les poissons roucoulent ??? les algues te chatouillent ???


----------



## cecil (25 Mai 2004)

il y etais déjà,tu le vois pas, en haut du message


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Message effacé par maousse



Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me suis empettré dans les restes du monde !


----------



## cecil (25 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben t'es encore à Cassis ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour, Helene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Oui encore deux jours, après avion suite et fin des vacances. 
Je t'enverrais une carte postale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ziboux.

A+


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  eh oui je suis de ta cause



Y'a quand même un truc: le communiqué indique ceci en parlant de ces gros 4*4:

"doivent être proscrits des centres urbains et connaître une surtaxe à l'achat dès que leur émission de CO2 dépasse 120 grammes par kilomètre» en France."

Et en me baladant sur le site de l'ADEME, je constate en regardant les tableaux de consommation des voitures que:

- Alfa 147 1.6TS fait 192 g/km de CO2
- Yaris 65 cv fait 129 g/km de CO2

Conclusion, il n'y a vraiment pas que les gros 4*4 qui dépassent les 120 grammes de CO2 par kilomètre (même si les chiffres sont largement supérieurs, à ceux que je cite). La logique voudrait qu'on demande la surtaxe de TOUS les véhicules dépassant ces 120g/km, non ?

Et puis, pris d'un élan soudain d'écologisme primaire je me dis, tiens au fait, si j'achetais une prius comme sylko, aurais-je droit à une aide de quelque organisme ?
Et l'ADEME d'indiquer que l'on peut être aidé à concurrence de 3000 euros mais que c'est limité à 2500 véhicules sur 2 ans, c'est dommage qu'il n'y en ait pas plus, même si je n'ai pu voir a priori si le quota était dépassé ou pas encore.


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Moi c surtout la manuvre de montoya que je veux juger... et je n'ai qu'une chose à dire :



Toi t'as pas vu le blocage de roue de Schum qui a vraisemblablement été la cause de l'incident...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> là, un coup de lance-roquettes suffit les irakiens l'ont bien compris


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Message effacé par maousse



On a certainement rien raté...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as pas vu le blocage de roue de Schum qui a vraisemblablement été la cause de l'incident...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis pour Ferrari et donc aussi un peu pour Schumi mais je n'ai rien compris à ce freinage de la mort qui tue. Enfin peut-être pas de la mort qui tue mais du crasch qui casse en tous cas.


----------



## sylko (25 Mai 2004)

Schumacher est coutumier du fait. Il freine et accélère pour chauffer ses gommes. Il le fait régulièrement durant le tour de chauffe, lorsqu'il se trouve en pole. Le premier donne le rythme. Après la neutralisation de la course, il se trouvait juste derrière la voiture de sécurité. Il a fait la même manoeuvre. Le seul problème, c'est que cela se passait dans le tunnel. La luminosité est différente, Montoya devait être légèrement déconcentré... et paf!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rien de bien grave.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2004)

oui... et ça doit être un tic familial car c'est grosso modo ce qu'à fait Ralf quelques tours avant, au même endroit, juste devant Alonso (qui lui, à la différence de Montoya, a choisi de doubler à gauche plutôt qu'à droite...)


----------



## sylko (25 Mai 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> oui... et ça doit être un tic familial car c'est grosso modo ce qu'à fait Ralf quelques tours avant, au même endroit, juste devant Alonso (qui lui, à la différence de Montoya, a choisi de doubler à gauche plutôt qu'à droite...)



Lui, il risquerait bien d'être remplacé par Villeneuve, avant la fin de la saison.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut-être déjà, dès le Grand-Prix du Canada.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Lui, il risquerait bien d'être remplacé par Villeneuve, avant la fin de la saison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le retour de Villeneuve, ce serait génial pour la F1.
Le rêve, Villeneuve chez Ferrari sans consigne d'équipe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chez Renault, ça me plairait aussi.


----------



## tomtom (25 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  eh oui je suis de ta cause




Bon, je ne vais pas en rajouter, l'articles parle de lui-même, je voudrais juste souligner un passage à ceux qui affirment que les 4x4 ne sont pas plus polluants que les autres véhicules: _ "Parmi les 18 véhicules incriminés, quatorze sont des 4x4." _

Mais bon, y'en aura toujours pour se trouver des excuse bidons pour se justifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Je sais, j'avais dis que je ne posterais plus dans ce sujet, j'ai changé d'avis_





Merci Alèm


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne vais pas en rajouter, l'articles parle de lui-même, je voudrais juste souligner un passage à ceux qui affirment que les 4x4 ne sont pas plus polluants que les autres véhicules: _ "Parmi les 18 véhicules incriminés, quatorze sont des 4x4." _
> 
> Mais bon, y'en aura toujours pour se trouver des excuse bidons pour se justifier
> 
> ...



On est bien d'accord, et je vais pas dire que ça pollue moins que les autres, n'empêche qu'il est complétement démago dans cet article de demander une surtaxe rien que pour les 4*4 qui émettent plus de 120 g/km de co2 alors que la quasi totalité des véhicules émet plus que cette limite (cfr mon intervention plus haut); taxons TOUS les véhicules qui dépassent ce seuil, en fonction bien sûr de leur taux de co2.

Y'a un reportage/témoignage sur itele en ce moment, en tous cas l'élection du 4*4 le plus polluant aura été médiatisée, c'est intéressant, y'a plusieurs intervenants, mais bon, c'est désolant qu'on ne tire QUE sur les 4*4


----------



## tomtom (25 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> On est bien d'accord, et je vais pas dire que ça pollue moins que les autres, n'empêche qu'il est complétement démago dans cet article de demander une surtaxe rien que pour les 4*4 qui émettent plus de 120 g/km de co2 alors que la quasi totalité des véhicules émet plus que cette limite (cfr mon intervention plus haut); taxons TOUS les véhicules qui dépassent ce seuil, en fonction bien sûr de leur taux de co2.
> 
> Y'a un reportage/témoignage sur itele en ce moment, en tous cas l'élection du 4*4 le plus polluant aura été médiatisée, c'est intéressant, y'a plusieurs intervenants, mais bon, c'est désolant qu'on ne tire QUE sur les 4*4



Je ne te visais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi quand tu dis qu'il faut surtaxer tout les véhicules polluants, je pense d'ailleurs qu'il manque une partie du communiqué et qu'à l'origine il ne devais pas faire de distinctions entre les 4x4 et les autres véhicules.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Arrétez de taxer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laissez bosser ceux qui veulent !!!!!!

Laissez créer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laissez avancer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pendant qu'il est encore temps.


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous !!

Pour ma part je pense que le problème de la pollution des voitures est un faux problème !!

On se fout de la gueule du monde, les solutions existent depuis longtemps, mais elles ne sont pas utilisées sous de faux prétextes de sécurité par exemple, mais la rtéalité c'est qu'il y a de gros intérêts financier en jeux et ceux qui tirent les ficelles présèrvent leur business !!

Il y a le gas NATUREL qui est à mon humble avis la meilleure solution, autrement il y a l'hydrogène qui est bien aussi mais plus couteux au niveau de la conception du moteur.
Par contre le gas NATUREL lui n'engendre que peu de modifications (juste l'addmission).
Les avantages: Pollution ZERO, augmentation de la longévité du moteur, plus de puissance, meilleur rapport prix/consomation, peu de modifications pour les constructeurs, énormes réserve de gas NATUREL (se renouvelle très rapidement).

Le seul "pseudo-désavantage" : La sois-disant pollution thérmique..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Salutations à tous, Chris.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Manifestement t'as jamais bossé avec de l'hydrogène...

Moi en tout cas je veux pas être assis dessus.

L'essence et le gasoil c'est trés bien.

Aprés nous le déluge.


----------



## tomtom (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrétez de taxer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Noonnnn !!!!!



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Laissez bosser ceux qui veulent !!!!!!


Si c'est un outil pour bosser j'ai rien contre, je l'ai déjà dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Laissez créer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Qu'est-ce ça a à voire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Laissez avancer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


On avance aussi bien en 'tite voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pendant qu'il est encore temps.


Ah, ben c'est sur que si tout le monde se mets à rouler en 4x4, ça va pas le ralonger le temps qui nous reste


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

Je sais que l'hydrogène est hautement inflamable, mais il existe des résèrvoirs de securité qui fontionnent très bien, il y aurait même des systèmes permettant de le fabriquer au fur et à mesure des besoins du véhicule, ce qui fait que tu n'as que de l'eau dans ton résèrvoir...

Mais comme je l'ai dit ces solutions sont trop couteuses, par contre le gas NATUREL lui ne pose pas ce genres de problèmes...

Voilà, salut, Chris.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Le temps qui te reste est ridicule au regard de celui qui reste à la terre.

Cessez donc de penser plus haut (et surtout plus loin...) que votre cul.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Je parle au pauvre tomtom évidement...


----------



## tomtom (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le temps qui te reste est ridicule au regard de celui qui reste à la terre.
> 
> Cessez donc de penser plus haut (et surtout plus loin...) que votre cul.



Cesses-donc de juger les gens que tu ne connais pas et essaie de te remettre en question quelque fois, mon pôvre Sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Je juge pas.

Je commente.

Et surtout, mon petit lapin, le fait que je te connaisse pas personnellement (impossible à priori...) ne veut pas dire que je ne connais les types comme toi.

Enfin, bon, toujours est il que seuls devraient être autorisés à dire du mal des 4*4 ceux qui peuvent rouler avec.

Pour le baillement, symbole au combien conforme, du dédain affiché par ceux qui répondent à mes messages, tu peux te le carrer au fion.


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

sonny ? savoir rester poli, c'était pas dans ton contrat ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Ben si, mais là j'ai trouvé que c'était mérité ?

A tort ?

OK n'en parlons plus, tomtom, tu as raison, je t'aime toi et tout tes amis.

Et tu sais ce que je fais quand j'aime.......................................................................


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Ceci dit, je n'ai de contrat avec personne.

Si tu veux me virer pour la 53216589 ème fois, tu peux.

No pb.

Mais je vais te manquer.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Le pb finalement c'est que j'ai souvent raison...


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

En ce qui concerne les 4X4 je pense que le problème est du à la mode !!

Si seuls les gens qui ont "vraiment" besoin d'un 4X4 en possèdait, on aurrait presque plus de 4X4 sur nos routes !!

Et encore il y a 4X4 et "4X4" car pour moi tout ces véhicules genre BMW X 5, Mercedes ML, Grand Cherokee ect..., sont de "faux" 4X4, se sont des véhicules pour bourgeois blindés de tunnes et c'est tout.

La place du VRAI 4X4 est dans le terrain et non sur la route où très peu.

Les véhicules cités plus hauts vous ne les verrez jamais crapahuter dans les terrains difficiles !! Ils sont en majorité en ville, c'est que de la frime !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme par hasard se sont les plus polluants (plus grosses cylindrées).

Non franchement les 4X4 devraient rester à leurs vraies places, soit pour les gens qui habitent ou travaillent dans des régions difficiles, soit pour les gens qui ont réellement besoin de tracter de lourdes charges (bateaux, van à chevaux) ou encore pour les passionés qui pratiquent vraiment le 4X4 et qui le plus sovent sont respectueux, de peur de ne plus pouvoir assouvir leur passion.


----------



## tomtom (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je juge pas.
> 
> Je commente.
> 
> ...



héhé, t'es marrant toi quand tu veux


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je n'ai de contrat avec personne.
> 
> Si tu veux me virer pour la 53216589 ème fois, tu peux.



je ne l'ai pas autant fait mais le petit mackie oui



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais je vais te manquer.



non. j'ai autre chose à foutre dans ma vie que de m'intéresser _vraiment_ à des pseudos-anonymes écrivant sur un forum. 

Ceux qui me manquent dont d'une autre portée, très musicale


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Ben voyons...

La musique...faut pas trop en parler...

Inutile.

ça se partage pas.

Enfin bon, vous pouvez bien faire comme voulez, m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler.


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons...
> 
> La musique...faut pas trop en parler...
> 
> ...



au contraire mais ya ceux qui en parlent et ceux qui en font, hein ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Je voudrais quand même pas laisser passer un truc.

Tu dis que les gens qui te manquent sont d'une autre portée (toute musicale..)

Tu sais moi je suis fan de blues comme pas grand monde doit l'être, je me lève le matin avec et je me couche le soir avec, pourtant je te jure qu'à la mort de muddy waters ou autre j'ai pas eu mal au derche...

Du tout, m'en tape.

Faut pas trop romancer non plus...

Et encore une fois je suis vraiment pas sur que tu connaisses miles comme je connais buddy guy (aimer la musique c'est pas forcément être capable d'aligner des noms de types inconnus...)


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

Pour en revenir aux taxes, c'est là une partie des intérêts financiers qui empèche les chose d'avancer dans le bon sens, bien entendu ce n'est que la pointe de l'iceberg...

La grosse partie est a chercher du coté des compagnies pétrolières, qui eux ont des intérêts gigantèsque dans ce business !!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

mouais...


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mouais...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Ben quoi...

Mouais, je peux pas te donner tort, mais c'est un peu réducteur.

Donc mouais.


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi...
> 
> Mouais, je peux pas te donner tort, mais c'est un peu réducteur.
> 
> Donc mouais.



Ok !! C'est sûr que je vais pas trop aller dans les profondeurs du sujet car plusieurs nuits n'y suffiraient pas !!

Alors je me contente de résumer !!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Non mais ok, je suis d'accord, mais faut aussi tenir compte du nombre de gens que l'industrie du pétrole et ses inombrables dérivés fait travailler.

Le seul truc dont on est sur, c'est qu'on ira pas en arrière.

Donc on avance, et les suivants aviseront...


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et encore une fois je suis vraiment pas sur que tu connaisses miles comme je connais buddy guy (aimer la musique c'est pas forcément être capable d'aligner des noms de types inconnus...)



ahah tu me fais rire. 

déjà, je n'aime pas miles (que cela soit entendu) et pourtant, je connais toutes ses notes pour les avoir étudiées _in situ_, je connais la plupart de ses modulations de lèvres quand je soulève une trompette. Je connais aussi le feu qui te prend quand tu as tué ton souffle et tes précieuses lèvres sur le premier mouvement du deuxième brandebourgeois. Je connais _intimement_ ce genre de sensations. Je n'ai rien à apprendre de mots au sujet de la musique. me reste les oreilles


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Alors garde les, tant mieux...

On a déjà trop causé de ça.


Ceci dit t'as tort de pas aimer miles y a rien eu depuis.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Je voulais rien t'apprendre, là encore c'est trés parisien de croire que tout le monde veut t'apprendre des trucs, ou que toi tu peux en apprendre à d'autres...

M'en fout de ta vie moi.


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit t'as tort de pas aimer miles y a rien eu depuis.



c'est ce qu'on dit quand on ne fait pas l'effort d'écouter 

_refuser la connaissance, c'est refuser l'intelligence_ disait un moustachu


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais rien t'apprendre, là encore c'est trés parisien de croire que tout le monde veut t'apprendre des trucs, ou que toi tu peux en apprendre à d'autres...



je ne suis pas parisien garde tes généralités pour ta propre vie steuplait si ça te rassure


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Il est mort ?





Alors n'en parlons plus.

Je refuse rien, mais je suis vraiment pas sur que n'importe quel minus puisse ré inventer des trucs en musique de nos jours.

Force est de constater que c'est vrai en plus..


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je ne suis pas parisien garde tes généralités pour ta propre vie steuplait si ça te rassure



Rien ne me rassure moins au contraire...

Quoi que tes origines nordiques puissent y faire tu es trés "parisien" mais bon, chacun ses défauts...


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi que tes origines nordiques puissent y faire tu es trés "parisien" mais bon, chacun ses défauts...



LOL 

_ça tape fort le soleil dans le sud _


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

C'est pas moi qui croit parler la langue si délicate des gens de calais...

Le soleil tape pas encore, mais ça viendra certainement...

On est obligé, car il y a des gens qui payent pour ça, les pauvres......................


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi qui croit parler la langue si délicate des gens de calais...



bah j'espère bien. Même si c'est pas le top Calais, je préfère encore Boulogne et les Cap Blanc-nez et Gris-nez et ch't'accint lo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mi ch'keuz pitchor mais ch'o poin racist', ch'o keuzer in chti


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Moi non plus, mais je suis quand même sensible à la délicatesse (contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser...) du coup, le nord j'évite.


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

Un dernier mot, pendons les écolos pendant qu'il y a encore des arbres !


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> On est bien d'accord, et je vais pas dire que ça pollue moins que les autres, n'empêche qu'il est complétement démago dans cet article de demander une surtaxe rien que pour les 4*4 qui émettent plus de 120 g/km de co2 alors que la quasi totalité des véhicules émet plus que cette limite (cfr mon intervention plus haut); taxons TOUS les véhicules qui dépassent ce seuil, en fonction bien sûr de leur taux de co2.



Je ne voudrais pas m'immiscer dans une discussion qui m'échappe un peu mais je voudrais quand même en profiter pour vous rappeler que plus on en sait mieux on peut se faire une opinion. Et pour ça, il faut parfois faire juste un petit effort, parfois simplement de lecture :

- la limitation prévue dans le protocole est de *140* g/km en *2008* avec une amélioration prévue plus tard (apparemment sans date) à 120 g/km. Cette limitation ne concerne donc pas les voitures actuelles, inutile de fantasmer dessus.

- en ce qui concerne l'hydrogène, le produire dans une voiture (ou ailleurs) à partir de l'eau pour ensuite fournir de l'énergie en refaisant de l'eau nécessite de l'énergie (et au moins autant que la pile à combustible en produira). Donc, la voiture qui marche uniquement à l'eau, ce n'est pas encore pour demain. Il est envisageable d'utiliser d'autres sources d'énergie ou de déplacer les processus de transformation, pas de ne pas utiliser d'énergie.

- même dans les coins perdus (je connais bien la Lozère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), le 4x4 n'est pas forcément indispensable pour se balader sur les chemins même s'il est d'une utilité évidente pour certains et à certains moments. Hors-chemin, c'est normalement interdit donc même si c'est bien, ça me paraît difficile à pratiquer. Ceci dit, le 4x4 est une mode qui n'a pas plus mais pas moins de justification qu'une grosse voiture ou une voiture de sport. Les voitures sont choisies par pas mal de gens sur des critères de plaisir et non de nécessité. La recherche du plaisir n'est pas en soi répréhensible et tout le monde ne cherche pas les mêmes.

- en ce qui concerne le réchauffement climatique "prévu", autant le risque est réel, autant ce qu'on lit dans les journaux sur le sujet mélange ce qui est sûr, ce qui est probable, ce qui est possible et souvent ce qui n'est pas possible même si les plus grosses bourdes (je ne suis pas sûr qu'on n'ai pas pu lire des trucs du genre "Paris sous les eaux d'ici un siècle") sont aujourd'hui moins fréquentes. Et autant les scientifiques ont du mal à prévoir les conséquences. Le mieux là comme ailleurs est de s'informer : le rapport du GIEC est sur le net et le lire en entier (et voir les évolutions depuis les premières versions) est instructif, lire ceux qui le critiquent est également utile.

- bon, j'arrête, je laisse Sonny et Alèm discuter musique (j'aime bien Bach et Miles mais au moins je vous garantis mon incompétence musicale par rapport à vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

Bon, pour en revenir au sujet, je suis d'accord avec Sonnyboy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis contre les taxes. Elles pénalisent ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de les payer.

Je suis plutôt pour aider ceux qui font l'effort de faire un choix différent.

Il est clair qu'acheter une Prius, est plus un choix écologique qu'économique. Le mien était surtout influencé par la technologie embarquée dans cette voiture. Il n'y a pas que le point de vue écologique. Il y a une multitude de détails, qui font que c'est une voiture de référence.

Comme l'a très justement fait remarqué Sweet. Le 4x4 est une mode, Comme toutes les modes, elle passera.

Justement, le truc branché en Californie, C'est de posséder une Prius.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La liste est longue: Brad Pitt, Calista Flockhart, David Duchovny, Cameron Diaz, Gwyneth Paltrow, Pierce Brosnan, Charlize Theron, Susan Sarandon, Patricia Arquette, Meryl Streep, Alicia Silverstone, Sting, Billy Joel, Harrison Ford, Dustin Hoffman, Tom Hanks, Tim Robbins. Leonardo di Caprio en a trois,  Sergey Brin (co-fondateur de Google), Rob Glaser (patron de Real Networks), etc...

Sting en Prius





Pour ceux qui ne peuvent toutefois pas se passer de 4x4. Toyota annonce un  Highlander Hybride 

Les autres constructeurs ont intérêt à se bouger.


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Lui, il risquerait bien d'être remplacé par Villeneuve, avant la fin de la saison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://f1.racing-live.com/fr/headlines/news/detail/040525205738.shtml]Ca se précise...[/URL]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et selon certaines sources, très très proches,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il prendrait même le volant d'une Williams, dès demain, sur le circuit de Miramas (près de Marseille). Circuit racheté en 1986 par BMW. 

Arghhhh, je pense que je vais prendre congé.


----------



## PER180H (26 Mai 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Il y a le gas NATUREL qui est à mon humble avis la meilleure solution, autrement il y a l'hydrogène qui est bien aussi mais plus couteux au niveau de la conception du moteur.
> Par contre le gas NATUREL lui n'engendre que peu de modifications (juste l'addmission).
> Les avantages: Pollution ZERO, augmentation de la longévité du moteur, plus de puissance, meilleur rapport prix/consomation, peu de modifications pour les constructeurs, énormes réserve de gas NATUREL (se renouvelle très rapidement).
> 
> Le seul "pseudo-désavantage" : La sois-disant pollution thérmique..


Hum...
le Gaz Naturel pour Véhicules (ou GNV) est en ce moment une mode aussi pénible que celle des 4x4. Il est pour le moment utiliisé que par les collectivités et les entreprises de transport en commun, car il nécéssite des investissements plus facilement rentabilisables avec une flotte de véhicules.

Mais je vais parler de ce que je connais : les bus
Depuis quelques temps, c'est la mode du GNV : tous les réseaux de bus des villes de France (et d'Europe) se mettent à acheter des bus au GNV, avec le soit-disant argument écologique. Mais à y regarder de plus près, c'est bien du pipeau. Un bus au GNV pollue autant qu'un bus diesel à la norme Euro 3, norme actuellement en vigueur (on va bientot passer à Euro 4). Si les émissions de certains gaz nocifs sont diminuées, le GNV produit des particules encore plus petites que le diesel, et on a vu ce que ca donnait les particules sur la santé, récemment : plus dangereux. Le GNV produit également plus de CO2 : aucun avantage donc, pour l'effet de serre.
S'ajoutent à ça un surcout à l'achat, une consommation plus importante, notamment du à une surcharge pondérale (1t de plus de réservoir, pour un bus)
Donc si je reprends les avantages énumérés par sweet : 


> Les avantages: Pollution ZERO


Je viens de dire que c'est pas vrai. Et c'est là où c'est genant, c'est qu'on considère le GNV comme carburant propre, alros que c'est archi-faux



> augmentation de la longévité du moteur


oué.. là encore... c'est ce qu'on nous dit : "un bus au GNV a une durée de vie de 20 ans, autant qu'un trolleybus". A Grenoble, on en a 72 depuis 2001 : outre les multiples pannes, ces moteurs sont des vraies merdes, pas souple, très brusque, et bruyant. Quand tout va bien. On est en train de se rendre compte que ca nécessite plus d'entretien!



> plus de puissance


Là aussi c'est du pipeau : je t'invite à comparer un bus au GNV et un bus diesel, dans une côte. Rien qu'au démarrage à plat, on sent la différence. un bus au GNV dispose d'1t de poids supplémentaire. Qui plus est, sur le toit, donc ca amplifie le phénomène de roulis dans les virages et rond-points (au point que certains ont le mal de mer.. véridique)



> meilleur rapport prix/consomation


Ben à Grenoble, on est en train de se rendre compte que ce rapport n'est pas si avantageux que ça. Sans doute à cause de la consommation plus importante. En clair, si on compare l'argent dépensé en carburant sur une période donnée entre les 2 modèles de bus.. ben le diesel a l'avantage.



> peu de modifications pour les constructeurs


quand même pas mal de modif liées à la sécurité.



> énormes réserve de gas NATUREL (se renouvelle très rapidement).


Ca reste quand même une énergie fossile. Donc pas infinie.

Maintenant les inconvénients : 


> Le seul "pseudo-désavantage" : La sois-disant pollution thérmique..


Qu'est ce que la pllution thermique? C'est vrai que le moteur GNV fonctionne à une température plus élevée.
Bon en plus de tous ce que j'ai déjà dit, il y a a un autre argument : la sécurité. On nous présente le GNV comme archi sûr... bardé de sécurité. N'empêche qu'au printemps 2003, un incendie a eu lieu dans le dépôt bus de Saarbrücken (Allemagne). Dans ce dépôt se trouvait des bus au GNV et d'après les pompiers, il y aurait eu au moins une bouteille de gaz qui a traversé le dépôt, telle une fusée. Le directeur de la société dément, mais pour l'instant, on n'en sait pas plus (il semble y avoir une chappe de plomb là dessus). 
L'été dernier, à Brescia, en Italie, un bus au GNV s'est subitement enflammé et a complètement brûlé. Là non plus, pour l'instant on n'en sait pas plus. Mais en tous cas... le GNV est archi-sûr........ Vraiment?

Enfin, pour finir, le GNV est peut-être plus propre qu'un vieux diesel... Mais à Grenoble, on a voulu remplacer le trolleybus, donc propre, lui, à l'échelle de la ville (et ne parlez pas de nucléaire, chez nous, l'électricité est hydraulique), par des bus au GNV. Alors là, on marche sur la tête. 
Mais je garde espoir de revoir du trolleybus dans notre ville. (le dernier modèle livré date de 1984 : voir mon avatar)

Bon.. j'ai été un peu long, je m'en excuse, mais c'est toujours comme ça quand on me branche sur ce sujet!


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> ...et selon certaines sources, très très proches,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais oublié que tes sources très proches.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excellente nouvelle.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié que tes sources très proches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, très proches... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A quand une voiture F1 hybride?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. j'ai été un peu long, je m'en excuse, mais c'est toujours comme ça quand on me branche sur ce sujet!



Non, non, ce que tu dis est intéressant.


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, le gaz n'est pas du tout un truc d'avenir, ça reste une énergie fossile polluante et non renouvelable.

Pour lier ce thème avec celui de la F1, je me suis tjrs demandé pourquoi ce « sport », que l'on présente comme le laboratoire technique de l'automobile, utilise encore des carburants fossiles. Alors que le parle de plus en plus du tarissement prochain des réserves pétrolifères, pourquoi ne pas imaginer des F1 fonctionnant uniquement en énergie renouvelable et non polluante.
En posant ce principe comme seule contrainte il y aurait une véritable émulation technologique entre toutes les solutions possibles a même de faire évoluer sainement les voitures de demain.
Et ça n'enlèverait rien au plaisir de la course.

Villeneuve dans une F1 à pédales ça aurait de la gueule


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2004)

Parce que des F1 a paneau solaire il leur faudrait 3 jours pour boucler le grand prix de Monaco.


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mai 2004)

Et encore le soleil est souvent radieux à Monaco!!!
Ils auraient juste des problèmes en traversant le tunnel!!


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, très proches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bientôt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concept intéressant. Une course sprint de 15 à 20 minutes, suivie d'un défi basé sur l'économie de carburant avec la même voiture.


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

Pas sûr, s'ils s'en donnent la peine je suis certain que ça peut booster.
On pourrait supposer que des batteries chargées au solaire pourraient convenir.

Et il reste l'air comprimé, la pile à combustible si le courant d'électrolyse vient d'un système non polluant (éolienne, solaire, etc.) etc. etc.


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mai 2004)

Quelqu'un serait capable d'expliquer comment fonctionne dans les grandes lignes un moteur à air comprimé?

Ou alors je me dirige directement vers google..?


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

Caisse à savon Lotus


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un serait capable d'expliquer comment fonctionne dans les grandes lignes un moteur à air comprimé?
> 
> Ou alors je me dirige directement vers google..?



Gonfle un ballon de baudruche et lache-le... voilà tu as ton moteur à air comprimé.

De façon plus technique... on remplit des réservoir d'air sous haute pression (avec un compresseur électrique), puis il suffit de détendre cet air dans une turbine à contre pression. L'air en se détendant fait tourner la turbine qui entraine les roues.

Autonomie... pas terrible

(j'en profite pour corriger une erreur faite plus haut. Le gaz naturel est le combustible fossile qui dégage le moins de CO2 à puissance égale. Tout simplement parce que la molécule de méthane, CH4, est celle qui a le plus faible ratio C / H... pour le reste, rien à ajouter. C'est un combustible fossile non renouvelable, si on exclut les pets des vaches ou autres projets de methanisation de déchets...)


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un serait capable d'expliquer comment fonctionne dans les grandes lignes un moteur à air comprimé?
> 
> Ou alors je me dirige directement vers google..?



Au lieu d'avoir un mélange gazeux qui explose dans la chambre de combustion, là tu as un jet d'air très fortement comprimé (300 bars) qui se détend d'un coup dans cette chambre.

Le principe reste grosso modo le même qu'un moteur 2 temps.

Sauf que là ce système est pensé pour refaire de l'air comprimé les phases de freinages, de descente, etc.
Pour produire de l'air comprimé, tu peux profiter du courant des fleuves, du vent, etc.

Pour les déplacements urbains, ça me semble le mieux. De plus, la quasi-totalité des grandes villes sont traversées par des fleuves, ce qui permet de produire "intra muros" de l'air comprimé sans aucune pollution

Le site du constructeur , dommage que les voitures soient si moches !!!


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Autonomie... pas terrible



200 km avec un plein à 1.5 euros ... moi ça me va largement !!!


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mai 2004)

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2004)

200 km? si c'est bien le cas, c'est vrai que pour des déplacements urbains c'est largement suffisant

Et merci pour le lien vers ce site constructeur. Je ne le connaissais pas? Personnellement je n'avais vu que des essais sur des turbines (dérivées de turbines aéronautiques), et non sur des moteurs à pistons.


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un serait capable d'expliquer comment fonctionne dans les grandes lignes un moteur à air comprimé?
> 
> Ou alors je me dirige directement vers google..?



Tu devrais trouver quelque chose sur ce site.





Le problème, c'est le stockage.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> 200 km avec un plein à 1.5 euros ... moi ça me va largement !!!



Sauf qu'il faut 6 heures pour faire le plein.
A 110 km/h max tu fais tes 200 bornes en un peu moins de 2 h puis tu as 6 heures pour te degourdir les jambes, boire un café, manger un sandwich... avant de repartir pour 2 heures et ... rebelotte... 6 heures de plein


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2004)

Mais une pause toutes les 2 heures, c'est exactement ce qu'il faut, non?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2004)

Ah c'est sur qu'apres 6 heures de pause t'es en forme pour repartir. Mais il va falloir prevoir des salles de ciné et des dortoirs sur les aires d'autoroute


----------



## squarepusher (26 Mai 2004)

6 heures de pause!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Va y avoir pas mal de chiens abandonnés sur les aires d'autoroute !!!


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'il faut 6 heures pour faire le plein.
> A 110 km/h max tu fais tes 200 bornes en un peu moins de 2 h puis tu as 6 heures pour te degourdir les jambes, boire un café, manger un sandwich... avant de repartir pour 2 heures et ... rebelotte... 6 heures de plein



6 heures en mode compresseur (quand tu branches ta voiture sur le courant pour recomprimer avec le moteur), sinon c'est 3 minutes sur une pompe.

10 ans après l'invention du moteur à explosion, je ne suis pas certain qu'il était des plus performants !!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2004)

BAh toutes facons moi... tant qu'on aura pas mis au point la téléportation...


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

Photographe célèbre pour ses photos aériennes... 

Alan, c'est pour quand?


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

La Prius ... ben je viens de changer de voiture il y a 3 mois ...






Comme je le disais dans le "test mac gé de la prius", si j'avais eu 10 000 euros de plus, c'etait celle là...

Mais j'ai une voiture qui ne pollue pas trop (même si c'est tjrs trop)


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

j'ai du boulot à faire dans le potager, je reprends le fil de la discussion ce soir


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du boulot à faire dans le potager, je reprends le fil de la discussion ce soir



Tu cultives du colza pour ton Honda?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Justement, le truc branché en Californie, C'est de posséder une Prius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Calista Flockhart,  Cameron Diaz, Gwyneth Paltrow en ont une, il m'en faut une aussi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A force de nous parler de cette Prius, l'idée fait son chemin et j'en parle beaucoup autour de moi.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si Calista Flockhart,  Cameron Diaz, Gwyneth Paltrow en ont une, il m'en faut une aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A quand une PES (Prius Expo Sauvage) avec les membres de MacG?


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si Calista Flockhart,  Cameron Diaz, Gwyneth Paltrow en ont une, il m'en faut une aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, j'en oublie même mon 12 pouces.

Au fait, vous êtes les premiers, avec Silvia, à être montés à bord de ma Prius.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Au fait, vous êtes les premiers, avec Silvia, à être montés à bord de ma Prius.



Tu l'avais déjà à l'AES Leysin?


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'avais déjà à l'AES Leysin?



Non, mais j'ai emmené Paul et Silvia avec iChat et iSight.

Nous avons fait le tour de la place du Marché, à Vevey, ensemble.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est quand même toi qui a eu le privilège, de prendre le volant en premier.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais j'ai emmené Paul et Silvia avec iChat et iSight.
> 
> Nous avons fait le tour de la place du Marché, à Vevey, ensemble.



Donc, c'est bien moi qui ai eu l'honneur d'en être le premier passager MacG en allant à Clermont...


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Donc, c'est bien moi qui ai eu l'honneur d'en être le premier passager MacG en allant à Clermont...



Oui et tu as l'obligation de donner tes impressions,  dans l'avis des forums.


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

Je viens de découvrir qu'un autre membre de MacGé est l'heureux possesseur d'une Prius...








Ouf, je ne suis plus seul face à Cecil et son Hummer.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui et tu as l'obligation de donner tes impressions,  dans l'avis des forums.



C'est fait.


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

Ouais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, samedi à l'AES, je vais organiser des séances d'essai pour motiver les gens à y venir.


----------



## woulf (26 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A force de nous parler de cette Prius, l'idée fait son chemin et j'en parle beaucoup autour de moi.



Ca me fait exactement le même effet ! il est bon commerçant ce Sylko !


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour lier ce thème avec celui de la F1, je me suis tjrs demandé pourquoi ce « sport », que l'on présente comme le laboratoire technique de l'automobile, utilise encore des carburants fossiles. Alors que le parle de plus en plus du tarissement prochain des réserves pétrolifères, pourquoi ne pas imaginer des F1 fonctionnant uniquement en énergie renouvelable et non polluante.
> En posant ce principe comme seule contrainte il y aurait une véritable émulation technologique entre toutes les solutions possibles a même de faire évoluer sainement les voitures de demain.
> Et ça n'enlèverait rien au plaisir de la course.
> 
> Villeneuve dans une F1 à pédales ça aurait de la gueule



T'auras
- les costauds avec la voiture à pédale : ça nous fera du 500 W, un peu moins d'un cheval, on n'est pas rendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- les jockeys pour le solaire : on aura  peut-être 1 kW, un  peu plus d'un cheval s'il fait très beau et si la voiture est large ou utilise les rares cellules hautes performances (hors de prix). Et fini le grand prix de Grande Bretagne




- reste les voitures à éoliennes, ça aurait de la gueule mais sous le tunnel de Monaco, ça va être dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On aura le grand prix du Mistral, le grand prix de la tramontane.
- puis il y a les voitures à traction animale diverse : chien, cheval, éléphant, chameau, forumeur. Faut voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- et pour finir on va retrouver tout le monde en vélo, y pas mieux pour l'heure


----------



## iMax (26 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je peux amener mon "L" ?


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait exactement le même effet ! il est bon commerçant ce Sylko !



Je ne m'imagine plus conduire une autre voiture.


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je peux amener mon "L" ?



Oui, mais j'aimerais pas que tu m'en fasses une ...d'aile.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais ça va être dur, de reprendre de mauvaises habitudes, après avoir essayé ma Prius.


----------



## iMax (26 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais j'aimerais pas que tu m'en fasse une ...d'aile.



Hihihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rassures-toi, ça devrait aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et dans le pire des cas, j'ai un pote carrossier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'auras
> - les costauds avec la voiture à pédale : ça nous fera du 500 W, un peu moins d'un cheval, on n'est pas rendu
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sur qu'en ne faisant rien ça ne risque d'être performant avant longtemps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui du Pb de prix.... à 1500 euros le litre d'essence... je pense que les écuries ont quelques sous de cotés...
L'idée serait que la pollution totale du véhicule soit nulle. Par exemple la gavée de batteries propres chargées au solaire, faire tourner des piles a combustibles dont l'hydrogène serait fait par un moyen non polluant etc... Il ne s'agit pas de produire son énergie pdt la course, (j'ai pas souvenir que les voitures actuelles aient un derrick sur le toit avec une raffinerie dans le coffre...), mais que celle qui serve a faire avancer le véhicule ne soit polluante et ne soit pas produite de manière polluante.

De toute façon, il faudra bien, un jour ou l'autre se sortir les doigts du -tuuuuuuut- et changer nos habitudes.
Ça n'enlève rien au plaisir des voitures, des motos, etc..


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2004)

Moi pas comprendre, trop de fautes, de tournures pourries et autres insultes à notre langue.

Marre.


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur qu'en ne faisant rien ça ne risque d'être performant avant longtemps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comprends-moi bien : je ne critique pas l'utilisation des énergies renouvelables (je travaille là-dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je veux simplement dire que là comme ailleurs, il y a des réalités qu'il faut prendre en compte si on veut faire avancer les choses. Si on dit : "le solaire va tout faire demain", on va se casser la gueule (c'est ce qui s'est passé à la fin des années 70 et au début des années 80). Il y a des tas de choses qui marchent bien avec les énergies renouvelables aujourd'hui, il vaut mieux faire connaître celles-là à mon avis et, à côté, faire avancer la recherche dans ce qui n'est pas encore assez performant. Mais, pour la F1 : d'une part, je ne suis pas persuadé de l'intérêt vu que ce serait assez artificiel ; d'autre part la F1 remue des quantités d'argent énormes et ce ne sont pas les industriels des énergies renouvelables qui ont les moyens de jouer à ce jeu-là. Et si l'état veut aider les ENR, je ne pense pas que ce soit le moyen le plus efficace de dépenser l'argent.

Viser des objectifs ambitieux mais raisonnables permet d'avancer, jouer la confusion des genres entre la réalité et la fiction contribue très vite à rendre les gens sceptiques, y compris sur ce qui est possible. Et je répète, je parle d'expérience.


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas comprendre, trop de fautes, de tournures pourries et autres insultes à notre langue.
> 
> Marre.



C'est vrai qu'il y a des fautes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comprends-moi bien : je ne critique pas l'utilisation des énergies renouvelables (je travaille là-dedans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certes oui, mais au lieu de se faire mousser sur la performance actuelle, les constructeurs pourraient se faire une bonne image en s'appuyant sur la performance écologique. C'est un argument marketing aussi important (enfin pour moi, mais je suis peut-être bizarre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

Toyota l'a compris, avant les autres, qui ne tarderont pas à suivre d'ailleurs.
Ils vont en avoir marre de voir des Prius partout dans les magazines.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Mai 2004)

A suivre votre débat sur la F1 et les énergies renouvelables, une question qui me hante depuis des années me revient en tête : que deviendront les marques sportives comme Ferrari ou Porsche une fois passés à, par exemple, la pile à combustible?

Parce qu'il est clair que je vois mal une Ferrari électrique, et que je serais vraiment triste de voir disparaître des monstres sacrés comme le V12 italient et son chant mélodieux et aigu, ou le flat6 allement et son bruit caractéristique et unique au monde...

En parlant de ça j'ai encore le concerto d'une Ferrari 360 Modena Stradale desendant une rue de Monaco qui me hante l'esprit, avec sa sonorité rauque et métallique... Superbe, émotionnellement énorme...


----------



## alan.a (27 Mai 2004)

Dans 15 ans on trouvera mélodieux le doux chant de la pile version Ferrari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'y a pas de raison de penser qu'un véhicule propre soit moins sportif qu'un véhicule thermique (bon OK c'est pas trop le cas maintenant).
Quand je conduis ma moto, je m'en moque qu'elle fasse un bruit de tous les diables, ce que je veux c'est qu'elle me fasse vibrer quand je l'arsouille un peu  Si j'ai les mêmes sensations avec une moto propre, j'arsouillerais encore plus car je ne provoquerais pas de surpollution.

La voiture n'a pas eu de révolution majeure depuis un siècle, il serait temps que ça change.
Ce n'est pas comme le train par exemple, qui est passé de la vapeur, au thermique et à l'électrique (sans oublier les tentatives magnétiques).
Je ne dis pas que c'est la mutation idéale, mais au moins il n'a pas hésité à évoluer.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2004)

Le problème n'est pas d'utiliser l'électricité : la première voiture à dépasser le 100 km/h était une voiture électrique. Le problème est :
1) qu'on ne sait pas stocker l'électricité de manière performante (contrairement à l'énergie chimique qu'on stokce dans le réservoir d'essence sous une faible masse). Une voiture électrique peut aller vite, elle ne peut pas aller longtemps sauf à être hyper-lourde. La pile à combustible résout ça d'une certaine façon puisqu'elle revient à stocker l'électricité sous forme chimique (hydrogène), c'est une solution plausible à long terme. Reste à savoir par quels moyens est produite l'électricité qui permet de produire l'hydrogène.
2) que les techniques de production d'électricité par ENR ne sont pas adaptables sur une voiture : on ne peut pas équiper une voiture de cellules photovoltaïques capables de fournir une grosse puissance, l'énergie solaire est trop diffuse.


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La pile à combustible résout ça d'une certaine façon puisqu'elle revient à stocker l'électricité sous forme chimique (hydrogène), c'est une solution plausible à long terme.



C'est un peu une tautologie, ça. Toutes les formes de stockage d'électricité, (pile, accus, condensateurs, batteries etc.) le font sous forme chimique. L'électricité en tant que telle (c'est à dire un flux d'électrons), on ne sait toujours pas la stocker.

A propos, connaissez-vous le rendement d'une pile ou d'une batterie ? Si oui, je serais ravi de l'apprendre.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu une tautologie, ça. Toutes les formes de stockage d'électricité, (pile, accus, condensateurs, batteries etc.) le font sous forme chimique. L'électricité en tant que telle (c'est à dire un flux d'électrons), on ne sait toujours pas la stocker.



Tu as presque raison. Juste deux remarques :
1) Tu est sûr qu'un condensateur, c'est du stockage chimique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2)La façon la plus efficace de stocker l'électricité aujourd'hui, ce sont les barrages et l'hydroélectricité, et ce n'est pas chimique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDF utilise ça couramment sur certaines centrales spécialisées : un réservoir en haut, un réservoir en bas. En heures creuses, on remonte l'eau avec le courant des centrales nucléaires. En pointe, on produit de l'électricité. Vu la différence de coût de l'électricité suivant les périodes et le très bon rendement global du système, c'est très rentable.

Bon, mettre deux réservoirs d'eau et une turbine hydraulique sur la voiture, ce n'est pas gagné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, la différence entre les différents modes "chimiques", c'est la quantité d'énergie stockée au kg. Pour les batteries au plomb (et même pour les autres), ce n'est pas terrible.



			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> A propos, connaissez-vous le rendement d'une pile ou d'une batterie ? Si oui, je serais ravi de l'apprendre.



Pour le rendement du cyle charge/décharge d'une batterie, c'est un peu compliqué parce qu'on a un rendement énergétique et un rendement en termes de charge électrique. Globalement, c'est de toutes façons très bon (il faudrait que je recherche ça dans mes dossiers). En ordre de grandeur (me taquinez pas sur les %), on doit être plutôt au-dessus de 90%. Rien à voir avec le rendement d'un moteur thermique, beaucoup plus faible.

Pour une pile, la notion de rendement est peu pertinente, il me semble vu qu'on ne la recharge pas : on part d'un composé chimique et on en obtient un autre. On peut déterminer un rendement énergétique de la transformation mais on n'intègre pas la préparation de la pile qui consomme sans doute beaucoup plus que la transformation chimique proprement dite.


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu as presque raison. Juste deux remarques :
> 1) Tu est sûr qu'un condensateur, c'est du stockage chimique ?



Euh... Tu me fais douter, là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour le rendement du cyle charge/décharge d'une batterie, c'est un peu compliqué parce qu'on a un rendement énergétique et un rendement en termes de charge électrique. Globalement, c'est de toutes façons très bon (il faudrait que je recherche ça dans mes dossiers). En ordre de grandeur (me taquinez pas sur les %), on doit être plutôt au-dessus de 90%. Rien à voir avec le rendement d'un moteur thermique, beaucoup plus faible.



Fichtre alors ! J'aurais juré que c'était une valeur ridicule, du genre de celle des moteurs thermiques... J'ai bien fait de demander


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre alors ! J'aurais juré que c'était une valeur ridicule, du genre de celle des moteurs thermiques... J'ai bien fait de demander



Tu as un léger échauffement de la batterie qui correspond à l'essentiel des pertes, je pense.

Si le rendement était très mauvais, ça poserait de gros problèmes sur les installations photovoltaïque en site isolé (domaine que je connais un peu).


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2004)

Au fait plusieurs questions me hantent sur cette voiture à air comprimé...

1 - en hiver, comment réchauffe-t-on l'habitacle passager??? (car on n'a aucune source de chaleur sur cette voiture...)

2 - Sachant qu'en détendant de l'air celui-ci perd environ 1/2 degré par bar de détente, en passant de 40 à 1 bar, on va refroidir l'air de 20 degré environ... l'été c'est super car on peu en profiter pour climatiser l'habitacle. Par contre en demi-saison, voire en hiver... problème!

Imaginez... il fait 10 degré, il pleut et vous circulez tranquillement sur une route de campagne. A un moment vous regardez dans votre rétro et là vous constatez que toutes les voitures qui vous suivent valsent, virevoltent en tous sens derrière vous, la plupart terminant dans le fossé...

Mais bon sang mais c'est bien sûr! L'air de votre réservoir sous pression perdant 20 degra lors de la détente, est rejeté à -10°C, transformant derrière vous la route mouillée en véritable patinoire!


----------



## squarepusher (27 Mai 2004)

Y a des spécialistes en thermodynamique ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah la thermo que du bonheur !!!


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Au fait plusieurs questions me hantent sur cette voiture à air comprimé...
> 
> 1 - en hiver, comment réchauffe-t-on l'habitacle passager??? (car on n'a aucune source de chaleur sur cette voiture...)


Ta remarque me parait très judicieuse, ça peut être un réel problème. Remarque, il y a quand même une batterie a priori (les phares à air, c'est délicat...). Il faut au moins une dynamo pour recharger la batterie, elle doit être intégrée.



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon sang mais c'est bien sûr! L'air de votre réservoir sous pression perdant 20 degra lors de la détente, est rejeté à -10°C, transformant derrière vous la route mouillée en véritable patinoire!



C'est assez amusant en effet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais compte tenu de la capacité calorifique de l'air, du débit et de la vitesse de la voiture, ça doit être gérable (à commencer par ne pas diriger le flux vers le sol.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> à commencer par ne pas diriger le flux vers le sol.



Oui c'est bien mieux vers le haut


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être gérable (à commencer par ne pas diriger le flux vers le sol.



OK donc au choix 
1 - on dirige le flux vers l'arrière, en givrant au passage le brouillard d'eau qui s'élève des roues quand on roule sous la pluie
ou
2- on dirige vers le haut, transformant la pluie en tempête de grêle pour les véhicules suiveurs
ou
3 - on dirige le flux vers le côté et, en ville, on frigorifie les passants et ou cyclistes que l'on double (après, bien sûr, les avoir copieusement aspergés en passant dans les flaques d'eau)

(bon je n'envisage pas diriger le flux vers l'avant....)

Que du bonheur cette voiture à air comprimé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en veux une! (on pourrit la vie de ses congénères, mais c'est pour le bien de tous!)


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien mieux vers le haut



Suggérerais-tu qu'elle a besoin d'être rafraîchie, en d'autres termes qu'elle à le feu au Q ?


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Suggérerais-tu qu'elle a besoin d'être rafraîchie, en d'autres termes qu'elle à le feu au Q ?



Toute façon, elle est morte


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2004)

A mon avis elle n'a plus le feu nulle part pas plus qu'elle n'a mal aux dents.
Non ce qui m'interessait c'etait seulement le résultat visuel de l'effet d'un souffle d'air (fut il chaud ou froid) du bas vers le haut


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Toute façon, elle est morte



Certains suggèrent même qu'elle a été refroidie...


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Toute façon, elle est morte



Les mythes ne meurent pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(même si personnellement, elle ne m'a jamais fait rêver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PER180H (28 Mai 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> (j'en profite pour corriger une erreur faite plus haut. Le gaz naturel est le combustible fossile qui dégage le moins de CO2 à puissance égale. Tout simplement parce que la molécule de méthane, CH4, est celle qui a le plus faible ratio C / H...)



Bon.. niveau émission de CO2, j'ai peut-être dit une bêtise. 
En tous cas, il existe un rapport de l'ADEME, disponible sur leur site ( ICI ), qui présente un bilan des différentes fillières utilisé pour les bus "propres". Pour le GNV, on note : 
-une surconsommation de 20 à 45%
-forte réduction de l'émission de particules (mais elles sont encore plus petites) et de NOx
-émission de CH4, *bilan Gaz à Effet de Serre (GES) négatif*

Le tableau page 14 du pdf compare les avantages et les défauts des fillières (diesel Euro 2, Aquazole, Diester, Filtre à Particules, GNV, GPL, Hybride, Electrique) et permet de voir que GPL et GNV, niveau des Gaz à Effet de Serre, c'est moins bien qu'un disel Euro 2... sachant qu'on en est aux diesel Euro 3 maintenant. Y'a que pour les rejet d'Hydrocarbure, de NOx (et un autre truc, PNR, dont je me souviens plus le sens). A la limite, rien ne vaut le Filtre à Particules, ou encore le Diester, que le GNV. Les choses vraiment meilleures sont l'électrique et l'hybride (vive la Prius! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais comme le montre le tableau page 19, côté "image", en terme de propreté, auprès des gens, le GNV a la cote....

Le lobby de la fillière gaz est quand même très fort....


----------



## lechneric (29 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis l'auteur du teste sur la Prius.
Je voulais juste promouvoir ce type de véhicules bien qu'il soit assez cher, mais ce n'ai l'aspect économie de carburant et financière qui prime sur cette voiture, mais uniquement le fait que c'est le moyen de transport individuel et avec une autonomie plus que correcte qui émet le moins de rejets nocifs pour montre environnement.
À l'heure d'aujourd'hui c'est la meilleure alternative et le meilleur choix.

Je félicite tous les possesseurs de Prius et tous ceux qui souhaitent se l'acquérir, mais qui n'ont pas les moyens  

Je curieux de savoir combien de propriétaires de Prius discutent sur ce forum, 2,3,.... 

PS les "avis" ne sont plus accessible ?!

@+


----------



## sylko (29 Mai 2004)

Ah, finalement te voilà...   

Ca sera plus facile de les convaincre à deux!  

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'une Prius depuis le mois de mars. Et je totalise déjà 8500 kilomètres.

J'en suis toujours aussi content.


----------



## lechneric (29 Mai 2004)

Hé oui,
 je ne me douté pas que l'on pourrai discuter d'un voiture sur un forum Mac  
tant mieux   
J'ai la mienne depuis le 28/04 et je n'ai fait que 1300 km et comme toi, aucun regrets. 
Quel plaisir de conduite, même ma compagne qui horreur des voitures est très surprise, elle ne la conduit pas (elle a peur de la casser  ) mais en tant que passagère elle est plus enclin à prendre la route.
Sinon au niveau conso moyenne tu table sur combien? 
moi, je n'ai fait qu'un plein complet tout en parcourant 750*km avec les 41 litres, dont 200*km d'autoroute à 140 de moyenne

@+


----------



## alan.a (29 Mai 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Je curieux de savoir combien de propriétaires de Prius discutent sur ce forum, 2,3,....



je viens de franchir le cap, voilà mon modèle. J'ai choisi la version avec le gear ratio à 4G, avec le balanced rotor et le ball bearing


----------



## lechneric (29 Mai 2004)

Excellent  :king: 

Je ne connaissais pas ce modèle   

Chez Toyota, ils sont pleins de surprises  

Elle doit consommer beaucoup d'huile (de coude)   

@+


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2004)

Les 5OO Prius destinées au marché français ont rapidement trouvé preneur.
Toyota a augmenté la cadence de production de 7500 unités/mois à 10000. 

Info lue dans le dernier Auto-Journal ou l'on voit en détail la nouvelle Renault Modus qui est vraiment sympa.

Pour le moment, la voiture qui me plaît de plus en plus (avec la Prius  ) c'est la Lancia Ypsilon.
Au salon de Francfort je n'avais que vu les hôtesses mais maintenant qu'on en voit dans la rue, je la trouve superbe, très classe, originale surtout dans cette couleur.










Bon, c'est clair que ce n'est pas une voiture "de rêve" mais elle est très réussie. En plus les voitures de "rêve " me font de moins en moins rêver. (pollution, peur du gendarme,...)

Evidement, une Nissan Z hybride, ça serait génial, même avec 100 CV de moins. (il en resterait 180...


----------



## lechneric (29 Mai 2004)

Sinon en proto roulant, il y a cette bestiole de chez Toyota   

La Volta, 250*km/h en pointe, 0*à 100*km/h en 4.06*s et 7.5*l/100*km en moyenne






Ou encore un Roadster







Le moteur hybride de la Prius a été élu meilleur moteur de l'année
http://www.moteurnature.com/actu/uneactu.php?news_id=480

@+


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Mai 2004)

Euh... juste en passant... vous avez vu qui a décroché la pole position pour demain? Un indice : il est habillé en rouge et il est allemand...  :love:


----------



## sweet (30 Mai 2004)

Zut y en a marre de ces voitures écolo, moi je veus un 6 cylindres de 350 CV qui consome 25 Lt/100 Km qui pollue et qui fait un bruit monstrueux !!


----------



## sylko (30 Mai 2004)

Nous ne parlons pas de voiture écologique, mais de voiture technologiquement avancée.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Euh... juste en passant... vous avez vu qui a décroché la pole position pour demain? Un indice : il est habillé en rouge et il est allemand...  :love:



lui?


----------



## lechneric (30 Mai 2004)

Vi vi
en plus elle à des performances plus qu'honnête 
un couple de v6 TDi (400Nm)
0 à 100 km/h en 10,9 sec
reprise canon
et en plus un appétits d'oiseau

Avec tout ça elle agréable à conduire

c'est mon choix   

@+


----------



## sylko (1 Juin 2004)

Louis Schweitzer, directeur général de Renault, révèle demain à 10 heures, le projet X90. 

http://www.renaultpress.com/renault/20040602/vf/index.html

http://www.iziare.info/dacia-x90.asp

http://www.lematin.ch/nwmatinhome/nwmatinheadactu/actu_monde/une_voiture_a_5000.html


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Je ne vais pas dire qu'elle est belle mais bon, ce n'est pas le but.

"Un modèle suffisamment vaste pour accueillir des familles et leurs bagages (4,25 m, coffre de 500 l), avec une grande garde au sol (pour les routes défoncées), robuste, durable (pour la clientèle visée, l'auto est un gros investissement) et facile à réparer. Le tout pour 5000 euros." (le matin )

C'est ce que beaucoup de personnes recherchent, même en Europe occidentale. Je m'étonne qu'il ne parle pas de moteur diesel, celui étant également fort demandé dans les pays du Maghreb.

On en saura plus demain. Merci pour l'info Sylko.   

(deux keynotes durant le même mois, c'est trop.  )


----------



## sylko (1 Juin 2004)

Il y a quand même une sacrée ressemblance avec la VW Bora...


----------



## iMax (1 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> deux keynotes durant le même mois



 deux ?


----------



## sylko (1 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> deux ?


 
La keynote Renault et la keynote Apple.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

Voilà.


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quand même une sacrée ressemblance avec la VW Bora...



C'est tout simplement que le graphiste a repompé l'image. C'est un grand classique dans le monde auto. La presse auto y a très svt recours pour annoncer des scoops.

Il faut dire que retoucher une voiture est bien plus simple que retoucher une personne.

Il faudrait que Toyota contre-attaque avec une Prius à 4990 euros


----------



## sylko (1 Juin 2004)

En février 1997, la direction de Renault annonçait la fermeture de l'usine de Vilvoorde en Belgique. 3000 licenciements.

Et demain, Ils annoncent la sortie d'une voiture fabriquée en Roumanie, à 5000 euros. Vive l'Europe!    

Avec un salaire moyen de 150 euros, ils peuvent bien la vendre à ce prix. Personnellement, tout ça me débecte...  :mouais: 

Je n'ai plus aucun scrupule à ne pas acheter européen.


----------



## minime (1 Juin 2004)

_«Ce ne sont là que des rumeurs», avertit cependant André Hefti, porte-parole du constructeur à Urdorf (ZH). Qui renvoie à mercredi, au discours très attendu du PDG Schweitzer &#8230;/&#8230; Un nouveau pari insensé? Le débat alimente les forums de discussions sur Internet._

MDR, c'est LosangeInsider, avec des fakes réalisés dans Photoshop et des articles à la SVM commentant les discussions de forums juste avant le keynote.


----------



## iMax (1 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> keynote Apple.



Hein ? Ou ça ? :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En février 1997, la direction de Renault annonçait la fermeture de l'usine de Vilvoorde en Belgique. 3000 licenciements.
> 
> Et demain, Ils annoncent la sortie d'une voiture fabriquée en Roumanie, à 5000 euros. Vive l'Europe!
> 
> ...



Il faut bien créer une auto à 5000 euros pour que les ex de Renault Vilvoorde puissent s'acheter une voiture...   :sick:


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En février 1997, la direction de Renault annonçait la fermeture de l'usine de Vilvoorde en Belgique. 3000 licenciements.
> 
> Et demain, Ils annoncent la sortie d'une voiture fabriquée en Roumanie, à 5000 euros. Vive l'Europe!
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si la charge salariale, rapportée au coût du véhicule suffit à cette économie de plusieurs milliers d'euros. 
J'avais vu dans un docu que la part du salaire dans un vêtement Nike était de 3 millièmes du prix de vente... Quand le journaliste demande au directeur de l'usine (chinoise ou vietnamienne), et bien si vous doublez les salaires, ça ne fera jamais que 6 millièmes consacrés au salaire, et vos employés seraient heureux !!! Euh .... ben .... euh ... qu'il a dit. (je cite les chiffres de mémoire, mais c'était de cet ordre là)

Je suis curieux de connaître ce % pour une voiture !

Cela dit pour en revenir au coût bas de la voiture, j'ai deux amis qui travaillent dans le secteur (un sur les protos Renault à Vernon et l'autre designer chez Peugeot), le principal frein m'ont ils dit, c'est les normes de sécurité et de pollution de plus en plus sévères. Sans compter les goûts des Occidentaux qui en veulent de plus en plus.


----------



## PER180H (2 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter les goûts des Occidentaux qui en veulent de plus en plus.


Ils en veulent plus parce qu'on leur propose plus. Aujourd'hui, c'est dur de trouver une voiture sans vitres électriques, sans clim, sans airbag pour le petit orteil, ou sans detecteur de pluie. Avec ça, les bagnole pèsent de plus en plus lourd, mais on n'a guère le choix. Du moins.. je doute que les constructeurs subissent ça.... au contraire.


----------



## minime (3 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Louis Schweitzer, directeur général de Renault, révèle demain à 10 heures, le projet X90.



La voilà, elle s'appelle Logan. Doc de présentation (pdf).


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2004)

J'ai suivi la keynote du Président.     (merci Sylko pour le lien.)
Les traducteurs avaient du mal pendant les questions. 



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Louis Schweitzer, directeur général de Renault, révèle demain à 10 heures, le projet X90.
> 
> http://www.renaultpress.com/renault/20040602/vf/index.html
> 
> ...








On ne peut pas dire qu'elle soit très belle mais bon.


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2004)

c'est vrai ça, on peut pas dire qu'elle soit belle, on dirait une VW Bora de profil...


----------



## Blytz (3 Juin 2004)

C est vrai qu elle n est pas tres belle mais le concept et genial.. une voiture fiable et sur pour moins de 5000¤ .. Il faudrait vraiment qu ils se decident a la commercialiser en France.


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C est vrai qu elle n est pas tres belle mais le concept et genial.. une voiture fiable et sur pour moins de 5000¤ .. Il faudrait vraiment qu ils se decident a la commercialiser en France.


Mais toujours aussi peu écologique... :hein: 

Pour rappel, Nicolas Hayek, patron de Swatch et initiateur du projet Smart a retiré ses billes lorsque Mercedes n'a pas voulu du moteur hybride.

Le moteur hybride développé par Swissauto est prêt. Il n'attend plus qu'un accord avec un constructeur.

http://www.swissauto.com/e/index.e.html

Swissauto a fabriqué le moteur de la SmILE (Greenpeace) consommant 2,5 l/100 km

http://www.greenpeace.org/deutschland/?page=/deutschland/fakten/verkehr/smile/index

C'est la preuve que des solutions existent. Il suffit juste d'avoir la volonté politique de les promouvoir.


----------



## Blytz (3 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mais toujours aussi peu écologique... :hein:
> 
> Pour rappel, Nicolas Hayek, patron de Swatch et initiateur du projet Smart a retiré ses billes lorsque Mercedes n'a pas voulu du moteur hybride.
> 
> ...




Elle n est peut etre pas tres ecologique, mais si certaine personne qui roule dans des tres vieilles voitures qui polues enormement peuvent en changer a moindre couts.. on eliminera deja pas mal de voitures "poubelles" . C est pas enorme mais c est deja une avancee.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2004)

_*Les voitures neuves consomment trop

Le goût des Suisses pour des voitures spacieuses et puissantes et en cause
Berne* La consommation moyenne de carburant des voitures neuves vendues en Suisse est pour la première fois passée en dessous de huit litres aux 100 km l'an dernier. L'objectif fixé par la Confédération et les importateurs n'a cependant pas été atteint. Le goût des Suisses pour les véhicules tout-terrain est en cause.
Malgré une baisse de la consommation moyenne de 1,36% à 7,99 litres, le but annuel visé de 7,65 litres aux 100 km n'a pas été atteint, a communiqué vendredi l'Office fédéral de l'énergie (OFEN). Les importateurs affiliés à auto-suisse ont recensé plus de 97,7% des voitures de tourisme neuves vendues en 2003. Sur un total de 265.696 véhicules neufs, figurent 378 véhicules propulsées au gaz naturel, 50 voitures hybrides et 40 «électromobiles».
La légère baisse de consommation s'explique par un accroissement de 3,8% de la part de marché des véhicules diesel. Ces derniers représentent 21,4% de toutes les voitures neuves vendues l'an dernier. Ces véhicules consomment en moyenne 1,6 litre de moins que les véhicules à essence. L'augmentation du poids a cependant accentué l'écart par rapport à l'objectif convenu.
Les consommateurs demandent en effet des véhicules toujours plus spacieux, lourds et puissants. La part de marché de ces véhicules, notamment celle des véhicules tout-terrain, a continué de progressé, selon l'OFEN. Par rapport à 2002, la cylindrée a augmenté de 22 cm3 à 1.989 cm3 en moyenne. Le poids à vide a quant à lui augmenté de 32 kg pour atteindre 1,44 tonne en moyenne.

*Prendre des mesures*
Les premières mesures visant à diminuer la consommation de carburant des voitures neuves ont été prises. Il s'agit en particulier des adaptations apportées à l'étiquetteEnergie. Depuis janvier dernier, une redevance d'incitation est par ailleurs prélevée sur les carburants contenant du soufre.
Comme l'OFEN, Greenpeace, le WWF, l'Association Transport et Environnement (ATE) et auto-suisse sont d'avis que d'autres mesures sont nécessaires pour inciter les consommateurs à acquérir des véhicules consommant peu de carburant. Les importateurs se montrent cependant sceptiques concernant des mesures fiscales. De leur côté, les organisations de protection de l'environnement appellent de leurs voeux l'introduction d'une taxe sur le gaz carbonique (CO2) frappant les carburants._

Hmmm...


----------



## sylko (4 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _*...*__Comme l'OFEN, Greenpeace, le WWF, l'Association Transport et Environnement (ATE) et auto-suisse sont d'avis que d'autres mesures sont nécessaires pour inciter les consommateurs à acquérir des véhicules consommant peu de carburant. Les importateurs se montrent cependant sceptiques concernant des mesures fiscales. De leur côté, les organisations de protection de l'environnement appellent de leurs voeux l'introduction d'une taxe sur le gaz carbonique (CO2) frappant les carburants._
> 
> Hmmm...


Les membres de ces organisations sont très fort, pour taxer tout ce qui bouge...

Ils feraient mieux de convaincre les politiciens, d'aider ceux qui font l'effort de choisir des solutions alternatives.

Pendons les écolos, avant qu'il ne reste plus d'arbre sur la planète.


----------



## sylko (5 Juin 2004)

Toyota Prius, 10e des meilleures ventes de voitures, en mai, au Japon!


----------



## alan.a (5 Juin 2004)

En France, tu as un crédit d'impot de 1525 euros si tu achètes une voiture propre (ou moins sale). Ce crédit d'impot monte à 2300 euros si ton ancienne voiture date d'avant le 1 er janvier 1992 et que tu la mets à la casse.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

Revenons au sujet... _Beurk!_

Dans la dernière édition du magazine britannique _TopGear_, on trouve un petit fascicule consacré aux cinquante pires voitures de l'histoire de automobile. Tout ça est très subjectif, mais assez sympa à consulter...  Tout les critères sont confondus: design, fiabilité, etc.

En 47e position, on trouve la Ferrari Mondial... La 206CC obtient la place 40... On trouve la Porsche Cayenne en 18e position. Le vainqueur de ce classement est la Suzuki X-90.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Revenons au sujet... _Beurk!_
> 
> Dans la dernière édition du magazine britannique _TopGear_, on trouve un petit fascicule consacré aux cinquante pires voitures de l'histoire de automobile.
> 
> En 47e position, on trouve la Ferrari Mondial... La 206CC obtient la place 40... On trouve la Porsche Cayenne en 18e position. Le vainqueur de ce classement est la Suzuki X-90.


Et dans les pire on retrouve la 206 cc ou la Porsche Cayenne ???? sur quels critères ?  

C'est zarb' non ?  

As-tu quelques critères déterminants sous la main ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Et dans les pire on retrouve la 206 cc ou la Porsche Cayenne ???? sur quels critères ?
> 
> C'est zarb' non ?
> 
> As-tu quelques critères déterminants sous la main ?



*40. Peugeot 206CC*
_*First made: 2000. Last made: Soon, we hope.*_
Think you're home and dry with that metal top whizzed into place, eh? Bad luck: the curvy roof's lack of an in-built rain gutter means you'll get drenched if you open the door in a downpour. That is, assuming you've got the electro-hydraulically activated hard-top up in the first place, which is a long way from a certainty thanks to lamentable quality control It could have been good. It should have been good, But, boy, it isn't.

*18. Porsche Cayenne*
_*First made: 2003. Last made: Soon, we hope.*_
Trying to meld together a 40-year old classic sports car design with something for towing a horsebox was never going to be easy: VW's version of this joint venture looks far neater. Still, the Cayenne could represent a major advance in road safety - its elephantine looks should scare small children out of the way. Most likely to crash are Porsche's sales if it insists on listening to the self-serving hash served up by lifestyle gurus.

Voilà...


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Et dans les pire on retrouve la 206 cc ou la Porsche Cayenne ???? sur quels critères ?
> 
> C'est zarb' non ?
> 
> As-tu quelques critères déterminants sous la main ?


Pour la 206CC je ne me prononce pas, mais pour la Porsche Cayenne, je suis entièrement d'accord.

Je trouve l'arrière de ce 4x4 particulièrement mal dessiné.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour la 206CC je ne me prononce pas, mais pour la Porsche Cayenne, je suis entièrement d'accord.
> 
> Je trouve l'arrière de ce 4x4 particulièrement mal dessiné.



Le VW Touareg qui repose sur la même base que le Cayenne, est bien mieux réussi à mon goût.. Bon ce V10 TDI...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *40. Peugeot 206CC*
> _*First made: 2000. Last made: Soon, we hope.*_
> Think you're home and dry with that metal top whizzed into place, eh? Bad luck: the curvy roof's lack of an in-built rain gutter means you'll get drenched if you open the door in a downpour. That is, assuming you've got the electro-hydraulically activated hard-top up in the first place, which is a long way from a certainty thanks to lamentable quality control It could have been good. It should have been good, But, boy, it isn't.
> 
> Voilà...


' sont quand même pas très sympathiques sur ce coup là nos amis british. Il est vrai que les finitions de la 206 (je parlerai pas du Cayenne : jamais eu l'honneur de monter dedans) ne sont pas à la hauteur des ambitions de Peugeot, mais pour ce prix l'acheteur a quelque chose de relativement correct...et puis depuis les rappels qui ont eu lieu il ne pleut plus dans ce beau petit coupé abordable (et la version 2l est très drôle à conduire).


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ' sont quand même pas très sympathiques sur ce coup là nos amis british. Il est vrai que les finitions de la 206 (je parlerai pas du Cayenne : jamais eu l'honneur de monter dedans) ne sont pas à la hauteur des ambitions de Peugeot, mais pour ce prix l'acheteur a quelque chose de relativement correct...et puis depuis les rappels qui ont eu lieu il ne pleut plus dans ce beau petit coupé abordable (et la version 2l est très drôle à conduire).



En position 46 il y a la Renault Spider...  Mais, courrez vite au kiosque...


----------



## woulf (7 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En position 46 il y a la Renault Spider...  Mais, courrez vite au kiosque...



Ah non, ne donnez pas un sou à ces représentants de la perfide albion 

Tiens, les jag' diesel, ils trouvent que c'est une bonne idée ???


----------



## Blytz (7 Juin 2004)

Les voitures Francaises ne sont pas tres apprecie par la press Anglaise.

N'empeche que sur le plan design on aurait beaucoup a dire sur les voitures anglaises    D'ailleurs y a t il des voitures anglaises dans ce classement??


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Les voitures Francaises ne sont pas tres apprecie par la press Anglaise.
> 
> N'empeche que sur le plan design on aurait beaucoup a dire sur les voitures anglaises  D'ailleurs y a t il des voitures anglaises dans ce classement??


 
J'adooooooooooooooooore!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Les voitures Francaises ne sont pas tres apprecie par la press Anglaise.
> 
> N'empeche que sur le plan design on aurait beaucoup a dire sur les voitures anglaises    D'ailleurs y a t il des voitures anglaises dans ce classement??



Oui, il y a des voitures anglaises, si ça peut te rassurer...  Pour ma part j'apprécie beaucoup ce magazine qui est la déclinaison papier de l'émission de la BBC. J'en avais déjà parlé par le passé ici.

Citons encore la Mercedes Vaneo dans ce classement.


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2004)

Et la Toyota Prius! Elle se place en quelle position?


----------



## Blytz (7 Juin 2004)

J'ai pas dis toutes 

D'ailleurs ma voiture preferee est en tres grande partie Anglaise..


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et la Toyota Prius! Elle se place en quelle position?



Hors catégorie voyons...


----------



## Blytz (7 Juin 2004)

Pour argumenter le fait que les magazine anglais n aiment pas vraiment les voitures Francaise, toujours dans le magazine TopGear, ils ont fait une news pour la sortie de la Peugeot 407. Cela ce presentait sous la forme d'un sondage ou la question etait : "_Belle ou merde?_ . Malgre que ce soit un tres bon magazine j ai des doutes sur leur integritee...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, ne donnez pas un sou à ces représentants de la perfide albion
> 
> Tiens, les jag' diesel, ils trouvent que c'est une bonne idée ???


En parlant de Jag', je connais un peu un concessionnaire Jag' (je ne dirai pas où  ) qui dit que lorsqu'on achète un Jaguar, il vaut mieux...en acheter deux : une pour rouler, l'autre en guise de dépannage ! 

Et puis je lutterai pas contre des gens qui se sont trompés de côté en installant les volants


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *40. Peugeot 206CC*
> _*First made: 2000. Last made: Soon, we hope.*_
> Think you're home and dry with that metal top whizzed into place, eh? Bad luck: the curvy roof's lack of an in-built rain gutter means you'll get drenched if you open the door in a downpour. That is, assuming you've got the electro-hydraulically activated hard-top up in the first place, which is a long way from a certainty thanks to lamentable quality control It could have been good. It should have been good, But, boy, it isn't.
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas non plus ce que la Peugeot fait là.

Pour le prix, il ne faut pas attendre une finition d'Audi, Bmw, Lexus. Même si elle n'est pas parfaite, elle est quand même très sympa et abordable.
La Renault spider y a plus ça place. (même si elle est sympa mais pas "réaliste")


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas non plus ce que la Peugeot fait là.
> 
> Pour le prix, il ne faut pas attendre une finition d'Audi, Bmw, Lexus. Même si elle n'est pas parfaite, elle est quand même très sympa et abordable.



Je suis abonné à ce magazine depuis deux ans environ... et chaque fois qu'ils le peuvent, ils ne se gênent pas de «vomir» sur la 206CC...  

Mais, sinon j'apprécie pas mal la ligne de ce magazine et de l'émission télé... Ça nous change de _Turbo_ et ses «non-essais»...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2004)

Cette voiture me plait beaucoup mais bon c'est un proto. 

La Renault Fluence (j'aime beaucoup ce nom) munie du V6 3,5 l de la Nissan Z


















Photos vue sur le site de L'Auto-Journal  (avec IE    )


----------



## golf (8 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *40. Peugeot 206CC*
> _*First made: 2000. Last made: Soon, we hope.*_
> Think you're home and dry with that metal top whizzed into place, eh? Bad luck: the curvy roof's lack of an in-built rain gutter means you'll get drenched if you open the door in a downpour. That is, assuming you've got the electro-hydraulically activated hard-top up in the first place, which is a long way from a certainty thanks to lamentable quality control It could have been good. It should have been good, But, boy, it isn't.
> *18. Porsche Cayenne*
> ...


Tu peux traduire, je ne lis pas le suisse


----------



## sylko (8 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux traduire, je ne lis pas le suisse


40.  Peugeot 206CC a fait la première fois:  2000.  
Le bout a fait:  Bientôt, nous espérons.  Pensez que vous êtes à la maison et sec avec ce dessus en métal whizzed dans l'endroit, hein?  Mauvaise chance:  le manque du toit curvy de moyens incorporés d'une gouttière de pluie que vous obtiendrez trempé si vous ouvrez la porte dans un downpour.  C'est-à-dire, en vous assumant ayez le dur-dessus électrohydrauliquement activé vers le haut en premier lieu, qui est loin de grâce d'une certitude au contrôle de qualité lamentable qu'il pourrait avoir été bon.  Il devrait avoir été bon, mais, garçon, il n'est pas.  

18,  Porsche Poivre de cayenne a fait la première fois:  2003.  
Le bout a fait:  Bientôt, nous espérons.  L'essai au meld ensemble une vieille conception de voiture de sport du classique 40-year avec quelque chose pour remorquer un horsebox n'allait jamais être facile:  La version de VW de ce joint-venture en participation regarde bien plus ordonnée.  Toujours, le Poivre de cayenne pourrait représenter une avance importante dans la sécurité routière - ses regards éléphantesques devraient effrayer de petits enfants à l'écart.  Se briser très probablement sont les ventes de Porsche si elle insiste pour écouter les informations parasites égoïstes servies vers le haut par des gourous de style de vie.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> 40. Peugeot 206CC a fait la première fois: 2000.
> Le bout a fait: Bientôt, nous espérons. Pensez que vous êtes à la maison et sec avec ce dessus en métal whizzed dans l'endroit, hein? Mauvaise chance: le manque du toit curvy de moyens incorporés d'une gouttière de pluie que vous obtiendrez trempé si vous ouvrez la porte dans un downpour. C'est-à-dire, en vous assumant ayez le dur-dessus électrohydrauliquement activé vers le haut en premier lieu, qui est loin de grâce d'une certitude au contrôle de qualité lamentable qu'il pourrait avoir été bon. Il devrait avoir été bon, mais, garçon, il n'est pas.
> 
> 18, Porsche Poivre de cayenne a fait la première fois: 2003.
> Le bout a fait: Bientôt, nous espérons. L'essai au meld ensemble une vieille conception de voiture de sport du classique 40-year avec quelque chose pour remorquer un horsebox n'allait jamais être facile: La version de VW de ce joint-venture en participation regarde bien plus ordonnée. Toujours, le Poivre de cayenne pourrait représenter une avance importante dans la sécurité routière - ses regards éléphantesques devraient effrayer de petits enfants à l'écart. Se briser très probablement sont les ventes de Porsche si elle insiste pour écouter les informations parasites égoïstes servies vers le haut par des gourous de style de vie.


 il me feront toujours rire nos amis 'so british' de la perfide Albion (c'était pas une marque de voiture ça ?).


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2004)

tiens, j'ai pensé à ce sujet en retrouvant une série de photos que j'avais faites sur les croix, bouquets de fleurs, symboles de souvenirs des familles à des gens mort dans un accident de voiture...

rien que sur la petite route que je faisais pour aller à amiens, il y en avait 15...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai pensé à ce sujet en retrouvant une série de photos que j'avais faites sur les croix, bouquets de fleurs, symboles de souvenirs des familles à des gens mort dans un accident de voiture...
> 
> rien que sur la petite route que je faisais pour aller à amiens, il y en avait 15...


c'est joyeux comme post !

Moi ça me glace toujours le sang ce genre de truc : d'autant plus que ce sont souvent (trop souvent) des motards.


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> 40.  Peugeot 206CC a fait la première fois:  2000.
> Le bout a fait:  Bientôt, nous espérons.  Pensez que vous êtes à la maison et sec avec ce dessus en métal whizzed dans l'endroit, hein?  Mauvaise chance:  le manque du toit curvy de moyens incorporés d'une gouttière de pluie que vous obtiendrez trempé si vous ouvrez la porte dans un downpour.  C'est-à-dire, en vous assumant ayez le dur-dessus électrohydrauliquement activé vers le haut en premier lieu, qui est loin de grâce d'une certitude au contrôle de qualité lamentable qu'il pourrait avoir été bon.  Il devrait avoir été bon, mais, garçon, il n'est pas.
> 
> 18,  Porsche Poivre de cayenne a fait la première fois:  2003.
> Le bout a fait:  Bientôt, nous espérons.  L'essai au meld ensemble une vieille conception de voiture de sport du classique 40-year avec quelque chose pour remorquer un horsebox n'allait jamais être facile:  La version de VW de ce joint-venture en participation regarde bien plus ordonnée.  Toujours, le Poivre de cayenne pourrait représenter une avance importante dans la sécurité routière - ses regards éléphantesques devraient effrayer de petits enfants à l'écart.  Se briser très probablement sont les ventes de Porsche si elle insiste pour écouter les informations parasites égoïstes servies vers le haut par des gourous de style de vie.



May cay supayyr les traducteurs automatiques


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est joyeux comme post !
> 
> Moi ça me glace toujours le sang ce genre de truc : d'autant plus que ce sont souvent (trop souvent) des motards.



c'est ce que pense ma copine quand elle m'interdit de m'acheter une vespa...

mais en fait chez moi, c'est plutot des jeunes cons de moins de 25 ans... ça me dérangerait presque pas s'ils ne tuaient pas d'autres vies que les leurs au passage...

cynisme assumé... 

disons que j'ai eu des voitures puissantes directement dans les mains après le permis (et avant...) et donc, faut assumer, quand on roule comme un con de crever comme un con.

perso, je préfère les circuits fermés.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> perso, je préfère les circuits fermés.



C'est vrai, c'est peut-etre un peu cher, mais au moins t'as moins de risques d'y rester, et si tu te crashes, t'emmène personne avec toi


----------



## iMax (8 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> disons que j'ai eu des voitures puissantes directement dans les mains après le permis (et avant...)



La Twingo ? :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (8 Juin 2004)

Il serait judicieux que le permis auto se calque sur le permis moto.
J'entends par la un apprentissage en deux temps (et peut être plus sérieux qu'un démarrage en cote et une manoeuvre de stationnement en épi ..)

La piste pour commencer a apprendre les limites de l'engin et son bon maniement, puis apres passage réussi de l'examen, l'épreuve de ville.

Personnellement, après avoir chuté deux fois sur la piste, j'ai bien compris que c'était le genre de chose à éviter  en dehors de ce cocon sécurisé.

Sinon, pour la 206, je suis assez d'accord avec les UK, c'est une monstruosité sans nom.


----------



## iMax (8 Juin 2004)

Beuh ? Mais elle est très bien cette 206CC


----------



## iMax (8 Juin 2004)

La pub pour la Honda Accord, tellement géniale... :rateau: (la pub  )


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ...Sinon, pour la 206, je suis assez d'accord avec les UK, c'est une monstruosité sans nom.


J'ai suivi une 307 CC, durant 20 minutes, dans un bouchon. Même combat. Beurkkkkk


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La pub pour la Honda Accord, tellement géniale... :rateau: (la pub  )



Totalement pompée du film de Fischli and Weiss, "Der Lauf Der Dinge" de 1987 ... Moi je trouve ça trés limite comme pratique... 

Un aperçu de la vidéo (magnifique) ici


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Totalement pompée du film de Fischli and Weiss, "Der Lauf Der Dinge" de 1987 ... Moi je trouve ça trés limite comme pratique...
> 
> Un aperçu de la vidéo (magnifique) ici



Je veux bien te croire mais là, le lien est mort.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi une 307 CC, durant 20 minutes, dans un bouchon. Même combat. Beurkkkkk



La 206 CC et maintenant la 307 CC à un succès fous au près de mes collègues féminines.
Trois ont des 206CC dont elles sont enchantées, une secrétaire vient de recevoir ça 307 et franchement, même sans être fan de Peugeot, elle est très réussie et à un prix abordable.

Le commentaire de la revue anglaise me fait bien rire. On sent la frustration d'un "ex-peuble" de constructeur de belle voiture.  

De toute manière, Peugeot s'en tappe vu le succès rencontré par ces modèles.


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi une 307 CC, durant 20 minutes, dans un bouchon. Même combat. Beurkkkkk



Ah non, elle est superbe... :rateau:

Allez zouh, une 307CC avec la mécanique et l'électronique d'une Prius ce serait génial...


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien te croire mais là, le lien est mort.



ben chez moi ça passe bien


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière, Peugeot s'en tappe vu le succès rencontré par ces modèles.



L'ami designer chez Peugeot a traversé une drôle de période après le succès de la 206, car Peugeot n'osait plus rien tenter.
Il a alors passé un long moment à ne faire que des "outlines", des simples silhouettes de voitures en 2D ...
Je me souviens d'une de ses confidences laconiques "En ce moment, on ne fait que de la merde"...

Depuis 1 an, il semble plus heureux, car les designers sont de nouveau sollicités. 

Peut-être des belles choses sur le marché dans 3 - 4 ans ?

Deux petites voiturettes du dit copain :


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ben chez moi ça passe bien



C'est ok chez moi aussi maintenant.   



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Deux petites voiturettes du dit copain :



Elles sont très belles, dommage qu'elles ne soient pas commercialisées.


----------



## turnover (9 Juin 2004)

Ah la RC, voiture hybride non ? ou alors je crois qu'une est diesel et l'autre une essence.


----------



## golf (9 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ...Depuis 1 an, il semble plus heureux, car les designers sont de nouveau sollicités.
> Peut-être des belles choses sur le marché dans 3 - 4 ans ?
> Deux petites voiturettes du dit copain :...


Ce n'est pas nouveau ces deux protos : la RC C½ur et la RC Pique  
Ils ont bossé dessus en 2000/2001 et sa présentation publique date même du salon de Genève 2002 !
La RC C½ur est équipée du 2,2l HDI avec un turbo à géométrie variable de 175 cv...
Toutes 2 ont une boite séquencielle 6 vitesses...





M6 Turbo


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2004)

Je sais que c'est pas frais, mais c'est son dessin qui est à la base du projet.
Pour les autres trucs qu'il gratouille chez Peugeot, on a beau le faire boire, c'est une tombe...

En tant que designer à l'origine des protos, il a eu le droit de faire un tour dedans, en passager du pilote essayeur. Il a faillit vomir tout son gouter, et le conducteur de dire, pdt qu'il conduisait avec une main, "c'est sympa ta voiture, dommage que ce soit un proto, on peut pas tirer dessus ...." :sick:  :sick:  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La 206 CC et maintenant la 307 CC à un succès fous au près de mes collègues féminines.
> Trois ont des 206CC dont elles sont enchantées, une secrétaire vient de recevoir ça 307 et franchement, même sans être fan de Peugeot, elle est très réussie et à un prix abordable.
> 
> Le commentaire de la revue anglaise me fait bien rire. On sent la frustration d'un "ex-peuble" de constructeur de belle voiture.
> ...


 Personnellement je trouve la 206 CC plus réussie que la 307 CC (surtout les feux stop du type diode - ce qui me fait penser aux scooters Peugeot). Quoiqu'il en soit c'est un réel succès commercial. Alors certains diront que les choix de la plèbe sont souvent des choix de beauf' mais là...

pour les protos dont Alan.a fait part, ce n'est pas sans me rappeler les débuts de la 206 cc appelée à l'époque *20coeur  *


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je trouve la 206 CC plus réussie que la 307 CC (surtout les feux stop du type diode - ce qui me fait penser aux scooters Peugeot). Quoiqu'il en soit c'est un réel succès commercial. Alors certains diront que les choix de la plèbe sont souvent des choix de beauf' mais là...
> 
> pour les protos dont Alan.a fait part, ce n'est pas sans me rappeler les débuts de la 206 cc appelée à l'époque *20coeur  *



Pour ma part, si je n'apprécie guère la série des CC, je préfère de loin la 307CC qui est plus aboutie. Reste qu'une version un peu plus sportive serait la bienvenue...  Tout ça est un peu mou et gentillet.


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2004)

Personnellement, je trouve qu'ils abusent de la courbe de Béziers!  

Ca me fait trop penser à la Hyundai Coupé d'un collègue de WebO.  


Deux trois angles, par ci par là ne ferait pas de mal. Surtout sur l'arrière.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je trouve qu'ils abusent de la courbe de Béziers!
> 
> Ca me fait trop penser à la Hyundai Coupé d'un collègue de WebO.
> 
> ...


Sans vouloir défendre notre constructeur national (frenchie-boy) à tout prix, ils sont quand même parvenus à proposer un toit escamotable rigide sur une voiture de ce gabarit et de ce prix. Côté ligne elle était séduisante cette petite caisse lors de sa sortie à la différence de la Prius qui, si elle est innovante, n'est pas un canon de beauté.....pas la tête....il faut l'avouer.  

J'espère ne pas t'avoir blessé, Sylko, mais la Prius côté design se rapproche plus d'une bétaillère que d'une Formule 1.


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir défendre notre constructeur national (frenchie-boy) à tout prix, ils sont quand même parvenus à proposer un toit escamotable rigide sur une voiture de ce gabarit et de ce prix. Côté ligne elle était séduisante cette petite caisse lors de sa sortie à la différence de la Prius qui, si elle est innovante, n'est pas un canon de beauté.....pas la tête....il faut l'avouer.
> 
> J'espère ne pas t'avoir blessé, Sylko, mais la Prius côté design se rapproche plus d'une bétaillère que d'une Formule 1.


Pour le toit escamotable, je suis curieux d'en découvrir la fiabilité sur le long terme. 

Pour ma Prius, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.  
Je ne l'ai acheté, ni pour sa ligne, ni en pensant faire des économies. 

Les cx 
Prius > 0,26
307 CC > 0,32
207 CC > 0,34


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2004)

Je préfère de loin la Prius à la 206 !!!

Elle n'a aucune ligne directrice, on dirait une guimauve étirée ...

Vive le streamline Loewyesque !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère de loin la Prius à la 206 !!!
> 
> Elle n'a aucune ligne directrice, on dirait une guimauve étirée ...
> 
> Vive le streamline Loewyesque !!


J'espère que ton copain du design Peugeot n'est pas en train de te lire en ce moment


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2004)

Rien n'arrivera jamais à la cheville de la Berlinette...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

sorry j'avais pas vu le poids de la photo


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> sorry j'avais pas vu le poids de la photo


la berlinette est belle, mais je reste plus prolétaire avec la R8 !!!! Gordini s'il vous plait


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ton copain du design Peugeot n'est pas en train de te lire en ce moment



C'est un ami, donc je peux lui dire mon point de vue, et je ne m'en prive pas.
Quand je lui montre mes boulots, il en fait autant.


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Totalement pompée du film de Fischli and Weiss, "Der Lauf Der Dinge" de 1987 ... Moi je trouve ça trés limite comme pratique...
> 
> Un aperçu de la vidéo (magnifique) ici



Je connaissais pas... Très sympa aussi 

J'adore ce genre de trucs


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

iMax : la touinego est passé après une Sierra Cosworth, une escort cosworth et une clio williams et une petite subaru... des voitures de tafiole...  

rien ne valait la touinego et sa consommation de 5L/100...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> iMax : la touinego est passé après une Sierra Cosworth, une escort cosworth et une clio williams et une petite subaru... des voitures de tafiole...
> 
> rien ne valait la touinego et sa consommation de 5L/100...



dans la famille, on se demande encore pourquoi mon père est passé au turbo-diesel...


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une clio williams


:affraid: Gniiiiiiiiiiiiiii tu veux ma mort c'est ça hein dis dis ?  :love: 

'+


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Gniiiiiiiiiiiiiii tu veux ma mort c'est ça hein dis dis ?  :love:
> 
> '+



rassure-toi, elle a fini contre un platane et chose étrange le type qui la conduisait en est presque sorti indemne... 

(là je veux ta mort)

sinon, à part ça, j'ai beaucoup aimé la sierra cosworth (mes 4 premières années de conduite avec)


----------



## Blytz (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> iMax : la touinego est passé après une Sierra Cosworth, une escort cosworth et une clio williams et une petite subaru... des voitures de tafiole...
> 
> rien ne valait la touinego et sa consommation de 5L/100...



T as lache toute ces voitures pour une twi.... raahh j arrive meme pas a le dire...  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

Il avait certainement une bonne raison...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> T as lache toute ces voitures pour une twi.... raahh j arrive meme pas a le dire...  :affraid:  :affraid:



si seulement j'avais eu l'argent pour m'en payer une seule... meme la twingo était un emprunt (que j'aimais beaucoup)

bah je me serais pas acheté une voiture. 

mais un beau cornet Courtois, une belle trompette Bach, l'ensemble des pastels à l'huile sennelier et van gogh, tous les disques de chez Candid en vynil neufs et quelques caisses de bon crus bourguignons (genre des chablis grenouille et valmur)  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si seulement j'avais eu l'argent pour m'en payer une seule...



quoique en y réfléchissant, je l'ai surement eu mais j'ai tout bu...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si seulement j'avais eu l'argent pour m'en payer une seule... meme la twingo était un emprunt (que j'aimais beaucoup)
> 
> bah je me serais pas acheté une voiture.
> 
> mais un beau cornet Courtois, une belle trompette Bach, l'ensemble des pastels à l'huile sennelier et van gogh, tous les disques de chez Candid en vynil neufs et quelques caisses de bon crus bourguignons (genre des chablis grenouille et valmur) :love: :love:


Le bourgogne, suffit d'en boire beaucoup pour en revenir.

Avec l'age je me tourne de plus en plus vers les grands Cotes du Rhone (chateauneuf du pape, cote rotie, et autres...)


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> rassure-toi, elle a fini contre un platane et chose étrange le type qui la conduisait en est presque sorti indemne...



Si c'était toi je confirme le presque... 

_Par contre je pense qu'il n'est pas très raisonnable de parler grands vins dans un sujet voiture... ou alors il risque d'y avoir d'autres histoires de platanes..._  

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'arrivera jamais à la cheville de la Berlinette...



Raaaaah yeeees !  :rateau:  :love:  :love: 

'+


----------



## Blytz (10 Juin 2004)

Dans les Francaises je prefere ca


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

Ah, la Berlinette !

Mais il ne faut pas oublier la Matra-Bonnet Djet






Quand j'ai eu mon permis de conduire, mon père m'a offert des cours de pilotage à la Prévention Routière à Montléry (91) ; ceux ci étaient assurés par la Gendarmerie qui était équipée des 2 autos :





Venturi !
J'ai eu un patron qui avait une Atlantique Bi-turbo...



Impressionnant...
J'ai fait de nombreux voyage avec lui et l'ai souvent conduite (hum pilotée  )...
Le seul truc est qu'elle buvait autant que le groupe des AES (si, si, c'est blossipo  )

Dans les années 70, mon père avait un ami qui possédait une Mustang Cobra Shelby




700 cv !!! Il l'avait surnommée Miss Tete-à-queue !
Le réservoir suffisait à peine d'aller de station service en station service  

Ce qui me remet en mémoire 2 autres sympahtiques "hors normes" que j'ai eu le plaisir de conduire, 
la BMW M1




et la BMW 635 CSI


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Dans les Francaises je prefere ca


Ahhhhhh la 400 Gt : une voiture d'homme. Dommage que la firme française ait connu tant de déboires financiers.


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

Oups, la Matra-Bonnet Djet avait disparue !
La revoici :






Autre auto de légende : la Citroën SM





Ce fut une incroyable auto


----------



## iMax (11 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans les années 70, mon père avait un ami qui possédait une *Mustang Cobra Shelby *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coooopaaain !! :love: :love:

Mais tu as du te tromper... Plutot 7 litres de cylindrée et environ 400ch


----------



## iMax (11 Juin 2004)

Autre bagnole exotique:






Le premier qui arrive à me dire ce que c'est gagne une bière  
Le père d'un pote en a une depuis qu'il a le permis et mon pote va en hériter dès qu'il aura le sien 

Faut juste qu'on retrouve un maitre-cylindre de frein


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Coooopaaain !! :love: :love:
> Mais tu as du te tromper... Plutot 7 litres de cylindrée et environ 400ch


Non, non, il y eu une série qui fut équipée d'un compresseur Garett et qui la métamorphosait ! C'est aussi la raison pour laquelle sa consommation tournait autour des 40 l !...
Un article sur un site de passionnés us parle de cette série mais je ne le retrouve pas !


----------



## Philito (11 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Autre bagnole exotique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La nouvelle twingo...??????     :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (12 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle twingo...??????     :mouais:


 
 ça ressemble un peu à une saab!


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

c est une datsun non ???


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Autre bagnole exotique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est une Matra héritière de la mythique 530...
Me souvient plus du nom ! Si la Bagherra...
Fabriquée dans l'usine Matra de la ville de Romorantin-Lanthenay ...
3 places frontales


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

une matra murena


----------



## Philito (12 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> une matra murena



Non, moi je dis qu'il bluffe..... c'est nouvelle twingue......


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

apres mure reflexion je pense que c est une matra bagheera


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> une matra murena


La Matra Murena est la petite s½ur de la Bagherra...

Bagherra





Murena





La Bagherra est née à l'époque ou Matra était partenaire et distribué par Simca, propriété de Chrysler...
Lorsque Peugeot a racheté Chrysler-Europe, ils ont trouvé tout juste mise en production la formidable Murena...

Peugeot n'a pas su ou cru dans la Murena ! Tout comme ils n'ont pas cru dans le concept du monospace que Matra leur a présenté ! Mais çà, c'est une autre histoire


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

pur ceux qui trouvent que la twingo se traine


----------



## squarepusher (12 Juin 2004)

Matra il font toujours des voitures ??
ou ils sont completement coulé apres l'echec de l' avantime?


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui arrive à me dire ce que c'est gagne une bière
> Faut juste qu'on retrouve un maitre-cylindre de frein


Envoie la bière 
Pour le maître-cylindre pas trop difficile, voir un gros concessionnaire Peugeot  Dans ses micro-fiches, il trouvera l'auto !
Ces pièces sont communes avec les Simca et autres Talbot, propriétés de PSA !

L'histoire de la Bagherra et de la Murena... 




			
				squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Matra il font toujours des voitures ??
> ou ils sont completement coulé apres l'echec de l' avantime?


C'est un peu plus compliqué que oui/non...
Le patrimoine industriel a été liquidé mais les activités d'ingénierie, d'essais, d'avant-projets et prototypes sont maintenant la propriété du  groupe Pininfarina SpA...

Matra Automobile Engineering, filiale de Pininfarina SpA...


----------



## purestyle (12 Juin 2004)

des voitures purestylesque :











et en "moderne" :






Le plus difficile c'est d'éviter les contrôles quand on roule sans permis  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

et d'arriver à avoir une TVR homologuée en France...  

ensuite, faut la payer soi-même...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Si c'était toi je confirme le presque...



non, la seule chose que j'ai jamais foutu dans un platane, c'était une 125... non homologuée pour la route...   

un tuc équivalent à ça !! 

ah ouais, j'étais pas sur la route non plus... 

sinon pour la bagheera, j'ai un pote dans mon quartier natal qui en a deux, une jaune comme présentée et une bordeaux superbe mais servant surtout de réservoirs à pièces. 

je confirme : la Murena est une jolie voiture.


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]je confirme : la Murena est une jolie voiture.  [/QUOTE]




Avec ses 3 places frontales, la Murena reprend le concept de la Bagherra. A noter que le dossier du siège central peu se rabattre. Très utile à l'usage.


Un autre des bébés de Matra ; le Rancho...
Respectivement Simca-Crhysler puis Peugeot-Talbot

Toujours actuelle :


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2004)

énorme !!!

"siège central peu se rabattre"

Il peu ???

Il en a de la chance...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

A propos de la future BMW Serie 1, j'ai trouvé un extrait de l'émission TopGear de la BBC. Ils n'aiment pas et ils le disent. 

















Sinon, dans le même magazine j'ai trouvé un article à propos de la Serie 7 actuelle. Chez BMW on commence à admettre que ce fut une erreur de lancer le nouveau style Chris Bangle sur la Serie 7, un secteur  et une clientèle assez conservateurs. En y ajoutant le complexe système iDrive elle a assuré en quelque sorte «l'échec» de cette Serie 7. Son design devrait être prochainement et légèrement remanié.


----------



## sylko (12 Juin 2004)

Beurkkkk! Qui va acheter ça?  

Bon, peut-être que les rétroviseurs sont super solides.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) Bon, peut-être que les rétroviseurs sont super solides.



'tain je vois que les nouvelles vont vites!


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Bravo Golf, voila 






Santé


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Je suis allé hier chez mon oncle. Il m'a dit de regarder ce qui était parqué dans la rue, devant la maison, et y'avait ça:






 :rateau: :rateau:
Il a craqué quand il a vu qu'il y'avait un rabais de 25% dessus 

Du coup, il a pris la 1.8 toutes options pour moins de 20'000 ¤ :rateau:

On a bien sur été faire un tour après avoir collé le L derrière 
Génial ce petit roadster 

Petite photo crade prise avec le t630:


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


Merci et santé 
Question suivante   


Quand à ton oncle...





 c'est plus de son âge, faut qu'il te la laisse


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) Du coup, il a pris la 1.8 toutes options pour moins de 20'000 ¤ :rateau:
> 
> On a bien sur été faire un tour après avoir collé le L derrière
> Génial ce petit roadster
> ...



T'as encore rien vu toi...  Faut qu'on fixe une date...


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus de son âge, faut qu'il te la laisse



C'est ce que je lui ai dit  :rateau:


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je lui ai dit  :rateau:


Ah c'est pour çà que t'as un oeil à moitié fermé


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé hier chez mon oncle. Il m'a dit de regarder ce qui était parqué dans la rue, devant la maison, et y'avait ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Géniale cette MX-5 et indémodable. LA voiture plaisir par excellence.
Toi, tu vas être gentil avec ton oncle.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Géniale cette MX-5 et indémodable. LA voiture plaisir par excellence.
> Toi, tu vas être gentil avec ton oncle.



Ouais indémodable... faudrait quand même rajeunir un peu tout ça...


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Et meeeerde... 

Les Schumis sont premiers (Michaël premier, Ralf deuxième) et les deux Renault sont out pour problème éléctronique...


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A propos de la future BMW Serie 1, j'ai trouvé un extrait de l'émission TopGear de la BBC. Ils n'aiment pas et ils le disent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beurk... 

Franchement laide. L'avant est quelconque, tout comme l'arrière, qui en plus fait mauvaise production japonaise du début des années 90... 

L'intérieur, quant à lui, est certainement plus réussi  :sleep: 

En plus, c'est hors de prix... :hein: 

Pour le prix, je prend une A3, une Mégane RS ou une 307 CC


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

...ou peut-être une MX-5 tiens :love:

Pourquoi pas non plus une Cooper S


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (...) En plus, c'est hors de prix... :hein: (...)



Justement, pas tant que ça pour une BMW. La 1.6 est annoncée à 31000 francs suisses et la 2.0 à 34000. Bon, il faut y ajouter les options...  On est chez BMW.


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Qu'est-ce que je disais ?


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai bien les vieilles bagnoles... ce mois-ci y'avait le Grand Prix de Tours et j'ai pris pas mal de photos !
J'ai littéralement craqué pour l'AC Cobra : un ptit V8 289ci (4.7 litres) carbu qui vous distille un petit parfum d'Amérique... Si j'ai les sous plus tard, je ferais un ptit tour chez les Anglais  
Attendez, le temps que je mette les photos en ligne (y'a aussi une ptite vidéo) !

Sinon, aujourd'hui, je craque pour la Volvo S40 T5... ou une ptite S4 Cabrio.

Oui, j'ai des goûts de luxe  Normal pour un étudiant qui rève en vieille Astra boite auto :mouais:


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Le 289ci est un tout petit moteur dans la Cobra... 

Le moteur pour lequel cette voiture est une légende reste le 427ci Ford 

La légende raconte qu'un passager se trouvant à bord d'une 427 en pleine accélération est incapable d'attraper un billet de $10 fixé à la planche de bord... :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai que la version Shelby déchire !
Malheureusement, y'a pas beaucoup de modèle qui ont survécu


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (13 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas non plus une Cooper S



Cooper S je suis d'accord 

La seule "BMW" réussie en ce moment


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Cooper S je suis d'accord
> 
> La seule "BMW" réussie en ce moment



Non, y'a aussi la Z4 et la M3


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juin 2004)

Notre ami Bangle a fait de super truc... Prenons l'exemple des phares arrières de la Fiat Bravo. Ils épousent les formes de la carroserie et prennent une autre forme quand ils s'allument. Aujourd'hui, tout le monde a repris l'idée.
Et la Z8, elle n'est pas surperbe  ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (13 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, y'a aussi la Z4 et la M3



Z4 pas mon truc, trop épaisses les portières. M3 moyen...


----------



## NicoMac (13 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La version définitive de la Renault Modus.
> Je la trouve très sympa.



J'aime bien aussi la Modus. L'intérieur est lumineux, comme mon A2 et son toit en verre :










Tant qu'à faire, voici mes deux autres jouets :






A+


----------



## Blytz (13 Juin 2004)

Pour la BMW serie 1, sur le modele de base il n y a meme pas la climatisation de serie...  :mouais:


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

...tandis que moi, sur ma Clio de 2001...


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juin 2004)

Voici les photos :

Une petite AC Cobra :




Grand format : 
Je la veux  !


Pour la vidéo, merci d'utiliser cette page (j'ai déjà reçu des mails d'avertissement de la part de Lycos pour utilisation abusive... c'est vrai que j'ai d'autres vidéos) : 
Vidéo de la course 
Je sais, la qualité est pas terrible, mais j'ai un vieux Nikon. De plus, j'étais debout sur une poubelle publique :hein: donc désolé pour le cadrage


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Merde, j'espèrais qu'on entendrait le chant des vieux V8 à carbu...


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juin 2004)

j'ai un vieux Nikon donc pas de son :affraid: 

:hosto: Si vous voulez, vous pouvez vous cotisser pour m'acheter un Canon dernier crib:hosto:


----------



## Blytz (14 Juin 2004)

Y a deja un petit moment j'etais alle voir une course historique au circuit du Castelet. Et pendant une course il y avais justement une AC Cobra 7 litres en bataille avec une autre voiture (me rappelle plus ce que c etait) qui devait avoir une cylindre trois fois moins importante avec la puissance qui va avec, mais beaucoup plus agile. Donc dans la partie sinueuse du circuit elle prenait les devant. Dans le dernier virage avant la ligne droite des stands cette voitture etait devant, puis dans les 10 premiers metres de la ligne droite la Cobra mettait son clignottant et passe dans un tonnerre d echappement  . et c etait ca a chaque tours  Malheureusement la course a du etre arretes pour cause d huile sur la piste.. le moteur de la cobra avait explose  ... 6 litres d huile sur la piste ca devenait dangereux


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Juin 2004)

NicoMac a dit:
			
		

>


Tiens ma Ford préférée (la Focus dans cete version là précisemment) et la petite Ford de loin la plus sympathique. T'es concessionnaire ou bien ? 

En tout cas 3 voitures ça commence à faire ! 

'+


----------



## iMax (14 Juin 2004)

Moi, ma ford préférée, c'est ça






 :love: :love:


----------



## iMax (14 Juin 2004)

Sinon, gros coup de coeur pour la Mustang cru 2005: 






 :rateau:

Ainsi que la Thunderbird actuelle... :rateau: :love:






Miam


----------



## PER180H (14 Juin 2004)

Il y a bientôt 10 ans, je m'intéressait aussi aux voitures. Je m'étais abonné à L'Auto-Journal. Puis j'en avais un peu marrre de lire des comparatif sur la meillleure voiture citadine  diesel, ou le meilleur monospace, avec les détails qui tuent : "le coffre qui mesure 3dm^3 de moins patati patata" ou alors "on aime bien l'allumage automatique des essuie-glace" " on aime pas : l'abscence d'allume-cigare". Ca me faisait aussi rigoler les articles du "spécialiste" design, qui partait dans ses délires à propos des nouveautés et concept car..
Après, j'ai été abonné à Sport-Auto. Ca correspondait mieux à ce que j'attendais : je n'avais pas l'age d'acheter une voiture alors je me fichais du prix des options ou de "la voiture la mieux adaptée pour transporter vos enfants". 
Mais bon.. au final, ca m'a gavé aussi de lire ces portes paroles du lobby automobile : "non à la répression", "les carburants sont trop chers", "la voiture c'est la liberté absolue, même en ville (où elle n'a rien à fouttre selon moi)". Ras le bol aussi de voir ces voitures capables de performances complètement délirantes au vue du bon sens de rouler sur route ouverte.... avec la raison bidon "avoir des chevaux sous le capot, c'est bon pour la sécurité", que j'ai avalée un moment. Le summum étant Sport-Auto qui fait l'apologie de la vitesse libre en faisant des articles sur leur "performance" d'un Paris-Nice en un peu plus de 4h, ou bien les "conseils pour rouler à 300km/h".

Maintenant, fini tout ça. Je suis complètement insensible aux sirènes automobiles (et à leurs lobby). Leurs pubs  me sont complètement indifférentes, je ne rêve pas de m'acheter la dernière Peugeot. J'ai une voiture, une Clio qui a 3 ans et demi et j'espère ne pas avoir à la changer pour longtemps. Ca me coute déjà bien assez cher comme ça. Ou alors je voudrais une voiture sommaire, légère, du moins sans gadget et confort inutiles, avec un moteur non-surpuissant, et de technologie hybride. 
Sinon, je me contenterai d'un Mercedes Cito, en version 5 places.

Bref, j'aimerai bien que la voiture n'aie pas la place qu'elle connait dans les esprit. Ca devrait être un objet certes utile parois, mais pas un rêve, un attribut de virilité ou de richesse. Le monde s'en porterait mieux.

Attention!!  vous êtes tous drogués, manipulés !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Salut les vroumeux !!!!!!!

Tiens ! en passant ! quelqu'un connaîtrait il quelqu'un qui connaîtrait un possesseur de Jeep Wrangler 2.4 pour avoir ses impressions sur l'engin ?????

ps : ouais tomtom ... je sais !!!!!  :love:


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

Quel chemin parcouru


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bientôt 10 ans, je m'intéressait aussi aux voitures. Je m'étais abonné à L'Auto-Journal. Puis j'en avais un peu marrre de lire des comparatif sur la meillleure voiture citadine diesel, ou le meilleur monospace, avec les détails qui tuent : "le coffre qui mesure 3dm^3 de moins patati patata" ou alors "on aime bien l'allumage automatique des essuie-glace" " on aime pas : l'abscence d'allume-cigare". Ca me faisait aussi rigoler les articles du "spécialiste" design, qui partait dans ses délires à propos des nouveautés et concept car..
> Après, j'ai été abonné à Sport-Auto. Ca correspondait mieux à ce que j'attendais : je n'avais pas l'age d'acheter une voiture alors je me fichais du prix des options ou de "la voiture la mieux adaptée pour transporter vos enfants".
> Mais bon.. au final, ca m'a gavé aussi de lire ces portes paroles du lobby automobile : "non à la répression", "les carburants sont trop chers", "la voiture c'est la liberté absolue, même en ville (où elle n'a rien à fouttre selon moi)". Ras le bol aussi de voir ces voitures capables de performances complètement délirantes au vue du bon sens de rouler sur route ouverte.... avec la raison bidon "avoir des chevaux sous le capot, c'est bon pour la sécurité", que j'ai avalée un moment. Le summum étant Sport-Auto qui fait l'apologie de la vitesse libre en faisant des articles sur leur "performance" d'un Paris-Nice en un peu plus de 4h, ou bien les "conseils pour rouler à 300km/h".
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que la presse auto, c'est un peu du n'importe quoi ! Ils chipotent pour un rien, veulent une qualité de conduite dans une Clio identique à celle d'une Mercedes   ! Dès fois, je me demande s'ils ne fument pas un peu trop... 
Quand à la vitesse, c'est vraiment inconscient de donner des conseils... je savais même pas que des magazines le faisait  !
Moi je préfère ma vieille Astra 1.6i boite auto de 1992, au moins, ça permet de garder ses points et de sauver des vies


----------



## turnover (14 Juin 2004)

Dur dilemme de s'engager sur la sécurité routière mais les magazines veulent vendre un point c'est tout.
Ma voiture préférée juste pour son magnifique moteur 1969 V8 - 7.4L facilement montable à 600cv au banc


----------



## turnover (14 Juin 2004)

Sans parler de ça


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

La Corvette a le même inconvénient que la Shelby, avec une semelle de plomb, l'arrière a tendance à passer devant  

Quand à la mythique GT40 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler de ça



Celle-ci elle me plaît de Ford...


----------



## PER180H (14 Juin 2004)

Moi, je préfère ça : 




2 moteurs de 275kW (2x368 ch)
couple constant grâce au moteur électrique
vitesse maxi bridée à 70km/h
0 à 40km/h en 12s
0 à vitesse maxi en 29s
accélération résiduelle à 70km/h : 0.27m/s^2
et ce, malgré une masse en ordre de marche de 44t


----------



## turnover (14 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La Corvette a le même inconvénient que la Shelby, avec une semelle de plomb, l'arrière a tendance à passer devant


C'était un des plaisirs de mon père ça  Ah les week end sur un circuit    
J'en suis nostalgique


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je préfère ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore ! Rien ne vaut le tram en ville (ou nos bons vieux pieds, c'est moins cher  )


----------



## PER180H (14 Juin 2004)

En ville, sinon, y'a ça qui est pas mal non plus!!




hélas, on n'en a plus à Grenoble, alors voici ceux de Lyon.
Ou alors un ancien Grenoblois (voir ausssi mon avatar pour la version articulée)





Il existe aussi des véhicules à moteur hybride (un peu comme la Prius, sauf qu'il n'y a pas de batteries autres que celles du moteur thermique). C'est le Cito. L'arrière fait un peu placard à balai, mais bon...






Mais moi, je suis heureux, car, avec des amis, on possède les véhicules qu'on aime bien!
Par exemple, on a un trolleybus Vetra VBF, de 1957, ici restauré.








ou encore un Berliet ER100 de 1977 (photographié ici en 1999, lors de ses derniers tours de roue en service commercial)




Egalement un Chausson APH 2/522 de 1960, également restauré, ici.





Ainsi que plusieurs autres véhicules (pas tous restaurés, certains sont en état) dont par exemple ce Renault PR180R de 1984, récemment acquis (ici, on le voit allors qu'il était allé par erreur chez le ferrailleur!)





On ne rêve donc pas que par photographies interposées! 

(désolé de pourrir votre sujet!  
pour plus de détails : www.standard216.com )


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> ...Bref, j'aimerai bien que la voiture n'aie pas la place qu'elle connait dans les esprit. Ca devrait être un objet certes utile parois, mais pas un rêve, un attribut de virilité ou de richesse. Le monde s'en porterait mieux.
> 
> Attention!!  vous êtes tous drogués, manipulés !!!



J'ai a peu près le même parcours que toi mais je ne suis pas encore complètement sevré. 
J'achète encore souvent le moniteur de l'automobile et l'autojournal par contre, je rêve de moins en moins de posséder tel ou tel voiture.  
Les deux seules autos actuelles pour lesquelles je serais prêt à faire un effort financier plus important sont la Prius et la Nissan Z bien que pour cette dernière, je pense de plus en plus "à quoi bon?" 
J'ai des rechutes régulières comme avec le proto Renault Wind et Fluance je ne peux pas m'empêcher de me dire: "si ils la font, il me la faut." 
Mais de plus en plus, je crois que je préfère mettre de l'argent dans des macs et voyages.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> (désolé de pourrir votre sujet!
> pour plus de détails : www.standard216.com )



Tu ne pourris rien du tout.


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

dans le genre j'aime bien le design de celui là :


----------



## alan.a (14 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je préfère ça :



Waou, on a le même à Rouen !! Sauf qu'ici, Normandie oblige, l'herbe est plus verte 

Sinon en ville, je préfère encore ça : 
http://o.a.t.free.fr/photos/sandalette.jpg

Frais de parking nul, super adhérence dans les courbes, accélération de 0 à 6 km en 0.6 seconde, et consommation d'un demi au 10 km ... Seul pb ... made in Vietnam sans avoir la certitude que ce soit dans des conditions décentes...


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sinon en ville, je préfère encore ça :
> http://o.a.t.free.fr/photos/sandalette.jpg
> 
> Frais de parking nul, super adhérence dans les courbes, accélération de 0 à 6 km en 0.6 seconde, et consommation d'un demi au 10 km ... Seul pb ... made in Vietnam sans avoir la certitude que ce soit dans des conditions décentes...



le probléme de ce genre de cabriolet c'est quand il pleut.


----------



## PER180H (14 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Waou, on a le même à Rouen !! Sauf qu'ici, Normandie oblige, l'herbe est plus verte


Yeap.. exactement le même (Paris aussi a le même sur T1), sauf que vous à Rouen, vous avez préféré appeler ça un métro. Tout ça parce qu'il y quelques centaines de mètres souterrains. Un peu comme Nancy et Caen (puis plus tard Clermont Ferrand, et sans doute d'autres) on appelé leur "truc" un "tramway sur pneu", tout ça parce qu'il y a un pauvre rail (inutile au demeurant)



> Sinon en ville, je préfère encore ça :
> http://o.a.t.free.fr/photos/sandalette.jpg
> 
> Frais de parking nul, super adhérence dans les courbes, accélération de 0 à 6 km en 0.6 seconde, et consommation d'un demi au 10 km ... Seul pb ... made in Vietnam sans avoir la certitude que ce soit dans des conditions décentes...


Parfaitement! Et puis c'est très multimodal : avec, on peut également emprunter le tram (ou le bus). Alors que c'est moins confortable pour conduire (quoique).
La sandalette, ou tout autre chaussure de marche, est d'ailleurs très utilisée par les usagers des transports en commun, qui n'hésitent pas à marcher pour se rendre à la station la plus proche. A l'inverse des automobilistes pour qui le seul soucis une fois arrivé est de trouver la place de parking la plus proche possible de là où il vont, quitte à se garer n'importe où et n'importe comment, et donc faire usage le moins possible de leur sandalette (ou équivalent).



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> dans le genre j'aime bien le design de celui là


Oui, pour beaucoup c'est le plus joli tram de France. Pas pour moi, mais il est pas mal, c'est vrai. Par contre les prochains qui seront livrés, s'ils lui ressembleront esthétiquement, auront pas mal de différences car seront construit par Alstom au lieu de Bombardier. Il est joli mais cause quelques soucis de maintenance.



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai a peu près le même parcours que toi mais je ne suis pas encore complètement sevré.


J'avais des prédispositions. En fait il y avait incompatibilité entre l'intérêt pour l'automobile et mes autres passions. Il suffisait de s'en rendre compte. Mais autrement, c'est très difficile de s'en sortir, vu la propagande et le conditionnement de tout le monde autour!


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2004)

Un bel exemple de cohabitation ce thread, je dis bravo


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

sinon j'aime beaucoup celui là et ses gerbes d'etincelles à la gare du midi :


----------



## PER180H (14 Juin 2004)

Ah! le Tram 2000 de Bruxelles!

Mes préférés, moi, ce sont les tramways Tatra qu'on trouve dans l'Est de l'Europe (y'en a même à PyonYang)
J4ai envie de retourner en Slovaquie, à Kosice, là où je les ai pris, pour monter à nouveau dedans!


----------



## alan.a (14 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le probléme de ce genre de cabriolet c'est quand il pleut.



Pas du tout, une bonne paire de chaussette en laine et hop, en route pour tout l'hiver 

Il n'y a qu'en moto que je me couvre plus le pied.


----------



## PER180H (14 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, une bonne paire de chaussette en laine et hop, en route pour tout l'hiver


Arrf!! Ca me rappelle le CNRS!! Y'a un labo, à côté du mien ou c'est les spécialistes pour ça : l'été, on met les sandales. OK. Puis quand viens l'automne, ben on rajoute les chaussettes! Difficile, après de démentir l'image de farflu que se collet les chercheurs!


----------



## woulf (14 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut les vroumeux !!!!!!!
> 
> Tiens ! en passant ! quelqu'un connaîtrait il quelqu'un qui connaîtrait un possesseur de Jeep Wrangler 2.4 pour avoir ses impressions sur l'engin ?????
> 
> ps : ouais tomtom ... je sais !!!!!  :love:



Plus courte que ton rav4 5 portes
Plus polluante que ton Rav4
Plus tape cul
Plus petit coffre que le rav4 3 portes (si c'est possible)

Et pi je parie que le 2,4 doit être anémique  En dehors du 4.0L "High output" (j'adore cette expression, il manque plus que "terminator" dedans  point de salut.

Allez garde ton os, va, tu vois je te rends service


----------



## iMax (14 Juin 2004)

...mais le wrangler est un vrai 4x4, lui 

Avec ça, tu passes partout :rateau:


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> ...Mes préférés, moi, ce sont les tramways Tatra qu'on trouve dans l'Est de l'Europe (y'en a même à PyonYang)...



Un des Tram qui a la palme du charme désuet est celui de Lisbonne


----------



## Silvia (14 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un des Tram qui a la palme du charme désuet est celui de Lisbonne



   

(je ne peux plus te donner de point.    )


----------



## woulf (14 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...mais le wrangler est un vrai 4x4, lui
> 
> Avec ça, tu passes partout :rateau:



Mouais, autant je suis bien d'accord pour dire que nos Rav4 sont des tout chemins, autant la Wrangler, je ne la qualifierai pas de  4*4 qui passe partout 
Les vrais passe partout restant pour moi un bon vieux land cruiser (pas les derniers modèles) ou un land rover. Sans oublier le suzuki samurai (ou santana  ) ceux là j'en ai vu grimper aux arbres, et sans meme prendre la peine de changer la monte de pneus, tellement c'est léger.


----------



## NicoMac (14 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Mes préférés, moi, ce sont les tramways Tatra qu'on trouve dans l'Est de l'Europe (y'en a même à PyonYang). J'ai envie de retourner en Slovaquie, à Kosice, là où je les ai pris, pour monter à nouveau dedans!



En parlant d'Europe de l'Est, une très belle ballade est la visite de Prague en tramway. On y passe par de magnifiques petites ruelles.


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juin 2004)

Si vous voulez du gros moteur, y'a ça :






Une bonne vieille dieseloélectrique !
Puissance max : 1470 kW (2000 CV), [size=-2]1765 kW (2400 CV) sur certains engins[/size] 
16 cylindres, pour une cylindrée totale de 90,4 litres  , le tout à 1500tpm maximum.
Le réservoir fait quand même 3400 litres.

Donc d'abord, c'est moins poétique


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Juin 2004)

90,4L


----------



## iMax (14 Juin 2004)

Voila un beau diesel pour notre ami décoris...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Plus courte que ton rav4 5 portes
> Plus polluante que ton Rav4
> Plus tape cul
> Plus petit coffre que le rav4 3 portes (si c'est possible)
> ...


Arfff ! Salut woulf .....
Dans ton post, j'entend la voie de la sagesse.... tout ce que tu dis est vrai !
Mais mon problème est, comment te dire ... un peu plus psychologique... 
Dans quelques mois, il est vraisemblable que, comme beaucoup d'autres de mon âge d'ailleurs, je vais me faire "lourder" de ma boîte avec comme conséquence l'obligation de rendre ma bagnole actuelle et d'en racheter une autre à mon nom...
Tous les amis à qui c'est arrivé ont suivi la voie de la sagesse et ont acheté ce que j'appellerais des "bagnoles de retraités" (petites, sages, économiques et fiables avec si possible une garantie de 3 ou 5 ans !)... faut les voir faire leurs courses en short et en marcel, charger leurs bacs de Jup dans leurs petits coffres, aller conduire bobonne chez le coiffeur et passer leurs week-end dans leurs petits chalets à la campagne ou ils passent leur temps à ... entretenir leur bagnole !
Loin de moi l'idée de dénigrer leur choix que je trouve par ailleurs très honorable...
Moi, je n'ai pas envie de me reposer, mais j'ai envie de m'amuser, de voyager, de faire la fête et d'en profiter un max avant de dégager sec pour toujours...
Alors, quel mal y a t'il à rêver devant une Mini Cooper S, une Jeep Wrangler, un Defender plutôt que devant une bagnole toute propre, toute sage et toute économique - en fait, j'ai l'impression qu'avec une bagnole de "vieux" d'un seul coup je serai "vieux" ... 
Et attention ... pas question de vouloir "jouer au jeune" ! ... je suis encore jeune ... d'esprit du moins (pour le corps c'est limite, mais ça passe encore... )
J'ai abandonné l'idée d'être raisonnable ... je n'ai plus le temps d'être raisonnable !
Alors, au risque de choquer certains qui diront : "ouais, ça pollue plus, ça consomme plus etc... etc..." ... je clame bien haut et bien fort : "rinafoutt !!!!"


----------



## PER180H (15 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez du gros moteur, y'a ça :
> 
> Une bonne vieille dieseloélectrique !
> Puissance max : 1470 kW (2000 CV), [size=-2]1765 kW (2400 CV) sur certains engins[/size]
> ...


C'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux. Ce n'est qu'une BB67000. Il y a plus puissant, chez nous : la BB72000




qui développe 2250kW à la jante. Le moteur diesel fait 2650kW pour 16 cylindres et 149.5l de cylindrée.

Mentionnons tout de meme que cette photo, ainsi que celle donnée par kitetrip, proviennent du site de Florent Brisou . Voici les fiches techniques :  
CC72000 et  BB67000 



			
				yoko_tsuno a dit:
			
		

> 90,4L


Eh oui! Ceux qui veulent jouer à "qui à la plus grosse", avec leurs bagnoles d'égoïstes, ils peuvent aller se rhabiller!!


----------



## woulf (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais mon problème est, comment te dire ... un peu plus psychologique...
> Dans quelques mois, il est vraisemblable que, comme beaucoup d'autres de mon âge d'ailleurs, je vais me faire "lourder" de ma boîte avec comme conséquence l'obligation de rendre ma bagnole actuelle et d'en racheter une autre à mon nom...
> Tous les amis à qui c'est arrivé ont suivi la voie de la sagesse et ont acheté ce que j'appellerais des "bagnoles de retraités" (petites, sages, économiques et fiables avec si possible une garantie de 3 ou 5 ans !)... faut les voir faire leurs courses en short et en marcel, charger leurs bacs de Jup dans leurs petits coffres, aller conduire bobonne chez le coiffeur et passer leurs week-end dans leurs petits chalets à la campagne ou ils passent leur temps à ... entretenir leur bagnole !
> Loin de moi l'idée de dénigrer leur choix que je trouve par ailleurs très honorable...
> Moi, je n'ai pas envie de me reposer, mais j'ai envie de m'amuser, de voyager, de faire la fête et d'en profiter un max avant de dégager sec pour toujours...



Achète ta wrangler.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Achète ta wrangler.


   
... c'est exactement ce que je me dis !!!!!


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux. Ce n'est qu'une BB67000.


Et une page rétro avec cette Pacific 231 du PLM (Paris-Lyon-Marseille)









Horaires et conditions de visite
téléphonez au +33 (0)3 89 42 25 67
ou au +33 (0)3 89 42 83 33 (administration)
ou envoyez-nous un fax n° +33 (0)3 89 42 41 82
Adresse
2, rue Alfred de Glehn 
F-68200 Mulhouse - France ​


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Achète ta wrangler.



Non, non, achète la Cooper S, elle t'ira beaucoup mieux et tu resteras copain avec Tomtom, les filles se coucherons sur la route pour que tu les écrases,...   

Vraiment, la Cooper S est 100 x plus classe qu'une Wrangler.


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

Dans la même veine, vous avez aussi 
















Horaires et conditions de visite
Contactez le site ou téléphonez au +33 (0)3 89 33 23 33
ou envoyez-nous un fax n° +33 (0)3 89 32 08 09
Musée national de l'automobile
"Collection Schlumpf"
Adresse
Musée National de l?automobile - Collection Schlumpf
192, avenue de Colmar BP 1096 68 051 MULHOUSE Cedex.
​


----------



## woulf (15 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, achète la Cooper S, elle t'ira beaucoup mieux et tu resteras copain avec Tomtom, les filles se coucherons sur la route pour que tu les écrases,...
> 
> Vraiment, la Cooper S est 100 x plus classe qu'une Wrangler.



Ne l'écoute pas TheBig  

Ta coolitude commande impérieusement un véhicule majestueux, haut sur pattes, duquel tu pourras mater à loisir les donzelles à gros nichons qui ne manqueront pas de te faire des oeillades envoûtantes à chacun de tes passages, quand elles te verront, c'est la Californie qu'elles verront, ta tignasse au vent 
Tu créeras l'envie chez tous leurs ronny de mecs, qui remonteront dépités dans leurs Seat Ibiza à aileron à la con...
Bref, tu seras plus beau, plus grand, en un mot, plus wizzzzzzzzzzzz 

Alors qu'en Cooper S, tu aurais l'air d'un vieux beau qui veut passer pour plus jeune et plus nerveux qu'il n'est en réalité, tu croiserais les Rav4 et pourrait admirer leurs splendides bas de caisse...

En plus, la Wrangler, c'est écologique, tu es au contact avec la nature, sous ton bikini top, et humer le bon air des contrées que tu ne manqueras pas de visiter, alors qu'en cooper S, tu seras vitres levées, sous la clim', tu seras tellement occupé à faire des jolies trajectoires, que tu n'auras même pas le temps de mater la minette... Franchement, tu ne veux pas ça, non, non.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2004)

Bon, j'ai lancé un sondage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> En plus, la Wrangler, c'est écologique, tu es au contact avec la nature, sous ton bikini top, et humer le bon air des contrées que tu ne manqueras pas de visiter, alors qu'en cooper S, tu seras vitres levées, sous la clim', tu seras tellement occupé à faire des jolies trajectoires, que tu n'auras même pas le temps de mater la minette... Franchement, tu ne veux pas ça, non, non.


Arrrrffffffffff !!!! woulf !!!  ... t'es vendeur chez Jeep ?????????  
... attend 5 minutes ! juste le temps de me faire virer et je suis avec mon chèque chez le concessionnaire le plus proche !!!! 

De plus, il y a une quinzaine de jours, j'ai fait un essai de la Cooper S avec ma femme !
A un moment, elle me dit : "Hé Big ! c'est quoi ce mur qu'on longe depuis 3 ou 4 kms ???" - et moi de lui répondre : "C'est pas un mur ! c'est la bordure du trottoir !!!!"   

Arrff !!!:rateau:


----------



## PER180H (15 Juin 2004)

tu aurais pu rajouter d'autres choix, comme "un tram" par exemple.
Je vote où, moi?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai lancé un sondage.


Arfff !!!!!


----------



## woulf (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfff !!!!!




A voté !

Au fait, Monsieur ThBig, votre bikini top, je vous le mets bleu marine ? Ca ira bien avec la carrosserie gris métal, non ?

Et nous avons le grand plaisir de vous offrir le pack chrome, pare chocs, grille de calandre et surtout arceau de sécurité, non ne nous remerciez pas, ça nous fait plaisir, vous serez un digne ambassadeur de la marque


----------



## alan.a (15 Juin 2004)

Tu te trompes TheBig.

A lieu de dépenser tes sous dans une auto, file faire le tour du monde pdt 10 ans en vélo ... (c'est bon pour la debaine )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> A voté !
> Au fait, Monsieur ThBig, votre bikini top, je vous le mets bleu marine ? Ca ira bien avec la carrosserie gris métal, non ?
> Et nous avons le grand plaisir de vous offrir le pack chrome, pare chocs, grille de calandre et surtout arceau de sécurité, non ne nous remerciez pas, ça nous fait plaisir, vous serez un digne ambassadeur de la marque


Euh ! si j'osais abuser : un petit pare-buffles au cas où je croise tomtom et une rampe d'halogènes au-dessus du bikini-top ... ce serait aussi top !!!!!


----------



## woulf (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! si j'osais abuser : un petit pare-buffles au cas où je croise tomtom et une rampe d'halogènes au-dessus du bikini-top ... ce serait aussi top !!!!!



Mais non, mais non, vous n'abusez pas, le pare buffle, on vous le fait en métal brossé, c'est plus facile à nettoyer, hein.

Quant à la rampe d'halogènes, on vous la met volontiers, avec, à la place des caches arborant de magnifiques smileys, les lettres suivantes "T H E B I G"

Nous pouvons également rajouter l'aigle sur le capot, mais on se dit que ça ferait un peu trop "l"homme qui tombe à pic" alors on préfère s'abstenir, il ne faudrait pas une faute de goût au milieu de cet océan de délicatesse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non, vous n'abusez pas, le pare buffle, on vous le fait en métal brossé, c'est plus facile à nettoyer, hein.
> Quant à la rampe d'halogènes, on vous la met volontiers, avec, à la place des caches arborant de magnifiques smileys, les lettres suivantes "T H E B I G"
> Nous pouvons également rajouter l'aigle sur le capot, mais on se dit que ça ferait un peu trop "l"homme qui tombe à pic" alors on préfère s'abstenir, il ne faudrait pas une faute de goût au milieu de cet océan de délicatesse


    ... j'ai mouillé mon froc !!!!!! ...


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

C'est pas un tradada réservé au x mecs ici ??    

Bon ben valà,  à défaut de m'offrir la voiture de mes rêves...  ma Petite Polo n'est plus, pliée par un abruti au statiionnement, j'ai opté pour un modèle pour Nana  

ma nouvelle vouature


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ma nouvelle vouature


...  ... très jolie voiture !!! équilibrée, sympa et tout et tout !!!
C'est la C2 ou la C3 ??? je ne distingue pas trop sur la photo ...
Si c'est la C2, ma voisine en a une depuis quelques semaines et elle en est vachement contente !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...  ... très jolie voiture !!! équilibrée, sympa et tout et tout !!!
> C'est la C2 ou la C3 ??? je ne distingue pas trop sur la photo ...
> Si c'est la C2, ma voisine en a une depuis quelques semaines et elle en est vachement contente !!!!!!



la C3  avec plein de portes pour faire rentrer la marmaille   

allez je file faire un tour avec


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De plus, il y a une quinzaine de jours, j'ai fait un essai de la Cooper S avec ma femme !
> A un moment, elle me dit : "Hé Big ! c'est quoi ce mur qu'on longe depuis 3 ou 4 kms ???" - et moi de lui répondre : "C'est pas un mur ! c'est la bordure du trottoir !!!!"
> 
> Arrff !!!:rateau:


----------



## Ash (15 Juin 2004)

Ah, mais on ne parle que de voitures ici? 

Impossible de répondre au sondage puisqu'il fallait choisir entre une voiture... et une voiture car la voiture de mes rêves est... une moto (désolée). Une petite Suzuki SVN, c'est tout. Pour traverser la vallée de chevreuse, le morvan, les landes, pour aller à la mer...

Voili voilou!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Pour être sérieux, la Cooper S est une voiture formidable avec ses 163 CV et son double-pot qui pétarade grave lorsqu'on rétrograde ... elle se conduit comme un kart et a une gueule terrible surtout avec la prise d'air sur le capot !!!

J'ai déjà eu une Cooper en 1978 et, à part les pannes électriques, c'est une des voitures avec laquelle je me suis le plus amusé... mais, elle avait le côté "spartiate" qu'on est loin (et tant mieux) de retrouver dans la Cooper S actuelle qui, à mon humble avis possède une finition exemplaire (bon d'accord ... pour le prix vous me direz que c'est normal !!!)

Et je n'ai pas encore vu le cabriolet en réalité ... doit être dément celui-là !!! 

Mais le seul problème, c'est qu'elle est vachement "basse" et que, quand on vieillit un chouia, c'est un peu galère de s'extirper des sièges baquets ... autant que s'y installer d'ailleurs !

Par contre, OK pour la position de conduite qui est confortable !!!

2ième "hic" ... mes enfants conduisent aussi ma bagnole ... et, pour être honnête, j'aurais un peu peur de les laisser partir avec ce "petit monstre" qui ne demande qu'à être poussé dans ses derniers retranchements (surtout en ce qui concerne mon fils de 18 ans !!!! et malgré toute la confiance que je lui accorde !).

Tandis qu'avec une Jeep un tantinet poussive, j'ai l'impression (peut-être fausse !!!) que ça ne pousse pas à prendre des risques, d'autant plus qu'elle n'est pas "taillée" pour la performance mais pour le fun !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Ash a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais on ne parle que de voitures ici?
> Impossible de répondre au sondage puisqu'il fallait choisir entre une voiture... et une voiture car la voiture de mes rêves est... une moto (désolée). Une petite Suzuki SVN, c'est tout. Pour traverser la vallée de chevreuse, le morvan, les landes, pour aller à la mer...
> Voili voilou!


Salut Ash ! ... et bienvenue sur le forum !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

Une suggestion TheBig: prends une Cooper S (même S Works  et une Wrangler...


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! si j'osais abuser : un petit pare-buffles ...


L'usage des pare-buffles va être progressivement interdit dans l'UE 




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une suggestion TheBig: prends une Cooper S (même S Works  et une Wrangler...


Le représentant des banques suisses te monte un dossier de prêt sur 20 ans à 0,05 %   



Et une C3 Pluriel pour Thebig...


----------



## alan.a (15 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> L'usage des pare-buffles va être progressivement interdit dans l'UE



J'adore les pare-buffles, surtout depuis qu'un abruti en 4x4 (en ville, mais je n'ai jamais vu de 4x4 ailleurs qu'en ville...) m'a pulvérisé la hanche à l'âge de 15 ans, pdt que j'avais l'inconscience d'être piéton.

M'enfin, grâce à lui j'ai pu sécher les cours 6 mois pour la rééducation...   :mouais: 

Donc moi je propose : pare buffle + treuil pour bien viser les genoux en plus de la hanche ...


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> L'usage des pare-buffles va être progressivement interdit dans l'UE



Faut dire que c'est plutot rare en ville ces petits animaux.  
C'etait l'interdiction ou la reintroduction, mais ça faisait raler les chasseurs d'Ours.


----------



## iMax (15 Juin 2004)

Mini Cooper S :love: :love:

Le wrangler est aussi sympa, mais en belgique... 
C'est pas le bord du pacifique là bas  

Pis en plus, ça doit couter une petite fortune à l'usage ce joujou...


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les pare-buffles, surtout depuis qu'un abruti en 4x4 (en ville, mais je n'ai jamais vu de 4x4 ailleurs qu'en ville...) m'a pulvérisé la hanche à l'âge de 15 ans, pdt que j'avais l'inconscience d'être piéton.


 Tu m'étonnes que ça va être interdit ! Un pare buffle n'a rien à faire sur un 4*4 européen  ...

Et puis, pour le franchissement, rien ne vaut ça :





Bon d'accord, ça fait pas vroum vroum  

Sinon, j'aime rien ça :




Une ptit RX-8 avec un ptit rotatif de 240ch à 9200tpm... miam !


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ash ! ... et bienvenue sur le forum !!!!!


Bonjour ...


----------



## Bolchevik (15 Juin 2004)

TheBig je le verrais plutot dans une Lada...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> TheBig je le verrais plutot dans une Lada...


Arffffff !!!!  
Dans mon jeune temps, j'ai eu une Niva d'occase (l'occase de chez occase !!!) pendant 3 ou 4 mois ... je l'ai pliée contre un arbre en dévalant un chemin forestier !!!   
ps : ça me fait rire parce qu'au prix ou je l'avais payée, j'ai pas perdu grand chose !!!:rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (16 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffff !!!!
> Dans mon jeune temps, j'ai eu une Niva d'occase (l'occase de chez occase !!!) pendant 3 ou 4 mois ... je l'ai pliée contre un arbre en dévalant un chemin forestier !!!
> ps : ça me fait rire parce qu'au prix ou je l'avais payée, j'ai pas perdu grand chose !!!:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

>


...et chaque matin, comme je ne savais pas si elle allait démarrer ou non, je lui posais la même question : "Alors, ma vieille, on Niva ou on Niva pas ????":rateau: :rateau: 

...folklorique !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Oula !!! Fameux celui-là !!


----------



## kitetrip (16 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et chaque matin, comme je ne savais pas si elle allait démarrer ou non, je lui posais la même question : "Alors, ma vieille, on Niva ou on Niva pas ????":rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ...folklorique !


 J'en peux plus :rateau: ! Je me pisse dessus


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et chaque matin, comme je ne savais pas si elle allait démarrer ou non, je lui posais la même question : "Alors, ma vieille, on Niva ou on Niva pas ????":rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ...folklorique !


J'en possédais également une, pour vadrouiller sur les chemins caillouteux, de mes montagnes. 

Je l'ai revendu plus chère que je l'avais acheté, une année après.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

en tout cas le site des 'vraies' voitures du peuple est top-design !!!
le voici

il y a un côté nostalgique chez cette marque de l'Est.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

a voir aussi les consommations !!!!!!


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

c'est pas une voiture, c'est un poeme :

Equipements de serie :
Antidémarrage électronique à transpondeur crypté 
Direction :
Type vis globique et galet
Colonne de sécurité à double cardan
Démultiplication : 16,4
Suspension :
Avant : composée d'une double triangulation assistée d'une barre stabilisatrice, ressorts hélicoïdaux, amortisseurs télescopiques à double effet
Arrière : essieu rigide à 2 barres de poussée et 2 barres de réaction, barre transversale de réaction -ressorts hélicoïdaux et amortisseurs télescopiques à double effet


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une voiture, c'est un poeme :
> 
> Equipements de serie :
> Antidémarrage électronique à transpondeur crypté
> ...


et à l'intérieur une symphonie !!! quel bruit !!!


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et à l'intérieur une symphonie !!! quel bruit !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et à l'intérieur une symphonie !!! quel bruit !!!


Arf !  ... sans oublier les sièges en pur skaï (salut Judy !!!) qui te donnait l'impression de péter à chaque fois que tu bougeais ...  
Et en été, quand il faisait 40° ... ... t'avais l'impression d'être une grosse saucisse qui tombait sur un barbec !!!


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

bande de folles


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ... sans oublier les sièges en pur skaï (salut Judy !!!) qui te donnait l'impression de péter à chaque fois que tu bougeais ...


putain c'est vrai, j'avais oublié !!     et puis la trace à l'arrière du froc' quand tu faisais 1 heure de route !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> putain c'est vrai, j'avais oublié !!     et puis la trace à l'arrière du froc' quand tu faisais 1 heure de route !


Ouais ! tu rentrais quelque part et tout de suite, y'avait quelques gars pour te dire : "Et mec ! tu roules en Lada ???" ce à quoi je répondais : "faite gaffe les gars ... my only limit is the skaï !!!"


----------



## woulf (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! tu rentrais quelque part et tout de suite, y'avait quelques gars pour te dire : "Et mec ! tu roules en Lada ???" ce à quoi je répondais : "faite gaffe les gars ... my only limit is the skaï !!!"



Laisse moi deviner, tu te faisais appeler Lucien et tu fredonnais un vieil air suranné des beatles  ?
Ben oui, l'autoradio sur la lada, c'est le pilote qui l'assure 

Enfin bon, blague à part, c'est une bonne franchisseuse la lada (pour la tienne TheB, quand elle démarre)


----------



## titinium (17 Juin 2004)

Salut,

Je viens de trouver une petite video avec quelques jolis voitures qui prennent un virage, regardez et dites moi ce que vous en pensez :


http://n.dacremont.free.fr/video.mpeg
j'aimerai bien en conduire une 

en attendant, voila la voiture de mon père, un Cox :











sur les photos elle était en reparation(changement boite de vitesse), et je peux vous dire que c'est un vrai petit bijou, au moins avec ca il n'y a pas de pb d'électronique et c un vrai plaisir à conduire


----------



## PER180H (17 Juin 2004)

Bon.. Parlons vroum vroum!

Voici le nouveau modèle d'Heuliez Bus, dévoilé en avant première hier au salon Européen de la Mobilité, à PAris (porte de Versailles) : le GX327








avec une originalité dans les faces latérales : 









On pouvait aussi y voir le Trollino 15 de Solaris. Un trolleybus 15m (disponible en 12 et 18m), qu'on espère u njour voir rouler à Grenoble.









Solaris, constructeur polonais, qui a su  s'adapter aux exigences du réseau de Douai (59) en proposant une version de leur autobus 12m Urbino 12, avec chiottes intégré (pour le conducteur) : 













On pouvait aussi y voir le bus bi-articulé VanHool AGG300, que Genève commence à voir circuler (ils ont aussi un trolleybus bi-articulé, à Genève!)





A l'opposé, voici le Microbus de Gruau, qui dispose d'une version diesel et d'une version hybride


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. Parlons vroum vroum!
> 
> Voici le nouveau modèle d'Heuliez Bus, dévoilé en avant première hier au salon Européen de la Mobilité, à PAris (porte de Versailles) : le GX327


 c'est beau mais ça roule à quoi ce genre de monstre? au nucléaire ??  En tout cas le plateau d'accès pour les handicapés est une excellente idée.


----------



## woulf (17 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai qu'ils sont pas mal ces bus, mais bon, je ne donne pas longtemps au chiotte pour être impraticable...  vive le sens civique de nos CONcitoyens...

Bref, ils seraient super sans les gens ces bus


----------



## PER180H (17 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau mais ça roule à quoi ce genre de monstre? au nucléaire ??  En tout cas le plateau d'accès pour les handicapés est une excellente idée.


Ca roule au bon vieux diesel + filtre à particules. Enfin... nul doute que Heuliez proposera une version GNV de ce bus... bien que le GNV soit une vaste connerie.
Pour rouler au nucléaire, il existe des trolleybus (comme le Trollino 15, que j'ai montré). C'est encore ce qui se fait de mieux pour l'effet de Serre! 

La palette rabatable pour les PMR est loin d'être une nouveauté! Ca doit faire 10 ans que ca existe. A Grenoble les premiers bus qui en ont été équipés (des Heuliez GX317, le prédécesseur du GX327 sus-nommé) datent de 1996! (la ligne 11 de Grenoble a été la première accessible du réseau, suivie par la ligne 1 en 1998. Progressivement, tout le reseau tend à l'être). ET même sur nos trams Grenoblois, qui datent de 1987 pour le premiers, il y a une palette pour les PMR. Notre tram fut le premier tram du monde accessible aux handicapés.



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'ils sont pas mal ces bus, mais bon, je ne donne pas longtemps au chiotte pour être impraticable...  vive le sens civique de nos CONcitoyens...
> 
> Bref, ils seraient super sans les gens ces bus


Bah, le chiotte sera réservé au conducteur. En fait l'histoire, c'est que Doua, apparemment, était dans l'impossibilité d'installer des sanitaires à certains terminus du réseau, comme ca se fait habituellement. Ils ont donc demandé aux constructeurs s'ils pouvaient mettre un chiotte dans le bus. Irisbus, notre consturcteur national (enfin.. à peu près) leur a rigolé au nez. Solaris a accepté et c'est comme ça que ce constructeur polonais s'est introduit sur le marché français. Maintenant, des bus Solaris roulent également à Narbonne et à Bayonne.

Bref... aucun risque que le chiotte devienne impraticable à cause de l'incivisme des gens.
Par contre, ca gaspille un peu de place.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule au bon vieux diesel + filtre à particules. Enfin... nul doute que Heuliez proposera une version GNV de ce bus... bien que le GNV soit une vaste connerie.
> Pour rouler au nucléaire, il existe des trolleybus (comme le Trollino 15, que j'ai montré). C'est encore ce qui se fait de mieux pour l'effet de Serre!


 en Normandie certains bus roulent au colza : pour le vélo qui roule derrière c'est l'odeur de friture assurée !!!!




> La palette rabatable pour les PMR est loin d'être une nouveauté! Ca doit faire 10 ans que ca existe. A Grenoble les premiers bus qui en ont été équipés (des Heuliez GX317, le prédécesseur du GX327 sus-nommé) datent de 1996! (la ligne 11 de Grenoble a été la première accessible du réseau, suivie par la ligne 1 en 1998. Progressivement, tout le reseau tend à l'être). ET même sur nos trams Grenoblois, qui datent de 1987 pour le premiers, il y a une palette pour les PMR. Notre tram fut le premier tram du monde accessible aux handicapés.


Chez nous, les bus, métro et métro-bus (et oui ça existe) sont au niveau des trottoirs, ce qui évite la sortie de tablette : en gros, les trottoirs sont réhaussés et tous équipé de rampes d'accès. Bref, peu importe la méthode pourvu que le l'accès soit facilité


----------



## PER180H (17 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> en Normandie certains bus roulent au colza : pour le vélo qui roule derrière c'est l'odeur de friture assurée !!!!


Ca peut monter jusqu'à 30% de Colza dans le gasoil!  Mais au moins, ca pollue moins. Surtout lorsque c'est couplé à un filtre à particules.



> Chez nous, les bus, métro et métro-bus (et oui ça existe) sont au niveau des trottoirs, ce qui évite la sortie de tablette : en gros, les trottoirs sont réhaussés et tous équipé de rampes d'accès. Bref, peu importe la méthode pourvu que le l'accès soit facilité


C'est où chez vous?  Ca doit pas être en France, car le seul métrobus que je connais, c'est le nom du tram de Rouen. C'est sûrement en Belgique, alors, non?
Oui, la palette n'est pas indispensable pour les fauteuils relativement autonomes. Mais elle est là pour combler la lacune entre le quai et le seuil du bus. Elle compense aussi la différence de niveau (trams et bus). En revanche, cet été, les quais de notre tram vont être surélevés de manière à se passer de palette. Pour les bus, en revanche, le quai est plus haut qu'un trottoir normal, mais il permet toujours au porte-à-faux d'un bus de passer par dessus. Avec l'agenouillement côté trottoir et la palette, l'accessibilité est totale! Quel progrès!
Un trottoir trop haut, c'est quand même pas terrible, non?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut monter jusqu'à 30% de Colza dans le gasoil!  Mais au moins, ca pollue moins. Surtout lorsque c'est couplé à un filtre à particules.


 c'est vrai que ça pollue moins...mais ça pue quand même 




> C'est où chez vous?  Ca doit pas être en France, car le seul métrobus que je connais, c'est le nom du tram de Rouen. C'est sûrement en Belgique, alors, non?


Rouen gagné. 



> Oui, la palette n'est pas indispensable pour les fauteuils relativement autonomes. Mais elle est là pour combler la lacune entre le quai et le seuil du bus. Elle compense aussi la différence de niveau (trams et bus). En revanche, cet été, les quais de notre tram vont être surélevés de manière à se passer de palette. Pour les bus, en revanche, le quai est plus haut qu'un trottoir normal, mais il permet toujours au porte-à-faux d'un bus de passer par dessus. Avec l'agenouillement côté trottoir et la palette, l'accessibilité est totale! Quel progrès!
> Un trottoir trop haut, c'est quand même pas terrible, non?


 Le secret c'est de laisser les femmes conduire ce genre de véhicule : elles ont pour habitude de coller le trottoir (au risque de bousiller la peinture) ce qui va faciliter la montée des personnes handicapées.


----------



## minime (18 Juin 2004)

On dirait vraiment un coffre fort, c'est pour les transports de fonds ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

et dans le genre bombinette pas chère 







La Yaris TS.
Ca c'est rigolo comme voiture


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et dans le genre bombinette pas chère
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demande à Pitchoune ce qu'elle en pense...


----------



## sylko (18 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et dans le genre bombinette pas chère
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Il me semble que la soeur à WebO en possède une.

La Suisse est pays pilote pour la transformer en turbo. 


*Moteur:* 4 cylindres en ligne, monté transversalement à l&#8217;avant, d&#8217;une cylindrée de 1497 cm3, à compression de 10,5:1, puissance de 110 kW (150 PS), couple de 196 Nm à 4400 tr/min, 2 arbres à cames en tête, 4 soupapes par cylindre, injection, distribution variable VVT-i, turbocompresseur à refroidisseur, électronique moteur adaptée, radiateur plus grand, radiateur d&#8217;huile additionnel, tubulures d&#8217;admission et d&#8217;échappement modifiées, alimenté à l&#8217;essence sans plomb 98. 

*Performances:* Accélération de 0 à 100 km/h 7,9 s, Vitesse de pointe 205 km/h

*Suspension:* Train roulant abaissé de 15 mm par rapport à la Yaris TS, tarage ressorts-amortisseurs plus ferme; devant, jambes élastiques McPherson, triangulation inférieure, barre stabilisatrice supérieure additionnelle; derrière, essieu semi-rigide à ressorts hélicoïdaux.

*Transmission:* Roues avant motrices, boîte mécanique à 5 vitesses avec rapport final long de 4,312:4,058, embrayage spécial, renforcé 

*Freinage:* 4 disques, ventilés devant, ABS/EBD, correcteur électronique de trajectoire (VSC), contrôle de motricité (TRC) 

*Jantes et pneus:* Jantes alu 6,5J-16"; pneus 195/45 R16 

*Carrosserie:* Berline à 3 ou 5 portes, avec spoiler avant et béquet additionnels

*Couleurs:* Quick Silver, Night Sky Black, Fire Red, Mistral Blue

*Options:* Climatisation, peinture métallisée 

*Prix du kit Turbo:* CHF 7450.-- net (transformation du moteur et de la carrosserie) (environ 4800 euros)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Pitchoune ce qu'elle en pense...


j'ai rien trouvé dans les posts de Ptichoune...une piste ?


----------



## turnover (18 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La Suisse est pays pilote pour la transformer en turbo.


Heu je doute pas du moteur mais la tenue de route ça doit faire peur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Heu je doute pas du moteur mais la tenue de route ça doit faire peur


no problèmo : ils ont prévu des ailes en cas de décollage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> no problèmo : ils ont prévu des ailes en cas de décollage


et vive les savonnettes !!


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

Voila une ptite vidéo d'une Audi RS4 (ancien modèle) qui vous fait un ptit 0 à 200km/h en un clin d'oeil...
A noter que le Turbo a été modifié et la puissance est portée à 550ch  

Vidéo réalisée en Allemagne, bien sûr  

Vidéo


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Voila une ptite vidéo d'une Audi RS4 (ancien modèle) qui vous fait un ptit 0 à 200km/h en un clin d'oeil...
> A noter que le Turbo a été modifié et la puissance est portée à 550ch
> 
> Vidéo réalisée en Allemagne, bien sûr
> ...



Si tu mettais le lien directe ce serait plus facile.


----------



## turnover (18 Juin 2004)

Toutes ces tranformations moteur ça me rappelle ma première voiture ...
Je faisais le tour du compteur  + 30km/h avec !! 
Remarque y'avait plus que la caisse d'origine lol c'était une R5 TL puis on a changé les trains roulants, mis des arceaux, et changé les supports moteur puis mi sun moteur d'Alpine turbo dedans 160cv pour 800kg   
A la fin elle était comme ça mais rouge


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juin 2004)

titinium a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je viens de trouver une petite video avec quelques jolis voitures qui prennent un virage, regardez et dites moi ce que vous en pensez :
> 
> ...



C'est le bruit de la Modena après le virage qui est le plus impressionnant. 

La cox de ton père est sympa sauf les roues que je trouve moche.


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mettais le lien directe ce serait plus facile.


C'est un vidéo qui date, et j'ai pas réussi à retrouver le lien... alors je l'ai mise sur mon site (je crois que l'upload se termine)


----------



## Blytz (18 Juin 2004)

Une R5 turbo 2.. mon reve


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Pitchoune ce qu'elle en pense...



Ah oui, je confirme!

Un vrai bonheur la Yaris TS. Elle est super géniale méga cool! Plein d'espace intérieur, pratique, maniable, en plus, c'est du Toyota, donc pas de souci de panne et juiste puissante ce qu'il faut en plus? Quoi que je cracherais pas sur une petite TS Turbo!

A conseiller à tout le monde qui veut une voiture géniale!


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Une R5 turbo 2.. mon reve


Son héritière est dipsonible. 






'+


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

Moi j'aime plutôt les bagnoles un peu anciennes... Pas trop d'électronique, les mesures de sécurité passent au second plan...
Dans le genre petite sportive, j'aimerais bien une Lancia Delta Intégrale  

Mais c'est vrai que la Yaris doit être agréable (perso, j'en ai jamais conduit !).


----------



## Blytz (18 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Son héritière est dipsonible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J prefere largement la R5... au moins t es pas embette par l electronique


----------



## PER180H (18 Juin 2004)

Allez... un petit dessin (de Chapatte)
Moi, j'aime bien!


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

:love:


----------



## kitetrip (19 Juin 2004)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## lechneric (19 Juin 2004)

Une petite news pour les écolos

http://www.moteurnature.com/actu/uneactu.php?news_id=486 

pour info

http://www.moteurnature.com/actu/uneactu.php?news_id=482


----------



## sylko (21 Juin 2004)

Le gouvernement Raffarin annonce l'instauration dès le début 2005 d'un système de "bonus/malus" à l'achat des voitures neuves pour pénaliser les véhicules les plus polluants et favoriser les plus propres.  

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/040621/85/3xjuw.html


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le gouvernement Raffarin annonce l'instauration dès le début 2005 d'un système de "bonus/malus" à l'achat des voitures neuves pour pénaliser les véhicules les plus polluants et favoriser les plus propres.
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/040621/85/3xjuw.html


c'est pas plus mal, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Fait ch... je crois que je me suis encore fait flashé...   J'en suis pas certain, car j'ai eu le flash alors que j'étais quasi à la hauteur du radar (voiture parquée au bord de la route). Peut-être c'est le gars devant moi avec sa SLK 32 AMG qui s'est fait prendre.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fait ch... je crois que je me suis encore fait flashé...   J'en suis pas certain, car j'ai eu le flash alors que j'étais quasi à la hauteur du radar (voiture parquée au bord de la route). Peut-être c'est le gars devant moi avec sa SLK 32 AMG qui s'est fait prendre.


si tu parles du gars devant toi, le flash aurait du se produire plus tôt. Peut-être le gars derrière toi (celui avec la 2CV ??)


----------



## sylko (21 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas plus mal, non ?


Bof! :mouais: 

J'ai toujours détesté les taxes. Ca n'a jamais pénalisé, ceux qui peuvent se permettre de les payer.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bof! :mouais:
> 
> J'ai toujours détesté les taxes. Ca n'a jamais pénalisé, ceux qui peuvent se permettre de les payer.



Je suis d'accord avec toi, je préférerais qu'il donne un prime, une aide à ceux qui choisisse une voiture propre. (une prime qui en vaut la peine)


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2004)

Voici la nouvelle classe A








Sympa mais toujours pas de version propre. Toyota va rester longtemps seul.


----------



## lechneric (21 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le gouvernement Raffarin annonce l'instauration dès le début 2005 d'un système de "bonus/malus" à l'achat des voitures neuves pour pénaliser les véhicules les plus polluants et favoriser les plus propres.
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/040621/85/3xjuw.html



Tu crois qu'ils vont rembourser les propriétaires de Prius    on est en tête de liste


----------



## lechneric (21 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, je préférerais qu'il donne un prime, une aide à ceux qui choisisse une voiture propre. (une prime qui en vaut la peine)



Il y a déjà un crédit d'impôt de 1524¤


----------



## sweet (21 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, je préférerais qu'il donne un prime, une aide à ceux qui choisisse une voiture propre. (une prime qui en vaut la peine)



On pourrait combiner, taxer les véhicules très polluants et utiliser tout où partie de ces taxes pour donner des primes substentielles aux propriétaires de véhicules peu où pas pas polluants.

Ca serrait pas mal non ??   

Salutations à tous, Chris.


----------



## alan.a (21 Juin 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà un crédit d'impôt de 1524¤



Même de 2300 euros si tu te débarrasses de ton ancienne voiture, si elle a été mise en circulation avant 1992.

Pour ce qui est du bonus-malus, c'est une bonne idée, malheureusement, le malus est trop ridicule face au prix des voitures. Il faudrait un malus minimum puis une indéxation sur le revenu. Parce que 3 000 euros pour un type qui achète un 4 X 4 à 60 000 euros, c'est une broutille.

De la même manière,  je trouve que le principe de je ne sais plus quel pays nordique qui indexe les amendes sur les revenus plutôt bon. Payer une amende de 95 euros quand tu es Rmiste ce n'est pas trop la même privation que payer 95 euros quand tu es PDG ...


----------



## sweet (21 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Même de 2300 euros si tu te débarrasses de ton ancienne voiture, si elle a été mise en circulation avant 1992.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du bonus-malus, c'est une bonne idée, malheureusement, le malus est trop ridicule face au prix des voitures. Il faudrait un malus minimum puis une indéxation sur le revenu. Parce que 3 000 euros pour un type qui achète un 4 X 4 à 60 000 euros, c'est une broutille.
> 
> De la même manière,  je trouve que le principe de je ne sais plus quel pays nordique qui indexe les amendes sur les revenus plutôt bon. Payer une amende de 95 euros quand tu es Rmiste ce n'est pas trop la même privation que payer 95 euros quand tu es PDG ...



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, mais quand je parlais de taxer les "mauvais" pour récompenser les "bons", je ne pensais pas à une taxe unique à l'achat du véhicule.

Mon idée serrait une taxe anuelle liée à l'utilisation de ces "mauvais" véhicules, une taxe calculée en fonction du taux de pollution des différentes catégories de ces "mauvais" véhicules.

Et bien sûr, inversement une prime anuelle pour les utilisateurs de "bons" véhicules...   

Idée à germer non ??


----------



## turnover (21 Juin 2004)

No comment ...


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

Tous pour les bons contre les mechants !    


desolé, j'ai pas pu resister


----------



## Blytz (22 Juin 2004)

Don sur votre idee, le mec qui a une voiture diesel de plus de 20 ans tres poluant, mais qui n a pas l argent de changer de voiture doit etre taxe?? Si vraiment vous voulez un moyen de deplacement non polluant, y en a qu un (et encore) c est la marche a pieds..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Don sur votre idee, le mec qui a une voiture diesel de plus de 20 ans tres poluant, mais qui n a pas l argent de changer de voiture doit etre taxe?? Si vraiment vous voulez un moyen de deplacement non polluant, y en a qu un (et encore) c est la marche a pieds..


oui mais il bénéficie d'un crédit d'impôt sur les semelles en caoutchouc naturel.


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Don sur votre idee, le mec qui a une voiture diesel de plus de 20 ans tres poluant, mais qui n a pas l argent de changer de voiture doit etre taxe??



Non l'idée selon moi c'est de taxer le comportement, c'est de regarder l'avenir, pas te taxer le pauvre type qui peut pas changer sa caisse qui finira bientôt à la casse de toute façon.
C'est une très bonne idée je trouve en tout cas, si tu veux des chevaux bah tu taxes et si tu achètes un ptite voiture qui consomme peu voir une voiture à gaz ou air et autres et bah tu touches la prime.


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Sauf que certaines voitures haut de gamme polluent moins qu'une clio ou un golf ...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que certaines voitures haut de gamme polluent moins qu'une clio ou un golf ...



Bah tant mieux, comme ça ils seront pas taxés, c'est pas le prix de la voiture qui fait la taxe, c'est son émission de CO2 je pense.
Les clios et golfs ne font pas parties des bons élèves de toute façon.


----------



## PER180H (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que certaines voitures haut de gamme polluent moins qu'une clio ou un golf ...


Lesquelles? La Prius? 

Les voitures haut de gamme ont souvent un moteur surdimensionné, pléthore d'équipements inutiles alourdissant l'ensemble. Et globalement on pourrait avoir une voiture plus légère, moins nerveuse et donc moins poluante. (c'est valable aussi sur les bagnoles plus petites).



			
				Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Si vraiment vous voulez un moyen de deplacement non polluant, y en a qu un (et encore) c est la marche a pieds..


Dans beaucoup de cas, oui! Le vélo aussi. Après, il existe les transports en commun! D'ailleurs, ceux qui n'ont vraiment pas de sous et qui habitent dans les villes n'ont pas de voiture. Ils font ainsi des économies.

De toutes façons, il faudra s'y faire : la voiture actuelle, avec son gourmand moteur au pétrole, ca va être fini : les réserves s'épuisent, les morts, victimes de la pollution s'amoncellent.
Et puis la voiture en ville, ca va en diminuant! Dans les années 50, on avait fait le pari que chacun disposerait de sa voiture à la fin du siècle. Alors on a construit larges voies, échangeurs, tunnels, voies sur berges, et cie. Les tramways étaient devenus indésirables. Mais on avait tout simplement oublié les enfants, les personnes agées, les handicapés, les pauvres. Puis on s'est aussi rendu compte que la voiture causait énormément de nuisances. Maintenant, les mentalités changent un peu : Paris va faire disparaitre les rues en 2x2 voies. A Londres, on s'apprête à construire une tour de 306m de haut qui va accueillir 7000 habitants ou utilisateurs, et le tout sans aucune place de parking en dessous (sauf qq dizaines pour les handicapés et les livraisons). Les mentalités changent mais doucement. D'aileurs l'arhitecte a du batailler ferme pour imposer son idée.

Alors bientôt, des villes apaisées avec peu de voitures, des transports en commun efficaces. Et en dehors des villes, fini les 6 cylindres 3.0l pour rouler à 90 km/h maxi.

Ce bonus/malus proposé par le gouvernement semble sympa. On verra à l'usage. Mais apparemment, il y aura une large gamme de moteurs qui ne seront pas considérés comme plus poluants. Ce ne devraient donc etre que les marginales bagnoles grosses et gourmandes (et chères) qui vont être touchées. En tous cas, ça a l'avantage d'encourager l'achat de petites voitures dépoluées (FAP, faibles émissions de CO2)


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

En tout cas pour moi, votre taxe là, elle me fait penser à la une sorte de vignette camouflée encore une ... Depuis le temps que l'état me pompe, j'ai plus de sperm dans mes baloches 
Le mec qui a une panda de 5 ans ou plus car il n'a pas d'argent, il paiera une taxe supérieure au mec qui achète la dernière bentley continental à 194.000 ¤ ...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

Moi je trouve que la mesure va pas assez loin, moi je dis qu'on devrait couper les bras des mecs qui achètent des grosses caisses, y feraient pas chier comme ça !  :rateau:  :love: 

Moi de toute façon, les mecs qui roulent comme des putes en ville, avec des grosses caisses ou pas (mais désolé dans 95 % des cas c'est soit une BMW, soit une merco, soit un TDI quelconque et rarement la fameuse caisse épave dont on parle tout le temps, même si elle existe je l'ai vu  )
et bah si j'ai le malheur de tomber sur leur caisse, bah je la brûle avec mon lance flamme de poche,et ouai...  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pour moi, votre taxe là, elle me fait penser à la une sorte de vignette camouflée encore une ... Depuis le temps que l'état me pompe, j'ai plus de sperm dans mes baloches
> Le mec qui a une panda de 5 ans ou plus car il n'a pas d'argent, il paiera une taxe supérieure au mec qui achète la dernière bentley continental à 194.000 ¤ ...



Nan c'est pas rétroactif heureusement.


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Merde il veut me brûler ma panda à deux balles que je garde pour emmerder les grosses à dix euros !!       Y'a pas mieux pour pousser les autres dans Paris


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est pas rétroactif heureusement.


Autant pour moi alors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2004)

Perso, je trouve l'idée sympa !
On ne taxe pas de façon aveugle en ratissant large, mais on cible ... on ne taxe pas pour taxer, mais on offre un système de bonus / malus ... les méchants paieront et les bons seront récompensés ...
Par contre, je rejoins tout-à-fait alan.a en ce sens que le gars qui a les moyens de se payer une grosse caisse ne reculera certainement pas devant le fait de devoir débourser 3 ou même 6.000 Euros de malus... surtout que, dans la plupart des cas, ce sont des bagnoles de sociétés !
J'entend déjà d'ici les conversations dans certains lieux huppés : "laissez tomber, ma chère, ce quidam n'acquitte même pas de malus sur son automobile de pauvre !!! bwêêrk !"
Mais, dans tous les cas, c'est un bon début à peaufiner par la suite !


----------



## alan.a (22 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Don sur votre idee, le mec qui a une voiture diesel de plus de 20 ans tres poluant, mais qui n a pas l argent de changer de voiture doit etre taxe?? Si vraiment vous voulez un moyen de deplacement non polluant, y en a qu un (et encore) c est la marche a pieds..



La taxe est à l'achat. Pour le pov' type qui roule dans une voiture polluante, il devrait y avoir des aides pour en changer facilement. La jupette était pratique pour ça. (c'était d'ailleurs sa seule idée pas trop pourrie)



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> depuis le temps que l'état me pompe, j'ai plus de sperm dans mes baloches


 Dans le milieu où je bosse, je peux te présenter 500 personnes qui seraient heureuses de payer des impôts. Payer des impôts c'est plutôt bon signe. Moi je veux bien en payer 50 000 euros, ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout*!!!

Pour en revenir au sujet. En ville, pour moi, c'est pas de voiture du tout  (sauf les 100 % propres), mais en contrepartie je veux un parking gratos a l'entrée de la ville pour ma voiture (ou moto), des transports en commun gratos (non polluants), et dispo à toutes les heures et sans attendre 3 jours à l'arret. Au final, je suis certain qu'on gagnerait du temps, plus de bouchons en villes (juste à la sortie , mais c'est déjà le cas) , pas de galères a chercher une place pdt 30 minutes etc...

Et puis je ne me pète pas le cul au quotidien pour raisonner et réduire mes dépenses énergétiques pour qu'un gros blaireau foute tout en l'air en faisant le kéké avec un char d'assaut.


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Merde il veut me brûler ma panda à deux balles que je garde pour emmerder les grosses à dix euros !!       Y'a pas mieux pour pousser les autres dans Paris



MAis nan t'es fou, je brûle pas les panda, c'est gentil un panda 

Quand je parle de rouler comme des p...., je parle des types qui passe entre 70 et 130 km/h dans ma rue étroite.   

Eux je les aime pas trop, je me fais penser au personnage du livre de John Irving "le monde selon garp" sauf que moi je leur cours pas après au stop car c'est peine perdue et que j'ai pas envie de me faire casser la gueule en plus.

J'ai d'autres méthodes, pacifistes et même pas délinquantes, juste humiliantes, du  moins quand ils savent lire et que je tombe sur leur caisse.


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans le milieu où je bosse, je peux te présenter 500 personnes qui seraient heureuses de payer des impôts. Payer des impôts c'est plutôt bon signe. Moi je veux bien en payer 50 000 euros, ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout*!!!



 

C'est comme ça qu'on classe facilement les catégories sociales aujourd'hui :

- Les pauvres, ils trouvent que c'est bien de payer des impôts, civique et tout et tout... même si la TVA est injuste.
- Les moyens, ils gueulent parce qu'avec tous ce qu'ils payent, ils ont finalement la paye du pauvre.
- Les riches, eux ils trouvent que les impôts c'est le racket de l'état mais bon ils gagnent qd même après les 55 % prélevés, dans les 8000 ¤.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je ne me pète pas le cul au quotidien pour raisonner et réduire mes dépenses énergétiques pour qu'un gros blaireau foute tout en l'air en faisant le kéké avec un char d'assaut.


Alan Président, Alan Président !    
je te verrais bien les cheveux gominés, le costard Hugo Boss et la poignée de main diplômatique


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans le milieu où je bosse, je peux te présenter 500 personnes qui seraient heureuses de payer des impôts. Payer des impôts c'est plutôt bon signe. Moi je veux bien en payer 50 000 euros, ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout*!!!
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet. En ville, pour moi, c'est pas de voiture du tout  (sauf les 100 % propres), mais en contrepartie je veux un parking gratos a l'entrée de la ville pour ma voiture (ou moto), des transports en commun gratos (non polluants), et dispo à toutes les heures et sans attendre 3 jours à l'arret. Au final, je suis certain qu'on gagnerait du temps, plus de bouchons en villes (juste à la sortie , mais c'est déjà le cas) , pas de galères a chercher une place pdt 30 minutes etc...
> 
> Et puis je ne me pète pas le cul au quotidien pour raisonner et réduire mes dépenses énergétiques pour qu'un gros blaireau foute tout en l'air en faisant le kéké avec un char d'assaut.


Je le sais tout ça alan. je paye des impôts donc à priori ça rentre. on est dans le même panier un peu non? 

Je disais simplement que c'est pas top comme idée. Je comprend pas pourquoi il faut que cela soit les consommateurs qui payent alors que ce sont les constructeurs qui peuvent trouver des solutions moins polluantes sur leurs voitures.

Quand au parking à l'entrée des villes je suis ok. Mais que tout soit bien desservi en temps et en heure.  Toute façon moins je vais en ville mieux je me porte et mon solex me porte tranquilou là ou je veux !

Ah mince c'tun vieux polluant mon solex    

MAJ : Et pour mon Oncle qui habite l'Auvergne et qui a besoin d'un gros 4x4 ? Il a pas le choix lui, il doit avoir ce type de voiture ...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je le sais tout ça alan. je paye des impôts donc à priori ça rentre. on est dans le même panier un peu non?
> 
> Je disais simplement que c'est pas top comme idée. Je comprend pas pourquoi il faut que cela soit les consommateurs qui payent alors que ce sont les constructeurs qui peuvent trouver des solutions moins polluantes sur leurs voitures.
> 
> ...



Yep c'est pas faux ce que tu dis, mais taxer l'industrie déjà c'est hardcore, en plus on tu pousses à la délocalisation, etc...

Taxer le consommateur c'est taxé le roi aussi un peu, bah oui c'est anti marketing et ça, ça me plaît dans l'idée. Normalement le client est roi, il peut polluer et faire nawak tant qu'il a la CB qui va bien... et bah là PAF !  :casse: il taxe.

Vivement qu'on taxe les mac users because ils ont les machines les moins recyclables qui soient !  :rateau:   
Comme ça après on met la pression sur steve et là il est obligé de faire quelque chose, c'est peut-être comme ça que ça marche après tout, attaquer le client pour blesser le boss.

Bon moi j'ai un PM pour encore 2 ans, l'espère que : 

1) Personne d'important n'a lu ce post (là c'est bon je suis tranquille).
2) Que la pression exercée par les mac user et subie par Steve après que cette taxe ait été mis en place malheureusement, ait été suffisante pour que mon prochain mac ne soit pas taxé.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d'autres méthodes, pacifistes et même pas délinquantes, juste humiliantes, du  moins quand ils savent lire et que je tombe sur leur caisse.



Tu pourais développer un peu, tu m'interresses


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourais développer un peu, tu m'interresses



Ca dépend, t'habites où ? Je voudrais pas qu'on me repère 

Rien d'extraordinaire, juste quelques mots avec un beau post-it, ça reste très gentil, mais c'est juste pour qu'ils prennent un peu conscience que : 

1) Oui ils sont des beaufs affligeants pour certains qui ne sont même pas des intellos ni des homosexuels*. (rien d'homophobe, c'est juste pour faire un clin d'oeil aux clichés : "les gars qui aiment pas les voitures puissantes c'est des PD).
2) Conduire vite dans la rue c'est dangereux et ça me casse les couilles et que si jamais ils venaient à se prendre un mur, j'irai les achever (là au moins je pourrais pas me faire casser la gueule).
3) On peut exister sans voiture, avec une meuf super bonne* (idem) et en plus avoir des érections détonnantes.

Etc... ça dépend de la voiture et surtout du comportement.

Le gros macho qui se la pète et qui est du genre violent, faf, homophobe, sexiste, un beau "j'aime la bite" sur sa voiture, ça peut le faire, par exemple...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je trouve l'idée sympa !
> On ne taxe pas de façon aveugle en ratissant large, mais on cible ... on ne taxe pas pour taxer, mais on offre un système de bonus / malus ... les méchants paieront et les bons seront récompensés ...
> Par contre, je rejoins tout-à-fait alan.a en ce sens que le gars qui a les moyens de se payer une grosse caisse ne reculera certainement pas devant le fait de devoir débourser 3 ou même 6.000 Euros de malus... surtout que, dans la plupart des cas, ce sont des bagnoles de sociétés !
> J'entend déjà d'ici les conversations dans certains lieux huppés : "laissez tomber, ma chère, ce quidam n'acquitte même pas de malus sur son automobile de pauvre !!! bwêêrk !"
> Mais, dans tous les cas, c'est un bon début à peaufiner par la suite !



Ca existe en Belgique.   

Nous avons une taxe de mise en circulation du véhicule et une taxe annuel de circulation.
Celles-ci sont liée à la puissance du véhicule. 
La taxe annuel de circulation est majorée pour les diesels.

Exemples:

Une Clio 1.2 de 60 cv =
61 euro de taxe de mise en circulation et 110 de taxe annuel de circulation.

Une Clio 1.5 diesel de 65 cv =
61 euro de taxe de mise en circulation et 249,40 euro de taxe annuel de circulation.

Une Porsche Cayenne 4.5 de 450 cv=

4957 euro   de taxe de mise en circulation et 1733,69 euro de taxe annuel de circulation.


Vous me direz c'est bien normale. Effectivement sauf que ...    
En Belgique, les gros 4X4, pour autant qu'ils aient une séparation net du coffre et de l'habitacle c-à-d une grille ou vitre qui ne permet pas l'accès au coffre depuis l'habitacle est considéré comme un utilitaire exonéré de ces taxes.   

Les constructeurs pas débiles proposent maintenant à leurs clients une grille de séparation "d'origine". Porsche le fait, BMW pour sont X3 et X5, ...  
Il est donc plus économique de rouler en gros 4X4 quand Clio diesel en Belgique. 

L'argument "celui qui a les moyens paiera cette taxe" est en partie vrai mais pas tout à fait. Je connais beaucoup de gens aisés qui n'ont pas envie de jeter cet argent par les fenêtres.
Ca explique en partie qu'il y a en Belgique beaucoup de 2L diesel mais pas tellement plus gros.
(Une BMW 520d existe sur le marché Belge, ce n'est pas pour rien.)

Le problème est règlé de toute manière, ils s'orientent tous vers un gros 4X4 "UTILITAIRE"


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2004)

JPTK, tu as des remarques et raisonnements affligents


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons une taxe de mise en circulation du véhicule et une taxe annuel de circulation.
> Celles-ci sont liée à la puissance du véhicule.



Ben on avait pareil ici en France. La vignette ...
Je vous laisse réfléchir quand à son objectif premier lors de sa mise en place ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bla bla ...



 :mouais:  :mouais: 

Je m'attendais à mieux :sleep:


----------



## alan.a (22 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Alan Président, Alan Président !
> je te verrais bien les cheveux gominés, le costard Hugo Boss et la poignée de main diplômatique



Il est dans la lignée familiale d'avoir ce costume (bonjour Papa, bonjour fréro ...) et il s'en est fallu de peu pour moi ...   :mouais: 

Quand à la motivation des entreprises ... c'est tout simple ... Tu proposes d'éxonerer de charges patronales (ou d'une grosse partie) quand elles produisent des voitures  propres (ou d'autres biens)... a mon avis elles ne devraient pas trainer ... Ca fait une baisse de rentrée de liquidité pour l'état, mais en bout de chaine ça évite des dépenses structurelles ou de santé. A étudier.


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> JPTK, tu as des remarques et raisonnements affligents



C'est pas l'avis de tout le monde... mais si tu veux on peut en parler en MP, je suis pas sûr que tu aies bien saisie les moments ou j'étais sérieux et quand je déconnais et je serais très curieux à vrai dire de voir ce que tu me reproches exactement.


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quand à la motivation des entreprises ... c'est tout simple ... Tu proposes d'éxonerer de charges patronales (ou d'une grosse partie) quand elles produisent des voitures  propres (ou d'autres biens)... a mon avis elles ne devraient pas trainer ... Ca fait une baisse de rentrée de liquidité pour l'état, mais en bout de chaine ça évite des dépenses structurelles ou de santé. A étudier.


C'est ce que je pensais


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Je m'attendais à mieux :sleep:



Bah je me mets à leur niveau, il faut bien se faire comprendre.
Rhoo et pi c'était des exemples   

Pour l'instant les post-it que je laisse c'est :

"Voiture sélectionnée pour l'élection top beauf 2004"

Mais c'est parce que je me censure... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah je me mets à leur niveau, il faut bien se faire comprendre.
> Rhoo et pi c'était des exemples
> 
> Pour l'instant les post-it que je laisse c'est :
> ...


   

C'est pas mal comme vanne. 

Tiens ça me rappelle un mec, dans mon immeuble, qui jugeait que j'étais mal stationné et qui a décidé de me relever les essuies-glace de ma bagnole : je l'ai pris sur le fait et il a eu droit à une baffe dans la tronche.  

*On ne touche pas à la voiture de l'Homme* !  


(et puis un simple mot sur le pare-brise aurait été suffisant).


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah je me mets à leur niveau, il faut bien se faire comprendre.
> Rhoo et pi c'était des exemples
> 
> Pour l'instant les post-it que je laisse c'est :
> ...




Je pensais plus à quelque chose du genre :

Aujourd'hui, en roulant en excès de vitesse en ville, j'ai tué Mme Chombier 85 ans qui traversait trop lentement, explosé le landeau de Mme Martin, et ai rendu mon neveu paraplégique car il faisait l'école buissonnière, et a courru vers moi lorsqu'il m'a vu pour me saluer, mais ce petit con n'a pas encore compris qu'un gamin, ça ne se voit pas quand ça déboule d'entre deux voitures !


Tout ça en écrit bien gros sur la voiture pour qu'il n'y ai pas que le conducteur qui le voit.


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plus à quelque chose du genre :
> 
> Aujourd'hui, en roulant en excès de vitesse en ville, j'ai tué Mme Chombier 85 ans qui traversait trop lentement, explosé le landeau de Mme Martin, et ai rendu mon neveu paraplégique car il faisait l'école buissonnière, et a courru vers moi lorsqu'il m'a vu pour me saluer, mais ce petit con n'a pas encore compris qu'un gamin, ça ne se voit pas quand ça déboule d'entre deux voitures !
> 
> ...



Et ouai mais là son orgueil est intact, le mec se dit "pfff de conneries, pourquoi il me dit ça, quel con !", il chiffonne le papier, se casse et oublie.
Moi j'ai vu un type ramasser un de mes post-it, bah c'est bizarre il est reparti doucement et la "zik" était pas à fond les balons, coïncidence peut-être mais il avait l'air d'avoir la queue basse.

Moi je touche où ça fait mal, l'orgueil, c'est le truc qui marche le mieux chez eux, le type il croit qu'il est ENORME avec sa voiture et d'un coup tu lui rappelles qu'il n'est pas grand chose, voir rien, qu'on est tous le beauf de quelqu'un et que certains n'en n'ont rien à foutre des voitures puissantes, ou alors sur des circuits (bah oui moi aussi ça m'éclate la vitesse).


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Je m'attendais à mieux :sleep:



E pi c'est pas parce que tu penses à autre chose que c'est forcément mieux petit prétentieux  !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> E pi c'est pas parce que tu penses à autre chose que c'est forcément mieux petit prétentieux  !



  et paf! dans mes dents


----------



## woulf (22 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plus à quelque chose du genre :
> 
> Aujourd'hui, en roulant en excès de vitesse en ville, j'ai tué Mme Chombier 85 ans qui traversait trop lentement, explosé le landeau de Mme Martin, et ai rendu mon neveu paraplégique car il faisait l'école buissonnière, et a courru vers moi lorsqu'il m'a vu pour me saluer, mais ce petit con n'a pas encore compris qu'un gamin, ça ne se voit pas quand ça déboule d'entre deux voitures !
> 
> ...



Ouais mais pour écrire tout ça, c'est plus un post it qu'il faut, c'est un 4*3 de Giraudy


----------



## woulf (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et ouai mais là son orgueil est intact, le mec se dit "pfff de conneries, pourquoi il me dit ça, quel con !", il chiffonne le papier, se casse et oublie.
> Moi j'ai vu un type ramasser un de mes post-it, bah c'est bizarre il est reparti doucement et la "zik" était pas à fond les balons, coïncidence peut-être mais il avait l'air d'avoir la queue basse.
> 
> Moi je touche où ça fait mal, l'orgueil, c'est le truc qui marche le mieux chez eux, le type il croit qu'il est ENORME avec sa voiture et d'un coup tu lui rappelles qu'il n'est pas grand chose, voir rien, qu'on est tous le beauf de quelqu'un et que certains n'en n'ont rien à foutre des voitures puissantes, ou alors sur des circuits (bah oui moi aussi ça m'éclate la vitesse).



JPTK, ton optimisme et ta croyance en la bonté de la nature humaine te fait te fourvoyer 
Ces gus sont MICROCEPHALES 

Non, ces gus comprennent que la matraque et la batte de base ball dans leur pare brise ou sur leur coupe de blondasse rasée/décolorée 

Moi mon rêve, c'est d'être Judge Dredd    

Mais je m'égare peut être un peu 

L'idée de taxer les véhicules polluants, c'est chouette, je prédis un énorme coup de boost des ventes de GROS 4*4 d'ici à la fin de l'année...

A-t-on déjà une idée des barêmes de taxe ? En gros, est ce que TheBig et moi on morflerait sévère avec des tout chtis rav 4   :love:


----------



## sweet (22 Juin 2004)

Hello !

C'est Sweet le maso !!   

Je prêche pour la taxe, mais j'aime les grosses voitures, notament les 4X4 et aussi les voitures de sports.

Mais comme je n'ais plus les moyens de me payer ce genres de véhicules (tout dépenser pour mes Mac) c'est pas demain que je vais payer la taxe.

Le jour où je pourrait me payer un gros 4X4 et bien je paierais volontier la taxe...   

Par contre le jour où les transports publics serront aussi pratique que la voiture, les poules aurront des dents...   arrêtez de rêver braves gens !!   

Salutations à tous, Chris.


----------



## alan.a (22 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai que c'est super pratique une voiture en ville. Ca te laisse plus le temps de tester la vue en lisant la plaque d'immatriculation du gars que tu vas suivre pdt 30 minutes à différentes distances, tu peux faire travailler ta mémoire pour te souvenir de la place J 569 niveau -6 couleur verte pour retrouver ton véhicule. Tu peux aussi te perfectionner en décompte horaire pour pas rater la fin de ton parcomètre et remettre une pièce dans la machine et pour finir ça permet de s'occuper le week-end pour nettoyer de toute la crasse que t'as collectée et de tenter de virer les rayures et les bosses que le propriétaire de la voiture place J 569 niveau -6 couleur verte a pris le soin de faire en ouvrant sa portière ou en passant avec ses sacs.

MAJ : Je maintiens, en ville, enfin celles que je fréquente, le plus simple c'est les transports en commun, ou les petits pieds. 
Par exemple, à Rouen, il y a un parking à l'entrée de la ville, enfin du coté où j'arrive. Tu gares ta voiture et ensuite c'est bus en voies protégées et métrobus. A ton retour au parking, tu présentes ton titre de transport et tu sors gratos en évitant les bouchons restés derrière toi.
Preuve que la route est encore longue, quand je m'y gare, il y a maxi 10 / 15 voitures .... J'utilise se parking quand je suis en famille et que je sais que pour sortir de la ville je vais être dans les bouchons de fin d'après-midi, sinon pour les horaires non bouchonneux (sur la sortie de Rouen),  il y a un parking gratos sur les quais ou tu accèdes quasi direct par une voie rapide. Tu as juste un pont à traverser et tu es en centre-ville... Et pendant qu'on marche tranquille, les autres gugus font la queue dans les parkings payants et les petites rues du centre-ville...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2004)

tout pareil : la voiture c'est bien : ca va me faire bosser  :love:


----------



## sweet (22 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est super pratique une voiture en ville. Ca te laisse plus le temps de tester la vue en lisant la plaque d'immatriculation du gars que tu vas suivre pdt 30 minutes à différentes distances, tu peux faire travailler ta mémoire pour te souvenir de la place J 569 niveau -6 couleur verte pour retrouver ton véhicule. Tu peux aussi te perfectionner en décompte horaire pour pas rater la fin de ton parcomètre et remettre une pièce dans la machine et pour finir ça permet de s'occuper le week-end pour nettoyer de toute la crasse que t'as collectée et de tenter de virer les rayures et les bosses que le propriétaire de la voiture place J 569 niveau -6 couleur verte a pris le soin de faire en ouvrant sa portière ou en passant avec ses sacs.



Je vais pratiquement jamais en ville, est quand j'y vais je cible mes déplacements en fonctions des possibilités de parcage.

Par contre va faire tes courses avec deux enfants, la poussette ect... avec les transports publics, mais ouiiiii !!   

On parlera pas des horraires qui ne coresspondent jamais aux besoins des utilisateurs, où des nombreux endroits mal deservis voir pas du tout...

Il y a autant de besoins différents qu'il y a d'utilisateurs, donc impossible de satisfaire tout le monde avec le même transport, il faut pas rever...   

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2004)

Une forte taxe progressive sur les voitures en fonction de leur cylindrées et de leur consommation moyenne d'essence serait une bonne chose. C'est affligeant de voir de plus en plus de gens aller chercher leur gosse devant l'école en Land Rover 4x4 3000 cm3... la plupart de ces gens ne sont même pas capable de parquer leur voiture correctement, ils empiétent sur les places d'à côté, et polluent 3 fois plus que des petites voitures pour un résultat pareil.
Et puis, les transports publics sont bien aussi. Sweet, désolé, mais tu me déçois là. En Suisse on a vraiment un très bon réseau de transports publics. Pour ma part, j'ai un abonnement général (CHF 2000.- par année) et avec ça, je vais partout (bus, train, bateau,..). Bien sûr, j'utilise aussi la voiture parfois, mais faut pas déconner, la plupart du temps c'est pas nécessaire. Cet hiver, j'ai testé "aller skier en train", j'étais d'abord un peu récalcitrant, habitué à y aller en voiture, mais en définitive, c'est très bien. Les trains sont adaptés pour ça. Les contraintes horaires n'en sont pas unes, il suffit de s'arrêter de skier au bon moment, et quel plaisir de redescrendre en plaine en pouvant regarder le paysage plutôt que de se taper les bouchons de fins de journées.
De toute manière, il faudra bien s'habituer à ne plus être dépendant de l'automobile. Je parle pas pour "les vieux" qui me lisent, mais moi qui suis jeune, je suis persuadé que dans 50 ans, la voiture ça sera un objet de musée que l'on exposera dans la zone "ère pétrolière de l'Humanité".

Au passage, selon moi, il y a quelque chose que l'on pourrait faire pour augmenter sensiblement l'attrait des transports publics, c'est de les rendre gratuits! (ou plutôt les faire payer par les impôts..). Les transports publics sont tout autant d'intérêts publics que le sont les routes, qui elles sont payées par les impôts, même de ceux qui n'ont pas de voitures...


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

Vous parlez de transports publics mais sachez que un car pollue comme 12 voitures   
Sauf si il est électrique bien sûr ... plutôt rare ça.


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez de transports publics mais sachez que un car pollue comme 12 voitures


Sache également qu'un bus transporte bien plus de 12 personnes...
D'autre part, maintenant, de plus en plus de bus roulent plus propres, avec du diester, du gazole TBTS (très basse teneur en souffre), du GNV, du GPL, ou avec des filtres à particules. Même si l'éfficacité de chacun n'est pas la même, en fonction des poluants. Mais les bus sont de plus en plus propres. Combien de voitures sont équipées de filtres à particules? En plus, ils sont régulièrement entretenus, à l'inverse des voitures.



> Sauf si il est électrique bien sûr ... plutôt rare ça.


Il y a pas mal de navettes de centre ville électriques qui fleurissent en France. EDF fait la promotion du transport électrique. 3 villes font rouler des trolleybus (même si à Marseille, ca sent un peu le paté), et on peut en rajouter 2 plus (Nancy et Caen, même si elles croient dur comme fer qu'elles font rouler un tramway), et on espère plus que jamais le retour du trolleybus à Grenoble.
Tous les tramways qui se sont construit récemment sont électriques, et transportent souvent la moitié des voyageurs de chaque ville (c'est le cas à Grenoble, en tous cas). On peut aussi rajouter métros (pas le metrobus de Rouen : c'est un tramway  ) et RER.

Bref... si tu veux attaquer les transports publics, je te conseille de trouver un autre argument.


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, selon moi, il y a quelque chose que l'on pourrait faire pour augmenter sensiblement l'attrait des transports publics, c'est de les rendre gratuits! (ou plutôt les faire payer par les impôts..). Les transports publics sont tout autant d'intérêts publics que le sont les routes, qui elles sont payées par les impôts, même de ceux qui n'ont pas de voitures...


Je suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée.
D'abord certaines villes ont fait ce pari récemment. Il s'agit de Chateauroux (75 000 hab, gratuit depuis fin 2001), Vitré (16 000 hab, gratuit depuis 1 mai 2001), Mayenne (13 000 hab, depuis début 2002). Elles ont rejoint les villes qui ont ouvert la voie dans les années 70 : Colomiers (30 000 hab), Compiègne (40 000 hab). Ajoutons également Issoudun (23 000 hab, gratuit depuis 1989), ou Figeac (10 000 hab). A l'étranger, Bologne (Italie) avait tenté l'expérience dans les années 70 mais seule Hasselt (Belgique, équivalent de Chateauroux) ne fait plus payer depuis 1998.

La gratuité n'est pas gratuite. Dans ces villes relativement petites, les recettes dues au tickets ne sont aps très élevées par rapport au cout de fonctionnement, et la ville peut plus facilement remplacer le manque à gagner. Chateauroux a remplacé les 2.8 millions de francs perdus par une hausse du versement transport de 0.55 à 0.6%. A Vitré, c'est la mairie qui a compensé les 200 000 Francs. Dans ces villes, la part des recettes de traffic (vente de tickets) représentent moins de 20%, alors que dans les agglo importantes, on monte vite à 30%, et même à 42 dans le cas de Lyon. A Chateauroux, le cout du transport pour la ville a légèrement progressé, à 42 EUR/hab, ce qui est peu. Mais à Nantes, la contribution par habitant est de 84 EUR. A Lyon elle sest de 116 EUR. Passer au transport gratuit reviendrait à multiplier par 5 l'effort des contribuables.

La gratuité serait donc un frein au développement du transport urbain, puisqu'il rendrait plus difficile le financement des améliorations du réseau. Car il ne s'agit pas d'avoir des TC gratuits, il faut aussi qu'ils soit de bonne qualité. A Chateauroux, les bus sont pleins aux heures de pointe et laissent parfois des voyageurs mécontents sur le trottoir. A Vitré, comment effectuer 5 fois plus de traffic avec seulement 2 bus dont un au gabarit réduit? Ces réseaux sont figés. Or, pour que la gratuité soit vraiment effficace, il faut la coupler à des aménagements, des PDU.

Alors certes, la gratuité augmente la fréquentation. Chateauroux a effectué 3.3 millions de voyages en 2003 contre 1.5 en 2001 (mais 6 mois après la mise en place de la gratuité, la desserte a été refondue ce qui a eu un impact fort; la gratutié serait donc responsable de moitié de cette augmentation). A Vitré, le traffic a quintuplé, pour passer à 250 000 voyages par an. Selon les exploitants de ces réseaux, la gratuité n'amène pas beaucoup de voyageurs supplémentaires, elle change seulement leurs habitudes. Ce sont les mêmes personnes qui sont transportées plus souvent.

Bref.. la gratuité serait en quelques sortes un luxe de petites commune riche. Difficile d'extrapoler aux plus grandes villes, comme par exemple Grenoble avec ses 60 millions de voyages par an. Certains affirment que les recettes de ticket compensent exactement les frais pour les colelcter (controleurs, campagne de sensibilisation, entretien des systèmes de billetique, ...). C'est peut-être vrai dans les petits réseaux, mais pas dans les grands. La RATP estime le manque à gagner du a la fraude à 75 millions d'euros par an dans les bus. Cette somme certes importante n'a rien à voir avec ce que couterait le bus gratuit, 500 millions d'euros, une somme à quadrupler si tous les bus, métro et RER d'Ile de France étaient gratuits.
Quelques chiffres pour Grenoble ( www.semitag.com ) : En 2002, alors que la fréquentation payante augmente de 6%, les recettes commerciales diminuent de 1.5% en raison des tarifs incitatifs mis en place pour les jeunes ou les revenus faibles. Les recettes commerciales s'établissent à 17 millions d'euros. Les charges représentent, elles 67 millions d'euros. L'apport des recettes commerciales est donc loin d'être négligeable!

Enfin, ca me parait légitime que chacun contribue  à payer sa part de déplacement. Ca responsabilise et ca évite la dérive qui ferait que, puisque le transport est gratuit, je me déplace de 50km au lieu de 5, ce qui demande plus d'offre, donc plus de nuisances.
D'autre part, si les gens choisissaient leur moyen de transport uniquement selon le coût, alors il n'y aurait pas grand monde en voiture! Honnêtement, le bus est déjà pas cher, et l'est encore moins lorsqu'on le prend régulièrement.

Voilà pour cette longue réflexion sur la gratuité (je me suis aidé d'un récent article de Rail & Transports, pour les chiffres)


----------



## Blytz (23 Juin 2004)

C est bien jolie vos histoire de transport en commun.. Mais c est loin d etre toujours plus efficaces qu'un trajet en voiture.. je prends l exemple de 2 trajets que je fais souvent, chez moi la fac : en bus 50 minutes dans les tres tres bon jours, et 20 minutes en voiture (la recherche d une place de parking et compte dans les 20 mins), le choix est tres vite fait. deuxieme trajet, chez moi le centre ville, 35 mins en bus dans les bon jours et environ 20 mins aussi environ.. pour la place je vais direct au parking sous terrain.. et ca coute pas vraiment plus chere que le bus... Et pour reprendre l idee de Sweet les transport en commun c est bien quand tu voyage leges..

Enfin la c est surtout une question de vocabulaire.. On parle toujours de 4x4, mais 4x4 veut dire quatres roues motrices.. donc ....Ca c'est un 4x4,ca aussi c'est un 4x4.. Donc pour parler de X5, Cayenne, etc il faut parler de tout terrain.


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

Sweet a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le jour où les transports publics serront aussi pratique que la voiture, les poules aurront des dents...  arrêtez de rêver braves gens !!


Justement, les transports publics deviennent de plus en plus performants et pratiques, alors que la voiture l'est de moins en moins : n'y a-t-il pas des bouchons, des problèmes de parking, ca coute cher, les prix du carburant qui augmentent, etc...?
Et ces inconvénients ne vont pas se résorber. On ne va pas avoir le mazout gratos, ou bien des 2x3 voies jusqu'au coeur des villes avec parking géant et infini.

Et lorsque les avantages comme celui que cite alan.a
(quote]pour les horaires non bouchonneux (sur la sortie de Rouen), il y a un parking gratos sur les quais ou tu accèdes quasi direct par une voie rapide. Tu as juste un pont à traverser et tu es en centre-ville...[/quote] disparaitrons (car ils vont disparaitre) alors tu verrras que prendre le tram (bon.. ok.. le "metrobus", dans le cas d'alan.a  )est non seulement pratique, mais économique.



			
				Sweet a dit:
			
		

> Par contre va faire tes courses avec deux enfants, la poussette ect... avec les transports publics, mais ouiiiii !!


Combien de personnes parmi ceux que je vois à Carrouf, par exemple ont 2 enfants et la poussette?? Il y a des cas ou la voiture est plus pratique que le bus. Mais ceux qui défendent leur petite voiture, on dirait qu'ils ont tous les jours 4 enfants en bas-age et une armoire normande à trimbaler. 
Non.



> On parlera pas des horraires qui ne coresspondent jamais aux besoins des utilisateurs, où des nombreux endroits mal deservis voir pas du tout...


Là, oui, il y a des efforts à faire. M'enfin même, regarde dans une ville à quelle moment de la journée les routes sont saturées : le matin vers 8h et le soir vers 17h. Comme quoi une bonne partie des gens ont des besoins en même temps. Et ça, les transports publics peuvent jouer un rôle. Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des efforts à faire pour les déplacements loisirs : plus tard en soirée, ou même les week ends.



> Il y a autant de besoins différents qu'il y a d'utilisateurs, donc impossible de satisfaire tout le monde avec le même transport, il faut pas rever...


Il y a moyen d'en satisfaire le plus grand nombre. Mais alors selon toi, c'est quoi la solution? On reste en l'état actuel? Tout le monde est satisfait de se coller au cul sur le périph pour se déplacer, et on dit qu'il n'y a pas de problème?
On élargit toutes les routes? Ce qui ne fera qu'inciter à les utiliser plus et on retoruve le même problème de saturation à moyen terme (pas grave.. on élargira de nouveau)
Ou bien on développe des façon alternatives de se déplacer?

Je te laisse choisir. Mais moi je pense que si les gens qui peuvent sans difficultés prendre les transports collectif (ou la marche, ou le vélo) au lieu d'utiliser leur voiture au moindre mouvement, alors déjà, on respirerait un peu mieux.


----------



## molgow (23 Juin 2004)

Merci et bravo pour ta réponse. Même si je reste convaincu que la gratuité est une bonne solution surtout pour les grandes villes, ton avis est très bien exposé!

La gratuité n'est pas gratuite, ça j'en suis très bien conscient. Mais pour ça, on a les impôts qui, s'ils sont bien prélevé (par exemple sur le revenu), sont bien plus justes que de faire payer uniquement les usagers des transports publics.
Mais pour moi le problème, c'est que pour bon nombres de personnes, prendre un transport public coûte cher. Objectivement ce n'est pas le cas, mais subjectivement ça en donne l'impression, il faut débourser quelques pièces à chaque trajet. Alors qu'en voiture, l'automobiliste se rend moins compte du coût du trajet qu'il fait, puisque les coûts sont répartis entre amortissement de la voiture, entretien, et prix du carburant, qui sont tous des coûts qui n'ont pas d'impact direct. Je veux dire par là, que si les automobilistes devaient payer le prix de leur trajet à chaque fois qu'ils montent dans leur voiture, ils seraient bien plus motivé à utiliser les transports publics.
Pour cette raison, je pense que la gratuité a un impact très positif. Déjà sur les coûts des transports publics : plus besoin de contrôleurs, plus besoin de coûteuses machines à billets, et surtout plus de mondes dans les transports. Les conséquences d'une augmentation de la fréquentation des transports publics (que ce soit les mêmes qui les utilisent plus souvent ou pas), c'est déjà d'avoir un meilleur rendement personnes transportées / coût, et puis ça permet d'augmenter le nombre de bus et d'améliorer la desserte ce qui donne encore plus d'attrait aux transports publics. Ensuite, j'avais vu un reportage sur cette ville de Belgique qui a introduit la gratuité, et ils disaient que les incivilités et les dépradations avaient diminués du fait qu'il y avait toujours du monde dans les bus.
Bref, je reste convaincu que c'est une bonne solution mais qui dans un premier temps devraient surtout s'appliquer dans les grandes villes. Pour le financement, je pense qu'il devrait être partagé par la commune, la région (canton, département..) puis aussi un petit peu par l'Etat, vu que les les transports publics d'une ville ne profitent pas qu'aux habitants de cette ville.


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C est bien jolie vos histoire de transport en commun.. Mais c est loin d etre toujours plus efficaces qu'un trajet en voiture.. je prends l exemple de 2 trajets que je fais souvent, chez moi la fac : en bus 50 minutes dans les tres tres bon jours, et 20 minutes en voiture (la recherche d une place de parking et compte dans les 20 mins), le choix est tres vite fait. deuxieme trajet, chez moi le centre ville, 35 mins en bus dans les bon jours et environ 20 mins aussi environ.. pour la place je vais direct au parking sous terrain.. et ca coute pas vraiment plus chere que le bus... Et pour reprendre l idee de Sweet les transport en commun c est bien quand tu voyage leges..


Personne n'a dit que les transports en commun répondent idéalement à toutes les situations en l'état actuel des choses. Il y a aussi pas mal d'efforts à faire au niveau des liaisons de rocade (banlieue-banlieue), des fréquences, de la vitesse et de la régularité (sites propres).
Et si un jour tu as un bus qui va de chez toi à ta fac en 30 minutes, ou 25, ne serais-tu pas prêt à perdre 5 ou 10 minutes de trajet? A mon avis non, mais bon... il y a aussi toutes les mentalités à changer.
Et puis à chaque fois que tu vas à la fac ou au centre ville, tu emmène ton armoire normande?


----------



## molgow (23 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> je prends l exemple de 2 trajets que je fais souvent, chez moi la fac : en bus 50 minutes dans les tres tres bon jours, et 20 minutes en voiture (la recherche d une place de parking et compte dans les 20 mins), le choix est tres vite fait.



Tu n'as pas de chance, ou alors tu habites dans une région où les autorités n'investissent pas assez dans les transports publics.

Pour aller de chez moi à la Fac, je mets entre 50min et 1h en train+métro, en voiture, je mets à peu de choses près le même temps, sauf que je me tape des bouchons ou une circulation dense, et arrivé là bas, je suis bon pour payer le parking (hors de prix). Bref, utiliser la voiture dans un trajet quotidien pour moi, c'est synonyme de stress et de fatigue inutile. Le train est tellement plus agréable, ça me permet de me resposer, de lire ou de rencontrer des gens. Le temps que parfois j'ai l'impression de perdre en transports publics, je le gagne en confort de vie et en bonne humeur


----------



## alan.a (23 Juin 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Par contre va faire tes courses avec deux enfants, la poussette ect... avec les transports publics, mais ouiiiii !!
> 
> On parlera pas des horraires qui ne coresspondent jamais aux besoins des utilisateurs, où des nombreux endroits mal deservis voir pas du tout...
> 
> ...



Je fais mes courses avec mes 2 enfants via les transports en commun ou je me gare sur le parking qui n'est pas en centre ville. Je n'avais pas de poussette, mais un porte-bébé ventral puis dorsal de très bonne qualité (Vaude). En plus, ils n'ont pas le nez dans les pots d'échappement...  Il y a même une certaine maîtrise (Ce n'est pas celui de Rouen, mais celui d'Istanbul), ça ne semble pas les traumatiser 






Maintenant mes enfants (5 et 4 ans) marchent.

De toute façon, je préfère prendre le bus avec ses possibles inconvénients que de me traîner dans les bouchons avec les enfants qui s'impatientent. Mais je fais en sorte le plus possible d'éviter ses horaires et de me garer sur un parking gratuit rapidement accessible sans passer par le centre-ville,ensuite il faut traverser un pont... mon dieu, quel effort . (Mais je suis nanti, je le concède, car je peux me permettre d'aller en ville à n'importe quelle heure, n'importe quel jour de la semaine)

Pour le pb de la durée des trajets, la différence pdt entre les heures creuses entre les TC et la voiture est évidente. Mais sur Rouen, sur mon trajet, je peux t'assurer qu'elle s'inverse au bénéfice du TC sur les heures pleines, tout simplement parce que le tramway (nord - sud) roule tout seul sur ses rails et que la ligne (est-ouest) roule sur des voies protégées. La où tu mets 40 minutes en voiture pour te désengluer, tu en mets 10 en bus.

Je pense aussi que le transport gratuit soit une bonne idée, mais il faudrait que les collectivités compensent réellement le prix du ticket.

La voiture, c'est bien, mais pas en ville. 

Pour info, quelques chiffres extraient de National Géographic (qui n'est pas réputé pour sa fantaisie), sur les coûts occultes de l'essence (aux États-Unis, par gallon)...

FIXES : 
- Pétrole Brut : 0.75 $
- Raffinage : 0.24 $
- Distribution et marketing : 0.15 $

VARIABLES :
- Taxes fédérales (moyenne) : 0.43 $

TOTAL : 1.57 $

FRAIS CACHÉS :

- Congestion (valeur du temps perdu dans les bouchons, carburant gaspillé) : 1 $
- Accident de la circulation : 0.80 $
- Pollution locale (effets sur le santé respiratoire) : 0.40 $
- Impact des émissions de carbone sur le réchauffement de la planète : 0.12 $
- Risque de déséquilibre macroéconomiques (les pénuires temporaires de pétrole provoquent des perturbations a court terme dans le domaine l'emploi) : 0.12 $
- Fuites de pétrole des raffineries, des centres de distribution : 0.02 $

TOTAL : 2.46 $

Je pense qu'on peut rajouter à cela le coût des infrastructures, coût économique et écologique, pour info, la production de béton est responsable de 13 % des gazs à effets de serre (estimation portée à 18 % en 2007) et consomme en 23 000 fois le débit quotidien de la Seine à Paris... mais on sort un peu du débat.


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Sache également qu'un bus transporte bien plus de 12 personnes...
> D'autre part, maintenant, de plus en plus de bus roulent plus propres, avec du diester, du gazole TBTS (très basse teneur en souffre), du GNV, du GPL, ou avec des filtres à particules. Même si l'éfficacité de chacun n'est pas la même, en fonction des poluants. Mais les bus sont de plus en plus propres. Combien de voitures sont équipées de filtres à particules? En plus, ils sont régulièrement entretenus, à l'inverse des voitures.
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah une voiture transporte qu'une personne ?
 Les Autobus sont certes régulièrement entretenus mais ils sont vieux et n'ont pas les derniers équipements contre la pollution (à moins que je me trompe mais alors qu'est ce qu'ils puent et dégagent comme fumées !!) alors que les voitures le sont depuis 1990 minimum.
 Peut être que cela change suivant les villes, peut-être que dans la mienne il n'y a que des anciens bus et que forcément, je peux pas voir ce qu'il y a dans d'autres villes bien plus préoccupées par le sujet. Mais bon, personne n'est parfait.
 Moi je dis ça, mais sache que quand je vais sur paris, je laisse ma voiture dans la ville la plus proche du métro.


----------



## woulf (23 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah une voiture transporte qu'une personne ?



J'y ai pensé aussi, à ça, mais je me suis dit que j'allais pas couper les cheveux en quatre 

De fait, souvent tu vois dans les bagnoles... une seule personne: c'est une réalité que je constate deux fois par semaine quand je prends la tuture.

M'enfin, votre discours sur les transports en commun, c'est bien beau, mais ça présuppose pas mal de choses auxquelles perso je n'adhère pas:

- j'aime pas les gens, et les bus c'est plein de gens, en plus je les connais même pas,
- ils sont sans gêne, ils osent parler, téléphoner et se raconter leur vie devant tout le monde sans aucune pudeur, ils parlent même souvent fort, et certains osent même te regarder,

Non, sérieux, dans ma grosse voiture, au moins j'ai la paix, je suis pas obligé de supporter tous ces nazes pas beaux et malpolis et je mets la musique que je veux, je pollue un bon coup avec ma clim' et je roule sur ceux qui sont pas contents


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil : la voiture c'est bien : ca va me faire bosser  :love:


 chez michelin ?


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2004)

Oh, les verts vous nous gâchez le plaisir ; allez, un sujet vous attend ; tout équipé avec masque à gaz et kleenex


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

Bon moi je paierai pas la taxe 
 V10 8.1L 400Cv sans catalyseur ni rien


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah une voiture transporte qu'une personne ?


Occupation moyenne d'une voiture à Paris est de 1.3, je crois.
Donc si tu veux, je refais ma phrase
_Sache également qu'un bus transporte bien plus de 16 personnes ..._



> Les Autobus sont certes régulièrement entretenus mais ils sont vieux et n'ont pas les derniers équipements contre la pollution (à moins que je me trompe mais alors qu'est ce qu'ils puent et dégagent comme fumées !!) alors que les voitures le sont depuis 1990 minimum.


Combien de voitures sont équipées de Filtre à Particules? PSA, qui met pas d'efforts là dedans équipe certaines de ses voitures diesel depuis 2000. Actuellement, ils annoncent 617 000 FAP montés, soit 12% de leur production (diesel? totale? je sais pas).
Les bus diesel sont progressivement équipés. On doit en être à 4000 en France, selon l'ADEME. Et la différence c'est que les villes équipent leurs bus qui roulent déjà, tandis que le FAP ne se vend que sur des voitures neuves et qu'un paquet de voitures plus anciennes circulent. D'autre part, 1500 bus au GNV roulent en France, et eux n'ont pour l'heure pas besoin de FAP pour être au niveau du diesel dans ce domaine. Il y avait environ 15500 bus en circulation au 31 décembre 2001 (pas enore trouvé de chiffre plus récent. Les bus "propres" représentaient 30 % du total, et ca ne cesse d'augmenter).



> Peut être que cela change suivant les villes, peut-être que dans la mienne il n'y a que des anciens bus et que forcément, je peux pas voir ce qu'il y a dans d'autres villes bien plus préoccupées par le sujet. Mais bon, personne n'est parfait.


Quelle est ta ville? Généralement, l'age moyen du parc d'autobus d'un réseau est inférieur a 10 ans. Et les véhicules les plus récents sont ceux qui roulent le plus.

Non, vouloir accuser les transports publics de pollution, c'est peine perdue.


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oh, les verts vous nous gâchez le plaisir ; allez, un sujet vous attend ; tout équipé avec masque à gaz et kleenex



Les bagnolards ne supportent pas la contradiction?


----------



## molgow (23 Juin 2004)

Bon, pour revenir un peu au sujet, et pour intéresser tout le monde. Il existe quoi comme voiture qui fait vraiment des efforts questions pollution ? Il me semble qu'il y a la fameuse Toyota Prius (_sylko si tu nous regardes.. _).. et est-ce qu'il y en a d'autres ?


----------



## alan.a (23 Juin 2004)

La Honda Civic 4 portes IMA 

Ca fait pas lourd question choix   

Sinon il y a la Kiddy Van


----------



## Blytz (23 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Les bagnolards ne supportent pas la contradiction?



Toi non plus tu n aimes pas les contradicitons vus qu a part les transport en commun tout est a proscrir...  :hein:


----------



## alan.a (23 Juin 2004)

Renault avait testé un truc, la VESTA en 1987.
Elle avait parcouru Paris Bordeaux à une moyenne de 100 km pour une conso de 1.94 l/100, et une production de 65g de CO2 par Km ... Le projet est tombé aux oubliettes ... Dommage car avec les technologies actuelles elle serait sans doute plus performante (et moins moche)


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Toi non plus tu n aimes pas les contradicitons vus qu a part les transport en commun tout est a proscrir...  :hein:



Sisi, j'aime bien les contradiction! Jusque là, on peut pas dire que j'ai pas répondu aux détracteurs des TC (je fais ptetre des messages un peu long). 
Je n'ai pas non plus ouvert un autre sujet pour continuer à parler de TC sans être emmerdé par les autres!


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Occupation moyenne d'une voiture à Paris est de 1.3, je crois.
> Donc si tu veux, je refais ma phrase
> _Sache également qu'un bus transporte bien plus de 16 personnes ..._


 Ah ... 12 voitures avec 1.3 personnes ça fait ?  Oh !! 15.6 tu as bien calculé 


			
				PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est ta ville? Généralement, l'age moyen du parc d'autobus d'un réseau est inférieur a 10 ans. Et les véhicules les plus récents sont ceux qui roulent le plus.
> Non, vouloir accuser les transports publics de pollution, c'est peine perdue.


 Ben je peux te dire que si dans les villes principales, les bus sont changés tout les 10 ans, certaines villes moins importantes le sont tout les 15 ans minimum.

 De plus, je n'accuse pas les transports publics, je dit simplement la conclusion d'un rapport qui dit que les bus (donc pas tout les transports publics) polluent beaucoup plus qu'une simple voiture. Maintenant, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que cela s'arrange (je l'ai déjà dit) et que l'électrique progresse (tramway et le reste). Il reste quand même beaucoup de chemin à faire pour qu'un simple citoyen préfère laisser sa voiture.


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas non plus ouvert un autre sujet pour continuer à parler de TC sans être emmerdé par les autres!


 Ah !!!! .... Ce que tu veux pas qu'on te fasse, tu le fais aux autres ?


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2004)

Le sujet est ouvert à tous véhicule.    (j'apprend beaucoup, c'est bien   )

La ville de Luxembourg va lancer un programme ambitieux pour les transports en commun. 

Un tram va être mis en place.


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

J'ai eu un Kernel Panic pendant que j'écrivais ce message!!! 



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... 12 voitures avec 1.3 personnes ça fait ?  Oh !! 15.6 tu as bien calculé


Et tu as vu? Bon prince, j'ai arrondi à 16 



> Ben je peux te dire que si dans les villes principales, les bus sont changés tout les 10 ans, certaines villes moins importantes le sont tout les 15 ans minimum.


Non, les villes le bazardent pas leurs bus au bout de 10 ans. C'est l'age moyen qui est de moins de 10 ans. Dans le cas de Grenoble, que je connais bien, on a ferraillé, en mars, une petite dizaine d'autobus datant de 1984 et 1986 (dont mon avatar...  ). Pas mal de bus datant d'entre 1985 et 1989 ont été sortis du parc récemment et sont en attente d'être vendus. II en roule encore datant de 1987, mais très peu. Ensuite, il y a encore 4 ou 5 bus datant de 1990 qui servent uniquement pour le ramassage scolaire. Après roulent encore régulièrement des bus de 1991 et au delà. Avec une dizaine de 1992 qui ne sortent plus que pour les scolaires. Inversement, quelques petits bus de 1994 et 1996 ne roulent plus (réformés) ou presque pas (mais c'est parce que c'était un peu de la merde).
Il y a donc des véhicules anciens (environ 15 ans), mais à Grenoble l'age moyen du parc était de 5,94 ans, au 1er janvier 2004 (incluant donc ceux qui ont été feraillé dernièrement et ceux mis hors parc). Cela-dit, l'age moyen du parc grenoblois est un des plus jeune de France.
(apparté : il est de combien pour les voitures particulières françaises? J'ai lu un age de 7 ans, en 2001. C'est vrai?)
Bref... il y a toujours des vieux véhicules dans un parc, mais ils sont régulièrement remplacés. Bien sûr, dans les petites villes, ce n'est peut-être pas aussi clair, mais dans les villes moyennes, je pense que si. 



> De plus, je n'accuse pas les transports publics, je dit simplement la conclusion d'un rapport qui dit que les bus (donc pas tout les transports publics) polluent beaucoup plus qu'une simple voiture. Maintenant, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que cela s'arrange (je l'ai déjà dit) et que l'électrique progresse (tramway et le reste).


Brutalement, oui, un bus pollue plus qu'une voiture. C'est normal : c'est plus lourd, plus gros. Mais au moins, le moteur n'est pas sur-dimensionné. Une voiture pourrait polluer bien moins si elle n'était pas si inutilement puissante.
Mais au vu du nombre de personnes transportées, le transport collectif prend un sacré avantage.



> Il reste quand même beaucoup de chemin à faire pour qu'un simple citoyen préfère laisser sa voiture.


Oui.. Et des 2 côtés : à la fois pour améliorer les dessertes, et aussi dans la mentalité des gens. Là ou je bossais avant, j'avais une collègue qui habite à 300m d'un arrêt de bus la menant directement au boulot. Temps de trajet 7 minutes (autant qu'en voiture), un bus toutes les 7 à 8 minutes en heure de pointe. Eh ben non... tous les matins, elle venait en voiture. Elle préférait visiblement faire 2km en voiture et s'embêter le soir à trouver une place au bas de chez elle (ce qui n'est pas évident). Un autre collègue venait en voiture, je le comprends, il fallait 10 minutes en voiture, peut etre 40 en bus. Mais depuis bientôt 1 an, une ligne de bus a été prolongée du bas de chez lui à son boulot, prenant le même trajet qu'il fait en voiture. Je n'y suis plus depuis 6 mois, mais je suis sûr qu'il prend toujours sa voiture. Et il trouvait cher l'abonnement à 300 EUR l'année (abonnement sur tout le réseau grenoblois, tout le temps) mis en place dans le cadre d'un accord entre la SEMITAG (exploitatn du réseau) et les entreprises (dont la notre).


----------



## PER180H (23 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La ville de Luxembourg va lancer un programme ambitieux pour les transports en commun.
> 
> Un tram va être mis en place.


Plus qu'un tram, c'est un tram-train! En France, il y a pas mal de projets de tram-train, mais aucun n'a encore abouti.
Il y a bien le T2 de Paris qui roule sur une ancienne voie ferrée. Celui d'Aulnay-Bondy en IdF qui reprend aussi les emprises d'une voie ferrée. Mulhouse en construit un sur une voie ferrée inutilisée. Lyon également réutilisera une voie ferrée désaffectée. Mais ce n'est pas vraiment pareil que le tram-train de Bruxelles, qui circulera sur une voie ferrée *au milieu de trains classiques*. La même chose que ce qui se fait à Sarrebrücken (la ligne de tram-train va d'ailleurs jusqu'en France, à Sargeumines). 

C'est bien!


----------



## lechneric (23 Juin 2004)

Moi en ville une seul solution pour un individu: le scoot
en plus de ma Prius j'ai un scoot 125 4T (Honda Nes)




catalysé avec pare brise, par temps de pluie je ne suis même pas mouillé, top case pour les petites courses avec une conso 7L pour 180 kms   mieux que la Prius



Sinon Le diesel, cela pollue et cela tue


----------



## molgow (23 Juin 2004)

un lien d'actualité sur le sujet

Au passage, j'avais lu une fois que les scooter étaient pratiquement aussi nocif qu'une voiture, car les catalyseurs ne sont pas obligatoires (ou le sont que depuis très peu longtemps) et que les efforts concernant la consommation et la pollution sont nettement moins importants que pour une voiture. Si quelqu'un peut confirmer (par une article) ?


----------



## lechneric (23 Juin 2004)

Il y avait une étude concernant les moteurs 2 temps qui sont les plus polluants
http://mondada.net/francesco/scooter-abe.html

Mais ne pas oublier qu'un 2 deux roues ne subit pas les embouteillages, pour faire mes 6 kms, pour aller au boulot, en voiture (Prius) 15 à 20 Min et en scoot 7 à 10 min maxi ....


----------



## molgow (23 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai, mais toute économie est bonne à prendre si elle est possible 

Merci pour le lien.


----------



## molgow (23 Juin 2004)

C'est pire que je pensais :



> Cette étude démontre qu'un scooter de 125 cm3, équipé d'un moteur deux temps, pollue autant que 144 voitures. Pour une moto de 1200 cm3 sans catalyseur, on arrive à 200 voitures.



Bien sûr, ce facteur 144 correspond à la pollution. Et non pas au CO2.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2004)

a amiens j'avais  compté sur un trajet pour me rendre à la fac.

en bus : 15mn en comptant les embouteillages et les voies réservées aux bus, arrêt pile devant la fac
en voiture : 5mn de trajet, 20mn *minimum* de recherche de place (la fac est proche du centre ville dans un quartier aux nombreuses places gratuites)
en scooter : 5mn de trajet + 5mn pour sortir le scoot de la coour arrière plus casque, impers** à transporter
en vélo : 5mn de trajet (via les voies réservées*, eh oui !  ) et seulement l'imper** (mais comme le scoot on arrive trempé sour la pluie)

résultat, j'avais chois le vélo par beau temps et le bus sous la pluie

a paris : 
30mn de trajet en métro (2 changements dont 2 tapis roulant à chatelet) mais sec quand il pleut, inconvénient principal : fais trop chaud ! avantage : parfois  j'y vais en cabine de conducteur (les photos vont venir) via un pote
en scoot : surement beaucoup moins mais pas de place pour le garer
vélo : a peu de choses près 30mn aussi, avantage : on fait du sport, désavantages : il pleut souvent  et les parisienhs en voiture... :affraid:
voiture : non j'y pense même pas  ma caisse est sur une place en face de l'appart depuis deux semaines... 

*voies réservées très surveillée donc pas de scoot et un peu de offroad en vélo
** coupe vent quoi...


----------



## sylko (23 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir un peu au sujet, et pour intéresser tout le monde. Il existe quoi comme voiture qui fait vraiment des efforts questions pollution ? Il me semble qu'il y a la fameuse Toyota Prius (_sylko si tu nous regardes.. _).. et est-ce qu'il y en a d'autres ?



Les gros camions n'aiment les Prius.   C'est arrivé à 13h30.

Je viens de tester les transports publics. 21 francs suisses (14 euros) pour 55 km et 1h15 de trajet.  :hein:


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Les bagnolards ne supportent pas la contradiction?


Qui te dit que je suis "bagnolards" !... Rigolo !
Ridicule comme remarque, ce n'est pas un problème de contradiction !...
Ce thread a été créé par des passionnés et assez longtemps il a été leur terrain avec des débats et la présence d'un Sylko qui défend sont auto bien dans la tendance actuelle.
Et puis assez brutalement est intervenu la notion d'opposition à cette même auto...
Même bien fondé je ne suis pas d'accord qu'on kidnappe ce thread pour ce débat ; il doit rester à la passion auto pas aux polémiques pour ou contre...
Je suis d'accord pour un débat mais ailleurs...




			
				PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Sisi, j'aime bien les contradiction! Jusque là, on peut pas dire que j'ai pas répondu aux détracteurs des TC (je fais ptetre des messages un peu long).
> Je n'ai pas non plus ouvert un autre sujet pour continuer à parler de TC sans être emmerdé par les autres!


Tu ne manques pas d'aplomb !... Tu arrives par effraction dans un sujet consacré à l'auto et tu n'apprécies pas qu'on te dises d'aller jouer plus loin !...

Parler des véhicules mais pas les opposer...



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir un peu au sujet, et pour intéresser tout le monde. Il existe quoi comme voiture qui fait vraiment des efforts questions pollution ? Il me semble qu'il y a la fameuse Toyota Prius (_sylko si tu nous regardes.. _).. et est-ce qu'il y en a d'autres ?


Vu dans la presse le Ministre des Transports (GdR) au volant d'une Prius et qui interpelle les constructeurs français pour qu'ils accélèrent la mise au point et l'industrialisation de modèles équivalents...
Projets sur lesquels ils travaillent depuis bientôt 2 ans dans le cadre d'un projet européen ; tous deux travaillent d'ailleurs sur des modèles diesel avec FAP qui s'avéreraient d'un meilleur rapport prix/anti-dépollution/performance/économie...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

Une pensée pour la Prius à Sylko.   Ça fait vraiment ch...  Espérons qu'elle soit vite remise sur ces roues... et que l'affaire soit rapidement arrangée :mouais:

 P... de camion.


----------



## Blytz (23 Juin 2004)

Arf c est vraiment con pour ta pryus..


----------



## molgow (23 Juin 2004)

Navré pour toi Sylko   
Le camion est fautif? ou est-ce que tu as tenté un dépassement par la droite en préselection?


----------



## alan.a (23 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est pire que je pensais :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince, j'aurai pas cru autant !!! Je vais mettre des pédales sur ma 650 !!!



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

>



C'est un coup du concessionnaire Mazda qui est derrière  

En tout cas j'admire la précision du marquage à la craie sur la chaussée   
Qu'elle précision ces Suisses !!!

(je me souviens d'un fou rire en arrivant en Suisse avec notre camion de déménagement, à la vue du panneau : Attention, STOP à 27 m. Là on s'est dit qu'il était temps de ne plus rigoler )


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2004)

Argh   :hein:   

Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ? T'as rien eu ? Qui est le fautif ? Elle roulait plus là ? Elle s'est faite embarquer par une dépaneuse ? 
Y'a pour combien de de dégats ? 

'tain, c'est arrivé à Dorigny à coté d'où je l'ai essayée 

Pôv Prius


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2004)

A part ça, j'ai passé avec succès mon examen pratique de permis bagnole aujourd'hui, je suis tout heureux :rateau: 

Je suis allé faire un tour vers Chexbres chez des amis, et à la sortie de l'autoroute, j'ai du freiner fort, il y'a avait une vieille Twingo qui était sur le toit au milieu de la route depuis visiblement quelques secondes. Les feux était allumés et le gars était en train de sortir de la caisse portable à la main... 

Pôv Twingo


----------



## sylko (24 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, j'ai passé avec succès mon examen pratique de permis bagnole aujourd'hui, je suis tout heureux :rateau:
> 
> Je suis allé faire un tour vers Chexbres chez des amis, et à la sortie de l'autoroute, j'ai du freiner fort, il y'a avait une vieille Twingo qui était sur le toit au milieu de la route depuis visiblement quelques secondes. Les feux était allumés et le gars était en train de sortir de la caisse portable à la main...
> 
> Pôv Twingo


Bravo pour l'obtention de ton permis.  

Je revenais du Parc Bourget. où nous avions eu la mini AES. J'attendais sagement au cédez-le-passage. Léon avec son gros camion, devait être absorbé par le trafic, venant de la gauche. Il s'est arrêté à côté de moi à 40 centimètres. Ma vue étant bouchée par son camion je ne pouvais pas m'engager. Lorsqu'il a démarré, j'ai klaxonné immédiatement. Trop tard, il n'a rien vu et il ma embarqué la portière, l'aile et le bouclier avant.  

Il prétend que je ne me trouvais pas au cédez-le-passage avant lui. Bref, rapport de la gendarmerie et la suite se passera devant la justice. Sa parole contre la mienne. :hein:


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2004)

Erff, une fois de plus l'équation: léon + gros camion = gros con se vérifie


----------



## sylko (24 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Erff, une fois de plus l'équation: léon + gros camion = gros con se vérifie


 
Je n'irais pas jusque là!

Il est clair qu'il a peur pour son job.


----------



## turnover (24 Juin 2004)

Il n'y avait pas de témoins ? A mon avis, c'est du 50/50 ...
 Pac cool quand même quand on est dans son droit et qu'on se fait arnaquer


----------



## alan.a (24 Juin 2004)

L'équation Paulo + auto = gros con se vérifie aussi parfois pour les motards.
et Roberto + moto = gros con se vérifie aussi les autos.

Et je ne parle pas des cyclistes et de piétons qui cumulent tous les gros cons.

Mais il faut se dire qu'on peut tous être le gros con de quelqu'un, une erreur d'inatention et si vite arrivée !!
Mais la moindre des civilités, c'est de la reconnaitre.


----------



## PER180H (24 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dit que je suis "bagnolards" !... Rigolo !


Ben chais pas, mais quand on a tendance à qualifier de "Verts", ceux qui défendent les transports en commun (cf le titre du topic que tu as ouvert et "_Ici on accueille tous les militants verts qui polluent le thread "vroum vroum"_), je me dis que j'ai pas du avoir trop tord de parler de bagnolard. Moi, je l'ai pas mal pris. J'ai aussi mis un smiley. 



> Ridicule comme remarque, ce n'est pas un problème de contradiction !...


Si c'est pas une contradiction, c'est de la discrimination.  :



> Ce thread a été créé par des passionnés et assez longtemps *il a été leur terrain avec des débats* et la présence d'un Sylko qui défend sont auto bien dans la tendance actuelle.
> Et puis assez brutalement est intervenu la notion d'opposition à cette même auto...
> Même bien fondé je ne suis *pas d'accord* qu'on kidnappe ce thread *pour ce débat* ; il doit rester à la passion auto pas aux polémiques pour ou contre...
> Je suis d'accord pour un débat mais ailleurs...


Donc c'est un sujet sur lequel on débat, mais pas de celui-là.
Dans ce sujet, on a parlé de voitures, de bateaux, de motos, de Formule 1, de moteur à air comprimé.... On peut débattre en une Wrangler et une Mini Cooper S, on peut débattre du nouveau bonus/malus qui va être instauré, on peut débattre de l'utilité des 4x4 en ville (suite à l'annonce du maire de Londres), mais pas de l'utilité de la voiture en ville.
D'autre part, c'est Foguenne qui a ouvert ce sujet (bon, le sujet d'origine "beurk" a disparu) et Foguenne a dit


> Le sujet est ouvert à tous véhicule


 



> Tu ne manques pas d'aplomb !... Tu arrives par effraction dans un sujet consacré à l'auto et tu n'apprécies pas qu'on te dises d'aller jouer plus loin !...


"Par effraction" ?? Je suis arrivé sur ce sujet le 26 mai à 13h14 (page 16, tout en haut), pour apporter des précisions sur GNV, alors que ca en était déjà à parler de pollution, de 4x4 en ville, donc de parler de véhicules en opposition. Je lisais un peu ce sujet depuis quelques temps. J'ai répondu sans qu'on m'y invite à un message sur lequel j'avais de quoi répondre. Désolé... j'aurais du sonner, mais j'ai pas trouvé la sonnette.



> Parler des véhicules mais pas les opposer...


On peut opposer une Prius et un Hummer, mais pas un autobus et une voiture. Pourtant, les deux font "vroum vroum". Bon, d'accord, j'ai introduit les tramways qui sont silencieux.. j'avoue...

Non, j'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est "tu nous emmerde avec tes salades. Va faire mumuse avec tes amis écolos là-bas." :hein:
Je ferai la même chose dans un forum Voitures, d'accord, on pourrait me traiter de Troll, mais là, c'est un forum Mac...

J'ai sûrement tort, mais bon....


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

Je suis totalement contre le fait que tu n'aurais pas ta place dans ce thread.. tes reponses sont toujours tres tres bien argumentees  et bien faite.. mais il est vrai qu'on est partis d'un post pour parler de la pation de l'automobile pour en arriver a l'automobile c'est mal, ca pollue! (je sais le thread parle de tout vehicule mais c'est clairement oriente automobile a la base  ) Et le fait de descendre la voiture à ce point a ptete pas etait tres bien perçu..  

PS : arretes de parler de 4x4!!! ce sont les touts terrains le probleme.. pas les vehicules 4 roues motrices!!!!


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il prétend que je ne me trouvais pas au cédez-le-passage avant lui. Bref, rapport de la gendarmerie et la suite se passera devant la justice. Sa parole contre la mienne. :hein:



Argh...  :rose:   

Bonne chance pour la suite... Tiens nous au courant :mouais:


----------



## sylko (24 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> "Par effraction" ?? Je suis arrivé sur ce sujet le 26 mai à 13h14 (page 16, tout en haut), pour apporter des précisions sur GNV, alors que ca en était déjà à parler de pollution, de 4x4 en ville, donc de parler de véhicules en opposition. Je lisais un peu ce sujet depuis quelques temps. J'ai répondu sans qu'on m'y invite à un message sur lequel j'avais de quoi répondre. Désolé... j'aurais du sonner, mais j'ai pas trouvé la sonnette.
> 
> 
> On peut opposer une Prius et un Hummer, mais pas un autobus et une voiture. Pourtant, les deux font "vroum vroum". Bon, d'accord, j'ai introduit les tramways qui sont silencieux.. j'avoue...
> ...


Tu es le bienvenu sur ce sujet. Tes messages sont toujours très bien argumentés.  
On y apprend des tas de choses. Continue...

Et félicitations pour ton 100e post.


----------



## sylko (24 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Argh... :rose:
> 
> Bonne chance pour la suite... Tiens nous au courant :mouais:


Oui, mais je ne vais pas étaler tout ça sur MacGé.  

C'était déjà limite. J'avais juste un coup de blues et je devais me lâcher.


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2004)

c'est pas mal comme ça, ça lui donne un petit coté Roots  
nan, Leon, la prochaine fois dis lui de viser un gros 4x4 bien polluant plutot 
bref, condoleance, en esperant que tu puisses reparer rapidement.


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas mal comme ça, ça lui donne un petit coté Roots
> nan, Leon, la prochaine fois dis lui de viser un gros *4x4* bien polluant plutot
> bref, condoleance, en esperant que tu puisses reparer rapidement.




TOUT TERRAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## PER180H (24 Juin 2004)

Ca n'a pas l'air trop trop méchant, non? Enfin je sais pas.

Désolé d'y revenir, mais c'est aussi ça l'avantage des transports en commun : plus besoin de se faire du soucis pour la carrosserie de sa bagnole chérie!


----------



## woulf (25 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a pas l'air trop trop méchant, non? Enfin je sais pas.
> 
> Désolé d'y revenir, mais c'est aussi ça l'avantage des transports en commun : plus besoin de se faire du soucis pour la carrosserie de sa bagnole chérie!



Ahhh !  je m'insurge !
C'est pas d'une bagnole qu'on parle, mais d'une prius, nuance


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Tant que la direction n'est pas touche, c'est pas ultra grave, mais ca fait chier quand meme... 
Et je suppose que le camion lui n'a rien eu??


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Je sais que ca fait un moment qu on en avais parle, mais mon site remarche a peine..

Donc il est bien possible (mais surement tres difficile) d immatricule une TVR en France


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2004)

Tout bientôt... des photos exclusives d'iMax...   

Stay Tuned...


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Si cela vous interesse j en ai d'autre des photos comme ca.. pas toujorus de tres bonnes qualite c est sur (l appareil et le photographe sont pas bon  ) mais certaine voiture sont assez rare..


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a pas l'air trop trop méchant, non? Enfin je sais pas.
> 
> Désolé d'y revenir, mais c'est aussi ça l'avantage des transports en commun : plus besoin de se faire du soucis pour la carrosserie de sa bagnole chérie!



justement, un pote bossant à la RATP m'a proposé sa place à l'année dans un grand parking de Paris, gardé et tout et tout et réservé aux gars de la RATP...   

c'est chouette les transports en communs !     

_c'est un ancien client que j'ai en partie fait switcher et vespaïste (salut kermit !  )_


----------



## PER180H (26 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> justement, un pote bossant à la RATP m'a proposé sa place à l'année dans un grand parking de Paris, gardé et tout et tout et réservé aux gars de la RATP...
> 
> c'est chouette les transports en communs !
> 
> _c'est un ancien client que j'ai en partie fait switcher et vespaïste (salut kermit !  )_


 Ben voui! Mais c'est normal que les conducteurs de transports en commun utilisent leur voiture, et donc aient besoin de parkings : Tant qu'il n'y aura pas des bus ou autres 24h/24, il n'ont guère d'autre choix que de se rendre en voiture au dépôt à 4h30 du matin, ou pour le quitter à 22h pour conduire les premiers ou les derniers bus. Certains viennent en vélo.

Mais même avec un parking gardé, ca n'empechera pas de se prendr eun camion dans l'aile à un rond-point!


----------



## Blytz (27 Juin 2004)

J'ai cru entendre qu il y a eu une sorte de championnat de France du meilleur conducteur de bus, t'aurais pas des infos la dessus?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2004)

Une jolie petite histoire en ce dimanche matin...  C'est long à charger... les images pèsent chacune 1,3Mo. Pas très malin le gars.


----------



## Blytz (27 Juin 2004)

Si j'ai bien tout compris (mon anglais est deplorable.. autant que mon orthographe  ) on peu dire que celui qui a fait le reportage a eu pas mal de chance pour ca voiture.. et que le conducteur du 4x4 etait severement atteint...


----------



## molgow (27 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une jolie petite histoire en ce dimanche matin...  C'est long à charger... les images pèsent chacune 1,3Mo. Pas très malin le gars.



Arff.. depuis le temps qu'on dit que les tout-terrains 4x4 sont dangereux


----------



## Blytz (27 Juin 2004)

C'est pas la voiture qui est dangereuse mais son conducteur


----------



## sweet (27 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Justement, les transports publics deviennent de plus en plus performants et pratiques, alors que la voiture l'est de moins en moins : n'y a-t-il pas des bouchons, des problèmes de parking, ca coute cher, les prix du carburant qui augmentent, etc...?
> Et ces inconvénients ne vont pas se résorber. On ne va pas avoir le mazout gratos, ou bien des 2x3 voies jusqu'au coeur des villes avec parking géant et infini.
> 
> Et lorsque les avantages comme celui que cite alan.a
> (quote]pour les horaires non bouchonneux (sur la sortie de Rouen), il y a un parking gratos sur les quais ou tu accèdes quasi direct par une voie rapide. Tu as juste un pont à traverser et tu es en centre-ville...


 disparaitrons (car ils vont disparaitre) alors tu verrras que prendre le tram (bon.. ok.. le "metrobus", dans le cas d'alan.a  )est non seulement pratique, mais économique.


Combien de personnes parmi ceux que je vois à Carrouf, par exemple ont 2 enfants et la poussette?? Il y a des cas ou la voiture est plus pratique que le bus. Mais ceux qui défendent leur petite voiture, on dirait qu'ils ont tous les jours 4 enfants en bas-age et une armoire normande à trimbaler. 
Non.


Là, oui, il y a des efforts à faire. M'enfin même, regarde dans une ville à quelle moment de la journée les routes sont saturées : le matin vers 8h et le soir vers 17h. Comme quoi une bonne partie des gens ont des besoins en même temps. Et ça, les transports publics peuvent jouer un rôle. Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des efforts à faire pour les déplacements loisirs : plus tard en soirée, ou même les week ends.


Il y a moyen d'en satisfaire le plus grand nombre. Mais alors selon toi, c'est quoi la solution? On reste en l'état actuel? Tout le monde est satisfait de se coller au cul sur le périph pour se déplacer, et on dit qu'il n'y a pas de problème?
On élargit toutes les routes? Ce qui ne fera qu'inciter à les utiliser plus et on retoruve le même problème de saturation à moyen terme (pas grave.. on élargira de nouveau)
Ou bien on développe des façon alternatives de se déplacer?

Je te laisse choisir. Mais moi je pense que si les gens qui peuvent sans difficultés prendre les transports collectif (ou la marche, ou le vélo) au lieu d'utiliser leur voiture au moindre mouvement, alors déjà, on respirerait un peu mieux.[/QUOTE]

Pour résumer je n'ai rien contre les transports public, cependant je pense qu'ils sont vraiments utiles que dans les grands centres ville, et ceci pour des déplacements sans "encombrements" (sacs plein de courses, pousettes ect...) A mon sens les transports public sont très bien pour aller au travail (pour autant que ce soit possible) pour les étudiants qui n'ont pas encore d'autres solutions et aussi pour les personnes agées qui n'ont plus d'autres choix.

Maintenant pour ce qui me concerne, je ne vais pratiquement jamais en ville, simplement je n'aime pas la ville...
Même pour les courses y a pas besoin d'aller en centre ville, au cas ou certain ne l'ont pas remarqués, les grands centre commerciaux se trouvent en dehors des centres villes, le plus souvent dans des zones industrielles faciles d'accès en voiture et comme par hasard tout aussi souvent mal déservient par les transports public.
A votre avis c'est vraiment un hasard ? Non bien-sûr, les grandes chaînes de magasins savent très bien que:
1. Il n'est guère aisé de transporter de grandes quantités de marchandises dans les transports public.
2. Qu'il est très dificile d'accéder aux centres des grandes viles en voitures.

C'est pourquoi de plus en plus les grandes chaîne de distribution s'installent à l'extérieur des grandes villes, hé oui ils savent pertinament que la voiture reste le moyen idéal pour les courses.

Franchement tu pars de devant ta porte, tu arrives dans le parking du magasin, tu prends ton chariot juste à côté, tu fais tes courses et ensuite machine inverse et retour devant ta porte tout ça sans encombres et sans être tributaire d'un quelconque horraire (à part celui du magasin).
Y'A PAS MIEUX !!

Jamais les transports public n'arriveront a rivaliser, ceci malgrès tous leurs efforts et leurs bonnes volontés que je reconnais tout à fait.

Il faut arréter de rêver, la voiture ne disparaitra pas demain, elle va évoluer (dans le bon sens j'espère) tout comme les transports public d'ailleur.

Je pense que tout deux on leur place et leur utilité dans la société, cependant je suis également pour les véhicules PROPRES autant pour les voitures que que pour les vhéhicules des transports public. Mais qui dit propres ne dit pas forcément petites voitures de faible cylindrée et peu puissante.
On peut tout à fait imaginer dans le futur de belles sportives ou de grosses 4X4 puissantes et PROPRES... 

Amitiés à tous, Chris.


----------



## woulf (27 Juin 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Franchement tu pars de devant ta porte, tu arrives dans le parking du magasin, tu prends ton chariot juste à côté, tu fais tes courses et ensuite machine inverse et retour devant ta porte tout ça sans encombres et sans être tributaire d'un quelconque horraire (à part celui du magasin).
> Y'A PAS MIEUX !!



Si, il y a mieux: houra.fr => la livraison à domicile !
J'ai découvert ça justement en habitant en ville dans un immeuble sans parking, eh bin franchement, ça m'évite de me prendre la tete comme thebig lorsqu'il va croiser les beauf communis à auchan avec son rav4  

En plus, comme je me déplace pas, eh bin je sors pas mon 4*4 kipolu et je laisse le renault trafic du gentil livreur distiller ses effluves de gasoil à ma place :love:


----------



## PER180H (27 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru entendre qu il y a eu une sorte de championnat de France du meilleur conducteur de bus, t'aurais pas des infos la dessus?



Oui, ca s'est passé du 16 au 19 juin à la Porte de Versailles, lors du salon Transports Publics, où je suis allé (et dont j'ai mis ici quelques photos). Chaque réseua participant avant sélectionné son candidat (par des épreuves, chez eux), et tous les mini-vainqueurs se sont retrouvés à Paris. IL s'agissait de conduire un R312, un Agora S ou un GX317 sur différentes épreuves, je crois, dont un slalom entre les quilles, je crois, ou un parcours avec des capteurs qui mesuraient l'inconfort subi par les passagers, il y a eu aussi un parcours sur une des lignes de la RATP. En fait, j'en sais guère grand-chose. Seulement que c'est un conducteur de la RATP qui a gagné (n'en déplaise à ceux qui trouvent que les bus parisiens conduisent mal.  ) Roanne est 3e, le reste, je sais plus.


----------



## PER180H (27 Juin 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'ils sont vraiments utiles que dans les grands centres ville


Pas forcément les grands centre-ville. De toutes façons, mêmes des villes plus modestes connaissent des difficultés de circulation, et viennent aux transports publics. Après dans les banlieues, pour l'instant, il n'est pertinent que dans les grandes villes. Mais avec des efforts (notamment des liaisons banlieue-banlieue, qui sont très sous-développées), il devra aussi être très utile.



> et ceci pour des déplacements sans "encombrements" (sacs plein de courses, pousettes ect...)


On voit pourtant plein de mamans avec leur poussette dans les bus. L'accès est d'autant plus facile depuis que les bus sont à plancher bas. Auparavant, c'etait la galère pour monter les marches avec la poussette. Maintenant, ca va tout seul. Et il y en a beaucoup. Aux heures de pointes, ca coince, certes, mais en heures creuses, y'a aucun problème avec les poussettes. Pour les sacs plein de courses, pour peu qu'ils soient pas trop nombreux, c'est faisable. Y'en a qui s'organisent avec un sac à dos. Enfin, c'est faisable.



> A mon sens les transports public sont très bien pour aller au travail (pour autant que ce soit possible) pour les étudiants qui n'ont pas encore d'autres solutions et aussi pour les personnes agées qui n'ont plus d'autres choix.


Pour tout le monde, en définitive!  Mais les TP devront de plus en plus satisfaire aux demandes de déplacements loisirs. L'offre doit se développer les soirs et week ends. Après je vois pas de raisons d'aller bosser en bus, et de continuer d'aller faire du lèche-vitrine le samedi en voiture.



> C'est pourquoi de plus en plus les grandes chaîne de distribution s'installent à l'extérieur des grandes villes, hé oui ils savent pertinament que la voiture reste le moyen idéal pour les courses.


Faut dire aussi qu'ils auraient du mal à implanter une grande surface dans un centre ville déjà très bâti. Des fois, j'aimerai bien qu'on en revienne un peu plus au commerce de proximité. Je trouve dingue, par exemple que certains prennent leur voiture pour aller acheter leur pain au supermarché. Enfin bon... ca va être un autre débat. Mais oui, les centres commerciaux profitent clairement des facilités de circulation de l'automobile.



> sans être tributaire d'un quelconque horraire (à part celui du magasin).


Il y a des lignes de metro, bus ou tram, où on n'est pas du tout tributaire d'un horaire de passage. Quand on sait qu'il y a un passage toutes les 5 minutes, c'est plus une contrainte, l'horaire. Mais c'est loin d'être le cas de partout, oui.



> Jamais les transports public n'arriveront a rivaliser, ceci malgrès tous leurs efforts et leurs bonnes volontés que je reconnais tout à fait.


Vu les difficultés croissantes de circulation dans les villes, pour peu qu'on développe des TC en site propre, qui peuvent donc s'affranchir de ces difficultés de circulation, ils arriveront certainement à rivaliser. Le conseil Général de l'Isère est en train de lancer un projet de tramway périurbain, de Grenoble à Moirans, sur une distance de 18.5km ( www.ysis38.fr ), afin de désengorger l'entrée nord-ouest de la ville. Chaque jour, l'autoroute A48 avance au ralenti sur plusieurs kilomètres. Avec ce tramway, on pourra faire le parcours Moirans-Grenoble en une vingtaines de minutes, contre au moins autant en voiture, dans les bouchons. Avec une fréquence de passage qui devra être élevée (enfin, j'espère), l'automobile ne pourra pas rivaliser. On est bien là en périurbain, donc plus du tout en centre ville. De toutes façons, si l'automobile était si efficace, pourquoi réclame-t-on sans arrets des nouvelles routes, des rocades, des parkings, etc...? A Grenoble, si la voiture était inégalable, pourquoi voudrait-on construire une "rocade nord", un tunnel qui devait passer 3 fois sous l'Isère pour 2 milliards de francs il y a 3 ans, qui va finalement franchir cette rivière 2 fois en souterrain et 1 fois par dessus (pont) pour maintenant 3 milliards de francs (et on n'a toujours pas commencé à creuser et on sait toujours pas ce qu'on va trouver en dessous). On entend aussi parler d'un tunnel sous le Vercors qui essaiera d'absorber le traffic supplémentaire que va apporter l'A51 (qui doit délester l'A7...).
Enfin bref... 



> Je suis également pour les véhicules PROPRES autant pour les voitures que que pour les vhéhicules des transports public. Mais qui dit propres ne dit pas forcément petites voitures de faible cylindrée et peu puissante.


Ben une voiture inutilement puissante, même + ou - "propre", pourra être encore plus propre si elle n'est pas inutilement puissante. Enfin, de toutes façons, toutes ces histoires de cylindrées passeront à la trappe quand on devra se passer de pétrole.  



> On peut tout à fait imaginer dans le futur de belles sportives ou de grosses 4X4 puissantes et PROPRES


Oui ces véhicules pourront être électriques! C'est très puissant l'électrique! Ca a un couple phénoménal, et constant quelque soit la charge demandée au moteur. Mais Pourquoi ils faut qu'ils soient puissants? A quoi ca sert?


----------



## molgow (27 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> On entend aussi parler d'un tunnel sous le Vercors qui essaiera d'absorber le traffic supplémentaire que va apporter l'A51 (qui doit délester l'A7...).



Je me permets une petite digression à propos des tunnels. En Suisse, on a un axe autoroutier Nord-Sud très engorgé. Le transit Italie-Allemagne passe presque tout par le tunnel autoroutier du Gothard. Il est évidemment très engorgé, et la solution de nos autorités et de construire un tunnel ferrovière de 57 km de long qui commence et fini beaucoup plus en aval (des 2 côtés) que l'actuel tunnel routier.

Plus d'infos par là...

Je trouve la solution vraiment bonne. Transférer de la route au rail les marchandises sur les longs trajets (pas sur le dernier trajet de livraison) est vraiment bien. Le train est tout de même nettement moins polluant que le camion, d'autant plus lorsque comme en Suisse, il est alimenté presque à 100% d'électricité issue de l'énergie hydraulique. En plus de quoi ça permet au conducteur de se reposer, ou mieux de ne pas avoir de conducteur : il suffit d'avoir un chaffeur présent au départ et à l'arrivée mais pas le même. Je suis persuadé qu'avec l'inéluctable montée des prix du pétroles ce genre de solutions seront économiquement très attrayantes.

Rien à voir avec ce qui précéde, une solution (parmi pleins d'autres) pour réduire déjà un peu sa pollution: aller au boulot à plusieurs (c'est souvent possible de trouver qqn dans son entreprise qui habite près de chez vous, ou peut vous prendre/déposer, ou alors l'inverse).

Sinon, pour revenir un peu au sujet initial, je suis allé visiter le site de plusieurs constructeurs automobiles (Ford, Land Rover notamment) et je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver les consommations moyennes d'essence...


----------



## sweet (27 Juin 2004)

Hello !!

Pour être clair, je suis partiellement d'accord avec tes remarques, notament en ce qui concernes les villes et l'utilision des transports public, avec une excetion pour les courses, franchement là c'est trop la galère, si je prend mon cas quand on fait les courses c'est pour le mois et pour 4 personnes, je te laisse imaginer le volume et le poids...   

Juste pour Woulf, la livraison à domicile c'est bien mais c'est cher !! :hein:  :hein: 

Si je prend mon cas, encore une fois, désolé, les transports public sont inutilisablent pour :

1. Aller au travail, j'habite une région mal déservie et j'ai des horraires iréguliers. Si je prend les transports public je met 2 Heures pour aller bosser, avec la voiture 35 - 40 minutes. Donc rien qu' avec le temps perdu en transport public, je paie largement mes déplacements en voiture. Alors imagine si j'ajoute le prix des transports public (c'est très cher en plus) et encore l'aspect des horraires iréguliers y'a pluqu' à oublier.
2. Faire mes courses en transports public, non seulement pour les raisons citées plus haut et de plus résidant en Suisse et faisant mes courses en France voisine, là il faut carrément oublier...
3. Pour mes déplacements de loisirs, n'allant quasiment jamais en ville, je n'ais pas de soucis de circulation, parking ect... Et lors de mes loisirs j'aime partir un peu au hasard faire une randonée par-ci par-là et surtout pouvoir m'arêter sans contraintes dans un endroit qui me plait (impossible en transport public) en fait je suis un inconditionel de la liberté !!  

Pour terminer, pour ce qui est des véhicules puissants, ayant piloté des voitures de courses, je peut dire qu'il y a une notion de plaisirs à utiliser ce types de voitures, hé oui ça compte aussi !! :love:
Ayant également pratiqué le 4X4 je peut là aussi parlé de plaisir avec ce type de véhicules !!

Donc pour moi, voitures PROPRES OUI, mais pas au détriment du PLAISIR DE CONDUIRE !! :love:

Bonne nuit et meilleures salutations, Chris.


----------



## PER180H (28 Juin 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Pour terminer, pour ce qui est des véhicules puissants, ayant piloté des voitures de courses, je peut dire qu'il y a une notion de plaisirs à utiliser ce types de voitures, hé oui ça compte aussi !! :love:
> Ayant également pratiqué le 4X4 je peut là aussi parlé de plaisir avec ce type de véhicules !!
> 
> Donc pour moi, voitures PROPRES OUI, mais pas au détriment du PLAISIR DE CONDUIRE !!


Le plaisir de conduire... oui. Il y en a qui prennent plaisir à fumer au restaurant, ou dans le train. Dans les TGV (en France), ce sera totalement interdit dès décembre prochain. 
Hier, j'étais en montagne et sur la route du retour, il y avait pas mal de motards dont le plaisir était d'"arsouiller"dans les virages à doubler un peu n'importe comment, quitte à obliger la voiture devant laquelle ils se sont rabattus brusquement, à freiner un peu fort, il y en avait aussi qui brisait le silence agréable du coin plus ou moins paumé où j'étais.
Moi, mon plaisir, ca pourrait être me promener en hélicoptère au dessus des maisons. Ou d'aller travailler en hélicoptère. Ce serait le pied. 

Enfin bon... désolé, il faut que je me sauve (je vous laisse tranquille jusqu'à mercredi, minimum!  )


----------



## woulf (28 Juin 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Hello !!
> 
> Juste pour Woulf, la livraison à domicile c'est bien mais c'est cher !! :hein:  :hein:
> 
> ...



Bon, pour la livraison, je sais pas par chez toi, mais avec houra je m'en tire à à peu près 10 euros de livraison; par rapport au temps perdu à aller à l'hyper, à faire la queue avec des gens pas beaux qui sentent pas toujours bon, à me coltiner les courses du caddie à la voiture et à rentrer chez moi plus le cout de l'essence, hein, he bin je trouve que je suis gagnant 

Pour ce qui est des bagnoles, attention à ton discours, les voitures de courses distillent surement du plaisir, mais sur route FERMEE, lorsque tu es avec des GENS au milieu, c'est criminel de "se faire plaisir en voiture de course", pareil que les motards qui s'arsouillent en obligeant ces vilains caisseux à piler; cela étant pour être aussi motard, on est plus souvent en position de faiblesse face aux caisses qu'à leur foutre les jetons. mais bon des connards inconscients, y'en a partout, et à moto aussi... m'enfin bon... gaaaaaaz !   :love:


----------



## alan.a (28 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> mais bon des connards inconscients, y'en a partout, et à moto aussi... m'enfin bon... gaaaaaaz !   :love:



C'est curieux comme c'est "connards" (je cite ) je ne les croisais pas trop cet hiver par 2 ° sous la pluie ...
C'est curieux cette prolifération  estivale. Ils attendent quand même trois jours de beaux temps et plus de 26 ° pour sortir on ne sait jamais  

Tracé comme un con ou planter un virage en rappant les calles pieds ça fait toujours super pro, alors que bon , il suivi de tourner le guidon et de soigner le look ... Faire la même chose ou planter un freinage d'urgence sous les pluies de novembre, c'est autre chose   

Je ne parle pas des zigotos en jet short basket (et gourmette) sur des gsxr ... Ceux là, quand ma femme les accueille aux urgences (quand ils y arrivent...) sont plus que nus


----------



## kitetrip (28 Juin 2004)

Et pour la solution des bouchons en ville, pourquoi pas des trottoirs roulants ? Ca fait de l'exercice tous les matins et en plus ça va vite (plus rapide en tout cas que la vitesse moyenne d'une voiture en heure de pointe sur le périph'  )

Trottoirs roulants... J'ai le droit de réver, non ?


----------



## alan.a (29 Juin 2004)

C'est déjà vieux comme concept. A l'expo universelle de Paris 1900, il y avait déjà ça.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

et le Segaway : c'est rigolo ce genre de truc (et écolo pour les petits déplacements)


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2004)

Il y a un article dans le 24 Heures aujourd'hui à propos de la Prius. Ils disent notamment qu'elles consomment plus que ce qui est prétendu par Toyota (env. 6 litres/100 plutôt que les 4 litres/100 promis). Sylko, tu as aussi remarqué ça ?


----------



## sylko (29 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un article dans le 24 Heures aujourd'hui à propos de la Prius. Ils disent notamment qu'elles consomment plus que ce qui est prétendu par Toyota (env. 6 litres/100 plutôt que les 4 litres/100 promis). Sylko, tu as aussi remarqué ça ?


Il est clair qu'effectuer un test entre Genève et Lyon, par l'autoroute, n'indique pas la consommation que le constructeur prétend.  

Clair aussi qu'à haut régime, celle-ci monte un peu. Mais en roulant sur une route nationale, elle peut descendre même en dessous des 4,3 l/100.

Par la route du lac, entre Lausanne et Villeneuve, j'arrive à 3,9 l/100 de moyenne. Un autre extrême, Aigle-Villars en poussant à donf pour voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre. 12 l/100 km Dans l'autre sens, 0 l/100 km en descente.  

En fait, la consommation dépend d'énormement de facteurs. S'il fait froid, le moteur doit se préchauffer. S'il fait chaud, la climatisation peut influer. Le style de conduite également.

Ma moyenne sur 3 mois d'utilisation intensive et 15000 km est de 5,4 l/100 km.

En ce moment, elle est encore moindre. Vu que mon périphérique Bluetooth est en carrosserie pour 3 semaines.


----------



## turnover (29 Juin 2004)

C'est pas mal mais je trouve pas ça exceptionnel. J'avais fait un test sur 10000km de route  et seulement de route. Pas d'autoroute et de ville. Je consommais 5.7l/100km avec un bon vieux TDI 110cv. Bien sûr pas plus de 90km/h  et accélérations tranquilou


----------



## sylko (29 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mal mais je trouve pas ça exceptionnel. J'avais fait un test sur 10000km de route et seulement de route. Pas d'autoroute et de ville. Je consommais 5.7l/100km avec un bon vieux TDI 110cv. Bien sûr pas plus de 90km/h  et accélérations tranquilou


 
Bien sûr qu'un diesel peut consommer encore moins. Je n'ai pas acheté la Prius pour sa consommation.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et le Segaway : c'est rigolo ce genre de truc (et écolo pour les petits déplacements)


bon tout le monde s'en fout de ce nouveau mode de déplacement, c'est ça ? aller je retourne à mon skateboard


----------



## lechneric (29 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr qu'un diesel peut consommer encore moins. Je n'ai pas acheté la Prius pour sa consommation.



Moi non plus, pour ma part je n'arrive pas à descendre sous les 6 L/100 en ville, sur route je me maintien autour des 5,3L

Si vous voulez un diésel performant et économe allez voir la Honda Accord 2.2 i-CTDi 3,07L/100 de moyenne  
http://www.vroom.be/fr/actnwshow.asp?id=1654&type=auto
http://www.auto.outrefranc.com/view...start=32&sid=7ed58d71481f49447e5d3f9cde5d55e0

J'ai pu rouler qq km dedans, quel silence   et la finition au top

@+


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr qu'un diesel peut consommer encore moins. Je n'ai pas acheté la Prius pour sa consommation.



Pourquoi alors ?! Je croyais justement que le grand atout de cette voiture était sa consommation économique, mais visiblement ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## iMax (29 Juin 2004)

Bah oui, c'est déja pas mal du tout comme consommation 

Par contre, 3 l au 100km pour une Accord Diesel, j'y crois pas...


----------



## Blytz (29 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi alors ?! Je croyais justement que le grand atout de cette voiture était sa consommation économique, mais visiblement ce n'est pas le cas.



Surement le cote ecologique...


----------



## lechneric (29 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, c'est déja pas mal du tout comme consommation
> 
> Par contre, 3 l au 100km pour une Accord Diesel, j'y crois pas...



Et pourtant se son des test homologués 
je cite une partie de l'article du lien plus haut:
"Non content de ces performances exceptionnelles pour un turbo-diesel 4 cylindres, l'Accord CDTI a aussi réalisé un test de consommation. Il s'agit d'un economy-run. C'est à dire que sur un trajet routier, un conducteur hautement sélectionné a roulé comme s'il avait des oeufs sous l'accélérateur, pour parvenir à la consommation la plus minime possible, et les résultats sont au-delà de toutes les espérances.En effet, de la piste d'essais de Papenburg, à Wiesbaden, sur un trajet de 674,171 km, la Honda Accord, précisément le modèle qui venait d'établir plusieurs records de performances (elle était donc bien rôdée !), a eu la consommation moyenne ridicule de 3,07 l/100 km !!! 
Le parcours comprenait un mix de routes et d'autoroutes, on suppose qu'il a été presque entièrement réalisé en cinquième, et heureusement que l'Accord tire long (à 100 km/h, le moteur est à peine à 2000 tr/mn), mais cela reste incroyable..."


----------



## lechneric (29 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi alors ?! Je croyais justement que le grand atout de cette voiture était sa consommation économique, mais visiblement ce n'est pas le cas.



Pour faire des économie de carburant j'aurai opté pour Lupo 3L

Mais le principal avantage de la Prius c'est sa faible émission de rejets nocifs pour l'environnement qui est actuellement l'une des meilleurs toutes catégories confondue et dans son segment c'est pas la peine de chercher plus loin
Ses rejets sont globalement inférieurs de 75% de la norme Euro IV de 2005 la plus part des diesels actuels ne passerai pas cette norme......


----------



## iMax (29 Juin 2004)

C'est étonnant ces 3L consommés, j'aurais pas cru.... 

Par contre, je suis étonné de voir comme ils trashent la Prius dans 24 heures alors que j'en avait plutôt lu du bien dans la presse française :mouais:

Je suis étonné qu'il y ait de telles différences de consommation 

En tout cas, c'est des ploucs de mettre un article comme ça dans 24 heures...  Moi qui suis justement en train d'essayer d'en faire acheter une à mes grands parents qui veulent changer leur vieille Vectra...  
Ça va me compliquer la tache :mouais:


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2004)

ahhh.. oui ok, merci pour ta réponse.
la Prius est bonne pour les rejets de particules mais pas pour le CO2. Maintenant, il reste plus qu'à faire une Prius en modèle "petite voiture" pour avoir une consommation moindre.


----------



## sylko (29 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi alors ?! Je croyais justement que le grand atout de cette voiture était sa consommation économique, mais visiblement ce n'est pas le cas.



Pourquoi l'ai-je acheté? Surtout pour l'avancée technologique. Elle embarque une quantité de choses, qui se trouveront sur les autres modèles, dans quelques années.
Je suis un geek.   

Concernant la consommation, je le répête. En economy run, il est possible de descendre en dessous des 4 l/100 km, avec la Prius. Suivant la conduite, elle est vraiment très variable.

Les journalistes spécialisés dans le domaine automobile, ne sont de toute manière jamais très objectifs. Un peu comme ceux qui se répandent dans la rubrique informatique.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2004)

Mais sans rire maintenant, l'environnement, on s'en fout !!!

NOn ??
Si !!!

C'est vachement trop tard, maintenant c'est juste un argument éléctoral parmi d'autre...(merci beigle...)

Bon, faisons péter les gros diesel qui puent...et haut les coeurs !!!


----------



## sylko (29 Juin 2004)

Elle vient de décrocher 5 étoiles au test de sécurité Euro NCAP. J'ai encore de la marge!


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2004)

Elle est déjà réparée ta Prius ? 

Je viens de traverser la France du Sud-Ouest au nord-est (1150 km pour rentrer chez moi) et j'ai été épaté par les routes et autoroutes française. Je suis passé par les nationnales et les départementales pour le départ, pour le retour par les autoroutes. 
Je n'ai vu aucune route dégradée, les panneaux indicateurs sont bien placés, bref c'est impeccable.


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est déjà réparée ta Prius ?
> 
> Je viens de traverser la France du Sud-Ouest au nord-est (1150 km pour rentrer chez moi) et j'ai été épaté par les routes et autoroutes française. Je suis passé par les nationnales et les départementales pour le départ, pour le retour par les autoroutes.
> Je n'ai vu aucune route dégradée, les panneaux indicateurs sont bien placés, bref c'est impeccable.



C'est vrai qu'en arrivant dans le nord et plus précisément en Belgique, on est assez surpris de l'état des routes et de la signalisation.  :mouais:


----------



## sylko (30 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est déjà réparée ta Prius ?
> 
> Je viens de traverser la France du Sud-Ouest au nord-est (1150 km pour rentrer chez moi) et j'ai été épaté par les routes et autoroutes française. Je suis passé par les nationnales et les départementales pour le départ, pour le retour par les autoroutes.
> Je n'ai vu aucune route dégradée, les panneaux indicateurs sont bien placés, bref c'est impeccable.



Non, je ne la récupère que dans 3 semaines.   

En Suisse, il y a une vingtaine d'années, nous avions les meilleures routes du monde. Ce n'est plus le cas...   

C'est peut-etre pour cette raison, qu'il y a de plus en plus de 4x4.


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de traverser la France du Sud-Ouest au nord-est (1150 km pour rentrer chez moi) et j'ai été épaté par les routes et autoroutes française. Je suis passé par les nationnales et les départementales pour le départ, pour le retour par les autoroutes.
> Je n'ai vu aucune route dégradée, les panneaux indicateurs sont bien placés, bref c'est impeccable.



bah, faut dire qu'on ne faiut pas d'élevages de poules en plein milieu de nos autoroutes nous !  

(mais elles sont payantes...  et en même temps, ça me rassure !  rien que pour 

107.7FM attention à vous sur l'autoroute A16 en direction de Calais, une nappe de brouillard s'est allongée sur la route au point kilométrique 241km. Prudence. Quand à vous sur l'autoroute A4, un chevreuil se promène avec son chien sur les voies entre les bornes kilométriques 281 et 302. Prudence. Take Care... Sur l'autoroute A1, pas de problèmes particuliers à part un ralentissement de 6km au niveau du péage de senlis et de 15km au niveau de Roissy-Charles de Gaulle et en direction de Paris... :affraid: :affraid:

sinon, ça va... j'ai la plus grosse autoroute de france à très peu de km de chez moi et je l'emprunte tout le temps, je regrette qu'elle ne soit éclairée que sur certaines portions et que les automobilistes restent collés à la voie centrale, surtout les hollandais, belges et nordistes, allez comprendre et je suis assez reconnaissant aux équipes de la sanef d'être très actives (et aux gendarmes, attention les 306S16 encore utilisées par la BMO de Roye ne sont pas tout à fait conformes aux modèles de série... ne jouez pas avec eux !  )


----------



## turnover (30 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est déjà réparée ta Prius ?
> 
> Je viens de traverser la France du Sud-Ouest au nord-est (1150 km pour rentrer chez moi) et j'ai été épaté par les routes et autoroutes française. Je suis passé par les nationnales et les départementales pour le départ, pour le retour par les autoroutes.
> Je n'ai vu aucune route dégradée, les panneaux indicateurs sont bien placés, bref c'est impeccable.



Je t'invite à venir visiter les routes des Cévènnes  tu pourras plus dire que c'est impeccable


----------



## turnover (30 Juin 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant se son des test homologués
> je cite une partie de l'article du lien plus haut:
> "Non content de ces performances exceptionnelles pour un turbo-diesel 4 cylindres, l'Accord CDTI a aussi réalisé un test de consommation. Il s'agit d'un economy-run. C'est à dire que sur un trajet routier, un conducteur hautement sélectionné a roulé comme s'il avait des oeufs sous l'accélérateur, pour parvenir à la consommation la plus minime possible, et les résultats sont au-delà de toutes les espérances.En effet, de la piste d'essais de Papenburg, à Wiesbaden, sur un trajet de 674,171 km, la Honda Accord, précisément le modèle qui venait d'établir plusieurs records de performances (elle était donc bien rôdée !), a eu la consommation moyenne ridicule de 3,07 l/100 km !!!
> Le parcours comprenait un mix de routes et d'autoroutes, on suppose qu'il a été presque entièrement réalisé en cinquième, et heureusement que l'Accord tire long (à 100 km/h, le moteur est à peine à 2000 tr/mn), mais cela reste incroyable..."



J'y crois pas un seul instant pour une utilisation quotidienne "normale" sur certaines routes.
Ma voiture est donné pour 4,7l/1000 et j'y arrive jamais ... Une fois que tu te retrouves sur une bonne côte tu peux dire adieu à tes 3l. Puis ensuite réalisé en cinquième ?  :affraid: C'est le plat pays l'endroit ou a eu lieu le test ?


----------



## alan.a (30 Juin 2004)

Je vous invite a visiter les autoroutes de ma douce Bretagne, qui en plus d'être impécables, sont gratuites..


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fait ch... je crois que je me suis encore fait flashé...   J'en suis pas certain, car j'ai eu le flash alors que j'étais quasi à la hauteur du radar (voiture parquée au bord de la route). Peut-être c'est le gars devant moi avec sa SLK 32 AMG qui s'est fait prendre.



C'était bien moi...  Reçu ce matin: 100 francs.


----------



## Blytz (30 Juin 2004)

LOL.. ca va c est pas trop chere


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> LOL.. ca va c est pas trop chere



Je suis bon pour l'année...  En général j'en calcule une (voire deux) comme ça dans le budget...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En Suisse, il y a une vingtaine d'années, nous avions les meilleures routes du monde. Ce n'est plus le cas...
> 
> C'est peut-etre pour cette raison, qu'il y a de plus en plus de 4x4.



j'en connais d'autres de routes dans le coin qui te bousillent tes amortisseurs en un rien de temps :sick:


----------



## iMax (30 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi, je me suis pris 100 balles d'amende, mais à scooter et pas pour les memes raisons...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien moi...  Reçu ce matin: 100 francs.



encoooore ! :love: filez moi du boulot !


----------



## lechneric (1 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas un seul instant pour une utilisation quotidienne "normale" sur certaines routes.
> Ma voiture est donné pour 4,7l/1000 et j'y arrive jamais ... Une fois que tu te retrouves sur une bonne côte tu peux dire adieu à tes 3l. Puis ensuite réalisé en cinquième ?  :affraid: C'est le plat pays l'endroit ou a eu lieu le test ?



Essai fait sur un circuit avec un pilote spécialisé dans ce genre de tests   donc sur une utilisation quotidienne tu peux toujours rêver   
C'est juste pour montrer le potentiel de la voiture. (ils ont utilisé un véhicule de série pris au hasard)

PS: La Prius ne rejette que 104g/km de CO2 soit la la troisième des moteurs thermique..... la 1ere La Lupo 3L (86g/km)


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

My name is max, iMax... 
















Arf...


----------



## woulf (2 Juillet 2004)

bon, et les photos en mouvement, c'est pour quand


----------



## sylko (2 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> bon, et les photos en mouvement, c'est pour quand


 
Je veux des photos avec un gros camion.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je veux des photos avec un gros camion.



Salaud...  Et si iMax portait malheur...


----------



## lechneric (4 Juillet 2004)

bientot des courses de cote en Prius

http://www.moteurnature.com/actu/2004/prius_gt_competition.htm

Il y a de la marge pour Toyota, ils peuvent sortir une super Prius 8,7s pour abattre le 0 à 100   

Sinon un pti kit carrosserie 





http://www.toyota.co.jp/Showroom/customize/prius/parts/index.html#


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

C'est matra qui est à l'origine du design ???  


Chouette les japs sont capables de mauvais gout eux aussi !!!


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est matra qui est à l'origine du design ???
> 
> 
> Chouette les japs sont capables de mauvais gout eux aussi !!!




Matra a été racheté par Pininfarina. Ils ont emmenagé dans l?usine de Romorantin.

Dommage que Matra aille autant tardé pour sortir l'Avantime...


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> bientot des courses de cote en Prius



J'en fait une de 15 km tous les jours. En Audi A4, ces trois prochaines semaines.


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Sinon un pti kit carrosserie



A part les jantes ignobles, ça va


----------



## Blytz (5 Juillet 2004)

J'etais deja pas fan du design de la Prius.. la ca l'arrange pas vraiment..


----------



## lechneric (5 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> A part les jantes ignobles, ça va



sinon il y a celles ci 






Les Japonais  :mouais:   

Vous savez que la Prius a des jantes alu d'origine recouvertes d'enjoliveurs plastiques   une mode au Japon


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'en fait une de 15 km tous les jours. En Audi A4, ces trois prochaines semaines.


J'ai vraiment pas de bol. Il ne restait plus d'Audi A4. Je dois me contenter d'une VW... Phaeton.


----------



## Blytz (5 Juillet 2004)

comment passer de 5l /100kms a plus de 10l/ 100kms en une lecon.. 

C est koi comme moteur d'ailleurs?


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> comment passer de 5l /100kms a plus de 10l/ 100kms en une lecon..
> 
> C est koi comme moteur d'ailleurs?


 
Je n'ai pas encore soulevé le capot.  

Je comprends maintenant, pourquoi on m'a demandé, si j'avais l'intention de me rendre à l'étranger, avant de me la mettre à disposition


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore soulevé le capot.
> 
> Je comprends maintenant, pourquoi on m'a demandé, si j'avais l'intention de me rendre à l'étranger, avant de me la mettre à disposition



fais péter les photos


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> comment passer de 5l /100kms a plus de 10l/ 100kms en une lecon..
> 
> C est koi comme moteur d'ailleurs?



C'est un petit V8 de 4,2 litres qui développe 335 chevaux. Pas mal pour une voiture du peuple à 100'000 euros


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)

Vous allez rire, mais j'ai bien envie d'acheter ceci... C'est une voiture que j'ai toujours trouvé sympa. Mon père en a eu 2 ainsi que 2 Dianes  Pis bon, j'aime bricoler 






Bon, ce serait pas pour tout les jours, j'ai la Clio de ma mère + le scooter pour ça...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2004)

Tu ne voudras plus te ta Prius.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez rire, mais j'ai bien envie d'acheter ceci... C'est une voiture que j'ai toujours trouvé sympa. Mon père en a eu 2 ainsi que 2 Dianes  Pis bon, j'aime bricoler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai appris à conduire avec la Diane de ma mère. Elle était terrible cette voiture.


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne voudras plus te ta Prius.



C'est clair que ça change!


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est un petit V8 de 4,2 litres qui développe 335 chevaux. Pas mal pour une voiture du peuple à 100'000 euros



P... C'est dans quel garage qu'ils prêtent des bagnoles pareilles ?  

Tu l'as tirée un peu, pour voir ?


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> P... C'est dans quel garage qu'ils prêtent des bagnoles pareilles ?
> 
> Tu l'as tirée un peu, pour voir ?



Tu pourrais pas arrêter de poser des questions idiotes?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez rire, mais j'ai bien envie d'acheter ceci... C'est une voiture que j'ai toujours trouvé sympa. Mon père en a eu 2 ainsi que 2 Dianes  Pis bon, j'aime bricoler
> 
> Bon, ce serait pas pour tout les jours, j'ai la Clio de ma mère + le scooter pour ça...



C'est marrant, j'ai justement "flasché" pour une Dyane lors de mon voyage dans le sud-ouest.

J'ai même "immortalisé" l'instant


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

en même temps, faut pas non plus tout melanger.
une diane c'est rigolo (mais dans le genre je prefere l'ami8), une deuche c'est bô :love:


----------



## Blytz (6 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est un petit V8 de 4,2 litres qui développe 335 chevaux. Pas mal pour une voiture du peuple à 100'000 euros



Enfin une motorisation interessante


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une motorisation interessante


Je n'ai pas encore fait le plein. Ca sera certainement moins interessant...


----------



## Blytz (6 Juillet 2004)

Dois y avoir facilement 70 litres la dedans.. a plus d'un euros le litre (en tout cas en france), effectivement ca fait mal


----------



## sylko (10 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Dois y avoir facilement 70 litres la dedans.. a plus d'un euros le litre (en tout cas en france), effectivement ca fait mal



C'était exactement ça! 
J'ai fait 2 pleins cette semaine.   
C'était une bonne expérience, mais je suis content de m'en être débarrassé. Trop flippant d'avoir une telle voiture.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais je suis content de m'en être débarrassé. (...)



Tu l'as jetée en-bas un ravin?  :casse: Dommage, j'ai raté la Phaeton à Sylko.


----------



## kitetrip (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai justement "flasché" pour une Dyane lors de mon voyage dans le sud-ouest.
> 
> J'ai même "immortalisé" l'instant


  Mort de rire ! Les gens devaient te prendre pour un extraterrestre :modo:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire ! Les gens devaient te prendre pour un extraterrestre :modo:



Surtout le propriétaire d'une 911 turbo garé non loin.


----------



## kitetrip (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Surtout le propriétaire d'une 911 turbo garé non loin.


 Le propriétaire de la Dyane a du se dire "Enfin quelqu"un qui a du goût" 
 Et puis, pour la 911 Turbo, y'a plein d'images sur le Net... alors que la Dyane 

 Mais il parait que les mathématiciens voudraient bien avoir plusieurs Dyane...
 " - A qui sont ces voitures ?
  - Ce sont mes Dyanes :rateau:"

 Bon OK, je sors


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bande de p'tits joueurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est le chanteur des chaussettes noires ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2004)

Il a gardé ces chaussures de villes...


----------



## Blytz (11 Juillet 2004)

un ptit lien sympa pour tout ceux qui aiment les modifications mais qui n'ont pas les moyens de le faire a l'echelle 1. Bon bien sur comme dans 99% du tuning y a a prendre et a laisser, mais certaine repliques sont splendide, je prends comme exemple la Ford Mustang Shelby GT500 Eleanor du film "60 secondes chrono"


----------



## iMax (12 Juillet 2004)

Sacrée Eleanor... Toujours aussi superbe...  :love:


----------



## kitetrip (12 Juillet 2004)

Que dire ! Magnifique


----------



## Blytz (12 Juillet 2004)

Par contre le prix fait assez peur.. comptez 230¤ sans les frais de port.. mais comme c etait une serie limitee je pense pas qu il en reste..


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2004)

en parlant de voitures du peuple, c est dingue le nombre de Passat et de Bora dans les rues de Manhattan (un peu moins vers les autres quartiers), on croise tres souvent des Passat Break et je me marre a les comparer aux yellow cab (Ford Crown Victoria) qui renvoient nos passat au rang de Clio et en comparaison, la passat a l homogeneite de suspension d une clio pour ici... a noter quand meme aussi pas mal de Ford Focus quasi inchangees et qui font tres sportives ici et j a pris une photo de prius des services d electricite (pour sylko) et on en croise dans central park des services de securite du parc

en passant, ils conduisent comme des malades en ville (surtout les taxis qui depassent allegrement les 50mph)


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de voitures du peuple, c est dingue le nombre de Passat et de Bora dans les rues de Manhattan (un peu moins vers les autres quartiers), on croise tres souvent des Passat Break et je me marre a les comparer aux yellow cab (Ford Crown Victoria) qui renvoient nos passat au rang de Clio et en comparaison, la passat a l homogeneite de suspension d une clio pour ici... a noter quand meme aussi pas mal de Ford Focus quasi inchangees et qui font tres sportives ici et j a pris une photo de prius des services d electricite (pour sylko) et on en croise dans central park des services de securite du parc
> 
> en passant, ils conduisent comme des malades en ville (surtout les taxis qui depassent allegrement les 50mph)



Au cours de l'été 2002, j'avais vu plusieurs fois des grosses pubs murales pour les Bora; ils ont fini par en vendre 
Ce qui m'avait frappé par rapport à la californie, c'était qu'il y avait très peu de 4*4 à New York, alors que, effectivement, vu la conduite des taxis, ça serait pas du luxe


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2004)

bah les 4x4 sont presents mais souvent sous la forme de SUV du Japon, je pense a Nissan et mitsubishi qui vendent plein de 4x4 genre casque de samurai

beaucoup de Lincoln Town Car (centre de Manhattan) et a part cet armada genre fourmi (vu d ici) de tacos jaune, ya pas un moment sans une sirene de police (Courtoisie, Professionalisme, Respect) que c est inscrit sur les tutures... on reve...


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2004)

a noter qu aux passages pietons, les taxis sont persuades d avoir la priorite


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2004)

Ils ont ceci de plus silencieux


----------



## Blytz (12 Juillet 2004)

C'est aussi plus pratique pour se deplacer dans la circulation


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2004)

Un clin d'oeil à notre ami Cecil...    

http://www.fuh2.com


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi plus pratique pour se deplacer dans la circulation


non, le plus pratique ici, c est encore une MetroCard UnLimited...    

apres quelques joursmes observations (rapides je regarde plus les gens que le reste)

bon, je situe quand meme ou je loge : Murray Hill et MidTown et dans ce quartier les voitures les plus frequentes sont : Ford Crown Victoria (les fameux Cabs jaune conduits par des etrangers pour la plupart), beaucoup Lincoln TownCar (vu la taille de la voiture, c est assez risible pour le parisien que je suis devenu) et Ford Taurus (en gros, ca ressemble a l ancienne mondeo en beaucoup plus long), suivent des Nissan Quest, Honda Shuttle, pas mal d Infinity (dont le coupe G35) et quelques hummer qui font beaucoup moins impressionnants ici en comparaison 

en voitures "europennes", on trouve en premiere place la Ford Focus (strictly the same), puis la VW Bora et la VW Passat (souvent break) et ces trois voitures sont assez frequentes (surtout la Focus), quelques Golf tres souvent Cabrio


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

j allais oublier un bon nombre de Lincoln TownCar Limousine et nous avons croise un Hummer H2 limousine ce qui l a fait elle aussi se retourner car la c etait tres impressionnant !!


----------



## Blytz (14 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un clin d'oeil à notre ami Cecil...
> 
> http://www.fuh2.com




Il a un H1 Cecil


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un clin d'oeil à notre ami Cecil...
> 
> http://www.fuh2.com



héhé.    

"The H2 is the ultimate poseur vehicle. It has the chassis of a Chevy Tahoe and a body that looks like the original Hummer; i.e. it's a Chevy Tahoe in disguise."


----------



## Blytz (14 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, le plus pratique ici, c est encore une MetroCard UnLimited...
> 
> apres quelques joursmes observations (rapides je regarde plus les gens que le reste)
> 
> ...



Se deplacer a cheval c est plus sympa


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j allais oublier un bon nombre de Lincoln TownCar Limousine et nous avons croise un Hummer H2 limousine ce qui l a fait elle aussi se retourner car la c etait tres impressionnant !!



Tu nous posteras quelques photos. 

Bon amusement!


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous posteras quelques photos.
> 
> Bon amusement!


ah non, a part quelques trucs speciaux (dont des prius pour Sylko), j ai autre chose a photographier !!


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

tiens, c est dingue comme nos avatars sont semblables mon cher foguenne, Silvia s est achete une peluche...


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah non, a part quelques trucs speciaux (dont des prius pour Sylko), j ai autre chose a photographier !!


Arffff. Ne me parle pas de Prius. La mienne se morfond au fond d'une carrosserie.  

J'en ai marre de tester chaque semaine une autre voiture.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c est dingue comme nos avatars sont semblables mon cher foguenne, Silvia s est achete une peluche...



Oui, elle est mignonne non?


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

elles en ont du bol nos compagnes...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (15 Juillet 2004)

Et un ptit film de la jap, un !

Grand Prix de France 2004, appareil Sony DSC-P72. Musique : Evanescence - Lies.

2004 Ryu Design Prod

Pour ceux qui cherchent la musique, le groupe a eu la gentillesse de ne pas se faire d'argent avec les musiques qu'ils ont créées avant d'être connus... elle est donc téléchargeable légalement et gratuitement ici : Evanescence - Lies


----------



## Blytz (15 Juillet 2004)

Sympa la video.. bien qu un peu repetitive 

Par contre je sais pas si ca va plaire a tout le monde


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (15 Juillet 2004)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Et un ptit film de la jap, un !
> 
> Grand Prix de France 2004, appareil Sony DSC-P72. Musique : Evanescence - Lies.
> 
> ...



Sympa mais j'ai coupé le son.   (je blague 
)J'aurais préféré le bruit de la Ferrari.  
La modena cabrio est sympa aussi.


----------



## sylko (15 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as jetée en-bas un ravin?  :casse: Dommage, j'ai raté la Phaeton à Sylko.


Tu as effectivement raté un grand moment.  


A part ça...


*BMW rappelle 4000 de ses voitures*

Le problème provient d'un logiciel défectueux. En raison d'une erreur de production chez un fournisseur, les parties défectueuses ont été livrées et utilisées pour la fabrication. Les véhicules concernés sont les série 5, 6, 7 ainsi que le modèle X5 avec une cylindrée V8 ou V12.  

Selon le constructeur, au pire des cas, le moteur peut s'éteindre pendant le trajet. Pour plusieurs modèles, l'assistance au freinage et la direction assistée sont susceptibles de lâcher. Par conséquent, le danger peut s'avérer plus ou moins important en fonction des conditions de circulation. 

Cool ces BMW


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *BMW rappelle 4000 de ses voitures*
> 
> Le problème provient d'un logiciel défectueux. En raison d'une erreur de production chez un fournisseur, les parties défectueuses ont été livrées et utilisées pour la fabrication. Les véhicules concernés sont les série 5, 6, 7 ainsi que le modèle X5 avec une cylindrée V8 ou V12.
> 
> ...


Ah ouais d'accord...se sont déjà des savonnettes quand il pleut  (ahhhhhhhh ces propulsions)


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en voitures "europennes", on trouve en premiere place la Ford Focus (strictly the same)


Quelques détails changent, notamment les pare-chocs plus importants (normes différentes) et l'emplacement des feux légèrement différent. 









'+


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Juillet 2004)

'


Quelques nouveautés françaises...

La Citroën C4 (coupé et berline) :


























L'intérieur et le volant à moyeu fixe :







La Peugeot 1007 (probablement la voiture la moins facile à aimer de Pininfarina, mais les contraintes, notamment liées aux portes coulissantes, sont assez énormes) :














'+


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Quelques détails changent, notamment les pare-chocs plus importants (normes différentes) et l'emplacement des feux légèrement différent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour les pare-chocs oui, mais pour les feux, ca depend de la version 3,4,5 ou break


----------



## Blytz (15 Juillet 2004)

J'aime vraiment pas les arrieres des voitures francaises.. Et c'est de pire en pire...   :hein:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

et moi j adore le dernier concept-car coupe Renault... je pense que Gognol doit penser comme moi : ON LA VEUT !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et moi j adore le dernier concept-car coupe Renault... je pense que Gognol doit penser comme moi : ON LA VEUT !!!!!!! :love:


Wéééééééé !!! :love: :love: :love: 










'+


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai qu il est sympathique... mais est ce qu il a des chances de voire le jours sur nos routes??


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu il est sympathique... mais est ce qu il a des chances de voire le jours sur nos routes??


Au moins il y a des chances que le futur coupé Laguna y ressemble beaucoup. Et en général le style des prochaines Renault suivra cette voie.

'+


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Esperons qu elle soit plus reussi que la VelSatis et l'Avantime


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

je le trouve plutôt mignone cette petite Tigra Twin (plus que sa grande soeur, la première Tigra)


----------



## iMax (16 Juillet 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Wéééééééé !!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rateau: :rateau:

Il parrait qu'il y'aura un V8 dans la prochaine génération de haut de gamme Renault... :rateau: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Quelques nouveautés françaises...
> ...



La C4 est pas mal mais sans plus. Au moins elle renoue avec une CX raisonnable.

La 1007...bof bof bof. 

Le proto Renault est superbe.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Wéééééééé !!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En général, quand un constructeur propose des concept-cars de ce type on se retrouve un an après avec un Kangoo   : qui croit encore à la commercialisation des concept-cars ? :hein: 

 Le semaine dernière je lisait un article sur le design Peugeot, illustré de beaux projets...qui ne sont jamais sortis pour la plupart... où qui n'auraient jamais du sortir tant la différence était importante entre le croquis et le modèle de série.


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Il parrait qu'il y'aura un V8 dans la prochaine génération de haut de gamme Renault... :rateau: :love:




Mouais.. un V8 de 200chvs pour 3 tonnes 5?? .....


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

V8, 200ch, 3,5Tonnes, ca ressemble beaucoup au gros veaux sans adherence ni suspension qu on croise ici...  

Tigrou : ce joli coupe ressemble beaucoup a des choses qu on pourrait bien voir, peut-etre pas l eperon arriere mais au moins l avant. et je te signale que le kangoo est une sacre reussite commerciale : il n y pas que des bobos et des jouisseurs sur terre, il y a aussi des gens avec moins d argent (sisi, je te jure !  )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> V8, 200ch, 3,5Tonnes, ca ressemble beaucoup au gros veaux sans adherence ni suspension qu on croise ici...
> 
> Tigrou : ce joli coupe ressemble beaucoup a des choses qu on pourrait bien voir, peut-etre pas l eperon arriere mais au moins l avant. et je te signale que le kangoo est une sacre reussite commerciale : il n y pas que des bobos et des jouisseurs sur terre, il y a aussi des gens avec moins d argent (sisi, je te jure !  )


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je voulais dire   : je trouve que beaucoup de projets ambitieux se termine en utilitaires ou en voiture de Monsieur Tout le monde. Ce n'était pas un question d'argent, mais je suis un peu déçu que les constructeurs ne fassent pas réellement aboutir leurs projets. Tu crois vraiment que ce beau coupé sortira un jour ? je le souhaite mais ça me paraît improbable


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

et pourtant, il risque bien de sortir... Renault ne va pas laisser indefiniment Peugeot le narguer avec son coupe... et surtout Renault a maintenant des armes avec son partenaire (note, hier j ai vu une Nissan Cubique : trop fun !!  )


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Le seul concept car francais que j'aurai vraiment beaucoup aime voire sur les routes c est celui la : 





















Peugeot Oxia
V6 Bi-turbo de 2849cc, 680 chvs

Bien sur c est pas le meme style de voiture, mais elle est vraiment magnifique  :love:  :love: 

une ptite derniere pour la route


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

Mackie à coté de ce mec, c'est Bernard Pivot


----------



## kitetrip (16 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je le trouve plutôt mignone cette petite Tigra Twin (plus que sa grande soeur, la première Tigra)


 Oui ! en ce moment, Opel fait de belles voitures (come la nouvelle Astra) !
 Enfin, je dis ça parce que j'ai une vieille Astra de 1992... mais moteur 1.6 injection sivouplé


----------



## PER180H (16 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> En général, quand un constructeur propose des concept-cars de ce type on se retrouve un an après avec un Kangoo   : qui croit encore à la commercialisation des concept-cars ? :hein:


Ben justement.. je crois que l'exemple est mal choisi. Le Kangoo s'est beaucoup inspiré d'un concept-car de Renault. Je me souviens plus son nom, mais c'était un petit utilitaire comme une Kangoo, avec une remorque. C'était une voiture d'explorateur-scientifique.
Ah, ca y est, je viens de trouver. C'était la Pangéa.








http://www.conceptcar.co.uk/concept-cars/concept-car-21.php


----------



## iMax (16 Juillet 2004)

Ah, oui, je me souviens de ce machin, je l'avais vu lors du salon de Genève, mais je ne sais plus quelle année...


----------



## PER180H (16 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> iMax a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben ca suffit amplement pour ce que ca sert!!!
Mais bon, je préfèrerai un 3 cylindres 45ch pour 800kg. C'est exactement pareil, et la planète s'en portera mieux.


----------



## lechneric (17 Juillet 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca suffit amplement pour ce que ca sert!!!
> Mais bon, je préfèrerai un 3 cylindres 45ch pour 800kg. C'est exactement pareil, et la planète s'en portera mieux.



Et le porte monnaie aussi appréciera 


Sinon vous trouvez pas que de profil elle ressemble à la Prius? cette C4 5P


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca suffit amplement pour ce que ca sert!!!
> Mais bon, je préfèrerai un 3 cylindres 45ch pour 800kg. C'est exactement pareil, et la planète s'en portera mieux.



Y a un truc que tu oublie a chaque fois que tu parle d'automobile c est le plaisir.. pour toi ca veut rien dire.. pourtant tu prends du plaisir avec les autobus?? Pense que d'autre personne peuvent prendre du plaisir avec des voitures qui ne sont pas des veaux..


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juillet 2004)

Dans la catégorie "discret mais bien bourrin", voici la voiture qui a été 6 fois championne du monde des rallyes ! C'est bien sûr la Lancia Delta






 Un véritable monstre... les dernières versions produites faisaient 200ch avc quatres roues motrices !


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

Elle est vraiment magnifique la Delta!!


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai ! Mais ces temps ci, je craque plutôt pour une 504 Coupé






  Celle là est à vendre (6800¤ - 2litres injection) mais j'aimerai bien une 504 Coupé V6 2.4 (136ch - carburateur)...


----------



## PER180H (17 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc que tu oublie a chaque fois que tu parle d'automobile c est le plaisir.. pour toi ca veut rien dire.. pourtant tu prends du plaisir avec les autobus?? Pense que d'autre personne peuvent prendre du plaisir avec des voitures qui ne sont pas des veaux..


à mon avis, le plaisir automobile est plus un fantasme qu'autre chose. Tout le monde admire les "belles" voitures sportives, chères et tout, et au final s'achète une voiture plus raisonnable. Pourquoi? Parce que ca coute cher et que ca sert à rien. Avoir 200ch sous le capot, ne sert pas à grand chose sur une route normale. Par contre, il y a d'autres éléments à prendre en compte, en plus du plaisir : la sécurité, l'environnement, ... Limiter l'image de la voiture au seul plaisir (artificiel) et occulter les autres éléments, c'est exactement ce que font les constructeurs (et lobbys) automobiles, notamment dans leurs publicités.

Moi, je prends plaisir avec les autobus d'une façon différente : je suis content quand il y a des lignes de bus qui répondent bien à la demande, avec des bons horaires, de bonnes fréquences, une bonne régularité, quand les gens le prennent. Je prends du plaisir à voir les autobus (et plus généralement les transports en commun) se développer, car je crois que c'est l'avenir des déplacements, du moins en milieu urbain. Pas uniquement parce que j'aime bien ça. Je prends pas du plaisir à voir un autobus qui a un moteur de 380ch et qui met tout le monde par-terre, à l'intérieur, dès que le conducteur écrase la pédale.
Ce ne sont pas les mêmes valeurs. Dans le transport en commun, il y a le mot "commun", valeur très importante et qui s'oppose aux valeurs de l'automobile qui sont des valeurs égoïstes (plaisir solitaire, gros moteur, ...).

Je conçois que l'on prenne plaisir avec une voiture puissante. Mais sur circuit, seulement, en quelques sortes. Pour une voiture de tous les jours, je trouve que c'est totalement inutile, et dangereux. Et les routes ne sont pas des circuits.


Pardon... je suis encore venu ici par effraction..


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

Non t'es pas arrive par infraction  

Mais le seul probleme c'est que tu es tetu comme une ane (le prends pas comme une insulte  ) Tu reste bloquee sur ton point de vue. Quand je parlais de ton plaisir pour les autobus, je parlais de la collection que tu as avec tes amis. Quand tu les vois, les conduits, les bichonnes, tu apprecies ca.. Ben pour moi c'est la meme chose avec l'automobile, pouvoir se faire plaisir avec une voiture. Meme si t'as 300 chvs tu peux tres bien te faire plaisir sans pour autat enfreindre la loie. 

Effectivement comme tu dis dans transport en commun il y a "commun", mais justement c'est une des choses que j'aime pas dans les autobus, y a du bruit, des gens, alors que dans ma voiture je suis tranquille sans bruit ou celui que je veux faire. Tu me diras je suis egoiste et je te repondrai oui, mais c est ca mon plaisir, pouvoir regarder la voiture tout les matins avant de monter dedans et me dire elle est belle, j'ai un moteur qui peux me faire perdre tout mes points en une acceleration mais c'est pas grave.

Tu dis aussi que c'est voiture ne sont la que pour faire rever parceque 95% des gens ne pourrons pas se l'acheter. C'est vrai mais pourquoi justement leur enlever ce reve?? et si par hasard un jour il se realise, pour toi ce seront des cons egoiste qui ont une voiture puissante qui polue et qui pensent qu'a eux? j'espere que non... 

Pour partir en voyage je suppose que t as une voiture? Et qu est ce qui est mieux?? une voiture puissante qui te permet de doubler les camions sans danger ou une voiture qui rame et tu dois calculer 3 heures ton depassement?

Derniere chose, quand tu dis 45 chv pour 800 kilos c est mieux certe.. on a une voiture qui fait quasiment ce rapport poids puissance, comme c est un petit moteur il monte haut dans les tours donc consome plus.. alors je sais pas si c est vraiment mieux...

J'espere avoir reussi a expliquer ce que je penses et qu'on restera en bon terme


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Et le porte monnaie aussi appréciera
> 
> 
> Sinon vous trouvez pas que de profil elle ressemble à la Prius? cette C4 5P



J'y ai pensé quand je l'ai vue.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Wéééééééé !!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> '+



Renault possède une bonne base avec cette Infiniti G35... 



















J'ai remarqué ça grâce à ce sujet de tribumac.


----------



## lechneric (17 Juillet 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis, le plaisir automobile est plus un fantasme qu'autre chose. Tout le monde admire les "belles" voitures sportives, chères et tout, et au final s'achète une voiture plus raisonnable. Pourquoi? Parce que ca coute cher et que ca sert à rien. Avoir 200ch sous le capot, ne sert pas à grand chose sur une route normale. Par contre, il y a d'autres éléments à prendre en compte, en plus du plaisir : la sécurité, l'environnement, ... Limiter l'image de la voiture au seul plaisir (artificiel) et occulter les autres éléments, c'est exactement ce que font les constructeurs (et lobbys) automobiles, notamment dans leurs publicités.
> Ce ne sont pas les mêmes valeurs. Dans le transport en commun, il y a le mot "commun", valeur très importante et qui s'oppose aux valeurs de l'automobile qui sont des valeurs égoïstes (plaisir solitaire, gros moteur, ...).



Il y aura toujours des pigeons.
La mode est là, son voisin à une voiture de 200 ch il faut que j'en une de 201 ch...
on ne peut combattre l'égocentrisme de l'Homme... c'est moi qui a la plus grosse....

Ma femme à une voiture, l'année dernière elle à du faire +- 800 km avec (ah au faite c'est une diesel) et je l'admire, qu'il pleuve, neige, vente,.. elle fait, pour aller au boulot, ses 6 kms AR en VELO + 30 par jour pour son plaisir   
J'ai un voisin qui a une Ferrari 360 cab. ... Je ne suis jamais aller le voir, par contre lui il m'a posé des questions sur ma Prius


----------



## lechneric (17 Juillet 2004)

Voici mon bus préféré






Je l'ai pris une fois (un cadeau)    

Pas un véhicule sur cette planète (peut être la Navette) ne pousse aussi vite






Alors savoir qui à la plus grosse je m'en tape la coquille  

Sans rire vous pensez vraiment vous faire plaisir en conduisant une voiture   
Dans les embouteillage au moment de la transhumance estivale que vous soyez en Smart ou en machin avec xxx ch vous avancerez à la même vitesse simplement la Smart polluera beaucoup moins 
Pensez autres....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2004)

SUPERBE PANO DE LA SLR MC LAREN CLIQUEZ SUR L'IMAGE


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Non t'es pas arrive par infraction
> 
> Mais le seul probleme c'est que tu es tetu comme une ane (le prends pas comme une insulte  ) Tu reste bloquee sur ton point de vue. Quand je parlais de ton plaisir pour les autobus, je parlais de la collection que tu as avec tes amis. Quand tu les vois, les conduits, les bichonnes, tu apprecies ca.. Ben pour moi c'est la meme chose avec l'automobile, pouvoir se faire plaisir avec une voiture. Meme si t'as 300 chvs tu peux tres bien te faire plaisir sans pour autat enfreindre la loie.
> 
> ...



L'idée de tous vouloir rouler tout seul dans nos voitures et un bon concept pour réduire les bouchons. A ce rythme, d'ici quelques décennies, on sera tous cuits et il n'y aura alors plus personne pour bouchonner sur nos belles routes. 

Il y a des moteurs de 2 litres qui font 80 ch et de moteur de 600 cm3 qui font 110 chv. La puissance du moteur n'a rien à voir avec sa cylindrée, et donc avec sa vitesse de rotation.

J'ai une voiture de 85 cv à 134 g de CO2 / km, c'est bien suffisant pour doubler, je t'assure, même en config vacances avec tout le chargement et 4 passagers 1/2

Mais moi aussi je rêve devant les voitures, je rêve juste d''une voiture sans pollution (je parle aussi au moment de la production, car a ce jour, pour produire une auto il faut 30 x plus de matière première que le produit fini et 300 000 l d'eau), puissante pour s'amuser (l'écologie n'est pas synonyme de sinistrose), durable, économique et belle.

Enfin mon petit plaisir a moi, tous les matins, c'est de voir mes enfants, et de me dire que c'est bien de tenter de faire en sorte qu'ils puissent vivre dans autre chose qu'un fog pollué. (ou même vivre tout court)

Mais je n'ai rien contre les voitures !!! J'en ai juste un peu contre les énergies fossiles (énergies que j'utilise malgré tout faute d'alternative - merci le lobbying ...)



			
				lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura toujours des pigeons.
> La mode est là, son voisin à une voiture de 200 ch il faut que j'en une de 201 ch...
> on ne peut combattre l'égocentrisme de l'Homme... c'est moi qui a la plus grosse....
> 
> ...



Félicite ta femme !!! 

J'ai moi même fait pdt 3 ans le trajet maison - travail ( 2 x 8 km - je rentrais manger chez moi le midi) dont un aller retour avec une petite remorque pour amener mes enfants chez la nourrice, puis à l'école. Ça nous a évité l'achat d'une deuxième auto, j'y ai gagné en mollets et en pulsation cardiaques .

Depuis mon récent déménagement, la route pour emmener mes enfants à la nouvelle école est bien trop dangereuse pour continuer, par contre je vais maintenant au travail à pieds... (depuis que je travaille à la maison )

Sinon j'aime bien le coupé Citroën, qui est bien dans la lignée du C2. Par contre, je ne suis pas fan de la C3.


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2004)

pour Paul : et l Infinity G35 (que je croise beaucoup ici) a un serieux air de Nissan Z... 

retour a l envoyeur !!


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2004)

Blytz : heureusement que c est ton frere qui conduit !!!!


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Pas un véhicule sur cette planète (peut être la Navette) ne pousse aussi vite




c'est juste 5G au décollage


----------



## PER180H (17 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Non t'es pas arrive par infraction


On sait jamais!  En tous cas, je te retiens comme témoin, au cas où!



> Mais le seul probleme c'est que tu es tetu comme une ane (le prends pas comme une insulte  ) Tu reste bloquee sur ton point de vue.


On est alors tous les deux dans ce cas. C'est sûrement normal


> Quand je parlais de ton plaisir pour les autobus, je parlais de la collection que tu as avec tes amis. Quand tu les vois, les conduits, les bichonnes, tu apprecies ca.. Ben pour moi c'est la meme chose avec l'automobile, pouvoir se faire plaisir avec une voiture.


Notre plaisir, c'est pas uniquement de restaurer et d'entretenir nos véhicules (y'en a une majorité en triste état...). On en a 3 restaurés, 3 en l'état (dont 2 qui sont pas encore assez anciens pour être "intéressants"). Notre plaisir, c'est de le faire dans le but de pouvoir ensuite les montrer aux gens. Le 12 juin dernier, la SEMITAG (réseau de bus de Grenoble) a organisé une journée portes ouvertes pour son personnel. Elle nous a demandé, et on a été ravis, de montrer nos véhicules. Ca fait plaisir de voir les gens regarder avec émotions ces vénérables véhicules, se rappeler leurs souvenirs et anecdotes. Le but de notre association est de préserver véhicules et archives, mais pas pour notre plaisir personnel. Non, c'est dans le but d'ouvrir un musée des transports. On a déjà le local, ca avance. C'est rare les gens qui ont une passion de l'automobile et qui la font partager de cette façon. Souvent, s'ils montrent leur voiture, c'est plus pour épater la galerie. Sinon, c'est "pas touche!" 



> Meme si t'as 300 chvs tu peux tres bien te faire plaisir sans pour autant enfreindre la loi.


Une comparaison m'est venue à l'esprit. Il y a des gens qui se passionnent des armes à feu. Trouverait-on normal que ces gens s'adonnent à leur passion en utilisant leurs armes en pleine nature, ou en pleine rue? La loi leur interdit, certes, mais moralement, on ne peut pas accepter. Loin de moi l'idée de comparer une voiture à une arme... Bon allez, d'accord, si, j'avoue! cette idée me trote en tête. La voiture est sans doute la seule arme avec laquelle on peut tuer des gens sans trop être inquiété par la justice.  



> Effectivement comme tu dis dans transport en commun il y a "commun", mais justement c'est une des choses que j'aime pas dans les autobus, y a du bruit, des gens, alors que dans ma voiture je suis tranquille sans bruit ou celui que je veux faire. Tu me diras je suis egoiste et je te repondrai oui, mais c est ca mon plaisir, pouvoir regarder la voiture tout les matins avant de monter dedans et me dire elle est belle, j'ai un moteur qui peux me faire perdre tout mes points en une acceleration mais c'est pas grave.


Voilà.  
Si les gens de cette Terre étaient moins égoistes, le monde se porterait sans doute mieux... Chacun pour soi et Dieu pour tous. J'ai mon petit confort, et je me fiche bien du reste.
Que la voiture soit belle, pourquoi pas. Vaut mieux qu'elle soit belle que moche, même si là, ca devient subjectif. Mais avoir un moteur capable de se mettre hors la loi en quelques secondes, et accessoirement d'être dangereux et meurtrier dans ces mêmes quelques secondes... est-ce bien nécessaire, du point de vue de l'intérêt général?



> Tu dis aussi que c'est voiture ne sont la que pour faire rever parceque 95% des gens ne pourrons pas se l'acheter. C'est vrai mais pourquoi justement leur enlever ce reve?? et si par hasard un jour il se realise, pour toi ce seront des cons egoiste qui ont une voiture puissante qui polue et qui pensent qu'a eux? j'espere que non...


 Renaud chantait en 1975 : 
"En novembre au salon de l'auto
ils vont admirer par milliers
le dernier modèle de chez Peugeot
qu'iis pourront jamais se payer

La bagnole, la télé, le tiercé
c'est l'opium du peuple de France
lui supprimer c'est le tuer
c'est une drogue à accoutumance"
Si par hasard, mon voisin gagne au loto et peut réaliser son rêve, je préfèrerai qu'il achète une scultpure d'art moderne (ca me dérange pas, même si je ne vois pas l'intéret), plutot qu'une machine qui lui fera certes plaisir, mais qui pourrira la qualité de vie du quartier. (par exemple une voiture?  je déconne).
Avoir un rêve qui nuit à l'humanité (j'y vais fort, là, n'est -ce pas?  ) et l'assouvir, oui, je trouve ca con et égoïste.



> Pour partir en voyage je suppose que t as une voiture? Et qu est ce qui est mieux?? une voiture puissante qui te permet de doubler les camions sans danger ou une voiture qui rame et tu dois calculer 3 heures ton depassement?


Ben justement, la semaine dernière, j'ai aidé un pote à déménager et on s'est farcis Nantes-Calais par les autoroutes et voies-express, au volant d'un Renault Master modifié, chargé à bloc (donc 3.5t), motorisé par le 2.2DCi (ca délivre quoi, ca? 110? 130ch? je sais pas). En prenant 130ch, ca correpsondrait (en poids/puissance) à une voiture de 5.4t pour notre moteur de 200ch. Et ben c'est pas si dramatique que ça! Certes, on se limitait à 110km/h mais parce que le véhicule était en limite de capacité, pas à cause du moteur. Dans les montées, on arrivait  à doubler des camions et des caravanes, sans danger (le danger viendrait plutot de ceux qui roulent à 150km/h au milieu de poids-lourds limités à 100km/h). Paradoxalement, j'ai trouvé plus intéressant, moins lassant, de devoir conduire en calculant 3h à l'avance, comme tu dit, mon dépassement, que de simplement appuyer sur le champignon, trop facilement. Faut dire aussi que j'aime pas l'autoroute, je trouve ca lassant et monotone.
Sans tomber dans cette extrème (5,4t pour 200ch, ou 27ch pour 800kg), il y a des intermédiaires, ou la conduite peut rester correcte (pour quelqu'un qui ne se satisfait pas qu'avec des accélérations de Ferrari) et la dimension du moteur aussi.



> Derniere chose, quand tu dis 45 chv pour 800 kilos c est mieux certe.. on a une voiture qui fait quasiment ce rapport poids puissance, comme c est un petit moteur il monte haut dans les tours donc consome plus.. alors je sais pas si c est vraiment mieux...


Si tu cherches à avoir les mêmes performances avec ton moteur 45ch qu'avec ton 200ch, peut-être. Mais en adoptant une conduite plus coulée, peut-être pas!
Ca me fait penser à ceux qui prétendent qu'on est plus poluants en roulant à 70km/h lors des pics de pollution qu'en roulant à 90 ou 110 habituellement, parce qu'à 90 on est en 5e alors qu'à 70 il faut passer la 4e. Pourtant, il suffit de rouler à 70km/h en 5e et ca marche très bien!



> J'espere avoir reussi a expliquer ce que je penses et qu'on restera en bon terme


Moi de même    

Tiens, pour enfoncer le clou dans la fin du règne de l'automobile dans les villes, cette après midi, à Grenoble, un symbole de l'époque tout-automobile est parti en poussières. Iil s'agissait d'un autopont construit en plein centre ville, en 1967 dans la fièvre des Jeux Olympiques. 












A 14h aujourd'hui, il a donc implosé. (voir les photos sur http://jeblanchard.free.fr/autopont/ ), car il se trouvait sur le tracé de la ligne de tramway en construction. Vous avez peut-etre vu des images dans les JT français (c'est passé sur Fr2 par exemple).

Anecdote : pour cette implosion, un périmètre de sécurité avait été aménagé : libre de toute circulation automobile (ainsi que piétonne et cycliste). Les rues étaient vides, ca faisait tout drôle. Un des policiers présent pour la sécurité a dit à un ami à moi : "Vous avez remarqué? On entend les oiseaux!". Si seulement ca pouvait être vrai tous les jours...


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Blytz : heureusement que c est ton frere qui conduit !!!!



T'es fou je tiens a ma vie


----------



## lechneric (18 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste 5G au décollage



Pas mal pour un transport en commun  

0 à 100 km/h --> 8 s 
0 à 400 km/h --> 36 s

170 tonnes au décollage, 95 à l'atterrissage


----------



## iMax (18 Juillet 2004)

J'ai vu une Prius taxi hier soir à Lausanne 
Je me demande s'il y'en a d'autre qui tournent...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour Paul : et l Infinity G35 (que je croise beaucoup ici) a un serieux air de Nissan Z...
> 
> retour a l envoyeur !!



Ben oui, c'est le même constructeur. 
Je voulais juste dire que si Renault voulais sortir ce coupé, il pourrait le faire d'une façon économique en utilisant la plate forme de cette Infiniti.


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2004)

Moi ma voiture de rêve c'est: une Mini Cooper S, en _Pepper White_ pour aller avec mon iBook et mon iPod. :rose: ou alors en jaune. Je trouve la Mini absolument craquante. :love: 

Mais étant une citadine convaincue, et vivant dans une ville qui privilégie les vélos et les t.c., je m'abstiens pour le moment... je préfère me déplacer à vélo. Je n'ai rien contre les t.c. mais je déteste prendre les bus surchargés aux heures de pointe :roll: ça craint. Du coup, vive le vélo et l'individualisme  

Je me prendrai une Mini le jour où je déménagerai à la campagne.


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2004)

Oui, c'est vrai que c'est sympa en jaune! 

Colorware


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pour un transport en commun
> 
> 0 à 100 km/h --> 8 s
> 0 à 400 km/h --> 36 s
> ...



je fantasme plus sur un truc comme ça







ou alors celui la ( mais si il fait un super cobra)


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fantasme  (...)



Ah... carrément...   

Avion de chasse -> fuselage -> long -> forme phallique...  Il faut en parler Mackie. :rateau:


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est le même constructeur.
> Je voulais juste dire que si Renault voulais sortir ce coupé, il pourrait le faire d'une façon économique en utilisant la plate forme de cette Infiniti.



A propos de Renault, une Domus trônait à l'entrée du Montreux Jazz Festival devant un mur d'affiche iPod.

Renault y était le transporteur officiel et Apple l'un des nombreux partenaires.

On parlait de la présence d'Apple lors de ce festival, dans ce sujet.


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... carrément...
> 
> Avion de chasse -> fuselage -> long -> forme phallique...  Il faut en parler Mackie. :rateau:



non, c'est plus pour les 9G que tu te prend en faisait un cobra  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (18 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Renault, une Domus trônait à l'entrée du Montreux Jazz Festival devant un mur d'affiche iPod.



Double  

 


Au fait, c'est Modus et pas Domus


----------



## iMax (18 Juillet 2004)

Citroën présente sa C3 Stop&Start, coupant le moteur à chaque arrêt 
De plus, ce système convertit l'énergie cinétique en énergie éléctrique lors des décélérations et  peut servir à donner un "coup de booster" au moteur thermique, permettant ainsi d'avoir un moteur thermique de cylindrée plus faible, un peu comme sur la Prius.

Ils annoncent une baisse de la consommation de 10%. 

Des explications ici et là


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Citroën présente sa C3 Stop&Start, coupant le moteur à chaque arrêt
> 
> Ils annoncent une baisse de la consommation de 10%.
> 
> Des explications ici et là



>>> _Il s'agit de la première voiture dotée d'un système permettant l'arrêt et le redémarrage instantanés du moteur dans toutes les situations où la voiture est immobile ''moteur tournant'' (feux rouges, livraisons, trafic congestionné...)_

C'est ce que fait déjà la Prius. Ah, ces Français...


----------



## iMax (18 Juillet 2004)

La différence ici est que le bidule est sur le meme arbre que le moteur, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans la Prius  .

On sait bien que la Prius le fait aussi très bien, mais ça montre aussi qu'il n'y a pas que les japonais qui font des voitures comme ça


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai que c'est sympa en jaune!
> 
> Colorware


houlà, non, du coup je préfère rester dans le blanc  lol


----------



## iMax (18 Juillet 2004)

C'est bien joli cet iPod et cet iBook jaune, toutefois, une idée me vient à l'esprit...

Sylko, tu te serais pas trompé de thread ?


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2004)

T'as raison!


----------



## iMax (18 Juillet 2004)

Ah, ZeBig a acheté sa Cooper S finalement ?  :rateau:


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fantasme plus sur un truc comme ça
> 
> http://www.aeronautics.ru/img001/s37berkutlarge.jpg
> 
> ...



Dans les avions je preferes nettement celui la


----------



## alan.a (18 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La différence ici est que le bidule est sur le meme arbre que le moteur, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans la Prius  .



C'est déjà le cas de la Honda Civic IMA


----------



## sylko (19 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Double
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, finalement tu suis de temps en temps...  .D


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Dans les avions je preferes nettement celui la



ça va peu être vite mais c'est pas très man½uvrable


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

c'est vrai, en ville, c'est chiant pour les creneaux.

alors qu'un mirage ça se gare partout.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

Les remarques acerbes de PER180  
m'ont mis sur la piste des designers
auto et je suis tombé sur ça

une petite merveille !


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Les remarques acerbes de PER180
> m'ont mis sur la piste des designers
> auto et je suis tombé sur ça
> 
> une petite merveille !


Oui, l'étude sur la Prius me plaît. Je vais demander à la carrosserie, pour qu'il me transforme la mienne.


----------



## woulf (20 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'étude sur la Prius me plaît. Je vais demander à la carrosserie, pour qu'il me transforme la mienne.



Bah c'est simple: au lieu de flirter avec les camions sur les cotés, arrange toi pour qu'il t'en tombe un sur le toit de ta prius, et elle ressemblera à peu de choses près à ce zoli proto


----------



## turnover (21 Juillet 2004)

Et n'oublie pas d'enlever l'airbag, ça pourrait te faire rebondir le camion sur toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

http://www.bmw.fr/uneetunique/index.htm


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> >>> _Il s'agit de la première voiture dotée d'un système permettant l'arrêt et le redémarrage instantanés du moteur dans toutes les situations où la voiture est immobile ''moteur tournant'' (feux rouges, livraisons, trafic congestionné...)_
> 
> C'est ce que fait déjà la Prius. Ah, ces Français...


ce n est pas la prius qui a invente ca mais bien Citroen sur une Xantia...  Citroen qui fut suivi de peu par VW sur un modele de Golf. 

Mackie : arrete de fantasmer !! les avions de chasse pour toi, c est comme les japonaises : jamais tu ne t envoieras en l air avec...       

(ca decape au matin !!    )


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce n est pas la prius qui a invente ca mais bien Citroen sur une Xantia...  Citroen qui fut suivi de peu par VW sur un modele de Golf.
> 
> Mackie : arrete de fantasmer !! les avions de chasse pour toi, c est comme les japonaises : jamais tu ne t envoieras en l air avec...
> 
> (ca decape au matin !!    )


 
Je n'ai jamais écrit que c'était une première avec la Prius...  

J'ai simplement fait remarquer que c'était déjà disponible dessus.


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2004)

la premiere etait une golf je crois mais sitot arretee, ca deconnait, le moteur ne redemarrait pas forcement...   

ps : je crois qu une Xsara a eu un systeme comme ca aussi mais tres confidentiellement (a verifier)


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> la premiere etait une golf je crois mais sitot arretee, ca deconnait, le moteur ne redemarrait pas forcement...
> 
> ps : je crois qu une Xsara a eu un systeme comme ca aussi mais tres confidentiellement (a verifier)


Je dois dire que les premiers temps avec ma Prius, j'avais des sueurs froides au moment de m'élancer, après un arrêt à un cédez le passage.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon alors elle  ne vous plaît pas la Série 1 si j'ai bien compris !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors elle ne vous plaît pas la Série 1 si j'ai bien compris !


la bagnole non, mais le site est superbe (surtout le jeu flash). A voir


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> la bagnole non, mais le site est superbe (surtout le jeu flash). A voir


J'abonde dans le même sens.


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)




----------



## sylko (22 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de récupérer ma Priuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus, de la carrosserie.

Ce soir, je lui fais sa fête.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de récupérer ma Priuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus, de la carrosserie.
> 
> Ce soir, je lui fais sa fête.



 Tu fais quoi... tu lui présentes un camion? :casse:


----------



## sylko (22 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> la bagnole non, mais le site est superbe (surtout le jeu flash). A voir


A propos de site flash sympa, celui de la Renault Modus est pas mal aussi.

http://www.modus.renault.fr/index_site.php?country=fr


----------



## sylko (22 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais quoi... tu lui présentes un camion? :casse:


Je vais créer un site spécial truck, dans ce genre là!  

http://www.fuh2.comhttp://www.fuh2.com


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Celle-ci je la trouve pas mal


----------



## lechneric (22 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce n est pas la prius qui a invente ca mais bien Citroen sur une Xantia...  Citroen qui fut suivi de peu par VW sur un modele de Golf.



De quelle année?
La Prius existe depuis 1996


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2004)

Ils ont la forme chez Toyota !!! le moins qu'om puisse dire c'est qu'ils appliquent le concept de l'hydride à plusieurs sauce !!!

le modèle Alessandro Volta





le coupé CS&S





Et pour finir, l'hybride de Renault (29 000 euros ... 150 km d'autonomie) :


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2004)

La Bretagne, futur pays de l'or noir ?


----------



## molgow (22 Juillet 2004)

Arff... et le _procédé pourrait même être appliqué avec des excréments humains_!! 
Je vais arrêter de tirer la chasse d'eau si ça continue  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

A coté de ça, un diesel, dans un col, ce sera du Chanel #5


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> De quelle année?
> La Prius existe depuis 1996


et ?


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et ?


 
Et... il n'y a pas mieux. 

Après avoir essayé pas mal de modèles différents. De la Phaeton à la Smart.

Je n'échangerais pas ma Prius, pour une autre.


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2004)

En ces temps de piétonisation totale de mon centre-ville, le véhicule le plus à la mode chez les youpis montpelliérains, c'est ça :


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

J'ai trouvé la solution ultime pour Montpellier avec celle proposée par alan.a


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2004)

tu m'aurais proposé une trotinette à canisette, là, oui. Au moins, on reglerais le problème canin...


----------



## kitetrip (23 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé la solution ultime pour Montpellier avec celle proposée par alan.a


 Quand tu fais des voyages avec ça, on peut dire que t'en a chier


----------



## kitetrip (23 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, en ville, c'est chiant pour les creneaux.
> 
> alors qu'un mirage ça se gare partout.


 Mon voisin en a un et il en est très content :bebe:

 Et puis ça doit faire sensation aux diners anti-militaristes


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et... il n'y a pas mieux.
> 
> Après avoir essayé pas mal de modèles différents. De la Phaeton à la Smart.
> 
> Je n'échangerais pas ma Prius, pour une autre.


bah je suis content pour toi... 

mais ya pas mieux : mon c... !!!   

si au moins ta voiture n avait pas la tronche d un tube de dentifrice, ca irait encore !! 

(je suis mechant hein !  )

serieusement, ya enormement de Prius ici (Central Park Security, les vehicules des Metro MTA en alternance avec de grogros pickups) et bah, ca casse autant des briques question design qu une autre Toyota moche : la Version 2 portes (avec coffre donc) de la Yaris qui est tres tres tres moche !!  

c est dingue comme on ressent rapidement la voiture comme une agression quand on reste 15 jours dans une ville comme NY : chaleur degagee des capots, fumees d echappement, bruits, carosseries abimees, gros 4x4, klaxons, sirenes hurlantes des ambulances-camions de pompiers-chevrolets impalas de la NYPD, vitesse sur les 3 voies (et dire qu en bas de l immeuble, l avenue est une 8 voies!)... on en vient vite a aimer les chauds-froids du metro refrigere (les quais sont saunatises...  ) et surtout les Ferrys...


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

alèm, oublie pas de participer a ça


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, en ville, c'est chiant pour les creneaux.
> 
> alors qu'un mirage ça se gare partout.



tu sait qu'il y a eu un proto d'un mirage a décollage et atterrissage vertical ?


----------



## iMax (23 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c est dingue comme on ressent rapidement la voiture comme une agression quand on reste 15 jours dans une ville comme NY : chaleur degagee des capots, fumees d echappement, bruits, carosseries abimees, gros 4x4, klaxons, sirenes hurlantes des ambulances-camions de pompiers-chevrolets impalas de la NYPD, vitesse sur les 3 voies (et dire qu en bas de l immeuble, l avenue est une 8 voies!)... on en vient vite a aimer les chauds-froids du metro refrigere (les quais sont saunatises...  ) et surtout les Ferrys...



J'avais aussi ressenti ça... Et en plus, je me suis tapé la panne de courant l'année passée. 

C'est pour ça que j'ai moins aimé NY que San Francisco (c'était beau et y'avait plein de Mustangs :rateau: ), Chicago et même LA...


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah je suis content pour toi...
> 
> mais ya pas mieux : mon c... !!!
> 
> ...


T'es pas méchant, t'es juste jaloux!


----------



## camisol (23 Juillet 2004)

moi j'aime bien ma voiture de fonctionnaire...


----------



## iMax (23 Juillet 2004)

J'aime bien aussi 

Mais alors en RS, pour moi


----------



## camisol (23 Juillet 2004)

hmmm....avec un HDI 120 et une boite 6, tu as déja de quoi faire pas mal de conneries, tu sais...

Toi, ce qu'il te faut, c'est un cabriolet pour rouler à 110 sur les routes valaisanes..., pas un bolide tout fermé !


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alèm, oublie pas de participer a ça


mackie : quand tu grandiras, que tu deviendras un peu plus qu un adolescent attarde de 12 ans, tu verras, tu auras des sensations bizzares en regardant les filles dans la rue (les filles, c est les etres humains avec souvent des cheveux longs, des gougouttes et des jupes*)
un jour, peut-etre, tu plairas a l une d entre elles (je te le souhaite ne fut-ce qu une seule... ) et tu seras peut-etre tout emu quand tu seras aupres d elle (non, pas tout a fait comme lorsque tu taches ton lit la nuit mais tu as raison, c est lie) et peut-etre sentiras-tu ton rythme cardiaque augmenter, le rose aux joues s intensifier et les veines de tes levres grossir et tu auras envie de l embrasser...

peut-etre...

pour l instant, tu continues de rever devant des grosses voitures comme quand tu etais petit avec tes petites voitures que ton papa et ta maman t offraient lorsque tu etais sage et que ton sale con de grand frere (tu diras bonjour a ton cavalier** de ma part, nous sommes quelque part de la meme race) te piquait parce qu elles etaient neuves et plus jolies que les siennes a la peinture deja ecaillee, tu reves aussi devant les jolies poupees que tes parents ne t ont jamais offertes parce que tu es un garcon et que cela ne se fait pas sauf si on s appelle Jean-Paul G. et qu on porte des tricots de corps de la Royale mais que la charmante societe de consommation et de deculturation t offre sous forme de japa-niaiseries dessinees dans lesquelles tu peux tel un morveux japonais imaginer la zezette des femmes comme ta (pauvre) imagination te l inspire sous le flou de la censure de cette societe nippone pourtant si divinement experte dans les arts erotiques, tu reves aussi devant les mondes imagines (et non imaginaires tellement ils sont pauvres) que t offre les graphistes de geniales boites informatiques officiant pour la Sainte-Thune qui vendent le plaisir sous forme de jeu ou l on tue (virtuellement) son voisin...

pour l instant...

alors vois-tu, a cet instant, personnellement je pense a la peau de la femme que j aime. tu verras un jour...

peut-etre...

si j interviens dans ce sujet, c est surtout parce que mes sentiments vis-a-vis de la voiture sont disparates. objet utile ? objet indispensable ? objet de plaisir (sur routes fermees, je precise pour Blytz car ceux qui roulent a "tombeau ouvert" ne merite meme pas mon mepris) ?

apres il y a aussi pour moi des questions de design (non, sylko, je ne suis pas jaloux d une voiture moche, la mienne aussi est moche et ca me suffit !    )

et ensuite, des questions de pollution qui s exacerbent ici aussi (et iMax, continue bien de rever sur des villes polluees comme SF ou LA avec des gros veaux comme la Mustang et sa consommation gargantuesque... toi aussi tu grandiras peut-etre...) et a Paris, ville ou j habite et travaille desormais (mais surement pas pour la vie, on ne vit pas a Paris, ceux qui y croient...  )


alors Mackie, tes reves de 4x4 de mome que j avais quand j avais 8 ans (et que je voulais une voiture telecommandee 4x4), merci mais les merdes comme le Hummer, tu peux te les foutre royalement selon ton expression favorite (et celle de gribouille si j en crois de recentes interventions ? )

ps : je n ai pas eu de ticheurtes a l Apple Store... mais j ai vu les nouveaux ecrans.

*je force le trait mais c est pour que Mackie fasse bien la distinction entre les filles reelles et les mangas sur lesquels il fantasme...     

**non pas que le frere de mackie se comporte de maniere cavaliere au sens second mais parce que nous pratiquons le meme art equestre (je precise pour eviter toute connotation phylogenetique)


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> hmmm....avec un HDI 120 et une boite 6, tu as déja de quoi faire pas mal de conneries, tu sais...
> 
> Toi, ce qu'il te faut, c'est un cabriolet pour rouler à 110 sur les routes valaisanes..., pas un bolide tout fermé !


par chez moi, on ne compte plus les petits cons de moins de 25 ans qui se sont tues avec des voitures beaucoup moins puissantes...

ou qui ont tue... et la c est dramatiquement beaucoup plus cruel pour moi ou des gens que j aime.

sur route, on est jamais seul.


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sur route, on est jamais seul.


 Ca m'évoque sourdement un sujet de recherche, mais je ne sais plus de qui.... 

 Chez moi, c'était en golf GTI, qu'on se tuait le plus facilement. Et aussi en 104 kittée.
 25000 bornes par an en moyenne ont fini par m'apprendre à ne plus faire le con.


----------



## iMax (24 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ...des gros veaux comme la Mustang...



Hum?... La Mustang, un gros veau?   :mouais: 




Je crains que tu ais choisis un mauvais exemple...


----------



## iMax (24 Juillet 2004)

Miam :rateau:


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Miam :rateau:




c'est quoi le presse-puré qui dépasse ?


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2004)

C'est la clim :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> >Imaginez ce qu'une bouche pareille doit pouvoir faire


 Au moins torde le chassis  et donner de l'argent à Total-Fina-Elf :rateau:
 Je suis sûr qu'avec mon Astra de 1992 j'arrive à le griller :mouais:


----------



## dude (24 Juillet 2004)

[hors-sujet on]
  J'ai mon permis, j'ai mon permis, j'ai mon permis :bebe: 

  Vrooooom, j'espère pouvoir conduire ça dans ma vie





  [hors-sujet off]


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hum?... La Mustang, un gros veau?  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je crains plutot que ton referentiel ne soit errone *petit... *


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2004)

Si vous en trouvez une d'occasion, j'achète (quitte à m'endetter pour 40 ans)





Grand Format

   Le truc c'est qu'il ne faut pas que les flics fouillent le coffre...





Grand format

   Parce qu'il y a une petite bouteille de NOS... directement commandé sur le levier de vitesse !





Grand Format

   La préparation par Shelby est très soigné : celà va sur moteur (427ci soit environ 7 litres :rateau: )...





Grand Format

   ... en passant par le train avant...





Grand Format

   ... jusqu'au jantes...





Grand Format

   ...pour finir par la panche de bord :





Grand Format

   Le logo Shelby est lui très discret :




Grand Format

   En clair, je veux la même !


----------



## iMax (24 Juillet 2004)

Neuf, ça coûte 100'000 dollars et ils n'en font que 400 exemplaires :rateau:

Ça doit joliment partir du cul, ça :rateau:


----------



## dude (24 Juillet 2004)

Dans la meme lignée je trouve ce modèle plus interessant (à part le capot mongoose, elle ne ressemble pas à un truc élévé aux stéroides) ...


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Neuf, ça coûte 100'000 dollars et ils n'en font que 400 exemplaires :rateau:
> 
> Ça doit joliment partir du cul, ça :rateau:


 :casse: C'est là où ça fait mal 

 En tout cas, quand j'y pense, je me demande si c'est la voiture à avoir... Quand tu la sors, tu dois être un véritable maniaque des rayures !


----------



## iMax (24 Juillet 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Dans la meme lignée je trouve ce modèle plus interessant (à part le capot mongoose, elle ne ressemble pas à un truc élévé aux stéroides) ...



Sympa aussi, ça 

Interressant de voir qu'ils commencent à faire des répliques des premières Mustangs


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juillet 2004)

Et c qui qui part en pole demain?   :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## lechneric (25 Juillet 2004)

Un tdi de 160 canassons    performances et surtout l'autonomie avec une bonne moyenne sa grille  tout le monde sur l'autoroute 
Tu fais un plein tandis que les autres "essence" en font 2 ou 3 
La 206 RC dans les choux  
Ibiza Cupra


----------



## lechneric (25 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Neuf, ça coûte 100'000 dollars et ils n'en font que 400 exemplaires :rateau:
> 
> Ça doit joliment partir du cul, ça :rateau:



Y a mieux pour moins cher    86000 ¤

BMW M5 2005


----------



## kitetrip (25 Juillet 2004)

Mais le bruit des V8 "big-block" de près de 7 litres est indémodable... Comme dirais-je : c'est magique :love: ! 


  C'est vrai que la nouvelle M5 risque de rester dans l'histoire... un V10 qui monte jusqu'à 8250tpm !

  Si j'avais à choisir entre les deux, je prendrais la Mustang GT500 Shelby sans hésitation.

  Si j'avais à acheter entre les deux, je ne prendrais ni l'une ni l'autre (car jacking sur les M5 )... juste une petite RX-8 pour être anti-conformiste !


----------



## kitetrip (25 Juillet 2004)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Un tdi de 160 canassons    performances et surtout l'autonomie avec une bonne moyenne sa grille  tout le monde sur l'autoroute
> Tu fais un plein tandis que les autres "essence" en font 2 ou 3
> La 206 RC dans les choux
> Ibiza Cupra


 Moi j'aime pas le bruit du mazout... peut être parce que mes parents ont toujours eu une essence ! Mais bon, à la pompe, on doit vir une belle différence 

 En plus, ça monte pas dans les tours (une coup de pied au cul à 2000tpm et pis c'est tout)... alors qu'avec un gros essence, les accélérations durent, durent...

 La seule grosse voiture essence que j'ai conduite c'était la BWM 528i (juste l'ancien modèle) pour le temps d'une petit trajet ! J'ai poussé la seconde à fond : c'est terrible :rateau: ! T'es collé au siège encore plus qu'un diesel mais de 3000tpm jusqu'à 5500tpm  ! Merci le 6 cylindres en ligne :love:! 

 Et pourtant, il n'y a "que" 192ch... J'imagine même pas la nouvelle M5 !


----------



## duracel (25 Juillet 2004)

Un truc.

perso.wanadoo.fr/jc3l286/mars/cadresrs.htm


----------



## iMax (25 Juillet 2004)

Alonso deuxième à 25 tours de la fin 
Il peut faire un podium


----------



## dude (25 Juillet 2004)

1. Le teuton
   2. Button (course magnifique, de la 13e à la seconde place!!)
   3. Alonso (très bonne course aussi)

 Je suis vraiment déçu pour raikkonen (faccio il tiffo per lui), son accident aurait pu etre une catastrophe. Il y a encore eu un pneu crevé ( Michelin  )

   [hors-sujet on]
 J'ai conduit la voiture de mon papa!! Et beh c'est une horreur, quand tu roules à 50 (restons dans les limites de la légalité) elle commence à etre un peu "haute" dans les tours en seconde (3000 je crois) et asmatique en troisième... les golf TDI poussent au crime . L'accélération est un vrai bonheur par contre, tu pars normalement et tu grilles tout le monde sans le vouloir. :bebe:
   [hors-sujet off]


----------



## iMax (25 Juillet 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> elle commence à etre un peu "haute" dans les tours en seconde (3000 je crois) et asmatique en troisième...



C'est normal d'avoir moins de patate en troisième qu'en deuxième, tout comme en quatrième qu'en troisième, etc... 

Si c'est pour rouler à une vitesse stable, pas besoin d'être à 3000 tours à 50km/h 
Encore moins avec un TDI 


Ou alors à moins de rouler avec quelque chose comme ça :rateau: (oui, c'est moi  )


----------



## iMax (25 Juillet 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> les golf TDI poussent au crime . L'accélération est un vrai bonheur par contre, tu pars normalement et tu grilles tout le monde sans le vouloir. :bebe:



lol, ça me rappelle la montée à la SAES de mars en MitchMobile (Bora TDI 150 je crois  )


----------



## dude (25 Juillet 2004)

Quand je dis haute, c'est qu'on entend une compression (d'après moi c'est le compresseur qui se met en route un truc du genre, j'en ai aucune idée sauf que c'est marrant). Sinon en parlant de Ferrari j'ai vu une scaglietti hier, elle est sympa .

_Ciampi a eu une petite Maserati quatroporte blindée avant-hier , les présidents italien prennent des voitures de fonction italienne (et pas des fiat!). _


----------



## turnover (26 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas le bruit du mazout... peut être parce que mes parents ont toujours eu une essence ! Mais bon, à la pompe, on doit vir une belle différence



Il faut éssayer une V6 TDI ou mieux une V8 TDI  Enlève les filtres dans la  ligne d'échappement et tu as le même son qu'une essence


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

http://www.crash-test.org/


----------



## kitetrip (26 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Il faut éssayer une V6 TDI ou mieux une V8 TDI  Enlève les filtres dans la  ligne d'échappement et tu as le même son qu'une essence



A 5000tpm ? Je suis pas trop sûr  Mes parents avaient loué deux TDi (eh oui, entre chaque vente de voiture)... La première était une Bora TDI 130 : on était assez surpris puisque le moteur est brutal ! C'est clair que ça pousse déjà mais bon, il suffit d'aller dans une petite ruelle, d'ouvrir les fenetres et d'entendre le "brout brout brout" du bon vieux mazout...

La deuxième était (justement) une Passat V6 TDI (160ch je crois, à vérifier). C'est clair que c'est moins bruyant (ça grogne presque pas en accélération) mais il ne faut pas se voiler : un diesel restera une disel, turbo ou non ! Bon c'est clair, dans l'habitable, on entend pas grand chose...

Si on veut du couple, je préfère les suedoises et leurs turbo essence : on a du couple mais on consomme moins (à condition d'adopter une conduite "diesel", c'est à dire sur le couple, sans dépasser les 3000tpm)...

En tout cas, je n'ai jamais entendu de V8 TDI... j'aimerais bien savoir le bruit que ça fait !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

Arf !!!!! ... ça c'est "fun" !!!     :love: 

... mon fils s'est acheté un chopper qu'il s'est (bien sûr) empressé de me faire essayer !!!!    












 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2004)

Vous avez pensé a la vasectomie de tous les membres de la famille?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez pensé a la vasectomie de tous les membres de la famille?


... t'en fais pas, chez nous on est stérile de père en fils !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

   ... y'a comme qq chose qui va pas là !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... t'en fais pas, chez nous on est stérile de père en fils !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ... y'a comme qq chose qui va pas là !!!   :love:  :love:




C'est encore pire que ce que j'imaginais: des generations spontannées....  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## alan.a (29 Juillet 2004)

Ce n'est pas un chopper, mais un half track  ... 
Perso je n'aime pas trop, à mes yeux, ça ne fait que cumuler les inconvénients de la moto (on prend tout dans le nez et on est mouillé) et de la voiture (on est englué dans les bouchons).
Il a la remorque à accrocher derriere ?  

Peut être qu'un petit tour dessus me ferait changer d'avis.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Perso je n'aime pas trop, à mes yeux, ça ne fait que cumuler les inconvénients de la moto (on prend tout dans le nez et on est mouillé) et de la voiture (on est englué dans les bouchons).


D'accord avec toi ... mais c'est uniquement pour la ballade et pour le fun ...     ... ça ne remplace ni une bagnole, ni une moto ... heureusement !
De toutes manières, je suis bien content ... il a vendu une FZR1000 pour cette euh ... cette chose !!!   
Il fera moins le con avec ... du moins j'espère !!!!! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un chopper, mais un half track  ...
> Perso je n'aime pas trop, à mes yeux, ça ne fait que cumuler les inconvénients de la moto (on prend tout dans le nez et on est mouillé) et de la voiture (on est englué dans les bouchons).
> Il a la remorque à accrocher derriere ?
> 
> Peut être qu'un petit tour dessus le ferait changer d'avis.



Tout à fait d'accord, j'ai essayé c'est "comique" mais juste pour une fois. Je n'en voudrais pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

T'as pas besoin de ce genre d'accesssoire pour être risible (le comique est ailleur..)


----------



## alan.a (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi ... mais c'est uniquement pour la ballade et pour le fun ...     ... ça ne remplace ni une bagnole, ni une moto ... heureusement !
> De toutes manières, je suis bien content ... il a vendu une FZR1000 pour cette euh ... cette chose !!!
> Il fera moins le con avec ... du moins j'espère !!!!! :love:



Je faisais bien plus le con sur mon solex que sur ma CB 650 ... le côté pépère n'est pas tjrs plus sur.

À force de m'embêter là-dessus... je me vois bien m'amuser à lever l'avant, partir en sucette du train arrière dans les virages, rouler sur deux roues (en levant une des grosses roues) etc ...

Mais je ne voudrais pas t'inquiéter


----------



## alan.a (29 Juillet 2004)

Moi, je commence à rever de plus en plus à celle là :






Je me vois sur les petites routes de l'Oisans, avec le paquetage de montagne derrière ...  :style: 

Il me manque juste 12 465 euros ...


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je commence à rever de plus en plus à celle là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ouuui, sauf que celle-ci est je crois "tout électronique" et il faut une machine de diagnostic BMW à brancher dessus pour y trifouiller, ce que motomag trouvait, à mon sens à juste titre, antinomique avec le coté baroudeur de l'engin.

En tous cas, cet engin, bien mené, tient la dragée haute à bien des sportives


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, cet engin, bien mené, tient la dragée haute à bien des sportives



C'est clair, un ami a le modèle précédent, la 1150 GS et en ballade sportive avec des GSXR, CBR et autres 748/749 il est loin d'être à la traîne. J'ai roulé de nombreux kilomètres sur cette machine mais je la trouvais trop lourde, trop encombrante ce qui est apparemment en partie résolu sur ce nouveau modèle.

Pour ma part, j'ai cédé aux angoisses de ma compagne et je viens de mettre ma moto en vente.
Je roule en moto depuis longtemps mais ça m'amuse de moins en moins. C'est le tout terrain que j'aimais. Sur la route il y a dans nos région trop de monde tout le temps, pour s'amuser, il faut prendre pas mal de risque. Si j'ai un amateur au prix voulu je la laisse partir, si je n'ai pas d'amateur rapidement, je la garde.


----------



## alan.a (30 Juillet 2004)

Je suis d'accord sur le couac électronique/ baroudeur .. Mais il ne faut pas se voiler la face, combien de GS voient vraiment le monde ??? Même pas 1 % je pense.

Le jour ou je partirai faire le tour du monde, je crois que je préférerai encore prendre une mob bricolable n'importe où qu'une grosse moto. (ou même un solex)
Et puis, qui, sur les motos modernes, bricole encore en profondeur sa machine ? Le temps des moteurs de XT 500 totalement ouvert sur l'établie est bien révolu.

J'aimais bcp la 1150, mais je la trouvais un chouia lourde (même si ça se conduit très facilement), là avec 30 kg de moins ... ça doit être très très bien !!!

Pour la vente de ta moto ... mince ... tu n'as plus le petit frisson ??? 
Ou alors, la pression est trop forte pour t'inciter à arrêter*?

Moi, c'est ma femme qui s'est mise toute ma famille a dos en m'offrant le permis moto avec ses premiers salaires, alors que j'étais encore étudiant


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour la vente de ta moto ... mince ... tu n'as plus le petit frisson ???
> Ou alors, la pression est trop forte pour t'inciter à arrêter*?
> 
> Moi, c'est ma femme qui s'est mise toute ma famille a dos en m'offrant le permis moto avec ses premiers salaires, alors que j'étais encore étudiant



J'ai moins le petit frisson ou alors sur les hypersportives ce qui est impensable avec ma compagne.
La pression devenait de plus en plus forte. 
il y a pour le moment beaucoup de motards bien amochés au niveau de la colonne et du cerveau dans le service de neurochir ou bosse ma compagne
Quand elle rentre du boulot j'ai souvent droit à :" chéri, tu revends ta moto s-t-p."
Comme je l'ai dit, j'hésite encore, si j'ai un amateur au prix que j'en demande, je la vends, autrement je la garderais.  C'est difficile de ce décider quand même.
Ce que j'adorais c'est le tout-terrain qui est interdit maintenant (ce qui est logique, les animaux et les gens ont besoins de calme dans les bois).

Ce qui me plairait, c'est de faire un voyage relax en Tunisie ou au Maroc avec une XR 600 ou XT 660 (la nouvelle qui est superbe). 
La BMW GS pour un voyage et même pour tout, c'est trop. trop d'argent en route, trop de stress de se la faire piquer, etc, etc.


----------



## alan.a (30 Juillet 2004)

Le plus simple, au lieu de revendre ta moto, c'est de faire en sorte que ta copine change de service 
Elle pourrait bosser en géronto, comme ça en rentrant elle te dirait "chéri, arrête de vieillir s-t-p" 

Ma femme travaille aux urgences digestives et elle a droit à quelques fantaisies ... :sick: Mais pour autant ça ne nous empêche pas de euh ... , enfin , voilà ... 

Mais pour revenir à la moto, je crois que j'aurai aussi bcp de mal a me passer du coté utilitaire de la moto. Je roule toute l'année avec et je ne me vois pas du tout tourner pdt 30 minutes pour trouver une place (payante...) quand j'arrive en ville et faire du cul à cul dans les bouchons quand je rentre d'un rdv.
De plus, si je lâche la moto, on devra acheter une 2 eme voiture, ce qui revient bien plus cher.

Pour autant, je ne fais pas trop le zigoto, je prends bcp de plaisir à rouler pepère le nez au vent, sentir la fraîcheur d'une foret, un parfum, etc. 
Malgré tout, lorsque j'attaque dans la grande descente qui arrive à mon bled, je dois bien dire que je m'amuse un peu, j'adore sentir les carbus qui ronronnent entre mes jambes quand j'ouvre un peu à la sortie des courbes avec le pneu arrière qui vibre lorsqu'il reprend du grip ...

Depuis qu'ado, j'ai failli crever en traversant une route, je me refuse de renoncer à faire ce que j'aime. Si je dois y passer, je préfère que ce soit en faisant quelque chose qui me rend heureux.
La frustration et la renonciation,  je vois trop d'amis en crever à petit feu pour accepter de vivre ça.


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La frustration et la renonciation,  je vois trop d'amis en crever à petit feu pour accepter de vivre ça.



J'aurai pas dit mieux, bravo.

Allloooo ? Monsieur Ducati ? Oui, c'est pour un S4R, oui, oui, ne l'emballez pas, je pars avec


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qu'ado, j'ai failli crever en traversant une route, je me refuse de renoncer à faire ce que j'aime. Si je dois y passer, je préfère que ce soit en faisant quelque chose qui me rend heureux.
> La frustration et la renonciation,  je vois trop d'amis en crever à petit feu pour accepter de vivre ça.



On est bien d'accord, le lendemain du jour ou je vendrais ma moto, je ferais peut-être un crash en bagnole et resterais tétra. 
Ce ne sera donc ni de la frustration ni de la renonciation. Plutôt un test. 
Ca fait 4 ans que je suis avec ma compagne, elle ne m'a jamais mit trop de pression. 
C'est juste que maintenant, je m'amuse moins en moto, du trafic partout et à toutes heures,... je lui en  ai parlé et du coup elle m'en reparle plus. (Si tu la vendais, tu ne l'utilises presque plus, ect, ect.) 
Peut-être que dès que je ne l'aurais plus, ça me manquera et j'en rachèterais une autre. (une Ducat) 
(je garderais les sous de côté au cas ou et puis, elle n'est pas encore partie. )
Ca sera la première fois depuis 18 ans que je n'ai pas de moto. 

Et puis arrêté dans parler, il n'y a rien de pire, je suis déjà en train de changer d'avis. 
Bon, une photo de la moto qui ma apporté le plus de plaisir. 
Ma DR 350


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que dès que je ne l'aurais plus, ça me manquera et j'en rachèterais une autre. (une Ducat)
> (je garderais les sous de côté au cas ou et puis, elle n'est pas encore partie. )
> Ca sera la première fois depuis 18 ans que je n'ai pas de moto.



Et crois moi, c'est dur de ne plus en avoir 
Combien pour ta poubelle, au fait ?


----------



## alan.a (30 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> tu ne l'utilises presque plus, ect, ect.



C'est ça le pb !!! Tu ne roules plus assez, alors tu conduis comme un pied et c'est dangereux. 
Roule plus et tout ira mieux 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et puis arrêté dans parler, il n'y a rien de pire, je suis déjà en train de changer d'avis.



Continuons, il faut sauver Foguenne !!!



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une photo de la moto qui ma apporté le plus de plaisir.
> Ma DR 350



C'est aussi une des motos favorites de mon compagnon de cordée, mais lui ne faisait pas de course.
Le chemin pour aller a son chalet en Oisans est une compète à elle seule !!! Ma CB n'a jamais voulu monter jusqu'en haut, pente trop raide et première trop longue !!! Il a fallu redescendre au bled et monter derrière lui sur sa Dominator.

Et là, j'ai été bluffé !!! A deux plus les valises pleines, on a tout enchaîné sur la première 

Par contre, à l'arrivée il n'avait plus de bras !!!



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et crois moi, c'est dur de ne plus en avoir
> Combien pour ta poubelle, au fait ?



Pourquoi tu n'en as plus ??? Les sous ?
Courage, j'ai trouvé ma CB 650 F de 1980, 24 000 km pour 1800 euros, état impéccable (quasi collection).
Pas de gros frais avant le début du mois, où j'ai laché 230 pour changer tout l'embrayage, mais bon, en un an, je lui ai collé 16 000 km ... elle m'a juste signifié son mécontentement


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

Flashback :

je me fais réveiller par un pompier qui me fait des signes par delà la visière cassée. "ne bougez pas Monsieur !" non promis, je ne bouge pas, je cligne des yeux pour lui dire (réflexe de secouriste). Seconde question "vous avez mal quelque part monsieur ?" non, ce coup-ci j'articule et constate que le casque semble plus mou qu'avant la chute. Pas la première fois que je tombe alors que je suis derrière Franck. je demande s'il va bien, on me répond qu'il était debout quand ils sont arrivés (réflexe de motard et infirmier se sentant valide). J'ai l'impression d'être remonté sur un ring de boxe mais d'avoir oublié de mettre mon casque. groggy. je n'ai rien sauf chaud partout surtout au poignet droit. bien vu, une petite brulure me restera. merci la combine intégrale et ses coques. 3 mois après, Fred, mon meilleur pote portugais se tape de plein fouet à 100km/h une voiture sortant d'un petit chemin en marche arrière sans le voir. 15 jours de coma. il est remonté. un ami d'enfance handicapé pendant un an avec une épaule en puzzle. des gravillons dans un virage. un sourire, je sais mon propre frangin hyper prudent. mais messieurs, vous aurez toujours un écart de ma part lorsque vous arriverez sur moi. de quoi passer largement. moi c'est fini. je m'étais déja fait peur et ma compagne a perdu un proche de la manière dont Fred s'est crashé.

prenez soin de vous.


----------



## alan.a (30 Juillet 2004)

Ca casse tout de suite l'ambiance ... c'est certain ...


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

la conduite sur toute est un ensemble de facteurs que tu ne maitrises pas. 

ah tiens pour rezba : 10 ans de permis, entre 400 000 et 500 000km, approximativement mais longtemps j'ai conduit 5h/jour aussi 

et  (je touche du bois) pas d'accident en tant que conducteur. ouf ! 

(en tant que passager, j'en cause meme pas...  )


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et crois moi, c'est dur de ne plus en avoir
> Combien pour ta poubelle, au fait ?



3000 euros (Suzuki Freewind 650 05/2000, 11700 km, Bleu.)  
Comme vous pouvez le constater elle a trop peu roulé.
C'est la bleu de gauche 







Ralala, j'hésite à nouveau.   

Une moto qui me plaît aussi, dans un autre style,

La Triumph Bonneville 800


----------



## woulf (31 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 3000 euros (Suzuki Freewind 650 05/2000, 11700 km, Bleu.)
> [/IMG]



C'est très honnête comme prix. Reste que le marché belge en matière de moto est plus réduit que le français, tu devrais peut être songer à une petite annonce sur motomag ou sur petites-annonces.fr

Dommage que je ne cherche pas de trail, je l'aurai achetée les yeux fermés


----------



## alan.a (31 Juillet 2004)

En voiture rien, en 12 ans de permis, mais pas autant de km (probablement 100 000)
Mes deux seules chutes en moto, c'était sur l'entraînement du plateau moto.
La première, pied coincé dans le repose-pied, et je suis tombé comme un -tuuuuuuuut- à 0.2 km
La deuxième, apprentissage du freinage d'urgence ... blocage de la roue avant à 60 km ... j'ai pas eu le reflex de relâcher alors boum baloum babadoum.

Au moins, c'est formateur 

Dans le village voisin, il y a un type qui a ça :

Triumph Thruxton 900





Je dois dire qu'elle est très belle, peut-être un peu petite pour un grand gabarit


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est très honnête comme prix. Reste que le marché belge en matière de moto est plus réduit que le français, tu devrais peut être songer à une petite annonce sur motomag ou sur petites-annonces.fr
> 
> Dommage que je ne cherche pas de trail, je l'aurai achetée les yeux fermés



Surtout que la France est à 15 Km de chez moi. Mais bon, il ne faudrait pas qu'elle parte trop vite.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En voiture rien, en 12 ans de permis, mais pas autant de km (probablement 100 000)
> Mes deux seules chutes en moto, c'était sur l'entraînement du plateau moto.
> La première, pied coincé dans le repose-pied, et je suis tombé comme un -tuuuuuuuut- à 0.2 km
> La deuxième, apprentissage du freinage d'urgence ... blocage de la roue avant à 60 km ... j'ai pas eu le reflex de relâcher alors boum baloum babadoum.
> ...



Je suis tombé souvent en tout terrain sans aucun dégât si ce n'est des hématomes.
Le plus gros bobo je l'ai eu avec un retour de kick d'une vieille XR 500 qu'un ami me faisait essayer.  (j'avais 16 ans)
Sur la route je suis tombé une fois avec ma DR 650 sur une plaque de verglas en février. Vous savez une belle journée ou vous remontez sur votre moto après une longue période hivernal.   
Heureusement, à part une moto griffée, je n'ai rien eu.

Elle est très belle cette triumph.


----------



## PER180H (31 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qu'ado, j'ai failli crever en traversant une route, je me refuse de renoncer à faire ce que j'aime. Si je dois y passer, je préfère que ce soit en faisant quelque chose qui me rend heureux.
> La frustration et la renonciation,  je vois trop d'amis en crever à petit feu pour accepter de vivre ça.


Et si justement, en faisant ce que tu aimes (quelque chose qui est dangereux pas seulement pour toi), tu fouttait en l'air un ado qui traverse ta route, est-ce que ca te rendrait heureux?


----------



## golf (31 Juillet 2004)

Copain  ​


----------



## woulf (31 Juillet 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Et si justement, en faisant ce que tu aimes (quelque chose qui est dangereux pas seulement pour toi), tu fouttait en l'air un ado qui traverse ta route, est-ce que ca te rendrait heureux?



On peut dire ça d'une d'une moto, d'une voiture, d'un bus 
Je pense bien que si on a parmi nous deux qui sont pas complétement irresponsables c'est Alan A. et notre modo adoré, roi du TT aux cheveux longs


----------



## PER180H (31 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Copain  ​


Ca, c'est une entrée par effraction!! 

En fait, c'est juste la tournure de la phrase qui m'a fait tilter.
En gros, c'est : j'ai failli mourir renversé par une voiture, alors depuis je me dis que si je me tue en moto (ou voiture), c'est pas grave, je serai heureux. 
Mais justement, peut-être que étant ado, tu a failli mourir à cause de quelqu'un qui se disait la même chose.

Et puis pour une fois, ca n'avais rien à voir avec le bus!  . En même temps, aucun de ceux qui conduisent un bus par passion, par plaisir, n'est un danger public.

Mais je ne voulais pas dire que alain.a était inconscient au point d'être dangereux sur la route (du mois, plus que la moyenne).

Enfin comme d'habitude, je m'attends à être contredit!  Mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Enfin comme d'habitude, je m'attends à être contredit!  Mais c'est pas grave.



mais il peut arriver que tu sois approuvé quant aux principes


----------



## alan.a (31 Juillet 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Et si justement, en faisant ce que tu aimes (quelque chose qui est dangereux pas seulement pour toi), tu fouttait en l'air un ado qui traverse ta route, est-ce que ca te rendrait heureux?



Forcément non !!!

Mais en ville, je roule tranquille. Je guette les piétons "cachés" à travers les pare-brise des voitures. Je regarde sous les bus s'il n'y a pas des pieds ou des ombrent qui traînent, etc. mais l'accident n'est pas tjrs évitable. 

La position surélevée et la mobilité du regard (et aussi l'ouïe),  font qu'on peut plus facilement voir et entendre un piéton, et puisqu'on roule au centre de la chaussée, il y un petit mètre salvateur qui permet aux deux usagers de réagir.
Enfin, la manoeuvre d'évitement est très rapide en moto, et en la faisant on ne passe pas sur l'autre file de circulation (pas de suraccident)

Et là où je "m'amuse", si je croise un piéton, c'est que le type est plutôt suicidaire ... 

Pour mes autres activités, en général elles ne mettent personne d'autre en danger.
Par exemple en parachute (ça reste occasionel  ), c'est tout seul, et en montagne, je m'en remets entièrement à mon second de cordée, si je me viande, c'est lui qui me sauve (ou me tue...).
Bon forcément, si je pose mes coinceurs comme une mulasse et qu'en chutant, je déboutonne jusqu'au relais, j'embarquerais mon compagnon de cordée vers l'au-delà... mais bon, il peut en faire autant, comme ça il n'y a pas de jalousie  :mouais:


----------



## alan.a (31 Juillet 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pour une fois, ca n'avais rien à voir avec le bus!



Si, j'en sortais 27 sec plus tot et si l'arret avait été mieux pensé, je n'aurais pas eu à traverser la route  

[mode petite maison dans la prairie] 
Enfin, faire ce qu'on aime, ce n'est pas forcément se mettre en danger.
A titre d'exemple, j'aime bien divaguer (sur le port, dans les friches industrielles, etc.) et je le faisais svt avec un ami. Et bien comme ce n'était pas "utile" et qu'il n'y avait pas "d'interêt" et bien sa copine lui a bien fait comprendre que niet, nein, plus faire ça. Je continu tout seul ...
Pourtant aimer quelqu'un, c'est n'est pas faire en sorte qu'il soit heureux ... non ? Je me trompe ? En tout cas, je ne verrais jamais interdire quoique ce soit à ma femme (et je ne m'y risquerais pas !!! l'inverse étant tout aussi valable)
Je pense que lorsqu'on songe a faire quelqu'un chose, on sait d'avance si cela va gêner l'autre ou pas, et remettre cette activité à plus tard, de son propre chef, n'a rien à voir avec une interdiction, même si au final le résultat est le même.
[/mode petite maison dans la prairie]


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2004)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi Alan, la vie est trop courte mais bon parfois un "incitent conjugale" est l'élément qui permet de prendre une décision qui était "déjà là".    (complexe tout ça  )

C'est marrant, j'ai également essayé le parachutisme (3 sauts en ouverture automatique et un saut "tandem" avec chute libre.   )
J'aimais bien par contre c'est trop de contrainte pour moi.
-Il faut une météo correcte
-Allez à l'aéroport et avoir beaucoup de temps (essentiellement le w-e, comme je bosse 2 à 3 w-e par mois...)
-L'esprit "club" que je n'apprécie pas trop.

Evidement, quel claque niveau sensation.


----------



## alan.a (1 Août 2004)

C'est vrai que niveau concentré de sensations, c'est 6 m 3 d'adrénaline en 3 sec !!! 
Mon premier tandem a été filmé, et dès que je regarde la vidéo, j'ai tout qui remonte !!!


----------



## anntraxh (3 Août 2004)

Salut à vous, les amateurs de belle mécaniques et châssis de rêve ... ceci sera sans doute mon unique message dans ce fil, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de vous conseiller la lecture de cet article ( Insolite ... http://www.laviedunet.com/ ) , et surtout la visite des galeries (entre-autre) de ce site !

  

 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: OK ... je sors ...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2004)

The Jacky Touch : fameux celui là


----------



## decoris (3 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Salut à vous, les amateurs de belle mécaniques et châssis de rêve ... ceci sera sans doute mon unique message dans ce fil, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de vous conseiller la lecture de cet article , et surtout la viste des galeries (entre-autre) de ce site !
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: OK ... je sors ...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



les deux championnes...


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne vais pas en rajouter, l'articles parle de lui-même, je voudrais juste souligner un passage à ceux qui affirment que les 4x4 ne sont pas plus polluants que les autres véhicules: _ "Parmi les 18 véhicules incriminés, quatorze sont des 4x4." _
> 
> Mais bon, y'en aura toujours pour se trouver des excuse bidons pour se justifier
> 
> ...




ce qu'il y a de scandaleux avec cette étude, c'est quon incrimine le G500 (qui a été vendu à 12 exemplaires en 2003 en france!!!!)! et aucun utilitaire, type renaut traffic, qui ont été vendu beaucoup plus, et quipollue énormément!!


dans l'auto journal 4x4, il faut une comparaison : les 4x4 les plus vendu sont les RAV4 D-4D et Xtrail di. ceux ci polluent nettement moins qu'une Vel-satis ( 230g de CO2), qu'un traffic (280), ou qu'un espace!

c'est sur que comparer des choses incomparables, c'est facile...


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui a poussé Peugeot et BMW à s'associer dans la création d'une nouvelle gamme de 4 cylindres haute performance et basse conso...
> BMW apporte son savoir faire de motoriste pointu, Peugeot lui, son savoir faire dans la dépollution et c'est Peugeot qui assurera l'industrialisation de ces moteurs...



audi sort, avec sa A3 sportback, un 2l TFSI, turbo, injection directe. 200cv, 280nm entre 1800 et 5000tr/min, 8l/100!!!

voila un petit moteur qu'il doit être vraiment très agréable.... (mais à 30 000¤ l'A3, ça fait beacoup beaucoup!


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La future Seat Tolédo.
> 
> Elle me plait bien aussi.
> Elle me fait penser un peu à la Vel Satis, un peu à la 407 SW,...
> Il ose un peu, c'est bien.



moi qui croyait que seat voulait avoir une image sportivie...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> moi qui croyait que seat voulait avoir une image sportivie...



C'est pas sportif une Vel Satis ? 

Bon, faut pas que je tarde, j'ai karting.  (24H00 de Francorchamps de Karting)


----------



## kitetrip (8 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sportif une Vel Satis ?


 Juste en ligne droite :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2004)

Je viens de passer un w-e formidable aux 24H00 de karting de Francorchamps.   
Quelques photos sur mon site ici.  

Nous avions le numéro 12, (le seul sans sponsors  )






C'est vraiment génial comme organisation. Ce n'est pas donné mais quel plaisir.   
Tous les participants ont les mêmes karts (qui sont loué pour la course) tirés au sort le vendredi précédent la course.
Ce sont des Karts 4 temps bimoteurs de 160 cc. Largement de quoi s'amuser en toute sécurité.
2 ambulances plus une équipe SAMU est sur place non-stop.
Le circuit de Francorchamps est super et très sécurisant/sécurisé. 






C'est la société qui loue les karts qui s'occupe de la maintenance, des réparations.






Pour gagner, il n'y a pas de secrets, il faut en plus d'un bon coup de volant, ne pas être trop lourd. (au-dessus de 75 Kg pas d'espoir  ) mais bon même sans viser la victoire, le plaisir est au rendez-vous.

Il y avait des participants de 15 ans (très très bon d'ailleurs    ), une équipe composée de sexagénaire loin d'être ridicule, une équipe venue du Portugal, une d'Angleterre, des Pays-Bas.
Plusieurs participants n'étaient jamais monté sur un Kart.  

Bref c'est une façon bien sympathique de goûter aux joies des sports mécanique, sans danger mais avec un plaisir incroyable.   

Bon, on monte une équipe Macgénération pour l'année prochaine ? 
(ce serait génial, AES 24H00 de Karting, on a tous le temps de sortir les macs, de boire un verre, faire la fête, ect, ect. C'est long 24H00 + entrainement.)

Je vais réunir les infos, si il y a des intéressés pourquoi pas. Je monte de toute manière une équipe l'année prochaine.


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Suite à la fermeture du sujet  beurk,  dont la raison est  expliquée ici, je relance un sujet bagnole mais ou l'on peut parler moto, scooter,... vroum vroum quoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La future Porsche Boxter S est sympa aussi, non ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

personnellement je prefere le nouvelle bnwz4 roadster!!!
oula bmw serie 6 coupé cabriolé


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de passer un w-e formidable aux 24H00 de karting de Francorchamps.
> 
> Pour gagner, il n'y a pas de secrets, il faut en plus d'un bon coup de volant, ne pas être trop lourd. (au-dessus de 75 Kg pas d'espoir  )
> 
> ...



Pas de problème, je pèse 71Kg, la victoire est à nous      .


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> personnellement je prefere le nouvelle bnwz4 roadster!!!
> oula bmw serie 6 coupé cabriolé



Désolé Eva, nous n'avons pas les même valeurs... LoL


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Alors Eva,comment vas-tu ? Ta moyenne de messages journaliers a baissé de façon spectaculaire depuis la dernière fois... Moi qui t'avais décerné le titre de reine incontestée du flood des forums MacG, je suis un peu déçu...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

vous deconner la!!!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

aaa j'ai compris vous preferez celle la!!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Alors Eva,comment vas-tu ? Ta moyenne de messages journaliers a baissé de façon spectaculaire depuis la dernière fois... Moi qui t'avais décerné le titre de reine incontestée du flood des forums MacG, je suis un peu déçu...


ecoute je ne flood plus j'ai grandit maintenant 
mais si tu est decu je vais mettre le packet!!!!!


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous deconner la!!!!!



  :mouais:  Heu, est-ce qu'on a l'air de plaisanter dans ces forums ?    Lol    

Tu voudrais comparer le misérable 6 cylindres en ligne de la Z4 au Flat-6 de la Porsche ? Voyons, voyons, soyons sérieux 2 minutes    ... Si encore tu nous avais parlé d'une M3 ou d'une M5, je ne dis pas...


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ecoute je ne flood plus j'ai grandit maintenant
> mais si tu est decu je vais mettre le packet!!!!!



:mouais: Si tu veux, mais pas dans ce thread alors parcequ'il est déjà plein à craquer de messages      ...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

en fait j'y connais rien aux bagnoles 
je suis allé sur le premier site de voiture et j'ai pris la premiere coupé cabriolé et voila 
vous m'en voulez??????


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> en fait j'y connais rien aux bagnoles
> je suis allé sur le premier site de voiture et j'ai pris la premiere coupé cabriolé et voila
> vous m'en voulez??????



Ben non, c'est pas de ta faute


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

merci eric blair


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Ben moi j'ai fais comme Eva, j'ai acheté le premier coupé cabriolet que j'ai vu sur le site internet. 

Moi  j'ai trouvé çà. :


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2004)

Et la nouvelle C4 on en parle ?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai fais comme Eva, j'ai acheté le premier coupé cabriolet que j'ai vu sur le site internet.
> 
> Moi  j'ai trouvé çà. :


ta raison mon potte


----------



## Eric Blair (8 Août 2004)

Hurrican ? Tu devrais venir faire un tour sur le thread "Eva"...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (8 Août 2004)

c'est quoi un tread!!!!!
j'ai pas lut le mode d'emploie


----------



## decoris (17 Août 2004)

La nouvelle série 3!!!

suite à une gaffe interne, voici les photos de la nouvelle série 3 de BMW!


































et le texte explicatif, vu sur le site du moniteur automobile : 


Avec la nouvelle génération de Série 3 "E90", BMW achèvera le renouvellement de sa gamme. Elle sera lancée à l'automne 2005, au salon de Genève.

Sale coup pour BMW qui dévoile plus tôt que prévu sa nouvelle Série 3. La faute à un collaborateur qui, sans le vouloir, a laissé s'échapper de sa boîte e-mail la version électronique du catalogue officiel destiné à la Slovénie de cette nouvelle Série 3. Théoriquement, celle-là devait nous arriver au salon de Genève, fin 2005. Techniquement, la nouvelle Série 3 partagera beaucoup d'éléments avec la Série 1 tandis qu'en taille, elle grandira peu. Il faut donc attendre des progrès techniques et non d'habitabilité. Entre autres, l'i-Drive et la direction active (issue de la 5) seront de la partie. Côté moteurs, c'est la pléthore: 2 litres de 150 ch, 2.5 de 218 ch, 3 litres de 258 ch et, plus tard, un inédit 3 litres turbo de 333 ch. En Diesel, l'offre est également très large. A côté des 2 litres de 120 et 163 ch, deux 6 cylindres répondent présents: 2.5 de 204 ch et 3 litres de 238 ch. A noter que les clients pourront également disposer d'une nouvelle boîte robotisée plus rapide et plus confortable.Plus tard, c'est la transmission intégrale xDrive qui sera de la partie. A noter encore que l'esthétique de la Série 3 ne sera pas aussi tourmentée (et donc controversée) que celle des autres modèles. Normal, c'est elle qui fait l'essentiel des ventes de BMW. Comme on peut le constater sur les images, la planche de bord reprend les traits massifs de celle montée sur la Série 5. L'écran de l'iDrive trône toujours en position centrale.


----------



## decoris (17 Août 2004)

la nouvelle aastra 3 portes, superbe : 











et la nouvelle citroen C5, ou comment enlaidir une voituire déjà très laide : 








ya moyen de faire plus massif :mouais:


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la nouvelle aastra 3 portes, superbe :


:love:  J'échange contre mon Astra de 1992   Vous croyez que ça va marcher ?? :rateau: 

Par contre pour la Citroën C5, ils en vendaient déjà pas beaucoup alors maintenant ils ne vont même plus en vendre... 

Chez Citroën, j'adore deux voitures : la DS 23E (143ch !) et la GS Bi-Rotor


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2004)

Alors, dans l'ordre...

La Série 3: Joli...  Je trouve l'arrière discutable, sinon ça va.

L'Astra 3 portes: Bof... Je préfère vraiment la Mégane 3 portes.

Enfin, la C5: je ne trouve pas que l'ancienne génération était vraiment laide. Par contre, fade et sans personnalité, je suis d'accord. 
Quant à la nouvelle version, si l'avant n'est pas trop mal, l'arrière de la nouvelle berline est inqualifiable. A se demander si ce n'est pas une erreur.


----------



## decoris (17 Août 2004)

moi la nouvelle série 3 me plait bcp, une des permière BMW depuis que l'ami chris est au design qui me plait vraiment...

l'astra, et bien je la trouve superbe, dnas ce segment assez morne (mis à part la mégane, trop spéciale à mon gout...)

et puis la C5, que dire... l'actuelle est sans personnalité, passe partout...
la nouvelle est vraiment pas belle!!! des feux avant inspirés de la série 5 et une face arrière immitant la mitsubishi carisma d'il y a 5 ans...


----------



## spyan (18 Août 2004)

Le mieux c'est incontestablement ça.  Aucun mot ne suffit à la Décrire.

Just see !!


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ...suite à une gaffe interne...
> 
> ...lancée à l'automne 2005, au salon de Genève...


Quelle gaffe !!! C'est un dossier de presse ! Vous croyez qu'un tel dossier avec tous ces détails s'envoie par "erreur"  
Le salon de Genève, c'est en mars de chaque année !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la nouvelle aastra 3 portes, superbe



Décidément le nombre de détails de style ressemblant à la Mégane ne manquent pas... :mouais:

'+


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

ce sujet ne change pas. Gognol est comme à son habitude. Sonnyboy n'a rien compris et decoris a toujours des gouts de chiotte (elle est moche cette série 3... autant la Z4 mais là... et puis cette histoire de pseudo dossier de presse égarée, ça me rappelle la stupidité du type devant la Skoda qui , non non, n'est pas une passat réhabillée... )  

_je passais juste..._


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

D'accord avec toi Alem, elle est moche cette BM. 
Et pis de toute façon, j'achète jamais de voir incapable de faire 250.000 km ...


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Décidément le nombre de détails de style ressemblant à la Mégane ne manquent pas... :mouais:
> 
> '+


En fait, c'est à peut de chose près le concept car Opel... juste avant la sortie de la Mégane II ! 

Mais perso, je préfère l'Opel... c'est fou ce que je vois de Megane II 1.9dCi qui font du boucan en bas de chez moi  Oui, j'habite en plein centre ville au milieu des diesel  

Rien ne me fait plus plaisir que le bruit d'un petit moteur essence... ou alors d'une belle voiture, comme ça :



​


----------



## macelene (18 Août 2004)

_Si vous avez encore des Pommes Blanches, j'accepte vos dons :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi Alem, elle est moche cette BM.
> Et pis de toute façon, j'achète jamais de voir incapable de faire 250.000 km ...


 Mouarf !!!! Dire que j'hésite à croire que tu plaisantes...


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est à peut de chose près le concept car Opel... juste avant la sortie de la Mégane II !



Si on observe bien la Mégane et tous les concepts car Renault qui l'ont précédé pendant plusieurs années (dont le "concept car" qui fut commercialisé quelques temps, à savoir l'Avantime   ) on constate que tout le style Renault actuel découle de ces concepts cars qui ont vraiment permis de le forger tel qu'il est maintenant. Et qui a eu une vrai grosse influence sur pas mal d'autres contructeurs (qu'on aime ou non, ce sont des faits). Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que le fait de dire "Machin a piqué ça à Bidule" est un peu idiot, cependant la filiation est claire. Sans Renault, les Opel n'auraient probablement pas cette tête là.

'+


----------



## decoris (19 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet ne change pas. Gognol est comme à son habitude. Sonnyboy n'a rien compris et decoris a toujours des gouts de chiotte (elle est moche cette série 3... autant la Z4 mais là... et puis cette histoire de pseudo dossier de presse égarée, ça me rappelle la stupidité du type devant la Skoda qui , non non, n'est pas une passat réhabillée... )
> 
> _je passais juste..._





t'as raison, vives les twingo...  

par contre le ocup de dossier égaré c'est vrai, l'article à été corrigé deux fois : 


http://fr.cars.yahoo.com/040816/230/40eo2.html
http://www.automagazine.be/FR/Magazines_ArticlesDetail.cfm?xArticleID=5848

sinon comment expliquer qu'on ne voie les photos nulle part ailleurs, et pq BMW présenterait sa nouvelle voituire 7 mois avant son arrivée? ça ne peut être que négatif...


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2004)

blablabla... (gouts de chiotte) ... blablabla... (gouts de chiotte) blablabla

(j'ai pas de voiture...  )


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> sinon comment expliquer qu'on ne voie les photos nulle part ailleurs, et pq BMW présenterait sa nouvelle voituire 7 mois avant son arrivée? ça ne peut être que négatif...


 
  tu sais ils sont très lié avec Apple en ce moment


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

j'aime bien emprunter de temps en temps la moto de mon papa (mais faut pas le dire a les gendarmes   )


----------



## iMax (19 Août 2004)

Sale gosse


----------



## decoris (19 Août 2004)

moi aussi je peux emprunter la moto de mon papa depuis hier! j'ai enfin mon permis puissance illimitée...  

je sens que mes bras vont s'allonger! 


au fait, petit copier/coller des caract de la nouvelle BMW 535d :

CARACTERISTIQUES BMW 535d
MOTEUR 
Cylindrée (cm3) : 2993
Puissance maxi (ch/kW à tr/min) : 272/200 à 4400
Couple maxi (Nm à tr/min) : 560 à 2000
TRANSMISSION
Boîte de vitesses manuelle : ?
Boîte de vitesses automatique : 6 rapports
PERFORMANCES
Vitesse maxi (km/h) : 250
0-100 km/h (s) : 6,5
1000 m départ arrêté (s) : 25,9
Consommation (l/100 km)
- urbaine : 10,9
- extra-urbaine : 6,3
- mixte : 8,0
- CO2 (g/km) : 211
BUDGET
Prix de base (E) : env 50.000
Puissance fiscale (CV) : non fixée

mais pourquoi acheter une 540i???


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

Peugeot, fournisseur de Batman


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien emprunter de temps en temps la moto de mon papa (mais faut pas le dire a les gendarmes   )



C'est une moto génial. J'ai pu tester sur quelques kilomètres c'est vraiment très souple et très puissant.   

En passant j'hésite toujours à revendre ma moto.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ... En passant j'hésite toujours à revendre ma moto.



Moi aussi j'hésite à vendre la mienne.. pour acheter une vrai routiére (genre BMW...) !!???
des conseils ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'hésite à vendre la mienne.. pour acheter une vrai routiére (genre BMW...) !!???
> des conseils ?



La seul BMW que j'aime beaucoup c'est la GS. 






Mais bon, vu le prix des BMW il faut quand même être un "gros" rouleur.


----------



## cemonvelo (1 Septembre 2004)

mais qu'est-ce que je fous ici avec mon pseudo


----------



## iMax (1 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Peugeot, fournisseur de Batman



Ooooooooooooh...  :rateau: 

On peut avoir des détails sur la bête ? :rateau:

Y'a quoi sous le capot ? Un V8 à compresseur ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La seul BMW que j'aime beaucoup c'est la GS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben tu peux voir ça aussi comme un "investissement"... et te dire que dans 10 / 15 ans tu rouleras encore avec la même moto (en occasion c'est presque aussi cher qu'en neuf de toute façon... quelque soit le kilométrage...)...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu peux voir ça aussi comme un "investissement"... et te dire que dans 10 / 15 ans tu rouleras encore avec la même moto (en occasion c'est presque aussi cher qu'en neuf de toute façon... quelque soit le kilométrage...)...



Je suis bien d'accord. Un copain qui s'est fait voler une 1100 GS à racheté une 1150 tellement il en était content. Il compte la garder très longtemps.


----------



## iTof (1 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Peugeot, fournisseur de Batman



FOU FOU FOU !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est quoi, la 907 ? Par contre, le chargeur de CD sur le capot, c'est pas pratique...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord. Un copain qui s'est fait voler une 1100 GS à racheté une 1150 tellement il en était content. Il compte la garder très longtemps.



J'y pense depuis un moment... surtout depuis que je me suis avalé l'allez/retour Marseille - Moulin en  3 jours (1200 km) ->  j'ai eu du mal à m'assoir pendant un moment...     :rateau: 
Et puis j'ai fait "l'erreur" d'en essayer une il y a quelques mois...  :love:  :love:    
Aprés 12 ans de 600 XT ( :love:   ) et 3 ans de "roadster"... je pense que je vais écrire au pére Noel... et à mon banquier par la même occasion (qu'ils s'arrangent entre eux aprés tout !)
Bon c'est vrai que niveau look , il y a plus "Rock'n Roll" mais finalement elle est pas si mal...
et puis il y a le fameux "flat twin"...   ... une BM oui.. mais avec le flat twin...




(un essai bien fait sur ce site )


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Peugeot, fournisseur de Batman



Impressionnant, mais vieillot, kitch et vulgaire. Je pense qu'elle sert à déflorer une partie du design de l'imminent coupé 407.

D'autres photos :









'+


----------



## alan.a (2 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense depuis un moment... surtout depuis que je me suis avalé l'allez/retour Marseille - Moulin en  3 jours (1200 km) ->  j'ai eu du mal à m'assoir pendant un moment...     :rateau:
> Et puis j'ai fait "l'erreur" d'en essayer une il y a quelques mois...  :love:  :love:
> Aprés 12 ans de 600 XT ( :love:   ) et 3 ans de "roadster"... je pense que je vais écrire au pére Noel... et à mon banquier par la même occasion (qu'ils s'arrangent entre eux aprés tout !)
> Bon c'est vrai que niveau look , il y a plus "Rock'n Roll" mais finalement elle est pas si mal...
> ...



J'ai eu l'occasion de conduire une GS 1150 et c'est une moto prodigieuse (sans doute celle que j'ai préférée parmi toutes) !!!
J'ai eu peur de son poids au début, et puis, finalement c'est un vrai vélo 

La nouvelle GS 1200 fait 27 kg de moins, ce qui est très loin d'être négligeable. Les qualités routières font que tu peux quasiment mettre la pâté à des sportives dans les virages 
J'en rêve aussi !!! Mais pour que le banquier me fasse un tel prêt, il faudra d'abord qu'il se mette à la cocaïne!!!!

L'année dernière, j'ai fait un petit trajet retour de vacances alpines, La Grave - St Malo ... 950 km dans la journée sur ma vieille choupette, une CB 650.
Je n'ai pas eu mal aux fesses, mais aux épaules !!! Tout le trajet j'ai rêvé d'un saut de vent !!!


----------



## piro (2 Septembre 2004)

elle est maginifique cette batmobile
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

Je vous parle d'un temps...  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

Ca n'a rien à voir, mais on en a eu la confirmation, la prius est bien la voiture la moins polluante du marché... quand elle roule   

_pardon, sylvain_


----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2004)

Je l'attendais celle-là  

On peut même remarquer la marque des grands pieds de Golf dans l'huile. 

Ma Prius sera rapatriée en fin de semaine depuis Paris.


----------



## decoris (7 Septembre 2004)

la nouvelle A4 est vraiment superbe!!!!






















 bien plus réussie que la dernière série 3 en tous cas...

 et puis bonne nouvelle pour les belges: les voitures propres sont enfin avantagées fiscalement!!!

 sont concernées les audi A2 3l diesel, les lupo 3l, les smart CDi et la toyota prius! (la condition est moins de 110g de C02 au km)

 l'avantage est fonction du prix de la voiture (on se fait donc rembourser les options!) et varie de 1400¤ (smart) à 3400¤ (prius)


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2004)

Très réussie, en effet... 

Oraient-ils engagé des designers ? 

Bien plus belle et originale que l'actuelle 

Je suis, pour une fois, d'accord avec toi


----------



## alan.a (7 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant, mais vieillot, kitch et vulgaire. Je pense qu'elle sert à déflorer une partie du design de l'imminent coupé 407.



Quand on connait un de leur designer prototypiste ... on comprend mieux


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quand on connait un de leur designer prototypiste ... on comprend mieux



Mouahahaha, excellent !    C'est vrai que je me rappelle maintenant que tu nous avais dit connaître un gars chez Peugeot !

'+


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quand on connait un de leur designer prototypiste ... on comprend mieux


tu crois que si on menace de diffuser cette photo on peut prétendre avoir une petite réduction ? (la soirée semblait être arrosée : cf le pack de seven up sur le banc !!  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2004)

Allez ... je viens de passer commande de ma prochaine :






...et tant pis pour les grincheux !!!      :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (8 Septembre 2004)

Ouais splendide la batmobile by Peugeot. 
La ligne est vraiment très originale, bestiale, et classe à la fois. 

Reste que je suis toujours fan d'Aston-Martin. :love:


----------



## alan.a (8 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que si on menace de diffuser cette photo on peut prétendre avoir une petite réduction ?



Trop tard, les photos sont déjà très largement diffusées 



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (la soirée semblait être arrosée : cf le pack de seven up sur le banc !!  )



Un cadeau en rapport avec une vieille histoire d'ado bcp trop longue à clarifier  



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez ... je viens de passer commande de ma prochaine :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa ta prochaine vallée de résidence. elle a l'air sympa avec ses collines boisées et ses petites barrières en bois ! Dommage que sur ta photo il y ait un coffre fort qui bouche la vue.
La prochaine fois, décale-toi un peu sur le côté qu'on profite plus du paysage


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

>



Classe. 

C'est un moteur de 2CV dedans non?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez ... je viens de passer commande de ma prochaine :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ça te fait plaisir, tu as bien raison.


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Classe.
> 
> C'est un moteur de 2CV dedans non?



Pas vraiment, plutôt une grosse tondeuse : mono cylindre 200 cm3 deux temps (il existe la rarissime version sportive Tiger avec un 500 cm3 mais quatre roues, décoiffant !). Avec sa boîte trois rapports, cette baignoire à roulettes dépasse allègrement les 100 km/h. Le plus marrant c'est que la gestion de la marche arrière, par inversion de l'allumage, fait qu'on peut passer ces vitesses en arrière aussi et que donc en théorie on devrait pouvoir grimper à plus de 100 km/h en marche arrière !  

Bref la bagnole de mes rêves


----------



## iMax (8 Septembre 2004)

Je suis allé essayer ça, aujourd'hui.... :






J'ai essayé la 1.8 125ch, très sympatique... 
Si ce n'est pas à proprement parler une voiture de sport, elle est très agréable à conduire cheveux au vent... La sonorité du 1.8 a visiblement été très étudiée, c'est un régal.  Par contre, la boite est un peu accrocheuse....  :hein: 

Mais globalement, elle m'a convaincu 

Plus qu'à économiser...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'à économiser...


ou à revendre le Z3 ???


----------



## iMax (8 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ou à revendre le Z3 ???



C'est pas la mienne...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la mienne...


fallait pas le dire !! sinon, il semble que nous ayons les *mêmes goûts*


----------



## iMax (8 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez ... je viens de passer commande de ma prochaine :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On peut avoir quelques précisions d'ordre technique ?   

Diesel ? Essence ? V6 ?  V8 ?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, plutôt une grosse tondeuse : mono cylindre 200 cm3 deux temps (il existe la rarissime version sportive Tiger avec un 500 cm3 mais quatre roues, décoiffant !). Avec sa boîte trois rapports, cette baignoire à roulettes dépasse allègrement les 100 km/h. Le plus marrant c'est que la gestion de la marche arrière, par inversion de l'allumage, fait qu'on peut passer ces vitesses en arrière aussi et que donc en théorie on devrait pouvoir grimper à plus de 100 km/h en marche arrière !
> 
> Bref la bagnole de mes rêves



Ca coûte très cher actuellement? C'est vraiment sympa comme engin.


----------



## iMax (8 Septembre 2004)

Je pense que le problème, c'est surtout d'en trouver une


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2004)

le nouveau boxter, moins cher et plus puissant que l'ancien (240cv et 6% de baisse de tarif)


----------



## pixelemon (8 Septembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

ça c'est pour moi le summum de la classe


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ça c'est pour moi le summum de la classe


 
 tu parles, elle envoie de ces retour de kick la XT500, une vraie horreur! j'ai eu mon tibia bleu pendant 2 semaines après l'avoir essayée, et mon parain à failli se casser la jambe!!!!

 salté, va!


----------



## pixelemon (9 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu parles, elle envoie de ces retour de kick la XT500, une vraie horreur! j'ai eu mon tibia bleu pendant 2 semaines après l'avoir essayée, et mon parain à failli se casser la jambe!!!!
> 
> salté, va!



une dure à cuire comme moi   j'aime avoir mal (coup de boule svp) mais elle est si douce avec moi... sa voix me berce...

pot   pot   pot   pot  !


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca coûte très cher actuellement? C'est vraiment sympa comme engin.



Je dirais de 4.500 à 75.000 ¤ suivant le modèle et l'état.


----------



## woulf (9 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez ... je viens de passer commande de ma prochaine :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah alors, la wrangler a été sacrifiée à l'autel du confort petit bourgeois de Mossieu zebigounet ? 

A 4000 euros près, j'aurais bien pris celle là quand j'ai changé, surtout qu'ils la proposent un diesel couplé à une BVA ce qui est heureux à mon sens


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors, la wrangler a été sacrifiée à l'autel du confort petit bourgeois de Mossieu zebigounet ?


Arf !   ... si la wrangler avait existé en diesel, j'aurais sauté dessus !!!  
Malheureusement, pour des kilométrages supérieurs à 30.000 kms/an, ce qui est largement mon cas, on est obligés de prendre un diesel !!!   ... mais je ne vais quand même pas me plaindre !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2004)

mais c'est très bien de prendre un diesel, surtout dans un 'x4...


----------



## iMax (9 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est très bien de prendre un diesel



 :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est très bien de prendre un diesel, surtout dans un 'x4...



En plus c'est vrai.  Je regarde pour ma prochaine voiture, et ça sera un diesel...  Ça consomme peu, c'est de plus en plus propre.


----------



## iMax (9 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est vrai.  Je regarde pour ma prochaine voiture, et ça sera un diesel...  Ça consomme peu, c'est de plus en plus propre.



WebO ? C'est toi ?  :mouais: 

T'as fumé ?  :mouais:


----------



## Zheng He (9 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est vrai.  Je regarde pour ma prochaine voiture, et ça sera un diesel...  Ça consomme peu, c'est de plus en plus propre.


:affraid: (Bonsoir tout le monde) Je défie n'importe qui de rouler 5 minutes derrière un diesel avec la ventilation branchée. A moins d'avoir le nez complètement bouché c'est l'asphyxie :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: (Bonsoir tout le monde) Je défie n'importe qui de rouler 5 minutes derrière un diesel avec la ventilation branchée. A moins d'avoir le nez complètement bouché c'est l'asphyxie :sick:  :hosto:



Maintenant avec les filtres à particules, les émanations sont presques nulles et inodores...   

Le diesel c'est l'avenir.


----------



## iMax (9 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant avec les filtres à particules, les émanations sont presques nulles et inodores...
> 
> Le diesel c'est l'avenir.



Decoris a le mot de passe de WebO ?


----------



## alan.a (9 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant avec les filtres à particules, les émanations sont presques nulles et inodores...
> 
> Le diesel c'est l'avenir.



euh ... à très court terme quand même... (c'est valable aussi pour l'essence)


----------



## Zheng He (9 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant avec les filtres à particules, les émanations sont presques nulles et inodores...
> 
> Le diesel c'est l'avenir.



Le mazout, le charbon aussi.


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ...sont concernées les audi A2 3l diesel, les lupo 3l, les smart CDi et la toyota prius! (la condition est moins de 110g de C02 au km)...


A2 3l et Lupo 3 l !!! 
Faut stopper net le sniff de ton bâton de uhu


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Decoris a le mot de passe de WebO ?




mdr.


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A2 3l et Lupo 3 l !!!
> Faut stopper net le sniff de ton bâton de uhu



3l ça représente leur consommation normalisée aux 100km (2,7 pour l'A2 3l si mes souvenirs sont bons)  
leur moteur est en réalité un 1,2l...




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Decoris a le mot de passe de WebO ?


non, mais j'ose espérer qu'a force de persuasion, il aura fini par conprendre, que ses yeux se seront ouverts, bref, la lumière lui est venu...

mais ne découragez pas mes frères, vous aussi, un jour, vous conmprendrez, et alors vous aussi, vous achèterez du diesel...

 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais ne découragez pas mes frères, vous aussi, un jour, vous conmprendrez, et alors vous aussi, vous achèterez du diesel...
> 
> :rateau:



Oui, oui ça viendra...  :love: Déjà que j'en bois une grande tasse tout les matins... :love: :casse:


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> 3l ça représente leur consommation normalisée aux 100km (2,7 pour l'A2 3l si mes souvenirs sont bons)
> leur moteur est en réalité un 1,2l...


Çà, je savais, merci 
Mais présenté comme çà, cela veut dire 3l de cylindrée  :mouais: 

Petit nb : tout le monde hurle à la mort lorsqu'Apple annonce des benchs de ses matos mais personnes ne réagis à ces galéjades de conso des services marketing automobile   
Le groupe VAG [ce n'est pas le seul] a quelque peut tempéré cette communication depuis que des essais un peu sérieux sont sorti dans la presse :rateau:


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2004)

voui mais elle est vraiment présenté comme audi A2 3l, avec le 3l vert! 
concernant la conso justement, pour l'essai détaillé paru dans le moniteur automobile, la lupo 3l arrivait effectivement sous le seuil des 3l si on se pliait au jeu. (le moteur se coupe au feu rouge, et il faut rester dans la zone verte lors des accélérations et accepter la roue libre au levé du pied)
ces voitures ont vraiment été concue pour consommer le moins possible : elles pèsent environ 200kg de moins que les version normales, ont des roues ultra étroite (presque comme des deuche!!), etc...

ils disaient qu'au début on était pas habitué à conduire comme ça, mais que rapidement on s'y faisait, et qu'on allait pas moins vite pour autant... 
en conduite "normale" (pour eux! c'est a dire rapide...) ils étaient arrivés à 4,1l, soit la plus basse consommation qu'ils aient jamais enregistré..

de toute façon les réduction de taxes sont basées sur les conso normalisée et rejets normalisés, donc c'est pareil pour toutes les voitures...

ça n'elève quand même rien au mérite du groupe VW d'avoir commercialisé ces deux voitures! (même si la démarche de toyota est encore plus méritante!)

je me réjoui de voir un jour une hybride diesel du groupe VW... une passat à moins de 3l aux 100!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2004)

L'idéale actuellement serait une voiture style Prius mais avec un moteur diesel 1,4 l avec un filtre à particule à la place du moteur essence. Là, la consommation et les rejets seraient impressionnant.
Comme l'a dit Alan, même le diesel est en sursis, il va falloir trouver d'autres énergies ou une autre façon de se déplacer dans un avenir plus ou moins proche. 

Bon, les Mr de chez Renault, je veux une voiture hybride style Modus aussi au point que la Prius mais avec votre 1,4 dci avec filtre à particule. Le tout pour maximum 20000 euros.


----------



## sylko (10 Septembre 2004)

...Avec un carter très solide.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> ...Avec un carter très solide.



Non, simplement des routes correcte. 
En Belgique, ce sera bientôt 4X4 obligatoire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi je suis passé au diesel  2,5 l, 6 cylindres en ligne, 170 chevaux... là, j'ai dit oui  En plus, toutes options et noire. Rien à dire de plus  J'enquille les kilomètres sans me lasser


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 2,5 l, 6 cylindres en ligne, 170 chevaux...



BMW ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

t'en connais beaucoup d'autres des 2,5 l diesel à 6 cylindres en ligne ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> t'en connais beaucoup d'autres des 2,5 l diesel à 6 cylindres en ligne ?



je connais bien un 6 cylindres en ligne de 3,5 litres, mais c'est pas du diesel, et ça a certainnement un tout autre panache...


----------



## turnover (12 Septembre 2004)

Ben y'a des 2,5 l, des 3 l et des 3,5 l en V6 TDI. Regardez chez audi et volkswagen.
Sans compter les V8 et V10 5l TDI (313cv)


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2004)

voui, mais des 6 en ligne, ya ce que chez BM depuis que mercedes a abandonné!!

sinon je me rapelle d'une bonne concurrente pour la BMW, avec un 6 en ligne diesel de 2,5l (et la voiture est une propulsion en plus)...

c'est....
c'est...

la volvo 940 GLE!


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> voui, mais des 6 en ligne, ya ce que chez BM depuis que mercedes a abandonné!!
> 
> sinon je me rapelle d'une bonne concurrente pour la BMW, avec un 6 en ligne diesel de 2,5l (et la voiture est une propulsion en plus)...
> 
> ...



mercedes fabrique toujours de 6 en ligne pour les autobus


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

bon, elle a du mal a garé son tracteur la dame


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2004)

mackie, tu fais exprès de pas lire mon message privé???


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

Jacques Villeneuve, de retour en Formule 1. Yessssssssssssssssss  

La fin de saison sera nettement moins chiante, que ce que nous avons vécu jusqu'à maintenant.   

GO JACQUES! GO!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La fin de saison sera nettement moins chiante, que ce que nous avons vécu jusqu'à maintenant.



C'est ce que l'on peut espérer... mais j'ai des doutes... :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Villeneuve, de retour en Formule 1. Yessssssssssssssssss
> 
> La fin de saison sera nettement moins chiante, que ce que nous avons vécu jusqu'à maintenant.
> 
> GO JACQUES! GO!



Excellente nouvelle. Chez Renault en plus.      
J'espère qu'il sera compétitif durant les tests.

Flavio Briatore est quand même un fameux coco.


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Excellente nouvelle. Chez Renault en plus.
> J'espère qu'il sera compétitif durant les tests.
> 
> Flavio Briatore est quand même un fameux coco.


Normal. Tout comme moi, c'est un ancien prof de ski! 

Ca mène à tout. A condition d'en sortir...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Normal. Tout comme moi, c'est un ancien prof de ski!
> 
> Ca mène à tout. A condition d'en sortir...



Ah, bon toi aussi tu es sorti avec Naomi? :hein:   On peut t'appeler Sylko Briatore...


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

Les premières photos sont là. Il attendait ça depuis tellement longtemps.

Bonne chance Jacques.

http://www.f1total.com/bilder/cat.php?c=sil05

http://www.f1racing.net/fr/gallery.php?catID=1435


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'aime pas trop Jacques


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas trop Jacques


C'est simplement, parce que tu ne le connais pas.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est simplement, parce que tu ne le connais pas.



Pssst... tu pourrais nous l'avoir en guest star à la prochaine AES Suisse?...


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pssst... tu pourrais nous l'avoir en guest star à la prochaine AES Suisse?...


Ca y est... tu m'as cassé mon coup.


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2004)

Ben j'espère juste qu'il va foutre la honte à l'espagnol qui se prend pour dieu.


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

L'écurie Sauber-Petronas a engagé Jacques Villeneuve. Il a signé un contrat de deux ans.   
http://www.sauber.ch/en/home.php

Décidemment...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!! Villeneuve !!  Décidément...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'a des 2,5 l, des 3 l et des 3,5 l en V6 TDI. Regardez chez audi et volkswagen.
> Sans compter les V8 et V10 5l TDI (313cv)


 En ligne ? Mais bien sûr


----------



## decoris (15 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En ligne ? Mais bien sûr



heu, je recite un de mes messages postés plus haut : 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> voui, mais des 6 en ligne, ya ce que chez BM depuis que mercedes a abandonné!!
> 
> sinon je me rapelle d'une bonne concurrente pour la BMW, avec un 6 en ligne diesel de 2,5l (et la voiture est une propulsion en plus)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> L'écurie Sauber-Petronas a engagé Jacques Villeneuve. Il a signé un contrat de deux ans.
> http://www.sauber.ch/en/home.php
> 
> Décidemment...



Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il a fait un test chez Renault si c'est pour signer chez Sauber.


----------



## alan.a (15 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

>



A sa place je changerais de couturier !!!

Sa combinaison est trop grande d'au moins 3 tailles !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il a fait un test chez Renault si c'est pour signer chez Sauber.


 il remplace Trulli pour les derniers grand prix chez renault. Et après il file dans sa voie de garage  Remarque !! depuis le temps qu'il rêvait de conduire une ferrari


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> voui, mais des 6 en ligne, ya ce que chez BM depuis que mercedes a abandonné!!
> 
> sinon je me rapelle d'une bonne concurrente pour la BMW, avec un 6 en ligne diesel de 2,5l (et la voiture est une propulsion en plus)...
> 
> ...



Oui. J'avais lu. Je ne faisais que reprendre l'erreur du V6...

Quant à la 940... c'est pas tout à fait la même auto. Déjà, le 6 en ligne est d'origine volkswagen eek: )et il ne développe "que" 122 chevaux... Le poids n'est pas le même non plus. Cela dit, ça reste une voiture de bonne facture


----------



## decoris (15 Septembre 2004)

ouais, je disais ça aprceque c'est à mon souvenir la seule propulsion avec 6 en ligne diesel qui ait cotoyé les BMW et Mercedes...
mais bon, c'est un autre monde!!!


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> il remplace Trulli pour les derniers grand prix chez renault. Et après il file dans sa voie de garage  Remarque !! depuis le temps qu'il rêvait de conduire une ferrari



Dommage, mon pilote favori dans l'équipe que je préfère ça me plaisait bien.   
J'espère qu'il arrivera à faire quelques choses pour ces derniers grand-prix.


----------



## decoris (15 Septembre 2004)

a propos de formule 1, je me demande comment des écuries comme sauber ou jordan peuvent survivre... pas un grand constructeur derrirèe (comme pour jaguar ou toyota) et pas de résultats non plus...
bref, ça doit être dur...

et puis comment villeneuve, qui a quitté BAR car pas assez payé (c'est ce que j'ai lu en tous cas) va faire dans une écurie avec encore 3x moins de moyens??,


----------



## House M.D. (15 Septembre 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Cet horrible regard lubrique... brrr, ça fait froid dans le dos... et après on dit de Schumi...   

Villeneuve, retourne sur tes voitures à pédales, ici c'est l'allemand sur un cheval cabré le roi !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> a propos de formule 1, je me demande comment des écuries comme sauber ou jordan peuvent survivre... pas un grand constructeur derrirèe (comme pour jaguar ou toyota) et pas de résultats non plus...
> bref, ça doit être dur...
> 
> et puis comment villeneuve, qui a quitté BAR car pas assez payé (c'est ce que j'ai lu en tous cas) va faire dans une écurie avec encore 3x moins de moyens??,



Sauber achète a Ferrari la voiture de l'année passée.   (je simplifie un peu mais c'est a peu prêt ça.)


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Cet horrible regard lubrique... brrr, ça fait froid dans le dos... et après on dit de Schumi...
> Villeneuve, retourne sur tes voitures à pédales, ici c'est l'allemand sur un cheval cabré le roi !



C'est marrant, comme pour le foot, je n'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait être agressif, injurieux, insultant pour des mecs qui tournent en rond sur un circuit.
J'aime bien la F1, j'aime assez bien Ferrari, Todt, Schumaker, pas spécialement Buton, Bar mais jamais je n'aurais un discourt aussi "catégorique" aussi "vif" pour un sujet aussi peu important.   
Relax jeune marcassin, va faire un tour, ça ira mieux.


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, comme pour le foot, je n'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait être agressif, injurieux, insultant pour des mecs qui tournent en rond sur un circuit.
> J'aime bien la F1, j'aime assez bien Ferrari, Todt, Schumaker, pas spécialement Buton, Bar mais jamais je n'aurais un discourt aussi "catégorique" aussi "vif" pour un sujet aussi peu important.
> Relax jeune marcassin, va faire un tour, ça ira mieux.



Je suis désolée, j'ai jamais pu l'aimer... mais pas sans raison : il donne trop d'importance à son image et à la somme marquée sur son chèque en fin de mois...

Je n'attaque pas sans raison


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolée, j'ai jamais pu l'aimer... mais pas sans raison : il donne trop d'importance à son image et à la somme marquée sur son chèque en fin de mois...
> 
> Je n'attaque pas sans raison



Ça n'est pas pour polémiquer, mais à ces débuts en F1 et pendant longtemps, Michael Schumacher n'a pas vraiment été un modèle de fair-play et il a eu quelques déboires chez Benetton (94-95), sans parler de l'affaire avec Villeneuve en 1997. Schumi avait été disqualifié pour la saison entière suite à son geste.

De plus, n'était-ce pas lui qui jubilait sur le podium à Imola, le 1er mai 1994, alors que pendant ce temps-là Ayrton Senna luttait contre la mort.

Je n'ai jamais apprécié pour ma part Michael Schumacher pour toutes ces raisons.

Allez Jacques.


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Bah, depuis il a appris de ses erreurs... d'autres non....


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2004)

C'est dingue ce qui peut être débité comme inepties...   

Jacques est un gars bien, qui a le coeur sur la main. Encore une fois, vous avez vraiment une mauvaise image de lui.
Peter Sauber est le patron d'écurie le plus correct du paddock.

Ca fera un excellent cocktail pour la saison prochaine.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue ce qui peut être débité comme inepties...
> 
> Jacques est un gars bien, qui a le coeur sur la main. Encore une fois, vous avez vraiment une mauvaise image de lui.
> Peter Sauber est le patron d'écurie le plus correct du paddock.
> ...



Sauber est une bonne écurie mais j'aurais aimé qu'il signe chez Renault pour 2005. J'espère me tromper mais je ne crois pas qu'il pourra viser le titre chez Sauber.
De toute manière, rien que pour le spectacle, c'est génial.


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2004)

Je crois pas non plus qu'il puisse, Sauber appartenant presque à Ferrari, Ferrari ne voudra jamais que Sauber lui fasse de l'ombre...


----------



## woulf (16 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sauber est une bonne écurie mais j'aurais aimé qu'il signe chez Renault pour 2005. J'espère me tromper mais je ne crois pas qu'il pourra viser le titre chez Sauber.
> De toute manière, rien que pour le spectacle, c'est génial.



Mais non ! c'est Decoris qui signe chez Renault pour la saison prochaine, et je peux déjà vous annoncer qu'il courra sur une Megane dci


----------



## decoris (16 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! c'est Decoris qui signe chez Renault pour la saison prochaine, et je peux déjà vous annoncer qu'il courra sur une Megane dci


      
la marque la pire avec la voiture la plus laide    

 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Jacques a le c½ur sur la main... mouais. Peut-être pour ses proches. Il a aussi été très souvent vindicatif et il a longtemps été le roi du communiqué assassin par presse interposée. Montoya et lui se ressemblent beaucoup sur ce point là. Ça ne rend pas le personnage sympathique outre mesure. D'autre part, en 1997, n'importe qui aurait été champion du monde sur la williams. Pas très probant. Dernier point marquent : il s'est fait virer de chez BAR, non seulement pour un problème d'argent mais aussi de résultats ! Et dès qu'il est parti, tout à été mieux, et BAR est actuellement 2nd au championnat du monde... bref. On va rire


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la nouvelle A4 est vraiment superbe!!!!


Chose étonnante, contrairement aux apparences, il ne s'agit pas d'un nouveau modèle mais d'un restyling !

'+


----------



## theozdevil (16 Septembre 2004)

je trouve l'avant plutot bien mais larrier beeeeerkkkkk

 Moi je prefere mechamant l' A3 je crake devant cette tuture

 Mais ma voiture préférée ces vraiment la Toyota Supra MK IV


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Jacques a le c½ur sur la main... mouais. Peut-être pour ses proches. Il a aussi été très souvent vindicatif et il a longtemps été le roi du communiqué assassin par presse interposée. Montoya et lui se ressemblent beaucoup sur ce point là. Ça ne rend pas le personnage sympathique outre mesure. D'autre part, en 1997, n'importe qui aurait été champion du monde sur la williams. Pas très probant. Dernier point marquent : il s'est fait virer de chez BAR, non seulement pour un problème d'argent mais aussi de résultats ! Et dès qu'il est parti, tout à été mieux, et BAR est actuellement 2nd au championnat du monde... bref. On va rire


C'est certain qu'on va rire...

On va surtout bien rire de ce plouc de Richards, qui l'a vidé de BAR, pour les beaux yeux de Honda, qui voulait placer Sato.

Briatore veut reprendre la 2e place du championnat. Il a fait le bon choix avec Jacques.

2e journée d'essai, aujourd'hui à Silverstone. 

1. Sato BAR-Honda (M) 1:17.397 82
2. Raikkonen McLaren-Mercedes (M) 1:17.400 94
3. Villeneuve Renault (M) 1:17.433 66
4. Gene Williams-BMW (M) 1:17.813 88
5. Trulli Toyota (M) 1:17.911 83
6. Davidson BAR-Honda (M) 1:17.960 71
7. de la Rosa McLaren-Mercedes (M) 1:18.401 93
8. Montagny Renault (M) 1:19.140 88
9. Briscoe Toyota (M) 1:19.147 84
10. Bernoldi BAR-Honda (M) 1:21.351 11

Pas mal, pour un gars qui n'a plus mis les fesses dans un baquet de F1, depuis une année.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain qu'on va rire...
> 
> On va surtout bien rire de ce plouc de Richards, qui l'a vidé de BAR, pour les beaux yeux de Honda, qui voulait placer Sato.
> 
> ...



C'est génial. Pourvu qu'il fasse un résultat en course et qu'il reste chez Renault l'année prochaine.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, en 1997, n'importe qui aurait été champion du monde sur la williams. Pas très probant.



Gagner une compétition et encore plus un championnat n'est jamais "simple", jamais " à la portée de n'importe qui".
Que ce soit en formule un ou d'en toutes autres compétitions.  
Si on prend l'exemple de cette année, Schumacher n'a pas gagné par hasard, c'est le fruit d'un travail énorme, d'une équipe au top. En 97 c'était Williams et Villeneuve qui était au top. Pas le hasard.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Mouais.. L'année d'avant c'était Damon Hill... Quand Villeneuve est arrivé chez BAAR pour "construire" une voiture avec eux, il s'est planté. Je ne dis pas que c'est facile de ne pas se tromper, ni que c'est facile d'être en formule un. Je dis juste que ce n'est pas le champion que tout le monde attend.


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouais.. L'année d'avant c'était Damon Hill... Quand Villeneuve est arrivé chez BAAR pour "construire" une voiture avec eux, il s'est planté. Je ne dis pas que c'est facile de ne pas se tromper, ni que c'est facile d'être en formule un. Je dis juste que ce n'est pas le champion que tout le monde attend.



Et qui attends-tu, comme champion?

En 1997, qui était 2e au championnat du monde?


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

La seul erreur de Villeneuve avec Bar, c'est d'avoir cru qu'on pouvait monter une écurie de F1 capable de gagner un championnat de F1 en 2/3 ans. Todt et Schumacher ont mit pas mal de temps avant d'y arriver.
Villeneuve a été trop optimiste. Pour moi, c'est une qualité, j'aime bien les mecs "entier", qui fonce.
J'aimais beaucoup aussi Alési, même si il n'a pas fait d'excellent résultat, il a apporté beaucoup à la F1. 
C'est peu être du à l'influence "Steve Warsonniène" (Michel Vaillant)


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

Villeneuve m'a vraiment impressionné lors de séance qualif au GP de Francorchamps qu'il disputait pour la première fois. 
Dès le début des essais, c'était un des rares avec Schumi, Alési,... a passer à fond le raidillon.    même pas peur. 
Il avait d'ailleur expliqué qu'il avait "apprit" le circuit grâce à des jeux vidéos de F1.


----------



## decoris (16 Septembre 2004)

moi j'aimais bien villeneuve aussi, mais c'est vrai que la presse ne lui était pas très favorable ces derniers temps... il n'a pas été épargné.. de la à distinguer le vrai du faux, ben je reste prudent...

en tous cas je l'adore en interview, il est vraiment sympa...


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Marcel Bloch dit Marcel Dassault avait l'habitude de dire qu'un bel avion [de combat] ne pouvait qu'être un bon avion...
Quand on voit çà :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




On ne peut que souhaiter qu'il ait raison...

...ils sont sur le bon chemin en tout cas 

Et bon vent à Villeneuve   

nb : Briatore s'est rarement trompé pour ses pilotes :love:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas je l'adore en interview, il est vraiment sympa...



Exactement.

On lui a reproché de demander trop d'argent. Il a été champion du monde, il ne va pas rouler pour rien. Evidement que les salaires en F1 sont "fous" mais bon, il n'allait pas rouler pour 100X moins que Schumi non plus.
Je suis d'ailleurs d'avis que tant qu'il y a moyen d'avoir plus, il faut demander.   
Je demande souvent plus au boulot, sans trop de résultat pour le moment mais je ne désespère pas.


----------



## decoris (16 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Chose étonnante, contrairement aux apparences, il ne s'agit pas d'un nouveau modèle mais d'un restyling !
> 
> '+



un restyling vraiment profond, puisque presque la totalité des moteurs sont nouveaux, le tableau de bord change aussi, et la voiture s'allonge même un petit peu...

mais ça reste la même plateforme, la même habitabilité, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et qui attends-tu, comme champion?
> 
> En 1997, qui était 2e au championnat du monde?


 L'année prochaine ? Schumacher bien sûr. Mais avec plus de mal c'est évident. En tout cas, pas Villeneuve sur une Sauber !   S'il était si bon et si agréable que ça, il aurait trouvé un baquet plus tôt. Là, vu le bordel, il représente un pis-aller ! Et il apporte de gros sponsors et le regard sur les équipes de milieu de classement en fin de saison, parce qu'il a de la renommée. C'est en tout cas, quelque chose qu'on ne lui retirera pas.


----------



## turnover (17 Septembre 2004)

J'arrive à la traine comme d'hab mais je m'insurge contre le fait de pas aimer quelqu'un que l'on ne connait pas ... Enfin bon ...

Ensuite Renault a peut-être raison de miser sur Villeneuve. Mais je trouve qu'il y en a un qu'on oublie et qui c'est imposé partout. Sébastien Bourdais ! Et peut-être même Franck Montagny. Moi je lui aurai donné sa chance pour les trois denières courses car il connait la voiture sur le bout des doigts depuis qu'il l'a teste sans pouvoir faire des chronos ....

Alors c'est sûr Villeneuve est bon car comment devenir champion du monde sans l'être. Il a le couteau entre les dents et il est revanchard rien qu'à l'idée de faire perdre la seconde place du championnat à Bar-Honda. C'est peut-être le bon choix on ne sait jamais.

Quand on dit que Ferrari ne tue pas la F1, c'est faux. Il sont les seuls bénéficiaires des pneus Bridgestone, il sont les testeurs de la FIA. Ils tournent même quand ils ne devraient pas y avoir d'essai ...

Quand au Champion de l'année prochaine ben ça m'étonnerai que ça change ... Même avec leurs soit disantes modifications pour aller moins vite ...


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> L'année prochaine ? Schumacher bien sûr. Mais avec plus de mal c'est évident. En tout cas, pas Villeneuve sur une Sauber !   S'il était si bon et si agréable que ça, il aurait trouvé un baquet plus tôt. Là, vu le bordel, il représente un pis-aller ! Et il apporte de gros sponsors et le regard sur les équipes de milieu de classement en fin de saison, parce qu'il a de la renommée. C'est en tout cas, quelque chose qu'on ne lui retirera pas.



Tout à fait d'accord avec ça !  :love:


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Sébastien Bourdais ! Et peut-être même Franck Montagny.



d'accord avec ça aussi, mais ne nous emballons pas rien est fait en ce qui concerne Renault, leur décision sera prise sans doute début de semaine, même si officieusement, il semble que la piste Villeneuve se concrétise !!   tant pis pour Franck Montagny ou Sébastein Bourdais ! 

Pour info Trulli a signé pour 2 ans chez Toyota !


----------



## sylko (17 Septembre 2004)

Villeneuve sur Sauber fera assurément des podiums l'an prochain.

La C24 sera la première Sauber, à bénéficier de la nouvelle soufflerie. Et quand on connait l'importance de l'aérodynamique, dans ce sport... 

L'écurie suisse aura enfin un bon pilote. Ce qu'elle n'a jamais pu se payer avant. Tout étant investit dans la voiture.

Peter Sauber est un modèle de correction. Il est apprécié par tout le monde, pour ça.

Dans son usine, beaucoup de jeunes ingénieurs de l'école polytechnique de Zurich, viennent y faire des stages.

J'ai hâte de découvrir le cocktail Sauber-Villeneuve. 

Turnover >> C'est vrai que Sébastien Bourdais est un excellent pilote. Mais je pense, qu'il n'est pas dans le bon championnat. L'IRL est plus médiatisé que le Champ Car.
Frank Montagny connaît la voiture, mais n'a aucune expérience de course en F1.
Quand à Bridgestone, ils ne fournissent pas que Ferrari. Il y a également Sauber, Jordan et Minardi


----------



## turnover (17 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Quand à Bridgestone, ils ne fournissent pas que Ferrari. Il y a également Sauber, Jordan et Minardi


Certes mais qu'a dit Peter Sauber ??     Ils sont spécifiquement développés pour la ferrari.

Sinon  voilà le communiqué du jour





> Comme il fallait s'y attendre, le Renault F1 Team a confirmé aujourd&#8217;hui que Jacques Villeneuve sera le partenaire de Fernando Alonso lors des trois dernières courses de la saison 2004, et ce dès le Grand Prix de Chine, la semaine prochaine. Cette décision a été prise après une séance d&#8217;essais fructueuse menée cette semaine sur le circuit de Silverstone.
> 
> Après une absence de presque 12 mois du monde de la F1, le Québécois a parcouru 700 kilomètres à l&#8217;occasion de deux jours de tests à Silverstone, afin de s&#8217;habituer à la conduite de la R24.
> 
> ...



Et de toute façon, moi je préfère ça :
Grande Bretagne
En direct : ES5
Loeb Elena Citroen Xsar 	1h09'09"0 	102.7 km/h 	A8
Gronholm Rautiainen Peugeot 307 1h09'23"8 	+ 00'14"8
P.Solberg Mills Subaru Impre 	1h09'28"0 	+ 00'19"0
Martin Park Ford Focus W 	1h09'41"9 	+ 00'32"9
Sainz Marti Citroen Xsar 	1h10'32"6 	+ 01'23"6
Duval Prevot Ford Focus W 	1h10'43"2 	+ 01'34"2


----------



## kitetrip (17 Septembre 2004)

Je trouve que l'arrière ressemble trop à celui de la C5 restylée  Bref, je trouve ça très moche ! Les optiques arrières qui remontent sur le coffre, ça n'a jamais fait joli... 

Je préfère le coffre de l'actuelle A4, sobre et sans artifices.

Par contre, le bas de baisse est très réusssi, comme l'intégration des sorties d'échappements


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

quelq'un a la nouvelle hyundai coupé fx?

est que c' est normal que les amortisseur sont aussi dur?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, en 1997, n'importe qui aurait été champion du monde sur la williams. Pas très probant.


Je te rejoins presque sur ce point chaton à une nuance près ... N'importe quel pilote n'est pas exact , tu devrais plutôt dire n'importe quel bon pilote.   Villeneuve est quand même très rapide, et à mon avis il va le prouver. En revanche je  ne pense pas qu'il soit un bon metteur au point, et c'est ce qui lui a manqué chez Bar.  

De toute façon, le seul qui peut faire de l'ombre à Schumi si on lui en donne les moyens, c'est Raikkonen. Il est à MON avis, le plus rapide de tous. L'année dernière avec une "vieille" voiture, certes améliorée, mais ne pouvant rivaliser avec les "nouvelles", il a tenu tête au teuton. Et cette année, quand sa voiture n'est pas en panne (c'est à dire TRES rarement  , sont vraiment nuls chez McLaren ), il est toujours devant. 
Alonso ? Il se la pète, mais le fait est que Trulli lui a mis la honte quasiment toute la saison ...    Ce n'est pas un super-pilote. A l'instar de Mansell (hormis l'année de son titre, mais là c'est sa voiture qui a gagné) il est capable de faire une super-course, mais pas une saison.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est vrai.  Je regarde pour ma prochaine voiture, et ça sera un diesel...  Ça consomme peu, c'est de plus en plus propre.





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant avec les filtres à particules, les émanations sont presques nulles et inodores...
> 
> Le diesel c'est l'avenir.





			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> non, mais j'ose espérer qu'a force de persuasion, il aura fini par conprendre, que ses yeux se seront ouverts, bref, la lumière lui est venu...



J'aurais mieux fait de me la coincer...    Décoris, t'as foutu quoi... Je reçois ce courrier de Saab ce matin:






Je t'en f... des diesel Saab 1.9 TiD...


----------



## sylko (17 Septembre 2004)

_Jaguar va se retirer du championnat du monde au terme de la saison 2004, c'est tout du moins ce que vient d'annoncer la maison mère (Ford) depuis son siège de Détroit aux Etats-Unis. L'annonce est des plus inattendue, une rumeur circulait depuis plusieurs semaines comme quoi Jaguar allait céder sa place à Ford pour que le constructeur Américain tire avantage du marketing de ce sport mécanique. Par ailleurs Ford annonce la fermeture de l'usine de Coventry, en Angleterre, ce qui entraîne la suppression de plus de 1000 emplois._ 

Ford fournit également les moteurs Cosworth à Jordan et Minardi. Ca va être chaud cette fin d'année. 

Les écuries restantes auront-elles droit d'aligner trois voitures?


----------



## sylko (17 Septembre 2004)

Ford a également annoncé l'arrêt de la production des Jaguar dans son usine historique de Coventry. 1150 suppressions d'emplois.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je te rejoins presque sur ce point chaton à une nuance près ... N'importe quel pilote n'est pas exact , tu devrais plutôt dire n'importe quel bon pilote.   Villeneuve est quand même très rapide, et à mon avis il va le prouver. En revanche je  ne pense pas qu'il soit un bon metteur au point, et c'est ce qui lui a manqué chez Bar.



Oui, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit... C'est pas le meilleur, mais c'est pas le pire non plus, c'est clair.

Je tiens à vous rappeler que c'est la devise de Franck Williams de fabriquer des voitures qui gagnent quel que soit le pilote... Damon Hill a quand même été champion du monde !!!!  c'est dire si c'était une bonne caisse


----------



## decoris (17 Septembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que l'arrière ressemble trop à celui de la C5 restylée  Bref, je trouve ça très moche ! Les optiques arrières qui remontent sur le coffre, ça n'a jamais fait joli...
> 
> Je préfère le coffre de l'actuelle A4, sobre et sans artifices.



t'est fou????????   

l'arrère est 1000 fois plus réussi que celui de la C5 :










ça fluidifie la ligne, c'est superbe!


----------



## decoris (17 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais mieux fait de me la coincer...    Décoris, t'as foutu quoi... Je reçois ce courrier de Saab ce matin:
> Je t'en f... des diesel Saab 1.9 TiD...



   
kéki me veut, lui???


----------



## kitetrip (18 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> t'est fou????????
> 
> l'arrère est 1000 fois plus réussi que celui de la C5 !
> 
> ça fluidifie la ligne, c'est superbe!


Rien à faire, je revois l'ancienne et c'est carrement mieux... question de gout !






Ca reste sobre, et surtout, surtout dans la continuité des lignes de la carrosserie ! ! !


----------



## decoris (18 Septembre 2004)

si j'aime tant cette nouvelle A4, c'est parcequ'elle évoque la Nuvolari, un des plus beau concept de ces dernières années...









et la totalité des images ici : http://kak.net/audi/audi-nuvolariquattro.htm

 :rateau:


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2004)

- Villeneuve 1:17:433
- F. Alonso 1:17:706
- Montagny 1:19:140

Villeneuve a tourné plus vite qu'Alonso lors du bench de Silverstone !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

Bravo !! Vivement la Chine !!!   On verra ce qu'il fait avec de l'essence


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

(bon. Ok. Mauvaise foi detected )


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> un restyling vraiment profond, puisque presque la totalité des moteurs sont nouveaux, le tableau de bord change aussi, et la voiture s'allonge même un petit peu...



Pour les moteurs vu que je ne parle que du design, pas d'importance, et c'est plus courant de changer les moteurs plutôt que de changer quasiment chaque panneau de carrosserie... Le tableau de bord par contre n'est pas nouveau (juste le volant change et certains matériaux). Quant à l'allongement, c'est très courant même lors des restylings simple, puisqu'un nouveau pare-choc suffit à obtenir cela. 

'+


----------



## kitetrip (18 Septembre 2004)

On l'a surement dit, mais le Hors Serie de Science & Vie traite exclusivement de l'automobile...
On peut y voir tous les progrès qui restent à faire sur les moteurs traditionnels (si, si, y'en a encore  ), notamment pour les rendre plus sobres, moins polluants et plus puissants.

Mais le mieux reste les différents articles en matière de sécurité, d'électronique mais surtout d'environnement, avec des technoligies comme l'hydrogène ou le diester ! Point de pile à hydrogène, puisque les coûts de production seraient faramineux  

D'ailleurs, en parlant d'hydrogène, je suis tombé sur ma mécanique préférèe : le moteur Wankel







Pas d'arbres à came, ni de vilbrequin ou de soupapes... Absence de vibration, forte puissance pour une faible cylindrée.

Le principal avantage est que l'on peut injecter directement de l'hydrogène sans qu'il ne s'enflame, vu que la "chambre" de combustion n'est pas la même que la chambre d'admission, contrairement à un moteur à piston classique....

Bon, ça reste au stade de prototype à hydrogène, pour une puissance de 81kW... à côté de la Série 7 à hydrogène 750i de 151kW. Seulement, la Mazda cube 1.3 litre alors que la BMW en cube 5.0 ! !

Bref, j'en veux un :love: et il n'y a pas 36 solutions : Mazda RX-8 (essence, elle  ), la seule voiture vendue actuellement et qui propose un moteur rotatif... Un mécanique unique pour un prix modique (33 000¤ quand même  )


----------



## decoris (18 Septembre 2004)

l'inconvénient du moteur rotatif c'est son mauvais rdmt...

et puis on a fait bcp de progrès despuis la 750hydrogène : les meilleurs moteurs à combustion hydrogène approchent les 50cv / litre...

par contre un moteur à combustion à l'hydrogène rejette autant de CO2 qu'un moteur claissique.. l'avenir, c'est la  pile a combustible, qui elle ne rejette que de l'eau...


----------



## kitetrip (18 Septembre 2004)

> l'inconvénient du moteur rotatif c'est son mauvais rdmt...


C'est vrai, à 11 litres au 100km, c'est pas terrible... mais quel bruit ! 9500 tours sur une voiture !


----------



## kitetrip (18 Septembre 2004)

Tu oublies peut être que le moteur rotatif de la RX-8 cube 2 x 654 cm3  pour 241ch en essence ! Et 81kW en hydrogène !

Et puis, l'hydrogène, c'est toujours mieux que du diesel ou de l'essence....


----------



## decoris (18 Septembre 2004)

oui, la cylindrée impressionne, mais il consomme 15l aux 100 pour 241cv, alors qu'un V10 TDi de 313cv, 3 fois plus coupleux, se contente de 13l/100 dans une voiture d'une tonne plus lourde...

ce moteur est intéressant et amusant à conduire (notamment grace à ses montées en régime fulgurantes et jsuque 9000tr/m), mais niveau rendement il marque le pas...

c'est dommage (moi j'aime l'originalité mécanique) mais c'est comme ça...

peut être qu'un rotatif diesel...


----------



## decoris (18 Septembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, l'hydrogène, c'est toujours mieux que du diesel ou de l'essence....




la je ne suis pas d'accord!

l'hydrogène il faut le produire, c'set à dire soit grace au nucléaire ou au pétrole, puis il est brulé dans un moteur (qui a un moint bon rendement qu'un essence : la consommation est quasiment multipliée par 3)...

donc au final on a polué deux fois au lieu d'une...


l'avenir c'est énergie 100% nucléaire et voitures à piles à combustible! (et les déchets, on les envoie une fois par an sur le soleil rejoindre leurs potes...  )


----------



## alan.a (18 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'avenir c'est énergie 100% nucléaire et voitures à piles à combustible! (et les déchets, on les envoie une fois par an sur le soleil rejoindre leurs potes...  )



J'ai peur qu'un avenir comme celui là ne dure pas bien longtemps. Il aura au moins le mérite de régler définitivement le pb des retraites


----------



## sylko (19 Septembre 2004)

Voilà enfin la solution pour le bar!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voilà enfin la solution pour le bar!



Qui prend le volant?...


----------



## sylko (19 Septembre 2004)

Pour d'autres moyens de transports alternatifs, c'est par ici 

J'ai surpris TheBig en plein test!


----------



## decoris (19 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur qu'un avenir comme celui là ne dure pas bien longtemps. Il aura au moins le mérite de régler définitivement le pb des retraites




     

vois pas...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Ben je crois qu'il pense que les fusées (à ordures - destination soleil) ne sont pas fiables à 100%, ou un truc comme ça  (au cas où ça retombe... )


----------



## alan.a (19 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> vois pas...



C'est encore plus inquiétant que je ne le pensais !


----------



## sylko (19 Septembre 2004)

Nettement plus aérodynamique, TheBig.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> - Villeneuve 1:17:433
> - F. Alonso 1:17:706
> - Montagny 1:19:140
> 
> Villeneuve a tourné plus vite qu'Alonso lors du bench de Silverstone !



héhé, il est encore en forme le Jacques.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Sûr... Mais faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Qu'ont-ils travaillé ? Sûrement pas la même chose.


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> l'inconvénient du moteur rotatif c'est son mauvais rdmt...





			
				kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, à 11 litres au 100km, c'est pas terrible...


Heuuu !
Y a un glitch là !
Tu confonds rendement et consommation


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> On l'a surement dit, mais le Hors Serie de Science & Vie traite exclusivement de l'automobile...
> On peut y voir tous les progrès qui restent à faire sur les moteurs traditionnels (si, si, y'en a encore  ), notamment pour les rendre plus sobres, moins polluants et plus puissants.
> 
> Mais le mieux reste les différents articles en matière de sécurité, d'électronique mais surtout d'environnement, avec des technoligies comme l'hydrogène ou le diester ! Point de pile à hydrogène, puisque les coûts de production seraient faramineux
> ...



Je n'ai jamais tout à fait compris comment ça fonctionnait un moteur rotatif par contre c'est vrai que la nouvelle RX8 est terrible et est proposée à un prix, vu c'est performance, assez compétitif.


----------



## minime (20 Septembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Sûr... Mais faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Qu'ont-ils travaillé ? Sûrement pas la même chose.



C'est l'éternel débat avec les benchmarks.  

15 septembre : Alonso a travaillé sur les pneumatiques, il a effectué des runs de performance le matin, avant de se concentrer sur l&#8217;endurance l'après-midi. Villeneuve a commencé son acclimatation à la Renault R24.

16 septembre : Franck Montagny a travaillé sur le développement des pneumatiques, et Jacques Villeneuve a poursuivi son apprentissage de la R24.

Interview : Villeneuve a travaillé durant un jour et demi sur la position de conduite dans une monoplace qu'il ne connait pas (essai du baquet tout juste moulé, et recherche de la meilleure position de conduite), et a effectué une remise à niveau express après plusieurs mois d'arrêt (utilisation de la boite séquentielle). Le jeudi midi il a commencé à explorer les réglages avec l'équipe, auparavant il utilisait ceux définis par Alonso, qui ne correspondaient pas forcément à son style de pilotage. Bien sûr il ne s'agissait pas d'une séance d'essais qualificative, mais en fin d'après midi il tournait quand même plus vite que Fernando. C'est de bonne augure pour le pestacle.


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais tout à fait compris comment ça fonctionnait un moteur rotatif...





 Tiens, tu as toutes les infos ici...

En résumé (source mCars) :

"Moteur Wankel: moteur rotatif à combustion interne, dans lequel un rotor triangulaire tournant dans une chambre de forme particulière* réalise le travail effectué par les pistons dans un moteur classique. De ce fait, les parties mobiles du moteur sont moins nombreuses, ce qui entraîne une généreuse perte de de poids." [After Felix Wankel (1902-1988), ingénieur allemand]

Dans les années 1950, l'ingénieur Felix Wankel développa un moteur à combustion interne, dans lequel le piston et le cylindre sont remplacés par un piston rotatif triangulaire (rotor) en mouvement dans une chambre de forme ovale (stator).  Chacune des 3 faces du piston va s'écarter et se rapprocher du carter, créant ainsi avec elle des chambres à volume variable permettant de réaliser les opérations de compression et de détente.

L'admission et l'échappement se font à l'aide d'ouvertures, masquées ou non par le rotor dans son mouvement. Ce mouvement, guidé par des dentures, suffit à assurer, en un seul tour, 3 cycles complets (aspiration - compression - détente - évacuation des gaz d'échappement).
L'arbre de sortie moteur, comportant un excentrique sur lequel est monté le piston, tourne trois fois plus vite que ce dernier : il y a donc un allumage pour chaque « tour moteur ».







Les avantages du moteur à piston rotatif sont nombreux:
- Le silence: ce moteur n'ayant aucune pièce en mouvement alternatif, son équilibrage est excellent, ce qui lui assure un fonctionnement privé de vibrations, d'où une réduction considérable du niveau sonore à l'intérieur du véhicule.
- L'écoulement de gaz: le cycle à 4 temps est obtenu sans organes de distribution (soupapes, ressorts, culbuteurs, tiges de culbuteur, poussoir, arbre à cames). L'écoulement des gaz, non laminé par le travail d'une soupape, s'effectue, contrairement à ce qui se passe sur un moteur classique, selon un mouvement continu, sans retour sur lui-même, ni changement de sens.
- Le moteur: un seul rotor, se trouve placé en porte à faux à l'avant de la voiture, le radiateur d'eau est logé sous la calandre, une boite à eau destinée au remplissage du circuit de refroidissement a été prévue. Elle est située légèrement en arrière sur le dessus du moteur.
- La combustion: elle se fait à faible pression et a une durée importante. Elle contribue à la douceur du fonctionnement et éélimine les chocs existant sur un moteur classique. Dans un moteur classique, les gaz sont entraînés par le piston qui descend, rendant difficile la combustion complète du mélange. Dans le moteur rotatif, au contraire, le piston, en tournant, entraîne les gaz et les précipite vers l'ouverture.
- La souplesse: les propriétés, énumérées ci-dessus, liées à l'excellent équilibrage du rotor, donnent à ce moteur une grande douceur de fonctionnement.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2004)

Merci, c'est vraiment très bien expliqué sur ce site.


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

Sinon, en passant (parce que je ne suis pas au top en mécanique automobile) et pour Decoris.

 Bon, les piles à combustibles tu mets quoi dedans ? Ben de l'hydrogène. Pis vu les diificultés de mise au point de l'engin et sa fiabilité : c'est pas pour demain ni après-demain. 

Petit tableau récapitulatif


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2004)

humm oui.. l'hydrogéne... un gaz comment dire TRES explosif...

Connaissant la façon actuelle de conduire du gros veau marin qu'est le conducteur "lambda" sur nos routes, y a t il des volontaires pour s'assoir sur un gros réservoir rempli d'H2 comprimé à 200 ou 300 bars ?? 
(on devrait pouvoir en trouver sans difficulté du coté de Bagdad en ce moment...)

nota : peut on m'expliquer comment un moteur utilisant comme combustible et comburant de l'hydrogéne (H2) et de l'oxygéne (O2), on obtient du gaz carbonique (C02) à l'arrivée ??? (Haa oui, il consomme beaucoup d'huile... c'est un moteur Français ?   )

Dans moins de 50 ans (30 ans disent certains), les reserves de carburant fossile seront épuisées (ou disons TRES faible) si bien que le litre de super (sans plomb bien sur) coutera 2 fois le prix du litre de vodka.. il serait donc temps que l'on consacre suffisamment d'argent dans le dévellopement de solutions de remplacement dont le moteur à hydrogéne est sans aucun doute une possibilité interressante...
Quand au moteur rotatif, si on avait consacré le milliéme de l'argent investi dans l'amélioration des usines à mazout que sont les gros diesels "propres" (propre !!!! mdrrrrrr), pour améliorer cette technologie, nous aurions aujourd'hui des voitures (moto ?) equipées de ce type de moteur aux performances si interressantes (rendement, puissance, fiabilité, durée de vie...)

Tant que le pétrole génerera autant de profits (y compris aux nations qui, comme la France appliquent des taxes monstrueuses), pas d'avenir pour les solutions de remplacement (même si tout est fait pour laisser croire l'inverse... haaaa le diester et le colza...)...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2004)

Ce matin sur l'autoroute, un vélo s'est détaché de ses attaches... manque de bol, celui qui se l'est pris et qui suivait roulait en Ferrari Enzo...  Y en a qui ont pas de bol...


----------



## woulf (20 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin sur l'autoroute, un vélo s'est détaché de ses attaches... manque de bol, celui qui se l'est pris et qui suivait roulait en Ferrari Enzo...  Y en a qui ont pas de bol...



Tu m'étonnes, pauvre vélo  :rateau:


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin sur l'autoroute, un vélo s'est détaché de ses attaches... manque de bol, celui qui se l'est pris et qui suivait roulait en Ferrari Enzo...  Y en a qui ont pas de bol...



tu habites ou toi pour avoir potentiellement une Ferrari Enzo qui se prend un vélo tombé d'une galerie ??!!??    :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu habites ou toi pour avoir potentiellement une Ferrari Enzo qui se prend un vélo tombé d'une galerie ??!!??    :mouais:



Eheh... faudrait que je joue au loto...  J'ai sûrement des chances...  

Sinon, pour voir où j'habite, check my profile.


----------



## sylko (20 Septembre 2004)

Sont cool les vieux, en France...  



*Un retraité de 79 ans offre deux radars aux gendarmes* 

[size=-1]

[size=-2][/size][/size]
[size=-1][/size] 
[size=-1]Un ancien VRP à la retraite, inquiet du comportement des automobilistes, a offert deux radars Eurolaser d'une valeur globale de 20.000 euros à la Prévention routière pour équiper la compagnie de gendarmerie de Roanne (Loire).

Le généreux donateur, un homme de 79 ans qui a souhaité garder l'anonymat, titulaire des Palmes de diamant de la Prévention routière, après 3,2 millions de km sans accident ni contravention, avait déjà offert l'an dernier aux gendarmes deux ethylotests d'une valeur globale de 2.500 euros, selon la même source. 

Ces deux nouvelles paires de jumelles-radars Eurolaser portent à sept le nombre d'appareils de contrôle de vitesse équipant la compagnie de gendarmerie de Roanne.[/size]


----------



## alan.a (20 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu habites ou toi pour avoir potentiellement une Ferrari Enzo qui se prend un vélo tombé d'une galerie ??!!??    :mouais:



La Suisse est quand même un pays étonnant (que j'aime bcp !!)

J'ai habité 1 an dans un ville de 25 000 hab, en face d'un garage Ferrari (a côté de Mercedes etc...)  

En France, dans une ville de 25 000 hab, c'est plutot Citroën et Massey Fergusson


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2004)

Un petit diaporama sur 12 vedettes du Mondial de l'Auto   ([URL=http://www.linternaute.com]source l'Internaute)[/URL]


----------



## sylko (22 Septembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui, c'est la journée: «En ville sans ma voiture»

http://www.22september.org/info/fr/jour.html

J'y participe activement, en utilisant la voiture d'un collègue.  

Et vous?


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, c'est la journée: «En ville sans ma voiture»...


Autre source d'information


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2004)

Pour continuer dans mon trip bagnolles....

Vu qu'on cherche une nouvelle caisse avec bobone...hier j'ai fait un concessionnaire peugeot et un renault.

Pendant qu'en bon homme d'interieur, j'écoutais attentivement les commentaire du monsieur qui me ventait les mérites de la nouvelle scenic...j'ai vu ma femme en train de matter avec avidité une mégane jaune vif, avec des jantes dont la simple vue  fait envisager avec dégout le moment où il faut changer de train de pneus..

Du coup on s'est dirigé vers celle là...

Et ben....et ben...

ELLE ME PLAIT ! (la mégane...) 

Quelqu'un en a une ?


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

Le spécialiste Renault c'est foguenne, il les aime tellement qu'on dirait qu'il est concessionnaire...   

C'est la cabriolet sur laquelle t'as jeté ton dévolu ?

va peut être voir là


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2004)

Déjà été, tu penses...

Non pas le cabriolet, mais pas mal quand même...

En fait je voulais juste avoir l'avis d'un possesseur de mégane..


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà été, tu penses...
> 
> Non pas le cabriolet, mais pas mal quand même...
> 
> En fait je voulais juste avoir l'avis d'un possesseur de mégane..



Moi c'est ma toyota qu'est fantastique. Mais pour les mégane, euh j'ai le beau-frère de la petite cousine d'un pote qui en a acheté une en scenic longue et qui n'a eu parait il que des ennuis avec... m'enfin, de là à généraliser, hein...

Ce qui est souvent très intéressant pour se faire une idée sur une bagnole ce sont les référendum des propriétaires publiés par le moniteur automobile (y'a une liste dans chaque numéro et ils envoient assez vite les numéros que tu peux commander), si la mégane qui te plait est dedans c'est bien, car c'est un rendez vous de mecs qui notent à quel kilométrage ils ont changé la petite ampoule du plafonnier arrière... plus précis psycho y'a pas


----------



## decoris (25 Septembre 2004)

ouais mais c'est avec des voitures déjà "anciennes"... minimum 3 ans après leur sortie..

en fait c'est plus un guide de l'achat d'occasion que neuf, vu que leurs voitures sont quasi dépassée qd le référendum sort...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non pas le cabriolet, mais pas mal quand même...
> 
> En fait je voulais juste avoir l'avis d'un possesseur de mégane..



T'as flashé sur quel modèle précisément ? Vu ta description ça sent la version 3 portes avec les grosses et belles jantes de 17', mais on sait pas le moteur...  Bon moi j'ai pas de Megane mais je lis pas mal la presse et apparemment ça se passe très bien avec cette voiture, très confortable (ça j'ai testé), bien finie et fiable. Le défaut le plus souvent relevé c'est la direction, c'est un fonctionnement électrique (c'est de plus en plus courant) qui apparemment procure des sensations assez moyenne.

'+


----------



## kitetrip (25 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Quand au moteur rotatif, si on avait consacré le milliéme de l'argent investi dans l'amélioration des usines à mazout que sont les gros diesels "propres" (propre !!!! mdrrrrrr), pour améliorer cette technologie, nous aurions aujourd'hui des voitures (moto ?) equipées de ce type de moteur aux performances si interressantes (rendement, puissance, fiabilité, durée de vie...)


Tout à fait d'accord. Le moteur Wankel actuel est le même que celui d'il y a 20 ans ! Il consomme toujours autant, les problèmes d'étanchéité entre les chambres méritent plus de recherches...

C'est tout à fait normal, Mazda est le seul promotteur de cette mécanique atypique (de la RX1 des années 60 à la RX8 d'aujourd'hui). 
Pourtant, les avantages sont là : avec de l'hydrogène, on obtient un excellent rendement : un moteur Wankel de 1.3 litre pour 81kW ! ! C'est tout à fait acceptable pour une voiture de tous les jours. Et ceci, sans aucun artifice : l'hydrogène est injecté directement dans le stator, point barre  Pas besoin de plus.

Deux autres constructeurs avaient tenté l'expérience du moteur Wankel : Mercedes, qui a abandonné le projet (il ne reste que quelques prototypes en parfait état de marche) et Citroën, qui a produit 500 Citroën GS bi-rotor. Les clients étaient sélectionnés parmis le splus fidèles pour posseder la machine durant 2 ans. Les essayeurs de l'époque ventaient déjà ses mérites : absence de vibrations au ralenti (pour l'époque, pas mal ! !), montées rapide en régime (jusqu'à 7500 tours/min.) et surtout, un silence de fonctionnement extraordinaire... 
La consommation était normale pour l'époque (11 à 15 litres au 100km) mais le moteur manque toujours de couple.
Au final, malgré toutes les éloges de cette mécanique, le construteur français rappela toutes les Citroën GS bi-rotor et les détruisa toutes  . Seules une petites dizaines de modèles ont échappé au massacre, que des passionnés continuent de faire rouler aujourd'hui 

A noter que Mazda a remporté les 24h du Mans avec un moteur Wankel quadri-rotor de 750ch  



Pour les amateurs de motos, des motos bi-rotor ont été produites :






*NORTON F1 à moteur rotatif de 750 cm3*





*NORTON RC à moteur rotatif de 558 cm3*





*HERCULE à moteur rotatif Sachs de 294 cm3*


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Le spécialiste Renault c'est foguenne, il les aime tellement qu'on dirait qu'il est concessionnaire...
> 
> C'est la cabriolet sur laquelle t'as jeté ton dévolu ?
> 
> va peut être voir là



héhé, 
 C'est vrai que j'ai un faible pour Renault mais j'aime plein d'autres trucs. Toyota aussi d'ailleurs.    
J'ai pu tester plusieurs fois la mégane et elle est très très confortable. Comme le Gognol l'a signalé, au niveau de la direction, c'est un peu bizarre mais c'est du à l'assistance électrique. 
Il me semble que Camisol a une Mégane Dci 120 cv.


----------



## camisol (25 Septembre 2004)

Vi, c'est vrai. Un joli véhicule, qui consomme pas beaucoup, mais qui va beaucup trop vite avec trop d'adhérence pour pouvoir garder ses 9 points en vie...
Heu, y'avait une question, où bien ? (parce que j'ai lu que le post de Paul, alors  )


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Vi, c'est vrai. Un joli véhicule, qui consomme pas beaucoup, mais qui va beaucup trop vite avec trop d'adhérence pour pouvoir garder ses 9 points en vie...
> Heu, y'avait une question, où bien ? (parce que j'ai lu que le post de Paul, alors  )



Oui, oui, nous avons un futur client hésitant.  (foguenne, vendeur Renault de Macgé.   )



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà été, tu penses...
> 
> Non pas le cabriolet, mais pas mal quand même...
> 
> En fait je voulais juste avoir l'avis d'un possesseur de mégane..


----------



## kitetrip (25 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé,
> C'est vrai que j'ai un faible pour Renault mais j'aime plein d'autres trucs. Toyota aussi d'ailleurs.
> J'ai pu tester plusieurs fois la mégane et elle est très très confortable. Comme le Gognol l'a signalé, au niveau de la direction, c'est un peu bizarre mais c'est du à l'assistance électrique.
> Il me semble que Camisol a une Mégane Dci 120 cv.


Mon collocataire est allemand et il n'aime pas du tout les voitures allemandes   La preuve : il possède une Mégane II 1.6 16v  

En plus, il adore les Renault... Foquenne, je t'ai trouvé un partisan


----------



## Foguenne (25 Septembre 2004)

J'aime les voitures, les françaises en générale mais les autres aussi. 
C'est bizarre l'attachement spécifique à une marque.
Mon père a eu des Citroën et des Volswagen.
Une de mes soeurs roule en Ford, l'autre en Audi.
Ma mère a une Twingo (mon ancienne voiture)
Je n'ai donc pas été élevé dans le "culte" des voitures. Mes parents ont toujours considéré que c'était un outil. Pas de Renault dans ma famille donc. (A si un oncle avait une 4L  )
Je n'ai qu'un explication, Alain Prost et sa Renault n° 15


----------



## kitetrip (25 Septembre 2004)

Mes parents ont eu (dans l'ordre) : 
Talbot je-sais-plus-kel-modèle-parce-ke-j'avais-2-ans,
Renault 21 avec un superbe 2 litres injection  
Citroën BX 1.6 carbu (beurk ! !) pour dépanner, 
Opel Astra 1.6 injection modèle 1992 (c'est la mienne maintenant :love: elle démarre mieux que la plupart des voitures récentes   ),
Audi A4 1.8 (que l'on a revendu parce qu'on ne l'aimait pas beaucoup   )

Et pourtant, je veux une japonnais : Mazda RX-8 (on le saura   )


----------



## camisol (25 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, nous avons un futur client hésitant.  (foguenne, vendeur Renault de Macgé.   )




Heu... L'ennui, c'est que c'est une voiture tellement agréable, la mégane II, qu'elle finit par te rendre la conduite joviale. Ce n'est donc pas une voiture pour Sonny


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Heu... L'ennui, c'est que c'est une voiture tellement agréable, la mégane II, qu'elle finit par te rendre la conduite joviale. Ce n'est donc pas une voiture pour Sonny



Mais s'il a envie de changer lui ?


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais s'il a envie de changer lui ?



euh, je vois mal sonny se transformer en bunny, et encore moins par la grâce d'une mégane  :love:


----------



## decoris (25 Septembre 2004)

A ce propos, je conseille à tout le monde la lecture du dernier science et vie consacré à l'automobile, il est _*ULTRA INTÉRESSANT*_!!

leur analyse des rejets de CO2 avec les carburant issus de la biomasse est intéressante : certes ils polluent autant qu'avec de l'essence ou du diesel, mais puisque le CO2 rejeté provient de plantes qui l'ont absorbé dans l'air, le bilan global est sans effet...

donc avec beaucoup de volonté, on pourrait déjà actuellement quasiment diminuer de 40% les rejets de CO2 en utilisant les biocarburants...


----------



## kitetrip (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, je conseille à tout le monde la lecture du dernier science et vie consacré à l'automobile, il est _*ULTRA INTÉRESSANT*_!!


Exact, en plus si on s'y connait un peu en mécanique, on comprend tout sur tout. Génial. A ne pas manquer : l'article sur les moteurs à hydrogène (Mazda RX-8 et BMW Série 7 en tête  )


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

tous les articles sont intéressants! je crois que c'est la première fois depuis de très nombreuses années que j'ai une revue si intéressante...

notamment le problème de la pile à combustible : la quantité de platine embarquée actuellement est telle que non seulelemnt le moteur coute cher, mais si on devait produire ne fusse que la quantité de voiture vendue en france par an, le marché mondial du platine serait conmplètement saturé et s'écroulerait!

par contre ils ne parlent pas du prochain moteur diesel de toyota : un 2l de 180cv avec des rejets polluants inférieurs de moitiés à la norme euro 4!!!!


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2004)

Il y a eu sur Arte, il y a quelques semaines, une soirée thématique sur les énergies renouvelables.

Les docus n'étaient pas tous très bons, mais dans l'un d'eux, on suivait un type qui tentait de rendre sa « province » énergiquement autonome. On y voyait notamment une unité de raffinage « écologique », qui se gave de déchets verts, quels qu'ils soient. Je trouve l'idée très bonne, en attendant mieux, d'autant plus que tout peut y passer. De plus, c'est un nx marché potentiel pour l'agriculture, d'autant plus intéressants qu'il s'agit simplement de produire du vert. Pas besoin de gaver cette agriculture de pesticides pour cela. De plus, la production est locale et ne nécessite pas de traverser la moitié du monde (et de consommer de l'énergie pour ça)

[mode aparté] 
C'est aussi pour ça que je ne chauffe ma maison qu'au bois, qui vient de la forêt au fond de mon jardin, façonné par un exploitant forestier à 10 km de chez moi.
Les arbres abattus sont des arbres adultes qui fixent bcp moins de CO 2 qu'un arbre en pleine croissance.
Enfin ma maison est en bois, outre les qualités thermiques, c'est aussi un moyen de fixer du CO 2 (pour info, la production de Béton aussi sa très large part de responsabilité dans la production de gaz a effets de serre) 
[/mode aparté] 

Petit regret, les docus n'exploraient pas assez les modes de propulsions alternatifs.

Enfin, outre le Pb du carburant, il faut aussi prendre en compte l'impact écologique de la production d'un véhicule. À ce jour, pour produire une voiture, il faut consommer 20 fois son poids de matière première, et en moyenne 300 000 litres d'eau...
Donc même une voiture roulant au jus de carottes bio restera la principale source de nuisances écologiques de nos civilisations.
Les millions de morts ou de blessés (et leur cortège de traumatismes physiques et psychiques), le bruit, l'insécurité, le stress, le bétonnage ou la déshumanisation de notre cadre de vie sont a prendre en compte.

Le deux roues motorisé est peut-être plus polluant au premier abord, mais sa production et son « acception » par la ville (parking etc.) demandant moins d'énergie il est peut-être globalement moins « sale » (je n'ai toutefois pas de chiffres précis à ce sujet)

Mais renoncer totalement à la voiture sera difficile, même pour moi.
Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pu qu'en limiter sa taille (nous sommes 4 - bientôt 5- et avons une petite voiture) et en raisonner son usage le plus possible.


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2004)

Vive le moteur Stirling en passant... depuis le temps que mon père m'en parle, un moteur à air chaud, dans le genre écolo c'est pas mal, mais on en parle pas, on développe pas, ça doit être trop écolo, trop durable pour intéresser l'industrie. Enfin sauf la nasa pour ses satellites et l'armée pour je sais plus quoi... bref...

C'est pas ça que je voulais dire !

*CHIRAC m'a fait rire avant hier ! * C'est assez rare pour que je le post ici, j'allais pas lui faire un thread non plus, faut pas déconner...  :mouais: 

Au salon de l'auto (et ouai c'est pour ça que je poste ici et mon post n'est et ne sera pas politique) il était principalement "intéressé" pas les voitures propres (et là ma copine me dit hier, j'y croyais pas, "pourquoi y en a des sales ?    :love: ) et arrivé au stand Renault, le voilà qui demande en toute innocence et avec sincérité je pense (ou alors c'était un vrai pic et j'en doute, une manoeuvre politique électorale, ou de la pure démagogie) il demande : "Mais la Logane elle est où ?" et là, bredouillement et un malaise perceptible    

Ca fait peut-être rire que moi mais franchement j'ai trouvé ça génial... tellement candide et naïf ou alors totalement sournois et impertinent. Je penche vraiment pour la 1ère idée, il voulait vraiment la voir, comme moi si j'y étais allé, il en avait entendu parlé, il voulait la voir 

Franchement, il croyait vraiment que Renault allait mettre un tel produit en tête de gondole ? Et pourquoi pas se tirer une balle dans le pied aussi ? Pourquoi pas un mac à 100 euros aussi bien que l'emac présenté à l'apple expo aussi nan ?  :love:


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

ouh la bourde!

c'était clair que renault n'allait pas la présenter, alors qu'il y a le modus, la mégane, etc, qui coute le double et ne sont pas plus habitable/fiable/solide, mais juste un peu plus confortable...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tous les articles sont intéressants! je crois que c'est la première fois depuis de très nombreuses années que j'ai une revue si intéressante...
> 
> notamment le problème de la pile à combustible : la quantité de platine embarquée actuellement est telle que non seulelemnt le moteur coute cher, mais si on devait produire ne fusse que la quantité de voiture vendue en france par an, le marché mondial du platine serait conmplètement saturé et s'écroulerait!
> 
> par contre ils ne parlent pas du prochain moteur diesel de toyota : un 2l de 180cv avec des rejets polluants inférieurs de moitiés à la norme euro 4!!!!



Toyota semble avoir pris une longueur d'avance au niveau de l'écologie.
J'espère qu'ils feront un 1l de 90cv aussi écologique.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> euh, je vois mal sonny se transformer en bunny, et encore moins par la grâce d'une mégane  :love:



Mais je suis jovial !!!

Trés jovial !

Pour Foguenne :
Ton hsitoire de direction, c'est bien comme sur une twingo, on a l'impression que le direction revient pas "toute seule" parce que si c'est ça, pour moi c'est rédibitoire.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ton hsitoire de direction, c'est bien comme sur une twingo, on a l'impression que le direction revient pas "toute seule" parce que si c'est ça, pour moi c'est rédibitoire.



C'est le même principe mais un peu amélioré, tout en étant pas encore parfait. Le mieux est de l'essayer pour rendre compte. Ou alors prendre la version Renault Sport, là pas de problème. 











'+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2004)

Et cette voiture, z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et cette voiture, z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

Les voitures, ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc mais il y en a quand même quelques-unes qui m'ont marqué à l'époque, par exemple celle ci-dessous. J'en ai vu quelques-unes, il y a fort longtemps et c'était vraiment vraiment spécial 






 C'est une isetta. D'autres ont-ils connu ça ? (je précisé que c'est bien l'avant qui est ouvert, des fois que certains doutent)

 PS. je ne veux pas mettre trop d'images n'ayant pas directement à voir avec ce sujet dans mon post. Mais si voulez voir des photos du mariage d'Aricosec, allez donc voir celle-ci  .


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

Excusez-moi mais je n'avais pas précisé : pour faire dans la branchitude auto, évidemment, j'ai parlé d'une marque branchée : l'isetta, c'est une BMW  Je crois bien que c'est celle qui me plaît le plus. Si vous voulez les caractéristiques.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

J'adore cette voiture, elle est très drôle, très "BD". 
Par contre, en cas de crasch.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

Voici une voiture qui, quand j'ai vu ses caractéristiques, je me suis dit: "c'est génial". Quand j'ai vu le prix...  






Il s'agit de la nouvelle Venturi Fétish mais cette fois avec un moteur électrique. (batterie Lithium-Ion) 180 Kw (245 ch) Oà 100 km en 5 secondes 170 Km/h ce qui est largement suffisant.
350 Km d'autonomie, suffisant pour une sportive avec un coffre miniricici (pas de vacances avec cet engin) Bref, juste du plaisir. 

Hum hum, à 540000 euros... ils ne vont pas en vendre des masses.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2004)

La Ford Vignal est assez jolie. (future Focus coupé/cabrio )











Certains d'entre vous ont-ils été au mondial de l'auto?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

j'adore...






ça me fait penser à ça... l'aérocar...   










plus d'info ici


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette voiture, elle est très drôle, très "BD".
> Par contre, en cas de crasch.


 Oui, à l'euroncap, c'est pas 5 étoiles, c'est 36 chandelles.


----------



## FANREM (30 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, à l'euroncap, c'est pas 5 étoiles, c'est 36 chandelles.



Un élément de réponse ici


----------



## FANREM (30 Septembre 2004)

Ou avec Jean Nohain

Mais là, c'est pour les vieux  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Un élément de réponse ici


 Pour faire classe, on peut aussi prendre ses références dans le TLF :
 ---------------------------------------------
*8. *_Voir trente-six_ (ou _trente-six mille_) _chandelles. _Avoir un éblouissement par suite d'un choc violent, d'une vive douleur :





6. ... un furieux coup de plat d'épée sur la tête lui fracassa le moule du bonnet, et lui montra _trente-six _*chandelles*...
[size=-2]T. GAUTIER[/size], _Le Capitaine Fracasse, _1863, p. 216.
 --------------------------------------------------------


 PS. Vous savez de qui il parle, le Théophile, on m'a dit que c'était de quelqu'un du forum


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les voitures, ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc mais il y en a quand même quelques-unes qui m'ont marqué à l'époque, par exemple celle ci-dessous. J'en ai vu quelques-unes, il y a fort longtemps et c'était vraiment vraiment spécial



Alors là normalement y'a JeanBa3000 qui va te sauter au cou pour te faire la bise.  

Bon je vais au Mondial lundi normalement. En tout cas dommage pour la Venturi, ils ont un peu déconné... 

'+


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les voitures, ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc mais il y en a quand même quelques-unes qui m'ont marqué à l'époque, par exemple celle ci-dessous. J'en ai vu quelques-unes, il y a fort longtemps et c'était vraiment vraiment spécial



dans le genre pot de yaourt


----------



## Foguenne (1 Octobre 2004)

Le gros plus du salon de l'auto de Paris, c'est quand même ses hôtesses. 
J'ai été à plusieurs gros salon, c'est celui de Paris qui, à ce niveau m'a le plus impressionné. 
















Même le très sérieux Moniteur de l'automobile le montre.   

Mackie, ne rate donc pas le mondial de l'auto.


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le gros plus du salon de l'auto de Paris, c'est quand même ses hôtesses.
> J'ai été à plusieurs gros salon, c'est celui de Paris qui, à ce niveau m'a le plus impressionné.


 D'après des sources extrêmement bien informées question salons automobiles (ce n'est pas moi, évidemment ), Barcelone se situerait nettement au-dessus de Paris. Je m'en serais voulu de ne pas vous en faire part, je ne voudrais pas vous priver.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

le meilleur salon c'est celui de geneve (suisse)  !!    



ps: voila pour le macho


----------



## kitetrip (1 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La Ford Vignal est assez jolie. (future Focus coupé/cabrio )


  Vraiment très joli, comme sur mes dessins :love: qui parcourent mes feuilles de cours 



  Sinon j'adore l'*Opel Astra GTC* avec l'option grand pare-brise 






 Ca doit être superbe ! L'option ne rajoute que 10kg au poids total de la voiture... Du point de vue rigidité, le pare-brise fait 6mm d'épaisseur, et des renforts ont été ajouté au niveau des montants et du toi de la voiture  .

 Sinon Mazda semble enfin décider à diffuser en Europe ses versions "Sport" : il existait déjà la RX-8 MazdaSpeed et maintenant, voici la Mazda 6 MPS (MazdaSpeed sur le marché américain et japonais) :
 Le tout animé par un moteur 2.3 litres turbocompressé avec une injection d'essence huate pression... Le moteur bénéficie des mêmes technologies que les derniers diesels (beurk ! !), ce qui permet obtenir 260 ch à 5500 tr/mn et un couple de 380 Nm à seulement 3000 tr/mn ! Un diesel avec la puissance et le bruit en moins 

 Pour passer la puissance sur la route, on a droit à une jolie transmission intégrale à répartition active du couple... Que du bon ! 

 Seule inconnue : le prix, mais qui chez Mazda, doit être très compétitif


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2004)

Oh... Impressionnant cette Astra   

Combien coute cette option ? Combien ça coute si on doit changer de pare-brise ?


----------



## decoris (1 Octobre 2004)

et comment on fait si on a un couché de soleil dans la face???

sinon c'est superbe, en effet...


----------



## kitetrip (2 Octobre 2004)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, j'avais lu dans la presse auto que cette option pourrait être facturée au alentours de 3000¤. Plus d'infos ici mais toujours pas de prix.

Mais avouez que ça a la classe 

A noter qu'un store est disponible mais point de pare-soleil, donc lunettes obligatoires  
bon, ça doit être génial, avec des Ray Ban, on se croyait pour un pilote de chasse :rateau: 

" L'élément est réalisé en verre athermique Solar-Protect, pour éviter que les rayons du soleil ne viennent surchauffer l'habitacle. De plus, un système sophistiqué d'occultation réglable en continu, d'une utilisation très simple, protège les passagers des rayons du soleil qui se feraient trop pressants." (Vroom.be)




> Combien ça coute si on doit changer de pare-brise ?


Cher à mon avi


----------



## FANREM (2 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Cher à mon avi



Et en Divx c'est cher aussi


----------



## maousse (2 Octobre 2004)

http://www.ihateyoursuv.com/tshirts.html

un lien pour tomtom (c'est bon de troller  :love: )


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Suite à la fermeture du sujet  beurk,  dont la raison est  expliquée ici, je relance un sujet bagnole mais ou l'on peut parler moto, scooter,... vroum vroum quoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut,

j ai ete "copilote" d une Porsche Cayenne a Leipzig, sur les autoroutes allemandes c est assez sympa jusqu a 200km/h vers les 250 ca commence a etre balisant...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ihateyoursuv.com/tshirts.html
> 
> un lien pour tomtom (c'est bon de troller  :love: )



et pour moi aussi ...   

Merci maousse !


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2004)

Héhé,

Je suis sorti hier soir avec une copine et comme il faisait beau et encore assez chaud, j'en ai profité pour louer ça:




 

C'est vrai que la direction peut être troublante au début, mais on s'y habitue vite.  J'ai eu l'impression de conduire un camion quand j'ai repris la Clio ce matin...  :mouais:


----------



## kitetrip (3 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Héhé,
> 
> Je suis sorti hier soir avec une copine et comme il faisait beau et encore assez chaud, j'en ai profité pour louer ça


  Héhé, iMax sort les grands moyens


----------



## sylko (3 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ihateyoursuv.com/tshirts.html
> 
> un lien pour tomtom (c'est bon de troller  :love: )



J'adore.  

>>>> http://www.ihateyoursuv.com/media2.html


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'adore.
> 
> >>>> http://www.ihateyoursuv.com/media2.html


----------



## tomtom (3 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ihateyoursuv.com/tshirts.html
> 
> un lien pour tomtom (c'est bon de troller  :love: )



Héhé, j'adore :love:   

bien fait de passer ici, moi


----------



## decoris (3 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'adore.
> 
> >>>> http://www.ihateyoursuv.com/media2.html



11 secondes avant l'apparition du missile, qui dit mieux....


----------



## kitetrip (3 Octobre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, j'adore :love:
> 
> bien fait de passer ici, moi


Idem  

:love:


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et comment on fait si on a un couché de soleil dans la face???


Tu t'équipes.....


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2004)

> RIOM (AFP) - lundi 4 octobre 2004 - Un automobiliste a été contraint de rouler durant 150 km à près de 200 km/h sur l'A-71, en raison d'un problème électronique sur le régulateur de vitesse de son véhicule Renault Vel Satis, avant de pouvoir finalement s'arrêter près de Riom (Puy-de-Dôme), selon la gendarmerie.
> 
> Vers Vierzon (Cher) dimanche soir, le conducteur, âgé de 30 ans, s'est aperçu que la boîte de vitesses séquentielles de sa voiture s'était bloquée, l'entraînant à des pointes de vitesse de 190-200 km/heure, sans qu'il ne puisse ni freiner, ni couper le moteur.
> 
> ...



Tain ça fait envie !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain ça fait envie !



Faut jamais appuyer sur le bouton rouge...     

C'etait quoi déjà la pub Renault pour la Vel Satis ? :
"Cette voiture, c'est une fusée..."...  
"Des voitures à vivre... et laisser mourir"...   

...


----------



## iMax (5 Octobre 2004)

Ce que l'histoire dit pas, c'est à quelle vitesse il avait réglé le régulateur avant qu'il ne se bloque...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

si cela est pas une blague, ça arrive souvent que le regulateur se bloque?


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ce que l'histoire dit pas, c'est à quelle vitesse il avait réglé le régulateur avant qu'il ne se bloque...



130 apparemment, et pourtant il remontait tout le temps à 190 !

Moi je reste en R21 GTS, avec vitres mécaniques, et ma prochaine caisse bah je prendrais tout en mécanique, en option, fait sur mesure, même si je dois la payer 50 000 F de plus !  :rateau:  :love:

Faut pas être cardiaque sinon, le mec risque de s'en souvenir un moment, il a du pleurer sa mère, avec personne pour l'aider en plus. Perso, je remonte plus dedans une voiture aussi merdique.

Ca m'est arrivé une fois avec ma mini austin boosté, accélérateur bloqué et collé au plancher alors que j'arrivais à un carrefour!   Mais heureusement il suffisait de couper le contact, mais j'ai eu le temps de bien flipper quand même surtout en fond de 3e à 90 km/h (oui je sais je roulais comme un con avec mon austin...)


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

j ai eu ce probleme sur la voiture de mes parents 
accelerateur coince en bout de course en arrivant a un rond point
la solution la plus simple c est de passer la 5eme pour faire caler le moteur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 130 apparemment, et pourtant il remontait tout le temps à 190 !
> ...



Dixit le blair... pardon le responsable communication Renault au JT ce midi : 
"les freins étaient actifs, de plus le conducteur avait la possibilité de mettre la boite de vitesse au point mort... nous cherchons actuellement à comprendre pourquoi il n'a pas immédiatement essayé de freiner ou de mettre au point mort...." 
 :mouais:    :affraid:     

Moi c'est ça qui me fait le plus flipper dans cette histoire... ceci dit, je ne suis qu'un abruti d'automobiliste comme celui à qui est arrivé cette mésaventure... sauf que je ne suis vraiment pas là d'acheter une.... bip.....


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ...la solution la plus simple c est de passer la 5eme pour faire caler le moteur


Et quand on te dit :

"...le conducteur, ..., s'est aperçu que la *boîte de vitesses* séquentielles de sa voiture s'était *bloquée*"

...tu fais comment ?


----------



## gtoto (5 Octobre 2004)

a priori la puissance de freinage d'une voiture est toujours supérieure a la puissance d'acceleration...donc ca parait quand meme vraiment bizarre, sauf si le mec oublie que meme sur une voiture équipée d'une BVA on a quand meme une pedale de frein !


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on te dit :
> 
> "...le conducteur, ..., s'est aperçu que la *boîte de vitesses* séquentielles de sa voiture s'était *bloquée*"
> 
> ...tu fais comment ?


je parlais de mon experience perso
j ai toujours eu de vieilles voitures avec le traditionnel levier de vitesses
cela dit avec une boite sequentiel c est vrai que c est une autre paire de manche

a moins d attendre que la panne seche une fois de reservoir vide mais a mon avis ce serais trop tard


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2004)

> j ai eu ce probleme sur la voiture de mes parents
> accelerateur coince en bout de course en arrivant a un rond point
> la solution la plus simple c est de passer la 5eme pour faire caler le moteur



Hum bah dans mon cas c'était pas possible car je n'ai que 4 vitesse et en plus j'étais à 90 km/h alors elle aurait pas calé  En plus ça me paraît quand même plus rapide de couper le contact, même si après c'est pas évident de s'arrêter puisque les freins deviennent quasi inopérants, merci le frein à main par contre 

Oui c'est vrai qu'on se demande pourquoi le type n'a pas tout simplement freiné jusqu'à faire caler le bouzin...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai qu'on se demande pourquoi le type n'a pas tout simplement freiné jusqu'à faire caler le bouzin...




normalment  quand on appuis sur les pedales d'acceleration ou de freinage 
le regulateur se desactive automatiquement


----------



## turnover (5 Octobre 2004)

Le frein à main ça existe toujours ou il y a une autre carte ?


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

c est remplace par un bouton


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Le frein à main ça existe toujours ou il y a une autre carte ?



C'est clair, mais c'était une femme qui conduisait ou quoi ??    :rateau:  :hein:    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2004)

Arrêter une voiture lancée à 150 km/h les freins savent faire. Mais arrêter ce même véhicule avec le moteur qui monte en régime pour compenser la perte de vitesse ... Les freins ne doivent pas aimer ! Ils doivent surchauffer et finalement perdre toute leur efficacité. A la rigueur je comprends ce qui a pu lui arrivé au pauvre gars. 
Le gars de Renault dit qu'il avait la possiibilité de passer au point mort. Ok, mais avec une boite bloquée, comment on fait ? Je ne connais pas cette boite auto donc difficile de dire si c'est vraiment possible, mais je comprends que le type ait cru que le point mort non plus ne pouvait être atteint si les autres rapports ne s'enclenchaient pas.
Et cette saloperie de démarreur à carte est un danger ! Il faut un coupe-contact mécanique. Cà existe sur les voitures les plus sophistiquées, et dans les avions ... c'est pas pour rien !


----------



## turnover (5 Octobre 2004)

ça s'appelle pas plutôt un coupe-circuit ? Comme dans les voitures de rallye et dans la mienne ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

Hummm le bel engin !  :love:  Et avec une pile à combustible s'il vous plait !!   
Là je dis OUI...   

_Dans la course à la maîtrise des énergies propres, Peugeot poursuit ses recherches sur le thème de la pile à combustible. Après les concepts Taxi PAC et H2O, le constructeur français revient sur cette technologie en l'adaptant au concept très décalé Quark.

Doté de deux places et quatre roues, ce dernier s'apparente à un "quad" à vocation ludique et urbaine. Sa structure apparente, son carénage et plus sûrement encore son guidon renvoient directement à l'univers de la moto. _


----------



## turnover (5 Octobre 2004)

Le truc rond derrière c'est la sortie du réacteur pile à combustible ?


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>



il a un sourire lubrique ce quad je trouve


----------



## decoris (6 Octobre 2004)

bah, l'électronique c'est génial, mais faut pas laissser ça entre les mains de constructeurs incompétants...

c'est jamais sur une A6, une série 5, une classe E, ni même sur une S80 ou une saab 9-5 que ce genre deproblème se poserait...

allez, retournez à vos charette et laissez les gens compétants construire des voitures!!!!!


----------



## sylko (6 Octobre 2004)

Je déteste les quads. Il n'y a que des gogos qui conduisent ce genre de véhicule. 

Il ne devraient être autorisés que pour les personnes souffrant d'un handicap.


----------



## woulf (6 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est jamais sur une A6, une série 5, une classe E, ni même sur une S80 ou une saab 9-5 que ce genre deproblème se poserait...



allez un ptit lien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> allez un ptit lien



woulf, c'est pas très sympa pour decoris ton article sur les problémes de fiabilité des "gens compétants qui savent eux construire des voitures" ... la S80 n'y figure même pas !!??    

Tiens en parlant de super "constructeur de voitures fiable"... j'ai changé au printemps le moteur de ma 9.3 ... casse à 65000 km pour défaut de fabrication, l'hiver dernier c'était la "soupape EGR" du turbo pour défaut de conception et là je viens de changer le débitmetre pour défaut de fabrication... bref, disons pour faire simple que l'image que j'avais du constructeur Suedois en a vraiment pris un gros coup là ...    :hein:  

Je vais finir par acheter une voiture Belge...


----------



## woulf (6 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> woulf, c'est pas très sympa pour decoris ton article sur les problémes de fiabilité des "gens compétants qui savent eux construire des voitures" ... la S80 n'y figure même pas !!??
> 
> Tiens en parlant de super "constructeur de voitures fiable"... j'ai changé au printemps le moteur de ma 9.3 ... casse à 65000 km pour défaut de fabrication, l'hiver dernier c'était la "soupape EGR" du turbo pour défaut de conception et là je viens de changer le débitmetre pour défaut de fabrication... bref, disons pour faire simple que l'image que j'avais du constructeur Suedois en a vraiment pris un gros coup là ...    :hein:
> 
> Je vais finir par acheter une voiture Belge...



Une Minerva ! 

Ca te changera de ta caisse de bourge   :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

le top des voiture que j'ai eu et que jamais je remettra le pied dans leur concessionnaire: chrysler  

le model etait un voyager se td

pendant la garantie de 3 ans ils m'ont enormement changé de pieces : direction , tableau electronique, tube echappement  , systeme d'amarme (e la fin j'ai demandé a m'enlever la 3eme securité)et bien autre  ....bref j'ai plus passé du temp avec une voiture de remplacement que la mienne !!!!

4 mois apres passé le 36 mois de garantie voila un'autre claque a 3200 euros: les culasses 

je ne vous parle meme pas du systeme de freinage  lamentable et le plaquettes que on devait tres souvent changer 

la seule qualité de cette voiture etait le confort  sur le long trajet


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Une Minerva !
> 
> Ca te changera de ta caisse de bourge   :love:



Vendu !!  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (6 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le top des voiture que j'ai eu et que jamais je remettra le pied dans leur concessionnaire: chrysler ...
> la seule qualité de cette voiture etait le confort  sur le long trajet


Dans les défauts tu en as oublié un et pas des moindres.
Aux crashtests EuroNCap il a terminé dernier des monospaces quasiment à égalité avec l'Opel Sintra, obtenant 1 seule étoile. Un danger ambulant qu'ils avaient dit. Cà pour avoir des airbags ils en ont ces deux marques là, mais les carosseries ne résistant pas, ils ne servent pas à grand chose.


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est jamais sur une A6, une série 5, une classe E, ni même sur une S80 ou une saab 9-5 que ce genre deproblème se poserait...



Tiens faudrait demander aux propriétaires de Mercedes qui s'arrêtent toutes seules à n'importe quel moment ce qu'ils en pensent... Gros problèmes avec l'électronique en général ces dernières années...

'+


----------



## iMax (6 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Dans les défauts tu en as oublié un et pas des moindres.
> Aux crashtests EuroNCap il a terminé dernier des monospaces quasiment à égalité avec l'Opel Sintra, obtenant 1 seule étoile. Un danger ambulant qu'ils avaient dit. Cà pour avoir des airbags ils en ont ces deux marques là, mais les carosseries ne résistant pas, ils ne servent pas à grand chose.



...et quel était le monospace ayant décroché le plus de points à ce test ? L'Espace III, bien sûr


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

vous pensez quoi du nouveau land rover discovery ?


----------



## iMax (6 Octobre 2004)

Il est moche et c'est un de ces 4x4 de luxe à la con, qui consomme 3x plus qu'une voiture normale...


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il est moche et c'est un de ces 4x4 de luxe à la con, qui consomme 3x plus qu'une voiture normale...


 c est tres clair


----------



## iMax (6 Octobre 2004)

Rebondissement dans l'affaire de la Vel Satis au régulateur bloqué 


On verra comment ça se terminera...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rebondissement dans l'affaire de la Vel Satis au régulateur bloqué
> On verra comment ça se terminera...



J'appelle pas ça un rebondissement, je trouve même que la réaction à été lente...
parceque si il y a bien un truc dont on était sur, c'est que Renault réagirait...
je cite : "Au siège du groupe, on affirme être extrêmement préoccupé par l&#8217;image très négative que cette affaire pourrait avoir sur les véhicules du groupe".... tu m'étonnes    :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bah, l'é¬¥ctronique c'est gé®©al, mais faut pas laissser ç¡*entre les mains de constructeurs incompé´¡nts...
> 
> c'est jamais sur une A6, une sé²©e 5, une classe E, ni mê*¥ sur une S80 ou une saab 9-5 que ce genre deproblè*¥ se poserait...
> 
> allez, retournez à*¶os charette et laissez les gens compé´¡nts construire des voitures!!!!!


 

hahahahahahahahhihihihihihihihhehehehehehe.

decidement, tu as le chic des conneries.
Tu veux que je te parle de l`Audi A4 TDI de mon beauf qui en 8 mois a fait toutes les pannes possibles imaginables, de sa Passat TDI qu'il a remplace apres trois ans car trop de probleme avec.... Le pire c'est que comme toi, pour lui il n'a que VAG, Merpedes, et  BM qui font de la qualite.    
Tu veux que je te parle d`A4 TDI 2,5   full option d'un collegue dont le moteur est mort apres 35000 km (ils ont meme ose raler pour la garantie)
D'une BM 330 D avec des vitres electriques qui s`abaissent mais ne remontent plus...

Bref, comme pour toute marque, (sauf les japonaises au dessus du lot) des problemes de temps en temps SAUF QUE POUR UNE BM UNE AUDI UNE MERPEDES vous avez sorti un MAX de POGNON pour...
La je suis au Lac Sacacomie au Quebec et nous avons une PT Cruiser 2 L automatique en location pour 10 jours. C`est adapte a la region.  
Il y a des 4x4 monstrueux ici. 
Bon, je vous laisse. 
A bientÃ´t.

Le nouveau Discovery est tres joli mais bon, c`est un 4x4 inutile en Europe.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne au pays des caribous a dit:
			
		

> ...
> decidement, tu as le chic (pour dire ?) des conneries...


    ha ben, même Foguenne le dit...    



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La je suis au Lac Sacacomie au Quebec et nous avons une PT Cruiser 2 L automatique en location pour 10 jours...



 :love:  :love:  Rhaaa le Quebec en automne  :love:   
Si vous avez le temps, (c'est ptet dejà prévu ?!) allez voir les baleines à Tadoussac et puis de l'autre coté du St Laurent poussez jusqu'en Gaspesie...


----------



## decoris (7 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...et quel était le monospace ayant décroché le plus de points à ce test ? L'Espace III, bien sûr




normal, comme ils sont inconduisibles et vraiment dangereux, il faut bien que renault essaye de garder ses clients vivants, sinon ils tomberaient en faillite...

et puis vous me faites marrer avec vos _et la voiture du pote du frère de ma tante, et bien elle est tombée en panne! sisi!!_ je vais d'ailleurs m'y mettre : 

_les 62 renault de mon tonton ont explosé lors du remplissage du liquide d'essuie glace (car renault avait brancher l'allume cigarde dessus), et mê^me qu'en plus la peugot de ma tante et bien son moteur il a cassé à 22km! si! et même que c'est vrai!_


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> normal, comme ils sont inconduisibles et vraiment dangereux, il faut bien que renault essaye de garder ses clients vivants, sinon ils tomberaient en faillite...



Tssss.... N'importe quoi  :bebe: 

As-tu seulement une fois essayé un des derniers Espace ? Je peux te dire que son comportement est bluffant et qu'il ne prend même pas de roulis... Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai essayé longuement l'Espace IV 3.5 de mon oncle. Quand a l'Espace III familial, s'il prend il est vrai pas mal de roulis, sa tenue de route reste très correcte pour un monospace.

Avant de déblatérer des conneries comme celle-ci, tu ferais bien de te renseigner  :bebe:  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tssss.... N'importe quoi  :bebe:
> 
> As-tu seulement une fois essayé un des derniers Espace ? Je peux te dire que son comportement est bluffant et qu'il ne prend même pas de roulis... Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai essayé longuement l'Espace IV 3.5 de mon oncle. Quand a l'Espace III familial, s'il prend il est vrai pas mal de roulis, sa tenue de route reste très correcte pour un monospace.




personellement je ne veux plus de monospace (j'ai opté pour un coupé) , 
et la difference que j'ai trouvé entre l'espace et le voyageur c'est : 
- interieur mieux paufiné, plus de options
- moteur (je parle de diesel) moins bruyant

sinon, non, pour la conduite c'est pareil  j'ai toujours eu l'impression de me trouver sur un bateau ...


----------



## Hurrican (7 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quand a l'Espace III familial, s'il prend il est vrai pas mal de roulis, sa tenue de route reste très correcte pour un monospace.


J'ai eu un Espace III ... Sa tenue de route était à chier ! Rien à voir avec la stabilité d'un 806 !
Le dernier à fait de gros progrès de ce coté c'est vrai, dépassant même le 807 à mon avis dans les virolos.
Mais question monospace, le Picasso certes plus petit reste la référence. J'en ai un désormais (en remplacement de l'Espace qui passait sa vie chez Renault ...), et à coté des Scenic, Touran et surtout du Meriva, c'est un rail.   En revanche le moteur est pas des plus nerveux (essence).


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2004)

Bah chais pas, j'ai un des derniers Espaces III produits avant le passage au IV, ils ont peut-être modifié qqchose. Il est rassurant a conduire, vu qu'il n'est qu'un tout petit peu sous-vireur quand il pleut...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah chais pas, j'ai un des derniers Espaces III produits avant le passage au IV, ils ont peut-être modifié qqchose. Il est rassurant a conduire, vu qu'il n'est qu'un tout petit peu sous-vireur quand il pleut...


iMax le permis depuis 3 mois et il théorise déjà


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il est moche et c'est un de ces 4x4 de luxe à la con, qui consomme 3x plus qu'une voiture normale...



c'est quoi une voiture "normale" ?  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une voiture "normale" ?  :mouais:


Ben une voiture qui consomme trois fois moins qu'un 4X4 à la con. :hein:


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben une voiture qui consomme trois fois moins qu'un 4X4 à la con. :hein:



ah bah oui...  :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Hurrican (8 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah chais pas, j'ai un des derniers Espaces III produits avant le passage au IV, ils ont peut-être modifié qqchose. Il est rassurant a conduire, vu qu'il n'est qu'un tout petit peu sous-vireur quand il pleut...


As tu essayé un 806 en comparaison ? 
C'est tranchant !
Et je n'ai pas conduit que le mien d'Espace. Ils avaient tous la même tenue de route louvoyante, avc une facheuse tendance à se coucher et à déraper. 
Reste que le Voyager ou le Sintra étaient encore pires en tenue de route !


----------



## kitetrip (8 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben une voiture qui consomme trois fois moins qu'un 4X4 à la con. :hein:








Un 4x4, pourquoi faire en Europe  ? J'ai été à Madagascar et je peux dire qu'ils échangeraient bien leurs Renault 4L et autres 504 Pick-Up pour un bon 4x4  !

Raaaah, ça me saoule cette sous-utilisation  C'est comme mettre des enceintes de 300W pour sonoriser un petit salon  ...

Pour la ville et l'autoroute, j'ai la bonne vieille Opel Astra 1.6 injection de 1992 de mes parents, et je peux dire qu'elle a du succès (on l'a même prétée à une amie pendant un mois, et elle ne voulait plus la quitter  ) ! ! Et au moins, on a de la place à l'intérieur... J'ai comparé avec la Megane II de mon colloc' (allemand, il achète des voitures françaises, allez comprendre  ) et y'a pas photo, y'a plus de place dans l'Astra  . Par contre, la Megane gagne sur le confort  
En plus, elle démarre mieux que la plupart des voitures récentes... et quel silence sur l'autoroute ! A 130km/h, le moteur ronronne à 2800 tpm   .

Des vieilles voitures comme ça, on en refera plus ! C'est comme la Mercedes 240D de ma cousine... Elle date de 1980 et elle roule encore du tonnerre malgré ses 320 000km !

[MODE ANTI-COMMERCIAL ON]
A noter que les nouveaux diesels avec rampe commune ne permettront plus "d'encaisser" autant de kilomètres qu'un vieux diesel... Pour la simple et bonne raison que les composants durent moins dans le temps (des matériaux qui tiennent 1200 bars pendant 20 ans dans une voiture grand public, je connais pas  ) et perdent leurs efficacité.
Plus on augmente la puissance, plus on perd en fiabilité... C'est comme les trateurs : rien n'est optimisé et c'est pour ce là qu'ils tiennent plus longtemps.
Seulement, comme chez les gens, l'équation "diesel = dure longtemps" existe encore, les constructeurs ne se privent pas de vanter les mérites de ces moteurs puissants, sobres, mais n'ayant plus forcement une longévité supérieure aux modèles essences. Ce qu'ils se privent bien de dire  

Bref, si vous voulez un diesel qui tient la route, prenez juste un Diesel  
[MODE ANTI-COMMERCIAL OFF]

  


Des voitures comme ça, on en fera plus je vous dis.


----------



## semac (8 Octobre 2004)

j'ai du mal à comprendre ce type de raisonnement sur le 4x4 pour commencer. Les dernière générations de 4x4 diesel ne consomme pas plus qu'une grosse berline ou si peu que se discours devient obsolète pour les essences c'est pareil, prener une grosse BMW ou Merco les consos sont identiques ou presque et ça ne choque personne sur ces berlines !!

quand à la "sous-utilisation" il en va de même pour toutes les voitures, la plupart des voitures roulent à + de 200 km/h et pourtant cela n'est pas représentatif des vrais conditions de roulage, votre voiture comporte 4 voir 5,6 ou 7 places, pourtant la plupart du temps vous êtes seul à bord !! donc arrêtons ce discours dépassé et attaquons à de vrai cause pour défendre l'environnement si cela est la vrai cause de ce discours...

oups je vais pas me faire beacoup d'amis là   pourtant, pour apporter des solutions intéressantes attaquons nous au vrai cause de polution et je ne suis pas sur que 4x4 en fasse partie :mouais: 

enfin ce que j'en dis moi j'en ai pas de 4x4...  :mouais:


----------



## touba (8 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah bah oui...  :mouais:



ah bah oui... :mouais: ????

ya le _ha bah oui_, ya les pontillés et ya même le smiley _mouais_
ya tout quoi !

c'est du plagiat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bah touba ! :king:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et puis vous me faites marrer avec vos _et la voiture du pote du frère de ma tante, et bien elle est tombée en panne! sisi!!_



Ben ce sont des faits. Tu viens avec de "grandes vérités" (les françaises sont nul, les italiennes fragiles et les ladas caca...) Les choses ont bien changé.
La seule chose qui est sur c'est qu'il n'y a plus de marque Européenne très fiable. Elles sont toutes assez fiables mais plus aucune pour le moment à l'abris de problèmes essentiellement électroniques.
Ca s"arrangera.   

Bon une 350 Z à Montréal. 






On ne rigole pas avec le Tunning ici.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2004)

Voici notre PT Cruiser de location, c'est marrant à conduire.  
Ca tient assez bien la route. 






Voici un vrai 4x4 qui nous a servi à aller voir les ours noirs et les castors. 
Je me suis amusé comme un fous avec cet engin, on est passé dans des endroits...  
Il fallait des volontaires pour conduire, je me suis évidement proposé. Malgré mon bonnet, ils ont accepté ma candidature.  Le passager de derrière n'était pas trop rassuré.


----------



## sylko (9 Octobre 2004)

Profitez de votre passage à Montréal pour aller faire un tour dans la boîte de Jacques Villeneuve. Le Newtown 

Si vous avez la nostalgie de la Suisse, il y a ce restaurant ou une envie de moules belges, il y a celui-ci  

Si vous aimez les sensations fortes, vous devez absolument essayer ça Mais de préférence avant d'aller au resto.


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



:rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Octobre 2004)

'

Bah ne hurlons plus après Decoris, il s'amuse à se caricaturer lui-même rien que pour nous embêter le petit malin. 

Bon voici quelques photos du Mondial de l'auto. J'en profite pour signaler à tous ceux ici à qui j'ai emprunté un appareil photo (et ils sont nombreux !) que ça y est, je m'en suis enfin acheté un à moi !    :love: C'est un Nikon F80 (si si, argentique !) avec 2 optiques, un Nikon 50mm f1.8 et un zoom Tamron 28-75 f2.8 constant.  Bon, revenons à nos moutons automobiles qui ont inauguré ma première pellicule...






































'+


----------



## decoris (9 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oups je vais pas me faire beacoup d'amis là   pourtant, pour apporter des solutions intéressantes attaquons nous au vrai cause de polution et je ne suis pas sur que 4x4 en fasse partie :mouais:




si, moi!!! je suis 100% d'accord avec toi!

les 4x4 sont moins "sous utilisés" que la plupart des berlines! ils roulent moins vite, mais sont beaucoup plus sécurisant par temps humide, et offrent une position de ocnduite surréelevée bien pratique en ville.

et les versions récentes ne consomment pas plus que les monospace.. dont ils n'ont pas les inconvénients!

bref, c'est très bien les 4x4!


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si, moi!!! je suis 100% d'accord avec toi!
> 
> les 4x4 sont moins "sous utilisés" que la plupart des berlines! ils roulent moins vite, mais sont beaucoup plus sécurisant par temps humide, et offrent une position de ocnduite surréelevée bien pratique en ville.
> 
> ...



 :sleep: 

Les conneries reviennent de façon cyclique...


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## kitetrip (9 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bref, c'est très bien les 4x4!


[ :modo: *Mode Troll ON* :modo: ]

Sauf quand celui qui est en caisse se prend un 4x4 en pleine tête  ... On devrait faire des crashs tests 4x4 VS berline en choc frontal à 50km/h : je suis sûr que le 4x4 monterait sur le capot de la voiture pour frapper le pare-brise et causer pas mal de dégats aux occupants avant de la pauvre berline :casse: .

Je ne parle même pas de la sécurité des chocs contre les piétons... Un gamin traverse et se tape direct la tête comme le pare-choc :casse: (heureusement qu'il n'y a plus ces pare-buffles inutiles  ) ...

Si la sécurité se résume aux occupants du 4x4, c'est bien triste...

On pourra appliquer le même raisonnement aux camions mais j'en vois pas beaucoup en ville  

[ :modo: *Mode Troll OFF* :modo: ]

Bon c'était mon coup de gueule du matin  , désolé pour les possesseurs de 4x4 urbains :rateau: ...

Je ne suis pas contre les 4x4, puisque un ami à mon père est médecin de campagne : un son bon vieux Patrol lui perd de passer tranquillement par les chemins de boues pour voir ses patients  

Alors, oui les 4x4 mais pour l'utiliser comme un 4x4


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> les 4x4 sont moins "sous utilisés" que la plupart des berlines!


N'importe quoi, clair qu'avec leur surpuissance à 50 km/h ils sont pas sous utilisés.


			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> ils roulent moins vite,


Moins vite oui, à la limite autorisée, spécialement plus bas pour les 4*4...


			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> mais sont beaucoup plus sécurisant par temps humide


Problème de pneumatique, explique moi celà ? que je rigole un peu... 


			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> et offrent une position de ocnduite surréelevée bien pratique en ville.


Super ! conduit une fois un bus c'est encore mieux. Une moissonneuse-batteuse ?


			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> et les versions récentes ne consomment pas plus que les monospace.. dont ils n'ont pas les inconvénients!


les moteurs de monospace sont souvent les meme que les berlines. Des chiffres plutôt que tes fantasmes ?


			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> bref, c'est très bien les 4x4!


Nuance : tu aimes les 4*4


----------



## kitetrip (9 Octobre 2004)

Enfin, bref, passons le sujet des 4x4, ça n'est pas la peine de pourrir ce sujet  






Elle est pas magnifique la cocotte  ?


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> On pourra appliquer le même raisonnement aux camions mais j'en vois pas beaucoup en ville



Pas sur... On achète pas un camion pour le plaisir et la frime... 
Ça a une utilité au moins


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, bref, passons le sujet des 4x4, ça n'est pas la peine de pourrir ce sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle était neuve là, non ? 

Hé, y'a un Espace I derrière


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur... On achète pas un camion pour le plaisir et la frime...


Imax, considère une seule seconde la frime de faire un créneau avec !   Et pui il y a la cabine-couchette pour le samedi soir


----------



## kitetrip (9 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Elle était neuve là, non ?
> 
> Hé, y'a un Espace I derrière


  

Ouais, maintenant, y'a un petit choc sur la portière arrière droite... Mais sinon, la peinture est toujours aussi belle  

Aujourd'hui, elle est comme ça (photo qui date de cet été) :





Notez le superbe "A" effacé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

voila la mienne :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Imax, considère une seule seconde la frime de faire un créneau avec !   Et pui il y a la cabine-couchette pour le samedi soir



Héhé, on peut voir les choses comme ça


----------



## decoris (9 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi, clair qu'avec leur surpuissance à 50 km/h ils sont pas sous utilisés.
> Moins vite oui, à la limite autorisée, spécialement plus bas pour les 4*4...
> Problème de pneumatique, explique moi celà ? que je rigole un peu...
> Super ! conduit une fois un bus c'est encore mieux. Une moissonneuse-batteuse ?
> ...



- la puissance des 4x4 est utilisée, puisqu'ils sont plus lourds... alors que les berlines sont trop puissantes.

- un 4x4 ça fait du 170 maxi, les voitures ça oscille entre 180 et 350...

- les 4x4 ont, comme leur nom l'indique, 4 roues motrices!!! ils ont donc une bien meilleure adhérence par temps humide...

- Les moteurs de 4x4 sont également les mêmes que ceux des berlines (rav 4, X-trail, X3, X5, XC90, etc, etc..)

de plus, les crash test sont souvent réalisés 4x4 contre voiture, et ceux ci "ne remontent " pas au dessus de la voiure, mais digèrent le choc de front. le structure est plus rigide à tout niveau, et les occupants sont mieux protégés lros des chocs latéraux.





les pietons ne sont pas moins bien protégés, parfois meme mieux vu les parchocs plus prohéminents et plus souples


mais bon, je ne sais meme pas pourquoi je viens encore répondre puisque j'ai affaire à une bande d'écolo bornés...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

y a rien d'écolo a te demander des explications sur un post d'affirmations lapidaires et pus que douteuses (j'en ai rien a foutre des 4*4 perso et ce n'était pas le but de mon post, tu t'en rends compte ? ...), mais bon...


----------



## turnover (9 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> - la puissance des 4x4 est utilisée, puisqu'ils sont plus lourds... alors que les berlines sont trop puissantes.
> 
> - un 4x4 ça fait du 170 maxi, les voitures ça oscille entre 180 et 350...
> 
> ...



Je suis pas écolo, je suis pas pro 4x4 ...

4x4 actuels -> Entre 150cv et 450cv - Vitesse de pointe entre 180km/h  et 266 Km/h (données constructeurs ma panda est donnée pour 140km/h ... elle monte bien plus loin puisqu'un de mes amis à été flashé à 169km/h avec !! Bon en descente  )

Dire que la puissance des 4x4 est utilisée n'est pas correct. Disons que la puissance des voitures est sous-sous-exploitée et celle de certains 4x4 sous-exploitées. Surtout en ville ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas écolo, je suis pas pro 4x4 ...
> 
> 4x4 actuels -> Entre 150cv et 450cv - Vitesse de pointe entre 180km/h  et 266 Km/h (données constructeurs ma panda est donnée pour 140km/h ... elle monte bien plus loin puisqu'un de mes amis à été flashé à 169km/h avec !! Bon en descente  )
> 
> Dire que la puissance des 4x4 est utilisée n'est pas correct. Disons que la puissance des voitures est sous-sous-exploitée et celle de certains 4x4 sous-exploitées. Surtout en ville ...


Voilà des chiffres... et pas que sous-exploité en ville, il existe des limitations de vitesses*   

*à vérifier


----------



## tomtom (9 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> de plus, les crash test sont souvent réalisés 4x4 contre voiture, et ceux ci "ne remontent " pas au dessus de la voiure, mais digèrent le choc de front. le structure est plus rigide à tout niveau, et les occupants sont mieux protégés lros des chocs latéraux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :affraid: 

_"Selon une étude publiée dans la revue New Scientist, un piéton heurté par un SUV a deux fois plus de risques de mourir. Et lors d'une collision de profil avec un 4x4, le risque de décès est multiplié par quatre pour le conducteur de l'autre voiture."_


----------



## alan.a (9 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, je ne sais meme pas pourquoi je viens encore répondre puisque j'ai affaire à une bande d'écolo bornés...



L'intérêt de l'écolo borné, c'est que même s'il fait chier les autres, ce ne sera pas mortel. 

Le Pb avec la voiture (entre autres) c'est que ton choix n'implique pas que ta propre responsabilité.
Que tu décides, dans ton propre logement, de ne jamais ouvrir les fenêtres, de vivre dans un air vicié, c'est ton choix. Mais là, c'est du logement de tous qu'il s'agit.
Il est illusoire de croire que nous saurons faire contre notre milieu.
Nous ne sommes que des animaux, et en nous coupant de notre environnement, nous fonçons dans le mur.
Toute la technologie du monde, tout l'argent que tu pourras mettre de côté en espérant t'en sortir au mieux au moment de la crise, ne servira à rien.
L'enfant sahélien ou soudanais crevant de faim et qui te retourne le bide quand tu le vois, ce sera ton fils, ta petite fille si tu n'y fais rien.

Je n'ai rien contre le concept de "voiture", mais qu'au lieu de nous sortir des trucs de plus en lourds, écologiquement dispendieux à produire, que les constructeurs fassent chemin inverse, qu'au lieu de nous rajouter des trucs, les constructeurs parviennent au même résultat, avec moins (un peu comme le vélo qui devient de plus en plus léger, sans rien perdre de sa technicité)

Je suis désolé, mais militer pour le 4 x 4, en disant qu'il ne consomme pas plus que les plus polluantes des voitures, ce n?est pas un super argument. (je n'aime pas non plus les grosses berlines ou les sportives, encore moins sur routes ouvertes, et je n'aborde même pas la clim ...)
L'argument des 4 roues motrices super tip top sous la pluie. Je ne sais pas, mais j'ai comme l'impression que lorsqu'il pleut, on doit réduire sa vitesse (et l'adapter aux conditions de la route).
En respectant cela, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu risques de partir en sucette...

La rigidité de la structure est très loin d'être un avantage, dans le sens qu'elle transmet toute l'énergie de l'impact aux occupants du 4 x 4 , après avoir épuisé le potentiel d'absorption de l'autre véhicule (et de ses occupants)... Pour les piétons, la face avant verticale et haute, enlève toute chance au piéton de rebondir sur le capot. J'ai personnellement vécu ce type de rencontre, et alors que j'aurais dû rebondir et rouler par-dessus le véhicule pour finalement me retrouver derrière celui-ci, j'ai été projeté vers l'avant, c'est moi qui aie mangé toute la puissance de l'impact.
Enfin, je n'ai pas vraiment souvenir de parc choc moelleux... Le lit que j'ai occupé en centre de rééducation l'était bien plus.

Mais ça, c'est pas grave, tant que toi, tu vas bien...

La voiture peut être quelque chose de formidable, mais ce qu'elle est en ce moment, ce n'est pas la panacée !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Octobre 2004)

mouais...


----------



## iMax (10 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> [...]



En lisant ça, la première chose qui me vienne à l'esprit c'est:

_Le 4x4:
Ça pue
Ça pollue
Ça rend con_​
(Ça marche aussi avec le diesel  )​


----------



## decoris (10 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ça, la première chose qui me vienne à l'esprit c'est:
> 
> _Le 4x4:
> Ça pue
> ...




ben visiiblement tu roules en 4x4 diesel alors...


----------



## sylko (10 Octobre 2004)

Cessez de vous chamailler. C'est l'heure de la soupe, les gosses...


----------



## iMax (10 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ben visiiblement tu roules en 4x4 diesel alors...



Moi en tracteur? Jamais


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

Moi, je roule au gasoil, je vous emmerde tous sans aucune exception.

J'emmerde en premier lieu les gens qui pensent que la bagnolle ne sert à rien.

Ceux qui ne militent qu'oralement.

Ceux qui donnent des leçons sur l'avenir du genre humain, comme s'ils avaient la moindre idée de notre avenir.

Ceux qui croient corriger le tir en nous emmerdant avec leur discours de nases (bouh les 4*4 c'est pas bien, bouh ça consomme...) alors qu'ils ne font que nous courir sur le haricot.

Bisous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes...it's abrase day today..


----------



## kitetrip (10 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'intérêt de l'écolo borné, c'est que même s'il fait chier les autres, ce ne sera pas mortel.
> 
> Le Pb avec la voiture (entre autres) c'est que ton choix n'implique pas que ta propre responsabilité.
> Que tu décides, dans ton propre logement, de ne jamais ouvrir les fenêtres, de vivre dans un air vicié, c'est ton choix. Mais là, c'est du logement de tous qu'il s'agit.
> ...


Je suis tout à fait d'accord  

Je dirais même plus que le public devrait être debout et mettre une main sur sa poitrine :rateau: 

Nan, sérieux, voila le type de discours que je souhaite entendre...
Je ne vais pas dire que j'ai les mains propres mais bon, en utilisant ma voiture, je fais des efforts (deux catalyseurs surpuissants au détriment de la puissance... 52kW pour un 1.6i  au lieu des 71kW "normaux" de ma vieille Astra..). Et en ville, j'utilise exclusivement mes pieds ou mon vélo ! !

Oui, c'est vrai, de temps en temps, je fantasme sur des supers-voitures-supers-rapide avec super-plein-de-chevaux... Mais bon, tant que la mienne roulera, je la garderai  

Alors quand je vois des 4x4 en pleine ville ou sur les routes, j'ai envie de sortir le conducteur du véhicule et d'envoyer ce spendide engin à Madagascar (mon pays natal au 3/4, le reste étant français :mouais: ) pour qu'il rende plutôt service sur les pistes et dans la boue à un petit village plutôt que pour le plaisir s'être en hauteur, blablabliblablabla  !

:modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:
Et puis, zut, arretons de parler de combat de 4x4... On sait très bien qui est pour, qui est contre et je ne crois pas que les avis vous changer même après 4 pages de sujets
:modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ceux qui ne militent qu'oralement.
> 
> ...



Moi, j'ai rien contre l'oral, personnellement


----------



## semac (10 Octobre 2004)

je trouve tout vos discours très démago... on croirait des hommes politiques en campagne, qui ont bien appris leur leçon !
je ne suis pas certains que seul les 4x4 ou les sportives ou les grosses berlines soit le gros problème. je pense que le comportement au volant l'est tout autant. tu peux avoir une fiesta de 50 cv qui fume comme c'est pas permi, avec un mec qui démarre comme un ane au feu avec un nuage noir que l'on peut voir à 30 bornes. 
Une petite voiture mal réglée, mal entretenue polue plus qu'un 4x4, mais bizarement ça ne choque personne !!
alors ne nous trompons pas de combat entre l'écologie et l'économie !! si vous voyez ce que je veux dire !!

vous êtes beaucoup plus déstructeur qu'n propriétaire de 4x4 en achetant sur le marché des fruits hors saison, donc importés... et il y a des tonnes d'autres manières de consommer des ennergies inutilement, alors si vous voulez vraiment militer pour l'environement (et je vous en félicite si c'est le cas) commencer par éteindre les lumières lorsque vous quitter une pièce, achetez des ampoules économiques, n'achetez que des fruits et des légumes de saisons, ne jetez pas vos ordures n'importe ou et triez les...

En bref avant de jeter la pierre aux proprio de 4x4 assurez-vous que de votre côté vous êtes "clean".


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

Moi, j'ai une petite voiture (rover 111) et pour l'oral, c'est nickel (le levier de rapports est pas trop mal placé) !
Ok, je ne suis plus qu'un petit nuage à l'horizon


----------



## molgow (10 Octobre 2004)

Je roule souvent avec ça 




Je vous invite tous à essayer de temps à autres ce genre de véhicule surtout en ville. Ca pourra peut-être faire comprendre à certains ce que c'est de se sentir "tout petit" à côté des gros véhicules comme les véhicules tout-terrains. Avec ça vous avez aussi la chance de pouvoir expérimenter facilement grâce à vos poumons les différences entre les rejets polluants d'une petite voiture à faible cylindrée et une grosse berline diesel


----------



## semac (10 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je roule souvent avec ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'a pas mieux, je l'utilise aussi mais pas tous les jours, ça dépend de mon emploi du temps  

et bah au y'a plus de problème de bien réglé ou pas, par contre c'est ou tu te rends compte que la bagnole ça polue !! et pas les gros 4x4, mais les petites autos mal réglées et y'en a beaucoup plus qeu des gros 4x4, pardon d'en remettre une couche, mais tous les cyclistes vous le confirmeront !!  :rose:


----------



## molgow (10 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas mieux, je l'utilise aussi mais pas tous les jours, ça dépend de mon emploi du temps



Je ne l'utilise malheureusement que pour le sport. Je me vois mal faire 40 km de vélo tous les matins pour aller bosser  (j'utilise le train à la place..)



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> et bah au y'a plus de problème de bien réglé ou pas, par contre c'est ou tu te rends compte que la bagnole ça polue !! et pas les gros 4x4, mais les petites autos mal réglées et y'en a beaucoup plus qeu des gros 4x4, pardon d'en remettre une couche, mais tous les cyclistes vous le confirmeront !!  :rose:



Je dirais que c'est surtout le diesel qui "pollue" très nettement. Derrière une voiture à essence, tu sens rien. Derrière une voiture à moteur diesel, tu sens direct une mauvaise odeur, et même sur les véhicules récents.

Quant aux véhicules mal réglés, en Suisse on a une réglementation assez stricte en ce qui concerne les tests antipollution. Il est rare de voir une voiture mal réglées.

Donc, je confirme en partie ce que tu dis.


----------



## lilimac54 (10 Octobre 2004)

j'ai essayé ça http://www.vw.com/touareg/#
et j'ai été vraiment bleuffer
trop bien


----------



## decoris (10 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que c'est surtout le diesel qui "pollue" très nettement. Derrière une voiture à essence, tu sens rien. Derrière une voiture à moteur diesel, tu sens direct une mauvaise odeur, et même sur les véhicules récents.




le diesel PUE, ça je suis d'accord! mais pollue, ça dépend! si l'odeur de l'essence ne te dérange pas, ça n'est pas pour autant qu'elle ne pollue pas!

une enquête récente, faite par renault (votre conducteur adoré) montre qu'un disel moderne avec filtre à particule pollue MOINS qu'une prius, tous rejets confondus, et offre des performances bien supérieures...

alors débitez vos aneries ailleurs...

c'est dingue comme les écolo peuvent se focaliser sur un problème (les gros 4x4 diesel qui pollue), et à coté de ça prôner le retour aux centrales thermiques plutot que nucléaire, ouvrir les autoroutes aux poids lourds des pays de l'est (qui polluent 5 fois plus que les notre)

un camion rejette, pour les plus récents d'entre eux, plus de 1500g/CO2 par km... et un tracteur, on doit (c'est une supposition) allègrement dépasser les 5000!

et j'aimerais connaitre les rejets de CO2 d'une 205, d'une R5 ou d'une deuch... on verra si le méchant proprio d'un X5, qui rejette 210g au km, est si méchant que ça...


PS : j'ai un nissan pick-up 2,5TD : 350g/km et 12l/100.


----------



## molgow (10 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> alors débitez vos aneries ailleurs...



Parle pour toi.

Ton mépris permanant des autres et plus particulièrement de ceux qui ne sont pas du même avis que toi est lassant  :sleep: 




			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> PS : j'ai un nissan pick-up 2,5TD : 350g/km et 12l/100.



Tu pourrais facilement te déplacer en consommant moitier moins d'essense. Les voitures consommant dans les 6l/100 sont monnaies courantes.

Au passage, lorsque je parle de pollution, je parle des particules issues de la combustion de l'essence ou du diesel. Et non pas le CO2 qui est effectivement rejeté en quantité moindre par les moteurs diesel.


----------



## alan.a (10 Octobre 2004)

J'ai une Honda Jazz pour 5 personnes, 135 g / km, 5,7 l / 100. (j'ai aussi des ampoules économes, j'éteins la lumière en sortant d'une pièce, je ne chauffe pas mon domicile à l'énergie fossile, je mange des légumes de saison de mon jardin ou des maraîchers du coin, je récupère l'eau de pluie, mes fringues sont majoritairement en coton écologique, je tri mes déchets, je composte mes restes alimentaires, etc., etc., etc. je ne suis pas un extra terrestre, j'ai juste conscience de l'impact de mes actes)

Par contre, je ne suis pas autonome électriquement (ça viendra), j'ai une voiture malgré tout polluante (tout comme ma moto). Je suis loin d'être parfait ! 

Mais tout ça n'est pas le sujet de ce thread.

Pour revenir au sujet

L'émission de CO2 ne varie pas en fonction de la modernité du moteur, mais uniquement de la consommation de celui-ci.
Une 2 CV de 30 ans d'age, qui consomme 5 l aux 100 sera moins polluante, sur cet unique rejet, que ma Jazz actuelle.


----------



## decoris (10 Octobre 2004)

mouais... je voudrais vérifier ça quand même... il y a clairement un lien avec la conso, mais de 1 pour 1 ça m'étonnerait (combustion incomplète, post et pré combustion, recirculation des gaz, mélanges pauvres, etc...)

j'ai lu je sais plus ou qu'une voiture sortie en 80 rejette 20x plus de toxine qu'une voiture sortie en 2004...

et puis, sans vouloir te vexer alan.a (sans faute cette fois) ta vie doit être bien ennuyante... moi j'adore manger des fraises en hiver, avoir des fringues bien chaude et pas chère (qu'on ose porter, quoi!), des petites lampe d'ambiance qui ne font pas trop "hopital", allumer un bon feu dans la cheminée (même si ça rejette du CO2)... (même si j'ai pas mal de lampe économiques chez moi, que la maison tourne 200 jours par an sur un puit d'eau de pluie et qu'on trie tout nos déchets).

et puis contrairement aux apparences, si on a un pick-up chez nous, c'est parcequ'on en a besoin : ya des patures à herser (et un tracteur ça pollue encore plus), et puis pouvoir trimballer 600kg de grains dans le coffre c'est toujours pratique, ça évite la multiplication des trajets... 
et puis, pour finir, c'est avec le pick-up qu'on rentre le bois à la fin de l'été! 5 brouette en un trajet (de 500m)

et oui, je suis de la campagne moi!

allez, bonne nuit...


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2004)

C'est ça. Va te coucher. Tu nous saoules avec les bêtises, que tu débites dans ce post...


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça. Va te coucher. Tu nous saoules avec les bêtises, que tu débites dans ce post...


Si ce n'était que dans ce post, cela pourrait aller mais


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Profitez de votre passage à Montréal pour aller faire un tour dans la boîte de Jacques Villeneuve. Le Newtown
> 
> Si vous avez la nostalgie de la Suisse, il y a ce restaurant ou une envie de moules belges, il y a celui-ci
> 
> Si vous aimez les sensations fortes, vous devez absolument essayer ça Mais de préférence avant d'aller au resto.



Je vais aller faire un tour au Newtown. Pour le bâteau "sauteur", j'essaye de convaincre Silvia. 
J'ai vu une vieille 2 cv à Québec aujourd'hui, les touristes américains étaient nombreux à l'observer l'air dubitatif.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2004)

Les photos de la 2 CV .


----------



## iTof (11 Octobre 2004)

super Paul et hello le Nouveau Monde à vous 2  
la deudeuche, un vrai régal : que de souvenirs de gosses ! Une voiture dans laquelle nous n'avions pas peur d'arriver les chaussures pleines de boues, avec les chiens, les copains. une décapotable à la tenue de route démoniaque, un bruit, un VRAI bruit de casserole :love: :love: et je me souviens de mon père à cette époque, qui pouvait réparer la voiture avec 3 fois rien... un autre temps, un autre style de vie...


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mouais... je voudrais vérifier ça quand même... il y a clairement un lien avec la conso, mais de 1 pour 1 ça m'étonnerait (combustion incomplète, post et pré combustion, recirculation des gaz, mélanges pauvres, etc...)


Decoris, n'aligne pas les mots pour le plaisir (je sais que c'est agréable, j'ai tendance à faire pareil ). Réfléchis 2 secondes, ça sert des fois : dans un litre d'essence, il y a une certaine quantité de carbone, du moment que tu consommes ce litre, il faut bien que ce carbone se retrouve quelque part soit sous forme de CO2 soit sous d'autres formes éventuellement plus gênantes ( du CO par exemple, ou autres, je ne suis pas chimiste).

Une voiture avec un moteur "parfait" va produire "normalement" le maximum de CO2 puisque c'est la réaction chimique qui produit le CO2 qui est productrice d'énergie (à moins qu'il y ait dans les moteurs une combustion qui transforme le carbone en un truc qui n'est pas du CO2 ni du CO mais qui est quand même une combustion, c'est bien une oxydation, non ? j'ai jamais été fort en chimie).

Au bilan, la production de CO2 est directement liée à la consommation d'essence. D'ailleurs, les stats en termes de CO2 sont construites essentiellement en appliquant des ratios standardisés : tant de g de CO2 (ou de carbone contenu dans le CO2) par litre de carburant, de fioul, par kg de charbon, etc. 

Je te laisse un petit exercice simple à faire (l'expérimentation est bien utile quand on veut savoir) : tu prends la conso d'une voiture x, tu fais le ratio "g de CO2/conso" pour cette voiture X, puis tu fais la même chose pour la voiture Y, la voiture Z, etc. Mon petit doigt me dit que tu vas retrouver le même ratio, c'es à dire le nombre de grammes de CO2 produit par la combustion d'un litre d'essence. Parfois les choses sont plus simples que ce qu'on croit.




			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu je sais plus ou qu'une voiture sortie en 80 rejette 20x plus de toxine qu'une voiture sortie en 2004...


Ça je veux bien croire que c'est vrai au moins sur la tendance à condtion de faire deux petites remarques :
- on n'intègre pas le CO2 dedans : le CO2 n'est pas un polluant, c'est un composant normal de l'atmosphère. Que son augmentation puisse poser problème, c'est autre chose. Sinon, l'oxygène est aussi un polluant (à 100% d'oxygène, on ne serait pas au mieux) et l'azote itou (pas besoin de faire un dessin), il ne nous reste plus que nos yeux pour pleurer   
- on garde conscience que dans le taux de pollution "global" on additionne des carottes et des navets : ajouter des grammes de NO2 avec des grammes de SO je sais pas quoi, ça n'a qu'un sens relatif.

Disons que les moteurs modernes ont des combustions avec a priori moins de production de produits secondaires (à la combustion) polluants.


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2004)

C'est dans ce thread que j'avais lu qu'un 2 temps polluait bcp plus non ? Du genre une mobylette polluait plus que 4 voitures ou plus je sais plus ? Fais chier moi qui voulait investir bientôt tout en étant écolo  :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans ce thread que j'avais lu qu'un 2 temps polluait bcp plus non ? Du genre une mobylette polluait plus que 4 voitures ou plus je sais plus ? Fais chier moi qui voulait investir bientôt tout en étant écolo  :love:



Mais non, pas de problème, t'enlèves juste le moteur et c'est bon


----------



## woulf (11 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans ce thread que j'avais lu qu'un 2 temps polluait bcp plus non ? Du genre une mobylette polluait plus que 4 voitures ou plus je sais plus ? Fais chier moi qui voulait investir bientôt tout en étant écolo  :love:



C'est la matic de ton pote au futal en carton ????


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça. Va te coucher. Tu nous saoules avec les bêtises, que tu débites dans ce post...


Toujours aussi élégant lui...

Quel bel ensemble décidément.


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'utilise malheureusement que pour le sport. Je me vois mal faire 40 km de vélo tous les matins pour aller bosser  (j'utilise le train à la place..)



Faignasse  :mouais:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de la 2 CV .



c'est drole, j'ai vu la même phrase "ceici n'est pas une voiture... mais un art de vivre" sur une 2cv aussi à Rennes  mais pas la même


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mouais... je voudrais vérifier ça quand même... il y a clairement un lien avec la conso, mais de 1 pour 1 ça m'étonnerait (combustion incomplète, post et pré combustion, recirculation des gaz, mélanges pauvres, etc...)
> 
> j'ai lu je sais plus ou qu'une voiture sortie en 80 rejette 20x plus de toxine qu'une voiture sortie en 2004...
> 
> ...




euh ... tu crois que j'habite en ville ?




la maison est en bas, là c'est du fond du jardin.

Ma vie n'est pas ennuyeuse, je crois juste que nous n'avons pas vraiment les mêmes plaisirs.

Rouler en pick up pour livrer du bois une fois pas an .... euh et éviter 2 trajets pour pour du grain ...  :mouais: 
L'exploitant forestier me le livre avec son camion ... ça me semble plus logique ...
Ma maison est chauffée intégralement au bois (en foyer flamme verte). Il y a des rejets de CO2, c'est évident, mais ce CO2 n'est que remis dans le circuit. Il sera fixé par d'autres arbres, qui seront de nx abattus et qui réchaufferont de nx ma maison. C'est un cycle.

Ma maison n'est pas éclairée comme un hôpital, ma femme y bosse et elle ne supporterait pas de retrouver cette ambiance ici.

Enfin, je pense que l'image que tu as de « l'écolo » est restée bloquée aux années 70.
Je m'habille normalement, en Patagonia par exemple, c'est cher, mais j'ai pas besoin de 12 000 tenus différentes, et je n'ai pas le sentiment qu'il s'agisse de fringues de pouilleux.
Un t-shirt, qu'il soit écologique ou pas, reste un t-shirt.

Il va falloir ouvrir un nx sujet dans le bar pour ne pas polluer celui-ci, un comble


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

C'est gentil chez toi, mais ça fait pas un peu loin les chiottes ???


----------



## turnover (11 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir ouvrir un nx sujet dans le bar pour ne pas polluer celui-ci, un comble


    
Le pire c'est que j'ai et que je fais a peu près comme toi alan et que je me situerai moins écolo que toi et surtout pas plus ou moins que Décoris. Surtout que mon bois, je le coupe à 3km de chez moi et qu'en louant 110 euros un camion-benne pour la journée j'ai ma tonne tranquille   Je pollue un jour par an


----------



## decoris (11 Octobre 2004)

tu as mal compris : on a des bêtes chez nous, et plutot que d'acheter un 4x4 et un tracteur (c'était trop cher) on juste acheté un pick-up!
par contre on fait venir le voisin avec son monstrueux new holland quand il s'agit de retourner (tous les 2 ans environ).
par contre on a aussi investi dans une semeuse qu'on branche sur la boule du pick-up! on peut même foutre notre engrais (pas écologique!) depuis le pick-up nous même! la classe, ça...
et puis les grains c'est tous les 2 mois d'abord... et il y a aussi le foin, la paille, etc...
et puis laver le coffre au karsher, quel bonheur... 
et pour couronner le tout, c'est un utilitaire donc ZERO taxes...

non non, désolé, une prius n'aurait pas fait l'affaire...


----------



## decoris (11 Octobre 2004)

la maison et le jardin (ya 2 hectares de patures derrière et un marrais de 80 hares laissé naturel)


----------



## decoris (11 Octobre 2004)

et le pick-up!


----------



## decoris (11 Octobre 2004)

et le marais (il est vachement plus beau en été qu'en hiver, je vois si je trouve une autre photo)...

franchement, on laisse un plus grand service à la nature en laissant cette superficie naturel et en roulant en pick-up qu'en en faisant une belle prairie et en roulant en prius...


----------



## tomtom (11 Octobre 2004)

Je ne te comprends pas Decoris  

Je crois que personne n'a jamais critiqué l'usage d'un 4x4 pour les usages professionnels, hors ça à l'air d'être ton cas.

Alors pourquoi essaye-tu de te justifier la dessus tout à coup? , le débat ne se situait pas là. 

J'ai du mal à suivre  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

Et alors ?
On s'éclate !!  

C'est un concours du mec qui habite dans l'trou l'plus brumeux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mouais... je voudrais vérifier ça quand même... il y a clairement un lien avec la conso, mais de 1 pour 1 ça m'étonnerait (combustion incomplète, post et pré combustion, recirculation des gaz, mélanges pauvres, etc...)
> 
> j'ai lu je sais plus ou qu'une voiture sortie en 80 rejette 20x plus de toxine qu'une voiture sortie en 2004...
> 
> ...



Qui a dit que la perfection n'était pas de ce monde ? Hein ? Qui ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

Là c'est chez moi vu depuis les chiottes.
Comme chez alan, faut courrir la nuit si on a envie..


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est chez moi vu depuis les chiottes.
> Comme chez alan, faut courrir la nuit si on a envie..



Tu peux m'expliquer l'intérêt d'aller jusqu'aux chiottes quand on est dans un coin comme ça. 
   La nature, y a que ça de vrai. T'aime pas vraiment la campagne ou quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

Ben je veux etre sur qu'on ne me voit pas..

Je suis timide.


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben je veux etre sur qu'on ne me voit pas..
> 
> Je suis timide.



ce post (au dessus) est le 4000ème de Sonnyboy, ça se fête ça non


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben je veux etre sur qu'on ne me voit pas..



La nuit ?    t'as installé des réverbères pour surveiller la pousse des champignons ?   
Ou à force de tripoter des produits pas très sains au boulot, t'as les fesses phosphorescentes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

Putain ouais ça se fete !!!

J'avais pas vu !!!

La ça rigole plus !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La nuit ?  t'as installé des réverbères pour surveiller la pousse des champignons ?
> Ou à force de tripoter des produits pas très sains au boulot, t'as les fesses phosphorescentes ?


Moi je tripote rien de dangereux, je dis comment tripoter...


----------



## decoris (11 Octobre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te comprends pas Decoris
> Je crois que personne n'a jamais critiqué l'usage d'un 4x4 pour les usages professionnels, hors ça à l'air d'être ton cas.
> Alors pourquoi essaye-tu de te justifier la dessus tout à coup? , le débat ne se situait pas là.
> J'ai du mal à suivre  :mouais:



sisi, relis bien... je dois louer un camion une fois par an pour le bois, louer un camion 6 fois par an pour le grain, et louer un tracteur 4 fois par an pour herser les prairies... et rouler en prius!


je crois franchement que réduire l'incivisme écologique à l'usage d'un 4x4 est non seulement stupide, mais également faux!!! on a un 4x4, ce qui ne nous empeche pas de faire attention à trier nos déchets, etc...
mais je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi le fait de rouler en 4x4 est si dramatique à vos yeux... on rejette 220g de CO2 au km au lieu de 150 (en moyenne) pour les voitures? et alors!!! si ça permet de se faire plaisir, d'ê^t^re^détendu et heureux dans sa voiture, je ne vois pas le problème...

d'autant que, je le répète, un renault express, une velsatis, un espace rejettent tout autant!!! le problème c'est pas le fait que ce soit un 4x4, c'est le fait que les voitures soient lourdes et donc consomment plus! 
pourquoi on engueule pas ceux qui roulent en golf, alors que le poid de la voiture à doublé en 30 ans, mais le conducteur de 4x4, dont le poid à légrement augmenté mais qui, en parallèle possède des moteurs bien plus performants???

franchement, critiquer pour ces raisons, c'est vraiment petit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> franchement, critiquer pour ces raisons, c'est vraiment petit...



Tompouce   



PS: Tomtom


----------



## decoris (11 Octobre 2004)

exemple, selon les données constructeur : 

un Hyndai Tuscon 2l CRDi : 187g /km
toyota rav4 D4-D : 190 g/km
renault laguna DCi : 157 g/km
une BMW 120d : 176g /km

pourquoi vous vous acharnez sur des différences si petites??? (ces voitures sont au même prix, et pour les 4x4 j'ai pris la version 4 roues motrices, qui consomme plus)

franchement, c'est courir après une fourmi pour stopper une invasion de sauterelle...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ...
> franchement, c'est courir après une fourmi pour stopper une invasion de sauterelle...



Oui... cours Forest... cours...


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil chez toi, mais ça fait pas un peu loin les chiottes ???



Ça dépend, tu cours le 250 m en combien ? 



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que j'ai et que je fais à peu près comme toi alan et que je me situerai moins écolo que toi et surtout pas plus ou moins que Décoris. Surtout que mon bois, je le coupe à 3km de chez moi et qu'en louant 110 euros un camion-benne pour la journée j'ai ma tonne tranquille   Je pollue un jour par an



Je ne suis pas non plus un ayatollah de l'écologie  . Ce qu'on fait me semble être la moindre des choses. 
Pour infos, les 8 stères de chêne et de hêtre (combien de tonnes ?) me coûtent 380 euros, livrés, coupés en 33 cm et fendus en 4 (je les recoupe ensuite).
Le bois vient de la forêt au bout de mon jardin.



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu as mal compris : on a des bêtes chez nous, et plutot que d'acheter un 4x4 et un tracteur (c'était trop cher) on juste acheté un pick-up!
> etc...



L'usage que tu fais de ton véhicule change la donne. 
En le précisant plus vite, il y aurait peut-être eu moins de foudre.

Je ne suis pas trop en phase avec tous tes points de vues, mais je pensais, à tort donc, que tu étais plus urbain.
Et les gros véhicules, en ville, j'aime moyen (tout comme les gros véhicules à la campagne qui ne sont destiné à aucun usage utilitaire).


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui... cours Forest... cours...



   Surtout lorsque je lis le post d'Alan.a comptant ses stères  Vous devriez penser à écrire un manuel du parfait petit bûcheron


----------



## iMax (11 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> exemple, selon les données constructeur :
> 
> un Hyndai Tuscon 2l CRDi : 187g /km
> toyota rav4 D4-D : 190 g/km
> ...



Ouais, mais d'accord... Mais les X5, Cayenne et ML, mmh ?


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

débat stérile, rien ne bouge, personne n'évolue... :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> débat stérile, rien ne bouge, personne n'évolue... :mouais:



Les choses ne se font pas en un jour.


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout lorsque je lis le post d'Alan.a comptant ses stères  Vous devriez penser à écrire un manuel du parfait petit bûcheron



Je ne suis pas certain d'être le mieux placer donner des cours ...  :mouais:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Aïïe... ça fait mal !!
dites histoire de détendre l'atmosphère, je propose d'offrir un nouveau souffle à ce thread, si chacun d'entre nous postait la photo de sa propre voiture ?
qui commence ?


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

Honda Jazz 1.4 l (parce qu'elle offrait la banquette arrière la plus large (3 sièges enfants) dans cette gamme prix )


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

je comprends pas, j'arrive pas à insérer une image ?
quand je clique sur l'icone image il m'écrit : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si je reclique, mais pas moyen de charger une image depuis mon disque que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## FANREM (11 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas, j'arrive pas à insérer une image ?
> quand je clique sur l'icone image il m'écrit :
> 
> 
> ...



Va faire un petit tour ici


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2004)

Merci à mackie pour l'image 






​


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

bon ok alors voici la mienne, et pas la peine de gueuler un truc du genre ça doit poluer ça non !!


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

t'as un truc à te reprocher pour cacher ta plaque ?

En tout cas tes feux sont allumés, retourne vite les éteindre, t'auras plus de jus demain matin !!!


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

non surtout qu'à l'époque elle était encore en W.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> sisi, relis bien... je dois louer un camion une fois par an pour le bois, louer un camion 6 fois par an pour le grain, et louer un tracteur 4 fois par an pour herser les prairies... et rouler en prius!
> 
> 
> je crois franchement que réduire l'incivisme écologique à l'usage d'un 4x4 est non seulement stupide, mais également faux!!! on a un 4x4, ce qui ne nous empeche pas de faire attention à trier nos déchets, etc...
> ...



Bon grand zozo tu nous laches un peu.
Evidement que pour votre usage, votre 4x4 est justifié. Personne ne dira le contraire.
La seul chose qui a été mise en cause c'est l'intérêt d'avoir un gros 4x4 (style X5, Cayenne) pour faire uniquement de la route.   
Ne te sent pas agressé dès que l'on parle des 4x4.

D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un trouve une grande satisfaction à posséder un 4x4, c'est très bien. Le mec qui comme moi fait de la moto et ou un autre sport moteur pollue "gratuitement" même pas pour ce déplacer, ce qui est encore pire.

Ce qui n'empêche que l'on peut critiquer.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon ok alors voici la mienne, et pas la peine de gueuler un truc du genre ça doit poluer ça non !!



Non, non, elle est génial à conduire la TT.   
J'en ai eu une pendant 24H00, (la 1,8 180 cv), je me suis éclaté sur une partie du circuit de Francorchamps.
Tu as quel moteur ?  As-tu l'équipement Bose ? Il est top.


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un trouve une grande satisfaction à posséder un 4x4, c'est très bien. Le mec qui comme moi fait de la moto et ou un autre sport moteur pollue "gratuitement" même pas pour ce déplacer, ce qui est encore pire.



Et je te parle pas de ceux qui, comme moi, adorent le cassoulet : le méthane, c'est pas bon du tout pour l'effet de serre   



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui n'empêche que l'on peut critiquer.



C'est la moindre des choses !


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, elle est génial à conduire la TT.
> J'en ai eu une pendant 24H00, (la 1,8 180 cv), je me suis éclaté sur une partie du circuit de Francorchamps.
> Tu as quel moteur ?  As-tu l'équipement Bose ? Il est top.



Audi TT 180 cv S-Line Chassis surbaissé, jantes 18 pouces, Phare Xénon, siège chauffant, régulateur de vitesse et bien sur système Bose   elle sera à vendre début d'année prochaine pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Audi TT 180 cv S-Line Chassis surbaissé, jantes 18 pouces, Phare Xénon, siège chauffant, régulateur de vitesse et bien sur système Bose   elle sera à vendre début d'année prochaine pour ceux que ça intéresse



Pour moi : R5 five 5 portes, 5 vitesses, phares tout court, jantes bof, pas d'autoradio, siège nature, je ne sais pas combien de bourrins, mais largement assez pour aller au bolot. Elle ne sera pas à vendre avant une dizaine d'année probablement.   

(Bon, on a aussi le scenic).


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi : R5 five 5 portes, 5 vitesses, phares tout court, jantes bof, pas d'autoradio, siège nature, je ne sais pas combien de bourrins, mais largement assez pour aller au bolot. Elle ne sera pas à vendre avant une dizaine d'année probablement.
> 
> (Bon, on a aussi le scenic).



Frimeur :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

Arrrghhh !!!!   
Ma proposition de commande d'une Jeep Cherokee a été rejetée par le service central "company cars" ... motif : "hors normes !"  
Suite aux nouvelles règles en vigueur dans la société, et conformément à ma "catégorie" (  ), j'ai droit à une Rover 75 Sterling toutes options qui me sera livrée dans 2 mois ... même pas le choix de la teinte... (probablement un gris métallisé passe-partout...) !!!
ps : je sais que j'ai pas à me plaindre ... loin de moi cette idée ... mais c'est quand même un petit peu une voiture de vieux ... non ??? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
 :love:


----------



## woulf (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrghhh !!!!
> Ma proposition de commande d'une Jeep Cherokee a été rejetée par le service central "company cars" ... motif : "hors normes !"
> Suite aux nouvelles règles en vigueur dans la société, et conformément à ma "catégorie" (  ), j'ai droit à une Rover 75 Sterling toutes options qui me sera livrée dans 2 mois ... même pas le choix de la teinte... (probablement un gris métallisé passe-partout...) !!!
> ps : je sais que j'ai pas à me plaindre ... loin de moi cette idée ... mais c'est quand même un petit peu une voiture de vieux ... non ??? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> :love:



Mah non c'est juste une voiture de ton âge


----------



## iTof (12 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et je te parle pas de ceux qui, comme moi, adorent le cassoulet : le méthane, c'est pas bon du tout pour l'effet de serre
> 
> 
> 
> C'est la moindre des choses !


LucG, incomparable avec les termites...
> sais-tu que les termites représentent l'une des plus grosses émissions de méthane avec 27 millions de tonnes par an émis par leurs pets... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.inra.fr/dpenv/roulac23.htm

> et TheBig : reste la Modus...


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> LucG, incomparable avec les termites...
> > sais-tu que les termites représentent l'une des plus grosses émissions de méthane avec 27 millions de tonnes par an émis par leurs pets...
> 
> 
> ...



Et que cela veut-il dire ?
que les termites pêtes énormément pour leur taille, ou qu'elles sont nombreuses ?? c'est pas très claire ton étude !!    :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mah non c'est juste une voiture de ton âge


   ... salopard woulf ! ...  
 :love:  :love: 
ps :    ... fini la chasse au tomtom avec le pare-buffles pour pendre mes trophées ! Fini d'entendre crisser sous mes gros pneus les jeunes pousses craintives et l'herbe tendre et odoriférante dans les sous-bois printaniers ... ! Fini d'apeurer le piéton nonchalant en grimpant sur les trottoirs les jours de marché ! ... Fini de polluer deux fois plus en allant deux fois moins vite...!!!    ... c'était le bon temps !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salopard woulf ! ...
> :love:  :love:
> ps :    ... fini la chasse au tomtom avec le pare-buffles pour pendre mes trophées ! Fini d'entendre crisser sous mes gros pneus les jeunes pousses craintives et l'herbe tendre et odoriférante dans les sous-bois printaniers ... ! Fini d'apeurer le piéton nonchalant en grimpant sur les trottoirs les jours de marché ! ... Fini de polluer deux fois plus en allant deux fois moins vite...!!!    ... c'était le bon temps !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



et oui changement de statue... maintenant tu vas aller chasser la vieille à la sortie des "Prisus" avec ta bagnole super optionnée !!


----------



## woulf (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et oui changement de statue... maintenant tu vas aller chasser la vieille à la sortie des "Prisus" avec ta bagnole super optionnée !!



eh oui mon bigounet, comme on dit, à chaque âge ses plaisirs 

Mais comme je t'aime bien, je te laisserai polluer à bord de mon rav4 
Cela dit, ce n'est qu'une modeste version essence, nettement moins odorifère qu'un bon gasoil, mais les rejets sont là 

Et, même si je n'ai pas de pare buffles, on pourra quand même accrocher tomtom aux barres de toit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et oui changement de statue... maintenant tu vas aller chasser la vieille à la sortie des "Prisus" avec ta bagnole super optionnée !!


   ... je le crains !!!!! ... :rateau: 
ps : faudra penser à me renseigner si dans l'équipement y'a un stimulateur cardiaque d'origine !!!! :rateau:  ... (bof, comme c'est une bagnole de vieux, doit y avoir ça en standard juste à côté de la bonbonne d'oxygène...!  )
 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrghhh !!!!
> Ma proposition de commande d'une Jeep Cherokee a été rejetée par le service central "company cars" ... motif : "hors normes !"
> Suite aux nouvelles règles en vigueur dans la société, et conformément à ma "catégorie" (  ), j'ai droit à une Rover 75 Sterling toutes options qui me sera livrée dans 2 mois ... même pas le choix de la teinte... (probablement un gris métallisé passe-partout...) !!!
> ps : je sais que j'ai pas à me plaindre ... loin de moi cette idée ... mais c'est quand même un petit peu une voiture de vieux ... non ??? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> :love:


Gratos ????

Tu bosses chez microsoft ou quoi ???


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je le crains !!!!! ... :rateau:
> ps : faudra penser à me renseigner si dans l'équipement y'a un stimulateur cardiaque d'origine !!!! :rateau:  ... (bof, comme c'est une bagnole de vieux, doit y avoir ça en standard juste à côté de la bonbonne d'oxygène...!  )
> :love:



Mieux que ça y'a l'allume cigare !!


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je le crains !!!!! ... :rateau:
> ps : faudra penser à me renseigner si dans l'équipement y'a un stimulateur cardiaque d'origine !!!! :rateau:  ... (bof, comme c'est une bagnole de vieux, doit y avoir ça en standard juste à côté de la bonbonne d'oxygène...!  )
> :love:



tiens tes pinces de batterie 
tu les avais oubliées


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gratos ????


   ... la Belgique a toujours été le paradis des voitures de sociétés ! Dès que tu rentres dans la filiale belge d'un groupe multinational, la bagnole de fonction fait partie automatiquement du pack de rémunération selon un barême relativement précis tenant compte de la fonction, de l'âge et de l'ancienneté ... chez nous, ça démarre à la Ford Focus pour se terminer à la Jaguar S Type en passant par toute la gamme des BMW séries 3 et 5 et des Mercedes classe C !  
Jusqu'à présent, j'avais toujours pu éviter de "rentrer dans le moule" en ayant des voitures un peu exotiques, mais à présent ... comme "ils" disent : no choice !!!!!
 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Octobre 2004)

Putain, je vais aller bosser en belgique !!!!!!!!!


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

avec le cadeau bonux


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... la Belgique a toujours été le paradis des voitures de sociétés ! Dès que tu rentres dans la filiale belge d'un groupe multinational, la bagnole de fonction fait partie automatiquement du pack de rémunération selon un barême relativement précis tenant compte de la fonction, de l'âge et de l'ancienneté ... chez nous, ça démarre à la Ford Focus pour se terminer à la Jaguar S Type en passant par toute la gamme des BMW séries 3 et 5 et des Mercedes classe C !
> Jusqu'à présent, j'avais toujours pu éviter de "rentrer dans le moule" en ayant des voitures un peu exotiques, mais à présent ... comme "ils" disent : no choice !!!!!
> :love:



'tain c'est quoi ta boîte !!  il recrute pas par hasard !! :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tiens tes pinces de batterie
> tu les avais oubliées


   ... c'est pas les pinces de batterie ! C'est le système de navigation GPS de la Rover 75 : une secousse à droite, tu tournes à droite ... une secousse à gauche, ben tu tournes à gauche et si le coeur flanche, c'est secousses des deux côtés !!!!!


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est pas les pinces de batterie ! C'est le système de navigation GPS de la Rover 75 : une secousse à droite, tu tournes à droite ... une secousse à gauche, ben tu tournes à gauche et si le coeur flanche, c'est secousses des deux côtés !!!!!



autre option de ta rover  les linceuls gonflables de securite 
tres utiles pour faciliter le travail des secours en cas de malaise au volant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> autre option de ta rover  les linceuls gonflables de securite
> tres utiles pour faciliter le travail des secours en cas de malaise au volant


     
Rigolez ! rigolez !!!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  ... quand j'aurai mon c... dans le cuir moëlleux à souhait et le regard sur la ronce de noyer du tableau de bord, ben je penserai à vous !!!!


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rigolez ! rigolez !!!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  ... quand j'aurai mon c... dans le cuir moëlleux à souhait et le regard sur la ronce de noyer du tableau de bord, ben je penserai à vous !!!!



j avoue c est joli d interieur






pour moi sieges en tissus et interieur plastique 






c est quand meme bon d etre vieux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est quand meme bon d etre vieux


  ... ouais, mais à côté, t'as un tas d'inconvénients ...    j'espère que le cuir du siège conducteur est lavable par exemple.....


----------



## iMax (12 Octobre 2004)

Une vieille Micra


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ouais, mais à côté, t'as un tas d'inconvénients ...    j'espère que le cuir du siège conducteur est lavable par exemple.....



c est vrai qu apres tes ebats amoureux sur la banquette arriere les sieges vont etre durs a rattraper


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est vrai qu apres tes ebats amoureux sur la banquette arriere les sieges vont etre durs a rattraper


   ... ébats amoureux ... ?????? ...   ... ça me dit vaguement quelque chose cette expression mais ça remonte à la nuit des temps....   :rateau:


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

t as choisis le pillule rouge au lieu de la bleue ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

Avant (quand j'étais jeune) j'avais une comme ça (version GTS - écrit en gros sur les portières grises) :







La vraie vie de tombeur (jackie, mais bon, m'en fout après tout ) !
Une fois un inspecteur de police (ou de la douane, je sais plus) a voulu mettre sa main dans le ditributeur de kleenex sur le tableau de bord qui servait de poubelle !
Un grand souvenir


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (bof, comme c'est une bagnole de vieux, doit y avoir ça en standard juste à côté de la bonbonne d'oxygène...!  )
> :love:




pour la bonbonne (curieux cette exception orthographique non ?) je peux avoir des prix  pis j'dois pouvoir trouver un peu de protoxyde d'azote..  pour rire


----------



## tomtom (12 Octobre 2004)

J'ai une 206 1,4l qui va bientôt fêter ses 5 ans (dans un mois) ... et ses 30.000 kilomètres


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2004)

ça a cinq ans une 206 :hein: déjà :affraid:

oulà vais me recoucher moi :tired: le monde va trop vite


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2004)

Tiens... aujourd'hui 13 octobre, cela fait 10 ans que j'ai mon permis de conduire. :casse:   Et ma première voiture ressemblait à ça... 






... mais elle était jaune (comme les lunettes  ). Je l'ai ensuite «démolie» un an et demi après...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2004)

Ben moi, ça y est je roule mégane...

Depuis que j'ai une voiture de djeunss je suis un autre homme, je re laisse pousser mes cheveux...

Les femmes continuent à être toutes folles de moi.


----------



## woulf (13 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, ça y est je roule mégane...
> 
> Depuis que j'ai une voiture de djeunss je suis un autre homme, je re laisse pousser mes cheveux...
> 
> Les femmes continuent à être toutes folles de moi.




Pour faire vraiment djeunz faudra la tuner à mort quand même hein, et surtout, surtout, passer à 2 à l'heure avec de la musique de merde à fond...

Mais bon, ton charme naturel n'a pas besoin de ces artifices 

Fais péter les photos  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2004)

Ce WE j'en ferai...ça va faire mal...


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> et surtout, surtout, passer à 2 à l'heure avec de la musique de merde à fond...



le coude... t'oublie le coude sur la portière, indispensable à la panoplie du quéqué !! ou sinon y'a la main qui pend négligement avec une bonne grosse gourmette en argent


----------



## woulf (13 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> le coude... t'oublie le coude sur la portière, indispensable à la panoplie du quéqué !! ou sinon y'a la main qui pend négligement avec une bonne grosse gourmette en argent



Mouais j'en ai vu un un jour avec le pied gauche (tout-en-nike) coincé sur le rétro...
Je soupçonne le manant d'avoir eu une boite auto sur sa vieille renault 11 de merde pourrie...

Ca ne m'a pas empêché de continuer ma route sur la roue arrière de mon booster kité


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai une voiture de djeunss je suis un autre homme, je re laisse pousser mes cheveux...



Et ils sont d'accord ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ... je re laisse pousser mes cheveux...



Oui, c'est une bonne idée... artiste avec les cheveux longs, c'est mieux... surtout pour abraser  
Bientot la Megane personnalisée...


----------



## decoris (13 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon grand zozo tu nous laches un peu.
> Evidement que pour votre usage, votre 4x4 est justifié. Personne ne dira le contraire.
> La seul chose qui a été mise en cause c'est l'intérêt d'avoir un gros 4x4 (style X5, Cayenne) pour faire uniquement de la route.
> Ne te sent pas agressé dès que l'on parle des 4x4.


Le problème c'est que on va aussi en ville avec notre 4x4 quand il faut! ma mère travailler 3jours/semaine à bruxelles, et elle y va en pick-up! alors si des malades mentaux comme vous crèvent les pneus des 4x4 parcequ'ils s'imaginent je ne sais quoi, et bien M.... 




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, je vais aller bosser en belgique !!!!!!!!!


t'auras même la joie de payer 65% d'impots!!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> alors si des malades mentaux comme vous crèvent les pneus des 4x4 parcequ'ils s'imaginent je ne sais quoi, et bien M....


Foguenne ? tu es malade mental ?  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que on va aussi en ville avec notre 4x4 quand il faut! ma mère travailler 3jours/semaine à bruxelles, et elle y va en pick-up! alors si des malades mentaux comme vous crèvent les pneus des 4x4 parcequ'ils s'imaginent je ne sais quoi, et bien M.... 




et si elle y allais avec une vrai voiture et pas avec une moissoneuse ?


----------



## piro (13 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que on va aussi en ville avec notre 4x4 quand il faut! ma mère travailler 3jours/semaine à bruxelles, et elle y va en pick-up! alors si des malades mentaux comme vous crèvent les pneus des 4x4 parcequ'ils s'imaginent je ne sais quoi, et bien M....
> 
> 
> 
> t'auras même la joie de payer 65% d'impots!!!



c est vrai que c est quand meme pratique si on fait les courses 
y a de la place dans le coffre


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

cool, t'as même une pelle sur le côté


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> c est vrai que c est quand meme pratique si on fait les courses
> y a de la place dans le coffre




_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à piro.


_


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2004)

Une dépêche de l'AFP, juste pour dire que y en a qui travaillent
(bon, c'est plein d'âneries dedans, mais c'est pas grave, il y a quand même un mimimum d'infos : entre autres apparemment, une voiture avec pile à combustibles de taille "raisonnable" semble-t-il)
----
Pile à combustible: Michelin a créé en Suisse un prototype de voiture propre
13/10 
13:47  Michelin et un institut de recherche suisse ont mis au point un prototype de voiture "propre" fonctionnant avec une pile à combustible, qui offre une autonomie de 400 km en roulant à 80 kmh de moyenne, ont indiqué mercredi ses inventeurs.

Le prototype, un trois-portes baptisé Hy-Light, fonctionne avec une pile à combustible alimentée par un carburant gazeux, composé d'oxygène et d'hydrogène, a expliqué Daniel Laurent, directeur du centre de recherche suisse du fabricant français de pneumatiques, qui s'est associé pour ce projet à l'Institut Paul Scherrer de Villigen, dans le nord de la Suisse.

"Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'est construit un prototype de véhicule qui marche avec une pile à combustible, mais celui-ci à des caractéristiques particulières: il est très léger, il fonctionne avec de l'oxygène et sa consommation est très faible", a-t-il précisé à l'AFP.

La voiture ne pèse que 850 kilos, ce qui lui permet de monter jusqu'à 130 kmh en pointe. "Elle n'a pas l'ambition d'atteindre une très grande vitesse, mais elle a une forte capacité d'accélération, passant de 0 à 100 kmh en moins de 12 secondes", souligne M. Laurent.

La pile à combustible est stockée sous le capot, les moteurs étant situés à l'intérieur des roues avant. Lorsque la voiture freine, l'énergie du mouvement est accumulée dans des condensateurs qui libèrent leur énergie au redémarrage. Le véhicule ne dégage que de la vapeur d'eau.

Pour fournir le carburant, les stations service du futur devront proposer de l'hydrogène et de l'oxygène produits par électrolyse, elle-même fabriquée grâce à des panneaux solaires, prévoient les concepteurs. Faire le plein ne prendra pas plus de temps que pour une voiture à essence.

Les chercheurs se refusent à prévoir une date pour la construction en série du véhicule ou sa commercialisation. Quant à son prix, il faudra qu'il soit équivalent à celui d'une voiture à essence de mêmes caractéristiques, selon M. Laurent.
------




			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que on va aussi en ville avec notre 4x4 quand il faut! ma mère travailler 3jours/semaine à bruxelles, et elle y va en pick-up! alors si des malades mentaux comme vous crèvent les pneus des 4x4 parcequ'ils s'imaginent je ne sais quoi, et bien M....



Decoris, calme-toi un peu, tes interventions ne peuvent qu'y gagner. Je ne savais pas que, en plus de tes nombeuses autres compétences, tu étais médecin   Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de traiter les gens de malades mentaux en leur prêtant des activités qu'à ma connaissance ils n'ont jamais revendiqué   

Remarque, mais, hélas, je ne suis pas médecin (pyschiatre qui plus est), la paranoïa, c'est bien une maladie, non ?


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

et le premier qui rigole se fait bouler rouge !


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

Oui cette voiture participe actuellement au Challenge Bibendum en Chine.


C'est clair qu'ils sont motivés.


----------



## Nephou (13 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui cette voiture participe actuellement au Challenge Bibendum en Chine.
> 
> 
> C'est clair qu'ils sont motivés.




  un collègue


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et le premier qui rigole se fait bouler rouge !





franchement, comment s'empecher de rire?


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et le premier qui rigole se fait bouler rouge !


ça y est, j'ai rigolé    mais je ne suis pas sûr d'être le premier.

Sinon, autant la voiture peut être intéressante autant le texte de la dépêche est assez comique :
- une particularité : une pile à combustible qui utilise de l'oxgène ! j'ose espérer que c'est le journaliste qui a pas tout compris   parce que présenter ça comme une particularité...

- électrolyse à partir de panneaux solaires (j'ai rien contre le solaire, bien au contraire, c'est mon boulot) : il a intérêt à avoir un garage avec un grand toit le monsieur.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et le premier qui rigole se fait bouler rouge !


Mouahahahahhahah tu l'as racheté à SonnyBoy ?


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, ça y est je roule mégane...
> 
> Depuis que j'ai une voiture de djeunss je suis un autre homme, je re laisse pousser mes cheveux...
> 
> Les femmes continuent à être toutes folles de moi.



Ah cool ! 

Bon t'as pris quoi comme modèle ? Finalement tu penses quoi de la direction électrique ?

'+


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2004)

Ben la direction ça va en fait...

ça fait vraiment pas le même effet que sur une twingo...

pour le reste, c'est vraiment bien, tenue de route impec, plein de petits gadgets inutiles mais bien agréables...


----------



## iMax (13 Octobre 2004)

Hihihi 

T'as pris quel modèle, Sonny ? La RS ? :rateau:


----------



## decoris (13 Octobre 2004)

le problème de la pile a combustible, c'est son cout : 200x le prix d'un moteur actuel...

alors elles peuvent être de plus en plus performantes, mais tant qu'on aura pas réussi à les rendre moins chère...

et puis les paneaux solaires ont un rendement de 12% actuellement... et il faut dépenser 3 à 4 fois l'énergie qu'il produiront sur toute leur vie pour les construire...

donc bref, nouvelle un peu bidon...


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

C'est ton commentaire qui est bidon...

Mais nous y sommes habitués. :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> le problème de la pile a combustible, c'est son cout : 200x le prix d'un moteur actuel...
> 
> alors elles peuvent être de plus en plus performantes, mais tant qu'on aura pas réussi à les rendre moins chère...
> 
> ...



Tu as raison sur les premiers points, Decoris :
- les piles c'est très cher (enfin 200x ça ne veut rien dire, pour l'heure c'est du proto mais même en série ça serait encore très très cher)
- les panneaux PV ont une productivité au m2 faible, c'est pour cela que je disais qu'il faudrait un garage avec un grand toit. Le rendement n'est pas ridicule même à 10 ou 12%, le problème c'est que l'énergie solaire est diffuse.

Mais par contre, le fait que la fabrication des panneaux consomme plus que ce qu'ils produiront est un vieux lieu-commun qui tient plus du hoax que de la réalité. Donc il vaut mieux éviter de le répéter, c'est du niveau des rumeurs qui traînent sur le net.


----------



## Nephou (13 Octobre 2004)

Et puis le rendement d'un moteur thermique ce n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux quand même


----------



## alan.a (13 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> il a intérêt à avoir un garage avec un grand toit le monsieur.



Et ça, c'est suffisant  ?





J'ai le souvenir d'avoir entendu parler à la radio, d'une boite française qui produisait des panneaux solaires, en partie avec sa propre energie solaire. à verifier.


----------



## molgow (13 Octobre 2004)

J'ai trouvé sur le net un intéressant article sur le solaire.


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et le premier qui rigole se fait bouler rouge !



mouahahahhahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## PER180H (13 Octobre 2004)

Ca fait longtemps que je suis plus venu sur ce sujet! Je vois qu'il y a toujours de bons vieux débats comme je les aime.

Ma voiture à moi?  Ca dépend :
(cliquez pour agrandir) 

-pour aller au boulot, c'est ça : 



carrosserie Heuliez, moeur Renault
Suivi de ça (sauf en ce moment, ou je suis en détachement chez un client : 



, carrosserie Heuliez, moteur Volvo
Et toujours en ce moment, quand j'ai la flemme de marcher, j'enchaine avec ça : 



, modèle Irisbus (ex Renault), moteur Iveco
Mais c'est inconfortable, et pas si écologique que la propagande veut le laisser croire.

-pour aller au centre ville, c'est ça le plus souvent



, carrosserie Heuliez, moteur Renault
voire ça, avec un peu de "chance" (Moi aussi je roule en Mercedes!) : 



, de Mercedes-Benz

-enfin (il faut bien que j'arrive à le case quelque part), meme si je n'ai pas vraiment d'occasion de l'emprunter, j'utilise aussi ça, des fois : 



, by Alsthom


Eh oui!!! C'est gros, et ca pollue plus qu'une berline ou qu'un bon 4x4. Puis c'est super large, long et encombrant. La plaie des villes!   ... :love:

autrement, quelques fois dans le week ends, ou rarement la semaine, j'ai une Renault Clio II 1.4 16v


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et ça, c'est suffisant  ?



Là effectivement, ça doit aller


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et ça, c'est suffisant  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le toit du Stade de Suisse, qui devrait être inauguré l'an prochain, sera la plus grande installation photovoltaïque du pays. 

Je viens de découvrir qu'il y aura un week-end Portes ouvertes organisé dans toute la France, les 21 et 22 novembre prochain.


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

Sylko ?
c'est une Prius qui a remporté le challenge bibendum 2004
Devait pas y avoir de camion


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sylko ?
> c'est une Prius qui a remporté le challenge bibendum 2004
> Devait pas y avoir de camion


Et tu trouves ça drôle?    


La Michelin Hy-Light, dont on parlait qq posts plus haut, s'est classée 5e.  

Me demande quel était le réglement de ce rallye...


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et tu trouves ça drôle?
> 
> 
> La Michelin Hy-Light, dont on parlait qq posts plus haut, s'est classée 5e.
> ...



J'ai pas eu le courage de le lire :rose:

_dis on dit à decoris que le 2 est une audi tdi ?_


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

Sinon a priori rentrent en compte : la pollution sonore, les rejets atmosphériques, l'efficatité du moyen de propulsion, le comportement sur route... et le design


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas eu le courage de le lire :rose:
> 
> _dis on dit à decoris que le 2 est une audi tdi ?_


Non, pas la peine. Ce n'est pas une 4x4.


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas la peine. Ce n'est pas une 4x4.


Pas de boule je peux pas te boler


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

1) il pollue pas (enfin au niveau des gaz d'échappement toujours)
2) il nous fait rire ou pleurer
3) il nous fait causer
4) il est jamais content

de qui je veux parler ?? celui qui aurait du être numéro du classement s'il s'était présenter, j'ai nommé Dé-co-riiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssss yyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallaaaaaaaa


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2004)

_
mardi 12 octobre 2004, 18h49

La voiture franco-suisse "à eau" roule



GIVISIEZ/VILLIGEN (AP) - De 0 à 100km/h en 12 secondes. Carburant: eau H2O. Prototype franco-suisse. L'Institut Paul-Scherrer (PSI) de Villigen (canton d'Argovie) en Suisse et le Centre suisse de recherches de Michelin, à Givisez (canton de Fribourg) ont présenté mardi en Chine le prototype d'une voiture de tourisme aux caractéristiques révolutionnaires. Ce véhicule de quatre places et de seulement 850kg dispose en effet d'une motorisation entièrement électrique à haut rendement dont le carburant est l'hydrogène et l'oxygène obtenus à partir de l'eau.


Cette motorisation se présente sous forme d'une pile à combustible oxygène-hydrogène, d'une part, et, d'autre part, de moteurs électriques compacts dans chacune des roues avant. Grâce à un système de récupération, l'énergie cinétique au freinage est transformée en courant électrique, courant qui est stocké dans des super-condensateurs. Ces derniers peuvent libérer très rapidement leur charge et faire passer la puissance des moteurs de 30kW à près de 75kW ou la vitesse de zéro à 100km/h en une douzaine de secondes. Le prototype est présenté depuis dimanche au "Challenge Bibendum" organisé en Chine et qui réunit, pour une compétition, des véhicules à moteur résolument non-conventionnel.


Le véhicule prototype du PSI et de Michelin, nommé "Hy-Light", ne produit que de la vapeur d'eau. Une charge de la pile, d'un rendement de près de 60%, permet de couvrir 400km environ - ce qui équivaudrait à environ deux litres d'essence pour 100km avec un moteur classique. Le véhicule devrait être présenté en Suisse d'ici la fin de l'année, selon Daniel Laurent, directeur du secteur "Conception et développement" chez Michelin, à Givisiez. En tout ou partie, le prototype présenté ces jours pourrait avoir des "retombées" industrielles d'ici cinq à dix ans, selon Daniel Laurent.


Le PSI s'est chargé du développement de la pile à combustible, apportant ses connaissances et sa longue expérience en électrochimie. Il a également amélioré les condensateurs à forte capacité. Michelin, pour sa part, a mis au point la transmission électrique, les moteurs et le châssis à suspension électrique active. La stabilité du véhicule dans les courbes et au cours du freinage est assurée électroniquement.


Utilisant des techniques et des matériaux empruntés à l'aéronautique, Michelin a construit un véhicule particulièrement léger puisqu'il ne pèse que 850 kilos. L'hydrogène et l'oxygène sont stockés dans des réservoirs spéciaux intégrés à la structure du véhicule et bien protégés des chocs. La production d'oxygène et d'hydrogène se fait par électrolyse de l'eau.


La compétition organisée à Shanghai est la plus importante au monde pour des véhicules non polluants. AP_


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

Bientôt on pourra ouvrir le site _hy-lightgeneration_.com (ben oui, franco-suisse)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Et bientôt on (enfin, les Suisses surtout) pourra faire le plein directement avec l'eau du lac...


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Et bientôt on (enfin, les Suisses surtout) pourra faire le plein directement avec l'eau du lac...


 y'avait pas des projets au jus de concombre aussi ? 

(pour les jardiniers ?)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'avait pas des projets au jus de concombre aussi ?
> 
> (pour les jardiniers ?)



Tu confonds pas avec du Nuok Mam ??


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds pas avec du Nuok Mam ??


 non non, les suisses ont le nez sensible, (à part l'odeur de la bouse de vaches mauve)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non non, les suisses ont le nez sensible, (à part l'odeur de la bouse de vaches mauve)



C'est ce que je pensais avant de fréquenter ce forum...


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

Et bien justement, nous avons de nombreux gags sur les Fribourgeois (canton où se trouve le centre suisse de recherche Michelin).   

Désolé pour mes amis fribourgeois. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Pourquoi l'air est-il si pur à Fribourg ? 
Parce qu'ils n'ouvrent jamais les fenêtres... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Pourquoi les oiseaux tournent ils en rond au-dessus de Fribourg? 
Parce qu'il volent comme ça...(Bon évidemment, c'est plus drôle en visuel; il faut se boucher le nez avec une main et battre l'air de l'autre...) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- À Fribourg, quand ils vont a l'hôpital, ils ressortent avec une seule chaussette... 
L'autre a été utilisée pour la narcose... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Pourquoi les Fribourgeois portent-ils des chaussettes noires ? 
Pour qu'on ne voie pas les trous ! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Pourquoi, à Fribourg, dispose-t-on des tas de fumier à côté des églises? 
Pour pas que les mouches aillent sur la mariée. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Comment font les Fribourgeois pour se reproduire ? 
Monsieur fait sa petite affaire tout seul au-dessus de la table, les mouches font le reste... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Savez-vous pourquoi les Fribourgeois dorment avec leurs chaussures ? 
- C'est pour pas salir les draps! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C'est Ouin-Ouin (sorte d'antihéros suisse romand, originaire du canton de Vaud ou de Fribourg, c'est selon)  qui tourne comme un lion en cage dans la salle d'attente de la maternité: Sa femme est en train d'accoucher. 
Après quatre heures de solitude angoissée (et huit paquets de clopes), un autre bonhomme, M. Milliquet, entre. Il est dans le même état. 
Il se passe à nouveau quatre heures horribles, puis l'infirmière vient, s'approche de Milliquet et lui dit: 
- Félicitations ! Vous êtes père d'un joli garçon! 
Et Ouin-Ouin d'intervenir: 
- Excusez-voir, Mademoiselle, mais j'étais là avant!


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

Ben voyons...   


*Drogué, il confond les gendarmes avec des arbitres de football* 
VESOUL - Un conducteur haut-saônois de 19 ans, sous l'emprise de stupéfiants et en excès de vitesse, s'est rebellé contre les gendarmes, estimant illégale son interpellation par ce qu'il croyait être "des arbitres de football".

Contrôlé en début de semaine à 123 km/h sur une route de Haute-Saône où la circulation est limitée à 80 km/h, le jeune homme s'est indigné de son arrestation jugeant totalement "anormal" d'être arrêté "par des arbitres de football".

Devant l'insistance et le refus d'obtempérer du conducteur, qui ne présentait aucun signe d'alcoolémie, les gendarmes l'ont emmené à la brigade pour "outrage et rébellion".

Des analyses ont alors révélé la présence de stupéfiants en quantité dans le sang et l'urine de l'irrespectueux.

 © AFP Agence France-Presse


----------



## decoris (15 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison sur les premiers points, Decoris :
> - les piles c'est très cher (enfin 200x ça ne veut rien dire, pour l'heure c'est du proto mais même en série ça serait encore très très cher)
> - les panneaux PV ont une productivité au m2 faible, c'est pour cela que je disais qu'il faudrait un garage avec un grand toit. Le rendement n'est pas ridicule même à 10 ou 12%, le problème c'est que l'énergie solaire est diffuse.
> 
> Mais par contre, le fait que la fabrication des panneaux consomme plus que ce qu'ils produiront est un vieux lieu-commun qui tient plus du hoax que de la réalité. Donc il vaut mieux éviter de le répéter, c'est du niveau des rumeurs qui traînent sur le net.




je suis désolé, je maitiens : le soliare c'est très bien pour les zones reculée et inaccessibles, pour chauffer une patie de sa maison ou l'eau de sa piscine, mais pas pour la consommation de tous les jours... d'ailleurs l'article de moglow plus haut confirme ça : il faudrait recouvrir la totalité des toits de france pour remplacer le nucléaire, et on avait regardé pour chez nous : une toiture de 90m^2 c'est plus de 10 000¤... alros je maintiens, c'est totalement irréaliste...



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton commentaire qui est bidon...
> Mais nous y sommes habitués. :sleep:



pauvre sylko, tellement écolo qu'il en oublie même de se renseigner... 



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Et puis le rendement d'un moteur thermique ce n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux quand même



non, d'accord... mais il est quand meme 3 à 4 fois plus élevé...




			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> 1) il pollue pas (enfin au niveau des gaz d'échappement toujours)
> 2) il nous fait rire ou pleurer
> 3) il nous fait causer
> 4) il est jamais content



je rajouterais : 
5) on nie ce qu'il dit par principe, alros que c'est tout le temps vrai (ou presque)
6) on déforme ses propos pour mieux pouvoir le caricaturer
7) on sais qu'il a raison, mais c'est trop dur de l'admettre
8) comme il est plus intelligeant que nous réunis, c'est normal qu'il soit seul contre tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

Une fois de plus, les propos de decoris m'inspirent...
Cette fois (encore), ils me donnent envie de citer Jean de la Bruyère :

"C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..."


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

vous avez pas encor fini de  vous tirer les 4 tif's qui vous restent ???     


qui aura le dernier mot?





a suivre.................


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je rajouterais :
> 5) on nie ce qu'il dit par principe, alros que c'est tout le temps vrai (ou presque)


Mort de rire, le nombre de fois ou c'est pas vrai, ce qui explique les points 6-8. Mais bon tu veux avoir raison...


----------



## iMax (15 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, les propos de decoris m'inspirent...
> Cette fois (encore), ils me donnent envie de citer Jean de la Bruyère :
> 
> "C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..."



Aaaoh yeah ! 

Big style, man  :love:


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2004)

Citation:





			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> Luc G a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux m'expliquer où j'ai dit que le solaire était pratique pour produire toute l'électricité de France ? 
Je dis que tu as (en gros) raison sur le rendement des panneaux, tu me le reproches ?   Le solaire PV n'est pas en mesure de satisfaire nos besoins actuellement dans des conditions économiques raisonnables me semble-t-il même si, d'une part il se justifie dans certains cas ; d'autres part il faut continuer à avancer dans ce domaine pour qu'il devienne plus intéressant et aussi parce que la situation n'est pas partout la même qu'en France métropolitaine, en Suisse, etc.

Bon, je pourrais chipoter sur ta focalisation sur le rendement alors que je te répète que ce qui est économiquement pertinent, ce n'est pas le rendement mais la productivité (le nombre de kWh que peut produire un capteur d'une surface donnée) vu que c'est cette productivité rapportée au prix du m2 de capteur qui situe l'intérêt économique de la chose. En ce sens un capteur de 10% de rendement peut être plus intéressant qu'un de 50% si ce dernier vaut 10 fois plus cher. C'est une banalité mais il faut répéter les banalités. Bien sûr, un rendement plus élevé limite les conséquences de l'aspect trop "diffus" de l'énergie solaire mais l'intérêt économique du gain de place compense difficilement le surcoût des capteurs plus "performants" au moins aujourd'hui sauf dans les cas où la contrainte de place est cruciale. Mais de toutes façons, ça ne résout pas le problème de l'énergie solaire "diffuse".

Tu vois, je ne critique pas par principe tout ce que tu dis. Par contre, je disais que ton baratin sur la fabrication des panneaux qui consomme plus que ce qu'ils produiront était une ânerie. Plutôt que me citer en étant désolé quand je suis, sinon de ton avis, du moins que je trouve ton opinion acceptable (ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas  ). Dis-moi plutôt si tu es désolé d'avoir dit une ânerie sur la fabrication des panneaux PV.   

(Accessoirement le solaire thermique pour le chauffage de l'eau sanitaire, à mon sens, ça fait bien partie de la consommation de tous les jours et c'est d'ailleurs une partie significative de la consommation d'énergie d'une famille européenne)


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous avez pas encor fini de  vous tirer les 4 tif's qui vous restent ???
> 
> qui aura le dernier mot?



pour les cheveux, j'espère que tu ne parles pas pour moi, robertav   Il m'en reste encore plein. C'est juste devant que ça se creuse un peu mais ça fait le front plus grand, ça donne l'air intelligent, non ?     

Sinon, decoris est un peu jeune pour avoir le dernier mot, faut rester calme pour ça. Quand on s'énerve, on se fatigue   

Ceci dit, dans le camp d'en face, il y a toujours doute si certains vont glisser vers la fanche rigolade ou s'enerver pour de bon.   Quelqu'un tient les paris ?


----------



## molgow (15 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'expliquer où j'ai dit que le solaire était pratique pour produire toute l'électricité de France ?



Decoris faisait référence à un article que j'ai mis en lien dans un message. Celui-ci faisait le calcul que pour produire de l'électricité uniquement par le solaire, il fallait recouvrir la totalité (ou la moitié ? je sais plus) de la surface des toits en France pour couvrir les besoins.
Malgré tout, comme le soulignait l'article, c'est juste un calcul théorique qui n'a pas grand sens puisque le solaire seul n'est pas adapté pour la production d'électricité à cause des problèmes dûs au stockage de l'énergie.

Sinon, il est bien clair que le rendement du panneau solaire n'est pas énorme. Mais ça n'a pas de sens d'en conclure pour autant que l'énergie solaire n'est pas un bon moyen de production d'électricité. En effet, un moteur à pétrole a un rendement de 30-40 % (moins? plus?), donc seulement cette part-là d'énergie issue de la combustion est utile, le reste c'est de la chaleur. Là on peut donc vraiment parler de "gaspillage". Par contre, ce raisonnement ne tient pas pour un panneau solaire, puisque l'énergie est de toute manière produite par le soleil et que toutes les "pertes" n'ont aucune incidence sur la Terre.
Là où par contre tu as raison, c'est que l'énergie solaire est économiquement inintéressante pour l'instant. Maintenant, on peut discuter de savoir si l'Etat devrait oui ou non s'engager pour promouvoir (via des subventions) cette énergie. Quoiqu'il en soit avec l'inéluctable augmentation du prix du baril de pétrole, le solaire sera un jour économiquement intéressant.

En outre, il existe plusieurs types de "panneaux solaires". Pour l'instant, on n'a parlé que des panneaux à cellules photovoltaïques. Mais il existe aussi des panneaux solaires utilisés pour réchauffer directement l'eau de ta douche, et ceux-ci ont un rendement bien plus intéressant puisque tu aimes cette notion de rendement (environ 50% si je me souviens bien).


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

LekokonbreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, les propos de decoris m'inspirent...
> Cette fois (encore), ils me donnent envie de citer Jean de la Bruyère :
> 
> "C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..."





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Aaaoh yeah !
> 
> Big style, man  :love:



  par exemple, là c'etait le jugement


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

nous sommes en tout cas d'accord sur un point : ce n'est pas en recouvrant les toits des stations service qu'on pourra directement y produire l'hydrogène pour alimenter nos chères voitures...

je pense que le solaire a de l'avenir (de plus en plus même), mais je ne crois pas, même à long terme, a une production décentralisée de l'énergie... ce n'est pas un problème de rendement, mais de cout... ça coutera toujours moins cher de produire de l'énergie (même propre) en un point et de la distribuer (même avec des pertes) que la solution on chacun produit son énergie (via panneaux solaires ou "pile à hydrogène" statique).


----------



## Luc G (16 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En outre, il existe plusieurs types de "panneaux solaires". Pour l'instant, on n'a parlé que des panneaux à cellules photovoltaïques. Mais il existe aussi des panneaux solaires utilisés pour réchauffer directement l'eau de ta douche, et ceux-ci ont un rendement bien plus intéressant puisque tu aimes cette notion de rendement (environ 50% si je me souviens bien).



T'en fais pas, Molgow, je connais   je dirais même que je bosse là-dedans.  
En fait, je demandais à decoris pourquoi il me citait pour immédiatement dessous mettre une remarque qui n'avait rien à voir avec le contenu de la citation du dessus.

Sinon, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ton post qui dit beaucoup de choses en peu de mots  (à une petite remarque près * ). Le rendement des photopiles n'est pas si ridicule sachant qu'il fournissent une énergie d'utilisation très souple et qu'il s'agit d'un rendement quasi-constant et non d'un rendement de pointe. Pour ce qui est du rendement des capteurs solaires thermiques, tu donnes le bon ordre de grandeur pour les utilisations courantes (le rendement dépend de la température du fluide). Même si là aussi, il est plus pertinent en général de parler de productivité. Par exemple, un mètre carré de capteurs solaire thermique utilisé dans une installation d'eau chaude sanitaire collective standard bien dimensionnée peut fournir en France métropolitaine en gros de 400 à 800 kWh par m2 et par an. (En Guadeloupe, on peut atteindre 1000 kWh/m2). Ces valeurs peuvent baisser en fonction du contexte d'utilisation mais elles situent les ordres de grandeur.

* Les subventions pour le PV sont évidemment nécessaires pour faire avancer la chose mais un niveau très élevé de subvention a tendance à être contradictoire avec une grande part de marché : tu peux subventionner à 80% 1% de la production d'électricité, c'est plus difficile de le faire pour 20% de la production. Le risque est donc (ça s'est déja vu) que le "succés" de l'opération promotionnelle aboutisse à l'abandon des subventions devenues trop chères. Il faut se prévoir des garde-fous : dégressivité, etc. qui permettent d'éviter les effets de "stop and go" pour parler franglais : on lance un truc à fond, on se retrouve dans un mur et on laisse tomber tout.
Par ailleur, l'argent sortant toujours d'une poche avant de rentrer dans une autre, il faut regarder si le financement accordé à une filière ne mange pas le financement accordé aux autre filières et, si c'est le cas, si ce phagocytage se justifie ou s'il relève d'un effet "communication".


----------



## alan.a (16 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de créer une nouvelle discussion consacrée à l'écologie pour ne plus polluer celle-ci, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de créer une nouvelle discussion consacrée à l'écologie pour ne plus polluer celle-ci, qu'en pensez vous ?



Excellente initiative.


----------



## Blytz (16 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de créer une nouvelle discussion consacrée à l'écologie pour ne plus polluer celle-ci, qu'en pensez vous ?



Le dernier qui a tente ca a failli se faire lyncher


----------



## alan.a (16 Octobre 2004)

Parce que c'était fait de manière une peu négative et faisait passer les " écolos " un peu pour des -tuuuuuut- (enfin si on parle de la même discussion)


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de créer une nouvelle discussion consacrée à l'écologie pour ne plus polluer celle-ci, qu'en pensez vous ?



bien bien, laissons les voitures sur celui-ci et allons nous taper dessus sur l'autre...


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

photos volées de la nouvelle C6!!!

pour une fois je trouve le design assez réussi : fluide, assez original (surtout le flanc arrière) et homogène....

bref, 

















l'article : http://www.automagazine.be/FR/Magazines_ArticlesDetail.cfm?xArticleID=6049


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

et le dernier proto volvo (pouruqoi a t il été présenté après paris?????)






peut être une voiture d'avenir proche : 100% électrique (on la recharge via une prise), elle passe de 0 à 100 en 10s, a une autonomie de 400km et roule à 140km/h...

avec des technologies bien éprouvée, ça doit pouvoir se vendre!!


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> photos volées de la nouvelle C6!!!



Disponibles depuis fin septembre ici (j'ai pas pensé à poster le lien plus tôt...)

'+


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de créer une nouvelle discussion consacrée à l'écologie pour ne plus polluer celle-ci, qu'en pensez vous ?


Rien.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2004)

Sébastien Loeb champion du monde des rallyes.   
C'est vraiment un pilote très sympa, je suis bien content pour lui. 






Le petit belge Duval à bien roulé en Corse avant d'être trahi par sa voiture.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que on va aussi en ville avec notre 4x4 quand il faut! ma mère travailler 3jours/semaine à bruxelles, et elle y va en pick-up! alors si des malades mentaux comme vous crèvent les pneus des 4x4 parcequ'ils s'imaginent je ne sais quoi, et bien M....



Etant donné que je suis un impulsif, sur ce coup là, je me suis dit que j'allais prendre du recul avant de réagir.

Et bien ce n'est pas réussi. 
devoir lire sans réagir: " alors si des malades mentaux comme vous " 
   ça ne passe pas.

Alors mon petit gars,  (j'aurais voulu dire petit c....., petit arriviste de mes deux, petit prétentieux,....mais bon ce n'est pas bien pour l'ambiance des forums.) va consulter, tu en as grand besoin.

Au fait, attention derrière toi, un écolo avec une hache (ben oui, une tronçonneuse, ça pollue) cours décubistus debilus, cours. Ne t'arrête pas, tes pneus, je les ai crevés, cours.    
bon, à part ça, vas faire un tour ici. Il est grand temps.  

En arriver à traiter les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi de malades mentaux, ça fait peur.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Octobre 2004)

Vous perdez l'habitude de vous ennerver....

Va falloir que je remette une couche ou deux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que je suis un impulsif, sur ce coup là, je me suis dit que j'allais prendre du recul avant de réagir.
> 
> Et bien ce n'est pas réussi.
> devoir lire sans réagir: " alors si des malades mentaux comme vous "
> ...




   hihi !!!!!  
Perso, ça me fait plutôt marrer...!!!  
On en a un comme ça dans le service commercial ... tu peux aborder n'importe quel problème, il a toujours la solution et il a toujours raison !
Même le nez dans le caca, il persiste encore à dire que ça sent la rose !!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :
> On en a un comme ça dans le service commercial ... !!   :love:



il vend aussi des voitures?????


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Octobre 2004)

La fille de barbarella...:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> hihi !!!!!
> Perso, ça me fait plutôt marrer...!!!
> On en a un comme ça dans le service commercial ... tu peux aborder n'importe quel problème, il a toujours la solution et il a toujours raison !
> Même le nez dans le caca, il persiste encore à dire que ça sent la rose !!!!!!   :love:



Pas mieux... hélas   
Mais avec un peu de recule (et pas mal de sang froid), on arrive à faire comme Thebig : hihi !!


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2004)

En meme temps malade mental, y'a pire comme insulte (limite c'est gentil...) y'a : neuneu, concon, debile (tout court...), et jean passe et des meilleures...


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...)En arriver à traiter les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi de malades mentaux, ça fait peur.


M'sieur, m'sieur, il m'a même traité d'écolo.


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier qui a tente ca a failli se faire lyncher


Failli, certainement pas 


Par contre vous auriez dû électrocuter le mononeurone


----------



## iMax (20 Octobre 2004)

J'ai conduis sur une centaine de km une vieille Ford Taunus de 1970 :rateau:
V6 2.3 à carbu (108ch), propulsion, pas stable,.... :rateau: Standards US, quoi 

C'est pas rassurant à conduire dans la pluie et les feuilles mortes, mais comme de toute façon ce n'est pas avec ça qu'on roule à tombeau ouvert :love:

Ça ne m'a pas empeché de devoir tuer dans l'oeuf quelques tete à queues.  Tout d'un coup, hop, ça décroche sans prévenir et il faut s'amuser à contre braquer en vitesse sur le mince volant de bois :rateau:  (sans direction assisstée bien sûr  )


----------



## iMax (20 Octobre 2004)

C'était d'autant plus mémorable que j'étais le bob de la soirée et que j'avais 4 potes à l'arrière qui n'étaient plus très frais....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai conduis sur une centaine de km une vieille Ford Taunus de 1970 :rateau:
> V6 2.3 à carbu (108ch), propulsion, pas stable,.... :rateau: Standards US, quoi



  ... tidju ! les souvenirs !!!!!!   
J'ai failli en acheter une d'occase quand je me suis marié en 72 ... à la place j'ai choisi une Vauxhall Viva que j'ai tenu ... un mois ! moteur explosé !!!!


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors mon petit gars,  (j'aurais voulu dire petit c....., petit arriviste de mes deux, petit prétentieux,....mais bon ce n'est pas bien pour l'ambiance des forums.) va consulter, tu en as grand besoin.
> 
> Au fait, attention derrière toi, un écolo avec une hache (ben oui, une tronçonneuse, ça pollue) cours décubistus debilus, cours. Ne t'arrête pas, tes pneus, je les ai crevés, cours.



Hihihi... j'adore ce thread !! dites les modos pour ce thread, juste pour celui-ci, vous voulez pas autoriser les gens à s'insulter ouvertement   

bon c'est pas l'tout mais faut qu'j'aille chez le concessionnaire voir pour changer ma voiture, je vais surement me laisser tenter par un bon gros 4x4 moi...    

bah quoi on peut pu rire maintenant, n'empêche que ça me tente bien !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah quoi on peut pu rire maintenant, n'empêche que ça me tente bien !!


...et t'aurais raison !!!!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et t'aurais raison !!!!!!!   :rateau:



Incendiaire !!!!   ou alors t'en a un à vendre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Incendiaire !!!!   ou alors t'en a un à vendre


    ... on fait quand même ce qu'on veut non ??? ...   
Malheureusement, mon RAV sera repris par la société de leasing (j'ai un leasing opérationnel, pas financier !) - mon fils s'est renseigné pour le racheter ...    hors de prix !!!


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

et oui le Rav est Hors de prix en occas.
Non moi je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par le nouveau Jeep Cherokee Limited qui sort fin d'année ou début d'année prochaine, attention pas le Grand Cherokee non le petit, alors pas la peine de me crever les pneux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et oui le Rav est Hors de prix en occas.
> Non moi je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par le nouveau Jeep Cherokee Limited qui sort fin d'année ou début d'année prochaine, attention pas le Grand Cherokee non le petit, alors pas la peine de me crever les pneux



   ... salopiaud semac !    A quelques semaines près j'avais le Renegade (déjà en pré-commande !) - malheureusement, d'après notre département "fleet", il est hors "norme" ... j'ai droit à une Rover 75 Sterling .....     :love:


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salopiaud semac !    A quelques semaines près j'avais le Renegade (déjà en pré-commande !) - malheureusement, d'après notre département "fleet", il est hors "norme" ... j'ai droit à une Rover 75 Sterling .....     :love:



t'inquiète je t'inviterai sur le siège passager lors de sortie organisé par le club Jeep, ça intéresse pas ma femme de toute façon !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

J'ai envie de pousser un coup de gueule ! :mouais:

  ça n'a pas vraiment grand chose à voir avec le genre de discussions que vous avez ici, mais cela a un rapport avec les voitures, c'est déjà ça ! 

Comme la plupart d'entre vous le savent, j'ai 2 filles, dont une de 3 ans qui a besoin de siège auto.
Alors quand je prends la voiture avec elle, je fais en sorte lorsque je me gare, de laisser pas mal de place afin de pouvoir ouvrir la portière suffisament grand pour que je puisse m'y faufiler, détacher la miss et la faire déscendre.

Or   il y à *toujours* je dis bien toujours une voiture qui trouve le moyen de venir se coller à 20 cm de cette portière !   
je ne suis pas bien épaisse (une diablotine quoi  ), mais bon allez vous faufiler dans un espace si réduit ...  :mouais: 

ce matin ça m'est arrivé à 2 reprises !!! Grrrr
Pourtant on le voit le siège !   

 Certaines portières ont dû garder des traces !  :rateau: 

Donc messieurs (et dames si il y à, à l'occasion), si vous voyez un siège auto; soyez sympa ne collez pas la voiture, y'à de quoi piquer une crise j'vous jure !  :hein: 


Mon petit coup de gueule est terminé , merci pour votre attention !    


*je change de sujet*, l'autre jour j'ai regretté de ne pas avoir sur moi mon APN, j'ai croisé un sacrilège roulant  : Une audi TT Tuning !!!!! (avec un aileron d'1 m derrière), j'ai profité de la vitre baissée du conducteur, et de son arrêt à un feu, pour dire (lorsque je suis passée tout près de lui ) :
-" :affraid: mon dieu quel gâchi !"

Il n'avait pas l'air content de ma remarque, je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça intéresse pas ma femme de toute façon !!


La mienne non plus, mais comme de toutes façons je n'aurai pas de Renegade (  ), ben je m'en fiche !!!!!!   
ps : merci pour la balade, mais comme j'ai le dos un tantinet fragile, je ne voudrais pas que tu retrouves une vertèbre coincée entre tes coussins ... ça ferait désordre dans ton superbe Limited !!! :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La mienne non plus, mais comme de toutes façons je n'aurai pas de Renegade (  ), ben je m'en fiche !!!!!!
> ps : merci pour la balade, mais comme j'ai le dos un tantinet fragile, je ne voudrais pas que tu retrouves une vertèbre coincée entre tes coussins ... ça ferait désordre dans ton superbe Limited !!! :love:  :love:



Bon bah on fera un tour d'A6 alors  :rose: 
  :love:


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de pousser un coup de gueule ! :mouais:
> 
> ça n'a pas vraiment grand chose à voir avec le genre de discussions que vous avez ici, mais cela a un rapport avec les voitures, c'est déjà ça !
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai un ptit gars, mais j'ai le même problème 
Du coup, je favorise le stationnement en longueur et pas en épi, autant que possible, en espérant qu'un connard en scooter ne se gare pas sur le trottoir à coté (c'est moi ça 2 j. 1/2 par semaine).

Mais il y a encore plus énervant, si, si...

TheBig saura de quoi je parle: ce putain de coffre du rav qui s'ouvre latéralement et pas à l'horizontale ! 
Bref, il faut qu'il y ait derrière moi la place d'une mini pour que je puisse sortir la poussette !
Une Honte ma bonne dame 

L'autre jour je devais sortir un plan de travail, j'ai du me mettre en travers de la place pour le sortir et finir de me garer ensuite... 

Bref, n'achetez pas de Rav4, non seulement c'est de la merde polluante, mais en plus c'est mal commode 


@TheBig: tu as eu une vauxhall et non seulement ta jeune épouse ne t'a pas quitté, mais en plus tu oses te plaindre d'avoir une Rover à présent... LE MONDE A L'ENVERS


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bref, n'achetez pas de Rav4, non seulement c'est de la merde polluante, mais en plus c'est mal commode



Ah vi comme ça c'est sûr ça donne pas envie (toute façon j'aime pô les 4X4  )

Mais je compatis ... ou bien il y à ceux aussi, qui s'achètent de grosses voitures, et qui ne savent pas faire les créneaux avec !   

Ça ça me fait rire, SAUF, lorsque ma voiture est garée derrière !!!   (comme l'autre jour)

Pour en revenir aux places en épis, il y à des endroits ou tu n'as pas le choix (les supermarchés par exemple) 
je vais me faire un autocollant "si vous vous garez trop près, je ne pourrai pas passer, alors je serais très énervée, et votre portière va morfler !"  :mouais: ou un truc comme ça, qui a une idée ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> TheBig saura de quoi je parle: ce putain de coffre du rav qui s'ouvre latéralement et pas à l'horizontale !


... purée ! qu'est ce que j'ai déjà râlé avec ce truc !!!!!!!!!    
Quant à toi, Lorna, je souscris à 100 % avec ton post ... et je dois dire que je suis très attentif, lorsque je me gare, à ne pas gêner de voitures lorsque j'aperçois un siège enfants à l'arrière !
C'est quand même la moindre des choses non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... purée ! qu'est ce que j'ai déjà râlé avec ce truc !!!!!!!!!
> Quant à toi, Lorna, je souscris à 100 % avec ton post ... et je dois dire que je suis très attentif, lorsque je me gare, à ne pas gêner de voitures lorsque j'aperçois un siège enfants à l'arrière !
> C'est quand même la moindre des choses non ?



oui c'est la moindre des choses (au fait  :love: ), mais il y en à pas beaucoup qui pensent comme toi !    

Et dans ces cas-là ça vaudrait le coup de me filmer en train de râler !   


Tiens ça le fait penser, certains endroits ont prévus des emplacements spéciaux pour les familles (emplacements plus larges) peints en jaune au sol, bref c'est bien pratique et voyant.
je rejoint ma voiture (que j'avais garée sur un de ces emplacements) avec mes filles, et là je vois juste à côté de moi une décapotable BMW, garée sur un emplacement réservé aux "familles".

 Mon trident affûté, mes dents bien sorties, voyant arriver le conducteur, je lance, "ah ben oui ça c'est de la voiture familiale" :mouais:

et je crois que mon regard noir N°15 a fait son effet !


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir aux places en épis, il y à des endroits ou tu n'as pas le choix (les supermarchés par exemple)
> je vais me faire un autocollant "si vous vous garez trop près, je ne pourrai pas passer, alors je serais très énervée, et votre portière va morfler !"  :mouais: ou un truc comme ça, qui a une idée ???



Je crains malheureusement qu'un autocollant ne suffise pas à enseigner le savoir-vivre à des gens qui l'ont perdu depuis bien longtemps ou n'en n'ont jamais eu.

Sauf... 
"J'ai un gros 4*4, si tu files pas droit, je te roule dessus"
ou 
"je sais pas conduire, gare toi à distance"
ou
"Je connais TheBig"

Non, hélas, ça me semble pas gagné.

Ah ! si, j'ai la solution: arrête d'aller au supermarché: y'a que des (gros) boeufs en 205 kittée et survetements assortis pour Madame Gros boeuf et Monsieur Gros boeuf. Fais comme moi, commande chez Houra.fr 

Et dans mon Rav4, je passe en boucle "antisocial"


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mad: Mon trident affûté, mes dents bien sorties, voyant arriver le conducteur, je lance, "ah ben oui ça c'est de la voiture familiale" :mouais:



Ah fen oui fa, f'est de la foifure famifliale... c'était plutôt ça non? :rateau:


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

Pour le moment, nous ne rencontrons pas tous ces problèmes en Suisse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! si, j'ai la solution: arrête d'aller au supermarché: y'a que des (gros) boeufs en 205 kittée et survetements assortis pour Madame Gros boeuf et Monsieur Gros boeuf. Fais comme moi, commande chez Houra.fr


Euh ! moi aussi je vais au supermarché tous les samedis !!!!!!!  
...mais en Marlboro Classic assorti à la teinte de ma RAV4...


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! moi aussi je vais au supermarché tous les samedis !!!!!!!
> ...mais en Marlboro Classic assorti à la teinte de ma RAV4...



Toi, tu feras bientôt moins le malin dans ta rover de vieux crouton 

Mais n'espère pas que quelques djeunz te tiennent la porte ou te portent tes paquets, tout se perd, ma bonne dame


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu feras bientôt moins le malin dans ta rover de vieux crouton


Meu non !  
D'abord, j'ai décidé de ne plus m'habiller qu'à la Compagnie anglaise afin d'être en parfaite adéquation avec ma nouvelle bagnole ... le temps de me laisser pousser les moustaches en guidon de vélo et tu verras ... à mes pieds qu'ils seront tous !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Meu non !
> D'abord, j'ai décidé de ne plus m'habiller qu'à la Compagnie anglaise afin d'être en parfaite adéquation avec ma nouvelle bagnole ... le temps de me laisser pousser les moustaches en guidon de vélo et tu verras ... à mes pieds qu'ils seront tous !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



.....      
Zebig   :love:


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> .....
> Zebig  :love:


Mouarfffffffff!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfffffffff!



C'est ce système-là qu'il nous faudrait...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

lornaa moi je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais pensé pour les sieges bebes :rose:  :rose: 

surement parce que je me gare loins des autres voitures
si ma voiture doit avoir une bosse
autant je prefere la faire moi meme 

et pour le creno  :rose:  :rose: .......d'une petite 205 de l'autoecole
je suis passé a une grosse sportive a raz le sol
donc mon hantise des trottoirs a fait que pour me garer
il  devait y avoir 3 places de libre 

pour la suite un bus ambulant m'a definitivement fait perdre
toutes tentatives de creno .... :rose:  :rose: 


aujourd'hui je ne suis pas mieux lotie
mais j'adore conduire ma titine adoré :love:


----------



## alan.a (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça le fait penser, certains endroits ont prévus des emplacements spéciaux pour les familles (emplacements plus larges) peints en jaune au sol, bref c'est bien pratique et voyant.
> je rejoint ma voiture (que j'avais garée sur un de ces emplacements) avec mes filles, et là je vois juste à côté de moi une décapotable BMW, garée sur un emplacement réservé aux "familles".



A Rouen il y a un parking qui a ça aussi (parking St Sever). Le seul pb c'est reservé aux "Meres de familles"
Du coup, quand je débarque avec les 3 enfants, j'hésite ...


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> A Rouen il y a un parking qui a ça aussi (parking St Sever). Le seul pb c'est reservé aux "Meres de familles"
> Du coup, quand je débarque avec les 3 enfants, j'hésite ...



Ca t'apprendra à t'occuper de tes moutards, au lieu d'aller te beurrer la tronche au café avec les potes  

Perso je n'ai plus aucune hésitation à rentrer dans les toilettes des dames lorsque la table à langer s'y trouve, hein, faut pas déconner non plus !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca t'apprendra à t'occuper de tes moutards, au lieu d'aller te beurrer la tronche au café avec les potes
> 
> Perso je n'ai plus aucune hésitation à rentrer dans les toilettes des dames lorsque la table à langer s'y trouve, hein, faut pas déconner non plus !


c'est clair : moi qui habites à Rouen j'attends toujours Alan au bar : en général il est en retard. Dans ces cas là je gare la BMW décapotable au parking.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> A Rouen il y a un parking qui a ça aussi (parking St Sever). Le seul pb c'est reservé aux "Meres de familles"
> Du coup, quand je débarque avec les 3 enfants, j'hésite ...



C'est un coup à voir débarquer Roberto à Rouen ça, un parking plein de jolies mamans...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> A Rouen il y a un parking qui a ça aussi (parking St Sever). Le seul pb c'est reservé aux "Meres de familles"
> Du coup, quand je débarque avec les 3 enfants, j'hésite ...



Euh pourquoi réservé aux "mères de familes" ?   

Ah peut-être que ...  :hein: ben oui il me semble que le paneau ce sont des pictos avec une silhouette de se qui pourrait être une femme et 2 enfants, effectivement un homme avec 3 ... tu dois te garer ailleurs !   

Tu as raison Woulf, l'autocollant ne suffira pas,quoique un autocolant taille réelle représentant Lo avec son bras tatoué à la portière :love: , l'air méchant, ça ça marche !  (véridique) 

je ne sais pas comment ça se passe en suisse, mais les français je les trouve particulièrement  euh ... incivilés ...(?)


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, nous ne rencontrons pas tous ces problèmes en Suisse.


Çà, c'est vrai mais les CH, dès qu'ils ont quitté leur territoire il sont déjà moins bien élevés 




J'en ai même vu un, une fois, venir défoncer les chemins d'un charmant petit bois francilien. 
Il a même abimé un trou de ce chemin en se garant :affraid: 
Dans un bois, sans 4x4 !!! 
pfft c'est comme aller au stade de france en weston ​


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les français je les trouve particulièrement  euh ... incivilés ...(?)



Tu veux dire cons j'imagine


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire cons j'imagine



Moi ?     JA-MAIS je ne dirai un tel mot !   

Sur ce, je vous rends votre thread !  (je ne me sens pas à ma place ici ! )


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mad: euh ... incivilés ...(?)


Heu !...
"incivils" suffira 

Pour les Français, je dirais plutôt "acivils" du "a" privatif  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu !...
> "incivils" suffira
> 
> Pour les Français, je dirais plutôt "acivils" du "a" privatif  :mouais:





soit , le français n'est pas une perle de civisme ni de conduite 

mais c'est rien comparé aux italiens , voir pire dans le pays arabes.....

la  on  a seulement une peur bleu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu !...
> "incivils" suffira
> 
> Pour les Français, je dirais plutôt "acivils" du "a" privatif  :mouais:




:affraid: j'avais pas vu que j'en avais rajouté un bout !   :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Ah tu veux carrément nous priver de civisme, c'est pas gentil ça Golf !    :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soit , le français n'est pas une perle de civisme ni de conduite
> 
> mais c'est rien comparé aux italiens , voir pire dans le pays arabes.....
> 
> la  on  a seulement une peur bleu !!!



Ouh là... ça glisse par ici... Les préjugés ont la vie dure...


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu veux carrément nous priver de civisme, c'est pas gentil ça Golf !    :hein:  :rateau:


J'ai pas dis çà ! C'est curieux cette propension à déformer les choses !!!
Alors on remet dans le contexte :


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas comment ça se passe en suisse, mais les français je les trouve particulièrement  euh ... *acivils* ...(?)





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est rien comparé aux italiens , voir pire dans le pays arabes.....


Si tu parles des pays du maghreb, ce ne sont pas des pays arabes qui eux sont dans la péninsule arabique 


			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... ça glisse par ici... Les préjugés ont la vie dure...


Même remarque.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... ça glisse par ici... Les préjugés ont la vie dure...



je suis italienne, je sais de quoi je parle   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dis çà ! C'est curieux cette propension à déformer les choses !!!
> Alors on remet dans le contexte :



Mais non Golf, moi ce que je voulais dire c'est *incivils* (oui sans le "é"), dont la définition est *manque* de civisme et toi tu as dit vouloir plutôt utiliser "acivils" avec le *"a" privatif*, d'où ma remarque "ah toi tu veux nous priver de civisme ..etc..."   

Et puis j'ai rajouté un "" pour marquer le ton de la plaisanterie ... 

Voila,sur ce je vais me retirer sur la pointe des pieds  :rose:


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ..tu as dit vouloir plutôt utiliser "acivils" avec le *"a" privatif*, d'où ma remarque "ah toi tu veux nous priver de civisme ..etc..."   ...


"acivils" dans le sens ou les gens n'ont aucun sens du civique ! Il sont privé de sens civique [cf le "parkage" d'autos sur les places handicapés].
Il ne faut pas prêter des intentions :rateau: , il suffit de lire dans le texte.

Ils sont privé de bon sens tout court d'ailleurs ! Y a qu'à voir le coup des portières


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Çà, c'est vrai mais les CH, dès qu'ils ont quitté leur territoire il sont déjà moins bien élevés
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disons, que nous sommes obligés de nous adapter à la conduite locale.


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... ça glisse par ici... Les préjugés ont la vie dure...



Préjugés ??? Mahh non, Je pense que notre posteuse qui nous confirme par ailleurs faire partie de l'un de ces pays visés parle de sa propre expérience 

Et en ce qui concerne la mienne, il est tout de même TRES curieux que chaque fois que je vais en Italie (deux fois par mois en moyenne) je retrouve sur les petites routes de montagne, nos amis transalpins AU MILIEU de la route, à tombeau ouvert, et c'est la route pour monter au vilage ou y'a la maison de famille de ma femme... 

De même, de ma courte expérience au Maroc, j'ai pu constater un HENAURME bordel à Casablanca, mais, c'est remarquable, aucune agressivité, les gus sont coincés parce qu'ils ont tous pris leur priorité en même temps, mais ils rigolent... 

Et quant à ma chère ville de résidence, j'ai nommé Nice, lorsque nos amis de la capitale ou pire, des corons, viennent me dire qu'on conduit comme des ânes, je fais hi-han en opinant 

A l'occasion des travaux du tramway qui paralysent complétement la ville, d'une façon hallucinante, ils ont fait une campagne de pub qui m'a beaucoup choqué: ils installent des axes rouges, donc ni stationnement, ni même arrêt et à la radio on t'explique tranquillement: "les axes rouges, c'est tout simplement le respect du code de la route".... Comprenne qui pourra, mais tous les gens à qui j'en parle ont eu la même réaction que moi: donc ailleurs on fait ce qu'on veut...

Et de fait, le nombre de gens qui se garent n'importe où, n'importe comment, obstruant des carrefours, bouchant toute visibilité, empiétant allégrement sur les passages cloutés, ou bouchant la circulation, ou au moins la ralentissant puisqu'ils monopolisent une voie de circulation en double file, ici c'est légion.

Donc, si l'on vient me dire le niçois (curieusement un "sudiste" comme nos amis transalpins et d'en face de la méditerrannée) est incivique, il n'y a pas de préjugés, rien qu'hélas la stricte vérité...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Je me suis amusé à faire l'inventaire des voitures que j'ai possédées durant les 37 dernières années ... certaines ont duré 1 mois, d'autres quelques années ...  
Quel souk ! :love: 

Fiat 500
Vauxhall Viva
Citroën Mehari
Lada Niva
Cooper S
Simca 1000 "Gordini" ...   
Fiat 131 Abarth
Mazda 1000
Ford Mustang
Ford Capri
Ford Granada break
VW Passat (2)
VW Sharan (2)
Toyota RAV4

La plus amusante : la Cooper S malgré d'incessants problèmes électriques
La plus ringue : la Simca 1000 Gordini
La plus confortable : la Ford Granada
La plus rapide : la 131 Abarth ... une bombe !!!
La plus merdique : la Vauxhall Viva
La plus "prestigieuse" : la Ford Mustang ... Shelby !  

 :love:  :love:  :love:

ps :
Anecdote avec la Shelby : cette super-bagnole appartenait à un de mes ex-boss qui vendait des terrains en Floride ... il y allait 2 fois par an et y restait entre 2 et 3 mois !
Un jour, il me demande de l'accompagner à l'aéroport et de ramener sa bagnole au bureau ! En partant, il me tend les clés et me dit : "si ça te dit, tu peux l'utiliser pendant mon absence !!!!"    ... et bien sûr que ça me disait !!! :love: 
...jusqu'au jour ou, sur une bretelle d'autoroute, j'ai accéléré un peu trop fort et la bagnole est partie en tête à queue pour se retrouver dans le mauvais sens ... la peur de ma vie ! :affraid: ... mais heureusement sans bobo ! A partir de ce jour, je l'ai conduite un peu plus "pépère" !!! :love:


----------



## semac (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...jusqu'au jour ou, sur une bretelle d'autoroute, j'ai accéléré un peu trop fort et la bagnole est partie en tête à queue pour se retrouver dans le mauvais sens ... la peur de ma vie ! :affraid: ...



Ah les Américaines avec leur gros moteur bien gavé en chevaux et en couple avec leur boite auto 4 rapport voir 3 pour les plus vieilles et surtout leur chassis aussi efficace que celui d'un 2cv !!   
Remarque ça laisse de bons souvenirs... enfin quand ça se finit bien  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ah les Américaines avec leur gros moteur bien gavé en chevaux et en couple avec leur boite auto 4 rapport voir 3 pour les plus vieilles et surtout leur chassis aussi efficace que celui d'un 2cv !!


En fait, c'était la Shelby GT350 qui devait (de mémoire) avoir un moteur 5 litres de 300 CV - quant à la boîte, c'était une manuelle !!!! :love: 
Mon souvenir le plus marquant : quand je la mettais en route le matin, devant chez moi, les vitres de la maison "tremblaient" un peu à cause des vibrations... et la sonorité du moteur quand on rétrogradait !!!! :love:


----------



## semac (21 Octobre 2004)

Heureux homme que zebig d'avoir conduit une telle auto !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

... j'ajouterais aussi, qu'en tendant bien l'oreille, tu entendais les horribles bruits de succion du moteur dans le réservoir d'essence ... devait bien faire au moins 20/25 litres au 100 kms celle-là !!!!!     
ps : on savait vivre en ce temps-là !!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Heureux homme que zebig d'avoir conduit une telle auto !!


   ... c'est vrai qu'en y pensant bien, je me dis que je peux mourir maintenant !!!!!!     :love:

Mais, ce qui est le plus marrant, c'est que dans ces années-là, tu passais pratiquement inaperçu avec ce genre de bagnole ... je ne vais pas dire que c'était monnaie courante, mais presque !!!!
Maintenant, tu roules avec ça, tu fais pas 100 mètres sans te faire crever les 4 pneus !!!!!


----------



## piro (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La plus "prestigieuse" : la Ford Mustang ... Shelby !
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



t as vraiment de la chance d avoir pu conduire une shelby 
c est mon reve de gosse cette voiture (la GT350 comme la GT500 d aileurs)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> t as vraiment de la chance d avoir pu conduire une shelby
> c est mon reve de gosse cette voiture (la GT350 comme la GT500 d aileurs)


Comme je te comprends, piro !!!!!   
Je n'ai jamais été un fana de voitures monstrueuses et puissantes ... pour preuve, la liste des voitures que j'ai possédées qui va de la Fiat 500 à la RAV4 !  
Mais, j'avoue que la Shelby, qui de plus était équipée en version "course" ... c'était quelque chose ... même les vapeurs d'essence qui étaient parfois présentes dans l'habitacle avaient ce petit quelque chose qui faisait qu'on avait l'impression d'être un pilote de grand prix !   
J'avoue que j'ai été très malheureux de devoir la rendre après 2 mois, mais j'ai pu encore la conduire par après et c'était toujours un très grand moment !!!!!  
Par contre, du côté du portefeuille, c'était pas la joie à la station-service malgré le prix de l'essence qui était très bas durant ces années-là !!!


----------



## woulf (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, tu roules avec ça, tu fais pas 100 mètres sans te faire crever les 4 pneus !!!!!



Oui, on sait, par des malades mentaux


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis amusé à faire l'inventaire des voitures que j'ai possédées durant les 37 dernières années ... certaines ont duré 1 mois, d'autres quelques années ...
> Quel souk ! :love:
> 
> Fiat 500
> ...



J'en ai passé moins que toi, en 32 ans, TheBig   

ami 6 break
ami 8 break
R5
super 5
Scenic

et depuis 2 heures, scenic II

Ces belges, ils ont la bougeotte.
Ceci dit, TheBig en mustang, je vois bien ça.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on sait, par des malades mentaux


Arrrfffffff !!!!!!! :rateau:         :love: 
ps : tiens ! on ne "le" voit plus ?????????


----------



## iMax (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme je te comprends, piro !!!!!
> Je n'ai jamais été un fana de voitures monstrueuses et puissantes ... pour preuve, la liste des voitures que j'ai possédées qui va de la Fiat 500 à la RAV4 !
> Mais, j'avoue que la Shelby, qui de plus était équipée en version "course" ... c'était quelque chose ... même les vapeurs d'essence qui étaient parfois présentes dans l'habitacle avaient ce petit quelque chose qui faisait qu'on avait l'impression d'être un pilote de grand prix !
> J'avoue que j'ai été très malheureux de devoir la rendre après 2 mois, mais j'ai pu encore la conduire par après et c'était toujours un très grand moment !!!!!
> Par contre, du côté du portefeuille, c'était pas la joie à la station-service malgré le prix de l'essence qui était très bas durant ces années-là !!!




Copain !!! :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2004)

rahhhh, ça fait deux jours que je parcoures les rues de Bruxelles avec un couteau entre les dents, pas moyen de trouver le pick-up de la maman de décubitus. Bon j'y retourne.   

The Big, tu en as eu de la chance de conduire cette shelby.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> rahhhh, ça fait deux jours que je parcoures les rues de Bruxelles avec un couteau entre les dents, pas moyen de trouver le pick-up de la maman de décubitus. Bon j'y retourne.


----------



## woulf (21 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> rahhhh, ça fait deux jours que je parcoures les rues de Bruxelles avec un couteau entre les dents, pas moyen de trouver le pick-up de la maman de décubitus. Bon j'y retourne.



Pour être sur de n'oublier personne, crève tous les pneus de tous les 4*4 que tu vois  

Y compris les Fiat Panda 4*4, ne soyons pas sectaires


----------



## semac (21 Octobre 2004)

Y'a des gens qui veulent racheter mon TT ?  
je pense le revendre pour acheter un 4x4 :rose:


----------



## woulf (21 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des gens qui veulent racheter mon TT ?
> je pense le revendre pour acheter un 4x4 :rose:



Bon, pour les petites annonces, y'a Tribumac, hein  

Pour le 4*4, on te le livre avec les pneus déjà percés par Foguenne ?  :love:  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pour le 4*4, on te le livre avec les pneus déjà percés par Foguenne ?  :love:  :mouais:



  ... on vient d'apprendre qu'un gars habillé de vert et affublé d'un drôle de chapeau qui courait dans les rues de Bruxelles avec un couteau dans la bouche a été taillé en pièces par l'explosion d'un pneu de Hummer surgonflé portant un autocollant marqué "cecil" à l'arrière (le Hummer avec l'autocollant ! pas le pneu !  ).
Pas de chance pour lui, le malheureux qui, tant bien que mal essayait de se trainer sur le trottoir a été heurté par un pick up qui a pris la fuite avec au volant, une dame pointant un index tendu vers le ciel !
Cet incident est peut-être à mettre en relation avec l'affaire du "sangsueur fou" qui défraie la chronique depuis des semaines ... en effet, on est sans nouvelles du poseur de sangsues à retardement qui s'attaquent aux systèmes de freinage des 4x4 grâce à leur bave corrosive, les rendant inopérant après quelques heures....

  ... mais dans quel monde vit-on ????????    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... on vient d'apprendre......
> 
> ... mais dans quel monde vit-on ????????    :love:



t'en fait pas the big     

vien faire un tour avec ma trottinette
je vais te faire une petite place !!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2004)

En fait je suis accro, je m'en prend à toutes les voitures qui ne sont pas des Prius.


----------



## woulf (21 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait je suis accro, je m'en prend à toutes les voitures qui ne sont pas des Prius.



Pétard, il est looké à la starsky et Hutch... 
Manque plus que Thebig pour faire euh, hutch, oui hutch, et là ils nous rejoueront streets of Brussels


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Arffffffff !!!!!!!!      
ps : tidju ! ça fait peur !!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait je suis accro, je m'en prend à toutes les voitures qui ne sont pas des Prius.



Vais venir en train à Liège moi...    

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffffff !!!!!!!!
> ps : tidju ! ça fait peur !!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> :love:




faut pas avoir peur
il est juste en train de couper les roues de la voiture de sa femme     


on verra ce soir la tete qu'il va avoir !!!


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'était la Shelby GT350 qui devait (de mémoire) avoir un moteur 5 litres de 300 CV





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ajouterais aussi, qu'en tendant bien l'oreille, tu entendais les horribles bruits de succion du moteur dans le réservoir d'essence ...


Ne disait on pas :
350 cv :
1 sous le capot !
349 dans le réservoir ! qu'est ce qu'ils boivent 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vais venir en train à Liège moi...


Bah, t'as rien à craindre avec ta baignoire à roulettes 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est juste en train de couper les roues de la voiture de sa femme


Tu connais pas Silvia, twa  :rateau: 
Y peut pas faire sous peine de se réveiller un matin avec ses 3 pièces dans un bocal de formol


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Y peut pas faire sous peine de se réveiller un matin avec ses 3 pièces dans un bocal de formol


...et aussi rempli de sangsues, le bocal !!!!!!!!! :rateau: 
...quoique !    ... ça lui ferait peut être plaisir !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> formol


Peut être l'est-elle déjà ????? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais pas Silvia, twa  :rateau:
> Y peut pas faire sous peine de se réveiller un matin avec ses 3 pièces dans un bocal de formol






........pourtant elle a l'air tres docile et gentille sur les photos !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Peut être l'est-elle déjà ????? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:



    

Connaisseur ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Connaisseur ?


Avant ? oui !     :rose: 
Mais c'est marrant, depuis que tu es arrivée, ben ça va mieux !!!!!!!!        :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Avant ? oui !     :rose:
> Mais c'est marrant, depuis que tu es arrivée, ben ça va mieux !!!!!!!!        :love:



Rhoooooo !!!  :love:

PS : effectivement tu m'as l'air en pleine(s) forme(s) !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : effectivement tu m'as l'air en pleine(s) forme(s) !


...je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça m'arrive une fois par an, tous les 21 octobre aux alentours de 14 H...   :rose: 
Mais je te laisse, d'abord parce que tu comprendras que je n'ai pas de temps à perdre aujourd'hui, et qu'ensuite, poster avec une seule main, c'est pas très pratique !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:     :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... poster avec une seule main, c'est pas très pratique !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:     :love:


...
 :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  et pofter fans dents fa va pas non blus !!!!!! :casse: 
...fa m'apprendra à surfeiller mes arrières guand je pofte de chez moi !!!!


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Peut être l'est-elle déjà ????? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


Gaffe, elle a ta photo    :rateau:


----------



## iMax (21 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait je suis accro, je m'en prend à toutes les voitures qui ne sont pas des Prius.



Hé, ma Clio !   

_Beuh, les rétros sont peints sur la Clio II phase I?  Sur la mienne pas, bien que je n'aie pas un modèle d'entrée de gamme...  _


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> _Beuh, les rétros sont peints sur la Clio II phase I?  Sur la mienne pas, bien que je n'aie pas un modèle d'entrée de gamme...  _



C'est le modèle sport de l'époque. 
1.6 l 16v 110 cv, avec jantes spéciales, cadrans blancs, suspension sport,...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait je suis accro, je m'en prend à toutes les voitures qui ne sont pas des Prius.



Joli couteau, Paul (et accessoirement joli blouson également)


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait je suis accro, je m'en prend à toutes les voitures qui ne sont pas des Prius.



je n'embrasserai plus jamais ce garçon sur la bouche. il est vraiment trop mal habillé... 

Quand je pense que nous étions a un doigt de passer a des choses plus sérieuses.... :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ........pourtant elle a l'air tres docile et gentille sur les photos !!!



Tu rigoles ?
Ayant interpellé WebO, Paul et Silvia sur l'AE, j'ai commencé à leur déblatérer des inepties voici-voilà (intimidé que j'étais comme jamais). 
Et d'un regard, Silvia m'a lancé : "ca va aller maintenant !"
Et moi de répondre très docilement : "bon salon, amusez-vous bien !"

Alors, les photos, méfiez-vous en , elles ne reflètent que rarement la vérité


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je n'embrasserai plus jamais ce garçon sur la bouche. il est vraiment trop mal habillé...



Je me désolidarise complétement des propos cités ci-dessus (lesquels dénotent un mauvais goût évident). Reviens, Paul. Je t'aime ! :love:


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Joli couteau, Paul (et accessoirement joli blouson également)


Paulo :
- Laisse béton


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Paulo :
> - Laisse béton



Et ta peau d'épaulard (tacheté en blanc et noir), irait nickel sur mon lard, à la place de mon falzard


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2004)

Allez, assez dérivé (merci golf - comment je me décharge lâchement) 

Mes vroum à moi depuis le début ! 
Ah ! Ah !

*2 roues :*
Guzzi 50 cc
Gitane/Testi 50 cc (kit 8 cv)
Ancilloti 80 cc - pot "6 days" - 18 cv
Kawasaki 750 Z
Honda CB900 bol d'or (x2)
Yamaha 600 SRX

*4 roues :*
R5
Opel Corsa
VW Scirocco GTS (mamma mia, chemise ouverte, dent de requin...)
Rover 111 Si (depuis 8 ans, quand-même...)


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

Ouh là, mes caisses !!!

Dyane
Ami 6 BK
Simca 1100
Volvo 122
Volvo 142
Volvo 144
Volvo 340
CX
Peugeot 505
Ford Sierra
Talbot Solara
Peugeot 505
Peugeot 405
Peugeot 405 BK

Pour un total d'un tout petit peu plus de 1.500.000 Kms


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me désolidarise complétement des propos cités ci-dessus (lesquels dénotent un mauvais goût évident). Reviens, Paul. Je t'aime ! :love:



Je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

suis une fifille mais papa passioné de moteurs sa a donné

- moto miniature guzzi a 6 ans 
- motocross 50 cc a 7 ans 
- motocross 150cc (ktm je crois) a 9 ans
- karting a 10 ans 

a 12 ans j'ai du quitter toutes les competitions    
ma santé ne pouvait plus me le permettre


aujourd'hui j'aime encore les voiture sportive et c'est avec plaisir que je les conduits 
mais depuis un moment j'ai arreté de rouler a 200 :
pas envie de laisser mes enfants orphelins et pas envie d'un retrait permis


----------



## iMax (22 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est le modèle sport de l'époque.
> 1.6 l 16v 110 cv, avec jantes spéciales, cadrans blancs, suspension sport,...



Moi aussi j'ai ça, mais en 1.4 16V 100ch


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

Mes autos à moi   

- Citroën Ami 8 (la frime)
- Peugeot 104
- Citroën Ax K-Way
- Citroën AX GT (géniale, ça pousse fort mais tien pas trop la route)
- Peugeot 106 XSI
- Fiat Barchetta (super à conduire)
- Audi A3 TDI 130 cv (ça pousse super fort aussi)
- Audi TT 180cv S-Line (Génialissime... manque la boîte tiptronic à mon goût pour être parfaite !)

Voilà, pour info le TT sera bientôt à vendre


----------



## kitetrip (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> - Audi A3 TDI 130 cv (ça pousse super fort aussi)


Il y a trois ans, mes parents avaient loué une Bora TDi 130ch et c'est vrai que ça pousse  Enfin, c'est juste le couple qui donne quelques sensations, et qui évite de trop monter dans les tours  
Mais y'a toujours le "brout-brout-brout" du diesel :hein:


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Il y a trois ans, mes parents avaient loué une Bora TDi 130ch et c'est vrai que ça pousse  Enfin, c'est juste le couple qui donne quelques sensations, et qui évite de trop monter dans les tours
> Mais y'a toujours le "brout-brout-brout" du diesel :hein:



vrai pour le bruit, mais même si tout se fait au couple, tu peux donner du fil à retordre à pas mal de GTIstes  

mais objectivement c'est trop brutal pour être agréable au quotidien, je préfère mon TT même si il est plus avare en sensation, c'est plus agréable au quotidien et moins bruyant !


----------



## NicoMac (22 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'était la Shelby GT350 qui devait (de mémoire) avoir un moteur 5 litres de 300 CV - quant à la boîte, c'était une manuelle !!!! :love:
> Mon souvenir le plus marquant : quand je la mettais en route le matin, devant chez moi, les vitres de la maison "tremblaient" un peu à cause des vibrations... et la sonorité du moteur quand on rétrogradait !!!! :love:



Fantastique, merci pour ce beau morceau de souvenir     

Je n'ai pas eu d'outils aussi légendaire, mais quelques Ford quand même :

Opel Calibra 2.0i (1990-1992)
Opel Calibra V6 (1992-1997)
Ford Focus 2.0i (1997-2000)
Ford Ka (2000-2002)
Ford StreetKa (2002-2004)
Audi A2 (2002 à aujourd'hui)
Ford Focus RS (2002 à aujourd'hui)
Porsche 997 (livraison prévue pour novembre 2004)

A+


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

NicoMac a dit:
			
		

> Fantastique, merci pour ce beau morceau de souvenir
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu d'outils aussi légendaire, mais quelques Ford quand même :
> 
> ...



heuuuu dit moi entre la streetKa et la porche 997 tu as gagné au loto ou eu une promotion inattendue !!   

en tout cas la 997 semble être une superbe auto !!!! un des meilleurs porsche jamais produite !!  
si par hasard tu passes par Rennes passe me voir me la faire essayer !!


----------



## kitetrip (22 Octobre 2004)

NicoMac a dit:
			
		

> Opel Calibra V6 (1992-1997)


Celle-là, j'aimerais bien l'avoir... une bonne bagnole d'étudiant pour avaler des bornes


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> vrai pour le bruit, mais même si tout se fait au couple, tu peux donner du fil à retordre à pas mal de GTIstes
> 
> mais objectivement c'est trop brutal pour être agréable au quotidien, je préfère mon TT même si il est plus avare en sensation, c'est plus agréable au quotidien et moins bruyant !



TON TT c'est UNE voiture.

On est en France, tu es donc autorisé à utiliser le féminin dans les cas ou ça s'impose.

MON TT, y a un petit coté, "moderne" (euphémisme) qui me défrise souverainement.


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

Navré de défriser ta belle mise en plis, mais il sagit d'un coupé donc "un" !  

va chez un concessionnaire Audi il te confirmera qu'il sagit d'un TT, mais si vraiment ça t'empêche de dormir, dit "une"  

allez bonne nuit


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, j'aimerais bien l'avoir... une bonne bagnole d'étudiant pour avaler des bornes



et des litres d'essence


----------



## NicoMac (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et des litres d'essence



Ben pour tout dire, ma Calibra V6 était plus sobre que ma Focus 2.0i, environ 9l./100km contre 9,5l./100 en moyenne sur leur durée d'utilisation respective


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

wahouuuu un vrai gouffre cette Focus !! et appétit d'oiseau pour la calibra


----------



## kitetrip (22 Octobre 2004)

J'ai l'habitude avec la mienne... Un plein pour 450km   en parcours mixte et 650km sur autoroute.

Alors que mes potes, avec leurs autres Clio 1 diesel, arrivent facilement à 750 voir 800km ! ! Même s'il n'arrive plus forcement à me suivre  ...

En tout cas, pour l'instant, un pote de notre promo tient le top reccord : Peugeot 205 de 1987 avec 450 000 km  ! ! Et moteur d'origine ! !


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

impressionant !!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Navré de défriser ta belle mise en plis, mais il sagit d'un coupé donc "un" !
> 
> va chez un concessionnaire Audi il te confirmera qu'il sagit d'un TT, mais si vraiment ça t'empêche de dormir, dit "une"
> 
> allez bonne nuit



Rien de ce qui se passe ici ne m'empêche de dormir.

Les concessionnaires audi ne font manifestement pas assez d'études.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'habitude avec la mienne... Un plein pour 450km   en parcours mixte et 650km sur autoroute.
> 
> Alors que mes potes, avec leurs autres Clio 1 diesel, arrivent facilement à 750 voir 800km ! ! Même s'il n'arrive plus forcement à me suivre  ...
> 
> En tout cas, pour l'instant, un pote de notre promo tient le top reccord : Peugeot 205 de 1987 avec 450 000 km  ! ! Et moteur d'origine ! !



Y a aussi des HDI, qui frisent le 950 km avec un plein...


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les concessionnaires audi ne font manifestement pas assez d'études.


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien de ce qui se passe ici ne m'empêche de dormir.
> 
> Les concessionnaires audi ne font manifestement pas assez d'études.



 :mouais: c'est beau l'humilité, j'aime les gens qui respectent les autres et savent rester simple


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a aussi des HDI, qui frisent le 950 km avec un plein...



le nombre de km fait avec un plein ne veut strictement rien dire !! c'est le rapport litre de carburant au 100 km qui compte... pour quelqu'un qui est plein d'éducation, je suis déçu


----------



## kitetrip (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a aussi des HDI, qui frisent le 950 km avec un plein...


Exact, un pote de l'année dernière (il est plus là, il n'a pas eu son année) avait une 206 HDi 90ch  ... Comme l'IUP est sur Poitiers et qu'il habite dans les Hautes Alpes, il devait bien se taper 800km le jour de chaque vacances! Et, avec de la route et auturoute, il arrivait à faire le trajet en un seul plein


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Exact, un pote de l'année dernière (il est plus là, il n'a pas eu son année) avait une 206 HDi 90ch  ... Comme l'IUP est sur Poitiers et qu'il habite dans les Hautes Alpes, il devait bien se taper 800km ! Et, avec de la route et auturoute, il arrivait à faire le trajet en un seul plein



Ouais, moi j'avais une Xsara (je sais..rires..) HDI 90, et il m'est arrivé des dizaines de fois de faire le plein aprés 950 km, avec le voyant reserve à peine allumé...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> le nombre de km fait avec un plein ne veut strictement rien dire !! c'est le rapport litre de carburant au 100 km qui compte... pour quelqu'un qui est plein d'éducation, je suis déçu



Tu m'expliques la différence abruti ???

Je vais essayer de t'expliquer.

Avant avec un plein de 46 litres je faisais 950 bornes.

Maintenant avec un plein de 60 litres (du même carburant...) je fais 800 bornes.

Conclusion du type super plein d'éducation que je suis ???

Maintenant je consomme plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'est beau l'humilité, j'aime les gens qui respectent les autres et savent rester simple



Moi je n'aime pas ces gens là.


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'expliques la différence abruti ???
> 
> Je vais essayer de t'expliquer.
> 
> ...



ne m'explique pas ce que je viens de te démontrer t'es englué du bulbe ce soir ou quoi  !!
 

franchement je suis très déçu !!

allez pas grave  ça arrive même au meilleur


----------



## iMax (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'expliques la différence abruti ???
> 
> Je vais essayer de t'expliquer.
> 
> ...



Ça peut varier pas mal pendant les permiers miliers de km


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'aime pas ces gens là.



et il te le rende bien


----------



## iMax (22 Octobre 2004)

Je sens que ça va abraser comme ce n'était plus arrivé depuis longtemps


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ne m'explique pas ce que je viens de te démontrer t'es englué du bulbe ce soir ou quoi  !!
> 
> 
> franchement je suis très déçu !!
> ...



Le fait que ce soit grave ou pas n'a aucune importance..

Ce que je veux te dire (sans insister trop car, encore une fois, je me tripote allègrement à l'idée de ne pas être compris de mon entourage...) c'est que tu aurais tort de croire que le fait que les réservoirs ne soient pas tous de la même contenance m'ait échappé.

Vraiment tort.

Mais c'est tout, le reste je m'en tape, tu veux causer "banlieue" c'est ton problème...(c'est bien d'un problème qu'il s'agit...).

Je t'embrasse dans le cou (tu sais ce que ça implique...)


----------



## kitetrip (22 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ça va abraser comme ce n'était plus arrivé depuis longtemps


Bon ben je vais vous laisser :rateau:


----------



## iMax (22 Octobre 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais vous laisser :rateau:



Faites.


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est que tu aurais tort de croire que le fait que les réservoirs ne soient pas tous de la même contenance m'ait échappé.


d'ou tu sors ça  je vais à mon tour tenter une explication (pas facile avec un vocabulaire de banlieue !!) le fait qu'une voiture fasse 800 km et une autre 950 ne veut rien dire si on ne sait pas combien de litres d'essence chacune a besoin pour réaliser ces trajets et relis tes posts à aucun moment tu ne parles de la contenance du réservoir de ta voiture  oups j'allais oublier :"Yooo"
Vraiment tort.



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je t'embrasse dans le cou (tu sais ce que ça implique...)


la j'avoue mes limites culturelles, non je ne sais pas  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> d'ou tu sors ça  je vais à mon tour tenter une explication (pas facile avec un vocabulaire de banlieue !!) le fait qu'une voiture fasse 800 km et une autre 950 ne veut rien dire si on ne sait pas combien de litres d'essence chacune a besoin pour réaliser ces trajets et relis tes posts à aucun moment tu ne parles de la contenance du réservoir de ta voiture  oups j'allais oublier :"Yooo"
> Vraiment tort.
> 
> 
> la j'avoue mes limites culturelles, non je ne sais pas  :rose:



ça implique que je sois derrière toi...
 

ZIP....


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça implique que je sois derrière toi...
> 
> 
> ZIP....



oups :affraid:  :modo: 

help me...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

trop tard..


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

hhuummmmmpppfffffffff  


pfioouuuuu... finalement c'est pas si terrible qu'on veut bien le faire croire  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

L'ensemble de la communauté scientifique s'entend même à dire que seule la première fois coute..


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

vivement la prochaine alors


----------



## Blytz (22 Octobre 2004)

Mais en plus il en redemande le cochon..


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

ça leur fait toutes ça...


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

faut prendre le plaisir ou il est !!  et on ne vie qu'une fois    :love:


----------



## woulf (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> trop tard..



Non, ça c'est ce qu'il y a de marqué sur la savonnette  :mouais:


----------



## woulf (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> faut prendre le plaisir ou il est !!  et on ne vie qu'une fois    :love:



Ah ! Monsieur a fréquenté les mêmes écoles que les concessionnaires Audi  

Cela étant, tu as UNE voiture de marque Audi, qui est UN modèle Coupé  
Donc plutôt que de dire que tout le monde a tort, autant dire que personne n'a raison


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Monsieur a fréquenté les mêmes écoles que les concessionnaires Audi
> 
> Cela étant, tu as UNE voiture de marque Audi, qui est UN modèle Coupé
> Donc plutôt que de dire que tout le monde a tort, autant dire que personne n'a raison



est-ce bien nécessaire  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

Perso j'aime pas trop ne pas avoir raison...

En tant que médiateur (si besoin était...) j'aurais plutôt dit que tout le monde avait raison...


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'aime pas trop ne pas avoir raison...
> 
> En tant que médiateur (si besoin était...) j'aurais plutôt dit que tout le monde avait raison...



n'aimant pas avoir tort non plus  je trouve la solution de sonnyboy tout à fait juste   

et remarqué bien que je n''ai jamais dit que tu avais tort !! juste que les commercos d'audi (les peu éduqués  ) disait "un", c'est tout


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Monsieur a fréquenté les mêmes écoles que les concessionnaires Audi
> 
> Cela étant, tu as UNE voiture de marque Audi, qui est UN modèle Coupé
> Donc plutôt que de dire que tout le monde a tort, autant dire que personne n'a raison



Honnêtement je crois qu'on était loin de ce genre de subtilité, c'était juste un peu de conformisme (pas grave certes...) mais j'suis pas fan c'est tout.

Maintenant j'me doute bien qu'il fait la différence entre UNE voiture et UN bateau...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Octobre 2004)

Allez, on s'enf... euh...brasse pardon...

Et on en parle plus...


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

ça marche top la amigo


----------



## woulf (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> n'aimant pas avoir tort non plus  je trouve la solution de sonnyboy tout à fait juste
> 
> et remarqué bien que je n''ai jamais dit que tu avais tort !! juste que les commercos d'audi (les peu éduqués  ) disait "un", c'est tout



/mode SonnyBoy on

J'aime pas les commerciaux, me font gerber avec leurs costards à deux balles, leur pseudo air branché et leur discours préfabriqué pour fourguer leurs poubelles.

/mode SonnyBoy off


----------



## woulf (22 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> n'aimant pas avoir tort non plus  je trouve la solution de sonnyboy tout à fait juste



rahlala, vous êtes du genre à voir le verre à moitié plein, vous, des optimistes 
Manque plus que zebig  :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, moi j'avais une Xsara (je sais..rires..)





Comme Jean Claude Convenant ?!

:affraid:


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme Jean Claude Convenant ?!
> 
> :affraid:



Meuuuuu non c'est une Xantia qu'il a lui... beaucoup plus sport


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuu non c'est une Xantia qu'il a lui... beaucoup plus sport



Ah oui, autant pour moi !


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

Po grave c'est pas facile de faire la différence entre une sportive de haut vol et une autre, c'est comme entre 2 Ferrari, c'est jamais facile de les différencier  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant j'me doute bien qu'il fait la différence entre UNE voiture et UN bateau...



Sans doute mais d'après James Bond, qui est tout de même LA référence, il n'y en aurait pas :mouais:  

PS: Salut Sonny


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

ah bah si James l'a dit alors


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuu non c'est une Xantia qu'il a lui... beaucoup plus sport



C'est fini ça, il vient de signer la "mondeo" sur 5 ans...

Suivez pas...


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini ça, il vient de signer la "mondeo" sur 5 ans...
> 
> Suivez pas...



Mmmeeeeeeeeeerde, mais jean-Claude sans sa Xantia, c'est plus vraiment Jean-Claude !! :rose: 

Rrrrraaaaaah j'suis déçu


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah bah si James l'a dit alors



Mais c'était après une dizaine de vodkas-martinis, et il dessinait des sexes sur le comptoir avec les olives, alors, bon...


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'était après une dizaine de vodkas-martinis, et il dessinait des sexes sur le comptoir avec les olives, alors, bon...



utilisait-il des cornichons avec les olives ?? :mouais: 
parce que la c'est grave alors !!


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Non, l'honneur de la Reine est sauf !
Pis y met pas de cornichons dans son martini, le jimmy sirop-sirop-7


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

En parlant de Citroën, il y a eu quelques modèles assez incroyables :

Ce modèle, et celui là par exemple.

Coté catalogues, c'est aussi toute une époque !


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

La Buick "Le sabre" m'a aussi toujours fait délirer...


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Ca me rappelle l'essai de la "Quick" par Spirou et Fantasio (alors propriétaires de la Turbotraction I) et le petit commentaire acerbe de Fantasio sur le design de la "Quick"


----------



## kitetrip (23 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de Citroën, il y a eu quelques modèles assez incroyables :
> 
> Ce modèle, et celui là par exemple.
> 
> Coté catalogues, c'est aussi toute une époque !


:love: Je veux une DS 23 Injection :love: 
Et la Citroën SM à moteur Maserati... :love: :love: Maintenant qu'on arrive (enfin) à le fiabiliser, cette voiture reste superbe ! Un mythe même !

Quand je parle de ça à mes potes, ils me répondent : "T'as des gout de merde ! Rien ne vaut une Leon TDi 150ch"  

Mais bon, comme je dis, j'adore les vieilles bagnoles !
L'autre jour, je me renseignais sur le prix des AC Cobra 427Ci modèle 65... 430 000 euros selon palmares   ! ! !


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

J'avais un pote avec une ID19 (quasi comme la DS), c'est sympa, dans le genre souple, mais sympa


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Quand je parle de ça à mes potes, ils me répondent : "T'as des gout de merde ! Rien ne vaut une Leon TDi 150ch"



Tes potes sont des branleurs ignorants : La "1063" les grille en quelques secondes, il suffit de lire les données techniques en bas de page !

Il n'y a qu'une voiture au monde capable de rivaliser avec la "1063": la "1095"... Accélerations dignes d'une fusée Saturne V, et la même impression de quitter la terre a chaque fois que le feu passe au vert !


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Mais la Dauphine avait une tenue de route déplorable ! Fallait poser un parpaing dans le coffre pour coller suffisamment à la route dans les virages serrés (ma tante en a eu une, mais j'étais petit, je ne rappelle bien que de la couleur, le reste m'a été raconté plus tard )


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ma tante en a eu une



Alors c'était sûrement ton oncle!


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Mwarf !    
Perdu, à leur mariage, ils ont acheté (je vous le donne en mille), une R12 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Le barbu : "Tu crois que c'est sec ?"
Fantomas : "Attendons encore 10 secondes avant d'enlever nos doigts, s'agirait pas que ça se décolle en vol !"


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La Buick "Le sabre" m'a aussi toujours fait délirer...



Amok, leecher


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Celà ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute, mais il aime la 1063, la 4 cv "améliorée", et ça, ça sauve tout !   

(mp pour mackie : de toute façon, c'est en VO, alors, ma petite...)


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Amok, leecher



Ce n'est pas parce que tu viens d'apprendre un nouveau mot qu'il faut l'employer à tord et à travers ! Tu (vous) peux (pouvez) preciser ?


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

leecher = voleur, pompeur, resuceur, récupérateur (dans l'ordre inverse de la courtoisie)  

edit : ...mais "recycleur" me paraît être le terme le plus correct


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> leecher = voleur, pompeur, resuceur, récupérateur (dans l'ordre inverse de la courtoisie)



Oui, merci, au pire des cas je sais utiliser Google. Mais en l'occurence?


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Je n'en sais pas plus, mais il semble que mackie ait déjà émis ce lien...

Moi, je m'en lave les mains, vu l'attirance que j'ai pour les buick


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2004)

Ah... Toutes mes confuses alors. C'est affreux : moi qui pensait avoir lu l'ensemble des dix huit mille sept cent et quelques posts de mackie, je découvre avec effroi qu'il en est certains qui sont passés au travers de ma vigilance....

Eh bien, nous savons maintenant que Mackie et moi avons des points communs, en plus d'un système pileux qui fait de nous les rois des petits bains des piscines municipales. Qui l'eu cru ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, merci, au pire des cas je sais utiliser Google. Mais en l'occurence?


Ben resuceur, allez ! au travail !  

ps : azzedine1: mok en arabe ca veut dire enc******


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben resuceur, allez ! au travail !
> 
> ps : azzedine1: mok en arabe ca veut dire enc******



Et spermathèque, en français, ça veut dire pièce réfrigérée avec plein de demi-ADN ?


----------



## kitetrip (23 Octobre 2004)

Pour réver :








Et ensuite, se faire une petite course entre potes :


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de Citroën, il y a eu quelques modèles assez incroyables :



Tu as oublié, Amok, une des rares voitures bimoteurs   : la rare mais célèbre 2CV saharienne avec un moteur à l'avant et un moteur à l'arrière :





Il n'y a que la garde au sol un peu réduite   qui l'empêchait de passer partout. Je me suis fait balader avec ça sur les Causses, c'était plutôt rigolo.

J'ai également vu dans ma prime jeunesse le modèle (unique ?) adapté par les pompiers de Grimaud, je crois  : deux avants de 2CV collé cul à cul. Inutile de chercher un endroit pour tourner sur les chemins :tu changes de côté et tu repars en avant.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

J'ai également eu un bouquin (égaré depuis longtemps) montrant un "coupé" 4L (Renault 4), enfin plutôt un "tranché" qu'un coupé  2 portes, tout tronçonné et ressoudé : un bijou !
Faudrait que je retrouve cet ouvrage : "véhicules insolites" ou un truc du genre (en noir et blanc, très rigolo) 

J'y repense car il y a dedans la motocyclette gyroscopique à une roue (le conducteur est dans le diamètre) - en deux ou trois versions - car je viens d'en voir un avatar dans le film d'animation Steamboy d'Otomo il n'y a pas 1/2 heure


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Pour réver :



AC Cobra la voiture de mes rêves... rëve inaccessible


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Bah, touches-toi


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

c'est ce que je fais mon capitaine


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

ah si je pouvais te bouler 2 fois


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah si je pouvais te bouler 2 fois



[demande spécial aux modos] Supermoquette peut-il avoir une dérogation pour une double voir triple boulage à suivre (j'ai encore l'intention d'être drôle  ) [/demande special aux modos]


----------



## kitetrip (24 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié, Amok, une des rares voitures bimoteurs   : la rare mais célèbre 2CV saharienne avec un moteur à l'avant et un moteur à l'arrière :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dans Colin McRae 4 sur PC (boouh ! le traitre  ), on peut débloquer cette voiture après plusieurs rallyes ! !
 Et c'est déjà sur ordi trop marrant à conduire (on voit bien la deudeuche se pencher dans les virages :love: )


----------



## kitetrip (24 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'y repense car il y a dedans la motocyclette gyroscopique à une roue (le conducteur est dans le diamètre) - en deux ou trois versions - car je viens d'en voir un avatar dans le film d'animation Steamboy d'Otomo il n'y a pas 1/2 heure


 Mon collocataire l'a prise en photo dans un musée... Attends, je retrouve la photo !


----------



## kitetrip (24 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> AC Cobra la voiture de mes rêves... rëve inaccessible


Pour se consoler, on peut trouver de très belles répliques... Comme par exemple DAX (Grande Bretagne) avec sa Tojeiro :mouais: 

Le chassis a l'air efficace (comme sur la Cobra, le moteur est monté derrière les roues avant)  :








Et les suspensions avant sont tout simplement deux triangles superposés  :









Les performances, quant à elles, dépendent du moteur choisi.. Par exemple, pour un "classique" V8 Rover, le 0 à 100km/h est abattu en 7.4 secondes  mais avec du bon vieux moteur américain, genre un V8 Chevrolet de 454 ci (près de 7 litres), le 0 à 100km/h est atteint en 3.9 secondes    Bref, des performances d'AC Cobra (qui écrasent encore la plupart des Ferrari actuelles sur ce point).

D'après le site, DAX vous permet de choisir votre moteur (tout dépend de votre budget en fait :rateau: ).


En ce qui concerne l'extérieur, ça a l'air du propre, je vous laisse juger par vous même :





L'installation du moteur est en tout cas très sognée (ici, un V8 Chevrolet) :





L'habitacle intérieur (et quelques détails extérieurs) trahira la présence d'une réplique d'AC Cobra :


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2004)

J'ai un voisin qui en a une avec le V8 Chevy, c'est toujours un mini tremblement de terre lorsqu'il la démarre :love:

Très très belle voiture


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

>


merci mon Dieu d'avoir créé l'Homme qui a créé ce genre d'engin...Merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2004)

... tidju ! je vendrais mon corps pour une bagnole pareille !!!!!! :love: 
ps : à ceux qui ne manqueront pas de me répondre que le prix de mon corps ne suffirait même pas à acheter la pipette du pneu avant gauche, je répondrais simplement : m....... !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> mais avec du bon vieux moteur américain, genre un V8 Chevrolet de 454 ci (près de 7 litres), le 0 à 100km/h est atteint en 3.9 secondes    Bref, des performances d'AC Cobra (qui écrasent encore la plupart des Ferrari actuelles sur ce point).



Vrai si tu vas tout droit !! mais faut pas lui demander de tourner efficacement ou de freiner  
et puis niveau conso on parle plus en litre aux 10km mais en nombre de pneux   

Sinon elle est ma-gni-fi-que


----------



## kitetrip (25 Octobre 2004)

> Vrai si tu vas tout droit !! mais faut pas lui demander de tourner efficacement ou de freiner


La bonne méthode américaine... On fonce comme un malade à la moindre ligne droite et on pile à l'approche du virage  




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tidju ! je vendrais mon corps pour une bagnole pareille !!!!!! :love:


La liste des prix de DAX est digne d'un artisan... Pour une DAX Tojeiro bien équipée, compte environ 25000¤  

Pour ce prix là, tu aura juste besoin de vendre ton rein au marché noir :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Vrai si tu vas tout droit !! mais faut pas lui demander de tourner efficacement ou de freiner
> et puis niveau conso on parle plus en litre aux 10km mais en nombre de pneux
> 
> Sinon elle est ma-gni-fi-que


 C'est aussi ce qui fait le charme de ces bagnoles 

 Je lorgne vers une Camaro de 82 pas chère et en super état :rateau:


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> merci mon Dieu d'avoir créé l'Homme qui a créé ce genre d'engin...Merci


  pervers !


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tidju ! je vendrais mon corps pour une bagnole pareille !!!!!! :love:
> ps : à ceux qui ne manqueront pas de me répondre que le prix de mon corps ne suffirait même pas à acheter la pipette du pneu avant gauche, je répondrais simplement : m....... !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


 sans compter que tu serais bien emmerdé, après pour la conduire !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce qui fait le charme de ces bagnoles
> 
> Je lorgne vers une Camaro de 82 pas chère et en super état :rateau:


personnellement je ne trouve pas ça super viril.... 







"Girl like you !!!!!!!!"  


3.....2........1.................éjection du forum


----------



## piro (25 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce qui fait le charme de ces bagnoles
> 
> Je lorgne vers une Camaro de 82 pas chère et en super état :rateau:


une camaro de 82 bof





elle est plus jolie comme ca en version SS 1968


----------



## kitetrip (25 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> elle est plus jolie comme ca en version SS 1968


:love: :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## piro (25 Octobre 2004)

courage 
elle n est que a 39900$
CAMARO 68 SS


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2004)

*DaimlerChrysler va lancer une Mercedes hybride *

*Francfort (afp) Mercedes, filiale du groupe germano-américain DaimlerChrysler, va lancer dans les cinq prochaines années un véhicule à motorisation hybride. Le groupe veut concurrencer les modèles japonais, notamment la Prius de Toyota. *

"Il s'agira d'une Mercedes à motorisation hybride classique essence-électricité", a expliqué lundi une porte-parole. Ce modèle sera d'abord destiné aux marchés japonais et américain, où les véhicules hybrides se vendent très bien: moins gourmands en carburants, ils profitent à plein de la hausse des prix du pétrole. Toyota a ainsi vendu quelque 24 000 exemplaires de son modèle hybride Prius aux Etats-Unis l'an dernier et il devrait dépasser les 47 000 unités cette année. En Europe, les chiffres de ventes devraient en revanche rester marginaux, du fait de la concurrence du diesel, explique DaimlerChrysler.

Porsche a également l'intention d'utiliser la technologie Toyota pour un Cayenne hybride

Que font les autres???


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce qui fait le charme de ces bagnoles
> 
> Je lorgne vers une Camaro de 82 pas chère et en super état :rateau:


La c'est pas possible de faire autrement !! t'est obligé de m'emmener faire un 'ti tour


----------



## iMax (25 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> une camaro de 82 bof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas les mêmes prix, aussi :rose: 

Si j'avais les moyens, j'achèterais direct une Mustang cab'


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Pour réver :



J'arrive en retard...  N'empêche cette petite AC Cobra... :love: Elle me botte bien...  J'en veux une jaune, assortie à mes lunettes.


----------



## kitetrip (25 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive en retard...  N'empêche cette petite AC Cobra... :love:


Moi c'est décidé : j'économise pour une DAX Tojeiro, qui me parait une très bonne réplique et surtout, abordable ! ! Et vu que l'on a affaire à des artisans, c'est la garantie d'obtenir un véhicule unique  

Et si j'arrive encore plus à économiser, je me prends la Mazda RX-8, qui elle, peut être utilisée au quotidien (4 vraies places, un bon coffre... et toujours ce rotatif de 1300cm3 de 241ch jusqu'à 9500 tmp :love: )


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est décidé : j'économise pour une DAX Tojeiro, qui me parait une très bonne réplique et surtout, abordable ! ! Et vu que l'on a affaire à des artisans, c'est la garantie d'obtenir un véhicule unique
> 
> Et si j'arrive encore plus à économiser, je me prends la Mazda RX-8, qui elle, peut être utilisée au quotidien (4 vraies places, un bon coffre... et toujours ce rotatif de 1300cm3 de 241ch jusqu'à 9500 tmp :love: )


et un superbe Audi TT d'occasion, mais récent 2 ans ma-gni-fi-que, ça te tente pas ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Et si j'arrive encore plus à économiser, je me prends la Mazda RX-8, ......




mais ques'elle a cette voiture?  
l'homme me casse les pieds depuis 4 mois avec cette titine....

je dois pas ceder, je dois pas l'accompagner chez le concessionaire.......


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2004)

C'est une voiture qui tourne, les autres pîlonnent


----------



## kitetrip (25 Octobre 2004)

> mais ques'elle a cette voiture?


 
C'est ce petit bolide là :






Moteur : type Wankel, bi-rotor, environ 2x 650cm3
Puissance : 231ch à 8 200 tr/mn (rupteur à 9500 tr/mn)

Et surtout, 4 véritables places :






Pour emporter toute la famille :love: enfin, ma future famille (faudra demander à madame   )


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2004)

A moi aussi, elle me plait bien ! La cobra également d'ailleurs


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais ques'elle a cette voiture?
> l'homme me casse les pieds depuis 4 mois avec cette titine....
> 
> je dois pas ceder, je dois pas l'accompagner chez le concessionaire.......



Le probléme c'est surtout le pompiste... surtout en ce moment...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout, 4 véritables places :




hi hi hi      

voilà l'argument qu'il m'a sorti en mai a l'achat de ma titine et accessoirement a l'apprendissage de fifille en conduite accompagné !!!


desolé pour tous mais entre l'homme avec sa mazda, fifille avec son audi coupé , c'est moi qui l'as emporté.....une coupé sans pretention et surtout que on ne voit pas a tous les coin de la rue et...... j'ai pas de mal a la trouver quand je me gare dans les parking immense des  supermarchés !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... et surtout que on ne voit pas a tous les coin de la rue et...... j'ai pas de mal a la trouver quand je me gare dans les parking immense des  supermarchés !!!!



Tu m'étonnes !!!!      :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (25 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes !!!!    :love: :love: :rateau:


Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs


----------



## alan.a (25 Octobre 2004)

Il ne faut pas que ma femme voit cette voiture !!!
Elle veut me faire bosser pour que je lui en paye une !!!

Avec mon rêve de BMW 1200 GS, je vais faire petit joueur


----------



## kitetrip (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et un superbe Audi TT d'occasion, mais récent 2 ans ma-gni-fi-que, ça te tente pas ? :love:


  Pour tout dire, j'aime la différence... C'est d'ailleurs un critère qui m'a beaucoup porté à switcher chez Apple 

    Alors une Audi TT, quoi de plus banal... J'habite en plein centre ville et des Audi TT, j'en vois une tous les week-end 

    Alors que la Mazda RX8, je n'en ai vue que deux depuis (sur l'autoroute et à Tours : je l'ai même prise en photo :love... nan franchement c'est une voiture si différente :
    > pas de moteur à piston traditionnel (comme sur toutes les voitures) mais un bi-rotor, pas de soupapes !
    > de l'extérieur on a droit à quatres jolies portes dont 2 s'ouvrant dans le sens contraire de la marche
    > une sonorité inconnue (quand on franchi les 4000 tpm)
 > et un prix très compétitif 33000¤ compte tenu de l'offre (climatisation, système Hi-Fi Bose, chargeur 6CD, ordinateur de bord, GPS...)

   Certes, ça n'a pas la classe, mais bon, la classe pour moi c'est comme les habits, c'est superflu  

    Mes parents ont eu pendant 2 ans une Audi A4, on l'a revendue... C'est une voiture sans charme, certes très belle :love: mais elle n'a pas trop de personalité :mouais:. C'est d'ailleurs le repproche que je fais aux Audi : où est donc passé l'esprit des concept-car 
 En plus, on dirait que tous les gens en Audi sont obligé de faire la gueule au volant... Toujours sérieux, ou alors "genre je regarde les gens pour dire : t'as vu ma caisse", comme s'ils étaient dans une classe à part 

 C'est sûr, quand je prenais l'A4 de mes parents pour sortir le samedi soir, c'était reggae en fond sonore et on riait comme on se moquait de ma brave Opel et sa boite automatique de pépé  ... Bref une ambiance plus chaleureuse que ces jeunes arrivistes qui pour le plaisir se piègent en ville avec leurs grosses allemandes 


     Rassurez-vous, je n'ai rien comme les possesseurs d'Audi (ou autres bagnoles haut de gamme)... Puisqu'on en avait une 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon rêve de BMW 1200 GS, je vais faire petit joueur


 Ben ta voiture, tu te l'achètes... pour toi non ?


----------



## alan.a (25 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Ben ta voiture, tu te l'achètes... pour toi non ?



heu ... c'est une moto  ... et 10 fois moins chère (mais très chère quand même)


----------



## iMax (25 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, aujourd'hui, j'ai vu une Modus portant en gros le nom d'un important garage Renault ici en Suisse romande...Je l'ai suivie un bout mais j'ai décroché quand je me suis rendu compte que le mec la conduisant devait rouler à plus de 120 km sur une route cantonale (limite: 80km/h)...  

Sinon, on devrait bientôt commencer à trouver ça sur nos routes 







Je suis impatient de la voire en vrai


----------



## kitetrip (25 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> heu ... c'est une moto  ... et 10 fois moins chère (mais très chère quand même)


Milles excuses :rose: 

 :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> En plus, on dirait que tous les gens en Audi sont obligé de faire la gueule au volant... Toujours sérieux, ou alors "genre je regarde les gens pour dire : t'as vu ma caisse", comme s'ils étaient dans une classe à part



Tu parles de décubitus ou des possesseurs de sa marque fétiche ? 

(et d'un des mes beaux-frères mais c'est un marrant.  )

Je ris mais c'est vrai que les Audi sont de belles voitures mais presque trop parfaite, rigide.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de Citroën, il y a eu quelques modèles assez incroyables :
> 
> Ce modèle, et celui là par exemple.
> 
> Coté catalogues, c'est aussi toute une époque !



Il est super sympa ce catalogue.
Comme tu l'écris, c'est aussi toute une époque.

Citroen revient avec des modèles plus sympa mais qui joue peut-être trop sur "cette nostalgie". 
Mais bon, je préfère qu'il fasse ça plutôt que de refaire des clones de Peugeot comme avec saxo/106.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> heu ... c'est une moto  ... et 10 fois moins chère (mais très chère quand même)



Ce qui est chouette avec les motos BMW, c'est qu'elles vieillissent très bien.
Les premières GS qui avaient pris un coup de vieux à la sortie du nouveau modèle (modèle canard) ont à nouveau un charme fous.   
Côté mécanique, rien à craindre. 





















Comme ceci, tu pourras mettre tes appareils photos dedans Alan.


----------



## alan.a (25 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme ceci, tu pourras mettre tes appareils photos dedans Alan.





Mais dans les bouchons, c'est moins la fête quand même !!!

Et puis, pour la photo, j'ai pas besoin d'autant !!!


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, pour la photo, j'ai pas besoin d'autant !!!



héhé, j'avais cru, j'ai lu ton sujet dans "photo", il y a des appareils photos relativement encombrent.


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, on devrait bientôt commencer à trouver ça sur nos routes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu la croiseras plutôt sous cette forme :






J'en ai déjà vu pas mal, au mois 3 dans les rues de Paris depuis cet été... Et sinon plein au Mondial de l'auto.  Elle a pas une "gueule facile" mais c'est une voiture sympa.... mais hélas très chère.

'+


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas une "gueule facile" mais c'est une voiture sympa.... mais hélas très chère.
> 
> '+



Je crois également que son prix va en refroidir plus d'un. D'un autre côté, les deux portes coulissantes sont sympas mais de là à justifier le prix?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Octobre 2004)

Celle qui va succeder à la 206 "trop vue et re-vue" a l'air vraiment pas mal...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je crois également que son prix va en refroidir plus d'un. D'un autre côté, les deux portes coulissantes sont sympas mais de là à justifier le prix?



Ah ! Elle est chère ? C'est ma maman qui va être déçue


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Celle qui va succeder à la 206 "trop vue et re-vue" a l'air vraiment pas mal...



Oui, j'ai vu des images dans l'Auto-Journal et si elle ressemble à ces photos, elle sera top.
Evidement, comme elle sera jolie, on en verra partout et on s'en lassera.


----------



## alan.a (26 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'avais cru, j'ai lu ton sujet dans "photo", il y a des appareils photos relativement encombrent.


Les appareils sont parfois plus gros, mais je n'ai pas 12 000 accessoires non plus.
Ma configuration est plutôt moyen-format avec son unique objectif, cellule et 3 rouleaux, le tout tient dans une demi boite à chaussure. Le plus « embêtant » c'est le gros pied photo en fonte.








Je ne suis pas trop fan, elle a un côté tuning que j'aime pas trop.
Je trouve la poignée et le rail mal intégrés
Par contre, l'idée de la porte coulissante est une bonne chose, même si l'accès aux places arrière n'est pas total.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

>



moi perso je l'aime pas du tout...
cele me fait penser a une espace model miniature

maintenaint faut la voir en vrai


----------



## kitetrip (26 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop fan, elle a un côté tuning que j'aime pas trop.
> Je trouve la poignée et le rail mal intégrés
> Par contre, l'idée de la porte coulissante est une bonne chose, même si l'accès aux places arrière n'est pas total.


Tout à fait d'accord  . Je suis sûr qu'il aurait été possible de réaliser des portes coulissantes sans utiliser de rails (pensez simplement aux portes des autocars   )... 
Quant aux poignées, elles sont mal intégrées mais c'est normal, il en faut bien pour ouvrir les portes


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

je les trouve pas trop moches finalement, avec une petite préférence pour la Peugeot (ce qui est rare chez moi). Vous allez voir, on va tous s'y faire : je me souviens des premières réactions quand la twingo est sortie.


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

ayant vu la modus recemment sur un parking 
je la trouve tres moche esthetiquement
mais j attends la dérivée de chez nissan sur la même plateforme qui semble plus reussie niveau design


----------



## kitetrip (29 Octobre 2004)

Juste pour le fun, j'ai imaginé une berline haut de gamme :





Avec soit une motorisation classique (V6 en position longitudinale avant)... La boite de vitesse étant positionné sur le train arrière, pour une meilleure répartition des masses  :






Ou alors, pour plus de fun, avec un V8 en porte-à-faux arrière  






Oui, c'est vrai, je m'emmerde pas mal en cours :rateau:

PS : Je n'ai aucune véritable connaissance en mécanique, la plupart des éléments déssinés ici sont purement décoratifs


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour le fun, j'ai imaginé une berline haut de gamme :



Coupé Série 6 BMW?


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Coupé Série 6 BMW?



J'ai un ami qui s'en ai acheté une !! GÉ-NIAL... 
il la prise noire, jante de 19" et intérieur cuir bordeaux !! :love: j'adooooooore :love:


----------



## kitetrip (30 Octobre 2004)

Pour être franc, je n'y avais même pas pensé ! !

Mais c'est vrai que le Coupé Série 6 est superbe :love: Je crois que je suis l'un des rares à apprécier le style de Bangle  (sauf la Série 7)


----------



## emge (30 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord  . Je suis sûr qu'il aurait été possible de réaliser des portes coulissantes sans utiliser de rails (pensez simplement aux portes des autocars   )...
> Quant aux poignées, elles sont mal intégrées mais c'est normal, il en faut bien pour ouvrir les portes


Les portes des autocars !!! regarde en une de près tu verras les bras costauds qu'il faut, et qui  nécessitent un débattement latéral extérieur important redonnant tout l'intérêt de la porte coulissante un place intérieure non négligeable pour les bras articulés.   en tous cas une solution très "haut de gamme" mais l'idée est intéressante peut-être davantage pour les très grosses familiales type "espace"


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2004)

On aura bientôt un film sympa sur les bagnoles.


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de Citroën, il y a eu quelques modèles assez incroyables :
> 
> Ce modèle, et celui là par exemple.
> 
> Coté catalogues, c'est aussi toute une époque !


Et dire que j'ai appris à conduire avec la DS, j'avais 12 ans  (*)
Ah, l'époque bénie ou tout était permis sur les routes 

* c'est pas tout à fait vrai, mes premiers kms furent au volant d'une 15/6


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Novembre 2004)

'

Finalement, ils vont la faire !






Fiat Trepiuno

'+


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Finalement, ils vont la faire !
> 
> ...



ça permettra a Amok de changer de voiture


----------



## spyan (11 Novembre 2004)

Que pensez vous de la nouvelle de chez Mercedes-Benz , la CLS ??? Elle est pas belle hein ???


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

personellement je préfère le nouveau SLK


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Finalement, ils vont la faire !
> 
> ...



Excellente nouvelle, elle génial cette petite auto.  
Quand nous devrons changer nos voitures, comme Silvia veut une plus grosse voiture (Style Mégane Break ), je prendrais une petite pour moi. Pourquoi pas celle-là.
(avec un  1,4l ou 1,6 l de +- 110 CV  )


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez vous de la nouvelle de chez Mercedes-Benz , la CLS ??? Elle est pas belle hein ???



Elle est un peu "baroque" mais sympa quand même.


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Excellente nouvelle, elle génial cette petite auto.



Je savais que ça te ferait plaisir. 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> comme Silvia veut une plus grosse



 :mouais: L'opération est prévue quand ?    

'+


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2004)

Pour ceux qui aiment conduire jusque dans leurs nuits, je suis en train de dévorer un polar de Dan Simmons, _L'épée de Darwin_, l'histoire d'un enquêteur d'assurance. Un magnifique polar, où tous les personnnages sont des fans absolus de bagnoles, et passent leur temps à comparer tous les modèles de la terre.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui aiment conduire jusque dans leurs nuits, je suis en train de dévorer un polar de Dan Simmons, _L'épée de Darwin_, l'histoire d'un enquêteur d'assurance. Un magnifique polar, où tous les personnnages sont des fans absolus de bagnoles, et passent leur temps à comparer tous les modèles de la terre.



Génial ce bouquin

Les "sciences fictionneux" (vance, farmer, asimov, brown ...) qui font du polar se débrouillent très bien même mieux que certains "polardeux"

(HS : par ailleurs il y a Zenithar mais je ne sais pas si on peut le considérer comme un dieu)


----------



## guytantakul (12 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez vous de la nouvelle de chez Mercedes-Benz , la CLS ??? Elle est pas belle hein ???



Sais pas trop , j'ai bien passé 40 secondes sur leur site sans voir la calandre, ni une vue de l'avant.
Mais bof, de toute façon, c'est pas mon truc, ces voitures


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: L'opération est prévue quand ?
> 
> '+



héhé.     
J'aurais mieux fait de me taire.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui aiment conduire jusque dans leurs nuits, je suis en train de dévorer un polar de Dan Simmons, _L'épée de Darwin_, l'histoire d'un enquêteur d'assurance. Un magnifique polar, où tous les personnnages sont des fans absolus de bagnoles, et passent leur temps à comparer tous les modèles de la terre.



C'est noté.  

Ca fait un moment que je n'ai plus lu de polar. (hors BD )


----------



## alan.a (12 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand nous devrons changer nos voitures, comme Silvia veut une plus grosse voiture (Style Mégane Break ), je prendrais une petite pour moi. Pourquoi pas celle-là.
> (avec un  1,4l ou 1,6 l de +- 110 CV  )



Moi je propose une Courrèges






Tout electrique, 450 km d'autonomie, 160 km / h
Un look unique, ça tombe bien elle l'est 

Sinon tu as la version précédente


----------



## kitetrip (14 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Moi je propose une Courrèges


Enorme comme voiture, je l'ai vue à la télé et sa bouille est toute craquante :love: 
Ca change en tout cas... j'adore (j'ai aussi un gros penchant pour l'anti-conformisme  )


----------



## Dedalus (14 Novembre 2004)




----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2004)

Et la voiture de l'année 2005, est...


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2004)

la pub anglaise de la C4 déchire


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la pub anglaise de la C4 déchire


marche pas ton lien


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> marche pas ton lien



essais ça


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essais ça



C'est génial.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et la voiture de l'année 2005, est...



ça va peut-être faire bouger les autres constructeurs.


----------



## yoffy (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ça va peut-être faire bouger les autres constructeurs.


Sûrement!.....c'est du bon travail de la part des nippons.  

Mais pour le marché français il faudra une version particulière, au moins aussi polluante, bruyante et chère que notre fameux"Diésel",sinon nous n'y toucherons pas.....et une boite manuelle!


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

La prius a un design affreux je trouve , la fiat panda elle en 2004 était réelement bien  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La prius a un design affreux je trouve , la fiat panda elle en 2004 était réelement bien  :love:



Décidément, je ne suis d'accord avec aucun de tes messages.  Mais bon, ce n'est pas grave.


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, je ne suis d'accord avec aucun de tes messages.  Mais bon, ce n'est pas grave.



Il faut de tout pour faire un monde


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La prius a un design affreux je trouve , la fiat panda elle en 2004 était réelement bien  :love:



Est-il utile de préciser que si la Prius a été désignée voiture de l'année 2005, ça n'a pas pour son design, mais surtout pour sa technologie embarquée et le fait qu'elle soit très écologique tout en étant utilisable au quotidien normalement, sans contrainte. 

Reste que si je devais changer de voiture maintenant, je pense que je regarderais la Prius à deux fois.  

En passant, ne louper pas le reportage de France 2.


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Décembre 2004)

La Golf Plus ("Plus" quoi on sait pas, mais en tout cas pas "plus de grâce"...)











:mouais:

'+


----------



## piro (3 Décembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> La Golf Plus ("Plus" quoi on sait pas, mais en tout cas pas "plus de grâce"...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peut etre plus de ventes ??


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> La Golf Plus ("Plus" quoi on sait pas, mais en tout cas pas "plus de grâce"...)
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> '+



C'est clair. Elle ne dégage rien cette caisse.

La nouvelle Jetta (Borra chez nous ? ) est plus "Accordisée"  (cfr Honda Accord  )














Dans un registre "plus réussi", on commence à voir pas mal de C4 en Belgique, elle est vraiment très très réussie.


----------



## CharlesX (3 Décembre 2004)

L'attaques des clones


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2004)

C'est la version Citroen que je trouve la plus sympa, mais bon, ça tient à pas grand chose.


----------



## alan.a (3 Décembre 2004)

Comme ça, c'est pas évident. C'est dommage que la C1 perde la "tension" que j'aime bien sur la C2


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Petit calcul niveau CP... (Cours préparatoire, pas chef de projet !) :
Sachant que rouler en codes entraîne une consommation électrique de 250 watts, générant une surconsommation de 0,1 à 0,2 litres, qu'il y a 30 millions de véhicules en France, environ, roulant 13 000 km par an et consommant 0,2 l de plus aux 100 k m avec les codes allumés.                 

Cela fait 780 millions de litres de carburant, à 1 euros le litre, en moyenne, sur lequel l'État ponctionne 80% de taxes, on obtient une petite rentrée fiscale de 624 millions d'euros  
Où sont les pigeons
A méditer  :mouais:


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Si votre permis de conduire n'a pas la mention "Modèle des communautés européennes", il vous faut faire de toute urgence une demande avant le 31 12 2004 pour bénéficier de la gratuité du renouvellement.
Passé ce délai le renouvellement sera payant. On parle de 32 Euros.
Procédure à suivre :
Faire faire un duplicata de votre permis à la mairie de votre lieu de résidence.
Puis avec deux photos d'identité récentes, plus une photocopie de votre carte d'identité, vous irez vous présenter à la préfecture (ou sous-préfecture) dont vous dépendez pour lancer la procédure.
Merci de diffuser cette info car l'administration n'ébruite pas cette possibilité "gratuite" et attendra début Janvier pour annoncer que vous devez impérativement faire ce changement...à vos frais.
Amitiés.


----------



## woulf (6 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Petit calcul niveau CP... (Cours préparatoire, pas chef de projet !) :
> Sachant que rouler en codes entraîne une consommation électrique de 250 watts, générant une surconsommation de 0,1 à 0,2 litres, qu'il y a 30 millions de véhicules en France, environ, roulant 13 000 km par an et consommant 0,2 l de plus aux 100 k m avec les codes allumés.
> 
> Cela fait 780 millions de litres de carburant, à 1 euros le litre, en moyenne, sur lequel l'État ponctionne 80% de taxes, on obtient une petite rentrée fiscale de 624 millions d'euros
> ...



Ca me fait une 2e raison de ne pas rouler avec mes codes en plein jour, la première étant qu'en tant que motard je trouve cette disposition inutile et dangereuse pour les motos, déjà que même avec les codes en plein jour, plein d'automobilistes ne les voients pas, au milieu d'une foret de codes....


----------



## sylko (6 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait une 2e raison de ne pas rouler avec mes codes en plein jour, la première étant qu'en tant que motard je trouve cette disposition inutile et dangereuse pour les motos, déjà que même avec les codes en plein jour, plein d'automobilistes ne les voients pas, au milieu d'une foret de codes....


Dans les pays nordiques, cela fait des décennies, que rouler avec les codes est obligatoire.  

D'ailleurs sur certaines marques, les codes s'allument automatiquement au démarrage.

Je le fais systématiquement, depuis mon séjour en Norvège, il y a 20 ans de ça.

Quand aux motards. Ils n'ont qu'à se conformer au code de la route, comme tout le monde.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si votre permis de conduire n'a pas la mention "Modèle des communautés européennes", il vous faut faire de toute urgence une demande avant le 31 12 2004 pour bénéficier de la gratuité du renouvellement.
> Passé ce délai le renouvellement sera payant. On parle de 32 Euros.
> Procédure à suivre :
> Faire faire un duplicata de votre permis à la mairie de votre lieu de résidence.
> ...



Ce message est un "canular"...
Voir l'article du site "Hoaxbuster" à l'adresse ci-dessous :
http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/hoax.php?idArticle=28875

Edit :
Le site étant apparemment provisoirement inaccessible, ci-après quelques extraits...
_Permis européen
Type : Information
Statut : Faux
En circulation depuis :  Novembre 2004


INFORMATION - Permis obsolète - Conduite à tenir

Renouvelez gratuitement votre vieux permis de conduire avant qu'il ne devienne payant ! Adoptez la bonne conduite...

Quel succès ! En quelques jours, la rédaction  s'est littéralement retrouvée submergée d'e-mails concernant cette rumeur. Va t-il falloir changer de permis pour le modèle européen ? Est-ce gratuit ? Pour conbien de temps ? Quelles sont les démarches ? Autant de questions pour autant de réponses fournies (gratuitement) par les services de l'état !

Si certains s'empressent de tirer à bout portant à chaque faux pas de l'administration, il apparait indispensable de leur tirer un coup de chapeau lorsque les services rendus permettent à tous d'être informés. C'est en effet la mission que s'est fixé le site service-public.fr et, force est de reconnaitre qu'ils ont été particulièrement efficaces.

En effet, quoi de plus simple que de se servir du net pour trouver la bonne information ? C'est exactement ce que nous avons fait en posant directement la question via le site en question. Quelques heures après l'envoi de l'e-mail, nous obtenions directement une réponse de Philippe Baret, rédacteur en chef "actualités" qui nous confirmait que la rumeur était fausse et qu'il attendait "le communiqué officiel avant publication".

Le lendemain, mercredi 1er décembre, l'info paraissait sur le site avec les précisions suivantes :

  * La rumeur sur le renouvellement obligatoire du permis de conduire est démentie par le ministère de l'Intérieur.
* la directive européenne pose le principe de reconnaissance mutuelle des permis de conduire délivrés par les Etats membres, y compris ceux délivrés avant la transposition de cette directive dans les Etats membres. Il n&#8217;y a donc aucune obligation d&#8217;échange des permis de conduire des anciens modèles, ni avant le 31 décembre 2004, ni après.


Par ailleurs il n'est sans doute pas inutile de rappeler "qu'il n&#8217;y a aucune instruction récente concernant une éventuelle gratuité des duplicatas délivrés en échange des permis des anciens modèles avant le 31 décembre 2004". En conséquence, inutile d'attendre le 1er janvier, le permis gratuit vous pouvez l'oublier dès aujourd'hui.

Il est également illusoire de croire que la mairie pourra délivrer un quelconque duplicata dans la mesure où seules les préfectures sont habilitées à le faire. Enfin, last but not least, le seul duplicata qu'il sera possible d'obtenir à la préfecture en cas de renouvellement de permis se trouve être plus communément appelé... un permis de conduire.

Impossible de dire pour le moment qui à eu l'idée saugrenue de lancer une telle rumeur. Il est en revanche tout à fait factuel de savoir qu'une enquête est en cours. De là à penser qu'elle sera aussi efficace que l'aura été service-public, il y a un pas que nous ne saurons hélas franchir..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2004)

Perso, je suis contre l'usage des codes en plein jour ... on est déjà asez des vaches à lait comme ça sans en plus aller engraisser les fabricants d'ampoules, les compagnies pétrolières et l'état !  
En plus, je ne vois pas l'utilité de se balader avec les codes à midi en plein mois de juillet et ce, malgré toutes les démonstrations que l'on voit fleurir ici et là !
Je suis un "dévoreur d'autoroutes" avec plus de 250 bornes de trajet par jour et je trouve bien pratique de repérer les motards au premier coup d'oeil dans le rétroviseur ... ça incite à une certaine prudence lors de changements de bandes de trafic !
Et ce n'est pas une question de respect du code de la route ou non ... le fait est que les motards sont volumétriquement moins visibles qu'une bagnole ... alors, pouvoir mieux les distinguer grâce à leur phare, je trouve ça pas mal !!!!!


----------



## toph (6 Décembre 2004)

tu peux mettre ça
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, les motos n'en ont pas je crois!?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait une 2e raison de ne pas rouler avec mes codes en plein jour, la première étant qu'en tant que motard je trouve cette disposition inutile et dangereuse pour les motos, déjà que même avec les codes en plein jour, plein d'automobilistes ne les voients pas, au milieu d'une foret de codes....



Pas mieux...    

PS : J'envisage sérieusement de m'équiper de bottes avec embout métallique spécial "automobilistequineregardeJAMAISdanssonrétro"... il paraît que les impacts sur les ailes et/ou portières sont un excellent moyen "pédago/mémotechnique" pour les conducteurs de 4 roues qui se foutent royalement des autres usagers de la route...     :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> PS : J'envisage sérieusement de m'équiper de bottes avec embout métallique spécial "automobilistequineregardeJAMAISdanssonrétro"...


   ... Fais gaffe, j'ai des tronçonneuses qui sortent de mes moyeux de roues lorsqu'un motard me serre d'un peu trop près !!!!!   :love:


----------



## woulf (6 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Dans les pays nordiques, cela fait des décennies, que rouler avec les codes est obligatoire.
> 
> D'ailleurs sur certaines marques, les codes s'allument automatiquement au démarrage.
> 
> ...



Je ne saisis pas le sens de ta remarque ????

Les motards se conforment justement au code de la route et ce qui les enquiquinent c'est précisément que, alors que pour eux, depuis des années, c'est obligatoire de rouler en codes, on ne les verra plus lorsque tout le monde les aura...

Et force est de constater qu'une moto qui arrive en face, ça se voit moins qu'une voiture.

Quant à la Norvège, ils n'ont pas tout à fait le même climat que par chez nous (ça limite les motards  ) et ils ont des jours un poil plus court 

Alors pitié, ne prends pas les motards pour des voyous, des chauffards et/ou des débiles profonds, c'est comme si je disais que tous les automobilistes, pardon les caisseux, faut que j'ai l'air voyou sont des cons, y compris ceux en voiture électrique


----------



## woulf (6 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je suis contre l'usage des codes en plein jour ... on est déjà asez des vaches à lait comme ça sans en plus aller engraisser les fabricants d'ampoules, les compagnies pétrolières et l'état !
> En plus, je ne vois pas l'utilité de se balader avec les codes à midi en plein mois de juillet et ce, malgré toutes les démonstrations que l'on voit fleurir ici et là !
> Je suis un "dévoreur d'autoroutes" avec plus de 250 bornes de trajet par jour et je trouve bien pratique de repérer les motards au premier coup d'oeil dans le rétroviseur ... ça incite à une certaine prudence lors de changements de bandes de trafic !
> Et ce n'est pas une question de respect du code de la route ou non ... le fait est que les motards sont volumétriquement moins visibles qu'une bagnole ... alors, pouvoir mieux les distinguer grâce à leur phare, je trouve ça pas mal !!!!!



Dans mes bras, camarade !
Mais bon, un (presque encore jeune) ket en rav4 ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, un (presque encore jeune) ket en rav4 ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais



  ... j'ai ma Rover 75 Sterling début de la semaine prochaine ...   
  :love:  :love:


----------



## woulf (6 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai ma Rover 75 Sterling début de la semaine prochaine ...
> :love:  :love:



Toutes mes condoléances 

Bienvenue dans ton nouveau statut de vieux beau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue dans ton nouveau statut de vieux beau


...j'espère que le cuir va tenir le coup !!!!!!     :love:


----------



## alan.a (6 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Quand aux motards. Ils n'ont qu'à se conformer au code de la route, comme tout le monde.



Je suis d'accord sur le respect du code de la route.

Mais je pense que la grande majorité des morts et des mutilés ne se sont pas mis au tas tout seul ...

Une priorité à droite grillée par mamy Jacotte, tata Denise qui double sans regarder, tonton Pierrot qui lourde des tonnes de mazout dans le rond-point, cousin Alphonse qui ouvre sa portière, papy Gérard qui vide son cendrier en roulant, beauf frère qui veut faire la course avec sa GT tuning et qui te fait une queue de poisson sous le nez etc. autant de petits désagréments que je vis 3 fois par semaine qui ne font que plier de la tôle en voiture, et qui projettent les motocyclistes au sol ...
Et la survie d'un motocycliste au sol dépend grandement de ce qu'il va rencontrer pdt la glissade ...

Il faut arrêter avec l'image des motards meurtriers, il y en a, mais en général ils ne le sont que pour eux même.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Décembre 2004)

Voilà du lourd...   
M6: V10 de 5 l développant 507 ch, c'est un minimum. 





Nouveau ML: 






Heureusement qu'il y a le calendrier Pirelli pour alléger l'atmosphère.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà du lourd...
> M6: V10 de 5 l développant 507 ch, c'est un minimum.



ML j'accroche pas trop... :hein:  :hein: Le reste par contre.


----------



## FANREM (15 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ML j'accroche pas trop... :hein:  :hein: Le reste par contre.



Tu veux dire que les Pirelli ont l'air de bien adherer a la route

Je souscris entièrement


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

Faut donner le lien complet Paul...  :love:  :rose:


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Je croyais que tu ne pouvais plus poster ici, qu'on t'avait retiré ton permis parce qu'on avait pas trouvé assez de sang dans ton alcool au retour de Liège lors d'un contrôle  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu ne pouvais plus poster ici, qu'on t'avait retiré ton permis parce qu'on avait pas trouvé assez de sang dans ton alcool au retour de Liège lors d'un contrôle  :mouais:



Tu sais bien que j'ai ma pilote en chef pour me ramener quand je suis alcoolisé.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ML j'accroche pas trop... :hein:  :hein: Le reste par contre.



Je trouve ce nouveau ML très réussi mais bon, ça reste un SUV "indécent".


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ce nouveau ML très réussi mais bon, ça reste un SUV "indécent".



Bah, c'est pas plus indécent que la M6, qui elle n'est MEME PAS un SUV


----------



## Foguenne (15 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est pas plus indécent que la M6, qui elle n'est MEME PAS un SUV



Tu as tout à fait raison. Au moins dans le ML, c'est toute une famille qui peut-être transportée.
Allez, soyons fous, de toute manière plutôt on arrivera au bout du pétrole, plus vite on passera à autre chose. 

Il est vraiment joli pour un 4X4. 







Voici le break que je trouve le plus joli actuellement.
L'A6 avant.


----------



## Immelman (15 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour le fun, j'ai imaginé une berline haut de gamme :



Ca ressemble un peu a une Maserati quattroporte aplatie... :S


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici le break que je trouve le plus joli actuellement.
> L'A6 avant.



Et voici l'A6 Après :





'+


----------



## kitetrip (19 Décembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et voici l'A6 Après :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outch ! C'est sévère !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2004)

La nouvelle BMW Serie 3 ne m'enchante guère. :hein: Faudra voir de près, comme souvent.


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle BMW Serie 3 ne m'enchante guère. :hein: Faudra voir de près, comme souvent.



Affaire à suivre en effet...

Mais à première vue... je n'aime pas le dessin de l'avant:mouais:, en revanche l'arrière est tout à fait dans le style actuel du disign BMW. C'est pas mal, sauf sur la Série1 qui est absolument immonde... :afraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2004)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble un peu a une Maserati quattroporte aplatie... :S


Un peu bas de plafond pour le pilote, non ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon, il ya la Keynote de Steve mais aussi le salon de Détroit.  

Il y a quelques trucs sympa ou drôle. 

VW Ragster  même pas peur. 






Lexus:






Infiniti M, j'aime beaucoup. 






La futur voiture de TomTom, 






Celle-ci, je l'adore. 
Ford Shelby


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai trouvé la plus drôle, 

La Jeep Gladiator. Pas de risque de car jacking avec celle-là.


----------



## woulf (12 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé la plus drôle,
> 
> La Jeep Gladiator. Pas de risque de car jacking avec celle-là.



Toi aussi, conduis un vrai fourgon blindé de la Brink's


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé la plus drôle,
> 
> La Jeep Gladiator. Pas de risque de car jacking avec celle-là.


Par contre, des risques d'accident.


----------



## toph (13 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé la plus drôle,
> 
> La Jeep Gladiator. Pas de risque de car jacking avec celle-là.




Tu as droit à une armure en cadeau j'espère


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

...ça y est ! j'ai reçu ma Rover 75 Sterling ...  
Pour ceux que ça intéressent, très belle voiture classieuse, luxueuse, silencieuse et moëlleuse avec le CDTI BMW de 131 CV.
Chromes, cuir et bois de très bonne facture mélangés avec du plastoc cheap de chez cheap indigne d'une telle voiture...
J'ai le modèle avec GPS couleur intégré et système de navigation Navteq ... qui ne fonctionne qu'en anglais ou alors, j'ai pas encore compris comment procéder pour changer de langue (si il y a des connaisseurs ???)
Après plus de 1000 kms, ma consommation moyenne est de 61,30 litres au 100 ...    ... d'après les indications du trip computer qui doit déconner à fond !!!   
Je ferai quelques photos ce week-end !!!
Gadget : j'ai la télé couleurs sur l'écran du GPS ... cette télé ne fonctionne qu'avec le frein à mains tiré ... heureusement d'ailleurs !!! :rateau: 
J'avoue qu'elle est super confortable et silencieuse sur autoroute ... en contrepartie, le roulis est important dû probablement à une certaine mollesse des suspensions...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça y est ! j'ai reçu ma Rover 75 Sterling ...
> Pour ceux que ça intéressent, très belle voiture classieuse, luxueuse, silencieuse et moëlleuse avec le CDTI BMW de 131 CV.
> Chromes, cuir et bois de très bonne facture mélangés avec du plastoc cheap de chez cheap indigne d'une telle voiture...
> J'ai le modèle avec GPS couleur intégré et système de navigation Navteq ... qui ne fonctionne qu'en anglais ou alors, j'ai pas encore compris comment procéder pour changer de langue (si il y a des connaisseurs ???)
> ...



 Comme y s'la pète...  :love:   On attend les photos...  K&P sont pas trop dépaysés, ou tu les as vendu avec le RAV 4.   Ça m'étonnerais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

j'ai trouvé ça (désolé si il y a doublon dans ce thread :rose: )  


http://www.ford.fr/spg/getImage.asp?imageName=SPG_14_33_0_16568.jpg&filename=SPG


----------



## toph (14 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...J'avoue qu'elle est super confortable et silencieuse sur autoroute ... en contrepartie, le roulis est important dû probablement à une certaine mollesse des suspensions...



pas grave ça !! tu vas t'y habituer , et roulis jeunesse


----------



## kitetrip (14 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il ya la Keynote de Steve mais aussi le salon de Détroit.
> 
> Il y a quelques trucs sympa ou drôle.
> 
> VW Ragster  même pas peur.


 
J'achète les deux :love: :love:


----------



## toph (14 Janvier 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Je me contente de celle ci


----------



## kitetrip (14 Janvier 2005)

Nan les gars, je crois que je viens la machine ultime : le monocycle à moteur !






   Avouez que ça a la classe 

   Le comble c'est que ça marche ! La plus grosse version est un V8 :






Une petite vidéo permet de s'apercevoir de la difficulté à maitriser l'engin.

   Seulement une question ne tourmente... Si on doit faire un freinage d'urgence :mouais:, la roue pourrait se bloquer et c'est parti pour des loopings :rateau:  

  Pour ceux que ça interess, un certain Kerry McClean vous construit cette petite merveille pour la modique somme de 8500$   ("
You can contact Kerry at McLean Wheel, tel 248-624-8274 (Michigan") )*
*





  Tout en aluminium, bref la classe :rateau:

 Bon, je me mets à mes crayons, je vous desssine une version profilée de tout ça.


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2005)

Mouarf, excellent.... 

C'est vrai que ça doit pas le faire en cas de freinage d'urgence... Ni de forte accélération... 

Enfin, je pense que le machin est quand meme pas mal lesté avec le moteur et tout...   

Pis pour tourner, comment on fait ? On se penche juste ?


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, ça n'a rien à voire, mais j'ai fait cet après midi une expérience intérressante...   

On m'a prété une Mercredes 190D de 1986.... (merci JK  ) 2l diesel atmosphérique 72ch en boite auto. Autant dire qu'une 2CV est un dragster à coté... :rateau:

Enfin, je ne me plains pas, je suis content de l'avoir... Elle est en assez bon état, ne totalise "que" 160'000 km, ce qui est bien peu pour une voiture diesel de cet age... 

Tout à l'heure, je la prend. Elle avait passé 24h parquée dans une légère pente. Préchauffage, démarrage, calage... Redémarrage, ratés mais elle tourne....

Je met sur D et je me casse. Je fais 10m et je constate que l'assistance au freinage est inopérrante. Je pense à un foutu relai qui n'a pas collé... Alors, je m'arrête et coupe le contact pour la redémarrer..... Je coupe donc le contact, j'enlève la clé et le moteur continue de tourner   

Je remet le contact, je recoupe, ça continue... Je remet le contact, je recoupe et ça continue toujours... Rebelotte 3x  :hein: 

Evidemment, vu que c'est une boitoto, on peut pas la caler volontairement, ça aurait été trop simple 

Bon, je prend le portable et j'appelle un pote garagiste qui me dit que c'est une servovanne qui merde.. Il me conseille d'aller la débrancher manuellement sous le capot... Seulement pas moyen, je n'ai pas les outils... Il me conseille de débrancher la batterie mais je n'ai pas de clé à fourche pour dévisser les cosses de la batterie. Grrrrr....

Je me rassois, j'étais énervé, je l'avoue... Rageur, je donne un grand coup de gaz (pied au plancher pendant 2s) et là miracle, après avoir braillé tel le vieux diesel qu'il est, le moulin s'arrete enfin après a voir tourné 15 bonnes minutes contact coupé... 

Après ça, en  allant fermer le capot, j'ai découvert qu'un compartiment contenant des relais était ouvert et qu'il y'avait quelques saletés dedans... J'ai nettoyé comme j'ai pu et depuis, le problème semble avoir complétement disparu... J'ai depuis redémarré et recoupé le contact une vingtaine de fois pour m'assurer que le problème ne se pose plus... Je croise les doigts


----------



## kitetrip (15 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, excellent....
> 
> C'est vrai que ça doit pas le faire en cas de freinage d'urgence... Ni de forte accélération...
> 
> ...


 
Des étudiants ont créé ce bicycle... Une petite vidéo montre le problème de l'accélération et du freinage.

Pour tourner, il suffit de se pencher à ce qu'il parait....


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2005)

Ça ressemble assez à la roue sans moyeux de Sbarro, utilisée dans pas mal de ses créations... 8)







Sinon, la Mercedes vient de me reffaire le coup... Je crois que j'ai pigé comment il fallait faire: il faut qu'elle reste parquée plusieures heures en montée et hop ça tourne sans clé...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça ressemble assez à la roue sans moyeux de Sbarro, utilisée dans pas mal de ses créations... 8)



iMax qui vient de s'apercevoir que rien ne ressemble plus à une roue, qu'une autre roue...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2005)

L'Alfa Brera devient réalité. 
Une bien jolie voiture.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> L'Alfa Brera devient réalité.
> Une bien jolie voiture.



Effectivement...      Et sous le capot? Un 1.9 Tdi? 

... je sors.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement...      Et sous le capot? Un 1.9 Tdi?
> 
> ... je sors.



"Sous le capot, la Brera recevra trois moteurs, deux essence -2.2 l de 185 ch et V6 3.2 l de 260- et un turbodiesel 2.4 JTD de 200 ch."


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "Sous le capot, la Brera recevra trois moteurs, deux essence -2.2 l de 185 ch et V6 3.2 l de 260- et un turbodiesel 2.4 JTD de 200 ch."



Je prends celui du milieu...


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je prends celui du milieu...



moi je veux le plus gros avec le toit ouvrant! comme ça je pourrais me balader avec le bras par la fenêtre


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

La seule qui me fasse vraiment rever.....c'est la carrera Gt de chez Porsche bien sur...
J'ai put l'admirer en septembre dernier sur le stand Porsche ( il l'avait cache dans le salon VIP les S****) du salon de l'auto a Paris...
C'est une merveille.....


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ça n'a rien à voire, mais j'ai fait cet après midi une expérience intérressante...
> 
> 
> Je coupe donc le contact, j'enlève la clé et le moteur continue de tourner



Et oui, les diesel ça peut tourner sans contact (enfin les vieux  ). Il y avait sur les anciens engins de travaux publics (aucune idée si ça existe toujours) une manette spéciale pour couper le moteur (en coupant l'alim gazole, je suppose). J'ai fait un peu de pelle mécanique dans ma jeunesse, l'été et je me souviens d'avoir utilisé une fois un chargeur caterpillar (enfin je crois) et je me suis retrouvé dans la même situation : le moteur qui ne s'arrêtait pas et je ne trouvais la manette ad hoc dont j'avais pris l'habitude sur la poclain. En fait, il fallait, je crois (les brumes du passé me font éternuer  ) soulever la pédale d'accélérateur pour arrêter le moteur. Peut-être as-tu une ruse comme ça sur ta teuf-teuf.


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Février 2005)

thebiglebowsky qui parle a dit:
			
		

> ... Je ferai quelques photos ce week-end !!!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

j'ai trouve une jolie photo de la Carrera Gt (les miennes sont trop lourde...dommage...)










et voila ...le reve a l'etat pur!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2005)

Les constructeurs français sont décidément en forme.  (voir les bénéfices de Renault.   )

Celle-ci, je la veux.  
Nouveau concept-car Renault Z 17





Première photos officielles de la C6, elle est magnifique.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

J'ai lu que la C6 avait un systeme permettant de soulever le capot de quelques centimètres en cas de choc avec une personne afin que celle ci ne percute pas le moteur...

Si c'est pas beau !!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas beau !!



Ca fera en tous cas des blessés un peu moins laid.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Première photos officielles de la C6, elle est magnifique.



Je ne dirais pas que j'adore... mais on retrouve dans le design un petit quelque-chose de ce qui a fait la gloire de Citroën: CItroën SM, DS, etc.


----------



## kitetrip (11 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dirais pas que j'adore... mais on retrouve dans le design un petit quelque-chose de ce qui a fait la gloire de Citroën: CItroën SM, DS, etc.


 
C'est vrai ! Ces derniers temps, Citroën se réveille enfin !


----------



## alan.a (11 Février 2005)

Il y a une petite gueguerre entre les designers de Citroën et ceux de Peugeot.
Ceux de Citroën ont tout simplement pour objectif de les "bouffer" et ils me semblent sur la bonne voie.

D'un autre côté, c'est pas bien dur ...

Je trouve aussi que Citroën a retrouvé des lignes qui correspondent bien à son histoire.


----------



## minime (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu que la C6 avait un systeme permettant de soulever le capot de quelques centimètres en cas de choc avec une personne afin que celle ci ne percute pas le moteur...



Ils ont copié sur Ford.


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dirais pas que j'adore... mais on retrouve dans le design un petit quelque-chose de ce qui a fait la gloire de Citroën: CItroën SM, DS, etc.


Tu oublies juste la plus vendue et la plus proche visuellement...

...la Citroën CX :







...la C6 :




Celle-ci reste, encore aujourd'hui une auto à l'espace intérieur inégalé 


Un chouette site d'un garage dédié à Citroën...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies juste la plus vendue et la plus proche visuellement, la Citroën CX :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison, je n'avais plus toutes les dénominations en tête...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Février 2005)

:love: :love: :love:

ps : sry pour la taille, j'arrive pas à la redimensioner, je comprends pas


----------



## iMax (12 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ceux de Citroën ont tout simplement pour objectif de les "bouffer" et ils me semblent sur la bonne voie



Puisqu'on est dans le design Citroën... J'ai flashé sur le coupé C4 que j'aime vraiment beaucoup... :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu que la C6 avait un systeme permettant de soulever le capot de quelques centimètres en cas de choc avec une personne afin que celle ci ne percute pas le moteur...
> 
> Si c'est pas beau !!



Ils ont été obligés de mettre en place ce capot actif à cause de sa ligne trop plongeante, qui n'est pas adaptée aux nouvelles normes concernant les chocs piétons. La conception de cette voiture ayant été longue (le concept car a 6 ans !), les normes ont évolué entre temps... En tout cas, elle fait vraiment plaisir à voir. 

'+


----------



## NED (12 Février 2005)

Ba moi je prefère l' Aston de dcz_ !!
ché po pourquoi?


----------



## kitetrip (15 Février 2005)

Bonsoir !

Je chercher un multimillionnaire-milliardaire pour produire en vrai ma voiture :






J'accepte les dons par PayPal


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

et quand y'a un ralentisseur ça fait balançoire de luxe  


  

_oui bon ben je file_


----------



## alan.a (15 Février 2005)

Un multimillionnaire-milliardaire nain qui accepte de conduire avec un periscope ...


----------



## piro (15 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un multimillionnaire-milliardaire nain qui accepte de conduire avec un periscope ...


et avec de grands bras 
le volant est loiiiiiiiiinnnnn


----------



## kitetrip (15 Février 2005)

Ben ouais c'est ça les voitures de course


----------



## kitetrip (19 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un multimillionnaire-milliardaire nain qui accepte de conduire avec un periscope ...


 
C'est déjà le cas sur la Mercedes SLR :love: (même si je préfère nettement celle des années 50  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

voila la porsche cayman, en realite, il s'agit d'un nouveau coupe sur base de Boxter....sympa....








Meme si on s'eloigne de la 997, je la trouve sympa, ce cul a un cote .....zagato....vraiment sympa...








maintenant, on attend le prix


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2005)

Héhé.. Dans une semaine à peine débute le 75ème salon de Genève, on commence à entendre parler des nouveautés, comme cette Porsche Cayman par exemple.... 

Sinon, j'ai lu aujourd'hui un truc sur la Renault Zoé, concept car sympathique annonçant la remplaçante de la bonne vieille Twingo...




Elle mesure la même longueur que la Twingo, à un cm près, ce qui est un bon résultat au vu des normes de sécurité actuelles et des résultats obtenus par Renault aux crash tests 8)

Elle allie plein d'astuces, comme les portes à double articulation, façon Avantime ou la clé de contact ressemblant à une clé USB sur laquelle on peut stocker ses MP3 et les lire sur l'autoradio, et servant aussi à stocker tous les paramètres personnels du possesseur de la clé...  

Sous le capot, un inédit petit 1.2 turbo de 100cv qui pourrait à terme équiper les futures Clio et Twingo...


----------



## Nidhal (23 Février 2005)

j arrive pa a ajoute d image


----------



## Nidhal (23 Février 2005)

Mes Toute Les Voiture Que J Ai Vu Son Trop Belle


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voila la porsche cayman, en realite, il s'agit d'un nouveau coupe sur base de Boxter....sympa....



Très sympa, effectivement. 

Alfa a présenté la remplaçante de la 156, la 159.


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Whaow...   

Alfa recommence à faire de jolies voitures


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai lu aujourd'hui un truc sur la Renault Zoé, concept car sympathique annonçant la remplaçante de la bonne vieille Twingo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si la futur Twingo ressemble à ça, ça risque d'être ma futur voiture. 

(Ma compagne voulant elle "un grosse bagnole avec plein de place".  )


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Paul, je viens de trouver encore une petite bagnole qui pourrait peut-être te plaire.... 

C'est la Lancia Ypsilon Sport, dévoilée sous la forme d'un concept car...















Elle est réalisée en partenariat avec Zagato. Sous le capot, un 1.9 JTD Multijet de 150 chevaux et 306 Nm à 2000 t/min... Décidément, le diesel commence vraiment à être mis un peu (trop) partout...   

Sinon, question Look, j'aime vraiment beaucoup... Cette carrosserie bicolore et le look sport mais pas vulgaire comme le tuning n'y sont pas pour rien :love:

Lancia aussi recommence à faire des voitures sympas, espérons qu'ils ne s'y soient pas remis trop tard...


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Il y a aussi moins raisonnable, comme la nouvelle RS4, dans laquelle je verrais bien WebO 



















Sous le capot, le V8 4.2 Audi sur lequel a été greffé le système d'injection FSI et qui développe pas moins de 420ch (puissance spécifique de 100cv au litre, c'est bien pour un V8  ), qui prend 8250 tours !! Enorme pour un V8 de série, imaginez le bruit  :rateau: Le couple n'est pas en reste, puisqu'il est de 430Nm à 5500 t/min...

Ça doit être très sympa à conduire ce genre de jouet :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi moins raisonnable, comme la nouvelle RS4, dans laquelle je verrais bien WebO



Tu sais moi les bagnoles...  :sleep:    Mais, sympa cette RS4...


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Porsche n'a pas fini de choquer les puristes 

Envie d'un Cayenne au prix d'une Twingo ? Envie d'un véhicule original pour vous déplacer sur le green de 18 trous ? Porsche a pensé à vous  :










Le V8 turbo laisse sa place à un petit moteur électrique de 3.2 poneys capable d'atteindre sa vitesse maximale de 24km/h en moins de 10 mètres 

Les premiers exemplaires arriveront courant 2005...


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Cool.... Une série limitée de la 350Z, il s'agit de la 350 Gran Turismo 4, qui ajoute quelques équipements et qui passe à 300cv


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

:mouais:










Non, vous n'êtes pas de le futur, il s'agit du projet gagnant du concours de design Peugeot 2005... 

Cette petite chose roule sur deux grandes roues et deux petites sphères, lui permettant de se diriger... Conçue pour la ville, elle adopte une motorisation non polluante... 

On en sait pas plus...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, vous n'êtes pas de le futur, il s'agit du projet gagnant du concours de design Peugeot 2005...
> 
> Cette petite chose roule sur deux grandes roues et deux petites sphères, lui permettant de se diriger... Conçue pour la ville, elle adopte une motorisation non polluante...
> 
> On en sait pas plus...



C'est où qu'on enfile la tête?


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Et voici à peu de choses près à quoi devrait ressembler la future 407 coupé. Il s'agit en fait du prototype, qui à quelques menus détails près correspond à la version de série. 












Sous le capot, on retrouve le récent V6 HDi de 208cv, couplé à une boite auto de 6 rapports. Le 2 litres HDi 136cv sera lui aussi disponible. Sinon, on devrait retrouver les 2.0 et 3.0 essence qu'on connait.


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est où qu'on enfile la tête?



Excellente question


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi moins raisonnable, comme la nouvelle RS4, dans laquelle je verrais bien WebO


Jtavoue que je me verrais assez bien dedans aussi, je pense que ça pourrait me convenir...  

Quel monstre (ya juste la couleur qui est infâme mais bon, si on me l'offre, je ferai l'effort de passer outre ce bleu  )


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Paul, je viens de trouver encore une petite bagnole qui pourrait peut-être te plaire....
> 
> C'est la Lancia Ypsilon Sport, dévoilée sous la forme d'un concept car...



Sympa sauf les prises d'airs de devant. 

La nouvelle 407 coupé bof bof bof. 

La RS4 pas raisonnable mais jolie.

Silvia pour le moment, elle aime bien ça:  

La classe B


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La classe B


ouais pas mal pour un monospace... mais bon, personnellement le monospace c'est vraiment pas mon truc, j'ai toujours trouvé ça trop laid :sick:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouais pas mal pour un monospace... mais bon, personnellement le monospace c'est vraiment pas mon truc, j'ai toujours trouvé ça trop laid :sick:





Pareil.   c'est elle qui choisira mais j'aurais un droit de veto pour certain modèle 
C'est pour l'année prochaine, elle a encore le temps de changer d'avis mais bon, il est encore sympa ce classe B.  
Il n'y a pas longtemps elle parlait de la Mégane break, ça change souvent.


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Mmmmh... Pas convaincu par ce truc...  :mouais: 

Faut que je le voie en vrai


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Ça j'aime beaucoup.... C'est un très joli break, je trouve... C'est la Saab 9-3 Sport Hatch 













Il bénéficie des moteurs de la gamme 9-3 et d'un bloc V6 2.8 tout en alu inédit développant 250cv 

Je trouve qu'il ressemble furieusement à la Mégane break...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

hahhahahaha!!!! la 9.3 break....
j'en ai eu une de 9.3 , mais l'ancienne generation en 3 portes (il y a de ça 3 ans...) de superbes voitures....et des reprises....waow.....

je suis content de voir qu'il l'ont enfin sorti en break......
bien que je la prefere en Cab.....
excellent, maintenant , faut l'essayer et voir le prix.....  



quand a la RS4, elle est superbe, mais j'ai bien peur que le prix soit redhibitoire....
on devrai etre dans les tarif de la Cayman,voire au dessus......
 :mouais:



ps: le prochain qui compare de pres ou de loin  une saab a une renault......


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Mais si, regarde bien...



















C'est frappant quand même...


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Je trouve moi aussi le cabrio superbe... 






Ils mettent quand le V6 2.8 dedans ? 

Molo avec la taille des images !     Foguenne


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

okokok, j'avoue.....le design et assez proche....mais le nez de la Saab, donne une impression de plus de puissance......

c'est surtout qu'une fois au volant, tu te dis.....
"mais, il n'y a aucun rapport.....comment j'ai pu acheter une Renault un jour......."  


(a condition de changer les pneu michelin au plus vite.....)


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Héhé possible... Ca n'a pas les mêmes tarifs non plus 

J'aime bien ces Saab récentes, elles ont vraiment de la gueule et leur design me plais bien, contrairement à ceux des modèles plus anciens 

Le détail ultime, c'est le porte-ski du cabrio, trop classe je trouve 
J'avoue que j'adorerais pouvoir aller au ski en Saab Cabrio


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Héhé possible... Ca n'a pas les mêmes tarifs non plus
> 
> J'aime bien ces Saab récentes, elles ont vraiment de la gueule et leur design me plais bien, contrairement à ceux des modèles plus anciens
> 
> ...



au ski en saab cabrio, la top classe....
concernant les ancien modele , il est vrai que le design etait tres particulier, mais ça envoyait deux fois plus, c'est dommage toute cette electronique.......:mouais:
et pour le tarif, quand on aime...


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et pour le tarif, quand on aime...



Tout à fait... Quand j'aurai quelques années et quelques sous de plus, je pourrai bien craquer....


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait... Quand j'aurai quelques années et quelques sous de plus, je pourrai bien craquer....



haaaaaaaa.....les annees.....
cependant avec un tel avatar, je te verai plus en steve macqueen....(dans Bullit.)


----------



## Immelman (24 Février 2005)

en vert mat s'il te plait


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

Apres, 6 mois d'utilisation et une vidange (10000)
je peux vous dire que cette caisse est un regal....(heureusement que ma copine ne veux pas encore de minots...)

la finition est bonne mais pas exceptionnelle (on parlait de Saab, audi ou Merco....rien a voir...)
mais quel plaisir de conduite....un vrai kart....
en plus, je pensais que le moteur 105ch serait un peu juste mais au vu du poid, c'est juste ce qu'il faut.....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça j'aime beaucoup.... C'est un très joli break, je trouve... C'est la Saab 9-3 Sport Hatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Trop, trop, trop belle celle là!!! Jusqu'à cet instant ma préférée en break c'était la nouvelle A4 mais là...

Saab a frappé fort sur ce coup!!! :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaa.....les annees.....
> cependant avec un tel avatar, je te verai plus en steve macqueen....(dans Bullit.)



Ah, mais c'est prévu.. C'est ma voiture fétiche depuis mon plus jeune age, elle m'a toujours fait rêver... Je compte bien en acheter une et la sortir quand il fait beau, l'été... Pour rouler tous les jours, j'achéterai quelque chose de plus raisonnable... 

J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé un super cab' de 65 rouge, entièrement restauré et en excellent état... Mais hélas, un poil cher pour mon budget d'étudiant... 

J'en ai trouvé une aux alentours de 8000 balles suisses, presque entièrement restaurée... Un temps, j'ai failli me lancer, mais lorsque j'ai vu les taxes sur ce genre de bagnole...  :hein: 
De plus, j'ose pas imaginer les assurances pour un jeune conducteur et il faut terminer quelques choses sur cette voiture, donc il y a des frais en vue, ne serait-ce que pour acheter des vraies jantes pour vieilles ricaines :rateau:
Mais le mec semble pas pressé de la vendre, elle attend au chaud dans un garage... Qui sait, peut-etre qu'un jour...






Espèrons qu'il qui l'entretienne bien, à défaut de bien la photographier...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais c'est prévu.. C'est ma voiture fétiche depuis mon plus jeune age, elle m'a toujours fait rêver... Je compte bien en acheter une et la sortir quand il fait beau, l'été... Pour rouler tous les jours, j'achéterai quelque chose de plus raisonnable...
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé un super cab' de 65 rouge, entièrement restauré et en excellent état... Mais hélas, un poil cher pour mon budget d'étudiant...
> 
> ...




en tout cas, je te le souhiate....rien que le ronronnement de ce vehicule vos le plaisir de conduite...

me concernant, je reve plus de ça....mais j'hesitais a cause de la place disponible a l'interieur ...
mais depuis que j'ai la Smart (voir plus haut) je me dis : " aller, vas y !"


----------



## alan.a (27 Février 2005)

Hyundai se penche aussi sur l'hybride.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Hyundai se penche aussi sur l'hybride.



Je prends...   Mais bon... à quel prix...   :hein:


----------



## alan.a (27 Février 2005)

Aucune idée, c'est encore un concept car, plutot pour les USA, pour l'horizon 2007 ... 

Hyundai devrait présenter un autre concept car hybride la semaine prochaine, à Genève.


----------



## alan.a (27 Février 2005)

Il y a aussi Mercury qui a présenté un hybride, mais particulier puisque diesel.

C'est le V6 2.7l de Peugeot / Ford qui tourne déjà dans les 607. (ça ne me parle pas du tout, mais peut être que Peugeot est aussi dans cette idée)







Il faudra attendre 2008


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps que tu n'étais pas venu ramener ta fraise bio... (je sais je l"ai déjà dit, mais pour une fois que je suis content d'une de mes saillies drolatiques...)


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je prends...   Mais bon... à quel prix...   :hein:



WebO en Hyundai ?  





En plus un SUV


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> WebO en Hyundai ?



Et pourquoi pas...  Depuis que j'ai vu et testé la SylkoMobile...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas...  Depuis que j'ai vu la SylkoMobile...    :love:





la hunday coupé , ma titine a moi  :love:  :love:  :love: 
elle est belle , elle a de la gueule et en plus pas tres  chere

la nouvelle coupé cabrio sa va etre magnifique mais là je pourrais pas l'avoir


----------



## alan.a (28 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça faisait longtemps que tu n'étais pas venu ramener ta fraise bio... (je sais je l"ai déjà dit, mais pour une fois que je suis content d'une de mes saillies drolatiques...)



Ca va, c'est une saillie après laquelle on peut encore s'asseoir ...  

L'hybride peut être pas mal, mais il ne faudrait pas non plus que ça devienne un alibi pour avoir bonne conscience de rouler avec un truc aussi gros.

Mais ce n'est pas le lieu pour en débattre, il y a un fil pour ça


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'hybride peut être pas mal, mais il ne faudrait pas non plus que ça devienne un alibi pour avoir bonne conscience de rouler avec un truc aussi gros.



Ah... merde... Ça s'est vu?       :casse:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Février 2005)

La nouvelle série 3, sublime :love:


----------



## J_K (28 Février 2005)

Ca, c'est de la voiture, j'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime :love: :love:






Mais, petit hic, c'est pas donné, à l'achat, comme à la pompe (environ 22l/100km!!)


----------



## iMax (28 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Mais, petit hic, c'est pas donné, à l'achat, comme à la pompe (environ 22l/100km!!)



Quand on aime, on ne compte pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quand on aime, on ne compte pas




bonne remarque, on dirait moi....


----------



## J_K (28 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quand on aime, on ne compte pas



Oui, c'est très noble. 

Mais je peux aimer avec un coeur gros comme ça! Et n'avoir qu'un portefeuille petit comme ça!

Ce sont les aléas de la vie, mais un jour, peut-être, qui sait, le rêve deviendra réalité...


Allez, encore une petite pour alimenter le rêve :love:






Hop, et une dernière, après, promi, j'arrête, et je vais rêver d'autre chose...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

Lancia Stratos remember. 
Pourquoi pas mais bon, un peu de créativité ne ferait pas de mal. 
Après la reprise de la Fulvia, la Stratos d'accord mais quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

La nouvelle MX-5 est sympa mais je m'attendais à plus de changement. 
Ca reste un vrai roadster.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle MX-5 est sympa mais je m'attendais à plus de changement.
> Ca reste un vrai roadster.



Je me suis fait la même remarque...  :mouais: A quand une vraie nouvelle MX-5?


----------



## duracel (2 Mars 2005)

Sur les maitas, je préférais les phares rétractables. Ça donnait meilleure allure.
Cela dit, c'est une voiture agréable à conduire.


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

La Porsche 914 de mon copain, toit Targa, 2 coffres avant arrière (les douaniers nous arrêtaient juste pour pouvoir la regarer de près).
Les petites routes du Salève, les plages de Charente-Maritime et celles de Montpellier, le fun pur et dur avec un 2 litres qui poussait au cul comme un fauve, un vrai plaisir 

Il a liquidé après 2-3 ans cette danseuse fort onéreuse...

Et depuis qu'on est à Paris, on loue les voitures, c'est fou les économies qu'on fait ! 


Allez, une autre photo, où on voit mieux à quoi ressemble une 914, mais jaune celle-là, pas la nôtre...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai toujours bien aimé la 914 même si elle n'est pas considérée comme une "vrai" Porsche par les Porschistes. 
Tu as de la chance d'avoir pu partir en vacance avec un tel engin. 

On en trouve assez facilement, surtout en Allemagne mais bon, c'est comme pour toutes les anciennes, achetés ce n'est pas le problème, c'est entretenir.


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2005)

Pour le pièces, pas de problème, c'est VAG.... Tu leur demande une poignée de porte, tu l'as (à condition d'y mettre le prix  )


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour le pièces, pas de problème, c'est VAG.... Tu leur demande une poignée de porte, tu l'as (à condition d'y mettre le pied  )




Détrompe toi... la plupart des pièces, c'est Porsche ou assimilé et tu paies le prix... on a cramé le moteur et on l'a payé deux fois comme toute bonne pièce Porsche !  La facture totale a été assez élevée ! C'est une voiture à avoir en Californie ou sur la côte d'Azur en 2e voiture... une folie comme voiture principale...

Mais c'était magique... le coup de pied au cul dans les accélérations, la façon dont tu tournes dans les virages en épingle à cheveux... et quand tu dépasses les camions par temps de pluie et que tu es tellement bas que tu peux presque aller dessous (dans tes rêves oui !  ). Le vrai frisson auto !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour le pièces, pas de problème, c'est VAG.... Tu leur demande une poignée de porte, tu l'as (à condition d'y mettre le pied  )



Un bon coup de pied et c'est réparé.


----------



## Nidhal (2 Mars 2005)

Moi je trouve cette porshe superbe.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve cette porshe superbe.



il est vrai qu'elle est jolie mais je prefere les 997, j'ai toujours trouvé les pharedes 996 un peu bizarre.......


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve cette porshe superbe.



Ils la font pas en hybride? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ils la font pas en hybride? :rateau:



arrete,j'en reve...... 


pourquoi seul les Jap y travaille......une jolie Jaguar X-type hybride, pourquoi pas....
apres tout, il l'ont fait en diesel et break......
en tout cas, ça m'interesserai...


----------



## Tyler (2 Mars 2005)

Rangez vos majorettes, et admirez la voiture de mes rêves, l'ultime BENTLEY Continental GT :














Voici les caractéristiques :

*Fiche Véhicule* : Bentley Continental GT   Caractéristiques : _(si une caractéristique était éronnée n'hésitez pas à nous le signaler)_Moteur : 12 cylindres en V 5998 cm3 48 soupapes + Bi-Turbo
Boite de vitesse manuelle à 6 rapports
Transmission : Integrale
Puissance Maxi : 560 ch à 6100 Trs/Min -> 93 Ch/L
Couple Maxi : 650 Nm à 1600 Trs/Min -> 108 Nm/L
Poids : 2422 Kg _(le plus élevé mesuré)_
Rapport Poids/Puissance : 4.33 Kg/Ch
Rapport Couple/Tonne : 268 Nm/T Performances :  Vitesse Maxi : 315 Km/h  
400m DA : 13.7 s. ( Vitesse de passage : 170 Km/h ) 
Km DA : 24.3 s. ( Vitesse de passage : 226 Km/h ) 
0 à 60 : 2.9 s.  
0 à 80 : 4.1 s.  
0 à 100 : 5.3 s.  
0 à 120 : 7.2 s.  
0 à 140 : 9 s.  
0 à 160 : 11.4 s.  
0 à 180 : 15.1 s.  
0 à 200 : 17.4 s.  
60 à 90 en KD : 1.6 s.  
_80 à 120 mini_ : 3.1 s.
90 à 120 en KD : 2.3 s.  
100 à 140 en KD : 3.6 s.  
400m de 40 en KD : 12.1 s. ( Vitesse de passage : 177 Km/h ) 
Km de 40 en KD : 22.8 s. ( Vitesse de passage : 224 Km/h 
Sièges massants en cuire coussus main...
Et toutes les options possibles et les plus folles.


----------



## IP (2 Mars 2005)

Bon, je vois que y'a que des joueurs de majorette ici   
Du coup, faut que je vous montre mes quelques voitures


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vois que y'a que des joueurs de majorette ici
> Du coup, faut que je vous montre mes quelques voitures




je t'imaginais plus dans ça:










ps: le deuxieme, la grise; c'est une saleen?


----------



## IP (2 Mars 2005)

Ah mon bon monsieur ! les temps changent !  
Après avoir pris une marmite de sesterces sur la tête, j'ai du changer de moyens de locomotion  :rateau: 
Les chevaux, y'a qu'ça de vrai


----------



## IP (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je t'imaginais plus dans ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jaguar XJ220 à vendre pas chère ! : 150 000 ¤


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Ah mon bon monsieur ! les temps changent !
> Après avoir pris une marmite de sesterces sur la tête, j'ai du changer de moyens de locomotion  :rateau:
> Les chevaux, y'a qu'ça de vrai




ok, mais la derniere (carrera GT) c'est la plus belle et la meilleure....personne n'arrivera a me faire changer d'avis....sauf peut etre Aston avec une Zagato plus performante que celle presenté au salon de l'auto Paris 2003......avec le moteur de la vanquish S par exemple...
j'ai eu le droit de m'assoir dans cette carrera au salon de l'auto 04 (Paris toujours...)
dommage que dans le VIProom le contact soit coupe, j'aurais bien aime l'entendre tourner.......waow, quelle impression....


----------



## IP (2 Mars 2005)

Boh allez, y'é soui sympa !
Tou a drois à deux autres photos...  

Par contre, pour le bruit, rien ne vaut un lambo.....   

J'avais pourtant de quoi comparer....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Boh allez, y'é soui sympa !
> Tou a drois à deux autres photos...
> 
> Par contre, pour le bruit, rien ne vaut un lambo.....
> ...



il est vrai qu'une Lambo.....mais bon, quand le responsable Porsche m'a annoncé le prix de ce bijou....waow.....j'ai eu comme un coup au coeur....surtout que c'etait la premiere fois que je me retrouvais a compter en Boxter et non en Euro....


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout que c'etait la premiere fois que je me retrouvais a compter en Boxter et non en Euro....


----------



## nicolapinot (2 Mars 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai eu le droit de m'assoir dans la nouvelle laguna et de jouer avec le nouveau GPS...
ok je sors.

Peut etre que la semaine prochaine, j'aurais le droit de monter dans la nouvelle velsatis...

a tiens, j'etais déjà sorti!!


----------



## IP (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est vrai qu'une Lambo.....mais bon, quand le responsable Porsche m'a annoncé le prix de ce bijou....waow.....j'ai eu comme un coup au coeur....surtout que c'etait la premiere fois que je me retrouvais a compter en Boxter et non en Euro....



   Bah oui !

C'est comme la pitite voiture noire vue de face qu'a les deux portes ouvertes.
On m'a donné le prix en nombre de voiture noire plus petite (celle qui est derrière la Jag et dont je connais parfaitement le prix par exemple) :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui !
> 
> C'est comme la pitite voiture noire vue de face qu'a les deux portes ouvertes.
> On m'a donné le prix en nombre de voiture noire plus petite (celle qui est derrière la Jag et dont je connais parfaitement le prix par exemple) :affraid:



bah, de belle voiture de reve....
pour l'instant et comme je disais plus loin, la seule qui me fait rever et que je compte bien acheter d'ici peu, c'est la lotus elise....sinon, le reve est necessaire a l'homme.....


----------



## IP (2 Mars 2005)

:mouais: 
Du coup, j'ai comme eu une idée de génie !
Je prend ma pitite voiture noire, je la lance contre un mur, je fais assoir un éléphant dessus,
trois coups de marteau et de scie circulaire et youpla boum '  :rateau: 
J'ai ma grosse voiture noire toute plate !   

Si jamais j'ai un problème moteur, je la rammène chez pigot   
Vu qu'ils donnent l'exemple  :modo:  :king:


----------



## nicolapinot (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, de belle voiture de reve....
> pour l'instant et comme je disais plus loin, la seule qui me fait rever et que je compte bien acheter d'ici peu, c'est la lotus elise....sinon, le reve est necessaire a l'homme.....



Moi, j'aime bien les rêves realisables... Le mien est plutot jaune (un jaune bien particulier) et a les performances d'un boxster. C'est une gentille demoiselle probablement aussi agreable sur la route que sur la console qui l'accompagne... Qui suis je?

indice : de l'autre côté, je fete un anniversaire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime bien les rêves realisables... Le mien est plutot jaune (un jaune bien particulier) et a les performances d'un boxster. C'est une gentille demoiselle probablement aussi agreable sur la route que sur la console qui l'accompagne... Qui suis je?
> 
> indice : de l'autre côté, je fete un anniversaire...



tu es proche de mon reve mais je supose que ce n'est pas ça......(voir la photo quelque page en arriere....)
console....jaguar?.....
pas facile....


----------



## nicolapinot (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu es proche de mon reve mais je supose que ce n'est pas ça......(voir la photo quelque page en arriere....)
> console....jaguar?.....
> pas facile....



Non elle est un peu plus chère, moins européenne, plus lourde et passe dans cette version spéciale de 280 à 300 CH... Elle reste pourtant accessible (avec un bon pret quand meme) enfin, je dis ca, je connais pas le prix de cette version. Mon seul probleme serait l'assurance (facile 3000 euros par an...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> Non elle est un peu plus chère, moins européenne, plus lourde et passe dans cette version spéciale de 280 à 300 CH... Elle reste pourtant accessible (avec un bon pret quand meme) enfin, je dis ca, je connais pas le prix de cette version. Mon seul probleme serait l'assurance (facile 3000 euros par an...)



Jap? non US?
je vois pas....une saleen....


----------



## nicolapinot (2 Mars 2005)

C'est la 350Z gran turismo... en jaune, pas en noire.
Au JP et aux US, c'est la 35th anniversary. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'adore cette voiture qui passerait pourtant presque inappercu a coté d'une elise... Enfin en jaune, on la voit bien quand meme.
http://jp.z.com/35TH/index.html


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> C'est la 350Z gran turismo... en jaune, pas en noire.
> Au JP et aux US, c'est la 35th anniversary. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'adore cette voiture qui passerait pourtant presque inappercu a coté d'une elise... Enfin en jaune, on la voit bien quand meme.
> http://jp.z.com/35TH/index.html


Harg, j'y avais pensé il est vrai qu'elle est bien sympa.....
mais il est vrai aussi qu'a cote de ca......:   mais qu'elle est belle... 

bon, salut et a bientot...... 
@+


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2005)

On va redescendre en game. 

De nouvelle photo de la C1 (clone de la 107 et Toyota Aygo ) 







L'intérieur est sympa, surtout le petit appareil sur la photo.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On va redescendre en game.
> 
> De nouvelle photo de la C1 (clone de la 107 et Toyota Aygo )
> 
> ...


j'adore, mais quid du prix ? ils annoncent des entrées de gamme à moins de 9000 ¤... ça peut être intéressant.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

la voila enfin cette C1...avec tout le mal qu'il se sont donné chez Citron pour avoir le nom C1 appartenant a BMW, je m'attendais au moins a ça....elle a une bonne bouille....
faut voir la finition....(la C3 penait un peu...) 

ps: kika oublié son Ipod mini, pas moi, le mien est vert.....


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'adore, mais quid du prix ? ils annoncent des entrées de gamme à moins de 9000 ¤... ça peut être intéressant.



Moins de 8500¤


----------



## Nidhal (4 Mars 2005)

Moi j adore la C2


----------



## iMax (6 Mars 2005)

Petite virée annuelle au salon de l'auto, j'ai ramené quelques photos :love:

Tout d'abord, 350Z Gran Turismo 4... 




:love:

Juste à coté, le stand Renault avec la Zoé, très jolie en vrai 





La nouvelle Astra OPC, son 2.0 turbo et ses 240ch, ça ferait presque envie


----------



## alan.a (6 Mars 2005)

Pour rester dans les petites citadines, la Bolloré BiueCar, présentèe à Genève.

Tout electrique, 200 km d'autonomie, 120 km / h.

Pour partir bosser, c'est bien suffisant !


----------



## iMax (6 Mars 2005)

Un peu plus loin, je tombe sur la nouvelle Aston Martin... 





The Ultimate Mini Cooper S 





:love:


----------



## iMax (6 Mars 2005)

Enfin, le stand Alfa avec la très belle 159 





Et la Brera en pleine séance de pose... (p**** y'a du matos   )


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

je hais les voitures et je vous hais tous !!!!


----------



## iMax (6 Mars 2005)

Je termine avec ça, pas besoin d'en montrer plus... :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

l'est pas vraiment belle la derniere!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Juste à coté, le stand Renault avec la Zoé, très jolie en vrai


Super tes photos iMax.   

Elle est vraiment mignonne cette Zoé.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> l'est pas vraiment belle la derniere!



arrete, tu vas nous le vexer...    

vraiment sympa cette aston martin....comme toujours d'ailleurs...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Je parlais plutot de la mustang, l'aston est bellle, mais pas trop en jaune canari...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais plutot de la mustang, l'aston est bellle, mais pas trop en jaune canari...



j'avais bien compris mais tu as vu l'avatar de Imax???


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Ah non, désolé, mais je prefere le charme des anglaises à la bestialité de cette mustang, qui reste une vraie sportive.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, désolé, mais je prefere le charme des anglaises à la bestialité de cette mustang, qui reste une vraie sportive.



sportive???
c'est un musclecar.....surtout bon dans les lignes droites...
une Porsche GT2, ca c'est une sportive....
quand a l'anglaise, leur classe est effectivement indéniable...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Désolé, mais je suis pas spécialiste ès voiture, je reste sur l'estéthisme... et dans ce critere ( et mes gouts), les anglaises sont plutot sur le haut de la pile, contrairement aux américaines...


----------



## minime (6 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je hais les voitures et je vous hais tous !!!!



Tiens au fait, vous avez déjà parlé du blog anti-voitures ?


----------



## molgow (6 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Petite virée annuelle au salon de l'auto, j'ai ramené quelques photos :love:



Tiens, on s'est peut-être croisé, j'y étais toute la matinée et le début de l'après-midi 

(cliquez sur les photos pour agrandir)

On commence par quelques voitures sports... Subaru​ 

​ 
Renault Sport




Ferrari :love:




Y avait pleins de voitures adaptées aux besoins de decoris  




Une vieille voiture Lancia... je dois dire que je suis resté un bon moment devant tellement je trouve ce genre de voiture sublime (eh non! c'est pas seulement parce qu'il y a pleins de mannequins chez Lancia :love: )




Une spéciale pour les Mac-users.. chez Alfa-Roméo, ils avaient des écrans Apple 




Finalement, une spéciale dédicace à mackie 



Observez bien le bouton sur le tableau de bord... notez que j'ai pas essayé d'appuyer dessus (on sait jamais ), donc je sais pas à quoi ça peut bien servir.

Si jamais, il y a encore pleins d'autres photos sur mon site.

​


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait, vous avez déjà parlé du blog anti-voitures ?



de la merde probablement.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

Je vais sûrement faire un saut au Salon de l'Auto la semaine prochaine...  :sleep: mais bon, les bagnoles...  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Delgesu (7 Mars 2005)

Personellement, je trouve ce culte de la bagnole assez misérable. J'ai jamais réussi à rentrer dans c e "trip". C'est quoi exactement? Un substitut pour ceux qui ont un petit pénis? Et tiens, on n'a pas encore vu de nanas à moitié à  poil allongée sur les bagnoles. ça ne saurait tarder.. pathétique...







 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Personellement, je trouve ce culte de la bagnole assez misérable. J'ai jamais réussi à rentrer dans c e "trip". C'est quoi exactement? Un substitut pour ceux qui ont un petit pénis? Et tiens, on n'a pas encore vu de nanas à moitié à  poil allongée sur les bagnoles. ça ne saurait tarder.. pathétique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso chui un adepte du tuning. J'ai repeint ma Golf (pas golf  ) en vert caméléon. J'ai ajouté des bas de caisse, ceux avec des petites lumières qui clignotent, ça le fait trop pas. Ensuite, j'ai teinté les vitres, mis des doubles pot (mais des faux). Je veux aussi gonfler le moteur mais j'ai plus trop de thunes. Faut que je prenne encore des paupières pour les phares.

Et à la fin, je veux faire mettre un autocollant avec un tigre sur le capot.   

 Bon, mon rêve, c'est quand même l'Opel Manta, j'la kiffe trop grave. Pour pecho les meufs, y a rien 2 mieux.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Perso chui un adepte du tuning. J'ai repeint ma Golf (pas golf  ) en vert caméléon. J'ai ajouté des bas de caisse, ceux avec des petites lumières qui clignotent, ça le fait trop pas. Ensuite, j'ai teinté les vitres, mis des doubles pot (mais des faux). Je veux aussi gonfler le moteur mais j'ai plus trop de thunes. Faut que je prenne encore des paupières pour les phares.
> 
> Et à la fin, je veux faire mettre un autocollant avec un tigre sur le capot.
> 
> Bon, mon rêve, c'est quand même l'Opel Manta, j'la kiffe trop grave. Pour pecho les meufs, y a rien 2 mieux.


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Et tiens, on n'a pas encore vu de nanas à moitié à poil allongée sur les bagnoles. ça ne saurait tarder.. pathétique...



Je te sens déçu que je n'ai pas mis de photos de voitures avec des hôtesses 
Allez pour te faire plaisir


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Perso chui un adepte du tuning. J'ai repeint ma Golf (pas golf  ) en vert caméléon. J'ai ajouté des bas de caisse, ceux avec des petites lumières qui clignotent, ça le fait trop pas. Ensuite, j'ai teinté les vitres, mis des doubles pot (mais des faux). Je veux aussi gonfler le moteur mais j'ai plus trop de thunes. Faut que je prenne encore des paupières pour les phares.
> 
> Et à la fin, je veux faire mettre un autocollant avec un tigre sur le capot.
> 
> Bon, mon rêve, c'est quand même l'Opel Manta, j'la kiffe trop grave. Pour pecho les meufs, y a rien 2 mieux.


 
A putain, l'opel Manta !!!! Quelle oeuvre d'art !!!

A mettre au pantheon des caisses, avec la fuego..


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Personellement, je trouve ce culte de la bagnole assez misérable. J'ai jamais réussi à rentrer dans c e "trip". C'est quoi exactement? Un substitut pour ceux qui ont un petit pénis?


 
TOut à fait, comme l'informatique...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

je dirais meme plus, particulierement pour ceux qui ont un mac (apple quoi, pas le carré de bitume...)


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Perso chui un adepte du tuning. J'ai repeint ma Golf (pas golf  ) en vert caméléon. J'ai ajouté des bas de caisse, ceux avec des petites lumières qui clignotent, ça le fait trop pas. Ensuite, j'ai teinté les vitres, mis des doubles pot (mais des faux). Je veux aussi gonfler le moteur mais j'ai plus trop de thunes. Faut que je prenne encore des paupières pour les phares.
> 
> Et à la fin, je veux faire mettre un autocollant avec un tigre sur le capot.
> 
> Bon, mon rêve, c'est quand même l'Opel Manta, j'la kiffe trop grave. Pour pecho les meufs, y a rien 2 mieux.



Pareil, j'ai mis des jantes de 20 pouces sur ma clio over-tunnée.
10 mégaspubwofer (le même nombre de décibel qu'un concorde au décolage) 
J'ai également fait installé un dispositif pour antipiétons des plus efficaces, des lames dans mon spoiler, amputation net, ça leur coupera l'envie de marcher.
Là je suis en train de faire une recherche sur Delgesu, on ne moque pas impunément d'un membre du tunning club de Virton que même les flics ont peur de nous.   

 

l'Opel Manta, la plus belle voiture jamais construite.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mars 2005)

A part ça, j'aime beaucoup la nouvelle Lexus.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

ha oui, tu sembles l'aimer cette Lexus....trois messages identiques.....
pas mal..... 

effectivement, elle est super, mais les Lexus sont toujours super et avec une finition excellente...
de super Japonaise....
faut voir le prix mais habituellement, elles se situent bien....
une bonne concurrente aux allemandes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Voila, c'est bon, on a compris, tu l'aimes cette Lexus...



c'est vrai qu'elle est jolie, je la reverrai bien un coup.....


----------



## iMax (7 Mars 2005)

Puisque tu aimes les anglaise, j'ai ce qu'il te faut... Je l'ai trouvée au stand Jag', c'est une mythique Type E...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2005)

Elle est magnifique cette type E.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est magnifique cette type E.


Ouaip jsuis du même avis, la grande classe! :style: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est magnifique cette type E.



tu supprimes maintenant....   

bon, cette Type E, c'est la plus belle , rien a dire......


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu supprimes maintenant....



Oui, il faut varier les plaisirs.


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2005)

aller les gaz y a pas le gros moteur mais ces une familiale multi fonction ca


----------



## alan.a (8 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



Magnifique !!! C'est la seule voiture qui me ferait devenir déraisonnable !
C'est la plus belle de toutes  :love: 

Il y a quelques années, je suis tombé au milieu d'un rassemblement de TypeEistes, dans un petit village de Bretagne (Bécherel), il y en avait dans toutes les rues, toutes plus belles les unes que les autres !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

c'est clair qu'elle est belle, mais les 2 derriere sont pas mal non plus...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique !!! C'est la seule voiture qui me ferait devenir déraisonnable !
> C'est la plus belle de toutes  :love:
> 
> Il y a quelques années, je suis tombé au milieu d'un rassemblement de TypeEistes, dans un petit village de Bretagne (Bécherel), il y en avait dans toutes les rues, toutes plus belles les unes que les autres !!!



Déjà petit, j'adorais la Type E qui avait un rôle important dans "Le petit baigneur".


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Déjà petit, j'adorais la Type E qui avait un rôle important dans "Le petit baigneur".




Oui, celle qui s'allonge...   Je savais pas que c'était une Type E...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2005)

De retour du Salon... il y avait des gens...  Et des voitures aussi.  Mais le plus intéressant finalement était à l'extérieur, en backstage du stand Mercedes: des alignées de Maybach, MacLaren SLR, le moteur vrombissant, prêtes à accueillir une heureuse clientèle pour un essai...  Et ça fait du bruit une SLR quand ça démarre...  Y avait aussi quelques Bentley qui attendaient... 

Sinon, une petite auto qui me fait craquer: la Smart Roadster Coupé Brabus...  :love:


----------



## woulf (9 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Perso chui un adepte du tuning. J'ai repeint ma Golf (pas golf  ) en vert caméléon. J'ai ajouté des bas de caisse, ceux avec des petites lumières qui clignotent, ça le fait trop pas. Ensuite, j'ai teinté les vitres, mis des doubles pot (mais des faux). Je veux aussi gonfler le moteur mais j'ai plus trop de thunes. Faut que je prenne encore des paupières pour les phares.
> 
> Et à la fin, je veux faire mettre un autocollant avec un tigre sur le capot.
> 
> Bon, mon rêve, c'est quand même l'Opel Manta, j'la kiffe trop grave. Pour pecho les meufs, y a rien 2 mieux.



Mouais, c'est le coté germanique du suisse qui parle pour l'opel Manta 
Je me souviens, lorsque j'étais à l'armée en Allemagne, que notre camion ou j'étais tranquillement installé, au bout, a été suivi, par kevin en opel manta, mais attention, le monsieur avait la coupe de cheveux à la macgyver grande époque, couleur, euh roux ou par là, la petite moustache qui fait juste assez mâle pour rentrer au blue oyster bar  et surtout le revetement des sièges façon peau de léopard (je dis façon, hein, c'est le coté écolo de l'allemand  ), la moumoute sur le volant (piquée sur la lunette de cabinet visiblement) et les dés en moumoute sous le rétro... On a bien ri, j'avoue. Lui moins après nous avoir fait un doigt, si je vous jure, il a osé, on lui avait (encore) rien fait. 

Bref WebO' on sait très bien que tu caches au fond de ton garage une opel Manta grande époque, juste à coté de l'Ascona décapotable et devant la corsa gsi kittée de la mort qui tue, mais qui sert que pour aller chercher le pain (faut bien un kit K&N et un dynojet phase III pour ça)


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De retour du Salon... il y avait des gens...  Et des voitures aussi.  Mais le plus intéressant finalement était à l'extérieur, en backstage du stand Mercedes: des alignées de Maybach, MacLaren SLR, le moteur vrombissant, prêtes à accueillir une heureuse clientèle pour un essai...  Et ça fait du bruit une SLR quand ça démarre...  Y avait aussi quelques Bentley qui attendaient...
> 
> Sinon, une petite auto qui me fait craquer: la Smart Roadster Coupé Brabus...  :love:




Hé! c'est ma mienne , c'est ma mienne!!!

mais moi en noir.....  
elle est super, d'ailleurs j'en parle il y a quelques pages de ca...
j'ai deja fait 10000 Km depuis 6mois et chaque KM est un vrai plaisir....


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, c'est le coté germanique du suisse qui parle pour l'opel Manta
> Je me souviens, lorsque j'étais à l'armée en Allemagne, que notre camion ou j'étais tranquillement installé, au bout, a été suivi, par kevin en opel manta, mais attention, le monsieur avait la coupe de cheveux à la macgyver grande époque, couleur, euh roux ou par là, la petite moustache qui fait juste assez mâle pour rentrer au blue oyster bar  et surtout le revetement des sièges façon peau de léopard (je dis façon, hein, c'est le coté écolo de l'allemand  ), la moumoute sur le volant (piquée sur la lunette de cabinet visiblement) et les dés en moumoute sous le rétro... On a bien ri, j'avoue. Lui moins après nous avoir fait un doigt, si je vous jure, il a osé, on lui avait (encore) rien fait.
> 
> Bref WebO' on sait très bien que tu caches au fond de ton garage une opel Manta grande époque, juste à coté de l'Ascona décapotable et devant la corsa gsi kittée de la mort qui tue, mais qui sert que pour aller chercher le pain (faut bien un kit K&N et un dynojet phase III pour ça)



 

Au collège, j'ai fais un séjour linguistique en Allemagne (Ach .. Dusseldorf ...), j'ai passé 3 semaines chez ce Mr, sissi, je le reconnais !!!! C'était lui !!!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Hé! c'est ma mienne , c'est ma mienne!!!
> 
> mais moi en noir.....
> elle est super, d'ailleurs j'en parle il y a quelques pages de ca...
> j'ai deja fait 10000 Km depuis 6mois et chaque KM est un vrai plaisir....



Tu as la version Brabus aussi?   Faudra qu'on cause à l'AES Clermont.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu as la version Brabus aussi?   Faudra qu'on cause à l'AES Clermont.



ben oui, en brabus...comme ma for two first edition...
celle là, j'ai eu du mal a la vendre, trop peu d'exemplaire dans le monde...


----------



## woulf (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au collège, j'ai fais un séjour linguistique en Allemagne (Ach .. Dusseldorf ...), j'ai passé 3 semaines chez ce Mr, sissi, je le reconnais !!!! C'était lui !!!



Eh oui, et depuis tu portes toi aussi la moustache


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, en brabus...comme ma for two first edition...
> celle là, j'ai eu du mal a la vendre, trop peu d'exemplaire dans le monde...



Tu m'intéresses...  Tu dis que tu as eu du mal... ça t'a fait mal ou tu as pas pu la vendre tout de suite?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'intéresses...  Tu dis que tu as eu du mal... ça t'a fait mal ou tu as pas pu la vendre tout de suite?...



ben, la fortwo, je l'ai financierement super bien revendu, heureusement parce qu'au prix de la roadster.....
mais bon, j'y tenais ceci dit, cette roadster........m'a vite fais oublier la premiere Brabus..... 

ps: j'ai eu plus de mal a vendre ma Saab (en 02) que cette smart (en 04)....


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, et depuis tu portes toi aussi la moustache



AAAAaaaaarrrggggghhhhh !!!

Je vais de suite chercher la tondeuse !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Hé! c'est ma mienne , c'est ma mienne!!!
> 
> mais moi en noir.....
> elle est super, d'ailleurs j'en parle il y a quelques pages de ca...
> j'ai deja fait 10000 Km depuis 6mois et chaque KM est un vrai plaisir....


 
Chez Smart ça part en vrille, du coup pour limiter les pertes la roadster ne sera bientôt plus produite....

'+


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Chez Smart ça part en vrille, du coup pour limiter les pertes la roadster ne sera bientôt plus produite....
> 
> '+



C'est dommage.   
Beaucoup de gens trouvent les Smart sympas mais peu en achètent.
C'est pour les ouvriers que c'est le plus dommage.


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Chez Smart ça part en vrille, du coup pour limiter les pertes la roadster ne sera bientôt plus produite....
> 
> '+


m'en parles pas je suis dégouté 
je revais d'en acheter une (roadster), j'ai eu par le passé deux petites smarts jaunes  :love: une pour ma femme une pour moi, les même :love:

une place de parking dans la résidence, deux portes clés avec les 2 clés et hop nous prenions la dernière garée sans distinctions, un concept fantastique  :love: je ne me suis jamais garé plus de 50 mêtres de l'endroit ou je désirais me rendre à marseille :love: et à 140 km/h sur l'autoroute beaucoup de gens me regardaient avec étonnement   

c'est une voiture fantastique  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je revais d'en acheter une (roadster)


 
C'est pas trop tard, tu as encore quelques mois pour te décider... 

'+


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> une place de parking dans la résidence, deux portes clés avec les 2 clés et hop nous prenions la dernière garée sans distinctions, un concept fantastique  :love: je ne me suis jamais garé plus de 50 mêtres de l'endroit ou je désirais me rendre à marseille :love: et à 140 km/h sur l'autoroute beaucoup de gens me regardaient avec étonnement
> 
> c'est une voiture fantastique  :love:



C'est génial


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je revais d'en acheter une (roadster),



Je dirais pas que j'en rêve, mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, elle me plaît bien cette Smart Roadster (Brabus...). Encore quelques mois donc, mais je pense qu'il faudra se décider vite.


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est une voiture fantastique :love:


 
Oui mais bon si t'es obligé d'en acheter 2...  

'+


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop tard, tu as encore quelques mois pour te décider...
> 
> '+


le problème c'est qu'ici en irlande il existe une taxe appelée VRT qui equivaut à 20%
et de suite le prix devient moins interessant :sick:
par exemple un roadster acheté 9500 £ en angleterre il te faut rajouter 5300 euros de taxes


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est qu'ici en irlande il existe une taxe appelée VRT qui equivaut à 20%
> et de suite le prix devient moins interessant :sick:
> par exemple un roadster acheté 9500 £ en angleterre il te faut rajouter 5300 euros de taxes



Ouais, alors imagine si t'en prends deux.


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, alors imagine si t'en prends deux.


mais c'etait avant que j'ai des enfants, maintenant c'est scenic et compagnie


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais c'etait avant que j'ai des enfants, maintenant c'est scenic et compagnie



Avec tes enfants et tes deux Smart, tu fais le partage ainsi? Naas et sa femme dans une et les enfants dans l'autre?


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

non moi perso je suis plutôt comme cela en ce moment pour le boulot





mais c'est vrai que la smart me manque :rose:


----------



## sylko (3 Avril 2005)

Si ces ploucs de Daimler avaient écouté ce cher M. Hayek. (non, ce n'est pas le papa de Salma, mais le boss de Swatch).  Il avait souhaité une petite voiture à moteur hybride. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il avait retiré ses billes du projet.
Une fois de plus ce seront les asiatiques qui débarqueront avec un projet concret.
Smart s'est scié en développant leur Roadster et leur Forfour. Cette dernière est tellement moche, que je n'en parle même pas.


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> ... et leur Forfour. Cette dernière est tellement moche, que je n'en parle même pas.


c'est vrai que la 4 places dans le genre moche de chez moche   on dirait une chinoise tellement c'est vilain  :hein: 
mais le roadster une fois que tu l'as essayé c'est difficile de conduire autre chose   
si en plus tu as le changement des vitesses par palettes alors la


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Avril 2005)

Pour les "initiés"   


> Le Wartsila "Sulzer" moteur 2-temps diesel est le plus puissant et le plus efficace au monde aujourd'hui. Alésage de 965mm et course de 2489mm.  Disponible de 6 a 12 cylindre en ligne, ce qui nous fait dans les 21845 litres pour le 12 cyl.  En version 12 cylindres, le moteur pèse plus de 2000 tonnes ( le vilebrequin dépasse les 300 tonnes). La puissance  continue max est de 89640 CV à 100 tr/mn (en version 12cylindres), la puissance délivrée au point de consommation mini est de 53244 cv à 90 tr/mn. Le 12 cylindres a dépasse les 100000 cv durant des  essais de survitesse (a 101,5 tr/mn seulement).
> La consommation de gasoil a puissance max est de 0,126 kg/cv/heure (British Standard Fuel Consumption).La consommation de gasoil au point économique est de 0,118 kg/cv/heure ( BSFC).
> Au point de vue économique, le Sulzer dépasse le rendement de 0,5. Pour comparaison, l'automobile et les petit moteurs d'avion (a bougies) ont une consommation BSFC de 0,181 a 0,272 kg/cv/heure avec un rendement de 0,25 a 0,3. A son efficacité max, le Sulzer consomme quand même près de 6284 litres de gasoil a l'heure.


----------



## kitetrip (3 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pour les "initiés"


 
Plus de 89 000ch à 100tr/min   C'est sûr, avec des pistons pareils, on ne peut monter plus haut en régime  

En tout cas, très impressionnant ! C'est pour un supertanker je suppose, non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Si ces ploucs de Daimler avaient écouté ce cher M. Hayek. (non, ce n'est pas le papa de Salma, mais le boss de Swatch).  Il avait souhaité une petite voiture à moteur hybride. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il avait retiré ses billes du projet.
> Une fois de plus ce seront les asiatiques qui débarqueront avec un projet concret.
> Smart s'est scié en développant leur Roadster et leur Forfour. Cette dernière est tellement moche, que je n'en parle même pas.




je suis entierement d'accord avec toi, d'ailleurs je pense que mon prochain vehicule sera surement le meme que la tien.....

mais oui, c'est dommage qu'ils arretent la roadster.....enfin, je la revendrai plus cher ma brabus...:rateau:

mais bon, il est vrai qu'ils ont investi beaucoup en trop peu de temps....puis l'idée de la for four ne me semble pas tres interessante a ce prix et dans cette gamme , meme si l'habitabilite est moindre, je prefere une mini......surtout en version S.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, très impressionnant ! C'est pour un supertanker je suppose, non ?



non, une usine a Nem.....


----------



## kitetrip (11 Avril 2005)

En parlant de Smart, je viens de tomber sur cette petite bombe :





La ForFour Brabus ! 
Extérieurement, on aime ou non... Les détails sont là pour se démarquer de la Smart "ordinaire" : les jantes Brabus 17", la double sortie d'échappement chormée, bas de caisse spécifiques...
La présentation intérieure est tout aussi soigné, avec sieges, levier et tapis Brabus :









Niveau moteur, c'est un 4 cylindre turbo de 177ch à 6000tr/min... A noter que le poids de la puce est de seulement 1050kg, ça vous donne un aperçu des performances. Le 0 à 100km/h est abattu en moins de 7 secondes (le second rapport permet de dépasser 100km/h, ça aide pas mal).
Les reprises ne sont pas en reste : le couple de 230Nm à 3500tr/min permet d'abattre le 80 à 120km/h en 8 secondes sur le cinquième rapport. A noter que l'actuelle BMW M3 effectue cet exercice en 7 secondes (sur le sixième rapport)...
La BMW 330Ci (6 cylindres en ligne, plus de 200ch) met 10,5 secondes sur le cinquième rapport cette fois-ci ! On joue clairement dans la cours des grands, avec le gabari d'une mini-citadine...

90% du couple est situé entre 2700 et 5700tr/min, ce qui perme à la Smart d'atteindre les 221km/h ! ! Pour faire simple, les performances sont supérieures à une Peugeot 206RC ou une Clio RS, de puissances comparables... mais plus lourdes !

Le prix est de 25000¤ avec quelques options.


----------



## iMax (11 Avril 2005)

Berk, c'est d'un laid...   

Heureusement que les performances sont là pour compenser... 

Reste à voir la tenue de route de l'engin, s'il est capable de rivaliser avec Clio et Mégane RS, références du segment 

Note, je me prendrais quand même une Clio RS moi  
Voir même, pour le prix, une Mégane RS, son 2.0 T et ses 225ch


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Berk, c'est d'un laid...
> 
> Heureusement que les performances sont là pour compenser...
> 
> ...



laid, je suis pas de ton avis, pâs extremement jolie mais bon, je trouve que le resultat est correct....
par contre pour la tenu de route, (bon, je suis habitué au roadster brabus donc....) elle est pas top top...un peu de glissé du cul...et un leger patinage des roue arriere...mais pour la gamme et surtout pour une propulsion, c'est correct....

par contre la clio RS, c'est une vrai horreur, deja le prix c'est du n'importe quoi et en plus, la finition est ridicule......reste les perf.....et là, ca va, ca avance bien....rien a dire...mais pour la solidité, on repassera....(mon pere en est a son 3eme alternateur en 2ans...)

voila......


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroumvroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum.vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum.vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum.vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum.vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum..




(comment ça j'ai pas compris le titre ? )


----------



## iMax (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroumvroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum.vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum.vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum.vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum.vroum vroum, vroumvroum vrou vrou vroum, vroum..




Pouet :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

beurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurk
beurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurk
beurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurk
beurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurk
beurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurkbeurk

oups :rose:


----------



## iMax (11 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (mon pere en est a son 3eme alternateur en 2ans...)



Manque de bol, c'est tout... 

Elle est de quelle année sa Clio ? La finition des dernières est très correcte, bien qu'elle ne soit pas aux standards VAG. La finition smart par contre... 
Pardon, mais la Fortwo que je roule depuis bientot un mois a une finition franchement cheap, bien que ce soit un modèle 2004.... 




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> laid, je suis pas de ton avis, pâs extremement jolie mais bon, je trouve que le resultat est correct....



Question de gouts... Mais pour moi, pas d'hésitations
















​
Fais ton choix camarade, il est clair pour moi: RS et nouveau powerbook avec la différence de prix


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Manque de bol, c'est tout...
> 
> Elle est de quelle année sa Clio ? La finition des dernières est très correcte, bien qu'elle ne soit pas aux standards VAG. La finition smart par contre...
> Pardon, mais la Fortwo que je roule depuis bientot un mois a une finition franchement cheap, bien que ce soit un modèle 2004....



année 2003....mais il en a deux autre (diesel) de novembre 2004 pour son auto-ecole....et entre les 3 batteries, les 6 alternateurs (question de chance...?...) et les leves vitre qui font n'importe quoi...
Reanault sans moi....(oui, je sais , elles sont mal mene....m'enfin...)

pour ce qui est de la For two, je la connais bien j'en avais une en brabus (enfin, non, en first edition, le modele au dessus) et malgre le prix , elle est moyenne aussi en matiere de finition mais la Forfour a fait un effort enorme....



> Question de gouts... Mais pour moi, pas d'hésitations



pour moi non plus ...mais comme tu le dis si bien, question de gout....


----------



## iMax (11 Avril 2005)

Ah oui, il a pas la RS pour l'auto-école ? 

Moi si, j'avais ça  

Ici en Suisse, il y'a énormément de moniteurs d'auto-école qui donnent leurs leçons avec des Clio RS.... J'ai même vu une fois une Mégane RS   :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, il a pas la RS pour l'auto-école ?
> 
> Moi si, j'avais ça
> 
> Ici en Suisse, il y'a énormément de moniteurs d'auto-école qui donnent leurs leçons avec des Clio RS.... J'ai même vu une fois une Mégane RS   :rateau: :rateau:



peuchere, tu sais plus lire....



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> mais il en a deux autre *(diesel)* de novembre 2004 pour son auto-ecole



tu lis mieux en gras........ :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (11 Avril 2005)

La RS est sa voiture personnelle et les Clio dCi sont pour l'auto-école, c'est ça ? 

Faut dire que t'es pas très clair... 

Bon, je vais me coucher moi, il se fait tard


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La RS est sa voiture personnelle et les Clio dCi sont pour l'auto-école, c'est ça ?
> 
> Faut dire que t'es pas très clair...
> 
> Bon, je vais me coucher moi, il se fait tard



tu comprends vite mais il faut t'expliquer longtemps.....    
et pour finir avec cette histoire, les alternateur sont de la meme serie.....incroyable....:affraid:
donc, il a commander une golf....et je partage sont avis...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pour les "initiés"


----------



## kitetrip (12 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Berk, c'est d'un laid...
> 
> Heureusement que les performances sont là pour compenser...
> 
> ...


 
C'est sûr qu'à mon avi, niveau tenue de route ça ne doit pas être tip-top... Mais bon, pour 25 000¤, j'économiserai encore pour me prendre une Mazda RX8 ou alors rester sage et réparer mon Astra 1.6i de 1992. 

Mais bon, la RX-8 et son bi-rotor de 241ch (pour 1.3 litre ! !) :love: Quel bruit ! Et puis, histoire d'avoir une voiture encore plus exclusive


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pour les "initiés"



'tain, dommage qu'ils aient supprimés la vignette, deux comme ça, et fini le déficit budgétaire !


----------



## iMax (12 Avril 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, pour 25 000¤, j'économiserai encore pour me prendre une Mazda RX8



Et moi une 350Z roadster ou coupé :love:






:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
Sublime, n'est-ce pas ? :love: :love:

Pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas, c'est une voiture redoutable au chassis et à la tenue de route exceptionnelle.... Le moteur n'est pas en reste, il s'agit du V6 3.5 24V qu'on trouve dans les Espace et Vel Satis, moteur retravaillé pour l'occasion, offrant ici une puissance de 280 à 300CV et un couple conséquent de 330Nm, de quoi doubler en côte sans souci :rateau:



			
				kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> ...ou alors rester sage et réparer mon Astra 1.6i de 1992.



Kékélatonastra ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et moi une 350Z roadster ou coupé :love:



bé, voila....tu vois quand tu veux, je te suis, quand tu la commande tu me le dis, si on en prend 2 il nous feront peut etre prix.......


----------



## iMax (12 Avril 2005)

Ouh là 

Pas avant 6-7 ans dans le meilleur des cas  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là
> 
> Pas avant 6-7 ans dans le meilleur des cas  :rose:



C'est 18 ans l'âge légal... en Suisse en tout cas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là
> 
> Pas avant 6-7 ans dans le meilleur des cas  :rose:



d'ici là, les voitures voleront.....


----------



## iMax (12 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est 18 ans l'âge légal... en Suisse en tout cas...



C'est pas le problème ici 

Pourquoi tu crois que je roules avec la Clio de maman iMax en ce moment ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu crois que je roules avec la Clio de maman iMax en ce moment ?



Oui, je me demande pourquoi, tu roules...  :love:


----------



## iMax (12 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je me demande pourquoi, tu roules...  :love:



Pour me rendre d'un point A à un point B, tiens


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

Une précision pour ceux qui nous lisent, l'iMax pour se déplacer d'un point A à un point B procède de la manière suivante: tout d'abord, il part du point B en toute logique. Rapidement, mais après quelque temps quand même, il se rend compte qu'il vient de se méprendre. Il entreprend donc depuis le point B, de se rendre au point A, pour aller justement au point B. En chemin, il passe par plusieurs points disséminés ici et là, mais surtout, tout là-bas. Au milieu du trajet il croise les points J et K, qui eux mènent tout les deux aux points A et B, mais pas forcèment en ligne droite. Après quelques hésitations et passage au point AX, Z et Y, l'iMax arrive enfin au point A.

Ne reste plus pour lui que d'entreprendre le chemin inverse pour se rendre au point B, sa destination finale...

 :love:


----------



## iMax (12 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une précision pour ceux qui nous lisent, l'iMax pour se déplacer d'un point A à un point B procède de la manière suivante: tout d'abord, il part du point B en toute logique. Rapidement, mais après quelque temps quand même, il se rend compte qu'il vient de se méprendre. Il entreprend donc de depuis le point B, de se rendre au point A, pour aller justement au point B. En chemin, il passe par plusieurs points dissémés ici et là, mais surtout, tout là-bas. Au milieu du trajet il croise les points J et K, qui eux mènent tout les deux aux points A et B, mais pas forcèment en ligne droite. Après quelques hésitations et passage au point AX, Z et Y, l'iMax arrive enfin au point A.
> 
> Ne reste plus pour lui que d'entreprendre le chemin inverse pour se rendre au point B, sa destination finale...
> 
> :love:




Pffff, tu exagères un peu quand même.... 

Et essaie seulement de me faire croire que tu faisais pas ça peu après l'obtention de ton permis ou de ton bolide noir


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et essaie seulement de me faire croire que tu faisais pas ça peu après l'obtention de ton permis ou de ton bolide noir



Avec mon Opel Corsa jaune de 1984, c'était difficile.  :love:


----------



## iMax (12 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon Opel Corsa jaune de 1984, c'était difficile.  :love:



Ben quoi ? Je roule bien en ce moment dans une Clio 1.4 16V de 2001 qui ne m'appartient pas 

Quoi ça vaut pas ? 
Au contraire


----------



## kitetrip (12 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Kékélatonastra ?


 
En fait, depuis que j'ai eu mon permis, mes parents m'ont fait don de l'ancienne voiture familiale, à savoir un bolide de course (course... Auchan, Carrefour, Atac...  ) : une Astra 1.6i

Seulement, les suspensions doivent être changées avant l'année dernière (vive la tenue de route, je suis obligé de rouler doucement), la vanne de ralenti doit être changée... Quand on voit le prix des composants Opel (environ 300¤ les suspensions avec la pose... ou encore 150¤ le pot d'échappement) pour une voiture de 13 ans, ça fait mal.

Parce sinon, je l'adore car malgré son âge avancée, elle a pas mal d'options d'époque (vitres électriques à l'avant, siège réglable en hauteur, autoradio avec antenne électrique, banquette 2/3-1/3) et le moteur est une injection multipoint (pour 1992  ). Par contre elle est en boite auto (4 rapports avec overdrive, mode Sport et Neige) alors on aime ou non. Personnelement, j'aime bien, on conduit tout doux et les passagers (surtout ma passagère :love: ) préfèrent largement ce style de conduite.

Voilà, ma cocotte (comme je l'appelle, faut entendre le bruit  ) que j'adore... Tellement de souvenirs en un an de permis que jamais je ne la revendrais. Il faut juste que j'en prenne soin, ce qui n'est toujours pas le cas  ... 

Dur dur la vie d'étudiant... mais j'ai déjà la chance d'avoir une voiture


----------



## kitetrip (12 Avril 2005)

Une autre voiture que j'affectionne...





Nissan Skyline GTR R34  
Un petit monstre de technologie.

Moteur : 6 cylindres en ligne, 24 soupapes, 2.5 litres
Alimentation : injection + bi-turbo  
Moteur : 280ch à 6800tpm (avec bride... vive le Japon)
Couple : 392Nm à 4400tpm

Le 0 à 100kmh est abattu en 4,92 secondes... 0 à 160km/h en 13 secondes  Le monstre dispose de quatres roues motrices, la tenue de route est exeptionnelle. Les reprises sont dignes des deux turbos soufflant à plus de 0.7 bar... Ces derniers sont suivi d'intercoolers, afin de refroidir l'air avant l'entrée dans les cylindres.
Sur la dernière version (R34), l'habitacle intérieur dispose d'un ordinateur de bord permettant d'avoir des informations sur le moteur (pression huile, température, pression turbo...).
Un véritable montre, qui n'a jamais été importé en Europe. Elle a été produite de 1999 à 2002. Un véritable mythe au Japon.





Pour continuer de baver...

http://www.live2cruize.com/Tech/Nissan/Skyline/Skyline_R34/enginepic_020.jpg


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

Sympa la nouvelle tigra


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la nouvelle tigra



Un peu salissante, mais sympa !


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2005)

Je l'avais essayée, une petite voiture très sympa


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la nouvelle tigra



La pub en tous cas est sympa.


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

pour moi ce sera le nouveau SLK de Mercedes.
le modèle 350 en noir.
par contre je n'ai pas réussi à intégrer une image, je ne sais pas pourquoi, le lien "insérer une image" me propose juste d'entrer du texte et c'est tout !! :rose:


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2005)

Je viens d'essayer la nouvelle Fiat Panda 4x4. Verdict: Boooooaaaaaaaaaf... Fiat... *sic*


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

baaah malheureusement c'est la formule qui revient le plus souvent après l'essai d'une fiat : boooof :rose: 

attention à ne pas tomber dans la même problématique que Rover !!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ce sera le nouveau SLK de Mercedes.
> le modèle 350 en noir.
> par contre je n'ai pas réussi à intégrer une image, je ne sais pas pourquoi, le lien "insérer une image" me propose juste d'entrer du texte et c'est tout !! :rose:



Tu dois juste coller l'url de l'image dans cette zone de texte.


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois juste colé l'url de l'image.



merci, *je veux la même !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

Elle est très très sympa effectivement.


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très très sympa effectivement.


c'est sur, c'est la seule voiture (mais doit-on encore parler de simple voiture !!)qui me fait envie et rêver à l'heure actuelle... peut-être un jour :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

Je n'irais pas jusque là mais elle est chouette. 
Il y a peu de voiture qui me fasse rêver pour le moment, je suis un peu moins bagnole. 
Peut-être la Bentley Continental GT.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2005)

Bentley c'est sympa, surtout avec une belle pouffe dedans...

Enfin moi ce que j'en disais...    

Oui je sais c'est peu élégant. :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bentley c'est sympa, surtout avec une belle pouffe dedans...
> 
> Enfin moi ce que j'en disais...
> 
> Oui je sais c'est peu élégant. :rose:



Dans une Bentley au odeur de cuir, ça doit effectivement être sympa.

( Déjà qu'à l'époque, je trouvais ça sympa dans ma Twingo.  )


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ( Déjà qu'à l'époque, je trouvais ça sympa dans ma Twingo.  )



Je te dis pas sur un kart: le pied. :casse:


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mai 2005)

'

Voic la Clio 3 (sortie prévue à la rentrée) en version RS (200 Ch, sortie en 2006)...











:love: :love: 

'+


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

Elle me plaît bien cette Clio.   
Je suis curieux de voir la futur Twingo.


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis curieux de voir la futur Twingo.


 
Il y a eu récemment des illustrations dans Auto-Moto, qui sont en fait assez éloignées de la "vraie". A part des détails stylistiques issus de la Zoé, on ne sait pas grand chose...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mai 2005)

... et voici la Clio "normale"...































'+


----------



## alan.a (4 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis curieux de voir la futur Twingo.



C'est pas ça ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ça ?



Ce sera dans ce style mais il n'y a rien de précis pour le moment.
Rude challenge que de renouveller la Twingo.


----------



## toph (5 Mai 2005)

vont aussi mettre un régulateur de vitesse sur ce modéle


----------



## toph (5 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peu de voiture qui me fasse rêver pour le moment, je suis un peu moins bagnole.


 
Moi aussi pas de voiture de rêve en ce moment , mais une folle envie de changer, pour prendre quoi???
- Lexus
- Audi
- BMW
- VW
- Mercedes
- Aixam (ben oui la MONTE-CARLO)


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> - Lexus



Oui, la RX hybride.    (je sais ta femme n'aime pas Lexus  )


----------



## iMax (5 Mai 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> - Lexus



:hein: 



			
				toph a dit:
			
		

> - Audi
> - VW



 :sleep:



			
				toph a dit:
			
		

> - BMW



:rateau:



			
				toph a dit:
			
		

> - Mercedes







			
				toph a dit:
			
		

> - Aixam (ben oui la MONTE-CARLO)


----------



## woulf (5 Mai 2005)

iMax, arrête, on va finir par croire que tu as les mêmes goûts de chiotte que Foguenne et ses Renault    (moi qui étais persuadé qu'un ami des Ducati ne pouvait pas être complétement mauvais  )

Plus sérieusement, je trouve que la nouvelle Mustang qui va être importée par chez nous (quoique par chez toi en Suisse, elle n'a sans doute jamais cessé de l'être), a plutôt une bonne gueule 

Comme dirait l'aut: c'est le calibre qu'il te faut


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

hier en allant faire faire ma vidange cehz smart (a perpignan c'est Smart/Chrisler/Porsche)
j'ai put admirer de pres la nouvelle Viper roadster.......
'tain, ça demenage....mais alors grave.... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> iMax, arrête, on va finir par croire que tu as les mêmes goûts de chiotte que Foguenne et ses Renault    (moi qui étais persuadé qu'un ami des Ducati ne pouvait pas être complétement mauvais  )
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je trouve que la nouvelle Mustang qui va être importée par chez nous (quoique par chez toi en Suisse, elle n'a sans doute jamais cessé de l'être), a plutôt une bonne gueule
> 
> Comme dirait l'aut: c'est le calibre qu'il te faut



La nouvelle, ch'sais pas, mais j'ai eu, il y a peu, l'occaze de tester un modèle 67, 'tain, ça pousse, et c'était le p'tit modèle, avec le moulbif de 5 litres, j'ose pas imaginer avec le 7 litres !


----------



## semac (5 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle, ch'sais pas, mais j'ai eu, il y a peu, l'occaze de tester un modèle 67, 'tain, ça pousse, et c'était le p'tit modèle, avec le moulbif de 5 litres, j'ose pas imaginer avec le 7 litres !



ça pour pousser, ça pousse, mais ça ne sait faire que ça !!! 
Il faut pas leur demander de prendre un virage à vitesse soutenue, sinon c'est le tout droit assuré !! :rose: 

Sauf la dernière qui a une tenue de route, enfin, digne du moteur !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça pour pousser, ça pousse, mais ça ne sait faire que ça !!!
> Il faut pas leur demander de prendre un virage à vitesse soutenue, sinon c'est le tout droit assuré !! :rose:
> 
> Sauf la dernière qui a une tenue de route, enfin, digne du moteur !!


Un quoi ? Un virage ? c'est quoi, c'te bête ?


----------



## toph (5 Mai 2005)

voilà pour l'Aixam MONTE CARLO


----------



## IP (10 Mai 2005)

En parlant de truc qui pousse ; à votre avis, dans quelle voiture je suis pour doubler cette pitite voiture ?


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de truc qui pousse ; à votre avis, dans quelle voiture je suis pour doubler cette pitite voiture ?



dans une twingo sport ou espace F1


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de truc qui pousse ; à votre avis, dans quelle voiture je suis pour doubler cette pitite voiture ?



Peut être une Diane de compétition


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de truc qui pousse ; à votre avis, dans quelle voiture je suis pour doubler cette pitite voiture ?



Le Kart MacG Grand Prix qui explose tout ! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2005)

Ben moi, je suis toujours aussi satisfait de ma Rover 75 ..... 35.000 kms en 5 mois !!!!!!!!!!  

En plus, c'est une voiture de collection maintenant !!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> 35.000 kms en 5 mois !!!!!!!!!!




P___ !   

C'est un diesel ?


----------



## sylko (10 Mai 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de truc qui pousse ; à votre avis, dans quelle voiture je suis pour doubler cette pitite voiture ?


 
Aucune idée, mais les rails de protection ressemblent terriblement, à ceux du circuit du Castellet. 
Je m'y rends vendredi. Je vais vérifier tout ça.


----------



## IP (10 Mai 2005)

Là t'as pas tord sur le site !

Bon, je vous aide !

Un extrait de la voiture doublée :


----------



## IP (10 Mai 2005)

Et puisse que personne a trouvé le nom de la bête, voilà déjà la photo de la doubleuse !


----------



## sylko (10 Mai 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Et puisse que personne a trouvé le nom de la bête, voilà déjà la photo de la doubleuse !



Une 360 Spider.


----------



## sylko (11 Mai 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Là t'as pas tord sur le site !
> 
> Bon, je vous aide !
> 
> Un extrait de la voiture doublée :



Marque allemande?


----------



## IP (11 Mai 2005)

Bravo Sylko   

Sauf que je m'a trompé : ce n'est pas avec celle là que j'ai doublé la voiture mystère, mais avec une GT2... les émotions des tests m'on troublé ; surtout après les 4 tours en Gaillardo   

Bon, un nouvel indice : il y a un trident à l'avant de la tuture...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un nouvel indice : il y a un trident à l'avant de la tuture...



*J'ai bien une idée...*


----------



## toph (11 Mai 2005)

ben tien une Maazzerrratti, pas facile à dire les lendemains de fête


----------



## IP (11 Mai 2005)

Encore un indice : 630 chevaux sous le capot et des freins usés (sinon, on aurais jamais pu la doublée     )


----------



## Bassman (28 Mai 2005)

Je vais pas tenir tout le WE a attendre ma moto alors qu'il fait un temps magnifique :affraid:

Je l'ai mercredi normalement :love:







Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiteuuuuuuu


----------



## alan.a (28 Mai 2005)

Parlons vrouuuum vrouuum, pas mouiiinn mouiiiiiiiiiiinnn  

Tu ne projettes pas de passer le permis ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Mai 2005)

Oh que si je le projete, mais pour l'instant j'ai pas les sous de le passer et de m'acheter une vraie moto, donc je patiente un peu avec une 125 plus qu'agreable.

Pis bon en attendant je continue aussi a piquer le 800VFR de mon pere en bretagne de tps en tps (mais faut pas le dire aux flics )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas tenir tout le WE a attendre ma moto alors qu'il fait un temps magnifique :affraid:
> 
> Je l'ai mercredi normalement :love:
> 
> ...



Oula... va y avoir du weehling au feu vert


----------



## Blytz (28 Mai 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de truc qui pousse ; à votre avis, dans quelle voiture je suis pour doubler cette pitite voiture ?



Facile c'est la Maserati MC-12 

La voiture que tu as double bien sur


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2005)

Elle est sympa la nouvelle petite Porsche, surtout vue de l'arrière.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est sympa la nouvelle petite Porsche, surtout vue de l'arrière.



Ben de toute façon, c'est surtout de ce côté qu'on risque de la voir le plus, non ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Perso, ce sont plutôt des engins comme ça qui me font vibrer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, j'en ai eu une (pas de cette couleur là, mais le même modèle), et ça, la dedans, pour vibrer, tu vibres !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2005)

Un petit entrainement aux manoeuvres ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un petit entrainement aux manoeuvres ???



Toi, faut toujours que tu montes aux créneaux !


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oh que si je le projete, mais pour l'instant j'ai pas les sous de le passer et de m'acheter une vraie moto, donc je patiente un peu avec une 125 plus qu'agreable.
> 
> Pis bon en attendant je continue aussi a piquer le 800VFR de mon pere en bretagne de tps en tps (mais faut pas le dire aux flics )



Je trouve que la somme permis + grosse cylindrée d'occase est bien moins élevée que le prix d'un de ces aspirateurs . 

En plus, la formation toute cylindrée est mieux faite .

Quant à t'acheter une « vraie moto », attends encore quelques années, car on est très loin de savoir conduire à la sortie du permis  :mouais: donc tu auras le temps d'économiser.



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un petit entrainement aux manoeuvres ???



C'est super énervant comme truc !!!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Juin 2005)

Ca va faire 6 ans que je conduis des motos


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Je trouve la C1 particulièrement réussie


----------



## Grug (9 Juin 2005)

oui, mais la elle n'est plus electrique et y'a pas les petites roues


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca va faire 6 ans que je conduis des motos



Raison de plus !!!


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben de toute façon, c'est surtout de ce côté qu'on risque de la voir le plus, non ?





Je crois que c la moins chère des Porsches


----------



## iMax (12 Juin 2005)

:rateau: :rateau: :love: :love:

Pas chère en occasion... :love:


----------



## kitetrip (12 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben de toute façon, c'est surtout de ce côté qu'on risque de la voir le plus, non ?


 
Oui, je pense, à moins d'avoir un monstre sous son capot...
Avec la Cayman, Porsche réalise un doublet : un moteur 6 cylindres à plat en position centrale arrière... Que demander de plus ?  

Sinon, prise cette après midi au Grand Prix de Tours :






Un petite Ford Mustang 351Ci :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je pense, à moins d'avoir un monstre sous son capot...
> Avec la Cayman, Porsche réalise un doublet : un moteur 6 cylindres à plat en position centrale arrière... Que demander de plus ?
> 
> Sinon, prise cette après midi au Grand Prix de Tours :
> ...



Le modèle "spécial petites routes de montagnes"


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le modèle "spécial petites routes de montagnes"


 
Oui, j'ai vu le siège éjectable et le parachute... Ca sert toujours dans on pique dans un ravin 

En tout cas, le bruit est superbe ! On dirait un chalutier de poche  Quand une copine a entendu le "glou glou glou" du moteur, elle n'a pu s'empécher de dire "1 litre, 2 litres, 3 litres..." :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai vu le siège éjectable et le parachute... Ca sert toujours dans on pique dans un ravin
> 
> En tout cas, le bruit est superbe ! On dirait un chalutier de poche  Quand une copine a entendu le "glou glou glou" du moteur, elle n'a pu s'empécher de dire "1 litre, 2 litres, 3 litres..." :rateau:



J'ai eu l'occasion de conduire une fois un modèle proche de celui ci dans les petites rues du haut de Criel sur Mer (au dessus du Tréport), un modèle 67, V8 de 6L3 je crois, boite trois vitesses, eh bien le petit raidillon que je montais en seconde avec mon 400 S3, je l'ai avalé en troisième, sans rétrograder en tournant le coin de trottoir du bas, et je te jures que le moteur n'a pas "brouté". J'ai accéléré, elle est parti, cent cinquante mètres plus loin, et environ vingt mètres plus haut, j'étais à 100 pour une vitesse de départ autour de vingt - vingt cinq.

un couple d'enfert !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai vu le siège éjectable et le parachute... Ca sert toujours dans on pique dans un ravin
> 
> En tout cas, le bruit est superbe ! On dirait un chalutier de poche  Quand une copine a entendu le "glou glou glou" du moteur, elle n'a pu s'empécher de dire "1 litre, 2 litres, 3 litres..." :rateau:



J'ai eu l'occasion en 75 de conduire une fois un modèle proche de celui ci dans les petites rues du haut de Criel sur Mer (au dessus du Tréport), un modèle 67, V8 de 6L3 je crois, boite trois vitesses, eh bien le petit raidillon que je montais en seconde avec mon 400 S3, je l'ai avalé en troisième, sans rétrograder en tournant le coin de trottoir du bas, et je te jures que le moteur n'a pas "brouté". J'ai accéléré, elle est parti, cent cinquante mètres plus loin, et environ vingt mètres plus haut, j'étais à 100 pour une vitesse de départ autour de vingt - vingt cinq.

un couple d'enfert !


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'occasion de conduire une fois un modèle proche de celui ci dans les petites rues du haut de Criel sur Mer (au dessus du Tréport), un modèle 67, V8 de 6L3 je crois, boite trois vitesses, eh bien le petit raidillon que je montais en seconde avec mon 400 S3, je l'ai avalé en troisième, sans rétrograder en tournant le coin de trottoir du bas, et je te jures que le moteur n'a pas "brouté". J'ai accéléré, elle est parti, cent cinquante mètres plus loin, et environ vingt mètres plus haut, j'étais à 100 pour une vitesse de départ autour de vingt - vingt cinq.
> 
> un couple d'enfert !


 
J'adore les gros V8 américains, surtout le bruit au ralenti ! Et puis quel grognement dans les tours !
J'ai aussi quelques photos d'AC Cobra 427Ci (V8 7litres  ) et de Chevrolet Corvette... J'ai aussi des vidéos mais sans son :hein: (ben vi, le numérique qui fête ses 5 ans d'age) qui ont le mérite de montrer un aperçu des performances de ces voitures ! On en refera plus en vente libre des comme ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les gros V8 américains, surtout le bruit au ralenti ! Et puis quel grognement dans les tours !
> J'ai aussi quelques photos d'AC Cobra 427Ci (V8 7litres  ) et de Chevrolet Corvette... J'ai aussi des vidéos mais sans son :hein: (ben vi, le numérique qui fête ses 5 ans d'age) qui ont le mérite de montrer un aperçu des performances de ces voitures ! On en refera plus en vente libre des comme ça.



Ben oui, mais : Les AC Cobra sont des voitures ANGLAISES produites de 1961 à 1966 ou 1967, je ne me souviens pas bien, munies d'un moteur de 4,3 L jusqu'en 64, porté à 4,7 L en 1965. Après faillite la marque à été rachetée, et expatriée aux états unis, où des 'réplica" ont été produites, motorisées par un bloc V8 de CINQ litres Ford, mais ce ne sont que des "réplica" (sympa, certes).


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juin 2005)

Tu es sûr ? Car un peu plus d'un millier d'AC Cobra 427Ci ont été produites, et il reste encore quelques rares exemplaires... Celui en photo (bientôt) portait le même numéro d'immatriculation que la Cobra aperçue dans le magazine Sport Auto (comparatif historique avec une Hartage Z4  ). Une centaine d'exemplaires était dotés d'u V8 7 litres (427 cubic inches) un peu plus poussé, ce qui permettant d'abattre le 0 à 100km/h en un peu moins de 4 secondes  .

Donc oui, voiture anglaise, motorisation américaine pour certains modèles à la demande de Carol Shelby  ... Et la suite, on la connait ! D'ailleurs, les Replica restent très prisées.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'occasion de conduire une fois un modèle proche de celui ci



C'est ça ouais, et moi j'suis les beatles ?

C'est pas la première fois que je te chope à mentir effrontément...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ouais, et moi j'suis les beatles ?
> 
> C'est pas la première fois que je te chope à mentir effrontément...



Cesse donc un peu de prêter aux autres tous ces travers qui t'accablent !


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cesse donc un peu de prêter aux autres tous ces travers qui t'accablent !


 
C'est vrai qu'il y a de quoi être jaloux


----------



## iMax (15 Juin 2005)

Vous vous souvenez de la petite Fiat Trepiuno ? Ce petit concept car sympa avait été présenté au salon de Genève, en 2004.







Voila une nouvelle toute fraiche qui ravira certains: Fiat vient d'annoncer qu'elle allait être produite en série. Ils ont donc changé d'avis


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Je t'avais pas reconnu sans ta panoplie...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cesse donc un peu de prêter aux autres tous ces travers qui t'accablent !



Qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de travers de porc ?

Avec du miel, et des piment, miam...


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous souvenez de la petite Fiat Trepiuno ? Ce petit concept car sympa avait été présenté au salon de Genève, en 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ben on le sait depuis cet automne, je l'avais même rapporté dans ce fil...

'+


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2005)

iMax on t'aime.   :love: Ne change pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de travers de porc ?
> 
> Avec du miel, et des piment, miam...



Donc, si je suis bien ta diatribe, tu te considère comme un porc, et tu es prêt a t'auto-canibaliser   :affraid:


----------



## iMax (16 Juin 2005)

Oups, j'ai du rater ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Et ouais tu perds ton temps à te grimer alors tu rates des trucs...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ouais, et moi j'suis les beatles ?
> 
> C'est pas la première fois que je te chope à mentir effrontément...



c'est vrai que pascal il est gentil, mais il peut pas s'empecher de raconter des conneries...
ca doit etre l'age, en fait il a essaye une 4L 4x4, et avec le temps, les souvenirs se transforment peu a peu, on embellit l'histoire a chaque fois qu'on la raconte, et voila ou ca aboutit... 
c'est triste, mais on est la pour te soutenir, mon pascalou!!! 

(les autres, soyez gentils, faites semblant de croire a ses histoires quand meme, il ne faut surtout pas le malmener, le choc pourrait avoir des consequences psychologiques inattendues! il pourrait se mettre a raconter qu'il s'est fait offrir des guitares par tel ou tel artiste un peu connu, ce genre de choses...   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> il pourrait se mettre a raconter qu'il s'est fait offrir des guitares par tel ou tel artiste un peu connu, ce genre de choses...   )



Tel ou tel FRÈRE d'artiste un peu connu   Quant à la Mustang, son propriétaire voulait essayer ma moto, nous avions donc échangés nos véhicules sur cinq Km environ (de troquet à troquet). Il s'appelait Jean Claude Boutier, habitait Créteil, et je n'ai jamais su si il était LE boxeur connu, ou un simple homonyme.


----------



## iTof (17 Juin 2005)

un truc ridicule qui me fait marrer... pour les proprio de 4x4 citadins, tout nouveau tout "frais", voici la "boue en spray"... et le ridicule du gars venant "tagger" sa voiture dans la rue, en cachette


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...Il s'appelait Jean Claude Boutier, habitait Créteil, et je n'ai jamais su si il était LE boxeur connu, ou un simple homonyme.



tu aurais pu le savoir... en lui rendant son vehicule avec une aile défoncée par exemple... ceci dit, dans ce cas, si c'était LE boxeur, tu ne serais peut être pas là aujourd'hui pour en parler...    :rateau:    



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> un truc ridicule qui me fait marrer... pour les proprio de 4x4 citadins, tout nouveau tout "frais", voici la "boue en spray"... et le ridicule du gars venant "tagger" sa voiture dans la rue, en cachette


Mouarfff, rien vu d'aussi ridicule depuis longtemps... il ne manque que le truc couleur sang avec poils à pulveriser sur le parbuffles...


----------



## madlen (17 Juin 2005)

Bon bin moi c'est pas une porsche, mais c'est assez drôle à conduire...
Je viens de choper une BMW 325 M-Tech E30 (1991) sans aucune assistance
à la conduite, et un pont auto blocant 

Bien cool les virages en drift :love:  

PS: à oui y a un objet moderne, mon iPod Mini branché avec un cassette 
dans le vieille autoradio


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu aurais pu le savoir... en lui rendant son vehicule avec une aile défoncée par exemple... ceci dit, dans ce cas, si c'était LE boxeur, tu ne serais peut être pas là aujourd'hui pour en parler...    :rateau:



Je ne sais pas si c'était LE boxeur connu, mais vu l'aspect de son nez et de ses oreilles, il était soit boxeur, soit punching ball dans la vie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> un truc ridicule qui me fait marrer... pour les proprio de 4x4 citadins, tout nouveau tout "frais", voici la "boue en spray"... et le ridicule du gars venant "tagger" sa voiture dans la rue, en cachette



Je file commander ce truc tout de suite, c'est indispensable, ça !... hein ? Non, pas pour ma 405, pour la bagnole de mon voisin qui la lave tous les deux jours en laissant stagner l'eau, avec la mousse de shampooing auto devant chez moi à chaque fois. Au moins, comme ça, il la lavera pour quelque chose, sa renault de m ...


----------



## iMax (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> renault de m ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



Nan ! J'le crois pas, encore une victime du Microsoft de l'automobile ! 

Toutes mes condoléances


----------



## iMax (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Microsoft de l'automobile !



Pas d'accord. Renault est un constructeur qui innove (et qui bugue parfois, c'est vrai... Mais quel constructeur actuel n'a pas de problème d'électronique ... ?  )

iMax: roule depuis 19 ans en Renault sans jamais avoir eu à s'en plaindre....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord. Renault est un constructeur qui innove (et qui bugue parfois, c'est vrai... Mais quels constructeur actuel n'a pas de problème d'électronique ... ?  )



Ah, ben tiens, j'y avais pas pensé, à ça. Moi je pensais à ses cinq années de retard chronique sur la concurrence. Comme, par exemple, à une époque ou tous les concurrents sérieux en sont à leur deuxième ou troisième génération de voitures à quatre roues indépendantes, Renault nous sort la Renault 18 ... Traction avant à essieu arrière rigide.  :mouais:


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Juin 2005)

'

La v'là !

'+


----------



## iMax (17 Juin 2005)

Oui, mais ça c'était dans la mauvaise période... 

_C'est quoi une Renault 18 ?  _

C'était y'a quoi ? 20 ans ? 25 ans ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

:mouais:....j'en suis pas fan.....
mais alors le site....  ....infect.....long, mais long.....pfff....

en tout cas, dans la continuité de la modus.....


----------



## iMax (17 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> La v'là !
> 
> '+



La nouvelle RS... :love:











Nouveau 2.0l d'environ 200ch. Vu l'excellence de l'actuelle, ça va chier !!


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

_c'était indispennsable l'extracteur d'air à la Enzo ou c'est juste pour la blague ?_


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2005)

Le week-end dernièr, à Tours






Et ce n'était pas une réplique, le propriétaire anglais est venu exprès  
Superbe sonorité, bien américaine et le charme des petits cabrio anglais des années 60 :love:

Rien à faire, je préfère les anciennes... et je n'ai que 20 ans 


Quand à la Renault, c'est pas mal. Mais je n'aime vraiment pas les nouvelles voitures qui ont le pare brise en prolongement avec le capot (ex : 307...). Bref, les anciennes encore une fois !


----------



## iTof (17 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle RS... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut reconnaître qu'elle a une sacré gueule... :love:
j'ai eu 2 Clio dont une Baccara... jamais déçu, sauf pour le coup ou ma BVA était tombée en panne... mal, très mal :casse:
> mais Renault arrive à sortir des caisses qui sont un peu plus "accrocheuses" maintenant


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben tiens, j'y avais pas pensé, à ça. Moi je pensais à ses cinq années de retard chronique sur la concurrence. Comme, par exemple, à une époque ou tous les concurrents sérieux en sont à leur deuxième ou troisième génération de voitures à quatre roues indépendantes, Renault nous sort la Renault 18 ... Traction avant à essieu arrière rigide.  :mouais:




ALORS LE PREMIER QUI DIT DE NOUVEAU DU MAL DE LA R18 JE L'ESTOURBIS A GRANDS COUPS DE LEVIER DE VITESSE IMITATION ACAJOU!!!!!
On ne tape PAS sur le vaisseau amiral de la flotte renault!!!
Ma (defunte) R18 GTL m'a laissé un souvenir imperissable, ce silence, cette classe, ce confort mou, tres mou...  :love: 
...
Je m'y sentais presque aussi bien que dans ma premiere 4L...
grand souvenir la aussi... 
...
nostalgie...
...
alors me parlez pas de clio RS, ou de broutilles dans le genre, a la limite, evoquez la clio 1,9D de 91, mais arretez un peu avec vos tacots modernes... 
...


mon p'tit pascal, tu as de la chance d'etre toi!!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Moi j'avais une 305...

La classe...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'avais une 305...
> 
> La classe...




j'en ai conduit une trois saisons de suite, quand je faisais les marches...
Un break beige passé degueulasse, avec le pommeau de vitesse arrache et le caoutchouc du volant qui part en lambeaux quand tu transpires des mains apres une bonne remballe bien speed...
...
c'etait le bon temps...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai conduit une trois saisons de suite, quand je faisais les marches...
> Un break beige passé degueulasse, avec le pommeau de vitesse arrache et le caoutchouc du volant qui part en lambeaux quand tu transpires des mains apres une bonne remballe bien speed...
> ...
> c'etait le bon temps...



Oui le caoutchouc du volant, qui colle même !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui le caoutchouc du volant, qui colle même !!!



exact!! 
d'ailleurs j'ai bizarrement retrouvé les memes sensations volantistiques sur ma clio toute pourrave mais plus recente...
peugeot a du refiler le tuyau a renault au niveau du volant qui colle 

...
ma madeleine a moi, c'est un volant qui laisse des petits bouts de caoutchouc sur les mains...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> exact!!
> d'ailleurs j'ai bizarrement retrouvé les memes sensations volantistiques sur ma clio toute pourrave mais plus recente...
> peugeot a du refiler le tuyau a renault au niveau du volant qui colle
> 
> ...



Mais elle était bien cette voiture...solide...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle était bien cette voiture...solide...



plutot ouais...
celle que je conduisais appartenait au boss (si on peut appeler ca comme ca...) et elle en avait pris plein sa p'tite gueule avant que je la recupere...
ben elle assurait toujours le trajet, chargee a bloc, fallait pas croiser les flics mais sinon rien a dire!!
...
pas comme leurs merdouilles actuelles a 200Ch!!!
... On peut meme pas mettre une galerie dessus, tu parles d'une caisse toi...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Et bien souvent la balle de tenis pour la boule à caravane est en option !!! 

Un scandale !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien souvent la balle de tenis pour la boule à caravane est en option !!!
> 
> Un scandale !




ben voila!!!!
donc le kayak t'as plus qu'a le foutre dans le garage, et pour la remorque pleine de gravats t'appelle un pote qui, lui, a une bagnole, une VRAIE!!! 
merci le modernimsmeu...

a ce propos j'ai un pote qui va changer son C15 sans porte conducteur pour une 404 Pickup, pour bosser dans les marais... alors la je dis putain la classe...
je l'envie tu peuxx pas savoir... ca c'est de l'attrape gonzesse...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben voila!!!!
> donc le kayak t'as plus qu'a le foutre dans le garage, et la remorque pleine de gravats t'appelle un pote qui, lui, a une bagnole, une VRAIE!!!
> merci le modernimsmeu...
> 
> ...



Putain ma mère avait une 404 noire avec l'intérieur rouge !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain ma mère avait une 404 noire avec l'intérieur rouge !!!




DANS MES BRAS!!!!
  

mon pere a eu une 404 injection, ca c'etait la classe...
moi je reve d'un coupé 403, yen avait une a vendre en bas de chez moi, qu'a brule dans un incendie de poubelle...
le gachis...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> DANS MES BRAS!!!!
> 
> 
> mon pere a eu une 404 injection, ca c'etait la classe...
> ...



Fallait être deux pour soulever la malle ou fermer une porte !

Avec les vitesses au volant !

Que de souvenirs !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

atta j'te dis une connerie, c'est une 504 coupe qui m'le ferait...
ok c'est plus recent mais quand meme ca a de la gueule...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mon p'tit pascal, tu as de la chance d'etre toi!!



Je suis bien d'accord !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

ceci dit, vitesses au volant, a l'epoque, c'etait mega frime!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, vitesses au volant, a l'epoque, c'etait mega frime!!



arrêtes, ça me rappelle la P60 de mon grand père, et la 403 de mon père !, ça, c'était des caisses, fallait voir la tenue de route ... surtout à l'arrêt !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes, ça me rappelle la P60 de mon grand père, et la 403 de mon père !, ça, c'était des caisses, fallait voir la tenue de route ... surtout à l'arrêt !




comme tu y vas...
attends, tu parles de voiture d'artiste, c'etait tout a la glisse, la yavait du sport, c'est pas comme les machines de maintenant avec ESP et tout le bordel!!!
maintenant le premier blaireau venu, il n'a qu'a appuyer sur les pedales et basta, alors qu'a l'epoque il fallait trajecter!!! 
perso, je prefere prendre un virage a 60 en glissade avec ma tinette pourrave qu'a 110 avec une tigra rabaissée...

et je dis tigra pour bien rajouter dans le cote beauf, je pourrais en citer d'autres!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> comme tu y vas...
> attends, tu parles de voiture d'artiste, c'etait tout a la glisse, la yavait du sport, c'est pas comme les machines de maintenant avec ESP et tout le bordel!!!
> maintenant le premier blaireau venu, il n'a qu'a appuyer sur les pedales et basta, alors qu'a l'epoque il fallait trajecter!!!
> perso, je prefere prendre un virage a 60 en glissade avec ma tinette pourrave qu'a 110 avec une tigra rabaissée...
> ...



Ben, avec la P60, fallait pas trop essayer de glisser, parce que les pneus avaient une surprenante tendance à retrouver de l'adhérence au mauvais moment, et du coups, le haut de la voiture allant plus vite que le bas, elle partait en tonneaux avant que t'ai eu le temps de dire ouf.

Ceci dit, j'aimais bien ces voitures, et quelques autres plus anciennes encore, qui sont maintenant dans le petit musée de Belle Maman, mais qu'on sortait régulièrement du vivant de mon beau-père.

Ah oui, il y a eu aussi la 202 de mon grand-père, celle qu'il avait avant la P60. :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> les pneus avaient une surprenante tendance à retrouver de l'adhérence au mauvais moment,




je vois ce que tu veux dire...
un pneu c'est tres con, ca fait jamais ce qu'on veut au bon moment j'ai remarque!! 

et alors 4 pneus...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> iMax: roule depuis 19 ans en Renault.



 :hein: J'ai dû mal comprendre la phrase...


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (18 Juin 2005)

Elle réunit tous les superlatifs, la rocket III
3 cylindres, 2294 cm3, plus de 20 m/kg de couple, 142 CV
Il faut se menotter aux poignées.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> iMax: roule depuis 19 ans en Renault sans jamais avoir eu à s'en plaindre....



iMax n'existe pas ... Renault non plus d'ailleurs !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> Elle réunit tous les superlatifs, la rocket III
> 3 cylindres, 2294 cm3, plus de 20 m/kg de couple, 142 CV
> Il faut se menotter aux poignées.



Ben mon vieux ! Vu comme elle est faite, elle ne doit pas pencher que dans les virages !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

bonjour à tous,


je viens de lire ce post et j'aimerais ajouter 2-3 choses.

1/ Pollution
J'ai été très intéressé par "l'étude faite" mettant en avant la surpollution des 2 roues. Encore une étude biaisée: Tous les plus de 500CC sont équipés de pots catalytiques et tous les ans les constructeurs retirent par obligation les modèles non-conforme à la législation en matière de pollution.
Pour les cylindrées inférieures, le pot catalytique entre en application aussi.
Le blême vient du fait qu'on fasse un mélange des genres en comparant ce qui n'est pas comparable: un parc 2 roues total (des plus vielles aux plus récentes) contre  un niveau de pollution automobile des dernières générations! 200 voitures? des Twingo ou des Touareg?
Je roule sur une Kawazaki 1200 ZRX acheté en 2002 et qui est déjà à la norme Euro3 (2006): pot catalysé et contrôle à l'admission.
Enfin, en région parisienne, les poids lourds sont légions et je peux vous garantir qu'après une après midi de moto, la douche est une obligation, ne serait ce que par respect pour les autres.

2/ Motos
Les stats d'accidents 2 roues mélangent là aussi les genres: tous les 2 roues sont comptabilisés:
50cc sans permis, les 125 avec permis voitures et les motos. En réalité les morts en MOTOS ne sont pas majoritaires et de loin. Le gros contingent  vient des 125 qui sont accessibles sans aucune formation aux 2 roues. Saviez vous qu'un jeune permis n'a accès qu'à des motos dont la puissance est inférieure à 34 chevaux? Ces stats ne sont accessibles qu'à certaines organisations directement impliquées.

3/ transport en commun
Par métier, je suis amené à travailler sur toute la région parisienne, je peux très bien avoir un RDV à Paris gare du Nord à 9hoo, un autre à midi à la défense et un autre l'après midi à Romainville. Le tout bien sur avec du matos à balader... (on a pas toujours le choix des dates)
En transport en commun, j'ai le choix entre aller à 2 rdv en y passant la journée ou faire les 3 et avoir encore du temps pour mes taches administratives...
J'ai choisi: c'est voiture ou moto.
Gare du nord de chez moi c'est: 3 changements
Gare du Nord > la défense c'est 2 changements
La défense > Romainville c'est 3 changements et 30 min. de bus!
Retour> bus, 3 changements!!!
Mê^me quand je dois prendre un avion; c'est la galère: 3 changements! Si mon avion est à 6h30 (arriver 1 heure plus tot) je fais comment?

C'est sur que les transports en commun serait l'idéal mais c'est pas pour demain. 

Enfin pour les énergies alternatives, je suis d'accord sur le fait que je continuerai à prendre mon pied en moto pourvu qu'elle soit "réactive" et peu importe l'énergie utilisé.

PS: je fais partie de ceux qui respectent les limitations de vitesse (hors certaines portions bien connues et très dégagées ou encore sur circuit: le pied!), et rien de penser que mon fils pourrait traverser la rue; ça me suffit pour être très prudent.

En tous les cas merci pour ce post sortant de notre informatique.

TPE: 1 iBook 8OO, 1 G4 1Ghz, 1 pentium. réseau airport.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Et puis le problème essentiel des transports en commun, c'est "en commun" justement...

Quelle horreur !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis le problème essentiel des transports en commun, c'est "en commun" justement...
> 
> Quelle horreur !!!



C'est surtout que quand il y a 1000 personnes à transporter, ils mettent les moyens pour 100.

Les plus ardents défenseurs des transports en commun ne les prennent sûrement pas en Ile de France aux heures de pointes. :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que quand il y a 1000 personnes à transporter, ils mettent les moyens pour 100.
> 
> Les plus ardents défenseurs des transports en commun ne les prennent sûrement pas en Ile de France aux heures de pointes. :mouais:



alors là, tu as bien raison.....faut etre fou pour habiter en ile de France, ici les transports en commun sont toujours vide, c'est un regal.....

c'est ça la question.....choisir la province ou la capitale.....


----------



## Delgesu (18 Juin 2005)

Et celle-là, elle vous plît pas, les enfants ??  VRRRRRAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!
Elle a une gueule d'enfer.
Au fait j'ai commencé le parcours à allure normale, non pas que le lent je sois un pro, mais bon...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-là, elle vous plît pas, les enfants ??  VRRRRRAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!
> Elle a une gueule d'enfer.
> Au fait j'ai commencé le parcours à allure normale, non pas que le lent je sois un pro, mais bon...




c'est pas toi qui faisait une allusion a nos petit penis , nous postant dans ce fil.....  
bienvenue...



[Edit] désolé....je viens de le relire tu ne dois pas voir les motos de la meme facon... [/Edit]


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça la question.....*choisir* la province ou la capitale.....



En fait, tout le problème est là, faut pouvoir ! J'ai réussi à quitter l'Ile de France pendant six ans (Angoulême, puis Limoges), mais ai du y revenir contraint et forcé par le manque de travail.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, tout le problème est là, faut pouvoir ! J'ai réussi à quitter l'Ile de France pendant six ans (Angoulême, puis Limoges), mais ai du y revenir contraint et forcé par le manque de travail.



.....vu comme ça......reste plus qu'a choisir un autre boulot....

courage.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....vu comme ça......reste plus qu'a choisir un autre boulot....
> 
> courage.....



Ben, maintenant, je suis indépendant, et j'ai ma clientèle en majorité sur Paris, alors ...

Mais je ne démarches plus sur Paris, je recherche mes nouveaux clients dans la région de Meaux, ce qui les met à cinq minutes en voiture de chez moi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ce qui les met à cinq minutes en voiture de chez moi.



ah la voiture, ok, on y revient...
...
nan, passque je cherchais le rapport avec le sujet, et la d'accord, je vois, tout s'explique, tout se recoupe, c'est quand meme bien fait le forum macgé... 
...

bon, ben c'est bon alors les gars, vous pouvez continuer, j'ai rien dit, j'ai rien dit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah la voiture, ok, on y revient...
> ...
> nan, passque je cherchais le rapport avec le sujet, et la d'accord, je vois, tout s'explique, tout se recoupe, c'est quand meme bien fait le forum macgé...
> ...
> ...




Tu suis des études pour devenir modo, et là, t'es en TP, ou quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu suis des études pour devenir modo, et là, t'es en TP, ou quoi ? :mouais:




devenir modo...
t'es pas fou toi?


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (18 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu suis des études pour devenir modo, et là, t'es en TP, ou quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu suis des études pour devenir modo, et là, t'es en TP, ou quoi ? :mouais:




hooo...pitin® a resortir lors d'un diner, je la note...  
EXCELLENT.....
d'ailleurs, boulage....


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi modo ?


----------



## sonnygirl (19 Juin 2005)

Regarde (fig.1)...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juillet 2005)

Mercedes a présenté la nouvelle voiture officiel des AES.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juillet 2005)

et 5 étoiles au crash test pour la nouvelle Clio.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mercedes a présenté la nouvelle voiture officiel des AES.



Tiens, ça me fait penser à cette video


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait penser à cette video



Excellent !!!


----------



## madlen (3 Juillet 2005)

Macgéen macgéenne, c'est un grand jours, 
J'ai acheté ma 1er voiture :love:   
Elle est chouette   

Vous pouver la voir ici


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juillet 2005)

Voilà un joujou très sympa à conduire. 

Sois prudent quand même.


----------



## madlen (3 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un joujou très sympa à conduire.
> 
> Sois prudent quand même.



C'EST PROMIS  

Je me suis déjà foutu les boules sous la flotte  
ça change les propulsion... oulala... :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis déjà foutu les boules sous la flotte
> ça change les propulsion... oulala... :love:



Surtout de cette époque... 

C'est quoi exactement ? Je suis pas trop spécialiste en BMW...

'+


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juillet 2005)

325i non ? 

Sans esp, abs, ... que du plaisir.


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis déjà foutu les boules sous la flotte




Franchement, sortie du contexte, ce qui était mon cas puisque je passais par là un peu par hasard, cette phrase m'a laissé un peu perplexe. :rateau:


----------



## sylko (3 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Macgéen macgéenne, c'est un grand jours,
> J'ai acheté ma 1er voiture :love:
> Elle est chouette
> 
> Vous pouver la voir ici




Au cas où tu trouverais le moteur poussif, tu as un excellent préparateur dans ton bled.   

Heini Mader Racing


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mercedes a présenté la nouvelle voiture officiel des AES.



Pour les rouges et les violets on s'entend.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour les rouges et les violets on s'entend.



NAN NAN ! T'as pas suivi l'explication jusqu'au bout ! Pour les rouges et les violets, c'est CE modèle :


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NAN NAN ! T'as pas suivi l'explication jusqu'au bout ! Pour les rouges et les violets, c'est CE modèle :



Ah... ceux qui ont voyagé en Webomobile démentiront.


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NAN NAN ! T'as pas suivi l'explication jusqu'au bout ! Pour les rouges et les violets, c'est CE modèle :


s'est quoi la puissance fiscal de ce truc 1 beu


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... ceux qui ont voyagé en Webomobile démentiront.



Comment ? Mais tu étais censé la rendre quand ils t'ont repeint en violet !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est quoi la puissance fiscal de ce truc 1 beu



Le b½uf fiscal ... Voilà une notion qui va plaire à mon percepteur !


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le b½uf fiscal ... Voilà une notion qui va plaire à mon percepteur !


ils bien nous trouvé un truc pour qu'on paye encore!  

sa roule a quoi? gasoil super ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils bien nous trouvé un truc pour qu'on paye encore!
> 
> sa roule a quoi? gasoil super ?



C'est polycarburant : foin, ensillage, herbe fraiche, tourteaux de soja, etc ...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est polycarburant : foin, ensillage, herbe fraiche, tourteaux de soja, etc ...


attention au degazage intempestif!

sa polut pas mais sa pue


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour les rouges et les violets on s'entend.



M'en fous, vous pouvez vous le garder ce machin prétentieux...  :mouais: 

'+


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, vous pouvez vous le garder ce machin prétentieux...  :mouais:
> 
> '+



On me dit à l'instant à l'oreillette que c'est en fait seulement pour les rouges.


----------



## madlen (4 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 325i non ?
> 
> Sans esp, abs, ... que du plaisir.



Oui c'est une 325 M-Tech, sans aucune assistance et meme pas de direction assistée...
vitre manuel etc... pas de poid en trop pour le confort... ah oui et un pont auto blocan pour les drifts  


Sylko: Merci pour ton info du garage Mader, une fois que je ma maitriserai a 150%
je rajouterais 100ch   

La je l'ai juste faite rabaisser de 40mm, ca va dejà bien mieux en passage de courbe :rose:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Sylko: Merci pour ton info du garage Mader, une fois que je ma maitriserai a 150%
> je rajouterais 100ch



T'as pas peur que ça fasse trop pour une pinc ... Un p'tit jeune qui débute ?   



			
				madlen a dit:
			
		

> La je l'ai juste faite rabaisser de 40mm, ca va dejà bien mieux en passage de courbe :rose:  :love:



Par contre, pour les passages à niveaux ...


----------



## madlen (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur que ça fasse trop pour une pinc ... Un p'tit jeune qui débute ?
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre, pour les passages à niveaux ...




T'enfais pas, j'ai mon permi depuis 5 ans... mais j'avais juste pas de voiture a moi, alors je prenais celle de mes parents    

Pour les passages a niveaux ça passe juste, j'ai pas fais un truc tunning a la con... en plus j'y vais pas trop fort, pense au vibration que l'ibook pourrais prendre?! non mais


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Sylko: Merci pour ton info du garage Mader, une fois que je ma maitriserai a 150%
> je rajouterais 100ch



Demande leur si tu peux ajouter aussi cet accessoire.


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Demande leur si tu peux ajouter aussi cet accessoire.



Tiens, Olivier est aussi abonné au Podcast Couleur 3 

_Au fait, t'as réussi à le faire fonctionner avec iTunes ? 
Moi j'arrive pas, quand je met l'URL du podcast dans iTunes, iTunes me met un message d'erreur... En attendant, je continue à télécharger avec iPodder... _


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Olivier est aussi abonné au Podcast Couleur 3
> 
> _Au fait, t'as réussi à le faire fonctionner avec iTunes ?
> Moi j'arrive pas, quand je met l'URL du podcast dans iTunes, iTunes me met un message d'erreur... En attendant, je continue à télécharger avec iPodder... _



J'ai eu le même problème, c'est résolu avec ce lien-ci::

http://www.couleur3.ch/fr/rsr.html?siteSect=4001


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même problème, c'est résolu avec ce lien-ci::
> 
> http://www.couleur3.ch/fr/rsr.html?siteSect=4001



Plutôt celui là non ? http://www.couleur3.ch/podcasting/sondujour.rss

Couleur 3 a mis sa page à jour très peu de temps après la sortie de iTunes 4.9...

'+


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2005)

Wouhou ! 

Je vais essayer ça dès mon retour du Montreux Jazz (je fais la fermeture, je serai chez moi vers 10h du matin  :hein: ) 

En attendant, je surfe sur l'un des superbes iMacs G5 répartis dans l'ensemble du festival


----------



## madlen (5 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Demande leur si tu peux ajouter aussi cet accessoire.



a oui pas mal ton megaphone chelou 5200...
toujours aussi cinglé sur couleur 3     
 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juillet 2005)

Alonso et Renault sont bien parti pour le titre pilote et constructeur.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juillet 2005)

j'ai un nouveau casque pour les 24H00 karting. 





Avec trois autre membres de l'équipe, (Patrick, Christophe, Mike) nous nous sommes entraîné sur une piste indoor. Ce n'est pas pareil quand extérieur mais ça nous fait de l'expérience.


----------



## sylko (24 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alonso et Renault sont bien parti pour le titre pilote et constructeur.




Si le moteur Mercedes de la McLaren était un peu plus fiable...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Si le moteur Mercedes de la McLaren était un peu plus fiable...



C'est clair, avec Raikonen et Alonso, on a deux rivaux "Prost-Senna" "Piquet-Mansel". C'est bien pour la F1.


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2005)

Je me sentirais moins seul sur la route.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me sentirais moins seul sur la route.



Il se pourrait bien que ma prochaine voiture soit une Toyota, dans un ou deux ans.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il se pourrait bien que ma prochaine voiture soit une Toyota, dans un ou deux ans.



Pareil, pas certain mais pas du tout impossible.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2005)

Faut bien s'assagir, bientôt 30 ans. :affraid: :affraid: Pis les grosses, bagnoles... Bofff, ça va un moment.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien s'assagir, bientôt 30 ans. :affraid: :affraid: Pis les grosses, bagnoles... Bofff, ça va un moment.



J'ai de plus en plus la même réflexion mais avec des rechutes de temps à autre quand je vois un jolis joujou. 

A partir du 15 août, je me rendrais au travail en bus pour les 3/4 du trajet. Avoir une grosse bagnole pour faire 10000 Km l'année... 
 

J'espère que Toyota prévoira un break hybride, Silvia tient à son break. 

J'espère également que la multiplication de leurs modèles hybrides va permettre une baisse du tarif qui est pour le moment quand même assez important.

Autrement, un break avec moteur +- 1,5 l de cylindrée + filtre à particules fera l'affaire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai décidé de me faire plaisir ... !!!  

Comme je devrai rendre ma Rover 75 fin décembre (je quitte la boîte début janvier 2006 !), j'ai décidé de m'offrir en cette occasion une superbe Mini Cooper S Cabriolet dont je passerai commande vers la mi-août !!! 

Une façon pour moi de "boucler la boucle" puisqu'une de mes premières voitures a été également une Cooper...

Et encore, je me tâte pour décider si oui ou non je l'achète chez "John Cooper Works", mais, là, ça fait quand même un peu mal... 

Un peu de passion et de folie ne me fera pas de mal ......:love: :love:


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai décidé de me faire plaisir ... !!!
> 
> Comme je devrai rendre ma Rover 75 fin décembre (je quitte la boîte début janvier 2006 !), j'ai décidé de m'offrir en cette occasion une superbe Mini Cooper S Cabriolet dont je passerai commande vers la mi-août !!!
> 
> ...



Eheh, bravo !
Mais t'es sûr de la vouloir en cabrio ? 
Et pi achète la chez Van ekenhoudt & Vlek co à Schaerbeek, ça te reviendra moins cher


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2005)

T'as eu raison de te faire un petit plaisir TheBig.   Dis, ça nous vaudra bien quelques photos...   

J'imagine déjà, TheBig, chevelure haletante au vent, le coude posé sur la portière, lunettes de soleil, faisant signe aux auto-stoppeuses de monter avec lui.


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, je me tâte pour décider si oui ou non je l'achète chez "John Cooper Works", mais, là, ça fait quand même un peu mal...
> 
> Un peu de passion et de folie ne me fera pas de mal ......:love: :love:


Mmmmm bravo, jolie joujou... personnellement je ne te conseil pas la JCW, car beaucoup plus cher et au bout du compte les perf ne valent pas le surcoût ! par contre apparement plus de sensation !!  

en ce qui me concerne, j'ai craqué pour l'été pour le nouveau SLK !!  tout simplement superbe !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es sûr de la vouloir en cabrio ?


J'ai hésité longtemps ... entre la Cooper S "pure et dure" et la cabrio ! j'ai même testé les deux : une demi-journée chacune !!!!!
J'avoue que pouvoir décapoter en une poignée de secondes et se retrouver les cheveux au vent m'a conquis !!!!!  
Et, c'est peut-être subjectif, mais il me semble que les suspensions sont un peu moins raides dans la cabrio parce qu'il faut dire que dans la normale, ça "tape" un peu !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmm bravo, jolie joujou... personnellement je ne te conseil pas la JCW, car beaucoup plus cher et au bout du compte les perf ne valent pas le surcoût ! par contre apparement plus de sensation !!


C'est vrai que la JCW est beaucoup plus chère mais rien que le "kit aérodynamique" est dément !!!!  ... et puis la prise d'air en "carbone" .... Hmmmmmm !!!!!


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que pouvoir décapoter en une poignée de secondes et se retrouver les cheveux au vent m'a conquis !!!!!


Tout à fait d'accord, c'est incomparable !! le plaisir pure !!  et j'ai la chance de parler en connaissance de cause 



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et, c'est peut-être subjectif, mais il me semble que les suspensions sont un peu moins raides dans la cabrio parce qu'il faut dire que dans la normale, ça "tape" un peu !!!!


c'est possible pour combler la rigidité plus faible du chassis, mais les 2 véhicules étaient-ils équipé de la même monte pneumatique, car avec les 17" ça "tape" beaucoup plus qu'avec des 16"


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la JCW est beaucoup plus chère mais rien que le "kit aérodynamique" est dément !!!!  ... et puis la prise d'air en "carbone" .... Hmmmmmm !!!!!


et puis quand on aime...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> il faut dire que dans la normale, ça "tape" un peu !!!!



Tu n'as qu'a faire une demi journée dans la "Mini Cooper" originale, celle des années 60, ça te permettra de mettre le doigt sur la relativité des choses !


----------



## madlen (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hésité longtemps ... entre la Cooper S "pure et dure" et la cabrio ! j'ai même testé les deux : une demi-journée chacune !!!!!
> J'avoue que pouvoir décapoter en une poignée de secondes et se retrouver les cheveux au vent m'a conquis !!!!!
> Et, c'est peut-être subjectif, mais il me semble que les suspensions sont un peu moins raides dans la cabrio parce qu'il faut dire que dans la normale, ça "tape" un peu !!!!



Tu as trop raison, tellement chouette en cabrio   :love:


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'a faire une demi journée dans la "Mini Cooper" originale, celle des années 60, ça te permettra de mettre le doigt sur la relativité des choses !


ouuuula je ne m'avancerai pas trop, essaie la nouvelle cooper S avec les jantes de 17", ça tape vraiment très fort, je crois qu'elle n'a rien à envier à sa grande s½ur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'a faire une demi journée dans la "Mini Cooper" originale, celle des années 60, ça te permettra de mettre le doigt sur la relativité des choses !


Arffff !!! J'en ai eu une pendant 3 ans !!!!!!!! 
Des tonnes de problèmes "électriques" et un gros défaut : elle a toujours "pué" l'essence à l'intérieur !!!!!:love: 
Mais quelle bagnole !!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuuula je ne m'avancerai pas trop, essaie la nouvelle cooper S avec les jantes de 17", ça tape vraiment très fort, je crois qu'elle n'a rien à envier à sa grande s½ur



PETITE s½ur, vu les gabaris, mais je maintiens, les premières mini devaient avoir environ 15 mm de débattement niveau suspensions, et les amortisseurs semblaient n'être que de simples tiges métalliques avec un trou à chaque bout pour les boulons de fixation.  Quant aux jantes, c'étaient des dix ou onze pouces, je te dis pas comment tu sentais le moindre gravillon sur la route.


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> PETITE s½ur, vu les gabaris, mais je maintiens, les premières mini devaient avoir environ 15 mm de débattement niveau suspensions, et les amortisseurs semblaient n'être que de simples tiges métalliques avec un trou à chaque bout pour les boulons de fixation.  Quant aux jantes, c'étaient des dix ou onze pouces, je te dis pas comment tu sentais le moindre gravillon sur la route.


à l'occasion essaie la nouvelle avec les 17", car plus les jantes sont grandes plus les pneux sont bas en profil pour compenser, et beaucoup du confort sont distillé par les pneux et pas uniquement par les suspensions contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire !


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> PETITE s½ur, vu les gabaris, mais je maintiens, les premières mini devaient avoir environ 15 mm de débattement niveau suspensions, et les amortisseurs semblaient n'être que de simples tiges métalliques avec un trou à chaque bout pour les boulons de fixation.  Quant aux jantes, c'étaient des dix ou onze pouces, je te dis pas comment tu sentais le moindre gravillon sur la route.





Dans mes jeunes années  j'ai roulé avec la mini d'un copain.

Un vrai kart, tellement bas qu'un jour on est resté accroché .... au petit "biton" qui dépasse du sol et dans lequel tu fermes ton portail (je sais pas si c'est très clair)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> à l'occasion essaie la nouvelle avec les 17", car plus les jantes sont grandes plus les pneux sont bas en profil pour compenser, et beaucoup du confort sont distillé par les pneux et pas uniquement par les suspensions contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire !



J'en conviens, mais la différence entre la nouvelle Mini et l'ancienne, c'est celle entre une voiture et un karting avec carosserie. Le trou qu'une jante de 17 pouce ne remarque même pas deviens le pire des nids de poules pour une dix pouces, j'use régulièrement de l'ancienne mini d'un ami (pas cooper, juste une "850", mais point de vue confort, c'est pareil), l'impression qui ressort (si j'ose dire) est que des patins à la place des roues, ce ne serait pas pire. Des fois, on se demande même si il y a des roues


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

J'ai une sacrée anecdote avec mon ancienne mini cooper !!!!!!! 

Ma femme apprenait à conduire avec moi !
Elle était donc au volant du petit monstre et j'avoue que j'étais assez inquiet parce qu'il valait mieux doser avec parcimonie la pression sur l'accélérateur !!
Petite route de campagne ... longue ligne droite ... compteur frisant déjà les 100 kms/h ... et ... au bout de la ligne droite un tracteur avec remorque qui prenait toute la route !
Je regarde ma femme en me demandant quand elle va commencer à ralentir .... imperturbable, elle continue sur sa lancée !
Inquiet, je lui dis : "mais freine tidju !!!!!!!" et complètement perdue, au lieu de freiner, elle enfonce "à fond"... ... l'accélérateur ...!!! Bien entendu, la Cooper qui n'attendait que ça, bondit en avant et je vois la remorque du tracteur qui approche à grande vitesse...
Ma femme étant complètement paniquée ("paniquée" en un mot bande de nases !!!:rateau: ), la seule solution que j'ai trouvée fut de tirer comme un damné sur le frein à main avec les conséquences que vous devinez .... plusieurs têtes-à-queue pour finir dans un champ de maïs à quelques mètres de la route !!! et encore, heureusement qu'il n'y avait pas de fossé !!!!! 
Tiens, rien qu'à raconter ça, j'en ai encore la chair de poule ...:love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes jeunes années  j'ai roulé avec la mini d'un copain.
> 
> Un vrai kart, tellement bas qu'un jour on est resté accroché .... au petit "biton" qui dépasse du sol et dans lequel tu fermes ton portail (je sais pas si c'est très clair)



Très clair, tu viens d'exprimer en une ligne ce que j'essaie d'expliquer depuis quatre ou cinq posts !


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juillet 2005)

Alors moi c'est un peu dans le meme genre que toi big, mais en moi spectaculaire. Mon pere travaillait chez Alfa, et comme d'hab' je roulais avec une 147 GTA... Un jour, je suis partit avec mon ex-ex  pour la faire conduire un peu. (il faut juste dire qu'elle avait juste son permis d'eleve conducteur)... La miss avait un ENORME problème au debut : Elle roulait quasiement au milieu de la route  , je sais pas combien de fois je l'ai reprise en disant "Laureline (ct son doux nom ) tu roules au milieu fait gaffe !!!" , bref une fois on part en campagne pour "conduire" (ouais ouais vraiment pour conduire ! ), bref comme d'hab elle conduit au milieu je suis fait une fois, deux fois la remarque, quand arrive une autre voiture en face... je me dis :"c'est bon elle a compris elle va se rabattre... " eh ben non.... J'ai juste eu le temps de sauver l'aile de la voiture... par contre le retro n'a pas aime  Tjs est-il, que la personne en face a été super sympa et on a dit que ct moi qui conduisait... 

bref heureusement mon popa a ete cool et a laisse tomber mais imaginez vous ma tronche quand elle a emboutie le retro.


----------



## madlen (28 Juillet 2005)

A c donc toi que j'ai croiser sur les double ligne blache au millieux du pont du mont blanc


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

Moi qui croyait qu'il roulait en Caddy !!


----------



## madlen (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyait qu'il roulait en Caddy !!



bien tu t'es planter ! remarque que tu as besoin du caddy quant ton alfa est au garage  
un pote a une 156 gta il es toujour emerdé... dommage car elle sont trop belle!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> un pote a une 156 gta il es toujour emerdé... dommage car elle sont trop belle!


Arrfffff !!!    ... un de nos représentants a aussi une 156 ! Il y a environ un mois, il a reçu pratiquement l'ensemble du tableau de bord sur les genoux !!!!!  ... et j'exagère à peine !
... on aurait dit que le tableau de bord s'était détaché (décollé ???) en laissant un vide d'une quinzaine de cms par rapport au pare-brise ... on voyait toutes les connexions !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrfffff !!!    ... un de nos représentants a aussi une 156 ! Il y a environ un mois, il a reçu pratiquement l'ensemble du tableau de bord sur les genoux !!!!!  ... et j'exagère à peine !
> ... on aurait dit que le tableau de bord s'était détaché (décollé ???) en laissant un vide d'une quinzaine de cms par rapport au pare-brise ... *on voyait toutes les connexions !!!!*



La pornographie ne passera pas !


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme étant complètement paniquée ("paniquée" en un mot bande de nases !!!:rateau: )


heureusement parce que "paniquée" par deux bandes de nases c'est tout de même dommage  :rose: 
je suis pas sur de l'orthographe


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> bien tu t'es planter ! remarque que tu as besoin du caddy quant ton alfa est au garage
> un pote a une 156 gta il es toujour emerdé... dommage car elle sont trop belle!


 

hahahah naaa pas sur le pont du mont blanc... je suis pas fou j'allais pas conduire la bas 

Sinon j'ai maintenant une 147 1.9 JTD Ti... trop cooool... j'adore cette voiture et j'ai jamais eu de problème avec. Je reve d'une 156 Sportwagen GTA... 

T'inquiete pas j'ai deja mis des caddies dedans... pas terrible.. surtout que je devais conduire le coffre ouvert


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

et bien moi je suis chauvin et j'achète français !!  de plus qu'ils se défendent pas mal en F1 alors je suis content de ma petite sportive  100% french !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heureusement parce que "paniquée" par deux bandes de nases c'est tout de même dommage :rose:


    !!!

Pour reparler des décapotables ... ou comment je suis devenu pote de galère avec un "routier" !!!  

C'était il y a quelques années et je rentrais de Paris au volant d'une petite décapotable (une ancienne MG) que je ramenais de Roissy pour un ami !
L'A1 complètement bouché ... canicule en plein mois d'août ... on se traînait comme des escargots après la période de rut !
Juste à côté de moi, un énorme 38 tonnes immatriculé dans le 59 avec le bras bronzé du routier qui passait par la vitre ouverte ... j'arrive à sa hauteur et je vois qu'il décapsule une canette de Kro toute dégoulinante de buée ...  
Je le regarde et lui fait un petit geste comme pour lui dire "à ta santé mon pote !!!!" - il lève sa canette et sourit !!! ... ... 30 secondes après, y'a quelque chose qui tombe sur le siège passager à côté de moi ! ... purée, une canette toute fraîche ! et c'était pas tout !!!! Encore 30 secondes après, un petit paquet cellophané tout frais avec un sandwich au pâté !!!! "C'est ma femme qui les fait !!!!!" qu'il me gueule en rigolant et en levant une fois de plus sa canette !!!!  ... et tout ça en roulant côte à côte à 2kms/heure !!!!!
Résultat : on s'est arrêté sur un parking une vingtaine de kilomètres plus loin ... on a bouffé des frites ensemble et sympathisé !
Ben si j'avais pas été dans une décapotable, rien ne se serait passé !!!!!!!!!!!!!
C'est pas beau la vie ?????


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et bien moi je suis chauvin et j'achète français !! de plus qu'ils se défendent pas mal en F1 alors je suis content de ma petite sportive 100% french !!


 
Mouais alors si je dois compter sur une marque suisse je peux encore attendre longtemps 

Vive les italiennes (femmes et voitures  )

Sinon big, exellent ! Ms il t'es arrivé des tas d'histoires  Ecris un livre  !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Sinon big, exellent ! Ms il t'es arrivé des tas d'histoires  Ecris un livre !


Arffff ! et tu crois que ça intéresserait du monde ??????  Ici, dans le Bar, ils sont polis, courtois et compatissants ... c'est pour cela qu'ils me laissent poster !!!!! :love: :love: :love: 
...doivent se dire : "le pôv vieux ... si on l'écoute pas ici, y'a personne d'autre qui va l'écouter !!!"


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! et tu crois que ça intéresserait du monde ?????? Ici, dans le Bar, ils sont polis, courtois et compatissants ... c'est pour cela qu'ils me laissent poster !!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> ...doivent se dire : "le pôv vieux ... si on l'écoute pas ici, y'a personne d'autre qui va l'écouter !!!"


 
EXACTEMENT  (a lire avec l'accent du gros de vaud ) !!!!!

Naaa en tout cas je me marre tjs bien quand je lis tes aventures :d


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! et tu crois que ça intéresserait du monde ??????  Ici, dans le Bar, ils sont polis, courtois et compatissants ... c'est pour cela qu'ils me laissent poster !!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> ...doivent se dire : "le pôv vieux ... si on l'écoute pas ici, y'a personne d'autre qui va l'écouter !!!"



Dis pépé, t'as bien pris tes cachets ? Et tes gouttes ?

Allo, l'infirmerie ?
Oui ?
C'est le vieux hippie...
Encore ?
Bin oui, je sais pas ce qu'il a encore fumé, mais ça devait être de la bonne, il parle de mini à la bière et de sa femme en paté, qu'il veut "cooper" en rondelle...


----------



## madlen (28 Juillet 2005)

héhéhé, bin moi j'en ai fait une belle il y a 2 weekend...

Je me lève le samedi matin grand soleil, on part pour faire du shopping avec ma copine, le
premier magasin sur la liste est un revendeur apple... autant dire que je suis super chaud :love: 

Vu le beau temps on prend ma vieille BM M-tech, je décide de prendre les petite route de campagne pour "allumé" un peut, un long bout droit suivi d'un long gauche-droite dans le virage je dépasse une voiture en fond de 3eme... 

ensuite long bout droit > je dépasse encore 2 voitures > et d'un coup je vois dans mon rétro que la premiere voiture que j'ai dépasser dépasse les voitures que je viens de "fumer", je trouve ça louche, je regarde une 2eme fois et la je vois un girophare bleu   :rateau:  :rose: 

je m'arrete dans le champs... le policier vient vers moi d'un aire très faché  
me HURLE dessus, que si je veux me tué il faut que j'aie sur un circuit  :rateau: 

puis il est retourner à ça voiture et est partit !!!


Avec ma copine on y croiyait pas, on a pris un pire fou rire puis somme repartis a 80 km/h ce coup ci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si j'avais pas été dans une décapotable, rien ne se serait passé...



La capote a effectivement changée beaucoup de choses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Dis pépé, t'as bien pris tes cachets ? Et tes gouttes ?


...viagra en intraveineuse et perfusion pour la nuit !!!!!!!! :love: :love: 
...ça me coûte un max en tirettes de braguettes mais faut ce qu'il faut !:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...viagra en intraveineuse et perfusion pour la nuit !!!!!!!! :love: :love:
> ...ça me coûte un max en tirettes de braguettes mais faut ce qu'il faut !:rateau:


  ... faudra d'ailleurs que j'arrête le jour où j'ai ma mini cab ... sinon ben je rentre pas dedans !!!!!!! ... ou alors, de travers !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé, bin moi j'en ai fait une belle il y a 2 weekend...
> 
> Je me lève le samedi matin grand soleil, on part pour faire du shopping avec ma copine, le
> premier magasin sur la liste est un revendeur apple... autant dire que je suis super chaud :love:
> ...


 

hahahahahaa exellent... au moins il t'a pas collé de prune...


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> on se traînait comme des escargots après la période de rut !


et c'est là que ta femme a "paniqué", elle a pris peur !! :hein: 

non c'est pas là... raaaah je comprends rien à ces histoires de c... moi :hein:


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Résultat : on s'est arrêté sur un parking une vingtaine de kilomètres plus loin ... on a bouffé des frites ensemble et sympathisé !
> Ben si j'avais pas été dans une décapotable, rien ne se serait passé !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est pas beau la vie ?????


ça mène à tout la décapotable, on découvre vraiment de nouvelle sensation


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça mène à tout la décapotable, on découvre vraiment de nouvelle sensation



Comme des mouches dans le bouche, une coupe de cheveu magnifique, un peu de bruit ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non c'est pas là... raaaah je comprends rien à ces histoires de c... moi :hein:


En fait c'est très simple :
Par inadvertance, en montant dans la bagnole, ma femme s'est assise sur une canette de Kro jetée par un routier alors que j'étais en train de zieuter une bande d'escargots en rut.
Surprise par la fraîcheur de l'objet, elle a tenté de freiner ! mais c'était sans compter sur un sandwich au pâté qui trainait sous la pédale (non ! le routier n'étais pas pédé ... faut pas compliquer non plus !) ! Alors, elle a changé de pédale, préférant la plus grande ! C'est à ce moment que la remorque du tracteur s'est glandée dans le virage laissant échapper une floppée de bottes de foin toutes aussi moëlleuses les unes que les autres...
Alors, ma femme me regardant me dit : "et si nous niquions ???" - je lui ai répondu les yeux hagards : "pas "niquer" ... mais "freiner" !!!!!!!":affraid: 
Et on s'est réveillés en train de bouffer des frites avec un routier immatriculé 59 au bord d'une autoroute merdique ... c'est donc ça le paradis ?????????


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

ça y est, le duc par en sucette....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

Un jour où j'avais un peu "forcé" rateau: ), je me retrouve arrêté au feu rouge avec à côté de moi un éléphant pas tout-à-fait rose prêt à démarrer au quart de tour !
Je lui fait un gros doigt d'honneur en signe de défi et quand le feu passe au vert ... tidju ... il démarre tellement vite qu'il tient pas la trajectoire et va s'enfoncer dans la vitrine du bistrot d'en face...
Je m'arrête illico et tente de réconforter le malheureux qui baigne dans son sang et dans quelques kilos de cacahuètes qu'il avait toujours sur lui au cas où et je lui dis : "Mais mec ! t'es pas fou de démarrer comme ça ????????" 
Et dans un râle mêlé d'un dernier sourire il me susurre : "peux pas m'empêcher de démarrer en trompe"... ... ... et là-dessus, il trépasse.... 
...la nature est quand même mal faite ! non ?????:love: :love:


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est très simple :
> Par inadvertance, en montant dans la bagnole, ma femme s'est assise sur une canette de Kro jetée par un routier alors que j'étais en train de zieuter une bande d'escargots en rut.
> Surprise par la fraîcheur de l'objet, elle a tenté de freiner ! mais c'était sans compter sur un sandwich au pâté qui trainait sous la pédale (non ! le routier n'étais pas pédé ... faut pas compliquer non plus !) ! Alors, elle a changé de pédale, préférant la plus grande ! C'est à ce moment que la remorque du tracteur s'est glandée dans le virage laissant échapper une floppée de bottes de foin toutes aussi moëlleuses les unes que les autres...
> Alors, ma femme me regardant me dit : "et si nous niquions ???" - je lui ai répondu les yeux hagards : "pas "niquer" ... mais "freiner" !!!!!!!":affraid:
> Et on s'est réveillés en train de bouffer des frites avec un routier immatriculé 59 au bord d'une autoroute merdique ... c'est donc ça le paradis ?????????




MDR      
j'adooooore
vous venez de gagner un mois de boulage "dès que je peux"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un jour où j'avais un peu "forcé" rateau: ), je me retrouve arrêté au feu rouge avec à côté de moi un éléphant pas tout-à-fait rose prêt à démarrer au quart de tour !
> Je lui fait un gros doigt d'honneur en signe de défi et quand le feu passe au vert ... tidju ... il démarre tellement vite qu'il tient pas la trajectoire et va s'enfoncer dans la vitrine du bistrot d'en face...
> Je m'arrête illico et tente de réconforter le malheureux qui baigne dans son sang et dans quelques kilos de cacahuètes qu'il avait toujours sur lui au cas où et je lui dis : "Mais mec ! t'es pas fou de démarrer comme ça ????????"
> Et dans un râle mêlé d'un dernier sourire il me susurre : "peux pas m'empêcher de démarrer en trompe"... ... ... et là-dessus, il trépasse....
> ...la nature est quand même mal faite ! non ?????:love: :love:



Tout ceci est rigoureusement excacte, la preuve :






Zebig :     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceci est rigoureusement excacte, la preuve :


Arffff !!!!!!!  ... comme dans mes rêves les plus délirants !!!!:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Mouais alors si je dois compter sur une marque suisse je peux encore attendre longtemps
> 
> Vive les italiennes (femmes et voitures  )
> 
> Sinon big, exellent ! Ms il t'es arrivé des tas d'histoires  Ecris un livre  !



Ben ... Et Sauber alors ? C'est pas suisse, Sauber ? C'est bien lui qui montait des carrosseries de Golf GTI première manière sur des chassis/moteurs de Porsche, non ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juillet 2005)

euh de un j'etais trop jeune  et de deux je parlais de marque entière... pas un carrossier... il me semble qu'a l'epoque il exisait une marque 100% suisse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> euh de un j'etais trop jeune  et de deux je parlais de marque entière... pas un carrossier... il me semble qu'a l'epoque il exisait une marque 100% suisse...



C'était pas qu'un carrossier, il transformait passablement les mécaniques aussi !


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

Monteverdi


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

un 4x4 mémorable...tenue camouflage


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

et ça :


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2005)

Hier après midi nous sommes allé monter notre camps de base pour les 24H00 de karting.






Autour de nous, il y avait des essais pour les 24H00 autos qui auront lieu en même temps...  
Quel bruit...  
Le plateau est assez sympa:

Une de mes préférées. 






Une autre pas triste. 






Le plus beau bruit c'est celle-ci:


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Juillet 2005)

Ok ok... mais disons que Petr Sauber n'avait pas une "marque" comme on l'appel aujourd hui 


Sinon Foguenne, tu as pas des remors a nous montrer ces voitures de reves ?????????


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Rhhaa la DBR9. :love: :love: :love:
C'est mon fond d'écran !





Et non Foguennes, le plus beau bruit du monde, c'est le V12 de la Vanguish. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Rhhaa la DBR9. :love: :love: :love:
> C'est mon fond d'écran !
> 
> Et non Foguennes, le plus beau bruit du monde, c'est le V12 de la Vanguish. :love: :love: :love:



Peut-être mais hier, aux essais, la Ferrari avait un bruit d'enfer.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Foguenne, tu as pas des remors a nous montrer ces voitures de reves ?????????



25 euros d'entrées + la chance de nous voir, ce n'est pas très cher.


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Wouawwwww la ferarri :love:    :love:

FORZZZZZAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Les Ferrari c'est des daubes...
Les Aston-Martin, çà c'est des vrais voitures ! :love:
D'ailleurs au Mans elles leur collaient 3 secondes au tour au Ferrari !   
Et en plus, ces lignes, rhhaaaa, les mêmes courbes qu'une femme, c'est, c'est... un rêve. :rose:
244.000 euros la Vanguish, va falloir que j'économise dur !


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Les Ferrari c'est des daubes...
> Les Aston-Martin, çà c'est des vrais voitures ! :love:
> D'ailleurs au Mans elles leur collaient 3 secondes au tour au Ferrari !
> Et en plus, ces lignes, rhhaaaa, les mêmes courbes qu'une femme, c'est, c'est... un rêve. :rose:
> 244.000 euros la Vanguish, va falloir que j'économise dur !



Normal, ferrari y cours avec la maserati...


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon, bien moi, mon reve ce serai plutot ça  
Pour faire joujou dans les petit chemin sinueux 
de suisse, c'est l'arme fatal!!!

en plus c'est pas un bolide modern avec tout un tas
d'electronique a bord, c'est brut donc du vrai pilotage


----------



## woulf (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bien moi, mon reve ce serai plutot ça
> Pour faire joujou dans les petit chemin sinueux
> de suisse, c'est l'arme fatal!!!
> 
> ...



Donc ton rêve c'est une pelle à neige


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Donc ton rêve c'est une pelle à neige



... oui si tu veux...
un avion de chasse avec une pelle a neige a l'avant et un banc sur
le capot arrière  

foncionnelle la voiture non?


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Normal, ferrari y cours avec la maserati...


Non, non. 
C'est bien Ferrari qui cours, et qui se fait manger par les Corvette et surtout les Aston-Martin. 
Ces dernières ont d'ailleurs gagner dès leur première sortie (aux 6h de Sebring). 
Au Mans elles tournaient à peine moins vite que les Audi qui ont gagner. Si la 58 n'était pas bètement tombée en panne d'essence à 2h de l'arrivée, elle aurait terminer 5ème à moins de 4 tours de la voiture de tête... impressionnant.


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Juillet 2005)

alors si on parle de vrai voiture de rallye on peut parler de la Lancia Delta HP Intergrale....


uneee vraie bombe


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> alors si on parle de vrai voiture de rallye on peut parler de la Lancia Delta HP Intergrale....
> 
> 
> uneee vraie bombe



Oui en rallye je suis dac avec toi, rien de mien que la HF, mais la quattro que je vous ai montrer est TRES TRES special, c'est l'evolution pour la fameuse cours de PikesPeak...

En gros le moteur doit pas etre loing de celui d'une F1... :love:


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, non.
> C'est bien Ferrari qui cours, et qui se fait manger par les Corvette et surtout les Aston-Martin.
> Ces dernières ont d'ailleurs gagner dès leur première sortie (aux 6h de Sebring).
> Au Mans elles tournaient à peine moins vite que les Audi qui ont gagner. Si la 58 n'était pas bètement tombée en panne d'essence à 2h de l'arrivée, elle aurait terminer 5ème à moins de 4 tours de la voiture de tête... impressionnant.



il aurrai meilleure temps de mettre des Enzo, mais je crois qu'il y a plus d'equipe officiel ferrari ou je me trompe?

Sinon c'est vrai que l'aston est magnifique, mais bon y a rien a dire la R8 est une tueuse!!!


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Ah que non !
Si on parle Rallye, alors on parle de la 205T16 qui a laminé la Delta ! 
J'ai encore quelques vidéos de Vatanen, Salonen, etc... Et la montée de Pikes Peak, avec la 205T16 et avec la 405T16. Marteau qu'il était Vatanen !


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Marteau qu'il était Vatanen !



Trop belle cette video!!! dommage que ce soit de peugeot...
une 205 t16 parais vieiotte a côté d'une HF, la ferrari de rallye quoi!
M'enfin chaqun ses gout et ses couleurs, et heureusement


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> dommage que ce soit de peugeot...
> une 205 t16 parais vieiotte a côté d'une HF, la ferrari de rallye quoi!
> M'enfin chaqun ses gout et ses couleurs, et heureusement


Ben vi justement ! Parce que moi je trouve que la 205 a bien plus de gueule que la Delta !  Cette dernière je la classe avec l'Audi quattro de Rohrl comme une des voitures les plus mal dessinées. Tout carré, aucune ligne pure. J'aime mieux les formes arrondies et féminines de la 205.  
Bon, ceci étant, la 307wrc est autrement plus belle, mais l'Aston-Martin Vanguish reste le summum au niveau galbe. Vu d'en haut on dirait que Callum a voulu dessiner une femme. :love:


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

je comprends ton point de vue, j'aime beaucoup les voitures dont tu parle surtout l'aston, 
mais bon, ce que j'aime avec l'audi et la HF c'est que c'est vraiment de la caisse de bourrin...
et ça on en vois plus tout les jours


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, ce que j'aime avec l'audi et la HF c'est que c'est vraiment de la caisse de bourrin...
> et ça on en vois plus tout les jours


Cà c'est sûr ! Ces voitures étaient destinées à bouffer du bitume, pas à passer une image comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui.  

Bon un week-end de location d'une DB9 j'ai trouvé à 1800 euros... Va falloir qu'un jour je me paye ce rêve je crois. :love:


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà c'est sûr ! Ces voitures étaient destinées à bouffer du bitume, pas à passer une image comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui.
> 
> Bon un week-end de location d'une DB9 j'ai trouvé à 1800 euros... Va falloir qu'un jour je me paye ce rêve je crois. :love:



wouaaww, chèro tout ça...

et je crois que le pire c'est la caution qu'il faut déposer...
good luck et plante la pas


----------



## semac (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> wouaaww, chèro tout ça...
> 
> et je crois que le pire c'est la caution qu'il faut déposer...
> good luck et plante la pas


houuuula m'en parle pas, j'y ai pensé de me faire un petit plaisir dans le genre, mais ça te coûte tellement cher et ça peut te couter tellement cher si tu te plantes que tu n'as pas l'esprit tranquille, du coup tu n'en profites pas vraiment !! :rose:


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> houuuula m'en parle pas, j'y ai pensé de me faire un petit plaisir dans le genre, mais ça te coûte tellement cher et ça peut te couter tellement cher si tu te plantes que tu n'as pas l'esprit tranquille, du coup tu n'en profites pas vraiment !! :rose:



Tu m'étonne!!! style tu n'ose même pas la laisser parquée en ville car c'est pas la tienne...
Imagine qu'un mec se parque au "bruit avec ça R4... va leur expliqué au mec de la location :rose: 
et paf 500.- de franchise pour l'assurance dans le c...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> et paf 500.- de franchise pour l'assurance dans le c...


Ah non ... La franchise est de 23.000euros. 
Cà peut faire cher la rayure !


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

en fin je sais pas comment c'est en france, mais les 23000.- c'est la caution que tu dois laisser pour
qu'il te "donne" la tuture...

ensuite dans ton contrat de location, tu coche "oui je veux etre assuré" c'est un peux plus
chère mais c est chouette si tu croute...

en tout cas j'ai fais comme ça à chaque fois que j'ai louer une voiture

N'empeche que les 23000 euro y faux les posers sur la table si tu veux faire une ballade.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

pour la france c'est tre simple : 

on passe chez son assureur et on transfere l'assurance de sa propre voiture sur celle de location : les conditions d'assurance seront les meme que de sa propre voiture : cout zero frais 

puis , avant de rendre la voiture et reprendre la sienne , un coup de fil a l'assureur et oppp l'assurance repasse sur sa propre voiture : cout frais toujours zero 


l'année derniere j'ai du louer une voiture en attendant la mienne , le garagiste avait une franchise a 25000 euros contre le 350euros de mon assurance (tous risque)


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour la france c'est tre simple :
> 
> on passe chez son assureur et on transfere l'assurance de sa propre voiture sur celle de location : les conditions d'assurance seront les meme que de sa propre voiture : cout zero frais
> 
> ...


Tant que c'est dans le cadre du contrat d'assurance, pas de soucis (cas d'une voiture en réparation). Mais si tu changes de catégorie de véhicule, l'assurance ne prends plus en charge les côuts. 
Et là, je pense pas que mon assureur confonde mon Picasso ou ma 205D avec une Aston-Martin ! 

Madlen, les prix varient selon les agences de location. Certains tapent sur le prix au week-end, d'autres sur le côut au kilomètres, d'autres sur la franchise. Celui que j'ai vu avec une DB9 à 1800 euros, était bien moins cher que ces concurrents. Mais du coup, je le soupconne de facturer cher la moindre rayure décelée, même si elle existait déjà.


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> alors si on parle de vrai voiture de rallye on peut parler de la Lancia Delta HP Intergrale....
> 
> 
> uneee vraie bombe


 
Ah non. Si on parle rallye et Lancia. C'est plutôt la Stratos.

Il y a quelques années de ça*, j'ai eu la chance de monter dans le baquet du navigateur d'une Stratos, avec rien moins que le grand Sandro Munari au volant. 15 km sur route fermée, en montant sur Cervinia, en Italie. Un grand moment. 






* En 1977, lorsque j'étais jeune. Ca fait juste quelques années en arrière.


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Juillet 2005)

la 205 ?!? ils ont gagné des trucs eux  

Naaaaaaaa j'aimais bien les voitures rally avant qu'ils imposent une puissance max... Lancia avaitprevu une deltza de pluzs de 600 bourins...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> la 205 ?!? ils ont gagné des trucs eux
> 
> Naaaaaaaa j'aimais bien les voitures rally avant qu'ils imposent une puissance max... Lancia avaitprevu une deltza de pluzs de 600 bourins...


La 205T16 faisait déjà plus de 600cv. Elle a même atteint 750 cv en version Pikes Peak. 
Si elle a gagner ? Les deux années où elle a pu courir (avant l'interdiction des groupes B), elle a été championne du monde. Ensuite elle a survolé le Dakar, etc...


----------



## semac (29 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> la 205 ?!? ils ont gagné des trucs eux
> 
> Naaaaaaaa j'aimais bien les voitures rally avant qu'ils imposent une puissance max... Lancia avaitprevu une deltza de pluzs de 600 bourins...


certes, mais même les pilotes reconnaissent que ça devenait franchement dangeureux !!
imagine une bagnole de seulement 900-950 kg avec près de 800cv pour les plus puissantes sur des routes "normales" sans dégagement, sans barrières de pneux efficaces et sans ailes prévue sur les voiture en cas de sorties de routes au dessus d'un ravin de 800 mètres en montagne   

non vraiment ça ressemblait plus à une bande de type qui bravait la mort qu'autre chose ! :rose:


----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouvé une monture pour notre ami Caddie Rider.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé une monture pour notre ami Caddie Rider.




ceal lui fera plaisir , c'est son annif aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Juillet 2005)

hahahahahaha je suis preneur !!!!! trop puissant 

Sinon c'est vrai que ca devenait de la folie... La 205 c'était apres la delta non ? ou alors je me trompe ?

Mais c'est clair que ca devenait presque du 1.5kg/cv ...   

Des fous je vous dit


----------



## kitetrip (30 Juillet 2005)

C'était la belle époque... Je cherche des Lancia Delta Intégrale :love: d'occasion mais les prix sont trop élevés pour des modèles suivi (entretien et tout) : il faut compter 8000¤ minimum ! Et sans parler de la fiabilité un peu catatrophique  

Et puis quand pôpa est tombé sur cette photo :







Ben il était plus très sur de m'aider à la financer


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juillet 2005)

Bah de toute façon, pour aller sur la route...  
Mieux vaut se faire un peu de kart, ou de stages de rallye. Au moins là, on profite.


----------



## kitetrip (30 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bah de toute façon, pour aller sur la route...


 
C'est sûr... mais il y a des petites routes de campagne désertes dans le Centre qui donnent envie d'avoir ce type d'arme en vente libre (ou une Lotus Elise :love: )


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

Bientôt  Francfort. 

Il y aura quelques nouveautés sympas. 

Nouvelle Clio. 





Nouvelle Punto que je trouve très très jolie 





Nouvelle Civic dont il y aurait une version hybride plus tard. 




Elle a un joli cockpit. 





Il y aura de joli concept car également:
Citroen C-Sportlounge:










Un 4x4 Renault... (bof bof)





Je suis allé au salon de Francfort il y a deux ans, je pense y retourner cette année.


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Tu as pas l'arrière de la clio ? ...
... mais c'est la clio sport ou celle de série ? 

Elle a l'air jolie


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

La Punto m'a tout de suite fait penser à la Corsa.
Quand au concept-car Citroen, l'avant est fortement inspiré des automobiles dessinées par Monsieur McCallum... à savoir les Aston-Martin. J'adore ! :love:
Sinon la Clio est moins moche que son ancêtre, en progrès.


----------



## madlen (11 Août 2005)

la punto est vraiment chouette!

la calendre me fais penser a la maserati.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pas l'arrière de la clio ? ...
> ... mais c'est la clio sport ou celle de série ?
> 
> Elle a l'air jolie




Elle est très sympa. C'est effectivement la sport.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> la punto est vraiment chouette!
> 
> la calendre me fais penser a la maserati.



Elle a été dessinée, comme la Maserati coupé chez Italdesign. 
Dans le dernier Auto-Journal, il y a une photo des deux de face, la ressemblance est frappante.    (sauf pour le logo et le prix.  )


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très sympa. C'est effectivement la sport.


Elle est magnifique dedans !! 

Y'a plus qu'à vendre la mienne ...
... et economiser un peu 


Tu sais pas hasard pour quand elle est prévu et à quel prix ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est magnifique dedans !!
> 
> Y'a plus qu'à vendre la mienne ...
> ... et economiser un peu
> ...



[FONTE=ACCENT_ARABE]Pas assez cher, mon fils ![/FONTE]


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr... mais il y a des petites routes de campagne désertes dans le Centre qui donnent envie d'avoir ce type d'arme en vente libre (ou une Lotus Elise :love: )




pour avoir fait beaucoup de conneries avec une sierra Cosworth  ça, on n'est jamais trop sûr sur une route de ne pas tomber sur un animal quelconque (chez moi, les sangliers et les chevreaux sont des animaux quelconques...) ou sur un cycliste (avec sa famille?) en ballade...

un circuit, ça ne coute pas si cher... sauf en pneus (mais c'est pareil en dehors)

pas de conneries sur la route, vous ne savez pas qui vient en face ! je sais, c'est un vieux con qui cause mais unn vieux con ayant conduit des williams, des cosworth (escort et sierra) et d'autres japonaises VTEC.


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura de joli concept car également:
> Citroen C-Sportlounge:
> 
> 
> ...



le citröen a beaucoup de gênes communs avec les différents styles qu'on peut apercevoir du futur Picasso. j'aime beaucoup ce nouveau style citron !

j'aime bien le Renault, lui aussi dans le nouveau style Renault (fluence tout ça) et puis si on voit enfin des 4x4 bleu, ça fera plaisir...

(marrant les codes couleurs : concept car citröen jaune et concept car renault bleu... encore du bengilly ?)


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas de conneries sur la route, vous ne savez pas qui vient en face ! je sais, c'est un vieux con qui cause mais unn vieux con ayant conduit des williams, des cosworth (escort et sierra) et d'autres japonaises VTEC.


Nous sommes d'accord !  
Je suis aussi un vieux con alors ?


----------



## woulf (11 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes d'accord !
> Je suis aussi un vieux con alors ?



Bon, va falloir créer l'automobile club des vieux cons, alors


----------



## alan.a (11 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, va falloir créer l'automobile club des vieux cons, alors



Ou l'automobile club des vieux cons qui ne veulent pas crever sur la route à cause d'un abruti qui s'amuse égoïstement. 


Alan, qui a goûté au moelleux du pare buffle du Mitsubishi Pajéro d'un vieux jeune con qui trouvait sympa de pousser le moteur de son 4x4 en ville. 
Moi j'ai trouvé moins sympa de pousser les poids pdt la longue rééducation qui a suivi mon hospitalisation.


----------



## alan.a (11 Août 2005)

Sinon pour revenir au sujet, je suis content du renouveau du design Citroën. Ca coupe de l'image voiture à papy que trainait la marque depuis quelques lustres.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ou l'automobile club des vieux cons qui ne veulent pas crever sur la route à cause d'un abruti qui s'amuse égoïstement.



Amusent (ce n'est pas le bon mot...) qu'un sujet parle de 1842 soldats morts et qu' il y a eu 2839 morts sur les routes en France sur les 7 premiers mois de l'année... (59864 blessé...    )
Plus d'infos ici.  

Pour revenir au look des autos, j'aime également beaucoup le style ders dernières Citroen. 
Les dernières Peugeot me plaisent beaucoup moins. Je trouve par exemple le nouveau coupé 407 un peu "lourdingue". Il n'est pas moche mais pas toptop non plus.


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour revenir au sujet, je suis content du renouveau du design Citroën. Ca coupe de l'image voiture à papy que trainait la marque depuis quelques lustres.


Tu as raison, mais en l'occurence ici cette citroën s'inspire un peu trop des nouvelles Peugeot ..... ce n'est que mon avis !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les dernières Peugeot me plaisent beaucoup moins. Je trouve par exemple le nouveau coupé 407 un peu "lourdingue".


Moi je le trouve au contraire splendide.


----------



## alan.a (11 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au look des autos, j'aime également beaucoup le style ders dernières Citroen.
> Les dernières Peugeot me plaisent beaucoup moins. Je trouve par exemple le nouveau coupé 407 un peu "lourdingue". Il n'est pas moche mais pas toptop non plus.





			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, mais en l'occurence ici cette citroën s'inspire un peu trop des nouvelles Peugeot ..... ce n'est que mon avis !



Deux citations qui ressortent des soirées avec un copain designer chez Peugeot.

- " En ce moment, on ne fait que de la merde "
- " Dès qu'on croise  un gars de chez Citroën, il clame haut et fort qu'ils vont nous bouffer " (sur le design)

Je suis d'accord avec lui


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> - " En ce moment, on ne fait que de la merde "
> - " Dès qu'on croise  un gars de chez Citroën, il clame haut et fort qu'ils vont nous bouffer " (sur le design)
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec lui


Il est vrai qu'ils ont du mal à renouveler leur gamme (206, 607, ...)

... mais au niveau du design je trouve qu'une 206 est plus belle qu'une C3 ; et que la 607 est nettement mieux que la C5 ...

Il est vrai que la C4 est trés jolie , la C2 également ... mais ils ont que ça ! 

alors que Peugeot c'est : la 206 (CC, sport, SW), 407 (break, berline, bientôt la coupé), la 307 CC et berline ... 

... au niveau de l'ensemble de la gamme les peugeots sont devant, non ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai qu'ils ont du mal à renouveler leur gamme (206, 607, ...)
> 
> ... mais au niveau du design je trouve qu'une 206 est plus belle qu'une C3 ; et que la 607 est nettement mieux que la C5 ...
> 
> ...


 Je trouve aussi, et pas qu'un peu...


----------



## alan.a (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... au niveau de l'ensemble de la gamme les peugeots sont devant, non ?



Je te parle de voitures qui sont dessinées en ce moment, et que tu verras dans 4 ans.

Je trouve que Citroën a amorcé un nx design sur ses dernières voitures, alors qu'on a le sentiment que Peugeot arrive a bout du sien. (et c'est confirmé par l'ami qui évoque la frilosité de ses supérieurs à sortir du "moule" actuel)


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je te parle de voitures qui sont dessinées en ce moment, et que tu verras dans 4 ans.
> 
> Je trouve que Citroën a amorcé un nx design sur ses dernières voitures, alors qu'on a le sentiment que Peugeot arrive a bout du sien. (et c'est confirmé par l'ami qui évoque la frilosité de ses supérieurs à sortir du "moule" actuel)


Pendant que je te répondais sur le forum, je regardais les dessins des futurs peugeots dont tu parles ...
... ce n'est pas par esprit de contradiction mon ami, mais je trouve que les futurs peugeots sont magnifiques ...

Elles deviennent plus agréssives, sportives et harmonieuse dans les lignes ! (le futur 4*4 peugeot trés beau) 

Mais heureusement nous n'avons pas tous les mêmes goûts !! J'ai toujours était peugeot c'est peut être pour ça que mes jugements sont faussés !


----------



## alan.a (11 Août 2005)

Les voitures de série passent toutes par le même dessinateur, et ses productions actuelles (dont j'ignore le dessin) ne semblent pas le transporter d'enthousiasme.

Lui bosse dans le secteur des concepts-cars et ne trouve pas, pour l'instant, le même enthousiasme et soutient qu'il y a quelques années.


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Lui bosse dans le secteur des concepts-cars et ne trouve le même enthousiasme et soutient qu'il y a quelques années.


Les incontestables précurseurs du design mondial : c'est Renault ...
.... pour moi, Peugeot a de trés belles voitures ... mais ils n'ont jamais été les premiers en terme d'innovation des dessins !! ..
.. La seul fois qu'ils ont surpris c'était avec la 206 CC, qui ont le sait est désormais copié par tout le monde ! 

... mais peugeot n'osera jamais sortir avant tout le monde des voitures comme scénic, avantime, vel satis, et l'actuel méganne


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

j'aime bcp la nouvelle punto, mais une fois encore j'attends de voir l'interieur, car c'est la ou elle pechait...

Renault ??!? Beurk c'est clair qu'ils ont ose certaines choses mais franchement la Velsatis par exemple c'est juste une horreur


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

moi, ce que je retiens surtout dans le post de Paul,
c'est la civic hybride.....
en voila une qui me tente....
a voir une fois commercialisé.....
mais j'ai bien envie de passer a l'hybride,
et Sylko n'y est pas pour rien.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le trouve au contraire splendide.



Tu nous posterais pas une ou deux photos, qu'on se fasse une idée ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

perso la 407 j'aime bien
par contre j'ai vu la 107 par chez moi il y a peu (je savais meme pas que ca existait cette bagnole)
ah ben la c'est vraiment moche!!! 
je comprends pas qu'on puisse sortir une bagnole pareille de nos jours... dans les annees 80 ok, mais la... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> perso la 407 j'aime bien
> par contre j'ai vu la 107 par chez moi il y a peu (je savais meme pas que ca existait cette bagnole)
> ah ben la c'est vraiment moche!!!
> je comprends pas qu'on puisse sortir une bagnole pareille de nos jours... dans les annees 80 ok, mais la... :mouais:



Je disais récemment à un vendeur Peugeot, et à propos de la 307, qu'elle était moche, mais moche ! On aurait dit une Renault !


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2005)

quand vous dites belle la 407, vous parlez bien de la voiture qui a un porte-à-faux avant de péniche et un pare brise en forme de planche à voile à Tarifa ?!! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Août 2005)

'

Bon en vrac...

- la nouvelle Punto me semble très attirante, dynamique et équilibrée, ça fait plaisir. 

- la nouvelle Clio présentée ici est un "faux concept car" préfigurant (aux chromes et intérieur chatoyant près) la vraie Clio RS. Nouvelle Clio que je trouve un peu lourde et manquant de personnalité forte (en RS c'est mieux), c'est plutôt un gros mix d'idées reprises notamment chez Peugeot qu'un design fort. Et c'est un "Renaultiste" qui vous parle...

- effectivement le style Peugeot actuel devient un peu trop caricatural et lourd, avec des portes à faux énormes, des "bouches" démesurées, et une intégration de certains détails discutable (jetez un oeil aux antibrouillard sur le restyling 307, d'ailleurs la 207 sera pareille de ce point de vue, ou aux retros de la 407 coupé). Et comme le dit Alan, les designers Peugeot eux même en ont bien conscience...

- Citroën est sur la bonne voie, les derniers modèles sans personnalités sont presque oubliés (il n'y a plus que la C5 qui a depuis pris un sérieux coup de scalpel en attendant) et la suite s'annonce intéressante. Mais avec un Jean-Pierre Ploué à la tête du design, papa de la Twingo et du dessin initial de la Clio 2, on pouvait pas en attendre moins. 

- retour sur Renault avec le concept car Egeus : je suis pas fan des SUV mais celui ci me plait, il est dynamique, élégant, et suffisamment original. C'est marrant de voir qu'il reprend pas mal des thèmes des Vel Satis / Avantime tout en les rendant plus "digestes". Et on y trouve les nouvelles idéees qui seront reprises pour la première fois sur la future Laguna, qui s'annonce très belle.






'+


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

La première fois que j'ai vu la 407 en vrai je me suis dit "waouawww" elle a de la gueule. Alors qu'elle est sortie il y a peu, j'en suis déjà lassé.
Son porte-à-faux trop important son capot trop plat par rapport au reste, bref, je ne suis pas fan.
Elle n'est pas moche, elle a du caractère par rapport à d'autre mais je ne la trouve plus classe, top comme la première fois.

Comme le note Le Gognol, la future Laguna sera sauf surprise très très belle. 

Toyota a annoncé une dizaine d'hybride d'ici quelques années.  
Vu le prix du carburant, ça risque de bien marcher.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> - la nouvelle Clio présentée ici est un "faux concept car" préfigurant (aux chromes et intérieur chatoyant près) la vraie Clio RS. Nouvelle Clio que je trouve un peu lourde et manquant de personnalité forte (en RS c'est mieux), c'est plutôt un gros mix d'idées reprises notamment chez Peugeot qu'un design fort. Et c'est un "Renaultiste" qui vous parle...



Tout à fait d'accord, et c'est une "Renaultiste" "Cliotiste" qui  vous parle.   (on a deux Clio.   1.2 et 1.6 dont nous sommes très satisfait.  )
La nouvelle Clio n'est pas moche mais à pris trop d'embonpoint à mon goût et elle manque effectivement de personnalité. (je l'aime bien malgré tout.  )

Apparement la future Twingo est reportée, pas assez sexy et trop cher pour le nouveau patron.


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle Clio n'est pas moche mais à pris trop d'embonpoint à mon goût et elle manque effectivement de personnalité. (je l'aime bien malgré tout.  )



Yep. Ce que je trouve dingue c'est que sur les photos que j'ai vu, avec des roues de 16' (ce qui est beaucoup pour une citadine), visuellement ça flotte un peu dans les passages de roue, il faudrait presque plus gros ! C'est quand même dommage et j'ose pas imaginer avec des 15'...

'+


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Août 2005)

le comble de l'horreur, ca reste la 206cc la 307cc et la megane cc... franchement je comprends pas comment on peut rouler avec des horreurs pareilles


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> le comble de l'horreur, ca reste la 206cc la 307cc et la megane cc... franchement je comprends pas comment on peut rouler avec des horreurs pareilles


La megane je suis d'accord, elle est brouillone, sans formes, beurk. :sick:
La 307cc est pas top, mais elle reste agréable.
Mais la 206cc je suis pas du tout d'accord. Elle est splendide cette voiture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La megane je suis d'accord, elle est brouillone, sans formes, beurk. :sick:
> La 307cc est pas top, mais elle reste agréable.
> Mais la 206cc je suis pas du tout d'accord. Elle est splendide cette voiture.



Alors là, on ne doit pas avoir les mêmes goûts, Mais Peugeot reste sur une note de perfection en matière de cabriolet, ils auront du mal à en faire un plus beau que la 306 cabrio.


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Août 2005)

le 306 cabrio etait reussi. Je t'accord, la 206 mouais la table derrière c'est pour faire du ping pong ???????


----------



## woulf (12 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> le 306 cabrio etait reussi. Je t'accord, la 206 mouais la table derrière c'est pour faire du ping pong ???????



Les goûts et les couleurs, hein... 

Même si j'aime pas particulièrement la 206cc je trouve qu'il y a largement pire en vente libre et dans nos rues... 

Et la table derrière, elle est bien pratique pour foutre le toit en dur dedans  

Peugeot a quand même été parmi les premiers, sinon le 1er à proposer cette solution sur un petit cabrio - à cette gamme de prix - qui reste nettement plus abordable qu'une SLK.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> le 306 cabrio etait reussi. Je t'accord, la 206 mouais la table derrière c'est pour faire du ping pong ???????




toi, t'as pas du voir les pubs pour la 206CC Roland-Garros...


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Août 2005)

si si mais j'arrive toujours pas à m'y faire... alors la 307cc  

J'appel ca une voiture de coiffeur zurichois  Me demander pas pourquoi c'est un enorme trip entre mon pere et moi


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2005)

Et celle-ci vous connaissez???






Rigolez pas c'est bien moi au guidon, une bombe c't'e machin...  

Allez, un CDB vert au premier qui m'en donne le nom exact...


----------



## sofiping (13 Août 2005)

a ben bien sur .... c'est par ici qu'il faut que je vienne presenter ces beautés .... la dans ma signature


----------



## woulf (13 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a ben bien sur .... c'est par ici qu'il faut que je vienne presenter ces beautés .... la dans ma signature



Moi qui n'aime pas le tuning, bin là je suis bluffé, le travail sur ces voitures est remarquable !
En même temps ça fait plus d'effet que la 206 kit machin bidule ou la crx vert pomme


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a ben bien sur .... c'est par ici qu'il faut que je vienne presenter ces beautés .... la dans ma signature




marrant, celle-ci me fait penser à la Morgan Aero 8 (ça doit être le traitement ailes-phares)


----------



## sofiping (13 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui n'aime pas le tuning, bin là je suis bluffé, le travail sur ces voitures est remarquable !
> En même temps ça fait plus d'effet que la 206 kit machin bidule ou la crx vert pomme



les peintures de ces voitures sont trés trés belles ... iriséees , pailletées , dégradées , vernies , mates , diversifiés .... c'est un regal quand on est sensible aux couleurs de voir tout ca sur des bagnoles  

Tout est exagéré ... les dimensions , c'est impressionant comme ces voitures sont ou trés longues ou trés larges ou super basses .... des fois tout ça en même temps ... ça n'est pas forcement evident sur les photos .... et le bruit des moteurs ...et les gens etaient bien cool , la seule chose qui m'a un peu décu , c'est qu'ils ne sont pas vraiment bricoleurs et qu'ils font executer toutes ces transformations par des pros ....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

A voir, le site spécial Porsche Cayman S.  

Sinon, je trouve vraiment sympa la nouvelle Seat Leon.


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

C'est pas mon truc du tout ! :affraid:
Je la trouve déséquilibrée, l'avant est brouillon. Non vraiment, pas pour moi.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A voir, le site spécial Porsche Cayman S.
> 
> Sinon, je trouve vraiment sympa la nouvelle Seat Leon.



La Cayman me plait plus que la 911, j'adore son arrière. 
Le site est bien foutu, j'ai appelé Silvia pour lui montré ce qu'elle pouvait m'offrir pour Noël.   (j'ai eu droit au classique: "oui oui mon chéri"     )

J'aime assez la Léon, elle a du caractère contrairement à la précédente.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-ci vous connaissez???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vendu comme ça ou c'est toi qui a monté un petit 4 temps sur un VTT ?
Ca doit-être sympa mais bon, une bonne enduro ou trial restera plus fun.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a ben bien sur .... c'est par ici qu'il faut que je vienne presenter ces beautés .... la dans ma signature



Je déteste le tunning mais comme déjà dit, là c'est autre chose.
Il y a de bien belles autos sur ta page. Pas discrète mais sympa.


----------



## woulf (17 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vendu comme ça ou c'est toi qui a monté un petit 4 temps sur un VTT ?
> Ca doit-être sympa mais bon, une bonne enduro ou trial restera plus fun.



Genre Husky 510, une bécane de "petits bras" 

Le VTT, le concept est intéressant, mais bon, ça reste une mobylette 
Et si c'est une transformation perso, chapeau pour le boulot.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Genre WR510, une bécane de "petits bras"
> 
> Le VTT, le concept est intéressant, mais bon, ça reste une mobylette
> Et si c'est une transformation perso, chapeau pour le boulot.



Oui, la réalisation semble très propre, "trop propre" pour être fait par un "amateur".


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Genre Husky 510, une bécane de "petits bras"



Husky 510, pas vraiment pour les petits bras.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime assez la Léon, elle a du caractère contrairement à la précédente.



Je trouve que le précédent modèle a pris, d'un coup, un monstrueux coup de vieux. :affraid: Pourtant il n'était pas si ancien que ça.


----------



## woulf (17 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Husky 510, pas vraiment pour les petits bras.



Vu ton passé de hippie chevelu en full set Scott ( ou Fox ? ) USA, je savais qu'on se comprendrait


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Vu ton passé de hippie chevelu en full set Scott ( ou Fox ? ) USA, je savais qu'on se comprendrait



héhé tellement vrai.   J'étais Scott, tellement mieux.


----------



## argothian22 (17 Août 2005)

La seat leon est vraiment trés belle sur la photo, faut voir ce qu'elle donne sur nos routes !

Quand aux nouveautés, je trouve vraiment magnifique la nouvelle toyota célica même s'il n'y a pas grand changement entre le nouveau et l'ancien modèle ! 

Son site


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quand aux nouveautés, je trouve vraiment magnifique la nouvelle toyota célica même s'il n'y a pas grand changement entre le nouveau et l'ancien modèle !
> 
> Son site



Ah, y a une nouvelle Celica? :mouais:   Je n'ai jamais été très Toyota... sauf quand ils mettront des moteurs hybrides dans toute leur gamme.


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Husky 510, pas vraiment pour les petits bras.


Z'avez pas connu la 390 à réservoir alu noir (fin année 70 la grande période des Husqvarna) ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

mouais, pas top cette Celica, qui n'a que peu de chose de nouveau...(z'etes sur qu'elle est nouvelle...?)
par contre, la *Cayman*.......pffff......qu'elle est belle.......


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que le précédent modèle a pris, d'un coup, un monstrueux coup de vieux. :affraid: Pourtant il n'était pas si ancien que ça.


Sûrement parce qu'il faisait déjà vieux d'origine...  

'+


----------



## argothian22 (17 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, y a une nouvelle Celica? :mouais:


Le design change trés peu (un peu comme la nouvelle et l'ancienne laguna)



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais été très Toyota... sauf quand ils mettront des moteurs hybrides dans toute leur gamme.


Les moteurs hybrides : Quelle belle invention !! Peu de pollution, une consomation réduite, les mêmes performances que les moteurs thermiques traditionnels, ....

Mais de là à passer le pas, je sais pas trop ...
... c'est comme les macs c'est beau, c'est bien mais c'est pas pour moi (je garde mon moteur traditionnel et mon pc )

Plus d'info


----------



## argothian22 (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, pas top cette Celica, qui n'a que peu de chose de nouveau...(z'etes sur qu'elle est nouvelle...?)


Un ami a acheté la sienne il y a 1 an et demi (seul moyen de voir les diffèrences) ...
... les différences se situent au niveau des phares arrières et avant, du bas de caisse et l'interieur + des nouvelles couleurs de carrosserie


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement parce qu'il faisait déjà vieux d'origine...
> 
> '+



Ben oui du coup.   

Trop cool, j'ai trouvé un site trop bien. :affraid: :sick:



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le design change trés peu (un peu comme la nouvelle et l'ancienne laguna)



Elle change pas quoi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Mais de là à passer le pas, je sais pas trop ...



en tout cas, je vais me laisser tenter.....reste a voir cette civic.......  





			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Un ami a acheté la sienne il y a 1 an et demi (seul moyen de voir les diffèrences) ...
> ... les différences se situent au niveau des phares arrières et avant, du bas de caisse et l'interieur + des nouvelles couleurs de carrosserie




mouais, je l'aime toujours aussi peu.......pas top du tout..... :mouais:


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Août 2005)

trop belle la cayman, mais je prefere la 911 turbo s 

Par conte la Seat, j'arrive toujours pas à m'imginer que c'est Da Silva qui dessine ces trucs... il avait pondu des beautes (147, 156)


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

me concernant, je bloque sur cette SLK ....:love:....


----------



## argothian22 (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> me concernant, je bloque sur cette SLK ....:love:....


Ah mais là on joue pas dans la même catégorie que la célica .... Cette voiture est magnifique ; même celle de série fait fureur sur les routes ... y'a plus qu'a économiser !! 30.000 euros je pense pour celle de série ? 


Beucoup plus belle que sa concurente directe (1600*1200)  (mais les goûts et les couleurs ...)


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, y a une nouvelle Celica? :mouais:  Je n'ai jamais été très Toyota... sauf quand ils mettront des moteurs hybrides dans toute leur gamme.


 

La prochaine Sylkomobile en jette, non? Ca sera pour l'AES de Clermont en 2012.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine Sylkomobile en jette, non? Ca sera pour l'AES de Clermont en 2012.



Oui, impec', avec des manches de tire-bouchon dans les jantes.


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine Sylkomobile en jette, non? Ca sera pour l'AES de Clermont en 2012.



y'a plus qu'a espérer que le gps fera des progrès ... 
  ... histoire d'évitre de terminer dans des chemins     

on vous attends avec impatience  :love:


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus qu'a espérer que le gps fera des progrès ...
> ... histoire d'évitre de terminer dans des chemins
> 
> on vous attends avec impatience :love:


 
Le GPS est parfait. Lorsque l'on sait l'utiliser. Pas vrai iMax?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus qu'a espérer que le gps fera des progrès ...
> ... histoire d'évitre de terminer dans des chemins
> 
> on vous attends avec impatience  :love:



Mais c'était voulu. Le GPS a parfaitement rempli son rôle.  Impossible de se perdre avec...

... sauf qu'on on s'appelle iMax.


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, impec', avec des manches de tire-bouchon dans les jantes.


 
Celle-ci te plaira davantage. J'en suis certain.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci te plaira davantage. J'en suis certain.



Ouaiisss, ça va, c'est pas mal. Immatriculée en Suisse (plaques bidouillées?).


----------



## Freezy (17 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci te plaira davantage. J'en suis certain.


Avec cette voiture difficile de ne pas aimer toyota 

J'adhère !


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiisss, ça va, c'est pas mal. Immatriculée en Suisse (plaques bidouillées?).



c'est la voiture avec laquelle sylko va chercher les croissants et le journal le matin


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est la voiture avec laquelle sylko va chercher les croissants et le journal le matin


 
Le journal Le Matin? Beurk. Ce journal de boulevard.


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est la voiture avec laquelle sylko va chercher les croissants et le journal le matin



oki... correction:

c'est la voiture avec laquelle, le matin, sylko va chercher les croissants et le journal!


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

Ca y est mon joujou est tout neuf!!! y on a la jupe avant (qu'on m'avais volée)
le spoyler arrière (qui etais tout abimé) alors la elle est toute neuve et en etat d'origine  

photo sur: http://mypage.bluewin.ch/lenny_blanchoud/index-bmw.htm


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2005)

Joli joujou 

C'est quoi ? une 325 ? C'est un 6 en ligne ou un 4 ?   

En tout cas, fais gaffe à pas t'envoyer dans le premier fossé/platane venu


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un connaitrait pas un endroit couvert pas trop "animé" (garage, grange,etc...) où entreposer une vieille bagnole pendant l'hiver pour pas cher/gratuit, dans le canton de vaud ? (si possible qqpart pas trop loin de Lausanne...  )

Si oui, je suis preneur


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connaitrait pas un endroit couvert pas trop "animé" (garage, grange,etc...) où entreposer une vieille bagnole pendant l'hiver pour pas cher/gratuit, dans le canton de vaud ? (si possible qqpart pas trop loin de Lausanne...  )
> 
> Si oui, je suis preneur



Salut,

Bienvenue sur les forums MacGeneration.  Pour les petites annonces, voir sur TribuMac.

A+ sur les forums.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est mon joujou est tout neuf!!! y on a la jupe avant (qu'on m'avais volée)
> le spoyler arrière (qui etais tout abimé) alors la elle est toute neuve et en etat d'origine
> 
> photo sur: http://mypage.bluewin.ch/lenny_blanchoud/index-bmw.htm



J'ai eu une 320 - 6 cylindres pendant 2 semaines (prêtée), malheureusement boite auto, ce qui enlève tout au charme... Mais le miaulement des 6 pistons est quand-même bien agréable


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Joli joujou
> 
> C'est quoi ? une 325 ? C'est un 6 en ligne ou un 4 ?
> 
> En tout cas, fais gaffe à pas t'envoyer dans le premier fossé/platane venu



Ouais c'est une 325 M-TECH (version sport de la 325) 6 en ligne, 2.5 litres
Très chouette a conduire car y a pas d'aide au pilotage  
(antipatinage, direction assistée, climat, vitre electrique...etc)
une voiture brute! je lui ajoutereai bien quelque cheveaux... tien tien :rose:  :love:   

PS: pour l'instant je suis encore jamais sorti... pourtant j'ai eu plus rapide comme caisse (celles à mon papa...) > mais pas aussi drôle à conduire :love: en plus celle la elle est a moi


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2005)

oui, mais 4 ou 6 ? 

pour la prépa, les arbres à cames profilés sont moins chers sur les 4


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

6 en ligne... un bonne puce fais gagner 17ch et 25% en couple qui dise...
puis après un arbre a came la elle marcherai vraiment bien!!! mais 
elle fera pas long feux la pauvre vieille... elle a 15 ans tout de même :mouais: 

pour l'instant je crois que je vais plutôt investir dans un voyage avec ma copine


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est mon joujou est tout neuf!!! y on a la jupe avant (qu'on m'avais volée)
> le spoyler arrière (qui etais tout abimé) alors la elle est toute neuve et en etat d'origine
> 
> photo sur: http://mypage.bluewin.ch/lenny_blanchoud/index-bmw.htm


 
Tu t'es aussi fait piquer tes plaques d'immatriculation?   

Fais gaffe quand même, avec ta bombe...


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

ah oui quant même, le bute, c'est de faire de mal a personne!
donc de faire joujou ou l'on peut  

Sinon je suis pas encore au poin du type sur la photo


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui quant même, le bute, c'est de faire de mal a personne!
> donc de faire joujou ou l'on peut
> 
> Sinon je suis pas encore au poin du type sur la photo



Attention au parcage!


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Août 2005)

quand on pense au prix de la ferrari enzo...







j'aurais pas du passer les clés à mon cousin


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le GPS est parfait. Lorsque l'on sait l'utiliser. Pas vrai iMax?





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'était voulu. Le GPS a parfaitement rempli son rôle.  Impossible de se perdre avec...
> 
> ... sauf qu'on on s'appelle iMax.



Oui, bon d'accord, je reconnais que j'ai louzé...  

Mais bon, je venais d'acheter mon Tomtom Go, j'avais pas encore eu le temps de bien étudier son fontionnement... 

Pis zut aussi, j'y peux rien aussi si y'avait des travaux et que le machin trouvait pas d'autre route....


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le journal Le Matin? Beurk. Ce journal de boulevard.



Tu es à côté de la plaque la Sonny...
Relax. 
Foguenne


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

Prêt pour hacker ta Prius Sylko?


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2005)

Hihi 

C'est vrai qu'on peut se demander pourquoi Toy n'a pas mis de prise electrique sur la Prius... Ce serait toujours ça de gagné en consomation... 

_A vendre: Tomtom Go. Peu servi, pas cher... 

S'adresser à iMax par MP  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihi
> 
> C'est vrai qu'on peut se demander pourquoi Toy n'a pas mis de prise electrique sur la Prius... Ce serait toujours ça de gagné en consomation...
> 
> ...



Qu'a-t-il à voire avec ça ?   

Pour le Tomtom, ça m'intéresse s'il y a Nana avec, ma fille est assez accro aux aventures de Tomtom et Nana :bebe: une Tomtom girl, en quelque sorte  :rateau:


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Prêt pour hacker ta Prius Sylko?



Pas besoin de hacker. Il existe des panneaux photovoltaïques qui se placent sur le toit et que l'on branche dans l'allume-cigare. Il suffit de les mettre lorsque tu parques et ça recharge les batteries.   

Lorsque l'on roule sur des routes bien asphaltées et avec peu de dénivellé, la consommation peut descendre jusqu'à 3,8 l/100 km. Je l'ai constaté la semaine dernière en Hollande.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de hacker. Il existe des panneaux photovoltaïques qui se placent sur le toit et que l'on branche dans l'allume-cigare. Il suffit de les mettre lorsque tu parques et ça recharge les batteries.



Et les panneaux sont toujours là quand tu reviens ?   C'est dit, je déménage, je vais m'installer dans ton patelin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et les panneaux sont toujours là quand tu reviens ?  C'est dit, je déménage, je vais m'installer dans ton patelin !


    ... c'est vrai !!! Si je devais faire ça dans ma rue, les panneaux n'auraient même pas le temps de recharger une pile d'1,5 V pour mon APN !!!!!  ... et ils arracheraient l'allume-cigare en prime ....:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est vrai !!! Si je devais faire ça dans ma rue, les panneaux n'auraient même pas le temps de recharger une pile d'1,5 V pour mon APN !!!!!  ... et ils arracheraient l'allume-cigare en prime ....:love:



A moins qu'ils ne s'arrachent carrément avec la bagnole :casse: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et les panneaux sont toujours là quand tu reviens ?  C'est dit, je déménage, je vais m'installer dans ton patelin !


 
Oui, c'est sympa dans mon bled. Y a pire comme endroit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est sympa dans mon bled. Y a pire comme endroit.



Donc, si j'en crois la plaque de ton os, tu vis dans le canton de Vaud ? C'est pour ça que tu à choisi un vaud ... euh ... veau comme avatar ?


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si j'en crois la plaque de ton os, tu vis dans le canton de Vaud ? C'est pour ça que tu à choisi un vaud ... euh ... veau comme avatar ?


 
Ne sois pas vache avec moooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuah!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas vache avec moooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuah!




Meeeuuuuuuh non, il est bovin dieu ... euh beau, vin dieu, ton avatar !


----------



## golf (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est sympa dans mon bled. Y a pire comme endroit.





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> ...Lorsque l'on roule sur des routes bien asphaltées et avec peu de dénivellé, la consommation peut descendre jusqu'à 3,8 l/100 km...


Pour l'asphalte, rien à dire mais en ce qui concerne les dénivelés, c'est un ch'tit peu litigieux


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'asphalte, rien à dire mais en ce qui concerne les dénivelés, c'est un ch'tit peu litigieux


 
Je parlais de la Hollande.  

Chez moi, lorsque je fous des brossées aux Hollandais, en les épouairant quand je les dépasse, évidemment que la consommation décolle. Je fais le plein d'accouet quand je me tape les dérupes.  

Pour vous aider...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de la Hollande.
> 
> Chez moi, lorsque je fous des brossées aux Hollandais, en les épouairant quand je les dépasse, évidemment que la consommation décolle. Je fais le plein d'accouet quand je me tape les dérupes.
> 
> Pour vous aider...



J'ai parcouru ton lexique, il n'y a pas tant de différence que ça avec le vocabulaire de la branche maternelle et Haute Savoyarde de ma famille. Pas étonnant que les suisses et les Savoyards ne puissent pas se sentir, y sont tout pareils, avec juste un pointillé frontalier pour les séparer !


----------



## golf (27 Août 2005)

...Sacré anniversaire : les 50 ans de la Citroën DS 




​
La DS dans le Wikipédia... 

Le plus grand Club de France consacré aux Citroën DS et ID ! La Fédération regroupe en effet les 13 Clubs régionaux IDéale DS.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...Sacré anniversaire : les 50 ans de la Citroën DS
> 
> 
> ​


​'tain on est déjà le 6 octobre ! :affraid:   

'+​


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

La, il lui fait l'intérieur* !  (normal pour un dompteur de corde)

* un exploit avec la DS survireuse à souhait (ou alors, faut bomber dans les virolos)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...Sacré anniversaire : ...​




Je me souviens, en 1996, dans la défunte revue Mac "Golden" ...





Polo relookait la DS ​


----------



## Foguenne (28 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens, en 1996, dans la défunte revue Mac "Golden" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est terrible cette DS.     

Comme la C6 d'ailleurs.


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Août 2005)

*ROSSI a encore gagné, BIAGGI 3ème et 2ème au championnat  *


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *ROSSI a encore gagné, BIAGGI 3ème et 2ème au championnat  *



Ca c'est pour le thread "Fan de 2 roues" 

Et puis c'est toujours pareil, ça devient lassant


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est pour le thread "Fan de 2 roues"
> 
> Et puis c'est toujours pareil, ça devient lassant


 * Pas autant que la F1*


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * Pas autant que la F1*



La F1 c'est pas lassant, c'est chiant, nuance 
Mais, mais, y'a 4 roues


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> ....
> Mais, mais, y'a 4 roues


*Ceci n'excusant pas cela *


----------



## iMax (28 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens, en 1996, dans la défunte revue Mac "Golden" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais oui, allez ces messieurs de chez Citroën, sortez-nous cette nouvelle DS ! :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, allez ces messieurs de chez Citroën, sortez-nous cette nouvelle DS ! :rateau:


 
Celle-là, s'ils la sortent, je l'achète immédiatement!
Waaaaaaaaaahh!!!

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

Surprise cette après-midi sur la A86 vers Nanterre, cette superbe Citroën C6 :




A quelques semaines de son lancement 

nb : un exemplaire soit du siège PSA, soit du bureau d'étude de La Garenne-Colombes ou encore du nouveau centre de Poissy.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : un exemplaire soit du siège PSA, soit du bureau d'étude de La Garenne-Colombes ou encore du nouveau centre de Poissy.




Peut-être celle de Jacques ? 

Je me réjouis de la voir sur les routes, elle est superbe.
J'espère qu'elle se vendra bien.


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je me réjouis de la voir sur les routes, elle est superbe.
> J'espère qu'elle se vendra bien.


J'ai pas pu prendre d'autres photos because circulation mais je l'ai vu sous sous les angles, elle a de la gueule et en impose  [le style est une affaire de goût]
Un membre de ma famille m'a confirmé qu'elle commence à apparaître sur le tarmac de l'usine PSA de  Rennes-la-Janais où les hauts de gamme PSA sont désormais produits.


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu prendre d'autres photos because circulation mais je l'ai vu sous sous les angles, elle a de la gueule et en impose  [le style est une affaire de goût]
> Un membre de ma famille m'a confirmé qu'elle commence à apparaître sur le tarmac de l'usine PSA de Rennes-la-Janais où les hauts de gamme PSA sont désormais produits.




Pas assez chère, mon fils...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez chère, mon fils...




Elle est onéreuse mais si tu regardes le prix des haut de game équivalent, ça va. 

C'est du haut de gamme, vont pas la vendre au prix d'une Twingo.


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

Site officiel Citroën... 
Sous toutes les coutures...


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est onéreuse mais si tu regardes le prix des haut de game équivalent, ça va.
> 
> C'est du haut de gamme, vont pas la vendre au prix d'une Twingo.


 
Bien sûr, entièrement d'accord là-dessus. Non, en fait je pleurais sur mon portefeuille... voir des bagnoles comme ça et les savoir hors de portée...

Tiens, ça me reprend!


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Surprise cette après-midi sur la A86 vers Nanterre, cette superbe Citroën C6 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et bien à Rennes il nous arrive d'en voir également mais il faut dire que l'on est avantagé car la production est là-bas, on voit pas mal de modèle Pegeot-Citroën en avant première


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

L'intérieur me plaît moyen mais ce n'est pas du tout dégueux. 





Je me voies bien à l'arrière.  





Sur cette photo.   :love:  :love:  :love: 





Quoi qu'il en soit, si je devais avoir une grosse voiture confortable, ce serait celle-là ou la nouvelle Lexus Hybride (pas la 4x4, la berline )


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

je ne suis pas très fan de la ligne !
ce côté néo-rétro ne m'attire pas trop :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas très fan de la ligne !
> ce côté néo-rétro ne m'attire pas trop :rose:



Je ne la trouve pas tellement "néo-rétro". Faut dire que la ligne de la CX était "futuriste".


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne la trouve pas tellement "néo-rétro". Faut dire que la ligne de la CX était "futuriste".


 
Et la SM, donc!
Miam!


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne la trouve pas tellement "néo-rétro". Faut dire que la ligne de la CX était "futuriste".


si tu veux  mais s'inspirer d'un ancien modèle et en moderniser la ligne pour moi c'est du néo-rétro  

oh bah si je peux plus te taquiner


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

SM ? Super Moquette Mobile ???  
Citroën, franchement, j'aimais pas. Aujourd'hui, je trouve qu'ils font des efforts point de vue design, on aime ou on aime pas, ça c'est une autre histoire.

J'ai eu l'occasion tout récemment d'approcher de très près une 1007 à boite robotisée, et franchement, elle est sympa comme tout cette bagnole. Là aussi, Peugeot a osé - plus timidement que Citroën - mais osé quand même. 

et pour utiliser les boites automatiques depuis un certain temps, je me réjouis de leur généralisation à travers des boites robotisées tantôt séquentielles, tantôt automatiques: ça permet de faire venir des gens qui détestent les boites automatiques, souvent sans en avoir vraiment essayé, à du semi automatique, et finalement ils se rendent compte que dans les embouteillages, ils s'emmerdent moins et sont moins stressés...

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, je remonte dans mon H3  j'aime les voitures économiques !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux  mais s'inspirer d'un ancien modèle et en moderniser la ligne pour moi c'est du néo-rétro
> 
> oh bah si je peux plus te taquiner



Si si, tu peux.


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

de toute façon d'une manière générale, je ne suis pas souvent séduit par les grosses berlines.
Je préfère les petits roadster :rose: 

mais ça viendra...  avec l'age


----------



## toph (2 Septembre 2005)

Je me voies bien à l'arrière.  






Sur cette photo.   :love:  :love:  :love: 





Toujours eu du mal avec citroën, sauf le C15 mais il n'y avait pas le cuir dispo


----------



## toph (2 Septembre 2005)

il a quand même une sacrée ligne


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Surprise cette après-midi sur la A86 vers Nanterre, cette superbe Citroën C6 :



C'est quoi, une Citroën saucisse ?


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, une Citroën saucisse ?


 
Ouais... 

Dans la même (dé?)veine, je vous présente la Toyota 5:






Huhum... Désolé, c'est fin de semaine...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

tiens, on est passé a l'*Evo 9*....
Peu de modif si ce n'est le moteur qui gagne quelques chevaux (280) et une vitesse (6)....






sinon, y a la petite *Yaris 2*....






Et dans un tout autre sytle, *Audi* sort enfin son SUV le *Q7*
sur Base de Touareg, il est dispo en 233ch TDI et 320ch V8 FSI , le top vu le prix du jus a la pompe....
et surtout, vu son dessin, ne le testez pas en franchissement....c'est pas un discovery.....


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

J'aime beaucoup la yaris... Je me tâte...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la yaris... Je me tâte...



la qualité de fabrication interieure.....risque de te faire vite choisir ce modele......


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> la qualité de fabrication interieure.....risque de te faire vite choisir ce modele......



Je peux confirmer... La yaris qu'on avait n'a jamais faibli, ni le moindre bruit parasite. En revanche, la C3 à ma moman... y'a quand même une sacrée différence, on dira ce qu'on voudra


----------



## kitetrip (2 Septembre 2005)

Comme dans deux-trois ans, le litre d'essence coutera envrion 1.50¤, je préfère investir dans du plaisir que faire un plein tout bête  

Oui, je sais c'est surement pas une berline climatisé mais bon, ça sera un achat passion (et l'unique je pense)...

PS : Y'a un coffre et un hardtop (si si !)


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Comme dans deux-trois ans, le litre d'essence coutera envrion 1.50¤, je préfère investir dans du plaisir que faire un plein tout bête



mais arrétez de sortir des photo de la Lotus Elise....je vais craquer....

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je peux confirmer... La yaris qu'on avait n'a jamais faibli, ni le moindre bruit parasite


C'est vrai que la fiabilité des Toyota en général est exemplaire - en plus y'a 5 ans de garantie !!!!! 
Mon ex Rav4 a fait 160.000 kms en deux ans et demi eek: ) sans le moindre problème et comme dirait woulf, sans le moindre bruit parasite à l'intérieur !!!!!!


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la fiabilité des Toyota en général est exemplaire - en plus y'a 5 ans de garantie !!!!!
> Mon ex Rav4 a fait 160.000 kms en deux ans et demi eek: ) sans le moindre problème et comme dirait woulf, sans le moindre bruit parasite à l'intérieur !!!!!!




Si ! Toi quand tu chantes !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

au fait as-tu craqué pour la petite mini Works, zebig ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la fiabilité des Toyota en général est exemplaire - en plus y'a 5 ans de garantie !!!!!




Normal, ca vient de l'autocollant que t'as mis au cul çà  



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> sans le moindre bruit parasite à l'intérieur !!!!!!



C'est pas ce que m'a dit ta famille


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce que m'a dit ta famille


non mais il parlait de la voiture... hein tu parlais bien de la voiture


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> au fait as-tu craqué pour la petite mini Works, zebig ?


Je me tâte !!!!!!!!
Faut dire aussi que j'ai deux enfants qui passent leur permis et qui vont aussi utiliser ma prochaine bagnole (je n'ai pas les moyens de leur en payer une et eux non plus d'ailleurs, comme je n'aurais pas le courage de leur refuser d'utiliser ma bagnole... ).
Alors, bien entendu qu'ils "bavent" sur une mini Works de 200 CV, mais d'un autre côté, je me demande s'il est bien prudent de leur laisser ce joujou entre les mains alors qu'ils seront encore longtemps des conducteurs en apprentissage...
Tu me diras qu'il peut autant leur arriver un truc avec une bagnole plus civilisée, mais le garagiste a eu l'honnêteté d'attirer mon attention sur le danger de la chose...
Alors, ben j'hésite... ... ...


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

même s'ils peuvent avoir un accident avec une simple 2CV, il est vrai qu'un engin comme une works donne plus envie de s'amuser dans des petites routes que de rouler pépère...
mais d'un autre côté quel pied ça doit être !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mais d'un autre côté quel pied ça doit être !!!


Celle que j'ai pu tester durant toute une journée p ) était équipée en standard du kit acoustique JCW (filtre à air + échappement) ... autant te dire que ça vrombit allègrement et que tu fais trembler les vitres de la maison devant laquelle t'es garé ! 
Alors, c'est vachement amusant durant les 50 premiers kilomètres et tu t'amuses à accélérer et à décélérer rien que pour le fun ... mais après ... je t'assure que ça devient un tantinet gênant surtout quand tu veux avoir une conversation normale avec ton passager !
D'autrepart, les suspensions sont très sèches ... si tu roules sur une route excellente, c'est rien que du bonheur, mais dès que ça se dégrade "au secours" les vertèbres ... ça tape dur !!!
En plus, ça vire à plat de façon superbe et il faut être vraiment un gros nase pour la faire décrocher dans une courbe serrée...
Je me suis amusé comme un fou sur des petites routes bien dégagées et effectivement, je peux t'assurer que c'est le pied !!!!!:love: 
... on verra !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu me diras qu'il peut autant leur arriver un truc avec une bagnole plus civilisée, mais le garagiste a eu l'honnêteté d'attirer mon attention sur le danger de la chose...
> Alors, ben j'hésite... ... ...



Ça chance du garagiste, qui - je venais de passer mon permis à 19 ans -, m'a presque trouvé anormal que je veuille pas une de ses GTI ou un truc du style, une «voiture pour jeune» alors que je demandais juste une occase pas cher, pas trop puissante, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> L'intérieur me plaît moyen mais ce n'est pas du tout dégueux.


 
j'aime po vraiment le tableau de bord, ché po pourquoi...


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis amusé comme un fou sur des petites routes bien dégagées et effectivement, je peux t'assurer que c'est le pied !!!!!:love:
> ... on verra !!!!!!


 :style: rrrrrrrrraaaaaaah j'es salive !!


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> j'aime po vraiment le tableau de bord, ché po pourquoi...


La forme du tableau de bord face au conducteur est motivée par la présence de la rétroprojection sur la partie basse du parebrise d'un certain nombre d'informations 








La partie centrale, elle, permet d'avoir l'écran de contrôle dans le même champ visuel que la route [entre autre en GPS] 

Beaucoup trop d'autos ont cet écran situé trop bas, ce qui est une absurdité ergonomique en terme de sécurité  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La forme du tableau de bord face au conducteur est motivée par la présence de la rétroprojection sur la partie basse du parebrise d'un certain nombre d'informations




superbe et surtout tres utile la rétroprojection du compteur vitesse ..... 
qui devrait etre sur toutes les voiture et pas en option


----------



## kitetrip (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais arrétez de sortir des photo de la Lotus Elise....je vais craquer....
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
Craques, craques !

C'est un achat passion ! Le voisin d'un pote fan de voiture possède une Lotus Exige... Le (chanceux) voisin, voyant qu'il tournait autour de la voiture pour l'admirer, lui propose de faire un tour  Hop, mon pote s'installe dans le siège passager et le voisin met le contact : c'est parti pour une balade  Sympa le voisin, je veux le même :rateau: 

Au final ses impressions : le bruit du moteur est présent, c'est tout pépère sous 4000tpm... puis après ça devient explosif jusqu'à plus de 8000tpm ! Par contre, on se sent tout petit sur le route... D'après le chaffeur (ou plutôt le pilote), il faut faire particulièrement attention dans la circulation car les autres ne le voient pas. Niveau sensation ça pousse bien car il n'y pas grand chose à déplacer (900kg pour 192ch).

Pour terminer, il soulève le capot et surprise : il y a un coffre  ! C'est pas un break hein, mais d'après mon pote, on peut facilement casser une bonne sachoce de sport (mais pas plus). Ce coffre est aussi présent sur l'Elise. De quoi partir un week-end  

Raaah ! J'en veux une !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, on se sent tout petit sur le route... D'après le chaffeur (ou plutôt le pilote), il faut faire particulièrement attention dans la circulation car les autres ne le voient pas.



ça, je connais, j'ai un Roaster Smart Brabus....
mon hésitation porte plus sur les 10000¤ a rajouter pour obtenir cette jolie Lotus....  
mais j'en ai deja essayé une, et que je l'aime cette caisse....que je l'aime.....
par contre, sans chauffage ni clim, et hop, tu gagnes pres de 100kg facile.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi, j'en veux une. Après près de 13 ans de bons et loyaux services, ma 405 SRI, achetée neuve fin septembre 1992, vient de m'abandonner lâchement sous le fallacieux prétexte d'une ou deux bielles coulées par manque d'huile (300 Km après la vidange, merci Norauto !). Le pire, c'est que je n'ai pas constaté de fuite, et que ni le voyant ni la jauge d'huile du tableau de bord ne m'ont prévenu.

Bon, ce ne sera pas une Lotus Elise, à moins qu'ils n'aient une version familiale (cinq personnes plus les valises correspondantes), je vais même peut-être me résoudre au diesel. De toute façon, vu l'état de mon compte en banque, ce sera la salle des ventes, ou une poubelle quelconque chez le garagiste du coin.

The color of my car was blue, and I feeling blue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, je connais, j'ai un Roaster Smart Brabus....
> mon hésitation porte plus sur les 10000¤ a rajouter pour obtenir cette jolie Lotus....
> mais j'en ai deja essayé une, et que je l'aime cette caisse....que je l'aime.....
> par contre, sans chauffage ni clim, et hop, tu gagnes pres de 100kg facile.....



Moins les 10 Kg de la pharmacie que tu dois emporter pour compenser !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me tâte !!!!!!!!
> Faut dire aussi que j'ai deux enfants qui passent leur permis et qui vont aussi utiliser ma prochaine bagnole (je n'ai pas les moyens de leur en payer une et eux non plus d'ailleurs, comme je n'aurais pas le courage de leur refuser d'utiliser ma bagnole... ).
> Alors, bien entendu qu'ils "bavent" sur une mini Works de 200 CV, mais d'un autre côté, je me demande s'il est bien prudent de leur laisser ce joujou entre les mains alors qu'ils seront encore longtemps des conducteurs en apprentissage...
> Tu me diras qu'il peut autant leur arriver un truc avec une bagnole plus civilisée, mais le garagiste a eu l'honnêteté d'attirer mon attention sur le danger de la chose...
> Alors, ben j'hésite... ... ...



Une collègue vient de recevoir sa Cooper S cabrio. Elle est terrible. Le bruit est superbe et en cabrio, top classe pour une femme.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

Je veux être une femme !


----------



## iMax (2 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je vais même peut-être me résoudre au diesel.



:affraid:


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> SM ? Super Moquette Mobile ???


Ce ne peut être 
MacCloud n'est pas mobile, il est impossible de l'extraire de son bled  :rateau:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une collègue vient de recevoir sa Cooper S cabrio. Elle est terrible. Le bruit est superbe et en cabrio, top classe pour une femme.



Ca me rappelle la pub pour la mini que j'ai vue en juillet dernier à Montréal: deux minis, une cabrio, l'autre pas et en dessous des cases à cocher: Votre copine est top model: oui / non

On a bien rigolé  Z'ont de l'humour ces publicitaires québecois, on va leur envoyer zebig !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Septembre 2005)

Salle temps pour les 4x4 à Paris...    

A part ça, elle est sympa cette petite française.


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Salle temps pour les 4x4 à Paris...


ça commence à être lourd ces histoires de 4x4, il faut savoir que les 4x4 ne représente qu'à peine 7% de part de marché, et surtout que ce sont des petits 4x4 comme le Rav4 ou le XTrail qui sont les plus vendus. c'est à dire des véhicules qui ne poluent pas plus qu'une berline ! Donc le pourcentage de gros 4x4 polueurs reste "relativement faible". Par contre cela ne dérange pas les, soit disant, "écolo" ou "soucieux de l'avenir de la planête" que le nombre de 2 roues augmentent à très forte allure et alors ça comme poluant je ne vous raconte pas, les gros 4x4 sont des voitures électriques à côté !! et puis les bus, les camions, les vieilles voiture qui fument bleus à la moindre pression sur l'accélérateur... j'en passe et des meilleurs !!
alors s'il vous plaît lachez nous avec les 4x4 et prenons le problème du bon côté !!


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça commence à être lourd ces histoires de 4x4, il faut savoir que les 4x4 ne représente qu'à peine 7% de part de marché, et surtout que ce sont des petits 4x4 comme le Rav4 ou le XTrail qui sont les plus vendus. c'est à dire des véhicules qui ne poluent pas plus qu'une berline ! Donc le pourcentage de gros 4x4 polueurs reste "relativement faible". Par contre cela ne dérange pas les, soit disant, "écolo" ou "soucieux de l'avenir de la planête" que le nombre de 2 roues augmentent à très forte allure et alors ça comme poluant je ne vous raconte pas, les gros 4x4 sont des voitures électriques à côté !! et puis les bus, les camions, les vieilles voiture qui fument bleus à la moindre pression sur l'accélérateur... j'en passe et des meilleurs !!
> alors s'il vous plaît lachez nous avec les 4x4 et prenons le problème du bon côté !!



Vu les normes actuelles anti pollution, les pots catylitiques qui se généralisent (avec pour conséquence le bonheur ultime que beaucoup abandonnent les pots "adaptables" - lire qui font du bruit), et la disparition annoncée des 2 temps - très pollueurs, ce ne sont pas les bécanes actuelles qui sont les plus gros pollueurs...
Tiens un petit lien du côté de chez motomag

Et je partage tout à fait ton point de vue sur mon rav4


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



T'as raison, en fait j'ai trouvé une autre 405 essence de la même année que la mienne, mais avec 50000 Km de moins au compteur ... Le seul hic, c'est qu'il lui manque 400 CC et 35 ch sous le capot ; 90 ch, la misère !  

Vivement que les finances reviennent au beau. Quoi que les deux fistons, eux, ils sont contents, parce que vu les directives gouvernementales aux assureurs, il était hors de question qu'ils puissent conduire la SRI à l'obtention de leur permis (ils sont tous deux en train de le passer), alors que la GR ...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça commence à être lourd ces histoires de 4x4, il faut savoir que les 4x4 ne représente qu'à peine 7% de part de marché, et surtout que ce sont des petits 4x4 comme le Rav4 ou le XTrail qui sont les plus vendus. c'est à dire des véhicules qui ne poluent pas plus qu'une berline ! Donc le pourcentage de gros 4x4 polueurs reste "relativement faible". Par contre cela ne dérange pas les, soit disant, "écolo" ou "soucieux de l'avenir de la planête" que le nombre de 2 roues augmentent à très forte allure et alors ça comme poluant je ne vous raconte pas, les gros 4x4 sont des voitures électriques à côté !! et puis les bus, les camions, les vieilles voiture qui fument bleus à la moindre pression sur l'accélérateur... j'en passe et des meilleurs !!
> alors s'il vous plaît lachez nous avec les 4x4 et prenons le problème du bon côté !!




Relax, je n'ai rien à lâcher. 

Si tu regarde les smileys qui suivent mon lien, tu verras que je ne trouve pas l'intervention de ces gamins très intelligente.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2005)

Mais enfin, qu'avez-vous fait de decoris?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Septembre 2005)

Pour Semac 






On verra son score au crash piéton.   (j'espère qu'ils ont fait des progrès)
Avec le D4D + filtre à particule il sera assez écologique. 
Malheureusement, comme chez VW sur la Passat, tous les modèles n'ont pas le filtre de série.
Chez VW c'est une option à 600 euros sur le 2l TDI.


(les extrémistes anti 4x4 sont aussi risibles que les extrémistes pro 4x4  )


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Relax, je n'ai rien à lâcher.
> 
> Si tu regarde les smileys qui suivent mon lien, tu verras que je ne trouve pas l'intervention de ces gamins très intelligente.


T'inquiète je ne m'adressais pas à toi en particulier :love:   
mais plutôt aux gens qui aimerait agir comme ces gamins...


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour Semac


Merci :love:  :love: 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (les extrémistes anti 4x4 sont aussi risibles que les extrémistes pro 4x4  )


tout à fait d'accord   
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (les extrémistes anti 4x4 sont aussi risibles que les extrémistes pro 4x4  )



Disons que TOUS les extrémistes sont aussi risibles, quoi que je ne pense pas qu'ils nous ferons jamais autant rire qu'ils nous font chier !  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça commence à être lourd ces histoires de 4x4, il faut savoir que les 4x4 ne représente qu'à peine 7% de part de marché, et surtout que ce sont des petits 4x4 comme le Rav4 ou le XTrail qui sont les plus vendus. c'est à dire des véhicules qui ne poluent pas plus qu'une berline ! Donc le pourcentage de gros 4x4 polueurs reste "relativement faible". Par contre cela ne dérange pas les, soit disant, "écolo" ou "soucieux de l'avenir de la planête" que le nombre de 2 roues augmentent à très forte allure et alors ça comme poluant je ne vous raconte pas, les gros 4x4 sont des voitures électriques à côté !! et puis les bus, les camions, les vieilles voiture qui fument bleus à la moindre pression sur l'accélérateur... j'en passe et des meilleurs !!
> alors s'il vous plaît lachez nous avec les 4x4 et prenons le problème du bon côté !!


 
C'est adorable comme c'est plein de conerie la dedans.

1 - La plupars des pseudo 4x4 sont diesel. Les particules du diesel brulé sont bien plus lourdes que celles de l'essence. Alors effectivement la pollution mesurable directement donne le diesel plus propre. En réalité, ce même diesel largue des métaux lourd, terriblement nocif.

Mais nous le mesurerons que dans quelques années.

2 - on appel ces veaux des 4x4, ils n'ont de 4x4 que le fait d'être 4 roues motrices. Avec l'empatement pourrave des minis 4x4 (soit environ 70 % des 4x4 vendu a présent) ceux ci ne permettront jamais de faire du tout terrain. D'ailleurs combien iront un jour ?

De plus, le fait d'être 4 roues motrices augmente forcement la consomation de carburant. il y a plus de frottement.

3 - "Les 2 roues polluent tout plein"... Lesquel ?
Premièrement, en fonction du type d'embrayage, la pollution diffère. Un scooter ou une mobylette pollueront d'avantage avec leur embrayage centrifuge par rapport a un embrayage manuel.
D'autre part, quasi toutes les motos neuves sont aujourd'hui équipées de pot catalytique. Les 2 temps devrait finir de disparaitre ou alors sous mesure hyper controlée (Norme EURO 4 ).

Ensuite, si l'on prend en exemple un gros beauf dans son pseudo 4x4 et un gros con de motard sur le periph a 17h30 le mardi soir. Même si la moto pollue plus, le motard aurait mis nettement moins de temps pour faire la même distance que le 4x4. Au final qui a pollué le plus ? 

C'est exactement le même raisonnement qui est tenu dans le nucleair. Une source plus forte peut être considérée moins dangereuse si le temps d'exposition est moindre que pour une source moins forte.

Je suis en revanche d'accord avec toi sur le problème des camions, bus qui polluent a leur aise. Mais s'ils ne remplacent pas leur parc automobile, ne crois tu pas qu'il y a un petit tout léger pb financier derriere ? Changerais tu ta caisse facilement si on te dit que tes 5 autres voitures sont aussi a changer ?

Dernière chose, je chie sur la gueule des gros nazes en 4x4 dans paris. Ces véhicules sont completement stupide en region parisiènne hormis pour frimer. Surement une facon de continuer le concours de celui qui a la plus grosse.


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est adorable comme c'est plein de conerie la dedans.
> 
> 1 - La plupars des pseudo 4x4 sont diesel. Les particules du diesel brulé sont bien plus lourdes que celles de l'essence. Alors effectivement la pollution mesurable directement donne le diesel plus propre. En réalité, ce même diesel largue des métaux lourd, terriblement nocif.


La pluspart des 4x4 dont tu parles disposent des mêmes moteurs que les berlines (Rav4 et Xtrail en tête) donc il ne est de même pour les berlines !!!!!




			
				[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 2 - on appel ces veaux des 4x4, ils n'ont de 4x4 que le fait d'être 4 roues motrices. Avec l'empatement pourrave des minis 4x4 (soit environ 70 % des 4x4 vendu a présent) ceux ci ne permettront jamais de faire du tout terrain. D'ailleurs combien iront un jour ?


Cf réponse 1er paragraphe



			
				[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> De plus, le fait d'être 4 roues motrices augmente forcement la consomation de carburant. il y a plus de frottement.


 pas signifiquativement, ce n'est pas ce qui va détruire notre planète significativement par rapport aux berlines doté des mêmes moteurs !!!



			
				[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 3 - "Les 2 roues polluent tout plein"... Lesquel ?
> Premièrement, en fonction du type d'embrayage, la pollution diffère. Un scooter ou une mobylette pollueront d'avantage avec leur embrayage centrifuge par rapport a un embrayage manuel.
> D'autre part, quasi toutes les motos neuves sont aujourd'hui équipées de pot catalytique. Les 2 temps devrait finir de disparaitre ou alors sous mesure hyper controlée (Norme EURO 4 ).


Tu me fais rire... combien de motos "non poluantes" équipe le parc aujourd'hui ??!!?? moins de 5 allez 10% peut-être !! je te rappelle que Euro4 est valable pour les voitures, les motos n'en sont qu'à Euro2, l'Euro3 n'arrivera qu'en 2006



			
				[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, si l'on prend en exemple un gros beauf dans son pseudo 4x4 et un gros con de motard sur le periph a 17h30 le mardi soir. Même si la moto pollue plus, le motard aurait mis nettement moins de temps pour faire la même distance que le 4x4. Au final qui a pollué le plus ?


tu as raison, mais donne moi le nombre de moto en circulation et le nombre de 4x4, qui pollura plus au total ??

[QUOTE='[MGZ] Je suis en revanche d'accord avec toi sur le problème des camions, bus qui polluent a leur aise. Mais s'ils ne remplacent pas leur parc automobile, ne crois tu pas qu'il y a un petit tout léger pb financier derriere ? Changerais tu ta caisse facilement si on te dit que tes 5 autres voitures sont aussi a changer ?[/QUOTE]tu as raison, laissons les collectivités poluées elles n'ont pas les moyens (mais pourtant elles achètent des bus tous les ans  ) laissons les poids lourds également, ils n'ont pas les moyens, et puis l'état ne développe pas le féroutage, donc pas leur faute, et puis pareil pour les motars, individuellement ils ne poluent pas tant que ça finalement... bref faisons chier ces gros cons de proprio de gros 4x4 (soit environ 0,2% des poulueurs) parce que eux ils vont détruirent la planète !!!

[QUOTE='[MGZ] Dernière chose, je chie sur la gueule des gros nazes en 4x4 dans paris. Ces véhicules sont completement stupide en region parisiènne hormis pour frimer. Surement une facon de continuer le concours de celui qui a la plus grosse.[/QUOTE]c'est pas, c'est pas ta faute...

en Bref tu n'as rien compris à ce que j'ai écris, tu devais juste avoir envie de gueuler, ce que je peux comprendre, marre de tous ces abuts !! mais dans le fond nous sommes d'accord sauf qu'il faut arrêter de ne taper que sur la gueule des gros cons de proprio de 4x4, sinon le problème n'est pas prêt de se résoudre


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin, qu'avez-vous fait de decoris?



:love:


« Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver. »


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Surement une facon de continuer le concours de celui qui a la plus grosse.


    ... mais pas d'ac !
J'ai eu un RAV4 diesel avec lequel je consommais 6,2 litres au 100, dans lequel j'étais bien assis en position surélevée (sécurité aussi pour les autres !), et avec lequel je roulais pépère en toute quiétude ... jamais fait du tout-terrain avec, mais simplement du tout-chemin avec la joie de pouvoir passer presque partout (en terrain semi-civilisé s'entend).
C'était une voiture formidable et sans aucun problème que j'aurais remplacé par le même modèle si les fichues guide-lines de la boîte ne m'avaient pas empêchées de le faire...
J'ai jamais eu le sentiment de polluer, ni de consommer, ni d'encombrer, ni de gêner plus que les autres...
Alors quand je quitterai la boîte probablement fin décembre, je me tâte pour en re-commander une (le nouveau modèle 2006 qui me semble pas mal, avec de nouvelles motorisations etc... ...) ... un petit plaisir perso et égoïste qui ne fera pas (plus) de mal à personne... sauf à celui qui viendrait dégonfler mes pneus en gueulant "mort aux 4x4" !
Car, et tout le monde l'a bien compris, entre un Hummer, un gros Landcruiser, et un mini Rav4 tout sympa, y'a de la marge !!!!!!:love: 
Fo nin abuser non plus !


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> entre un Hummer, un gros Landcruiser, et un mini Rav4 tout sympa, y'a de la marge !!!!!!:love:




 toi t'as pas croisé une blondasse dans le 7e qui conduit son rav4 comme sa smart :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin, qu'avez-vous fait de decoris?




Il est parti chercher Tomtom, non ?


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... sauf à celui qui viendrait dégonfler mes pneus en gueulant "mort aux 4x4" !
> Car, et tout le monde l'a bien compris, entre un Hummer, un gros Landcruiser, et un mini Rav4 tout sympa, y'a de la marge !!!!!!:love:
> Fo nin abuser non plus !


Cà n'empêche les 4x4, et les monospaces surconsomment, (et donc polluent...) par rapport aux berlines. C'est une simple question de frottements et de cx. 
Bon... j'ai un monospace. 
Ah, pour les défenseurs des 4x4... Les Californiens vont interdire les 4x4... C'est pas par protectionisme, ni par démagogie à mon avis.   Il faut dire que question pollution ils sont servis. Et que les 4x4 chez eux, sont généralement de taille. 
Vive les transports en commun ! :love:


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà n'empêche les 4x4, et les monospaces surconsomment, (et donc polluent...) par rapport aux berlines. C'est une simple question de frottements et de cx.


bon, en gros il faut supprimer et interdire tout ce qui est plus gros qu'une Clio   
'tain on est pas au bout de nos peines :rose:


----------



## DarkNeo (13 Septembre 2005)

Oue ils interdisent les Bagnoles en ville... en revanche ya toujours plus de camions qui circulent.
Et puis les transports en commun, chez moi à Reims quand tu passes derrière.. enfin t'a interet à passer devant si tu veux pas t'en prendre plein le gulliver  (plein la tete)


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Oue ils interdisent les Bagnoles en ville... en revanche ya toujours plus de camions qui circulent.
> Et puis les transports en commun, chez moi à Reims quand tu passes derrière.. enfin t'a interet à passer devant si tu veux pas t'en prendre plein le gulliver  (plein la tete)


je me balade en scooter toute la semaine, je confirme, derrière un bus c'est l'enfer !!  
sans parler des camions et des vieilles voitures qui passent à ma grande surprise le contrôle technique :hein:


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon, en gros il faut supprimer et interdire tout ce qui est plus gros qu'une Clio
> 'tain on est pas au bout de nos peines :rose:


Ben oui parce que vu la taille des poussettes... _je sens que je deviens monomanique_ une kangoo c'est plus adapté qu'une clio. Cependant les courtes et moyennes distances la marche à pied c'est très bien


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Un dossier l'Intern@ute :


> Evitez les pièges du constat à l'amiable
> 
> Tout le monde sait qu'en cas d'accident il faut remplir un constat à l'amiable. Mais quand arrive l'accrochage, pour rédiger sa copie, c'est déjà plus dur. L'Internaute vous propose une révision.
> ...


----------



## alan.a (13 Septembre 2005)

Et c'est reparti !!!  :love:

C'est un débat très complexe et j'aimerai bien avoir une étude complète des pollutions de chaque véhicule (voiture / 2 roues / bus etc.). 
Si un 2 roues peut produire plus de pollution à l'usage, je pense que sa construction nécessite bcp moins d'énergie qu'une voiture (pour produire une voiture il faut en moyenne, consommer 20 x le poids final de matière première et 300 000 litres d'eau).

Une voiture demande aussi des parkings (donc consommation de béton très dispendieux à produire), des routes plus larges, etc. et en ville elle bouchonne, consomme, etc.

Il serait très intéressant d'avoir un bilan vraiment global rapporté à l'usagé.
Par exemple, on parle bcp des hybrides, mais on ne sait pas si ce n'est pas une vraie saloperie à produire !!!

Quand on se rend seul en ville, on roule maintenant avec un petit 2 roues 4T catalysées qui consomme 2.8 l / 100. Je pense quand même qu'on est plus « sobre » que si on devait m'y rendre en voiture, laquelle ne consomme pourtant de 5.4 l / 100 en moyenne. On la réserve pour les trajets familliaux à 5.

Mais emmerder les autres, ce n'est pas une solution, j'ai comme dans l'idée que le dialogue est plus urbain


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> La pluspart des 4x4 dont tu parles disposent des mêmes moteurs que les berlines (Rav4 et Xtrail en tête) donc il ne est de même pour les berlines !!!!!



Perso, je ne chie sur personne, mais l'honnêteté me force à te dire que tu viens de sortir là une ânerie plus grosse que toi, une berline équipée du même moteur qu'un 4x4 peut polluer jusquà 40% moins que celui ci, pour les raisons suivantes :

- Elle est généralement moins lourde
- Elle n'a pas le CX d'armoire normande du 4x4
- Sa transmission génère moins de pertes, et contrairement à ce que tu penses, c'est loin d'être négligeable
- Elle "tire plus long" que le 4x4, et utilise donc son moteur à un régime moindre.
- Elle a des pneumatiques bien mieux adaptés à la circulation sur route, ce seul critère augmente à lui seul la conso (donc la pollution) du 4x4 de 3 à 5 %.

Celà dit, un seul autorail de la SNCF doit bien polluer autant qu'une cinquantaine de 4x4 modernes, donc mettre toute la pollution sur le dos des 4x4 est fortement exagéré, un 4x4 récent pollue moins qu'une voiture de vingt ans d'age.


----------



## tomtom (13 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il est parti chercher Tomtom, non ?



Bah, je peux plus participer au débat, je me suis acheter une moissonneuse batteuse pour aller au boulot  (bah quoi, c'est pas plus con qu'un 4x4 :hein:  :rateau: )


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je ne chie sur personne, mais l'honnêteté me force à te dire que tu viens de sortir là une ânerie plus grosse que toi, une berline équipée du même moteur qu'un 4x4 peut polluer jusquà 40% moins que celui ci, pour les raisons suivantes :
> 
> - Elle est généralement moins lourde
> - Elle n'a pas le CX d'armoire normande du 4x4
> ...


et bien cher ami, donne moi des chiffres précis à ce sujet je suis preneur et je te montrerai les miens !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bah, je peux plus participer au débat, je me suis acheter une moissonneuse batteuse pour aller au boulot  (bah quoi, c'est pas plus con qu'un 4x4 :hein: :rateau: )


Arrrfffff !!!!!! tomtom !    ... j'étais certain que tu te pointerais !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et bien cher ami, donne moi des chiffres précis à ce sujet je suis preneur et je te montrerai les miens !



Je n'ai pas collectionné les sources, je n'ai plus tous les détails, pour les pneus, c'était un article dans Science et Avenir, je crois, pour la transmission 4x4, c'était la comparaison sur une même berline de route, qui a existé en version 4x4 et traction avant (la Peugeot 405 SR, et la 405 SRx4), dont la version 4x4 consommait entre environ 1l et 2,5 litres de plus aux 100 Km selon l'allure, pour le CX (et surtout le SCX), il n'y a qu'à regarder, même à CX égal, le SCX du 4x4 est bien plus élevé (SCX = CX x surface frontale). le 4x4 tire plus court : ce sont diverses données constructeur, et le poids, idem.

Bien sur, il ne s'agit pas d'un 4x4 en particulier, mais d'éléments "généralement constatés", il peut y avoir des exceptions, mais d'une manière générale, un 4x4 consomme plus qu'une berline normale, et de plus, d'après la préfecture de police 70% de ceux qui circulent dans Paris ne connaîtrons dans leur durée de vie, qu'au plus un ou deux méchants chemins de terre, ils sont plus gros, donc prennent plus de place, plus lourds, il n'y a pas que leur moteur qui pollue plus, leurs freins aussi.

Dernier point, pour les pneus, ça joue aussi sur l'aérodynamique, je me souviens d'une pub de BMW, il y a une quinzaine d'années, pour les berlines série 6, où ils disaient "pour ceux de nos concurrents qui vous annoncent un meilleur CX que le notre, regardez la largeur des pneus".


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dernier point, pour les pneus, ça joue aussi sur l'aérodynamique, je me souviens d'une pub de BMW, il y a une quinzaine d'années, pour les berlines série 6, où ils disaient "pour ceux de nos concurrents qui vous annoncent un meilleur CX que le notre, regardez la largeur des pneus".



 je crois qu'il n'y a pas eu plus gloutonne en essence que ces BM  
un ami qui avait une 635csi a vite compris pourquoi il ne l'avait pas payée trop cher en occasion !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

... et puis, moi, j'en ai marre !!!!!!!!

Je suis un gars respectueux des autres ... poli et propre sur moi ... je trie consciencieusement mes déchets et vais les porter moi-même à la décharge ... je continue même si parfois, je vois que tous mes déchets consciencieusement triés à la sueur de mon front dégarni sont entassés pêle-mêle dans le même camion pour partir je ne sais où ... je privilégie les produits sans emballage et maudis les fameux blisters qui vous obligent à prendre un chariot pour véhiculer 4 malheureuses piles AA ... j'essaie de rouler avec un oeuf sous l'accélérateur (sauf quand j'ai marché dans la merde, bien entendu) pour consommer moins ... je paie toutes mes taxes et je dis bonjour aux représentants de la loi ... je baisse le thermostat de 2° en hiver quitte à retrouver deux glaçons dans mon slip quand je vais aux toilettes ... j'ai une chasse à 2 vitesses pour petite ou grosse commission ... j'entretiens ma fosse septique avec de l'Heparcyl pour que les égouttages soient plus écologiques ... je soigne le trou dans la couche d'ozone en évitant de dormir la fenêtre ouverte au cas où il m'arriverait de p.... durant la nuit ... je mange sain ... même mes frites sont bios et cuites à l'huile de colza ... et en plus de tout ça, on voudrait m'empêcher de rouler dans une mimi RAV4 toute japonisante, garanti 5 ans et garanti recyclable à plus de 95 %..... ben là ... je dis NON ! tout simplement...:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Septembre 2005)

*M'est avis que,*
le vaillant représentant qui conduisait cette voiture, ne devait pas carburer à l'huile de colza...






 
 :rateau:


----------



## iKool (13 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et puis, moi, j'en ai marre !!!!!!!!
> 
> Je suis un gars respectueux des autres ... poli et propre sur moi ... je trie consciencieusement mes déchets et vais les porter moi-même à la décharge ... je continue même si parfois, je vois que tous mes déchets consciencieusement triés à la sueur de mon front dégarni sont entassés pêle-mêle dans le même camion pour partir je ne sais où ... je privilégie les produits sans emballage et maudis les fameux blisters qui vous obligent à prendre un chariot pour véhiculer 4 malheureuses piles AA ... j'essaie de rouler avec un oeuf sous l'accélérateur (sauf quand j'ai marché dans la merde, bien entendu) pour consommer moins ... je paie toutes mes taxes et je dis bonjour aux représentants de la loi ... je baisse le thermostat de 2° en hiver quitte à retrouver deux glaçons dans mon slip quand je vais aux toilettes ... j'ai une chasse à 2 vitesses pour petite ou grosse commission ... j'entretiens ma fosse septique avec de l'Heparcyl pour que les égouttages soient plus écologiques ... je soigne le trou dans la couche d'ozone en évitant de dormir la fenêtre ouverte au cas où il m'arriverait de p.... durant la nuit ... je mange sain ... même mes frites sont bios et cuites à l'huile de colza ... et en plus de tout ça, on voudrait m'empêcher de rouler dans une mimi RAV4 toute japonisante, garanti 5 ans et garanti recyclable à plus de 95 %..... ben là ... je dis NON ! tout simplement...:rateau:


Thebug, tu es un sain !
Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de pape de l'écologie, je suis sur qu'il t'aurait filé une indulgence pour ton Rav4.


----------



## iKool (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Thebug, tu es un sain !
> Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de pape de l'écologie, je suis sur qu'il t'aurait filé une indulgence pour ton Rav4.


Ah chiotte !! Thebig, pas Thebug !!
Saloperie de gros doigts !!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah chiotte !! Thebig, pas Thebug !!
> Saloperie de gros doigts !!



Et le bouton "éditer" il fait des trous dans la couche d'ozone?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah chiotte !! Thebig, pas Thebug !!


...t'en fais pas iKool, je m'étais reconnu ... 
...même que je me dis que parfois, je dois être "buggé" aussi quelque part !!!! 
ps : lourde la tournure de phrase ci-dessus ... n'est il pas ? mais suis trop fainéant pour la retaper....:rateau:


----------



## iKool (13 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (...)...même que je me dis que parfois, je dois être "buggé" aussi quelque part !!!!


Qui ne l'est pas ?
Qui ne l'est pas ?
Qui ne l'est pas ?
Qui ne l'est pas ?
Qui ne l'est pas ?
Qui ne l'est pas ?
Qui ne l'est pas ?
Qui ne l'est pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il n'y a pas eu plus gloutonne en essence que ces BM
> un ami qui avait une 635csi a vite compris pourquoi il ne l'avait pas payée trop cher en occasion !



Oh si ! Il y avait la série 7


----------



## blabla56 (13 Septembre 2005)

c'est un forum sur les voitures (l'estéthisme, les performances etc...) ou bien sur l'écologie.
Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec l'écologie remarquez mais d'après les premiers post c'est plutôt un forum sur les vrou vroum.

Ah ouais mais non en fait, c'est un forum sur l'écologie si on regarde les premiers post.

Tant pis.
En tout cas pour moi la 645i, et bah ............................... j'en rêve la nuit


----------



## iKool (13 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un forum sur les voitures (l'estéthisme, les performances etc...) ou bien sur l'écologie.
> Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec l'écologie remarquez mais d'après les premiers post c'est plutôt un forum sur les vrou vroum.
> 
> Ah ouais mais non en fait, c'est un forum sur l'écologie si on regarde les premiers post.
> ...


Moi, je n'en rêve pas la nuit - ça ne sont jamais que des moyens de transport, non ?


...


Ouais, ok, bon, d'accord, j'ai longtemps rêvé d'une Fatboy customisée avec laquelle j'aurais silloné la France, cheveux au vent et cuir sur le dos (pas très original, j'en convient).


----------



## blabla56 (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je n'en rêve pas la nuit - ça ne sont jamais que des moyens de transport, non ?



Bon d'accord j'y vais un peu fort, j'en rêve pas la nuit bien sûr

Ce que je veux dire  c'est qque au dela de la consommation, si on est amateur de belle voiture, ce qui devrait etre le cas si tu es sur ce forum, on ne peut résister à ca :





et ça aussi 





Mais attention je ne renie en aucun cas les belles autos d'occasion qui font encore parler d'elles telle les première Carrera RS 2.7L


----------



## iKool (13 Septembre 2005)

blabla56 a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord j'y vais un peu fort, j'en rêve pas la nuit bien sûr
> 
> Ce que je veux dire  c'est qque au dela de la consommation, si on est amateur de belle voiture, ce qui devrait etre le cas si tu es sur ce forum, on ne peut résister à ca :
> 
> ...


Pour être honnête, il y a des voitures que j'aimerais conduire au moins une fois dans ma vie (911, Audi TT par exemple - là encore, rien de très original) ou que je trouve jolies (plein d'exemples)

Je ne suis pas trop BMW - voitures de dealer ou de frimeur    - je me souviens d'une fois à un carrefour ou un frimeur genre "j'ai vingt ans, plein de thunes et je me sappe en Armani" avait arrêté sa Z3 (c'est bien ça ?) au feu rouge dans un déluge sonore de crissements de freins (quand on a une belle caisse, faut qu'les gens la remarquent, hein ?). Sa frime était tellement ostensible, tellement ringarde que nous nous étions copieusement foutu de sa gueule.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ...Il serait très intéressant d'avoir un bilan vraiment global rapporté à l'usagé.
> Par exemple, on parle bcp des hybrides, mais on ne sait pas si ce n'est pas une vraie saloperie à produire !!!




C'est une question que je me pose. 
Prenons la Prius.
Si elle demande beaucoup plus d'énergie pour être produite et détruite + transport du Japon, est-elle toujours aussi économique ?

J'espère que oui. 

Comme tu le notes, il faudrait avoir un bilan total pour comparer.


----------



## iMax (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop BMW - voitures de dealer ou de frimeur



La tendance actuelle est plutot pour Audi...


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La tendance actuelle est plutot pour Audi...


pour en avoir eu quelques une, enfin 2 :rose: elles sont effectivement top, j'y reviendrai  
mais je suis pas chez merco :rose: oui mais c'est temporaire


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

Remballez vois voitures de petits joueurs - Moi je roule en citroën, alors respect !!!!


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Remballez vois voitures de petits joueurs - Moi je roule en citroën, alors respect !!!!


oui bah la ramène pas, moi aussi j'en ai eu une Citron !!! et une vrai !!
une Ami 8 beige que m'avait donné mon grand père !! 
et ensuite 2 AX... la je montais en gamme sévère !! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui bah la ramène pas, moi aussi j'en ai eu une Citron !!! et une vrai !!
> une Ami 8 beige que m'avait donné mon grand père !!
> et ensuite 2 AX... la je montais en gamme sévère !! :love:




Pffff ... Moi, j'ai eu une 2CV6 rouge, que m'a donné le grand-père de ma femme, pis, vu que le moteur était foutu, un ami casseur m'a proposé de le remplacer, mais comme il n'avait pas de moteur adéquat, il m'a mis un moteur de visa (les premières avec le flat twin de 4CV). L'était chouette, ma deuche, pis on l'entendait bien, le moteur, on savait, qu'on était pas en panne !


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oui bah la ramène pas, moi aussi j'en ai eu une Citron !!! et une vrai !!
> une Ami 8 beige que m'avait donné mon grand père !!



Les seules "vraies" Ami 8 étaient les Ami 8 break   Je le sais, j'en ai eu une, qui faisait suite à une Ami 6 break d'ailleurs : les berlines Ami 6, c'était que des voitures de gens de la ville !


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pffff ... Moi, j'ai eu une 2CV6 rouge, que m'a donné le grand-père de ma femme, pis, vu que le moteur était foutu, un ami casseur m'a proposé de le remplacer, mais comme il n'avait pas de moteur adéquat, il m'a mis un moteur de visa (les premières avec le flat twin de 4CV). L'était chouette, ma deuche, pis on l'entendait bien, le moteur, on savait, qu'on était pas en panne !



Pour en revenir à mon Ami 6 break, j'avais un mecano très sympa et très doué (et en plus gratuit !) qui m'avait rajouté des segments racleurs quand elle à eu 130 000 kms (je l'avais acheté à 120). Il travaillait plus que bien et la bébête a passé les 200 000 puis mon meccano m'a dit : "vaudrait mieux changer, la tranmission est fatiguée, on la met à la casse, je t'en trouve une autre, si tu veux". J'ai dit "OK" et il m'a dit : "par contre, le moteur est bon, si tu es d'accord, je le garde pour l'installer dans ma 2CV" et c'est ce qu'il a fait   ça, c'est de l'économie pour tout le monde ! et au moins un mecano qui avait confiance dans le travail qu'il faisait !


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les seules "vraies" Ami 8 étaient les Ami 8 break   Je le sais, j'en ai eu une, qui faisait suite à une Ami 6 break d'ailleurs : les berlines Ami 6, c'était que des voitures de gens de la ville !


oh l'ôtes... moi aussi c'était une break !! qu'est-ce tu crois :mouais:


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "par contre, le moteur est bon, si tu es d'accord, je le garde pour l'installer dans ma 2CV" et c'est ce qu'il a fait   ça, c'est de l'économie pour tout le monde ! et au moins un mecano qui avait confiance dans le travail qu'il faisait !


et puis il a gagné de la puissance !! c'était des 3CV les moteurs d'ami8, super puissant


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et puis il a gagné de la puissance !! c'était des 3CV les moteurs d'ami8, super puissant


Ben moi, ma citroën, c'est un Picasso !!!
Mais attention, rouge en version 1.8l 16s... sport, quoi !!! (si j'avais trouvé un smiley disant "pauvre garçon!" je l'aurais mis là)


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

iKool est en haut


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2005)

Autan je trouve la Z4 bof bof autant la version coupé me plaît beaucoup. 

Elle ressemble un peu aux anciènnes TVR. 














BM présente aussi à Francfort un X3 hybride, proto pour l'instant.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2005)

Ah ouais, même remarque que toi à propos de la Z4 et du coupé. J'aime beaucoup ce modèle.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, même remarque que toi à propos de la Z4 et du coupé. J'aime beaucoup ce modèle.




tiens, Pareil aussi....mais j'etais persuadé de BMW voulait laisser tomber l'idée du Z4 coupé....
je suis surpris , mais agreablement....

pas contre, pour le X3....deja que je le trouve tres laid......prefere encore une prius....et de loin...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2005)

Bon, on fait un achat groupé de coupé z4 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on fait un achat groupé de coupé z4 ?



D'accord, mais à pédales ... Rapport à la couche d'ozone :rateau:


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> :


j'adore j'en veux une !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Autan je trouve la Z4 bof bof autant la version coupé me plaît beaucoup.
> 
> Elle ressemble un peu aux anciènnes TVR.
> 
> ...


 wow elle fait mal celle-là


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

un mélange de petit série 6 et de ferrari à l'arrière 456 :love:


----------



## iKool (15 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> iKool est en haut


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de rentrer du salon de Francfort ou je suis passé rapidement après le boulot.
Quelques trucs très sympas. Je posterais des photos demain.

Au retour nous avons été bloqué +- 2H00. Un motard dont nous nous étions dit qu'il ne ferait pas de vieux os vu son style de conduite a eu la mauvaise idée de se prendre un camion de face.     
route bloquée, hélico. Vu l'impact dans le camion et l'état de la moto, il ne devait pas en rester grand chose.


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer du salon de Francfort ou je suis passé rapidement après le boulot.
> Quelques trucs très sympas. Je posterais des photos demain.
> 
> Au retour nous avons été bloqué +- 2H00. Un motard dont nous nous étions dit qu'il ne ferait pas de vieux os vu son style de conduite a eu la mauvaise idée de se prendre un camion de face.
> route bloquée, hélico. Vu l'impact dans le camion et l'état de la moto, il ne devait pas en rester grand chose.



Arg coup de bol que ce soit pas Bassou !
Il a fait la même chose il y a quelques jours mais lui il est vivant, bien que ....pas mal amoché.
On pense a lui...en l'attendant sur le forum.
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

J'ai lu,   , heureusement pour lui, ce n'est pas trop grâve.

Celui de tout à l'heure par contre...
+- 5 minutes avant le crash il nous avait dépassé et déjà là, il avait failli se prendre une voiture de face. Ca ne l'a pas effrayé apparemment.


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2005)

Tous les matins, à 7 h 30, j'avais un motard qui passait sur la route de campagne devant ma maison, au moins à 160. Au bout de cette route, il y a une côte très sympa à prendre en moto.

Maintenant, c'est moi qui passe tous les jours devant son bouquet de fleurs... le deuxième de la côte sur 800 m, en 5 mois ...

Je n'ai pas retouché à ma moto depuis le 1 er juin (je roule en scooter 125 car j'ai une jambe encore fragile) mais je pense que je vais adoucir ma conduite dans cette petite côte, même si je n'étais pas un féroce conducteur.

Courage Bassou !!!


----------



## krystof (21 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'impact dans le camion et l'état de la moto, il ne devait pas en rester grand chose.




Merde... C'était quoi comme moto ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

Vouais :mouais: comme disait ch'sais plus qui (en fait, si, je sais très bien qui, c'es Ed la Poignée dans la première page du tome 2 du Joe Bar Team), "il y a les motards, et les blaireaux qui font de la moto ... Eh ben, c'est pas pareil !".


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Merde... C'était quoi comme moto ?



R1 Yamaha.


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2005)

Raaah les 2 roues... moi je me balde la semaine en scooter 125, j'avais envie de passer mon permis moto, mais je me connais, je n'arriverai pas à me contrôler tous les jours !! j'ai peur des coups de folies !! c'ets pour cela que je ne passe pas mon permis.
l'autre jour je suis passée sur une départementale, il y avait un poteau avec des fleurs au pied et un casque de posé dessus !  et bien je peux vous assurer que le casque est super efficace pour te faire lever le pied !  
tu matérialises tout de suite l'accident très, très grave, même fatal !


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Raaah les 2 roues... moi je me balde la semaine en scooter 125, j'avais envie de passer mon permis moto, mais je me connais, je n'arriverai pas à me contrôler tous les jours !! j'ai peur des coups de folies !! c'ets pour cela que je ne passe pas mon permis.
> l'autre jour je suis passée sur une départementale, il y avait un poteau avec des fleurs au pied et un casque de posé dessus !  et bien je peux vous assurer que le casque est super efficace pour te faire lever le pied !
> tu matérialises tout de suite l'accident très, très grave, même fatal !



Le problème est le même en voiture, mais on a l'illusion d'être - beaucoup - plus en sécurité, ce qui n'est qu'à moitié vrai, on se tue aussi en bagnole 

La moto a au moins un avantage: si tu sais pas t'en servir, tu te foutras plus vite au tas qu'en bagnole, et potentiellement tu seras moins dangereux pour les autres.

Il est indispensable d'avoir conscience de ses limites et de toujours, toujours rouler à sa main: jamais forcer pour suivre les copains en balade qui arsouillent, c'est comme ça qu'on se fait mal.

Cela dit, j'ai pris conscience de tout ça en roulant justement à moto et en passant mon permis; la moto est une terrible école pour apprendre à anticiper dans la circulation, et même si on n'est jamais à l'abri, c'est déjà ça de rouler à sa main 

Enfin bref, Semac, sauf si tu es sûr de ne pas te contrôler, tente le coup, je dirai même que c'est moins dangereux qu'un scooter (que je suis content de m'être débarassé de celui que j'avais pris un temps - erreur de casting  )


----------



## krystof (21 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> la moto est une terrible école pour apprendre à anticiper dans la circulation, et même si on n'est jamais à l'abri, c'est déjà ça de rouler à sa main




Tu apprends à anticiper, mais jamais assez.

Durant mon séjour en centre de rééducation, environ 70 % des motards y étaient présent pour des accidents dont ils n'étaient pas à l'origine. Ça fait beaucoup.

Par contre, les 30 % restant, tu les reconnais vite. Des blaireaux qui, par leur attitude, discréditent continuellement l'image du motard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> La moto a au moins un avantage: si tu sais pas t'en servir, tu te foutras plus vite au tas qu'en bagnole, et potentiellement tu seras moins dangereux pour les autres.



Le célèbre adage, en voiture, il y a des jeunes conducteurs, de jeunes cons, de vieux conducteurs, et de vieux cons. En moto, il y a de jeunes motards, de jeunes cons, de vieux motards, mais pas de vieux cons, ils se sont tués ou fait peur avant ! :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les 30 % restant, tu les reconnais vite. Des blaireaux qui, par leur attitude, discréditent continuellement l'image du motard.




Il y en a un de moins en allemagne. 
(franchement, j'ai l'habitude des motards "un peu fous", j'en cotois mais celui-là.    rarement vu un dépassement plus limite, un peu plus loin c'était trop limite.  J'espère pour lui qu'il est mort maintenant et que certain de ses organes étaient sauvables car vu l'impact dans le camion et l'état de la moto + des débris emballé dans du plastique un peu partout + la combi découpée + ....     )


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> R1 Yamaha.



Belle bête 

Dommage...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

Quelques images du salon de Francfort ici et ici.  

Pas eu le temps de faire le pavillon Mercedes.






La Z4 coupé et la Posche Cayman sont magnifiques en "vrai"










Une voiture magnifique aussi c'est  l'Aston Martin Vantage.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

Au niveau des voitures "achetables"  la nouvelle Clio est assez sympa, la finition est en net progrès. 






La Mazda MX 5 est toujours très chouette. Petite, légère, pas trop puissante. bref du fun raisonnable. 






La C6 est vraiment chouette. L'intérieur moyen mais ça passe quand même. 

Le coupé 407 est vraiment moche en vrai, disproportionné. 





Heureusement, il y avait ça.


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Raaah les 2 roues... moi je me balde la semaine en scooter 125, j'avais envie de passer mon permis moto, mais je me connais, je n'arriverai pas à me contrôler tous les jours !! j'ai peur des coups de folies !! c'ets pour cela que je ne passe pas mon permis.



Je te conseille vivement de passer ton permis moto !!! Je trouve la formation bien faite, car tu prends vite conscience de tes limites (alors qu'en permis auto pas du tout !!!)

Mes deux seules chutes furent pdt la formation, un freinage d'urgence raté (blocage roue avant sur un revêtement foireux) et un pied coincé dans le cale-pied à l'arrêt (on a l'air très con quand on tombe )

En scooter / moto 125 tu pars sans avoir appris un évitement, un freinage d'urgence, etc. et je ne suis pas certain quand cas de besoin, la réaction soit forcément la plus adaptée.

Cela dit, depuis que je roule en scooter, je trouve ce type de 2 roues très très pratique pour me rendre en ville. Moins "sexy" à conduire, mais diablement plus efficace. (légereté, conso, top case, tablier pour la pluie etc.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

Waaaawwwww.....cette petite Peugeot, j'adore..... :love: 
super Funky.....
des fois je me demande pourquoi il n'essaie pas de lancer des proto de ce type.....?
et si ça marchait......il faut dire que l'on manque un peu d'imagination dans le marché de l'automobile....
recemment, on a vu quoi...?
la twingo...? la smart...?.....mouais....rien de bien terrible....


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, il y avait ça.



C'est quoi     un aspirateur sans sac et autoporteur ?


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau des voitures "achetables"


 
Et au niveau des voitures «propres», des rivales pour la Sylkomobile*? 

* 60'000 km et toujours le même plaisir.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et au niveau des voitures «propres», des rivales pour la Sylkomobile*?
> 
> * 60'000 km et toujours le même plaisir.



La Prius était toujours "en vedette" sur le stand Toyota.
Il y avait une hybride Honda Civique, (un modèle très moche) et la Lexus 4x4 et  limousine.











Il y avait un scooter Honda hybride.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2005)

Il est sympa le scoot  J'aime bien


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2005)

Un scooter hybride ?   

Je me demandais jusqu'à quand il faudrait attendre pour qu'un constructeur s'y mette... 
Tu en sais un peu plus sur ce scooter, Paul ? 

En tout cas, je serai un des premiers à l'essayer quand il sortira !


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Un scooter hybride ?
> 
> Je me demandais jusqu'à quand il faudrait attendre pour qu'un constructeur s'y mette...
> Tu en sais un peu plus sur ce scooter, Paul ?




Non, pas vu beaucoup d'explications.


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2005)

le déhanché de la cayman est terrible, par contre, la Z4 ressemble trop à la X-coupé que je n'aimais pas... 

stook : la twingo, c'est récent ? vraiment ?  

moi, je l'aime bien, cette vieille voiture...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

La twingo n'a toujours pas de concurrente aussi chouette.
La 107 / C1 / Aigo est vraiment peu pratique. Son coffre est quasi inexistant. 

D'ailleurs, Renault a du mal à la remplacer, le patron a rejeté le dernier projet, "trop fade"


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2005)

...et trop cher surtout...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2005)

Voici une machine que j'aurais bien ramené de Francfort. 
Elle est vraiment terrible et raisonnable. Une des rares que ma compagne verrait bien dans notre garage.


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici une machine que j'aurais bien ramené de Francfort.
> Elle est vraiment terrible et raisonnable. Une des rares que ma compagne verrait bien dans notre garage.



Kawa fait la même... en fiable


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Kawa fait la même... en fiable



Bof, nan, si ça pisse pas l'huile, ça perd de son charme !


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici une machine que j'aurais bien ramené de Francfort.
> Elle est vraiment terrible et raisonnable. Une des rares que ma compagne verrait bien dans notre garage.




Le problème là, c'est le mannequin sur la moto. Ça ne la met pas du tout en valeur


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, nan, si ça pisse pas l'huile, ça perd de son charme !



Oui, oui, oui... Je pisse sur les twins poussifs et les cylindres à trous 

Dire que juste derrière y'avait la speed triple nouveau modèle et que mossieu popaul il a fallu qu'il monte sur la bécane "Silvianement correcte" 

Allez Paul, maintenant on redevient sérieux, fais péter les photos du stand Ducati !


----------



## iMax (22 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> comment il est le Q7 de chez AUDI ?



Enorme, lourd, sur-motorisé, m'as-tu vu, glouton, pollueur, moche, pataud, et ce aussi bien sur la route que dans le terrain, trop cher et dangereux pour les piétons 

D'autres questions ?


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Enorme, lourd, sur-motorisé, m'as-tu vu, glouton, pollueur, moche, trop cher et dangereux pour les piétons


tien un "dégonflé" :mouais:


----------



## sylko (22 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La Prius était toujours "en vedette" sur le stand Toyota.
> Il y avait une hybride Honda Civique, (un modèle très moche) et la Lexus 4x4 et limousine.


 
Effectivement, la coupe est plus franche que sur la mienne.


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Septembre 2005)

j'aime bien celle là aussi:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> comment il est le Q7 de chez AUDI ?



Franchement pas terrible. Il n'a pas la classe d'une A6 break par exemple.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, oui... Je pisse sur les twins poussifs et les cylindres à trous
> 
> Dire que juste derrière y'avait la speed triple nouveau modèle et que mossieu popaul il a fallu qu'il monte sur la bécane "Silvianement correcte"
> 
> Allez Paul, maintenant on redevient sérieux, fais péter les photos du stand Ducati !



héhéhéhhé   

Pas de stand Ducati (ou je ne l'ai pas vu) c'est un salon de l'auto. Il y a quelques motos mais pas toutes les marques.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien celle là aussi:



La voiture de Batman. 
Comme le coupé 407, cette 907 est disproportionnée. Pas équilibrée du tout.






(d'autres images ici.   )


----------



## iMax (22 Septembre 2005)

Aaaaah, les traditionnelles petites hotesses de chez Lancia !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien la batmobile également 

Autant je suis d'accord pour dire que le coupé 407 n'est pas très jojo, autant celle-ci joue avec sa disproportion (à l'instar d'une vieille jag type E) et ça ne lui réussit pas si mal que ça, je trouve... (pis faut bien caser le v12 aussi  ))


----------



## iMax (22 Septembre 2005)

Elle s'annonce prometteuse cette nouvelle Grande Punto 







Je trouve cette nouvelle Astra CC, avec son toit en trois parties, fort réussie 
_Dîtes ces messieurs de chez Opel, vous nous la faites en OPC ? :love:_






Jolie aussi cette C-Sportlounge de Citroën...





Cool cette Copen... :love:





Bôf...  Trop mastoc...





Et une valeur sûre pour finir :love: :rateau:

Merci Paul pour ces belles photos


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Je suis allé chez mon électricien auto, cette semaine... Il y avait deux lotus esprit (une noire, euh... foncée quoi... et surtout une blanche, comme dans james bond, avec volants à droite sur les deux) et une corvette (rouge, des années 80 j'imagine) dans le garage. Ca fait drôle de garer sa petite rover 100 à côté


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2005)

Si vous avez le temps, allez faire un petit tour sur FR3 maintenant. 
(vous aurez raté du hard...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

je viens de decouvrir cette VW decapsulable...et Waoaw....je craque....:love:





mais celle qui me fait rever ces temps ci, c'est cette merco....je viens de la croiser en AMG...un voisin qui c'est fait plaisir....Waoaw....


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Une ch'tite visite au "Mercedes-Benz Center Paris" &#224; Rueil-Malmaison 



Passe prendre un caf&#233;, c'est &#224; 10 mn de La D&#233;fense


----------



## paradize (16 Octobre 2005)

Je préfère ma saxo personnellement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, Renault est champion du monde des constructeurs ! Valà valà   :style: :king:


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

j'aime bien la saxo : fiable, &#233;conomique, &#233;cologique (vu sa consommation) et pas ch&#232;re... &#231;a permet de s'acheter d'autres trucs plus indispensables...  (surtout quand on voit que mon coloc en a pour 6100&#8364; d'amendes impay&#233;es...  )

j'aime bien la Copen, ya un type qui en poss&#232;de une dans le 11&#232;me proche et c'est assez mignon...


----------



## iMax (16 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la Copen



Oui ! :love: 

C'est pas donné cela dit...  

Et c'est uniquement en conduite à droite ! :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

hey non, elle arrive en conduite &#224; gauche !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> hey non, elle arrive en conduite à gauche !



Exact, elle était visible à Francfurt, elle est géniale.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Renault est champion du monde des constructeurs ! Valà valà   :style: :king:



C'est vraiment chouette pour cette équipe. 
C'est la première fois que l'équipe Renault est championne du monde à "100 %" (châssis + moteur ) 
Le championnat a été beaucoup plus intéressant cette année.


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2005)

Et oui... Souvenirs, souvenirs. 

La dernière fois que Renault était au sommet, c'était avec Williams, en 1997. Un p'tit gars avait fait une super saison. Il a finalement finit par switcher.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2005)

J'espère qu'il sera repris chez BMW.


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'esp&#232;re qu'il sera repris chez BMW.



Il ne sera pas repris. Il ne fera qu'honorer son contrat de 2 ans, qu'il avait sign&#233; avec Sauber. BMW a tout rachet&#233;. Locaux, mat&#233;riel, ing&#233;nieurs et pilote. 

Vivement qu'il termine. On pourra l'inviter aux AES.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il ne sera pas repris. Il ne fera qu'honorer son contrat de 2 ans, qu'il avait signé avec Sauber. BMW a tout racheté. Locaux, matériel, ingénieurs et pilote.
> 
> Vivement qu'il termine. On pourra l'inviter aux AES.



Donc il roule l'année prochaine pour BM ?


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Donc il roule l'année prochaine pour BM ?



Chut!


----------



## paradize (16 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la saxo : fiable, économique, écologique (vu sa consommation) et pas chère... ça permet de s'acheter d'autres trucs plus indispensables...  (surtout quand on voit que mon coloc en a pour 6100¤ d'amendes impayées...  )
> 
> j'aime bien la Copen, ya un type qui en possède une dans le 11ème proche et c'est assez mignon...





Lol, surtout si ces les parents qui la paye


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Lol, surtout si ces les parents qui la paye


elle est mignonne !!


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2005)

Dans quelques jours s'ouvre le 39e Salon Auto de Tokyo.

Toyota va pr&#233;senter des concept-cars hybrides. Et Renault, &#224; part gagner en F1? 


*Fine-X*












Super pratique pour parquer. 

*Estima Hybrid Concept*










&#33258;&#21205;&#36554;&#12364;&#35477;&#29983;&#12375;&#12390;1&#19990;&#32000;&#12289;&#12463;&#12523;&#12510;&#12399;&#22823;&#12365;&#12367;&#36914;&#27497;&#12375;&#12390;&#12365;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;21&#19990;&#32000;&#12289;&#12463;&#12523;&#12510;&#12399;&#12393;&#12358;&#36914;&#21270;&#12377;&#12409;&#12365;&#12391;&#12375;&#12423;&#12358;&#12363;&#12290;&#36554;&#20001;&#38283;&#30330;&#12395;&#12383;&#12378;&#12373;&#12431;&#12427;&#32773;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#65378;21&#19990;&#32000;&#12398;&#12463;&#12523;&#12510;&#12399;&#12371;&#12358;&#12375;&#12383;&#12356;&#65379;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#24819;&#12356;&#12364;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#12381;&#12428;&#12399;&#12289;&#12463;&#12523;&#12510;&#12398;&#12461;&#12540;&#12527;&#12540;&#12489;&#12289;&#65378;&#29872;&#22659;&#65379;&#12289;&#65378;&#23433;&#20840;&#65379;&#12289;&#65378;&#36208;&#12427;&#27005;&#12375;&#12373;&#65379;&#12395;&#12388;&#12356;&#12390;&#65378;&#12356;&#12414;&#12414;&#12391;&#12395;&#28961;&#12356;&#12463;&#12523;&#12510;&#65379;&#12434;&#12388;&#12367;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;&#22949;&#21332;&#12377;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#28961;&#12367;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12382;&#12428;&#12434;&#22823;&#12365;&#12367;&#36914;&#21270;&#12373;&#12379;&#12289;&#29694;&#23455;&#12395;&#12375;&#12383;&#12418;&#12398;&#12289;&#20055;&#12426;&#29289;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#65378;&#39131;&#36493;&#30340;&#36914;&#21270;&#12434;&#24863;&#12376;&#12373;&#12379;&#12427;&#12463;&#12523;&#12510;&#65379;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12364;&#12371;&#12398;&#12456;&#12473;&#12486;&#12451;&#12510;&#12495;&#12452;&#12502;&#12522;&#12483;&#12489;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;

Ce sont les propos de l'ing&#233;nieur en chef.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Passe prendre un café, c'est à 10 mn de La Défense



Tiens, en voila une idée....


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et oui... Souvenirs, souvenirs.
> 
> La dernière fois que Renault était au sommet, c'était avec Williams, en 1997. Un p'tit gars avait fait une super saison. Il a finalement finit par switcher.


 
Le pwbook appartient au mec debout et penché à droite... si si
Pkoi j'le sais ? paske je le connais...


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2005)

A Tokyo, dans un autre style, on pourra découvrir la Ferrari Giorgetto Giugaro.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2005)

elle est un peu trop "tunning" à mon goût.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

J'vous ai pas dit ? Ma fille et moi, on a les m&#234;mes go&#251;ts en mati&#232;re de voiture, et nous, les voitures modernes ... :rateau:






classe, non ? :king:

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, ces voitures (la petite et pas mal d'autres, ainsi que les grosses et quelques autres) sont visibles au mus&#233;e de Belle Maman, le mus&#233;e R&#234;ve auto Jeunesse, 16120 Mosnac, France, c'est &#224; un peu moins de vingt Km &#224; l'ouest d'Angoul&#234;me, juste avant Chateauneuf sur Charente, le mus&#233;e est indiqu&#233; par des panneaux &#224; 7 &#224; 8 Km &#224; la ronde. 

Si vous passez par l&#224;, et que vous voulez les voir, hors saison (la saison, c'est juillet ao&#251;t), pensez &#224; t&#233;l&#233;phoner au 05 45 96 02 25 pour prendre rendez vous, en saison, c'est ouvert tous les apr&#232;s midi, sauf cas de force majeure. Il y a plus de deux cent autos &#224; p&#233;dales et assimil&#233;es (jouets d'enfants motoris&#233;s), quelques motos (deux ou trois), et une petite dizaine de "grosses" dont la magnifique Delage D8S de la photo, qui est sans doute la derni&#232;re au monde en &#233;tat de rouler (&#224; l'exception d'une Amilcar dont la restauration n'est pas termin&#233;, toutes les voitures sont en &#233;tat).

les grosses sont toutes des mod&#232;les de la p&#233;riode 1900 - 1935/36.

Si vous passez la semaine o&#249; nous y sommes (variable d'une ann&#233;e sur l'autre, entre juillet et ao&#251;t), c'est moi qui vous ferais les honneurs de la visite.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A Tokyo, dans un autre style, on pourra d&#233;couvrir la Ferrari Giorgetto Giugaro.


J'aime pas du tout (sauf les vitres qui sont sympa).
Le c&#244;t&#233; hybride arri&#232;re de corvette, calandre d'aston martin et carrosserie tentant p&#233;niblement de faire la jonction, j'adh&#232;re pas. 
Mais la vitrerie est top classe, quand-m&#234;me  

En revanche, les concept-cars toyota me plaisent beaucoup


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

mouais, pas top cette Ferrari, mais de toute facon, je suis amoureux de la Moovie dont Foguenne nous avait posté cette super photo....:love::love:

Rah, que ça me plait.......:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et oui... Souvenirs, souvenirs.
> 
> La dernière fois que Renault était au sommet, c'était avec Williams, en 1997. Un p'tit gars avait fait une super saison. Il a finalement finit par switcher.



alors là, chapeau...

tu vois le petit gars à droite dela photo, c'est mon meilleur ami, qui est actuellement le PR-Manager de Jacques -  , et je sais pas comment tu as eu cette photo, mais ça m'a bien fait rire..  

Par ailleurs, Renault en F1, si l'on considère la vraie F1, c'est à dire à partir des années 70, c'est quand même la marque qui a le plus gros palmarès, loin devant Ferrari par exemple... 

et je vais lui envoyer le lien, à mon pôte, mais Mac-Gé va se retrouver avec un procés au cul...


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, pas top cette Ferrari, mais de toute facon, je suis amoureux de la Moovie dont Foguenne nous avait posté cette super photo....:love::love:
> 
> Rah, que ça me plait.......:love:



j'adhère à fond, j'aime beaucoup...

aaaarrggh, j'en veux une aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Le pwbook appartient au mec debout et penché à droite... si si
> Pkoi j'le sais ? paske je le connais...





			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> alors là, chapeau...
> 
> tu vois le petit gars à droite dela photo, c'est mon meilleur ami, qui est actuellement le PR-Manager de Jacques



Pinaise, mais y a que moi qui ne le connais pas ce gars ou quoi...?


----------



## tornade13 (18 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> alors l&#224;, chapeau...
> 
> Par ailleurs, Renault en F1, si l'on consid&#232;re la vraie F1, c'est &#224; dire &#224; partir des ann&#233;es 70, c'est quand m&#234;me la marque qui a le plus gros palmar&#232;s, loin devant Ferrari par exemple...


Jamais compris comment Renault etait aussi balaise en F1 et aussi merdique dans leurs voiture de tourisme  
En tous cas cette Ann&#233;e ils ont explos&#233; leur budget


----------



## iMax (18 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> aussi merdique dans leurs voiture de tourisme


----------



## iMax (18 Octobre 2005)

Elle est pas belle ma titine ? :love:






_Enfin, c'est pas encore tout &#224; fait la mienne, m&#234;me si je suis conquis et pr&#234;t &#224; signer... Je devrais conclure l'affaire ces prochains jours, si le proprio ne change pas encore d'avis d'ici l&#224;... _


----------



## y&b (18 Octobre 2005)

Dans le prix, il a compris une peinture complète ou tu la prend tunner comme elle est ?


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> alors l&#224;, chapeau...
> 
> tu vois le petit gars &#224; droite dela photo, c'est mon meilleur ami, qui est actuellement le PR-Manager de Jacques -  , et je sais pas comment tu as eu cette photo, mais &#231;a m'a bien fait rire..
> 
> ...


 
A la derni&#232;re AES hivernale, nous avons pass&#233; la nuit dans le chalet, situ&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de celui de Jacques. Nous lui avons m&#234;me piqu&#233; trois buches pour le barbecue.


----------



## y&b (18 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A la dernière AES hivernale, nous avons passé la nuit dans le chalet, situé à côté de celui de Jacques. Nous lui avons même piqué trois buches pour le barbecue.


C'est pour ça qu'il a pas fait une bonne saison, ça voiture, elle marche au bois .... 
Ok d'accord, je sors :rose:


----------



## iMax (18 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Dans le prix, il a compris une peinture complète ou tu la prend tunner comme elle est ?



La peinture est neuve et la voiture a été entièrement restaurée par un carrossier 

Je la prend comme ça :love: (en pas cher en plus, par rapport à sa cote :rateau: )

Si je dois refaire la peinture, ce sera soit en rouge, soit en jaune et noir :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

Bugatti Veyron elle roule !!! 

article : http://www.vroom.be/fr/actualite-auto-moto/actualite-nouveaute.asp?type=auto&id=2646


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, pas top cette Ferrari, mais de toute facon, je suis amoureux de la Moovie dont Foguenne nous avait posté cette super photo....:love::love:
> 
> Rah, que ça me plait.......:love:



C'est le même designer?


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

>


Tiens, cela me fait penser qu'&#224; l'&#198;S Alsace qui se tiendra au printemps prochain, on devrait pouvoir aller visiter le Mus&#233;e National de l'Automobile de Mulhouse [Collection Schlumpf] 
Et &#233;ventuellementi le Mus&#233;e fran&#231;ais du chemin de fer [de Mulhouse] qui est en face :rateau:


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> _Enfin, c'est pas encore tout &#224; fait la mienne, m&#234;me si je suis conquis et pr&#234;t &#224; signer... Je devrais conclure l'affaire ces prochains jours, si le proprio ne change pas encore d'avis d'ici l&#224;... _


:affraid:
Tu vas draguer dans Lausanne avec &#231;a


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas belle ma titine ? :love:



Le pire c'est qu'il est tout à fait sérieux...


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bugatti Veyron elle roule !!!


Cela fait deux ans qu'elle roule sur le site de l'usine de Dresde et qu'une pr&#233;-s&#233;rie a &#233;t&#233; produite 
L&#224; ils en sont &#224; la premi&#232;re de la production de l'usine de Molsheim qui fait ses premiers tours de roue


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'il est tout à fait sérieux...





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Tu vas draguer dans Lausanne avec ça



pfff...  

rien que des jaloux 





_et elle consomme beaucoup moins que certains... ​_


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'il est tout à fait sérieux...


Remarque, on l'entendra arriver......lentement :rateau:​


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


Derrière, je reconnais ce qui fût ma première auto achetée de mes sous : une Volvo 122 
Elle était jaune PTT :bebe:
Après, une série de Volvo : 144, 244, 340, toutes jaune PTT :hosto:


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, j'ai eu une confirmation, hier, Peugeot travaille bien &#224; une auto hybride diesel-&#233;lectrique style Sylkomobile 
Ils en sont au stade proto roulant sur une base existante [307 d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai eu une confirmation, hier, Peugeot travaille bien à une auto hybride diesel-électrique



elle aussi jaune PTT   



_la première est déjà enclenchée _​


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Renault est champion du monde des constructeurs ! Valà valà   :style: :king:



Et oui, une R25 championne du monde, ça va relancer le marché de l'occasion ça...  

'+


----------



## iMax (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Derrière, je reconnais ce qui fût ma première auto achetée de mes sous : une Volvo 122



Exactement ! 

C'est une autre voiture du vendeur de la deuche 
Il l'a entièrement refaite il y'a quelques années et a pas mal voyagé avec depuis, m'a-t'il dit


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Derri&#232;re, je reconnais ce qui f&#251;t ma premi&#232;re auto achet&#233;e de mes sous : une Volvo 122



Dis donc, t'as l'&#339;il, toi, au vu du peu qu'on aper&#231;oit, je pensais que c'&#233;tait une Simca, une Aronde &#233;toile 6 ou 7.  

EDIT : une &#233;toile 7, la 6 ne s'est pas faite en 2 portes.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, t'as l'½il, toi, au vu du peu qu'on aperçoit, je pensais que c'était une Simca, une Aronde étoile 6 ou 7.
> 
> EDIT : une étoile 7, la 6 ne s'est pas faite en 2 portes.




Ah bon, je croyais que c'était une 2CV, verte de surcroît...

ok, je sors


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, mais y a que moi qui ne le connais pas ce gars ou quoi...?





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> A la dernière AES hivernale, nous avons passé la nuit dans le chalet, situé à côté de celui de Jacques. Nous lui avons même piqué trois buches pour le barbecue.




ben, oui....y a que moi....


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

C'est tout d'meme drole ces forums... Une photo anodine et pouf, on s'croirait chez Jacques Pradel...

Donc ouais la(n)guille, super le site. Mc fly m'avait dit parlé un peu des projets, content de voir que ça roule...   A bientôt sur montpellier j'espère, ptet en fin d'année...

Aaaaah les fusées sur la gueule des voisins...(soupirs)


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout d'meme drole ces forums... Une photo anodine et pouf, on s'croirait chez Jacques Pradel...
> 
> Donc ouais la(n)guille, super le site. Mc fly m'avait dit parlé un peu des projets, content de voir que ça roule...   A bientôt sur montpellier j'espère, ptet en fin d'année...
> 
> Aaaaah les fusées sur la gueule des voisins...(soupirs)



tu te souviens, les enfants criaient, les mères pleuraient, c'était le bon temps, si je me souviens bien, on avait ébouillanté un ami aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui....y a que moi....



Remarque, on peut te le pr&#233;senter, tu te sentiras moins seul !


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu te souviens, les enfants criaient, les mères pleuraient, c'était le bon temps, si je me souviens bien, on avait ébouillanté un ami aussi...


 
Putain quel été de tarés !! Ca fait plaisir de te lire...
Holala le chabaneau, ça a changé... On vomit où maintenant ??


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Putain quel été de tarés !! Ca fait plaisir de te lire...
> Holala le chabaneau, ça a changé... On vomit où maintenant ??



Partout, il est beaucoup plus facile à nettoyer maintenant...


----------



## joanes (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Partout, il est beaucoup plus facile à nettoyer maintenant...




La publicité est interdite sur ce forum.....


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

j'en sais rien, c'est pas écrit en gros qui clignotte partout...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Dans quelques jours s'ouvre le 39e Salon Auto de Tokyo.
> 
> Toyota va pr&#233;senter des concept-cars hybrides. Et Renault, &#224; part gagner en F1?




Pas pour tout de suite si on en croit Carlos GHOSN, le patron de Renault

A part &#231;a, g&#233;nial les nouveaux protos Toyota.


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2005)

le Chab c'était pas plutôt le rdv des scooters, qui rentraient pas toujours intacts jusqu'à leur maison ?


'lut en tous cas


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> le Chab c'était pas plutôt le rdv des scooters, qui rentraient pas toujours intacts jusqu'à leur maison ?
> 
> 
> 'lut en tous cas



ça dépend de ce que tu entends par intact, du moment qu'ils rentraient, c'était déjà ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Sans l'intervention de Paul, je me serai cru a Montpell....


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend de ce que tu entends par intact, du moment qu'ils rentraient, c'était déjà ça...


 
Ouais pi justement, en parlant d'voiture, j'en connais qui arrivent à faire 20 bornes totalement dématés et s'empèguent le mur à 12 m de la maison...   

Surf in usaaaaa-aaaa-aaaa


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2005)

y'a eu plainte contre Mickey ? 


Oui stook, petite ville.. tout le monde se connaît..


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui stook, petite ville.. tout le monde se connaît..



oui, je constate, je constate...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pi justement, en parlant d'voiture, j'en connais qui arrivent à faire 20 bornes totalement dématés et s'empèguent le mur à 12 m de la maison...
> 
> Surf in usaaaaa-aaaa-aaaa



je vois à peine de quoi tu parles, c'est un épisode un peu sale de notre folle jeunesse...   

mais bon, c'était drole quand même...


----------



## iMax (19 Octobre 2005)

Bon.







Faudra que je tire du cable pour y poser un autoradio compatible iPod :love:

_Et suffisament puissant pour pouvoir toujours l'entendre à 90km/h _


----------



## y&b (19 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui....y a que moi....


Je te confirme, car moi aussi je le connais très bien !!!


----------



## y&b (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pi justement, en parlant d'voiture, j'en connais qui arrivent à faire 20 bornes totalement dématés et s'empèguent le mur à 12 m de la maison...
> 
> Surf in usaaaaa-aaaa-aaaa


Et en plus, ils cassent le nez de leur pote !
Pas très fair-play


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

Tain j'y crois pas, chui tombé sur la bande... Enorme !!!
Bon, moi demain je switche, j'quitte Apple


----------



## y&b (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tain j'y crois pas, chui tombé sur la bande... Enorme !!!
> Bon, moi demain je switche, j'quitte Apple


Tu parle d'ouvrir un forum connerie génération ?
Bon sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, t'as quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tain j'y crois pas, chui tombé sur la bande... Enorme !!!
> Bon, moi demain je switche, j'quitte Apple



tu as raison, c'est de la merde, c'est la seule marque qui continue à progresser plus que les autres...


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, t'as quoi comme voiture ?


 
Une c3...:mouais:  désolé...


----------



## y&b (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Une c3...:mouais:  désolé...



Simple , même pas pluriel


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Simple , même pas pluriel


 
Ouais une C3 au singulier. Bleue comme dans la pub. Moche quoi...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ouais une C3 au singulier. Bleue comme dans la pub. Moche quoi...



alors que moi j'ai toujours une vieille Mini, une vraie, pas une merde faite par BMW...


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> alors que moi j'ai toujours une vieille Mini, une vraie, pas une merde faite par BMW...


 
Moi chui nostalgique de ta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ta mini, c'est pas la grise métal ? Nan pas celle là ? Pas encore elle ? Mdrrrrrrrr


----------



## y&b (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ouais une C3 au singulier. Bleue comme dans la pub. Moche quoi...


Et elle roule ? (Pas sur le toit hein)


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et elle roule ? (Pas sur le toit hein)


 
C'est un oignon c'te caisse. Mais bon, moi les voitures... J'crois qu'en fin d'année, j'vais filer 20 euros aux manouches pour qu'ils me la volent...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi chui nostalgique de ta
> 
> 
> 
> ...




et non, c'en est une nouvelle, de 1979, avec à peine 20000km, elle est neuve et ça me va bien, mais je vais devoir bientôt changer parce que je vais être papa, et que c'est pas raisonnable...


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> parce que je vais &#234;tre papa


 
tain chui sur l'cul l&#224; !! Ben bravo !

Soit dit en passant, et pour rester dans l'sujet, la voiture de la(n)guille m'a un jour oblig&#233; &#224; me taper 15 bornes &#224; pieds ... Les montpelli&#233;rains, tentez donc de faire Montferrier - Place de la pr&#233;fecture &#224; 5h du mat avec 3 grammes, vous m'en direz des nouvelles. J'te jure que l&#224;, meme une fuego tun&#233;e, j'montais dedans...


----------



## y&b (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et non, c'en est une nouvelle, de 1979, avec à peine 20000km, elle est neuve et ça me va bien, mais je vais devoir bientôt changer parce que je vais être papa, et que c'est pas raisonnable...


Pas du tout d'accord, le landeau peut tenir dans le coffre! :bebe:
Du moins les six premiers mois


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> tain chui sur l'cul là !! Ben bravo !
> 
> Soit dit en passant, et pour rester dans l'sujet, la voiture de la(n)guille m'a un jour obligé à me taper 15 bornes à pieds ... Les montpelliérains, tentez donc de faire Montferrier - Place de la préfecture à 5h du mat avec 3 grammes, vous m'en direz des nouvelles. J'te jure que là, meme une fuego tunée, j'montais dedans...



ça me dit quelque chose cette histoire, cela dit tu ne me l'aurais pas prise, ça te serait pas arrivé


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> (...) J'te jure que là, meme une fuego tunée, j'montais dedans...



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

On commence comme ça et puis... C'est l'engrenage fatal...

Ah les ravages de l'alcool...


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vu l'insonorisation de la caisse, tout le canton va en profiter 


_T'es prié ne pas monter voir J_K avec ça fin novembre, je veux pouvoir dormir peinard :mouais: _​


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, t'as l'&#339;il


J'aimais bien mes chars d'assaut Volvo  
Ces tanks &#233;taient, et restent, les seules autos dans lesquels tu pouvais, en hiver, mettre 2 roues clout&#233;es dans le coffre sans perdre un seul dm2 de sa capacit&#233; :rateau: 
De plus, &#224; Paris, avec les morceaux de Tour Eiffel qui servaient de pare-choc, t'&#233;tais peinard pour faire un cr&#233;neau


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> On commence comme &#231;a et puis... C'est l'engrenage fatal...
> 
> Ah les ravages de l'alcool...


Oui, ben moi, ma scirocco GTS, elle allait bien plus vite quand j'&#233;tais bourr&#233;, je vous ferais dire  
&#192; l'instar de la fuego, ces voitures supportent mal la sobri&#233;t&#233; de leur chauffeur  






Enfin, moi, j'avais le mod&#232;le d'apr&#232;s


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

depuis que j'ai conduit ça :






je me dis qu'il faut pas grand chose pour faire une bonne voiture....


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

et j'ai oublié de préciser, ce doit pas être très bon pour un permis, à long terme, ce genre d'outil, mais ça fait rire, sauf sous la pluie...


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> À l'instar de la fuego, ces voitures supportent mal la sobriété de leur chauffeur


Même à jeun, elle tenait la route, *toute la route*


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> depuis que j'ai conduit ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frimeur, va !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, apres la Cayman, on parle d'un porsche 4 portes....
ma panamera....
mais je n'ai trouvé qu'un croquis....


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, apres la Cayman, on parle d'un porsche 4 portes....
> ma panamera....
> mais je n'ai trouvé qu'un croquis....



Ça arrive, ça arrive.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça arrive, ça arrive.



genial, merci WebO.........
me plait bien c'te caisse....:love:....


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Frimeur, va !!



ben oui, sinon, à quoi ça sert une bagnole???


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, sinon, à quoi ça sert une bagnole???


 à se deplacer...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> à se deplacer...



là, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, la voiture est à peu près le moyen le moins rentable pour se déplacer dans nos sociétés. La moto, pourquoi pas, le scooter, en condition urbaine, le train ou l'avion pour les longs trajets, les transports en commun en général pour le reste, tout ça, je peux le concevoir.
mais la bagnole, non : déplacer 1tonne 2 en moyenne pour transporter 80 kg, toujours en moyenne, ça me semble être une nette régression par rapport au simple fait de marcher à pied par exemple... 

surtout pour tout ce qui touche à la consommation des énergies fossiles  :mouais:


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> là, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, la voiture est à peu près le moyen le moins rentable pour se déplacer dans nos sociétés. La moto, pourquoi pas, le scooter, en condition urbaine, le train ou l'avion pour les longs trajets, les transports en commun en général pour le reste, tout ça, je peux le concevoir.
> mais la bagnole, non : déplacer 1tonne 2 en moyenne pour transporter 80 kg, toujours en moyenne, ça me semble être une nette régression par rapport au simple fait de marcher à pied par exemple...
> 
> surtout pour tout ce qui touche à la consommation des énergies fossiles  :mouais:


Popopop !
C'est pas toi qui est un futur papa ?
On en reparle dans quelques mois, alors...
Tu verras le train ou l'avion quand tu auras le cosy avec le mouflet dedans, les quinze sacs de couches et matos divers(que toi tu n'as pris que ta brosse à dent pliable, question de place), le lit pliant (une tonne, même pliée, c'est lourd)...  
Tu verras.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> l&#224;, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, la voiture est &#224; peu pr&#232;s le moyen le moins rentable pour se d&#233;placer dans nos soci&#233;t&#233;s. La moto, pourquoi pas, le scooter, en condition urbaine, le train ou l'avion pour les longs trajets, les transports en commun en g&#233;n&#233;ral pour le reste, tout &#231;a, je peux le concevoir.
> mais la bagnole, non : d&#233;placer 1tonne 2 en moyenne pour transporter 80 kg, toujours en moyenne, &#231;a me semble &#234;tre une nette r&#233;gression par rapport au simple fait de marcher &#224; pied par exemple...
> 
> surtout pour tout ce qui touche &#224; la consommation des &#233;nergies fossiles  :mouais:


OK, mais quand tu habites dans un trou perdu, la voiture, &#231;a aide 
Prendre l'avion, c'est bien, mais tu vas comment &#224; l'a&#233;roport? en train? mais tu vas comment &#224; la gare quand tu es &#224; 20 bornes de celle-ci? hein?

Et ma voiture fais environ 700kg d'abord


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Popopop !
> C'est pas toi qui est un futur papa ?
> On en reparle dans quelques mois, alors...
> Tu verras le train ou l'avion quand tu auras le cosy avec le mouflet dedans, les quinze sacs de couches et matos divers(que toi tu n'as pris que ta brosse à dent pliable, question de place), le lit pliant (une tonne, même pliée, c'est lourd)...
> Tu verras.



j'ai un top-case à l'arrière de mon scooter, et tant qu'il tient pas assis, c'est qu'il sera à la bonne taille pour rentrer dedans.


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un top-case à l'arrière de mon scooter, et tant qu'il tient pas assis, c'est qu'il sera à la bonne taille pour rentrer dedans.


 
J'avais une supercinq.
Banquette arrière : le landau
Coffre : la poussette (gros modèle, confortable, mais encombrant)
Entre les banquettes : la valise du petit.

T'as interêt à aimer les vacances en slip


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

Une voiture ? 
Mais &#231;a sert &#224; fumer au volant et &#224; ne pas se vautrer au feu rouge par manque d'&#233;quilibre une fois 3 g dans le sang avec le scooter ! 
En tant qu'ancien motard, je peux &#233;galement t&#233;moigner que &#231;a &#233;vite la bu&#233;e dans le casque et la tentation de doubler "quand &#231;a a l'air de passer &#224; l'aise"


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Une voiture ?
> Mais ça sert à fumer au volant et à ne pas se vautrer au feu rouge par manque d'équilibre une fois 3 g dans le sang avec le scooter !
> En tant qu'ancien motard, je peux également témoigner que ça évite la buée dans le casque et la tentation de doubler "quand ça a l'air de passer à l'aise"



Ouais mais bon, depuis ils ont inventé la visière anti-buée  
Remarque, je t'accorde que ça ne marche que moyennement !

Pour la tentation de doubler "quand ça a l'air de passer à l'aise", on ne peut rien pour toi, en revanche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

j'ai trois super cinq sur un parking dont une qui marche réellement
(enfin euh elle doit repasser le contrôle technique petit problème de maïtre cylindre ... 
pour les connaisseurs)

ah oui mon père est mécano ...
mais il passe beaucoup plus de temps sur sa formule renault  

pour moi les voitures c'est LA GALERE !!!!!!  

alors depuis peu j'ai un abonnement de bus  

ps : qu'est ce que t'as fait de ta super cinq ikool ?  t'as opté pour l'espace ?


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pour la tentation de doubler "quand &#231;a a l'air de passer &#224; l'aise", on ne peut rien pour toi, en revanche


Je me suis mal exprim&#233;. 
En moto &#231;a passerai facile, mais pas en caisse  

Mais c'est tout &#224; fait vrai que tu n'y peux rien quand-m&#234;me


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

soyons clairs, en deux roues y'a qu'une règle : "t'attaquais toi?"


----------



## y&b (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> soyons clairs, en deux roues y'a qu'une règle : "t'attaquais toi?"



Ah pascal_77 ne devrait pas tarder


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ah pascal_77 ne devrait pas tarder



Oh, moi, tu sais, la moto, c'est un peu ma guerre de 14, ces vingt dernières années, à part quelques occasions de ci de là, c'est quatre roues, et surtout une banquette arrière et un grand coffre, et en plus, c'est "jamais la moindre fracture". Même quand ça avait l'air de passer "à l'aise", je me méfiais. C'est comme ça qu'on fait les vieux motards (que jamais).


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...les vieux motards (que jamais)


La moto, cela use son homme


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2005)

http://globalcut.free.fr/videos/SuperBike.wmv

Avec global, ça passe ou ça casse, en tout cas


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Ca m'rappelle une maxime :

Il y a des vieux motards, il y a des motards téméraires, mais il n'y a aucun vieux motard téméraire...

Profitez donc des erreurs des autres, vous ne vivrez pas assez vieux pour toutes les commettre. Sinon moi j'attaquais pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> http://globalcut.free.fr/videos/SuperBike.wmv
> 
> Avec global, ça passe ou ça casse, en tout cas



Très joli, mais je pense que c'est un fake, ou alors, les gens roulaient très vite, parce qu'en doublant à près de 300 Km/H une fourgonnette qui roule au mieux à 120, il ne faut pas près de deux secondes, mais moins de la moitié d'une.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, j'avais pas vu le truc sous cet angle. merci de l'avoir relevé 
Mais pour avoir déjà roulé à moto à ces vitesses (pas dans ces conditions), il me semblait bien que c'était un peu étrange par moments sur la vitesse relative du paysage, mais aussi sur les décelérations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La moto, cela use son homme



Dans mon cas, c'était plutôt "la famille, ça use son motard", j'ai jamais réussi à trouver de siège bébé pour mon S3 (et j'te parle pas du tintouin à trimballer, la poussette, les paquets de couches, etc ... etc ...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avais pas vu le truc sous cet angle. merci de l'avoir relevé
> Mais pour avoir déjà roulé à moto à ces vitesses (pas dans ces conditions), il me semblait bien que c'était un peu étrange par moments sur la vitesse relative du paysage, mais aussi sur les décelérations.



Pis, les roues arrières sur cinq rapports ... Même lorsque j'ai eu la chance de faire quelques tours sur une OW31 à Folembray, j'ai pas réussi à lever au delà de la troisième.


----------



## iKool (21 Octobre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trois super cinq sur un parking dont une qui marche réellement
> (enfin euh elle doit repasser le contrôle technique petit problème de maïtre cylindre ...
> pour les connaisseurs)
> 
> ...


Presque, j'ai acheté un Picasso (Pablo, désolé - pourquoi pas un camion Dali ou une mobylette "la Rodin" aussi ???)

Mais en ville, je préfère les RER, métro, chaussures et autres... Faut être malade (ou envisager sérieusement de devenir un psychopathe) pour conduire quotidiennement en région parisienne.


----------



## alan.a (21 Octobre 2005)

Elle tire un peu court sa 125, m&#234;me pas 300


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

Il attaquait pas !


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il attaquait pas !


 
Pourquoi t'attaquais toi ?

Tain faut que je retrouve toute la série, c'était trop bon... Mais meeeeeeeeerde, quel est l'abruti qui a déplacé le repère de freinage ??


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2005)

En voil&#224; une Volkswagen diesel sympathique. 
136 CV, 0 &#224; 100 km/h en 6,3 secondes, 3,4 l aux 100 km. (La course au CV prend peut-&#234;tre enfin fin. )
Si elle a un filtre &#224; particules efficace, c'est une sportive de l'avenir. 

De look, je la trouve tr&#232;s sympa.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une Volkswagen diesel sympathique.



Waoaw....sympa cette VW....j'aurais dit des tonnes de marques, mais pas VW....agreablement surpris....d'ailleurs, il me tarde de voir de mes yeux la nouvelle decapsulable de VW...l'a l'air sympa aussi, il commence a me plaire ces temps ci chez VW...


----------



## madlen (21 Octobre 2005)

Ouais elle a une bonne "bouille" pour une vw  

Sinon pour ma part le climat devient assez glissant... héhéhé
avec l'humiditer je fais des burn out au demarage jusque en fin de 3eme...
(avec des pneus neuf...) Je ne vous parle même pas des rond-point ou autre 
courbe... Bien drôle quant on connais la voiture, mais sinon aïe aïe aïe...
Quant la neige arrivera ça va barder :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

VW ?

Ils ont déja fait des voitures ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Octobre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ouais elle a une bonne "bouille" pour une vw
> 
> Sinon pour ma part le climat devient assez glissant... héhéhé
> avec l'humiditer je fais des burn out au demarage jusque en fin de 3eme...
> ...




Ca me rappelle l'hivers dernier quand j'avais mon vieux break volvo     

(en fait dès que c'était humide)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

avec un super cinq on a aussi des sensations


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'attaquais toi ?
> 
> Tain faut que je retrouve toute la série, c'était trop bon... Mais meeeeeeeeerde, quel est l'abruti qui a déplacé le repère de freinage ??



J'veux bien t'la prêter, mais tu viens lire sur place !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> VW ?
> 
> Ils ont déja fait des voitures ?



Rappelons que la première VW a été créée par un certain "Herr Doktor Ferdinand Porshe", qui a acquis une certaine renommée dans la conception d'automobiles.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une Volkswagen diesel sympathique.
> 136 CV, 0 à 100 km/h en 6,3 secondes, 3,4 l aux 100 km. (La course au CV prend peut-être enfin fin. )
> Si elle a un filtre à particules efficace, c'est une sportive de l'avenir.
> 
> De look, je la trouve très sympa.




C un concept ou ca va sortir ?


----------



## paradize (22 Octobre 2005)

Des photos de ma saxo, ça va faire tâche, je sais, parmi toutes les voitures hors de prix... J'ai une vie de prolo, donc, je rêve prolo  

Et comme vous voyez, tte la famille à sa voiture...

(en espérant que les photos se voit, sinon, j'ai l'air d'une conne)


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2005)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C un concept ou ca va sortir ?



Concept pour le moment.


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

je viens tester ma nouvelle signature !


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rappelons que la première VW a été créée par un certain "Herr Doktor Ferdinand Porshe", qui a acquis une certaine renommée dans la conception d'automobiles.



Pourquoi? ils ont déjà fait des voitures, Porsche?


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

tu parles de la marque automobile la plus rentable !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Concept pour le moment.




encore heureux, ça doit pas être très pratique pour les créneaux... vu de 3/4 arrière : néante...

et je parle pas de l'avant non protégé : un rêve de carossier parisien !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> encore heureux, ça doit pas être très pratique pour les créneaux... vu de 3/4 arrière : néante...
> 
> et je parle pas de l'avant non protégé : un rêve de carossier parisien !!!



Comment ça, non protégé, l'avant ? Derrière la calandre, il y a deux Exocets et un SAM 7 !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

&#231;a me fait penser &#224; la 911 d'un mec qui se gare en bas : il n'a plus de peintures sur le soft nose, comme si tous les mecs s'accordaient pour lui faire une joooOOOoooolie ouature !! 

elle me fait penser &#224; plein de trucs cette VW dont &#224; TVR... allez comprendre !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à la 911 d'un mec qui se gare en bas : il n'a plus de peintures sur le soft nose, comme si tous les mecs s'accordaient pour lui faire une joooOOOoooolie ouature !!
> 
> elle me fait penser à plein de trucs cette VW dont à TVR... allez comprendre !




Pareil, TVR, Lamborghini Murcielago pour l'arrière,










Porsche 914


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

pour la murcielago, les designers sont "maison", non ?


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour la murcielago, les designers sont "maison", non ?



Oui, maison et belge.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je viens tester ma nouvelle signature !



héhéhé   

Je viens seulement de remarquer (grâce à l'autre bar)


----------



## Fondug (24 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une Volkswagen diesel sympathique.
> 136 CV, 0 à 100 km/h en 6,3 secondes, 3,4 l aux 100 km. (La course au CV prend peut-être enfin fin. )
> Si elle a un filtre à particules efficace, c'est une sportive de l'avenir.
> 
> De look, je la trouve très sympa.


 
Ouais super, mais l'sac de golf, tu l'mets où ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ouais super, mais l'sac de golf, tu l'mets où ?



Tu laisses golf le ranger dans sa propre voiture !


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

je croyais que c'était un forum qui parlait de voiture...  

il existe des fabriquants, ailleurs que sur la perfide albion?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Voici deux listes de bagnoles pas très "sexy" (à coup sûr vous n'y trouverez pas vos chères cylindrées germano-italiennes) mais elles sont pas mal pour d'autres raisons :

http://www.ademe.fr/auto-diag/transports/rubrique/CarLabelling/Top10dies.asp

http://www.ademe.fr/auto-diag/transports/rubrique/CarLabelling/Top10Es.asp

Quel rabat-joie, je fais moi !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

Cool, il y a ma citroen 5HP, chassis C2 

Comment c'est pas la même


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2005)

Vroum vroum


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Cool, il y a ma citroen 5HP, chassis C2
> 
> Comment c'est pas la même



celle ci, de 5 hp, peut-être ?


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)

Vroum vroum


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> Vroum vroum



Aurais-tu une photo de l'AMI 6 ? Please.


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

et là?

    http://www.very.de/


----------



## Fluocaril (24 Octobre 2005)




----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

sinon, une vraie voiture...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

>



Merci Fluocaril. Avec son arrière en Z, elle était extra cette bonne Ami(e).


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> celle ci, de 5 hp, peut-être ?



C'est ça, en torpedo, tout pareil


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

sinon, une autre vraie voiture...


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

ou encore, un des dessins les plus futuristes :






    

mais encore mieux en break :






j'adore


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

ou encore, la première voiture qui a roulé à plus de 250 km/h :






ça c'est beau


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

et même parfois des "italiennes" :


----------



## y&b (24 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ou encore, un des dessins les plus futuristes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Les puristes vont hurlés, mais moi j'aime bien! 
Et puis pour un futur papa ...


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ou encore, la première voiture qui a roulé à plus de 250 km/h :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey Djib', ça ressemble 'achement à la voiture de ton père !!


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2005)

Les jantes me semblent plut&#244;t fantaisistes.

Celle de mon p&#232;re, un roadster XK140 &#224; culasse C en aluminium directement d&#233;riv&#233; du moteur vainqueur au Man en 1954 ou 1956, a des jantes &#224; rayons et les roues arri&#232;res ne sont pas couvertes par la carrosserie. Vous pourriez la croiser les week-ends de beau temps entre Neuilly et Maison-Laffite...


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2005)

De toute fa&#231;on vous n'y connaissez rien en bagnole !

&#199;a c'est d'la tire classe...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Hé, La(n)Guille, et ça....t'en dis quoi....:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Hé, La(n)Guille, et ça....t'en dis quoi....:love:



c'est un peu trop allemand pour moi... mais il parait que ça roule un peu, ce que me disait un pote vu sur une photo plus haut   , puisqu'il est rentré du granprix du Nurburgring dedans avec au volant un des fils Todt, et il m'a affirmé que sur les autoroutes idoines, ça envoie grave...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Les puristes vont hurlés, mais moi j'aime bien!
> Et puis pour un futur papa ...



Tu peux quand même pas comparer une jaguar faite par ford pour rouler au mazout, avec une belle voiture "anglaise" pour de vrai...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon vous n'y connaissez rien en bagnole !
> 
> Ça c'est d'la tire classe...



Pffffttt, une Messerschmitt, Nan, ça, c'est de la grosse bagnole de frimeur, voilà une vrai bagnole !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

la meilleure voiture de l'année 2005 !


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pffffttt, une Messerschmitt, Nan, &#231;a, c'est de la grosse bagnole de frimeur, voil&#224; une vrai bagnole !


Je vois que nous sommes entre deux connaisseurs, cependant si tu me provoques...





avec la Br&#252;tsch Mopetta, tu vas m'trouver et tu peux pas luter ! 
hin hin hin &#169;


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que nous sommes entre deux connaisseurs, cependant si tu me provoques...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous parlions de "conduites int&#233;rieures", c'est vrai que la Mopetta (rien que le nom m'amuse) est la plus basse, mais la Corbin est plus courte et plus &#233;troite ! 









Sinon, il y a aussi &#231;a, mais l&#224;, on ne peut pas monter dedans !


----------



## Patamach (25 Octobre 2005)

la caisse de mes rêves
pas très pratique
pas très économique
pas très discret
mais les rêves ne sont pas faits pour être raisonnables


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;, je viens de voir que Br&#251;tsch avait fait plus petit que la Mopetta, la Rollera






M&#234;me la Corbin est battue ici :

"La Rollera avec 3 roues et une place &#233;tait &#233;quip&#233;e d'un moteur 49 cm3 sur la roue avant.
Cette mini-voiture est &#224; notre connaissance la plus petite voiture construite: 
longueur 170cm, largeur 89cm, poids 60Kg."


----------



## Patamach (25 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu trop allemand pour moi... mais il parait que ça roule un peu, ce que me disait un pote vu sur une photo plus haut   , puisqu'il est rentré du granprix du Nurburgring dedans avec au volant un des fils Todt, et il m'a affirmé que sur les autoroutes idoines, ça envoie grave...



et de plus, la finition est exceptionnellle, du jamais vu....quand tu montes dedans, tu a une impression de robustesse bien allemande mais de sportivité italienne.....
non, du vehicule exceptionnel de chez exceptionnel.....


sinon, pour repondre a Patamach, mon reve aussi est americain....



*L'ancienne....*







*ou la nouvelle....a la limite...*





​


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, pour repondre a Patamach, mon reve aussi est americain....



Eh non, mon cher Stook, ton r&#234;ve, du moins en ce qui concerne l'ancienne, est anglais, AC est une firme anglaise, et la Cobra est n&#233;e en Grande Bretagne, avant d'&#233;migrer aux &#201;tats Unis lors du rachat d'AC par Shelby.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh non, mon cher Stook, ton rêve, du moins en ce qui concerne l'ancienne, est anglais, AC est une firme anglaise, et la Cobra est née en Grande Bretagne, avant d'émigrer aux États Unis lors du rachat d'AC par Shelby.




je sais bien , mais je disais US....car je veux pas une AC....mais un Shelby sur-vitaminé....
sinon, chez les anglais, je prefererai de loin une TVR ou une lotus Elise......:love:.....

la Cerbera est superbe....sont fort chez TVR...







​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaîtreuuu....
Les Français en ce temps là, savaient dessiner des bagnoles
Et bien que celle-ci fut laminée par la crise pétrolière de 73 et son fragile moteur Maserati, elle reste l'un des mythes de l'automobile française de la seconde moité du XXème siècle.
Allez voir çà :


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la meilleure voiture de l'année 2005 !




pffff.... une banale R25 même pas Baccara...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

sinon, moi je viens de me commander un Quad...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

avec un moteur, je vous dis que ça :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pffff.... une banale R25 même pas Baccara...



ouaip ,mais elle vaut cher quand meme, cette R25 la!
on se demande pourquoi ils l'ont appelé comme çà d'ailleurs...
peugeot aurait appelé ca 907


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais bien , mais je disais US....car je veux pas une AC....mais un Shelby sur-vitaminé....
> sinon, chez les anglais, je prefererai de loin une TVR ou une lotus Elise......:love:.....
> 
> la Cerbera est superbe....sont fort chez TVR...
> ...



Bof, chez TVR, il y a eu la Griffith 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et depuis, ils ne font plus que des espèces de monstres moches !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, chez TVR, il y a eu la Griffith 500 , et depuis, ils ne font plus que des espèces de monstres moches !



bah!, la Griffith c'etait pas trop mon truc.....un peu trop barchetta....non....
alors que la Cerbera....pfff......


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

J'aime pas, on dirait qu'ils ont commis une erreur en retranscrivant les plans, et que tout ce qui est au dessus de la ceinture de caisse est r&#233;duit &#224; l'&#233;chelle 1/2. Cel&#224; dit, rien &#224; reprocher &#224; leur performance, sinon une tenue de route un poil l&#233;g&#232;re d&#232;s qu'on s'aventure sur les petites routes, ce qui est surprenant vu leur faible poids?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit, rien à reprocher à leur performance, sinon une tenue de route un poil légère dès qu'on s'aventure sur les petites routes, ce qui est surprenant vu leur faible poids?



coté performance, il est clair que ça depote....apres, la tenue de route, elle est typiquement "US".... un comble pour des anglais...
Mais je l'aime bien.....meme si a ce prix là, je prefererai une Gallardo....


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

Il y a aussi la sagaris chez eux qui est pas mal ...







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi la sagaris chez eux qui est pas mal ...:love: :love: :love:



oui, mais il lui manque cette caladre et ces phares...un peu neo-retro....que j'adore sur la Cerbera...


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais il lui manque cette caladre et ces phares...un peu neo-retro....que j'adore sur la Cerbera...


certe, celle-ci rompt avec la classe(sobriété anglaise) mais elle dégage !


----------



## F_blaster2 (25 Octobre 2005)

Et les motos dans tout ca ?

Au fait j'aimerais emetre un avis:
Que pensez-vous de la F1 actuelle ?


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

F_blaster2 a dit:
			
		

> Et les motos dans tout ca ?
> 
> Au fait j'aimerais emetre un avis:
> Que pensez-vous de la F1 actuelle ?


C'est une safrane   

Par contre, tu as raison pour la moto !

Alors, chers mod&#233;rateurs ador&#233;s (l&#224; j'en fais trop peut &#234;tre) peut-on en parler ici ou faut il ouvrir un autre fil genre mroum mroum ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

F_blaster2 a dit:
			
		

> Et les motos dans tout ca ?
> 
> Au fait j'aimerais emetre un avis:
> Que pensez-vous de la F1 actuelle ?



les motos...?
y a pas un fil special 2 roues...?

la F1....je sais pas, comment ça en "penser quoi"...?
au niveau des resultats d'un chacun? au niveau du Sport lui-meme...? des reglements...?
je prefere regarder du DTM....mais bon...


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les motos...?
> y a pas un fil special 2 roues...?
> 
> la F1....je sais pas, comment ça en "penser quoi"...?
> ...


Une question d'âge peut être, c'est vrai qu'il y a tout les retraité de la F1...   

Y a un fil 2 roues ? Où ca ?


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Une question d'âge peut être, c'est vrai qu'il y a tout les retraité de la F1...
> 
> Y a un fil 2 roues ? Où ca ?


dans le bar...


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2005)

Une autre que j'aime beaucoup, tellement mimi, la Nissan Figaro :


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dans le bar...


Ok je sors


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Une autre que j'aime beaucoup, tellement mimi, la Nissan Figaro :



Le dernier proto Suzuki devrait te plaire.


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2005)

des pare-chocs et t'as l'air toc ! 

mais marrant !


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier proto Suzuki devrait te plaire.


Y a comme un air de Fiat 850 ..... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

F_blaster2 a dit:
			
		

> Et les motos dans tout ca ?
> 
> Au fait j'aimerais emetre un avis:
> Que pensez-vous de la F1 actuelle ?



c'est une question ... 
mais tu dois surement en penser quelque chose
moi je me suis arrêtée le 1er mai 1994 : mort de senna


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Octobre 2005)

Ouaaa merci Paul, elle est tr&#232;s mignonne aussi celle-l&#224;, z'en veux une !

Avec une carrosserie bicolore comme la Figaro, &#231;a serait parfait

[allez j'ose] D&#233;cid&#233;ment, le design r&#233;tro &#224; l'avenir devant lui


----------



## y&b (26 Octobre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaa merci Paul, elle est très mignonne aussi celle-là, z'en veux une !
> 
> Avec une carrosserie bicolore comme la Figaro, ça serait parfait
> 
> [allez j'ose] Décidément, le design rétro à l'avenir devant lui



Oui mais le design n'en a plus lui (d'avenir)


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2005)

et pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier proto Suzuki devrait te plaire.



La boucle est bouclée. Les voitures d'après-demain sont semblables à celles d'avant-hier. Il est donc temps d'arrêter la bagnole, du moins celle à moteur thermique. Vous avez entendu parler du moteur Stirling ?


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> La boucle est bouclée. Les voitures d'après-demain sont semblables à celles d'avant-hier. Il est donc temps d'arrêter la bagnole, du moins celle à moteur thermique. Vous avez entendu parler du moteur Stirling ?


Non, mais ça m'interresse


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; arr&#234;t&#233; la ouature (et la t&#233;l&#233 depuis longtemps, vive mon v&#233;lo et les transports en commun !

Par contre, ton argument ne tient pas la route (sic), quel rapport entre le design et un changement de technologie de propulsion ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Octobre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai déjà arrêté la ouature (et la télé) depuis longtemps, vive mon vélo et les transports en commun !



Ca c'est facile quand les transports en commun son performants, chez moi c'est voiture ou scooter obligatoire pour être à l'heure au boulot.
Pour la télé, rien à rajouté, moi non plus je ne suis plus encombré de ce machin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Une autre que j'aime beaucoup, tellement mimi, la Nissan Figaro :



Marrante, celle là, on dirait un peu une 403 (Peugeot) qu'a pas fini de pousser


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai déjà arrêté la ouature (et la télé) depuis longtemps, vive mon vélo et les transports en commun !
> 
> Par contre, ton argument ne tient pas la route (sic), quel rapport entre le design et un changement de technologie de propulsion ?



C'est vrai que c'est pas forcément lié mais l'architecture d'un véhicule est quand même lié à son mode de propulsion. Prenons l'exemple des bateaux : entre un clipper du 19 ème siècle, un catamaran de course au large et un cargo, il y a des points communs mais aussi des différences remarquables, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais ça m'interresse



Bien entendu tout a été fait pour ne pas développer ces technologies alternatives, car Stirling était un pasteur écossais a inventé ce principe.... à la fin du 19ème siècle. Le moteur stirling dit "à air chaud" doit être alimenté par une source thermique externe, et on pourrait imaginer très bien un accumulateur de rayonnements solaires. Pour commencer, ce moteur pourrait très bien mouvoir une génératrice nécessaire à l'entrainement d'un second moteur électrique dans un petit véhicule léger pour du déplacement doux. Enfin pour connaître le principe de ce moteur :


http://www.moteurstirling.com/comment.htm

... et bien d'autres sites sur google.


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Octobre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est facile quand les transports en commun son performants, chez moi c'est voiture ou scooter obligatoire pour être à l'heure au boulot.
> Pour la télé, rien à rajouté, moi non plus je ne suis plus encombré de ce machin.



Je suis d'accord, j'ai la chance d'être dans une grande ville bien équipée, ceci dit, mon boulot est à un mètre de mon lit


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu tout a été fait pour ne pas développer ces technologies alternatives, car Stirling était un pasteur écossais a inventé ce principe.... à la fin du 19ème siècle. Le moteur stirling dit "à air chaud" doit être alimenté par une source thermique externe, et on pourrait imaginer très bien un accumulateur de rayonnements solaires. Pour commencer, ce moteur pourrait très bien mouvoir une génératrice nécessaire à l'entrainement d'un second moteur électrique dans un petit véhicule léger pour du déplacement doux. Enfin pour connaître le principe de ce moteur :
> 
> 
> http://www.moteurstirling.com/comment.htm
> ...



je suis un peu déçu, je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus révolutionnaire... parce que le principe du moteur thermique reste celui quiprévaut depuis les frères De dion...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis un peu déçu, je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus révolutionnaire... parce que le principe du moteur thermique reste celui quiprévaut depuis les frères De dion...



Peut-être, certes, mais la pile à combustible n'est pas d'hier non plus (principe découvert au XIXème siècle). le gros avantage du Stirling c'est sa combustion externe, ce qui permet un recours au solaire.


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Octobre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas belle ma titine ? :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi! Je suis un peu en retard, mais Webo vient de me montrer la voiture que tu veux t'acheter  Ben je connais le vendeur! 

Bonne route en tous cas!


----------



## iMax (26 Octobre 2005)

Niarg !  

Le monde est petit, c'est fou :rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Octobre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, mon boulot est à un mètre de mon lit



Tu y vas en petite voiture Majorette alors ? 

'+


----------



## alan.a (26 Octobre 2005)

Rooooo ... Jeanba n'est pas si petit que &#231;a


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Rooooo ... Jeanba n'est pas si petit que &#231;a


euh... bah si quand m&#234;me !   :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Octobre 2005)

Plut&#244;t en Wiking 1/87...


----------



## alan.a (27 Octobre 2005)




----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Le monde est petit, c'est fou :rateau:


Bah, la Suisse n'est pas bien grande non plus


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Tu y vas en petite voiture Majorette alors...


No... Rêve


----------



## sylko (30 Octobre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas belle ma titine ? :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La semaine derni&#232;re, &#224; Vevey, il y en a un qui a fait un crash-test. Tu peux peut-&#234;tre r&#233;cup&#233;rer des pi&#232;ces.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La semaine dernière, à Vevey, il y en a un qui a fait un crash-test. Tu peux peut-être récupérer des pièces.


Flûte, il m'a devancé... :love: 

Tu l'as repeinte alors iMax?  Bleu c'est bien aussi.


----------



## iMax (30 Octobre 2005)

Je vais déja la faire expertiser. Après, on verra....


----------



## sylko (30 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fl&#251;te, il m'a devanc&#233;... :love:
> 
> Tu l'as repeinte alors iMax?  Bleu c'est bien aussi.



Arghhhhh! Aujourd'hui, il ne faut surtout pas me parler de Bleu.  

Tu sais o&#249; je me trouve en ce moment?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais où je me trouve en ce moment?



 Je ne veux pas savoir.


----------



## golf (31 Octobre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhh! Aujourd'hui, il ne faut surtout pas me parler de Bleu.
> 
> Tu sais où je me trouve en ce moment?


En Auvergne ?
C'est bon le bleu d'Auvergne :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2005)

juste un truc comme &#231;a parce que l&#224; avec ce qui s'est pass&#233; avant-hier (donc  )

faites gaffe ! je vous en conjure : faites gaffe ! 

merci pour vous


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> juste un truc comme ça parce que là avec ce qui s'est passé avant-hier (donc  )
> 
> faites gaffe ! je vous en conjure : faites gaffe !
> 
> merci pour vous



j'en discutais avec mon ami chauffeur, mr Paul, et il me confirmait qu'il y a des jours avec, et des jours sans... on croit toujours que ça va passer...


----------



## jeanba3000 (31 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> on croit toujours que ça va passer...


_*Le roi de la route*_ par les VRP / Nonnes Troppo

Celui-là je vais me l'faire
Depuis l'temps que j'roule derrière
Avec sa vieille Fiat pourrie
J'vais lui montrer qui je suis

Ca y est j'vais l'avoir
J' m'en vais lui faire voir
Je suis à côté
Je vais le doubler

Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer

Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer... Ouf !

Et lui avec sa Tonus
J'vais lui chatouiller l'pare-choc
Y ferait mieux d'conduire un bus
Ca va lui faire comme un choc
Derrière la portière
De quoi il a l'air
Un p'tit bras d'honneur
Ca c'est mon bonheur

Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer

Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer... Ouf !

    Refrain: 
C'est moi le roi de la route
Je m'amuse à 200 à l'heure
Je peux faire Paris-Beyrouth
En une demi-heure
C'est moi le roi de la route
Même si les enfants ont peur
Je me faufile sans un doute
Sans aucune frayeur

Après un petit gueuleton
Ca fait du bien de rouler
Bonjour la gueule du ballon
Si les flics me font souffler
Ca, leur beaujolais,
C'est comme du p'tit lait,
Mal à digérer
J'ai envie d'gerber

Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer

Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer
Ca va passer... Beurp !       Refrain
"Hé papa, 
Pourquoi tu roules si vite papa ?
J'suis malade, arrête-toi, 
J'ai du vomi plein ma poupée !"

Les gosses, arrêtez de brailler !
"Mais où tu vas papa ! "
Mais si j'sais très bien où j'vais
"Mais non ! T'es à contre-sens !!"

J'me retourne pour claquer un môme
Ca y est, j'vais m'manger le pylône !

Bing Sclash Bang... !

J'ai du mal à r'faire surface
Tiens, j'mets Simone à ma place
Pour une fois les gosses se tiennent...
... Tranquilles

J'entends la sirène... 

On me met dans l'ambulance 
Qui démarre et qui s'élance 
C'est pratique le gyrophare 
Pour doubler tous ces connards !

Vas-y appuie d'ssus
Ca y est tu l'as eu
Bourre un maximum
Prouve que t'es un homme
J'vais y passer 
J'vais y passer 
J'vais y passer 
J'vais y passer 

J'vais y passer 
J'vais y passer 
J'vais y passer 
J'vais y passer... Argh !

J'étais le roi de la route
Voici v'nue la dernière heure
Je n'vois déjà plus la route
Depuis un quart d'heure.

J'étais le roi de la route
Voici v'nue la dernière heure
Je n'vois déjà plus la route
Depuis un quart d'heure.

hin hin hin ©


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'en discutais avec mon ami chauffeur, mr Paul, et il me confirmait qu'il y a des jours avec, et des jours sans... on croit toujours que ça va passer...


Et ça pile sous les sous le passage souterrain


----------



## kitetrip (1 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, chez TVR, il y a eu la Griffith 500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il y en a qui valent encore le d&#233;tour et qui change du morose paysage automobile actuel  Parmis elles, j'aime bien la nouvelle Tuscan






Sinon on retiendra la suicidaire Speed Twelve (V12 7.7 de 800ch)


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

oah, on dirait une smart sport eh!!
ok je sors, ok...

pas taper


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Novembre 2005)

pourquoi suicidaire, en 1959 jaguar et lister en faisaient de bien plus puissantes et rapides, mais au moins, il y avait des freins à tambour, là c'était du sérieux, ça obligeait à savoir CONDUIRE...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi suicidaire, en 1959 jaguar et lister en faisaient de bien plus puissantes et rapides, mais au moins, il y avait des freins à tambour, là c'était du sérieux, ça obligeait à savoir CONDUIRE...



Magnifique voiture. 
Quand je serais grand, j'en veux une pour aller rouler au Nurburgring.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique voiture.
> Quand je serais grand, j'en veux une pour aller rouler au Nurburgring.



Sur le "vieux", alors, celui de vingt Km et quelques avec ses virages relevés à l'intérieur en plaques de ciments !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi suicidaire, en 1959 jaguar et lister en faisaient de bien plus puissantes et rapides, mais au moins, il y avait des freins à tambour, là c'était du sérieux, ça obligeait à savoir CONDUIRE...


ppfff elle est trop trop belle, je veux la m&#234;me maintenant!


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Novembre 2005)

sinon, on m'avait prété ça durant un WE, il y a quelques années :






et franchement, c'est rigolo, parce que je me souviens d'entrées dans des virages sur des routes que je connaissais par c½ur, le compteur indiquait des trucs surprenants...


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

Ford Mustang Cobra Shelby​
Voiture hyper puissante que j'ai "conduite" il y a fort, fort longtemps  
Sa principale caract&#233;ristique de conduite &#233;tait que si tu savais dans quel sens tu entamais un virage, la sortie &#233;tait plus al&#233;atoire :rateau: 
D&#233;marrer pied au plancher signifiait aussi : transformer cette propulsion en traction :modo:

Elle poss&#233;dait une caract&#233;ristique commune avec la BMW 6.35 csi : celle de n&#233;cessiter de s'arr&#234;ter syst&#233;matiquement &#224; toute les stations services d'autoroute sous peine de finir......&#224; pieds :mouais:​


----------



## iMax (3 Novembre 2005)

Sacrée bagnole... :love:


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

Vi vi vi...
Un grand pied ......et de tr&#232;s tr&#232;s grosses frayeurs :affraid: :bebe:​


Remarque, j'ai connu pire avec un skate d'&#233;poque : la MG 1100 Cooper :casse:


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (3 Novembre 2005)

Je suis fan de Ford Mustang, j'ai même faillit en acheter une ;  une Fastback de 67, en 380 cc, avec des réparations à faire.

Mais, ma femme (bizaremment ) ne voulait pas. N'empèche que ..... des fois j'y pense....


Je change un peu de sujet (excusé de finir le rêve)

Moi, je veux pousser un coup de gueule contre Peugeot (ouais, encore lui)
   
Aujourd'hui je passe à un garage parce qu'un message d'erreur s'affiche. Après un cours échange, l'hôtesse m'annonce qu'il faut que je change le FAP (filtres à particules, vous savez ce truc dit écologique, qui fait que ton diesel pollue moins).

Coût de l'opération : 400 ¤ HT sans la pose   

Mais le mieux arrive, il y a une journée de travail ; ce qui implique l'immobilisation du véhicule (ben oui) , et lorsque j'aborte le sujet du véhicule de prêt, là, plus rien.
"- Mais, Monsieur, nous ne faisons pas de véhicule de prêt,
- Eh je fais comments pour me déplacé, lui dis-je,
-Si vous le souhaiter il y a le véhicule de location, mais c'est à votre charge,
(la dernière fois que je l'ai fais ça m'a couté plus de 480¤ à cause d'un minuscule -c'est vrai- coup sur une portière, alors merci ; mais Non!)" 
   
Consternation

Pour résumer : Il FAUT que tu changes la pièce, sinon Kauput voiture!, mais ils ne te prêtent pas de voiture. Demerdes-toi !

Résultat : je me suis tiré en leur disant tout le bien que je pensais de leur atittude. En me promettant que je n'acheterai plus chez eux...

AAAAaaahh , ça fait du bien de vider son sac, je me sens soulagé. 

Excusez-moi si j'ai fait un hors sujet.

Merci de m'avoir


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2005)

Ben moi, pour les pannes m&#233;caniques, ils m'en ont toujours pr&#234;t&#233;.

Par contre, je savais pas que Ford avait sorti une version "baby" de la Mustang ... en 380 cc


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Aujourd'hui je passe à un garage parce qu'un message d'erreur s'affiche. Après un cours échange, l'hôtesse m'annonce qu'il faut que je change le FAP (filtres à particules, vous savez ce truc dit écologique, qui fait que ton diesel pollue moins).
> 
> ...



Juste une petite question, elle a combien de KM cette voiture??? je fais une sorte d'enquète personnelle  dont je parlerais un jour, sur ce fameux Diesel-qui-pollue-moins...


----------



## y&b (4 Novembre 2005)

Il est vrai qu'il existe 6 ou 7 agents poluant toxiques et que les constructeur a toujours le recourt de choisir celui pour lequel sont véhicule affiche des résultats convenables


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Novembre 2005)

Bien jou&#233; le coup de la rente viagaire pour les constructeurs. Le jour o&#249; toutes les bagnoles &#224; force de sophistication auront toutes ce genre pi&#232;ces avec contr&#244;le informatis&#233; qui imposera des r&#233;visions obligatoires, que le p&#233;quin moyen ne pourra effectuer lui-m&#234;me bien s&#251;r, un peu comme les imprimantes qui se bloquent quand une cartouche a "d&#233;cid&#233;" qu'elle devait &#234;tre remplac&#233;e...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas sympa de charger Peugeot, il y a Skoda, ou tatra, ou zastava aussi...
Peugeot n'a pas le monopole des bagnoles de mauvaise qualité


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Novembre 2005)

J'aime bien la 407 Coupé !!


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

bah, j'espère qu'ils sont pas nombreux comme toi... sinon, on va en voir sortir des mochetés de chez peugeot...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la 407 Coupé !!



*J'aime pas*
les voitures brûlées...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2005)

Particulièrement quand c'est la tienne, non ?


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime pas*
> les voitures brûlées...



Allez hop, j'en remets une couche


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2005)

Bouleuse en panne a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à quetzalk.


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

moi, je m'en fous... la mienne a déjà brûlé ya 8 mois environ... ce qui est cool c'est que l'assurance m'en a donné bcp plus que je n'aurais pu en tirer en occase (elle était à vendre ! )


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, je m'en fous... la mienne a déjà brûlé ya 8 mois environ... ce qui est cool c'est que l'assurance m'en a donné bcp plus que je n'aurais pu en tirer en occase (elle était à vendre ! )



C'en est même plus que louche, ça... :hein: :hein:


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

euh... j'avais pas encore dit que c'était mon père qui faisait des travaux dessus hein...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... j'avais pas encore dit que c'était mon père qui faisait des travaux dessus hein...



escroquerie à l'assurance: c'est pas beau, ça


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est un juste retour des choses...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est un juste retour des choses...



dans ce cas, ne vas pas te plaindre de l'augmentation de tes primes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

On voit ici la dichotomie qui règne dans l'esprit du français moyen : si l'assureur lui fait un coup de ce genre, c'est de l'escroquerie, il faut le pendre après l'avoir fusillé trois fois, pour le moins, par contre, si c'est lui qui le fait, c'est du système D.  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas, ne vas pas te plaindre de l'augmentation de tes primes...



Je ne plains jamais, chacun son rôle... toutefois je ne connais pas d'assureur qui fasse honnètement son travail à l'aide de relations humaines (et pas forcemment contractuelles).. 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On voit ici la dichotomie qui règne dans l'esprit du français moyen : si l'assureur lui fait un coup de ce genre, c'est de l'escroquerie, il faut le pendre après l'avoir fusillé trois fois, pour le moins, par contre, si c'est lui qui le fait, c'est du système D.



Serais tu représentant de cette noble profession???       , rassures-toi, c'est juste pour faire un mot, mais j'ai quand même quelques anecdotes interressantes à ce sujet... un jour, un fil peut-être...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

A lire


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

J'ai lu, et je peux te dire que certaines ne sont pas si authentiques qu'ils le disent. Avant de me recycler dans l'informatique, j'ai travaillé 17 ans dans l'assurance, et celles des bêtes à cornes était déjà connue comme non authentique en 1970, lorsque j'ai commencé à y travailler. Celle de la jeune femme qui nourrit son enfant au sein et n'arrive pas à joindre les deux bouts, je l'ai lue pour la première fois en 1972, dans un recueil des perles ... de la sécurité sociale.


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

c'est toujoours aussi beau..


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

Ce n'est (peut etre) pas vrai, mais je trouve ça tellement drole...


----------



## sylko (8 Novembre 2005)

Très pratique pour les banlieues. En vente sur Amazon pour 20'000 dollars.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2005)

Et ça fait aussi le nylon et le polyester ?


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> escroquerie à l'assurance: c'est pas beau, ça




il n'y a pas d'escroquerie. le gars qui travaillait sur la voiture était un type d'un garage (ma voiture était immobilisé sur place à cause du Neiman)...

il n'y avait aucun mensonge dans la déclaration, juste qu'ils sont très classes chez ZéroTracas (je n'ai jamais hésité à payer plus pour avoir une bonne assurance)

tiens, un petit coucou à Chrislm de Zérotracas !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas d'escroquerie. le gars qui travaillait sur la voiture était un type d'un garage (ma voiture était immobilisé sur place à cause du Neiman)...
> 
> il n'y avait aucun mensonge dans la déclaration, juste qu'ils sont très classes chez ZéroTracas (je n'ai jamais hésité à payer plus pour avoir une bonne assurance)
> 
> tiens, un petit coucou à Chrislm de Zérotracas !!





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... j'avais pas encore dit que c'était mon père qui faisait des travaux dessus hein...



fallait dire que ton père est garagiste...


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

nan, nan, il était cadre sup à la Poste... 

c'est un de ses amis qui a déconné dans cette affaire ! 

m'en fous, j'ai gagné de l'argent et j'ai arrêté de donner de l'argent à la Préfecture de Police de Paris !!


----------



## duracel (26 Novembre 2005)

Richard Burns est mort.


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Novembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Richard Burns est mort.



c'est un peu tôt, c'est toujours con....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Richard Burns est mort.




Non?!? Lui???...


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>




que vient foutre SMG là-dedans ?!!


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> que vient foutre SMG là-dedans ?!!




La rapidité de transmission de la boite ?:mouais: :love: 

Ou alors je verrais autre chose...mais la charte....:rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Novembre 2005)

c'est toujours le même pote à moi qui revient dans ce forum, celui qu'on voyait avec Jacques Villeneuve tantôt, c'est lui qui a organisé ces séances photos... Dûr métier que la F1


----------



## Sky My Wife (29 Novembre 2005)

Voici ma voiture préférée

Elle a de l'avenir ... sans pétrole elle fonctionnera encore !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma voiture préférée
> 
> Elle a de l'avenir ... sans pétrole elle fonctionnera encore !



Et alors ça ! Pour l'hiver et les familles nombreuses, c'est nickel !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

​
hop, quelques jours que je roule ne for4 Brabus...
et hum....apres, le roadster, il est sur que c'est plus confortable...
mais le plus impressionnat, c'est la puissance de cettez petite voiture...
pinaise, ça fuse....
23,5 m/ko de couple.....177 cheveux....le tout pour 1000Ko....
6,7 s du 0 a 100....
222 Km/H
impressionnant.....bien plus energique qu'une 206 RC ou une Clio RS....
bluffant....
enfin, sinon, la finition est pas mal, gros progres depuis la ForTwo...qui etait vraiment legere...
non, bien....
apres, faut aimer le look....


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 177 cheveux....le tout pour 1000Ko....



Donc, elle n'est pas chauve ... c'est bien, pour moins d'un méga-octet.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, elle n'est pas chauve ... c'est bien, pour moins d'un méga-octet.



vous aviez bien evidemment compris chevaux et KiloGramme.... 

toujours pret pour une boutade, mon cher calembourgman.....


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ​
> hop, quelques jours que je roule ne for4 Brabus...
> et hum....apres, le roadster, il est sur que c'est plus confortable...
> mais le plus impressionnat, c'est la puissance de cettez petite voiture...
> ...



dans tous les cas, c'est bien qu'ils aient enfin mis un moteur, parce que la première version de la for4 était franchement trop légère... ça a l'air bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> dans tous les cas, c'est bien qu'ils aient enfin mis un moteur, parce que la première version de la for4 était franchement trop légère... ça a l'air bien



d'autant qu'ils ont enfin, accepté de mettre une boite meca sur ce modele...car la boite sequentielle etait pas mal, mais un peu lente dans beaucoup de cas........


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2005)

et tu peux m'en donner le prix?
Si ça ne choque personne bien sûr...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Novembre 2005)

Même question. Plus de 20000 euros ?

(perso j'aime beaucoup l'intérieur. J'ai un petit souci avec le pif à deux niveaux*, mais bon, on doit s'y faire si le reste suit bien   )

* encore que...


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2005)

j'ai la réponse : 26600¤, c'est quand même un peu beaucoup peut-être...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

Voilà une petit auto sportive sympa, bon, ce n'est qu'un proto mais qui sait. 
La Citroën C-AirPlay


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2005)

2 adultes, 2 enfants, facile à garer, découvrable targa, portes-à-faux très courts : j'en veux une !  

et à mon goût, bcp  plus sexy qu'une smart !


----------



## iMax (2 Décembre 2005)

Citroën revient, c'est cool ça ! :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Citroën revient, c'est cool ça ! :love:



mouais, ils étaient partis où????






je trouve qu'ils ont toujours fait des voitures magnifiques...  

      *

*MOUHAAAAHHAAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la réponse : 26600¤, c'est quand même un peu beaucoup peut-être...




oui, oui....c'est ça...
mais avec le toit panoramique, les sieges cuirs et chauffants, l'ordinateur de bord, tout l'habillage sport, la clim auto, le pack audio et en plus, ils m'ont fait cadeau du GPS...........
enfin, effectivement, ça reste cher...
mais comparé au Roadster Brabus qui avoisinait les 30000¤...
et par rapport a la concurrence Renault ou Peugeot, c'est juste 3000¤ plus cher, mais avec de meilleure performance, et un coté un peu plus original....


----------



## guytantakul (2 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mouais, ils étaient partis où????
> 
> je trouve qu'ils ont toujours fait des voitures magnifiques...


Y'a pas meilleur antivol, pourtant... 
Porte ouverte, les clés sur le neimann, elle est encore là le lendemain  

(j'aime beaucoup le proto citroen, mais bon, trop petit pour ramener plusieurs filles de boite )


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 2 adultes, 2 enfants, facile à garer, découvrable targa, portes-à-faux très courts : j'en veux une !
> 
> et à mon goût, bcp  plus sexy qu'une smart !



Moi aussi j'en veux une. 
ou la future Fiat 500 alias Trepiuno





ou la futur Twingo si elle est sympa. 
Les grosses voitures, c'est pour les femmes.  
(dans notre ménage en tous cas.  )


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (j'aime beaucoup le proto citroen, mais bon, trop petit pour ramener plusieurs filles de boite )




je vais pas en boite... 

... ma femme non plus ! 

donc, ça va... 

et puis, chez moi, c'est comme chez mon poto Paulo : "-il me faut une voiture avec un gros coffre pour le travail !
- ok ma chérie.  moi, un truc petit et rigolo... 
-euh, t'es sûr ?
-oui, oui... comme ça, on partira en vacances avec Ta voiture et je pourrais dormir tranquille* car tu  conduis bien ma chérie !   "


* ne jamais abaisser le siège en version couchette, jamais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas en boite...
> 
> ... ma femme non plus !
> 
> ...



Hum ... Ça sent le vécu, là. Tu devrais ouvrir un fil pour nous raconter tout ça, qu'on se marre un bon coup !


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2005)

ah ouais... ah ouais...

je commence à comprendre tous les autres....

surtout le purfils...

ah ouais...



je comprends que ton humour soit célèbre... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je pensais pouvoir patienter encore un peu, mais le garagiste est formel "vendez... et vite !!"  :hein: 
Bref, le Renault Espace familiale est à remplacer dans les plus brefs délais... 

J'hésite donc entre ça :














et ça :










La Saab à ma préférence :love: la Passat celle de madame  ce qui ne facilite pas mon choix  (équipement, motorisation et prix à peu prés équivalent...)
Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

J'ai une SAAB..et aussi eu une Passat...

JE préfère la SAAB elle est plus originale, et le tableau de bord est génial...celui de la passat est trop strict à mon goût...

Deux très bonnes voitures...
J'ai eu des problèmes de fiabilité avec SAAB ( peut-être un hasard...)
Jamais eu de soucis avec VW


----------



## iMax (3 Décembre 2005)

Saab, sans hésiter :love: 

Elle avait quoi l'Espace familiale ?


----------



## darthfloflo (3 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pensais pouvoir patienter encore un peu, mais le garagiste est formel "vendez... et vite !!"  :hein:
> Bref, le Renault Espace familiale est à remplacer dans les plus brefs délais...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exterieurement, je préfère la passat...
mais on n'a pas de photos des intérieurs.
VW a la réputation d'etre fiable+++
après il faut les essayer...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Saab, sans hésiter :love:
> 
> Elle avait quoi l'Espace familiale ?



Elle a 185000 km et 9 ans... (et une batterie neuve depuis 1 hr)... petits problèmes à répétition depuis 2 mois  ... elle est à vendre 

J'utilise une Saab depuis 4 ans pour le boulot (coupé 9.3 TD)... 
J'ai eu qq pbs (casse moteur à 70 000 km du à un défaut de conception des soupapes) mais j'en suis malgré tout très content... 



			
				 darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> ...mais on n'a pas de photos des intérieurs...


http://www.saab.com/main/FR/fr/index.html
http://www.volkswagen.fr/passatsw/


----------



## darthfloflo (3 Décembre 2005)

ouais, ben vw, c'est tjs aussi austère à l'intérieur...


----------



## woulf (3 Décembre 2005)

sur la saab le système gps/hp et compagnie permet de brancher un "lecteur MP3", bref, on dira qu'y pas photo 

Sympa la saab, comme tu dis quelques soucis fiabilité, mais même si malgré ça tu es content, bah... le choix est fait


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Décembre 2005)

Saab, sans hésiter 1 seconde... et la mettre en balance avec un VW, c'est tenter la comparaison entre un Apple et un Dell... Il faut être fou...  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Saab, sans hésiter 1 seconde... et la mettre en balance avec un VW, c'est tenter la comparaison entre un Apple et un Dell... Il faut être fou...  :mouais:




T'es rude avec VW


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Décembre 2005)

non, réaliste, cite moi une voiture réussie chez VW???


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> non, réaliste, cite moi une voiture réussie chez VW???




Golf ( pas le modo ), Touareg ... non ? :mouais: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Golf ( pas le modo ), Touareg ... non ? :mouais: :love:



La golf, c'e'st la même voiture que celle qu'ont sortis tous les constructeurs auto depuis 30 ans, et le touareg, si je ne m'abuse c'est un cayenne sans moteur... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> La golf, c'e'st la même voiture que celle qu'ont sortis tous les constructeurs auto depuis 30 ans, et le touareg, si je ne m'abuse c'est un cayenne sans moteur... :rateau:




Sans moteur ???

Le V10 diesel est pas trop mal...à mon avis


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sans moteur ???
> 
> Le V10 diesel est pas trop mal...à mon avis



C'est bien là qu'il y a une erreur dans ton jugement, il n'existe pas de bon moteur DIESEL, petite précision, si l'on excepte les progrés faits sur l'émanation de CO2, la combustion d'un carburant "fioul" émet un petit millier de substances polluantes qui n'existent pas à la sortie d'un pôt d'échappement "essence"... Donc je ne vois pas de quoi tu peux parler...


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien là qu'il y a une erreur dans ton jugement, il n'existe pas de bon moteur DIESEL, petite précision, si l'on excepte les progrés faits sur l'émanation de CO2, la combustion d'un carburant "fioul" émet un petit millier de substances polluantes qui n'existent pas à la sortie d'un pôt d'échappement "essence"... Donc je ne vois pas de quoi tu peux parler...




Oh moi tu sais  pourvu que le matin elle ne pose pas trop de problèmes...

Suis pas un expert en tuture..

Pour en revenir au sujet...la SAAB c'est pas mal comme choix  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> non, réaliste, cite moi une voiture réussie chez VW???


Ma sirocco GTS ! Trop bien cette caisse  

(euh, c'est vieux, hein... je roule en 206 comme tout le monde aujourd'hui )


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ma scirocco GTS ! Trop bien cette caisse




Je me souviens de cette voiture...

Après ils ont fait la Corrado non...

Ah! la Corrado que de souvenirs...je l'ai eue en version VR6 190 CV...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est exactement ça ! 

(tout l'arrière est pareil que la sirroc')


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça !
> 
> (tout l'arrière est pareil que la sirroc')




Super caisse.. comme dirait mon garagiste


----------



## darthfloflo (3 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> La golf, c'e'st la même voiture que celle qu'ont sortis tous les constructeurs auto depuis 30 ans, et le touareg, si je ne m'abuse c'est un cayenne sans moteur... :rateau:


 
Quand elle me laisse sur place sur la toroute, je me dis qu'il doit bien y avoir un moteur dedans... Nos voisins luxembourgeois aiment autant la cayenne que le touareg quand ils déboulent comme des oufs sur l'A31


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> Quand elle me laisse sur place sur la toroute, je me dis qu'il doit bien y avoir un moteur dedans... Nos voisins luxembourgeois aiment autant la cayenne que le touareg quand ils déboulent comme des oufs sur l'A31




oui avec le V10 , il n'y a pas beaucoups de voitures (normales) qui lui résiste en accélération, malgré ses 2 tonnes...:rateau:


----------



## darthfloflo (3 Décembre 2005)

elles maitrisent au poil le freinage aussi, deavnt les radars automatiques !


----------



## golf (4 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien là qu'il y a une erreur dans ton jugement, il n'existe pas de bon moteur DIESEL, petite précision, si l'on excepte les progrés faits sur l'émanation de CO2, la combustion d'un carburant "fioul" émet un petit millier de substances polluantes qui n'existent pas à la sortie d'un pôt d'échappement "essence"... Donc je ne vois pas de quoi tu peux parler...


Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## golf (4 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Saab, sans hésiter 1 seconde...


Bof !...
Aujourd'hui, Saab = Opel


----------



## woulf (4 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de cette voiture...
> 
> Après ils ont fait la Corrado non...
> 
> Ah! la Corrado que de souvenirs...je l'ai eue en version VR6 190 CV...



De mémoire y'avait aussi eu avant la VR6 une version avec le compresseur G60


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2005)

oui... qui suprenait pas mal ses conducteurs si je me souviens bien...

par contre, les voitures tunées, c'est toujours aussi bon pour jacky.com !


----------



## guytantakul (5 Décembre 2005)

C'aurait pu être de bon ton sans cet horrible étrier rouge et le pare-choc anti-brouillard très bizarre


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de cette voiture...
> 
> Après ils ont fait la Corrado non...
> 
> Ah! la Corrado que de souvenirs...je l'ai eue en version VR6 190 CV...



C'qu'était terrible, sur cette voiture, c'était les accélérations :


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

hum hum
Le nouveau classe G


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


Ce qui est dommage avec ce nouveau Classe G, c'est que Mercedes abandonne le terrain des vrais baroudeurs basiques [tant civils que militaires] et qu'il n'y a plus d'européens en lice à part les discrets Magna-Steyr (et encore plus très longtemps) [ex Steyr-Puch] et Auverland !


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Décembre 2005)

ressemble un peu à un 4x4 américain, genre GMC de jack Bauer, pas terrible...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est dommage avec ce nouveau Classe G, c'est que Mercedes abandonne le terrain des vrais baroudeurs basiques [tant civils que militaires] et qu'il n'y a plus d'européens en lice à part les discrets Magna-Steyr (et encore plus très longtemps) [ex Steyr-Puch] et Auverland !



Très juste, j'ai envie de dire, un abandon de plus.
Pourtant, il reste pas mal de personnes + militaires qui ont besoin d'un "vrai 4x4".
Heureusement, les Japonais sont là...


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

bien. les voitures pour les militaires passe encore mais les voitures de gros bourrins.... merci ! 

ça fait bien longtemps que nos agriculteurs n'ont plus les moyens de se payer un Mercedes G de toute façon...  

ya que l'armée française qui y arrive !


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Décembre 2005)

donc, un  rien plus classe quand même:






avec un petit V8 de 4,2l, ça commence à aller bien   :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

Là c'est ...pas trop mal...


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, les Japonais sont là...


Il y a quand même Land-Rover et son Defender toujours assemblé en GB mais sous la coupe de Ford.



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya que l'armée française qui y arrive !


Même pas, le P4 de Peugeot est une licence Steyr :rateau: 
Mais de ce côté là, Auverland fourni.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2005)

Audi revient en endurance avec une équipe officiel et une nouvelle auto munie d'un V10 Diesel.
Peugeot rejoindra Audi avec le même type de motorisation en 2007.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> hum hum
> Le nouveau classe G




Je me sens plus attiré par ce qu'il y a sur le plateau .......


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, chez AUDI, je garde une préférence pour l'essence



Là je signe des deux pieds et des deux mains (parce qu'il faut bien tout ça pour la maitriser)  , mais c'est encore un peu cher pour moi, je vais plutôt viser ça:     






Quoique...


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> En occasion, y a des bonnes affaires  crois moi !



je sais, c'était un gag... d'ailleurs je suis en train de tenter ma chance sur Ebay avec un range vogue 4,6l HSE qui est bien... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens plus attiré par ce qu'il y a sur le plateau .......




Pareil, celle de l'arrière est beaucoup plus chouette.


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

*F1: Michelin arrêtera fin 2006*



> La décision de Michelin de quitter la Formule 1 à l'issue du Championnat du monde 2006, annoncée mercredi, est, comme le souligne Edouard Michelin, patron de la société éponyme, "l'aboutissement d'un profond désaccord entre la philosophie sportive qui anime Michelin depuis toujours et les pratiques de gestion des autorités de la F1".



et bien ça continue...:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de faire les malins, montrez nous de quoi vous êtes capables
> 
> Ca se passe là




Déjà bu !

Fait du premier coup en moins de la moitié du temps imparti...

http://perso.numericable.fr/~tlebihan/107.jpg


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je l'ai cassée tout de suite, mais c'est normal, c'est une Peugeot...


----------



## sylko (15 Décembre 2005)

Intel sera partenaire de l'écurie de Formule 1, BMW-Sauber.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Si la gestion moteur est sous Windows, ils sont pas près de gagner !


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si la gestion moteur est sous Windows, ils sont pas près de gagner !




Mais ils justifieront plus facilement le manque de résultats


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Toi, t'as jamais eu affaire au S.A.V. de microttesoft ? Ils sont très fort pour t'expliquer que le bug ne vient pas de leur programme, mais de ce avec quoi il est en interaction. Officiellement, il n'y a AUCUN bug dans windaube. :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as jamais eu affaire au S.A.V. de microttesoft ? Ils sont très fort pour t'expliquer que le bug ne vient pas de leur programme, mais de ce avec quoi il est en interaction. Officiellement, il n'y a AUCUN bug dans windaube. :mouais:




Officiellement je te crois à 100%...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Intel sera partenaire de l'écurie de Formule 1, BMW-Sauber.



je crois bien que le but est que l'écurie devienne BMW-BMW, Sauber n'est plus là que pour une transition d'un an (et je vous signale que BMW est le premier constructeur qui ait proposé des connexions Ipod dans leurs véhicules, toujours en option certes mais avec un vrai système de gestion de l'Ipod par l'autoradio...Ils en sont remonté un petit peu dans mon estime - mais ils sont toujours très bas quand même-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien que le but est que l'écurie devienne BMW-BMW, Sauber n'est plus là que pour une transition d'un an (et je vous signale que BMW est le premier constructeur qui ait proposé des connexions Ipod dans leurs véhicules, toujours en option certes mais avec un vrai système de gestion de l'Ipod par l'autoradio...Ils en sont remonté un petit peu dans mon estime - mais ils sont toujours très bas quand même-)



BMW met des iPod dans ses Formules 1 ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## y&b (19 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> BMW met des iPod dans ses Formules 1 ?  :affraid: :affraid:



C'est que c'est long 70 tours, y faut bien qu'ils s'occupent les gars ....


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Décembre 2005)

comme ça, notre bon Jacquot pourra écouter du Charlebois à tue-tête pendant ses longs grand-prix seul devant...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Décembre 2005)

du moins pour finir les grand-prix...


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est ça la différence entre cette bande d'amateurs et la Scuderia, chez nous c'est le moteur la musique


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça la différence entre cette bande d'amateurs et la Scuderia, chez nous c'est le moteur la musique



quand tu parles de la scuderia, tu parles de la Fiat pilotée par Von Hindenbourg???


----------



## sylko (19 Décembre 2005)

Plus un seul Français en F1, Alonso qui se tire chez McLaren-Mercedes, Michelin qui abandonne et Renault qui va certainement faire de même en 2007. Ca va mal en France.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça la différence entre cette bande d'amateurs et la Scuderia, chez nous c'est le moteur la musique



Vi, à la scuderia, comme musique, ils ont, enfin, avaient, surtout de la lyr ... euh ... Lire


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> quand tu parles de la scuderia, tu parles de la Fiat pilotée par Von Hindenbourg???


Roooh, voyons, c'est quoi ces préjugés??


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Plus un seul Français en F1, Alonso qui se tire chez McLaren-Mercedes, Michelin qui abandonne et Renault qui va certainement faire de même en 2007. Ca va mal en France.



Renault abandonnerait la f1, au moment ou Apple sortirait des PB octo core, cadencés à 8000 terahertz, belle rumeur...:rateau:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Plus un seul Français en F1, Alonso qui se tire chez McLaren-Mercedes, Michelin qui abandonne et Renault qui va certainement faire de même en 2007. Ca va mal en France.


Ah ma brave dame, je ne vous le fais pas dire  
Tout fout le camp


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rappelle qu'il y a quand même ce môssieu
> (...)
> 
> qui discute avec Jean Todt pour essayer une Ferrari




Oui, mais Valentino Rossi aussi a fait des essais sur Ferrari, ainsi que le cousin du beau-frère de mon charcutier....     . ce n'est quand même pas tout à fait le même pilotage, et à part Damon Hill, il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui sont arrivés en F1 sans être passé par d'autres monoplaces avant...  Ils ne sont que 22 au départ sur la grille, c'est pas beaucoup...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui sont arrivés en F1 sans être passé par d'autres monoplaces avant...  Ils ne sont que 22 au départ sur la grille, c'est pas beaucoup...



Il n'y en a pas non plus beaucoup qui, sans avoir fait de monoplace au par avant, se sont présentés en tant que "Champion du monde en titre" ...


----------



## sylko (20 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais Valentino Rossi aussi a fait des essais sur Ferrari, ainsi que le cousin du beau-frère de mon charcutier....     . ce n'est quand même pas tout à fait le même pilotage, et à part Damon Hill, il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui sont arrivés en F1 sans être passé par d'autres monoplaces avant... Ils ne sont que 22 au départ sur la grille, c'est pas beaucoup...


 
Oui, même le fils de mon garagiste a faillit tester une F1, l'an prochain. Il a encore le temps. Il n'a que 17 ans.


----------



## y&b (20 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais Valentino Rossi aussi a fait des essais sur Ferrari, ainsi que le cousin du beau-frère de mon charcutier....     . ce n'est quand même pas tout à fait le même pilotage, et à part Damon Hill, il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui sont arrivés en F1 sans être passé par d'autres monoplaces avant...  Ils ne sont que 22 au départ sur la grille, c'est pas beaucoup...


Oui mais lui, il fait des essais car il a déjà un contrat en poche pour 2008 ...


----------



## sylko (20 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais lui, il fait des essais car il a déjà un contrat en poche pour 2008 ...


 
Qui a un contrat en poche???


----------



## y&b (20 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Qui a un contrat en poche???


 Rossi, si si et avec Raikonen ...
Quel gachi ... :rateau:


----------



## sylko (20 Décembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Rossi, si si et avec Raikonen ...
> Quel gachi ... :rateau:


 

Il n'y a rien de signé. Rossi hésite encore. Di Montezemolo lui laisse jusqu&#8217;en juin 2006 pour lui faire connaître sa décision.


----------



## y&b (20 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a rien de signé. Rossi hésite encore. Di Montezemolo lui laisse jusqu&#8217;en juin 2006 pour lui faire connaître sa décision.


Ça c'est ce qu'il dise, mais tu sais, chez fiat, rien n'est simple ...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a pas non plus beaucoup qui, sans avoir fait de monoplace au par avant, se sont présentés en tant que "Champion du monde en titre" ...



Si... Damon Hill... en moto Enduro


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2005)

Vous connaissez tous l' Eliica cette voiture électrique à 8 roues... Formidable !!!

D'après ce qui se raconte son fonctionnement est d'une ingéniosité extrème et présage les véhicules absolument propres de demain.

Chacune des 8 roues est accouplée à un moteur électrique. Lorsque les batteries sont chargées, 4 roues seulement entraînent la voiture...
Les quatre autres roues mettent en mouvement les autres moteurs électriques qui par leur parfaite réversibilité produisent l'électricité qui charge les batteries. Et voilà ! 

Il suffisait d'y penser !

Pas de carburant brûlé et donc pas de pollution !


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

très interressant, quoique très inspiré de la DS, donc un peu trop rétro pour moi...


----------



## sylko (20 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez tous l' Eliica cette voiture électrique à 8 roues... Formidable !!!
> 
> D'après ce qui se raconte son fonctionnement est d'une ingéniosité extrème et présage les véhicules absolument propres de demain.
> 
> ...


 
370 km/h durant 5 minutes. C'est débile!   

http://www.eliica.com

Déjà que le design de ma Prius ne plaît pas à Golf, alors avec celle-là, j'ose même pas y penser. Quoique... elle ressemble à une DS.


----------



## y&b (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> En rose on se croirait dans les Thunder Birds avec la Rolls de Lady Penelope


 C'est un peu ça


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> 370 km/h durant 5 minutes. C'est débile!
> (...)



là, je ne suis pas complètement d'accord, c'est une bonne vitesse de base...  

mais ne croyez vous pas que c'est un pipeau complet ce site, j'ai du mal à croire à un concept aussi soit-disant révolutionnaire dont il n'y a pas plus de supports dans toutes les langues, avec une reprise par des médias nationaux???


----------



## sylko (20 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> là, je ne suis pas complètement d'accord, c'est une bonne vitesse de base...
> 
> mais ne croyez vous pas que c'est un pipeau complet ce site, j'ai du mal à croire à un concept aussi soit-disant révolutionnaire dont il n'y a pas plus de supports dans toutes les langues, avec une reprise par des médias nationaux???


 
Fait une recherche sur Google ...ou sur le blog d'Eliica. 

Utilise quand même un traducteur. Ca aide!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez tous l' Eliica cette voiture électrique à 8 roues... Formidable !!!
> 
> D'après ce qui se raconte son fonctionnement est d'une ingéniosité extrème et présage les véhicules absolument propres de demain.
> 
> ...




J'ai un peu de mal a croire à ce mouvement perpétuel, le rendement énergétique doit être négatif (sauf en descente), car l'énergie servant a entraîner les roues génératrices doit être ajouté a celle qui permet de mouvoir la voiture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu de mal a croire à ce mouvement perpétuel, le rendement énergétique doit être négatif (sauf en descente), car l'énergie servant a entraîner les roues génératrices doit être ajouté a celle qui permet de mouvoir la voiture.



En fait, c'est pire, une telle voiture ne pourrait même pas bouger, le rendement des générateurs n'étant pas de 100%, il faut plus d'ampère heure pour charger une batterie qu'elle ne peut en donner, donc comme dans ce cas, cette batterie est la seule source d'énergie, elle ne peut en aucun cas fournir le courant de sa propre recharge.


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2005)

:hosto:  :bebe:  

Dommage ! Le pot aux roses est découvert...

 :hosto:  :bebe:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:  :bebe:
> 
> Dommage ! Le pot aux roses est découvert...
> 
> :hosto:  :bebe:



c'est pas bien grave, elle était môche quand même...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2005)

madame concombre a craqué pour ça, la nouvelle petite citadine "Aygo" de Toyota 






C'est sur que ça va la changer de la Renault Espace !! :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Ce matin en allant chercher ma tire dans le garage commun en sous sol de l'immeuble, je tombe sur une vieille porsche (je ne connais pas ce modèle, hybride 911-924, dans le genre en tout cas). 

Je vais faire mon enquête pour être copain avec mon voisin futur ami-tu-me-la-prêtes-allez


----------



## Patamach (21 Décembre 2005)

Fut un temps pas si lointain je conduisais cette adorable Fiat 600 Multipla.
... un vrai piège à meufs d'ailleurs ...  ... ca les faisait marrer


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Décembre 2005)

Il est ou l'avant de cette "voiture"


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

nulle part, c'est une fiat...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Décembre 2005)

J'aime bien la banquette arriere aussi 
en ouvrant le toit, ca fait planétarium


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> madame concombre a craqué pour ça, la nouvelle petite citadine "Aygo" de Toyota
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est sympa cette petite mais j'ai un faible pour la version Citroën.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Fut un temps pas si lointain je conduisais cette adorable Fiat 600 Multipla.
> ... un vrai piège à meufs d'ailleurs ...  ... ca les faisait marrer




Raaaaaaa elle est terrible.


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

puis on imagine bien le camion de pompier à 80km/h par le travers..., le gros, le 4x4 pour les incendies de montagne...


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin en allant chercher ma tire dans le garage commun en sous sol de l'immeuble, je tombe sur une vieille porsche (je ne connais pas ce modèle, hybride 911-924, dans le genre en tout cas).
> 
> Je vais faire mon enquête pour être copain avec mon voisin futur ami-tu-me-la-prêtes-allez




euh... hybride... genre pas une 912 donc ? une 968* ?

* l' "hybride 944 à ½il de 928"

ou pire encore ? genre une 911 à nez plat ? 

ça, j'imagine pas dans le parking souterrain... 
c'est pas ça mais l'avant rétro est bien aussi
une flat-nose ? genre phares escamotables ?
tankkkeu (tant que...)
sinon, pour aller faire les courses rapidement... 

un Kit Koenig ne criant pas son nom peut-être...


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

moi je prends la tant que


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2005)

déçu par les reprises de la Vel Satis ?


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

certes non, je l'aime bien moi cette caisse, bien que l'avantime fût mieux mais bon tant pis...


----------



## iMax (21 Décembre 2005)

Y'a quelque chose d'assez sympa qui va sortir bientôt... (actuellement en phase de tests)


















On parle du 2.0 atmo de la précédente version, poussé à 197ch accouplé à une nouvelle boite 6. Les performances devraient être comparables à celles de l'ancienne génération... Foutue prise de poids :hein: 

Mais j'aime bien quand même, j'avoue


----------



## House M.D. (21 Décembre 2005)

Beeuuuuuuuh... Renault, aux ........... !!!




			
				Guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin en allant chercher ma tire dans le garage commun en sous sol de l'immeuble, je tombe sur une vieille porsche (je ne connais pas ce modèle, hybride 911-924, dans le genre en tout cas).



Guytan, pas ça quand même??? :






Parce que sinon c'est une rareté, je t'en supplie, une photo !!!!  

Pour les personnes voulant en savoir plus, les 911 Flat Nose ont été faites à la demande durant la période de gloire de la 935 Moby Dick, surnommée ainsi en raison de son arrière à rallonge :


----------



## y&b (22 Décembre 2005)

Aux chiottes renault, mais champion du monde de F1 tout de même .... (pilote et constructeur, pour en rajouté une couche).
Mais ne polémiquons pas .... 
En parlant de porsche, j'ai eu la chance d'essayer ça, et franchement ça envoie du bois .... (porche gt3 cup)


----------



## House M.D. (22 Décembre 2005)

Mmmm, très joli essai... :love: :love: :love:

Dans la catégorie hors normes, je suis l'auteur d'un essai de la Enzo d'un gentil ami italien sur le circuit du Castelet... j'en redemande :love: :love: :love: :love:   

Pour la polémique, nan, certains me connaissant, mieux vaut ne pas entrer dedans, Tifosi pure souche...


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Décembre 2005)

et puis en 20 ans de présence dans le championnat F1, renault approche du nombre de titres de ferrari... qui eux sont là depuis le début (presque 80 ans quand même)... 

enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et puis en 20 ans de présence dans le championnat F1, renault approche du nombre de titres de ferrari... qui eux sont là depuis le début (presque 80 ans quand même)...
> 
> enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...



Là, tu apporte de l'eau à son moulin, la question est : "combien de titre aurait Renault s'il avait participé à autant de championnats du monde que Ferrari ?"

Par ailleurs, ça induit la question subsidiaire suivante : "Si toutes les écuries avaient fait comme Renault (Participation épisodique au championnat du monde seulement lorsqu'elles sont au top), y aurait-il encore un championnat du monde ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

Le P.S.G. est toujours "à son top" ... C'est bien là son problème


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu apporte de l'eau à son moulin, la question est : "combien de titre aurait Renault s'il avait participé à autant de championnats du monde que Ferrari ?"
> 
> Par ailleurs, ça induit la question subsidiaire suivante : "Si toutes les écuries avaient fait comme Renault (Participation épisodique au championnat du monde seulement lorsqu'elles sont au top), y aurait-il encore un championnat du monde ?"



pour être au top, il faut faire tourner les voitures en condition réelles, et quand tu gagnes 6 championnats d'affilés, tu as tout interet à laisser les autres faire leur propres recherches, sinon tu tues la logique de championnat...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

Une "nouvelle" Lamborghini Miura au salon de Détroit.   
Réinterpretation moderne de Walter De Silva.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

Volswagen se cherche...  






Ca me fait penser à quelque chose...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une "nouvelle" Lamborghini Miura au salon de Détroit.
> Réinterpretation moderne de Walter De Silva.




J'espère qu'elle aura moins tendance à lever le nez à hautes vitesses que la Miura d'origine..


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une "nouvelle" Lamborghini Miura au salon de Détroit.
> Réinterpretation moderne de Walter De Silva.
> ...




elle est tout simplement magnifique... :love:  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'elle aura moins tendance à lever le nez à hautes vitesses que la Miura d'origine..



Espérons que si. 
Il faut garder l'esprit d'origine.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Espérons que si.
> Il faut garder l'esprit d'origine.


 pour une fois, je vais être d'accord avec toi, mais que cela ne se reproduise pas trop souvent, hein!!!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois, je vais être d'accord avec toi, mais que cela ne se reproduise pas trop souvent, hein!!!



Je pense que tu sera d'accord avec moi pour dire que cette Aston Martin Rapide est assez sexy. 
 
(l'Aston, pas la fille !  )


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

fichtre, sans aucun doute...je ne ferais qu'un reproche au cul (de la voiture, hein, pas des filles) que je trouve très "américaniaiseux"...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> fichtre, sans aucun doute...je ne ferais qu'un reproche au cul (de la voiture, hein, pas des filles) que je trouve très "américaniaiseux"...



Personnellement, je suis assez fan des américaniaiseuses.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu sera d'accord avec moi pour dire que cette Aston Martin Rapide est assez sexy.




Elle est superbe...l'Aston...

PS: je prend l'option double airbag sur(belles) jambes aussi :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je suis assez fan des américaniaiseuses.



Apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (6 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une "nouvelle" Lamborghini Miura au salon de Détroit.
> Réinterpretation moderne de Walter De Silva.



Très jolie en effet


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> un faux air de FORD GT40 nan



Oui, comme à l'époque, elle se ressemblait aussi.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Ferrari 600 Imola...

http://autotelegraaf.nl/vanonzeredactie/?id=40254


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> fichtre, sans aucun doute...je ne ferais qu'un reproche au cul (de la voiture, hein, pas des filles) que je trouve très "américaniaiseux"...


Je trouve que ça ressemble plutôt à l'arrière des mercedes ...






Mais c'est un peu pareil


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Elles sont magnifique ces Mercedes...


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont magnifique ces Mercedes...


C'est clair 

Tiens, pour la peine ...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)




----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...



C'est pas tout à fait la même, mais elle est bien quand même  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ferrari 600 Imola...
> 
> http://autotelegraaf.nl/vanonzeredactie/?id=40254



Elle est superbe, bien plus dynamique que la 575.


----------



## House M.D. (8 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> tu crois ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je prends le tout... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2006)

Elle est décidément superbe cete nouvelle Ferrari.   
620 cv, est bien raisonnable. 











Mazda présente un joli proto.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 620 cv, est bien raisonnable.



Bien sur que oui, pour doubler un camion en montée, sur une departementale 



PS : c'est vrai qu'elle est superbe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Oldie but goodie :love: :love: :love: :style:
Dans le genre suicidaire, la proche couisine du colt 45...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Avec les Goodyear Eagle ....la frime :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oldie but goodie :love: :love: :love: :style:
> Dans le genre suicidaire, la proche couisine du colt 45...



De la vrai voiture plaisir, pas d'aide à la conduite, que du brut.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Janvier 2006)

Pis en kit, la cobra, c'est pas bien cher. 
On peut facilement adapter des moteurs de ford sierra dessus pour commencer


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est décidément superbe cete nouvelle Ferrari.
> 620 cv, est bien raisonnable.



:afraid:ça dans le rétro


----------



## guytantakul (9 Janvier 2006)

Vade retro satanas (oui, les jantes)


----------



## iMax (9 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pis en kit, la cobra, c'est pas bien cher.
> On peut facilement adapter des moteurs de ford sierra dessus pour commencer



Mouais...  

Directement le V8 427 Ford sinon rien :love: (427Ci = 427 pouces cubes = environ 7.4l de cylindrée, si je me souviens bien)






Histoire de...  





:love: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> Directement le V8 427 Ford sinon rien :love: (427Ci = 427 pouces cubes = environ 7.4l de cylindrée, si je me souviens bien)



Kekchose m'échappe dans ton calcul. à 16,39 cc le pouce cube, on arrive à 7 litres tout rond (6997 cc)


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas recalculé, je me suis mal souvenu 

Tu as raison


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un a une idée précise de prix, pour tout ça... On ne sait jamais. des fois qu'un jour j'aie des sous...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vas jeter un oeil par là
> 1980 : http://www.motorlegend.com/annonces-automobile/AC%20COBRA%20289-occasion-9459.html#
> 
> 
> ...


pppffff mais comment est-ce qu'on peut designer des choses aussi belles bordel...  :love:


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a une idée précise de prix, pour tout ça... On ne sait jamais. des fois qu'un jour j'aie des sous...



De mémoire, environ 3'000¤ pour le kit auquel il faut ajouter un moteur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Merci ; car les prix des annonces de picouto m'avaient filé le bourdon...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

*puisque le rêve est permis...*


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *puisque le rêve est permis...*


C'est clair que ça c'est de la bagnole.


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Merci ; car les prix des annonces de picouto m'avaient filé le bourdon...



Damned, il y'a erreur ! J'ai oublié un zéro, c'est 30'000¤ le kit !!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

Te laisses pas abattre patoch, c'est le premier prix le bon. 

Environ 1500 euros pour les tubes soudés ensembles.
Pareil pour la carosserie et les machin style pare-brise et pare-chocs.
Un vieux moteur de sierra, pis on dépouille aussi les roues et quelques accessoires indispensables.

OK, faut être patient et bricoleur, disposer d'un tour et de quelques outils pour usiner des pièces, mais voilà... J'y ai pensé également


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2006)

Le plus dur c'est pas ça, de toute façon...

...c'est de faire homologuer le tout !


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Janvier 2006)

cela dit, j'en ai conduit une un jour, une vraie AC Cobra qui arrivait du rallye Maroc-Classic, et franchement ça surprend... Déja, il n'y avait que trois vitesses, du coup la première était un peu longue mais redoutablement efficace... bref les roues arrières passent très rapidement devant les roues avant...

pas mal, mais l'organisateur de la manifestation m'a très vitre dépossédé, je crains que ce ne fût un manque de confiance... après que j'aie laissé un train de pneus arrière sur le bitûme...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2006)

Longue et efficace ? 
Ca me semble incongru, au vu du poids de cet engin. 
Quelle motorisation (approximative) ?
Ou alors tu es monté dans les tours et fait mumuse avec l'embrayage, non ?


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Longue et efficace ?
> Ca me semble incongru, au vu du poids de cet engin.
> Quelle motorisation (approximative) ?
> Ou alors tu es monté dans les tours et fait mumuse avec l'embrayage, non ?



le V8 de 7000 cm3 initial; et oui j'ai joué de l'embrayage et c'est pour ça qu'on me l'a reprise des mains très vite, parce que je glissais trop dans une halle pleine de stands et de poteaux (c'était pendant le démontage du salon compétition-exception au bourget, en 1991 ou 1992)... Si je me souviens bien, la propriétaire était de strasbourg et elle l'avait prétée gracieusement, ce pourquoi certains n'auraient pas aimé que je la casse, ça aurait fait mauvais effet...


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Janvier 2006)

petite précision, j'avais commencé par caler deux ou trois fois avant de parvenir à la faire rouler, mais c'était bon...


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de "dans le rétro", je me suis chopé ça en revenant du WE du nouvel an et ça fait peur :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est quand même de loin la plus belle!!! j'adore :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> petite précision, j'avais commencé par caler deux ou trois fois avant de parvenir à la faire rouler, mais c'était bon...




Rhââââ ! J'aurais aimé être à ta place en l'occurence 
Sacré veinard ! 

J'en ai vu une fût un temps, mais jamais de la place du pilote... Snif !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2006)

Cli-
	

-quez​


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Ce n'était, apparemment, pas assez puissant pour Porsche, qui a décidé d'associer les deux finition pour donner naissance au Cayenne Turbo S (521 ch). Présenté en première mondiale à l'occasion du salon de Detroit (du 14 au 22 janvier), le nouveau venu ne se distingue que très peu de ses frères. Tout juste dispose-t-il d'un monogramme sur le hayon et de baguette de seuil de portes spécifiques.
C'est en tournant la clef de contact que les choses évoluent. Le Cayenne Turbo S affiche 521 ch, soit le deuxième modèle de route le plus puissant jamais construit par Porsche. En terme de performances, il avale le 0 à 100 km/h en 5,2 secondes et atteint 270 km/h en vitesse de pointe sur circuit. Pour s'arrêter, le modèle dispose de disques de frein dont la taille a été augmentée (380 mm à l'avant et 358 mm à l'arrière).
La transmission intégrale maison (PTM) permet une répartition optimale de la motricité entre les essieux avant et arrière en fonction de l'adhérence. Si besoin est, le conducteur pourra bloquer le différentiel central (de série) et/ou arrière (en option).
Côté équipements, le Cayenne Turbo S dispose de toute la panoplie d'aides à la conduite. ABS et ESP, bien sûr, mais surtout suspension pneumatique réglable avec correcteur d'assiette et amortissement piloté. Pour le confort, Le Turbo S dispose, entre autres, de sièges chauffant (avant et arrière), radar de parking (lui aussi avant et arrière) et phare bi-xénon adaptatif.
Si le véhicule vous tente, il sera commercialisé au tarif de 122 067 euros.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2006)

Ben oui voilà quoi...  En hybride y a pas la même?


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2006)

Et combien consomme ce machin ? Encore un nouveau 4x4 écolo


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui voilà quoi...  En hybride y a pas la même?



Et pourquoi pas en diesel tant que tu y es


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, iMax, parle-nous de ton nouvel avatar ta nouvelle voiture.


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

Ça fera toujours moins de dégat que ces m..... qui roulent au gazoil ...


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2006)

Coming soon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Coming soon...



 Tu bosses chez Feu Vert, et c'est ta voiture de service  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2006)

Non


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cli-
> 
> 
> -quez​



Terrible l'intro.


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

d'accord avec Fog'

par ailleurs, enfin une voiture qui devrait un peu rouler du côté de chez Porsche, parce que leur cayenne, il était un peu mou


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2006)

T'as raison.

Faut bien 521ch pour escalader les trottoirs parisiens


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison.
> 
> Faut bien 521ch pour escalader les trottoirs parisiens




Prètes m'en une et je te montrerai montmartre...


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui, je pense qu'on doit pouvoir grimper aux arbres avec une puissance et un couple pareil... D'autant plus que le Cayenne se débrouille pas trop mal dans le terrain... Mais bon, va faire du franchissement avec ça  

Non, sans dec, qui se sert d'un de ces machin ailleurs que sur route ? Et même ailleurs qu'en ville ?


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

alors que ça, pour monter des trottoirs de 90cm de haut:





















le seul, l'unique, le vrai... :love:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Terrible l'intro.



Ouais ! bolide ! (en plus j'aime moyen le dernier FBS sauf ce morceau - bon choix, M. Honda )
Pis j'aime vraiment bien la ligne de cette version de la civic


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Terrible l'intro.


Je suis d'accord&#8230; par contre, je trouve la voiture tout de suite moins terrible :sick:

À voir également, le très bon site de la nouvelle et splendide Porsche Cayman


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... À voir également, le très bon site de la nouvelle et splendide Porsche Cayman ...



y a pas que le site qui sympa ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> y a pas que le site qui sympa ...


&#8230; certes


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Janvier 2006)

pas mal, une belle évolution de la 911... qui date un peu quand même

mais ça reste une voiture allemande...


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, une belle évolution de la 911... qui date un peu quand même
> 
> mais ça reste une voiture allemande...



Donc les meilleures ...


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Après la belle allemande une Ferrari "tunée" La Ferrari F-430 Novitec...












*Ainsi Novitec a affublé le V8 4,3 litres originel de deux compresseurs Rotrex. Résultat, un bloc porté à 636 ch disponibles à 8200 trs/min. Les tests réalisés sur route et sur circuit ont permis d'optimiser le confort de conduite et le potentiel routier de la F430 Novitec. Cette dernière abat le 0 à 100 km/h en 3,7 s et atteint 350 km/h en vitesse de pointe.*


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Donc les meilleures ...




les quoi? meilleures??? allemandes?? voitures???


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, une belle évolution de la 911... qui date un peu quand même


911  :modo: 
Certainement pas :mouais: 
Strictement rien à voir :hosto:
La Cayman a une disposition châssis/moteur originale issu de la Boxter


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Le marketing Porsche la situe entre la Boxter et la 911..

Pour ceux qui veulent évoluer en douceur vers la 911...

Comme Apple:

Mini -> Boxter
iMac -> Cayman
PowerMac -> 911

:mouais: :love:


----------



## y&b (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le marketing Porsche la situe entre la Boxter et la 911..
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent évoluer en douceur vers la 911...
> 
> ...



Judicieuse comparaison


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le marketing Porsche la situe entre la Boxter et la 911..
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent évoluer en douceur vers la 911...
> 
> ...




peut etre, mais Golf a raison, c'est un chassis et un moteur issus de la boxter....


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peut etre, mais Golf a raison, c'est un chassis et un moteur issus de la boxter....




J'ai pas dis le contraire...


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

et ça change quoi????, ça reste une voiture allemande


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

*Unimog U 500 Black Edition*









Le Unimog U 500 « Black Edition » fait dans la démesure, quelques chiffres suffisent en effet à cerner la bête : 1100 Nm de couple, 12 tonnes + 4,3 tonnes de charge utile, 24 pouces pour les roues, et 120 km/h maxi? Son moteur de 6,4 litres de cylindrée ne développe qu'un petit 280 ch, mais sa force réside dans son couple gargantuesque grâce auquel l'engin doit pouvoir sur les premiers rapports déraciner un séquoia géant. De plus il rend la vie de son conducteur plus facile grâce à son encombrement réduit, sa position de conduite très haute, sa vision panoramique, sa direction assistée et son GPS / lecteur de DVD.

Le tout pour: 140'000 ¤ :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

aaaargh, j"en veux un, ça a beau être allemand, ça a de la gueule... pas comme la barquette citée plus haut...


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Janvier 2006)

Et tu crois qu'un truc comme ça permet de se garer sur les trottoirs parisiens?


----------



## justme (16 Janvier 2006)

un couple d'amis sont venus ... au volant de ça


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

ça envoie un peu, ils font beaucoup de progrès chez Nissan... j'espère que ce n'est pas directement lié à cet E..... de Carlos Goisne... ce serait trop moche qu'une ordure pareille puisse amener du bon...


----------



## iMax (16 Janvier 2006)

Oups :rose: 






Pas besoin de 500ch pour payer des prunes


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oups :rose:



Mais non, elle est bien cette photo: en plus tu souris.    Tu devrais poster dans Autoportraits.


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

pourtant elle semble à l'arrêt cette voiture  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourtant elle semble à l'arrêt cette voiture  :mouais:



140 en marche-arrière: iMax l'a fait. C'est magnifique.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cli-
> 
> 
> -quez​


À voir aussi, l'excellente publicité pour cette nouvelle Civic


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 140 en marche-arrière: iMax l'a fait. C'est magnifique.




Pinaise, mais c'est la premiere fois que je vois une photo qui n'existe pas....


----------



## iMax (20 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cli-
> 
> 
> -quez​



Bon, je suis allé l'essayer à l'instant... Ça marche pas mal ces diesels quand même... 












Petit détail parmis tant d'autre qui m'ont fait triper: l'instrumentation... Ils sont beaux ces compteurs ! :love: 





Notez que le début de la zone rouge à 4500 t/min trahit la présence d'un poêle à mazout sous le capot...


----------



## iteeth (20 Janvier 2006)

Mouai! Je suis pas trop diesel... Mais si je gagne à l'euromillion voilà ce qui me plairai...





Et de derriere...




:bebe: 
Et là, ça me laisse rêveur... pas vous?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis allé l'essayer à l'instant... Ça marche pas mal ces diesels quand même...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personnellement, je trouve cette voiture immonde&#8230; enfin, les goûts et les couleurs comme on dit&#8230;


----------



## y&b (21 Janvier 2006)

A l'image, elle est pas mal, mais il est vrai que j'ai pu la voire hier, et je dois avouer qu'etant un fan de la marque, je suis un peu dessus par son design extérieur.
Pour en revenir au compte tour, c'est vrai que c'est dommage de la part d'un constructeur faisant partie du club très fermé des constructeur capable de faire tourner un moteur de serie à plus de 12 000 tr/mn


----------



## guytantakul (21 Janvier 2006)

En gris c'est pas mal, ça joue avec les transparences des optiques. 
En bleu, c'est déjà moins bon. Et l'intérieur n'est pas jojo (la tronche du volant, maman !).

Puis la SLR, je la trouve ratée, le bec crochu devant, les ouies sur le côté... Ca ne me plait pas du tout. Seul l'arrière trouve grace à mes yeux


----------



## sunshines (21 Janvier 2006)

J'aime pas les tutures .... ça pollue !!!!!!!!!
Allez lançons un sujet sur les voiturettes electriques


----------



## woulf (22 Janvier 2006)

sunshines a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les tutures .... ça pollue !!!!!!!!!
> Allez lançons un sujet sur les voiturettes electriques



Lis les 104 premières pages, tu verras qu'on en cause


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2006)

sunshines a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les tutures .... ça pollue !!!!!!!!!
> Allez lançons un sujet sur les voiturettes electriques



Les gaz d'échappement, lorsque la météo s'y prête, génèrent indirectement de l'ozone. Les moteurs électriques, eux lorsqu'ils fonctionnent, produisent *directement* de l'ozone, sans compter que produire l'électricité qui les alimente pollue aussi ! :mouais:

EDIT : Pis ici, on parle de voitures, voire de motos, pas de *voiturettes*


----------



## iMax (22 Janvier 2006)

A noter que la nouvelle Civic sera tout prochainement disponible en motorisation hybride !


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

*Aston Martin DB9 Volante élue voiture gay de l'année



*
On a trop souvent tendance à forcément associer intérêt pour les belles voitures et débauche de testostérone, poils sous le marcel, rire gras et tape virile dans le dos, mais on trouve aussi chez les gays de véritables amateurs d?automobiles, dont certains sites leur sont consacrés.

Ledorga en fait partie et organise une élection de la voiture gay européenne de l'année. Toutes les voitures commercialisées dans les douze derniers mois étaient éligibles et les visiteurs du site avaient un mois pour voter.

C?est l'Aston Martin DB9 Volante à qui a été décerné le prix pour 2006. Avec son V12 6l de 450ch et sa ligne racée, elle sera aussi probablement la voiture de fonction du plus célèbre des espions dans le prochain James Bond. De là à faire un rapprochement entre les deux, il y a un fossé que je ne saurais franchir.

A la seconde place, on trouve la magnifique Alfa Romeo Brera et sur la troisième marche du podium, la Nissan Micra C+C, qui était déjà plus prévisible, comme la... Mazda MX5 à la cinquième place. Certains clichés ont la vie dure.

Sources: http://news.caradisiac.com/Aston-Martin-DB9-Volante-elue-voiture-gay-de-l-annee


----------



## iMax (23 Janvier 2006)

Lu dans le matin bleu du jour:



> *C'est la voiture gay de l'année.*
> Ce sont les visiteurs du site Ledorga qui ont voté, élisant le cabriolet Aston Martin à près de 250 000 francs comme le véhicule le plus désirable. Sur photo. *La voiture de l'année hétéro, la Renault Clio*, est à 18 000 francs environ. Elle sera vendue à plusieurs millions d'exemplaires, alors que l'Aston est condamnée à rester une production artisanale ? ? http://ledorga.free.fr/



Ouf. 

Et les deuches vertes ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon sang ...qu'elle est belle cette voiture....:rose: 

Il manque une pomme et un iPod avec un mobile Sony Ericsson et elle est parfaite  


:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Lu dans le matin bleu du jour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On attend qu'elles murissent


----------



## iMax (23 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang ...qu'elle est belle cette voiture....:rose:
> 
> Il manque une pomme et un iPod avec un mobile Sony Ericsson et elle est parfaite
> 
> ...



Ceci devrait te plaire alors  [real player nécessaire]


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

Fut un temps je ne roulais que dans des vieilles caisses.
Celle ci en fut.


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ceci devrait te plaire alors  [real player nécessaire]




 génial merci  

Real player: j'ai eu droit à toutes les màj de sécurité   ( avril, juin, novembre....lol)


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> génial merci
> 
> Real player: j'ai eu droit à toutes les màj de sécurité   ( avril, juin, novembre....lol)



pas l'air con avec ma 304 moi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> pas l'air con avec ma 304 moi ...



Ça, ça dépend à quel moment, par exemple quand vous passez devant un radar, eh ben, si la DB9 à pas une plaque "CD"*, t'as déjà l'air moins con  


(*)Sauf si le gus se sert de sa DB9 comme d'une 304, mais là ... :mouais:




EDIT : Mais pitin©, c'est vrai qu'elle est belle ! ... Hein ? Ah nan, je parle pas de la 304 !


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang ...qu'elle est belle cette voiture....:rose:
> 
> Il manque une pomme et un iPod avec un mobile Sony Ericsson et elle est parfaite
> 
> ...




ils font des mobiles chez Sony???, il me faudrait une preuve...


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ils font des mobiles chez Sony???, il me faudrait une preuve...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>





vu comme ça,


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

et aussi:

BMW Z4 Coupé

BMW tient sa promesse et vient d'annoncer la version coupé du Z4, en deux versions : une 3,0l si équipée d'un six cylindres en ligne de 265 ch et 315 Nm de 2500 à 4000 tr/mn, et le coupé Z4M qui reprend le 3,2 litres de 343 ch du roadster du même nom. Pesant à 1495 kg cinq malheureux kg de plus que le roadster à puissance égale, mais avec une rigidité structurelle bien meilleure, le nouveau venu enrhume non seulement le roadster sur le Nordschliefe, mais également la M3. C'est BMW qui l'affirme.


----------



## y&b (26 Janvier 2006)

Sur le papier, ça fais envie ! 

Mais ésthetiquement, je trouve son design moins réussi que celui de son petit frère dont j'adore les lignes ! :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Janvier 2006)

c'est le côté break de chasse du petit frère qui lui donnait un air un rien Anglais, donc forcemment mieux...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2006)

Quand même une gueule sympa...  J'aime.


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

Ca c'est le modèle que j'ai eu après la 304 et juste avant la Fiat 600 Multipla ... et oui c'est une renault, une Renault Caravelle avec hard top de 67.

Que voulez vous je n'aime que les vieilles caisses 












:style:


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Janvier 2006)

j'ai roulé pendant deux ans dans cette magnifique voiture :






mais elle était bicolore : crème et marron  

avec un toit ouvrant :






c'est probablement la dernière fois que peugeot a fait une voiture avec celle là :






après, il y a eu Calvet, et là, c'est le drame...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai eu ça l'été de mes 20 ans (ma première expérience en propulsion - sur 4 roues s'entend) :










Souvenir ému des demi-tours au frein à main, embrayage et première dans les ruelles (après s'être entraîné des nuits entières dans les entrepôts de tourteau de soja du port de commerce - ça encaisse les chocs en cas de chasse, pis les entrepôts étaient éclairés et sans gardiennage. Que demande le punk ?).
Le moteur était lessivé, mais bon...


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

Dans le sud j'ai ma petite 403 cab qui m'attend: elle est rouge, elle est belle.














:style:


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2006)

Un nouveau plug in pour ma Prius. Pour descendre en dessous de 3 litres par 100 km.


----------



## sylko (27 Janvier 2006)

Un projet intéressant. 
Intel et Venturi intégrent le WiMax dans ce modèle de sport avec moteur électrique. 

Venturi Fétish. De 0 à 100 en 4 secondes 5, vitesse max 170 Km/h, autonomie de 400 Km.


----------



## the-monk (27 Janvier 2006)

en faisant du rangement sur mon disque dur j'ai retrouver cette image (http://pix.nofrag.com/04/29/aa2ee171ac2756c17560319271a1.html ), que j'avais trouver il y a quelques mois sur le net, problème je ne me rapelle plus où et j'aiimerai avoir quelques précision sur la course où à été prise cette photo, je reconnais sans problème une mustang et l'alfa mais pour le circuit :rateau:

donc si quelques un ont des idées :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas la version longue (et partiellement routière) du Nürburgring ?

Je ne la connais que via le jeu Racer, mais ça y ressemble pas mal...


----------



## sylko (27 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la version longue (et partiellement routière) du Nürburgring ?
> 
> Je ne la connais que via le jeu Racer, mais ça y ressemble pas mal...


 
Bien vu! J'y étais en septembre dernier et il me semble aussi que l'on reconnaît une des nombreuses collines. 

A lire... et à voir ici et là!


----------



## the-monk (27 Janvier 2006)

merci pour vos réponse pour le circuit, je me doputait que ça devait etre ça mais je n'était pas sur, maintenant reste la question de l'année :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos réponse pour le circuit, je me doputait que ça devait etre ça mais je n'était pas sur, maintenant reste la question de l'année :rose:



Là, je dirais "course de vintages cars" plus ou moins récente, les caisses sont des années 60/70, mais les casques, non !


----------



## sylko (27 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos réponse pour le circuit, je me doputait que ça devait etre ça mais je n'était pas sur, maintenant reste la question de l'année :rose:


 
Trouver la bonne combinaison, pour...


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

*Peugeot 308 en avance*





Selon Auto motor und sport, la Peugeot 308 prévue à l'origine pour 2008 devrait accélérer ses dernières mises au point pour une sortie anticipée en 2007. La cause en est l'écroulement des ventes en 2005 et ce, malgré le restyling "bouche béante" opéré. Devant ce constat, Peugeot aurait décidé de présenter sa 308 à l'automne 2007 pour espérer reconquérir des parts de marché sur un secteur des 'Compactes' très important pour la marque. La concurrence offrant des déclinaisons multiples de ses modèles (Renault Megane Scenic, CC, tricorps...), Peugeot devrait proposer également une 308 multi-taches que l'on découvrira certainement sous forme de CC mais aussi de SUV.


----------



## y&b (27 Janvier 2006)

très chouette sur la photo cette pigeot ! 

Mais j'attends de la voir en vrai, parcequ'il paraït qu'il y a des gens dont c'est le métier de rendre plus belles, les choses qu'il prennent en photos !


----------



## the-monk (27 Janvier 2006)

d'ailleur à ce propos  je vais etre honnête j'ai un poil modifiér la photo que je vous ai montré. 

a la base c'était comme ça http://pix.nofrag.com/83/1f/57c5e9fd6e68dab9aba8e88bc468.html





et ça vient d'un jeu....

dsl c'était pour rigolé un peu, voir si vous alliez tombés dans le panneau :rose:

ps: bravo c'était bien au nurb


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> et ça vient d'un jeu....
> 
> dsl c'était pour rigoler un peu, voir si vous alliez tomber dans le panneau :rose:
> 
> ps: bravo c'était bien au nurb



Me disais que la texture de l'herbe tout à droite était pas super naturelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Très prometteuse   même si je trouve la position du rétro très en arrière :rateau:
> 
> 
> nan  y en a des qui retouchent // modifient leurs photos



Mai nan ! Elle est pas retouchée, cette photo, d'ailleurs, il n'y a qu'à comparer avec une photo d'amateur de la même voiture pour s"en convaincre !


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur à ce propos  je vais etre honnete j'ai un poil modifier la photo que je vous ai montrer




Qu'on le pende haut et court par les ******


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Janvier 2006)

certes, tu as raison, de toute manière, c'est un mec qui fait plein de fautes donc on l'ignore...

par ailleurs, cher flying dutchman, cesse instantanément de poster, parce que 4000, c'est un très beau nombre...


----------



## the-monk (27 Janvier 2006)

excusez moi, pour les fautes, je n'avais pas trop le temps de me relire, je ne pensais pas vous énerver avec mes posts.


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi, pour les fautes, je n'avais pas trop le temps de me relire, je ne pensais pas vous énerver avec mes posts.




Rassure-toi , en ce qui me concerne tout est E.O   

Edit: jojo ?


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

bon, parlons peu mais bien:

qui aurait une idée pour acheter une voiture neuve (pas peugeot, une voiture...), catégorie des moyennes, suréquipée et bien sûr pas chère... parce que moi je vois pas.... merci


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, parlons peu mais bien:
> 
> qui aurait une idée pour acheter une voiture neuve (pas peugeot, une voiture...), catégorie des moyennes, suréquipée et bien sûr pas chère... parce que moi je vois pas.... merci


Pas cher... La Seat Leon... sinon y'a des promos chez VW en ce moment (si, si, j't'assure !), la nouvelle Focus a des prix mesurés... sinon la Logan elle est moyenne... 

Edit : Chez Ford ils font des bonnes promos en ce moment aussi


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

merci, je vais faire un saut chez vw pour voir, de plus j'avais pas pensé à seat...


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> merci, je vais faire un saut chez vw pour voir, de plus j'avais pas pensé à seat...



Pour le style c'est une histoire de gout mais de tous les véhicules de fonction que j'ai pu avoir c'est Seat qui en offrait le plus pour la catégorie.

Je serais toi je regarderais de plus prés chez ford... j'ai eu plusieurs Focus... trés bonne voiture... rapport qualité/prix...


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

certes


----------



## iMax (30 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, parlons peu mais bien:
> 
> qui aurait une idée pour acheter une voiture neuve (pas peugeot, une voiture...), catégorie des moyennes, suréquipée et bien sûr pas chère... parce que moi je vois pas.... merci



Ceci, peut-être ? :rateau:










Pas de diesel-caca mais un 2 litres turbo. Bien, non ? :love: 

En occasion, ça doit se trouver, et c'est bien équipé :love:

Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est même la voiture officielle de Sonnyboy


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

Certes, très bonne voiture, mais un tout petit peu chère pour moi...

de plus, je lui ai trouvé deux détails rédhibitoires:
- pas de branchement Ipod
- pas de son


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Certes, très bonne voiture, mais un tout petit peu chère pour moi...
> 
> de plus, je lui ai trouvé deux détails rédhibitoires:
> - pas de branchement Ipod
> - pas de son



Bon euh je ne suis pas vendeur chez Ford hein,...... mais...

Pour ton ipod et pour le son y'a çà aussi chez ford...


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

Alfa Romeo Brera Spider officielle




L'Alfa Roméo Brera est tout juste élue assez pompeusement "Plus belle voiture de l'année" que la version Spider se découvre enfin officiellement. Ce simple levé de voile la place d'ores et déjà comme postulante principale au titre 2006 tant ses formes nous font passer le coupé pour un mollusque à la rotondité lourde ! Rien à dire sur le sujet esthétique sinon que les 'anti' devraient être un peu moins nombreux que les 'pour' puisque la version découvrable réussit la gageure d'être plus désirable que sa version couverte. La capote se la joue ancienne époque avec de la bonne vieille toile qui tente encore même si elle éradique les strapontins arrière de toute façon inutiles puisque vous n'avez forcément pas d'enfants.

-------------------

 Et pour ceux qui veulent mettre le bruit du moteur d'une Mustang, comme sonnerie de mobile :mouais:  

Ici: http://fordmobile.mqube.us/cars/mustang/

Ne fonctionne que pour les USA...chroukin


----------



## iMax (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai quelque chose à aller chercher...


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Janvier 2006)

où, et en combien de temps....


----------



## guytantakul (31 Janvier 2006)

Pour le retour, c'est selon


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, parlons peu mais bien:
> 
> qui aurait une idée pour acheter une voiture neuve (pas peugeot, une voiture...), catégorie des moyennes, suréquipée et bien sûr pas chère... parce que moi je vois pas.... merci



CHEVROLET (ex-Daewoo racheté par GM). Attention pas les gros 4x4 mais des bagnoles à l'européenne.
- voitures bien équipées, 
- prix (très) accessibles
- garantie et assistance de 3 ans
- et si tu veux faire un geste pour la planète et pour ton portefeuille : équipement usine en GPL à injection séquentielle (quasi iso-consommation que pour l'essence, presque pas de perte de puissance comparativement aux "anciens" GPL) et aux normes de sécurité actuelles (soupapes de sécurité sur le réservoir). A environ 0,65 / 0,70 euros le litre de GPL, c'est pas mal du tout.

Voir le modèle "Lacetti" (ils cassent les prix sur ce modèle et possibilité offre promotionnelle sur le GPL-i).
Evidemment, c'est pas top-tendance côté design. Uniformisation à l'amerloque. Mais bon, peut pas tout avoir....

Si j'ai bien compris tu es Montpelliérain donc le concessionnaire le plus proche de chez toi est ici.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Il y a bien des fans de çà


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Le quotidien de L'Expansion 31/01/2006	

*Peugeot Citroën présente la première voiture diesel/électricité*

Le groupe dirigé par Jean-Martin Folz joue la carte de la rupture technologique, en présentant les deux premiers prototypes hybrides diesel/électricité. La C4 et la Peugeot 307 nouvelles motorisations doivent être lancées en 2010. A condition de n'être point trop chères...
Le dernier salon de Francfort en septembre dernier avait donné le ton : en ces temps de pétrole cher, et donc de carburant automobile prohibitif, l'avenir semblait promis aux véhicules propres, par définition plus économes. Peugeot Citroën l'avait bien compris au point quatre mois plus tard de présenter aujourd'hui mardi les deux premières voitures hybrides diesel/électricité. Une véritable « rupture technologique » selon le groupe, comparable à celle de l'injection diesel il y a quelques années. L'idée étant au fond de coupler l'avantage du diesel et celui de la bi-motorisation, seul moyen a priori de « creuser un écart significatif en consommation et en pollution » face au gazole pur et plus encore face à l'essence. Ce que ne permet pas pour l'instant l'hybride essence.

Pour l'heure, il ne s'agit encore que de deux prototypes, mais les nouvelles Citroën C4 et Peugeot 307 sont censées rouler en 2010, pour peu que le premier constructeur français résolve la quadrature du cercle, c'est-à-dire diviser leur surcoût de fabrication par trois.

Les deux véhicules dotés de cette double motorisation révolutionnaire consommeront seulement 3,4 litres aux 100 kilomètres ; soit 28% de moins que leurs homologues tout diesel et 25% de moins que les hybrides essence/électricité. Mieux encore. Leur taux de dioxyde de carbone (CO2) au kilomètre sera inférieur à 90 grammes. Autant dire une performance quand on sait que la Prius de Toyota, l'actuelle voiture hybride essence la moins polluante du marché, dépasse, elle, les 100 grammes (104 exactement) en moyenne. 

Techniquement parlant, la batterie des futures C4 et Peugeot 307 se rechargera automatiquement lors des phases de décélération ou de freinage. Surtout, contrairement à la Prius, même à « plat », ladite batterie n'empêchera nullement les véhicules de redémarrer grâce au relais assuré par le moteur thermique.

Reste pour le groupe dirigé par Jean-Martin Folz à mener à bien cette course contre la montre technologique. Donc à passer à la phase industrielle de son ambitieux programme, lui qui escompte écouler plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'unités d'ici quatre ans. Initiateur du système, Peugeot Citroën dispose pour l'instant d'un avantage concurrentiel. Mais il est fort à parier que ses rivaux tenteront de riposter. A commencer par Toyota qui lancera dans deux ans sa troisième génération d'hybrides essence. Ce qui signifie des moteurs encore moins encombrants et moins gourmands.


LExpansion.com


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

reste que l'énergie "gazole", si l'on excepte les données concernant les émanations de CO2, est un carburant infiniment plus polluant, et ce malgrès tous les filtres à particules envisageable que les essences sans plomb.

la seule vertu écologique des voitures diesel réside dans les réductions de consommation à performances égales (si tant est que ce soit possible-les performances égales-), et que c'est le lobbying de quelques marques, dont peugeot en tête, qui ont fait en sorte de faire croire le contraire... sans jamais fournir de statistiques satisfaisantes pour tout ce qui concerne les gaz et métaux lourds rejetés par les pot d'échappements, et ce n'est qu'une infime partie du problème.

On pourrait parler aussi du problème de la transformation du pétrole en carburant et les pollutions que ça entraine, et là, la production du gasoil  atteint des sommets polluants... mais c'est un autre débat.


----------



## Jec (1 Février 2006)

Là je suis fan... c'est la nouvelle mouture, c'est du bon !! Un jour elle sera mienne oh oui un jour elle sera mienne ...





Ils sont déjà dans le futur, c'est certain ...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

pour le coup je suis totalement d'accord avec toi...

belle réalisation, comme souvent chez Honda, bravo


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis fan... c'est la nouvelle mouture, c'est du bon !! Un jour elle sera mienne oh oui un jour elle sera mienne ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déja essayée, en 2.2 i-CTDI. C'est pas mal, en effet


----------



## Jec (1 Février 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Déja essayée, en 2.2 i-CTDI. C'est pas mal, en effet



 

Dans les tests, ils parlent d'un chassi vraiment bon, et un comportement routier canon .... si j'ai l'occasion, un jour je test.. Je signe !? non non ...:rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'suis pas fan des FIOT mais la calandre typée MASERATI donne un petit quelque chose de tentant que les 19000 euros maxi confortent
> ...




c'est pas faux, et même, elle est plutôt pas mal... à voir


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Dans les tests, ils parlent d'un chassi vraiment bon, et un comportement routier canon ...



Pour avoir un peu "ouvert" dans une route de forêt, je peux confirmer. Les trains roulants me parraissent bien encaisser le couple élevé, les suspentions sont efficaces sans sacrifier au confort et le chassis est affuté... et ça pousse même plutôt pas mal... 

Certainement une très bonne voiture !


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

*Weineck COBRA: la contre-mesure.*





La folie pure:

Moteur de 12,9 litres (780 Cubic Inches), 1 100 ch à 7 000 tr/mn, couple de 1 760 Nm à 5 600 tr/mn, 4,9 s pour atteindre... 200 km/h, à peine 5 s de plus pour décrocher le 300...

Lire la suite : http://fr.auto55.be/content/page.php?id=5458


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

voila qui commence à approcher des performances honorables...  :love:

j'aimerai bien, un jour, mais je crois que c'est un peu démesuré... :rose:

ça me rappelle une jaguar type E Lister, dans les années soixante dix, un bel engin avec environ autant de cheveaux et des freins à tambour à l'arrière...


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

Juste une precision : 
Un Inch( Pouce) : 2,54cm
Un pouce ²= 2,54²= 6,45
Soit 780 x 6,45 = 5032cm3, soit 5L et non 21 

Mais c'est :affraid: quand même


----------



## dellys (1 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une precision :
> Un Inch( Pouce) : 2,54cm
> Un pouce ²= 2,54²= 6,45
> Soit 780 x 6,45 = 5032cm3, soit 5L et non 21
> ...



Ouais et un rapport de 200ch au litre...

Bonjour le rendement ! 

C pas avec un gros mazout qu'on pourrait faire çà ! 

A bon entendeur...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

c'est pas faux, déjà la S2000 de honda est bien avec ses 100ch/litre mais là, ça inspire le respect...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Février 2006)

... ou bien Axel R. (ouh-j'ai honte  :rose: )

en tout cas, bien vérifier ses plombages dentaires avant de piloter l'engin sous peine d'en perdre par inertie


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Ben, sauf à avoir des pneus de chez SuperGlue, tes plombages ne risquent pas grand chose, à mon avis, à moins que la tenue de route très approximative de l'engin (superbe au demeurant, quoi que la prise d'air du compresseur fasse un poil tape à l'½il) n'ait été sérieusement améliorée. :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Février 2006)

Euh... C'était une boutade... :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

oui, mais si ce devait être le cas, ce serait un peu triste, comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai eu l'occasion d'en conduire une vraie (AC cobra), et déjà avec ses 650 ch... ça glissait bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh... C'était une boutade... :rateau:


Ben ... J'étais pas trop sérieux non plus  Quoi que pour la tenue de route 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais si ce devait être le cas, ce serait un peu triste, comme je le disais plus haut, j'ai eu l'occasion d'en conduire une vraie (AC cobra), et déjà avec ses 650 ch... ça glissait bien...



650 ch ? :affraid: T'es sur qu'il n'y en avait qu'une ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

ça glisse, ça tient pas la route, totalement irrationnel, ça pompe un max .... 

...mais on aime tellement ça.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Le problème principal de cette voiture, c'est la différence de vitesse : l'arrière a tendance à être plus rapide que l'avant ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème principal, c'est la différence de vitesse : l'arrière a tendance à être plus rapide que l'avant ! :casse: :hosto:




  tu parles des modos du bar.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Nan (là, ils sont en train de jouer tous les quatre ensemble dans "nous sommes modérés par quatre ...", même doquéville, sonny et Tibo ont du mal à en placer une.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Ah non plus, ça, c'est les pneus de la cobra qui cirent ! La(n)guille doit nous faire un burn out !


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai roulé pendant deux ans dans cette magnifique voiture :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas d'accord, il y a eu ça avant kalwet quand même !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Et pas mal d'autre (le cabriolet 504, mmm :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et pas mal d'autre (le cabriolet 504, mmm :love:




je te l'accorde, idem Mops pour la 404 coupé, OK, j'ai été un peu fort en postant trop vite...



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non plus, ça, c'est les pneus de la cobra qui cirent ! La(n)guille doit nous faire un burn out !




mais là c'est con, j'ai pas vu le post avant l'automodération du dutch qui vole...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Pas cher... La Seat Leon... sinon y'a des promos chez VW en ce moment (si, si, j't'assure !), la nouvelle Focus a des prix mesurés... sinon la Logan elle est moyenne...
> 
> Edit : Chez Ford ils font des bonnes promos en ce moment aussi



Je confirme. 
Ma compagne qui voulait un gros break à commandé une Mondeo break full option pour le prix d'une Mégane break. (On était parti pour une mégane break, en passant devant le garage ford, elle a vu une "péniche", la mondeo clipper et elle a décidé que ce serait sa nouvelle voiture.    )
Elle aura même un autoradio + connexion iPod. (Un Nano 2 Go est même fournit.  )


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ceci, peut-être ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai vu chez Renault Champ Elisé la Mégane au couleur F1, elle est sympa. 
Il y a pour un moment une rétrospective F1.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Peugeot 308 en avance*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si en plus elle existe en version hybride.


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Austin Healey 3000




La résurrection du constructeur anglais tant attendue par les afficionados de la marque, nous les premiers, semble de plus en plus prendre forme. Selon une source britannique généralement bien informée, cette dernière serait prévue pour apparaitre au London Motor Show... Reste encore à découvrir la véritable identité de cette oeuvre d'art, entre l'original et le concept Tempest, le résultat devrait en émouvoir plus d'un...


----------



## doudou83 (3 Février 2006)

Elle sont superbes , j'aime autant l'ancienne et la future peut être !!!!!


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2006)

Est-ce qu'un autre constructeur est dans le coup ?


----------



## doudou83 (3 Février 2006)

Il y a aussi ça ...



_y'a pas qu'un problème de balises : y'a un problème d'url aussi 


 by Nephou_


----------



## GroDan (3 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, il y a eu ça avant kalwet quand même !!




Et ça :
http://www.motorbase.com/profiles/picture/index.ehtml?i=1060126493

Elle est au musée Sochalien, elle est superbe...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Février 2006)

Je viens de voir la nouvelle civic devant le supermarché près de chez moi. Le type s'en allait juste devant moi.
Elle fait un drole de bruit  à l'accélération. J'ai pas vu quelle était la motorisation, mais j'ai entendu son couinement. Pas vraiment désagréable, mais déroutant, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.


----------



## doudou83 (3 Février 2006)

Au niveau puissance , il y a ce genre de chose ...


----------



## doudou83 (3 Février 2006)

En F1 , je suis un peu nostalgique .....:hein:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Austin Healey 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca semble très sympa comme engin. 

Renault montre un joli proto.
L'Altica


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Tip top ce proto, je signe dès demain !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

C'est fini : la marque Rover MG vient de tirer sa révérence. Des pièces détachées seront produites encore 5 ans. Bien sûr, les anglaises n'ont jamais eu une grande réputation de fiabilité mécanique, mais quelle élégance, tout de même...


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2006)

LG F3000 Carphone 







Plus:ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Ils le font, en pick up bâché ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2006)

Dîtes-moi, les pros de la bagnole, vous avez une idée de ce qu'on peut espérer sans être dur en affaire ni chanceux, pour 2000  ?

Je pensais à une voiture standard genre Twingo, Clio, 106, Saxo, essence.

Pour 2000 , je pense qu'on peut espérer raisonnablement une voiture de 10 ans, avec moins de 150 000 km, une carrosserie en bon état.

Mieux ? Moins bien ?

J'ai évidemment déjà regardé les annonces, mais je voulais votre avis si vous en aviez un 

On me propose une 106 XR rouge, 4 cv, 5 vitesses, 156 000 km, année 1991, bon état général, courroie de distrib changée, suspensions arrières refaites, circuit d'alimentation changé, pneu usés à 50 %, kit d'allumage neuf, batterie neuve, C.T. ok, 1400 . Y a juste un problème avec le faisceau d'allumage, il se coupait, le mec a bidouillé un truc mais faudrait changer la pièce. (c'est une amie qui la vend)

C'es bien nan ?


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

Moi je suis plutot ça... V2 quoi  

Mais là je tombe devant ce bijou :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes-moi, les pros de la bagnole, vous avez une idée de ce qu'on peut espérer sans être dur en affaire ni chanceux, pour 2000  ?
> 
> Je pensais à une voiture standard genre Twingo, Clio, 106, Saxo, essence.
> 
> ...



en fait, ça dépend du prix du changement de la pièce 

En matière de voiture d'occaze, il n'y a pas de règle, tu peux pas savoir sur quoi tu vas tomber (je me place bien sur dans le cas d'un vendeur de bonne foi), par exemple, ta 106, là, courroie de distrib changée, oui, mais quand ? normalement, une courroie de distrib, c'est 80000 Km. S'il l'a fait dans les règles, dans 4000 km, t'es bon pour recommencer. 

Et puis, le vendeur ne sait pas tout, il n'est pas "dedans", j'ai eu récemment le cas avec une 405 qui bouffait du liquide de refroidissement. En plus, elle fumait un peu, mais pas "gras" ??? Rien sous la voiture, rien non plus dans l'huile du carter, mais ou donc qu'il se barre ce foutu liquide ? Le vendeur, qu'est un spécialiste de ce modèle me la reprend (et me rend la mienne, soit disant irréparable d'après le garagiste qui l'avait remorquée, mais qui n'avait en fait pas grand-chose), déculasse pour vérifier le joint (neuf). J'étais là quand ils ont emportés la culasse sur l'établi, je regarde le moteur, et là, je vois la cause du problème : une chemise présentait une toute petite fêlure, le liquide de refroidissement pénétrait dans la chambre de combustion, et partait par l'échappement (d'où la fumée non grasse).

Ceci pour te démontrer qu'une voiture d'occasion, même parfaitement entretenue, c'est toujours la loterie. Ta 106 ne parait pas mal, mais bon ... A moins de 6500/7500 , difficile d'être exigeant.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes-moi, les pros de la bagnole, vous avez une idée de ce qu'on peut espérer sans être dur en affaire ni chanceux, pour 2000  ?
> 
> Je pensais à une voiture standard genre Twingo, Clio, 106, Saxo, essence.
> 
> ...


 
Une petite voiture, pas trop de kilométrage : pourquoi n'essaierais-tu pas la Location Longue Durée où tout est compris (loyer mensuel, assurance, entretien, réparations etc.) ? 
Va voir chez UCAR LOCATION (j'ai pas d'actions, hein...).


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes-moi, les pros de la bagnole, vous avez une idée de ce qu'on peut espérer sans être dur en affaire ni chanceux, pour 2000 &#8364; ?
> 
> Je pensais à une voiture standard genre Twingo, Clio, 106, Saxo, essence.
> 
> ...


J'ai possédé une polo ancien modéle pendant 8 ans environ (celle qui existait en coupé ou en "break de chasse" mais restylé avec les phares rectangulaires).

Mécanique simple et sans problème, coût d'entretien imbattable, assurance mini,...
Bref voiture sans histoire et super attachante.

Pour ton budget tu trouveras les derniers modèles sorties avec injection en essence ou le diesel avec pas trop de km.

Par contre le modèle G40 (la photo,... une vrai bombe soit dit en passant -900 kg / 115 ch-) est à déconseiller...
Casse du compresseur

Ah j'oubiais ! L'habitabilité est trés bonne et le coffre super logeable (vu le gabarit)


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2006)

Juste en passant, z'avez vu ma titine ? :love:

Je l'ai depuis une semaine, je la prépare pour l'expertise... (équivalent Suisse du CT).

C'est la voiture officielle des modos 










Ça va être marrant pour les AES d'été


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

Elle existe pas, non?


----------



## olidou (7 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis plutot ça... V2 quoi
> 
> Mais là je tombe devant ce bijou :love: :love:




perso je tombe pour cette alfa aussi.......


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2006)

Quel dommage de devoir y mettre une plaque d'immatriculation  

> iMax (pour ta rayure sur le côté, tu vas faire comment ?  )


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2006)

Audi Shooting brake​










La suite :Ici


----------



## woulf (8 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Audi Shooting brake​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'a quand même deux trucs qui me chiffonnent: pourquoi shooting "brake" (frein) au lieu de break?
Ensuite, la voiture n'est pas immatriculée, il y a la plaque "shooting brake" (qui reproduit ce qui me semble être une faute)...
Pour avoir habité 20 ans à Antibes, il y a souvent eu des voitures présentées à la presse dans le coin (qui font le tour du cap d'antibes en boucle...) et à chaque fois ces voitures sont immatriculées.

Bref, ça sent un peu le fake, ou plus probablement le tuning perso par une personne qui ne maitriserait pas complétement la langue de Shakespeare... 
Bon après, c'est pas la peine d'acheter une audi pour que ça ressemble à une mégane


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bref, ça sent un peu le fake, ou plus probablement le tuning perso par une personne qui ne maitriserait pas complétement la langue de Shakespeare...


 
Non, c'est un vrai concept car Audi...

'+


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2006)

en effet, c'est une voiture en passe de commercialisation... je suis d'accord avec toi woulf, pourquoi acheter une audi pour avoir une mégane... mais bon, les voies des designers auto sont souvent impénétrables...

En revanche, du point de vue des performances, ce doit être étonnant, pour une petite voiture... Dans le cadre de mon boulot j'ai eu le loisir de rencontrer J. Villeneuve et de discuter avec lui de voitures aussi, et il m'a toujours dit qu'il avait rien trouvé de mieux pour les routes européennes qu'une Audi RS4 (qu'il a toujours dans son garage), et je ne crois pas que ce soit un problème de moyens financiers...

par ailleurs, sur le sol des grandes amériques, il possède des voitures un petit peu plus étonnantes... mais c'est donc un autre sujet.


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord avec toi woulf, pourquoi acheter une audi pour avoir une mégane... mais bon, les voies des designers auto sont souvent impénétrables...


 
Peut être parce que la réussite du design de la Megane a marqué les esprits des autres designers...

'+


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2006)

Une  autre légende la Porsche 914...qui pourrait revoir le jour...






Sources: Ici

Futur Class E de Mercedes..


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une  autre légende la Porsche 914...qui pourrait revoir le jour...



Ben, la ressemblance avec l'originale est pas évidente ! Pure opération marketing, à mon avis.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une  autre légende la Porsche 914...qui pourrait revoir le jour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne la trouve pas top, comparé aux autres Porsche... 
Je n'aime pas du tout l'avant, ça fait tunning à 2 balles


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bref, ça sent un peu le fake, ou plus probablement le tuning perso par une personne qui ne maitriserait pas complétement la langue de Shakespeare...
> Bon après, c'est pas la peine d'acheter une audi pour que ça ressemble à une mégane



Elle était présentée dimanche dernier, comme potentiel successeur de l'Audi TT, dans l'émission Turbo.



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne la trouve pas top, comparé aux autres Porsche...
> Je n'aime pas du tout l'avant, ça fait tunning à 2 balles



En même temps, du dessin au modèle mis en vente...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

J'espere qu'il y aura une profonde evolution du design dans ce cas 

Par contre, la mercedes classe E est (à mon avis) bien réussi


----------



## jeep2nine (8 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quand même deux trucs qui me chiffonnent: pourquoi shooting "brake" (frein) au lieu de break?
> Ensuite, la voiture n'est pas immatriculée, il y a la plaque "shooting brake" (qui reproduit ce qui me semble être une faute)...


Il n'y a pas de faute, ça vient de l'appellation *"break de chasse"*, Aston Martin l'avait déjà fait bien avant Audi 

Sinon, pioché dans un *autre thread du bar*, cette vidéo a plutôt sa place ici  , le son est magnifique


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2006)

en effet, magnifique, et qauelques passages couillus tout de même
magnifique


----------



## woulf (8 Février 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de faute, ça vient de l'appellation *"break de chasse"*, Aston Martin l'avait déjà fait bien avant Audi
> 
> Sinon, pioché dans un *autre thread du bar*, cette vidéo a plutôt sa place ici  , le son est magnifique



Je persiste sur la faute, z'auraient du écrire shooting break, y'en a qui l'écrivent bien http://www.leblogauto.com/2005/10/tokyo_2005_audi.html

ou là http://vea.qc.ca/vea/articles/aston.htm
par exemple.
Enfin, en break ou en brake, je ne l'achèterai quand même pas 
C'est peut être une volonté délibérée d'audi de ne pas être confondue avec aston martin ?


----------



## jeep2nine (8 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je persiste sur la faute, z'auraient du écrire shooting break, y'en a qui l'écrivent bien http://www.leblogauto.com/2005/10/tokyo_2005_audi.html
> 
> ou là http://vea.qc.ca/vea/articles/aston.htm
> par exemple.
> ...


Peut-être que les deux se disent... En tout cas, c'est toujours mieux que ce commentateur d'un défilé de belles voitures à Paris, il y a quelques années : il parlait des "fameux break de classe"  

En tout cas, d'accord avec toi : moi non plus, je ne l'achéterai pas le break Audi ! Et pour ce qui est du risque de confusion avec Aston Martin, faudrait qu'ils fassent encore quelques efforts chez Audi


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que les deux se disent... En tout cas, c'est toujours mieux que ce commentateur d'un défilé de belles voitures à Paris, il y a quelques années : il parlait des "fameux break de classe"
> 
> En tout cas, d'accord avec toi : moi non plus, je ne l'achéterai pas le break Audi ! Et pour ce qui est du risque de confusion avec Aston Martin, faudrait qu'ils fassent encore quelques efforts chez Audi



ça c'est vrai de toutes les voitures allemandes par rapport aux voitures anglaises...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2006)

Moi, j'aimerais ce break de chasse-ci. 






A propos de Renault, c'est demain qu'on aura "la vision" pour le futur de Renault de Carlos Ghosn.

Espérons qu'il n'y aura pas trop de casse social.


----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aimerais ce break de chasse-ci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolument d'accord 
Mais sans la peinture tunning des petits deflecteurs arrières


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aimerais ce break de chasse-ci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu as raison, c'est pas lui qu'ils avaient baptisé le cost-kiler chez Nissan?...

le premier homme qui a supprimé le concept d'emploi à vie au japon?...

enfin, une ordure quoi...


----------



## dellys (8 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aimerais ce break de chasse-ci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui bah non...

Fanchement je sais pas ce qu'ils ont... Ils se cherchent!
Les lignes se japonises (et c'est pas un compliment)...
C'est trés laid ce truc.
L'arrière ressemble à la Micra et l'avant n'a aucun charme...

Non vraiment je vois pas où ils vont.:hein:
Les custodes ... si c'est pas un manque d'imagination... C'est bouleversant.:hein:

Beuark! Pouah!


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2006)

pas mal, ça a beaucoup fait rire au bureau...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> enfin, une ordure quoi...



heu, faut pas pousser, sans lui Nissan n'existerais plus alors bien il y a eu de casse social mais celle-ci est parfois indispensable.
J'espère juste que Renault n'aura pas besoin d'un tel traitement.


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2006)

La suite: Ici

Bien trafiqué le proto...:mouais:


----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La suite: Ici
> 
> Bien trafiqué le proto...:mouais:



Ça doit être la voiture de la(n)guille, qui lui a filer un look de rover anglaise pour pas qu'elle fasse trop allemande  :rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Absolument d'accord
> Mais sans la peinture tunning des petits deflecteurs arrières


 
C'est pas de la peinture mais des petites fenêtres... 

Perso je suis pas fan de l'arrière qui fait un peu trop américain...

'+


----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de la peinture mais des petites fenêtres...
> 
> Perso je suis pas fan de l'arrière qui fait un peu trop américain...
> 
> '+



Oups pas vu :rose:

Alors, rectification, je la prends après remplacement par les designers de cet accros par un deflecteur arrière simple et intégré 
Quand au coté arrière à l'américaine, il est frais qu'on peut lui trouver un faux air de pt cruiser, surtout au niveau des passages de roue et des feux 
Mais je la prend quand même !a doit être mon gout immodérer pour les dit "break de chasse" quelque soit leurs origines, comme le mythique volvo p 1800 es,  le classe aston martin, le plus tempétueux lancia beta ou le  l'inflexible bmw Z3  
Par contre je suis moi convaincu par celui de audi


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Quand au coté arrière à l'américaine, il est frais qu'on peut lui trouver un faux air de pt cruiser, surtout au niveau des passages de roue et des feux



Je viens de la voir en vrai (Atelier Renault sur les Champs Elysées) et elle passe mieux qu'en photo. Assez râblée... Mais je ne peux vous montrer que des photos.  Voici le fameux arrière :






Les petites fenêtres :






Les mega roues (21 pouces) :






La calandre qui devrait apparaître plus ou moins sous cette forme sur les futures Renault :






Et une vue d'ensemble :






L'expo propose un retrospectif des F1 Renault :
















'+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> heu, faut pas pousser, sans lui Nissan n'existerais plus alors bien il y a eu de casse social mais celle-ci est parfois indispensable.
> J'espère juste que Renault n'aura pas besoin d'un tel traitement.


 
Mais non bien sûr ! Tous les CDI vont être seulement reconvertis en CPE et CNE. Rien de grave....


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2006)

Renault lancera 26 produits dici 2009 pour répondre aux besoins et attentes des clients de tous ses marchés, après les deux modèles commercialisés en 2006, 8 modèles seront lancés en moyenne par an entre 2007 et 2009, soit deux fois plus que sur la période 1998-2005. La moitié de ces lancements constituant une extension de la gamme actuelle.
Loffensive produit se traduira par le renforcement et lélargissement de la gamme selon 4
axes :
le renouvellement de piliers de la gamme : famille Mégane, Twingo, Kangoo, Master
le haut de gamme : avec cinq véhicules lancés dans le cadre du plan, Renault doublera le
volume de ses ventes sur ce segment  .
lentrée sur de nouveaux créneaux : des SUV, des 4x4, des cross-over et des véhicules de
niche.
des véhicules conçus pour le développement mondial, notamment avec le programme Logan


----------



## y&b (9 Février 2006)

Merci, Le Gognol pour ce chouette reportage photo (pas si raté que ça, mais je suis profane )
Et je la trouve vraiment pas mal cette renault ! 
Fera t'elle parti des fameux 26 nouveaux modèles !!! 
D'ailleurs, petit rectificatif, mais les amateurs que vous etes l'auront compris, quand je parlais de bmw Z3, il s'agissait bien du coupé


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2006)

Pagani Zonda Roadster F

Pour Genève















650 ch  V12 Mercedes AMG, le couple culminant à 780 Nm à 4000 tr/mn.

J'ai vu la version 555 Cv ce matin :rateau:

------------

Toujours à Genève







a CC8S, 660 ch et 750 Nm de couple et pour la version sport baptisée CCR, 810 ch et 920 Nm.

*Koenigsseg le Supercar extrême*


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Merci, Le Gognol pour ce chouette reportage photo (pas si raté que ça, mais je suis profane )


 
J'ai pas dit qu'il était raté.  Simplement l'engin ne fait pas la même impression en vrai...

'+


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pagani Zonda Roadster F​



Elle est superbe, mais quel dommage qu'elle soit si lourde (la Zonda en général, hein, mais en général, les roadsters le sont encore plus que leurs homologues couvertes) !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2006)

Elle pese combien?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Selon les modèles, entre 1250 et 1350 kg, pour ceux que je connais (C12 et C12 S 7.3 = 1250 Kg, C12 S = 1350 Kg), et je ne serais pas étonné outre mesure que le roadster atteigne 1T4. À titre de comparaison, ma 405 SRI, berline familiale, fait 1100 Kg (pour seulement 125 ch, il est vrai)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> a CC8S, 660 ch et 750 Nm de couple et *pour la version sport* baptisée CCR, 810 ch et 920 Nm.
> 
> *Koenigsseg le Supercar extrême*




Alors, celle à 660 ch, c'est quoi ? la version "familiale" ou le "fourgon tôlé" ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pagani Zonda Roadster F​​​...



J'attend la version diesel avant de me décider...  :rateau: 




Sinon, Renault y a pour l'instant échappé, mais pas Volkswagen :Volkswagen va supprimer 20.000 emplois supplémentaires


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Renault lancera 26 produits dici 2009 pour répondre aux besoins et attentes des clients de tous ses marchés, après les deux modèles commercialisés en 2006, 8 modèles seront lancés en moyenne par an entre 2007 et 2009, soit deux fois plus que sur la période 1998-2005. La moitié de ces lancements constituant une extension de la gamme actuelle.
> Loffensive produit se traduira par le renforcement et lélargissement de la gamme selon 4
> axes :
> le renouvellement de piliers de la gamme : famille Mégane, Twingo, Kangoo, Master
> ...



Je note:

- L'amélioration de la qualité et l'élargissement de l'offre produit.
On notera en particulier l'engagement "que la future Laguna, lancée en 2007, sera classée parmi les trois meilleures de son segment en qualité de produit et en qualité de service".

Il est grand temps car si la prochaine Laguna sort avec autant de défaut que la première, c'est mal bar.


----------



## La mouette (11 Février 2006)

Lotus Exige S









Lotus la plus rapide jamais produite puisque le 0 à 100 km/h est annoncé en 4.3s.
220 Cv pour 935 kg, et tout cela pour 44'200 


----------



## guytantakul (11 Février 2006)

Elle a l'air jolie pour un chien ou un nain à genoux (je plaisante, spa) 
Je l'aime déjà, même sans l'avoir apercu du premier étage.


----------



## soget (11 Février 2006)

Moi, je préfére le bleue


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *la Lotus la plus rapide jamais produite* puisque le 0 à 100 km/h est annoncé en 4.3s.
> 220 Cv pour 935 kg, et tout cela pour 44'200 



:mouais: Hum ... T'es bien sur de ça ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

Voiture de série...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2006)

Aaaaah ! Fallait préciser !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Février 2006)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je préfére le bleue



C'est un proto ou une vue d'artiste ?


----------



## soget (13 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est un proto ou une vue d'artiste ?



Malheureusement une vue d'artiste


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Février 2006)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement une vue d'artiste



Oui, basé sur une image de Clio V6.

'+


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2006)

Sympa le reportage


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le reportage



Ah,_ Top Gear_...  L'émission où on s'amuse à rentrer dans des murs à 30 km/h pour voir ce que ça fait.


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah,_ Top Gear_...  L'émission où on s'amuse à rentrer dans des murs à 30 km/h pour voir ce que ça fait.




ça fait gonfler le ballon sans souffler dedans ...hips  

C'est vrai que c'est différent et très drôle....:love:

http://www.b-blogjob.be/?p=1075


----------



## La mouette (15 Février 2006)

*Pour le salon de Genève 2006*​
La nouvelle Peugeot 207 S2000







Brabus V12 Biturbo






730 chevaux, 1320 Nm de couple, et 340 km/h. 0 à 100 km/h en 4 secondes et deux pneus arrières, la barrière des 200 km/h atteinte en 11,9 secondes, mieux que la nouvelle Porsche 997 Turbo !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça fait gonfler le ballon sans souffler dedans ...hips
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est différent et très drôle....:love:
> 
> http://www.b-blogjob.be/?p=1075




Ca c'est du test.


----------



## La mouette (16 Février 2006)

Rinspeed zaZen


----------



## ikiki (16 Février 2006)

Rhôôôaaaaaa, fait envie.
Sympa le toit transparent!


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Brabus V12 Biturbo
> 
> ...




Raaahhhh, belle, beeeelllleeee, Bêêêêêêêeeeeeeeelllllllllleeee  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2006)

Audi RS3




Le feu vert a été donné à la production de la RS3 par Martin Winterkorn, patron d' Audi.

Puissance sera de 350 CV....:mouais: 

LOTEC Sirius












 1 336 chevaux, V12 MERCEDES de 6 litres, 1 300 Nm à 4 300 tr/mn...de la grande finesse :mouais: 

Pour finir...








​
Ferrari 599 GTB...620 CV...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

très belle cette ferrari.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2006)

Ce qui est amusant, c'est que je lui trouve un faux air d'Aston Martin !


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est amusant, c'est que je lui trouve un faux air d'Aston Martin !




 ah bon...

Elles sont belles toutes les deux tu as raison


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Février 2006)

en fait 1300 CH, c'est la base pour pouvoir rouler à 50 km/h en ville...

toutefois, tu ne nous a pas donné le prix, est-il posible de la trouver à moins de 20 000 &#8364;, où, tout ça, tout ça...


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> en fait 1300 CH, c'est la base pour pouvoir rouler à 50 km/h en ville...
> 
> toutefois, tu ne nous a pas donné le prix, est-il posible de la trouver à moins de 20 000 , où, tout ça, tout ça...




ça devrait pouvoir se trouver très vite dans les ventes aux enchères de la police ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Avec ces voitures, j'aime l'idée de pouvoir choisir entre acheter une LOGAN ou changer un pneu



Bon, faudrait p'têt pas exagérer, là, un pneu ... Déjà, si t'as la chambre à air, ce sera pas mal (bouchon de valve non compris) !


----------



## woulf (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Même pas mon pov môssieu... c'est tube-less ces vacheries là !!! :hein:



Faut pas en vouloir à Pascal... Vu son âge canonique, il a confondu ces gommes avec celles qui équipent sa vieille BSA


----------



## semac (20 Février 2006)

à tous les motards de l'assemblé, demain je vais passer commande de ma future FZ6 black-black !! fini le scoot à moi la moto:love:


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

semac a dit:
			
		

> à tous les motards de l'assemblé, demain je vais passer commande de ma future FZ6 black-black !! fini le scoot à moi la moto:love:



  
En N ou S?

PS : on peut aussi parler deux roues ici? ben ouais ça fait aussi vroum vroum, mais bon, ya des V2, alors...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2006)

semac a dit:
			
		

> à tous les motards de l'assemblé, demain je vais passer commande de ma future FZ6 black-black !! fini le scoot à moi la moto:love:



Moi j'ai mis la mienne en vente, pour de bon cette fois.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Février 2006)

Il y a quinze (ou peut-être vingt en fait) ans, juste après mon premier 280 sur l'ancêtre :






(avec le bol cromwell sur le crâne et les climax sur les mirettes, j'avais du mérite   )


----------



## IP (20 Février 2006)

Ca parlait Mercedes, y'a pas longtemps.
Au détour d'un hangar, j'ai trouvé ça (voir pièce jointe) !


Une petite idée de ce que c'est ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2006)

Ça s'rait pas une Trabant ? :rateau:


----------



## IP (20 Février 2006)

Bon, un piti indice : 
Le hangard se trouvait sur la commune du Castelet, dans un site dont le nom rappelle une boisson anisée


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

CLK GTR :rateau:


----------



## IP (20 Février 2006)

Bravo !
et en version AMG LE

Et voilà la photo complête :


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

En même temps, c'était facile...


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

La Smart Roadster, c'est pas fini ! 



> GERMANY: UK consortium wins right to sporty Smarts
> 20 Feb 2006
> Source: just-auto.com editorial team
> 
> ...


----------



## IP (20 Février 2006)

Plus difficile alors !
A 20 m de là, 2 petites voitures identiques (sauf la couleur) avaient ce moteur (voir photo).

A qui c'est tous ces morceaux de métaux  ?

PS : j'ai quand même laissé la marque en indice..


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

Mais à qui est ce V12 italien ?


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

Ok, t'as gagné, je donne ma langue au chat 

Demande à la Naru, tiens. Si elle ne trouve pas....


----------



## IP (20 Février 2006)

Bon, un GROS indice : il n'y a eu que 39 exemplaires de ce moteur avec cette carosserie  .

Et encore un indice : elle tourne autour des 10 000 000 euros la tonne (j'ai pas mis de zéros en trop) .


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

250 Gt ?


----------



## IP (20 Février 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 250 Gt ?



Pas assez chère mon fils !  

Mais pas loin 

Dernière indice : elles étaient Omologuées....


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez chère mon fils !
> 
> Mais pas loin



Si c'est pas ça, alors je vois pas....


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

250 gto 

Edit : toasted


----------



## IP (20 Février 2006)

:king:  


Et oui, 20 M d'euros sous les yeux.

Ca fait cher le kilo d'acier :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

elle est sublime :love: en bleu nuit


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Edit : toasted


----------



## iMax (20 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> elle est sublime :love: en bleu nuit



Rouge ou rien


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

Justement, on voit toutes les ferrari en rouge, moi j'aime bien le changement et en bleu nuit, elle en jette un max p) :love:

Sinon, j'ai vu des photos de la 599 GTB, elle est waouh  :love:


----------



## La mouette (21 Février 2006)

Saab Aero-X





Concept car Saab peut-être à Genève


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas en vouloir à Pascal... Vu son âge canonique, il a confondu ces gommes avec celles qui équipent sa vieille BSA



Dis donc, gamin, tu veux tater de mon déambulateur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> avec ou sans chambre à air ?



Avec chambre ... Aère !


----------



## woulf (21 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avec chambre ... Aère !



Tu faisais plus peur avec ta chaîne de vélo  

Enfin je constate que tu restes rebelle, même en déambulateur  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

salut à tous ceux qui font aussi de la moto et bravo de passer du scoot à la moto. Ca a 2 roues mais c'est pas pareil; Gaffe sur la route, c'est pas top en ce moment.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Saab Aero-X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très chouette. 

Espérons que Saab arrivera a passer le cap difficile. 
Si ils sortent des produits aussi sympas, ça sera peut-être possible.


----------



## La mouette (21 Février 2006)

Si le Dieu GM passe survit aussi


----------



## mayfair (21 Février 2006)

voila cadeau pour les amateurs de ferrari

http://www.mayfair.ch/Mayfairpictures/Ferrari02/index.htm


trop magnifique...


----------



## semac (22 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> En N ou S?
> 
> PS : on peut aussi parler deux roues ici? ben ouais ça fait aussi vroum vroum, mais bon, ya des V2, alors...


en N, mais j'ai mis une petite bulle aluminium noir et couleur alu !! superbe, d'autant que le cadre et le moteur sont noir !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

J'ai un ZRX1200 S bleu. Entièrement d'origine. Ben, ça décoiffe quand on veut.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2006)

Par hasard, pas d'utilisateurs de Harley-Davidson Sporster 883 Low ???????
J'ai fait un bout d'essai le week end dernier mais pas assez longtemps pour me rendre compte si j'allais faire une bêtise ou non !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Février 2006)

Whaow TBL rider 

ça promet !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Bah, tout dépend de ce que tu cherches. Si tu veux un truc qui tient vraiement le pavé et qui arrache, c'est pas le bon choix. Si tu cherches un truc pour la balade, le son, le mythe et tout ça: je vote aussi parceque j'aime pas le faux. Par contre c'est coupleux (plus qu'on ne le croit), ça freine mais faut anticiper et faut pas être marié car le duo, la bécane veut bien, c'est le passager qui veut plus.

Je suis plutot style roadster d'où le 1200, on cruise ranquille quand on veut et quand ça te prend: GAAZZZZ et là les 260-270 sont touchables, l'attaque dans les virolos... ceci dit, je suis pas pilote, juste un poireau qui s'amuse. 


Pour la voiture, si je pouvais (et c'est pas près d'arriver), Jaguar coupe ou Corvette. 


Puisqu'on parle de voiture: à Los Angeles, un type à atomiser une Ferrari maranello contre un pilier. il roulait à 150 au lieu de 60.... Remarquez, je préfere que ce soit ça plutot qu'une personne qui passait par là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tout dépend de ce que tu cherches. Si tu veux un truc qui tient vraiement le pavé et qui arrache, c'est pas le bon choix. Si tu cherches un truc pour la balade, le son, le mythe et tout ça: je vote aussi parceque j'aime pas le faux. Par contre c'est coupleux (plus qu'on ne le croit), ça freine mais faut anticiper et faut pas être marié car le duo, la bécane veut bien, c'est le passager qui veut plus.


Tu résumes très bien mes envies !!!!  (enfin ... pas toutes mais presque ! ) : balade sur les routes de campagne à l'aise ... son ... mythe et tout ce qui va avec !
Pas question de la moindre performance ...
En fait, j'étais bien entendu attiré par les modèles supérieurs à la 883, mais le prix supérieur à 14.000 Euros m'a vite refroidi... tandis que la 883 à 8.000 Euros c'est quand même un tantinet plus raisonnable ... quoique !


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu résumes très bien mes envies !!!!  (enfin ... pas toutes mais presque ! ) : balade sur les routes de campagne à l'aise ... son ... mythe et tout ce qui va avec !
> Pas question de la moindre performance ...
> En fait, j'étais bien entendu attiré par les modèles supérieurs à la 883, mais le prix supérieur à 14.000 Euros m'a vite refroidi... tandis que la 883 à 8.000 Euros c'est quand même un tantinet plus raisonnable ... quoique !



Mon bigounet !!!!

Ca fait trop longtemps qu'on t'entendait plus !

La 883, personnellement, j'aime, même si je n'ai jamais osé franchir le pas (en même temps, là je suis sur yamaha XJR1300, parfait pour la balade, me faut bien 1300cm3  )

C'est effectivement le premier pas chez Harley, et à mon avis pour cruiser pépére (sans mémére) ce n'est pas un mauvais choix, en plus c'est une bécane économique à l'usage (conso raisonnable, courroie et pneu qui n'ont pas les dimensions de mes pneus de Rav4 

Tu dois pouvoir même en trouver une en occasion récente dans les 6.000 euros, avec un faible kilométrage; c'est à envisager. Voire un modèle sportster 1200 qui est encore mieux.

Et avec les sous économisés tu t'offres le tatouage "live to ride - ride to live" et plein de packs de bière qu'on viendra siffler chez toi et qu'on jettera sur les gosses de tes voisins s'ils crient toujours trop fort


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et avec les sous économisés tu t'offres le tatouage "live to ride - ride to live"


Arrffff ! salut mon woulfinet !!!!!! 
J'ai vu mieux : un gars sur une Harley avait une grosse veste de cuir avec sur le dos "Hell was full ... so I came back"     ... j'ai adoré et j'ai repris l'expression à mon compte dans un autre post ....:rose: 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Heu, si il y a de la bière, je suis partant.


----------



## mayfair (22 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Par hasard, pas d'utilisateurs de Harley-Davidson Sporster 883 Low ???????
> J'ai fait un bout d'essai le week end dernier mais pas assez longtemps pour me rendre compte si j'allais faire une bêtise ou non !!!!!!! :love:



franchement si tu es un grand mec du genre plus de 180 cm oublie le sporster tu ne seras pas alaise mieux vaut une fatboy


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> franchement si tu es un grand mec du genre plus de 180 cm oublie le sporster tu ne seras pas alaise mieux vaut une fatboy



C'est bon, il fait 1,20 les bras levés, les oreilles écartées zebig


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> franchement si tu es un grand mec du genre plus de 180 cm oublie le sporster tu ne seras pas alaise mieux vaut une fatboy


 
ZeBig _est_ grand.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ZeBig _est_ grand.



Et Webo _est_ son prophète !


----------



## mayfair (22 Février 2006)

alors il faut une fatboy au minimum


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, il fait 1,20 les bras levés, les oreilles écartées zebig


Mwouais ... en hauteur peut-être ....!!!
Mais de profil et en forme rose: ), j'atteins facilement le mètre quatre-vingt ... faudra que je prévois une sorte d'attelle pour poser mon appendice sur le guidon de la Sporster...:rateau: :rateau: 

Euh ... je dois vous quitter ... ma femme s'est écroulée morte de rire sur le tapis...:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2006)

Voilà la voiture idéale pour l'épouse de TheBig qui va le suivre dans ses périples en Harley.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

C'est quoi ça ? 
Une mini break ? 

Par contre, il y a un joli ordinateur sur la photo


----------



## woulf (23 Février 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> alors il faut une fatboy au minimum



C'est juste deux fois plus cher


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste deux fois plus cher


Malheureusement !!! 
...j'ai bavé devant les dyna, les softails et autres objets d'art dont la quantité de chromes est proportionnelle au nombre de zéros à mettre sur le chèque....
J'ai vu une fatboy avec le visage du Christ peint sur le réservoir ... une oeuvre je vous dis ! 
Mais pendant ce temps-là j'avais mon portefeuille qui couinait tellement dans ma poche que je suis revenu sur terre ... je lui ai dit : "une tite Sporster peut-être ?????" - il a couiné une dernière fois avant que je l'étrangle définitivement pour le faire taire...:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

En plus, je me suis fâché avec un de mes potes qui ne jure que par les japonaises ... plus fiables, plus rapides, plus confortables et surtout beaucoup moins chères...
Il n'a pas compris que je ne m'achetais pas une moto, mais un mythe (une boule de mythe la Fatboy en passant !!!:rateau: ), une sonorité, une part de rêves tout en chrome avec le grand canyon en toile de fond et les motels abandonnés qui fleurissent le long du tarmac...
Et pour ça, rien que pour ça, je suis prêt à débourser quelques milliers d'Euros de plus pour rouler sur quelque chose de moins aseptisé qu'une japonaise (même non bridée !) ou qu'une BMW avec laquelle on vous confond avec la police des autoroutes...:love: 
Et tant pis (ou tant mieux !:rose: ) si ça vibre un max, si c'est poussif et lourd, si ça perd des boulons en route et si ça pue l'huile... la vraie vie a des odeurs aussi ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

bien que plutôt pro-"japonaise". Les idées reçues sur les Harley ont vécus. Aujourd'hui, les boulons restent là où on les a mis et l'huile passe dans le moteur et plus au travers des multiples joints.

les mêmes moteurs servent de bases à Buell dont la réputation n'est pas la pire en moto. Quant au dernier bouzin Harley développé avec Porsche... Mais, c'est chère, ça!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et tant pis (ou tant mieux !:rose: ) si ça vibre un max, si c'est poussif et lourd, si ça perd des boulons en route et si ça pue l'huile... la vraie vie a des odeurs aussi ...:love:



Tu t'es gourré de mythe, là , mon bon Zebig, c'est une anglaise de la grande époque, que tu nous décris là !  Ah nan, t'as écris "poussif" ! Je garde ma "Bonnie"


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2006)

...et puis ZeBig, il a vraiment le staïle pour une Harley, ce serait dommage de passer à coté...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis ZeBig, il a vraiment le staïle pour une Harley, ce serait dommage de passer à coté...


...je ne sais pas si j'ai le staïle ou non, mais ce que je sais, c'est que chez le concessionnaire Harley près de chez moi (une dizaine de kilomètres ... ), y'avait des tonnes de créatures divines tellement serrées dans leur cuir qu'on entendait les coutures craquer dans tous les sens... et comme a dit mon fils en entrant : "tidju (ouais, c'est héréditaire !) ... ça nichonne un max ici !!!!!!!  :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> comme a dit mon fils en entrant : "tidju (ouais, c'est héréditaire !) ... ça nichonne un max ici !!!!!!!  :love: :love:



Ça, c'est une expression qui plairait à Roberto, dommage qu'il passe pas souvent par ici !   

EDIT : Tiens, je vais lui mettre un lien !


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2006)

Je suis en plein dans mes schémas électriques là... Ma bête de course se prépare gentiment à prendre la route d'ici 2-3 mois


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

Bou les méchants! 
En plus ils m'ont eugeulé ces kondés pour la photo, failli me faire confisquer ma pellicule


----------



## woulf (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> une part de rêves tout en chrome avec le grand canyon en toile de fond et les motels abandonnés qui fleurissent le long du tarmac...



Oui mais bon, pour fouler les pavés du borinage...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon, pour fouler les pavés du borinage...


Je vais faire graver sur mon blouson : "IVAN LE TERRIL" ......:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Février 2006)

Vous en pensez quoi de celle là ?







Elle m'a un peut tapé dans l'oeil. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire graver sur mon blouson : "IVAN LE TERRIL" ......:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :hosto:


 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2006)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Vous en pensez quoi de celle là ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je l'avais essayée le jour de sa sortie. Vraiment une voiture sympa... Et agréable à conduire en 1.8


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

C'est la tigra twin top? Je la trouve vraiment sympa 

Sinon, est ce que quelqu'un connaît un site de cote d'occasion des voitures, mais gratuit


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire graver sur mon blouson : "IVAN LE TERRIL" ......:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :hosto:



Essaies "Y vend le terril", tu te f'ra p'têt du blé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Essaies "Y vend le terril", tu te f'ra p'têt du blé !


...en plus, ça me donnera bonne ... mine !!!!!!!!!! Arrrghhhhh


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...en plus, ça me donnera bonne ... mine !!!!!!!!!! Arrrghhhhh



Pis si tu le vend bien, plus besoin d'aller au charbon ! du grisbi sans grisou quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

Et sur mon passage, les gens chanteraient :

Au Nord, y'avait les chorons,
Et Big avec sa tête de con !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et sur mon passage, les gens chanteraient :
> 
> Au Nord, y'avait les chorons,
> Et Big avec sa tête de con !


 
Quelle forme éclatante.  Tellement beau que tu brilles, ZeBig!


----------



## La mouette (23 Février 2006)

- V8 alu
                            - 900 ch
                            - 1180 kg
                            - 0 à 100 km/h en 3.1 s
                            - + de 400 km/h






Koenigsegg CCX


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2006)

Je préfère ma deuche :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> - V8 alu
> - 900 ch
> - 1180 kg
> - 0 à 100 km/h en 3.1 s
> ...



Merci, oh grand pourfendeurs des airs endigués, c'est tellement magnifique...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> - V8 alu
> - 900 ch
> - 1180 kg
> - 0 à 100 km/h en 3.1 s
> ...


C'est un dcI ? :rateau::casse:


----------



## La mouette (24 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un dcI ? :rateau::casse:




avec filtre à particules


----------



## Nico64 (24 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> - V8 alu
> - 900 ch
> - 1180 kg
> - 0 à 100 km/h en 3.1 s
> ...



+ de 400Km/h, je veux bien mais sur le papier. C'est pas encore fait. Pour l'heure la seule detentrice de record (pour une voiture de "série") C'est la Bugatti Veyron.
Désolé je n'ai pas d'images. 

1001 ch
W16 pour une cylindrée de 8 L 
64 soupapes, 4 turbos (ba oui c'est un W pas un V)
0 à 300Km/h en 14 sec (à titre de comparaison, c'est le temps que doit mettre une moto de type hyper sport pour faire le 0 à 200, un peu moins peut-être).


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Problème : elle a tendance à chauffer dans les embouteillages !


----------



## woulf (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Problème : elle a tendance à chauffer dans les embouteillages !



Et ne parlons pas de la visibilité 3/4 arrière


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2006)

Va faire un creneau avec cette voiture 

Je prefere ma 106, je suis plus tranquille quand elle dort dans la rue dans Paris


----------



## ikiki (24 Février 2006)

Sont jamais contents ceux-là hein avec leur 4 roues.... 





​


----------



## Nico64 (24 Février 2006)

En plus il faut savoir qu'au niveau des pneus, Michelin a spécialement développé des pneu pour la voiture capables de rouler à plus de 400Km/h qui en plus peuvent rouler sous la pluie sans problème, bonjour le challenge merci Michelin. Je te raconte pas le prix du gommard!

On sais donc par quel manufacturier sera chaussé la Koenigsegg CCX (euh j'ai pas fait de fautes!!) si les fabricants souhaitent éviter de se prendre la tête, car à ce niveau on ne fait plus trop attention aux coûts.

 Il faut quand même noter l'effort du constructeur qui a réaliser le moteur de la voiture en alu pour alleger le véhicule, qui au final consommera moins de carburant,

Chez Bugatti, ils s'en foutent du poid : rien que le moteur il doit faire le poid d'une twingo


----------



## ikiki (24 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> t'en fous, y a jamais personne dans ton angle mort avec une voiture pareille




Si, ya moi......  

vvvvvvvvvVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Nico64 (24 Février 2006)

www.automobile.lycos.fr/luxe/article.php?id=9&part=2

Voici un joli petit résumé de tout ce qu'on vient de dire sur ces deux voitures.


----------



## woulf (24 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Sont jamais contents ceux-là hein avec leur 4 roues....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiète, caisseux par nécessité, le reste du temps j'ai la Zebig attitude : Born to be wild


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> - V8 alu
> - 900 ch
> - 1180 kg
> - 0 à 100 km/h en 3.1 s
> ...


 
Plus de 400 km/h.... Elle est fabriquée par Alstom ? Chirac veut la vendre aux chinois ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> d'autres chiffres de ce monstre : le 0 à 300km/h en 16,7 secondes, cest le temps quil faut à la Porsche 911 pour atteindre les 200 km/h et 1.200.000 euros :rateau:



Sont pas à jour, tes données, là ... La Porsche, elle les atteint instantanément ... les 1 200 000  (enfin, peut-être pas la 911, quoi qu'une collector des premières années ... va savoir)


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Février 2006)

De plus, la première voiture qui a été annoncé à plus de 400 km/h (en théorie, sur le papier, et uniquement sur le papier) était une lotus, ou plutôt un moteur Lotus dans une carrosserie d'Opel Omega... , la classe quoi...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2006)

et les 500km/h, ils sont pour quand?


----------



## jeep2nine (24 Février 2006)

Je l'ai pécho dans un autre fil (merci PoorMonster  )  
*créneau *


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Février 2006)

bien, je vais aller le tenter de ce pas...

(je précise que pour le moment je roule en mercedes 280 SE, ça fait que 4,87m de long, donc ce devrait être facile)


----------



## Nico64 (24 Février 2006)

Petit cours de géographie : Savez vous où se trouve Nardo. L'anneau de vitesse le plus grand du monde visible depuis l'espace. 12Km de diamètre quand même

Réponse : En Italie. Il est visible sur Google Earth, dans le talon de la botte, le haut du talon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

même que VW à sorti une polo série limitée en son honneur !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Février 2006)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> Petit cours de géographie : Savez vous où se trouve Nardo. L'anneau de vitesse le plus grand du monde visible depuis l'espace. 12Km de diamètre quand même
> 
> Réponse : En Italie. Il est visible sur Google Earth, dans le talon de la botte, le haut du talon...




C'est impressionnant


----------



## iMax (25 Février 2006)

Bon, j'ai conduit pour la première fois un V8 hier soir... 'ricain qui plus est ! :love:

Quel bruit ! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (25 Février 2006)

Porsche 911 GT3
















6 Cylindres de 3.6l
Boite 6 rapports 
415 cv à 7600 T/mn (115 cv/litre)
Couple de 405 Nm à 5500 t/mn 
Zone rouge: 8,400 t/mn
Poids: 1395kg
Vitesse maxi:310 km/h
0-100 en 4.3 secondes 
0-160 en 8.7 secondes


----------



## soget (25 Février 2006)

Présentation


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Et pendant ce temps, celle-ci continue toujours à être produite...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

Ben quoi, si les constructeurs devaient renouveler leur gamme tous les quarante ans, ils auraient du mal à amortir leurs modèles, je pense que d'ici vingt à vingt cinq ans, ils en sortiront une nouvelle !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, si les constructeurs devaient renouveler leur gamme tous les quarante ans, ils auraient du mal à amortir leurs modèles, je pense que d'ici vingt à vingt cinq ans, ils en sortiront une nouvelle !



Remarque, dans le chaud bise, c'est la mode des ringards... Alors pourquoi pas en matière automobile ?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

J'ai vu ça samedi, dans le Marais à Paris, mais en Gris mat : 



:love::love:
C'est beau


----------



## Foguenne (27 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ça samedi, dans le Marais à Paris, mais en Gris mat :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une des plus belle voiture.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

dommage qu'elle est jamais compris que l'arrière ne doit pas aller devant:affraid:


Sinon, c'est à cause d'elle que j'aime les jaguar.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

Roberto nous en a trouvé un modèle spécial, ce n'est pas "voyager Jaguar et mourir", c'est "mourir et voyager Jaguar" 






Le corbillard le plus rapide de l'ouest ! :rateau:


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2006)

:afraid: 









En parlant du V8 bien sur... ​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

La Charte M...e!!!


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> M...e!!!



Banni 1 an pour grossièretés


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Roberto nous en a trouvé un modèle spécial, ce n'est pas "voyager Jaguar et mourir", c'est "mourir et voyager Jaguar"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas celui du film Harold et Maude ?? (très beau film d'ailleurs)


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Harold et Maude ??



Baloon a une nouvelle copine ? :mouais: 








OK, je sors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

Possible, je ne sais pas ou Rob l'a trouvé ?


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Février 2006)

si, c'est celui de harold et maud

et c'est l'idée la plus magnifique avec ce type (E) de véhicule


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une des plus belle voiture.




par ailleurs je le pense aussi, bien que la XK 120 tienne une belle place dans le registre des plus belles voitures...










j'aime, vraiment... :love:


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> si, c'est celui de harold et maud
> 
> et c'est l'idée la plus magnifique avec ce type (E) de véhicule



A vrai dire, je préfèrerais faire un tour dans la version roadster ou même dans le coupé que dans celle là... 

Même dans une vieille Lada pourrie en fait... Allez savoir pourquoi


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Février 2006)

dans le film, il n'arrète pas de mourir, et ça n'a pas l'air de beaucoup le gener...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> par ailleurs je le pense aussi, bien que la XK 120 tienne une belle place dans le registre des plus belles voitures...
> j'aime, vraiment... :love:




Moi pas.  
Elle est sympa mais je ne suis pas fan, elle a moins de grâce.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Février 2006)

Viva Ecologia !!!!!







"Elle affiche des performances d'actualité, à savoir, une autonomie de 66km par litre de gas-oil grace à un moteur 2 cylindres de 20 chevaux et une vitesse de pointe de 120km/h..."


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Février 2006)

Samedi, rencontre avec de bien belles mécaniques pour une journée au musée de l'automobile de Mulhouse.

J'y ai caressé le cuir de ces merveilles afin de lui redonner un peu de souplesse.
Beaucoup de travail, mais encore plus de plaisir.

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iMax (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Viva Ecologia !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal cette consommation de 1.5l/100km... 

Qui la fabrique ?


----------



## jeep2nine (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas.
> Elle est sympa mais je ne suis pas fan, elle a moins de grâce.



D'accord avec toi, dans le style je lui préfère celle-ci : Bugatti Type 57S Atalante


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Banni 1 an pour grossièretés



Banni pour Mince!!!:mouais: argh je suis refait


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Février 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi, dans le style je lui préfère celle-ci : Bugatti Type 57S Atalante  ...




Pas mal, pas mal, mais c'est moins anglais dans le style, pas assez épuré à mon goût...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Pas mal non plus. à quand elle est sortie, Jaguar france était un de mes clients; J'ai raté l'invitation pour le lancement à Montlhéry


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Février 2006)

pas mal en effet...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal cette consommation de 1.5l/100km...
> 
> Qui la fabrique ?



Et c'est un bicylindre, et peut-être à plat, qui sait (un "flat-twin" diraient les amateurs des motos BMW) ? La boucle est bouclée : on vient de réinventer la deudeuche, notre bonne et chère vieille deudeuche :love: .


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

certes, mais 1,5l/100 avec une deuche... moi qui ait une méhari (ce qui n'est pas très différent), certes pas bien réglée, j'arrive pas à moins de 6l/100km

et pourtant je ne pense pas bénéficier de plus de 20 ch réels..


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> certes, mais 1,5l/100 avec une deuche... moi qui ait une méhari (ce qui n'est pas très différent), certes pas bien réglée, j'arrive pas à moins de 6l/100km
> 
> et pourtant je ne pense pas bénéficier de plus de 20 ch réels..



Ben, une deuche, avec son CX de 0,54, pour faire 1,5l/100, faut faire tourner le moteur au ralenti, et la transporter sur un camion ! 

Par contre, ta Méhari, avec son gros moteur 3CV de 602 cm3 (les "vraies" deuches, c'était 375 (15 ch), puis 425 (19 ch), et enfin 435 cm3 (22 ch)), elle développe quand même 26 ch, un vrai bolide :rateau:


----------



## jeep2nine (1 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal, pas mal, mais c'est moins anglais dans le style, pas assez épuré à mon goût...


Ben oui, c'est une Bugatti...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2006)

tiens, en parlant de voiture...
ici, on bloque un peu sur le *BioPower*
2.0t 180ch, du 0 a 100 en 8,5sc...
un peu moins bien que ma For4 mais pour une emission de Co2 qui bat tout les records et puis surtout, un bô break....
dommage que pour l'instant contrairement a nos amis Suedois, nous n'ayons pas de reseau distribuant du BioEthanol....encore que ça marche au SP95...mais bon....

en tout cas, une belle inovation....


----------



## guytantakul (2 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est une Bugatti...



L'avant est assez quelconque (pour l'accès au bourrin, je sais), mais l'arrière est rien top !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, en parlant de voiture...
> ici, on bloque un peu sur le *BioPower*
> 2.0t 180ch, du 0 a 100 en 8,5sc...
> un peu moins bien que ma For4 mais pour une emission de Co2 qui bat tout les records et puis surtout, un bô break....
> ...



T'évites de me parler de Saab s'il te plait... sauf si tu veux m'acheter mon coupé 9.3 TD (détails par mp...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> T'évites de me parler de Saab s'il te plait... sauf si tu veux m'acheter mon coupé 9.3 TD (détails par mp...)




bah, non merci, j'en ai deja eu une en essence......


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Elle me manque ma petite Fiat ... 






:style:


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Tiens en vla une autre pour la peine 






:love::style:


----------



## jeep2nine (3 Mars 2006)

Vue au Salon de Genève






Le reste est *là*  :love:


----------



## jeep2nine (3 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, non merci, j'en ai deja eu une en essence......



Une comme celle-là :


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>




Oooooh, la même voiture que celle de joli-papa


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oooooh, la même voiture que celle de joli-papa



Il y donc des hommes de gout aussi en Suisse ! ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il y donc des hommes de gout aussi en Suisse ! ...



ils aiment le chocolat, fallait s'y attendre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il y donc des hommes de gout aussi en Suisse ! ...



En tout cas, iMax à vu Le mur de l'Atlantique, c'est rassurant quant à l'audience du cinéma français à l'étranger !


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Mars 2006)

bon, ben je viens de signer un LOA pour ça:






en finition Initiale, c'est triste mais parfois on peut pas faire autrement...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

dans ces cas là, l'essentiel est de pouvoir aller d'un point A vers un point B. Faut se dire que la prochaine sera plus à tes gouts.

j'aurai voulu une jaguar XJR, mais bon, je me suis rabattu sur une VW de base, c'est la vie


----------



## meskh (8 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben je viens de signer un LOA pour ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on ne se refuse rien 

belle caisse


----------



## jeep2nine (14 Mars 2006)

La Saab Aero X à découvrir *ici*, sur le site de Saab, un vrai petit bijou :love:


----------



## jeep2nine (14 Mars 2006)

Un autre *lien* pour découvrir le dernier concept de chez Rolls Royce, impressionnant


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Un autre *lien* pour découvrir le dernier concept de chez Rolls Royce, impressionnant



Marrant, on dirait qu'ils ont piqués le look des feus au mange disque de l'iMac G3


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> La Saab Aero X à découvrir *ici*, sur le site de Saab, un vrai petit bijou :love:



La présentation de l'aéro x sur ce site est magnifique.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Un autre *lien* pour découvrir le dernier concept de chez Rolls Royce, impressionnant


C'est vraiment impressionnant...

La taille du bestiau 

Et le capot en alu d'une seule iece


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et le capot en alu d'une seule iece



:mouais: Ouais, bof, pour le prix, y zauraient au moins pu le faire en plaqué or !


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Mars 2006)

ça doit pas être si cher que ça


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne sais pas si j'ai le staïle ou non, mais ce que je sais, c'est que chez le concessionnaire Harley près de chez moi (une dizaine de kilomètres ... ), y'avait des tonnes de créatures divines tellement serrées dans leur cuir qu'on entendait les coutures craquer dans tous les sens... et comme a dit mon fils en entrant : "tidju (ouais, c'est héréditaire !) ... ça nichonne un max ici !!!!!!!  :love: :love:




Alors, tu l'as ta Harley? T'en es content?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2006)

au Mans ! 

Petite vidéo d'intimidation de la concurrence très sympa.


----------



## jeep2nine (16 Mars 2006)

La beauté :love: 






Cette ligne  






Et ces équipements (de série ?)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

elle est très belle mais j'adhere pas aux 4 portes. Je ne vois que les jointures. Pourquoi n'ont ils pas travaillé sur un concept plus moderne qui conserverait les 2 portes uniquement?


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> elle est très belle mais j'adhere pas aux 4 portes. Je ne vois que les jointures. Pourquoi n'ont ils pas travaillé sur un concept plus moderne qui conserverait les 2 portes uniquement?



Parce qu'il vaut mieux être plusieurs, et adultes, pour siffler deux bouteilles de pif dans une Aston Martin.


----------



## jeep2nine (16 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il vaut mieux être plusieurs, et adultes, pour siffler deux bouteilles de pif dans une Aston Martin.



Z'ont prévu 4 verres et 2 bouteilles


----------



## guytantakul (16 Mars 2006)

Z'auraient mieux fait d'enlever l'échiquier et de mettre un waterbed, à mon sens


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

non, je pensaais à un concept genre velsatis (on ne rigole pas). Renault est complêtement passé à coté pour plusieurs raisons mais une marque comme aston martin peut tout à fait reprendre l'idée et faire un coupé berline de très grande classe.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont prévu 4 verres et 2 bouteilles



je pense qu'il doit y avoir deux bouteilles cachées en dessous, sinon ce serait un peu mesquin...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il doit y avoir deux bouteilles cachées en dessous, sinon ce serait un peu mesquin...


c'est pas le même alcotest en Angleterre, ils le calculent au kilo. La tolérance est de 0,500 Kg/g


----------



## jeep2nine (16 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Z'auraient mieux fait d'enlever l'échiquier et de mettre un waterbed, à mon sens


Non, non, c'est pour jouer au Picole-Dame, jeu mis au point par Bérurier (le pote de San Antonio, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de culture  ) 
Le principe est simple, tu joues au dames avec des verres remplis, d'un côté de rouge et de l'autre de blanc, par exemple. Mais tu peux varier avec des alcools différents : vieux rhum ambré et petit alccol de poire de derrière les fagots  
La stratégie de Béru, pour une partie en trois manches, est de laisser gagner la première partie par l'adversaire. Une fois qu'il est bourré comme un coin, tu le rétames à la revanche et tu l'achèves à la belle


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, c'est pour jouer au Picole-Dame, jeu mis au point par Bérurier (le pote de San Antonio, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de culture  )
> Le principe est simple, tu joues au dames avec des verres remplis, d'un côté de rouge et de l'autre de blanc, par exemple. Mais tu peux varier avec des alcools différents : vieux rhum ambré et petit alccol de poire de derrière les fagots
> La stratégie de Béru, pour une partie en trois manches, est de laisser gagner la première partie par l'adversaire. Une fois qu'il est bourré comme un coin, tu le rétames à la revanche et tu l'achèves à la belle



T'as oublié l'essentiel : A chaque fois qu'un pion est "pris", le preneur le vide d'un seul trait !


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> au Mans !
> 
> Petite vidéo d'intimidation de la concurrence très sympa.


Wai, bah vu les résultats aux 12h de Sebring, ils ont pas intérêt à ce qu'il fasse chaud aux 24h du Mans, sinon ça va être l'hécatombe... et je serais le premier à en rire, ça leur apprendra à mettre du mazout sur les courses !   

Franchement, un diesel en course... la honte ! 

Sinon, rien que pour les yeux...  :

Salon de Genève 2006 by Naru Narusegawa


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Wai, bah vu les résultats aux 12h de Sebring, ils ont pas intérêt à ce qu'il fasse chaud aux 24h du Mans, sinon ça va être l'hécatombe... et je serais le premier à en rire, ça leur apprendra à mettre du mazout sur les courses !
> 
> Franchement, un diesel en course... la honte !
> 
> ...




bien d'accord avec toi, la honte...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

ben pourquoi?

si un diesel devient aussi performant qu'un essence, quel est le blême?

J'ai un copain qui roule en très sportive (subaru impreza préparée puis Maserati coupé puis maintenant en Chevrolet Corvette spéciale); Lors d'une discussion, il m'a dit, moi Lada sort une voiture du niveau de la masérati: je fonce (la gueule compte aussi, attention).

Et si demain, des machines à l'hydrogène marchent bien, pourquoi pas?


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

à hydrogène, sans aucun doute, mais gasoil, jamais... quoiqu'en disent les lobbies, ça reste le carburant le plus polluant en circulation...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> à hydrogène, sans aucun doute, mais gasoil, jamais... quoiqu'en disent les lobbies, ça reste le carburant le plus polluant en circulation...



heu, je ne suis pas persuadé que le carburant de "course" avec les échappements qu'ils ont pollue moins que du gas oil.

Echappement libre + carburant survitaminé = pollution maximum.

Fais l'essai de mettre un asthmatique dans un paddock au moment d'un départ: résultat garantie.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

la course reste un système d'exception, je voulais parler des voitures de production courante...


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2006)

Et moi finalement je parle quand même de la course...

Le problème n'est pas le rejet de CO ou CO2 pour moi... le problème est les micro-particules... Le diesel en rejette à la pelle, et elles sont hautement cancerigène...

Et ne me parle pas du filtre à particule mon cher ZRXolivier, il ne filtre pas les plus petites, qui sont pourtant les plus dangereuses 

Donc le diesel : DEHORS !!!!!!!    

Les arguments actuels ne sont qu'un lobby de constructeurs français aggravé par le gouvernement qui les appuie !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Et moi finalement je parle quand même de la course...
> 
> Le problème n'est pas le rejet de CO ou CO2 pour moi... le problème est les micro-particules... Le diesel en rejette à la pelle, et elles sont hautement cancerigène...
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas dit que le diesel ne polluait pas, j'ai simplement dit qu'en course toutes les motorisations se valent et qu'à performance égale, pourquoi pas un diesel. En course.

Et comme tu as du le comprendre, je ne suis pas particulièrement fan des voitures françaises. En fait, pour moi une voiture n'est qu'un moyen de déplacement. Sauf bien entendu certaines voitures "d'exceptions".


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> à hydrogène, sans aucun doute, mais gasoil, jamais... quoiqu'en disent les lobbies, ça reste le carburant le plus polluant en circulation...



Tout à fait. 
Je suis d'ailleurs particulièrement scandalisé par les actuelles pubs pour le HDI Peugeot déclarant : _"La nature s'en souviendra"_ (remarque, çà peut être détourné...) et parlant d'une _"prime écolo"_ pour l'achat de leurs bagnoles diesel, le tout sur fond de feuilles vertes. S'il y avait de vrais écolos, actifs, en France, cette pub mériterait d'être attaquée car particulièrement mensongère, et du reste totalement cynique. Et pendant ce temps là, ce lobby des mazoutiers a réussi à faire sauter le crédit d'impôt sur le GPL via un amendement scélérat voté au Sénat fin décembre à minuit. Honteux et écoeurant.


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mars 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jul29._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jul29._


----------



## y&b (21 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jul29._


j'm'en occupe si tu permets


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mars 2006)

vous êtes bien urbain...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> j'm'en occupe si tu permets



C'est trop, gentlemen, c'est trop !


----------



## House M.D. (21 Mars 2006)

En même temps c'est mérité  et hop, un coup pour la route


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Aligato Naru-San !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

aRigato.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Oh moi, le Portugais, hein.... :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mars 2006)

tu veux parler de ça:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Désolé. Pas compris.
:rose:


----------



## House M.D. (24 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler de ça:


Arg, oulà, tu l'as trouvée où cette horreur encore?    :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé. Pas compris.
> :rose:



UMM est la seule marque de voiture portugaise, ce sont leurs 4x4 de l'armée et comme tu peux le constater c'est magnifique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> UMM est la seule marque de voiture portugaise, ce sont leurs 4x4 de l'armée et comme tu peux le constater c'est magnifique...



:mouais: Magnifique ? Hum ...  C'est pas un machin sous licence Steyr Puch, ça ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

J'aimais bien les Puch (mobylettes) - faciles à voler, faciles à piloter !
Monza et Cobra 50 - que de souvenirs plus ou moins émus...  

PS : un jour je vous raconterai les vacances en Egypte et le vol du kit - mais c'est pas pour tout de suite !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> UMM est la seule marque de voiture portugaise, ce sont leurs 4x4 de l'armée et comme tu peux le constater c'est magnifique...



 
Merci. 
Et bien j'aurai appris quelque chose. Une marque de voiture portugaise. Et çà roule au Porto ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2006)

Ça y'est, ça freine ! 

Je me suis fait ch*** (conneries de conduites rigides) mais ça marche, j'ai changé mon maitre-cylindre cet après midi. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça y'est, ça freine !
> 
> Je me suis fait ch*** (conneries de conduites rigides) mais ça marche, j'ai changé mon maitre-cylindre cet après midi. :rateau:



Ah je me souviens la mienne, quand j'ai changé le maître cylindre, les quatres cylindres des tambours ont explosés  D'abord les deux avant, puis, après réparation, les deux arrière ! :rateau:

Et en plus, une fois les quatre changés, elle freinait ... Tout le temps, même quand j'appuyais pas sur la pédale :sick:

Bon, elle était rouge, hein ! C'est peut-être pour ça ... trop mure !


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, une fois les quatre changés, elle freinait ... Tout le temps, même quand j'appuyais pas sur la pédale :sick:



Ça se règle, tu sais...  


En plus, elle freine droit


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça se règle, tu sais...




Ben, quand c'est constant, oui, mais quand ça varie avec la température des tambours, ça devient plus délicat. Quand je partais, à froid, tout allait bien, puis, à mesure que je freinais et que les freins chauffaient, ça se bloquait. Si je réglais pour un bon fonctionnement "à chaud", ils ne chauffaient plus, parce qu'à froid, il ne me restait plus que le frein à main ! Comme en plus, à cette époque, je n'avais plus vraiment besoin d'une deuxième voiture, ça s'est terminé à la casse.:mouais:

NB : Deux garagistes s'y sont aussi cassés les dents, dont un concessionnaire Citröen, hein :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

dans le même temps, le problème est compris dans la solution : Citroen

par exemple, notre méhari reste une voiture d'exception, y compris pour tout ce qui concerne le désir de la faire rouler...


----------



## House M.D. (27 Mars 2006)

En même temps, c'est dingue, les jeunes préfèrent les anciens modèles aux nouveaux... Mais que fait Citroën pour récolter autant de haine?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est dingue, les jeunes préfèrent les anciens modèles aux nouveaux... Mais que fait Citroën pour récolter autant de haine?



j'ai bien peur qu'ils aient arrêtés de faire des voitures. Une copie reste une copie. et au bout d'un moment, ça lasse:mouais:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, quand c'est constant, oui, mais quand ça varie avec la température des tambours, ça devient plus délicat. Quand je partais, à froid, tout allait bien, puis, à mesure que je freinais et que les freins chauffaient, ça se bloquait. Si je réglais pour un bon fonctionnement "à chaud", ils ne chauffaient plus, parce qu'à froid, il ne me restait plus que le frein à main ! Comme en plus, à cette époque, je n'avais plus vraiment besoin d'une deuxième voiture, ça s'est terminé à la casse.:mouais:
> 
> NB : Deux garagistes s'y sont aussi cassés les dents, dont un concessionnaire Citröen, hein :rateau:



La c'est plus ennuyeux, en effet 

C'était en quelle année ? Quel age avait la mémère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La c'est plus ennuyeux, en effet
> 
> C'était en quelle année ? Quel age avait la mémère ?



C'était en 1996, et elle avait vingt quatre ans (La toute première 2CV6, avec encore les amortisseurs à inertie à l'avant, modèle 72). Mais rassure toi, comme la caisse était saine, et qu'elle avait un moteur récent, le casseur, qui m'en avait donné 500 F (français, ne rêvons pas ) l'a retapée (il m'a dit avoir changé l'intégralité du circuit de freinage plus quelques autres bricoles, dont la capote, archi morte) et revendue.


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2006)

Ah, c'est mieux... 

Au fait...




> *DaimlerChrysler va arrêter la production de la Smart forfour
> *
> sam 25 mar, 14h53  Source: Yahoo Finance
> 
> ...







'a p'u ​


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

Vu l'échec de cette voiture, ce n'est pas vraiment une surprise.  

Ce matin j'ai été faire un entretien de ma voiture et j'ai regardé le nouveau modèle équivalent.
Le prix est effrayant !  
Si je veux les même options que pour la mienne, j'en ai pour 6000 euros de plus.  

Ma Clio 1,6 16v 110 CV, avec finition "sport", jante alu, clim, ... je l'avais payée 12500 euros, pour une nouvelle Clio 1,6 16V qui sera plus poussive et qui consommera plus car bien plus lourde j'en ai pour 18500 euros.  

A ce prix, pas certain qu'ils en vendent beaucoup. 

Audi, BMW semble proportionnellement bien plus intéressant.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Audi, BMW semble proportionnellement bien plus intéressant.


 
Je te vois au volant d'une 130i... Non? Ou tu vois plus gros?


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je te vois au volant d'une 130i... Non? Ou tu vois plus gros?



héhé, c'est clair qu'une 130i ne serait pas pour me déplaire ou une Ford Focus ST qui sont les deux sportives les plus excitantes du moment mais non, là je garde encore un peu ma Clio qui va toujours très bien. 

Ma compagne va recevoir son bateau prochainement donc calmos. 
(Mondeo Break, avec un coffre pareil, ya moyen de faire du shopping tranquille.  )


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ma compagne va recevoir son bateau prochainement donc calmos.


En parlant de bateau, j'ai vu ça ce matin en déposant ma fille à l'école :






Classe R de chez Mercedes : imposant


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de bateau, j'ai vu ça ce matin en déposant ma fille à l'école :
> 
> 
> 
> Classe R de chez Mercedes : imposant



A ce stade, on pourrait parler de porte-container.


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

et en vrai, c'est moche, ce qui est très dommage compte tenu de ce qu'il faut débourser pour s'en procurer une...
en revanche, ils ont l'air d'avoir un bon V12 de 5,5l préparé par AMG..  :love:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2006)

C'est un peu glauque et désolant de voir que l'industrie automobile allemande actuelle se résume à rien d'autre que plastiques mous, course à la puissance et véhicules hors de prix... :casse:


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'échec de cette voiture, ce n'est pas vraiment une surprise.
> 
> Ce matin j'ai été faire un entretien de ma voiture et j'ai regardé le nouveau modèle équivalent.
> Le prix est effrayant !
> ...



je viens d'en commaner une (clio 1,6l, 16s initiale) et ils m'ont fait d'emblée 15,5% de réduction chez renault, en partie parce qu'il y a deux mois d'attente et en partie parce qu'ils ont besoin d'amadouer l'éventuel client, compte tenu de la déraisonnabilité des prix des voitures à l'heure actuelle.
elle me revient donc à 16 000  toutes options (sauf GPS) mais avec l'ensemble Cabasse, l'interieur tout cuir etc...
Aucune des marques de voitures allemandes n'a pu s'aligner sur ce prix à options égales (et même pas les italiens non plus), mais sur les prix de base on pourrait presque penser qu'ils sont compétitifs (les allemands, j'entends) et puis quand tu regardes tout... ça marche moins bien...

cela dit, j'aurai préféré une aston-martin...


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2006)

Tu nous fera un petit photoreportage quand tu l'auras ?


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'en commaner une (clio 1,6l, 16s initiale) et ils m'ont fait d'emblée 15,5% de réduction chez renault, en partie parce qu'il y a deux mois d'attente et en partie parce qu'ils ont besoin d'amadouer l'éventuel client, compte tenu de la déraisonnabilité des prix des voitures à l'heure actuelle.
> elle me revient donc à 16 000  toutes options (sauf GPS) mais avec l'ensemble Cabasse, l'interieur tout cuir etc...
> Aucune des marques de voitures allemandes n'a pu s'aligner sur ce prix à options égales (et même pas les italiens non plus), mais sur les prix de base on pourrait presque penser qu'ils sont compétitifs (les allemands, j'entends) et puis quand tu regardes tout... ça marche moins bien...
> 
> cela dit, j'aurai préféré une aston-martin...



Là, c'est intéressant. 
C'est vrai que je n'ai pas "négocié", j'ai juste vu le prix affiché.
Heureusement car je commençais à être très très inquiet pour une de mes marques préférées.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous fera un petit photoreportage quand tu l'auras ?



On va bientôt se croire sur www.forum-auto.com ici. 

Paul, ta Clio à 12500 , c'était pas le prix catalogue il me semble non ?

'+


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> On va bientôt se croire sur www.forum-auto.com ici.
> 
> Paul, ta Clio à 12500 &#8364;, c'était pas le prix catalogue il me semble non ?
> 
> '+



Non, c'était 15000 &#8364; le prix "réel"
mais bon, ici, je suis à 18500 sans toutes les options que j'ai.
Soit, ils font de bonne remise, comme le prouve languille.
On verra quand il sera temps de changer.

Pour la voiture de Silvia, je la poussais vers la Laguna Break mais c'est vrai que là, on avait une Mondeo Full option (cuir, gps, radar de recul, radio iPod + iPod Nano 2 Go,...  ) pour 3500 euros de moins qu'une Laguna  avec quelques options.
Même la nouvelle Passat était plus intéressante.  

Bon, c'est pas ça mais la nouvelle Clio 2l 16V   
(totalement politiquement incorrecte, j'adore. )


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

Les trois voitures pas totalement inaccessibles les plus sympas actuellement.

1° BMW 130 i
Une propulsion terrible sans être trop extrème ni trop cher. 
(pas donnée mais ça va encore.)







2° Ford Focus ST
5 cylindres 2,5 l, un bruit MAGNIFIQUE et une tenue de route terrible.
(j'ai pu l'essayer, elle est incroyable.   )






3° Clio 3, 2l 16v





Si elle a une direction assistée électrique aussi merdique que la Mégane RS, ils peuvent la garder.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

C'est cool d'être riche.


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous fera un petit photoreportage quand tu l'auras ?



oui, j'en dirai quelques mots...


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool d'être riche.



mouais, une fiat, quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mouais, une fiat, quoi...



c'est marrant, c'est une discussion récurrente en moto ces temps ci. Avoir un bolide de ce type; c'est super mais où est ce qu'on s'en sert?

Je sais que je suis rabat joie, mais cette question devient vraiment d'actualité. J'aime les belles machines mais là, je me pose quand même des questions. Pourquoi faire? Et croyez bien que j'en suis le premier désolé.

juste une réflexion, comme ça. Pour les pierres, visez le coté droit, celui où mon cerveau est absent.

merci!


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

et c'est quoi ce char??


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mars 2006)

Un article très très intéressant sur les voitures hybrides. 


La suite ici.


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2006)

Ah, c'est joli ça... 

Le père d'un pote en avait une qu'il a revendu pour une RS4 elle même revendue depuis pour une... 911 Turbo :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

formidable voiture
très drôle, tu la vends cher?
parce que sinon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool d'être riche.



Effectivement, d'autant que sur la photo, on ne voit pas bien l'accessoire qui va avec, mais j'ai là une photo où on le voit mieux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est joli ça...
> 
> Le père d'un pote en avait une qu'il a revendu pour une RS4 elle même revendue depuis pour une... 911 Turbo :rateau:




Euuuh ! Y chercherait pas un fils adoptif, par hasard, le père de ton pote ?


----------



## House M.D. (28 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant, c'est une discussion récurrente en moto ces temps ci. Avoir un bolide de ce type; c'est super mais où est ce qu'on s'en sert?
> 
> Je sais que je suis rabat joie, mais cette question devient vraiment d'actualité. J'aime les belles machines mais là, je me pose quand même des questions. Pourquoi faire? Et croyez bien que j'en suis le premier désolé.
> 
> ...




Je répondrais simplement à cette question par une idée, vécue : le son d'un moteur, le plaisir du coup de pied au cul qui n'en finit pas, la beauté des lignes, le plalisir de réveiller un monstre de 665 ch endormi,...

Ferrari, c'est bien sûr la vitesse et les voitures extrêmes, mais c'est pour moi avant tout un plaisir des sens, que ça soit l'ouïe, le toucher ou la vue


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Je répondrais simplement à cette question par une idée, vécue : le son d'un moteur, le plaisir du coup de pied au cul qui n'en finit pas, la beauté des lignes, le plalisir de réveiller un monstre de 665 ch endormi,...
> 
> Ferrari, c'est bien sûr la vitesse et les voitures extrêmes, mais c'est pour moi avant tout un plaisir des sens, que ça soit l'ouïe, le toucher ou la vue


+1
sans vouloir paraître bête... c'est le genre de choses qu'il faut vivre pour le comprendre... on aime ou on n'aime pas


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec vous. Je serais vraiment mal placé pour dire le contraire 

Mais c'est aussi vrai que ça pose des questions. C'est pour ça que j'ai une voiture calme (plafonne à 170 dans les descentes) et ma moto pour m'amuser (et accessoirement perdre moins de temps). Avant, j'avais eu des Audi mais mon permis les aimait plus :rose:

Je vous ai montrer celle qui m'aurait plu, enfin sa fille est aussi superbe (Jaguar XJR). Mes 2 potes en Corvette "spéciale" me riraient au nez en lisant mon post :love:

Pour le circuit, on essaye d'organiser régulièrement des virées à Carole. Il n'y a pas mieux pour se vider l'esprit en "sécurité" et pas risquer le retrait de permis. Certains ont même monté des bécanes rien que pour ça (base husquvarna souvent ).


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mars 2006)

mais non, tu comprends rien au commerce, il faut la mettre plus cher... mais ça ne m'interresse pas alors... 

Sinon, Naru, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pas avec Ferrari, c'est des moteurs qui ont un son de crecelles, alors qu'un bon W16 Bentley, ça c'est un ronronnement qui a de la gueule, quant au "coup de pied au cul", c'est incomparable... dans du cuir et sans un bruit..


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2006)

je viens de passer 6 jours en compagnie de ça:c'est un genre, mais le côté 3e banquette rabattable électriquement, porte arrière télécommandée et full options fut loin d'être déplaisant  Et le fait d'être assis au même niveau que les passagers d'autobus c'est marrant aussi !
Certes, 18,2 litres aux 100 de moyenne, sans forcer du tout, ça refroidit déjà plus, m'enfin... 
Je précise tout de même que j'avais réservé chez Hertz une Chrysler 300 mais que comme ils n'en avaient plus, ils m'ont gracieusement upgradé et filé ce qui leur restait (c'était ça ou le pick up double cabine Ford F150  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ....fin de la Smart For4



c'est dommage, avec de telle performance, ma brabus est un veritable jouet, je l'adore...
alors d'accord, elle est chere....
mais elle fait bien mieux (en performance) qu'un 206RC ou qu'un clio Rs que l'on voit partout...
apres, les gout et les couleurs....mais c'est une pure bombe....
tirer la 3eme et la 4eme donne de sacré sensation....
d'ailleurs, a 6000 tours, la 4eme me donne un bon 190....pas mal du tout....
seul regret, lui avoir mis des ***** de michelin au lieux des habituels Yoko....mais bon....je vais pas tarder a les changer....vu comme elle patine en premiere...


CARACTERISTIQUES TECHNIQUES SMART FORFOUR Brabus 
MOTEUR
Type: 4 cylindres en ligne, 16 soupapes, 2 arbres à cames en tête
Position: transversal AV
Alimentation: Gestion électronique intérale Bosch MPI + turbocompresseur Mitsubishi Heavy Duty + échangeur air/air.
Cylindrée en cm3: 1 468
Alésage x course : 75,5 x 82
Puissance ch DIN à tr/mn: 177 à 6 000.
Puissance au litre en ch: 120,57
Couple maxi en mkg à tr/mn: 23,4 à 3 500
Couple au litre en mkg : 15,94
TRANSMISSION
AV+ASR+ESP
Boîte de vitesses (rapports): Manuelle 5 rapports.
POIDS
Données constructeur en kg: 1 090
Rapport poids/puissance en kg/ch DIN : 6,15
ROUES
Freins : AV 2 disques ventilés (Æ 281 mm) et AR 2 disques pleins (Æ 250 mm) + ABS + EBD.
Pneus : AV 205/40 ZR 17 et AR 225/35 ZR 17 Michelin Pilot Sport.
PERFORMANCES
Vitesse maxi en km/h: 221
400 m DA en secondes: ND
1 000 m DA en secondes: ND
0 à 100 km/h : 6,9
0 à 200 km/h : ND
Consommation moyenne : ND L/100 Km.


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhh "_je me souviens_"
> bon ça consomme pas mal mais à combien est le litre chez nos cousins ??



1.05 CDN $

On va dire que ça reste abordable, mais enfin, à coup de 18 litres, un poil moins


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mars 2006)

18 l, de quoi démarrer un vrai moteur, juste avant qu'il chauffe et que tu puisses commencer à rouler...


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2006)

Bin oui, c'est bof, ça a pas mal augmenté ces derniers temps... A force de tout vendre le pétrole aux voisins d'en bas  

Ceci dit, le parc automobile québecois est étonnamment "sage" je trouve, plein de petites voitures et de familiales de taille européenne, Volkswagen vend de plus en plus de moteurs tdi en prime (ça, je ne sais pas si c'est forcément une bonne chose  

Les marques qui cartonnent c'est Toyota et Mazda pour le moment.

N'en déplaise à notre Foguenne national, on ne trouve pas de Renault, c'est pas assez résistant


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> N'en déplaise à notre Foguenne national, on ne trouve pas de Renault, c'est pas assez résistant



Nan, c'est pas ça, en fait, comme Paul achète presque toute leur production ici, ils n'en ont plus assez pour les exporter là bas !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Avez vous suivi,

l'Apivir vient de déposer une demande au parlement pour faire interdire par construction la vente de toutes machines permettant de dépasser les vitesses autorisées.

APIVIR
Association Pour Interdire les Véhicules Inutilement Rapides.

Des malades.


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2006)

C'est surtout n'importe quoi...
à 130 km/h en ville, ce serait toujorus possible avec leur systeme 
et c'est autrement plus dangereux.
Je serais eux, je demanderais la mise en place de GPS limitant la vitesse en ville à 50km/h, à 90km/h sur les nationnales...
C'est "1984" mais moins ridicule que leur "truc"...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout n'importe quoi...
> à 130 km/h en ville, ce serait toujorus possible avec leur systeme
> et c'est autrement plus dangereux.
> Je serais eux, je demanderais la mise en place de GPS limitant la vitesse en ville à 50km/h, à 90km/h sur les nationnales...
> C'est "1984" mais moins ridicule que leur "truc"...


rigoles pas, j'en ai déja parlé ici, ce que tu décris est en test en Angleterre. Là aussi, le frein est que les autres pays d'europe ne veulent pas en entendre parler à cause d'organisme comme la CNIL.

Combien de temps ça va tenir? je sais pas mais souhaitons longtemps.


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous suivi,
> 
> l'Apivir vient de déposer une demande au parlement pour faire interdire par construction la vente de toutes machines permettant de dépasser les vitesses autorisées.
> 
> ...



En tout cas moi, avec la deuche, je suis peinard !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas moi, avec la deuche, je suis peinard !



Oui, et tous les heureux propriétaires de machines de là maintenant aussi. Ils ne pourront pas imposer de modifications rétroactivement.

Mon ZRX est pas prêt d'être en vente, moi je vous le dis.

Reste plus qu'à trouver une jaguar en occase et zou >>> box.


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2006)

Z'avez vu celle-là?


----------



## woulf (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Mon ZRX est pas prêt d'être en vente, moi je vous le dis.



Ca tombe bien, un os pareil, c'est invendable 
(ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais plusieurs concessionnaires qui m'ont fortement déconseillé à l'époque l'achat de la chose)


----------



## woulf (30 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez vu celle-là?



Yanka c'est cadillac en russe ? 
Jolie peinture en tous cas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien, un os pareil, c'est invendable
> (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais plusieurs concessionnaires qui m'ont fortement déconseillé à l'époque l'achat de la chose)


Tu as raison pour la revente. Mais ça ne me gêne pas. Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai choisi cette moto pour son caractère et son look. De plus, je suis fidèle (même à mes motos), je les garde en générale longtemps. Dans la prod. actuelle, je vois rien qui me plait ni qui pourrait trnsporter réellement mon amie.

J'ai bien le dernier ZZR 1400, mais castrer à ce point une bécane... Quant à la débrider: 190CV, sur n'importe quel banc, je me fais avoir> saisie de la moto, annulation du pemis et jusqu'à 30 000&#8364; d'amende.

Le ZRX en fait 127 en sortie de boite et c'est très bien. 270KMh aussi :rose::love:

Mais tu sais je t'aime bien quand même, surtout que quand j'irai faire un tour par chez toi; tu me présenteras ta blonde et tu me prêteras ton skidoo :love::love:

Woulf, les canadiens ont un nom pour ces vieiles voitures américaines, tu l'as? Au fait, si la moto te démange, n'hésites pas, on a des contact là bas via le forum.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez vu celle-là?




ça doit être marrant de rouler la dedans.


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être marrant de rouler la dedans.



C'est Tschaika en allemand, ça donne peut-être la même chose en français?

ça doit être marrant tout court!!!


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Tschaika en allemand, ça donne peut-être la même chose en français?
> 
> ça doit être marrant tout court!!!



Arf, une production typique des années guerre froide ! 

(un espion russe qui a confondu les plans d'un satelite militaire avec ceux d'une Cad' Eldorado sans doute  )


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

pourquoi confondu?

ils ont d'abord tenté de l'envoyer tourner autour de la terre, afin de démontrer leur supériorité (réelle), puis, attendu qu'il n'y avait pas de témoins (de type CNN, vu que Eux, n'y étaient pas dans l'espace), ils l'ont redescendu en Allemagne de l'Est, pour déplacer de manière très terre à terre les dirigeants de se petit pays (qui, il faut l'avouer, leur posait déjà quelques problèmes...)


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Sylko ? elle est ringue ta Prius


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sylko ? elle est ringue ta Prius



Remarque, si coupler un moteur de DC6 avec un moteur de TGV, ça fait bien un moteur hybride, je ne suis pas sur pour autant que ce soit économique et "bon pour la planète" !


----------



## iMax (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sylko ? elle est ringue ta Prius



J'adoooooore ! :love:

Déja que la 9-3 cab est splendide, mais alors en BioHybrid :rateau:

Transmission intégrale électrique, moteur thermique de 260ch, pour une consommation de 7.8l/100 d'éthanol, le tout monté dans un des plus beaux cabrio actuels, c'est pas mal...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Oui, j'aime bien aussi.


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Mars 2006)

je suis obligé d'être d'accord avec Pascal, c'est vous dire si on est pas dans la merde, mais mettre un moteur de F1, thermique, couplé à un moteur de TGV (éléc), ça me parait aller à l'encontre de ce type de développement...
On ne peut pas vouloir faire de l'écologie et continuer d'avoir envie d'avoir la plus grosse  

et de plus, je n'ai me pas le dessin de cette saab, que je trouve de plus en plus lourdingue...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis obligé d'être d'accord avec Pascal, c'est vous dire si on est pas dans la merde, mais mettre un moteur de F1, thermique, couplé à un moteur de TGV (éléc), ça me parait aller à l'encontre de ce type de développement...
> On ne peut pas vouloir faire de l'écologie et continuer d'avoir envie d'avoir la plus grosse
> 
> et de plus, je n'ai me pas le dessin de cette saab, que je trouve de plus en plus lourdingue...



d'accord sur le coté écolo.

Tu dis ça parceque t'es en colère?:love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis obligé d'être d'accord avec Pascal, c'est vous dire si on est pas dans la merde, mais mettre un moteur de F1, thermique, couplé à un moteur de TGV (éléc), ça me parait aller à l'encontre de ce type de développement...
> On ne peut pas vouloir faire de l'écologie et continuer d'avoir envie d'avoir la plus grosse
> 
> et de plus, je n'ai me pas le dessin de cette saab, que je trouve de plus en plus lourdingue...



Encore une fois, je suis complètement d'accord.
Ces solutions hybrides sont peut-être louables, mais à terme restent des cautères sur une jambe de bois. Il faudrait changer de modèle économique, développer de façon réelle les transports en commun par exemple, et plus profondémment remettre en cause ces indicateurs sacro-saints que sont le  "développement" et la "croissance". Notre monde est matériellement un espace clos et fini : la croissance ne peut pas être infinie. C'est comme le poussin dans l'oeuf : il en utilise toutes les ressources pour s'y développer mais à un moment l'oeuf ne peut pas permettre un développement infini du poussin et il éclate, vidé de toute sa substance.
Si toute la planète adoptait le mode de vie et de consommation américain, il faudrait 5 planètes Terre pour assouvir ses besoins !!! Et quand même 3 planètes en suivant le mode de vie européen !!!
Mais arriverons-nous à ce changement dont dépend la survie de notre espèce ?

Je sais je dévie des bagnoles, un peu, mais à propos de celles-ci :
- Une automobile est immobilisée en moyenne environ 90 % du temps
- Une automobile en stationnement nécessite 20 m2 d'espace
- La surface totale des voitures présentes dans Paris, si elles s'y immobilisaient toutes d'un coup, excèderait largement la surface libre disponible en voirie.
çà donne à réfléchir, non ?


----------



## sylko (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sylko ? elle est ringue ta Prius


 
Oui, mais ce n'est pas une concept car. 

Déjà deux ans que la Sylkomobile sillonne les routes. 80'000 km au compteur et toujours le même bonheur.  



En parlant de concept car...

En voici deux, de l'Institut Européen de Design de Turin!  






















​​


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Le choix du N° de la première est un peu ... Hum


----------



## sylko (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le choix du N° de la première est un peu ... Hum


 
Elle doit partir facilement en tête à queue.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2006)

La nouvelle TT. 
Je la trouve très sympa.





















Vu sur Le blog Auto


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Ah oui, il y a progrès au niveau de la ligne. Elle ne fait plus "New Beetle étirée" comme la précédente, tout en gardant une silouhette de Quattro. Bel exercice de style.


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

une courbure de pavillon, un arrière un peu CLS... reste les phares avants et le tout bien fait !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, il y a progrès au niveau de la ligne. Elle ne fait plus "New Beetle étirée" comme la précédente, tout en gardant une silouhette de Quattro. Bel exercice de style.


 
Certes, ôôô Aimé Modo (je fayote maintenant). Mais les tableaux de bord de toutes ces voitures allemandes, et particulièrement de toutes celles rattachés au groupe VAG, me paraissent de plus en plus uniformisés. C'est tout noir, la commande d'allumage des phares est toujours constituée de ce quadrant à molette à gauche, comme sur les Opel d'ailleurs, les bouches de sortie d'air sont presque identiques à celles d'une Golf etc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Alors, je t'explique : mes moyens actuels ne me permettant pas de remplacer ma vieille 405 SRI (14 ans aux prunes, mais on en voit encore journellement passer de plus âgées), je m'intéresse principalement aux lignes extérieures, parce qu'à la vitesse où je les vois passer, le tableau de bord ...


----------



## woulf (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je t'explique : mes moyens actuels ne me permettant pas de remplacer ma vieille 405 SRI (14 ans aux prunes, mais on en voit encore journellement passer de plus âgées), je m'intéresse principalement aux lignes extérieures, parce qu'à la vitesse où je les vois passer, le tableau de bord ...



Sinon, tu imprimes une photo des cadrans de la nouvelle TT et tu la colles en remplacement de ton tableau de bord: pour trois fois rien, t'as une nouvelle voiture dis donc !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Ça ira pas, la zone rouge est pas au même régime :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça ira pas, la zone rouge est pas au même régime :rateau:



Vitaminé le régime de l'Audi.

C'est vrai qu'elle est pas mal.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

c'est mieux que la précédente, sans aucun doute, ça fait moins "gadget"...
En revanche, O grand môdô, je trouve les lignes de la 405 nettement plus sexy!!!










 




j'ai bon, là en fayotage, dis jul, j'ai bon???


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bon, là en fayotage, dis jul, j'ai bon???



Quand le chat loup n'est pas là, les nioubes dansent, mais méfiez vous, l'Amok va revenir, et quand il tombera la dessus ... 

Vous savez comment il est, quand des nioubes se prosternent devant un autre modo que lui, ça va vous :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle TT.
> Je la trouve très sympa.



Non pour ma part, je suis relativement déçu, j'aurais espéré quelque-chose de plus avant-gardiste. Là j'ai déjà l'impression qu'on va s'en lasser vite et que le design est déjà dépassé.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Avis aux Nioubes que nous sommes ! Je propose qu'on cotise tous pour offrir la nouvelle TT à Pascal notre Modo Préféré, Aimé, Adoré, Adulé, Vénéré etc... Comme çà on aura plein de coups de boules vertes et puis on pourra parler politique sans être bannis.    

Ah ? Vous trouvez que c'est pas une bonne idée ? :casse: :casse: :hosto: 

OK je sors.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

bonjour Pascal

Ô modo adoré entre tous, 
ta sérénitude peut elle dire qu'elle me prêtera sa Audi TT?
Peux tu le dire?
Quand tu regardes par là, que vois tu?

J'ai bon aussi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2006)

Euuuh, vous l'avez bien lu, celui là ?  


_Moi, j'dis ça, j'dis rien, hein, c'est pour vous !_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh, vous l'avez bien lu, celui là ?
> 
> 
> _Moi, j'dis ça, j'dis rien, hein, c'est pour vous !_




Oui, oui.

Ok, je modifie: vos sérénitudes...:love:

Sinon, hier j'ai vu le nouveau 4X4 Audi... imposant le bestiau:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2006)

*Tout compte fait*
ça peut avoir du bon le tuning auto


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

> j'ai bon, là en fayotage, dis jul, j'ai bon???



Désolé j'l'avais pas vu tout de suite... C'est pas mal : tu progresses. Rajoute un je-ne-sais-quoi de pleutrerie, une larme de vilénie, un soupçon d'air falot et tu seras parfait. Ah oui une chose TRES importante : dénonce tes petits camarades (par mp si possible : c'est le must !).


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tout compte fait*
> ça peut avoir du bon le tuning auto




t'es pas sympa avec citroen, la GS, c'était soit disant une vraie voiture, pas du tunning...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non pour ma part, je suis relativement déçu, j'aurais espéré quelque-chose de plus avant-gardiste. Là j'ai déjà l'impression qu'on va s'en lasser vite et que le design est déjà dépassé.



A bon? Peut-être, on verra.  

Je préfère la Z4 coupé, plus "brutale".


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la Z4 coupé, plus "brutale".



Oui... :love: Moi aussi.  Et en parlant de Z4, ils ont la M en vitrine chez mon concessionnaire. Sympa, mais elle n'a pas l'air aussi méchante que ne l'était la Z3 M.


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Avril 2006)

Bon alors, ça y est j'ai reçu ma clio ce matin... et c'est pas mal.
tout plein de gadgets électroniques de qualité, pas de clé ni de carte à inserer ou que ce soit, il suffit juste de l'avoir sur soi... et elle communique avec la caisse (je ne sais pas si c'est en dent bleue, ou en ouiffi mais bon).
c'est très bien fini, très au dessus de tout ce que j'avais loué ces derniers temps (volvo V70, 407 SW, 307 de base, mais ça reste en dessous du X3 bmw), en même temps c'est une "petite" voiture.
ça donne l'impression de bien rouler, même si ça reste un peu mou, mais je n'ai fait que 10 km avec... donc j'en dirais plus un peu plus tard...


----------



## woulf (14 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, ça y est j'ai reçu ma clio ce matin... et c'est pas mal.
> tout plein de gadgets électroniques de qualité, pas de clé ni de carte à inserer ou que ce soit, il suffit juste de l'avoir sur soi... et elle communique avec la caisse (je ne sais pas si c'est en dent bleue, ou en ouiffi mais bon).
> c'est très bien fini, très au dessus de tout ce que j'avais loué ces derniers temps (volvo V70, 407 SW, 307 de base, mais ça reste en dessous du X3 bmw), en même temps c'est une "petite" voiture.
> ça donne l'impression de bien rouler, même si ça reste un peu mou, mais je n'ai fait que 10 km avec... donc j'en dirais plus un peu plus tard...



Est-ce que le numéro de téléphone de Renault Assistance est bien visible ? 
Fais péter les photos !


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Avril 2006)

attends un peu...
je l'essaye déjà et après je raconte...
de toute manièren tant qu'une voiture n'a pas tappé, tu peux pas savoir comment elle se comporte...  
mais sérieux, y'a plein d'éléctronique, donc je devrais avoir plein de surprises


----------



## woulf (14 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> attends un peu...
> je l'essaye déjà et après je raconte...
> de toute manièren tant qu'une voiture n'a pas tappé, tu peux pas savoir comment elle se comporte...
> mais sérieux, y'a plein d'éléctronique, donc je devrais avoir plein de surprises



Tu échappes au CDB, de justesse ! 

Ceci dit, avec toute l'électronique embarquée, à bord de ton boeing, ça va être Noël tous les jours... Tous les jours une nouvelle surprise


----------



## guytantakul (16 Avril 2006)

Attention à ne pas se garer trop près devant les pharmacies qui ont les nouvelles croix vertes clignotantes avec plein d'électronique dedans qui te balancent plein d'infos à la con. 
Y'a comme qui dirait incompatibilité d'humeur avec le système embarqué de certaines voitures...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

une petite honda civic ou une alfa brera :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

ouep, c'est dommage que l'avant des alpha soit pas terrible... enfin surtout la forme des optiques... sinon ellle pourrait avoir encore plus de geule la brera


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ouep, c'est dommage que l'avant des alpha soit pas terrible... enfin surtout la forme des optiques... sinon ellle pourrait avoir encore plus de geule la brera


c'est bien pour cela que j'ai choisi une photo de l'arriere qui est vraiment terrible ... il meriterait d'etre un avant :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2006)

La suite : Blog auto


----------



## iFan (17 Avril 2006)

Voici le tout dernier bébé de Ferrari:

http://www.maserati-sudan.ch/599GTB-3.jpg (image très lourde)

Alors? 
que pensez de se petit bijou?


_*j'ai remplacé l'image par un lien

*_bisous by Nephou


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ...pas de clé ni de carte à inserer ou que ce soit, il suffit juste de l'avoir sur soi...



les 2 dernières voitures de loc. que j'ai utilisé : 2 Renault avec cette fameuse carte...
et 2 fois en panne (la première, sur le parking du loueur  :hein: )...


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2006)

Petite pensée émue pour mon Tomtom GO qui s'en est allé hier dans un petit nuage de fumée blanche sur un péage d'autoroute du sud de la France...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> les 2 dernières voitures de loc. que j'ai utilisé : 2 Renault avec cette fameuse carte...
> et 2 fois en panne (la première, sur le parking du loueur  :hein: )...



tu sais, j'ai déjà vu des rolls royce en panne, je te le concède, c'est rare... je crois même me souvenir que le SAV de mes revendeurs Apple m'ont parlé d'Imac en panne mais je ne veux pas le croire...

Sinon, cela voudrait dire que tu connais une marque de voiture infaillible, qui produit des modèles qui ne tombent jamais en panne, ou du moins qui n'ont jamais de défauts liés à leur développement éléctronique...  

cites les moi...

En revannche, j'ai loué des voitures pendant 5 ans, pour le boulot comme pour mes loisirs, et souvent des modèles haut de gamme puisque j'avais toutes les cartes de fidélité du monde et un nombre de points-fidélité colossal, et... c'est toujours chez Renault que j'ai trouvé de vraies avancée ergonomiques cumulées à des finitions de qualité...

Je mets juste de côté les quelques Audi que j'ai louées, mais c'était franchement du haut de gamme... pas dans mes prix possibles...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours chez Renault que j'ai trouvé de vraies avancée ergonomiques cumulées à des finitions de qualité...




 T'as du bol, alors, parce que moi, chez Renault, j'ai trouvé la seule marque au monde qui ne profite pas de ses succès en compète pour améliorer ses modèles de base, la seule marque qui, alors que la concurrence mettait quatre roues indépendantes sur ses modèles propulsions depuis plusieurs années, dotait encore ses tractions d'essieux arrières rigides.

C'est vrai que c'était il y a déjà quelques années, mais ils n'ont toujours pas compris, ils innovent maintenant un max sur les gadgets, mais les dernières Lagunas ont toujours des moteurs issus de feu la R 21 (ou la R 25 pour les 2,2l).

Quant aux finitions, on manque de recul sur les modèles récents, mais je te propose une petite comparaison : à l'exception de sa dernière année de production, la R21 s'est toujours vendue à plus d'exemplaire que son homologue Peugeot, la 405. Tu peux comparer deux choses : 

1) le nombre de R21 et de 405 encore en circulation aujourd'hui

2) Leur état général (en moyenne, hein, sur un modèle, on peut trouver une voiture ruinée par un proprio peu soigneux).

Profite de tes déplacements pour faire ta propre statistique, tu verras, c'est édifiant.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... Sinon, cela voudrait dire que tu connais une marque de voiture infaillible, qui produit des modèles qui ne tombent jamais en panne, ou du moins qui n'ont jamais de défauts liés à leur développement éléctronique...  ...



Oui, celle que je viens d'acheter.. mais bon je vais attendre un peu avant de faire le malin à ce sujet (2 ou 3 ans et minimum 100 000 km)...  



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est toujours chez Renault que j'ai trouvé de vraies avancée ergonomiques cumulées à des finitions de qualité...


 
Mouhahahaha... attends, faut que je la note celle là... :rateau:  

Bon, plus serieusement, je suis relativement d'accord avec toi, Renault est novateur mais je parlais de fiabilité... Tous ces "gadgets" ne sont à mon avis pas suffisamment "aboutis"... Je pense que cette forme de marketing fait perdre plus de clients à Renault qu'elle n'en apporte...

Et je ne parle pas ici des problèmes de fiabilité mécanique (   ), ou du moins, bien qu'ayant usé quelques Renault (    ), j'en parle moins bien qu'un ami qui a fait l'erreur d'acheter il y a quelques mois une Vel Satis affraid:   )...

Personnellement , je me fou un peu du look d'une voiture (celles que j'aime vraiment sont largement au delà de mes moyens), je recherche avant tout la fiabilité, la tranquillité et le confort, si en plus elle est sympa et qu'elle consomme peu...



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ...cumulées à des finitions de qualité...


ça c'est vraiment drôle par contre


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

il est vieux ce pascal, il parle que de voitures antiques...

Peugeot, c'est la marque qui licencie 2300 personnes en GB ? ah ouais, c'est pas en france, on s'en fout... 

sinon, à part ça, Renault est une marque qui essaye. Peugeot est une marque avec d'excellents designers qui savent travailler "la marque" (et en plus yen a qui sont super-mimies... ) mais je n'aime absolument pas le style 407... c'est vulgaire.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ... je n'aime absolument pas le style 407... c'est vulgaire.



C'est le coté "grande bouche béante" qui te fait dire ça ?


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est le coté "grande bouche béante" qui te fait dire ça ?



note pour plus tard : coupdebouler mon cher CCM !!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est le coté "grande bouche béante" qui te fait dire ça ?




Ceci dit, la 407 coupé à de la gueule quand même 
Et Peugeot à réussi à construire une gamme complete avec la même identité visuelle et ça, c'est un tres bon point pour l'image de marque, une cohérence pareille.



Par contre, je trouve la 207 "fade" par rapport à la concurrence...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il est vieux ce pascal, il parle que de voitures antiques...



Je voudrais bien savoir comment tu peux juger de la qualité des finitions sur un modèle de l'année, si j'ai comparé ces modèles, ce n'est pas par hasard, avec le recul on peut juger, pour une R21 encore en circulation aujourd'hui, on compte quatre ou cinq 405, alors qu'il s'en est moins vendu, et sur les R21, la grosse majorité sont des épaves roulantes (peinture écaillée, rouille) alors que des 405 vieilles de dix/quinze ans ont, pour beaucoup, un aspect bien plus pimpant, intérieur comme extérieur.



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Peugeot, c'est la marque qui licencie 2300 personnes en GB ? ah ouais, c'est pas en france, on s'en fout...



1), c'est pas le sujet, et 2) Renault à Vilvoorde*, ça ne te dis rien ? Pô grave, c'est en Belgique ... 

[QUOTE='[MGZ]sinon, à part ça, Renault est une marque qui essaye. Peugeot est une marque avec d'excellents designers qui savent travailler "la marque" (et en plus yen a qui sont super-mimies... ) mais je n'aime absolument pas le style 407... c'est vulgaire.[/QUOTE]

Renault essaie ... des gadgets, mais monte des moteurs de vingt ans d'âge dans certains de ses modèles de l'année. Quant à la 407, moi, j'aime, même si je trouve qu'ils ont un peu trop pompé le style chez Aston Martin, mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas, il y a des Renault que je ne trouve pas moches à regarder, là, ce n'est pas un critère pour juger la qualité.

Sinon, pour le principe général, le gros reproche qu'on puisse faire à Renault aujourd'hui, c'est que ses "essais" sont faits par ceux qui achètent les voitures, alors que d'autres marques testent d'abord, et ne vendent ensuite que si ça fonctionne. :mouais:




(*) Ch'suis pas trop sur de l'orthographe


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

oui, mais une voiture reste un bien de consommation jettable, vouloir à tout prix pérenniser des modèles et les faire vivre trop longtemps, c'est multiplier les sources de risques sur les routes et les émanations de plus en plus polluantes...

ce que je demande à un véhicule financé sur cinq ans, c'est de rouler pendant cinq ans.. et de pouvoir être retiré de la circulation au bout de cinq ans, avec la quasi totalité de ses pièces recyclées.

j'ai choisi de rouler avec une voiture essence, peut être légèrement moins robuste mais certainement infiniment moins polluante, puisque comme expliqué plus avant dans le fil, on ne regarde plus que les émanations de CO2, ce qui est une infime partie du problème de la pollution des voitures, et la moins néfaste de surcroît... Un cancérologue français s'insurgeait récemment dans les médias qu'on ne parle plus de ces micro particules du diesel, qui ne sont pas filtrées par les fameux filtres (qui par ailleurs ont une durée de vie de peu de milliers de Km), et qui n'existent pas au sortir d'une conbustion essence par exemple...

Ce pourquoi je n'acheterai jamais un Peugeot, car c'est LA marque responsable du developpement du diesel dans le monde, et du massacre écologique qui en découle.

De plus, j'ai très recemment loué une 407 SW haut de gamme, essence, et j'ai été sidéré par l'inconfort et surtout le bruit à l'intérieur, et par dessus tout le son dégueulasse de l'autoradio, parce que à 130 sur l'autoroute, à part écouter de la musique, je vois pas ce que tu peux faire...

là, j'ai une voiture dans laquelle tout est en cuir, tout est assisté par de l'électronique plus ou moins utile, avec un moteur suffisant pour ceux qui ne veulent pas faire du circuit... pour 16000&#8364; immatriculation comprise. Je n'ai trouvé ça chez aucun des concurrents (il faut préciser qu'ils m'ont fait 15,5% de réduction parce que je suis profession libérale), la seule voiture à peu près aussi bien finie, si l'on excepte la qualité du son, c'était la nouvelle Civic de chez Honda mais elle était 5000&#8364; plus chère, soit presque 100 &#8364; de plus par mois, donc pas possible.

Et je suis tout de même allé voir chez Peugeot, par acquis de conscience, et pour le même prix, dans les même conditions, je pouvais avoir une 1007, avec un moteur de 1,4l de 75ch, c'est à dire pas de moteur et des finitions digne de Tatra au mieux... alors que là j'ai un 1,6l de 110ch.

Je n'essaierai pas de comparer une clio à une Aston Martin, et quand je pense à une voiture, je préfère penser à une Aston Martin... et là, je suis un peu juste sur le financement... En revanche, je peux t'assurer que je suis passé chez TOUS les concessionnaires autour de Montpellier, y compris les plus inaccéssibles, et les seuls vendeurs chez qui j'aurai pu faire une folie, c'était Volvo parce que leur modèle de base, la S40 n'est pas si chère que ça, et très proprement finie (négociable aux alentours de 20000&#8364;, donc un peu trop pour moi), toutes les autres marques te font payer l'équivalent d'un G5 Quad pour chaqe option, c'est uniquement ça qui rend leurs voitures inaccéssibles, et c'est très con.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

> Sinon, cela voudrait dire que tu connais une marque de voiture infaillible, qui produit des modèles qui ne tombent jamais en panne, ou du moins qui n'ont jamais de défauts liés à leur développement éléctronique...
> 
> cites les moi...



euuuh.... les vélos Manufrance.... ? :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jul29.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jul29.



 
Allez les verts !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ...font payer l'équivalent d'un *G5 Quad* pour chaque option...



J'adore l'élément de comparaison...   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais une voiture reste un bien de consommation jettable, vouloir à tout prix pérenniser des modèles et les faire vivre trop longtemps, c'est multiplier les sources de risques sur les routes et les émanations de plus en plus polluantes...
> 
> ce que je demande à un véhicule financé sur cinq ans, c'est de rouler pendant cinq ans.. et de pouvoir être retiré de la circulation au bout de cinq ans, avec la quasi totalité de ses pièces recyclées.



Alors, là, nous ne sommes pas d'accord, tu as un raisonnement qui, s'il était suivi, règlerait vite le problème de la circulation en France, en faisant progressivement disparaître les voitures. 

La majorité de la population en France ne peut pas se permettre de mettre 16000  dans le commerce tous les cinq ans, la plus grosse partie ne peut même pas se le permettre une seule fois, donc les voitures jetables au bout de cinq ans, c'est l'automobile réservée aux seuls nantis, les autres iront faire leur plein de courses au supermarché à cinq Km à la périphérie, là où les bus ne vont pas, à pieds, et quatre fois par semaine au lieu d'une, parce qu'ils ne pourront pas en rapporter autant que dans le coffre d'une voiture qui leur est désormais interdite.

Ne parlons pas des jeunes, qui ont investis des sommes confondantes dans l'obtention d'un permis de conduire désormais inutile, car quand ils auront les moyens de s'acheter une voiture, plus aucun assureur ne voudra d'eux (quinze ans de permis, jamais assuré = risque aggravé),

Nous avons un mode de vie qui à rendu la voiture obligatoire à tous ceux qui ne vivent pas en face du Carchan© local, on demande aux gens de plus en plus de mobilité avec de moins en moins de pouvoir d'achat, faut assumer, on ne peut pas faire des voitures qui se jettent à la fin du crédit.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Je ne suis pas si sûr, Pascal, que le fait de garder une voiture de nombreuses années s'avère plus économique qu'un changement tous les 5 ans. Passée cette durée d'utilisation, les frais de maintenance dépassent parfois celui d'un crédit pour une nouvelle acquisition. Et en plus, comme le souligne ce poisson aux moeurs étranges qui se reproduit exclusivement dans la Mer des Sargasses (l'anguille  ) une vieille bagnole est plus polluante qu'une neuve. Pour preuve, la première voiture que j'ai achetée était une occase pourrave que j'ai gardée 1 an et qui m'a coûté la moitié de son prix d'achat en frais de réparations ! Un gouffre !
Je pense que "l'avenir" (cela dit pour moi la bagnole à moteur thermique n'est pas l'avenir....) c'est le leasing sur 3 ans. En fait l'attachement à la bagnole est surtout psychologique. Certains préfèrent leur caisse à leurs femme et enfants.... C'est çà qui freine la location longue durée (ou leasing). Avec le leasing tu as un coût maitrisé mensuel, tout compris, sans suprise. Et tous les trois ans tu as un véhicule neuf. Je n'ai pas pu appliquer ce système en raison de mon statut professionnel (portage salarial) mais si j'avais pu je l'aurai fait. Pour ma part j'ai un petit GPL, au design d'une banalité affligeante certes (mais je suis comme ce poisson aux moeurs étranges : à part Aston...) et qui me convient très bien et me permet surtout d'échapper à une nouvelle taxe (et une de plus ! une !) sur les véhicules de société.
Sinon, remarque plus générale, je trouve que nous sommes  en train de nous suicider collectivement à la bagnole, surtout quand je vois ces énormes 4x4 mazoutiers en pleine ville. J'ai l'impression que nous ressemblons de plus en plus au lemmings, ces rongeurs du Grand Nord qui vont se noyer en masses dans les rivières glacées.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas si sûr, Pascal, que le fait de garder une voiture de nombreuses années s'avère plus économique qu'un changement tous les 5 ans.
> 
> ...
> 
> J'ai l'impression que nous ressemblons de plus en plus au lemmings, ces rongeurs du Grand Nord qui vont se noyer en masses dans les rivières glacées.



Comme pour le poisson, tu as là un raisonnement de nanti, essaie d'obtenir un leasing si tu as un CNE au SMIC. Pour bien des gens, la seule manière d'avoir une voiture est de la payer cash, et c'est généralement aussi ces mêmes gens qui sont relégués dans des banlieues dortoirs loin de tout pour cause de loyers trop chers dès qu'il y a le moindre truc à proximité. 

Pour ces gens, les seules voitures abordables sont celles à 1000 ou 1500 &#8364; qu'elles peuvent payer comptant. C'est vrai qu'elles polluent plus, mais les supprimer revient à enfermer leurs utilisateurs dans un ghetto dont ils ne sortiront plus (et ne me tannez pas avec les transports en commun, essayez de ramener le contenu d'un caddie de supermarché plein en bus, vous comprendrez. Et pour bien préciser la chose, aller au centre Leclerc le plus près de chez moi, c'est (allé simple) dix minutes en voiture et (allé/retour) un &#8364; d'essence, une heures et demi avec trois changements en bus (soit A/R six tickets à 1,40&#8364; pièce), sans garantie de trouver le dernier bus pour le retour. Avec vingt ou vingt cinq Kg de courses, cool, non ?).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Pascal vient de tomber le masque : c'est un dangereux bolchévique ! Un mangeur d'enfants ! L'homme au couteau entre les dents !  
C'est agréable d'être qualifié de nanti D ). Quand je facture 1  à un client, il me reste 0,40  après charges sociales et impôts directs...

Bien sûr que tu as raison sur la situation sociale des gens qui ne leur permet pas de s'engager dans des leasings et systèmes équivalents. La faute au système bancaire français. Mais il n'empêche pas qu'une vieille bagnole coûte cher en maintenance. Leurs vieilles bagnoles, çà alimente tout un marché à commencer aussi par des organismes aux taux de crédits élevés, pour assurer l'achat de la caisse et les frais. Et comme disait Pierre Dac : _"Il faut aller chercher l'argent là où on le trouve : chez les pauvres !"_.


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> les dernières Lagunas ont toujours des moteurs issus de feu la R 21 (ou la R 25 pour les 2,2l)



La relève vient juste d'arriver avec un 2.0 dCi de 150 et 175 ch particulièrement abouti qui s'annonce comme la nouvelles référence du marché


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

j'ajoute quand même que j'ai roulé pendant des années avec des vieilles caisses d'occase, même une 203, dernière voiture digne de cette appellation chez peugeot (avec la 504 coupé) et que de toute manière ça me coutait 2000 frcs par mois, tout entretien inclus, y compris avec mes mini austin ou ma vieille R5...

tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'une voiture, neuve ou vieille, ça coute des sous tous les mois pour démarrer tous les matins... et je veux qu'elle démarre tous les matins. Ce que je vois, c'est que tu peux louer une smart fortwo neuve, en longue durée, avec des stickers sur les portes et assurée pour 100&#8364; par mois, soit déjà 15 mois d'achat de base dans le but d'une déghettoïsation auxquels tu ajoutes les frais d'entretien et d'assurance, et tu as déjà 24 mois devant toi pendant lesquels tu peux rouler, et je ne suis pas sûr que les vieilles caisses que tu achètes 1000 à 1500&#8364; ouissent systématiquement rouler dans de bonnes conditions pendant encore 24 mois.

De plus, j'ai aussi une famille, des amis, des collègues et tous ont des pratiques différentes par rapport à la voiture, entre l'occase et le neuf, les grosses et les petites, les chères et les pas chères etc... et au bout du compte, à de très rares exception près, ces pratiques s'équilibrent en terme de coût mensuel, c'est l'ivestissement de base qui change puisque parfois, et c'est mon cas, il n'y en a pas...

Pour vos à priori sur Renault, le père de ma chérie est chauffeur de taxi, et il n'a toujours eu, ou presque, que des Renault qui ont toutes fait leur 300 000 km et ont été vendues en parfait état de marche, mais surtout qui ont toujours été équipées avec un train d'avance sur leurs concurrentes..

@ picouto : je n'ai rien contre la pratique de l'occasion, je pratique moi même, mais cela ne doit pas empêcher le plus élémentaire respect pour l'environnement...

Enfin, vos statistiques faites à la louche sur les routes, sont au moins aussi juste que celle faites par le pouvoir de Poutine sur les élections des pays limitrophes. Les seules qui pourraient être valides seraient celles des préfectures et des re-immatriculations de véhicules sur l'ensemble du territoire par rapport au nombre de véhicules initialement mis en circulation.. parce que à ce compte là, mon dernier RDV monégasque m'a permis de calculer qu'il se vend beaucoup plus de Bentley en france que de C3, vu que je n'en ai pas vu une seule (de C3).


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> 'il se vend beaucoup plus de Bentley en france que de C3



Ah oui ? Ils les font en HDi ?  


Ok, je sors


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... sont au moins aussi juste que celle faites par le pouvoir de Poutine sur les élections des pays limitrophes...



ça de la part de quelqu'un dont la "localisation" est la "station MIR"... :rateau:   

Bon sinon, c'est bien , t'as raison, et puis surtout il en faut des gens qui achètent Renault, surtout essence...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

> parce que à ce compte là, mon dernier RDV monégasque m'a permis de calculer qu'il se vend beaucoup plus de Bentley en france que de C3, vu que je n'en ai pas vu une seule (de C3).


 
Tout fout l'camp ! Avant i z'avaient tous des Rolls Phantom et des Lamborghini Countache. Preuve de la paupérisation croissante des citoyens monégasques. A quand un Monacothon ?


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

et j'ajoute enfin, que Renault a de loin le plus beau palmarès en F1 si l'on parle des années ou les voitures ont commencé à vraiment rouler...
parce que le palmarès de Ferrari dans les années trente  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ...Renault a de loin le plus beau palmarès en F1...



c'est peut être parce qu'aucune F1 Renault n'a pas la fameuse carte electronique pour démarrer...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et j'ajoute enfin, que Renault a de loin le plus beau palmarès en F1 si l'on parle des années ou les voitures ont commencé à vraiment rouler...
> parce que le palmarès de Ferrari dans les années trente  :mouais:



Tout le monde aura bien sûr reconnu derrière l'anguille un vieux cégétiste de Billancourt qui défend sa Régie... En fait c'est pas une Clio qu'il a acheté : c'est une Dauphine en remplacement de sa vieille Juvaquatre.   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et j'ajoute enfin, que Renault a de loin le plus beau palmarès en F1 si l'on parle des années ou les voitures ont commencé à vraiment rouler...
> parce que le palmarès de Ferrari dans les années trente  :mouais:



A ce compte, vers 1750, Cugnot faisait rouler beaucoup plus de voitures que Renault (deux contre zéro). 

Dans les années 30, ni Ferrari (1947 je crois) ni la F1 (années 50) n'existaient. Et Renault était alors quasi inexistant en course où Talbot, Bentley, Bugatti, Auto union et quelques artisans de génie dominaient la compétition automobile.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

Ce pourquoi, je parlais de la F1 qui "ROULE", parce que même dans les années 50 :mouais:
la F1 démarre avec les jupes, et les voitures qui "volent"  
et puis, ils sont là pour six championnats qu'ils vont gagner, comma à chaque fois...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2006)

ces "échanges" ne sont pas sans me rappeller decoris...   :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

Ferrari, à son vrai niveau...


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2006)

Ne pas oublier que ce ne sont que des Fiat  

Trève de plaisanteries, on va réveiller Naru


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Ferrari, à son vrai niveau...


On en reparlera à la fin de la saison, quand renault aura retrouvé le niveau qu'elle aurait toujours dû avoir : la cave !

Ferrari reste Ferrari, c'est à dire unique, et un monstre de puissance... Ils reviendront, si ce n'est pas tout de suite, c'est en tout cas bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Peuh ! Vous dites des bêtises tous les deux ! Mettez-vous bien çà en tête, les p'tits gârs :

La VRAIE Formule 1, elle commence avec Paul Belmondo !


:casse: :casse:   Quoi ? J'ai dit une c******* ?  :sick: :afraid:


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et j'ajoute enfin, que Renault a de loin le plus beau palmarès en F1 si l'on parle des années ou les voitures ont commencé à vraiment rouler...
> parce que le palmarès de Ferrari dans les années trente  :mouais:


Palmarès de Ferrari dans les années 30? Tout simple : les voitures étaient vraiment à développer, on ne faisait pas de bridage dans tous les sens comme on en fait maintenant... Et puis, les années 30, tu pousses un peu... Petit rappel :

Palmarès Ferrari :
- années 60 : 1961, 1964
- années 70 : 1975, 1976, 1977, 1979
- années 80 : 1982, 1983
- années 90 : 1999
- années 2000 : 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004

Palmarès renault :
- années 2000 : 2005

Bon, franchement, il y a une comparaison possible? Je ne crois pas.


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Ce pourquoi, je parlais de la F1 qui "ROULE", parce que même dans les années 50 :mouais:
> la F1 démarre avec les jupes, et les voitures qui "volent"
> et puis, ils sont là pour six championnats qu'ils vont gagner, comma à chaque fois...


Les jupes sont interdites en F1 depuis les années 80...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

tu n'oublierai pas un peu les années williams???


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

avec des vrais pilotes : Damon Hill, jacques Villeneuve, ayrton Senna mais ça ne lui a pas réussi, alain Prost etc...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

et j'ajoute, que c'est quand même pas des victoires en trichant avec un pilote Allemand qui fait de la pub pour Fiat qqui vont redorer le blason d'une écurie très largement surrévaluée...


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2006)

Parce que Michael Schumacher n'est pas un vrai pilote?

Ecoute, je t'estime, mais sur le coup, ton jusqu'auboutisme anti-Schumacher* me déçoit... On dirait les idiots qui se croyaient au stade de foot en 2004 dans les tribunes au GP de France... Ah ça ça scandait des slogans, vas-y que je te casse Ferrari par-ci, vas-y que y'a que renault qui mérite de gagner... Mais une fois la course finie, comme par enchantement, plus personne ne parle !

Les années Williams, parlons-en : renault n'était que motoriste, pas écurie complète. Quelle est la chose qui a fait gagner Williams-Renault en son temps? Simple : un moteur équilibré, certes, mais en grande (très grande, que dis-je, immense) partie les aides électroniques rajoutées sur la voiture, avant qu'on ne les interdise. En vrac, en exemple : l'ABS, l'Anti-Patinage (ASR pour les intimes), les suspensions pilotées, la télémétrie bi-directionnelle, etc...

Alors? Grands pilotes, des pilotes qui font confiance uniquement à l'électronique? Moi j'appelle ça des presse-boutons. Même Schumacher reconnaît qu'il n'est rien face à des pilotes comme Fangio.

Pour moi, il y a eu 4 grands pilotes :

- Fangio, pour l'héroïsme qu'il fallait pour utiliser des voitures aussi instables sans protection.
- Niki Lauda, pour le courage et la ténacité d'avoir couru encore et toujours après son accident, sans paupières même pendant un moment.
- Ayrton Senna, qui reste mythique avec une montée fulgurante.
- Michael Schumacher, qui reste le recordman de la F1, et qui n'a rien à envier au petits joueurs actuels, qui profitent simplement du règlement et qui changent d'équipe simplement pour avoir la meilleure du moment.

Pour moi, changer d'équipe pour la meilleure n'est qu'une simple preuve de faiblesse. Schumacher reste chez Ferrari dans les moments difficiles, il ne va pas voir ailleurs en disant "Allez vous faire voir, je veux une équipe qui gagne". Il essaie de résoudre les problème, avec l'équipe. Ça c'est un pilote qui a une éthique.

(*) : et j'ajoute, anti-Ferrari. Je ne vois pas en quoi Ferrari n'a pas le droit aux honneurs. Regardons son palmarès, justement, toi qui en parlais, et ensuite on pourra parler d'honneur.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Jean Alesi ?


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Jean Alesi ?


guytan... Tu sors


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Les jupes sont interdites en F1 depuis les années 80...



Pffft, depuis bien plus longtemps que ça, les combinaisons sont obligatoires depuis la fin des années 60, pis de toute façon, il n'y a pas (encore) eu de femme en F1, donc, personne n'a jamais piloté en jupe ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et j'ajoute, que c'est quand même pas des victoires en trichant avec un pilote Allemand qui fait de la pub pour Fiat qqui vont redorer le blason d'une écurie très largement surrévaluée...



Je comprends maintenant pourquoi l'anguille est fan des Aston Martin : s'il n'aime ni les voitures italiennes, ni les pilotes allemands, il ne lui reste que les anglaises.


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2006)

Alors là entre Pascal77 et jul29, énorme   

Malheureusement la machine à point ne veut pas me laisser vous récompenser comme il se doit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que Michael Schumacher n'est pas un vrai pilote?
> 
> ...
> 
> (*) : et j'ajoute, anti-Ferrari. Je ne vois pas en quoi Ferrari n'a pas le droit aux honneurs. Regardons son palmarès, justement, toi qui en parlais, et ensuite on pourra parler d'honneur.



Naru, si je te suis sur Ferrari, je vais te dire pourquoi Schumacher reste chez eux quand ça va mal : parce que même dans ces moments là, ce sont eux qui lui proposent le plus gros chèque.

Bien sur, ça n'enlève rien à son talent, c'est un vrai pilote, mais ce n'est pas le seul. Malheureusement pour eux, les autres, Alonzo mis à part, ils n'ont pas la voiture.

Quant à Renault, je pense que si on enlève Briatore et Alonzo, les résultats vont sûrement prendre une légère claque. On sera à même d'en juger en partie la saison prochaine, car Alonzo ne quitte pas une écurie quand elle est au creux de la vague, mais je pense qu'il va emporter le N°1 avec lui chez Mc Laren.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

je reviens sur ce que tu disais Naru, les aides éléctroniques embarquées, c'est justement la triche de Ferrari toutes ces dernières années, d'où la plainte de Ron Dennis sur les années 2000, durant lesquelles les diverses instances qui servent d'arbitre dans ce sport n'ont jamais pu réellement sonder le système informatique de ... Ferrari, et c'est étonnant, ce sont les années où justement, ils ont gagné des courses... De là à parler de triche, mais nous resterons impartiaux.
Toutefois, et la télémétrie aidant, un certain nombre de pilotes et de journalistes du plateau se sont quand même étonnés de voir les Ferrari de ces années 2000 sortir des virages des circuits sur lesquels tout le monde tourne, pas au même rapport que toutes les autres écuries, et sans l'éléctronique embarquée, c'est pas logique...

Non, je ne pense pas que Schumacher soit un bon pilote et à voiture égale, même Massa tourne plus vite que lui, alors que ce n'est pas le pilote qui a le plus brillé ces dernières années...
Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas beaucoup d'estime non plus pour Alonso, et j'espère que Kimi Raikonnen va enfin pouvoir faire une saison à son juste niveau...

*maxima mea culpa, dans les années Williams j'ai oublié le plus grand des grands, Nigel MANSELL, le plus grand pilote de la F1 moderne... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)




----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je reviens sur ce que tu disais Naru, les aides éléctroniques embarquées, c'est justement la triche de Ferrari toutes ces dernières années, d'où la plainte de Ron Dennis sur les années 2000, durant lesquelles les diverses instances qui servent d'arbitre dans ce sport n'ont jamais pu réellement sonder le système informatique de ... Ferrari, et c'est étonnant, ce sont les années où justement, ils ont gagné des courses... De là à parler de triche, mais nous resterons impartiaux.
> Toutefois, et la télémétrie aidant, un certain nombre de pilotes et de journalistes du plateau se sont quand même étonnés de voir les Ferrari de ces années 2000 sortir des virages des circuits sur lesquels tout le monde tourne, pas au même rapport que toutes les autres écuries, et sans l'éléctronique embarquée, c'est pas logique...
> 
> Non, je ne pense pas que Schumacher soit un bon pilote et à voiture égale, même Massa tourne plus vite que lui, alors que ce n'est pas le pilote qui a le plus brillé ces dernières années...
> ...


 On ne va pas entrer plus loin dans le débat, ni toi ni moi n'avons les moyens de le prouver. Maintenant je peux t'assurer, en connaissance de cause, qu'il n'y a eu aucune tricherie électronique du côté de Ferrari durant toutes ces années. En aucun cas ils ne se sont permis de telles choses, malheureusement les rumeurs colportées par ces blaireaux de cons d'enc*** de conn***ds de TF1 (oui, je sais, la charte ) on largement amené de l'eau au moulin aux détracteurs de Ferrari.

Franchement, quand une écurie gagne, on trouve ça normal. Par contre, quand c'est Ferrari, et qui plus est Schumacher qui gagne, alors là, ô grand scandale, il doit forcément y avoir tricherie ! C'est pas un peu simpliste et confortable de se dire tout le temps ça? Franchement?

Qu'on arrête un peu de cracher sur Schumacher. L'une des choses qui fait qu'il est le vilain petit canard de la F1 est le fait qu'il a gagné son premier titre l'année de la mort de Senna, et la seconde est que tout le monde le croit froid, distant, et calculateur. Et bien beaucoup de personnes se trompent et prennent ces préjugés au sérieux, c'est bien malheureux.

OUI MICHAEL SCHUMACHER EST LE PLUS GRAND PILOTE ACTUEL ! OUI TOUS CES RECORDS LUI REVIENNENT DE DROIT ! IL EST HONTEUX D'EN VOULOIR AUX AUTRES, TOUT ÇA POUR LA SIMPLE RAISON QU'ON NE PEUT FAIRE PAREIL !

David Coulthard avait eu deux phrases sur Michael Schumacher, qui sont assez surprenantes venant d'un autre pilote :
- à la fin d'un des GP de Malaisie, alors que tous les pilotes ou presque étaient en eau et prêts à vaciller, il avait dit ceci "J'ai passé la main dans son col. Pas une goutte de sueur. Ce mec est une machine !". Raison? Simple : l'entraînement, Michael Schumacher est le pilote le mieux entraîné de tous physiquement.
- la seconde, était tellement véridique, mais personne n'y pense, il est si facile de dire "tricheur !" quand on voit que les autres vont plus vite... : "Plutôt que de dire que le règlement est en faveur de Ferrari ou que Ferrari triche, les écuries feraient mieux de trouver un moyen de les battre. Ce n'est pas en se pleignant qu'on rattrape son retard."

Qu'on arrête de cracher sur Schumacher, et qu'on reconnaisse son talent. Je crois qu'il le mérite amplement.



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Naru, si je te suis sur Ferrari, je vais te dire pourquoi Schumacher reste chez eux quand ça va mal : parce que même dans ces moments là, ce sont eux qui lui proposent le plus gros chèque.
> 
> Bien sur, ça n'enlève rien à son talent, c'est un vrai pilote, mais ce n'est pas le seul. Malheureusement pour eux, les autres, Alonzo mis à part, ils n'ont pas la voiture.
> 
> Quant à Renault, je pense que si on enlève Briatore et Alonzo, les résultats vont sûrement prendre une légère claque. On sera à même d'en juger en partie la saison prochaine, car Alonzo ne quitte pas une écurie quand elle est au creux de la vague, mais je pense qu'il va emporter le N°1 avec lui chez Mc Laren.


 Mmmm, je pense que la raison est ailleurs Mulder 

En fait, si Schumi reste chez Ferrari, c'est pour une raison toute simple : Ferrari est une écurie mythique pour beaucoup de pilotes, quoi qu'en disent certains. Et pour courronner le tout, il est très très proche avec Jean Todt et Ross Brawn 

L'argent, à ce niveau, il n'en a plus grand chose à faire je pense... d'ailleurs la moitié part pour des associations d'aide aux enfants


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

un seul petit pour cent de l'autre moitié améliorerait bien mon ordinaire


----------



## woulf (19 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> un seul petit pour cent de l'autre moitié améliorerait bien mon ordinaire



Les additifs dans l'essence, on en est revenu !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2006)

Une voiture très jolie mais l'argument écologique me semble plus que déplacé... 

Lexus LS 600h, V8 5l + 2 moteurs électriques.
(430 cv)
J'ai de plus en plus de mal à croire à la Prius, là c'est le pompon.
On nous prend vraiment pour des gogos.   






La même en "normal" me semble beaucoup moins "faux cul".


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Les additifs dans l'essence, on en est revenu !



Pas de tous ! Le jeune cake qu'avait boosté son pigeot 103 au nitroglyceriméthanol, on l'a tous vu monter, mais personne ne l'a jamais vu redescendre !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2006)

En passant, ma compagne à reçu sa Mondéo Break. (fabriquée en Belgique) Je suis très impressionné par la finition et le confort.
Le branchement iPod, quel pied. 
(Elle a eu un Nano noir siglé Ford en bonus.  )
Bon, ça reste une péniche quand même...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une voiture très jolie mais l'argument écologique me semble plus que déplacé...
> 
> Lexus LS 600h, V8 5l + 2 moteurs électriques.
> (430 cv)
> ...



Remarque que vu le volume du coffre, moi, je trouve plutôt qu'elle a l'air d'avoir un "vrai cul" !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que vu le volume du coffre, moi, je trouve plutôt qu'elle a l'air d'avoir un "vrai cul" !


 C'est juste. 
De look, je la trouve très sympa, plus belle qu'une série 7 en tous cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère de loin ça... mais je suis Audiaddicted



Une sorte d'autoaudidacte, en somme


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une voiture très jolie mais l'argument écologique me semble plus que déplacé...
> 
> Lexus LS 600h, V8 5l + 2 moteurs électriques.
> (430 cv)
> ...



Au lieu de démocratiser l'hybride ils nous pondent un truc pareil... Et ce après les RX400h et GS350h... 

Je pense de plus en plus que l'hybride n'a plus d'avenir...


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère de loin ça... mais je suis Audiaddicted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof... Audi... 

Paul, on peut en savoir un peu plus sur la Mondéo ? C'est un diesel ?


----------



## House M.D. (19 Avril 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de démocratiser l'hybride ils nous pondent un truc pareil... Et ce après les RX400h et GS350h...
> 
> Je pense de plus en plus que l'hybride n'a plus d'avenir...


Bah quoi, elle est bien cette voiture écolo !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Paul, on peut en savoir un peu plus sur la Mondéo ? C'est un diesel ?



Ben oui, une voiture de cette taille en essence, bonjour la consommation.
Ici, elle consomme 6,8 litre au 100, avec un vitesse sur autoroute à +- 140 km/h
Ma Clio 1.6 essence consomme 9,2 litre d'essence à cette vitesse.  
En Europe (donc sans la Suisse) tout pousse au diesel, et je ne parle pas du couple et de la puissance du moteur, idéale pour ce type de voiture.
Sur autoroute, quel silence, c'est même dangereux, on ne se rend plus compte de la vitesse.
Une clio, je la reprendrais en essence, une mégane ou une laguna, ce serait une erreur.
De toute manière voilà encore un faux débat.
Essence-diesel.
Quoi qu'il arrive, nous arriverons très vite au bout du pétrole. Quand tu vois ce que consomme le moindre bateau, le moindre camion, je n'accepte plus la "culpabilité".
Consommons, consommons, quand il n'y en aura plus, faudra bien passer à autre chose. 
Quand une alternative crédible sera là, j'y souscrirais.
Il n'y en a pas actuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il arrive, nous arriverons très vite au bout du pétrole. Quand tu vois ce que consomme le moindre bateau, le moindre camion, je n'accepte plus la "culpabilité".



vi come le dit mon prof de "gestion de l'eau" (nan c'est aps un gag, on étudie bien le régime juridique de l'eau douce en droit... quel foutage de geule  ), dc comme dit ce prof :
"vous vous rendez compte ? une péniche pourrait transport l'equivalen de ce que transporte 200 poids lourd...  "

non, mais vous vous rendez compte ? 
peniche powaaaaa


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Note, une péniche à contre courant, en conso, ça doit pas être loin non plus des 200 poids lourds !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Note, une péniche à contre courant, en conso, ça doit pas être loin non plus des 200 poids lourds !



a écoute, j'en sais rien... mais d'apres le prof... c'est bcp plus economique que 200 poids lourd, et ca cossomme beaucoup moins... (bon,c'est bcp plus lent osi...)
mais c'est une question de style au final


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> a écoute, j'en sais rien... mais d'apres le prof... c'est bcp plus economique que 200 poids lourd, et ca cossomme beaucoup moins... (bon,c'est bcp plus lent osi...)
> mais c'est une question de style au final



Pis pour livrer du côté de chez Finn, par exemple, c'est pas top !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> a écoute, j'en sais rien... mais d'apres le prof... c'est bcp plus economique que 200 poids lourd, et ca cossomme beaucoup moins... (bon,c'est bcp plus lent osi...)
> mais c'est une question de style au final



Je confirme pour avoir, il y a quelques années, travaillé sur l'aménagement des voies d'eau avec Voies Navigables de France. Le transport fluvial est le plus économique de tous. Ceci s'explique notamment par l'inertie d'une coque glissant sur l'eau. Il est très intéressant pour le transport de grosses quantités en vrac (céréales, granulats minéraux etc). Il est hélas sous-utilisé à cause de cette logique de flux tendu, qui consiste à mettre le stock dans des camions sur les routes, pour livrer en 48 heures le robot de cuisine commandé à la Redoute. Elle pourrait pas attendre une semaine Mme Michu ? 

Au fait, le baril de brent de la Mer du Nord vient de franchir les 74 dollars aujourd'hui à Londres.


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En passant, ma compagne à reçu sa Mondéo Break. (fabriquée en Belgique) Je suis très impressionné par la finition et le confort.
> Le branchement iPod, quel pied.
> (Elle a eu un Nano noir siglé Ford en bonus.  )
> Bon, ça reste une péniche quand même...




j'hésite à racheter celle de mes parents directement, iPod et compatibilité totale avec mon tel bluetooth : une voiture de geek mac !!   

bon, en meêm temps, je m'amuse bien avec la vieille !


----------



## iMax (20 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, le baril de brent de la Mer du Nord vient de franchir les 74 dollars aujourd'hui à Londres.



On est pas dans la m**** 

Je m'en fous, pour ce que mes véhicules consomment...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On est pas dans la m****
> 
> Je m'en fous, pour ce que mes véhicules consomment...



T'inquiète.... Les pétroleux ont déjà tous les brevets des moteurs alternatifs dans leurs coffres depuis belle lurette... Mais ils attendent d'avoir vendu la dernière goutte de mazout au prix le plus haut. Charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même !  
Semblerait quand même qu'on s'approche du _peak oil_ à grand pas.
Et pendant ce temps là, toutes les marques se relancent avec des 4x4. On marche sur la tête...   Ou plutôt on suit les US avec un wagon de retard à chaque fois, puisque les immatriculations de 4x4 y sont en chute importante depuis l'année dernière. 
Des lemmings gallo-ricains, voilà ce que nous sommes !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite à racheter celle de mes parents directement, iPod et compatibilité totale avec mon tel bluetooth : une voiture de geek mac !!
> 
> bon, en meêm temps, je m'amuse bien avec la vieille !



Silvia vire plein geek. 
Elle a plus de matos que moi maintenant.   

Alors tes parents sont content de leur nouveaux joujou ?


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

en tout cas, je n'entends aucune plainte. les sièges semblent moins moelleux qu'avant, à part ça... 

la consommation en baisse, les performances à l'inverse... il a fallu déplacer quelques meubles dans le garage pour la taille aussi...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, je n'entends aucune plainte. les sièges semblent moins moelleux qu'avant, à part ça...
> 
> la consommation en baisse, les performances à l'inverse... il a fallu déplacer quelques meubles dans le garage pour la taille aussi...



C'est clair, c'est un bateau. 
Pour la mettre dans me garage, il faudra agrandir la maison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, c'est un bateau.
> Pour la mettre dans me garage, il faudra agrandir la maison.




:mouais: T'es sur ? moi, depuis que j'ai agrandi la maison, dans le garage, je ne peux plus y mettre que les vélos :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (23 Avril 2006)

Hein? Quoi? Non non, je ne fais que passer...


----------



## iMax (23 Avril 2006)

C'était le circuit fétiche de la Scudéria...  Très belle course de Schumi 

Alonso s'est bien battu quand même et Renault a toujours 21 pts d'avance


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'était le circuit fétiche de la Scudéria...  Très belle course de Schumi
> 
> Alonso s'est bien battu quand même et Renault a toujours 21 pts d'avance


schumi se dit reparti pour le championnat m'enfin, vu le alonso juste derriere lui ce week end .. c'est pas fait ... loin de là (meme si j'aimerais bien que schumi revienne!) et ce matin, briatore qui dit que leur principal concurrent c'est raikonnen


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

c'est con, j'avais fait un très long post ou j'expliquais ce que je pensais de certains pilotes, dont alonso et Schumi, mais Vbull me l'a perdu pour un problème d'identifiant... 
ou alors c'est un chasseur de charte automatique...


----------



## House M.D. (25 Avril 2006)

Pas de bol, fais gaffe, Vbulletin doit être pro-Schumi... quel dommage... A croire que Vbulletin n'est pas qu'une machine froide et bête, il doit savoir reconnaître à moitié les bons pilotes... il a fait une erreur sur deux, il aurait pu au moins te laisser cracher sur l'espagnol...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

j'aime pas trop l'arrière, je le trouve lourd. pourquoi sortent ils tous des voitures comme ça?

Je préfère l'arrière train ed la Jaguar coupée.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas trop l'arrière, je le trouve lourd. pourquoi sortent ils tous des voitures comme ça?


 
Ah, ben je me suis fait la remarque inverse: j'aime beaucoup l'arrière. Sobre... discret, proche d'une M3 au niveau perf, mais sans le côté tape à l'il.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Reste à voir les tarifs mais ils disent vouloir taquiner les Porsche Cayman  :mouais:


 
Bah, on est chez BM...  _Mettez-moi 15000 euros d'options en plus...  et ça sera tout._


----------



## Imaginus (27 Avril 2006)

Le fun c'est en 2ch pas en coupé sport pour petite ****.


----------



## iMax (27 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben je me suis fait la remarque inverse: j'aime beaucoup l'arrière. Sobre... discret, proche d'une M3 au niveau perf, mais sans le côté tape à l'il.



Ta prochaine voiture ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ta prochaine voiture ?


 
Ah, non pas vraiment...  Je n'ai pas l'intention de changer de voiture avant un bon moment...  Qui plus est pour un truc pareil, et hors de prix.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben je me suis fait la remarque inverse: j'aime beaucoup l'arrière. Sobre... discret, proche d'une M3 au niveau perf, mais sans le côté tape à l'il.



Pareil, je la trouve très réussie. 
A part la série 7, la game BM est très jolie.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Avril 2006)

Après l'échec du C1, BMW va remettre le couvert.


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

hmmm... tu m'expliques ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Mmm, ça doit être un genre de trike à chassis articulé, qui de ce fait penche vers l'intérieur des virages pour la partie avant.


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

en soi, le concept ressemble à un truc qu'on avait vu dans AutoPlus et Turbo il y a quelques années et qui était de conception française (ps : je suis pas sûr de l'inclinaison de la partie avant là  mais en tout cas, le concept français avait une inclinaison sur les roues arrières ! )


----------



## y&b (28 Avril 2006)

J'ai vu le même type d'engin dimanche dernier dans l'emission auto-moto.
Je confirme, la partie avant était inclinable sur celui que j'ai vu, mais j'ai pas réussi à trouver des info sur la net
Par contre il avait deux place et franchement, la place du passager ne fais pas envi ! 
Assis sur la partie fixe avec le conducteur qui s'incline à chaque virage, ça doit être un peu la gerbe ...


----------



## House M.D. (29 Avril 2006)

Bof... c'est pour frimer à Monaco ça, ça vaut pas une vraie moto...


----------



## y&b (29 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bof... c'est pour frimer à Monaco ça, ça vaut pas une vraie moto...



Bien d'accord ! Surtout que le prix va sûrement en rebuter quelques uns ! 11 000 


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

les inconvénients sans aucun avantage . Bof...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> hmmm... tu m'expliques ?



Ben apparemment BM réfléchi à sortir ce truc.


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

nouvelle audi tthttp://www.audi.fr/gamme/tt/tt.htm


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> nouvelle audi tthttp://www.audi.fr/gamme/tt/tt.htm



C'est l'ancienne TT tunnée dans le style de la nouvelle.
C'est monstrueusement moche. 
La nouvelle TT est par contre très sympa.


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

son regard a quelque chose de la derniere focus ou de la golf plus .. c''est une mode ...  sinon,la tt est bien sur plus elegante


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Avril 2006)

Perso j'aime bien cette Honda civic








Mais ma preferée en ce moment


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> son regard a quelque chose de la derniere focus ou de la golf plus .. c''est une mode ...  sinon,la tt est bien sur plus elegante



C'est vrai que les phares sont ressemble assez à ceux de la Focus.
Focus assez réussie d'ailleurs. (surtout la ST  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

la civic est assez geniale ..:love: je l'avais en economiseur d'ecran ... le site de honda l'offre en version mac ! (ils connaissent le mac!!)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

après avoir été plutôt BM pendant qq années, je préfère mercedes. Le freinage de la 320 par tps de pluie m'a souvent fait des frayeurs alors que la seconde est stable en toutes circonstances même si c'est également une propulsion, y'a pas photo 
et des kms j'en ai avalé qq uns:hein: moyenne de 60000kms annuel ces huit dernières années...


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben apparemment BM réfléchi à sortir ce truc.



ah ok....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Finalement, un relooking "disaïne" de ceci :


----------



## leza007 (2 Mai 2006)

perso je suis resté bloqué sur la nazca d'italdesign ... 
j'ai eu la chance de l'essayer ... sur Need For Speed 3  ... et depuis je l'ai vu une fois en présentation en Allemagne ... scotché !!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

la vitesse, les grosses voitures, ce serait bien...

Mais (lien1)

sur un circuit (lien2)

car... (lien3)


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Mai 2006)

à monaco sur la place du casino de monte carlo , ya plein de bolides mais vu la police du coin .. ils s'arretent meme pour laisser traverser les pietons qui n'ont que les moyens de voir passer ces voitures sans les acheter


----------



## Gwendal (3 Mai 2006)

ah...







et ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2006)

Gwendal a dit:
			
		

> ah...
> et ?


oh .. rien .. juste que les bolides ne sont pas toujours pour faire de la vitesse mais aussi pour juste le coté "beauté" , "pièces de collection" agréables à l'oeil


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2006)

Jolie ta Porsche, c'est le nouveau modèle compact?  

Je te répondrais en substance qu'ils n'ont apparemment aucune blessure grave, la Porsche étant bien conçue niveau sécurité passive 

Donc bah ils sont quittes pour un gros chèque et une bonne frayeur... et puis, s'ils étaient concients de ce qu'ils faisaient, pourquoi ne pas le faire?


----------



## Giam_ (4 Mai 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Jolie ta Porsche, c'est le nouveau modèle compact?
> 
> Je te répondrais en substance qu'ils n'ont apparemment aucune blessure grave, la Porsche étant bien conçue niveau sécurité passive
> 
> Donc bah ils sont quittes pour un gros chèque et une bonne frayeur... et puis, s'ils étaient concients de ce qu'ils faisaient, pourquoi ne pas le faire?




Pour une question d'éthique peut-être...:sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Jolie ta Porsche, c'est le nouveau modèle compact?
> 
> Je te répondrais en substance qu'ils n'ont apparemment aucune blessure grave, la Porsche étant bien conçue niveau sécurité passive
> 
> Donc bah ils sont quittes pour un gros chèque et une bonne frayeur... et puis, s'ils étaient concients de ce qu'ils faisaient, pourquoi ne pas le faire?



Je suppute que c'est du deuxième degré, dis, hein?...


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Jolie ta Porsche, c'est le nouveau modèle compact?
> 
> Je te répondrais en substance qu'ils n'ont apparemment aucune blessure grave, la Porsche étant bien conçue niveau sécurité passive
> 
> Donc bah ils sont quittes pour un gros chèque et une bonne frayeur... et puis, s'ils étaient concients de ce qu'ils faisaient, pourquoi ne pas le faire?




euh... je t'aime bien mais là, ce que tu viens d'écrire est très imbécile ou naïf ou gamin. t'as pensé aux autres ? t'as déjà eu quelqu'un de tué dans ton entourage par un accident de voiture ?

je suis comme Web'O, j'ai moi aussi conduit un modèle "sportif" (une Sierra Cosworth deuxième modèle comme premier véhicule après le permis), je n'ai jamais déconné *sur la route*.


----------



## Hippocampe (4 Mai 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Jolie ta Porsche, c'est le nouveau modèle compact?
> 
> Je te répondrais en substance qu'ils n'ont apparemment aucune blessure grave, la Porsche étant bien conçue niveau sécurité passive
> 
> Donc bah ils sont quittes pour un gros chèque et une bonne frayeur... et puis, s'ils étaient concients de ce qu'ils faisaient, pourquoi ne pas le faire?





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suppute que c'est du deuxième degré, dis, hein?...



non... le pire c'est qu'il ne déc*nne pas... :rateau: la preuve (cf. le dernier paragraphe)


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2006)

bah c'est bien de faire l'autruche... mais comme je n'aime pas trop les autruches sauf dans mon assiette, je me barre... de ce sujet.


tchao les autruches.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

venant d'un(e) fan de ferrari et de schumacher, ça ne m'étonne pas tant que ça 
la différence entre une certaine classe (anglaise, peut être), et une certaine grossièreté (allemande, italienne, française... à voir) 

Et je dis ça, alors que je sais que l'anglois est, et sera toujours l'ennemi héréditaire...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

j'ai du mal à croire ce que je vois , on ne joue pas avec la vitesse...peu importe la cylindrée et la soi-disante sécurité de la voiture, pensez aux autres avant soi...

La situation actuelle est incohérente et dangereuse. Comment peut-on autoriser la mise en circulation de véhicules pouvant rouler à plus de 200 km/h quand on sait que la vitesse maximale autorisée sur nos routes françaises est de 130 km/h, que ces véhicules sont responsables de centaines de morts chaque année et que la limitation de la vitesse des véhicules à la construction est une mesure simple, dun coût négligeable, sans contrepartie négative et déjà en vigueur pour certaines catégories de véhicules ?

Les constructeurs automobiles proposent aux usagers de nombreux modèles inutilement rapides, puissants et lourds parce quils peuvent le faire techniquement et quil y a des acheteurs pour ces voitures conçues pour ne pas respecter les limitations de vitesse. Dans le même temps la sécurité routière est devenue une priorité politique, avec des succès évidents obtenus en réprimant plus efficacement les vitesses excessives. Les motivations écologiques et économiques de limiter le gaspillage du pétrole se sont associées à lintérêt de sécurité routière pour contraindre les pouvoirs publics à agir. Nous ne pouvons pas à la fois signer les accords de Kyoto, prétendre quil y a le feu à la maison et regarder ailleurs en délivrant des cartes grises à des véhicules qui tuent, consomment et polluent plus que les autres.

Les enjeux de cette mesure dépassent largement la mortalité par accident à grande vitesse sur les autoroutes de liaison. Les statistiques des assureurs, les publications des chercheurs ont prouvé que les véhicules inutilement rapides ont un surrisque daccident sur tous les types de voies. Le tribunal de Montpellier vient de condamner à 5 ans de prison un automobiliste qui a tué trois personnes en traversant à 170 km/h une intersection avec une route à quatre voies dans une zone limitée à 70 km/h.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> a limitation de la vitesse des véhicules à la construction est une mesure simple, dun coût négligeable, *sans contrepartie négative* et déjà en vigueur pour certaines catégories de véhicules ?



Ça, c'est faux, j'ai failli me tuer à cause d'un cas comme ça il y quelques années (Peugeot 305 GLD série 1, bridée à 135 Km/h par coupure d'injection, et une file de semi-remorques espagnols collés les uns aux autres sans aucun espaces). Pouvoir accélérer dans l'urgence est une mesure de sécurité, or brider la vitesse d'un véhicule bloque cette possibilité.

Par ailleurs, personnellement, j'ai toujours eu tendance à rouler vite lorsque les conditions de circulations le permettent (c'est à dire vitesse adaptée aux circonstance), mais tous les accidents que j'ai eu, j'étais soit à l'arrêt, soit au ralenti. Je pense qu'être à 150 sur une autoroute quasi déserte est moins dangereux que rouler à 55/60 sur une nationale à deux voies très fréquentée, et n'ait jamais compris pourquoi ce genre de comportement n'était lui, jamais sanctionné (faites Fontainebleau -> Orléans, Limoges -> Poitiers ou Angoulême -> Limoges par la route, vous comprendrez).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Certes Pascal  il vaut mieux une voiture nerveuse et réactive, ce qui n'était pas le cas de ton ex véhicule, mais il y a aussi conducteur et conducteur...:hein: perso avec une moyenne de 60000 kms/an, j'en ai vu aussi des vertes et des pas mûres et la puissance m'a aussi servie maintes fois... mais pas  n'importe comment..
sur autoroute, entre les camions qui s'endorment et qui basculent d'un coup sur la voie de gauche, les voitures qui roulent au milieu, (la voie de droite c'est pas pour les chiens..)et ceux qui restent bloqués tt seul sur la voie de gauche, y'a de quoi frémir et nous pousse souvent à ne pas respecter le code de la route malheureusement


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> la puissance m'a aussi servie maintes fois... mais pas  n'importe comment.



Là, nous sommes d'accord. Le problème n'est pas dans la performance des voitures, il est dans celle des conducteurs.

Tant que les auto-écoles apprendront aux gens à passer le permis au lieu de leur apprendre à conduire, nous aurons un problème.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, nous sommes d'accord. Le problème n'est pas dans la performance des voitures, il est dans celle des conducteurs.
> 
> Tant que les auto-écoles apprendront aux gens à passer le permis au lieu de leur apprendre à conduire, nous aurons un problème.



bon, pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi  , mais quand même, avoir eu une 309 et continuer de faire l'éloge de Peugeot, ça frise la perversion...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi  , mais quand même, avoir eu une 309 et continuer de faire l'éloge de Peugeot, ça frise la perversion...



Qui a eu une 309 ? J'ai eu il y a pas mal de temps, et en seconde voiture achetée d'occaze, pour le boulot, une 30*5* diesel, et là ménant, je suis très content de ma 405 SRI (achetée neuve fin 92).


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

pardon, j'avais pas bien lu, mais le problème est le même...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2006)

Bon, je vais collaboré au budget de la France. 
Ils ont installé un radar automatique entre Longwy (fr) et Messancy (be) et boum, au retour de notre séance de kart indor en France, un petit coup de flash. 
+- 100 à la place de 70 mais je n'avais pas vu que c'était 70.
Bref, je ne l'ai pas volé, donc je payerais et ralentirais la prochaine fois.
Comme quoi, c'est efficace les radars. 
(j'ai appris que c'est une zone accidentogène la journée donc il est assez bien placé ce radar.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Paul, nous ne te remercierons jamais assez pour la baisse d'impôts que ton geste va nous valoir ! :bebe:


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2006)

J'ai moi aussi beaucoup contribué à l'assainissement des finances de mon cher canton de Vaud... 






Mais maintenant c'est fini, j'ai l'arme absolue contre les radars 

Elle va à l'expertise le 12... Croisez les doigts avec moi :rateau:


----------



## Dory (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> La situation actuelle est incohérente et dangereuse. Comment peut-on autoriser la mise en circulation de véhicules pouvant rouler à plus de 200 km/h quand on sait que la vitesse maximale autorisée sur nos routes françaises est de 130 km/h, que ces véhicules sont responsables de centaines de morts chaque année et que la limitation de la vitesse des véhicules à la construction est une mesure simple, dun coût négligeable, sans contrepartie négative et déjà en vigueur pour certaines catégories de véhicules ?
> 
> Les constructeurs automobiles proposent aux usagers de nombreux modèles inutilement rapides, puissants et lourds parce quils peuvent le faire techniquement et quil y a des acheteurs pour ces voitures conçues pour ne pas respecter les limitations de vitesse. Dans le même temps la sécurité routière est devenue une priorité politique, avec des succès évidents obtenus en réprimant plus efficacement les vitesses excessives. Les motivations écologiques et économiques de limiter le gaspillage du pétrole se sont associées à lintérêt de sécurité routière pour contraindre les pouvoirs publics à agir. Nous ne pouvons pas à la fois signer les accords de Kyoto, prétendre quil y a le feu à la maison et regarder ailleurs en délivrant des cartes grises à des véhicules qui tuent, consomment et polluent plus que les autres.
> 
> Les enjeux de cette mesure dépassent largement la mortalité par accident à grande vitesse sur les autoroutes de liaison. Les statistiques des assureurs, les publications des chercheurs ont prouvé que les véhicules inutilement rapides ont un surrisque daccident sur tous les types de voies. Le tribunal de Montpellier vient de condamner à 5 ans de prison un automobiliste qui a tué trois personnes en traversant à 170 km/h une intersection avec une route à quatre voies dans une zone limitée à 70 km/h.



Communiqué de l'APIVIR 
http://www.apivir.org/editoriaux/com110106.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Communiqué de l'APIVIR
> http://www.apivir.org/editoriaux/com110106.htm



C'est quoi ces débiles, à ce compte, il va aussi falloir légiférer pour limiter la température de cuisson fournie par les gazinières à 40°, et obliger les fabricants de placards à fournir des portes ne s'ouvrant qu'en fonction de l'âge de la personne qui veut ouvrir, parce que les accidents domestiques tuent bien plus que la route en France !

Profitez bien de vos derniers repas chauds


----------



## La mouette (4 Mai 2006)

Boire ou conduire il faut choisir, moi j'ai choisi 

------------------

*Aston Martin DBS officiellement*






La suite : Ici


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

moi aussi, mais je trouve quand même que le pinard de ma région augmente ses prix à la vitesse d'un baril de pétrole au galop, du coup je ne sais plus ce qui est le plus rentable...


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2006)

Bon, je crois que je me suis mal faite comprendre...

Quand j'ai vu cette image, ma première réaction a été de penser que cet accident s'est déroulé sur une autoroute allemande. Or, comme la plupart d'entre vous le savent je suppose, sur certaines portions, la vitesse n'est pas limitée. (Je sais, c'est idiot d'avoir fait l'amalgamme, mais c'est fait, c'est fait).

De plus, si on regarde la voiture en elle-même, étant donné ce style de sportive et les dégâts qu'elle a subi, elle ne devait pas rouler si vite que ça.

Ensuite à propos de la vitesse en général : je ne cautionne absolument pas les tarés qui roulent à 200 sur une autoroute blindée, tout comme je ne peux pas saquer les cinglés qui roulent ne serait-ce qu'à 70 dans une ville limitée à 50.

Maintenant, je serai claire aussi sur un autre point : pour moi, il n'est finalement pas irresponsable de rouler à 150 voire 170 sur une autoroute presque vide, et en tout cas, comme le disait Pascal, beaucoup moins dangereux que de rouler à 55/60 ou 70 sur une route 2x2 voies limitée à 110.

C'est mon point de vue... Maintenant pour les accidents, croyez-moi ou non, j'en ai assez vus et eus... Et la plupart s'étaient déroulés en ville.


Maintenant la(n)guille, je ne te permet pas de me juger sur mes partis-pris pour une écurie de F1. J'aime Ferrari, certes, mais ça ne fait pas de moi une tueuse en série et un danger de la route. Si tu crois que tous les amateurs d'italiennes sont des dangers publics, je te suggère de revoir tes modes de jugement.

Et puis, je viens de voir le post de La Mouette, franchement, à quoi elle sert cette superbe (après on ira encore dire que je suis monomaniaque...) DBS si tu ne peux pas plus l'utiliser qu'une Smart?


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

susceptible avec ça.. 

je n'ai pas fait d'amalgame entre "italiennes-dangers publics", je parlais juste de bon goût;


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2006)

Voui, il est des choses auxquelles j'aime moyennement qu'on touche


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2006)




----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>



:affraid: Ouais, comme tu dis !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

sont forts chez merco ! ils ont pris tous les rebuts et les ont assemblés...


----------



## leza007 (14 Juin 2006)

ils sont vachement fort chez mercedes pour les concepts car quand même...


----------



## leza007 (14 Juin 2006)

vu aussi le "modèle" ne nous étonnons pas du résultat ...


----------



## wolverine (18 Juin 2006)

une bagnole electrique qui depose une ferrari et une porsche , ca a pas l'air d'etre un fake mais bon !!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Aoy7KaL4A&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fhackedgadgets%2Ecom%2F


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2006)

En même temps, la voiture électrique fait 12 Kg...  

Mais c'est impressionnant !


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

12 kg ??? probablement une faute de frappe  

Ils annoncent la voiture électrique à 1500 pounds soit 2x moins que la ferrari donc beaucoup plus que 12 kg. Mais ca reste impressionnant.


----------



## SveDec (18 Juin 2006)

1500 livres américaines = 680 kg


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

A titre de comparaison, c'est le poid d'une AX ou d'une 4L

A quand une 4L qui se fait une porsche CARRERA?


----------



## belzebuth (18 Juin 2006)

Audi gagne les 24h du mans avec une voiture diesel!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2006)

*Bon, j'en appelle à la HORDE*
pour donner de l'intérêt à ce fil !






:hein:


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

T'inquiète à 21h le fil trouvera sont intérêt... 

Les petits qui battent les  "grands"


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète à 21h le fil trouvera sont intérêt...
> 
> Les petits qui battent les  "grands"



Oui oui, on sait ils vont perdre. Pas besoin de le répeter partout.  D'autant plus que cette équipe n'a plus rien de "grand"


----------



## duracel (18 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète à 21h le fil trouvera sont intérêt...
> 
> Les petits qui battent les  "grands"



Ouah, l'autre, comment il a mauvias esprit.
Il va nous porter la poisse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Pour revenir au sujet : Il y a un détail qu'ils ne donnent pas : quelle autonomie ?

On sait faire des moteurs électriques très puissants, même en basse tension, mais le problème, c'est qu'il faut recharger les batteries tous les cinq Km, donc, à réserver à des compétitions de 400 M départ arrêté.


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet : Il y a un détail qu'ils ne donnent pas : quelle autonomie ?
> 
> On sait faire des moteurs électriques très puissants, même en basse tension, mais le problème, c'est qu'il faut recharger les batteries tous les cinq Km, donc, à réserver à des compétitions de 400 M départ arrêté.



Coqueline Courrèges a des résultats pas trop mauvais avec ses ovnis 





​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Coqueline Courrèges a des résultats pas trop mauvais avec ses ovnis



ORNI, pas OVNI 

Mais taxent-ils les Porshe et autres Ferrari sur un 400 m DA ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Coqueline Courrèges a des résultats pas trop mauvais avec ses ovnis
> 
> _(tof d'un truc qui ressemble à..... je sais pas quoi !!....)_​


t'as les perfs de ces trucs là ?!......


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'as les perfs de ces trucs là ?!......



Je sais pas, mais vu comme le conducteur (pilote ?) serre les dents, j'appréhende un peu !


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, mais vu comme le conducteur (pilote ?) serre les dents, j'appréhende un peu !


il est en train de cuire dans sa baignoire........  

sans déconner; en général sur ce genre de voiture (électrique ou solaire), tu ne peux pas avoir à la fois la vitesse et l'autonomie...... 
enfin il me semble.....


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2006)

C'est une Ariel ATOM, 
un peu plus de details ici (pour la version essence) : 
http://www.leblogauto.com/2005/07/ariel_atom_2_.html

300Ch pour 500kg !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> A quand une 4L qui se fait une porsche CARRERA?



Ces cons là n'ont rien inventé?
Avec ma 4L je grillais des XM à l'aise au feu rouge.


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'as les perfs de ces trucs là ?!......


ben en gros ça doit pouvoir aller de 0 à 100 km/h en 6,2 sec, faire des pointes à 160 avec un autonomie de 450 km (ça ce sont les caractéristiques de l'EXE de courrèges, mais celle de la bulle jaune (Zooop) ne doivent pas être éloignées)
*
édition:
*à priorila Zooop à de meilleurs performances que l'EXE qui doit aussé être meilleure que la Bulle (les trois véhicules de Coqueline Courrèges)


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben en gros ça doit pouvoir aller de 0 à 100 km/h en 6,2 sec, faire des pointes à 160 avec un autonomie de 450 km



Et combien de temps pour recharger les accus?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

C'que t'es mauvais esprit.


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et combien de temps pour recharger les accus?


 je suis d&#8217;accord&#8230;  mais y'a ça sinon 
[pub]






[/pub]

p.s. : après la new beetle je te verrai bien ouler en zooop  y'a trois vrais places dedans


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben en gros ça doit pouvoir aller de 0 à 100 km/h en 6,2 sec, faire des pointes à 160 avec un autonomie de 450 km (ça ce sont les caractéristiques de l'EXE de courrèges, mais celle de la bulle jaune (Zooop) ne doivent pas être éloignées)
> *
> édition:
> *à priorila Zooop à de meilleurs performances que l'EXE qui doit aussé être meilleure que la Bulle (les trois véhicules de Coqueline Courrèges)



Je doute que si le pilote s'amuse à rouler à 160km/h et faire des accélérations de 6,2s  au O-100km/h il puisse avoir une autonomie de 450 km...

Pour recharger ce type de batteries, faut compter entre 4 et 10h je dirais. c'est une estimation, je n'ai pas la preuve de ce que j'avance.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

Surtout que "entre 4 et 10H", ça fait quand même une sacrée fourchette.


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Pour recharger ce type de batteries


Si ça peut aider pour la calcul : c'est des batteriesLithium-Ion 370 V 149 A/h


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

la durée de la charge dépend de l'intensité du courant de charge, c'est pour ca que j'ai mis une fourchette si importante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut aider pour la calcul : c'est des batteriesLithium-Ion 370 V 149 A/h



En tout cas, j'espère qu'elles tiennent plus de cycles que les batteries de PowerBook, sans quoi, ça risque de grever légèrement le prix de revient au Km


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

voila une question que beaucoup de pro écolo devrait se poser en disant que l'électrique est la sotution à tout nos problèmes.

Si une batterie a une durée de vie de deux ans. et que tu gardes ta voiture dix ans. Ca fait du déchet à gérer...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2006)

Surtout les batteries usagés, c'est plein de saloperies...
Et il faut bien produire l'électricité, à 75% nucléaire en France, d'où d'autres déchets toxiques à gérer...
Ce n'est pas encore la solution miracle


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Sans compter les déchets de ton compte en banque, parce que &#8220;Lithium-Ion 370 V 149 A/h&#8221;, ça doit bien douiller dans les quatre ou cinq mille &#8364; le morceau, je pense, multiplié par cinq ...  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout les batteries usagés, c'est plein de saloperies...
> Et il faut bien produire l'électricité, à 75% nucléaire en France, d'où d'autres déchets toxiques à gérer...
> Ce n'est pas encore la solution miracle



d'où ma photo plus haut  (Mercedes classe A à pile à combustible)  pas de batterie

_P.S. : non ce n'est pas non plus LA solution mais en plus quand tu as soif ça dépanne_


----------



## nicolasf (19 Juin 2006)

Les batteries utilisées dans ces voitures sont les mêmes (en plus gros évidemment) que celles des portables ?  Je pensais qu'elles étaient prévues pour durer plus... Parce qu'en effet, s'il faut changer régulièrement la batterie de sa voiture, l'intérêt de l'electrique prend un sacré coup !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> d'où ma photo plus haut  (Mercedes classe A à pile à combustible)  pas de batterie
> 
> _P.S. : non ce n'est pas non plus LA solution mais en plus quand tu as soif ça dépanne_



Pis en plusse avec, tu peux jouer à Apollo 13, avec


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

wolverine a dit:
			
		

> une bagnole electrique qui depose une ferrari et une porsche , ca a pas l'air d'etre un fake mais bon !!


Tu prends tous les kit car genre katheram, grâce à leur rapport poids/puissance ces sauterelles font des merveilles au kilometre arreté :love:


et je parle pas de bmw qui détient le record avec du kilomètre départ arrêté avec 26,557 secondes avec de l'hydrogène


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis en plusse avec, tu peux jouer à Apollo 13, avec



c'était le réservoir d'oxygène qui a explosé dans Apollo 13, (l'hydrogène ça explose pas surtout dans le vide), y'a pas de réservoir d'oxygène dans les voitures à pile à combustible (_mais on s'éloigne là non : fusion avec vroum vroum ?_)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> (_mais on s'éloigne là non : fusion avec vroum vroum ?_)



Ça ne jurerait pas avec l'idée générale, en tout cas, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'était le réservoir d'oxygène qui a explosé dans Apollo 13, (l'hydrogène ça explose pas surtout dans le vide), y'a pas de réservoir d'oxygène dans les voitures à pile à combustible (_mais on s'éloigne là non : fusion avec vroum vroum ?_)



Es tu sur que l'hydrogène ca n'explose pas??? 
Il n'y a pas eu un grave accident en 1937 avec un dirigeable?


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Es tu sur que l'hydrogène ca n'explose pas???
> Il n'y a pas eu un grave accident en 1937 avec un dirigeable?



ben non ça explose pas : ça brûle violemment


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

En fait, ça peut exploser, en présence d'oxygène et dans un milieu confiné.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que "entre 4 et 10H", ça fait quand même une sacrée fourchette.



Quoi qu'il en soit ça laisse le temps de faire une bonne pause pipi même pour TheBig et sa prostate.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il en soit ça laisse le temps de faire une bonne pause pipi même pour TheBig et sa prostate.


 ...tu sais ce qu'elle te dit, ma prostate ????????????? 
:rateau: :rateau: 
...toutes manières, elle est tellement secouée en ses temps-ci que tout s'est remis en place ... c'est comme si j'en avais une neuve !!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

benh quand même l'hydrogene ça fait boum, et même pas mal
le problème des reservoirs, c'est que l'hydrogène est stocké à haute préssion et donc oui il y a explosion, detonation et feu tout en mêm temps, ce n'est pas pour rien que sur les sites industriels, les bouteilles d'hydrogènes sont stockées à l'exterieur le plus loin possible et que tout ce qui est appareil electrique autour est classe EexD 
un peu de lecture:


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

quelle est la différence entre détonation et déflagration????


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> quelle est la différence entre détonation et déflagration????


tu entends la détonation et tu ressens la déflagration


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> quelle est la différence entre détonation et déflagration????


ce qui est intéressant de savoir aussi c'est la différence entre détonation et explosion


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

pas tout à fait

On divise les matières explosives en deux groupes, suivant leur progressivité. Les explosifs produisent une onde de choc dont la vitesse de propagation est supérieure à une valeur d'environ deux mille mètres par seconde. On dit qu'ils détonent. Les matières explosives dont la vitesse d'onde de choc est inférieure sont appelées des poudres, par exemple ou par leur nature réelle, hydrocarbures, etc. ; elles ne détonent pas, elles déflagrent.


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

Ca sent le boulot dans la securité à pliin nez par ici


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le boulot dans la securité à pliin nez par ici


ou d'avoir fait (_pour les vieux..._  ) son service militaire dans le Génie (_manipulation d'explosifs entre autres_)......  

_du coup t'es fiché chez les R.G avec ce genre d'expérience..... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ou d'avoir fait (_pour les vieux..._  ) son service militaire dans le Génie (_manipulation d'explosifs entre autres_)......
> 
> _du coup t'es fiché chez les R.G avec ce genre d'expérience..... _



Ou d'être l'artificier du FLSG (Front de Libération du Sud Gâtinais) 

Du coup, là, c'est à la DST que t'es fiché !


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

je ne suis pas vieux et je ne travaille ni comme artificier , ni dans la sécurité.

Pour en revenir au sujet de base, l'hydrogène c'est bien mais il faut le mettre sous pression et pour ca, il faut de l'énergie...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> pas tout à fait
> 
> On divise les matières explosives en deux groupes, suivant leur progressivité. Les explosifs produisent une onde de choc dont la vitesse de propagation est supérieure à une valeur d'environ deux mille mètres par seconde. On dit qu'ils détonent. Les matières explosives dont la vitesse d'onde de choc est inférieure sont appelées des poudres, par exemple ou par leur nature réelle, hydrocarbures, etc. ; elles ne détonent pas, elles déflagrent.


C'est aussi la distinction entre explosifs primaires et explosifs secondaires sauf erreur


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est intéressant de savoir aussi c'est la différence entre détonation et explosion



une explosion englobe les deux termes : détonation et déflagration. cf wikipedia


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2006)

Et les mouches, quand on les enc**e, elles détonnent ou elles déflagrent?


----------



## wolverine (19 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et les mouches, quand on les enc**e, elles détonnent ou elles déflagrent?



ca doit etre les deux !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

houla, vous marchez pas à l'électrique ici  

pour répondre au dernier post de la page précédente: le Zeppelin qui a brulé, c'était de l'hélium.

Pour essayer de résumer:
l'électricité, sur le paier c'est bien. Mais dans la pratique c'est énergiephage (je sais c'est nouveau:love: ), les cycles de charge décharge étant approximativement de 300 avant perte importante de performance, les batteries engendrent un important besoin en traitement des déchets...:rose: Bref, c'est pas gagné. L'hydrogène, pourquoi pas, reste à voir le coùt.

Bon, ben elle est pas sauvée la planète.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> pour répondre au dernier post de la page précédente: le Zeppelin qui a brulé, c'était de l'hélium.



   


...

L'hélium est un gaz inerte. Ca brûle pas.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

gasp, t'as raison et lui aussi, c'est justement quand ils en ont mis qu'il y a eu accident.

honte à moi . Pas trop fort le fouet...merci


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

vi j'ai des photos que ma tata zirma a prise


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2006)

Cette année, nous nous sommes rendu au Portugal en voiture, avec une visite à Orthez (près de Pau) chez le Doc.
C'est encore sympa de sillonner les routes et d'aller boire un café dans le bistro pour camionneur. 
Une station abandonnée. (en Espagne)


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

Arlon - Prtugal, tu es courageux


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Arlon - Prtugal, tu es courageux



Surtout en karting  (Paul )


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2006)

Et t'imagines, en voiture electrique, avec une autonomie de 200km et 10h de recharge de batterie


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et t'imagines, en voiture electrique, avec une autonomie de 200km et 10h de recharge de batterie


 
Ben si t'as 15 jours de vacances, t'arrive à Porto, tu mange une bonne morue - pomme de terre a l'huile et tu rentre a la maison.


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... tu mange une bonne morue ...


 il y a de jeunes auditeurs ici monsieur :bebe:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et t'imagines, en voiture electrique, avec une autonomie de 200km et 10h de recharge de batterie



tu peux trimballer deux jeux entiers de batteries de rechange dans une remorque derrière...   :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu peux trimballer deux jeux entiers de batteries de rechange dans une remorque derrière...   :mouais:



Oui, mais dans ce cas, avec le poids en plus, l'autonomie tombe à 66 Km, et donc au lieu d'avoir dix heures de charge tous les 200 Km, tu en a trente.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Bon alors une ralonge de 3000 km...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2006)

Ce qui est bien sur ce forum, c'est qu'il respire l'intelligence par tous les pores posts...


Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, j'ai suivi ça dans Paris la semaine derniere : 




Le bruit qu'elle faisait :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bien sur ce forum, c'est qu'il respire l'intelligence par tous les pores posts...
> 
> 
> Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, j'ai suivi ça dans Paris la semaine derniere :
> ...



la voiture de malade...  

mais bon, je prefere me deplacer avec ça :





ça pollue pas, ça consomme pas d'essence, et ça te laisse le temps de regarder el front de mer...


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bien sur ce forum, c'est qu'il respire l'intelligence par tous les pores posts...
> 
> 
> Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, j'ai suivi ça dans Paris la semaine derniere :
> ...



quand t'es à coté d'un mec qui s'amuse à faire hurler le moulin de ce genre de bestiau. tu n'entends plus rien pendant 3h00 après


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2006)

Il ne le faisait pas hurler, il accélérait en 1ere, et le bruit de cet engin :love:
Mais je n'ai pas eu mal aux oreilles


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2006)

ça fait toujours moins de bruit qu'un diesel...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2006)

Mais quand même plus que mon petit 1,1l injection :rateau::casse:


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

et moin squ'un scooter de 50cm3 avec son pot ninja


----------



## wolverine (20 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, j'ai suivi ça dans Paris la semaine derniere :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




alors comme ca c'etait toi qui me lachait plus le train !!


----------



## iMax (22 Juin 2006)

Sylko a bidouillé sa sylkomobile ? 






:rateau:  

Plus de détails ici...


----------



## rizoto (22 Juin 2006)

ce sera dans le prochain fast & furious.....Whouuu Jacky Power


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Arlon - Portugal, tu es courageux



Avec une étape chez DocEvil à Orthez, c'est très chouette. 
Non, ça va, les routes sont belles, l'ipod plein de podcast branché sur l'allume cigare...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2006)

La nouvelle CL, voilà ce qu'il me faut pour aller au Portugal.


----------



## rizoto (23 Juin 2006)

Il ne peuvent pas te louper la !!!


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2006)

Si avec cette voiture tu échappes à tout sauf à Bartman.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

Je ne trouve pas le design tr&#233;s r&#233;ussi : 
&#231;a fait trapu, massif, lourd et tres "tunning"...

Mais bon, si certains aiment


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'ils filent un mauvais coton  ,
> y a qu'à voir la nouvelle allroad re-
> 
> et c'est un audi-addict qui vous parle re-re-



Je trouve également le nouveau Allroad assez lourd.
L'A6 elle est très réussie.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester chez audi, je me demande toujours comment un Q7 peut se mouvoir !!!   c'est un monstre



C'est clair. 
C'est vraiment démesuré pour nos routes.    
Pourtant, il se vend très bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si avec cette voiture tu échappes à tout sauf à Bartman.



tu parles de lui ?


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, il se vend très bien.



Juste parce qu'il a 4 anneaux.


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Juin 2006)

Sortie de route de Jacques Villeneuve !!   

'+


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juin 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Sortie de route de Jacques Villeneuve !!
> 
> '+



héhéhé, ça c'est du rock & roll.


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Juin 2006)

je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; renvoy&#233; dans un autre fil, mais je trouve que vous n'&#234;tes pas tr&#232;s charitable avec les riches... ils s'emmmerdent comme tout le monde...et apr&#232;s ils font des disques...

Il parait qu'il y a un tennisman fran&#231;ais qui en vend en plus...


----------



## y&b (26 Juin 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Sortie de route de Jacques Villeneuve !!
> 
> '+




M'est avis que sa sortie de route d'hier (pour une tentative d'intégration au mur), au gp du Canada  lui fera moins mal que celle là !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'il y a un tennisman français qui en vend en plus...



Vi, pis un foutebôleur, aussi !


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2006)

Allez faire un tour sur le site de http://www.museum-mercedes-benz.com/ (&#224; d&#233;faut d'y aller vraiment  ) c'est magnifique


----------



## rizoto (26 Juin 2006)

Magnifique oui !!! j'adore la slc 500 rallyewagen de 1979....


----------



## golf (27 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle CL, voil&#224; ce qu'il me faut pour aller au Portugal.


Pour le retour :





Economies obligent   :rateau:

Ce n'est plus LA Mercedes, mais LE Mercedes [au kilo, c'est moins cher :rateau:]


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2006)

Ça roule bien ces Mercedes. Ils savent faire des voitures chez la marque à l'étoile   






(E220 CDI Avantgarde  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juin 2006)

c'est la nouvelle ?


----------



## y&b (27 Juin 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça roule bien ces Mercedes. Ils savent faire des voitures chez la marque à l'étoile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est en Miles c'est ça ?  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> c'est la nouvelle ?



Oui, mais non restylé. Mise en circulation il y'a quelque mois 

J'ai échangé la deuche contre ça


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non restylé. Mise en circulation il y'a quelque mois
> 
> J'ai échangé la deuche contre ça


 
Et ton stage là, chez Claude N....  T'as pas des photos...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2006)

Pas encore :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juin 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non restylé. Mise en circulation il y'a quelque mois
> 
> J'ai échangé la deuche contre ça




Elle est a toi ?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour le retour :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne idée et comme ça je ne devrais pas me restreindre en Jurrançon et en Bordeau.


----------



## toph (28 Juin 2006)

Fais attention polo, les liquides d'origine v&#233;g&#233;tale ne sont pas consid&#233;res comme carburant..en france entout cas


----------



## golf (28 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée et comme ça je ne devrais pas me restreindre en Jurrançon et en Bordeau.


Dans cette configuration, la CL fait office de coffre de toit et tu dois bien pouvoir y mettre 2500 cols :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette configuration, la CL fait office de coffre de toit et tu dois bien pouvoir y mettre 2500 cols :rateau:



Et avec une paille assez longue ...


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2006)

la machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.



Zut.


----------



## rizoto (28 Juin 2006)

tiens, une petite question. Vous avez quoi comme voiture?


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2006)

E220 CDI Avantgarde  (noire)




Plus sérieusement, rien. 

J'ai bien eu une deuche...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2006)

une 106 1.1l essence de 1992 
avec vitres manuelles, direction non assist&#233;e, fermeture des portes decentralis&#233; manuelle...

Pourquoi tu veux savoir, tu fais une enquete pr&#233;liminaire &#224; un vol massif? 
Je te pr&#233;viens, j'ai un gros chien qui dort dedans, une alarme qui fait tres mal aux oreilles, un tracker GPS, et un gros antivol pour proteger mon carosse


----------



## rizoto (28 Juin 2006)

je suppose que tu habites à londres (capitale olympique) ???
c'est pas trop utile une voiture dans une capitale...


J'ai pas précisé, j'ai une superbe 205 junior de 88 avec 235 000 km. elle tourne pas trop mal. Si si !!!


----------



## rizoto (28 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> une 106 1.1l essence de 1992
> avec vitres manuelles, direction non assistée, fermeture des portes decentralisé manuelle...
> 
> Pourquoi tu veux savoir, tu fais une enquete préliminaire à un vol massif?
> Je te préviens, j'ai un gros chien qui dort dedans, une alarme qui fait tres mal aux oreilles, un tracker GPS, et un gros antivol pour proteger mon carosse


fermeture des portes décentralisées manuelles, gadget...  je ne ferme plus mes portes. Pour ouvrir une 205, il suffit de poser ta main sur une des vitres, tu descends et Hop, t'es dedans.Et puis comme ca, ca évite qu'on me pete le serrures pour me piquer le paquet de hollywood, et la pièce d'un euro dans le vide poche.....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et ton stage là, chez *Claude N*....  T'as pas des photos...



Claude Nougaro ??   ... il est pas en super forme il parait en ce moment


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2006)

Nan, ce Claude là


----------



## golf (28 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et avec une paille assez longue ...


De la paille, certes mais *une* paille, c'est d'un commun :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> De la paille, certes mais *une* paille, c'est d'un commun :mouais:



Rhooo, tout de suite, là ! Une paille pour aller du contenu du "coffre de toit" à la cabine du conducteur, afin que celui ci aussi ait accès à son carburant !


----------



## sylko (3 Juillet 2006)

Un film qui va faire du bruit...  

La bande annonce


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Juillet 2006)

et oui, on est d&#233;j&#224; tous au courant, du moins je l'esp&#232;re...
je me souviens au moment de la sortie du v&#233;hicule, les "stars" am&#233;ricaines en &#233;taient dingues, &#224; grand renfort de commuincation elles ont tent&#233; d'expliquer le bien-fond&#233; &#233;cologique d'une d&#233;marche comme celle l&#224;...
bref, cons de p&#233;troliers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et oui, on est d&#233;j&#224; tous au courant, du moins je l'esp&#232;re...
> je me souviens au moment de la sortie du v&#233;hicule, les "stars" am&#233;ricaines en &#233;taient dingues, &#224; grand renfort de commuincation elles ont tent&#233; d'expliquer le bien-fond&#233; &#233;cologique d'une d&#233;marche comme celle l&#224;...
> bref, cons de p&#233;troliers.



&#199;a serait bien de cesser une fois pour toute de se voiler la face, compte tenu des contraintes que &#231;a engendrerait, le "tout &#233;lectrique" au niveau des transports est aussi polluant que le "tout p&#233;trole" et que toutes les alternatives mixtes, en l'&#233;tat actuel des choses. C'est vrai qu'un moteur &#233;lectrique ne produit que de l'ozone en termes de polluants directs, mais compte tenu du rendement des batteries, des pertes inh&#233;rentes au transport de l'&#233;lectricit&#233;, et du volume de pollution que repr&#233;sentent les batteries en fin de vie (eh oui, m&#234;me le recyclage pollue) il pollue au final autant qu'un moteur &#224; p&#233;trole. la seule diff&#233;rence, c'est que lui pollue en amont et en aval du d&#233;placement pour l'essentiel (mais l'ozone, est-ce bien "n&#233;gligeable" ?). 

La voiture &#233;lectrique sera une alternative &#233;cologiquement valable le jour ou la production d'&#233;lectricit&#233; sera assur&#233;e massivement par les "&#233;nergies renouvelables", et ou toutes les lignes &#233;lectriques seront enterr&#233;es (par combien faudrat-il multiplier ces jolis pylones de lignes &#224; haute tension qui am&#233;liorent tant nos paysages, si l'automobile passe au tout &#233;lectrique ? Et je ne parle pas du nombre de tranches de centrales nucl&#233;aires et "d'usine de la hague" suppl&#233;mentaires qu'il faudra pr&#233;voir, hein !). :mouais:

Pas si facile que &#231;a, hein, l'&#233;cologie


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juillet 2006)

l'&#233;nergie &#233;lectrique sera viable pour les voiture quand on saura recycler des batteries de tr&#232;s fortes capacit&#233;s avec de "faibles" encombrement et que l'on ma&#238;trisera la fusion nucl&#233;aire, qui ne produit pas de d&#233;chets 

En attendant, la solution la plus viable serait des v&#233;hicules hybrides l&#233;gers, qui consommerait peu, avec des batteries en appoint 

mais c'est vrai que c'est pas facile l'&#233;cologie


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> l'&#233;nergie &#233;lectrique sera viable pour les voiture quand on saura recycler des batteries de tr&#232;s fortes capacit&#233;s avec de "faibles" encombrement et que l'on ma&#238;trisera la fusion nucl&#233;aire, qui ne produit pas de d&#233;chets
> 
> En attendant, la solution la plus viable serait des v&#233;hicules hybrides l&#233;gers, qui consommerait peu, avec des batteries en appoint
> 
> mais c'est vrai que c'est pas facile l'&#233;cologie



M&#234;me &#231;a, la fusion nucl&#233;aire n'est pas une &#233;nergie renouvelable, lorsque tout l'hydrog&#232;ne de la terre sera transform&#233; en h&#233;lium (ce qui signifie entre autres, disparition de l'eau ), tu fais quoi, sans compter quelle utilisation pour tout cet h&#233;lium ?

Aujourd'hui, pour le transport, la piste la plus prometteuse me parait &#234;tre la pile &#224; combustible, mais m&#234;me elle n'est pas la panac&#233;e.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juillet 2006)

Quand on aura utiliser toute l'hydrog&#232;ne de la terre, je pense que l'on aura d'autres probl&#232;mes plus s&#233;rieux que l'&#233;nergie... 
[Mode vicieux ON] Et la menbrane de la pile &#224; combustible, elle est tres pollutante &#224; produire [/ Mode vicieux OFF ]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on aura utiliser toute l'hydrogène de la terre, je pense que l'on aura d'autres problèmes plus sérieux que l'énergie...



Ne crois pas ça, la tendance générale de la consommation d'énergie en situation d'abondance, est à une croissance exponentielle. Nous pourrions venir à bout de l'hydrogène presque aussi vite que nous avons/auront fait pour les réserves pétrolières.



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> [Mode vicieux ON] Et la menbrane de la pile à combustible, elle est tres pollutante à produire [/ Mode vicieux OFF ]





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, pour le transport, la piste la plus prometteuse me parait être la pile à combustible, *mais même elle n'est pas la panacée.*


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne crois pas ça, la tendance générale de la consommation d'énergie en situation d'abondance, est à une croissance exponentielle. Nous pourrions venir à bout de l'hydrogène presque aussi vite que nous avons/auront fait pour les réserves pétrolières.




jette à un coup d'oeil à ce lien. C'est pas compliqué d'en fabriquer de l'hydrogène. Et puis il existe pas mal de solutions différentes.
http://www.planete-energies.com/con...pile-a-combustible/fabrication-hydrogene.html

Roulons tous à la vodka. Quoi comment ca vous le faites déja???


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> jette à un coup d'oeil à ce lien. C'est pas compliqué d'en fabriquer de l'hydrogène. Et puis il existe pas mal de solutions différentes.
> http://www.planete-energies.com/con...pile-a-combustible/fabrication-hydrogene.html
> 
> Roulons tous à la vodka. Quoi comment ca vous le faites déja???



Là, tu n'as rien compris, aucun de ces procédés ne "fabrique" de l'hydrogène, ils en extraient des composés chimiques en contenant, rien à voir, la fusion nucléaire est un processus de transmutation, qui transforme deux atomes d'hydrogène en un atome d'hélium, plus quelques particules, tout en dégageant de l'énergie. Ce n'est pas une réaction chimique, a la sortie, l'hydrogène n'existe simplement plus, et rien ne permet de le reconstituer. C'est totalement irréversible. Une fois l'hydrogène de la planète transformé en hélium, rien ne peut le faire revenir (l'énergie nécessaire pour "casser" un noyau aussi léger que l'hélium serait bien supérieure à celle nécessaire à la fusion, même une étoile ne saurait la produire.


----------



## woulf (4 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu n'as rien compris, aucun de ces procédés ne "fabrique" de l'hydrogène, ils en extraient des composés chimiques en contenant, rien à voir, la fusion nucléaire est un processus de transmutation, qui transforme deux atomes d'hydrogène en un atome d'hélium, plus quelques particules, tout en dégageant de l'énergie. Ce n'est pas une réaction chimique, a la sortie, l'hydrogène n'existe simplement plus, et rien ne permet de le reconstituer. C'est totalement irréversible. Une fois l'hydrogène de la planète transformé en hélium, rien ne peut le faire revenir (l'énergie nécessaire pour "casser" un noyau aussi léger que l'hélium serait bien supérieure à celle nécessaire à la fusion, même une étoile ne saurait la produire.



Il se balade peut-être en déambulateur, mais les neurones fonctionnent toujours...


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu n'as rien compris, aucun de ces procédés ne "fabrique" de l'hydrogène, ils en extraient des composés chimiques en contenant, rien à voir, la fusion nucléaire est un processus de transmutation, qui transforme deux atomes d'hydrogène en un atome d'hélium, plus quelques particules, tout en dégageant de l'énergie. Ce n'est pas une réaction chimique, a la sortie, l'hydrogène n'existe simplement plus, et rien ne permet de le reconstituer. C'est totalement irréversible. Une fois l'hydrogène de la planète transformé en hélium, rien ne peut le faire revenir (l'énergie nécessaire pour "casser" un noyau aussi léger que l'hélium serait bien supérieure à celle nécessaire à la fusion, même une étoile ne saurait la produire.




Bah si j'ai compris. je te parle de la production d'hydrogène, tu me parles du gaz produit après réaction nucléaire de l'hydrogène...

D'après mes souvenirs de chimie, tous gaz tent à devenir un gaz noble dont fait partit l'helium. Ce sont des gaz très stables donc difficile à modifier. ok la dessus.

Moi je te parle de produire de l'hydrogène ou plus exactement du dihydrogène parfois utilisé dans la pile à combustible, dans certains types de moteur, ou lors de réactions nucléaires (fusion). 



Pour produire de l'hydrogène, tu n'as pas nécessairement besoin d'helium. Mais par exemple d'eau. 
L'hydrogène va être produit par électrolyse de l'eau (transformation de l'énergie électrique en ènergie chimique)
l'hydrogène ainsi produit pourra être utilisé dans une pile à combustible. Elle va fonctionner de manière inverse et va transformer l'énergie chimique en énergie électrique. l'oxygène et l'hydrogène vont réagir et fabriquer de l'eau.

s'il on arrive à produire de l'hydrogène à faible cout, notamment en évitant de le produire à base de gaz naturel. Mais  plutot en utilisant des procédés plus naturel. la pile à combustible pourrait devenir intéressante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Bah si j'ai compris. je te parle de la production d'hydrog&#232;ne, tu me parles du gaz produit apr&#232;s r&#233;action nucl&#233;aire de l'hydrog&#232;ne...
> 
> D'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs de chimie, tous gaz tent &#224; devenir un gaz noble dont fait partit l'helium. Ce sont des gaz tr&#232;s stables donc difficile &#224; modifier. ok la dessus.
> 
> ...



Bon, alors, c'est un probl&#232;me de terminologie. C'est le terme "produire" qui &#224; provoqu&#233; ma r&#233;action (hein ? non, pas de fusion ), Je pensais que tu parlais de fusion, dans ta "production" d'hydrog&#232;ne. &#201;videmment, dans le cas de la pile &#224; combustible, c'est autre chose, il s'agit bien l&#224; d'une r&#233;action chimique. Toutefois, il en va malheureusement des piles &#224; combustibles comme des turbines (turbo-r&#233;acteurs/turbo-propulseurs) : on sait en faire de grosses tr&#232;s puissantes, mais on ne sait pas en faire de petites.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2006)

Mais l'hydrogene est tir&#233; de l'electrolyse de l'eau (principalement, je ne parle du gaz naturel ou d'autres gaz), proc&#233;d&#233; qui consomme beaucoup d'energie. En la recombinant ( principe de la pile &#224; combustible), tu produit de l'energie, mais moins que celle necessaire &#224; l'electrolyse (le rendement n'est pas de 1, loin de la, et pour les 2 proc&#233;d&#233;s)...


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, c'est un problème de terminologie. C'est le terme "produire" qui à provoqué ma réaction (hein ? non, pas de fusion ), Je pensais que tu parlais de fusion, dans ta "production" d'hydrogène. Évidemment, dans le cas de la pile à combustible, c'est autre chose, il s'agit bien là d'une réaction chimique. Toutefois, il en va malheureusement des piles à combustibles comme des turbines (turbo-réacteurs/turbo-propulseurs) : on sait en faire de grosses très puissantes, mais on ne sait pas en faire de petites.



Toshiba en développe non? pour les ordinateurs portables et cellulaires?

Pour les turbines, les problèmes sont un poil différent. j'ai bosser chez GE Power Generation donc je connais un petit peu. En tout ca dépend de ce que tu appeles petit

http://perso.orange.fr/jeantobec/turboreacteur/turboreacteur.htm
bon la c'est du fait maison, regarde la video c'est assez impressionant la puissance du machin.

Sinon de petits turbo réacteurs sont utilisés en modélisme. il existe pas mal de site qui en parle mais en gros. ca peut être vraiment petit (poing fermé).


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

En regardant le site dont j'ai donné le lien jsute au dessus. le mec à monté cette turbine sur une vieille moto.

moi je dis, il a confiance.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> il a confiance.



et il a bon go&#251;t pour les sapins de No&#235;l. 

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233; et il a un fameux souffleur de feuille. 

Bon, je termine ma bouteille de vin italien et m'en vais voir le match.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

Et pendant ce temps, DaimlerChrysler va produire la Dodge Chalenger. 
Belle gueule. 









En vidéo ici.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

Je préfère quand même ceci.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère quand même ceci.



Qu'est-ce que c'est? (Celui qui répond... une voiture...  ).

Une BM?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est? (Celui qui r&#233;pond... une voiture...  ).
> 
> Une BM?



Nouvelle Jaguar XKR. 
(4.2 V8 416 cv...  )


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle Jaguar XKR.



Ah, ouais...  De profil, j'aurais dit une nouvelle BM.  Y a un peu de Maserati à l'avant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est? (Celui qui répond... une voiture...  )



une auto-mobile


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ouais...  De profil, j'aurais dit une nouvelle BM.  Y a un peu de Maserati à l'avant.



Juste.

Je la trouve assez réussie, bien dans la tradition des gros (lourd) coupés Jaguar.


----------



## leza007 (5 Juillet 2006)

en parlant de "gros coupés" vous trouvez pas que c'est un peu abusé cette mode de diversifier les gammes chez les constructeurs typés "sport" ???
après la porsche panamera (pas mal faut dire; mais quand même un peu contre-nature)




après la maserati quattroporte 




après la bentley flying spur




qu'est ce qui reste ??? une ferrari quatre portes ?? et même soyons fous une ferrari break ??
oups déjà fait pour le sultan de brunei ...





bon bon bah attendons le 4x4 ferrari ou encore le SUV maserati et on sera vraiment dans le "contre-nature" !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps, DaimlerChrysler va produire la Dodge Chalenger.
> Belle gueule.



Voui, Ford aurait voulu moderniser la silhouette de la Mustang coup&#233; "Hard Top" de 67 (un peu comme Volkswagen &#224; fait avec la "New Beetle" et la "Cox"), le r&#233;sultat n'aurait sans doute pas &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent. Sympa !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de "gros coupés" vous trouvez pas que c'est un peu abusé cette mode de diversifier les gammes chez les constructeurs typés "sport" ???
> après la porsche panamera (pas mal faut dire; mais quand même un peu contre-nature)



Après la Porsche Cayenne, qui est à mes yeux le 4x4 le plus moche du marché, tout est permis. 

Je trouve un Porsche plus "légitime" avec une berline sportive 4 portes qu'avec un 4x4. (4X4 qui fait un carton incroyable... )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> En regardant le site dont j'ai donné le lien jsute au dessus. le mec à monté cette turbine sur une vieille moto.
> 
> moi je dis, il a confiance.



mouhahaha.. complètement cramé ce type ! ... :affraid:
Il a une bonne tête de gagnant... s'il continu, il devrait l'obtenir haut la main son séjour à l'hopital ...  JP, un client pour toi...   :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (5 Juillet 2006)

Surtout une turbine quand ca pete, ca ne rigole pas !!! S"il se prend une aube de la turbine  dans les roubignoles, ce sera une coupure nette et précise.

En fouinant sur internet, ca n'a pas trop l'air compliqué à fabriquer une turbine. J'essaierai un jour.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Surtout une turbine quand ca pete, ca ne rigole pas !!! S"il se prend une aube de la turbine  dans les roubignoles, ce sera une coupure nette et précise...



Je crois qu'a ce niveau là, c'est plus de la connerie, c'est vraiment de l'inconscience totale... si le bouzin explose, c'est pas une "coupure" qu'il risque... on va le retrouver au 4 coins de Paris... oui, façon puzzle !  :sleep: 

 Et celle là de turbine, elle est pas belle ?  








			
				rizoto a dit:
			
		

> ...En fouinant sur internet, ca n'a pas trop l'air compliqué à fabriquer une turbine. J'essaierai un jour.


oui bien sur... dans Pif gadget aussi ? :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a a pas l'air de pousser ton truc...

m&#234;me les baches bleues ne sont pas brul&#233;es.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça a pas l'air de pousser ton truc...



oui, on en trouve accessoirement sous les ailes de certains avions ...


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps, DaimlerChrysler va produire la Dodge Chalenger.
> Belle gueule.
> 
> 
> ...


Les paysages de la vid&#233;o rappellent la d&#233;funte s&#233;rie Sheriff fais moi peur... 

Sinon, en plus abordable, avec quasi autant de chevaux dedans, la Chrysler 300 SRT8







Et sa cousine, la dodge charger qui existe aussi en version SRT8, avec une gueule incroyable:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la 300M.

Décidément la F1 va mal. 






Dès 2008 sur toutes les F1.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> JD&#232;s 2008 sur toutes les F1.



arf ! Apr&#232;s avoir lu &#231;a :



> Reste que cette apparition du g&#233;ant du logiciel sur, ou plut&#244;t dans les F1 va fournir une mine quasi in&#233;puisable de plaisanteries et d'excuses pour les d&#233;faillances techniques inexpliqu&#233;es.



 je suis remont&#233; en haut de la fen&#234;tre v&#233;rifier, persuad&#233; que c'&#233;tait un site Mac.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> arf ! Après avoir lu ça :
> 
> 
> 
> je suis remonté en haut de la fenêtre vérifier, persuadé que c'était un site Mac.



Je crois qu'ils bossent sur Mac car ce n'est pas la première allusion du style. 
C'est un blog très chouette pour les fanas de bagnoles.


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2006)

Aptera Concept Car
140 km avec un litre. Pas mal, pas mal...


----------



## rizoto (13 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Aptera Concept Car
> 140 km avec un litre. Pas mal, pas mal...



L'éco marathon shell : 3000 Km avec un litre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Aptera Concept Car
> 140 km avec un litre. Pas mal, pas mal...



Ma vieille 405 en fait quasiment autant, sur la route des vacances familiales, elle fait 6,5 litres aux cent environ, avec ce truc, on arrive &#224; peu pr&#232;s au m&#234;me r&#233;sultat*, mais dans de moins bonnes conditions de confort ! 



(*) Ben oui, parce que pour partir en vacances, il nous en faut une par personne plus deux ou trois pour les bagages, ce qui nous en fait 7 ou 8 en tout, avec 8 litres, ma 405 n'est pas loin de les faire, les 140 Km


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ma vieille 405 en fait quasiment autant, sur la route des vacances familiales, elle fait 6,5 litres aux cent environ, avec ce truc, on arrive &#224; peu pr&#232;s au m&#234;me r&#233;sultat*, mais dans de moins bonnes conditions de confort !
> 
> 
> 
> (*) Ben oui, parce que pour partir en vacances, il nous en faut une par personne plus deux ou trois pour les bagages, ce qui nous en fait 7 ou 8 en tout, avec 8 litres, ma 405 n'est pas loin de les faire, les 140 Km


 
Oui, c'est vrai que &#231;a n'a pas l'air performant. J'ai certainement d&#251; me brouter que'que'part, avec la conversion. (moi et les maths...)   

330 mille par gallon. Je vous laisse recalculer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai que &#231;a n'a pas l'air performant. J'ai certainement d&#251; me brouter que'que'part, avec la conversion. (moi et les maths...)
> 
> 330 mille par gallon. Je vous laisse recalculer.



330 milles (611 Km 0,72 l/100, un peu moins de 139 Km/litre), ou 330 miles (531 Km, 0,83 l/100, un peu moins de 121 Km/litre) ?   

Je penche plut&#244;t pour la seconde option, les anglo-saxons mesurant les distances routi&#232;res en miles (1609 m), et pas en milles (le mille est une mesure de marine : connu aussi sous le nom de mille marin, il repr&#233;sente la longueur d'une minute d'arc &#224; l'&#233;quateur terrestre (1852 m))


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai que &#231;a n'a pas l'air performant. J'ai certainement d&#251; me brouter que'que'part, avec la conversion. (moi et les maths...)
> 
> 330 mille par gallon. Je vous laisse recalculer.


*trois cent trente mille kilometres* avec un seul gallon 
C'est du plutonium, pas de l'essence ton carburant!


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 330 milles (611 Km 0,72 l/100, un peu moins de 139 Km/litre), ou 330 miles (531 Km, 0,83 l/100, un peu moins de 121 Km/litre) ?
> 
> Je penche plutôt pour la seconde option, les anglo-saxons mesurant les distances routières en miles (1609 m), et pas en milles (le mille est une mesure de marine : connu aussi sous le nom de mille marin, il représente la longueur d'une minute d'arc à l'équateur terrestre (1852 m))


 
Ah ben voilà qui est très clair.


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> *trois cent trente mille kilometres* avec un seul gallon
> C'est du plutonium, pas de l'essence ton carburant!


 
Oui, bon...    Pas la peine de m'humilier davantage.


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai que &#231;a n'a pas l'air performant. J'ai certainement d&#251; me brouter que'que'part, avec la conversion. (moi et les maths...)
> 
> 330 mille par gallon. Je vous laisse recalculer.


Google le fait tr&#232;s bien 

[SIZE=+1]*330 miles per gallon = 140.297423 kilometer per liter*[/SIZE]  [SIZE=-1]More about calculator.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-0]Search for documents containing the terms *330 mpg in kilometer per liter*.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+1]*65 mph = 104.60736 kilometer per hour*[/SIZE]  [SIZE=-1]More about calculator.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-0]Search for documents containing the terms *65 mph in kilometer per hour*.[/SIZE]


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Google le fait très bien
> 
> [SIZE=+1]*330 miles per gallon = 140.297423 kilometer per liter*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]More about calculator.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=+0]Search for documents containing the terms *330 mpg in kilometer per liter*.[/SIZE]
> ...


 
Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre aussi, toi.


----------



## iMax (10 Août 2006)

New iMax Mobile (elle s'est transform&#233;e  ) :






Full options de 2001 (sauf cuir), avec peu de km et pas pay&#233;e trop cher... &#199;a consomme pas grand chose mais &#231;a roule quand m&#234;me bien avec le moteur 16 soupapes, c'est pas trop cher &#224; assurer, c'est pratique (dingue le bric-&#224;-brac qu'on peut y mettre), c'est quand m&#234;me assez costaud et &#231;a n'attire pas trop la convoitise...


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

&#231;a c'est de la remont&#233;e de sujet !  


ps : ta photo est un peu grande


----------



## golf (10 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...le moteur 16 soupapes...


T'as triché :mouais: 
T'en a mis combien dans le coffre :rateau:


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 330 milles (611 Km 0,72 l/100, un peu moins de 139 Km/litre), ou 330 miles (531 Km, 0,83 l/100, un peu moins de 121 Km/litre) ?
> 
> Je penche plut&#244;t pour la seconde option, les anglo-saxons mesurant les distances routi&#232;res en miles (1609 m), et pas en milles (le mille est une mesure de marine : connu aussi sous le nom de mille marin, il repr&#233;sente la longueur d'une minute d'arc &#224; l'&#233;quateur terrestre (1852 m))


j'ajoute que le mille marin est basé sur le systéme métrique et correspond à un degrés de meridien pris au niveau de l'équateur.

l'unité de vitesse corespondant au mille marin est  le nud (qui est égal à un mille marin par heure)

amis de la poésie, bonsoir


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> le mille est une mesure de marine : connu aussi sous le nom de mille marin, il repr&#233;sente la longueur d'une minute d'arc &#224; l'&#233;quateur terrestre (1852 m)





			
				Grug qui ne s'arr&#234;te pas &#224; ces d&#233;tails triviaux a dit:
			
		

> j'ajoute que le mille marin est bas&#233; sur le syst&#233;me m&#233;trique et correspond &#224; un degr&#233;s de meridien pris au niveau de l'&#233;quateur.



Selon mon calcul, la terre mesure environ 40000 Km de circonf&#233;rence &#224; l'&#233;quateur, selon le tien, environ 666 Km. Je subodore que l'un d'entre nous s'est un poil gour&#233; !


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

:rose:


			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'ajoute que le mille marin est bas&#233; sur le syst&#233;me m&#233;trique et correspond &#224; un degr&#233;s de meridien pris au niveau de l'&#233;quateur.





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Selon mon calcul, la terre mesure environ 40000 Km de circonf&#233;rence &#224; l'&#233;quateur, selon le tien, environ 666 Km. Je subodore que l'un d'entre nous s'est un poil gour&#233; !



oups c'est pas un degr&#233;s, mais une minute  (soit 1/60eme de degr&#233;s)

et j'etais pass&#233; un peu vite sur ton explication


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2006)

Ç'est des marrants chez Peugeot. 












C'est clair qu'en cette période d'euphorie pétrolière, c'est le moment de montrer des péniches.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ç'est des marrants chez Peugeot.



J'ai tout de suite pensé à la Citroën C6 en voyant ces photos... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ç'est des marrants chez Peugeot.
> C'est clair qu'en cette période d'euphorie pétrolière, c'est le moment de montrer des péniches.



Le V6 diesel risque d'avoir du travail dans cette " vitrine" .

Le problème des voitures français, haut de gamme, c'est qu'elles ont une belle carrosserie, un intérieur soigné, mais elles n'ont pas de moteur qui arrive à la cheville des productions allemande ...


----------



## iMax (11 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le V6 diesel risque d'avoir du travail dans cette " vitrine" .
> 
> Le probl&#232;me des voitures fran&#231;ais, haut de gamme, c'est qu'elles ont une belle carrosserie, un int&#233;rieur soign&#233;, mais elles n'ont pas de moteur qui arrive &#224; la cheville des productions allemande ...




Haha, cause toujours ! C'est un V12 HDi FAP sous le capot de cette 908 ! :rateau:
C'est facile &#224; faire, tu prends deux V6 HDi, tu les met ensembles et hop, magic ! 

Bon, en m&#234;me temps, t'as pas tout tord, &#231;a reste du diesel...  

Et Foguenne non plus, quoique c'est le cas de tous les constructeurs. :rose:

Pis bon, ce machin ne d&#233;passera sans doute jamais le stade du proto, il sert avant tout &#224; faire r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; la 908 V12 HDI FAP qui sera engag&#233;e au Mans l'ann&#233;e prochaine pour concurencer les Audi R10...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Et c'est un conducteur de twingo qui dit &#231;a


----------



## iMax (11 Août 2006)

Quelques autres photos


































Quelle ligne tout de même.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

C'est rac&#233; tout de m&#234;me...  Jolies trouvailles


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Haha, cause toujours ! C'est un V12 HDi FAP sous le capot de cette 908 ! :rateau:
> C'est facile à faire, tu prends deux V6 HDi, tu les met ensembles et hop, magic !
> 
> Bon, en même temps, t'as pas tout tord, ça reste du diesel...
> ...



V12 ? ça c'est sur le papier.. 
Je ne suis pas certain que pour un concept car "Pijou" développe un moteur pour les halls d'expositions...


----------



## iMax (11 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> V12 ? ça c'est sur le papier..
> Je ne suis pas certain que pour un concept car "Pijou" développe un moteur pour les halls d'expositions...



Ça se serait déja vu...


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

ça c'est du design..






http://www.leblogauto.com/2006/07/ferrari_p45_con.html


----------



## iMax (11 Août 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as triché :mouais:
> T'en a mis combien dans le coffre :rateau:



Et toi, si tu nous parlais de ta nouvelle voiture ? 

Ton clou a définitivement rendu l'âme ?


----------



## iMax (11 Août 2006)

Y'a un autre truc délirant qui vient de voir le jour  :

La Phaeton vous paraît un peu petite ? Pas de panique, Volkswagen Individual (département consacré aux modèles exclusifs de la marque allemande) vous apporte la solution. 
Et cette dernière consiste d'abord à rallonger la (déjà) grande berline de VW de 1,80 m, pour une longueur totale de 6,80 mètres. A l'intérieur, c'est évidemment le grand luxe. Taillée pour accueillir dans le plus grand confort six passagers, la Phaeton Lounge dispose, entre autres accessoires exclusifs, d'un réfrigérateur de 12 litres et d'une cave à cigares. Lecteur et écrans DVD sont également de la partie, tout comme la connexion internet. On ne se refuse rien.
La Phaeton Lounge est par ailleurs équipée du bloc W12 de 420 ch et d'une transmission intégrale. 

source: yahoo auto


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Le plus grand 4x4 du monde :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le plus grand 4x4 du monde :rateau:



En 4x4, peut-être, mais en "front/rear", les américains avaient déjà ça en 1969 :




Checker Aerobus, fabriquée de 1969 à 1982 !


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Lorsque je vois ces voitures, j'ai l'impression qu'elle vont se casser en deux ...:rateau:


----------



## golf (11 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> V12 ? ça c'est sur le papier..
> Je ne suis pas certain que pour un concept car "Pijou" développe un moteur pour les halls d'expositions...


PSA a quasiment toujours fait des concepts roulants 



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ton clou a définitivement rendu l'âme ?


Dans le détail, je ne sais pas, mais vu la facture pour savoir, mieux vaut une neuve :rateau: 

Une petite nouvelle qui va bien


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est du design..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est terrible effectivement. 
Le mec qui a tellement de pognons qu'il se fait faire une Enzo "sur mesure".


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est terrible effectivement.
> Le mec qui a tellement de pognons qu'il se fait faire une Enzo "sur mesure".



ça doit être terrible de devoir tout faire sur mesure, parce qu'on a beaucoup d'argent    

Pas  facile:

"-j'aimerais une voiture chéri..
- attends mon coeur, la soufflerie est en panne ..."


----------



## rizoto (12 Août 2006)

Enzo?
http://www.leblogauto.com/2006/08/enzo_toujours_m.html


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Enzo?
> http://www.leblogauto.com/2006/08/enzo_toujours_m.html



héhé, j'ai suivi ça. 
Ça doit être terrible de faire des tonneaux en Enzo pour la bonne cause.


----------



## rizoto (12 Août 2006)

voila la voiture de mes rêves


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Août 2006)

Moi j'arrive tjs pas à me passer de ça !!! Et pourtant j'ai essayé


----------



## Pooley (13 Août 2006)

j'hesite entre le sports 883 et la nouvelle 147...fin bon j'ai pas mon permis qu'est ce que je fous la


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2006)

pff, l'imaxmobile elle est achtement mieux :rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quelques autres photos


 
Vive le tuning... :mouais: 

'+


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Vive le tuning... :mouais:
> 
> '+



Je la trouve vulgaire. 

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re encore du r&#233;tro design bien fait.


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

Qui a une BMW ? 



> Si j'ai bien tout compris, les hommes conduisant des BMW couchent majoritairement avec les femmes qui roulent en fran&#231;aises et les Porschistes des deux sexes passent leur soir&#233;e &#224; astiquer leur voiture.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Euh... moi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Août 2006)

d'après "l'étude" (sic), on peut surtout dire que les hommes qui conduisent des voitures allemandes (4 allemandes sur les 5 premières !) se la pètent au volant ET en racontant leurs exploits sexuel... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2006)

Je vous proudly present les "grosses" du musée de belle maman :

1) à tout seigneur, tout honneur : la Delage D8S de 1927 :
















Puis la Donnet Zedel 1922 :








La Peugeot (1908) :




La Georges Richard 1900 (c'est à bord du même modèle que le constructeur s'est tué lors de la course Paris - Bordeaux de 1903) :




Le GN (années 20) :




Le Zèbre (1910) :








Et enfin l'Amilcar (modèle sportif de 1926, carrosserie et sellerie pas encore restaurés) :




Toutes ces voitures (collection de feu mon beau père) sont entourées des modèles réduits de la collection personnelle de belle maman.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bougez pas je reviens, j'ai oubli&#233; de redimentionner mes photos


&#199;a ! Vaut mieux le citer avant que &#231;a disparaisse


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça ! Vaut mieux le citer avant que ça disparaisse



Pffffttttt ... Quel rat, ce calamiteux matou mité !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2006)

Une pub Honda très sympa pour leur diesel "propre".


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une pub Honda très sympa pour leur diesel "propre".



The silly symphony strike back !


----------



## rizoto (14 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une pub Honda très sympa pour leur diesel "propre".



ils auraient du rajouter les téléteubies


----------



## Paradise (14 Août 2006)

La caisse de mes rêves 

Plymouth







à l'ancienne (Un monstre)


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2006)

Nouvelle Mini avec de vrai bon moteur. 
Les précédents étaient de vieux Chrisler retravaillé ici c'est du neuf fait avec Peugeot.
Elle ne change pas tellement mais reste très sympa.











Photos tirées du BlogAuto


----------



## Paradise (14 Août 2006)

OUi elle passe du supercharger (compresseur) au bon vieux turbo beaucoup plus violent et sauvage


----------



## iMax (14 Août 2006)

Il vient de m'en arriver une bien bonne...

En 4 ans de permis 2 roues, j'ai pris une tr&#232;s mauvaise habitude, comme beaucoup d'autres...: je remonte syst&#232;matiquement la file de bagnoles par la droite ou par la gauche (oooh, le vilain...)

Je n'ai jamais eu d'emmerdes, m&#234;me en d&#233;passant des bagnoles de filcs :rateau:

Et l&#224;, aujourd'hui... Je remonte tranquile comme d'habitude et boum, les feux bleus derri&#232;re moi, c'&#233;tait une b&#233;h&#234;me banalis&#233;e...  

160 CHF d'amende, &#231;a m'apprendra :hein: 

C'est quand m&#234;me dingue qu'ils n'aient pas mieux &#224; fouttre que &#231;a. C'est pas sp&#233;cialement dangereux et s'ils veulent arr&#234;ter tous les motards et scoot&#233;ristes qui font &#231;a, ils ont pas fini de coller des prunes ! 

Voila, c'&#233;tait ma petite r&#233;volte du jour !


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Voila, c'était ma petite révolte du jour !



J'en connais un qui s'est fait collé pour un coup de klaxon   C'est pas mieux 

Je n'ai pas parcouru tout le fil en entier, mais, il ne me semble n'avoir rien vu sur la future cinquecento de Fiat :love: Voiture pratique en ville


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

Elle est marrante :


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui s'est fait coll&#233; pour un coup de klaxon   C'est pas mieux


 
Eh oui, je le connais aussi...  

M&#234;me si les pandores ont agi par exc&#232;s de z&#232;le, voire m&#234;me par b&#234;tise et manque total de recul (faut pas trop leur en demander non plus...) dans les deux cas, la loi sur la circulation routi&#232;re est assez claire, autant pour le coup de klaxon, que pour la remont&#233;e d'une file &#224; l'arr&#234;t par un scooter.

Une Fiat? Qu'est-ce?


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une Fiat? Qu'est-ce?



Un cauchemar d'assureur


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est marrante :




La nouvelle " pot de yaourt " ?


----------



## Pooley (15 Août 2006)

perdu c'est la nouvelle 500


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Elle sort quand ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Elle sort quand ? :love:



Dès qu'il ne pleut plus !


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Elle sort quand ? :love:



http://www.vroom.be/fr/actualite-auto-moto/auto-1574_fiat-fulvia.asp


----------



## power600 (15 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle " pot de yaourt " ?


Non, ça c'est un porte clé


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.vroom.be/fr/actualite-auto-moto/auto-1574_fiat-fulvia.asp





Merci bien dommage


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est marrante :



Fruit des amours coupables entre une Nissan Micra et d'une Ford Ka ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

Pour vous Mesdames


----------



## Craquounette (16 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous Mesdames



Et voil&#224;... Tout de suite... Voil&#224; ce qui se passe quand la gente f&#233;minine essaie d'amener une touche de sensibilit&#233;, un soup&#231;on de l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; &#224; ce fil...  

Moi qui pensait que certains seraient int&#233;ress&#233;s &#224; la future Topolino... Pourtant j'en connais qui adorent l'ancien mod&#232;le... Et non! Entre le pot de yaourth, le porte cl&#233;... Je vous jure... Ces mecs... Ah oui, vous avez oubli&#233; "le suppositoire &#224; camion"...   

Bonne journ&#233;e Messieurs


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

http://www.drinkstuff.com/products/product.asp?ID=2495&title=Motorcycle+Chair


----------



## iMax (16 Août 2006)

1.6T, 180ch, 230Nm sur une plage de 3300 t/min, 30'000 CHF... :rateau: 

Sympa ce petit monospace pour jeune papa pressé


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2006)

Ouais, mais &#231;a reste une Opel... Gnurf... :mouais:


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2006)

Oui, et ?


----------



## divoli (17 Août 2006)

Et la qualit&#233; des voitures Opel n'est plus vraiment au top. :rateau:

Et je ne parle m&#234;me pas de la situation financi&#232;re dans laquelle se trouve le groupe General Motors. :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et ?



Les clichés ont la vie dure: quand je vois Opel, je pense toujours au type au chapeau, le dimanche dans sa Kadett. 

Puis bon malgré ça, ça reste pas très _fun_.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

Tiens, je profite de passer par ici. 
Je vais acheter une bagnole, d'occaz'. Vous auriez une ou deux url &#224; me conseiller? Histoire de savoir les trucs &#224; surveiller, tout &#231;a tout &#231;a. 








_edit : j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait quelques petites recherches... je n'ai trouv&#233; que des forums dont le sujet principal est le tunning ou/et le tr&#232;s ancien. _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Vas voir les ventes aux ench&#232;res dans ton coin !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

J'y ai pens&#233;.
N'est-ce pas un peu risqu&#233;? (passif de la voiture, entretien, etc) 
Je dois dire que je suis un supernioub en ce qui concerne les bagnoles.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Il y a de superbes affaires &#224; faire. Faut trier. Et y aller plusieurs fois avant d'acheter, histoire de voir comment &#231;a marche. Mais c'est &#233;difiant. Certaines voitures sont neuves.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

C'est not&#233;. Merci &#224; toi.


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.vroom.be/fr/actualite-auto-moto/auto-1574_fiat-fulvia.asp


 
Il est vieux cet article... Ils vont bien la sortir, d'ailleurs elle roule :












Elle va partager ses composants avec la rempla&#231;ante de la Ford Ka.

'+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Le pot d'&#233;chappement est d&#233;j&#224; rouill&#233; ! C'est bien une fiat !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2006)

Pis alors, un souci du d&#233;tail dans la finition ...


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Bien zut alors !!  

La 407 de Taxi 4 :






Via: Leblogauto.com


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les clich&#233;s ont la vie dure: quand je vois Opel, je pense toujours au type au chapeau, le dimanche dans sa Kadett.
> 
> Puis bon malgr&#233; &#231;a, &#231;a reste pas tr&#232;s _fun_.



Qu'est-ce que t'as contre les Kadett ? Mon papa et ma maman en ont eu deux + une Corsa (les toutes premi&#232;res :rateau: ) quand j'&#233;tais petit...  

Ils se sont quand m&#234;me bien am&#233;lior&#233;s en qualit&#233; et en image ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que t'as contre les Kadett ? Mon papa et ma maman en ont eu deux + une Corsa (les toutes premières :rateau: ) quand j'étais petit...



Rien rien, j'en ai aussi eu une.  



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ils se sont quand même bien améliorés en qualité et en image ces dernières années...



Ils essaient oui...


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2006)

Whaa cool, t'avais une GSi :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Whaa cool, t'avais une GSi :rateau:


 
Heu faudrait que je vérifie mais je crois pas. C'était un moteur 1.3.


----------



## y&b (17 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu faudrait que je vérifie mais je crois pas. C'était un moteur 1.3.



Si c'est un moteur 1,3 l c'est (c'était ) une GT, la GSI a un 1,6 l.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un moteur 1,3 l c'est (c'était ) une GT, la GSI a un 1,6 l.


 
Ah non, je sais que j'avais en tout cas pas une GT.  C'était un modèle de 1984. Je vais retrouver ça ce soir.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

La suite: ici

:afraid:


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

Ces gens sont des brutes !


----------



## rizoto (17 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La suite: ici
> 
> :afraid:



Tu crois qu'il passe le contr&#244;le anti-pollution?

EDIT : en fait les deux turbines ne sont pas mont&#233;es sur le scooter. C'est juste pour d&#233;conner, d&#233;cevant...


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'il passe le contrôle anti-pollution?



Tu crois qu'il va survivre sur ce truc ? :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Le pot d'&#233;chappement est d&#233;j&#224; rouill&#233; ! C'est bien une fiat !


peut &#234;tre mais sur l autoroute je me suis fait bouffer par une fiat punto Gt
138 cv 1,4 turbo et j'etais en 205 GTI 1,9







on en parle http://www.automobile-sportive.com/guide/fiat/puntogt.php


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

Sur l'autoroute c'est limité à 130 km.h-1 et à 110 par temps de pluie ! 

Jolie plaque d'immatriculation la Fiat, raison de plus de pas en acheter !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> peut &#234;tre mais sur l autoroute je me suis fait bouffer par une fiat punto Gt
> 138 cv 1,4 turbo et j'etais en 205 GTI 1,9
> 
> 
> ...


D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, t'as choisi Peugeot aussi...


----------



## Paradise (17 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'autoroute c'est limité à 130 km.h-1 et à 110 par temps de pluie !
> 
> Jolie plaque d'immatriculation la Fiat, raison de plus de pas en acheter !



c'est bien vrai ca mais c'est pas celle la j'ai chopé ca sur le net mais le XP la loose


----------



## Paradise (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, t'as choisi Peugeot aussi...



c'est vrai en plus je ne suis vraiment pas un fan de peugeot mais c'est pour pouvoir délirer sur circuit  Papa collectionneur oblige


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'autoroute c'est limité à 130 km.h-1 et à 110 par temps de pluie !
> 
> ...




c'est bien ça qu'il voulait dire, lui il était à 110, et la fiat à 130, mais c'est déjà bien pour ces petites voitures...


----------



## Paradise (17 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ça qu'il voulait dire, lui il était à 110, et la fiat à 130, mais c'est déjà bien pour ces petites voitures...



on va dire ca oui et de toutes façon je suis encore étudiant donc les tune je peu pas avoir mieux même si un s8 me ferait bien kiffer


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Ah ben ouais mais voil&#224;... Dans un s8 on dit pas "kiffer"... C'est bon pour la 103 SP &#224; Diam's, &#231;a. Pas plus. Faut s'm&#233;fier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ouais mais voil&#224;... Dans un s8 on dit pas "kiffer"... C'est bon pour la 103 SP &#224; Diam's, &#231;a. Pas plus. Faut s'm&#233;fier.


Relou, t'es pas fun.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Moi non pus j'te kiffe pas, h&#233; ! (moi j'm'en fous de la s8 )


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2006)

S8 ? Voiture de KailleRa


----------



## Paradise (17 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> S8 ? Voiture de KailleRa


 de la grosse Kaillera alors non sans dec c'est énorme comme caisse ça! trop enorme je trouve:hein:


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2006)

Oui, en tout cas 5 m&#232;tres... 

Sinon, bah c'est une Audi... Et moi, Audi, j'aime pas. 

Mercedes, c'est tellement mieux.... :rateau:


----------



## -greg- (18 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> peut &#234;tre mais sur l autoroute je me suis fait bouffer par une fiat punto Gt
> 138 cv 1,4 turbo et j'etais en 205 GTI 1,9
> 
> 
> ...





 :mouais: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

:rateau: on dirai une voiture de cirque, et ca fait meme du 2 roue a la demande


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un moteur 1,3 l c'est (c'était ) une GT,





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Whaa cool, t'avais une GSi :rateau:



Bon après vérif, j'avais une 1.2 SR. Ça existait ça?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Août 2006)

&#231;a va me changer de la twingo...


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Le retour de la Scirocco :






Prix aux environs de 23'000 

Via: http://www.leblogauto.com/


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça va me changer de la twingo...



Oui, maintenant, tu vas devenir copain avec le garagiste


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, maintenant, tu vas devenir copain avec le garagiste



Tu en connais un rayon en voitures françaises


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, maintenant, tu vas devenir copain avec le garagiste


Et pourquoi donc? 

edit : j'ai trouv&#233;. Bon, ben on va r&#233;fl&#233;chir encore un peu... ceci dit, &#231;a ne concerne visiblement que les anciens mod&#232;les.


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu en connais un rayon en voitures françaises



Ne généralisons pas... 

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la 307 (tout comme d'autres modèles français) a la réputation d'être peu fiable, contrairement à la Twingo. 

C'est pour ça que je disais ça. Cependant, les derniers modèles de 307 se sont bien améliorés semble-t'il 

Vise une phase 2


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Août 2006)

C'est ce qui &#233;tait pr&#233;vu (mill. 2005).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

Ouais puis la twingo, c'est une blague en plus. &#199;a fait toujours beaucoup rire autour de soi !

Demandez &#224; Dany Boon.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le retour de la Scirocco :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classique mais sympa. 
On commence a voir énormément d'EOS vers ici.
(EOS qui a le même "devant)


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça va me changer de la twingo...



Je trouve le lifting de la 307 assez réussi.
Amuse toi bien avec ton nouveau joujou.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Août 2006)

Merci. Je la trouve tr&#232;s sympa aussi (enfin, surtout ma femme ). 
Signature demain, ou lundi.


----------



## nicogala (18 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que t'as contre les Kadett ? Mon papa et ma maman en ont eu deux + une Corsa (les toutes premi&#232;res :rateau: ) quand j'&#233;tais petit...


Ouais, pareil, mon p&#232;re avait une GL 1600S qui n'a demand&#233; pratiquement aucun entretien pdt 10 ans et 180 000Km... pas comme un certain losange  
Je l'aimais bien moi l'Opel... elle &#233;tait rouge vif 




Bon c'est vrai niveau look les dernier mod&#232;les (s&#233;rie E) c'&#233;tait autre chose que les pr&#233;c&#233;dants qui faisaient un peu sovi&#233;tique...


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pareil, mon père avait une GL 1600S qui n'a demandé pratiquement aucun entretien pdt 10 ans et 180 000Km... pas comme un certain losange
> Je l'aimais bien moi l'Opel... elle était rouge vif


_bien, tu peux te sentir chanceux... ce n'est pas ce que disent les taux de panne des garagistes qui étaient assez désastreux (et je n'ose même pas parler de la tenue de route équivalente aux fiats d'époque  au moins les Opel ne rouillaient pas autant )

enfin, moi ce que j'en dis... 


fabriquent toujours de voitures les suisses ? parce qu'à force de se plaindre des voitures françaises, j'ai parfois l'impression que Sbarro est devenu un constructeur généraliste...   

ps : je roule allemand aussi...   
_


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2006)

_marrant, quand je vois l'arri&#232;re de la nouvelle Corsa, je pense &#224; Peugeot, pas vous ? 





_


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _marrant, quand je vois l'arrière de la nouvelle Corsa, je pense à Peugeot, pas vous ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pompez vous les uns les autres ...


----------



## Pooley (19 Août 2006)

je pensais a la derniere clio aussi   et à la nouvelle yaris il me semble


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Toujours aussi fort le papy RUF
















Le Blog Auto


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi fort le papy RUF
> 
> images
> 
> Le Blog Auto



Très joli, mais je trouve qu'il aurait choisir une autre couleur que ce rouge quasi ... Ferrari !


----------



## Paradise (19 Août 2006)

Besoin d'un bateau...? 






ps:si la taille de la tof est trop grande merci de la virer!!


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Très joli, mais je trouve qu'il aurait choisir une autre couleur que ce rouge quasi ... Ferrari !



Ok je change ma commande .. rouge ça fait trop schumi :rateau: ...


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Besoin d'un bateau...?



L'échec commercial de VW ..la VW phaeton


----------



## Pooley (19 Août 2006)

bah c'est une belle voiture...mais ca fait plus limousine qu'autre chose


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est une belle voiture...mais ca fait plus limousine qu'autre chose



Il a 30 minutes sur l'autoroute , une de ses limousine m'a dépassée...

C'est vrai qu'elle est imposante


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est une belle voiture...mais ca fait plus limousine qu'autre chose



Non, elle ne fait pas limousine, elle fait "grosse berline".

La diff&#233;rence entre une carrosserie "sedan" (berline) et une carrosserie "limousine", c'est la pr&#233;sence de vitres en arri&#232;re des porti&#232;res arri&#232;res. Cette VW est une berline, et la 2CV6 d'iMax, elle, est une limousine, ce qui d&#233;montre bien qu'une limousine n'est pas forc&#233;ment une grosse voiture, mais simplement une carrosserie &#224; six vitres lat&#233;rales.


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'échec commercial de VW ..la VW phaeton



J'en avais une à disposition, lorsque la Sylkomobile avait fait la connaissance d'un gros camion. Je remplissais le réservoir tous les deux jours.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

C'est bien d'aider l'industrie pétrolière


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2006)

Il était vraiment trop gros pour moi.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Une manoeuvre style Alesi...doubler par l'extérieur ... 

En tout cas t'avais aucune chance, même avec une pomme collée sur le coffre arrière ...


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2006)

Heureusement, le carrossier a fait du bon boulot.


----------



## nicogala (19 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle ne fait pas limousine, elle fait "grosse berline".
> 
> La diff&#233;rence entre une carrosserie "sedan" (berline) et une carrosserie "limousine", c'est la pr&#233;sence de vitres en arri&#232;re des porti&#232;res arri&#232;res. Cette VW est une berline, et la 2CV6 d'iMax, elle, est une limousine, ce qui d&#233;montre bien qu'une limousine n'est pas forc&#233;ment une grosse voiture, mais simplement une carrosserie &#224; six vitres lat&#233;rales.


Tout &#224; fait, pour illustrer :

Une Limousine







Une Berline








Bah oui... les abus de langage voyez o&#249; &#231;a m&#232;ne ​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, le carrossier a fait du bon boulot.


oui oui... mais pourquoi a-t-il remont&#233; le ventilo &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur ? &#199;a ne sert plus &#224; rien ??


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, pour illustrer :
> Une Limousine
> Une Berline
> Bah oui... les abus de langage voyez où ça mène ​




 On parle voiture ici ...


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le retour de la Scirocco :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Apparemment elle ne sera pas comme ça, mais plus originale. Chez VW, ce serait une révolution.   

'+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Vu l'heure tu as raison , faut te coucher


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

*Carrera Gt Techart *











Le Blog Auto


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

CA c'est de la voiture!






Ferrari Daytona.


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> CA c'est de la voiture!
> 
> Photo
> 
> Ferrari Daytona.



L'&#233;chappement est d'origine ?
C'est la version am&#233;ricaine &#231;a non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2006)

Vu les pare chocs, je ne pense pas


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'échappement est d'origine ?
> C'est la version américaine ça non ?



L'echappement est d'origine
Quant à savoir si c'est la version US là j'en sais rien je m'y connais autant en caisse qu'un congolais en toilettage canin.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Août 2006)

Justement, je dois faire toiletter mon Pit-bull, t'aurais pas une bonne adresse?


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

Un bon coup de fusil devrait faire l'affaire te fais pas chier à le laver.


----------



## rizoto (22 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un bon coup de fusil devrait faire l'affaire te fais pas chier à le laver.



fais gaffe au modérateur "chat dans le dos" , il fait peut être parti d'une association à trois lettres : S.P.A


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

J'aime pas les chiens. Il peut y aller.


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe au modérateur "chat dans le dos" , il fait peut être parti d'une association à trois lettres : S.P.A



Sur ce fil ce serait plutot PSA.
OK
Adieu.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

J'aime pas les voitures fran&#231;aises non plus


----------



## rizoto (22 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les chiens. Il peut y aller.



je sais P.A.S (c'est nul je sais) pourquoi, je m'attendais à cette réaction !


----------



## iMax (23 Août 2006)

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 















:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## soget (23 Août 2006)

Encore quelques mois de patience.    








Plus d'info ici :love:


----------



## Pooley (23 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'arriere a le cul trop haut par rapport au capot


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

C'est un doux mélange: 

L'avant avec un air de  Viper :






L'arrière de la SLK Mercedes :


----------



## Picouto (23 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> _tof d'OPEL GT_​
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


l'arri&#232;re est une vrai r&#233;ussite et les sorties d'&#233;chappement sont particuli&#232;rement bien int&#233;gr&#233;es 
bon on est loin de l'original mais elle est pas mal quand m&#234;me


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Ce sont les mêmes que la Lexus LS






Ok j'insiste, mais je trouve que cette Opel, est un vrai Patchwork


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Photo trop grande
> Photo trop grande
> ...



Tiens, c'est marrant, un modo qui sait pas poster correctement des photos.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

tiens! un fil couture  

vous penez quoi de la dodge caliber? je viens d'en voir une et je la trouve sympa


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est marrant, un modo qui sait pas poster correctement des photos.



On a des 30" Môssieur pour la modération  

et MacGé 2.5 -- Large ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On a des 30" Môssieur pour la modération
> 
> et MacGé 2.5 -- Large ...


Tiens, c'est marrant, un autre modo qui ne connait pas la charte graphique.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

t'as retrouvé tes tongs dans l'opel?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

Ouaip


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Je veux ses Tongs !!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

mais c'est pas le top pour pousser les fiat et autres lada.:love:


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Avec des tongs comme ça, je laisse tomber la voiture ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Avec des tongs comme ça, je laisse tomber la voiture ...


Et celles-ci?


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Je préfère les vertes  

PS: Fait gaffe aux droits d'auteurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les vertes
> 
> PS: Fait gaffe aux droits d'auteurs


Je m'en doutais, l'appel du pays. 
J'ai la t&#233;l&#233;commande qui va avec, souvenir de l'euro 2000 quand j'habitais alkmaar.


----------



## duracel (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les vertes



Et les pas mûrs?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment elle ne sera pas comme ça, mais plus originale. Chez VW, ce serait une révolution.
> 
> '+



Il semble que tu as raison.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_c'est un effet Corrado ? un vrai coup&#233; Golf vu de l'arri&#232;re. 




un vrai petit C30 aussi &#224; l'arri&#232;re ! 
_


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il semble que tu as raison.
> 
> tofs de................ voiture ?​


pas mal le nouveau Need4Speed Underground ! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

La liste des voitures du sultant du Brunei

:afraid:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _c'est un effet Corrado ? un vrai coupé Golf vu de l'arrière.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et de devant elle a un petit côté Mitsubishi Evo X


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

1,6 HDI 90 chevaux. La clim et les conneries qui vont bien (si&#232;ges chauffants, indispensable! ) 

... Jeudi prochain. :love:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La liste des voitures du sultant du Brunei
> 
> :afraid:



et le pire c'est qu'elles s'abîme vu le climat.  
C'est pour ça qu'il a plusieurs fois le même modèle.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> et les conneries qui vont bien (sièges chauffants, indispensable! )



_genre il fait froid en picardie... c'est pas comme si il y avait des phoques en baie de somme...   _


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et le pire c'est qu'elles s'ab&#238;me vu le climat.
> C'est pour &#231;a qu'il a plusieurs fois le m&#234;me mod&#232;le.



C'est un naze  

Pas de 
-Ferrari Enzo
-Porsche Carrera GT
-Lamborgini Murcialago ou Gallardo 


Pff...il a des probl&#232;mes d'argents selon moi ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _genre il fait froid en picardie... c'est pas comme si il y avait des phoques en baie de somme...   _


C'est que, cher ami, pour rouler sur la glace de l'Etang St-Pierre, il vaut mieux rester au chaud.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est que, cher ami, pour rouler sur la glace de l'Etang St-Pierre, il vaut mieux rester au chaud.



_ce soir là, le rhum était servi par Eva... _


----------



## Pooley (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un naze
> 
> Pas de
> -Ferrari Enzo
> ...




j'veux sa fiat 500 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un naze
> 
> Pas de
> -Ferrari Enzo
> ...



Encore un qui vit au-dessus de ses moyens.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

sérieux, vous pensez quoi de la dodge Caliber?


J'ai été chez un conc. et elle est pas si mal...


----------



## rizoto (24 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> sérieux, vous pensez quoi de la dodge Caliber?
> 
> 
> J'ai été chez un conc. et elle est pas si mal...



pour ceux qui comme moi ne connaissaient pas cette voiture voici un aperçu.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> sérieux, vous pensez quoi de la dodge Caliber?
> 
> 
> J'ai été chez un conc. et elle est pas si mal...


_
ok si c'est livré avec la Chanson

"le plastique c'est fantastique, le caoutchouc super too-oc ""   _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _
> ok si c'est livré avec la Chanson
> 
> "le plastique c'est fantastique, le caoutchouc super too-oc ""   _



hum, l'as tu vu?:mouais: 

je l'essaye samedi, je vous dirai

Alem, sans à priori, STP


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> hum, l'as tu vu?:mouais:
> 
> je l'essaye samedi, je vous dirai
> 
> Alem, sans à priori, STP



_bah ouais je l'ai vu, je suis monté dedans... et même la clio de ma copine a de supers plastiques en comparaison !   

apr contre, évite aussi les à-priori, merci...
_


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> hum, l'as tu vu?:mouais:
> 
> je l'essaye samedi, je vous dirai
> 
> Alem, sans à priori, STP



Ca vaut évidemment pas la Dodge Charger 
Ceci dit elle a la prise pour l'ipod de série, en tous cas celles vendues au Canada 

Il n'y a pas le degré de finition qu'on peut retrouver sur autres modèles "de base" de la marque, mais elle m'est apparue - de l'extérieur - relativement correcte.

C'est vendu par le réseau Chrysler ?
Je serai curieux de connaître son prix en France.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

elle est aussi vendue avec la prise iPod en option. Quant au prix; il tourne autour de 20 000 suivant les options. Elle est bien distribuée dans le réseau Chrysler.

Je l'essaye samedi, je vous dirai ce que j'en pense. 


Par contre le vendeur m'a dit un truc bizarre: le moteur CDI serait issue de VW!


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2006)

oui ce n'est pas un CDI mais un bon (bruyant aussi) vieux injecteurs-pompes VW...


----------



## Picouto (25 Août 2006)

Pour rester dans le groupe VW, une video (soi-disant) espionne de l'Audi R8 ... joli bruit ... sortie pr&#233;vue au printemps 2007


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le groupe VW, une video (soi-disant) espionne de l'Audi R8 ... joli bruit ... sortie prévue au printemps 2007



 Génial ...

Plutôt cool l'équipe, avec un proto qui doit valoir un paquet d'argent  ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

bon, retour d'essai de la caliber... Boaf.

plastique... vraiment en plastique mais pire: assemblages approximatifs coucou: Alem) . Ce que je pourrai à la rigueur accepter dans le coffre mais pas sur le tableau de bord. Moteur, bon, un TDI en fait, le même que ma voiture actuel mais avec 40CV de plus et 200KG en plus à tracter.

Bref, je sens que je vais garder ma new beetle et attendre une voiture qui me plaise, le tout dans mes prix.

Edith me dit que ça me permettra d'en faire plus pour la moto... ha oui, pas bête :love: sauf que pour bosser et aller chez les clients :rose:


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> bon, retour d'essai de la caliber... Boaf.
> 
> plastique... vraiment en plastique mais pire: assemblages approximatifs coucou: Alem) . Ce que je pourrai à la rigueur accepter dans le coffre mais pas sur le tableau de bord. Moteur, bon, un TDI en fait, le même que ma voiture actuel mais avec 40CV de plus et 200KG en plus à tracter.
> 
> ...



Bah quelle idée de regarder ailleurs quand on roule en new beetle


----------



## iMax (28 Août 2006)

Sympa la bruit de cette R8. 

C'est un TDI ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la bruit de cette R8.
> 
> C'est un TDI ?



En tout cas, c'est pas un Gordini !


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

Nouvelles M3 en vidéo..

Ils sont moins cool que chez Audi


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2006)

La Caliber a une bonne "gueule" et un prix très intéressant.
Bon, faut faire avec la finition "bas de gamme" et un moteur un peu bruyant mais très efficace.
A ce prix, il n'y a pas de concurrence. 

Sympa la R8.


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

TopGear...

Ou comment ce moquer gentiment:

McLaren F1 vs Nissan Skyline

quelques autres


----------



## Komac (4 Septembre 2006)

mmmmmmmhh !!! trop beau !!!

http://www.astonmartin.com/ENG/thecars/db9/styling

 :love:


----------



## PommeQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Komac a dit:


> mmmmmmmhh !!! trop beau !!!
> 
> http://www.astonmartin.com/ENG/thecars/db9/styling
> 
> :love:



Perso., j'opte pour la V8 Vintage :love: :love:  mais


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Septembre 2006)

Vintage ou vantage? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

Elle arrive: 






La suite: Blog auto


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> A tout hasard je poste là, n'ayant aps envie de rechercher/m'inscrire à un forum auto pour une seule question...
> Est-ce que les vitres des portes arrières descendent ? (Panda 4x4 nouveau modèle, pas la caisse noire). Rien n'est dit sur la plaquette promotionnelle, on sait juste que les vitres avant sont selon les options à manivelle ou électriques. Et sur les photos pas moyen d'apercevoir une manivelle de vitre sur les portes arrière.
> Urgent car demain suite des négociations avec le concessionnaire, et ce détail m'avait échappé.
> Merci aux connaisseurs



_accrochez vous au pinceau je retire léchelle_


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Septembre 2006)

[......]


Pas mieux , des progr&#232;s &#224; faire sur les couleurs et les balises, mais un cerveau moyen comprendra 


Toi t'as pas tout compris par contre... Mais on va t'aider. Fait confiance.


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Elle arrive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ils sont chanceux ces suisses, plein de jolies voitures dans leur pays.... A quoi cela est il du? Les tarifs sont ils moins élevés?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Ils sont chanceux ces suisses, plein de jolies voitures dans leur pays.... A quoi cela est il du? Les tarifs sont ils moins élevés?



nan, les taux d'intérêts bancaires permettent un certain niveau de vie (coucou les suisse)


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

La tradition du leasing est très présente en Suisse


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

Sympa le nouveau proto Citroen, bien plus joli que la 908.


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2006)

_Nice !!  j'esp&#232;re qu'on en retrouvera des morceaux dans la prochaine C5 ! 
_


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3956220 a dit:
			
		

> _Nice !!  j'espère qu'on en retrouvera des morceaux dans la prochaine C5 !
> _



C'est clair, si le devant reprand un peu ce style, elle sera super la C5.
Je pense qu'elle n'aura pas de mal à faire oublier l'actuelle. 
Pour le moment, chez les constructeurs français, c'est Citroen qui innnove le plus question design.


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Le kit nouveau de K2000 est arrivé ..  







C'est une Koenigsegg CCX


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Septembre 2006)

Et voici le concept car Renault, le cabriolet Nepta !



























On est loin du style tiouning de Peugeot !  

'+


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Pour ouvrir la porte dans les stations d'essence c'est pas le top ..

Elle est originale ...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Et voici le concept car Renault, le cabriolet Nepta !
> 
> 
> On est loin du style tiouning de Peugeot !
> ...



Raaaaaa Superbe !!!! 

Compar&#233; &#224; ce truc &#224; l'habitacle blanc MTVRap. 












Au passage ma Clio qui a 7 ans vient de passer brillamment son contr&#244;le technique. 
Pour le moment, a part la modus initiale rien ne me bote chez Renault mais j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a changera. 
(Si la Clio Sport mais vu les taxes en Belgique... 5000 euros pour l'imatriculation et + de 750 euros pour la taxe annuel...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

superbe, mais pourquoi jamais en série?


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> superbe, mais pourquoi jamais en s&#233;rie?


 
On risque au moins de retrouver quelque chose de tr&#232;s proche sur la future Laguna : la calandre.  

Petite vid&#233;o...

Galerie compl&#232;te...

'+


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> On risque au moins de retrouver quelque chose de très proche sur la future Laguna : la calandre.
> 
> Petite vidéo...
> 
> ...



Si en plus ils tiennent l'objectif de Carlos G. de figurer avec la Laguna parmi les trois voitures les plus fiable...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2006)

Elle est vraiment terrible cette Renault.


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Elle est vraiment terrible cette Renault.



Certes mais y'avait déjà tout dans mes liens mon cher Paul.    

'+


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Septembre 2006)

Vous avez vu la 407 Macarena : 













L'interieur : 





Le systeme du toit a l'air vraiment pas mal : 
http://www.leblogauto.com/2006/01/genve_2006_peug.html

Si seulement elle sortait en s&#233;rie


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

y a t'il des utilisateur de volvo 840 essance dans se tradada?


----------



## iMax (8 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> nan, les taux d'intérêts bancaires permettent un certain niveau de vie (coucou les suisse)



La bagnole en question est en plaques etrangères....


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> La bagnole en question est en plaques etrangères....



Là où je vis, la même est parquée à 10 mètres de ma fenêtre  ....


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Là où je vis, la même est parquée à 10 mètres de ma fenêtre  ....



La où je vis, il y en a 3 dans le garage  


Non en fait, snif.....


----------



## Picouto (8 Septembre 2006)

Adieu ma belle ...




​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

je compatis, j'ai eu le modèle précédent et depuis, plus rien n'est pareil.


----------



## rizoto (9 Septembre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Et voici le concept car Renault, le cabriolet Nepta !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma première réaction a été Berk et puis en ragardant un peu plus, c'est devenu whaouuu. le design est vraiment sympa.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Ma première réaction a été Berk et puis en ragardant un peu plus, c'est devenu whaouuu. le design est vraiment sympa.



Moin, j'aime bien la forme de l'avant, qui évoque celui des berlinettes Alpine (A 110)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

tiens t'as raison. Il y a un peu aussi de la turbotraction de spirou et fantasio dans les vues de profil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tiens t'as raison. Il y a un peu aussi de la turbotraction de spirou et fantasio dans les vues de profil.



La Turbo Rhino 1, alors, parce que la 2, c'était un peu différent.


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Audi Q7 V12 tdi ... des malades je vous dit ..des malades ...



> Le 12 cylindres en V à 60° bi-turbo de 6 litres de cylindrée développe la bagatelle de 500cv à 4000tr/min et son couple herculéen de 1000nm est disponible de 1750tr/min à 3000tr/min. 2000 bars de pression sont maintenus à lintérieur des 12 piezo-injecteurs








La suite: le Blog Auto


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Septembre 2006)

Deja que j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre le sens de cette bagnole, alors l&#224; 
SI tu veux un truc puissant, tu achetes une 911 ou une ferrari, ainsi qu'un renault espace pour trainer ta petite famille.
Mais un V12 mazout de 500ch 


Edit : farpaitement, c'est un V10 avec 2 cylindres sur les cot&#233;! 
 ... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Et en plus, un V10 particulier ! Du style de V10 qui ont 12 cyclindres !!!!


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Audi Q7 V12 tdi ... des malades je vous dit ..des malades ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas mal, mais la concurrence fait mieux:












_La motorisation est fournie par un moteur extrêmement novateur, mais capricieux et difficile à la mise au point, le V8X-1500 hyperbar à huit cylindres en V turbocompressé, intégrant une turbine à gaz alimentant le premier étage du compresseur et éventuellement le système électrique quand le moteur est arrété. Cette combinaison permet des accélérations époustouflantes, puisqu'il peut accélérer de 0 à 32 km/h en cinq secondes, d'autant que le moteur diesel est presquaussi silencieux quune turbine.
_

Les caractèristiques techniques, à en faire baver plus d'un:
_moteur diesel silencieux Wärtsilä V8X-1500 hyperbar dôté dune turbine à gaz Turboméca intégrée et couplé à une transmission entièrement automatique SESM ESM 500 (à 5 rapports avant et 2 rapports arrière)
*1500 ch/DIN à 2500 tr/min*_





















Admirer cette ligne somptueuse qui n'a rien à envier au Q7...


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2006)

H&#233; oui, le r&#234;ve automobile, pour beaucoup, &#231;a roule au diesel, c'est allemand et c'est quelque chose comme &#231;a: 






Triste, non ? :rose: 

Je n'arrive toujours pas &#224; concevoir qu'&#224; l'heure o&#249; l'on parle de crise p&#233;troli&#232;re, de pic de production, de remod&#232;lement complet de notre &#233;conomie et de notre mode de vie, certains constructeurs nous sortent des machins pareils... :hein: 

Pour foncer plus vite dans le mur, sans doute... :rose:

Si seulement ces constructeurs pouvaient investir les sommes aujourd'hui utilis&#233;es pour d&#233;velopper ces machins pour d&#233;mocratiser l'hybride et les &#233;nergies alternatives de demain... 
Car n'oublions pas que c'est ces solutions qui repr&#233;sentent l'avenir et non pas un V12 diesel allemand de 500 bourrins destin&#233; &#224; tracter autre chose qu'un camion.


----------



## doudou83 (11 Septembre 2006)

Tu as raison , mais je trouve qu'il est bÔ !!!!!


----------



## soget (11 Septembre 2006)

On continu dans la démesure.

- V16 de 14 l
- 1200 chevaux
- 4 sièges masseurs 
- 6 mètres de long

La Natalia SLS2








Plus d'info là


----------



## rizoto (11 Septembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Hé oui, le rêve automobile, pour beaucoup, ça roule au diesel, c'est allemand et c'est quelque chose comme ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entièrement d'accord avec toi. Mais ce 4*4 doit répondre à une demande. Certaines personnes souhaitent avoir ce type de voiture...


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi. Mais ce 4*4 doit répondre à une demande. Certaines personnes souhaitent avoir ce type de voiture...



argument fallacieux... c'est pas parce qu'une minorité exige des trucs qu'il faut lui fournir sinon ça finit en fascisme.
enfin, j'dis ça...


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Il faut combien de PDM pour être une minorité ? ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Septembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Hé oui, le rêve automobile, pour beaucoup, ça roule au diesel, c'est allemand et c'est quelque chose comme ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est quoi comme modèle ? 
:rose:


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Audi Q7 V12 tdi


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Audi Q7 V12 tdi





Merci . Je savais pas que le Q7 était si beau


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3963119 a dit:
			
		

> argument fallacieux... c'est pas parce qu'une minorité exige des trucs qu'il faut lui fournir sinon ça finit en fascisme.
> enfin, j'dis ça...


Ah ben j'&#233;tais en train de me demander pourquoi j'en voulais une ! Merci R&#233;mi  

Donc, ej vous merde, et moi j'aime bien


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2006)

ouais, bah moi, je te pr&#233;fererais avec une 650i... enfin, ce que jean dit...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Une M6 veux-tu dire ?  Moi aussi en fait R&#233;mi  Moi aussi. Surtout depuis que e l'ai essay&#233;e :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
















Blog Auto


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Ouch... merde. Moi qui n'aimais pas les italiennes... 
:love:

Motorisation ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

V8 dérivé de la Maserati :love: ..donc de Ferrari


----------



## dellys (12 Septembre 2006)

Il paraitrait que la future remplaçante de la 147 s'inspire de ses lignes.


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2006)

A tout hasard, 

y aurait il parmi ici quelqu' un roulant en simca aronde?

Je suis tenté d' en acheter une (aronde de 1961), mais je ne suis pas du tout mécano.

En principe, elle est correcte, vendeur mecano, controle technique ok, peinture et intérieur refait en 2003.

Quelqu' un aurait un peu d' expérience sur ce type de voiture?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

De 61 ? Etoile 6 (P60) ou Etoile 7 ? La premi&#232;re est costaude, mais le moteur est "l&#233;ger" pour le poids. La seconde est un peu mieux lotie de ce point de vue mais moteur un peu moins solide.

Dans les deux cas, l'ennemi, c'est la rouille (chromes et peinture).


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2006)

CL 63 AMG











La suite: Blog Auto


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2006)

:king:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Septembre 2006)

Elle sera tienne dans 21j ? 
Elle est  :love::love::love:


----------



## naas (18 Septembre 2006)

vi dans 18j maintenant :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

au purée, tu vas avoir ça? c'est génial ce truc, ça se conduit comme une monoplace et comme c'est léger...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

l'autre jours, je me suis tiré la bourre avec ça:







impressionnant le bestiau.


----------



## naas (18 Septembre 2006)

Ca c'est pas dans mes finances :bebe:  
J'ai vu certaines MK mont&#233;es avec des moteurs d'honda avec changement des vitesses au volant :love: pratique pour doubler l'acc&#233;l&#233;ration :rateau:  
dans la mienne il y &#224; un ford 1,6 zetec pour une bagnolle de 630 kilos &#231;a devrait aller  :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Ca c'est pas dans mes finances :bebe:
> J'ai vu certaines MK montées avec des moteurs d'honda avec changement des vitesses au volant :love: pratique pour doubler l'accélération :rateau:
> dans la mienne il y à un ford 1,6 zetec pour une bagnolle de 630 kilos ça devrait aller  :bebe:



je te confirme que le 1600 est pas mal. Un client m'avait invité à une journée sur un circuit près de dijon (non pas dijon prenois), quel pied.


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

Porsche Panamerica


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

Richard "Hamster" Hammond, le présentateur de Top Gear aux côtés de Jeremy Clarkson et James May, a été victime d'un grave accident aujourd'hui lors du tournage de l'émission.

La suite: LeBlogAuto


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Richard "Hamster" Hammond, le présentateur de Top Gear aux côtés de Jeremy Clarkson et James May, a été victime d'un grave accident aujourd'hui lors du tournage de l'émission.


vi j'ai vu ça ce matin


> TV presenter critical after crash
> 
> The presenter is being treated at Leeds General Infirmary
> Top Gear presenter Richard Hammond is in a critical condition in hospital after a crash in a jet-powered car while filming for the programme.
> ...


----------



## Paradise (21 Septembre 2006)

Vraiment simpa cette porsche Panamerica une 5portes type sportive comme ca ouii pourquoi pas pour les papa en retard


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2006)

tu la trouves sympa ? perso je trouve &#231;a hoooooooooooorible :bebe:  
comme quoi les go&#251;ts ....


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> i pourquoi pas pour les papa en retard


Cest sûr quentre 50 km/heure en panamerica et 50 km/heure en modus je vois clairement ce qui est le plus rapide


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

porsche va fabriquer la prochaine Laguna?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Vraiment simpa cette porsche Panamerica une 5portes type sportive comme ca ouii pourquoi pas pour les papa en retard



Bof, pourquoi pas en pick-up à ridelles ou en bétaillère ? Pis la carrosserie, ils auraient au moins mettre des rivets, les ailes arrières fixées à la bande adhésive, point de vue finition, ça le fait pas trop.

Nan, c'est vai, on dirait une rescapée de crash test après réparation sommaire.


----------



## La mouette (22 Septembre 2006)

Oui en plus c'est un proto ... qu'elle manque de goût ..


----------



## -greg- (22 Septembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> vi dans 18j maintenant :love:


   


quel est le tarif d'une belle auto comme celle-ci ???


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2006)

La porsche 4 places, pourquoi pas, ce sera toujours moins nul que le 4x4 (Cayen) 
La nouvelle Mondéo break, (version de salon) 
Elle reprend des élément stylistiques de la S-Max, j'aime assez. 
Espérons qu'elle garde le coffre énorme de l'actuelle.


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2006)

-greg- a dit:


> quel est le tarif d'une belle auto comme celle-ci ???


13000 euros, pas si cher que ça


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> 13000 euros, pas si cher que ça



expliques nous, j'ai ncore de la place dans le box.

Un lien, un lien


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2006)

le probl&#232;me de la france c'est l'homologation et les normes de s&#233;curit&#233;
et aussi le volant qui est de l'autre cot&#233; :sick:

mais pour le lien
c'est par ici:
http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/
regalez vous 
particulierement les parties
kit car et caterham :love:
(j'aime bien le boring stuff :bebe:   )


et pour faire le kit &#224; faire soi m&#234;me, il suffit de cliquer sur le logo au dessus des photos de ma page


----------



## sylko (24 Septembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> le problème de la france c'est l'homologation et les normes de sécurité
> et aussi le volant qui est de l'autre coté :sick:
> 
> mais pour le lien
> ...



Tssssss, rien pour la sylkomobile.    Le Jacky Touch ecolo.  

Pourtant au Japon des kits existent.


----------



## soget (27 Septembre 2006)

Qui suis-je ?  






La réponse.


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2006)

Twingo Concept :rateau:


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2006)

http://www.km77.com/marcas/renault/2006/prototipos/twingo/gra/01.jpg

http://www.km77.com/marcas/renault/2006/prototipos/twingo/gra/02.jpg

http://www.km77.com/marcas/renault/2006/prototipos/twingo/gra/03.jpg

http://www.km77.com/marcas/renault/2006/prototipos/twingo/gra/07.jpg


_by Nephou_


----------



## iMax (27 Septembre 2006)

Mon Twingo concept à moi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

ha oui, c'est sur, le concept renault -Tong, ça décoiffe


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2006)

*Tu ne les as pas en plus grand, tes images?*


----------



## Picouto (28 Septembre 2006)

En presque direct du Mondial de l'auto.
Elle a juste un an de retard


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Elle a juste un an de retard
> 
> Tophs de la Peugeot 908



C'est dingue, vu de devant, on dirait presque une Toyota GT One


----------



## Picouto (28 Septembre 2006)

Mondial de l'auto oblige.
Le nouveau monstre de chez Audi en photo apr&#232;s la video (qq pages plus haut).

"Audi lance sa premi&#232;re supersportive. V&#233;ritable concentr&#233; de technologie, la R8 reprend la m&#233;canique magique de la RS4. En attendant le V10 Lamborghini !
Le constructeur d&#180;Ingolstadt n&#180;a plus aucun complexe &#224; avoir. Non content de venir jouer dans la cour de BMW ou Mercedes, voil&#224; qu&#180;il s&#180;attaque d&#233;sormais aux sp&#233;cialistes comme Porsche (pour rester entre compatriotes)." _*c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est le nouvelobs*_


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, Audi &#224; relook&#233; la R8 ? :rateau:


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2006)

Pour continuer avec Renault et les concept cars...

Koleos Concept















Nepta...


----------



## La mouette (30 Septembre 2006)

AUdi R8





















Le site: http://www.fourtitude.com/


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2006)

Elle a quand m&#234;me de la gueule cette R8.  

Moi j'ai choisi ma future voiture, pour autant que &#231;a reste dans cet esprit.






Il faut juste retirer les &#233;largisseurs, en blanc avec jantes noires &#231;a me va.
1,2 l turbo 100 CV, c'est parfait.
Toit panoramique, c'est joli pourquoi pas. 

Faut juste que ma Clio tienne jusque-l&#224;. 

Ma compagne a aussi choisi son futur bateau... 






Attendons qu'elle voit la prochaine Laguna...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2006)

Par contre la Koleos...:mouais:  
Je ne crois pas que c'est ce modèle qui va sortir Renault de l'ornière...
(je peux me tromper, je suis pas expert.  )
Ça me semble un peu tard pour sortir un 4x4, non ?


----------



## Picouto (2 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ça me semble un peu tard pour sortir un 4x4, non ?


Ben c'est toujours plus tôt que chez Péougéotte   






pour 2010 (espérons que ce soit un fake  )​


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Ben c'est toujours plus tôt que chez Péougéotte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a pas, c'est moche !


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Octobre 2006)

'tain les illustrations de Caradisiac c'est systématiquement n'importe quoi, à tel point que ça en est honteux ! Mais ça permet de rigoler...

'+


----------



## iMax (2 Octobre 2006)

Je me suis amus&#233; cet apr&#232;s-midi... J'ai install&#233; un petit kit bluetooth Parrot dans ma titine... :rateau: 

J'ai fait &#231;a en moins d'une heure, c'est du gateau &#224; monter.   Par contre, faut pas se gourrer avec les branchements  (connectique ISO) 

C'est pas mal ce bidule, &#231;a reconnait la plupart des t&#233;lephones bluetooth, &#231;a se synchronise avec son r&#233;pertoire, il a la reconnaissance vocale, bref: cool.  
Le jumelage avec le k750 s'est fait tout seul et le machin a tout de suite commenc&#233; &#224; importer mes contacts.
















Vous avez dit geek le iMax ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

Enfin un peu d'électronique dans une Twingo


----------



## Nobody (2 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> 'tain les illustrations de Caradisiac c'est systématiquement n'importe quoi, à tel point que ça en est honteux ! Mais ça permet de rigoler...
> 
> '+



Ils en ont "trouvées" d'autres entretemps  :


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Je me suis amusé cet après-midi... J'ai installé un petit kit bluetooth Parrot dans ma titine... :rateau:
> 
> J'ai fait ça en moins d'une heure, c'est du gateau à monter.   Par contre, faut pas se gourrer avec les branchements  (connectique ISO)
> 
> ...



je confirme, c'est une très bonne marque. en plus, ils ont un peu joué avec les standards et on peu utiliser plusieurs produits bluetooth au même moment (GPS entre autre). A recommander.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Installer un dispositif dit "intelligent" qui s'appelle "Parrot" (moineau, pour ceux qui ignorent superbement la langue du chat qu'expire), fallait oser. Pourquoi pas "Parrot brain" ? Heureusement qu'iMax n'existe pas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Perroquet mon ami. Perroquet.  Et l&#224;, &#231;a prend tout son sens...


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

_pour le moineau, je vois mieux le "Sparrow" de mon &#233;tat iChat, allais-je dire... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Exact, il est vrai qu'il y a certains mots d'anglais dont je n'ai plus entendu parler depuis le coll&#232;ge, et la c&#233;l&#232;bre m&#233;thode par l'image de P.M. Richard et Wendy Hall, et que ma m&#233;moire n'est plus ce qu'elle &#233;tait (en vrai je suis beaucoup plus &#226;g&#233; qu'Amok, mais chut ...) :sick:


----------



## soget (3 Octobre 2006)

Renault Sport présente la Mégane F1 Team R26.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3994512 a dit:
			
		

> _pour le moineau, je vois mieux le "Sparrow" de mon état iChat, allais-je dire... _



7 lettres, pas mieux:love: 

Le logo de parrot est un perroquet arc en ciel. Allez faire un tour sur leur site, cette boite française sort des produits très sympa. (voiture et autres)

Je vous dis rien, mais ils ont des trucs qui se marieraient bien avec un macbook blanc.


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a sert &#224; quoi ce kit main libre que tu utilises avec la main ? je loupe quelque chose l&#224;


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2006)

soget a dit:


> Renault Sport présente la Mégane F1 Team R26.




Quel horrible jaune. :mouais: 
Décidément, j'ai du mal avec ma marque favorite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Quel horrible jaune. :mouais:
> Décidément, j'ai du mal avec ma marque favorite.




Ouais :mouais: c'est jaune, et ça n'sait pas !


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Octobre 2006)

Cette peinture est le "jaune sirius", qui est une belle peinture en fait, au rendu assez riche et profond mais qui rend mal sur cette photo. Au naturel c'est plut&#244;t &#231;a :






Apr&#232;s c'est s&#251;r qu'il faut aimer le jaune. 

'+

PS : il est apparu &#224; l'origine sur le Spider :


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Octobre 2006)

Puisqu'on parlait du site Caradisiac, voici une compilation de leurs meilleurs "scoops"... Notez l'indispensable précision "photo retouchée par ordinateur"...  

- La Clio 3 (qu'on peut comparer avec la vraie) :





- La Clio CC (non non, c'est pas une Megane...):





- La Twingo 2 :affraid: :





- La Laguna 3 :





- L'Espace 5 D  ) :





- La Vel Satis 2 :mouais: :





J'arrête ici, tout est là... 

'+


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Puisqu'on parlait du site Caradisiac, voici une compilation de leurs meilleurs "scoops"... Notez l'indispensable précision "photo retouchée par ordinateur"...
> 
> - La Twingo 2 :affraid: :



_note que l'avant de celle-ci ressemble pas mal à celle qu'on a loupé... mais qu'on aura peut-être !  (je pense aux portes avant qui viennent de la Clio2)_


----------



## Foguenne (4 Octobre 2006)

Le jaune est effectivement beaucoup plus sympa sur tes photos Le Gognol.
Que penses-tu de la nouvelle Twingo ?
Pour les photos retouchées, je crois que je vais m'y mettre. 
difficile de faire plus dégueu.


----------



## rizoto (4 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Puisqu'on parlait du site Caradisiac, voici une compilation de leurs meilleurs "scoops"... Notez l'indispensable pr&#233;cision "photo retouch&#233;e par ordinateur"...
> 
> - La Clio 3 (qu'on peut comparer avec la vraie) :
> 
> ...




Ils payent quelqu'un pour faire ca ?


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Ils payent quelqu'un pour faire ca ?



A mon avis, c'est le fils du patron qui fait ça le soir, apres l'ecole...


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

Il est toujours &#224; l'h&#244;pital le "Hamster", voici un de ses reportages le plus dr&#244;le..et puis apr&#232;s le jaune, il y a aussi le rose  :love:

Et puis voici une des meilleures lettres jamais re&#231;ues par une compagnie d'assurances :

Je rentrai dans ma cariol sur la route de Gray. j'avais bu a cause de la chaleur deux blanc cassice a l'onseice. J'ai donc eu besoin de satisfaire une grande envie d'urine. J&#233; arrait&#233; la voiture sur le baur de la route prais d'un ta de pierres et de materiau rapport aux travois ecz&#233;cut&#233; mintenant pour l'&#233;laictricitai.
J&#233; commenc&#233; a urin&#233; et en fesan ce besoin, j&#233; en maniaire d'amuzement dirigai mon jai en zigue saque a l'entours. Alors mon jai a rencontrai un bou de fille &#233;lectrique qui etait par terre au lieu d'etre accroch&#233; au poto. Une grosse &#233;tincelle a sot&#233; sur moi et un grand coup m'a raipondu dans le fondement et des les partis que lotre medecin y appelle tete y cul. Je me suis &#233;vanouill&#233; et quand je sui revenu dans la connaissance, j&#233; vu que ma chemise et mon pantalon &#233;t&#233; tout brul&#233; a la braguette. Je sui assur&#233; par votre maison et je voufrai etre un demnis&#233;. J&#233; droit a ce Con m'a dit et je vous demande votre opinion. Mais dommage son de 93 francs o plus juste. Depuis le sinistre, j&#233; les burnes toutes noires et ratatin&#233;s. ma verge est tum&#233;fi&#233;, gonfle et violace. Le medecin a dit devant du monde qui peut r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; : avec les faits nomaines &#233;lectrics, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## soget (4 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il y a aussi le rose  :love:
> 
> .



Absolument le rose est une très belle couleur :rose:


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3995710 a dit:
			
		

> _note que l'avant de celle-ci ressemble pas mal &#224; celle qu'on a loup&#233;... mais qu'on aura peut-&#234;tre !  (je pense aux portes avant qui viennent de la Clio2)_



Non celle qu'on aura pas c'est celle l&#224; :
_*
image qui d&#233;passe*_ 

La calandre "r&#226;pe &#224; fromage" inspir&#233;e du concept car Elypse va dispara&#238;tre, elle n'a pas plus &#224; Carlos Ghosn. En plus vu de pr&#232;s &#231;a fait des "SS" !






Pour le reste, on ne sait pas si la version finale sera la bleue avec une nouvelle calandre pleine inspir&#233;e de "Twingo concept" (celle du Mondial) ou un mod&#232;le totalement revu qui serait donc identique &#224; celle du Mondial simplement d&#233;barrass&#233;e des artifices habituels des concepts car... On le saura ce printemps... Et sinon Caradisiac est parti du concept car Zo&#233; pour faire son illustration. Zo&#233; qui finalement ne pr&#233;figurerait... rien...






'+


----------



## soget (4 Octobre 2006)

Voilà une superbe réalisation. Ça change de Caradisiac.


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

_gognol : des rumeurs parlent de 2 Twingo... 

ps : &#231;a va mon chou ? 
_


----------



## dellys (4 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Non celle qu'on aura pas c'est celle là :
> _*
> image qui dépasse*_



Si l'on en croit les propos de Patrick Le Quément, il y aura bien 2 Twingo.
Ainsi le modèle que tu présentes n'est pas si enterré que celà.
Il sortirait bien à quelques modif près.


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3996679 a dit:
			
		

> _gognol : des rumeurs parlent de 2 Twingo... _



J'ai aussi vu ça dans Auto Plus... qui n'est généralement pas très fiable...  Et puis rationnellement je vois mal 2 voitures avec le même nom partager 2 carrosseries différentes mais quand même relativement proches... Enfin on verra...



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3996679 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ps : ça va mon chou ?
> _



Oui ma poule. :love: 

'+


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Y a pas à dire, une page pleine de prototypes français de toutes les couleurs, c'est rude ...:rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2006)

dans le m&#234;me temps, la m&#234;me chose avec des prototypes Hollandais...


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> dans le même temps, la même chose avec des prototypes Hollandais...



J'aime bien Spyker ...


----------



## naas (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Y a pas &#224; dire, une page pleine de prototypes fran&#231;ais de toutes les couleurs, c'est rude ...:rateau:


j'avoue que &#231;a laisse pantois  :mouais:


----------



## Picouto (5 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> ...Et puis rationnellement je vois mal 2 voitures avec le même nom partager 2 carrosseries différentes mais quand même relativement proches... Enfin on verra...


 D'autant plus que SMART a déjà prouvé que ce n'était pas jouable (ForTwo et ForFour)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Bon... voici ma contribution pour acc&#233;l&#233;rer l'arriv&#233;e de la page suivante...


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Y a pas &#224; dire, une page pleine de prototypes fran&#231;ais de toutes les couleurs, c'est rude ...:rateau:



Si tu y tiens en voici un "magnifique" allemand (toujours Caradisiac bien s&#251;r) :

*tsss tsss tsss*



'+


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Je retire ce que j'ai dis et rectifie...

Ce site me donne la peau de poule ( mouette ) tellement c'est mal fait ...  

N'empêche ça donne une idée des futurs modèles..

Je dois aussi changer, et j'ai vu la nouvelle Picasso, elle a l'air pas trop mal ...


----------



## Picouto (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ...Je dois aussi changer, et j'ai vu la nouvelle Picasso, elle a l'air pas trop mal ...


Elle me tente &#233;galement

*je vais me lasser*

*by Nephou*​ 
Ca vient de chez Caradisiac aussi ... c'est mieux quand ils ne retouchent pas


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

On paie toujours le logo " Picasso" aussi cher... ?

Si c'est le cas, je garde celui de mon actuelle Picasso et je le recolle ...


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> N'empêche ça donne une idée des futurs modèles..



Non, même pas  (la preuve avec leur vision de la Clio 3).

'+


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

C'est de la désinformation, du journalisme de bac à sable, un coups des lutins de la forêts des elfes cul de poules ...

Je m'insurge, déjà que ces modèles sont moches à la base, si en plus ils nous trompent sur le niveau de tolérance visuelle que l'on va devoir supporter.

[Mode Georges Marchais ON] C'est un scandalelelelelelel  !! [Mode Georges Marchais OFF]


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2006)

_Le prochain qui d&#233;passe la largeur max de la mise en page &#8220;&#233;troite&#8221; du forum&#8230; et bien&#8230; et bien&#8230; si il est pas modo :rateau: un averto  

merci de faire gaffe quand m&#234;me.
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _Le prochain qui d&#233;passe la largeur max de la mise en page &#8220;&#233;troite&#8221; du forum&#8230; et bien&#8230; et bien&#8230; si il est pas modo :rateau: un averto
> 
> merci de faire gaffe quand m&#234;me.
> _


Ben ouais mais bon.. c'&#233;tait une b&#233;h&#232;me !! Je dis pas, &#231;'aurait &#233;t&#233; encore une REUNO, mais l&#224;... Pffff


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Apr&#232;s toutes ces ... voitures ( si, si ce sont bien des voitures)

Voil&#224; UNE voiture ...

C'est bon pour les yeux


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

Lew a dit:


> Apparement, je me trouve sur le topic du grand "n'importe quoi" ici, et comme je voulais pas créer un nouveau topic juste pour ma question, je la pose ici
> Voilà, sur la nouvelle version d'msn:mac, msn:mac v.6,0 (d'ailleurs, ils ne devaient pas arrêter ?), j'aimerais savoir comment est-ce que l'on peut lire le "message perso" des ses contacts...?
> Merci d'avance !



Tuuut !!  tu es mal stationné là..


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

Lew a dit:


> Apparement, je me trouve sur le topic du grand "n'importe quoi" ici, et comme je voulais pas créer un nouveau topic juste pour ma question, je la pose ici
> Voilà, sur la nouvelle version d'msn:mac, msn:mac v.6,0 (d'ailleurs, ils ne devaient pas arrêter ?), j'aimerais savoir comment est-ce que l'on peut lire le "message perso" des ses contacts...?
> Merci d'avance !



_toi, tu es mal barré dans la vie... sisi... crois-moi... _


----------



## Lew (5 Octobre 2006)

Arf, qu'ai-je fait de mal ><' ?
J'ai pas trouvé de "topic-pour-tout-dire" dans les forums "internet" ou "logiciel"


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2006)

Lew a dit:


> Arf, qu'ai-je fait de mal ><' ?
> J'ai pas trouvé de "topic-pour-tout-dire" dans les forums "internet" ou "logiciel"



Ben fallait en créer un dans Internet ! Par définition, dans les forums techniques, il n'y a pas de fourre tout (ici non plus, d'ailleurs). Mettre une question sur MSN dans un topic consacré aux ... Disons véhicules terrestres à moteur, c'est sur, c'est l'idéal ! 

Le modo de service ici va bien rigoler :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le modo de service ici va bien rigoler :mouais:



on nest pas un on est trois


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _Le prochain qui dépasse la largeur max de la mise en page étroite du forum et bien et bien si il est pas modo :rateau: un averto
> 
> merci de faire gaffe quand même.
> _



Bah, ça passait presque !   

'+


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Bah, ça passait presque !
> 
> '+




« mets de lhuile »    :rose:


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

Pendant le tournage:

La la la la

A la fin du tournage:

Cassé


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> on nest pas un on est trois



Pas les trois à la fois, quand même :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Après toutes ces ... voitures ( si, si ce sont bien des voitures)
> 
> Voilà UNE voiture ...
> 
> C'est bon pour les yeux



:love::love:
Je vais la voir demain, au mondial


----------



## naas (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> A la fin du tournage:
> 
> Cass&#233;



&#231;a fait de la peine quand m&#234;me de voir &#231;a  il ne devait pas rouler &#224; 50 km/h  remarque il a peut roul&#233; derri&#232;re un 747

sinon j-0, h- 8, m-30 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2006)

naas a dit:


> ça fait de la peine quand même de voir ça  il ne devait pas rouler à 50 km/h  remarque il a peut roulé derrière un 747
> 
> sinon j-0, h- 8, m-30 :love:



M****, c'etait pour ça qu'iMax à changé de voiture ! :affraid:


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2006)

non rien


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Octobre 2006)

Quelques photos du Mondial, qui était absolument noir de monde...

'+


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2006)

j'aime bien la gueule de la "sirocco" nouvelle version :love:


----------



## Picouto (9 Octobre 2006)

Rho pinaise :love: :love: l'AUDI R8 :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Quelques photos du Mondial, qui était absolument noir de monde...
> 
> '+



J'ai vu que tu téléphonais au volant de la MX5   
Raaa la Twingo est terrible sur tes photos.  

C'est con, mais la Dodge Avenger me plait bien sur ta photo.


----------



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2006)

Le pneu du futur ?


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai vu que tu téléphonais au volant de la MX5



Pardon m'sieur l'agent, c'était un appel urgent... :rose: 



Foguenne a dit:


> Raaa la Twingo est terrible sur tes photos.



Il se murmure qu'un Twingo RS n'est pas exclue. 



Foguenne a dit:


> C'est con, mais la Dodge Avenger me plait bien sur ta photo.



Arf !  J'avoue que ses épaules très particulières m'ont attiré l'oeil... mais je sais pas si c'est en bien !

'+


----------



## justme (12 Octobre 2006)

Je la trouve très zolie... :rose:


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le pneu du futur ?



C'est clair que &#231;a &#233;vitera pas mal de probl&#232;mes.


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2006)

Restons dans les pneus! 

Encore un...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> C'est clair que ça évitera pas mal de problèmes.


J'adore la dernière séquence.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2006)

justme a dit:


> Je la trouve très zolie... :rose:



Je la trouve assez réussie aussi cette nouvelle Corsa.


----------



## iMax (14 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> C'est clair que ça évitera pas mal de problèmes.



Un petit faible pour la deuxième


----------



## davdenice (15 Octobre 2006)

Hello à tous les fans de voitures ! 

Je regardais sur le site d'Elite Auto, et je vois cela pour une MX5 1.8 :






Donc, si je dépose 1000 euros de dépôt de garantie, puis un premier loyer de 6000 euros, pendant 36 mois je paie 166 euros par moi pour rouler au volant d'une MX5 :love: en leasing, ce qui me semble être une très bonne affaire.

Mais au bout de 36 mois, il se passe quoi ? :mouais:

Si je veux reprendre un autre véhicule en leasing, cela se passe comment ? Je dois encore payer un autre premier loyer majoré   ou bien est ce que cela s'enchaîne naturellement , comme si je continuais à payer la MX5 alors que j'ai un autre véhicule ?

Merci pour vos réponses et vos expériences inside 

Voici la simulation :





Il se passe quoi au bout des 36 mois ?

Je dois payer 12 000 euros pour acquérir le véhicule, ou bien je dois encore débourser et avancer  7000 euros pour reprendre un nouveau véhicule en leasing ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Selon moi tu paies la valeur résiduelle du véhicule et il t'appartient, soit tu le rends et alors tu devra aussi remettre le véhicule en état.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

Par curiosit&#233;, elle co&#251;te combien neuve, cette MX5 (dans Gran Turismo 4 elle est dans les 12000 cr&#233;dits, mais je ne sais pas combien &#231;a fait en &#8364; ) ? Et combien vaut d'occaze (argus) aujourd'hui ce mod&#232;le de voiture &#224; 3 ans ?

Pour savoir ce qui se passe si tu leur rends la voiture et en reprend une autre, le plus simple, c'est de leur poser la question, non ?


----------



## iMax (16 Octobre 2006)

En général, tu te fais toujours couillonner avec les leasings.


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> En général, tu te fais toujours couillonner avec les leasings.


 
Pas mieux...  

En fait, tu te fais souvent couillonner, parce que les prévisions à long terme, sont souvent aléatoires.

Perte d'un job, divorce, accident, etc...  

Attention, avant de conclure ce genre de contrat.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> En général, tu te fais toujours couillonner avec les leasings.



Bah, acheter une voiture c'est déjà se faire couillonner.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2006)

Chuis all&#233; au salon de l'auto avec deux minots et apr&#232;s 4h, on n'avait pas vu le quart des expos&#233;es. C'est pas l'Apple Expo, avec ou sans keynote.

M&#234;me sur le stand Renault je n'ai pas remarqu&#233; les _concept-cars_  :rose:
Mais ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e a &#233;t&#233; la C-Metisse : la forme me rappelle les voitures futuristes d'il y a quelques d&#233;cennies et l'&#233;quilibre est bien trouv&#233;.


----------



## iMax (16 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, acheter une voiture c'est déjà se faire couillonner.



Oui mais le leasing c'est d'en redemander. :love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Peut-être un shooting brake pour la BMW série 3


----------



## iMax (16 Octobre 2006)

En 335i :love:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Peut-être un shooting brake pour la BMW série 3



Très très sympa. 

Je vous ai dis que j'ai loué une Smart à Madère ? 
Vraiment très amusant comme engin. 
A 30 km/h, on se prend pour Loeb.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, acheter une voiture c'est déjà se faire couillonner.


Un peu comme acheter un mac?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un peu comme acheter un mac?


 
C'est faire injure aux revendeurs Apple qui se déménent pour s'en sortir que de les comparer à des vendeurs de bagnoles...


----------



## iMax (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon, tu l'as vendue cette béhême ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Bon, tu l'as vendue cette béhême ?


 
Non... je devrais peut-être mettre une annonce sur MacG...


----------



## House M.D. (17 Octobre 2006)

Bah, qui sait... mais je rach&#232;te pas, j'ai pas les moyens...


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non... je devrais peut-être mettre une annonce sur MacG...




_je te l'achète pour 1000... _


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4013938 a dit:
			
		

> _je te l'achète pour 1000... _


 
Ok, mais alors je livre pas les Ray-Ban qui vont avec.


----------



## House M.D. (17 Octobre 2006)

Raaaah, c'est le petit plus qu'il manque apr&#232;s, &#231;a va pas non???


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ok, mais alors je livre pas les Ray-Ban qui vont avec.




_t'inquiêtes, je les ai déjà mais la voiture ne va pas avec !  

garde la jusqu'à ma venue en suisse, je veux goûter ça avec toi.  
_


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4013972 a dit:
			
		

> _garde la jusqu'à ma venue en suisse, je veux goûter ça avec toi.  _


 
  Avec la langue?  

PS: Naru, à l'arrière y a un autocollant **** Ferrari. :style:


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Avec la langue?



_tu amènes le Nutella ? _


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4013985 a dit:
			
		

> _tu am&#232;nes le Nutella ? _


 
  &#231;a marche. Prends *****belle en partant.  

Bon, on continue par MP? 

_Pour pas flooder...  Allez, monte. _


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_pas la peine, c'est notre coming-out &#224; nous.   


sign&#233; : ton petit dictateur de poneys !! 
_


----------



## papieralu (17 Octobre 2006)

J'ai besoin d'aide... 

Je cherche un mod&#232;le de voiture genre hyundai starex 4x4, donc spacieuse, si&#232;ges arri&#232;res qu'on peut gicler pour le besoin d'un d&#233;m&#233;nagement, surtout, il est important qu'elle soit 4x4. Le probl&#232;me, c'est que je ne connais rien aux vroum vroum, et encore moins ce genre de voiture utilitaire. Je cherche donc d'autres marques, d'autres styles. Je cherche pas &#224; en acheter une, non non, je cherche juste des noms. 

Je me suis dit que y avait surement des connaisseurs parmi vous. 

Nota bene: la starex est affreuse, bien entendu...

Marie-Jo: je pr&#233;cise qu'elle n'est pas pour moi, je ne poss&#232;de pas le permis...


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2006)

Voici les premières photos de la nouvelle Peugeot 4007. Elle aura deux soeurs: une Citroën et une Mitsubishi.










J'aime pourtant bien les françaises (d'accord, c'est plus jap' que français en fait...).

Mais là...

C'est comment dire...

...moche !  

En plus, un 4x4 de ville... :hein:


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2006)

papieralu a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'aide...
> 
> Je cherche un modèle de voiture genre hyundai starex 4x4, donc spacieuse, sièges arrières qu'on peut gicler pour le besoin d'un déménagement, surtout, il est important qu'elle soit 4x4. Le problème, c'est que je ne connais rien aux vroum vroum, et encore moins ce genre de voiture utilitaire. Je cherche donc d'autres marques, d'autres styles. Je cherche pas à en acheter une, non non, je cherche juste des noms.
> 
> ...



Toyota Hiace ?  

Pose la question sur www.forum-auto.com


----------



## papieralu (25 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Toyota Hiace ?
> 
> Pose la question sur www.forum-auto.com



Merci pour l'adresse!


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2006)

Ma nouvelle Sylkomobile.     >>> *la Loremo*

Je ne la recevrais qu'en ...2009.  






2 mod&#232;les

*La Loremo LS*

Moteur	2-cylindres turbodiesel
Puissance	15 kW / 20 HP	
Vitesse maxi	 160 km/h
Acc&#233;l&#233;ration	20 sec. (0-100km/h)
Transmission	bo&#238;te &#224; 5 vitesses manuelle
Drive	midship/rear wheel drive
Consommation	1,5 l/100 km
Autonomie	1.300 km (r&#233;servoir 20 l)
Poids	450 kg
Drag	  Cw=0,20; Cw&#215;A=0,22 m²
Place	2+2
Dimensions	384cm x 136cm x 110cm (l x w x h)
Prix	< 11.000 Euro	
Equipement standard	airbags, filtre &#224; particules, radio
Extras	ordinateur de bord, air conditionn&#233;,
lecteur MP3, syst&#232;me de navigation GPS	

*La Loremo GS*

Moteur	3-cylindres turbodiesel
Puissance	36 kW / 50 HP	
Vitesse maxi	 220 km/h
Acc&#233;l&#233;ration	9 sec. (0-100km/h)
Transmission	bo&#238;te &#224; 5 vitesses manuelle
Drive	midship/rear wheel drive
Consommation	2,7 l/100 km
Autonomie	800 km (r&#233;servoir 20 l)
Poids	470 kg
Drag	  Cw=0,20; Cw&#215;A=0,22 m²
Place	2+2
Dimensions	384cm x 136cm x 110cm (l x w x h)
Prix	< 15.000 Euro	
Equipement standard	airbags, filtre &#224; particules, radio
Extras	ordinateur de bord, air conditionn&#233;,
lecteur MP3, syst&#232;me de navigation GPS


----------



## iMax (25 Octobre 2006)

Voila. 


Belle illustration de ce qui pourrait être l'avenir de l'automobile: propre, économique, respectueux de l'environnement, abordable et relativement accessible.  




Pendant ce temps là, chez la plupart des constructeurs: :rose: 






Heureusement, le marketing est là pour nous faire croire que c'est écolo... (HDI FAP) :hein: 

A noter la spectaculaire avance des constructeurs français: ils nous sortent un 4x4 de ville tout ce qu'il y'a de plus con avec dix ans de retard. :hein: 

Ne parlons pas aujourd'hui du climat la planète qui continue à se réchauffer de jour en jour. :rose:


----------



## dellys (26 Octobre 2006)

Je suis pas forc&#233;ment grand supporter des marques fran&#231;aises. Mais l&#224; je trouve la critique facile.

Je les trouve pas moches ces deux 4x4. Ils ont de "la gueule". Greffer un avant reconnaissable et harmonieux en cours de projet n'est pas un exercice facile.
Et d&#233;velopper un 4x4 &#224; partir de rien est tr&#233;s (trop) couteux pour nos "petits" constructeurs fran&#231;ais (surtout PSA qui est le seul constructeur &#224; &#234;tre rest&#233; ind&#233;pendant).

"Ils sortent des 4x4 de ville", oui, parce que les 4x4 qui montent aux arbres, "les vrais" c'est pas ce qui se vend le plus aujourd'hui (et puis pour ceux l&#224;, il y a Dangel).

Ok, 10 ans de retard sur les 4x4, mais c'est pas les constructeurs fran&#231;ais qui ont sorti les monospaces avec plus de 10 ans d'avances sur les autres ?

C'est pas parce qu'on supprimera tous les 4x4 que l'on va trouver une solution pour le climat. M&#234;me si l'on supprimait toutes les voitures, on n'aurait qu'une infime am&#233;lioration.

Les politiques mettent &#231;a sur le dos des voitures parce que &#231;a les arrange bien et que &#231;a leur rapporte bien !


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2006)

J'avais dit que je me prendrais la nouvelle Twingo quand elle sortirait pour autant que ma Clio tienne le coup jusque-l&#224;...

Et bien elle n'a pas tenu. 
J'accumule les p&#233;pins depuis 2 ans. (elle a juste 7ans)
Il y a 3 semaines, &#231;a a commenc&#233; par le ralenti qui ne tenait plus. Changement du boitier &#233;lectronique de gestion du ralenti = 200 euros ok je paye.
Ensuite panne totale, rupture du c&#226;ble de masse = +- 50 euros soit + 600 euros de d&#233;pannage. (Heureusement, j'avais une assurance.)
Le ralenti n'&#233;tant toujours pas OK, je repasse au garage et l&#224; ils me disent: "en fait ce n'est pas le bo&#238;tier &#233;lectronique de ralenti qu'il fallaitt changer mais bien toutes l'&#233;lectronique. Tout est foutu.    
= + de 1000 euros.

Je dis stop et il me propose de me rembourser le bo&#238;tier de ralenti chang&#233; inutilement. Il me rembourse le bo&#238;tier, mais pas la main d'oeuvre. (130 euros !  ) 
Eux: "&#224; non la main d'oeuvre est compt&#233;e"
moi:" mais vous l'avez chang&#233; pour rien, vous vous &#234;tes tromp&#233;s"
eux: "c'est comme &#231;a."
Moi:" Bon ben si vous &#234;tes trop b&#234;tes pour comprendre que si je demande d'arr&#234;ter les frais, c'est que je compte acheter une nouvelle voiture...Je voulais vous commander une Modus initiale noire 1,6 16V et bien je vais allez voir ailleurs ou je serais bien re&#231;u." 
(j'avais effectivement pr&#233;vu &#231;a. )


Bref, je suis sorti de l&#224; et j'ai &#233;t&#233; chez Ford, marque dont je n'ai jamais rien eu &#224; foutre mais ou ma compagne a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s bien re&#231;u lors de l'achat de sa Mond&#233;o et j'ai command&#233; une Fiesta de stock, la mienne &#233;tant inutilisable. Bref, je la re&#231;ois tant&#244;t, elle a plein de trucs inutiles, mais bon.   (bluethoot, connection iPod, phare auto., essuie-glace auto,...,...  )
C'est une 1,4 l tdci de 68 cv  &#231;a va me changer  mais &#231;a consomme moins de 5 L. (8,5 l - 9 l pour ma Clio.)
Ce n'est pas une voiture plaisir juste un objet pour aller bosser et c'est tr&#232;s bien comme-&#231;a.

Renault ferait bien de former ses concessionnaires, un client fana de Renault comme moi, c'est dommage de le perdre, mais quand il est perdu, c'est souvent d&#233;finitif.
Comme il n'y a plus que ce gros garage Renault dans le coin o&#249; j'habite, je ne suis pas pr&#234;t &#224; y retourner. 

J'ai &#233;pluch&#233; les facture depuis que j'ai ma Clio, et c'est fous ce qu'elle m'a co&#251;t&#233;.  
A 3 ans les ressorts de suspension ont cass&#233;s. En fait, c'est un d&#233;faut reconnu sur la Clio et Twingo en France mais pas reconnu en Belgique. + de 900 euros avec la main d'oeuvre. 
Elle a du me co&#251;ter plus qu'une Porsche en entretien.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Ma nouvelle Sylkomobile.     >>> *la Loremo*
> 
> Je ne la recevrais qu'en ...2009.



Terrible.    

Les français qui arrivent au 4x4 maintenant, c'est un peu dommage, ridicule.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2006)

Perso, j'ai une BMW 320 CD ... et pourquoi me direz-vous ?:rateau: - simplement parce que j'ai obtenu une remise de dingue sur un modèle qui était de stock juste au moment ou le nouveau coupé est apparu (en plus, je n'aimais pas trop le nouveau modèle !) - En plus la concession BMW de mon patelin est un exemple du genre : accueil, gentillesse, disponibilité, sérieux et professionnalisme !
J'étais entré dans cette concession pour m'acheter une mini et je suis sorti avec un coupé BM !
Pour l'instant, après 11 mois et 50.000 kms, rien que du bonheur ... c'est puissant (150 CV), économique (6,1 L/100 kms) et fiable ... et en plus, elle est "jolie" ce qui ne gâche rien !


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2006)

J'ai aussi eu une remise impressionnant en prenant un modème de stock. De toute manière, je n'avais pas le choix, j'en ai besoin pour aller bosser.

En fait pour l'achat d'une voiture, il faut regarder une marque qu'on aime mais aussi et surtout voir l'accueil, la façon de travailler du concessionnaire.

Si à chaque fois qu'on sort du garage on râle sur l'accueil et surtout on a l'impression d'avoir été arnaqué, il vaut mieux changé.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Si à chaque fois qu'on sort du garage on râle sur l'accueil et surtout on a l'impression d'avoir été arnaqué, il vaut mieux changé.



D'ailleurs... je pense m'acheter un Dell...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, j'ai une BMW 320 CD ...



Pffttt, tu vas rien pouvoir en faire, t'aurais du la prendre en DVD ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bref, je la reçois tantôt, elle a plein de trucs inutiles, mais bon.   (bluethoot, *connection iPod*, phare auto., essuie-glace auto,...,...  )



pas si inutiles que ça ?!! 

réflexion du garage Ford chez mes parents :
_-pourquoi vous voulez changez l'autoradio sur la mondeo ?
-pour connecter un ipod.
-ça se tient ! 


_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> C'est pas parce qu'on supprimera tous les 4x4 que l'on va trouver une solution pour le climat. Même si l'on supprimait toutes les voitures, on n'aurait qu'une infime amélioration.



Ça, c'est surtout de la démagogie. On se rassure comme on peut, hein ?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4025867 a dit:
			
		

> pas si inutiles que &#231;a ?!!



C'est clair que c'est sympa et m&#234;me indispensable de pouvoir connecter un iPod.
Je viens de revenir du garage, elle est sympa par contre je sens la diff&#233;rence de puissance. 
Je passe d'un 1,6 110 cv essence &#224; un 1,4 l 68cv diesel... 
C'est malgr&#233; tout largement suffisant, m&#234;me pour perdre son permis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

Fais attention en d&#233;passant les camions sur la route. R&#233;cemment, on m'a pr&#234;t&#233; une 405 GR (1,6l 89 ch) pendant une r&#233;paration de ma 405 SRI (2l, 125 ch), l'impression d'&#234;tre dans la m&#234;me voiture (en plus elles "tirent" les m&#234;mes rapports : 36,5 Km/h/1000 tr/mn), en voulant doubler un semi remorque, j'ai failli me faire avoir : "mince, j'appuie sur le champignon, et il ne se passe rien ???". Heureusement, les freins m'ont sauv&#233;s, j'ai pu repasser derri&#232;re le bahut avant que l'autre en face n'arrive. :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

La prochaine fois pars plus tôt


----------



## dellys (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4026005 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est surtout de la démagogie. On se rassure comme on peut, hein ?



C'est pas de la démagogie, ce sont les résultats d'études chiffrées.
Mais si tu veux remettre en cause le travail des scientifiques c'est que tu dois avoir des chiffres et fait des recherches auxquels ils n'ont pas eu accès. C'est possible.

Celui qui veut se rassurer avec ça ne doit pas avoir la télé, internet ou lire la presse.
On en est arrivé à un tel point de non retour que c'est l'ensemble des habitudes de consommation qu'il faut remettre en cause, et pas seulement les bagnolles.

Taxer les 4x4 parce qu'ils polluent plus, c'est trouver un bouc émissaire qui porte le chapeau pour tous les autres, afin de détourner l'attention du grand public.
Ca c'est de la démagogie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La prochaine fois pars plus t&#244;t



Je supporte pas d'&#234;tre derri&#232;re, &#231;a me d&#233;concentre !  (© JBT)



dellys a dit:


> Taxer les 4x4 parce qu'ils polluent plus, c'est trouver un bouc &#233;missaire qui porte le chapeau pour tous les autres, afin de d&#233;tourner l'attention du grand public.
> Ca c'est de la d&#233;magogie.



L&#224;, faut bien dire, quand on voit avec quel empressement nos dirigeants prennent des mesures pour limiter le transport routier des marchandises (ferroutage et autres solutions alternatives), par exemple ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> C'est pas de la démagogie, ce sont les résultats d'études chiffrées.
> Mais si tu veux remettre en cause le travail des scientifiques c'est que tu dois avoir des chiffres et fait des recherches auxquels ils n'ont pas eu accès. C'est possible.
> 
> Celui qui veut se rassurer avec ça ne doit pas avoir la télé, internet ou lire la presse.
> ...


Je vois que tu n'as pas compris  La d&#233;magogie, c'est de faire semblant d'&#234;tre sensible au r&#233;chauffement climatique et finir par dire qu'on s'en fout et qu'un 4x4 apr&#232;s tout, c'est bien. Tu prends l'&#233;tat d'avancement du probl&#232;me comme excuse pour dire qu'apr&#232;s tout on n'est pas &#224; &#231;a pr&#232;s. Et &#231;a, c'est puant. Mais bon. Je passe tous mes hivers &#224; me battre avec les gens qui font gratter les glaciers pour avoir de la neige en station de ski, mais &#231;a ne m'emp&#234;che pas de rouler en bagnole. cela dit, je me garde d'&#233;mettre un avis circonstanci&#233;. Fin de la parenth&#232;se.


----------



## Paradise (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fais attention en d&#233;passant les camions sur la route. R&#233;cemment, on m'a pr&#234;t&#233; une 405 GR (1,6l 89 ch) pendant une r&#233;paration de ma 405 SRI (2l, 125 ch), l'impression d'&#234;tre dans la m&#234;me voiture (en plus elles "tirent" les m&#234;mes rapports : 36,5 Km/h/1000 tr/mn), en voulant doubler un semi remorque, j'ai failli me faire avoir : "mince, j'appuie sur le champignon, et il ne se passe rien ???". Heureusement, les freins m'ont sauv&#233;s, j'ai pu repasser derri&#232;re le bahut avant que l'autre en face n'arrive. :affraid:





idem quand je suis pass&#233; d'une 205 GTi &#224; une punto 1 70 ch environ..... Argg  
bon maintenant je roule en Mini de 1986 bha oui &#233;tudiant 70 ch 670 kg (pas d'origine) et je me fait super plaisir


----------



## dellys (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4026365 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu n'as pas compris  La d&#233;magogie, c'est de faire semblant d'&#234;tre sensible au r&#233;chauffement climatique et finir par dire qu'on s'en fout et qu'un 4x4 apr&#232;s tout, c'est bien. Tu prends l'&#233;tat d'avancement du probl&#232;me comme excuse pour dire qu'apr&#232;s tout on n'est pas &#224; &#231;a pr&#232;s. Et &#231;a, c'est puant. Mais bon. Je passe tous mes hivers &#224; me battre avec les gens qui font gratter les glaciers pour avoir de la neige en station de ski, mais &#231;a ne m'emp&#234;che pas de rouler en bagnole. cela dit, je me garde d'&#233;mettre un avis circonstanci&#233;. Fin de la parenth&#232;se.



Pour rester dans le sujet, un gros 4x4 qui pollue autant (voir peut-&#234;tre moins) que la voiture de Mr Toutlemonde &#231;a existe :






Lexus RX400h - Article sur le site Clean@uto.

Reste &#224; esp&#233;rer que PSA aura la bonne id&#233;e de sortir sa fameuse technologie Hybride-Diesel sur ses futurs 4x4 aussi. Avec le FAP en plus.

Pour le reste, celui qui n'a pas compris n'est pas celui que tu crois.
Nous sommes d'accord tous les deux pour dire qu'on pollue trop, que la voiture est un probl&#232;me pour l'&#233;cologie et qu'il faut le r&#233;gler. Mais tu admettras que les 4x4 ne sont pas les seuls &#224; polluer (et les poids-lourds alors ? sans oublier notre industrie).
Tu d&#233;natures mes propos et leur fait dire l'inverse de l'id&#233;e de d&#233;part.

Au fait


     Tu tiens vraiment &#224; me donner des cours de s&#233;mantique ? On croit r&#234;ver.


----------



## rizoto (26 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet, un gros 4x4 qui pollue autant (voir peut-être moins) que la voiture de Mr Toutlemonde ça existe :


Il a une motorisation hybride...

Comparons le à une voiture "standart" (non 4*4)  avec une motorisation hybride...


----------



## dellys (26 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Il a une motorisation hybride...
> 
> Comparons le &#224; une voiture "standart" (non 4*4)  avec une motorisation hybride...



Tu as raison, et si j'avais les moyens, c'est vers la Prius que mon choix se porterait


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

J'entend dire partout que les hybrides polluaient moins, mais je ne vois pas trop en quoi ? Que je sache, le principe de conservation d'&#233;nergie s'applique &#224; eux aussi. il faut bien d&#233;penser l'&#233;nergie utilis&#233;e par le moteur &#233;lectrique x le rendement du moteur &#233;lectrique et par le rendement du g&#233;n&#233;rateur qui fait la charge pour recharger les batteries, et ce avec le moteur diesel, non ? le dit moteur diesel devant alors fournir plus d'&#233;nergie qu'il n'en faut pour faire avancer directement le v&#233;hicule. Que la pollution instantan&#233;e soit moindre que celle d'une voiture classique, je peux le comprendre, mais sur la dur&#233;e, je ne vois pas ???


----------



## iMax (26 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet, un gros 4x4 qui pollue autant (voir peut-être moins) que la voiture de Mr Toutlemonde ça existe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...et tu crois m'apprendre quelque chose en me montrant un RX400h ? 

Je suis fou de bagnoles en tout genre depuis tout petit. 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, notre industrie en général est bien trop polluante, comme les camions qui sillonnent l'europe pour des questions de "rentabilité économique" (sic)...  

(exemple du lait suisse qui va en allemagne se faire tranformer en beurre pour revenir en suisse, exemple des yaourt suisses qui sont conditionnés en grèce pour être revendu en suisse...  

Ne parlons même pas des bouteilles d'Evian qu'on trouve par pallettes entières à New York.... :hein: )


La pollution due à l'automobile représente (de mémoire) un peu moins d'un quart de la pollution totale crée par l'homme. L'industrie représente plus du double, si je me souviens bien. 

D'accord donc pour dire que l'automobile n'est de loin pas la principale source de pollution et que de la suprimer ne changerait finalement sans doute pas grand chose. (quoique)

Le problème, c'est qu'au lieu de vouloir démocratiser à court termes les solutions dites "propres", les constructeurs continuent à nous sortir des Audi Q7 V12 TDI et autres saloperies en guise de vitrine technologique.  

C'est notre mode de vie entier qui est trop polluant, trop consommateur d'énergie... L'humanité telle qu'elle l'est actuellement est une sorte de cancer pour la planète. D'ailleurs, avec tout ce qu'on consomme et pollue, les enfants des enfants de nos enfants seront bien dans la merde. :rose: 

Voila, j'arrête de faire mon écolo. On est dans le topic vroum vroum après tout et je reste passionné d'automobile.

N'empêche qu'avec tout ce qu'on entend actuellement, les questions comme ça, ça travaille...

On ferait bien de se bouger le cul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'au lieu de vouloir démocratiser à court termes les solutions dites "propres", les constructeurs continuent à nous sortir des Audi Q7 V12 TDI et autres saloperies en guise de vitrine technologique.



Et pourtant, si tu y réfléchis, globalement parlant, les Audi Q7 V12 TDI polluent beaucoup moins que les Renault Clio ou Peugeot 106 de base, non ?


----------



## iMax (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'entend dire partout que les hybrides polluaient moins, mais je ne vois pas trop en quoi ? Que je sache, le principe de conservation d'énergie s'applique à eux aussi. il faut bien dépenser l'énergie utilisée par le moteur électrique x le rendement du moteur électrique et par le rendement du générateur qui fait la charge pour recharger les batteries, et ce avec le moteur diesel, non ? le dit moteur diesel devant alors fournir plus d'énergie qu'il n'en faut pour faire avancer directement le véhicule. Que la pollution instantanée soit moindre que celle d'une voiture classique, je peux le comprendre, mais sur la durée, je ne vois pas ???



1. Récupération de l'énergie cinétique (tu veux freiner: tu appuies sur la pédale de frein. A ce moment-là, les freins sont au repos. C'est le moteur électrique qui joue le rôle de génératrice et alimente les batterie.)

2. Le moteur thermique est optimisé et tourne toujours sur la plage de régime correspondant à son rendement optimal (grâce à une boite à transmission continue et à un système de différentiel entre moteur électrique et moteur thermique)

Au final, en gros, c'est donc quand tu freines que ça se recharge. De plus, à basse vitesse et en faible accélération, le moteur thermique ne tourne pas.

A l'inverse des voitures à motorisation conventionnelle, c'est en ville que la consommation des véhicules hybrides est donc la plus basse (arrêt et démarrage fréquents, le moteur thermique tourne peu et pas vite). Le véritable gain de l'hybride actuelle se réalise donc lors des parcours urbains.


----------



## dellys (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pourtant, si tu y réfléchis, globalement parlant, les Audi Q7 V12 TDI polluent beaucoup moins que les Renault Clio ou Peugeot 106 de base, non ?



Houla, je ne pense pas, mais si tu compares avec les premiers diesels (604 par exemple)
ou des vieux modèles, c'est peut-être le cas.


----------



## iMax (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pourtant, si tu y r&#233;fl&#233;chis, globalement parlant, les Audi Q7 V12 TDI polluent beaucoup moins que les Renault Clio ou Peugeot 106 de base, non ?



Oui. Mais est-ce qu'il vaut mieux:

- Un type de 80 kg qui (seul) va bosser le matin en Clio dCi, emmenant donc avec lui entre 70 et 100ch et 1200kg de f&#233;raille
- Ou le m&#234;me type qui fait le m&#234;me trajet en Q7 V12 TDI, qui traine avec lui ses 500ch et ses 2300 kg?

Un peu de bon sens, merde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Houla, je ne pense pas, mais si tu compares avec les premiers diesels (604 par exemple)
> ou des vieux mod&#232;les, c'est peut-&#234;tre le cas.



L&#224;, t'as pas compris, j'ai dit "globalement parlant". TOUTES les Audi Q7 d'un c&#244;t&#233;, TOUTES les clio ou 106 de l'autre ! 



iMax a dit:


> Oui. Mais est-ce qu'il vaut mieux:
> 
> - Un type de 80 kg qui (seul) va bosser le matin en Clio dCi, emmenant donc avec lui entre 70 et 100ch et 1200kg de f&#233;raille
> - Ou le m&#234;me type qui fait le m&#234;me trajet en Q7 V12 TDI, qui traine avec lui ses 500ch et ses 2300 kg?
> ...



Oui, mais il y a tellement plus de types de 80 Kg (sans parler de ceux de 70 et de 90) qui vont bosser en Clio ou en 106 (de 45 ch environ, j'ai dit "de base") qu'en Audi Q7 ...  Ah bien s&#251;r, si une Audi Q7 coutait le m&#234;me prix qu'une 106 d'entr&#233;e de gamme, je dis pas, mais l&#224;


----------



## dellys (26 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Oui. Mais est-ce qu'il vaut mieux:
> 
> - Un type de 80 kg qui (seul) va bosser le matin en Clio dCi, emmenant donc avec lui entre 70 et 100ch et 1200kg de féraille
> - Ou le même type qui fait le même trajet en Q7 V12 TDI, qui traine avec lui ses 500ch et ses 2300 kg?
> ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, t'as pas compris, j'ai dit "globalement parlant". TOUTES les Audi Q7 d'un côté, TOUTES les clio ou 106 de l'autre !



Ok, alors iMax, il faut prendre un autre exemple 

C'est un type en Q7 et 1000 en Clio 

C'est vrai ce que tu dis (un poil capillotracté faut avouer)


----------



## iMax (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L&#224;, t'as pas compris, j'ai dit "globalement parlant". TOUTES les Audi Q7 d'un c&#244;t&#233;, TOUTES les clio ou 106 de l'autre !
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, mais il y a tellement plus de types de 80 Kg (sans parler de ceux de 70 et de 90) qui vont bosser en Clio ou en 106 (de 45 ch environ, j'ai dit "de base") qu'en Audi Q7 ...  Ah bien s&#251;r, si une Audi Q7 coutait le m&#234;me prix qu'une 106 d'entr&#233;e de gamme, je dis pas, mais l&#224;



Bah oui et puis ? Une voiture, c'est pour aller d'un point A &#224; un point B, non ? La Q7 n'est pas meilleure que la 106 pour r&#233;aliser cet exercice.

En faisant le m&#234;me raisonnement idiot que toi, je peux aussi pr&#233;tendre que la Bugatti Veyron (avec son W16, ses 4 turbos, ses 8 litres de cylindr&#233;e, ses 1001cv et ses 45l/100 &#224; vitesse stabilis&#233;e) pollue moins que la Prius. 

Dans ce cas l&#224;, rempla&#231;ons toutes les Prius par des Veyron et regardons l'effet sur l'environnement.

Pour terminer, citons l'exemple anglais:


			
				Le Blue Morning d'aujourd'hui a dit:
			
		

> *Londres d&#233;clare la guerre aux 4x4
> 
> TRAFIC. Plusieurs initiatives visent &#224; faire appliquer la maxime du «pollueur-payeur». *
> 
> Il y avait d&#233;j&#224; la taxe d&#8217;embouteillage et le p&#233;age urbain (qui s&#8217;applique &#224; une zone de 20 km 2 autour de la City et de Westmins ter et qui sera plus que doubl&#233;e en 2007), voici le prix du parking r&#233;sidentiel en fonction de l&#8217;&#233;mission de gaz &#224; effet de serre. L&#8217;id&#233;e vient de Richmond upon Thames, ville cossue du sud de Londres. La grille tarifaire serait ventil&#233;e en sept tarifs: de la gratuit&#233; pour les v&#233;hicules &#233;colos jusqu&#8217;&#224; une surtaxe de 200% pour les plus polluants (4x4, SUV). Le projet pr&#233;voit aussi une hausse de 50% pour le second v&#233;hicule


----------



## iMax (26 Octobre 2006)

Bon, pour en revenir au sujet...

Fiat sort la nouvelle Bravo.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Bah oui et puis ? Une voiture, c'est pour aller d'un point A à un point B, non ? La Q7 n'est pas meilleure que la 106 pour réaliser cet exercice.
> 
> En faisant le même raisonnement idiot que toi, je peux aussi prétendre que la Bugatti Veyron (avec son W16, ses 4 turbos, ses 8 litres de cylindrée, ses 1001cv et ses 45l/100 à vitesse stabilisée) pollue moins que la Prius.
> 
> ...



Faut pas t'énerver, c'est juste de l'humour à la Pascal77 
(un brin foireux par moment, mais ça me fait rire de temps en temps...  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Faut pas t'énerver, c'est juste de l'humour à la Pascal77
> (un brin foireux par moment, mais ça me fait rire de temps en temps...  )



Ben non, je l'ai dit à la rigolade, mais ce n'est pas de l'humour. Je ne parle pas des 4x4 de grande diffusion, mais de voitures d'exception, qui ne seront pas commercialisées à plus de quelques centaines d'exemplaires dans le monde. Autant il est juste de stigmatiser les 4x4 ou autres gros pollueurs à forte diffusion, autant il est stupide de le faire pour des voitures qui à la fin et toutes ensemble, ne représenteront pas plus d'une fraction infime, quelques parties par million tout au plus, dans le chiffre global de la pollution automobile. D'ailleurs, un autre chiffre est éloquent : le kilométrage parcouru. Ces voitures ont en général parcourues moins de Km au bout de 20 ans que la voiture de M. tout le monde en quatre ou cinq ans.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2006)

OK, j'avais mal compris tes mots :rose:


----------



## tbr (26 Octobre 2006)

Un peu tard peut-être.

Vidéo perso de la Audi R8 (illustration musicale "more blues"; Pink Floyd)

Espérons que cela vous plaira.


----------



## rizoto (26 Octobre 2006)

la nouvelle fiat bravo est superbe. espérons qu'ils gardent leur grilles tarifaires


----------



## iMax (27 Octobre 2006)

Je crois que s'ils veulent vendre de voitures et sortir de la m****, ils n'ont pas le choix !


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Je crois que s'ils veulent vendre de voitures et sortir de la m****, ils n'ont pas le choix !



Facile...   C'est si mauvais que ca FIAT ou c'est juste un mythe?


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Facile...   C'est si mauvais que ca FIAT ou c'est juste un mythe?



C'était...ils ont bien redressé la pente niveau finitions et qualité.
Ce n'est pas encore au niveau des allemandes .. bientôt


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2006)

Richard Hammond is back


----------



## iMax (28 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Facile...   C'est si mauvais que ca FIAT ou c'est juste un mythe?



Regarde la finition des nouveaux modèles, celle de la Croma en particulier 

La qualité s'améliore beaucoup chez eux et les tarifs restent compétitifs.


----------



## PommeQ (30 Octobre 2006)

Quelqu'un a t il deja essayé une Volvo C30 ... pour me donner une premiere impression ?

Sur 5 voitures proposées, Mme PommeQ choisit la + chere ...   les femmes :rose:


----------



## iMax (30 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Richard Hammond is back



Bonne nouvelle !

Ça ne veut pas dire qu'il va continuer l'émission... On verra bien !


Sinon, sympa la C30, en effet !


----------



## House M.D. (2 Novembre 2006)

J'esp&#232;re qu'il reprendra, mais je suis content de voir qu'il va mieux 

Top Gear sans Richard "Hamster" Hammond n'est plus Top Gear


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t il deja essayé une Volvo C30 ... pour me donner une premiere impression ?
> 
> Sur 5 voitures proposées, Mme PommeQ choisit la + chere ...   les femmes :rose:



héhé. 
Pareil pour moi quand on a changé ça voiture. 
On était partis sur la game mégane, 307, focus mais une fois qu'elle a goûté aux sièges en cuire + options d'une plus grosse, la mondéo, plus moyen de lui faire changé d'avis. 

Pour la mienne c'était: "prend une petite, on a la grosse."  

A part ça, la C30 me plaît beaucoup.


----------



## Paradise (2 Novembre 2006)

Hep tout le monde   aujourd'hui en allant au taf (stage) 
j'ai croisé deux porsche cayenne (je pense) avec énormément de matières caché sous du scotche (pas de logo devant ni derrière) 

j'ai trouvé cette photo sur le net c'était une commelà

Bref voilà la petite histoire


----------



## sylko (2 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Hep tout le monde  aujourd'hui en allant au taf (stage)
> j'ai croisé deux porsche cayenne (je pense) avec énormément de matières caché sous du scotche (pas de logo devant ni derrière)
> 
> j'ai trouvé cette photo sur le net c'était une commelà
> ...


 
Même sans les scotchs, les Cayenne sont moches.


----------



## SirG (2 Novembre 2006)

Ces Cayennes sont des préséries camouflées en test sur route. Ce sont les restylages des Cayenne qui commencent à vieillir et subir la concurrence (Q7, nouveau ML,...) et voir ses ventes baisser. 
C'est un peu étrange car ces bestiaux ne sont pas fabriqués à proximité de chez nous. Si je ne m'abuse, l'usine qui fabrique les Cayenne et située directement sur le sol des plus gros consommateurs de ce type de véhicule, à savoir les Etats-Unis, comme pour les ML et GL de chez Mercedes-Benz.

Allez faire un tour là-bas et amusez-vous à choisir vos jantes.


----------



## Paradise (2 Novembre 2006)

je suis bien sur de ce que j'ai vu!! je suis en alsace  .


----------



## SirG (2 Novembre 2006)

L'Alsace est une r&#233;gion fortement industrialis&#233;e. Entre autre, on y trouve une forte proportion d'usines agroalimentaires (Stoeffler, Kronenbourg, Herta,....), mais aussi pas mal d'usines automobiles. Pour ne citer que les plus c&#233;l&#232;bres, Smart &#224; Smartville et Bugatti. Par contre, la plus proche usine Porsche se trouve &#224; Stuttgart, &#224; quelques centaines de kilom&#232;tres de l&#224;. Il aurait &#233;t&#233; int&#233;ressant de savoir s'il s'agissait d'une plaque temporaire de garage fran&#231;aise (4758 W 67, par exemple) ou d'une plaque teutonne (S-HH 378).

Je ne mets pas ta parole en doute, mais je trouve &#231;&#224; &#233;trange de voir rouler certains types de v&#233;hicules pr&#233;s&#233;rie dans nos contr&#233;es.


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2006)

Les pré-séries roulent partout et doivent aussi être homologuées dans différents pays..

Rien de si extraordinaire à ce que ces véhicules circulent sur des routes ouvertes, par contre en croiser une, l'est un peu plus si on est pas entrain de les tracer pour un magazine de rumeurs auto ...


----------



## SirG (2 Novembre 2006)

Soyons précis au niveau du vocabulaire. 

Une présérie, comme son nom l'indique, est une série de véhicules produite avant la production de commercialisation. Ces véhicules sont en test de réglages 'usine' (montabilité de pièces, respect des standards d'assemblage, résistance des couples de serrage,...). Les préséries sont localisées et les essais sont destinés à la validation de la fabrication. Ils se font donc généralement près de l'usine d'assemblage du modèle.

Il existe d'autres noms pour les véhicules avant leurs sorties. 

Le premier est la maquette à échelle 1. S'en suit une série de plusieurs prototypes (pas des milliers, car ils coûtent très chers, car fabriqués à l'unité). Ce sont des laboratoires roulants. On essaie les pneumatiques pour les modèles de série, les motorisations, les freins,.... CEs véhicules parcourent des centaines de milliers de kilomètres dans différentes régions du monde (Finlande pour les pays froids, Namibie pour les conditions chaudes et le test des filtres habitables (sable),... , et sur certains circuits à l'écart des yeux indiscrets. En fait, la presse est covoquée de temps à autres pour des photos 'scoop' , dites prises par surprise. En réalité, les photographes prennent des photos qu'ils floutent avant diffusion, pour habituer les futurs clients au nivveau produit, sans trop dévoiler le projet.

Une fois tous les tests effectués, on commence à produire des exemplaires en très petite quantité (une dizaine) dans l'usine qui fabriquera le modèle. Cela pour préparer l'usine avant les préséries. 

De même, les premiers modèles de série, souvent à problème, sont réservés aux crash-tests, à la presse, aux démonstrations lors de salon,....


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2006)

Les nouvelles R8 de Audi ont &#233;t&#233; film&#233;es en mod&#232;les de pr&#233; s&#233;ries aux USA... pr&#232;s de l'usine ? 

Volvo fait des test de ses mod&#232;les en Suisse.

La nouvelle s&#233;rie des Mercedes classe C &#233;tait au derniers GP &#224; Imola...( pr&#233; s&#233;rie, ) 

Pr&#232;s de l'usine les pr&#233; s&#233;rie ?... pas toujours ...


----------



## SirG (2 Novembre 2006)

Visuellement, un mod&#232;le de pr&#233;s&#233;rie diff&#232;re peu d'un mod&#232;le de s&#233;rie ou d'un proto. Apr&#232;s, les abus de langage sont monnaie courante. La R8 est actuellement en essai sur son march&#233; porteur, les Etats-Unis. D'apr&#232;s des gens de chez Audi, un spot publicitaire (sic!) serait en tournage, en plus de reportages pour les journalistes. 

Les journalistes, parce qu'ils v&#233;hiculent l'information aupr&#232;s du public, sont chouchout&#233;s par les constructeurs. Ainsi, des essayeurs sont invit&#233;s &#224; tester avant leurs sorties des mod&#232;les d&#233;j&#224; de s&#233;rie, mais pas encore destin&#233;s au public, comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut. C'est pourquoi Volvo fait tourner des autos en Europe enti&#232;re, principal march&#233; pour son nouveau mod&#232;le.

Quant &#224; la Classe C, les nouveaux mod&#232;les pour le march&#233; sont en cours de fabrication. 

Pour te donner une id&#233;e, un v&#233;hicule est produit entre 4 et 6 mois, voire plus pour certains v&#233;hicules &#224; production lente, avant de rejoindre les concessions et leurs propri&#233;taires. Ceci dans le but de 'r&#244;der' les &#233;quipes d'assembleurs qui font un nouveau process. En m&#234;me temps, les premiers d&#233;fauts apparus sur le v&#233;hicule lors du montage sont r&#233;pertori&#233;s et corrig&#233;s en temps r&#233;el.


Donc, attention aux termes utilis&#233;s. 

La presse m&#234;me sp&#233;cialis&#233;e n'est pas exempte d'abus de ce type. Un exemple tout simple, c'est le terme utilis&#233; par une grande majorit&#233;, m&#234;me des professionnels pour d&#233;signer la partie plastique &#224; l'avant du v&#233;hicule. Beaucoup appellent &#231;&#224; un pare-chocs, alors, que cet objet n'existe quasiment plus aujourd'hui sur une voiture. Cette partie plastique s'appelle un bouclier.  
Donc, ceux qui parlent de pr&#233;s&#233;rie ....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

je voudrais pas mettre la zone, mais très souvent les proto et autres modèles "avant vente" sont produites par des entreprises tierces. Donc la notion d'usine devient très flou, quelle usine? celle qui produit le proto ou celle qui produira le modèle de série?

Je suis d'accord avec la mouette, très souvent les essais routiers se font à l'opposé des chaines de montages, ne serait ce que pour tenter d'éviter les paparazi. Le coùt du transport en camion fermé et anonyme coute rien comparé aux investissements pour sortir un nouveau modèle.

BMW avait testé un de ses modèles dans le nord de la suède, c'est pas pour autant qu'il y a jamais eu une usine BMW en Suède ou qu'ils ont produits des motos neiges.


----------



## SirG (3 Novembre 2006)

Des entreprises tierces? Vous croyez que les constructeurs soutraitent leurs prototypes? Non, ils sont produits dans les centres d'&#233;tude (Sophia-Antipolis pour Toyota Europe, Guyancourt pour Renault,....).  Par contre, pour tester ces prototypes, et l&#224; je vous renvoie &#224; ce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crit, ceux-ci sont tester dans certaines r&#233;gions. 

Les paparazi? La presse sp&#233;cialis&#233;e est tr&#232;s souvent convoqu&#233;e &#224; partir d'un certain moment dans le calendrier de cr&#233;ation du futur mod&#232;le, ceci dans un souci de test aupr&#232;s de la client&#232;le. Et si vous ne me croyez pas, prenez l'exemple de la future Twingo, qui apr&#232;s quelques photos flout&#233;es parues dans la presse (des scoops ?) a eu sa ligne totalement revue tr&#232;s rapidement pour respecter le calendrier. Les constructeurs, en produisant des v&#233;hicules imaginaires (les prototypes de salon comme la 908 de Peugeot) testent aurp&#232;s du public telle ou telle innovation. Et la presse travaille main dans la main avec les contructeurs. 

BMW n'est pas le seul &#224; tester ses v&#233;hicules dans le grand nord. Tous le font pour v&#233;rifier l'efficacit&#233; du syst&#232;me de chauffage/Climatisation. Mais ce sont l&#224; des prototypes qui ne sont pas tr&#232;s diff&#233;rents des mod&#232;les de s&#233;rie, mais peuvent encore subir des modifications (techniques, m&#233;caniques, esth&#233;tiques l&#233;g&#232;res). Tout est dans le terme, je le r&#233;p&#232;te. 

On pourrait en discuter pendant des pages, et faisant partie du milieu automobile, je pourrais en faire un topo, mais ce forum n'est pas le lieu id&#233;al pour &#231;&#224;. Ce sujet traite des autos qui font r&#234;ver, entre autres. J'apportais simplement des pr&#233;cisions sur des termes mal utilis&#233;s. Voil&#224; tout.


----------



## soget (3 Novembre 2006)

Présérie ou Proto ?


----------



## Paradise (3 Novembre 2006)

C'est quoi qu'il y &#224; en dessous des portes..?   des a&#233;rations?

Bref je la trouve pas super belle (pour le moment) mais bo pour les ballade en famille 


Regarder en bas de la 3eme photo "BMW"  



Une autre ici et la


----------



## SirG (3 Novembre 2006)

Si vous avez bien lu, il s'agit d'un prototype, certes tr&#232;s avanc&#233; et tr&#232;s proche du mod&#232;le de s&#233;rie (dimensions int&#233;rieures et ext&#233;rieures, voies AR/AV, liaison au sol, voire motorisations). 

On dirait le prototype de la future Panamera de chez Porsche.

Le d&#233;calage dans les portes lat&#233;rales est juste l&#224; pour leurrer, ne pas r&#233;v&#233;ler la forme d&#233;finitive du v&#233;hicule, ses particularit&#233;s esth&#233;tiques. Pas dit que &#231;&#224; se retrouve sur le mod&#232;le de s&#233;rie.


----------



## ultrabody (10 Novembre 2006)

bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

je viens d'acquérir un véhicule.. (achat d'occasion) avec une garantie d'un an.
j'ai trouvé dans le carnet d'entretien une carte renault qui appartenait à l'ancien propriétaire.
cette carte renault est une garantie qui est valable jusqu'en mars 2007.

est ce que je peux bénéficier de cette garantie ?


----------



## SirG (10 Novembre 2006)

Depuis quelques années, les constructeurs automobiles sont tenus d'offrir une ganratie minimale d'au moins deux ans sur ses véhicules neufs. Aussi, si ta voiture a moins de deux ans, elle est encore prise en charge par la garantie constructeur.

La carte que tu as trouvée est une sorte de justificatif pour faire marcher la garantie. Mais la cession du véhicule n'annule pas celle-ci. Il y a simplement transfert vers le nouveau propriétaire.

Pour information, les constructeurs français sont les plus frileux en matière de garantie. Là où certains vont jusqu'à cinq ans, PSA et Renault se limitent au minimum syndical (deux ans sur les derniers véhicules depuis quelques années).


----------



## ultrabody (11 Novembre 2006)

le véhicule que j'ai acheté date de 2002...
en résumé, j'ai droit aussi à la garantie renault ...


merci de ta réponse.


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

Personnaliser votre Porsche:







http://www.nameyourporsche.com/


----------



## SirG (11 Novembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> le v&#233;hicule que j'ai achet&#233; date de 2002...
> en r&#233;sum&#233;, j'ai droit aussi &#224; la garantie renault ...
> 
> 
> merci de ta r&#233;ponse.



2002 + 2 = 2004

Techniquement, la garantie d'origine est d&#233;pass&#233;e. Mais certaines marques proposent des extensions de garantie avec pack entretien (Peugeot, Mercedes-Benz, Renaut, Toyota,...). L&#224;, je ne pourrai t'en dire plus car c'est un produit de concession, et non pas de construction. En gros, c'est la popote du SAV et non pas du fabricant. Mais, le renseignement en concession n'est pas payant, lui. Et je te conseillerais de te rendre chez le distributeur au Losange le plus proche juste pour leur poser la question (service r&#233;ception entretien).



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.nameyourporsche.com/



Je m'en tire avec 941 EUR. C'est pas donn&#233;.


----------



## iMax (13 Novembre 2006)

Le bon gag du vendredi soir:

Je veux prendre la titine pour aller chez ma copine, je tourne la cl&#233;: rien. Pas un bruit de d&#233;marreur, pas un clac ou quoi que ce soit. La batterie est charg&#233;e (bah oui, elle a deux semaines), les voyants s'allument, tout fonctionne sauf ce foutu d&#233;marreur.

Bon, j'&#233;tais press&#233; et je pouvais pas faire autrement: j'ai pouss&#233;.  

Mais il a quand m&#234;me bien fallu r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me. Diagnostic apr&#232;s diverses mesures au voltm&#232;tre: sol&#233;no&#239;de mort.

Il a donc fallu mettre les mains &#224; la p&#226;te et sortir le d&#233;marreur (je vous dit pas comme c'est simple avec ce mini-capot et le moteur qui rentre au chausse-pied l&#224; dessous...  ).

Apr&#232;s une bonne heure &#224; pester pour chopper ces foutues vis &#224; coup de cl&#233; &#224; cliquets et de cardant dans cet espace r&#233;duit, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; sortir le bestiau, wouhou !  





D&#233;montage du sol&#233;no&#239;de, test, recherche de la panne.... &#199;a avait p&#233;t&#233; l&#224; (fl&#232;che): :mouais: 





J'ai sorti le fer &#224; souder et fait un gros point d'&#233;tain dessus. J'en ai profit&#233; pour d&#233;monter tout le d&#233;marreur que j'ai nettoy&#233; et graiss&#233;. J'ai remont&#233; le tout (en 20 minutes cette fois) dimanche noir vers minuit et tadaaa, &#231;a marche comme au premier jour ! 

Verdict: 2h30 de boulot et quelques centaines de francs d'&#233;conomis&#233;s pour faire poser un nouveau d&#233;marreur chez mon concessionnaire. 

&#199;a vaut la peine d'essayer.


----------



## SirG (13 Novembre 2006)

Toi, t'as une Clio.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Toi, t'as une Clio.



Twingo, je crois


----------



## SirG (13 Novembre 2006)

Ah ben oui. Elles sont le même moteur essence.:rose:


----------



## ultrabody (14 Novembre 2006)

au fait, tu nous a pas dit si tu est allé voir ta copine après ? :rateau:

tu y as été à l'heure ?? :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2006)

Oui, il l'a d&#233;mont&#233;e ensuite...

-> je sors...


----------



## iMax (14 Novembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> au fait, tu nous a pas dit si tu est allé voir ta copine après ? :rateau:
> 
> tu y as été à l'heure ?? :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Oui 



iMax a dit:


> J'étais pressé et je pouvais pas faire autrement: j'ai poussé.



:rateau:


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

Un petit message pour parler des nouvelles jante transparente!!   
c'est dingue comme concept je trouve troublant de voir tout le disque


----------



## ultrabody (14 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Un petit message pour parler des nouvelles jante transparente!!
> c'est dingue comme concept je trouve troublant de voir tout le disque



c'est un peu énorme comme jantes non ?? 
surtout la dernière !!
je ne pourrai jamais les mettre sur ma 'titine... 




:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2006)

C'est quoi comme matiere? plexiglas? plastique renforc&#233;?

Tu as un lien?


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

j'ai capté sa ici c'est pour le sema show


Jante Réalisée en polycarbonate translucide   
Quid du refroidissement de freins ? pas super je pense


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2006)

C'est original, reste à savoir si c'est homologué ....


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est original, reste à savoir si c'est homologué ....



Bha elle sont en à vendre   disponibles en 20, 22 ou 24 pouces et coûtent la "modique" somme de 1600 euros pièce.


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2006)

le prix.. la jacky touch se mérite là ...  

Ce qui est en vente n'est pas forcément accepté par les autorités ...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas parce qu'elles sont en vente que c'est homologu&#233;e 

Edith m'a grill&#233;e par la mouette


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> le prix.. la jacky touch se m&#233;rite l&#224; ...
> 
> Ce qui est en vente n'est pas forc&#233;ment accept&#233; par les autorit&#233;s ...






le_magi61 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce qu'elles sont en vente que c'est homologu&#233;e
> 
> Edith m'a grill&#233;e par la mouette


Grill&#233;, comme une cigarette. N'est-ce-pas La mouette?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2006)

J'ai arret&#233; il y a 4 semaines


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Novembre 2006)

Ouch, je me les mets tous &#224; dos. 

pas grave les gars, &#231;a passera. Moi, &#231;a fait 2 ans. 

P*tain, 2 ans!!!!


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouch, je me les mets tous à dos.
> 
> pas grave les gars, ça passera. Moi, ça fait 2 ans.
> 
> P*tain, 2 ans!!!!



2 ans, pour fêter tout sa on s'en grille une.?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> 2 ans, pour fêter tout sa on s'en grille une.?


Avec un cigare cubain, pourquoi pas?


----------



## iMax (14 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Un petit message pour parler des nouvelles jante transparente!!
> c'est dingue comme concept je trouve troublant de voir tout le disque



Pratique. Les jantes alu se salissaient d&#233;j&#224; pas assez vite...  



Paradise a dit:


> Quid du refroidissement de freins ? pas super je pense



Pas bien grave, c'est fait pour &#234;tre mont&#233; sur des voitures hors de prix qui rouleront &#224; 10mph dans les banlieues ricaines chics... 

En plus, &#231;a doit &#234;tre bien solide.  



Paradise a dit:


> Bha elle sont en &#224; vendre   disponibles en 20, 22 ou 24 pouces et co&#251;tent la "modique" somme de 1600 euros pi&#232;ce.



&#199;a fera tr&#232;s bien sur les Cadillac Escalade, Hummers et autres machins bling-bling de rapeur ricain.

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas ce qu'est le bling-bling et qui comprennent l'anglais, je leur conseille de regarder ce reportage de TopGear; tout y est dit.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5W6rZ05Roo

Questions trucs jacky &#224; la con, mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; reste la jante chrom&#233;e qui continue &#224; tourner quand la voiture est arr&#234;t&#233;e. 

Un pur truc &#224; la con de jacky ricain nourri a la Fast&Furious et clips &#224; chier.


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2006)

Dîtes moi les gens, vous qui contrairement à moi touchez en voiture, vous sauriez me conseiller sur cette vente svp ?


Mise en vente une 1ère fois et elle a pas dépassée les 12500  (le prix de réserve était à 13 500 ). L'argus étant selon lui à 15 000 

Remis en vente juste après, mon ami a baissé le prix de réserve. J'ai des doutes... je me demande si elle va partir.... il est où le problème ? Trop de voitures similaires ? Prix sur-estimé ? Dîtes moi si quelque chose vous dérange car je suis pas trop voiture, lui non plus et du coup on sait pas trop. Normalement sur ebay ça part bien mais là... 

La voiture en question.

Merci.


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

1. C'est certainement pas sur un site d'enchères qu'il en tirera le plus de ronds

2. Il y'a des quantités folles de 307 HDI sur le marché de l'occasion, on peut choisir sa couleur, ses options, son kilomètrage... 

L'argus n'est qu'une cote théorique, elle ne correspond pas aux prix du marché. Elle peut être inférieure ou supérieure. 

Par exemple, les Audi A3 TDI (poubelles prisées par les kékés et les cailleras) s'échangent bien en dessus de leur cote en raison de leur importante demande... :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> 1. C'est certainement pas sur un site d'ench&#232;res qu'il en tirera le plus de ronds




Pourtant pour un mac c'est le cas, y a quand m&#234;me &#233;norm&#233;ment de passage sur ebay, et en g&#233;n&#233;ral on a le prix du march&#233; boost&#233; par l'&#233;mulation des ench&#232;res, on pensait donc pour la voiture que &#231;a allait &#234;tre idem.

J'a bien vendu ma mini austin il y a peu, elle fonctionnait m&#234;me pas (sur le moment), je pensais la vendre 500 &#8364; grand maxi, j'en ai tir&#233; 1300 &#8364; sur ebay.


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Vi, mais je pense que pour des sommes pareilles, ce n'est pas pareil... 
D'autant plus que l'objet en question ici est une tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s banale 307 diesel grise ! 

Et le march&#233; de l'automobile d'occasion reste assez &#233;trange... :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2006)

Bon ok... je voulais surtout savoir si pour vous quelque chose clochait dans l'annonce ou pas ? Si vous aviez des conseils... et d'ailleurs pour la vente tu conseillerais quoi et où ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon ok... je voulais surtout savoir si pour vous quelque chose clochait dans l'annonce ou pas ? Si vous aviez des conseils... et d'ailleurs pour la vente tu conseillerais quoi et où ?


Pour les bagnoles, les gratuits de petites annonces fonctionnent tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## sylko (22 Novembre 2006)

L'hiver est à nos portes. Si vous ne savez plus que faire avec votre ancienne voiture. Voici une excellente idée.


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2006)

vroum vroum en irlande :love:


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

Modèles réduits


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> vroum vroum en irlande :love:



C'est quoi comme format *.smil ?


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2006)

real player


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)

Il ne devait pas rouler aux limitations


----------



## SirG (26 Novembre 2006)

Eux non plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il ne devait pas rouler aux limitations



Bah ! Tu serais un député russe proche de Poutine, 72 ème fortune mondiale de surcroit, tu y roulerais, toi, aux limitations, en Ferrari ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bah ! Tu serais un député russe proche de Poutine, 72 ème fortune mondiale de surcroit, tu y roulerais, toi, aux limitations, en Ferrari ?



Non j'engagerais un goûteur


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Non j'engagerais un goûteur




Ah non, ça, ce serait si tu étais *dans l'opposition* à Poutine !


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

Il y a surtout qu'ils ne savent pas piloter, mais simplement conduire


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bah ! Tu serais un député russe proche de Poutine, 72 ème fortune mondiale de surcroit, tu y roulerais, toi, aux limitations, en Ferrari ?



Sur la promenade en bas de chez moi vaut mieux oui.

Sinon on a vite fait de mourrir, ou presque...

La preuve..


----------



## doudou83 (28 Novembre 2006)

Une découverte de Paris au petit matin dans un bolide de course . (film de claude Lelouch)
J'espère que la vidéo n'est pas déjà passée ! Allez accrochez vos ceinture ça démarre:afraid:

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=5967384923877111213&q=lelouch


----------



## SirG (28 Novembre 2006)

Ben si. Déjà vu.


----------



## iMax (28 Novembre 2006)

Déja vu ! Et en plus elle est truquée ! 

Bah oui, tu as déja vu une Mercedes SL qui fait un bruit de Ferrari?


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

Nouveau Porsche Cayenne :







La suite ...


----------



## Paradise (4 Décembre 2006)

il y a quelques postes je prlais des cayennes que j'avais croisés!! c'était donc ca


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

> ...et sera disponible d&#233;but 2007 &#224; partir de 56000 &#8364; environ, et jusqu&#8217;&#224; 115000 &#8364; environ, soit des tarifs assez bien plac&#233;s dans cette cat&#233;gorie de v&#233;hicules...


benh voyons :sleep:


----------



## Paradise (4 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> benh voyons :sleep:



une broutille   mais bon si on aime les feux type "viper"


----------



## iMax (4 Décembre 2006)

C'est nul, y'a même pas de diesel.


----------



## sylko (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Nouveau Porsche Cayenne :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Toujours aussi gros, moche et inutile...


----------



## sylko (4 Décembre 2006)

Ma Sylkomobile a fait connaissance, dernièrement, avec ce monstre.

Son propriétaire ne m'avait pas vu en reculant. Je peux refaire mon aile arrière gauche.


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

C'est un aimant ta Sylkomobile ?  :afraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Décembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Ma Sylkomobile a fait connaissance, dernièrement, avec ce monstre.
> 
> Son propriétaire ne m'avait pas vu en reculant. Je peux refaire mon aile arrière gauche.




LA PLUS BELLE.... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Si un jour j'ai les moyens de m'acheter une voiture, ce sera celle là!

Jean Alesi en a eu un des premiers exemplaires, et il était sidéré par les performances... c'était à l'époque ou il avait quelques ferrari dans son garage et il diasit qu'elles roulaient toutes moins fort que sa bentley (si l'on excepte la F1 bien entendu)...
Et peut être pourriez vous m'aider à trouver un reportage-test d&ans un magazine écrit en français, publié il y a environ 5 ans, ou deux pilotes ont tourné pendant un WE avec une ferrari F50 et cette Bentleylove: :love:  )  sur un circuit en alternant le volant... et le match a fait que tous les chronos étaient en faveur de la Bentleylove: :love:  )... malgrès un poids légerement supérieur (de l'ordre de plus d'une tonne) et finalement un petit V8 à côté du gros V12, mais ça fait pas toujours tout d'en avoir une plus grosse sur un corps plus maigre...  

PS : le magazine s'appelait _quelquechose_ CARS et j'opterais pour un article de novembre-décembre 2000


----------



## iMax (4 Décembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Ma Sylkomobile a fait connaissance, dernièrement, avec ce monstre.
> 
> Son propriétaire ne m'avait pas vu en reculant. Je peux refaire mon aile arrière gauche.



Et bien, tu as du bol toi... :rose: 

C'est pas parce qu'on a une Bentley qu'on sait conduire. 

Au fait, t'en es toujours content de ta voiture hybride ? 

J'ai tenté d'influencer un proche pour qu'il en achète une, et ce proche a fini par prendre ceci (en automatique) sous prétexte que c'était plus haut et moins cher... :hein: 






Bilan, il a payé 38'000 balles sont 1.6 FSI boitoto et se plein maintenant de la consommation (qui frise les 10 litres en mixte). :love:


----------



## iMax (4 Décembre 2006)

En parlant de VW, voici leur dernier coup de pub un peu concon mais rigolo:

Un Touareg V10 T&#233;d&#233;hi pour tirer un 747




















Il est modifi&#233; tout plein: il a le pont court du V8 essence et il est lest&#233; (il p&#232;se 7 tonnes!) pour avoir suffisament d'adh&#233;rence...  

La boite doit en prendre un sacr&#233; coup ! 

Les d&#233;tails par ici, pour ceux qui causent hollandais


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

tiens quelques photos d'avions sympas


----------



## jeep2nine (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Nouveau Porsche Cayenne :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours un q aussi moche...


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

le 0 -60 miles en 2.9 secondes 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3qtfY0Ps74




*is king*
:king:


+ de photos​


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]u3qtfY0Ps74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a y est, tu l'a re&#231;u?

Et dire que c'est homologu&#233; sur route :affraid::affraid:


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> &#231;a y est, tu l'a re&#231;u ?


C'est pas la mienne, je n'ai "qu'un 1.6 zetec" (d'ailleurs l'an prochain bye be le 1.6 bonjour le 2.1  )
mais je gratte m&#234;me les ferrari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











une autre vid&#233;o
http://www.vsocial.com/video/?d=18098

je ne sais pourquoi la balise youtube ne fonctionne pas dans mon post


----------



## iMax (5 Décembre 2006)

Un monstre ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Un monstre ! :rateau:



Tu m'étonnes  
Même avec mon "petit" 1,6L je me fait des frayeurs au moins une fois par semaine :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

Objectif +400 km/h


----------



## Majintode (6 Décembre 2006)

J'ai croisé aujourd'hui une 106 XSi... Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu l'aimer cette voiture! La frime, des petites sensations bien sympa, le bruit du pot Devil... J'ai adoré la conduire, mais avec un peu de recul c'était un peu tendu pour un jeune permis... 
La voiture du djeunss' par excellence 
Le dernier coup de Peugeot avant d'enterrer complètement l'esprit 205 GTI...


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2006)

C'est une voiture bien sympa, c'est vrai ! 

Mais ça devient dur à trouver en full stock et en bon état.


----------



## Majintode (7 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> C'est une voiture bien sympa, c'est vrai !
> 
> Mais ça devient dur à trouver en full stock et en bon état.



C'est clair, il n'en existe quasiment plus, c'est bien dommage...
La plupart ont fini à la caisse, comme celle que j'ai connu... 
(je précise que ce n'est pas moi qui ai mis un terme à son existence )


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2006)

Si &#231;a vous interesse, j'ai une 106 1,1l essence de 92 &#224; vendre... :rateau:


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

Mon héros ! :rateau:


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

Aie !


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2006)

Forcément une Peugeot


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Forcément une Peugeot



Toi, t'as une Citron. Et c'est pareil maintenant.


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Toi, t'as une Citron. Et c'est pareil maintenant.



Je sais  

Mais la nouvelle Picasso est pas trop mal ..


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que Peugeot devient bof et que Citron devient bien...


----------



## Majintode (7 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eu il y a quelques années un Honda Civic de 1988... 1.4l, double carbu eek, 16 soupapes. 90 "vrais" chevaux. Cette voiture était très plaisante à conduire, mais consommait un peu trop...

La Civic qui me fait rêver, c'est celle-ci :


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> J'ai eu il y a quelques ann&#233;es un Honda Civic de 1988... 1.4l, double carbu eek, 16 soupapes. 90 "vrais" chevaux. Cette voiture &#233;tait tr&#232;s plaisante &#224; conduire, mais consommait un peu trop...
> 
> La Civic qui me fait r&#234;ver, c'est celle-ci :



Carbu double corps tu veux dire?

C'est sur que si tu ouvres toujours ce deuxi&#232;me corps, &#231;a doit consommer. 

&#199;a savait sucer &#224; l'&#233;poque.


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

C'est bientôt l'hiver ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Tous les carbus double-corps ne sont pas progressifs  Heureusement. Ça ressemble plutôt à un syndrôme super 5 GTX !!!  Là, on parle de japonaises


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, sur la deuche, c'&#233;tait ouvert/ferm&#233;, on sentait bien la diff&#233;rence. 

&#199;a poussait un (tout petit) peu mieux et &#231;a consommait le double 

Je suis nostalgique de ma deux pates que je n'ai pas eue longtemps... Je suis les petites annonces &#224; tout hasard :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Carbu double-corps progressif sur une deuch' ? T'es s&#251;r ? Je savais pas...


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Je suis nostalgique de ma deux pates que je n'ai pas eue longtemps... Je suis les petites annonces à tout hasard :rateau:



http://my.fr.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=414694270


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

Pas homologuée en Suisse (je te dis pas la merde pour le faire, avec les emmerdeurs qu'on a au service des autos)

La ligne d'échappement à l'air à refaire, c'est une 435 ou 425, un modèle 61... Trop d'inconvénients...

Mais c'est vrai qu'elle est pas chère


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081755 a dit:
			
		

> Carbu double-corps progressif sur une deuch' ? T'es sûr ? Je savais pas...



A partir de 81, en même temps que les freins à disques et l'accélérateur à cable.

J'avais une 78 simple corps, très économe. Mais j'ai aussi conduit une double corps, c'était justement pas trop progressif: on sentait bien le deuxième s'ouvrir.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

En fait la progressivit&#233; concerne le fait que la carburation progresse de 1 &#224; 2 corps  La majorit&#233; des doubles corps fonctionnent en alimentant avec les deux buses en m&#234;me temps


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081819 a dit:
			
		

> En fait la progressivité concerne le fait que la carburation progresse de 1 à 2 corps  La majorité des doubles corps fonctionnent en alimentant avec les deux buses en même temps



Ok, j'ignorais....


----------



## Majintode (7 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Carbu double corps tu veux dire?
> 
> C'est sur que si tu ouvres toujours ce deuxième corps, ça doit consommer.
> 
> Ça savait sucer à l'époque.



On parle aussi de double carbu, c'est selon.
En tout cas, ça envoyait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Bah ouais  Potentiellement, tu peux avoir un simple corps, ou un double corps, ou deux simples corps, ou encore deux doubles corps... Ce qui intervient ensuite dans ce genre de d&#233;cision dans la pr&#233;paration d'un moteur a un rapport avec la m&#233;canique des fluides. Dans le cas d'un simple ou un double corps, un seul carbu distribue pour toutes les chambres de combustion. Les pipes d'admissions sont "longues". Si on met deux carbus (simples ou doubles) on peut rapprocher les carburateurs des chambres et les pipes sont dites courtes. Le remplissage dans les deux cas ne sont pas identiques en terme de cons&#233;quences. Les longues pipes donnaient g&#233;n&#233;ralement des moteurs aux comportements plus coupleux que les courtes. Par contre, les courtes permettaient des remplissages plus rapides et donc des mont&#233;es en r&#233;gime plus &#233;lev&#233;es.
Enfin... c'est un des effets


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> On parle aussi de double carbu, c'est selon.
> En tout cas, &#231;a envoyait





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4082521 a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais  Potentiellement, tu peux avoir un simple corps, ou un double corps, ou deux simples corps, ou encore deux doubles corps... Ce qui intervient ensuite dans ce genre de d&#233;cision dans la pr&#233;paration d'un moteur a un rapport avec la m&#233;canique des fluides. Dans le cas d'un simple ou un double corps, un seul carbu distribue pour toutes les chambres de combustion. Les pipes d'admissions sont "longues". Si on met deux carbus (simples ou doubles) on peut rapprocher les carburateurs des chambres et les pipes sont dites courtes. Le remplissage dans les deux cas ne sont pas identiques en terme de cons&#233;quences. Les longues pipes donnaient g&#233;n&#233;ralement des moteurs aux comportements plus coupleux que les courtes. Par contre, les courtes permettaient des remplissages plus rapides et donc des mont&#233;es en r&#233;gime plus &#233;lev&#233;es.
> Enfin... c'est un des effets



Enfin, pour les carbus doubles corps, &#231;a d&#233;pend, il y avait deux conceptions, celle que tu &#233;voques (formule Renault entre autres) ou un second corps venait augmenter l'alimentation lorsque l'acc&#233;l&#233;rateur &#233;tait pouss&#233; au del&#224; d'un certain point, l&#224;, Chaton, tu as parfaitement raison, mais il y avait un autre type de double corps, comme les deux qui &#233;quipaient nagu&#232;re ma Simca 1100 TI ou les 1000 Rallye II et III par exemple, ou le carbu double corps est constitu&#233; en fait de deux carbus aliment&#233;s par une seule cuve. Sur ma 1100, j'avais donc un corps par cylindre et donc par pipe d'admission. Dans ce cas, on se retrouve plus pr&#232;s d'une config &#224; 4 carbus que d'une &#224; deux et pour l'&#233;poque (1974), 83 ch (din ou 106 SAE) pour 1300 cc, &#231;a envoyait pas mal !.


----------



## soget (8 Décembre 2006)

clio williams vs clio sport 200 cv

clio williams vs clio sport 200 cv


----------



## Majintode (8 Décembre 2006)

soget a dit:


> clio williams vs clio sport 200 cv
> 
> clio williams vs clio sport 200 cv



Excellentissime ! Le pilote s'&#233;clate comme un petit fou au volant des deux clios !!! 
J'ai eu la chance de conduire une fois une Clio Williams... De la sauvagerie &#224; l'&#233;tat pure... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Relis-moi Pascal  Je parle bien aussi des doubles carbus double corps 
Maintenant... on peut aussi parler des quadruples corps


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4083892 a dit:
			
		

> Relis-moi Pascal  Je parle bien aussi des doubles carbus double corps
> Maintenant... on peut aussi parler des



Ah non ! ah non ! Ça, on peut pas en parler, avec une consommation pareille, c'est forcément hors charte ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Ah &#231;a !!! C'est clair que &#231;a suce pas mal...  Passons


----------



## iMax (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4083892 a dit:
			
		

> Relis-moi Pascal  Je parle bien aussi des doubles carbus double corps
> Maintenant... on peut aussi parler des quadruples corps



Oui, ça c'est pour les V8 ricains :love: :love: 
Des moteurs extraordinaires ça... :love:


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2006)

ce qui est important c'est le rapport poids /puissance


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2006)

Un peu comme en escalade.


----------



## iMax (9 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> ce qui est important c'est le rapport poids /puissance



Oui. Plutôt pas mal en ce qui concerne quelque chose comme une AC Cobra, une Camaro SS ou une Mustang Shelby.


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2006)

compar&#233; &#224; une tiger z100 j'en suis moins s&#251;r


----------



## soget (13 Décembre 2006)

TT Vs Z4


----------



## iMax (13 Décembre 2006)

TT ? Berk.


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2006)

mon jouet est cass&#233;  
je l'ai amen&#233; chez l'electricien pour une panne non identifiable, bilan : changement de l'alternateur pour cause de contacts internes fautifs.
mais le lendemain, sur l'autoroute j'ai perdu la courroie de l'alternateur qui fait aussi le circuit de refroidissement
et donc le reservoir du liquide de refroidissement sous la pression a explos&#233;
bouhhh tout cass&#233; mon jouet, je ne sais pas encore si je dois changer me moteur ou pas


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2006)

Si la courroie s'est barrée, c'est qu'elle a été mal tendue !

C'est au garagiste d'assumer !


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Si la courroie s'est barrée, c'est qu'elle a été mal tendue !
> 
> C'est au garagiste d'assumer !



Il assume ... à moitié :mouais: :hein: :modo:


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2006)

Tu devrais gueuler pour le faire assumer à 100%, menacer de contacter des associations de consommateurs, etc. C'est pas à toi d'assumer un mauvais boulot de sa part que tu as payé, non ?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Merci Père Noël !             







Il m'a apporté un stage de pilotage à bord d'une F430 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2006)

Oh p utain... :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Décembre 2006)

Joli cadeau.  

Une sportive hybride par Toyota. 
Autant pour la Prius, j'aime le concept autant ici ça semble être un gadget pour se donner bonne conscience. 
Rajouter un moteur électrique à un 3,5l essence... 
J'aurais préféré un concept de voiture très légère, avec un 1,2l + moteur électrique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Merci P&#232;re No&#235;l !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quel jour ? _qu'on &#233;vite la r&#233;gion_


----------



## naas (26 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Il m'a apporté un stage de pilotage à bord d'une F430 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



m'en fous; même pas mal de toute façon    OINNNNNNNNNNNNNN :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:

tu nous fais une vidéo sur you tube après hein


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2006)

et les freins, alors ? 

il faut penser à de bons freins aussi :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## naas (27 Décembre 2006)

question aux experts  :
sur un ford mondeo 1,6 zetec injection, quelles sont les caract&#233;ristiques (pression, d&#233;bit) de la pompe d'injection (en ligne) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2006)

Alors pour le d&#233;bit (de boissons), en pression, il y a Leiffe, Trappistes, Geuze, Mort subite, et limonade pour les petits.


----------



## naas (28 Décembre 2006)

tssss  comment &#231;a m&#212;ssieur et la north star d'alfred c'est de l'eau peut &#234;tre   
bon et sinon ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> tssss  comment ça mÔssieur et la north star d'alfred c'est de l'eau peut être
> bon et sinon ?



Soyez indulgent, mon bon monsieur, avec un pauvre amateur de cidre qui a eu bien du mal à retrouver dans sa mémoire quatre noms de bières autres que celles qu'on trouve en packs de 48 canettes au Carchan du coin :rateau:


----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2006)

Le p&#232;re no&#235;l m' a apport&#233; &#231;&#224;:






A 90, j' estime etre a fond les manettes...
D&#233;j&#224;: pas de ceintures de s&#233;curit&#233; (&#231;&#224; n' encourage pas &#224; la vitesse)






A part &#231;&#224;, ce type de voiture est tr&#232;s sympa a conduire.


----------



## naas (28 Décembre 2006)

patlek a dit:


> Le p&#232;re no&#235;l m' a apport&#233; &#231;&#224;:


tr&#232;s joli, elle a l'air en parfait &#233;tat  , c'est quoi le boiter noir au dessus, il ne semble pas d'&#233;poque lui


----------



## sylko (28 Décembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Joli cadeau.
> 
> Une sportive hybride par Toyota.
> Autant pour la Prius, j'aime le concept autant ici &#231;a semble &#234;tre un gadget pour se donner bonne conscience.
> ...



Il s'agit plut&#244;t de r&#233;cup&#233;rer l'&#233;nergie du freinage, afin de booster l'acc&#233;l&#233;ration. Ce principe sera bient&#244;t adopt&#233; en Formule 1.


----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> tr&#232;s joli, elle a l'air en parfait &#233;tat  , c'est quoi le boiter noir au dessus, il ne semble pas d'&#233;poque lui





Elle est en tr&#233;s bon &#233;tat , le boitier noir, c' est un rajout (qui sort du cendrier):
Temp&#233;rature du moteur , compte tours, et voltmetre (charge batterie).


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2006)

patlek a dit:


> Le père noël m' a apporté çà:
> 
> http://patlek.chez-alice.fr/simca/simca12.jpg
> 
> ...



C'est une Aronde 1300 (7cv), sa vitesse de pointe doit normalement tourner autour de 130 Km/h. La version 6cv pointait déjà à 115/120. Si tu ne dépasse pas le 90, il doit y avoir un problème, soit de réglage (allumage/carburation), soit de moteur rincé. Pour savoir, il faudrait lui prendre les compressions après les réglages précités, si ça ne s'améliore pas.


----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2006)

C' est une 6 chevaux (moteur Rush). Je ne la force pas non plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2006)

patlek a dit:


> C' est une 6 chevaux (moteur Rush). Je ne la force pas non plus.



Alors, il y a eu changement de moteur, carrosserie et tableau de bord sont ceux d'une 7 cv.

Ci dessous, une 6cv et trois 7cv : la baguette lat&#233;rale de la 6cv &#233;tait incurv&#233;e, celle de la 7 droite, la 6cv &#233;tait marqu&#233;e (avant et arri&#232;re) "ARONDE", la 7cv "SIMCA", le compteur de vitesse de la 6CV &#233;tait une bande continue qui se d&#233;pla&#231;ait lat&#233;ralement dans une fen&#234;tre, celui de la 7cv une aiguille classique. la tienne ressemble donc &#224; une 7cv avec des enjoliveurs de 6cv, bizarre.


----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2006)

Il y a des tas de modèles d' Aronde p 60.

Mon moteur est un Rush il n' a pas du etre changé. Dans les moteurs rush, il y a le super rush (ce qui n' est pas le mien).

Elle est déclarée a 6 ch fiscaux (carte grise)

L' étoile 6 (6 chevaux) a la baguette droite:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2006)

patlek a dit:


> L' étoile 6 (6 chevaux) a la baguette droite:



Pas jusqu'en 61, en tout cas, peut-être les derniers modèles de 62 ou 63 ?


----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2006)

En preuve ultime: le livret de la voiture (d' &#233;poque)






Une MONTLHERY aurait &#233;t&#233; plus p&#233;chue.


----------



## jeep2nine (4 Janvier 2007)

J'avais fait ma lettre, passé ma commande... Il y avait juste une ligne, trois lettres : DB9
Et puis... rien   Je ne l'ai pas reçue, que dalle...
Alors, je me console en regardant ces photos 














Je vais faire comme ma fille, je vais arrêter de croire au Père Noël !!


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2007)

Beeelllleeee, Beeeellleeeee Encore Plus Beeelllleee


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Arr&#234;te !!!! C'&#233;tait le slogan chant&#233; par Julien Clerc dans la pub pour la visa !!!! Celle sur le porte-avions !!!! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Quoique&#8230; J'ai un doute. Ce n'&#233;tait pas plut&#244;t "J'aime, j'aime j'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime ?" Me souviens plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4115719 a dit:
			
		

> Quoique J'ai un doute. Ce n'était pas plutôt "J'aime, j'aime j'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime ?" Me souviens plus.




Shame shame shame ?


----------



## dellys (4 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4115705 a dit:
			
		

> Arr&#234;te !!!! C'&#233;tait le slogan chant&#233; par Julien Clerc dans la pub pour la visa !!!! Celle sur le porte-avions !!!! :affraid:




Bah nan, c'&#233;tait pas celle-l&#224; :

[youtube]WJ2pQpZI7Ng[/youtube]

En revanche, y'avait bien du Julien Clerc !


On va trouver :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2007)

je connais un des cameramen qui avait travaill&#233; sur cette pub, et il m'a expliqu&#233; que : d'une ils ont du beaucoup, mais alors beaucoup la renforcer et la plomber pour la catapulter, sinon, elle se disloquait totalement, 
de deux, c'est est encore une autre sur le sous marin, compl&#232;tement fictive etcompos&#233;e uniquement de structure tridimensionnelles, parce que, au premier &#233;ssai elle est remont&#233;e comme une cr&#232;pe...
et apr&#232;s il avait fait celle de l'AX sur la muraille de chine... dur comme taf...


----------



## dellys (4 Janvier 2007)

Trouvé.
C'était la BX

[YOUTUBE]S65qYryNf34[/YOUTUBE]

repris sans Julien Clerc

[YOUTUBE]Y3LtSyfhWIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

Pour la voiture ...

[YOUTUBE]tK8BpNwDH3w&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

Programme : ici


----------



## Nephou (4 Janvier 2007)

jeep2nine a dit:


> J'avais fait ma lettre, passé ma commande... Il y avait juste une ligne, trois lettres : DB9
> Et puis... rien   Je ne l'ai pas reçue, que dalle...
> Alors, je me console en regardant ces photos
> 
> ...



 merci je sais enfin le nom de la voiture garée hier à côté du boulot _je suis nul en voiture quand ça sort de la kangoo   _


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2007)

remarque que la kangoo n'est pas &#224; proprement parler une voiture :bebe:  

la mouette ton lien ne marche pas, c'est dommage car on dirais la voiture de sylko :love:


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

Bizarre ici ça fonctionne


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Janvier 2007)

Chez moi aussi...
naas, c'est du youtube, ce ne serait as bloqu&#233; chez toi par harsard?


----------



## naas (5 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Programme : ici


le lien youtube fonctionnait c'était le lien du forum qui me renvoyait vers une erreur de base de donnée, c'est résolu aujourd'hui


----------



## sylko (22 Janvier 2007)

Nouvelle Jaguar


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Nouvelle Jaguar
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/129/323256101_25158c0be5.jpg



kekchose me dit qu'à haute vitesse sur l'autoroute, elle doit être assez bruyante


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2007)

La voiture qui la suit risque de voire pleuvoir les papillons


----------



## ultrabody (27 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> kekchose me dit qu'à haute vitesse sur l'autoroute, elle doit être assez bruyante



elle doit perdre certainement sa "peinture" ^^


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2007)

Richard Hammond's explique son crash, ce mec est un malade.


----------



## La mouette (29 Janvier 2007)

Cette émission est incroyable ..

Merci pour le lien


----------



## sylko (31 Janvier 2007)

*This video has been removed at the request of copyright owner British Broadcasting Corporation because its content was used without permission


*


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2007)

pff trop nuls :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2007)

Font ch*** à virer ces liens.


----------



## naas (2 Février 2007)

Comment être en note de frais et s'amuser à conduire :love:


----------



## sylko (2 Février 2007)

Wowwww, elle est quand même chouette ta titine.  

Je veux la même en hybride.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> Comment être en note de frais et s'amuser à conduire :love:



Elle est réparée?

Elle est vraiment terrible :love::love:


----------



## naas (2 Février 2007)

En hybride ... hummm l&#224; je vais avoir du mal, il n'y a d&#233;j&#224; pas trop de place pour le moteur alors tu imagines en hybride  remarque je peux virer le siege passager 
mais m&#234;me comme &#231;a je vais avoir du mal &#224; me comparer &#224; la sylkomobile 

Vi elle est repar&#233;e :love: maintenant ce genre de trucs tu sais c'est jamais vraiment r&#233;par&#233;, &#231;a fait partie du jeu de mettre les mains dedans 

_(et mon lien cach&#233; ?  )_


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Wowwww, elle est quand même chouette ta titine.
> 
> Je veux la même en hybride.



et pourquoi pas en gazoil tant qu'on y est...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> En hybride ... hummm là je vais avoir du mal, il n'y a déjà pas trop de place pour le moteur alors tu imagines en hybride  remarque je peux virer le siege passager
> mais même comme ça je vais avoir du mal à me comparer à la sylkomobile
> 
> Vi elle est reparée :love: maintenant ce genre de trucs tu sais c'est jamais vraiment réparé, ça fait partie du jeu de mettre les mains dedans
> ...



pas de son au boulot, je regarde ce soir


----------



## naas (2 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> et pourquoi pas en gazoil tant qu'on y est...



pendant 24 heures et sur une audi


----------



## tinibook (2 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> Comment être en note de frais et s'amuser à conduire :love:





C'est une Cat? En tout cas elle est superbe!!   :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> pendant 24 heures et sur une audi



certes, certes... mais c'est exactement le contre exemple flagrant des dérives sportives... Audi gagne avec un moteur diesel, d'accord... mais sans règlementation. Je m'explique : vu qu'il n'y a jamais eu d'équivalent autre (à part une victoire aux 500 miles d'indianapolis en 29 je crois), Audi a pu faire une voiture pour gagner
- sans limitation de cylindrée...
- sans limitation de capacité réservoir
- avec une réévaluation du poids et de la jauge de l'ensemble du chassis... laissé à leur seule appréciation...

Bref, c'est comme faire courir côte à côte des F1 et des nascars, ça n'a que peu de valeurs de comparaison...


----------



## naas (2 Février 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> C'est une Cat? En tout cas elle est superbe!!   :love:



c'est une tiger racing E1, même principe que les cat mais en plus moderne et plus ... spartiate et aussi moins chèr


----------



## tinibook (2 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> c'est une tiger racing E ... spartiate et aussi moins chèr



  Purée 630 kg!! C'est un vrai kart ton engin... Et niveau moulin tu lui as collé le Zetec ou celui d'une... GT40?


----------



## naas (2 Février 2007)

pour l'instant c'est un 1.6 zetec car .... il etait pas cher et dispo
si les finances vont mieux cet &#233;t&#233; je le remplace par le 2 litres


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

HS : 
naas, il est enorme ton lien 
/HS


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]CtDsAGd7uj8&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OXqYbNEiW0Y&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SsGeQby7Jnw&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (2 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> certes, certes... mais c'est exactement le contre exemple flagrant des dérives sportives... Audi gagne avec un moteur diesel, d'accord... mais sans règlementation. Je m'explique : vu qu'il n'y a jamais eu d'équivalent autre (à part une victoire aux 500 miles d'indianapolis en 29 je crois), Audi a pu faire une voiture pour gagner
> - sans limitation de cylindrée...
> - sans limitation de capacité réservoir
> - avec une réévaluation du poids et de la jauge de l'ensemble du chassis... laissé à leur seule appréciation...
> ...


 
Cette année, il y aura de la concurrence.


----------



## naas (3 Février 2007)

La mouette cette bagnole je l'ai vu sur gyzmo elle est terrible :love: mais bon faut vraiment un temps sec plus un terrain militaire d&#233;saffect&#233; et ... 22k&#163; c'est pas gagn&#233; :bebe:


----------



## iMax (8 Février 2007)

:rateau:

[YOUTUBE]QYS3pVP2dLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (8 Février 2007)

le silence est impressionant !
tu t'attends &#224; ce qu'il hurle que le bruit du moteur couvre sa voix et non !
&#224; 400 kilmo&#232;etres heure ....
du grand art 

quand tu compares avec le reportage de turbo, tu comprends pourquoi nos petits gars de top gear ont du succ&#232;s.

lien vers le site officiel


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> le silence est impressionant !
> tu t'attends à ce qu'il hurle que le bruit du moteur couvre sa voix et non !
> à 400 kilmoèetres heure ....
> du grand art



Par contre, au moment de la présentation du chèque d'achat de la bagnole, c'est ton banquier, qui doit hurler à la mort !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> le silence est impressionant !
> tu t'attends à ce qu'il hurle que le bruit du moteur couvre sa voix et non !
> à 400 kilmoèetres heure ....
> du grand art
> ...



C'est sur qu'entre turbo qui mesure la profondeur des boites à gants :rateau: et top Gear avec le Stig, c'est pas le même niveau...


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

IMPRESSIONNANT !!!! 

Plus rapide que les F1 en ligne droite :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> IMPRESSIONNANT !!!!
> 
> Plus rapide que les F1 en ligne droite :love: :love:



Ben, remarque, les F1 sont loin d'être des parangons de vitesse de pointe. Par rapport à cette voiture, elles souffrent de leur CX d'épouvantail à moineaux, et des limitations qui leurs sont imposées côté moteur, même les monoplaces américaines type Indy cars sont plus rapides grâce à leurs moteurs plus puissants (pour le CX, par contre ... ).

Mais si tu sors des lignes droites, alors là, tu verra qui est le plus rapide


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si tu sors des lignes droites, alors là, tu verra qui est le plus rapide



Les sièges en cuire, la climatisation, et un bon morceau de musique, me feront oublier les dépassements en virage de ces F1 ...


----------



## davdenice (8 Février 2007)

Hier je suis allé voir la Volvo C30 en concession.
A mon avis, les autres automobiles compactes du segment Premium, c'est à dire Audi A3 et BMW série 1 ont du soucis à se faire : la ligne de la C30 est on ne peut plus originale et classieuse, et les tarifs sont agressifs (2000 euros de différence à finition équivalente par rapport aux teutonnes).
Bref, je suis sous le charme, surtout en noir, et avec quelques options qui font bien : sièges en cuir, xénon, système hi-fi haut de gamme. De plus elle est disponible avec un 1.8 125ch flex-fuel.
J'adore.

:love::love::love:


----------



## dellys (8 Février 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Hier je suis allé voir la Volvo C30 en concession.
> A mon avis, les autres automobiles compactes du segment Premium, c'est à dire Audi A3 et BMW série 1 ont du soucis à se faire : la ligne de la C30 est on ne peut plus originale et classieuse, et les tarifs sont agressifs (2000 euros de différence à finition équivalente par rapport aux teutonnes).
> Bref, je suis sous le charme, surtout en noir, et avec quelques options qui font bien : sièges en cuir, xénon, système hi-fi haut de gamme. De plus elle est disponible avec un 1.8 125ch flex-fuel.
> J'adore.
> ...



Il manque l'option coffre.

Il est à peine plus grand que celui d'une Mini...:mouais: 

Mais bon, y'a vraiment qu'à ce niveau qu'elle ne supporte pas la comparaison avec les 2 autres que tu nommes (manque l'Alfa 147).


----------



## davdenice (8 Février 2007)

On achète pas la C30 pour emmener Mamie et Youki en vacances à Palavas 
Le coffre suffit amplement pour deux personnes


----------



## dellys (8 Février 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> On ach&#232;te pas la C30 pour emmener Mamie et Youki en vacances &#224; Palavas
> Le coffre suffit amplement pour deux personnes



Certes, mais avec une Audi A3 ou une s&#233;rie 1, c'est possible 


Et si c'est pour 2 personnes, pourquoi avoir mis des places &#224; l'arri&#232;re ?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2007)

Avec &#231;a, &#231;a devrait aller


----------



## dellys (8 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Avec ça, ça devrait aller



Sinon, y'a toujours la bonne vieille solution :


----------



## sylko (8 Février 2007)

Y'a pas à dire, elles sont solides ces Toyota! 

[YOUTUBE]DQe-v1IneGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Y'a pas &#224; dire, elles sont solides ces Toyota!



Incroyable.... je vais tout de suite essayer avec ma Corolla.


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2007)

Déjà vu, mais on ne s'en lasse pas 

Vraiment impressionnant. 

Tu essaies quand avec ta Prius ?


----------



## sylko (9 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Déjà vu, mais on ne s'en lasse pas
> 
> Vraiment impressionnant.
> 
> Tu essaies quand avec ta Prius ?


 
J'ai déjà testé plusieurs fois!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2007)

Quesqu'il a fait 
Il a voulu te doubler au cedez le passage? 
Tu faisais la course avec lui ou quoi? :casse:


----------



## dellys (9 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; test&#233; plusieurs fois!
> 
> ***Images Prius KC***



Il t'a pas entendu arriver ? 

C'est le risque avec cet engin electrique &#224; basse vitesse


----------



## sylko (9 Février 2007)

J'attendais sagement au cédez-le-passage. Et Léon, avec son gros camion, ne m'avait tout simplement pas vu! 

Mais c'est une vieille histoire. Depuis, j'ai eu deux autres accidents. A chaque fois, on me rentre dedans le côté gauche.


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2007)

C'&#233;tait quoi le deuxi&#232;me d&#233;j&#224; ?  

Sinon, je crois savoir que la solidit&#233; des carters Toyota en milieu parisien, c'est pas tout &#224; fait &#231;a.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Février 2007)

sinon, j'ai une amie....   :rateau: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMLt28n0-M[/YOUTUBE]the worst


----------



## dellys (9 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> sinon, j'ai une amie....   :rateau:
> 
> [youtube]7RMLt28n0-M[/youtube]the worst



C'est mieux l&#224; 

Pour les balises vid&#233;o il faut juste mettre le "num&#233;ro" de la vid&#233;o (le truc bizarre &#224; droite du v=)

Ca ressemble &#224; &#231;a :  [youtub*]7RMLt28n0-M[/youtub*]


----------



## sylko (9 Février 2007)

Oui, je l'avais déjà vue. Elle est dingue cette vidéo!


----------



## dellys (9 Février 2007)

J'ai trouvé des copines que j'ai posté ici 

Et je résiste pas à celle ci :

[YOUTUBE]ExIiDwxcIAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (9 Février 2007)

Voici des photos d'un engin assez particulier que je croise de temps à autre sur mon trajet pour aller travailler.


----------



## naas (9 Février 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s sympa comme concept


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> sinon, j'ai une amie....   :rateau:




Rhoooo ! Elle a recommencé ... Déjà, la dernière fois ...


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2007)

Si ce n'est la barri&#232;re , rien &#224; redire. 

Il/Elle occupe parfaitement la place disponible, il/elle a m&#234;me pens&#233; &#224; replier les roues avant


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Voici des photos d'un engin assez particulier que je croise de temps à autre sur mon trajet pour aller travailler.



ça se conduit dès 14 ans ou 16 ans ça, non?


----------



## SirG (10 Février 2007)

En fait, l'intérieur possède une banquette une voire deux places et un guidon. Donc, je pense que çà doit pouvoir se conduire plus jeune. Mais attention: l'absence d'immatriculation le réserve à une utilisation limitée.


----------



## fable (10 Février 2007)

dellys a dit:


> J'ai trouvé des copines que j'ai posté ici
> 
> Et je résiste pas à celle ci :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ExIiDwxcIAM[/YOUTUBE]



PTDR!


----------



## fable (11 Février 2007)

Vu que c'est pas vroom vroom tauto, je post une photo de ma moto, une MTX qui &#224; mon &#226;ge, n&#233; en 1990.

C'est super &#224; conduire ! Pas mal de truc on &#233;t&#233; refait depuis.
Je bricole tout moi m&#234;me tout seul comme un grand.
Question pignon, j'ai mis du 15x49.

Y'a un kit malossi on va dire... pcq je l'ai refait moi-m&#234;me et que j'ai pons&#233; le cylindre (et surtout que le cylindre &#224; &#233;t&#233; faire par moi chez un le p&#232;re d'un pote, avec une mati&#232;re composite dont je retiens pas le nom en gros &#231;a &#224; le poids et les avantages du carbu-alu). Tout la ligne d'&#233;chappement est une proma (la meilleure pour ce mod&#232;le) j'ai isol&#233; toutes les parties possible avec du sillicone (le m&#234;me que celui pour les baignoires lOOl  ) tu coup j'ai quasi pas plus de briut que si elle &#233;tait brid&#233;e (et j'ai bourr&#233;e la cartouche de laine de roche &#224; la faire vomir).

J'ai fait une grosse pr&#233;pa-moteur (des heures de boulot).

Bref m&#234;me si elle est est&#233;tiquement tr&#232;s moche, je l'adore :love: 

Et surtout, tr&#232;s grande fiert&#233;: JE PISSE TOUT LE MONDE &#224; L'&#233;COLE !!! Alors tous ces fils &#224; papa avec leurs HM kit&#233; &#224; la ligne V6, moi je les laisse sur place  :love: et &#231;a quand on a pas bcp de sous mais qu'on est bon (soyons pas faussement mod&#232;ste)en m&#233;canique &#231;a fait tjrs tr&#232;s plaisir 

Elle d&#233;velopep 14,5cv 136km/h sur le rouleau des flics (le fr&#232;re d'un pote qui y travaille m'a permis de tester) et 136km/h sur rouleau c'est autre chose que ces mecs qui disent tap&#233; 110 en rue  pas mal pour un petite 49cc.

Bref c'est mon b&#233;b&#233;, m&#234;me si l&#224; je passe le plus clair de mon temps &#224; bosser pr pouvoir m'acheter une DRZ 400 sm avec une ligne Devil  :love: :love: :love:  (en noir bien s&#251;r)


----------



## davdenice (12 Février 2007)

Et dire que certains trouvent leur Mac bruyant ...:mouais:


----------



## fable (12 Février 2007)

davdenice a dit:


> Et dire que certains trouvent leur Mac bruyant ...:mouais:


c'est sur que je tiens pas la comparaison


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]G6MJVzXbqRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (12 Février 2007)

C'est un peu comme se pointer à une AES avec un PC portable et gueuler que les macs c'est de la merde.


----------



## fable (12 Février 2007)

lol !

sympa la vid


----------



## iMax (12 Février 2007)

Si je devais choisir UNE voiture de r&#234;ve, ce serait un truc comme &#231;a... :love: 

Montez le son... 

[YOUTUBE]_ycmjh8VCoQ[/YOUTUBE] :rateau:

Vous l'aurez devin&#233;...


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Février 2007)

j'en ai conduit une, une fois... pas mal


----------



## naas (13 Février 2007)

J'ai un copain qui vient de finir une ac cobra aux us bas&#233;e sur un moteur de mustang avec une peinture bleue et deux lignes, elle est tout simplement magnifique


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai un copain qui vient de finir une ac cobra aux us bas&#233;e sur un moteur de mustang avec une peinture bleue et deux lignes, elle est tout simplement magnifique



Tiens, en parlant de Cobra, j'en ai test&#233; une la semaine pass&#233;e, sur ... la version HD de Gran Turismo 4 sur Playstation 3, comme dis mon fils, "&#231;a d&#233;chire grave" 

C'est vrai qu'en regardant la redif, on &#224; vraiment l'impression de voir un film, &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, la version normale sur play 2, pourtant d&#233;j&#224; pas mal, fait pixellis&#233;e &#224; mort


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2007)

La suite : ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> http://blog.coker.com/wp-content/images/Volkswagen.jpg
> 
> La suite : ici



Manque apparemment un bout de ton lien !



			
				Le lien de la Mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, no posts matched your criteria.


----------



## iMax (13 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> La suite : ici



J'en ai trouvé un de ces Kombi T1 (aménagé camping) vers chez moi, j'espère que le proprio me le lachera pour 500 balles. (rouille, ne démarre pas, ne freine plus... )

On peut toujours rêver.


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2007)

un lien qui fonctionne


----------



## Foguenne (13 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant de Cobra, j'en ai testé une la semaine passée, sur ... la version HD de Gran Turismo 4 sur Playstation 3, comme dis mon fils, "ça déchire grave"
> 
> C'est vrai qu'en regardant la redif, on à vraiment l'impression de voir un film, à côté, la version normale sur play 2, pourtant déjà pas mal, fait pixellisée à mort



Je serais capable d'acheter cette console uniquement pour ce jeux.
(je ne suis pas trop jeux vidéo à part les jeux de vroumvroum.  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je serais capable d'acheter cette console uniquement pour ce jeux.
> (je ne suis pas trop jeux vid&#233;o &#224; part les jeux de vroumvroum.  )



A vrai dire, mon fils a une tonne de jeux sur sa play 2, mais en dehors de celui l&#224; (et de sa version 3), le seul que j'ai appr&#233;ci&#233;, c'est total Immertion Racing, qui personnalise les pilotes "bots" (si tu leur fait une crasse &#224; une course, il s'en souviennent &#224; la suivante, et ne te ratent pas )


----------



## Foguenne (15 Février 2007)

on va rebatiser ce thread topgear...    America vs Europe


----------



## iMax (15 Février 2007)

Y'a cette manche aussi... 

[YOUTUBE]EoXDTSa1Gco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (15 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> on va rebatiser ce thread topgear...    America vs Europe



american car are ... just rubbish :bebe:  
ce mot me fait trop rire rubbish, non mais c'est vrai quand m&#234;me ils font de ces veaux...

(euh par contre c'est &#224; base de mercedes mais chuttt faut pas le dire    )

dis donc cela vaut le coup de voir les commentaires aussi
ils sont pas trop contents nos amis am&#233;ricains
d&#233;j&#224; que le coup de l'elise leur etait rest&#233; en travers :sick:


----------



## Picouto (23 Février 2007)

And ze ouineur is... :mouais:


----------



## naas (23 Février 2007)

et si tu nous en disais plus sur le concours de design de peugeot ? (genre des infos avec des liens  )


----------



## sylko (23 Février 2007)

Tr&#232;s belle r&#233;alisation de KTM &#233;galement.

Ici et l&#224;!

KTM X-Box


----------



## Paradise (23 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Très belle réalisation de KTM également.
> 
> Ici et là!
> 
> KTM X-Box




belle mais c'est une x-Box


----------



## naas (23 Février 2007)

Je lui trouve une tr&#232;s belle gueulle les ktm etaient (sont encore ?) des brutes question acceleration, les husqy a cot&#233; etaient tranquilles  j'aimerais bien voir celle la sur un circuit.
pour une premi&#232;re ktm fait fort au moins d'un point de vue design
il faudra tout de m&#234;me un pare brise pour les pierres sinon cela risque de faire un peu mal :sick:

par contre je suis all&#233; sur le site du constructeur et rien, nada, niet m&#234;me du cot&#233; presse !

un autre article


----------



## sylko (23 Février 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> belle mais c'est une x-Box



X-Box ou X-Bow? 

Bon, on s'en fout, finalement...


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Février 2007)

enfin du renouvelement, et du design, il &#233;tait temps que quelque chose de nouveau ous arive, merci Sylk'OOOO


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Très belle réalisation de KTM également.
> 
> Ici et là!
> 
> ...



Ils se sont gourré, ils ont mis du noir au lieu du bleu "marine"    

Hein ? Comment ça, ça n'est pas le nouveau véhicule de service des modos de MacGe ? :mouais:


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

Elle me fait vraiment penser au super seven replica version moderne cette KTM


----------



## Picouto (24 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> et si tu nous en disais plus sur le concours de design de peugeot ? (genre des infos avec des liens  )


mucho desolado, ça se passe là


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> mucho desolado, &#231;a se passe l&#224;



j'aime bien dans les 7 vainqueurs la speedlite l'arri&#232;re du e-motion, le cub vu de dessus est un belle forme (mais de derri&#232;re...) 

dans les 20 finalistes je me verrais bien conduire la aire :love:

mais je trouve malgr&#233; tout que cela reste bien de de&#231;&#224; du vainqueur de 2006


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2007)

un chtit lien juste pour nass


----------



## naas (28 Février 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> un chtit lien juste pour nass



:love: :love: :love: la csr 200 est un monstre 220 cv pour 600 kilos = 2.7 kilos par cheval   
c'est 2 fois plus puissant que la mienne 
 tu sais que l&#224; il y a pas mal de monde qui se gare sur le cot&#233;

(hier j'ai une jaguar qui a voulu faire la malin alors qu'il m'a vu arriver dans son retro, il a commenc&#233; &#224; accelerer, quand il a vu que je lui collais toujours apr&#232;s 30 secondes d'acc&#233;leration il m'a laiss&#233; passer    )


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2007)

j'imagine le genre de caisse ou le plaisir de conduire est au maximum  rien qu'avec une mini (Ancienne version ) c'était super délire alors avec ce type de bolide


----------



## naas (28 Février 2007)

le plus flippant c'est d'&#233;viter les radars :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

regardez du coté des prog pour tel portable genre "vitesse limite" et autres... installer, installer la liste des radars et appréciez.


----------



## justme (2 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ...et appréciez.




Et je suis gentil


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Mars 2007)

Twingo 2 (version GT 1.2 turbo 100 Ch).

'+


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2007)

contre l'abbart




bon franchement le pr&#233;f&#232;re la clio


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> contre l'abbart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est bleu ton image, on ne vient rien


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mars 2007)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Twingo 2 (version GT 1.2 turbo 100 Ch).
> 
> '+




J'aime beaucoup, si mon garagiste Renault, le seul de la région avait été correct, ça aurait été ma future voiture. :mouais: 

Bon, je roule en Ford et ça me va.
(ok, on ne parle pas de passion, mais de véhicule.  )


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2007)

Merde, la mienne prend un coup de vieux, bien que ce soit une des derni&#232;res g&#233;n&#233;rations... 

Quelques autres photos










Voir l&#224;
et l&#224;...

Elle s'annonce tr&#232;s prometteuse en tout cas et risque de fair bien du mal aux triplettes Aygo/C1/107 et autres niaiseries nippones. 

Il se murmure qu'une &#233;ventuelle version RS pourrait &#233;ventuellement faire son apparition prochainement...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2007)

Elle me plait bien, mais elle n'a pas ce c&#244;t&#233; "surprise", "fraicheur" de la premi&#232;re Twingo.

Pas certains qu'elle remporte le m&#234;me succ&#232;s.

L'aime beaucoup le tableau de bord. :love:


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

Alors la, je la trouve moche elle à perdu le style "twingo" :mouais:  en faite c'est une modus restylé... :hein:


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Alors la, je la trouve moche elle à perdu le style "twingo" :mouais: en faite c'est une modus restylé... :hein:


+1 completely d'accord 
C'est pourtant cohérent : elle rentre bien dans les nouvelles lignes Renault. Mais elle perd de ce fait cette "originalité" qui m'aurait incité à acheter pour la première fois un véhicule de la marque


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> +1 completely d'accord
> C'est pourtant cohérent : elle rentre bien dans les nouvelles lignes Renault. Mais elle perd de ce fait cette "originalité" qui m'aurait incité à acheter pour la première fois un véhicule de la marque



dommage de ne pas avoir gardé la même ligne mais juste une mise à jour moteur   

+1 Picouto Picouti   pas de française chez les Paradise, mais une petite anglaise


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> dommage de ne pas avoir gardé la même ligne mais juste une mise à jour moteur
> 
> +1 Picouto Picouti  pas de française chez les Paradise, mais une petite anglaise


anglaise allemande ?


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> anglaise allemande ?



non non    une toute petit anglaise qui à marqué sont temps  

La Mini cooper 1300 carbu


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2007)

Mouais, je suis un peu surpris par ce que je lis, il bne reste plus que deux marques de voiture anglaises (c'est &#224; dire qui n'appartiennent pas des groupes allemands ou am&#233;ricains) et c'est Rolls Royce et Bentley, donc je ne crois pas qu'on puisse parler de _petite_ anglaise, et surtout de les comparer &#224; une twingo...

De plus, dans ce segment, si vous regardez bien, vous avez : une fiat, une suzuki, une chevrolet-daewoo, deux peugeot-citroen, et dans une certaine mesure la smart...

Donc, exception faite de la smart, qui est pour un usage particulier, et de loin la mieux de la gamme, j'aimerais bien comprendre laquelle vous pourriez trouver de mieux chez ses concurrents.

Apr&#232;s avoir cherch&#233; pendant trois mois quelle voiture acheter, j'ai opt&#233; pour une clio 3, initiale, essence 110 ch, tout en cuir &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, avec tous les r&#233;gulateurs possibles, une chaine de vraie st&#233;r&#233;o, hifi, faite par cabasse etc... plus tous les gadgets renault tr&#232;s pratiques, comme ne pas avoir de cl&#233; etc...
Le tout, pour 16000&#8364; TTC et immatriculation comprise et je peux vous certifier que pour ce prix l&#224;, il n'y avait, il y a un an, aucun des concurrents qui pouvaient s'aligner (bien que je reconnaisse avoir fait l'erreur de ne pas &#234;tre all&#233; chez toyota, mais c'est bien le seul concessionnaire que je ne sois pas all&#233; voir).

Donc je trouve &#231;a assez surprenant de vouloir syst&#233;matiquement d&#233;nigrer une marque, qui a toujours fait des efforts pour produire des v&#233;hicules innovants, accessibles &#224; tout public.
Et pour finir, les cinq ann&#233;es pr&#233;c&#233;dent l'achat de ce v&#233;hicule, j'ai lou&#233; chez ADA et Hertz, avec des cartes de fid&#233;lit&#233;, e"t pour mon boulot et quelques loisirs, donc en moyenne 15 &#224; 20 v&#233;hicules par an, de tous types et de toutes sortes de marques... si je devais faire un palmares des pires, seat arriverait tr&#232;s largement en t&#234;te, peugeot juste derri&#232;re pour les gammes moyennes, volvo pas bien loin et en t&#234;te des mieux : audi sans aucun doute...

Mais pour exemple, j'ai lou&#233; une C8 pour faire paris montpellier, une 806 pour faire un aller-retour montpellier-clermont ferrand, et une espace pour partir au ski dans la m&#234;me ann&#233;e, et je conseille &#224; tout le monde de le faire avant de choisir une voiture... et je suis s&#251;r que les ventes de Renault remonteraient tr&#232;s rapidement 

Bref, essayez les voitures avant d'en parler, vous aurez des surprises, une image de marque ne reste qu'une _image_...


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

heu je parle de vrai anglaise...   une mini cooper (ancien model)  

oui je dénigre certaines marques tout simplement d'un point de vue design..   et seulement d'un point de vue design, ainsi tout le monde à son mot à dire :rateau:


je n'est jamais comparé ma mini à une twingo...

la Mini est souvent en panne, pas du tout confortable, rouille plus que vite, commence à vieillir, des performance (d'origine)  très moyenne, et pourtant pour rien au monde je changerais mon ANGLAISE...

une photo pour le fun , mais hélas pas la mienne je suis au taf... :mouais:


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ...Donc je trouve ça assez surprenant de vouloir systématiquement dénigrer une marque, qui...


Je ne sais pas où tu as vu que l'on essayait de "dénigrer" RENAULT.
Mon propos consistait uniquement à dire que la TWINGO perdait, avec ce nouveau modèle, son originalité et son caractère. J'aime le concept et la tronche de l'actuel alors qu'en règle générale les modèles RENAULT ne me correspondent pas.
Donc, la nouvelle mouture de la TWINGO rentrant dans le rang stylistique de la marque (que je n'aime pas  ), elle ne me correspond plus.
Loin de moi, l'idée de dire que RENAULT fait de la merde, en tout cas plus maintenant.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2007)

Et puis quand m&#234;me :






quand m&#234;me, quoi...


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

Tu les as plus grandes tes photos..?    

c'est vrai que c'est bien pratique  mais c'est pas une exclu Rinot..


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

mouais, dans le mienne je peux faire ça






_edit : je confirme _


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2007)

ouais, mais neuve, elle vaut pas 15000&#8364;


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ouais, mais neuve, elle vaut pas 15000&#8364;



je ne vois pas en quoi la gamme de prix change quelques chose dans cette"petite option" 

apr&#232;s chacun son choix  je pr&#233;f&#232;re mettre 15000 euro dans une caisse "coup de coeur" en occaze que 15000  dans une caisse neuve banal ... 


je sais que je ne vais pas me faire que des amis l&#224;...


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

Tiens en parlant des 4 anneaux, voici la A5 :love: &#231;a se passe l&#224;




​


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> je ne vois pas en quoi la gamme de prix change quelques chose dans cette"petite option"
> 
> après chacun son choix  je préfère mettre 15000 euro dans une caisse "coup de coeur" en occaze que 15000  dans une caisse neuve banal ...
> 
> ...



Ouais, c'est pas faux... si ce n'est que 15000 d'occase, il faut pouvoir les emprunter auprès de sa banque, ou les avoir, alors que pour du neuf, non... je sais ça parait absurde, mais c'est une réalité, sur une voiture neuve, les organismes financeurs assument plus de risques, parce qu'ils ont le véhicule en valeur d'échange, sur de l'occase, non.
Donc quand on est "pauvre", on roule en voiture neuve, sinon, ça ferait longtemps que j'aurais un range sport 4,6l HSE, on en trouve à 20000 maintenant...


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

mmmh   j'avais deja vu cette jolie bouille   mais en black beaucoup plus belle :rateau: 

ps; vous adorez vraiment les grosses images


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> sinon, ça ferait longtemps que j'aurais un range sport 4,6l HSE, on en trouve à 20000 maintenant...




c'est vrai qu'il est magnifique celui la 


Moi je pencherais plus vers LA caisse de mes rêves

La Brera Autodelta Compressore


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2007)

Au fait vous avez vu qu'une bugati a eu un accident en angleterre (une sur 14..) ?
il a perdu le contr&#244;le de son vesicule &#224; 100 miles/h :sick:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2007)

La future Prius de Sylko


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2007)

La nouvelle Maserati est splendide !






et les hôtesses du groupe Fiat toujours aussi sympas.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2007)

La Prius est vraiment pas belle...

On dirait qu'elle est extrud&#233;e... 

C'est con, j'aime bien l'id&#233;e, mais le design ext&#233;rieur est bizarre...

Par contre la maserati est :love:
Les hotesses aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mars 2007)

Ouais, bof. Essaie de mettre la poussette, le coufin, les langes et tout le tralalala dans le coffre.


----------



## sylko (6 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> La future Prius de Sylko



Arghhhh!  

Elle ressemble &#224; un Hummer.  

Elle est ...euh sp&#233;ciale. D&#233;j&#224; qu'avec la mienne, c'&#233;tait presque limite au d&#233;but, mais alors l&#224;.   

La page.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2007)

C'est un concept car ou la nouvelle prius au fait?


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2007)

j'ai me beaucoup, c'est un peu novateur... si on excepte le bleu, mais bon...


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> La nouvelle Maserati est splendide !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les hôtesses transalpines   :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

La Maserati aura le même bloc moteur que la magnifique 8C competizione Alfa   :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Elle me plait bien, mais elle n'a pas ce c&#244;t&#233; "surprise", "fraicheur" de la premi&#232;re Twingo.



Je suis aussi mitig&#233;... Bon voici quand m&#234;me la RS !






(c'est un fake )

'+


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)

ça va pas aider la sécurité routière cette voiture, lorsqu'on imagine la clientèle ciblée


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Mars 2007)

pourquoi tu dis &#231;a???
les platanes n'y sont pour rien, alors qu'en terme de cible


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)

Faible coût
Publique jeune
Petite voiture
Rapport poids/puissance..


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Mars 2007)

tout de suite tu &#233;xag&#232;res, le rapport poids/puissance n'est rien &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a :






Donc il n'y a pas de risques, parce que le &#231;a au dessus est quand m&#234;me nettement moins cher...


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)

Oui tu as raison, et c'est pas nouveau  

Seulement les bolides style Twingo vitaminés, sont, entre les mains de nouveaux conducteurs de vrai cercueils sur 4 roues. Les conducteurs de motos surpuissantes , sont en règle générale plus vulnérables, mais aussi plus responsables en terme de conduite. La protection de la carrosserie donne à certain une impression de sécurité amplifiée par leur inexpérience de la route.


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2007)

Sans vouloir ouvir le d&#233;bat (un petite peu quand m&#234;me  ) j'ai plus de copains ab&#238;mes par des accidents de moto que par des accidents de voiture.
c'est aussi la responsabilit&#233; des parents d'acheter des bolides genre la 5 survitamin&#233;e et autre resurgence de twingo RS.


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)

Les achats à crédit et autres leasing accordés aux jeunes conducteurs permettent d'accéder facilement à ces bolides.

La tranche d'âge 18-25 ans est très exposée du fait de leu manque d'expérience du trafic et de leur mode de vie. 

Et ce n'est pas la baisse des ventes de voiture qui va inciter les constructeurs à mettre en garde les jeunes aux risques de ces voitures.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> &#231;a va pas aider la s&#233;curit&#233; routi&#232;re cette voiture, lorsqu'on imagine la client&#232;le cibl&#233;e





La mouette a dit:


> Les achats &#224; cr&#233;dit et autres leasing accord&#233;s aux jeunes conducteurs permettent d'acc&#233;der facilement &#224; ces bolides.
> 
> La tranche d'&#226;ge 18-25 ans est tr&#232;s expos&#233;e du fait de leu manque d'exp&#233;rience du trafic et de leur mode de vie.
> 
> Et ce n'est pas la baisse des ventes de voiture qui va inciter les constructeurs &#224; mettre en garde les jeunes aux risques de ces voitures.




D'autant que, en France, du moins, vu les instructions donn&#233;es aux compagnies d'assurance par l'autorit&#233; de tutelle, les jeunes qui voudront rouler avec devront le faire sans assurance (sauf les tr&#232;s tr&#232;s riches) :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)

Pour avoir travaillé très longtemps dans le domaine des assurances, il faut savoir que c'est très simple de contourner cette limitation des jeunes conducteurs. D'autant plus simple que lors d'une fausse déclaration la réticence s'applique et l'assureur retire sa prestation au moment du sinistre. C'est d'une hypocrisie d'autant plus grave que l'assureur  est parfaitement au courant, mais que tant qu'il n'y a pas de prestations il fait comme si de rien n'était.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour avoir travaillé très longtemps dans le domaine des assurances, il faut savoir que c'est très simple de contourner cette limitation des jeunes conducteurs. D'autant plus simple que lors d'une fausse déclaration la réticence s'applique et l'assureur retire sa prestation au moment du sinistre. C'est d'une hypocrisie d'autant plus grave que l'assureur  est parfaitement au courant, mais que tant qu'il n'y a pas de prestations il fait comme si de rien n'était.



Pour avoir aussi travaillé longtemps dans le domaine de l'assurance, et notamment dans celui de l'assurance auto, je peux te dire qu'ici, les choses ont changé, à chaque avenant, mon assureur me rappelle que si mon fils de 24 ans conduisait ma voiture (une 405 SRI), à l'occasion d'un sinistre, je me choperais une franchise de 3500  (en RC), et qu'ensuite, je n'aurais plus qu'à me chercher un autre assureur. La mesure est rappelée par écrit sur les documents que je reçois. L'assureur à le choix entre assurer le jeune pour une voiture puissante moyennant un tarif dissuasif, ou de refuser de le couvrir.

Bien entendu, certains intermédiaires peu scrupuleux pratiquent comme tu l'indique (moi, je suis en rapport direct compagnie), mais dans ce cas, tu as intérêt à avoir affaire à un agent général, et à pouvoir prouver qu'il est au courant (un agent général engage sa compagnie, contrairement à un courtier).


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2007)

Tu as parfaitement raison, mais entre la théorie et la pratique.

J'indique systématiquement les risques, les prix et les franchises. SUr quoi la grande majorité va demander des offres ailleurs , et il arrive que certaines compagnies désireuses de parts de marché les acceptent en fermant les yeux.

J'ai vu également que certaines compagnies , prennent comme base de calcul l'entrée en vigueur, d'un véhicule à moteur, comme par exemple un scooter. De là ils transforme le contrat en véhicule à moteur 4 roues et le tour est joué. 

A partir du moment où l'on rétribue à la commission, ce genre de dérive est inévitable, même avec un agent général.

Mais bon, la grande majorité est honnête, mais comme toujours, c'est le 20% qui crée le 80% des ennuis


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Mars 2007)

b&#234;tement, les assureurs feraient leur boulot, c'est &#224; dire assumer des risques, et il n'y aurait plus de probl&#232;mes de gens qui roulent sans assurances... 

je ne critique pas les assureurs en tant qu'agents, ou courtiers, mais les maisons m&#232;res qu iont un peu oubli&#233; l'&#233;thimologie du principe d'"assurance"...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour avoir travaill&#233; tr&#232;s longtemps dans le domaine des assurances, il faut savoir que c'est tr&#232;s simple de contourner cette limitation des jeunes conducteurs. D'autant plus simple que lors d'une fausse d&#233;claration la r&#233;ticence s'applique et l'assureur retire sa prestation au moment du sinistre. C'est d'une hypocrisie d'autant plus grave que l'assureur  est parfaitement au courant, mais que tant qu'il n'y a pas de prestations il fait comme si de rien n'&#233;tait.



Tiens, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; une anecdote, o&#249; en 1994 &#224; 18 ans, mon permis fra&#238;chement en poche, j'&#233;tais pass&#233; pour un nase aux yeux d'un vendeur de bagnole car je ne cherchais pas une petite voiture puissante et nerveuse. &#171;Les jeunes ils aiment &#231;a&#187; m'avait-il dit en substance.

C***ard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> b&#234;tement, les assureurs feraient leur boulot, c'est &#224; dire assumer des risques, et il n'y aurait plus de probl&#232;mes de gens qui roulent sans assurances...
> 
> je ne critique pas les assureurs en tant qu'agents, ou courtiers, mais les maisons m&#232;res qu iont un peu oubli&#233; l'&#233;thimologie du principe d'"assurance"...



L&#224;, ils n'ont rien oubli&#233;, il s'agit de dissuader les jeunes conducteurs de se faire les dents sur des voitures puissantes. Ce sont des directives gouvernementales (Direction des Assurances = Minist&#232;re des Finances), ces braves ("_bien_ braves" m&#234;me ) hommes politiques et autres technocrates ont juste perdus de vue que tous ceux qui n'ont pas h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; rouler sans permis avant de le passer ne seront certainement pas &#233;touff&#233;s par les scrupules &#224; rouler sans assurance


----------



## Picouto (7 Mars 2007)

on croit rêver... euh non, cauchemarder




218ch
48 ch de plus et 40 kg de moins qu'une S
Plus de 30 000 euros... pour djeuns fortunés​


----------



## La mouette (13 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]OnttDud-leM&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mars 2007)

juste un petit mot rapide pour les amateurs de vraies belle voitures, Aston Martin est redevenue Anglaise (la marque)(un peu aid&#233;e par des koweitiens), c'est quand m&#234;^m&#234; moins minable que de fauire partie d'un grand groupe am&#233;ricain...

bien ton lien, pour une voiture allemande...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> juste un petit mot rapide pour les amateurs de vraies belle voitures, Aston Martin est redevenue Anglaise (la marque)(un peu aid&#233;e par des koweitiens), c'est quand m&#234;^m&#234; moins minable que de fauire partie d'un grand groupe am&#233;ricain...
> 
> bien ton lien, pour une voiture allemande...



Sauf que sans le grand groupe am&#233;ricain qui lui a permis de sortir de nouveaux mod&#232;les et de renouer avec les b&#233;n&#233;fices l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, Aston Martin serait mort. 

Ford g&#233;rait assez bien Aston, leur game est sympa et avec la future 4 portes, coh&#233;rentes pour une marque de sportive prestigieuse.

On verra si les nouveaux actionnaires feront aussi bien. 

Comme David Richars qui fait partie des acheteurs d'Aston a achet&#233; via sa bo&#238;te Prodrive le droit de courir en F1 l'ann&#233;e prochaine, il n'est pas impossible de voir Aston en F1 dans les ann&#233;es &#224; venir.


----------



## sylko (13 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Sauf que sans le grand groupe américain qui lui a permis de sortir de nouveaux modèles et de renouer avec les bénéfices l'année dernière, Aston Martin serait mort.
> 
> Ford gérait assez bien Aston, leur game est sympa et avec la future 4 portes, cohérentes pour une marque de sportive prestigieuse.
> 
> ...


 

Arghhh, David Richards... un gros plouc ce mec. Pas vrai, la(n)guille?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Arghhh, David Richards... un gros plouc ce mec. Pas vrai, la(n)guille?



Je suis un peu de cet avis.


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mars 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Arghhh, David Richards... un gros plouc ce mec. Pas vrai, la(n)guille?



bon, je te le concède, ce n'est pas la meilleure nouvelle pour aston... toutefois, il est anglais, il est déjà monté dans une voiture de course (il était moyennement responsable, vu qu'il était co-pilote), mais c'est toujours mieux que Americain, ou Allemand...


----------



## Paradise (20 Mars 2007)

Coucou  un petit message pour dire que c'est aujourd'hui que la 500 est montr&#233; dans sa robe d&#233;finitive  

http://www.fiat500.com et sur 500 want you s'incrire pour la voir en exclu entre 19h et minuit



des scans plus ou moins officiels

















Une rumeur annonce la version abarth aussi pr&#233;sente ...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2007)

Sympa 


Dimanche, pres du quai branly, j'ai vu une Fiat 500 break de chasse (3 portes) 

Je ne savais m&#234;me pas que &#231;a existait... :rose:


----------



## Paradise (20 Mars 2007)

regarde pour ton info  

http://images.forum-auto.com/mesimages/148865/fiat_500_giardinetta_1960_01_s.jpg

edit les photos du site new 500 c'est entre 21h à minuit


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2007)

elle ressemble &#224; la micra


----------



## La mouette (20 Mars 2007)

Avec un petit quelque chose de VW Lupo &#224; l'avant


----------



## Paradise (20 Mars 2007)

Perso je la trouve magnifique (comme petite voiture)  :love: 
sur les photos c'est la version de base dommage vivement 21h 


pour l'int&#233;rieur 





le plus dr&#244;le c'est le bicylindre turbo  petite voiture mais qui &#224; l'air fun et compl&#232;tement personnalisable
http://fr.cars.yahoo.com/17112006/194/du-nouveau-sur-la-future-fiat-500.html


forc&#233; de constater que le design made in fiat va bien mieux qu'il y &#224; quelques temps...


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2007)

À cette heure [26/03/2007 à 12:50] aucun média ne s'en est encore fait l'écho mais :



> Le constructeur de voitures de luxe* a exercé une option d'achat qui lui fait franchir le seuil de 30% du capital de sa filiale, ce qui l'oblige à lancer une OPA. Celle-ci*se fera à un prix inférieur de 14% au dernier cours de Bourse de Volkswagen
> Le constructeur automobile allemand Porsche va devoir lancer une OPA sur son compatriote Volkswagen. Le groupe a en effet exercé lundi matin une option sur 3,6% du capital qui lui permet de monter à 30,9% de sa filiale (le transfert des actions sera effectif mercredi).*Or selon la loi allemande, au-delà de 30% le déclenchement d'une offre publique est obligatoire.
> Toutefois, Porsche ne souhaite pas dépenser une fortune pour absorber l'entreprise, et a donc prévu de proposer un prix dissuasif de 100,92 euros (14% de moins que le cours vendredi soir à Francfort) - ceci avec l'assentiment du management de Volkswagen et du land de Basse-Saxe, son actionnaire historique. Le prix de l'option levée par Volkswagen, en comparaison, est de 109,20 euros par action. Mais Porsche a justifié ses 100,92 euros, samedi dernier, par le fait que le cours du titre Volkswagen a plus que doublé depuis son entrée au capital - sous-entendu, grâce à l'arrivée de ce nouvel actionnaire.*
> Grâce à cette offre dérisoire, Porsche a désormais les mains libres au regard de la loi boursière pour continuer à monter au capital de son homologue. Il a d'ailleurs obtenu une ligne de crédit de 35 milliards d'euros de la part de plusieurs établissements financiers.
> ...


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2007)

Quand j'ai lu &#231;a j'ai pens&#233; imm&#233;diatement au petit qui mange le gros :hein:
cela parait assez &#233;tonnant tout de m&#234;me non ? vw avec ses milliers (millions ?) de voitures, rachet&#233; par porshe qui mis &#224; part sa sant&#233; financi&#232;re insolente, ne produit pas DU TOUT la m&#234;me quantit&#233; de voiture !
comme si ferrari rachetait fiat


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Quand j'ai lu &#231;a j'ai pens&#233; imm&#233;diatement au petit qui mange le gros :hein:
> cela parait assez &#233;tonnant tout de m&#234;me non ? vw avec ses milliers (millions ?) de voitures, rachet&#233; par porshe qui mis &#224; part sa sant&#233; financi&#232;re insolente, ne produit pas DU TOUT la m&#234;me quantit&#233; de voiture !
> comme si ferrari rachetait fiat



Pas tout &#224; fait, rappelons que la firme Volkswagen &#224; &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;e par ... Ferdinand Porsche, et Porsche gagne (beaucoup) de l'argent. Par contre, FIAT ne peut pas &#234;tre rachet&#233; par Ferrari, vu que Ferrari est la propri&#233;t&#233; de FIAT, et sans les capitaux de FIAT, Ferrari dispara&#238;trait. Les situations sont donc l&#233;g&#232;rement diff&#233;rentes.

Quant au petit qui ach&#232;te le gros, &#231;a n'est pas enti&#232;rement nouveau, souviens toi, par chez nous, il n'y a pas si longtemps : AXA, troisi&#232;me assureur fran&#231;ais qui se paye l'UAP, le N&#176; 1 !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mars 2007)

Et surtout, Porsche &#224; d&#233;ja 27&#37; des parts des VW


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2007)

donc tout le monde savait alors c'est &#231;a ? et personne ne me dit rien pfff ces financiers ...


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mars 2007)

Le but de l'op&#233;ration est de passer &#224; + de 30&#37;, pour avoir une minorit&#233; de blocage.


Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai compris...


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas tout &#224; fait, rappelons que la firme Volkswagen &#224; &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;e par ... Ferdinand Porsche


Non ! 
Le cr&#233;ateur et principal actionnaire de VW &#233;tait l'&#233;tat allemand de l'&#233;poque.
F. Porsche n'&#233;tait que le patron du bureau d'&#233;tudes.
Mieux, au tout d&#233;but, F. Porsche fut quelques mois encore "consultant" chez Daimler-Benz 

A la fin de la guerre ce fut la couronne britannique qui transf&#233;ra assez vite au land qui r&#233;troc&#233;da peu &#224; peu le capital aux priv&#233;s et particuliers



Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...sans les capitaux de FIAT, Ferrari dispara&#238;trait.


C'est en grande partie gr&#226;ce &#224; Ferrari que Fiat Auto a pu survivre &#224; la crise qu'elle vient de traverser !


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Le but de l'opération est de passer à + de 30%, pour avoir une minorité de blocage.



Ce qui importe à F. Piech et sa famille, c'est de rentrer plus avant dans le conseil d'administration 

Normalement, selon la loi allemande, à ce seuil, Porsche est dans l'obligation de lancer une OPA mais, selon une autre loi, il faut qu'un certain seuil de la valeur unitaire de l'action soit atteinte pour que l'OPA soit acceptée par l'autorité des marchés allemands.
Ce dont Porsche se fout royalement car ils sont d'ores et déjà, à ce seuil, les opérateurs capitalistiques et industriels


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

Puisqu'on est dans l'historique,
Peut-être on a-t-on déjà parlé ici,
mais je viens d'apprendre l'origine du logo BMW.






Pendant la guerre, BMW construisait enormément de moteurs pour les avions,
ils ont donc pris comme logo les élices d'un avion.
Quand elles tournent rapidement avec une certaine lumière et un certain angle, ca forme grossièrement ce logo !!!
Marrant ca?
 
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

golf a dit:


> Non !
> Le cr&#233;ateur et principal actionnaire de VW &#233;tait l'&#233;tat allemand de l'&#233;poque.
> F. Porsche n'&#233;tait que le patron du bureau d'&#233;tudes.
> Mieux, au tout d&#233;but, F. Porsche fut quelques mois encore "consultant" chez Daimler-Benz



L'id&#233;e de base &#233;tait une promesse &#233;lectorale de Hitler, et le bailleur de fonds &#233;tait le reich, c'est vrai, mais sans "Herr Doktor", il n'y aurait pas eu de "voiture du peuple", c'est dans ce sens que je le consid&#232;re comme "fondateur". N'oublions pas que pendant plus de trente ans, Volkswagen, ce fut la seule et unique "cox", le b&#233;b&#233; du Dr Porsche, et ses d&#233;clinaisons (Kombi, coup&#233; Ghia), &#199;a n'est que dans les ann&#233;es 70 qu'apparurent de nouveaux mod&#232;les.




golf a dit:


> C'est en grande partie gr&#226;ce &#224; Ferrari que Fiat Auto a pu survivre &#224; la crise qu'elle vient de traverser !



Gr&#226;ce &#224; son prestige, certes, mais certainement pas gr&#226;ce aux b&#233;n&#233;fices financiers ! Les succ&#232;s de Ferrari font vendre des FIAT, mais les ventes de Ferrari ne payent pas les factures !


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...mais les ventes de Ferrari ne payent pas les factures !


Je n'ai pas les r&#233;sultats de 2006 mais en 2005 Ferrari &#224; gagn&#233; 157 millions d'euros pour un chiffre d'affaire de 1.289 billion d'euros (oui oui billion), tout en ayant d&#233;pens&#233; la somme extravagante de 219 millions d'euros en recherche de d&#233;veloppement, pas mal non


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je n'ai pas les résultats de 2006 mais en 2005 Ferrari à gagné 157 millions d'euros pour un chiffre d'affaire de 1.289 billion d'euros (oui oui billion), tout en ayant dépensé la somme extravagante de 219 millions d'euros en recherche de développement, pas mal non



non, non, il n'est même pas sur qu'il y ait autant d' en circulation. Tu as du lire un compte rendu en anglais, ou 1 billion = 1 milliard français, et ou le "." décimal veut dire "," en français.


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2007)

Donc nous sommes d'accord ferrari gagne de l'argent


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2007)

Il me tarde d'aller essayer cette F430.


----------



## Nephou (28 Mars 2007)

Pour info : c&#8217;est _fiat group_ qui d&#233;tient des parts de _Ferrari_ et pas _fiat auto_.

Toujours pour vous mettre d&#8216;accord : le chiffre d'affaires de Ferrari en 2006 &#233;tait de 1,447 milliards d'euros, celui du groupe Fiat de 51,832 milliards d'euros (23,702 pour Fiat auto).

Quant aux r&#233;sultats net : ils &#233;taient de 183 millions d&#8217;euros pour Ferrari en 2006 (2061 pour le Groupe et 727 pour fiat auto).

_p.s. : la R&D repr&#233;sentait 86 millions d&#8217;euros de d&#233;pense en 2005 et pas 219  pour 2006 c&#8217;&#233;tait  en baisse &#224; 83 millions d&#8217;euros _


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2007)

Je viens de trouver une autre source d'information qui donne des chiffres encore diff&#233;rents 
http://ferrariprestige.over-blog.com/ par contre l'auteur ne cite pas ses ou sa source

Il faudrait que l'on trouve les r&#233;sultats officiels en fait.
_edit: je viens de trouver un powerpoint de fiat finance, merci google  !
http://www.fiatgroup.com/comuni/php/file_get.php?w=NZEMQKHENM3U6GVXIH0K
alors il est dit page 3 les r&#233;sultats pour Q2 2005 (donc uniquement les 3mois de avril, mai, juin):
fiat revenue group pour ferrari 356 Meuros
trading profit fiat group pour ferrari 40 Meuros_


Pour en revenir &#224; vw, j'ai un copain qui sur une base de vw &#224; mont&#233; un kit nova c'est &#224; la fois joli et ... laid 

http://www.jr-tuning.com/john/ikcc/runs/8oct06/octrun10.jpg


----------



## Nephou (28 Mars 2007)

suite et fin : mes chiffres viennent du rapport annuel du groupe Fiat : par l&#224;


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Mars 2007)

bien, merci!


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> Pour en revenir à vw, j'ai un copain qui sur une base de vw à monté un kit nova c'est à la fois joli et ... laid



Arf ! c'est du boulot mais bon apres pour le goût faut aimer quand même.....:sick:


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

Benh perso j'aime pas du tout


----------



## La mouette (4 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]-pISE6puB5E[/YOUTUBE]

Porsche Panaméra


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]A7Ri8R2lDs4[/YOUTUBE]

Nissan GT-R en test également...c'est plus sportif.


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2007)

dites donc saab sort le gros calibre 

[YOUTUBE]s0u4Z9FvE8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foguenne (10 Avril 2007)

Terrible cette vidéo, dommage que cette voiture ne soit pas en vente.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Terrible cette vidéo, dommage que cette voiture ne soit pas en vente.


Y'a une voiture dans la vid&#233;o? J'ai rien vu.


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2007)

Un copain fana de saab m'a dit quils ne comptaient pas vraiment produire ce concept car pour le moment .
j'aime bien l'image des pinguoins/elephants de mer dessous et saab au dessus

detail aussi, vous avez vu le syst&#232;me d'ouverture des portes en trois temps, c'est grande classe !

par contre cot&#233; ameublement c'est toujours cinna/linge roset


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

Moi j'aime beaucoup le rayon de lumière horizontal des feux arrières, c'est class aussi...


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2007)

leur micro site tr&#232;s bien fait d&#233;voile un peu plus la b&#234;te
http://www.saab.com/microsites/aero_x/GLOBAL/en/index2.shtml

sinon, quelque chose d'assez incroyable:
http://www.gizmag.com/go/3629/


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]eY82ndS1lJg&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

La bête: ici


----------



## Paradise (16 Avril 2007)

Une petite vidéo bien cool sur le Point G   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYTONDNMwoY

vraiment bien faite


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

La Smorsche  







La suite: ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> La Smorsche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On aime ou on aime pas (moi, j'aime pas), mais en tout cas, pour le boulot accompli, respect !


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2007)

rien que le nom me fait rire la smorche :bebe:
Bon premi&#232;re r&#233;action: c'est moche vilain et surtout ri-di-cu-le   
Bon deuxi&#232;me r&#233;action: c'est toujours moche et ridicule mais qu'est ce qu'il a du en passer des heures pour en arriver &#224; ce r&#233;sultat, parce que m&#234;me si c'est moche (mon dieu que c'est moche, pire que les R12 starky et hutch  ) c'est hyper bien fini et le travail des panneaux en fibre a du demander BEAUCOUP de boulot
bon troisi&#232;me r&#233;action: le principe de l'a&#233;ration lat&#233;rale est bien trouv&#233; (mais c'est toujours moche  )

au final respect pour le boulot effectu&#233;  mais c'est moche


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> rien que le nom me fait rire la smorche :bebe:



Au d&#233;but, j'ai cru que c'&#233;tait un croisement de Smart et de Porsche (avant de savoir que c'&#233;tait une FIAT 500, j'avais d'ailleurs cru qu'il avait bidouill&#233; une Smart), mais nan !


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2007)

je t'avoue que c'est aussi la première idée qui m'est venue à l'esprit :sick:

tiens je viens de tomber sur ce film de shell

[YOUTUBE]7qT_q8PXFrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2007)

&#199;a me rappelle une discussion que j'ai eue avec un g&#233;rant de station Shell. Il disait lui-m&#234;me que c'est de la merde cette V-Pawa et que &#231;a change rien par rapport &#224; la SP95, &#224; moins d'avoir un moteur tr&#232;s pouss&#233; et optimis&#233; pour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> je t'avoue que c'est aussi la première idée qui m'est venue à l'esprit :sick:
> 
> tiens je viens de tomber sur ce film de shell



Marrant, on dirait qu'ils ont voulu évoquer les circuits de la série des "Gran Turismo" (à part le passage au Brésil, j'ai pu reconnaître Rome (GT1, 2 et 3), puis New York (GT4), Hong Kong (GT4), Trial Mountain (GT2, 3 et 4), Detroit ((GT1, 2, 3 et 4), et "Côte d'Azur" (nom donné à Monaco, dans GT3 et 4)).


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2007)

J'ai not&#233; que le bruit des moteurs est de plus en plus aig&#252; au fur et &#224; mesure de l'&#233;volution des voitures. pas vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai noté que le bruit des moteurs est de plus en plus aigü au fur et à mesure de l'évolution des voitures. pas vous ?



Logique, le moteur de la première devait tourner à 8/10 000 Tr/mn, la seconde 12/14 000, etc Jusqu'à la dernière 18/19000.


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2007)

je viens de recevoir cela par mon club de vroum vroum
http://www.linkinn.com/wiki_101.php?add=wiki&id=434
les 5 routes les plus dangereuses du monde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> je viens de recevoir cela par mon club de vroum vroum
> http://www.linkinn.com/wiki_101.php?add=wiki&id=434
> les 5 routes les plus dangereuses du monde.



Ils trichent, la troisième, même en vélo, faut pas y penser


----------



## iMax (19 Avril 2007)

J'aime bien celle-là... 






Mais comment est-ce qu'on peut rentrer dans un tel merdier en croyant pouvoir en ressortir ?


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2007)

Ca y est KTM va produire son monstre en s&#233;rie
uen premi&#232;re s&#233;rie de 100 machines, pour parvenir &#224; 600 par ans (grosso modo la production actuelle de tiger racing ) yeahhhhh 
http://www.gizmag.com/go/7145/
la gueule de cette bagnole est tout simplement hallucinante, de la force brute &#224; l'&#233;tat pur comme l'&#233;tait les motos ktm il y a quelques ann&#233;es :king:


----------



## woulf (20 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ca y est KTM va produire son monstre en série
> uen première série de 100 machines, pour parvenir à 600 par ans (grosso modo la production actuelle de tiger racing ) yeahhhhh
> http://www.gizmag.com/go/7145/
> la gueule de cette bagnole est tout simplement hallucinante, de la force brute à l'état pur comme l'était les motos ktm il y a quelques années :king:



Ouais enfin sur les plus récentes KTM à 2 roues, il reste souvent conseiller de démarrer en 2e, voire 3e 
Bon ptet pas les modèles les plus "civilisés", j'admet


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2007)

Je dis quelques ann&#233;e parce que je suis plus les deux roues cross et enduro maintenant elles sont peut &#234;tre toujours aussi ... viriles 
Il y avait aussi les maico je crois non ? l'importateur etait en arles, je me rappele des 400 et 440cc, encore pire que ktm :bebe:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Avril 2007)

J'avais un voisin qui en possédait une. Quel tintamarre le dimanche matin 

Sinon, rapport poids puissance, c'est top :





Sans rire, il y a de belles photos sur ce site pour les nostalgiques de Maico...


----------



## La mouette (20 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]F5T7pWf4WxI&mode[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2007)

...et déjà un doublé Peugeot 908


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> je viens de recevoir cela par mon club de vroum vroum
> http://www.linkinn.com/wiki_101.php?add=wiki&id=434
> les 5 routes les plus dangereuses du monde.


En 2, ils auraient pu mettre une route trans-andine colombienne :mouais: 
Identique &#224; la route bolivienne, elle est moins longue mais plus fr&#233;quent&#233;e et tout aussi dangereuse :affraid:


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2007)

golf a dit:


> ...et déjà un doublé Peugeot 908




Le dimanche 15, ce fut...



> #	Cat	Equipage	Voiture	Ecarts
> 1	P1	 Gene/Minassian	 Peugeot 908
> 2	P1	 Collard/Boullion	 Pescarolo Judd	 1 tour
> 3	P1	 Lamy/Sarrazin	 Peugeot 908	 2 tours
> 4	P1	 Primat/Tinseau	 Pescarolo Judd	 3 tours


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2007)

golf a dit:


> En 2, ils auraient pu mettre une route trans-andine colombienne :mouais:
> Identique à la route bolivienne, elle est moins longue mais plus fréquentée et tout aussi dangereuse :affraid:



Il y a quelques routes du coté du népal qui sont pas mal non plus.
je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de liens, il y a quelques photos dans le lien ci après:
http://thrillingwonder.blogspot.com/2006/11/most-dangerous-roads-in-world.html


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mai 2007)

La Laguna III ressemble (beaucoup) à ça...







Des images officielles ici : http://www.insidenewlaguna.com/

... et "volées" là : http://www.autojournal.fr/scoop&flv=13

A priori classe, de bon goût, mais peut être trop sobre...

'+


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

Le Gognol a dit:


> A priori classe, de bon goût, mais peut être trop sobre...


Surtout face à la nouvelle C5






Par là, aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

Caisse que c'est  comme qu'est-ce ?


----------



## dellys (15 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Caisse que c'est  comme qu'est-ce ?



Audi R10 ou Peugeot 908 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

dellys a dit:


> Audi R10 ou Peugeot 908 ?



Froid ... Glacial !


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2007)

Ça c'est de l'italien.

V8 Ferrari?


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2007)

dellys a dit:


> Audi R10 ou Peugeot 908 ?



...et ça nous parle de diesel... N'importe quoi.  

C1 HDi pendant que tu y es.


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2007)

Le Gognol a dit:


> La Laguna III ressemble (beaucoup) à ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmh, ils auraient du laisser le nom "Laguna" au garage et en trouver un nouveau... La réputation de la Lag' II n'est vraiment pas terrible du point de vue fiabilité. :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Ça c'est de l'italien.
> 
> V8 Ferrari?


 T'as déjà la marque, mais t'as faux sur le moulbif : c'est Ferrarri 312p V12 3L. Mais bon, c'est bien Ferrari, je t'accorde le point


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2007)

J'ai hésité longtemps avant de répondre V12 ou V8, j'ai fini par mettre au bol.


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Mai 2007)

Peugeot présente la "Mercedes Classe B" (avec de vrais morceaux de Peugeot dedans)...
















'+


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2007)

Elle est quand m&#234;me vraiment moche cette voiture... :/
Par contre l'interieur &#224; l'air pas trop mal...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2007)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Peugeot présente la "Mercedes Classe B" (avec de vrais morceaux de Peugeot dedans)...
> '+



J'ai vraiment du mal avec les dernières Peugeot et leurs capots "baveux". 
Heureusement qu'il y a Citroën, car Renault actuellement semble s'orienter vers un design très/trop consensuel. (Cfr nouvelle Laguna et Twingo.)


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2007)

D'ailleurs Citron a dans ses cartons un projet de C5 CC tr&#232;s prometteur pr&#233;vu pour 2009-2010. 

Allez, &#231;a m&#233;rite un scan' d'Auto-Moto. 






C'est pas beautiful &#231;a ? :love:


----------



## iMax (2 Juin 2007)

Ca y est, les premi&#232;res photos officielles de la Laguna III sont l&#224;.

Si elle tient ses promesses, elle pourrait faire mal.  


























L'arri&#232;re de la berline est tout de m&#234;me un peu sp&#233;cial... :/


----------



## naas (2 Juin 2007)

pas beau :sleep: franchement pas beau :hein:


----------



## Picouto (2 Juin 2007)

Le cul d'une Audi A4
La tronche d'une C6

Originaux chez Renault...


----------



## rizoto (2 Juin 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Le cul d'une Audi A4



A part l'&#233;chappement, l'arri&#232;re n'a pas grand chose &#224; voir avec celui d'une A4

D'ailleurs, ca ne cacherait pas de nouvelles motorisations ???


----------



## Picouto (2 Juin 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> D'ailleurs, ca ne cacherait pas de nouvelles motorisations ???


Ben ça ce serait original... 
Pour le cul, ce sont la forme des phares et l'échappement qui me font penser à une A4  ; c'est mon impression, en rien une vérité


----------



## naas (2 Juin 2007)

d'un autre cot&#233; si tu fais original tu ne vends pas 
smart, velsatis, ....


----------



## Picouto (2 Juin 2007)

Oui mais les plus beaux succès de Renault sont quand même des modèles originaux : twingo, espace, R14 D)


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2007)

J'aime bien le break


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> d'un autre coté si tu fais original tu ne vends pas
> smart, velsatis, ....



Tu confond, là, ça, c'est "original *ET* moche", il y a eu d'autres exemples "originaux et bien" chez Renault, qui ont connus le succès : la R16, les R15/17, la R5 (first release) la R25, en plus des exemples de Picouto.


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2007)

je confonds rien monsieur, smart n'est pas moche loin de l&#224;, c'est en avance sur son temps, c'est tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> je confonds rien monsieur, smart n'est pas moche loin de là, c'est en avance sur son temps, c'est très différent.



Si tu parles du coupé, d'accord, mais l'espèce de frigo avec une roulette à chaque coin, elle est pas en avance sur son temps, elle est moche, j'insiste !


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2007)

Mange du flanby alors :bebe:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Le cul d'une Audi A4
> La tronche d'une C6
> 
> Originaux chez Renault...



Le truc c'est que chaque nouveau break est concid&#233;r&#233; comme une copie d'Audi. 
Je suis all&#233; &#224; une r&#233;ception pour la sortie de la nouvelle Mond&#233;o et j'ai entendu + de 10 fois: "elle est belle mais c'est copi&#233; d'Audi".  
Eu oui, c'est une grosse berline et le mod&#232;le break est un break.  











J'attends de voir la nouvelle Laguna "en vrai" pour me faire une id&#233;e plus pr&#233;cise. Je la trouve correcte, mais tr&#232;s/trop fade.
Si au moins elle apportait le c&#244;t&#233; pratique. (Cfr new Mondeo au coffre et dimension int&#233;rieure ENORME. )

Quoi qu'il en soit, je reste trop &#233;chaud&#233; par mes probl&#232;mes avec Renault que pour envisager un retour &#224; la marque.
En passant une Ford Mond&#233;o break co&#251;te moins cher &#224; entretenir qu'une Clio 1,2l 3 portes, premier entretien &#224; 20000 km = 180 &#8364; chez Ford (AVEC voiture de remplacement), 185 &#8364; chez Renault (SANS voiture de remplacement)     
(Ce n'est pas un truc qu'on ma racont&#233;, c'est la r&#233;alit&#233; des factures entre l'ancienne Clio de ma compagne et de sa Ford  Mond&#233;o.)
Il y a comme un probl&#232;me chez Renault Belgique... (Apparement, le service est meilleur en France.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Il y a comme un problème chez Renault Belgique... (Apparement, le service est meilleur en France.)



Comme disait cet habitué des congrès de Solvay (par chez toi, je crois me souvenir) : "Tout est relatif, c'est une question de référentiel".

Le service Renault parait meilleur en France, principalement parce que celui de Ford France est moins bon que celui de Ford Belgique :rateau:

Par chez nous, seuls certains "petits garages de quartier" fournissent des "véhicules de courtoisie", les concessionnaires, eux, ils fournissent des véhicules de remplacement ... Moyennant paiement. C'est certes moins cher que chez Avis, (forfait journalier, pas de frais kilométriques), mais pour deux jours d'immobilisation, ça te rallonge la note de 60 à 90 , en moyenne.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le service Renault parait meilleur en France, principalement parce que celui de Ford France est moins bon que celui de Ford Belgique :rateau:



C'est probablement ça ou le garage Renault de ma région est particulièrement nul, ce qui est bien possible. 

L'intérieur de la nouvelle Laguna semble très bien fini, un bon point.


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> ...L'intérieur de la nouvelle Laguna semble très bien fini, un bon point.


oui c'est une bonne surprise  
mais l'extérieur n'a rien d'original, c'est désespérant toutes ces courbes qui s'opposent sans dégager une harmonie globale. (et je ne parle pas uniquement de renault)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> oui c'est une bonne surprise
> mais l'extérieur n'a rien d'original, c'est désespérant toutes ces courbes qui s'opposent sans dégager une harmonie globale. (et je ne parle pas uniquement de renault)



Tu devrais pourtant saluer l'exploit technique : toutes ces voitures qui se ressemblent tant, et qui pourtant arrivent à n'avoir pas une seule pièce en commun :rateau:


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2007)

tiens en parlant de pi&#232;ce unique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> tiens en parlant de pièce unique...



C'est la nouvelle bagnole de Rufus Larondelle et de Saucisson ?


----------



## iMax (8 Juin 2007)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juin 2007)

iMax a dit:


> :d :d :d :d



Déjà bu à 11 heures ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Déjà bu à 11 heures ?



Le bouillon ? Dangereux, ça, le bouillon d'onze heures !


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juin 2007)

Trop Mortel, ma parole !  


[ merci aux modos de passer la serpilli&#232;re   ]


----------



## Blytz (23 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Mon père va très prochainement fêter son anniversaire, et j'aimerai bien lui offrir un tour dans la voiture de ses rêves, une Jaguar E.
Est ce que vous connaissez des sites de location pour ce genre de voitures ou des personnes qui louent ou qui veulent juste faire partager leur passion dans la haute Garonne?? (extensible à Midi Pyrénées)
Le must ce serait une location sans chauffeur, mais juste un tour serait déjà sûrement un grand moment 

Pour le moment j'en ai trouvé 2, l'une à Pfastatt (http://www.classic-rent.fr/PRO/vehicule.php?id=770&from=0&num=4&searchMode=avance&tri=) et l'autre semble être à Nogent-sur-Marne (http://www.voditi.com/index.html) ce qui implique au minimum 650 km de déplacement :/

J'étudie aussi toute proposition concernant une balade dans une autre voiture ancienne à l'esprit sportif.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2007)

Blytz a dit:


> J'étudie aussi toute proposition concernant une balade dans une autre voiture ancienne à l'esprit sportif.
> 
> Merci d'avance


Dans une deuche de compétitions


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2007)

tu peux te renseigner aupr&#232;s des clubs de voiture classiques.

pour les voitures anciennes &#224; l'esprit sportifs tu as des lambo pas cher, pr&#233;voir des habits de rechange et des boule quies


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu peux te renseigner auprès des clubs de voiture classiques.
> 
> pour les voitures anciennes à l'esprit sportifs tu as *des lambo pas cher, prévoir des habits de rechange* et des boule quies



Parce qu'avec la Lambo, le linge finit en lambeaux ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2007)

Ou parce que les carbus giclaient de l'essence un peu .. genereusement :sick:


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2007)

J'ai commencé à regarder les clubs, mais j'en ai pas trouvé dans la régions... Il y a quelque asso aussi. 

Je continue mes recherches


----------



## woulf (25 Juin 2007)

Blytz a dit:


> J'ai commencé à regarder les clubs, mais j'en ai pas trouvé dans la régions... Il y a quelque asso aussi.
> 
> Je continue mes recherches



En même temps, si ton père mesure plus d'1m60, prévoit le chausse pied pour rentrer dans la type E... 
Un problème que l'on n'a pas dans une Silver Shadow


----------



## iMax (25 Juin 2007)

... ou dans une Twingo.


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2007)

iMax a dit:


> ... ou dans une Twingo.



comme sur une twingo version papa mobil


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2007)

Blytz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon p&#232;re va tr&#232;s prochainement f&#234;ter son anniversaire, et j'aimerai bien lui offrir un tour dans la voiture de ses r&#234;ves, une Jaguar E.
> Est ce que vous connaissez des sites de location pour ce genre de voitures ou des personnes qui louent ou qui veulent juste faire partager leur passion dans la haute Garonne?? (extensible &#224; Midi Pyr&#233;n&#233;es)
> ...



Plus s&#233;rieux : il y a quelques ann&#233;es, le r&#233;parateur de TV de Chateauneuf sur Charente (16120, &#224; 20 Km &#224; l'ouest d'Angoul&#234;me environ) avait une Type E cabriolet et proposait parfois ce genre de prestation le dimanche. Maintenant, &#231;a fait un bail que je ne l'ai pas revu, je ne me souviens m&#234;me plus de son nom, et ne saurais m&#234;me pas dire si il est toujours l&#224; bas.

Par ailleurs, il y avait aussi &#224; Jarnac (Lieu dit "Les M&#233;taieries", toujours en Charente, fief d'un c&#233;l&#232;bre pr&#233;sident d&#233;funt de la 5&#232;me), une soci&#233;t&#233; RCA (R&#233;paration Charentaise Automobile) qui s'&#233;tait sp&#233;cialis&#233;e dans la restauration de Jaguar. Son Patron s'appelait (peut-&#234;tre s'appelle toujours) Jo&#235;l CHARLES. Peut-&#234;tre, si la soci&#233;t&#233; existe toujours, pourraient-ils te renseigner ?


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2007)

Merci pour ces infos je vais me renseigner


----------



## fable (25 Juin 2007)

Blytz a dit:


> Merci pour ces infos je vais me renseigner


Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## Blytz (27 Juin 2007)

Ca semble mal partis... mais je contact autant de monde que je le peux 

Par contre impossible de trouver un numéro de téléphone ou même un mail de RCA :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2007)

Effectivement, il semblerait que R.C.A. n'existe plus, je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, M. Charles &#224; du prendre sa retraite.


----------



## JM29 (27 Juin 2007)

Je prends en cours ce topic... de plus de 200 pages! Gloups! Pas facile de tout lire... 

Bref, aime-t-on les Véhicules Tout-Terrain ici ou alors vais-je me faire éjecter si je parle de ma passion?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2007)

Decus decoris c'est toi? 

Mais, parle seulement...  On avisera.


----------



## JM29 (27 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Decus decoris c'est toi?
> 
> Mais, parle seulement...  On avisera.


 
Euh... non.

Je préfère avancer à pas de velours, car les véhicules TT (les vrais) sont mis dans le même sac que les SUV... et quand on ne connait pas, on raconte des conneries.


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Juin 2007)

JM29 a dit:


> Euh... non.
> 
> Je préfère avancer à pas de velours, car les véhicules TT (les vrais) sont mis dans le même sac que les SUV... et quand on ne connait pas, on raconte des conneries.



certes, certes... pour ma part, je pense que les suv comme les véhicules TT sont très intéressants, pour ce qu'ils sont, donc je te défendrai...

fonce!


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2007)

est ce qu'un 4x4 fait vroum vroum ?


----------



## PER180H (27 Juin 2007)

Ca aussi ca fait vroum vroum :love:








(et pshiiiiii aussi)


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2007)

bon nous pouvons en parler alors !


----------



## JM29 (27 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> certes, certes... pour ma part, je pense que les suv comme les véhicules TT sont très intéressants, pour ce qu'ils sont, donc je te défendrai...
> 
> fonce!


 
 
Un des premiers 4X4, basé sur la fameuse Jeep U.S., le LAND ROVER.
Sa lignea très peu évolué depuis 1948 et il reste indétronable en franchissement et en pistard. Les aménagements interieurs sont infinis et la capacité de tracter est très élevée.
Bref, un véhicule "bon à tout faire"!


----------



## Blytz (29 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, il semblerait que R.C.A. n'existe plus, je suis désolé, M. Charles à du prendre sa retraite.



T'as pas à être désolé, merci beaucoup pour l'info


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juillet 2007)

La soeur de ma copine s'est mari&#233;e ce week end. Ils ont fait la route dans une Daimler 250, clone d'une Jaguar Mk2 : 



Shot with C3100Z,C3020Z at 2007-07-03

Elle est dans un &#233;tat magnifique, verte fonc&#233; :love: :love:


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Jolie la toto !


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> La soeur de ma copine s'est mari&#233;e ce week end. Ils ont fait la route dans une Daimler 250, clone d'une Jaguar Mk2 :
> Shot with C3100Z,C3020Z at 2007-07-03
> 
> Elle est dans un &#233;tat magnifique, verte fonc&#233; :love: :love:



 Piti Piti les r&#233;tros !

EDIT : c'est normal le jaquar sur le capot ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

oui, c'est pour illustrer que la daimler était la "copie" de la jaguar.

En fait, c'est plus compliqué, daimler représentait le haut de gamme à l'époque. Genre à avoir la clim quand la jaguar de base n'en avait pas. Ca a été abandonné dans les années 70 si je ne m'abuse. Je crois même que les premières XJ avaient encore la double dénomination.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas la photo de la voiture, c'est une trouv&#233;e sur le net d'une Jaguar Mk2 
J'essaierai de poster une photo ce soir...


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Merci  Et vivement ce soir :love: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Juillet 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Piti Piti les rétros !
> 
> EDIT : c'est normal le jaquar sur le capot ?



les rétro, c'est normal, le beau-père d'un pote en avait deux, avec les moteurs de 4,2l, ne verte et une rouge, et on s'amusait un peu avec quand on était "jeune"... et je peux vous dire que ça avançait fort, à une époque ou les voitures "rapides" étaient des 205GTI, les rétros servaient à rien...

Mais bon c'était aussi une époque ou on pouvait rouler sur les routes et les autoroutes, ou "conduire" voulait encore dire quelque chose (4 freins à Tambour, quand même), ou les dos d'âne nous servaient de tremplin, et non de ralentisseurs, et ou, bien entendu, nous n'avions pas encore de permis, ce qui accroissait le magique de la situation (vu que nous conduisions aussi).


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

C'&#233;tait le bon temps :love: :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, c'est pour illustrer que la daimler était la "copie" de la jaguar.
> 
> En fait, c'est plus compliqué, daimler représentait le haut de gamme à l'époque. Genre à avoir la clim quand la jaguar de base n'en avait pas. Ca a été abandonné dans les années 70 si je ne m'abuse. Je crois même que les premières XJ avaient encore la double dénomination.



Celle ci est une Daimler 250 à moteur V8 de 2.5l, 4 freins à disques (  ).
Le proprio l'a entièrement rénovée : il a ressoudée le châssis, refait toute la peinture, changer le train avant...

C'est un vrai passionné, il a été en Angleterre le moi sdernier pour chercher 4 jantes pour cette voiture.

Il y a même un site sur cette voiture : 
http://www.daimler250v8.de/daimler250v8.html

Elle est vraiment belle :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2007)

La voici : 





Une de l'arriere : 





[/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

splendide.

J'ai eu l'occasion d'en essayer une au LUC (Var), il y avait un garage spécialisé dans la réfection des Jaguars. C'est très sympa comme voiture.


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juillet 2007)

Ouah :love: :love : Tr&#232;s belle !


----------



## Picouto (5 Juillet 2007)

C'est fait la Fiat 500 is back

Pour rire c'est ici :


> Dans ce contexte, le lancement de la nouvelle 500 prend des airs de revanche. "Nos concurrents sont complexes, rigides et ploient sous les procédures. Espérons que cela continue. Nous, au contraire, nous devenons rapides et rendons les choses plus faciles, comme Apple. Pour le spot, je me suis inspiré de leur slogan +think different+" ("penser différemment"), poursuit le patron de Fiat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

Dans cet article, je lis, &#224; la fin, une phrase sur les petits mod&#232;les qui consomment moins que les grosses berlines.

&#192; ce sujet, je me pose des questions : Mon v&#233;hicule actuel, une berline de deux litres de 125 ch, consomme moins sur tous les segments que la 1600 de 92 ch que j'avais avant. Bon, d'accord, &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas la m&#234;me voiture, mais fin 2005, j'ai eu durant quelques semaines &#224; la place de ma voiture, une version de base du m&#234;me mod&#232;le, motoris&#233;e en 1,6l 90 ch, avec des &#233;quipements (point de vue moteur) similaires  : injection, pot catalys&#233;, etc ... Eh bien, pareil, &#224; utilisation &#233;quivalente (et raisonnable, je pr&#233;cise), elle consommait plus que ma 2l, que ce soit sur route, autoroute ou en ville (surtout en ville d'ailleurs :sick.

Et partout, je lis que les petits moteurs consomment moins que les gros


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2007)

parce que tu tires dessus comme un fou et donc tu es plus dans les tours !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> parce que tu tires dessus comme un fou et donc tu es plus dans les tours !



J'y avais bien pensé, mais non, elle tire la même chose que la mienne : 36,5 Km/h par 1000 tr/mn, et j'ai plutôt tendance à être léger sur l'accélérateur, vu les sommets atteints par le prix du passage à la pompe.


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2007)

le rapport poid/puissance alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> le rapport poid/puissance alors ?



Ben voui, mais 89 ch pour 1100 Kg, c'est quand même mieux qu'une petite voiture (45/50 ch pour 700/750 Kg), non ?


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2007)

Elle tourne sur 3 cylindres alors :bebe:


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et partout, je lis que les petits moteurs consomment moins que les gros




Sur les petites voitures, sûrement 
Mais, à poids égal, ton moulbif doit tourner plus bas et être moins à la peine qu'un autre qui cube moins et a moins de dadas ? 

Sur ce, faut que j'aille faire ronronner mon "petit" V6 de 3 litres (rassurez vous, il ne dépasse pas les 200cv  )


----------



## Picouto (5 Juillet 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Sur les petites voitures, sûrement
> Mais, à poids égal, ton moulbif doit tourner plus bas et être moins à la peine qu'un autre qui cube moins et a moins de dadas ?
> 
> Sur ce, faut que j'aille faire ronronner mon "petit" V6 de 3 litres (rassurez vous, il ne dépasse pas les 200cv  )


tout ça pour rouler à 80...  



km/h hein pas miles/h


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> tout ça pour rouler à 80...
> 
> 
> 
> km/h hein pas miles/h



Plutôt 100 - 120 dans les faits 
Et puis j'insiste: ici c'est un "petit" moteur


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> tout &#231;a pour rouler &#224; 80...
> 
> 
> 
> km/h hein pas miles/h



pas comme une dolorean &#224; 90 miles/h!!! parce que la attention 

Edit : (heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de contr&#244;le d'alcol&#233;mie au post !!!)


----------



## JM29 (10 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> La voici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Immatriculée "29"?


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2007)

C'est une immatriculation anglaise


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juillet 2007)

Non non, elle est bien immatricul&#233;e en France, dans le Finist&#232;re 

Mais c'est bien une conduite &#224; droite


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juillet 2007)

La cl&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;sse


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juillet 2007)

Mais c'est important : Là

Il y a déjà quelques mois, lorsque je faisais le tour des constructeurs pour m'acheter un véhicule, j'avais écrit à propos du diesel que c'était un carburant infiniment plus polluant que le SP... et on m'avait un peu ri au nez...

bref, voilà les rapports de recherches qui sortent... et ça va infiniment plus loin que des problèmes de qualité de l'air.

Aussi là

et : enfin là

Désolé, sinon elle est  très belle cette jaguar


----------



## PommeQ (23 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois acheter une voiture un poil plus grande que ma 207 (version griffe) ... et j'hesite entre 2 options : Toyota Auric CleanPower et attendre la 308 ...

Qu'en pensez vous ????


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juillet 2007)

Que la 308 est franchement moche... 
L'Auris est plus sympa d'exterieure, j'ai entendu plusieurs bonne critiques de ce modele 

Le mieux est d'essayer les voitures pour se faire une id&#233;e personnelle


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Juillet 2007)

je suis d'accord avec le magic chien... sur les deux points : par exemple lorsque j'ai d&#251; m'acheter une voiture, je louais des caisses depuis 4 ans pour mon boulot et j'en ai donc essay&#233; beaucoup, de toutes marques et de toutes gammes et je peux dire que j'ai eu de grandes surprises par rapport aux id&#233;es re&#231;ues et aux discours convenus sur telle ou telle marque... mais une chose est sure : je d&#233;conseille fortement Peugeot...


----------



## PommeQ (23 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Que la 308 est franchement moche...
> L'Auris est plus sympa d'exterieure, j'ai entendu plusieurs bonne critiques de ce modele
> 
> Le mieux est d'essayer les voitures pour se faire une id&#233;e personnelle



J'ai essay&#233; une Avensis CleanPower donc le 177cv ... et j'ai trouv&#233; qu'il etait vraiment tr&#233;s agr&#233;able ce moteur ... donc j'imagine dans l'Auris !

Ce qui me decoit un peu c'est les plastiques du tableau de bord ... mais bon ... mon coeur commence &#224; pencher


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juillet 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> C'est fait la Fiat 500 is back
> 
> Pour rire c'est ici :


Non seulement elle est de retour, mais je prends ! :love:


----------



## Picouto (26 Juillet 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Non seulement elle est de retour, mais je prends ! :love:


Je signe ce matin ... livraison le 16 août re-


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2007)

Ah oui, la panda relookée. C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juillet 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Je signe ce matin ... livraison le 16 août re-


Je vois que je suis pas seul à avoir craqué... 

Elle est excellente cette petite !


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2007)

parlons vroum vroum 

[youtube]w7RrQQr6z6g[/youtube]


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2007)

et de deux :style:
[youtube]b-_uesX2QCw[/youtube]

Avec deux bandes noires pour changer, j'&#233;tais pr&#234;t &#224; virer le son d'origine pour apposer une musique mais n'ai pas trouv&#233; de bande son appropri&#233;.


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ah oui, la panda relookée. C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie


 
Ca c'est la Fiat 500 relookée 

La Fiat Pända relookée est moche, et c'est une autre


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

Non, non, c'est une panda avec le look de la 500 de nos parents.
Chassis et moteur, c'est de la "panda compatible"


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juillet 2007)

Ne jouons pas avec les mots


----------



## Paradise (30 Juillet 2007)

Attention ma 500 est en commande    (6 mois minimum d'attente)   :sleep: 

Quoi je suis un conna** de  mec fashion


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

J'aurais fait pareil si j'avais plein de sous et pas de voiture.
Elle est craquante faut bien le dire...


----------



## House M.D. (30 Juillet 2007)

En commande mi-aout si tout se passe bien 

Exactement comme ceci  :


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2007)

Pour moi !! deja en commande  Premi&#232;re voiture que j'ach&#232;te  :rateau:  
La concession est incapable de me donner une date valide pour la livraison... Suite &#224; la gr&#234;ve de l'usine et au nombreuses options disponible, selon planet Fiat: Novembre 2007  
La couleur grise va &#234;tre stop&#233;, et les palettes au volant dispo en france en Novembre 






&#8226;  100hp  Lounge
&#8226;  Funk White"nacre"
&#8226;  Jante alliage 16"
&#8226;  Toit panoramique
&#8226;  Blue and Me
&#8226;  Clim auto


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Juillet 2007)

Elle est coute combien ta config?

je la trouve tres "cheap" de l'ext&#233;rieur cette voiture...
j'en ai vu une l'autre jour, elle ne m'a pas convaincu...

Par contre, je n'ai pas encore vu l'int&#233;rieur...


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2007)

Ma config est a 15900  avec une petite offre 

Cuir Frau  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Juillet 2007)

Je ne suis pas convaincu...

Je vais aller la voir en vrai pour mieux me rendre compte...


----------



## Picouto (31 Juillet 2007)

Voila la mienne.
Le modèle de base actuel (pop) avec la clim et le sticker "Echec et mat" 





:love:​


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas convaincu...
> 
> Je vais aller la voir en vrai pour mieux me rendre compte...



c'est clair l'interieur simple est pas beau mais le Cuir Frau magnifique !!! :love:


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> En commande mi-aout si tout se passe bien
> 
> Exactement comme ceci  :



Vraiment jolie avec cette bande de drapeau Italien 

Et dites pas que cette voiture est cheap   elle est magnifique :love:  

Et félicitations à toi, Paradise


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Vraiment jolie avec cette bande de drapeau Italien
> 
> Et dites pas que cette voiture est cheap   elle est magnifique :love:
> 
> Et félicitations à toi, Paradise



Merci :rateau:  Après des moments difficile, braquage et vole de pod et book pro !!!
Je me fais plaisir


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Ma config est a 15900  avec une petite offre
> 
> Cuir Frau  :love:
> 
> tophs diverses



Ils ont gradués le compteur en hectomètres à l'heure ?  :affraid:


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils ont gradués le compteur en hectomètres à l'heure ?  :affraid:


 
 c'est un clin d'oeil à la Bambina la vrai 500


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Et elle va a combien de km/h th&#233;oriquement ta FIAT 500 Paradise ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Th&#233;orie : 275, pratique 115. Et encore, &#231;a d&#233;pend du vent.


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et elle va a combien de km/h th&#233;oriquement ta FIAT 500 Paradise ?



Vitesse maximale : 189 km/h 0 &#224; 100km/h : 10.2 s

en attendant les version abarth
136 ch abarth
165 ch abarth sport
186 ch abarth super sport


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

oui mais ca c'est la version RS non ?


en m&#234;me temps c'est pas une bagnole


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> oui mais ca c'est la version RS non ?
> 
> 
> en même temps c'est pas une bagnole



non seulement 100 ch les plus piussante c'est plus des fiat mais des abarth


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

Eh, eh, la marque au scorpion !

Edit : ils ne faisaient pas que des carbus/pr&#233;pas dans le temps ceux-l&#224; ?


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> non seulement 100 ch les plus piussante c'est plus des fiat mais des abarth



moi avec 100ch je monte à 280 sans forcer....

tiens j'ai conduit un abarth ... j'avais 13 ans


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Juillet 2007)

Avec 4 roues et un volant?
Ou avec 2 roues et un guidon?


----------



## Paradise (31 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Eh, eh, la marque au scorpion !
> 
> Edit : ils ne faisaient pas que des carbus/pr&#233;pas dans le temps ceux-l&#224; ?



maintenant c'est une marque de fiat group la fiat grande punto en abarth perd le "fiat"

Maintenant c'est punto abarth !!


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Avec 4 roues et un volant?
> Ou avec 2 roues et un guidon?



bah avec 2 roues ... 4 roues c'est pour les enfants


----------



## House M.D. (1 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Vraiment jolie avec cette bande de drapeau Italien
> 
> Et dites pas que cette voiture est cheap   elle est magnifique :love:
> 
> Et félicitations à toi, Paradise


Merci, j'ai toujours eu l'âme italienne pour les voitures  Dès que c'est rouge et italien, je cours... Alors je pouvais pas passer à côté de ça :love: :love:


----------



## naas (24 Août 2007)

pourquoi ne pas attendre la nouvelle dino alors ? 
j'ai un copain qui est en train de faire une r&#233;plique de la dino originele, bon le moteur est pas d'origine mais elle roule 

euh.. par contre elle freine pas encore :bebe:  

sinon un petit youtube du week end a dublin ou il y avait une veyron, trop rapide sur le circuit  :love:

[YOUTUBE]-VE7J8UFWgs[/YOUTUBE]

il y a un kit car a base de 2CV terrrrible :love:


----------



## rizoto (24 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas attendre la nouvelle dino alors ?
> j'ai un copain qui est en train de faire une réplique de la dino originele, bon le moteur est pas d'origine mais elle roule
> 
> euh.. par contre elle freine pas encore :bebe:
> ...


----------



## naas (24 Août 2007)

la ferrari est une P4, il en existe 3 dans le monde pas plus, celle ci est une r&#233;plique, john a mis quelque chose comme 10 ans &#224; la faire, rien que le pot d'&#233;chappement est une merveille


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Quel est le modèle de voiture  à 1:07 ?



Mmmm ... Je dirais un break américain des années 40, peut-être une Ford de 1946 ou 47, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une Mercury (les "Ford de luxe") ou d'une Monarch canadienne des mêmes années (Mercury fabriquées sous licence au Canada).


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> la ferrari est une P4, il en existe 3 dans le monde pas plus, celle ci est une réplique, john a mis quelque chose comme 10 ans à la faire, rien que le pot d'échappement est une merveille



Merci



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mmmm ... Je dirais un break américain des années 40,


----------



## naas (25 Août 2007)

celle d'apr&#232;s c'est une morris minor "l&#233;g&#232;rement" modifi&#233;e avec un ... gros V8 

quelques photos de l'unique veyron en irlande pr&#233;sente pour l'&#233;v&#233;nement:
en un tour de circuit elle a mis 1 seconde &#224; une ford focus prepar&#233;e rallye, trop dur 






et deux autres au poids plus cons&#233;quent:
http://vivi.manu.free.fr/s7/dsc00509.jpg
http://vivi.manu.free.fr/s7/dsc00511.jpg

cette bagnole fait un bruit d'avion extraordinaire :style:


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

Belle bête :love: 

Merci pour les photos


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

rizoto a dit:


>



Euh ... J'te sens moqueur, là, on parle bien ce celle là ?


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh ... J'te sens moqueur, là, on parle bien ce celle là ?



Erf Non !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

Alors je comprend pas trop la question, c'est la seule qui rentre &#224; 1'07", et de plus, c'est la seule qui ne soit pas &#233;vidente &#224; identifier


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2007)

C &#233;tait la P4 de naas.

&#224; 1.07 j'ai bien la voiture rouge !! c'est bizarre


----------



## naas (25 Août 2007)

la P4 a &#233;t&#233; produite &#224; 4 exemplaires par ferrari, une est.. paix &#224; son &#226;me, les trois autres se vendent &#224; prix d'or

pour la morris













je vous trouve des photos de la P4


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> C &#233;tait la P4 de naas.
> 
> &#224; 1.07 j'ai bien la voiture rouge !! c'est bizarre


----------



## naas (25 Août 2007)

Bon c'est pas fini les deux la  hein


----------



## Paradise (31 Août 2007)

New by Caradisiac   








 Steve Jobs cherche depuis quelques ann&#233;es &#224; produire une iCar bien proprette. Difficile pour un fabricant de babioles informatiques d'&#234;tre cr&#233;dible en restant seul. Depuis que le boss de la pomme a rencontr&#233; Martin Winterkorn, le PDG du groupe VW, plus personne ne prend les choses &#224; la l&#233;g&#232;re.

Suite de la news sur le lien 

http://news.caradisiac.com/iCar-d-Apple-avec-VW-555


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Août 2007)

&#231;a me parait un peu trop facile de faire une photo dont la prise de vue est choisie au seul endroit ou on ne peut pas voir le v&#233;hicule... n'importe quel photographe aurait mis son objectif dans un des trous des mailles du grillage....


----------



## Paradise (31 Août 2007)

C'est clair,* le fake est &#233;norme* mais je trouve bien le fait que dans tous les domaines Apple  est demand&#233; et &#224; la pointe


----------



## soget (7 Septembre 2007)

:love: :love:


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

C'est quoi ? une megane, une audi, une peugeot ?   

pour ceux interess&#233;s par un essai de la veyron, vous pouvez telecharger LEGALEMENT l'&#233;pisode 1 de la nouvelle saison fith gear
http://www.mininova.org/tor/870055
via finalgear.com


----------



## rizoto (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est quoi ? une megane, une audi, une peugeot ?



On dirait le logo d'une renault...


----------



## woulf (8 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> On dirait le logo d'une renault...



Maintenant que tu le dis, y'a un je ne sais quoi dans les phares qui me rappelle l'alpine...


----------



## soget (8 Septembre 2007)

Les mêmes images de la future Renault Laguna Coupe en plus grande.
ici, là et encore, là


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

On dirait qu'ils ont crois&#233; une 407 avec une Nissan Fairlady


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2007)

soget a dit:


> Les mêmes images de la future Renault Laguna Coupe en plus grande.
> ici, là et encore, là



J'adore !!!


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2007)

Modena 360 Limousine


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

bah on fait plus long et en rouge   





l'episode est telechargeable sur finalgear
(sans rire il y en a qui ont du fric a jeter :sick: )


----------



## dellys (8 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On dirait qu'ils ont croisé une 407 avec une Nissan Fairlady



Y'a un peu d'Alfa GT aussi, nan ? (profil et arrière)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> bah on fait plus long et en rouge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois d'ici le dialogue avec la contractuelle qui met le PV :

- "Menfin, madame, j'ai mis des sous, dans le parcm&#232;tre  "

- "Oui, dans le premier, mais pas dans les quatre autres  "

  

Sinon, celle ci n'est pas aussi longue que celle de naas, mais elle a &#233;t&#233; fabriqu&#233;e en s&#233;rie


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2007)

qui c'est qui a la plus longue ???


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> qui c'est qui a la plus longue ???



Et comment il tourne l'imbécile


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Et comment il tourne l'imbécile



En bourrique


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Septembre 2007)

Au moins si y'a des &#233;meutes t'en mets une, les &#233;meutiers le temps qu'il brisent toutes les vitres et brulent la voiture en entier, &#231;a laisse le temps au flic de les arreter


----------



## Paradise (11 Septembre 2007)

*Lamborghini Revent&#243;n*

Lamborghini pr&#233;sentera aujourd&#8217;hui son nouvel avion de chasse &#224; 1 million d&#8217;euros&#8230;
Inspir&#233; par les avions de chasse cette machine est r&#233;alis&#233;e &#224; partir d&#8217;une Murcielago LP640.
On ne conna&#238;tra qu&#8217;au cours de la journ&#233;e les caract&#233;ristiques officielles: puissance, poids, transmission et performances.

Source blog auto


































tout simplement sublime!! un pas de plus de lamborghini contre Vag!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> *Lamborghini Revent&#243;n*
> 
> Lamborghini pr&#233;sentera aujourd&#8217;hui son nouvel avion de chasse *&#224; 1 million d&#8217;euros*&#8230;
> 
> On ne conna&#238;tra qu&#8217;au cours de la journ&#233;e les caract&#233;ristiques officielles: puissance, poids, transmission et performances.



Ah, ben le poids, si, tu l'as mis dans ton post, trop lourd, bien trop lourd ::casse:


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

Dis donc elle est magnifique cette lambo !


----------



## Paradise (11 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Dis donc elle est magnifique cette lambo !




Notons que les projecteurs bi-Xénon disposent de 7 leds chacun pour assurer léclairage de jour les feux arrière sont aussi à leds mais renforcées puisquelles se trouvent non loin de léchappement central crachant jusquà 120° de hurlements.
 A lintérieur, on retrouve de lAlcantara, du carbone, de laluminium et du cuir mais aussi un écran à cristaux liquides TFT affichant toutes les informations nécessaires au pilote un nouveau G-Force-Meter est aussi de la partie, tout comme des instruments customisables.
 Sous le capot, on retrouve toujours la pièce maîtresse de la Murciélago LP640, à savoir un V12 6.5l de 640 ch pour 660 Nm de couple avec une boîte E-gear et la transmission Viscous Traction AWD.
 Les performances sont les suivantes : plus de 340 km/h en vitesse de pointe et une accélération de 0 à 100 km/h en seulement 3.4 secondes les freins céramiques assurent un excellent freinage.






je suis deg, toujours le même moteur... et bien pour 1 million... :hein:


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

toujours moins rapide qu'une tiger racing z100 tout de m&#234;me.
et ils font encore l'option carbone a l'interieur ou c'est de serie cette fois ci ?


----------



## patlek (11 Septembre 2007)

> plus de 340 km/h en vitesse de pointe



Et çà sert a quoi??


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

patlek a dit:


> Et &#231;&#224; sert a quoi??


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

patlek a dit:


> Et çà sert a quoi??


A faire parler les rabat-joies, j'imagine :sleep:


----------



## patlek (11 Septembre 2007)

rabats joie... 

Mais non. Si c' est la joie de raconter:"Ouais, la mienne elle monte a 340 km/h" (Jeux du Kikalaplussgrosse) lors de soirées mondaines (mondaines forcément; pour avoir 1 million d' euros a coller dans une voiture... faut pas etre trop prolo.) Tant mieux pour la personne.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Non.

Rabat-joie est cens&#233; &#234;tre invariable, mais le pluriel tol&#233;r&#233; est rabat-joies&#8230;

Source et source (pdf)

Ceci mis &#224; part, globalement, dans un fil o&#249; les gens qui aiment les voitures parlent entre eux, ta r&#233;ponse &#8211; si tu n'aimes pas le terme "rabat-joie" &#8211; est au moins&#8230; chiante. Ce genre d'argument resuc&#233; est p&#233;nible  voil&#224; 

(ah&#8230; et je ne parle pas des reprises de fautes d'orthographe, surtout quand elles sont imaginaires. :sleep: bis)


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Septembre 2007)

moi je la trouve magnifique cette voiture... et 1 000 000,00 &#8364;, c'est un minimum quand on veut du bon mat&#233;riel... 
Mais surtout,ce qui me scotche, c'est l'int&#233;rieur, un pur r&#234;ve...

Si un jour je m'ach&#232;te une belle voiture, genre fuego, jeme ferai faire le m&#234;me...

Mais s&#233;rieusement, l'int&#233;rieur est tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s classe, je trouve.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Si un jour je m'achète une belle voiture, genre fuego



Je crois que la dernière à été compressée en juin dernier dans une casse à Villejuif !


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

Au feu la fuego


----------



## Paradise (11 Septembre 2007)

patlek a dit:


> Et &#231;&#224; sert a quoi??



&#8226; parce qu'avec 180 km/h en pointe elle ferait piti&#233;... 
&#8226; parce que c'est une voiture qui vient de la piste et est faite pour la piste, qui est juste passer en "road-car" mine



Tu dois faire partie des gens qui pensent que les ferrari polluent trop... 

Edit: trop la honte merci BackCat... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Il va te dire "polluent" &#224; mon avis


----------



## Foguenne (11 Septembre 2007)

Chez Renault ils sont décevent pour le moment.
Leur concept car sont supers puis quand on voit la version de série... 

Le kango Compact concept que je trouve très sympa





Et la nouvelle Cango, correcte mais qui manque de peps.






J'espère que le coupé Laguna ressemblera à son concept.


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

Exact.
Franchement j'aimerais acheter plein de protos, il y a tant d'id&#233;es d&#233;lirantes, d'espaces &#233;normes, de quelque chose de frais :love:


----------



## Paradise (11 Septembre 2007)

le coupé Laguna ... avec le cul pompé d'une aston...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> le coupé Laguna ... avec le cul pompé d'une aston...



Le groupe Renault-Nissan vient de déposer une nouvelle marque : Acétone Martine


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

Nouvel episode de 5th gear
http://www.finalgear.com/shows/fifthgear/12/2/


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

Bon alors qu'est ce que tu aimes ?


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bon alors qu'est ce que tu aimes ?


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_





non, je ne vous filerai le num&#233;ro que contre un gros ch&#232;que, n'insistez pas !!! 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

Au moins, les vitres ont un moteur ... elles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

*LA* vitre&#8230; soit attentif.


----------



## Paradise (13 Septembre 2007)

*10000 &#8364;  * il est dingue... pour une bouze...


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_en m&#234;me temps, le prix officiel est de 13800&#8364; 
_


----------



## Paradise (13 Septembre 2007)

j'ai mal au coeur... :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Septembre 2007)

vous rigolez, vous rigolez, mais par exemple, tu t'ach&#232;tes une Bentley continentale GT Speed, tu vas de 0 &#224; 100 km/h en 3sec7, donc, en th&#233;orie tu d&#233;passes la limite de vitesse autoris&#233;e en ville en 1sec9, donc, l&#224;, il y a un radar, tu perds 1 point... et ainsi de suite, tous les jours pendant douze jours... et tu vas chez Aixam... t'acheter une magnifique voiture &#224; mettre dans le coffre, pour quand tu dois croiser la mar&#233;chauss&#233;e...

Certes, normalement, avec ton pognon tu aurais du faire les stages de r&#233;cup&#233;ration des points, mais il n'y a plus de places pendant au moins six mois... 

Enfin, je dis &#231;a...


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2007)

Pour 10 kE tu peux avoir une super seven seconde main :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4402386 a dit:
			
		

> *LA* vitre&#8230; soit attentif.



Mince, t'as raison. D'ailleurs, que faut il entendre par "centralisation des portes" ? Ils ont mis les portes au milieu de la voiture du machin au lieu de les mettres sur les cot&#233;s ? :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (13 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Pour 10 kE tu peux avoir une super seven seconde main :style:



:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

et au crash test, ça donne quoi? une galette?

Le pire est que maintenant on en voit sur autoroute. Et ça, ça fait peur.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> et au crash test, &#231;a donne quoi? une galette?




Possible... La photo a &#233;t&#233; prise dans une boulangerie-p&#226;tisserie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Possible... La photo a été prise dans une boulangerie-pâtisserie



ils font la même au chocolat?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est plus rare ! La plupart sont fourr&#233;es au gland sauf erreur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

bon, oubliez le crash test. je veux pas voir ça.

(tarzoon)


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> et au crash test, ça donne quoi? une galette?
> 
> Le pire est que maintenant on en voit sur autoroute. Et ça, ça fait peur.



On me susurre à l'oreillette qu'on aurait même vu une Aixam doubler une ZRX... mais ce n'est qu'une rumeur, hein


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> le coupé Laguna ... avec le cul pompé d'une aston...



Peut etre,mais il vaut quand même mieux pomper le cul d'une aston, que celui d'une logan... par exemple... :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (13 Septembre 2007)

​

L&#8217;&#233;curie anglaise Mc Laren a &#233;t&#233; disqualifi&#233;e et devra payer une
amende de 100 millions de dollars pour son comportement dans ce qui est
devenu l&#8217;affaire Stepney, le roman d&#8217;espionnage de l&#8217;&#233;t&#233;&#8230;

​
Le championnat continue pour les pilotes qui ne perdent pas de points. Lewis Hamilton reste en t&#234;te du championnat avec 92 points devant Fernando Alonso (89), Kimi Ra&#239;konen (74), Felipe Massa (69) et
Nick heifeld sur BMW Sauber avec 52 points. BMW r&#233;cup&#232;re provisoirement la deuxi&#232;me place du championnat derri&#232;re Ferrari et Renault la troisi&#232;me.  
La FIA publiera demain un communiqu&#233; avec tous les d&#233;tails de l&#8217;affaire et notamment les d&#233;clarations des pilotes Mc Laren &#224; propos d&#8217;&#233;changes d&#8217;emails avec des donn&#233;es Ferrari&#8230; Ils b&#233;n&#233;ficiaient de
l&#8217;immunit&#233; &#224; condition de raconter la v&#233;rit&#233;. Des explications concernant la place de Renault au coeur de l&#8217;affaire depuis quelques semaines sont aussi attendues. Un rapport technique concernant l&#8217;utilisation des donn&#233;es Ferrari par Mc Laren sera rendu en d&#233;cembre. Aucun responsable de l&#8217;&#233;curie Mc Laren ne sera autoris&#233; &#224; monter le podium cette ann&#233;e en cas de victoire d&#8217;une course d&#8217;un de leurs
pilotes.


Source : *Blog Auto

Je suis sur le cul  
*


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> ... Aucun responsable de lécurie Mc Laren ne sera autorisé à monter le podium cette année en cas de victoire dune course dun de leurs
> pilotes...


Je crois que les preuves étaient si évidentes que la FIA n'a pas pu faire autrement parce que les sanctions sont vraiment lourdes tout de même :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (13 Septembre 2007)

Maclaren est disqualifi&#233; mais les pilotes peuvent continuer &#224; courir sur des voitures maclaren? C'est bizarre, non 

La sanction, c'est pour montrer l'exemple... c'est une premi&#232;re dans l'histoire de la formule 1 ?


----------



## Paradise (13 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Maclaren est disqualifi&#233; mais les pilotes peuvent continuer &#224; courir sur des voitures maclaren? C'est bizarre, non




c'est clair la je pige pas... :hein:


----------



## rizoto (13 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> amende de 100 millions de dollars pour son comportement dans ce qui est
> *
> Je suis sur le cul
> *



J'en reviens pas non plus en fait

100 millions ... pouuuh ca fait quelques cagnottes euro-millions ca  mais je pense que ca reste faible par rapport au budget global d'une grossse écurie de Formule 1.

Une chose est sure, un certain "Ron" vient de voir sa prime de fin d'année partir en fumée


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Maclaren est disqualifié mais les pilotes peuvent continuer à courir sur des voitures maclaren? C'est bizarre, non
> 
> La sanction, c'est pour montrer l'exemple... c'est une première dans l'histoire de la formule 1 ?



non, ce n'est pas la première fois, l'écurie benetton avait en son temps été épinglée plusieurs fois pour divers manquements, et perdu des points au championnat... mais jamais tous.
Par ailleurs, il faut se méfier des infos strictement médiatiques, je peux vous dire que de "l'intérieur", ça ressemble plus, pour beaucoup, à de la manuvre Ferrari... mais je sais que ça fera grincer quelques dents... donc, shut!


----------



## Paradise (14 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> pour beaucoup, à de la manuvre Ferrari... mais je sais que ça fera grincer quelques dents... donc, shut!



:hein: Ferrari Powwaaa... désolé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Bah faut pas se leurrer&#8230; Ferrari doit avoir les m&#234;mes agissements, la diff&#233;rence r&#233;side dans le fait qu'ils ne se font pas prendre  Pas ce coup-ci, en tout cas.


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Septembre 2007)

comme tu dis, le meilleur, &#224; mon sens, c'est flavio... mais l&#224;, il vaut mieux encore moins le dire, sinon, il y a des risques de contrats... &#224; l'Italienne...


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2007)

_ si vous menez la discussion en parall&#232;le sur les deux sujets &#231;a va &#234;tre gal&#232;re &#224; suivre ou redondant&#8230;&#160;moi je dis &#231;a&#8230; 

remarquez pourquoi ne pas non plus ajouter une pierre &#224; cet &#233;difice en contribuant dans le fil des actus _


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

tu veux lui dire de commencer par nous envoyer sa dem avant d'aller travailler chez vous?


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2007)

_hors-sujet ou presque&#8230;

un membre des forums a &#231;a dans le garage de son p&#232;re, je n'en dirais pas plus&#8230;





elles &#233;taient classes les peugeot &#224; l'&#233;poque&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4404599 a dit:
			
		

> _hors-sujet ou presque
> 
> un membre des forums a ça dans le garage de son père, je n'en dirais pas plus
> 
> ...



J'en ai aussi d'excellents souvenirs


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en ai aussi d'excellents souvenirs



C'est toi, là, à droite?

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est toi, là, à droite?
> 
> :rateau:



 Non, c'était ma grand-tante (la sur aînée de ma grand-mère). Moi, je suis assis sur l'aile de la voiture (celle de mon grand-père).


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a me rassure, je croyais que tu &#233;tais une voiture...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est toi, là, à droite?
> 
> :rateau:





la(n)guille a dit:


> ça me rassure, je croyais que tu étais une voiture...



 Et dire que certains critiquent mon humour :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et dire que certains critiquent mon humour :mouais:



*RH&#194;&#194;&#194;&#194; LES ORDURES!!!*

  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4403699&postcount=1


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> &#231;a me rassure, je croyais que tu &#233;tais une voiture...



*Si Pascal eut &#233;t&#233; une Peugeot 202*
il aurait s&#251;rement mieux vieilli.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2007)

*Pascal ,'a pas vieilli*
et contrairement &#224; certains, 
garde la t&#234;te sur les &#233;paules 

et  !


----------



## iMax (17 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Nouvel episode de 5th gear
> http://www.finalgear.com/shows/fifthgear/12/2/



p**** le crash test...  

Volvo 940 ag&#233;e de 16 ans contre l'actuelle Modus et ses 5 &#233;toiles EuroNCap: qui gagne a votre avis?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2007)

iMax a dit:


> qui gagne a votre avis?



Le mec qui va vendre deux bagnoles aux co**ards qui ont organisé ça ?


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2007)

iMax a dit:


> p**** le crash test...
> 
> Volvo 940 ag&#233;e de 16 ans contre l'actuelle Modus et ses 5 &#233;toiles EuroNCap: qui gagne a votre avis?


Jai &#233;t&#233; vraiment surpris par le r&#233;sultat, c'est l&#224; ou tu vois que les simulations d'absorption de l'&#233;nergie dues aux chocs sont vraiment utiles.


----------



## PommeQ (17 Septembre 2007)

Par chance, ils ont explosé une Renault et une Volvo ... ca fait plaisir


----------



## Paradise (21 Septembre 2007)

Dans le Famille j'ai pas de go&#251;ts... :mouais:


----------



## fable (21 Septembre 2007)

effectivement...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2007)

Pas d'accord. 
Elle est tout sauf insipide. 
Un goût de chiotte, peut-être, mais un goût prononcé !


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2007)

Moche, super mega moche


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Pas d'accord.
> Elle est tout sauf insipide.
> Un goût de chiotte, peut-être, mais un goût prononcé !



Chui d'accord avec guyT 
Elle aurait été moins foncée (genre couleur caca) ça pourrait être bien rigolo !
Ca change des gris métallisé, rouge, bleu avec l'union jack sur le toit (perfide albion...!)


----------



## kitetrip (1 Octobre 2007)

Une Mini Moche, c'est une série spéciale


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2007)

*La Mini*
c'est pour les bobos.

en avoir une est d&#233;j&#224; une faute de go&#251;t...


----------



## naas (5 Octobre 2007)

enfin les mini version bmw parce que les vraies mini boost&#233; comp&#233;tition, comme dirait d&#233;d&#233;
:"t'ain &#231;a arrache ta m&#232;re" :bebe:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2007)

j'avais failli en acheter une, il y a une quinzaine d'ann&#233;es... magnifique : elle avait &#233;t&#233; un peu pr&#233;par&#233;, pour r&#233;sumer : deux moteurs de 1300 cooper S, un devant, un derri&#232;re, distribu&#233;s par une boite centralis&#233;e et une pont avec r&#233;partiteur, chaque moteur d&#233;veloppait 115 chevaux, et tout le superflu avait &#233;t&#233; enlev&#233;... le tout dans une caisse renforc&#233;e avec des arceaux mais vid&#233;e de tout le reste, et elle pesait moins de 450 kg avec les pleins faits... DE LA BALLE mais on a pas r&#233;ussi &#224; la faire homologuer route...


----------



## Paradise (5 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> j'avais failli en acheter une, il y a une quinzaine d'années... magnifique : elle avait été un peu préparé, pour résumer : deux moteurs de 1300 cooper S, un devant, un derrière, distribués par une boite centralisée et une pont avec répartiteur, chaque moteur développait 115 chevaux, et tout le superflu avait été enlevé... le tout dans une caisse renforcée avec des arceaux mais vidée de tout le reste, et elle pesait moins de 450 kg avec les pleins faits... DE LA BALLE mais on a pas réussi à la faire homologuer route...



Le meilleur pour un mini old !!  c'est du 10" sur un 1000 en stage 2 alors la mon coco  il est tellement joueur !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben moi je ferais bien un crash test dans la vitrine du concessionnaire de mes 2 avec  mon break japonais (si, la marque réputé comme étant la plus fiable du monde !!!), 3 ém passage à l'atelier en 1 an, boite apparemment HS... ça fait plus de 6 mois que je leur dis "la boite accroche" (depuis le remplacement de l'embrayage sous garantie !)... heuuu, non on l'a essayé, tout va bien Monsieur... La quantité de copeaux métallique retrouvé lors de la vidange de la dite boite lundi a du leur mettre la puce à l'oreille !!! :mouais: :hein:  

Et je ne parle pas des problèmes de vanne EGR, des  mauvais fonctionnement moteur à bas régime depuis plusieurs mois (ha ben non, on trouve pas Monsieur, "l'ordinateur" ne signale aucun défaut !!!  )...

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je crois que je vais leur faire de la pub... et changer de voiture (et de marque) RAPIDEMENT...  :sleep: 
Et dire que j'avais choisi cette marque pour sa fiabilité !!!!

Je change de voiture tous les 3 ans en moyenne, quelle sera la prochaine ? Audi, Volvo, Renault (non, là je déconne   )...


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon ben moi je ferais bien un crash test dans la vitrine du concessionnaire de mes 2 avec  mon break japonais (si, la marque réputé comme étant la plus fiable du monde !!!), 3 ém passage à l'atelier en 1 an, boite apparemment HS... ça fait plus de 6 mois que je leur dis "la boite accroche" (depuis le remplacement de l'embrayage sous garantie !)... heuuu, non on l'a essayé, tout va bien Monsieur... La quantité de copeaux métallique retrouvé lors de la vidange de la dite boite lundi a du leur mettre la puce à l'oreille !!! :mouais: :hein:
> 
> Et je ne parle pas des problèmes de vanne EGR, des  mauvais fonctionnement moteur à bas régime depuis plusieurs mois (ha ben non, on trouve pas Monsieur, "l'ordinateur" ne signale aucun défaut !!!  )...
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai une japonaise, elle est bien top, j'en suis super content pourtant...même si je l'ai un peu défigurée sur le côté....:hein: :rose: 

C'est quoi ton break concombre?  
_Moi c'est un corrola verso hein pour l'anecdote_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2007)

Je vais &#234;tre objectif (enfin je vais essayer mais l&#224;, &#231;a devient vraiment difficile) :

&#231;a n'est pas &#224; mon avis un probl&#232;me de marque ou de mod&#232;le, c'est surtout un GROS probl&#232;me d'incomp&#233;tence des concessionnaires ici dans le sud de la France (j'en ai test&#233; 3 et pas 1 pour rattraper l'autre, chez l'avant dernier je m'&#233;tais vu conseill&#233; par le chef d'atelier de chercher un garage de la marque dans un autre d&#233;partement !!!)... 
ha ! on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce sympt&#244;me n'est pas propre &#224; cette belle r&#233;gion, ni &#224; cette marque !... bref, c'est comme pour les boulangers apparemment, vous en avez trouv&#233; un bon, gardez le !


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je change de voiture tous les 3 ans en moyenne, quelle sera la prochaine ? Audi, Volvo, Renault (non, là je déconne   )...



Peut être, peut être... mais j'ai une renault depuis 24 mois, et moi elle a jamais vu un atelier, et tout va bien, et elle a pas de problèmes ni d'électronique, ni mecanique, ni rien, et elle a tout ce qu'on peut trouver dans une voiture moderne, régulateur, radar, tout automatique etc...  
Mais surtout, à gamme égale et finition égale je l'ai payée 4000 de moins, neuve, que sa première concurente...

Mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Peut être, peut être... mais j'ai une renault depuis 24 mois, et moi elle a jamais vu un atelier, et tout va bien, et elle a pas de problèmes ni d'électronique, ni mecanique, ni rien, et elle a tout ce qu'on peut trouver dans une voiture moderne, régulateur, radar, tout automatique etc...
> Mais surtout, à gamme égale et finition égale je l'ai payée 4000 de moins, neuve, que sa première concurente...
> 
> Mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...



Il serait peut être plus juste de raisonner en Km et non pas temps d'utilisation, personnellement je fais environ 60 000 km / an...
Quand à Renault... j'en ai eu plusieurs dont je ne garde que de mauvais souvenirs, ceci dit, la dernière c'était il y a presque 10 ans... mais bon pour l'avenir, qui sait... peut être la nouvelle Laguna "zéro défaut"...   :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2007)

evidemment, si tu ach&#232;tes des saloperies... une laguna, et pourquoi pas une mondeo tant que tu y est, de plus, vu ton discours, je suis sur que ce sont des diesel.... 

enfin, tremble monde pourri, le moins est &#224; tes pieds... 

il faut acheter des voitures qui correspondent &#224; ce que savent faire les marques qui les produisent... Renault fait des twingo et des clio, toyota des petits 4x4, aston martin des sportives, il ne faut pas demander &#224; aston de faire une twingo... ils ne savent pas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> evidemment, si tu achètes des saloperies... une laguna, et pourquoi pas une mondeo tant que tu y est, de plus, vu ton discours, je suis sur que ce sont des diesel....
> 
> enfin, tremble monde pourri, le moins est à tes pieds...
> 
> il faut acheter des voitures qui correspondent à ce que savent faire les marques qui les produisent... Renault fait des twingo et des clio, toyota des petits 4x4, aston martin des sportives, il ne faut pas demander à aston de faire une twingo... ils ne savent pas.



Bon, comme tu a l'air d'être un spécialiste, je te consulterai dans le cadre de mon prochain achat... ceci dit, un spécialiste qui roule en twingo ou en clio...   heu.... je suis pas sur finalement... :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2007)

je taquinais, bien s&#251;r.... cela dit prends une maseratti quattroporte, elles sont garanties trois ans en km illimit&#233;s...
Et au moins tu auras un moteur...


----------



## naas (5 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> je taquinais, bien sûr.... cela dit prends une maseratti quattroporte, elles sont garanties trois ans en km illimités...
> Et au moins tu auras un moteur...



sauf que j'ai deux copains qui ont redonné leur quatro porte après 6 mois car elles etaient 5 mois au garage !!!
depuis ils roulent en merc (j'aime pas) et ... ils roulent


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2007)

Un peu d'art, peut-être?

[YOUTUBE]mDkFKLk39b8[/YOUTUBE]

:rose:


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Un peu d'art, peut-être?
> 
> [youtube]mDkFKLk39b8[/youtube]
> 
> :rose:



 dur dur mais oufff c'est pas une vrai porshe !!  j'avais vu la news sur blog auto, c'est une réplique :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2007)

Ce qui est encourageant, c'est que ce genre de choses, pour que &#231;a devienne de l'art, il faut prouver le bien fond&#233; de sa d&#233;marche artistique, la progression de son travail...

En gros, &#224; moins de 500 pi&#232;ces, on est rarement pris au s&#233;rieux par les critiques. 

Edit : j'ai h&#226;te de voir la s&#233;rie, voire la collection !


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2007)

Tiens en parlant de vraie mini, je vous livre une photo de ce que j'ai vu ce week end
160 chevaux sous le capot, en ville il ne d&#233;marre jamais en premi&#232;re, toujours deuxi&#232;me minimum, des fois 3 &#232;me, sinon il saute sur la voiture devant :bebe:  
http://vivi.manu.free.fr/s7/lastrun07/DSC00739.JPG
Pendant que j'y suis, le premier &#233;pisode de top gear est disponible sur finalgear
les routes parcourues avec les porches, lambo et l'aston sont magnifiques


----------



## iMax (9 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> dur dur mais oufff c'est pas une vrai porshe !!  j'avais vu la news sur blog auto, c'est une réplique :rose:



Une réplique d'une 911 actuelle?


----------



## dellys (9 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> dur dur mais oufff c'est pas une vrai porshe !!  j'avais vu la news sur blog auto, c'est une réplique :rose:



:mouais:

Je crois pas non.

Parce que pour une réplique, c'est vachement bien immité.
Et parce que j'avais lu la news aussi et de mémoire c'était plus dans le sens écologie tout ça tout ça...

:mouais:


----------



## sundance (10 Octobre 2007)

pour les amateurs de cabriolets, une voiture que je trouve à la fois classe et sportive est le slk 55 amg, 360 bourrins çà décoiffe, sensations garanties 
je la trouve encore plus jolie en noir quoiqu'elle reste racée dans n'importe quelle couleur grâce à sa ligne particulièrement fine. Je recommande l'airscraf (chauffage de nuque) et sièges chauffants en option  qui vous permettent de rouler décapoté même quand il fait froid. La direction paramétrique est aussi vivement recommandée, un réel confort en plus. Un cab dont on peut profiter même en idf


----------



## iMax (28 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas tenu le sevrage et j'ai replong&#233;... :rose: 






:love:


La suite tant&#244;t. 
Une chose: y'a du boulot !


----------



## rizoto (28 Octobre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> pour les amateurs de cabriolets, une voiture que je trouve à la fois classe et sportive est le slk 55 amg, 360 bourrins çà décoiffe, sensations garanties
> je la trouve encore plus jolie en noir quoiqu'elle reste racée dans n'importe quelle couleur grâce à sa ligne particulièrement fine. Je recommande l'airscraf (chauffage de nuque) et sièges chauffants en option  qui vous permettent de rouler décapoté même quand il fait froid. *La direction paramétrique* est aussi vivement recommandée, un réel confort en plus. Un cab dont on peut profiter même en idf



C'est ce qu'on appelle les directions assistées électriques?


----------



## sundance (29 Octobre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle les directions assistées électriques?



La direction à crémaillère à assistance constante constitue lunique point noir de ce coupé. Elle manque cruellement de rappel dans certaines circonstances (débraquage à un coin de rue en ville ou en conduite rapide sur route sinueuse). Lunique parade consiste à choisir loption direction paramétrique (asservie à la vitesse), qui elle, ne souffre daucune tare.


----------



## batiston (29 Octobre 2007)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai pas tenu le sevrage et j'ai replongé... :rose:
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Arf, moi j'ai fais le parcours inverse : 2CV4 de 1974 vers clio RS 2007 :love:

Mais je garde toujours ma vieille titine de collection. Une photo dès que mes pages perso free seront activées.


----------



## kitetrip (1 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *La Mini*
> c'est pour les bobos.
> 
> en avoir une est déjà une faute de goût...


 
 

J'en ai une ancienne, une Racing Green de 1990 et que du bonheur  
Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi on dit que c'est une voiture de femmes, toutes les commandes sont dures (embrayage en acier et direction très directe sans assistance)...

Par contre je suis d'accord, pour la nouvelle ça fait très... blondasse ​


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2007)

T'inqui&#232;te, sur un circuit les courses de mini sont loin d'&#234;tre des voitures de femmes


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]xzMxb9bdroI[/YOUTUBE]
De plus en plus de kit car sont &#233;quip&#233;s avec des moteurs de moto, dans les bouchons c'est pas le top, mais par contre sur circuit ce sont des vraies bombes  
Cela me tenterais bien mais franchement pour utiliser tout les jours c'est vraiment gal&#232;re niveau couple, et il faut absolument rester dans les tour, de quoi devenir sourd rapidement.
En voila une qui sans le pot catalyseur fait un beau bruit, nous avions mal aux oreilles apr&#232;s 10 secondes


----------



## iMax (4 Novembre 2007)

Renault met le paquet sur les chaines non francophones avec une s&#233;rie de pubs du genre...  

[YOUTUBE]IPbWZyTScJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Paradise (5 Novembre 2007)

Elle est vraiment imprésionnante cette pub  enfin je parle pas de caisses, mais du contraste entre les belles "figures" et de l'autre coté des crash tests "stylish"


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2007)

à la fin seul l'espace est en état


----------



## Paradise (5 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> à la fin seul l'espace est en état



Bha oui trop cher sinon!!!


----------



## dellys (6 Novembre 2007)

Audi R8, la voiture la plus lente jamais construite par Audi.

[youtube]NDwEE_1ESMU[/youtube]

Source : http://www.leblogauto.com/2007/11/la-r8-voiture-la-plus-lente-jamais-construite-par-audi.html


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2007)

je l'aime pas cett r8 avec ces led, c'est moche que &#231;a en peux plus 
en plus ces bagnoles c'est rempli d'assistance eletronique, parce que les mecs qui peuvent l'acheter... savent pas la conduire !!!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (6 Novembre 2007)

Message effacé.


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2007)

Oui mais sans l'assistance la plupart des conducteurs (pas pilotes hein ) se mangent dans le sable
C'est des bagnoles pour yuppies ces trucs, &#224; mettre dans la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie que les nouvelles mini


----------



## iMax (6 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Oui mais sans l'assistance la plupart des conducteurs (pas pilotes hein ) se mangent dans le sable
> C'est des bagnoles pour yuppies ces trucs, à mettre dans la même catégorie que les nouvelles mini



Normal, faut vendre et promouvoir l'image de marque.
High tech, tout ça...


----------



## iMax (6 Novembre 2007)

Pour continuer dans la pub...  

[YOUTUBE]5o9a-j6IhrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PommeQ (7 Novembre 2007)

J'ai croisé 4 nouvelles C5 ... et j'avoue que Citroën se debrouille bien cotés design


----------



## Paradise (7 Novembre 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> J'ai croisé 4 nouvelles C5 ... et j'avoue que Citroën se debrouille bien cotés design



je confirme c'est vraiment une belle voiture   comme la c4 picasso 5 places


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> J'ai croisé 4 nouvelles C5 ... et j'avoue que Citroën se debrouille bien cotés design



Tout à l'heure, en rentrant, j'ai vu en gare de Meaux, un train entier de chars Leclerc.

Ben, point de vue design, et aérodynamique, ça n'a pas l'air terrible


----------



## Paradise (7 Novembre 2007)

On parle bien de cette picasso?  je la trouve belle pour cette catégorie


----------



## iMax (7 Novembre 2007)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re les anciennes bicylindres refroidies par air.


----------



## House M.D. (9 Novembre 2007)

Mouarf... Arr&#234;te avec tes 2CV, tu vas finir par d&#233;laisser la gente f&#233;minine pour les filles &#224; 4 roues si &#231;a continue


----------



## iMax (9 Novembre 2007)

Meuh non.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Mouarf... Arr&#234;te avec tes 2CV, tu vas finir par d&#233;laisser la jante f&#233;minine pour les filles &#224; 4 roues si &#231;a continue



Uuh 



iMax a dit:


> Meuh non.



t'es vache, l&#224;


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

Tiens, au d&#233;tour d'une lecture al&#233;atoire de ma biblioth&#232;que iTunes, je retombe l&#224; dessus, je ne r&#233;siste pas au plaisir de vous le mettre, deux minutes assez envoutantes (Enceintes int&#233;gr&#233;es s'abstenir )


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2007)

C'est beau ! Pourtant on ne dirait pas du veau !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> C'est beau ! Pourtant on ne dirait pas du veau !



Ou alors le veau, marqu&#233; au fer, &#224; ri ! 

Ferrari 312p, v12 de 3 litres, enregistr&#233; pendant les essais d'une &#233;dition des 24h du Mans


----------



## kitetrip (15 Novembre 2007)

Pas mal  

Niveau sonorité, j'aime bien les extrèmes... les aboiements de la Carrera GT me laissent sans voix, mais j'adore les gros cubes, moto ou anciennes américaines avec leur "glouglou"  

Sinon une balade dans ma Mini et dans les tunnels... Retrogradage et gaaazzz  Je suis peut être un peu motard dans l'âme


----------



## Blytz (17 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, au détour d'une lecture aléatoire de ma bibliothèque iTunes, je retombe là dessus, je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous le mettre, deux minutes assez envoutantes (Enceintes intégrées s'abstenir )




Rohhh Open Pipe Symphony !!






J'ai ressortis mon cd du coup


----------



## sylko (26 Novembre 2007)

C'est clair que ça change du bruit de moteur de ma Prius   

J'ai pris une option sur celle-ci, mais le ronronnement du moteur ne provoquera pas le torticolis des passants, non plus   

[YOUTUBE]CYXgONgu1J0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fable (27 Novembre 2007)

Pas mal ! C'est plutot sympa comme cage


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2007)

Bizarre comme bestiole...très bizarre.....:mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Novembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> C'est clair que ça change du bruit de moteur de ma Prius
> 
> J'ai pris une option sur celle-ci, mais le ronronnement du moteur ne provoquera pas le torticolis des passants, non plus
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CYXgONgu1J0[/YOUTUBE]



Ce que je ne comprend pas bien réside en deux points interactifs l'un à l'autre: pourquoi donner une image de voiture sportive à un concept qui ne s'adresse manifestement pas à des gens qui souhaitent faire vroum-vroum sur les routes? et en corollaire, pourquoi se retrouver du coup avec deux places dos à la route dans un véhicule, ce qui le rend inutilisable pour une famille avec petits enfants?

Bref, cela me donne une impression mitigée quant au bien-fondé de la démarche.


----------



## two (1 Décembre 2007)

hello, 
un petit concept réalisé par 4 étudiants. 
leurs choix pour allier cx et appuis aérodinamiques sont intéressants... le design corespond pleinement à la marque choisie...
bref j'aime et ca me fait rever d'en croiser une sur la route 

plus d'images, d'explications et une video sur leur site


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2007)

sympa,
le bruit du moteur n'est pas raccord avec les avancées du proto, à perfectionner 
et quelques variations verticales (suspensions donc) seraient les bienvenues

dans le style il y a la lotus élaborée pour hotwheels


----------



## House M.D. (17 Décembre 2007)

Voici venu le temps... Non, pas des rires et des chants, mais de la première voiture de Naru 

Alors la voici, la Nuova 500 de nos amis de chez Fiat, décorée comme il se doit  :


----------



## sylko (18 Décembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Voici venu le temps... Non, pas des rires et des chants, mais de la première voiture de Naru
> 
> Alors la voici, la Nuova 500 de nos amis de chez Fiat, décorée comme il se doit  :




Bel achat. 

Fait gaffe quand même, en hiver, les routes sont glissantes et les platanes ont tendance à traverser, sans regarder à gauche et à droite.


----------



## doudou83 (18 Décembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Voici venu le temps... Non, pas des rires et des chants, mais de la première voiture de Naru
> 
> Alors la voici, la Nuova 500 de nos amis de chez Fiat, décorée comme il se doit  :



Félicitation    elle est super mimi. le pot de yaourt a bien grandi


----------



## SoundJfx (18 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Félicitation    elle est super mimi. le pot de yaourt a bien grandi



Un pot de yaourt en plus gros avec refroidissement liquide... c'est un Yop ? :mouais:
Non mais sans rire, c'est vraie qu'elle est mimi cette voiture. Elle a une personalité, et ça j'aime ça. 

Sjfx.


----------



## House M.D. (21 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ces gentils commentaires 

Je l'adore déjà  Le son est superbe, la commande vocale pour la liaison bluetooth avec l'iPhone fonctionne à merveille... Elle a une gueule craquante, un bel intérieur mi-cuir mi-tissu (version Sport oblige)... Les seuls défauts à reprocher sont logiques pour le petit moteur qu'il y a dedans, et le fait qu'elle doit être un peu rodée : elle met du temps à monter en 5e, et l'embrayage est délicat en première... Mais pour tout le reste, c'est un pur bonheur ! 

Et pour les platanes, on m'a dit, c'est une honte, si j'en croise un, je lui ferai les remontrances d'usage, mais de loin !


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2007)

Certains platanes sont durs de la feuille :sick:


----------



## House M.D. (21 Décembre 2007)

Alors faut pas les approcher de trop près, de toute façon, j'aime pas le 3e âge


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> C'est clair que ça change du bruit de moteur de ma Prius
> 
> J'ai pris une option sur celle-ci, mais le ronronnement du moteur ne provoquera pas le torticolis des passants, non plus



Très chouette. 
Elle vaut combien ? Elle sera homologuée en Europe ?



Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Voici venu le temps... Non, pas des rires et des chants, mais de la première voiture de Naru
> 
> Alors la voici, la Nuova 500 de nos amis de chez Fiat, décorée comme il se doit  :



Ma voiture préférée actuelle, elle est superbe.


----------



## illya Milapine (21 Décembre 2007)

Ce que Naru oubli de dire, c'est que cette voiture est condamnée à errer sans fin sur le parking devant chez lui... 

eh oui, cette énergumène n'a même pas encore son permis  

M'en veux pas dude, je n'ai pas pu résister


----------



## House M.D. (21 Décembre 2007)

Salaud ! 

Vi, mais c'est en très bonne voie... Déjà eu le code avant-hier, et déjà 17h de conduite 

J'y peux rien, Fiat a été en avance, elle aurait dû arriver fin janvier, comme le permis


----------



## SoundJfx (22 Décembre 2007)

Ben moi, la mienne, c'est celle là. Elle aussi elle a de la personnalité. 

SoundJfx.


----------



## Chang (22 Décembre 2007)

Puisqu'on est dans les petites, il y en a une sur laquelle j'ai flashe depuis un bon moment deja. Comme je n'en ai pas besoin, j'en reste a ce stade, mais si il nen etait pas le cas, elle serait la plus adaptee a mon environement.







En chine, les gens essaient d'avoir la plus grosse pour impressioner le voisin, du coup quand on associe surpopulation humaine avec un pouvoir d'achat en hausse et un nombre de nouvelles immatriculations en croissance exponentielle, ca rend fou ... La Swift de Suzuki est suffisament compacte et semble etre aussi tres solide pour faire de la route.

Ce modele est-il sortie en France ? Je vois quil est en Australie, mais je ne sais pas pour l'Europe. En tout cas, belle gueule ...  ...​


----------



## naas (22 Décembre 2007)

SoundJfx a dit:


> Ben moi, la mienne, c'est celle là. Elle aussi elle a de la personnalité.
> 
> SoundJfx.



eh eh  et celle de tous les jours ? oui l'autre, celle qui t'amène au travail


----------



## Foguenne (22 Décembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> J'y peux rien, Fiat a été en avance, elle aurait dû arriver fin janvier, comme le permis




Grand sot !  :love:

Super première voiture !


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Merci pour ces gentils commentaires
> 
> Je l'adore déjà  Le son est superbe, la commande vocale pour la liaison bluetooth avec l'iPhone fonctionne à merveille... Elle a une gueule craquante, un bel intérieur mi-cuir mi-tissu (version Sport oblige)... Les seuls défauts à reprocher sont logiques pour le petit moteur qu'il y a dedans, et le fait qu'elle doit être un peu rodée : elle met du temps à monter en 5e, et l'embrayage est délicat en première... Mais pour tout le reste, c'est un pur bonheur !



et ça donne quoi face a sa grande mère abarth ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et ça donne quoi face a sa grande mère abarth ?



Si tu parles du modèle "de série", y doit pas y avoir photo, parce que si selon les normes de l'époque, c'était une petite bombe, à celles d'aujourd'hui, elle serait largement "sous motorisée", et affligée d'une tenue de route de savonnette mouillée. Je n'aborde volontairement pas le volet "sécurité passive" de la question* 

Par contre, une Abarth d'époque, préparée pour la course, pourrait tenir la comparaison ... sur peut-être une dizaine de mètres, mais après ... :casse:





(*) Par pure charité, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Décembre 2007)

Le pire, c'est qu'elle arrive la version Abarth... Avec un moteur de 150ch ! Ils ont pris le 1.4L, et lui ont collé un turbo 

On parle même d'une version boostée à 180ch ! :afraid:  :afraid:


----------



## sylko (22 Décembre 2007)

En parlant de Fiat Abarth. C'était chez moi, lors d'une rétrospective de la célèbre course de côte Ollon-Villars. Que de beaux vieux souvenirs...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Décembre 2007)

J'aime bien les pots de yaourt compressés. 
J'ai vraiment hésité pour m'acheter une Lancia Y10 3 cylindres turbo il y a une vingtaine d'années. L'essai était concluant, même si la puissance était réduite, comme le poids suivait et que j'étais seul dedans...
Mais j'ai suivi la voie de la raison comme un con (opel corsa la misère à pas cher)


----------



## naas (22 Décembre 2007)

type 1


----------



## House M.D. (23 Décembre 2007)

Wow !


----------



## sylko (23 Décembre 2007)

30'000 dollars, sans les ailes. Un peu cher, non?  
[YOUTUBE]Hfv7wMXarig[/YOUTUBE]

Ils font leurs tests, durant la nuit    

[YOUTUBE]9pBM557dsdg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kwVckU0Qp2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (23 Décembre 2007)

La Loremo devrait entrer en production en 2009. Il sera temps pour moi de remplacer ma sylkomobile  

[YOUTUBE]wtlQ5EcoUxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2007)

Avec le taux de change 30.000 dollars cela nous donne 20.000 euros, moins scher déjà, à cela il faut rajouter des taxes , disons 5000 euros à la louche.
Donc pour 25000 euros tu as quelque chose de révolutionnaire !
La boite sera rentable au bout de 300 modèles vendus, ils en ont déjà 500 et des brouettes en pré commande :style:
Un hybride devrait voir le jour très prochainement.
Ils ont poussé l'étude aérodynamique si loin, que la résistance au vent est la même qu'une main sortie de la vitre d'une voiture.

Pour les vidéos, je pense que la deuxième est un proto, car il n'y a pas de porte, certains panneaux latéraux sont inexistants et recouverts de tissus, et la version finale possède 3 écrans pour la vision arrière.

même la troisième vidéo est un proto, il manque les clignotants, les échappements de chaleur à l'arrière, etc 
Un beau projet tout de même, *et* qui est rentable


----------



## rizoto (23 Décembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Avec le taux de change 30.000 dollars cela nous donne 20.000 euros, moins scher déjà, à cela il faut rajouter des taxes , disons 5000 euros à la louche.
> Donc pour 25000 euros tu as quelque chose de révolutionnaire !
> La boite sera rentable au bout de 300 modèles vendus, ils en ont déjà 500 et des brouettes en pré commande :style:
> Un hybride devrait voir le jour très prochainement.
> ...



Ca a l'air intéressant, mais il auront besoin d'une bonne et grosse campagne marketing parce que le design extérieur... Bof 



naas a dit:


> Ils ont poussé l'étude aérodynamique si loin, que la résistance au vent est la même qu'une main sortie de la vitre d'une voiture.


Ca, je demande à voir !


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Décembre 2007)

J'ai croisé hier après midi, sur les champs Elysées, une Lotus 2 eleven 

Je ne savais même pas que c'était homologuée en France cet engin...

C'est assez impressionnant!


----------



## rizoto (23 Décembre 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> J'ai croisé hier après midi, sur les champs Elysées, une Lotus 2 eleven
> 
> Je ne savais même pas que c'était homologuée en France cet engin...
> 
> C'est assez impressionnant!









C'est beau :love::love::love:

Par contre c'est à éviter les soirs d'été...


----------



## rizoto (23 Décembre 2007)

L'ancienne :





La nouvelle :


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> L'ancienne :


j'ai un copain qui conduit l'ancienne, bon oui ça accélère, mais il faut laisser tourner le moteur 5 minutes a l'arrêt avant de couper sinon le turbo se refroidit trop vite et casse :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> J'ai croisé hier après midi, sur les champs Elysées, une Lotus 2 eleven
> 
> Je ne savais même pas que c'était homologuée en France cet engin...
> 
> C'est assez impressionnant!



il suffit qu'elle soit homologuée en angleterre pour rouler en france


----------



## SoundJfx (28 Décembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> eh eh  et celle de tous les jours ? oui l'autre, celle qui t'amène au travail



J'ai la chance d'habiter la côte d'azur. Alors j'utilise la Lotus Elise tous les jours pour aller au boulot. Ma femme a une 306 S16 (c'est mon "voyant" mais diablement efficace aussi). Mais sans rire, la Lotus Elise au quotidien, c'est possible (tant que tu n'as pas besoin de siège bébé   ). Ca consomme 7,5 l/100 et ça ne coûte pas grand chose en entretien (une révision à 150 euros tous les 10000 Km, et à peu près 500 euros de pneus tous les 15000 Km.

Sjfx.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

SoundJfx a dit:


> J'ai la chance d'habiter la côte d'azur. Alors j'utilise la Lotus Elise tous les jours pour aller au boulot. Ma femme a une 306 S16 (c'est mon "voyant" mais diablement efficace aussi). Mais sans rire, la Lotus Elise au quotidien, c'est possible (tant que tu n'as pas besoin de siège bébé   ). Ca consomme 7,5 l/100 et ça ne coûte pas grand chose en entretien (une révision à 150 euros tous les 10000 Km, et à peu près 500 euros de pneus tous les 15000 Km.
> 
> Sjfx.



Rien de comparable avec l'Esprit (du moins l'ancienne), dont la conduite sportive est à peu près comparable à celle qu'on aurait avec une 4CV Renault sur laquelle on aurait remplacé le petit 750 cc par le 3,2 litres d'une Porsche 911 S (tout en gardant les pneus d'origine ). Le problème, sur cette voiture, c'est la jalousie, les roues arrières sont tellement jalouses des roues avant qu'elles cherchent en permanence à les dépasser :rateau:


----------



## naas (28 Décembre 2007)

SoundJfx a dit:


> J'ai la chance d'habiter la côte d'azur. Alors j'utilise la Lotus Elise tous les jours pour aller au boulot. Ma femme a une 306 S16 (c'est mon "voyant" mais diablement efficace aussi). Mais sans rire, la Lotus Elise au quotidien, c'est possible (tant que tu n'as pas besoin de siège bébé   ). Ca consomme 7,5 l/100 et ça ne coûte pas grand chose en entretien (une révision à 150 euros tous les 10000 Km, et à peu près 500 euros de pneus tous les 15000 Km.
> 
> Sjfx.


J'ai la malchance d'habiter un pays ou il pleut et je conduis une tiger racing cat E1 tous les jours aussi :style: et coté plaisir de conduite je ne connais pas grand chose de mieux que les lotus  (a prix raisonnable s'entend)

En ce qui concerne l'ancienne lotus, va t'en comprendre a chaque fois que l'on va sur circuit, .. il n'est pas la


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2008)

K2000, le retour... 

[YOUTUBE]A5V9Fkgtc4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2008)

Pas mal la chelby qui d'ailleurs ne fait même pas 500 chevaux 
Si l'on change les suspensions et les freins cela devrait faire une voiture potable 
nos amis de top gear l'avait quelque peu malmenée d'ailleurs lors des épisode de cette saison 2007 (cf finalgear.com)


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Janvier 2008)

Sinon et pour ceux que ça intéresse, je vends ma voiture, elle est en ce moment même en enchère sur ebay...
Je pense que c'est une bonne occasion, avec quelques rayures sur les flancs, mais très discrètes.
J'ai mis un prix de réserve à 11500, mais je suis encore ouvert à une petite négociation si les enchères n'arrivent pas jusque là.

ICI


----------



## House M.D. (18 Janvier 2008)

Désolé, mais là je suis triste...

K2000 pour moi, c'est et ça restera la Pontiac TransAm des années 80... la Shelby n'a rien à voir niveau dessin avec le légendaire KITT...

Au mieux, ils auraient dû prendre une Chevrolet Corvette C6 ou la nouvelle ZR1...

La musculature de la Shelby ne permet pas la même personnalité, et on risque d'y perdre beaucoup...


----------



## kitetrip (19 Janvier 2008)

Toyota peut être aux 24 Heures du Mans en hybride  

http://www.leblogauto.com/2008/01/toyota-aux-24-heures-du-mans-2008-avec-un-moteur-hybride.html


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2008)

quand tu vois que koenigs fait du bio avec un bolide a 1000 chevaux CCXR ( leurs nom  ), ça sent quand même la com a plein nez

Tout ça de toute façon va pas aussi vite qu'une tiger racing Z100   

[YOUTUBE]u3qtfY0Ps74[/YOUTUBE]

moins de 3 secondes pour le 0-100 km a: ...

2.97s 
record mondial


----------



## rizoto (20 Janvier 2008)

Un V8 de 1000 chevaux


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> quand tu vois que koenigs fait du bio avec un bolide a 1000 chevaux CCXR ( leurs nom  ), ça sent quand même la com a plein nez
> 
> Tout ça de toute façon va pas aussi vite qu'une tiger racing Z100
> 
> ...


tiens la vidéo fonctionne sur le site de you tube mais pas intégrée dans le fil :mouais: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3qtfY0Ps74


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2008)

La semaine dernière, mon concessionnaire BMW m'a prêté une M3 durant toute une journée !!!!!!!! (ps : c'est un ami !!!!:rateau - environ 500 kms parcourus au volant de cette superbe voiture de 420 CV - 8 cylindres (!) qui sait se montrer docile en ville et monstrueuse sur routes ouvertes (vitesse limitée électroniquement à 250 kms/H quand même !)...
En plus, elle était toutes options (M Drive compris !!!) ...
Résultat : il a fallu m'arracher de mon siège pour la rendre...... à moins que je ne me décide à signer un chèque d'environ 80.000 Euros pour la garder (elle était dispo à la vente avec 1.500 kms au compteur...)
Arrrrghhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P... de fric quand même !!!!!!


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2008)

Sans l'assistance de conduite ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Sans l'assistance de conduite ça donne quoi ?



Trois côtes fêlées, 12000 &#8364; de frais de réparation et trois mois de retrait de permis pour "défaut de maîtrise" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Sans l'assistance de conduite ça donne quoi ?


J'ai essayé toutes les configurations possibles et imaginables sans vraiment ressentir de différences notables, si ce n'est les modifications de suspension (normal, confort et sport).
Faut dire aussi que j'ai hésité à "tirer dedans" étant donné le prix de la "bête" ... en plus, pas envie de perdre mon permis !:rateau:
Au démarrage, c'est une véritable bombe et quand le tout électronique est enclenché, l'impossibilité de faire patiner les pneus arrières est quand même bluffant... de 0 à 100 en moins de 5 sec. c'est quand même pas mal !!!!:love:
J'avoue que si j'en avais une, je ne m'amuserais pas à désactiver les systèmes !


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2008)

Si tu veux voir une comparaison entre la merc prépa AMG, la M3 et l'audi  :style:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Si tu veux voir une comparaison entre la merc prépa AMG, la M3 et l'audi  :style:


Merci naas !!!!! Malheureusement leur site est off jusque demain...


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci naas !!!!! Malheureusement leur site est off jusque demain...



tu as un lien torrent (officiel, pas pirate) vers leur épisode, le dernier de la saison 2007, c'est mon émission de voiture CULTE
http://www.mininova.org/tor/1061945


----------



## kitetrip (20 Janvier 2008)

SoundJfx a dit:


> Ben moi, la mienne, c'est celle là. Elle aussi elle a de la personnalité.
> 
> SoundJfx.



Héhé veinard ! Une ptite Elise ! 

J'adore les voitures anglaises  

Moi je commence par ça :





Ma Mini Racing Green de 90 (donc carburateur), un ptit amour


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2008)

mini rulez 

fith gear est de retour pour leur nouvelle saison, regardez surtout les premières 5 minutes !
caterham contre l'exige eh eh eh 
le C crosser contre une deuch 
un test d'un merc et une M5
bref que du bon !
le lien vers le torrent (legal pas pirate): http://www.mininova.org/tor/1121071


----------



## rizoto (25 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> mini rulez
> 
> fith gear est de retour pour leur nouvelle saison, regardez surtout les premières 5 minutes !
> caterham contre l'exige eh eh eh
> ...



sur la caterham 
"le toit s'est ouvert,
la porte conducteur est ouverte,
la porte passager aussi,

mais je m'en fou !!!"

excellent 

Elle prend son pied la présentatrice :love::love::love:


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2008)

C'est l'effet super seven ça 
Je ne connais pas une voiture qui procure autant de plaisir, genre un gros sourire après comme ça 

(d'ailleurs Vicki Butler Anderson est loin d'être un manche)


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

quand je vois ce qui traine dans les casses&#8230;

edit : hop hop




















 










cette type E c'est comme la Miura, ça me fait mal au c&#339;ur

























le propriétaire de la Lotus jaune immatriculée YZB1833 est prié de la déplacer sous peine d'enlèvement&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2008)

Miura? C'est pas une paire de chaussons d'escalade plutôt?


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2008)

la miura est la première des super car a avoir le moteur à l'arriere en position centrale, tous, absolument tous les super cars aujourd'hui sont conçus comme la miura.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> la miura est la première des super car a avoir le moteur à l'arriere en position centrale, tous, absolument tous les super cars aujourd'hui sont conçus comme la miura.


Non, non, c'est bien une paire de chaussons. 

La preuve : 







Je le sais, j'en ai au moins 4 paires dans mon sac.


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

voyons, arrête de faire l'imbécile, si tu n'avais qu'une seule et vraie miura, tu sais bien que j'aurais déjà accepté tes demandes en mariage&#8230; :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> voyons, arrête de faire l'imbécile, si tu n'avais qu'une seule et vraie miura, tu sais bien que j'aurais déjà accepté tes demandes en mariage :love:


Mais puisque je vous dis que les miuras vont forcément par paire!


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Janvier 2008)

c'est la DeTomaso B103 qui fait de la peine.... ça c'étai de la caisse, avec le v8 ford de 320 ch et des cardans de Massey Fergusson.

Une bien belle voiture.


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2008)

Remarque bien que la dino qui est appeurée dans son coin cela serait pas mal à restaurer.
la lotus esprit je la laisse a qui veux  la tête rouge par contre :style:


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Janvier 2008)

La F40, ce n'est pas celle du fils de saddam qui avait plein de voiture, dont un lambo LM002?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

La première avec un moteur en position centrale c'était l'auto union V16 de Ferdinand&#8230; en 34 je crois&#8230; Mais j'imagine que vues les séries de voitures "spéciales" de l'époque, on considérera ça comme un prototype&#8230;


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> c'est la DeTomaso B103 qui fait de la peine.... ça c'étai de la caisse, avec le v8 ford de 320 ch et des cardans de Massey Fergusson.
> 
> Une bien belle voiture.



Tiens je ne connaissais pas ce modèle .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

sont fous?!!!

un musée en déshérance... Que du beau.:rose:


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> quand je vois ce qui traine dans les casses
> 
> edit : hop hop
> 
> ...



Celui-ci aussi aurait dû la déplacer. 

C'était, il y a près de 3 ans à Genève.


----------



## soget (1 Février 2008)

Quelques jours plus tôt...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La première avec un moteur en position centrale c'était l'auto union V16 de Ferdinand en 34 je crois Mais j'imagine que vues les séries de voitures "spéciales" de l'époque, on considérera ça comme un prototype



1933, 34, c'est l'année de sa première victoire, et ça n'était pas un proto, mais bien une voiture de course produite à plusieurs exemplaires, et qui devait dominer la compétition à égalité avec la Mercédes  W25, jusqu'à la déclaration de guerre en 39. durant ces six années, je pense qu'il a du en être produit au moins une vingtaine d'exemplaires.


----------



## kitetrip (1 Février 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> sur la caterham
> "le toit s'est ouvert,
> la porte conducteur est ouverte,
> la porte passager aussi,
> ...




Vraiment génial  Face à la Carterham, on dirait presque que la Lotus est trop luxueuse 
J'adore les Elise/Exige mais là, mon coup de coeur vient à la Caterham... C'est vraiment la classe et puis quelles performances


----------



## naas (1 Février 2008)

Même un super seven "normale" si tant est qu'une seven est normale te procure des sensations fortes :style:

Tiens pour rester/sortir du sujet, j'ai comme tache pour 2009 d'organiser une visite en france pour quelque chose comme 10 a 20 kit cars 
Nous arriverions par le ferry, c'est à dire Roscoff, Cherbourg, avec un séjour en France d'une semaine, transport compris
la période serait avant l'été pour éviter les prix astronomiques du ferry :mouais:
Certains aimeraient aller sur paris, d'autres éviter et aller au sud.
Bref c'est ouvert pour le moment, j'ai cherché coté manifestations sportives, le man 24h, 24h classiques sont en été, perdu 
je cherche donc à établir plusieurs parcours basés sur: paris, paysages, monuments villes typiques, évenements sportifs

Toute suggestion est bienvenue


----------



## woulf (1 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Même un super seven "normale" si tant est qu'une seven est normale te procure des sensations fortes :style:
> 
> Tiens pour rester/sortir du sujet, j'ai comme tache pour 2009 d'organiser une visite en france pour quelque chose comme 10 a 20 kit cars
> Nous arriverions par le ferry, c'est à dire Roscoff, Cherbourg, avec un séjour en France d'une semaine, transport compris
> ...



La Bourgogne est incontournable pour les sujets de la perfide albion 
La Normandie aussi ^^


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2008)

:mouais: BMW va sortir un X6... :mouais: 













> Qui aurait parié il y a quelques années que BMW deviendrait un membre éminent de la confrérie des constructeurs de 4x4 ? Après le luxueux X5 et le compact X3, BMW continue délargir sa gamme. Mais cette fois-ci, le constructeur munichois joue les précurseurs : le X6 associe le volume et la conduite surélevée dun SUV, avec le style et le comportement dun modèle sportif.



http://www.turbo.fr/automobile/actu.../bmw/x6-detroit-2008/article.jsp?id=p2_842068


----------



## kitetrip (3 Février 2008)

Ca sert à quoi ce truc ? Conduire un machin de 2 tonnes


----------



## naas (3 Février 2008)

A vendre des bmw Q7


----------



## naas (3 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Même un super seven "normale" si tant est qu'une seven est normale te procure des sensations fortes :style:
> 
> Tiens pour rester/sortir du sujet, j'ai comme tache pour 2009 d'organiser une visite en france pour quelque chose comme 10 a 20 kit cars
> Nous arriverions par le ferry, c'est à dire Roscoff, Cherbourg, avec un séjour en France d'une semaine, transport compris
> ...



Juste au cas ou cela serait passé inaperçu


----------



## rizoto (3 Février 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ca sert à quoi ce truc ? Conduire un machin de 2 tonnes



C'est velu, cette remarque

Pour info, le premier moteur est un 3.0 Diesel, sa consomation doit être raisonnable


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Y'a toujours des casse-burnes qui se gourrent entre les forums de familledefrance.fr et ceux de macgeneration&#8230; Je plussoie, c'est lourdingue.


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2008)

ouais&#8230; je sais pas pourquoi mais je trouv ta remarque déplacée&#8230; justement ici c'est macgeneration et pas les forums de turbo.fr&#8230; 

perso, les 4x4 me donnent envie de vomir quand ils ne sont pas dans une situation délicate&#8230; va comprendre&#8230;


je suis chiant hein ?!!!


----------



## kitetrip (3 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ouais je sais pas pourquoi mais je trouv ta remarque déplacée justement ici c'est macgeneration et pas les forums de turbo.fr
> 
> perso, les 4x4 me donnent envie de vomir quand ils ne sont pas dans une situation délicate va comprendre
> 
> ...



Héhé non je comprends moi c'est pareil 

Des 4x4 laissez moi rire... A Madagascar ils font tout en Renault 4L alors les tout-terrains des routes bitumées je rigole


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Ben moi, je ne discute même pas de l'intérêt des 4x4 dans ce cas. Et je trouve que ta remarque est hors-sujet. Et même au bar, c'est déplacé. Aussi.

Chuis chiant aussi hein ?

Et pour en revenir AU SUJET, le X6, dans sa version la plus puissante, la plus polluante, sur la route la plus droite possible, le plus possible au dessus de 250 km/H, je prends, prends et reprends


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Héhé non je comprends moi c'est pareil
> 
> Des 4x4 laissez moi rire... A Madagascar ils font tout en Renault 4L alors les tout-terrains des routes bitumées je rigole


Ouais.
Vu que la provoc à la con continue, je continue aussi alors 

Humm hmmmm&#8230;

*Tout ce que j'espère c'est que si un jour je perds le contrôle de mon véhicule et que j'écrase quelqu'un ça sera un écolo anti 4x4 
*
Voilàààà 

A toi maintenant&#8230;


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2008)

en même temps, la provocation ne vient que de toi mon Lô ! 

perso, c'est calmement que je n'aime les 4X4 que dans des situations trials (j'en ai fait avec un Niva&#8230, le reste du temps, c'est gros, ça sent le complexe de supériorité et rien d 'autre&#8230;

mais je ne suis qu'un pauvre, ptêt pour ça que je réagis comme ça&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2008)

Alors les filles ?... On discute chiffons ?...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

M'en parle pas&#8230;

Bref&#8230; 

Allez. Bon dimanche sous vos applaudissements


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ca sert à quoi ce truc ? Conduire un machin de 2 tonnes


ET ÇA ??? C'est pas de la provocation, ça ? Ou alors, non, ça n'en est pas parce que tu es d'accord avec lui, forcément&#8230;

Allez vite ! Je vous laisse


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors les filles ?... On discute chiffons ?...  :love:



tiens, faut que je te cause peinture et vacances septembristiques toi

oui, je sais, les Mps tout ça

mais je viendrais sans voitures, on peut louer des scooters en corse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Allez. Bon dimanche sous vos applaudissements



* CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP !!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ...on peut louer des scooters en corse ?



On a tout... Depuis le vélo, jusqu'au 4X4...


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> ET ÇA ??? C'est pas de la provocation, ça ? Ou alors, non, ça n'en est pas parce que tu es d'accord avec lui, forcément&#8230;
> 
> Allez vite ! Je vous laisse



une seule voix serait possible donc ? 

faut créer un autre sujet pour les voitures écologiques et responsables ?

faut créer un sujet pour les gens comme moi qui n'aiment pas forcément les voitures d'ultra gros bourges qu'une bonne partie des membres de macgé ne peuvent pas se payer ?

putain, ya un sujet sur les caisses, faudrait savoir si on est sur un forum ou seulement sur une liste "d'acquiescement à"&#8230;



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On a tout... Depuis le vélo, jusqu'au 4X4...



cool, voilà en Corse, ça ne me choque pas&#8230; va comprendre&#8230;

excusez-moi, je ne voulais pas "troller" d'ailleurs, ça n'en est pas mais je me pose beaucoup de questions sur macgé&#8230; et vos réponses ne me conviennent pas forcément&#8230;

allez je me désabonne et invite kitetrip à le faire&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> cool, voilà en Corse, ça ne me choque pas&#8230; va comprendre&#8230;



Ben... Vu le réseau routier secondaire de merde qu'on a ça peut même aisément se concevoir... Pour les 1h et quelques que je me tape sur un chemin de chèvres pour aller bosser, il y a certains jours où ma pauvre Polo® menace de rendre l'âme  
Et puis c'est aussi très pratique pour aller couper du bois dans le maquis ou aller cueillir des sangliers...


----------



## naas (3 Février 2008)

Je me rappele d'un temps ou il n'y avait qu'un seul tricolore feu a Bastia en 88


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Je me rappele d'un temps ou il n'y avait qu'un seul tricolore feu a Bastia en 88


Oui... Ils l'avaient installé pour les pumataghji ; histoire qu'ils ne se sentent pas trop dépaysés...


----------



## naas (3 Février 2008)

note à l'attention des être humains habitant au dessus de Barcaggio:
Les *pumataghji* (les mangeurs de tomates) : clientèle de campings essentiellement et achats dans les grandes surfaces. Un restaurant sur un séjour d'une semaine.
posté par un anonyme de l'anc

note à l'attention des même sus nommés:
anc : accolta naziunale corsa

une sorte de comité des fêtes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Ouais non en fait&#8230;
Je réciterai 100 fois le texte de l'internationale pour me faire pardonner&#8230;


:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais non en fait
> Je réciterai 100 fois le texte de l'internationale pour me faire pardonner
> 
> 
> :sleep:


T'es déjà assez chiant comme ça... Tu vas pas nous en mettre une deuxième couche...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2008)

Les américains aiment assez la 308 RCZ.  







Sur cette photo, elle est très très sympa. Voilà qui me réconcilie avec Peugeot.


----------



## rizoto (4 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Les américains aiment assez la 308 RCZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va falloir leur mettre autre chose qu'un moteur de tondeuse alors ... parce qu'un 2L c'est tout juste suffisant pour couper de l'herbe la bas :rateau: 

En tout cas, elle est très jolie, espérons que le proto se transforme en véhicule de série


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Va falloir leur mettre autre chose qu'un moteur de tondeuse alors ... parce qu'un 2L c'est tout juste suffisant pour couper de l'herbe la bas :rateau:
> 
> En tout cas, elle est très jolie, espérons que le proto se transforme en véhicule de série



Justement non, vu l'augmentation du prix de l'essence et la pollution associée, ce sera l'occasion pour nos amis américains, de tester des moteurs plus petits, mais malgré tout sympathiques. (Ils ont déjà compris et ça ne m'étonnerais pas qu'ils nous rattrapent sur ce point.  )


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

ouais, magnifique design, je trouve qu'il est quand meme proche des design des audi's TT et R8 mais ca me donne quand meme envie d'aller regarder du coté des caisses françaises...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> ouais, magnifique design, je trouve qu'il est quand meme proche des design des audi's TT et R8 mais ca me donne quand meme envie d'aller regarder du coté des caisses françaises...



Il y a un lien, mais une vraie identité Peugeot. 

Je déteste le nouveau coupé 407 que je trouve long, pataud, lourd.
Je ne parle même pas du Proto 907 qui était à mon sens vulgaire.
Là, même si la tendance générale est la même, c'est classe 
Il faudrait juste un modèle HDI 1,4 hybride + filtre à particule hyper efficace pour que se soit parfait. 
Peugeot est capable de sortir un super HDI + système électrique qui consommerait moins de trois litres au 100 avec malgré tout un certain plaisir de conduire. (dans des limites bien plus raisonnables qu'il ya quelque temps, cfr permis à point, etc, etc, etc,... )


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Il y a un *lien*, mais une vraie identité Peugeot.



c'est pour ca que j'ai dit que le design etait proche, de toute maniere avec l'aérodynamique moderne, toute les bagnoles finiront par se ressembler...regarde l'audi A5 et la M3 coupé, elle sont quasi pareilles (meme si je suis un audiFan je note quand meme une ressemblance flagrante)



Foguenne a dit:


> il faudrait juste un modèle HDI 1,4 hybride + filtre à particule hyper efficace pour que se soit parfait.



bon là on s'égare, mais bon, c'est un proto, on peut toujours esperer que peugeot, à défaut de Toyota, popularise et rende plus accessible la techno...



Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne parle même pas du Proto 907 qui était à mon sens vulgaire.



vulgaire et clairement pompé sur les angliches...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> regarde l'audi A5 et la M3 coupé, elle sont quasi pareilles (meme si je suis un audiFan je note quand meme une ressemblance flagrante)


J'ai eu l'occasion de les voir côte à côte et effectivement, elles sont très très (trop) proche.  
Comme toi, j'ai une préférence pour les Audi.  )


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai eu l'occasion de les voir côte à côte et effectivement, elles sont très très (trop) proche.
> Comme toi, j'ai une préférence pour les Audi.  )



, audi, le seul constructeur au monde a proposer la transmission intégrale sur tout ses modeles ( enfin, je crois..)...quand je vois la premiere quattro dans la rue, j'ai envie que d'une seule chose, me la jouer GTA


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> , audi, le seul constructeur au monde a proposer la transmission intégrale sur tout ses modeles ( enfin, je crois..)...quand je vois la premiere quattro dans la rue, j'ai envie que d'une seule chose, me la jouer GTA



Et pis Subaru alors?  

Je pousserai même le bouchon plus loin: trouve moi une subaru 2WD... 

Pis de toute façon, moi je fais caca sur Audi (sauf peut-être la R8 ). Si vous voulez causer grosses allemandes, moi je dis vive Mercedes, BMW et Porsche.


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2008)

Voici ce qui, pour moi, est le summum de la bêtise automobile et du néant dans lequel certains constructeurs veulent nous faire sombrer (au lieu de se bouger le fion pour trouver une solution énergétique alternative durable...):






Comment peut-on baver devant une telle prothèse phallique ?...


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Et pis Subaru alors?
> 
> Je pousserai même le bouchon plus loin: trouve moi une subaru 2WD...
> 
> Pis de toute façon, moi je fais caca sur Audi (sauf peut-être la R8 ). Si vous voulez causer grosses allemandes, moi je dis vive Mercedes, BMW et Porsche.



*toutes* les subaru's???

d'accord de causer Porsche:love::love::love::love de toute manière, comment peut-on aimer audi sans aimer Porsche???! hein!!:hein: *COMMENT*?)...mais bon...Mercedes, caisse de pépé...et pis BMW..Pfff...pour moi c'est surtout une caisse de baraki's et de nouveaux riches...juste pour se la peter, mais quand la neige arrive, on rigole bien, nous, dans nos audi's

_et beh moi je te rend la pareille, je fais caca sur les subaru..._


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Voici ce qui, pour moi, est le summum de la bêtise automobile et du néant dans lequel certains constructeurs veulent nous faire sombrer (au lieu de se bouger le fion pour trouver une solution alternative durable...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, je retire ce que j'ai dit sur les BM, *CA*, c'est du lourd, de la belle caisse d'impuissants


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2008)

Moi j'y peux rien, quand je vois un 4x4 en ville faut que je le dégrade.

oui oui c'est de la provoc BC...


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> bon, je retire ce que j'ai dit sur les BM, *CA*, c'est du lourd, de la belle caisse d'impuissants



Le X5, le ML, le Cayenne et le Range ne vallent pas mieux qu'un Q7 à mes yeux.


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

moi, j'touche pas au 4x4, je sais pas ce que le mec en fait...bon j'dis pas, quand je vois les blondasses aller chercher leurs gosses a l'ecole a coté de chez moi, j'ai envie d'exploser leur pneus,et pis les beau avec leur X5 et co...pareil, mais bon y en a qui, sans 4x4, se retrouveraient bien c***,

--->imax : le Q7 et la cayenne sont des abérrations(et toutes leur copines) et re, a part si j'arrive un jour a me payer une caisse non-homologable sur route, je toucherai jamais a ca... avec un bon break, on fait pareil...


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2008)

On est d'accord.


----------



## rizoto (5 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> *toutes* les subaru's???
> 
> d'accord de causer Porsche:love::love::love::love de toute manière, comment peut-on aimer audi sans aimer Porsche???! hein!!:hein: *COMMENT*?)...mais bon...Mercedes, caisse de pépé...et pis BMW..Pfff...pour moi c'est surtout une caisse de baraki's et de nouveaux riches...juste pour se la peter, mais quand la neige arrive, on rigole bien, nous, dans nos audi's
> 
> _et beh moi je te rend la pareille, je fais caca sur les subaru..._



Mouais, perso j'aime beaucoup porsche mais j'ai un peu de mal avec l'image de marque d'Audi. Leur base mécanique et leur motorisations font envie, mais je trouve leur design peu innovant (à part la R8).

Quand à dire qu'acheter une BWM, c'est pour les nouveaux riches et se la pêter. Ca me fait doucement rire.


----------



## benmoss (5 Février 2008)

par chez moi, c'est comme ca, c'est triste mais bon...j'dis pas que c'est partout pareil...

pour les audi's je ne dirai pas que le design est peu innovant, mais que leur évolution sont là, moins franches mais présentes.....ils préferent peut-etre passer plus de temps sur les motorisations, et puis de temps en temps faire une legere amélioration a leur dessin...


----------



## NicoMac (12 Février 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Si vous voulez causer grosses allemandes, moi je dis vive Mercedes, BMW et *Porsche*.



Eh bien en voici deux pour le prix d'une ! La mienne est en arrière-plan en compagnie d'un félin très intéressé...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

NicoMac a dit:


> Porsche 911 : un design devenu intemporel [/img]



Et dire que ce magnifique design dérive d'une obscure petite voiture tchécoslovaque de 1936, la Tatra T97 (à moteur arrière et cylindres opposés... tiens ! tiens ! un flat, déjà !) :








En 1939 l'armée allemande envahira la Tchécoslovaquie, lui volant tous ses secrets industriels. Deux ans plus tard, Volkswagen sort la coccinelle, étrangement ressemblante. D'ailleurs en 1961 VW versera une indemnité de 3M de DM à Tatra.... Sachant que la 911 est elle-même issue de la Cox, voyez les chemins déroutants de la généalogie automobile.

Tatra dans les années 30 ce fut aussi l'une des premières berlines de série aérodynamiques, la T87 avec les premières optiques de phare tournantes. Impressionnant avant-gardisme !




Je me souviens de la T613, la voiture des caciques du régime lors d'un voyage à Prague deux ans à peine après la chute du Mur de Berlin. C'est là que j'ai découvert cette marque. Voir cette longue berline noire d'apparatchik, assez impressionnante (c'est un V8 !), çà donnait un peu l'impression d'être dans un film d'espionnage des années 60 !



Et puis n'oublions pas les camions Tatra qui furent plusieurs fois vainqueurs du Dakar :




La jeune Tchécoslovaquie était un petit pays plein d'avenir entre 1918 et 1939, en pleine croissance, avant l'invasion allemande puis le régime communiste.

Si les Pays de l'Est avaient développé une véritable économie civile du temps du Rideau de fer, en lieu et place de la militarisation, il est probable qu'ils auraient disposé d'une des meilleures industries automobiles du monde. Au lieu de çà, ils ont sortis des mauvaise copies de Fiat 124 connues sous le nom de ... Lada, à l'exception du Niva qui présentait une structure révolutionnaire (monocoque autoportée) malheureusement desservie par un bloc-moteur archaïque et un équipement trop spartiate.

Voilà, c'était le petit hommage aux voitures tchèques sur ce fil (il ne faudrait pas oublier les excellentes Skoda des années 30 non plus...)


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2008)

J'ai croisé lundi soir une super seven arrété au feu rouge à coté d'une Audi TT : la TT avait l'air d'un monospace tellement elle sembalait haute à coté


----------



## naas (13 Février 2008)

Je te dis pas quand je suis arrêté au feu à coté d'un camion, j'ai la tête à hauteur de ses essieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Je te dis pas quand je suis arrêté au feu à coté d'un camion, j'ai la tête à hauteur de ses essieux



Mais, t'as pas fini, de mater sous les jupes des camions, vicieux !


----------



## youyou54 (13 Février 2008)

je clique je clique ... mais j'arrive pas à voter :mouais:
Il est truqué ce sondage


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

J'ai croisé ça ce matin en allant au boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est ce que c'est bas :affraid:, mais beau. Par contre ça suit pas trop mal niveau 400m départ arrêté face à ma "petite" moto


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2008)

antileech , 
on ne voit pas ce qui t'as pourri au demarrage


----------



## naas (13 Février 2008)

Bassou je ne vois pas l'image, seulement le logo de piston head (très dangereux site pour les classified:affraid:   )
voici le lien vers l'article
http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=12985


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2008)

Bon, Bassou, si tu t'es fiat pourrir par une F430 préparé, on ne peut pas t'en vouloir 

ça doit être impressionnant quand même


----------



## naas (13 Février 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ..si tu t'es *fiat* pourrir par une F430...


Je ne sais si elle est volontaire mais elle est assurément jolie


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

Ah nan, c'est moi qui l'ai pourri


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Je ne sais si elle est volontaire mais elle est assurément jolie


:rose:
je suis crevé aujourd'hui, il faut que je dorme...



Bassman a dit:


> Ah nan, c'est moi qui l'ai pourri




C'est parce qu'il a voulu te faire plaisir ou qu'il n'etait pas joueur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> :rose:
> je suis crevé aujourd'hui, il faut que je dorme...
> 
> 
> ...




de tête, la CBF doit être dans les 12 secondes au 400m. La F430 pourrait théoriquemnt mais en y laissant l'embrayage.

Perso: contre une Porsche Carrera GT de plus de 650cv, sur 400m elle a pas vu le jour, par contre dépassé le 150, elle a des reprises que je n'ai pas.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> *Tout ce que j'espère c'est que si un jour je perds le contrôle de mon véhicule et que j'écrase quelqu'un ça sera un écolo (anti 4x4)
> *



Oula ! Va falloir que je fasse gare à moi si un jour je m'arrête en bordure d'une des Chaussées Brunehaut !

J'ai mis "anti 4x4" entre ( ) car moi je suis plutôt anti-SUV... façon de brouiller les pistes peut-être... Les authentiques 4x4 çà peut être utile. Cela dit les professionnels que j'ai connu qui en avaient un besoin réel, je les compte sur les doigts de la main.



alèm a dit:


> faut créer un autre sujet pour les voitures écologiques et responsables ?



Les véhicules "propres" (je préfère dire : "moins polluants") : en parler, c'est bien, le faire c'est mieux. 
Pour ma part je suis GPListe. J'ai eu pendant deux ans une petite voiture GPL en monte constructeur qui m'a convaincu. Je l'ai récemment changée pour une voiture de segment supérieur que j'ai fait équiper en seconde monte.

Si il y en a que çà intéresse, je peux vous raconter le parcours du combattant que cette seconde monte a été (parlons-en du Grenelle de l'Environnement tiens !). C'est juste un chouya plus difficile que de s'acheter une belle conscience écologique avec un paquet de gateau Bio à la supérette du coin et de déclamer du haut de la portière de son HDI qu'on se sent 'achement conscient et 'achement impliqué dans l'avenir de la planète.

Evidemment, causer GPL pour une voiture de série moyenne, c'est bien moins sexy que de parler d'Aston Martin ou de Ferrari. Et puis en plus vous allez tous ricaner commes des sauvages car j'ai choisi la voiture avant tout en fonction des capacités d'adaptation au GPL de son moteur : et je suis tombé sur... Renault ! Que voulez-vous je suis un beauf. Je suis du genre "bing bing" (et non "bling bling") car je vais  bien entendu faire des bastons, bourré à la bière (ça va de soi), après les matchs de foot du PSG. Quand on roule en Renault on ne saurait faire autrement n'est-ce pas ?
Ben ouaips, mais le moteur Renault essence 1,6 16V avec la technologie GPL dernier cri que j'y ai fait installer (injection liquide), ben... il tourne comme une horloge. Avec mon kilométrage annuel, je vais l'amortir en 10 mois : des économies en vue qui me serviront à m'acheter encore plus de packs de Kro, et encore plus de places pour les matchs du PSG. J'ai plus confiance en Jérôme Kerviel pour faire fructifier mes éconocroques alors autant se marrer avec !

Question histoire technologique automobile, c'est assez intéressant le GPL quand on s'y plonge. 
Cela dit, hein, moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Nan. Quand on dit rien, normalement, on ferme sa gueule&#8230; 
Cela dit, si en plus de la clio tu portes jean's et swatch® tu vas peut-être nous jouer du Bigard ?
Au moins, ça fera friser Alèm  On va peut-être te trouver une utilité


----------



## woulf (13 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan. Quand on dit rien, normalement, on ferme sa gueule
> Cela dit, si en plus de la clio tu portes jean's et swatch® tu vas peut-être nous jouer du Bigard ?
> Au moins, ça fera friser Alèm  On va peut-être te trouver une utilité



Mais c'est qu'il grifferait le matou  


Ceci dit, moi je roule écologique, je fais moins de 20 litres aux cent !

En tous cas, les SUV, moi j'aime bien, mais par dessus tout, avec 260cms de neige tombés depuis le début de l'hiver au Québec, je peux assurer que c'est pas que de la frime et d'être plus haut, d'avoir de la place dans les passages de roue pour y stocker la neige, bin vous savez quoi ? Ca aide !
A la limite en traction avant ça peut le faire, mais en intégrale c'est mieux (enfin, tout sauf une propulsion).

Bon après on me dira, oui mais y'a pas autant de neige en région parisienne...
Et là, je réponds: on sait jamais ! et avec les changements climatiques... tout devient possible


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

woulf a dit:


> En tous cas, les SUV, moi j'aime bien, mais par dessus tout, avec 260cms de neige tombés depuis le début de l'hiver au Québec, je peux assurer que c'est pas que de la frime et d'être plus haut, d'avoir de la place dans les passages de roue pour y stocker la neige, bin vous savez quoi ? Ca aide !
> A la limite en traction avant ça peut le faire, mais en intégrale c'est mieux (enfin, tout sauf une propulsion).



Ben je vais te dire un truc : revend ton 4x4, et prends un Weasel ou un Ratrack (là bas, y a Bombardier qui fait des trucs efficaces aussi, pour l'hiver)


----------



## Picouto (14 Février 2008)

Le seul véhicule estampillé Bombardier à pouvoir rouler dans les rues de Montréal c'est ça :




Bombardier NV


Et encore, c'est pour la police et plutôt réservé aux beaux jours 
@woulf : ils l'utilisent toujours ?​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Le seul véhicule estampillé Bombardier à pouvoir rouler dans les rues de Montréal c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non, ils en font d'autres, moi, je pensais à celui ci (comme on peut le voir sur la photo, les passages de roues chenilles sont bien larges)


----------



## guytantakul (14 Février 2008)

Moi, c'est celui-là que j'aimerais essayer un jour :
http://www.leblogmoto.com/2005/08/embrio_moto_col.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi, c'est celui-là que j'aimerais essayer un jour :
> http://www.leblogmoto.com/2005/08/embrio_moto_col.html



J'ose pas imaginer les freinages "d'urgence"  là dessus :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan. Quand on dit rien, normalement, on ferme sa gueule


Logique imparable, effectivement. Tu serais pas aristotélicien des fois ?
(ne pas confondre avec Harris Todt, le frère de Jean - confusion possible dans un fil qui traite de l'automobile)



BackCat a dit:


> Cela dit, si en plus de la clio tu portes jean's et swatch® tu vas peut-être nous jouer du Bigard ?
> Au moins, ça fera friser Alèm  On va peut-être te trouver une utilité



Mon cas est encore bien plus désespéré que tu ne le penses : ce n'est pas une Clio mais une Mégane II estate ("estate" que c'est clâââââsse (j'ai pas dit "culasse", hein...)! çà fait bien moins prolo-pue-la-sueur que "brèke"). Quand à jouer du Bigard, on devrait l'entendre normalement au travers de mes vitres ouvertes sur Rire et Chansons que j'écoute à donf' sur l'autoradio en alternance avec NRJ.

Bon sinon quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé une Mazda RX8 ici ? Je serai curieux de savoir ce que çà donne ce type de coupé sport à bi-rotor Wankel.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Logique imparable, effectivement. Tu serais pas aristotélicien des fois ?
> (ne pas confondre avec Harris Todt, le frère de Jean - confusion possible dans un fil qui traite de l'automobile)
> 
> 
> ...




mis à part le bruit d'aspirateur, j'ai toujours pas compris l'intérêt d'un moteur pareil... Ca consomme, pollue, à cylindrée égale ça avance pas... bref...

au Mans, c'était atroce d'entendre ce truc! à croire qu'ils nettoyaient la piste.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mis à part le bruit d'aspirateur, j'ai toujours pas compris l'intérêt d'un moteur pareil... Ca consomme, pollue, à cylindrée égale ça avance pas... bref...
> 
> au Mans, c'était atroce d'entendre ce truc! à croire qu'ils nettoyaient la piste.



Merci pour l'info.
Finalement le moteur rotatif Wankel n'a pas su dépasser ses défauts du début : surconsommation, manque de couple et on pourrait rajouter le problème de l'étanchéité. Pourtant le Wankel paraissait intéressant, si ce n'est révolutionnaire, dans l'idée de base d'une simplification du bloc-moteur (nettement moins de pièces qu'un moteur à piston) et un travail mécanique constant (par la rotation) censé être moins "heurté" que le principe des pistons à 4 temps. 
J'ai toujours aimé l'originalité et l'inventivité en matière automobile, comme naguère Citroën le fit avec brio, mais quand la solution ne peut fonctionner à l'échelle industrielle et à l'usage, effectivement çà n'est pas viable.


----------



## woulf (15 Février 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Le seul véhicule estampillé Bombardier à pouvoir rouler dans les rues de Montréal c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah euh, ils doivent pas les sortir souvent si c'est réservé aux beaux jours 
C'est moins moche que les trucs des contractuelles US que j'avais pu voir en Californie, genre triporteur mais en encore plus moche 
Le véhicule préféré de la Police ça reste la Ford Crown Victoria, bon gros V8 "économique" 

Perso, moi c'est ça mon kif:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> mais quand la solution ne peut fonctionner à l'échelle industrielle et à l'usage, effectivement çà n'est pas viable.




ben, depuis le temps que Mazda utilise cette solution (la RX 7 va sur son quart de siècle, hein !), si ça ne fonctionnait pas à l'échelle industrielle, je pense qu'ils auraient plié depuis un bail non ? 

Pis je me souviens au début des années 90, j'avais vu tourner la 787B, ben j'ai jamais eu l'impression qu'elle amusait le terrain, d'ailleurs, si tel était le cas, je ne pense pas qu'elle aurait emporté les 24H du Man 1991* :mouais:




et alors, pour le "à cylindrée égale", mon petit Olive, je ne suis plus d'accord du tout avec ton affirmation, même un deux temps ultra vitaminé ferait pâle figure comparé à un Wankel, par exemple, à cylindrée égale, face à une des dernières  RX 7 de 1308cc, tu me trouves quoi, comme modèle atmo à piston de cylindrée équivalente qui donne 200/250 ch ? 

Reste la conso et "l'usure prématurée" : ben oui, pour leur cylindrée, elles sucent, mais par rapport à leur puissance, ben pas plus que les moteurs à pistons de 2,5 à 5l qu'on trouve sur les modèles de série de puissance équivalente. Et l'usure, ben sur un Wankel on refait les joints moteurs tous les 80/90 000, sur un moteur à pistons, on se tape bien la courroie de distrib vers le même kilométrage, non ? :hein:




(*) Special dedicace pour Olive : face à des protos à pistons qui faisaient plus de deux fois sa cylindrée (2,4 l face à des protos à pistons de 5 l), et pour éviter que ça devienne une habitude, ils ont interdit les moteurs rotatifs ensuite


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ben, depuis le temps que Mazda utilise cette solution (la RX 7 va sur son quart de siècle, hein !), si ça ne fonctionnait pas à l'échelle industrielle, je pense qu'ils auraient plié depuis un bail non ?



Les Mazda RX çà reste des voitures très particulières, non ? Pas du grand public stricto sensu (voiture populaire). Sinon comment expliquer l'abandon de cette technique par Citroën après la M35 et les GS birotors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Les Mazda RX çà reste des voitures très particulières, non ? Pas du grand public stricto sensu (voiture populaire). Sinon comment expliquer l'abandon de cette technique par Citroën après la M35 et les GS birotors ?



Parce que faire un moteur rotatif de faible puissance est une aberration économique. Il est vrai que pour ça le moteur à pistons répond mieux aux attentes. C'est un peu comme pour les turbines, on sait en faire des grosses, mais pas des petites. Citroën voulait, à cette époque, des moteurs dans la tranche 60/65ch, le Wankel n'est pas fait pour ça, il faudrait le faire tourner trop lentement, ce qui rendrait son défaut d'étanchéité rédhibitoire mais plus haut en régime, ce défaut est alors gommé, et alors il donne bien, je trouve. 

Et les RX7/8 ne sont quand même pas des voitures si rares que ça (ou alors, j'habite une région de France ou leur densité est hors norme, parce qu'autour de chez moi, je vois régulièrement au moins trois RX7 et une RX 8), mais c'est vrai, ce ne sont pas des "voitures populaires". C'est comme tout, à contre emploi, il ne peut pas l'emporter, faut l'utiliser à bon escient, ce qu'a fait Mazda, et n'a pas fait Citroën qui aurait, à l'époque, plutôt du l'envisager pour la CX et/ou la SM que pour la GS.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

tu as raison Pascal, j'avais oublié cet épisode. En fait, je me souvenais d'une année où je l'avais vu qui ne marchait pas particulièrement.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Pour finir sur l'histoire du Wankel, c'est un ingénieur mécanique à la retraite, passionné de technique automobile, qui me l'a fait découvrir. Il fut propriétaire d'une rare NSU et en garde un souvenir double : mauvais par rapport à tous les problèmes qu'il y a rencontré, mais encore teinté de l'enthousiasme de l'ingénieur pour une technique innovante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pour finir sur l'histoire du Wankel, c'est un ingénieur mécanique à la retraite, passionné de technique automobile, qui me l'a fait découvrir. Il fut propriétaire d'une rare NSU et en garde un souvenir double : mauvais par rapport à tous les problèmes qu'il y a rencontré, mais encore teinté de l'enthousiasme de l'ingénieur pour une technique innovante.



Oui, mais la RO 80, c'était la première, celle qui était arrivée "trop tôt", et NSU n'avait pas vraiment les ressources R&D pour pouvoir procéder aux mises au point nécessaires. Question de "nerf de la guerre", hein, pas de compétences. Mazda, ils les avaient, eux, les $ nécessaires !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais la RO 80, c'était la première, celle qui était arrivée "trop tôt", et NSU n'avait pas vraiment les ressources R&D pour pouvoir procéder aux mises au point nécessaires. Question de "nerf de la guerre", hein, pas de compétences. Mazda, ils les avaient, eux, les $ nécessaires !



C'était le mot de la fin par Pascal-la-Science ! 
Mesdames et Messieurs, à la s'maine prochaine pour un nouveau numéro de "Uncle Pascal-la-Science is teaching you" !


----------



## House M.D. (16 Février 2008)

Aaaaaaaah, le Wankel, quel rêve... J'ai beau adorer la jolie sonorité des V8/V12 italiens, je ne renâcle pas devant la mélodie d'un beau rotatif bi ou mieux, quadri-rotors qui monte en régime à n'en plus finir 

Merci pour les souvenirs Pascal


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

je viens de visualiser le dernier fifth gear.
et cette audi rs me saoule, sérieusement c'est quoi ce délire de faire un break avec un v10 lambo... un break, sans rire la pire variante des voitures qui existe (les 4x4 rigolez pas ou je vous allume aussi  )
Et cette nouvelle mode de faire des optiques avec ces "sourcils" lumineux c'est du n'importe quoi, on est pas à disney land !
Sans rire, une bagnole c'est pas de l'électronique a gogo fashion juste pour donner aux beauf l'illusion qu'ils pilotent, une voiture ça se prends par les ***** tu la jette dans les courbes, elle se bat et tu la contrôle, et c'est la que tu commence à sentir l'adrénaline monter.
de toute façon si c'est pas l'adrénaline c'est les kéké 
nanh vraiment ce break, comprends pas :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Février 2008)

Pour compenser : 
L'ariel Atom, vous connaissez? 300Ch pour 500kg, ça décoiffe!!! 

Certains ont trouvé ça un peu juste, ils ont décidé de greffer sur le châssis un V8 2,4l 04 soupapes de... 500Ch!!!!

Oui, 500kg pour 500Ch, pour une "voiture" homologuée sur route en GB et au compt goute en France 

http://www.leblogauto.com/2008/02/ils-ont-ose-ariel-atom-500-v8-500-chevaux-500-kg.html


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

ils essaient de refaire avec l'atom le coup de la seven, sauf que catheram a lui aussi lancé un progamme de V8 ...
et puis la carroserie de l'atom c'est encore pire qu'une seven :bebe:
c'est franchement du "je te mets un max de BHP" plus qu'autre chose, c'est bizarre cette course aux chevaux :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Mars 2008)

Ils réutilisent le moteur devellopé par RS pour la seven 

Et je pense que c'est marketing, vu que pour exploiter les 300Ch de l'Atom comresseur, il faut etre un sacré pilote...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ils réutilisent le moteur devellopé par RS pour la seven
> 
> Et je pense que c'est marketing, vu que pour exploiter les 300Ch de l'Atom comresseur, il faut etre un sacré pilote...



Celle là, s'ils la sortent en version bétaillère, j'en prend une, nom de d'là !


----------



## soget (1 Mars 2008)

[url]Modus vs 940[/URL]


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2008)

soget a dit:


> [url]Modus vs 940[/URL]



[YOUTUBE]U4CB6DrxvxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2008)

Dans le dernier, ils ont fait un test avec une laguna contre un arbre, c'est là ou tu vois que le 5 étoiles c'est utile :style:


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]U4CB6DrxvxI[/YOUTUBE]



impressionnant, surtout que ces vieux corbillard volvo ont toujours été considéré comme des paquebot indestructible ! que de chemin parcouru niveau protection du passager !


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2008)

Le crash de la Laguna est aussi assez impressionnant.  

[YOUTUBE]2fLg8eQaPyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2008)

Cela se fait en france/suisse/belgique le classement des routes ?


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Mars 2008)

pas que je sache, en revanche les statistiques sont assez significatives pour tout ce qui touche à la sécurité : LÀ

Ce qui nous permet de voir que si les pouvoirs publics se préoccupaient plus de sécurité que de rentabilité, ils ne mettraient peut être pas les radars sur les autoroutes....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> impressionnant, surtout que ces vieux corbillard volvo ont toujours été considéré comme des paquebot indestructible ! que de chemin parcouru niveau protection du passager !



Le corbillard s'apparenterait plutôt à un cercueil dans ce cas...

Pour une fois qu'on ne dit pas du mal d'une Renault, c'est à marquer d'une pierre blanche !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> pas que je sache, en revanche les statistiques sont assez significatives pour tout ce qui touche à la sécurité : LÀ
> 
> Ce qui nous permet de voir que si les pouvoirs publics se préoccupaient plus de sécurité que de rentabilité, ils ne mettraient peut être pas les radars sur les autoroutes....



Je crois qu'il y a une carte de France des "points noirs routiers" toutefois, tenue par l'Equipement. Mais elle n'est pas distribuée officiellement aux usagers de la route.
Pour résorber ces points noirs, il faudrait le budget qui va avec. C'est coûteux les travaux d'infrastructures.


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2008)

Ça avance gentiment...   







Par contre, mon dos me fait dire qu'il va m'en faire baver...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Ça avance gentiment...
> 
> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/2465/dsc00169xy1.jpg
> 
> Par contre, mon dos me fait dire qu'il va m'en faire baver...



T'as freiné trop fort, et l'avant s'est détaché ? :rateau:


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as freiné trop fort, et l'avant s'est détaché ? :rateau:



Ça risque d'être difficile, elle n'a pas de freins à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Mars 2008)

À la voir comme ça, on dirais presque qu'elle à été dessinée comme ça, pour être sans carrosserie avant, et qu'un jour, quelqu'un à eu l'idée de lui coller un avant.


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2008)

Il y a quelque temps, on parlait de moteur rotatif.

Un joli bruit de la Mazda Furai Concept.

[YOUTUBE]oEOHn7rspsk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]C4Xl0i4uNGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2008)

Et en parlant de crash...  

[YOUTUBE]ss3J-gmadE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2008)

Jolie la Mazda... Et le son... :love: 

Pour Tog Gear, avec l'Espace, déjà bu.  

Et finir un Espace comme ça... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Jolie la Mazda... Et le son... :love:
> 
> Pour Tog Gear, avec l'Espace, déjà bu.
> 
> Et finir un Espace comme ça... :rose:



Ça fait un "espace réduit", en somme !


----------



## sylko (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça fait un "espace réduit", en somme !



     

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## benmoss (31 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> je viens de visualiser le dernier fifth gear.
> et cette audi rs me saoule, sérieusement c'est quoi ce délire de faire un break avec un v10 lambo... un break, sans rire la pire variante des voitures qui existe (les 4x4 rigolez pas ou je vous allume aussi  )
> Et cette nouvelle mode de faire des optiques avec ces "sourcils" lumineux c'est du n'importe quoi, on est pas à disney land !
> Sans rire, une bagnole c'est pas de l'électronique a gogo fashion juste pour donner aux beauf l'illusion qu'ils pilotent, une voiture ça se prends par les ***** tu la jette dans les courbes, elle se bat et tu la contrôle, et c'est la que tu commence à sentir l'adrénaline monter.
> ...



VAG delire beaucoup...cette RS6 break, c'est comme les R32, veyron et co...je me souviens avoir parlé avec un concessionnaire vw a propos de la R32...ce qu'il m'a dit c'est ca...c'est juste une vitrine de leur boulot....et pis c'est pas une voiture de beauf...les seuls qui achètent ça, ce sont les fanas de vitesse qui ont pas assez pour payer break+porsche(bon c'est vrai là dedans y doit y avoir pas mal de beauf:mouais: mais pas tous) et les services de sécurité de certains pays...
pour ce qui est des phares LED...la question a se poser est : quel interet d'avoir des feux de position...?

et pour faire chier les fans...je trouve que cette audi ne vaut pas mieux que les M5, quattroporte et S65 AMG...par contre j'ai quand meme un faible pour la RS4, pas trop grosse, juste assez discrete et un moteur...

et pis vont peut-etre la sortir en berline et pis faut pas oublier que la premiere RS4 etait break(je crois mais je suis pas plus sur que ca en fait)...

et pis merde...franchement je vois pas l'interet d'avoir plus de 200ch pour juste aller de la maison au boulot...certes on se sent plus en securité...mais entre 200ch et 400, bof...par contre entre 100 et 200...
moi si j'ai un jour une caisse qui fait plus que 200...c'est pour aller jouer sur circuit..meme si je me fais depasser au moins là, je peux


----------



## rizoto (31 Mars 2008)

Au fait Naas, tu balances plus les liens de fifth gear ?


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2008)

www.finalgear.com/shows :love:

Mais bon, comme on l'a dit plus haut, Fifth Gear c'est nul à coté de Top Gear


----------



## benmoss (1 Avril 2008)

les deux traitent différemment...mais ce sont deux excellents programmes...

par contre si on parle d'émission de merde...en première place..
auto-moto...et chez les angliche y a vroom-vroom...
certain test sont amusants mais j'en voit pas l'intérêt...(a part demander a la passagère de se remaquiller sur une route pavé pour tester le confort)


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2008)

Disons que 5th gear est plus orienté réaliste et vrais tests (la lotus contre la catheram  ), quand tope gear est orienté "déconade et grosses bagnoles"


----------



## kitetrip (4 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> moi si j'ai un jour une caisse qui fait plus que 200...c'est pour aller jouer sur circuit..meme si je me fais depasser au moins là, je peux



A un moment je pensais comme ça et un jour j'ai craqué pour une ancienne Mini Racing Green. Ca avance pas mais bonjour les sensations, tu fais un 50-100km/h tu te croirais à 160km/h à la fin


----------



## benmoss (4 Avril 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> A un moment je pensais comme ça et un jour j'ai craqué pour une ancienne Mini Racing Green. Ca avance pas mais bonjour les sensations, tu fais un 50-100km/h tu te croirais à 160km/h à la fin



j'ai pas dit le contraire...j'ai eu une golf III de 90ch et une polo de 55...question sensation...eh ben...vive les moteur essence VW.... mais bon comme je dis a partir d'une certaine puissance...pour avoir de bonne sensation sans devoir payer d'amendes...rien ne vaut le circuit...


----------



## r0m1 (4 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> j'ai pas dit le contraire...j'ai eu une golf III de 90ch et une polo de 55...question sensation...eh ben...vive les moteur essence VW.... mais bon comme je dis a partir d'une certaine puissance...pour avoir de bonne sensation sans devoir payer d'amendes...rien ne vaut le circuit...



Si ce n'était que la question des amendes... y' a des gens aussi sur la route


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Avril 2008)

Et des nids de poules.


----------



## kitetrip (11 Avril 2008)

:rose: Effectivement... ça suffit parfois à déstabiliser et à se faire de grosses frayeurs 



> j'ai pas dit le contraire...j'ai eu une golf III de 90ch



Hihi, je reviens de deux jours en Bretagne, au volant d'un Golf II 1.8 (90ch je crois)... Ca avance mais bon, niveau comportement ça tient mais c'est fou ce que c'est pataud !


----------



## benmoss (11 Avril 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> :rose: Effectivement... ça suffit parfois à déstabiliser et à se faire de grosses frayeurs
> 
> 
> 
> Hihi, je reviens de deux jours en Bretagne, au volant d'un Golf II 1.8 (90ch je crois)... Ca avance mais bon, niveau comportement ça tient mais c'est fou *ce que c'est pataud* !


boh..j'trouvais pas...en ce temps là, les golf était des voitures plutôt légères et sécurisantes..maintenant faut aller chercher au dessus de 110ch pour la sentir vraiment(la sécurité avant tout hein:mouais...mais je dis...vive la gti...du pur bonheur a conduire...si la route si prête bien évidemment et tout en restant sobre question vitesses...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Avril 2008)

Y-a que moi qui trouve que la route au quotidien, c'est pas fait pour s'amuser avec les chevaux de son moteur, et par glissement, 60ch, c'est suffisant ?


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2008)

60 ch ?  par roues tu veux dire ? :bebe:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Avril 2008)

Non,non... avant le convertisseur de couple  ( oui, parce qu'en plus, j'y colle une boite automatique !!! )


----------



## benmoss (12 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Y-a que moi qui trouve que la route au quotidien, c'est pas fait pour s'amuser avec les chevaux de son moteur, et par glissement, 60ch, c'est suffisant ?


bah ma voiture au quotidien fait 50ch...mais perso...je me sent plus en sécurité avec une voiture plus nerveuse..donc avec les voitures modernes(plus lourde), il faut plus de puissance...

et en plus..rien n'empêche de s'amuser tout en restant dans le cadre de la loi...c'est ce dont on parle justement depuis la page précédente...

chez moi en belgique, quand on fait un stage de maitrise automobile, on apprend a anticiper mais aussi a redécouvrir le plaisir de conduire sans danger au quotidien


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Avril 2008)

Il n'y a pas que les chevaux, mais leurs hennissements sous le capot quelque soit leur nombre et le bruit de leurs sabots au grand galop sur l'asphalte. Haaa, j'aime l'odeur du sp95 au petit matin sur la colline, le fumet de la 0w50 à 6000 tours/min.
Je me souviens de la petite autobianchi a112 abarth de ma maman, toute une époque ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> chez moi en belgique, quand on fait un stage de maitrise automobile, on apprend a anticiper mais aussi a redécouvrir le plaisir de conduire sans danger au quotidien



Je sais pas si c'est vrais, mais vue de la France, la Belgique est bien mieux 

Tu te sens en sécurité dans une voiture plus nerveuse... donc à un moment tu veut aller vite... Mais un vite pas dans le km/h, mais dans le changement d'une vitesse lente vers une vitesse rapide.... Des accélérations rapides quoi  
Mais pourquoi faire ?

Il me semble que pour apprécier un moteur de + de 90ch, il faut aimer la vitesse et les accélérations rapides. 
Mais quand c'est pas le cas ? :rose: 

Pour les rares fois où je double serré, où je m'engage dans un trous de souris [...], je préfère compter sur la bonne gestion de ma puissance par la boite automatique plutôt que de rester à la même vitesse et d'accélérer avec un gros moteur.

(Ceci dit, si l'on tient compte uniquement du critère sécurité, je préférerais une voiture un peut plus protectrice. Ce qui équivaut aussi à un moteur plus puissant. Dommage.)


----------



## benmoss (12 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est vrais, mais vue de la France, la Belgique est bien mieux


ben oui, en tout cas pour ce qui est de l'apprentissage de la conduite, on est bien lotis...chez nous tu peux avoir ton permis pour moins de 600&#8364;( en fait ca s'étale de 100 à 600)...ce qui est, d'après les  échos que j'ai via les teyley françaises, beaucoup moins cher que chez vous...

et en plus...on a pas le permis a point





Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pour les rares fois où je double serré, où je m'engage dans un trous de souris [...], je préfère compter sur la bonne gestion de ma puissance par la boite automatique plutôt que de rester à la même vitesse et d'accélérer avec un gros moteur.



moi par contre c'est tout le contraire..lorsque je fait ça, je préfère maintenir un régime moteur moyen-haut et dès que j'en suis sorti, là je passe la vitesse supérieure de telle manière a garder du potentiel..
je m'en rend compte au quotidien avec les conducteurs du dimanche qui , j'estime, sont le plus gros danger sur nos routes avec les chauffards alcooliques..
et oui..anticiper les gestes de la personne que l'on suit est facile lorsqu'elle conduit bien...dans les deux cas précedents par contre:hein:, a défaut d'anticipation, c'est la réactivité  du conducteur et de la voiture qui comptent 



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Tu te sens en sécurité dans une voiture plus nerveuse... donc à un moment tu veut aller vite... Mais un vite pas dans le km/h, mais dans le changement d'une vitesse lente vers une vitesse rapide.... Des accélérations rapides quoi
> Mais pourquoi faire ?


ouais...j'aime que ma voiture ne soit pas un veau...
de plus il a été démontré que des bonnes accélération et des changements de vitesse rapides permettent de consommer moins


Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Il me semble que pour apprécier un moteur de + de 90ch, il faut aimer la vitesse et les accélérations rapides.
> Mais quand c'est pas le cas ? :rose:



boh...tout les gouts sont dans la nature...j'en connais pas mal qui conduisent parce qu'ils doivent le faire...moi je conduit aussi par plaisir..je préfèrerai faire 5 km de plus que de me retrouver dans les embouteillages par exemple


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pour les rares fois où je double serré, où je m'engage dans un trous de souris [...], je préfère compter sur la bonne gestion de ma puissance par la boite automatique plutôt que de rester à la même vitesse et d'accélérer avec un gros moteur.



Vi ? Ben nan, pas vraiment. Il y a deux ans, il m'est arrivé une mésaventure qui mepermet de t'affirmer que tu te mets le doigt dans l'&#339;il tellement profond qu'il n'y a plus que l'&#339;il lui même qui dépasse :

Pendant la réparation de ma voiture, une 405 SRI de 125 ch, j'ai eu une 405 GR en dépannage, 89 ch seulement, mais avec les mêmes rapports de vitesse et de pont, et en plus, l'impression d'avoir la même voiture ... Jusqu'à une tentative de dépassement d'un semi remorque : Je regarde en face, c'est bon, l'autre est loin, j'ai largement le temps ... Je déboite en enfonçant l'accélérateur, et là, je me retrouve comme un c**, à hauteur du cametard, avec une trapanelle qui refuse d'accélérer, et l'autre en face qui rapplique. Là ou je pensais avoir 300 m de marge, au final, il m'en manquait 200 :affraid:

Freinage d'urgence, je me rabat juste à temps derrière le bahut, coup de bol, personne derrière moi, mais je te le dis, les caisses de moins de 100 ch, ça devrait être interdit, tellement c'est dangereux!


----------



## rizoto (12 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi ? Ben nan, pas vraiment. Il y a deux ans, il m'est arrivé une mésaventure qui mepermet de t'affirmer que tu te mets le doigt dans l'&#339;il tellement profond qu'il n'y a plus que l'&#339;il lui même qui dépasse :
> 
> Pendant la réparation de ma voiture, une 405 SRI de 125 ch, j'ai eu une 405 GR en dépannage, 89 ch seulement, mais avec les mêmes rapports de vitesse et de pont, et en plus, l'impression d'avoir la même voiture ... Jusqu'à une tentative de dépassement d'un semi remorque : Je regarde en face, c'est bon, l'autre est loin, j'ai largement le temps ... Je déboite en enfonçant l'accélérateur, et là, je me retrouve comme un c**, à hauteur du cametard, avec une trapanelle qui refuse d'accélérer, et l'autre en face qui rapplique. Là ou je pensais avoir 300 m de marge, au final, il m'en manquait 200 :affraid:
> 
> Freinage d'urgence, je me rabat juste à temps derrière le bahut, coup de bol, personne derrière moi, mais je te le dis, les caisses de moins de 100 ch, ça devrait être interdit, tellement c'est dangereux!



ouaah vous faites dans les extrèmes la.

si tu passes de 125 ch à 89 avec le même rapport de pont et de vitesse, il va forcément y avoir une différence. t'aurais pu t'en douter quand même... 

et puis si tu interdisais les moteurs de moins de 100 chevaux. 

Les gens qui achetaient des moteurs de 75ch achtèteront des moteurs de 110 et les gens qui achetaient des moteurs de 110 ch acheteront des moteurs de 140 ch, etc...

c'est psychologique tout ça...


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2008)

Quand j'avais la smart originele, je ne parlais pas en terme de ch, je m'amusais :king:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> ouaah vous *fêtes* dans les extrèmes la.



"Faites", d'ailleur, ce jour là c'était pas la fête pour moi 



rizoto a dit:


> si tu passes de 125 ch à 89 avec le même rapport de pont et de vitesse, il va forcément y avoir une différence. t'aurais pu t'en douter quand même...



Je ne m'en doutais pas, je le savais, mais la similarité (même poste de conduite et tableau de bord, même carrosserie ...) et l'habitude de ma voiture ont été suffisant pour tromper ma vigilance, lorsque j'ai amorcé le dépassement, je conduisais ma voiture, pas cellequ'on m'avait prêté. J'ai cette voiture depuis quinze ans (eh oui, je suis soigneux), ça induit des réflexes !



rizoto a dit:


> et puis si tu interdisais les moteurs de moins de 100 chevaux.
> 
> Les gens qui achetaient des moteurs de 75ch achtèteront des moteurs de 110 et les gens qui achetaient des moteurs de 110 ch acheteront des moteurs de 140 ch, etc...
> 
> c'est psychologique tout ça...



Bon, dis, si tu me prends systématiquement au premier degré, t'as pas fini de grimper aux arbres, hein !


----------



## rizoto (12 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, dis, si tu me prends systématiquement au premier degré, t'as pas fini de grimper aux arbres, hein !



On voit de tout sur les forums...

:rose:


----------



## rizoto (12 Avril 2008)

Volvo travaille son design :

http://www.carpages.co.uk/volvo/volvo-xc60-26-10-07.asp


----------



## benmoss (12 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Volvo travaille son design :
> 
> http://www.carpages.co.uk/volvo/volvo-xc60-26-10-07.asp



boh...un SUV, ca reste un SUV malgré un bô design


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2008)

AlfaRomeo aussi avec sa Mito. Le blog est très sympa également.


[YOUTUBE]aPQiQ2kbUcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kitetrip (12 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Y-a que moi qui trouve que la route au quotidien, c'est pas fait pour s'amuser avec les chevaux de son moteur, et par glissement, 60ch, c'est suffisant ?



Non je suis avec toi 
Sur ma Mini, 45ch (un peu plus avec le montage d'un "Stage 1") et que du bonheur. Ca vire à plat, ça réagit instantannément au moindre coup de volant bref avec moins de 650kg un vrai kart :love:

Par contre pour les longs trajets (cad 200km ), je colle le 80-90km/h et je dépasse personne : bref je prends mon temps... Je ne suis pas à un quart d'heure près.


----------



## benmoss (12 Avril 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Non je suis avec toi
> Sur ma Mini, 45ch (un peu plus avec le montage d'un "Stage 1") et que du bonheur. Ca vire à plat, ça réagit instantannément au moindre coup de volant bref avec *moins de 650kg* un vrai kart :love:
> 
> Par contre pour les longs trajets (cad 200km ), je colle le 80-90km/h et je dépasse personne : bref je prends mon temps... Je ne suis pas à un quart d'heure près.



c'est léger...très léger...donc là, pas d'intérêt d'avoir un moteur puissant..mais les voitures actuelles font souvent plus de 900kg...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ca vire à plat, ça réagit instantannément au moindre coup de volant bref avec moins de 650kg *un vrai kart* :love:



Y compris point de vue suspentions et confort


----------



## benmoss (12 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y compris point de vue suspentions et confort



peut-être...mais je donnerai beaucoup pour en avoir une...ou alors une seven...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi ? Ben nan, pas vraiment. Il y a deux ans, il m'est arrivé une mésaventure qui mepermet de t'affirmer que tu te mets le doigt dans l'&#339;il tellement profond qu'il n'y a plus que l'&#339;il lui même qui dépasse :
> 
> Pendant la réparation de ma voiture, une 405 SRI de 125 ch, j'ai eu une 405 GR en dépannage, 89 ch seulement, mais avec les mêmes rapports de vitesse et de pont, et en plus, l'impression d'avoir la même voiture ... Jusqu'à une tentative de dépassement d'un semi remorque : Je regarde en face, c'est bon, l'autre est loin, j'ai largement le temps ... Je déboite en enfonçant l'accélérateur, et là, je me retrouve comme un c**, à hauteur du cametard, avec une trapanelle qui refuse d'accélérer, et l'autre en face qui rapplique. Là ou je pensais avoir 300 m de marge, au final, il m'en manquait 200 :affraid:
> 
> Freinage d'urgence, je me rabat juste à temps derrière le bahut, coup de bol, personne derrière moi, mais je te le dis, les caisses de moins de 100 ch, ça devrait être interdit, tellement c'est dangereux!



Mon frère m'a appris un truc.... c'est à anticiper encore plus : (il à appris à conduire sur une 205 diésel... je vous laisses imaginer...)
En boite manuelle, ça consiste à te reculer du camion à doubler... Bien loin.... Puis tu rétrogrades, tu fait tourner le moulin plein feux, tu te rapproches du camion à toute vitesse et tu commence à doubler en 4 puis tu engage ta 5e quand tu est complètement déboîté. 

Sur ma CVT, je m'éloigne un peut du camion, j'enfonce à fond (7000rmp) et je relève le pieds tout doucement jusqu'à la vitesse à laquelle je veut doubler. Entre temps, j'ai déboîté et doublé. (Après il faut freiner, parce que si non, elle continue d'accélérer... mais bon...)

Ceci dit... plus la vitesse de croisière est élevée.... plus ça sers à rien.... et c'est à partir de là que pour moi, quelque chevaux en plus seraient bienvenus. Mais en dessous de 110km/h, pas besoin.

Mais bon, c'est évidant que quand on est pas presser de la vie (60ch ).... on reste derrière le camion.


----------



## kitetrip (12 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y compris point de vue suspentions et confort



Faut être un peu motard dans l'âme... d'ailleurs je me tate à passer le pas


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Avril 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Faut être un peu motard dans l'âme... d'ailleurs je me tate à passer le pas



Peu importe, on peut être les deux et vibrer au doux son du vroum *VRRRAAAOOOOUUUMMMMM*


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

vous n'avez pas de problèmes d'ego, non ? 

parce que je viens de voir ça sur eBay et que la proximité m'a fait être fébrile&#8230; :rose:




ScubaARM, t'as vu, ce n'est ni une voiture, ni un scooter&#8230; 


je ne résiste pas à la photo !


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> peut-être...mais je donnerai beaucoup pour en avoir une...ou alors une seven...



seven is king.
de loin ce qui se fait de mieux question sensation en voiture


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> seven is king.
> de loin ce qui se fait de mieux question sensation en voiture




quelque chose me dit que tu n'as jamais été dans une deuche sur deux roues dont le levier de vitesse possède une tête de mort 

_(perso, c'est la Stratos HF dans laquelle j'ai fait un tour de circuit lorsque j'étais ado, ça marque le pilote était le père de mon correspondant allemand dont le charmant métier de chef d'une brigade autoroutière lui donnait accès à une gentille Carrera 4 de fonction   )
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _le pilote était le père de mon correspondant allemand dont le charmant métier de chef d'une brigade autoroutière lui donnait accès à une gentille Carrera 4 de fonction   )
> _



J'en discutais encore avant-hier avec Benjamin, à partir du mois prochain lesmodos de MacGe en auront aussi une, sauf les modos du bar, ces veinards pistonnés auront eux droit à un cabriolet ... Une Peugeot 403, comme Colombo ... Pffffttttt, y en a que pour eux, ici !


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

C'est les italiens qui ont une lambo aussi, t'imagine le boulot:
"alors tu es quoi ?"
"flic"
(et benh quel metier de ..) "et tu fais quoi ?"
"je fais des contrôles radar et arrete les contrevenants"
(encore pire) "et avec quoi ?"
"une lambooooooooooooooooo  :style: :style: "
"connard"


----------



## benmoss (13 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> C'est les italiens qui ont une lambo aussi, t'imagine le boulot:
> "alors tu es quoi ?"
> "flic"
> (et benh quel metier de ..) "et tu fais quoi ?"
> ...



c'est déjà mieux que vos subaru
il fut un temps ou en gelbique ils avaient des 911 parait...
les amerloque aussi sont bien lotis avec leur ford interceptor...


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

vos ?


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vous n'avez pas de problèmes d'ego, non ?
> 
> parce que je viens de voir ça sur eBay et que la proximité m'a fait être fébrile :rose:
> 
> ...



Excellent  une relique, un précieux , à partir de 60km/h ça doit décoiffer mortel  surtout en virage, en cas de tonneau, il y a déjà le kit luge


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> vos ?



il peut pas savoir, enfin si mais bon

pour info et pour les avoir vu de près (dans une société autoroutière), les Subaru WRX de la Gendarmerie Nationale et des brigades autoroutières ne sont pas _exactement_ les mêmes que les Subaru WRX du commerce. Un peu comme les 306 S16 d'une certaine époque qui pouvait coller au cul d'une 911 à 200 sans trop se poser de questions (sachant d'une que la plupart des frimeurs en le sont pas et que les pilotes des véhicules de Gendarmerie le sont eux). N'ayant pas trop de problèmes d'assurance, les Subaru comme l'étaient les S16 sont préparées (pièces carbones en rabe pour alléger, préparation moteur, etc  )

bon, c'est vrai que la Subaru c'est agressif mais moins impressionnants que les Alpine d'une autre époque











quand à cette époque, la Police Nationale qui ne dépassait pas les agglomérations disposait de


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

J'avais vu les A310, c'est assez impressionnant, et surtout bien plus rapide que celle de mon père :mouais:  
sinon pour la lambo c'est ici que cela se passe :

[YOUTUBE]UiJXQIQxzcc[/YOUTUBE]

remarque contre ça cela devient nécessaire  :style: 

et juste au cas oui certains auraient des doutes


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Avril 2008)

Question essence : 

Ce samedi, je suis allé sur les champs, et je suis rentré dans le showroom de Toyota.
J'ai regardé un peut la Prius hybride, et j'ai vue que la consommation était de 5l/100Km. 

Question à ceux qui en ont une : Quand on voit que le Lion fait des grosses berlines à 4,5 l/100Km sans recourir à un moteur électrique, on se dit quoi ?
Réel, intox ou données faussés ?


(Ceux qui n'ont pas l'a chance d'avoir une telle voiture peuvent aussi répondre   )


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

à mon avis lors d'une utilisation citadine, double la conso sur les Peugeot (et toutes les autres voitures) et considère que la Prius consomme ça voire moins (imagine les embouteillages sans Start & Stop&#8230; )


----------



## benmoss (13 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> il peut pas savoir, enfin si mais bon
> 
> pour info et pour les avoir vu de près (dans une société autoroutière), les Subaru WRX de la Gendarmerie Nationale et des brigades autoroutières ne sont pas _exactement_ les mêmes que les Subaru WRX du commerce. Un peu comme les 306 S16 d'une certaine époque qui pouvait coller au cul d'une 911 à 200 sans trop se poser de questions (sachant d'une que la plupart des frimeurs en le sont pas et que les pilotes des véhicules de Gendarmerie le sont eux). N'ayant pas trop de problèmes d'assurance, les Subaru comme l'étaient les S16 sont préparées (pièces carbones en rabe pour alléger, préparation moteur, etc  )
> 
> ...



je pourrais..mais j'ne sais point...
je doute pas que les subaru de la gendarmerie sont pas subaru d'usine..ça doit être des modèles un peu comme ceux que litchfield prépare...
j'préfèrerais quand même me faire tracer par l'alpine...:love:...elle est belle...
tiens rien a voir mais quelqu'un est l'heureux propriétaire d'une Triumph ici bas?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

Alpine : "La Berlinette". La plus belle de la série.
Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens !
Dommage que les dernières tentatives furent un ratage, un bâclage.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Question essence :
> 
> Ce samedi, je suis allé sur les champs, et je suis rentré dans le showroom de Toyota.
> J'ai regardé un peut la Prius hybride, et j'ai vue que la consommation était de 5l/100Km.
> ...



Le Diesel est une arnaque écologique. En ne focalisant que sur le CO2, on oublie tout le reste. Les constructeurs français ont réussi à faire croire que le CO2 est un polluant. C'est un gaz à effet de serre (et pas le seul). Ce qui constitue, certes, un vrai problème, mais ce n'est chimiquement pas un polluant. Or le Diesel dégage de véritables polluants : les NOx, le SO2, et les nanos-particules qu'aucun filtre n'arrêtera jamais et dont la nocivité est prouvée. Pour exemple les Japonais ont interdit le Diesel dans les agglomérations depuis des décennies. 
Le Grenelle de l'Environnement a focalisé sur le CO2 au grand bonheur du lobby dieseliste français. Son effet pervers est qu'il va favoriser le Diesel en France, qui, cas unique en Europe, représente les 3/4 du parc de véhicules neufs.
Personnellement je roule au GPL. Cela reste un carburant d'origine fossile. Je rejette peut-être un peu plus de CO2 qu'un diesel à puissance équivalente. Mais pas d'autres saloperies.


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

L'A310 v6est jolie, bon elle chauffe un peu vite, amis avec un deuxieme radiateur on s'en sot, et puis entre les sièges amovibles sur la partie de devant et le bruit des pneus, c'est une voiture très attachante.


----------



## rizoto (13 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Alpine : "La Berlinette". La plus belle de la série.
> Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens !
> Dommage que les dernières tentatives furent un ratage, un bâclage.



Je les trouve sympa niveau design 

EDIT :

sinon concernant la lambo de la police italienne, j'ai l'impression qu'ils se font quand même plaisir... 

Moi je dis, rien ne vaut une bonne herse pour arrêter un chauffard


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> L'A310 v6est jolie, bon elle chauffe un peu vite, amis avec un deuxieme radiateur on s'en sot, et puis entre les sièges amovibles sur la partie de devant et le bruit des pneus, c'est une voiture très attachante.



Je l'ai toujours trouvé balourde et un tantinet vulgaire, niveau design s'entend. 
Elle est peut-être l'expression d'un Mal français en automobile : le complexe vis-à-vis du voisin allemand. En voulant les imiter, on a toujours loupé. A mon avis de non-spécialiste, les voitures françaises n'ont jamais été aussi bonnes que lorsqu'elles étaient décomplexées, "elles-mêmes" sans ce référent permanent à l'industrie d'Outre-Rhin. 
J'y classe surtout toutes ces petites et moyennes voitures populaires, dont certaines sont devenues des mythes. Et peut-être (mais je manque de documentation), la Berlinette : expression d'un certain Génie Français, mélange d'audace et de bon goût.


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2008)

C'est sûr qu'a choisir je prends la berlinette


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> J'y classe surtout toutes ces petites et moyennes voitures populaires, dont certaines sont devenues des mythes.



Oh, il n'y a pas eu que des petites, par exemple, le principal défaut de celle ci, c'était la fragilité de son moteur ... Italien :




Et celle là, dans le genre légende, elle n'était pas mal non plus, hein !




Non, les grosses voitures capables de concurrencer les allemandes, on savait faire, c'est juste qu'elles n'étaient pas politiquement correctes, d'où un tour de main qui s'est un peu perdu.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Le Grenelle de l'Environnement a focalisé sur le CO2 au grand bonheur du lobby dieseliste français. Son effet pervers est qu'il va favoriser le Diesel en France, qui, cas unique en Europe, représente les 3/4 du parc de véhicules neufs.



excuse-moi mais le grenelle de l'environnement n'est pas la raison psychologique du taux du diesel en France (voire en Europe), tu sur-estimes ces mesurettes gouvernementales (c'est quoi le grenelle de l'environnement à part des taxes déguisées parce que du côté écologique, j'adore els mesures qu'on prend puis qu'on fout à la benne juste après alors qu'elles ne sont même pas recyclables)

le fait que le diesel soit si répandu est dû à son coût pendant une vingtaine d'années et la différence de taxations. Ainsi qu'à l'amélioration des rendements des Diesels (je ne parle même pas des injections directes ni des rampes communes ou des injecteurs pompes) : la première citadine diesel a avoir représenté un gros volume de vente était la Clio 1,9D, petite voiture mais diesel avec forte puissance pour l'époque et la catégorie. ça ne date pas du Grenelle ça mais c'est une des voitures qui ont fait que le diesel représente une part très importante du parc automobile français (parce que parler d'écologie en ne voyant que le parc neuf, c'est de la foutaise, c'est se branler sur les sorties et oublier ce avec quoi les gens roulent).

en même temps, tu dis rouler au GPL, je me souviens que les partisans du GPL il ya une dizaine d'années crachaient comme vaches qui pissent sur les diesels alors que la soupape qui rendait leur voiture moins dangereuse était plutôt une exception que la règle.


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2008)

D'un autre coté la veron n'est pas vraiment fabriquée en allemagne.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en même temps, tu dis rouler au GPL, je me souviens que les partisans du GPL il ya une dizaine d'années crachaient comme vaches qui pissent sur les diesels&#8230; alors que la soupape qui rendait leur voiture moins dangereuse était plutôt une exception que la règle.



Le Diesel a certes beaucoup évolué techniquement mais le GPL... aussi ! La soupape de sécurité c'est une histoire réglée depuis longtemps. On a énormément glosé sur ces histoires d'explosion. En réalité il y a eu un cas unique d'explosion il y a une petite dizaine d'années dans un pavillon de Vénissieux, sans blessés, avec une installation mal faite et bricolée. C'est encore une idiotie administrative la suppression de la soupape car au début du GPL en France, elle existait. A se demander si cela n'a pas été fait exprès... Quand tu vois toutes les sécurités et homologations exigées désormais pour s'équiper en GPL, les pinaillages de la DRIRE ("Les Mines"), je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une autre technique de carburation qui soit aussi drastiquement suivie sur le plan de la sécurité que le GPL. 
Des véhicules à essence qui s'enflamment dans les accidents, en y brûlant les gens qui s'y trouvent, on n'en parle pas autant.

Je n'ai jamais dit que c'est le Grenelle de l'Environnement qui a favorisé le Diesel en France, bien entendu puisque le Diesel domine de plus en plus le marché depuis au moins 20 ans effectivement et que le Grenelle c'est tout récent. Je dis simplement que le résultat à mon sens pervers du Grenelle sera de renforcer encore plus la domination du Diesel parce que l'on se focalise sur un seul indicateur : le CO2, en oubliant tous les autres rejets.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



J'ai lu quelque part que De Gaulle n'a jamais voulu de Facel parce qu'elle disposait d'un moteur... Chrysler !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> J'ai lu quelque part que De Gaulle n'a jamais voulu de Facel parce qu'elle disposait d'un moteur... Chrysler !



Facel Vega ne fabriquait pas de moteur, selon les modèles, les moteurs utilisés furent d'origine Chrysler, Austin Healey, Volvo et ... Pont à Mousson, eh oui ! 

Cela dit, si "Le grand Charles" a tout mon respect, je lui reconnais toutefois certaines incohérences flagrantes, c'est vrai qu'il refusait le moteur Chrisler des Facel Vega, mais aussi qu'il n'avait pas de scrupule à rouler en Simca Président, propulsée par un V8 Ford de 2,2 litres, avant de passer à la DS au début des années 60 !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Dites les experts, à propos de sportives françaises, qu'est devenu MVS ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

MVS ? Ben il tourne toujours comme environnement de développement sur les quelques IBM 3090 et assimilés toujours en service, avec CICS comme système d'exploitation ! :rateau:

Bon, je sais bien que c'est un forum informatique, ici, mais dans ce fil on est censé parler bagnoles, bécanes et autres générateurs de vroum vroum :mouais:


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> D'un autre coté la veron n'est pas vraiment fabriquée en allemagne.


  d'un coté les audi non plus...la veyron n'a malheureusement de français que l'usine et le siège social(et tant mieux...imaginez une caisse pareille construite a la chaîne:hein


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2008)

Je ne sais pas aujourd'hui quelles sont les marques de prestiges qui appartiennent encore à leur "famille" et non pas à un grand groupe. :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> MVS ? Ben il tourne toujours comme environnement de développement sur les quelques IBM 3090 et assimilés toujours en service, avec CICS comme système d'exploitation ! :rateau:
> 
> Bon, je sais bien que c'est un forum informatique, ici, mais dans ce fil on est censé parler bagnoles, bécanes et autres générateurs de vroum vroum :mouais:



Désolé. J'employais son nom initial "Manufacture de Voitures de Sport", qui s'est ensuite appelé Venturi.


----------



## two (14 Avril 2008)

quelques news de venturi sur le blog auto et sur leur site


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> Je ne sais pas aujourd'hui quelles sont les marques de prestiges qui appartiennent encore à leur "famille" et non pas à un grand groupe. :sick:



ben très peu...
peut-être porsche et volkswagen qui appartiennent toujours a la famille porsche-piech:lovej'entends par "appartient" qu'ils possèdent au moins une partie du capital)
sinon j'en voit pas d'autres...:hein:


----------



## Picouto (14 Avril 2008)

et TATA ? ​


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> et TATA ? ​


on a dit marque de PRESTIGE...pas le dacia indien


----------



## Picouto (14 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> on a dit marque de PRESTIGE...pas le dacia indien


Il a quand même Jaguar ​


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Il a quand même Jaguar ​



qui appartient a TATA!
nous on parle de voitures qui appartiennent toujours a la famille de leur créateurs...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

À qui est Toyota ?


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, il n'y a pas eu que des petites, par exemple, le principal défaut de celle ci, c'était la fragilité de son moteur ... Italien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon je vais passer pour un abruti... :rose:

Qui sont les fabricants et le nom de ces 2 voitures?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Celle du haut est une DS (<<) un peut spéciale. C'est ça ?


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Bon je vais passer pour un abruti... :rose:
> 
> Qui sont les fabricants et le nom de ces 2 voitures?





Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Celle du haut est une DS (<<) un peut spéciale. C'est ça ?



je croyais avoir vu le pire des nioubes récemment mais là on a des nioubes de compétitions&#8230; 

une Citröen SM cabriolet (M pour Maserati)

et une Facel Vega (celle dans laquelle André Malraux s'est tué, au volant : Michel Gallimard), proprement impolitiquement correcte



benmoss a dit:


> ben très peu...
> peut-être porsche et volkswagen qui appartiennent toujours a la famille porsche-piech:lovej'entends par "appartient" qu'ils possèdent au moins une partie du capital)
> sinon j'en voit pas d'autres...:hein:




c'est pas toujours, c'est "de nouveau" le bon terme.


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je croyais avoir vu le pire des nioubes récemment mais là on a des nioubes de compétitions
> 
> une Citröen SM cabriolet (M pour Maserati)
> 
> et une Facel Vega (celle dans laquelle André Malraux s'est tué, au volant : Michel Gallimard), proprement impolitiquement correcte



Tout le monde n'est pas née avant 1980


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Effectivement, non (1988). C'est pour ça qu'il faut avoir la patience de nous apprendre


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tout le monde n'est pas née avant 1980





Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Effectivement, non (1988). C'est pour ça qu'il faut avoir la patience de nous apprendre



intelligente réponse, la SM a été produite entre 1970 et 1975 grosso merdo&#8230; et la Facel Vega, j'en cause même pas&#8230; ya des fois, vaut mieux  se taire  ! 

ça n'a pas le virus de l'intelligence d'être né après 1980&#8230;  essayez d'être curieux, ça vous changera&#8230; 

j'ai l'air un peu à cran mais je rencontre la bêtise toute la journée  alors des répliques dénuées de bon sens, ça me fait doucement ricaner&#8230; 

et google vous pas connaitre ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Rajouter dans la liste des mots du censeur automatique : merdo (surtout quand ça sors d'un modérateur)

Moi aussi, je la rencontre tous les jours la bêtise. Juste le point de vue qui change. 
(Pour une fois que un sujet du bar parle de ce pour quoi il à été crée... ce n'est pas suffisant.... )

Ceux qui l'ont n'en ont pas besoin, ceux qui en on besoin ne l'ont pas.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

ah et messieurs les automobilistes, évitez de serrer à quelques centimètres près les vélos et de leur faire un doigt après, faut pas vous étonner après si vous récoltez un poing dans la gueule et un rétro conducteur pêté&#8230; c'est un juste retour de manivelle&#8230;



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Rajouter dans la liste des mots du censeur automatique : merdo (surtout quand ça sors d'un modérateur)
> 
> Moi aussi, je la rencontre tous les jours la bêtise. Juste le point de vue qui change.
> (Pour une fois que un sujet du bar parle de ce pour quoi il à été crée... ce n'est pas suffisant.... )
> ...




Ceux qui en ont besoin 


Grosso merdo te choque ? merdre alors, t'as jamais lu Alfred Jarry non plus alors ?!! un mythe hynemonth s'écroule !


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Avril 2008)

S'il n'y avait que les vélos  ... surtout les automobilistes (femmes  ) qui fument et téléphonent en même temps avec leur sac sur les genoux, un play boy côté passager, le chien et le gosse qui braillent à l'arrière.​


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2008)

Bon&#8230; vous me laissez modérer un peu là ? pour les échanges musclés y&#8217;a la messagerie privés. Désolé pour les bribes intéressantes : j&#8217;ai nébulisé à tours de bras&#8230; si j&#8217;ai cinq minutes je vous remets les morceaux intéressants.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

C'est quoi cette voiture rouge ?  (Ça fait 1 an que je cherche....  )


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

ahah&#8230; euh japonaise&#8230; que j'ai croisé aux US aussi&#8230;

quelqu'un va te la retrouver !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

À qui je dis merci pour le HTTP:// ?


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2008)

je crois que c'est une vielle mitsubishi.


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> intelligente réponse, la SM a été produite entre 1970 et 1975 grosso merdo et la Facel Vega, j'en cause même pas ya des fois, vaut mieux  se taire  !
> 
> ça n'a pas le virus de l'intelligence d'être né après 1980  essayez d'être curieux, ça vous changera
> 
> ...



Encore la SM, je m'en doutais un peu (facile à dire maintenant...) mais la Facel Vega. Jamais entendu parler... Désolé

Sinon chercher sur google à partir d'une photo, ça me parait difficile.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Avant de courber l'avant, ils auraient courbé l'arrière ?



> Sinon chercher sur google à partir d'une photo, ça me parait difficile.


Il aurait fallu déplacer la photo sur le bureau pour voir s'afficher le nom de l'image... incluant le nom de la voiture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est quoi cette voiture rouge ?  (Ça fait 1 an que je cherche....  )



Non, c'est pas une jap, c'est une américaine, une tentative des ricains pour produire une voiture destinée à concurrencer les européennes sur leur propre marché à la fin des années 60, attends, ça va me revenir ... Une American Motor Pacer !


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est quoi cette voiture rouge ?  (Ça fait 1 an que je cherche....  )


AMC pacer...
bon ça va.....j'ai tricher......zont refait cette caisse là hier dans pimp my ride...:rose:
et c'est notamment la bagnole de coluche dans L'aile ou la cuisse 
par contre...c'est vraiment...euh..comment dire
on va dire un design un peu spécial

Pascal 77 grilled...pas taper:casse:


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> je crois que c'est une vielle mitsubishi.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est pas une jap, c'est une américaine, une tentative pour produire une voiture destinée à concurrencer les européennes sur leur propre marché à la fin des années 60, attends, ça va me revenir ...



Félicitations à Pascal 77 pour avoir reconnu une américaine dans l'AMC Pacer


> *American Motors Corporation*, plus connue sous le nom *AMC*, est un constructeur automobile américain, créé en 1954 par la fusion de Nash Motors et Hudson. À cette époque, elle fut la plus grosse fusion de sociétés réalisée aux États-Unis, évaluée a 197 793 366 $US (1,44 milliards $US en 2006). Quatrième constructeur américain, avec notamment la marque Jeep, AMC vit ses ventes décliner à la fin des années 1970 face à la concurrence des trois grands de l&#8217;auto américains et des constructeurs japonais. Il dût s&#8217;allier puis être repris par Renault en 1979. Mais face aux difficultés du groupe français, _AMC_ fut revendu à Chrysler le 2 mars 1987. Ce dernier cessa l&#8217;utilisation de la marque AMC et des modèles venant de Renault pour ne retenir que la division Jeep et la marque Eagle.


dans ma jeunesse, AMC égalait filiale américaine de Renault, c'était donc vrai quelque part !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Oui, justement, c'est ce design particulier qui me plaît...  (Parce qu'il est particulier, pas parce qu'il est spécialement beau)

Merci beaucoup.... je vais pouvoir remplacer vlc par AMC pacer 


(Pascal à édité à 55, ben à posté à 54  ... Le problème, c'est surtout que je ne peux plus rien donner à pascal  )


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

tout les gouts sont dans la nature...moi par exemple je suis fan de la MG TD:love::loverouge si possible:love...pourtant c'est pas une voiture spécialement belle..je dirai même plus que le design est banal pour cette époque...
merci LH de me reconnaître a ma juste valeur..mais je suis pas là pour qu'on me passe de la crème


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Félicitations à Pascal 77 pour avoir reconnu une américaine dans l'AMC Pacer



Pas vraiment de mérite, à part l'effort de mémoire pour retrouver son nom, il y en avait une de garée devant l'entrée du collège parisien où j'ai passé mon BEPC en 69 

Cela dit, la Pacer date de bien avant le rachat d'AMC par Renault, elle esty bien 100% américaine, et a bien failli être la première voiture de série à moteur rotatif, bien avant les NSU et autres Mazda, malheureusement, General Motor, qui devait fournir ce moteur à AMC a finalement renoncé, et ils on mis un 6 en ligne à la place !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

à part Mazda, qui à réussis à mettre le moteur rotatif en série ?


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> à part Mazda, qui à réussis à mettre le moteur rotatif en série ?


l'allemand NSU avant son rachat par audi...
apparemment Citroen  en a fabriqué aussi ainsi que lada...mais bon ce sont des moteur bof bof...en tout cas Mazda a préparé une RX8 pour le BTCS et elle fini rarement les courses...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Rien de récent finalement... 

Chez Citroen, ça n'a jamais dépassé le stade de la centaine de prototypes


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Rien de récent finalement...


ben a part la RX8..je vois pas...peut-être en moto...
pour citroen au dessus de 20 bagnoles j'appelle plus ça un proto


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> ben a part la RX8..je vois pas...peut-être en moto...
> pour citroen au dessus de 20 bagnoles j'appelle plus ça un proto



Alors entre prototype et série, il y à quoi ? :rose: :rose:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Visiblement, la Hercule Moto Wankel 2000 

... et Norton Aussi


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Alors entre prototype et série, il y à quoi ? :rose: :rose:



je sais pas...mal là on parle de 100 voitures(114 pour être plus précis)...en tout cas c'est plutôt une question de logique...quand on modifie une pièce...on refait pas a chaque fois une nouvelle voiture...je pense que ça coûte assez cher comme ça:mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Ouille... encore une erreur de compréhension.... décidément, ce soir.... 


Un prototype produit à une centaine d'exemplaire. C'est peut-être un peut plus ce que je voulais dire. (Je m'avance pas trop au cas où ça soit pas encore ça  )


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2008)

j'ai lu 1114 moi&#8230;  (c'est bien ça ! )



> Le début de prise de contrôle de Peugeot en 1974 (acquisition de 38% du capital de Citroën en décembre 1974, puis de sa totalité en avril 1976) sonne le glas des modèles les plus originaux et les moins adaptés au marché de Citroën : avec la SM, la GS birotor est de ceux-ci. La production est abandonnée en 1975, après que 847 exemplaires (32 en 1973, 811 en 1974, 4 en 1975) aient étés construits, une bonne partie étant stockée à Rennes-La-Janais en attente d'acheteurs.



comme quoi encore un article où l'on dit que Peugeot a tué la créativité de Citroen&#8230;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Ailleurs, on parles de 267 (Edit : mais seulement pour les toute premières voitures visiblement)


+ 873 GS Birotor 

Pas de doute... la lettrine m'a trompé 5 fois.


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai lu 1114 moi  (c'est bien ça ! )
> 
> 
> 
> comme quoi encore un article où l'on dit que Peugeot a tué la créativité de Citroen



didju de 1 majuscule...
je suis franchement pas bien renseigné sur les voitures françaises...mais je pense que si citroen n'était pas avec peugeot...ils pourraient facilement rivaliser avec les allemands...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi ? 

(Et il faudrait aussi que le pouvoir d'achat français puisse rivaliser avec l'allemand pour acheter ces voiture... non ?)


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> 
> (Et il faudrait aussi que le pouvoir d'achat français puisse rivaliser avec l'allemand pour acheter ces voiture... non ?)


c'est vrai...pardon...il y a 5 milliard de français sur Terre:afraid:...plus les allemands...:mouais:

bon soyons sérieux...en tant que belge je suis pas trop fan mais si j'avais pas le choix(une faillite monstre et rapide de VAG par exemple:affraid:..que j'aurai même pas le temps d'aller chercher la dernière qui sort de la chaîne)
et beh je prendrai citroen...je sais pas..juste une question de feeling


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Tu comptes sur les américains pour acheter des citroën en pagaille ? ?


Moi, non.

Ceci-di, sur toute l'Europe, on peut y compter un peut plus 


Bon, mais pourquoi ?


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

ils sont de loin a mes yeux les plus innovants...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2008)

Oui.... mais pourquoi le fait d'être associé à Peugeot les empêche de continuer à mettre à profit leurs innovations ?

Ils sont enchaînés ?


----------



## benmoss (14 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Oui.... mais pourquoi le fait d'être associé à Peugeot les empêche de continuer à mettre à profit leurs innovations ?
> 
> Ils sont enchaînés ?



c'est une opinion personnelle...je n'en sait rien en réalité..:mouais:
je suis pas historien automobile...pour ça google est ton ami:sleep:


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Oui.... mais pourquoi le fait d'être associé à Peugeot les empêche de continuer à mettre à profit leurs innovations ?
> 
> Ils sont enchaînés ?



Il y a encore 5 ans, les innovations au niveau design étaient réservées à Peugeot.


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

à l'axel, la visa, la Bx, la Xm et la Xsara&#8230; encore heureux qu'il y ait eu la Xantia première version tiens, un minimum de style&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je croyais avoir vu le pire des nioubes récemment mais là on a des nioubes de compétitions
> 
> une Citröen SM cabriolet (M pour Maserati)
> 
> ...


 
Hem.... kof kof kof...
C'était pas Malraux... c'était Albert Camus !  
Mais avec tous ces nioubes qui te mettent à cran, on comprend mieux ta méprise...


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Hem.... kof kof kof...
> C'était pas Malraux... c'était Albert Camus !
> Mais avec tous ces nioubes qui te mettent à cran, on comprend mieux ta méprise...



oui, c'est vrai. En plus, Albert Camus va mieux à la Facel Vega Malraux, c'est plus une simple DS ou une SM ça foire un peu à l'allumage


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2008)

Roulé ce matin, casquette au vent avec la tiger :love: sentir les odeurs de la nature le matin, entendre les oiseaux (quand de temps en temps je m'arrete à un feu  ) 
Top sensation :king:  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

Cela dit, le fait qu'une génération suivante à la nôtre ne réagit pas à l'évocation des Facel Vega et autres SM est à mon sens (de non-spécialiste, j'insiste) révélateur de la difficulté (l'impossibilité ?) qu'ont toujours eu les marques françaises à s'imposer durablement dans les créneaux spécifiques du luxe, du grand touring et de la voiture d'exception en général. 
Pour rester dans la seconde moitié du XXème siècle, Facel n'existe plus, la SM a été un échec commercial etc. Pourtant ces voitures n'étaient pas dénuées de qualités pouvant rivaliser avec les marques les plus prestigieuses. Voire même certaines avaient des aspects "révolutionnaires". Plus récemment on pourra citer l'échec de Renault-Matra avec l'Avantime, la Vel-Satis qui reste confidentielle ou encore les grosses Peugeot des années 90 comme la 605 qui n'a pas été à la hauteur des espérances.

Dans le domaine des constructeurs connus qui sont sur ce créneau, l'homme de la rue nous citera sans doute immédiatement les Mercedes, BMW, Porsche ou encore Audi, et peut-être quelques ex-anglaises (moi je m'y perds avec tous ces rachats) comme Jaguar ou Rolls, puis enfin les sportives italiennes. Mais probablement aucune voiture française. Bien sûr il y a toujours des exceptions : nous avons parlé de la Berlinette plus haut. 
Mais si l'on regarde les choses en terme de politique industrielle et commerciale durablement implantée sur ces créneaux de marché, force est de constater que les marques françaises n'en font pas partie.

Alors, selon vous les experts, à quoi cela tient-il ?


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y a encore 5 ans, les innovations au niveau design étaient réservées à Peugeot.


 
Ah bon ? on dirait pas (hormi Citroen) !! côté design Renault a fait beaucoup mieux (toujours d'ailleurs - à mon avis).​


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> ​
> Ah bon ? on dirait pas (hormi Citroen) !! côté design Renault a fait beaucoup mieux (toujours d'ailleurs - à mon avis).​



Renault ? Design ? Tu plaisantes, là, j'espère ? Plus ça va, plus leurs voitures sont moches, et ça date pas d'hier, ils ont étrenné le phénomène avec la poire (la R14), je crois que la dernière voiture réussie qu'ils ont sorti, c'était la R16 !


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Dans le domaine des constructeurs connus qui sont sur ce créneau, l'homme de la rue nous citera sans doute immédiatement les Mercedes, BMW, Porsche ou encore Audi, et peut-être quelques ex-anglaises (moi je m'y perds avec tous ces rachats) comme Jaguar ou Rolls, puis enfin les sportives italiennes. Mais probablement aucune voiture française. Bien sûr il y a toujours des exceptions : nous avons parlé de la Berlinette plus haut.
> Mais si l'on regarde les choses en terme de politique industrielle et commerciale durablement implantée sur ces créneaux de marché, force est de constater que les marques françaises n'en font pas partie.
> 
> Alors, selon vous les experts, à quoi cela tient-il ?


 
1- qualité / ergonomie (rigueur germanique et raffinement britannique ....)
2- moteurs (petits à trop rares exceptions)
3- look / design (et pourtant on a essayé)
4- stratégie commerciale / marketing (Steeve macQueen n'était pas au volant d'une 4L)
5- prix​


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Renault ? Design ? Tu plaisantes, là, j'espère ? Plus ça va, plus leurs voitures sont moches, et ça date pas d'hier, ils ont étrenné le phénomène avec la poire (la R14), je crois que la dernière voiture réussie qu'ils ont sorti, c'était la R16 !


 
Je dis que Renault s'est montré plus inventif et a pris plus de risque dans la création, si le design en tant que tel n'a pas fait l'unanimité cela relève des goûts et des couleurs ...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Je dis que Renault s'est montré plus inventif et a pris plus de risque dans la création



L'ennui, c'est qu'ils se sont quasiment toujours loupés 

Bon d'accord, avec la R16, j'ai forcé un peu le trait, il y a eu des exceptions (Safrane, première Laguna, première Clio), mais dans l'ensemble, les risques qu'ils ont pris étaient ... Comment dire ... Plutôt inconsidérés :mouais:

Tu veux un exemple ? tiens, compare donc le design d'une 306 cabriolet avec celui de sa concurrente Renault de l'époque, la Megane cabriolet


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

la 306 ? ouais, superbe originalité du côté design&#8230; superbe&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> la 306 ? ouais, superbe originalité du côté design superbe



Mais qui parle d'originalité ? Moi, je parle d'esthétique, là je préfère une belle voiture classique à une mocheté, même originale !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'ennui, c'est qu'ils se sont quasiment toujours loupés
> 
> Bon d'accord, avec la R16, j'ai forcé un peu le trait, il y a eu des exceptions (Safrane, première Laguna, première Clio), mais dans l'ensemble, les risques qu'ils ont pris étaient ... Comment dire ... Plutôt inconsidérés :mouais:
> 
> Tu veux un exemple ? tiens, compare donc le design d'une 306 cabriolet avec celui de sa concurrente Renault de l'époque, la Megane cabriolet



N'oublions pas la Twingo. Je trouve qu'elle est dans la lignée des grandes réussites françaises en termes de petites voitures populaires et démocratiques. Son design, s'il fut surprenant au début, a aujourd'hui un aspect intemporel : il n'a pas pris une ride en plus de 15 ans d'existence. 
La nouvelle est une espèce de MacDo fadasse au style informe.

Je persiste à penser que l'excellence automobile française est justement dans ce créneau. Etes-vous déjà monté dans une Lupo de VW après une Twingo ? Il y a une intelligence de l'habitabilité de l'espace dans la seconde qui est totalement absente dans la première.


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> la 306 ? ouais, superbe originalité du côté design superbe



je les imagine bien les gars :


> - purée, faut remplacer la 309 ?
> - la 309 ? c'est une voiture de chez nous ça ? pourquoi c'est pas la 305 ?
> - C'est pas le souci !
> - bin si un peu quand même !
> ...



(il se dit que plusieurs années plus tard, Paul a repris la même idée sur les 206, 307, 207 puis 308  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais qui parle d'originalité ? Moi, je parle d'esthétique, là je préfère une belle voiture classique à une mocheté, même originale !


A l'exception faite de la superbe Fiat Multipla©.


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Renault ? Design ? Tu plaisantes, là, j'espère ? Plus ça va, plus leurs voitures sont moches, et ça date pas d'hier, ils ont étrenné le phénomène avec la poire (la R14), je crois que la dernière voiture réussie qu'ils ont sorti, c'était la R16 !









:king:​


----------



## benmoss (15 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> N'oublions pas la Twingo. Je trouve qu'elle est dans la lignée des grandes réussites françaises en termes de petites voitures populaires et démocratiques. Son design, s'il fut surprenant au début, a aujourd'hui un aspect intemporel : il n'a pas pris une ride en plus de 15 ans d'existence.
> La nouvelle est une espèce de MacDo fadasse au style informe.
> 
> Je persiste à penser que l'excellence automobile française est justement dans ce créneau. Etes-vous déjà monté dans une Lupo de VW après une Twingo ? Il y a une intelligence de l'habitabilité de l'espace dans la seconde qui est totalement absente dans la première.



la lupo était une échec...un système start&go passable et peu de place...
maintenant regarde la fox...la twingo fait pâle figure a coté...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> la lupo était une échec...un système start&go passable et peu de place...
> maintenant regarde la fox...la twingo fait pâle figure a coté...



Si tu parles de la nouvelle Twingo, c'est sûr...
Je ne suis jamais monté dans une fox. Donc côté habitabilité, je ne saurais me prononcer.
Cela dit je trouve que le design de la Fox n'a pas l'originalité de celui la première Twingo.
Mais l'égout et l'écrouleur...


----------



## benmoss (15 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Si tu parles de la nouvelle Twingo, c'est sûr...
> Je ne suis jamais monté dans une fox. Donc côté habitabilité, je ne saurais me prononcer.
> Cela dit je trouve que le design de la Fox n'a pas l'originalité de celui la première Twingo.
> Mais l'égout et l'écrouleur...


la première twingo était innovante..la fox l'a repris a la sauce VW...beaucoup d'habitabilité(on ne se sent pas écrasé par les montants de la caisse) et un volume global équivalent a une polo II...pour ma part je la trouve géniale mais un peu trop haute...et...jaune:mouais:


----------



## iMax (15 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'ennui, c'est qu'ils se sont quasiment toujours loupés
> 
> Bon d'accord, avec la R16, j'ai forcé un peu le trait, il y a eu des exceptions (Safrane, première Laguna, première Clio), mais dans l'ensemble, les risques qu'ils ont pris étaient ... Comment dire ... Plutôt inconsidérés :mouais:
> 
> Tu veux un exemple ? tiens, compare donc le design d'une 306 cabriolet avec celui de sa concurrente Renault de l'époque, la Megane cabriolet



Rappelons que la 306 en question était de Pininfarina et pas de Peugeot.


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Rappelons que la 306 en question était de Pininfarina et pas de Peugeot.



oui mais validée par Peugeot et les protos Peugeot étaient très moches, il est vrai 

le cahier des charges du design (l'air de famille avec la 205 y était précisé grandement) était de Peugeot aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

Peugeot vs Renault, Renault vs Peugeot. 
Ici le débat concerne le design, la technique etc. Mais il n'y a pas encore si longtemps, il prenait aussi une tournure idéologique. Pas systématique, certes, mais tout de même assez marquée.

Schématiquement : A droite on roulait en Peugeot. A gauche en Renault. (bon je ne vous parle pas des PCF purs et durs qui achetaient des Lada...).
La première : une société capitaliste d'origine familiale, ses syndicats "maison", son service du personnel "musclé" (l'un de leurs responsables fut, dans les années 70, un ancien de l'extrême-droite). On a encore eu des échos de ce capitalisme français "à la Papa" avec l'affaire de la caisse noire de l'UIMM qui a servi d'aide pour une usine du groupe PSA lors d'une grève.
La seconde : une Régie Nationale, Billancourt qu'il ne fallait pas désespérer, la forteresse de la CGT métallo, ses patrons "grands commis de l'Etat" nommés par le gouvernement.
J'ai d'ailleurs lu quelque part que c'est la CGT qui a poussé la création de la Twingo, alors qu'il n'était plus trop question de faire une très petite voiture populaire.


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

voilà pourquoi mon père a toujours eu des Ford alors !! 

(comprenne qui pourra)


plus bassement, il aimait la tronche de la Taunus&#8230; pour lui et les 8 deuches qu'on a usé avec ma maman et mes frangins&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Schématiquement : A droite on roulait en Peugeot.



Bof bof, il a fallu attendre la 605 pour voir ça, et encore, pour les "voitures officielles", pour le privé, c'était plutôt BM ou Merco. À l'époque des 203/204, et même des 504, les Peugeot se plaçaient dans les milieux populaires pour les "petites", et la classe moyenne pour les "grosses", la "droite caviar" roulait alors en Citroën pour ceux qui roulaient français, et en Mercedes pour les autres !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof bof, il a fallu attendre la 605 pour voir ça, et encore, pour les "voitures officielles", pour le privé, c'était plutôt BM ou Merco. À l'époque des 203/204, et même des 504, les Peugeot se plaçaient dans les milieux populaires pour les "petites", et la classe moyenne pour les "grosses", la "droite caviar" roulait alors en Citroën pour ceux qui roulaient français, et en Mercedes pour les autres !



J'ai dit "schématiquement" et pas "sytématiquement". 
Tu peux douter, mais cela a existé. J'ai même vu des gens s'en revendiquer. Par exemple pour les 604 et 505 vs les R20 et R30. La R25 a été la voiture emblématique de la "gauche caviar". Le fameux "gang des R25" qui débarquait dans la cour de Matignon.


----------



## iMax (15 Avril 2008)

Intéressant... ça se tient.

Alors si j'ai bien compris, si t'avais une deuche ou une visa ces années là, t'étais de droite?


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Intéressant... ça se tient.
> 
> Alors si j'ai bien compris, si t'avais une deuche ou une visa ces années là, t'étais de droite?



de droite caviar même !!


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2008)

Vous mes faites rire avec vos droites/gauche françaises


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> Vous mes faites rire avec vos droites/gauche françaises



pourquoi, tu n'es pas Français ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Intéressant... ça se tient.
> 
> Alors si j'ai bien compris, si t'avais une deuche ou une visa ces années là, t'étais de droite?



Françoise Fabius, la femme de Laurent Fabius alors Premier Ministre de l'époque, s'affichait ostensiblement en deuche. Cette démagogie avait révolté Thierry Le Luron qui appelait çà "tromper le peuple" (Le Luron était de droite). Il avait repris la chanson de Brel "Ces gens là" en féroce pamphlet contre Fabius. A un moment il évoque "la Françoise, avec ses deux marmots, avec sa 'tite auto" (je cite de mémoire) et termine par un "Faut pas jouer les pauvres, Monsieur, quand on est plein de sous" (de mémoire toujours - pas le temps pour iouthube).

cqfd, non ?


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pourquoi, tu n'es pas Français ?



euh ... si mais j'ai du mal avec les débats constructeurs / partis politiques.
J'avoue que c'est très français, parce qu'il y a peu de pays ou ce genre de "débats" positionnements existe


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Intéressant... ça se tient.
> 
> Alors si j'ai bien compris, si t'avais une deuche ou une visa ces années là, t'étais de droite?



Ah nan, là, t'étais juste infréquentable !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> euh ... si mais j'ai du mal avec les débats constructeurs / partis politiques.
> J'avoue que c'est très français, parce qu'il y a peu de pays ou ce genre de "débats" positionnements existe



C'est surtout très "coloquintesque" de s'intéresser à ce genre de choses...


----------



## iMax (15 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, là, t'étais juste infréquentable !



:afraid:


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2008)

BBC vient de publier 11 vidéo de top gear
je vous recommande la lambo par jeremy puis....

[YOUTUBE]jk1t6S737Cs[/YOUTUBE]

J'en ai encore la chair de poule
cette voiture est fantastique
pour l'avoir vue de près
c'est un autre monde

une &#339;uvre d'art

Notez l'analogie avec 2001 odyssée de l'espace​


----------



## kitetrip (16 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> N'oublions pas la Twingo. Je trouve qu'elle est dans la lignée des grandes réussites françaises en termes de petites voitures populaires et démocratiques. Son design, s'il fut surprenant au début, a aujourd'hui un aspect intemporel : il n'a pas pris une ride en plus de 15 ans d'existence.


T
out était dessiné pour optimiser les coûts : la planche de bord était moulé presque en un seul bloc (pas courant à l'époque !), la mécanique reprenait des éléments connus et se passait de toute évolution possible (pas de conduite à droite ni de diesel).

Quand à la ligne et l'ensemble, ils ont pu séduire sans garder une ride. Simplement parce qu'on a laché la bride aux designers. Aujourd'hui on pense, à tort, que les designers sont juste bons à donner la forme à une carroserie. Pour le projet Twingo, les designers avaient plus d'emprise sur le projet ce qui a permis des idées originales à l'époque. Tout était déjà plus harmonieux : la rondeur des phares se retrouvait dans l'habitacle par exemple. En pratique ça se ressent également : priorité donnée à l'habitacle, aux ingénieurs de faire tenir le moteur dans un minumum d'espace !

Au final, la Twingo a loupé sa cible : elle se destinait aux jeunes mais ce sont les séniors qui l'ont acheté, séduit par sa simplicité et son apparence non agressive... Malgré tout, elle a largement dépassé ses objectifs de vente


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> BBC vient de publier 11 vidéo de top gear
> je vous recommande la lambo par jeremy puis....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jk1t6S737Cs[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


j'ai préféré l'essai de l'Ariel Atom


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> euh ... si mais j'ai du mal avec les débats constructeurs / partis politiques.
> J'avoue que c'est très français, parce qu'il y a peu de pays ou ce genre de "débats" positionnements existe



c'est faux, le débat est exactement identique en Suède, avec Volvo et Saab... je vous laisse le soin d'imaginer lesquelles sont de gauches etc...


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Avril 2008)

Salut les gens, voilà ce qui m'est arrivé ce samedi :

Garée le long d'un mur sur un emplacement prévu à cet effet, dans une ruelle d'un petit centre ville historique d'une petite ville de Bretagne, j'étais en bas de chez un ami, la portière arrière droite ouverte afin de charger des sacs pour départ en vacances.
Nous sommes samedi matin, il fait beau, quelques voitures passent au pas dans cette rue pavée. Nous sommes de bonne humeur.
Un pick-up énorme arrive, marque l'arrêt alors que nous allions du coffre vers la portière ouverte afin de la fermer et de lui laisser la place pour passer quand le conducteur, sans attendre quelques secondes, sans claxonner ni même baisser sa vitre pour nous presser, force le passage et arrache la portière du véhicule sous nos yeux ébahis.
J'étais sidérée.  

Le mec, sans aucune courtoisie, sort de son véhicule et me dit qu'il s'en fiche, qu'il a RDV, qu'il n'a pas le temps pour un constat et file. 

Je suis restée comme ça, dans la rue ensoleillée.  Sidérée, ouais. 

10 min plus tard, il revient et m'invite à visiter sa compagnie d'assurances qui tient une office à quelques mètres pour signer un constat.

Là, les assureurs me disent que lorsqu'on ouvre sa portière, on est responsable. Je précise qu'elle était déjà ouverte par nécessité de charger le véhicule, et largement visible depuis le bout de la rue. On raconte alors ce que je viens de décrire ci-dessus. Ils me disent finalement que je ne suis pas responsable.
Manquerait plus que ça !

Je téléphone alors à mon assurance pour déclarer le sinistre. Et d'après eux, je suis entièrement responsable si l'on suit les règles du code de la route. Je n'avais pas à utiliser cette portière ouverte si la place sur la chaussée était limitée.
Je leur rétorque que si l'on suit les règles de courtoisie, je ne suis pas du tout responsable.


Je précise que je suis assurée au tiers et que si l'autre assurance ne prend pas en charge l'expertise et les travaux, je n'aurai pas les moyens de faire les travaux indispensables (portière inutilisable, prise d'air, voie d'eau). Et oui, je suis jeune et précaire.
C'est pourtant mon outil de travail. Le contrôle technique est prévu pour le mois prochain, ça ne passera jamais en l'état.

Mon assurance m'a invitée à lui envoyer un courrier pour expliquer en détail ce qu'il s'est passé. Ils n'ont pas été définitifs sur ma responsabilité, il reste une chance de faire "payer" l'autre assurance, sachant qu'en plus, l'autre voiture n'a rien évidemment (pick-up réhaussé contemporain contre opel corsa de 1995...) et qu'il s'agit d'un véhicule d'entreprise. 

J'ai conscience que la lettre que je vais envoyer est capitale. Quels termes spécifiques employer pour faire basculer la situation en ma faveur ?

J'espère pouvoir m'en sortir, j'ai vraiment le sentiment d'être victime dans l'histoire. Et si je ne peux réparer, je vais au devant de graves ennuis.

Merci à tous ceux qui pourront me donner leur avis, impression, bons conseils ...etc.

Cordialement,

Stéphanie, pas contente.
:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Salut les gens, voilà ce qui m'est arrivé ce samedi :
> 
> Garée le long d'un mur sur un emplacement prévu à cet effet, dans une ruelle d'un petit centre ville historique d'une petite ville de Bretagne, j'étais en bas de chez un ami, la portière arrière droite ouverte afin de charger des sacs pour départ en vacances.
> Nous sommes samedi matin, il fait beau, quelques voitures passent au pas dans cette rue pavée. Nous sommes de bonne humeur.
> ...



Ben là, je dirais que si ça c'est passé exactement comme tu le décris, et que ça figure sur le constat, alors, tu n'es en rien responsable, l'acte volontaire de l'automobiliste ne faisant aucun doute, il n'y a pas accident mais dégradation volontaire ! Par contre, pour le faire valoir tu devra déposer plainte en ce sens, mais apparemment, tu as un témoin, ça pourrait aider !

A savoir  : si le constat rempli chez son assureur est un constat amiable standard, ils vont te proposer de régler ça selon le barème de la convention IDA. Si c'est le cas, et que ça n'est pas en ta faveur, n'hésite pas à leur envoyer dans les dents que cette convention IDA, convention inter-compagnie signée par toutes celles exerçant en France *n'est en aucun cas opposable aux assurés*, qui, eux, ne l'ont pas signée. 

A savoir aussi : si tu dispose d'une garantie "Défense et recours" dans ton contrat, ne perds pas de vue que si, contre l'avis de ta compagnie, tu engages des poursuites, et obtient un meilleur résultat qu'elle, elle sera tenue de te rembourser les frais que tu auras engagé pour ces poursuites.

Vala pour le moment, si tu as d'autres soucis, n'hésite pas à revenir ici, je suis maintenant abonné à ce fil

Pascal 77 : Informaticien, mais ex assureur (17 ans en compagnies dont 12 d'assurance automobile, Brevet Professionnel d'assurance) 


EDIT : Non, à la réflexion, ça serait peut-être mieux si Amok ou Nephou sortaient ces deux posts d'ici et créaient un topic à part avec


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

"Un court croquis vaut mieux qu'un long discours".
Déjà, faire un plan-croquis des lieux, ou même plusieurs pour bien décrire les phases de l'accident si nécessaire.
Avec, si possible, les côtes des lieux (largeur de la voie etc.).
Préciser les sens de circulation : deux voies, sens unique...

Cas difficile juridiquement sans doute, mais simple humainement : tu es malheureusement tombée sur un sale mufle (pour rester poli).

Eh au fait, votre Aheuhèsse en Bretagne, vous y venez tous en train, hein ?


----------



## benmoss (17 Avril 2008)

et surtout il faut rester poli...j'en ai fait l'expérience pour une autre problème qu'une voiture...lors de l'expertise le gars nous a dit que le fait qu'on ai pas agressé le type au téléphone faisait jouer en notre faveur dans une affaire ambigüe...


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, je dirais que si ça c'est passé exactement comme tu le décris, et que ça figure sur le constat, alors, tu n'es en rien responsable, l'acte volontaire de l'automobiliste ne faisant aucun doute, il n'y a pas accident mais dégradation volontaire ! Par contre, pour le faire valoir tu devra déposer plainte en ce sens, mais apparemment, tu as un témoin, ça pourrait aider !



C'est bien mon avis, en effet...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> A savoir  : si le constat rempli chez son assureur est un constat amiable standard, ils vont te proposer de régler ça selon le barème de la convention IDA. Si c'est le cas, et que ça n'est pas en ta faveur, n'hésite pas à leur envoyer dans les dents que cette convention IDA, convention inter-compagnie signée par toutes celles exerçant en France *n'est en aucun cas opposable aux assurés*, qui, eux, ne l'ont pas signée.
> 
> 
> Pascal 77 : Informaticien, mais ex assureur (17 ans en compagnies dont 12 d'assurance automobile, Brevet Professionnel d'assurance)



C'est le genre de détail qu'un non initié ignore complètement et que je ne manquerai pas de préciser dans ma lettre.
S'il faut porter plainte, je le ferai sans scrupule. Faut que je me batte d'façon.
Merci P77, merci beaucoup. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Non, à la réflexion, ça serait peut-être mieux si Amok ou Nephou sortaient ces deux posts d'ici et créaient un topic à part avec



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, j'ai merdé. D'avance, merci les modos. 



benmoss a dit:


> et surtout il faut rester poli...j'en ai fait l'expérience pour une autre problème qu'une voiture...lors de l'expertise le gars nous a dit que le fait qu'on ai pas agressé le type au téléphone faisait jouer en notre faveur dans une affaire ambigüe...



Pour ça, pas de soucis, je suis un modèle de courtoisie, contrairement à cette enflure croisé samedi. Je crois n'avoir jamais insulté personne en face. En pensée, ça c'est aut'chose. Certains diront que je suis une fiotte, moi je trouve que c'est classe d'être une lavette. Et puis, je suis p'tite bonne femme, et les p'tites bonnes femmes, c'est plus joli quand c'est poli.


----------



## benmoss (17 Avril 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> j'ai préféré l'essai de l'Ariel Atom


Ergh...

je veux cette voiture:love::love:


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Avril 2008)

Alem ne m'a toujours pas dit si sa super 5 de 88 avait un double carbu superposé.
Dans les années 85 /90 Renault en sortait. Pour l'étudiant que j'étais, mon budget essence y est passé, mais très sympa la nervosité, la reprise, et la dynamique


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Alem ne m'a toujours pas dit si sa super 5 de 88 avait un double carbu superposé.
> Dans les années 85 /90 Renault en sortait. Pour l'étudiant que j'étais, mon budget essence y est passé, mais très sympa la nervosité, la reprise, et la dynamique



eh non, je n'ai pas eu cette chance mais ma twingo en 70ch, c'était plus rigolo oui !


----------



## kitetrip (18 Avril 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Un pick-up énorme arrive, marque l'arrêt alors que nous allions du coffre vers la portière ouverte afin de la fermer et de lui laisser la place pour passer quand le conducteur, sans attendre quelques secondes, sans claxonner ni même baisser sa vitre pour nous presser, force le passage et arrache la portière du véhicule sous nos yeux ébahis.
> J'étais sidérée.
> 
> Le mec, sans aucune courtoisie, sort de son véhicule et me dit qu'il s'en fiche, qu'il a RDV, qu'il n'a pas le temps pour un constat et file.



C'est simple, j'aurais même pas fait de constat (même pas la suite) : j'aurais appelé la police pour dégradation volontaire  Un constat c'est pour un accident : chaque chose à sa fonction...


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Avril 2008)

J'ai enfin vu la Ferrari 599 GTB.
C'est un vrai monstre, le son du moteur est enchantant :love::love:






Je suis encore sous le charme. Elle était devant un bistrot dans un minuscule village


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2008)

C'est sur qu'un v12 cela fait beaucoup de tuyaux pour une jolie musique :love:

J'en reviens toujours pas que cela fasse du 0-60Mph en 3.7 :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2008)

elle est de quelle couleur? verte "aston" ?


----------



## guiguilap (20 Avril 2008)

Si un vélo la voit pas en tournant et rentre dedans... :rateau:

Sinon le risque c'est que le gars sur la piste cyclable soit tellement ébahi qu'il perd le contrôle de son vélo et se fasse écraser.


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Avril 2008)

Quel dommage pour le vélo, pourvu qu'il ne touche pas la tuture


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

La Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie (La Villette - Paris) fête les 60 ans d'un mythe automobile.


----------



## iMax (22 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> La Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie (La Villette - Paris) fête les 60 ans d'un mythe automobile.



J'ai déjà prévu d'y aller.


----------



## iMax (22 Avril 2008)

J'ai eu la chance de faire un tour avec ça vendredi passé. En plus, la voiture en question était modifiée pour atteindre 300cv. Quel pied :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai déjà prévu d'y aller.



Quelle coïncidence ! Moi aussi !!!  :rateau:


----------



## benmoss (22 Avril 2008)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai eu la chance de faire un tour avec ça vendredi passé. En plus, la voiture en question était modifiée pour atteindre 300cv. Quel pied :rateau:


ergh....
si il y a bien une renault qui me fait envie...c'est celle là...c'est bien triste que ce ne soit pas une habitude des constructeurs français


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> ergh....
> si il y a bien une renault qui me fait envie...c'est celle là...c'est bien triste que ce ne soit pas une habitude des constructeurs français



D'autant que le gouvernement devrait les encourager ... Histoire d'améliorer la rentabilité des radars


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2008)

C'est la mannie du V6 partout maintenant, je prefère tout de même la turbo 2.


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> ergh....
> si il y a bien une renault qui me fait envie...c'est celle là...c'est bien triste que ce ne soit pas une habitude des constructeurs français



mouais, super pas enthousiasmante&#8230; sans modifications&#8230; 

limite un veau ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'autant que le gouvernement devrait les encourager ... Histoire d'améliorer la rentabilité des radars



ils sont déjà assez rentables, pour améliorer la rentabilité, faut juste les blinder ! ça coutera moins cher en SAV en plus ! 



naas a dit:


> C'est la mannie du V6 partout maintenant, je prefère tout de même la turbo 2.



ah bah voilà, pour une fois on est d'accord&#8230;  mais ces petits jeunes, ils ne l'ont jamais vu on entendu la Turbo 2 ! 

sinon, ya aussi la M1 de chez  Béhème, Uderzo en a une et je peux vous dire qu'il n'amuse pas la galerie quand il la sort !


----------



## rizoto (22 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah bah voilà, pour une fois on est d'accord  mais ces petits jeunes, ils ne l'ont jamais vu on entendu la Turbo 2 !



La R5 ?

Peut être que certains d'entre vous (probablement les moins jeunes) ont essayé la 205 turbo 16?


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> La R5 ?
> 
> Peut être que certains d'entre vous (probablement les moins jeunes) ont essayé la 205 turbo 16?


:bebe: la R5 TURBO 2, c'est pas la R5, c'est 160 Ch et surtout un turbo !!!!!


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2008)

un mec de ma ville natale l'a et vient avec en ville de temps en temps ou alors avec l'une de ses trois alpines (berlinette, A310, A610), c'est juste un passioné&#8230;


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> La R5 ?
> 
> Peut être que certains d'entre vous (probablement les moins jeunes) ont essayé la 205 turbo 16?



c'est un peu introuvable, il faut demander aux anciens


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Avril 2008)

Il parait qu'un vénérable Modérateur de MacG, se fait conduire au bois avec une 600 Sedan.
L'interessé souhaite garder l'annonymat, mais tiens à préciser, je cite :_ "Tu as probablement aperçu les photos de mon Loft dans AP, tu veux quand même pas que j'ailles aux Pu*** avec une voiture qui n'est pas de mon rang... Il manquerait plus que je me présente en Twingo avec une perruque, je ne suis pas Alèm, moi, avec une bétaillère et une belette crevée sur la tête"_​


----------



## benmoss (23 Avril 2008)

*Imperia* revit
...projet ambitieux pour les repreneurs de l'ancien constructeur liégeois...
sous le capot un V4 de 177ch et un moteur électrique de 130...

j'espère que ça aboutira et que ce ne sera pas seulement un concept hybride de plus...:mouais:

prions...:love: pour un liégeois déjà que le _*Standard*_ est *champioooon*...et si en plus Imperia renaît de ses cendres...ce sera une bonne année


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2008)

naas a dit:


> :bebe: la R5 TURBO 2, c'est pas la R5, c'est 160 Ch et surtout un turbo !!!!!



Un sacré moulin ! Renault a été un des pionniers de l'utilisation du turbo dès les débuts de ce brevet, il y a plus d'un siècle. C'est encore Renault qui l'introduisit en F1 dans le milieu des années 70. Mais quelques années après la FIFA exigeait de nouveau le moteur atmosphérique. Les raisons ? Je n'en sais trop rien. Les pro-Renault dirent que c'était pour empêcher la marque au losange de gagner. Les fondus de F1 doivent mieux savoir tout çà que moi.

Fallait pas justifier de 2 ans de permis pour acheter une R5 Turbo ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Peut être que certains d'entre vous (probablement les moins jeunes) ont essayé la 205 turbo 16?



Ah non, moi ma jeunesse c'était la R12 Gordini...


----------



## kitetrip (23 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Un sacré moulin ! Renault a été un des pionniers de l'utilisation du turbo dès les débuts de ce brevet, il y a plus d'un siècle. C'est encore Renault qui l'introduisit en F1 dans le milieu des années 70. Mais quelques années après la FIFA exigeait de nouveau le moteur atmosphérique. Les raisons ? Je n'en sais trop rien. Les pro-Renault dirent que c'était pour empêcher la marque au losange de gagner. Les fondus de F1 doivent mieux savoir tout çà que moi.


 
Ca devenait du n'importe quoi... Les moteurs de certaines écuries atteingnaient 1000ch  Il y a quelques saisons, c'était la puissance des moteurs V10... Sauf que 1000ch en turob avec les chassis de l'époque, ça commençat à parler :rateau: 
Il fallait un peu stopper l'escalade ​


----------



## House M.D. (2 Mai 2008)

1200ch pour les derniers même, voire un peu plus


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Renault met un 2.0 Turbo de 205 ch sur sa nouvelle Laguna GT.
Bon avec les limitations de vitesse, le baril à 120 dollars et peut-être à terme la prochaine obsolescence du moteur à explosion, quel intérêt me direz-vous ? C'est valable aussi pour ses concurrentes bien sûr.

En terme purement esthétique, la version break (estate) de cette nouvelle Laguna Gt est à mon goût plutôt réussi : assez incisif sans être vulgaire, pas "tunée" même si elle est enjolivée. La ligne très élégante de ce break est conservée. J'aime moins la berline que je trouve plus "style international".

En revanche, le système Active Drive en ferait un chassis exceptionnel. Les 4 roues directrices avaient été inaugurées il y a 20 ans sur la Honda Prélude suivie d'autres japonaise. Ici Renault a repensé la chose et développé en interne le logiciel de pilotage. Certains parlent de révolution : elle a la maniabilité d'une petite citadine en ville et elle avale les virages de façon exceptionnelle.

A voir aussi sur le site de la marque l'animation du fonctionnement des moteurs : très pédagogique.


----------



## kitetrip (2 Mai 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> ​ En revanche, le système Active Drive en ferait un chassis exceptionnel. Les 4 roues directrices avaient été inaugurées il y a 20 ans sur la Honda Prélude suivie d'autres japonaise. Ici Renault a repensé la chose et développé en interne le logiciel de pilotage. Certains parlent de révolution : elle a la maniabilité d'une petite citadine en ville et elle avale les virages de façon exceptionnelle.



Le magazine EVO l'a testé ce mois-ci. C'est tout simplement un chassis exceptionnel 

Par contre, perso je ne suis pas du tout fan de la ligne. Si le break sort de l'ordinaire, la berline est vraiment fade. A force de vouloir plaire à tout le monde et laisser les gars du marketing dicter un design "qui plaira au monde entier", on obtient une berline fade qui ne se vend même pas en France (avec les conséquences que l'on connaît, à savoir des usines au ralenti et des licenciements comme à Sandouville :rose: )...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Je suis bien d'acord. Autant le break se remarque autant la berline est fade, c'est bien le mot. D'ailleurs, bien que cela n'ait aucune réalité statistique, il me semble croiser davantage de breaks que de berlines
... à moins que ce ne soit moi qui ne focalise que sur les premières !
Je ne sais pas si Carlos Ghosn fait le bon pari en cherchant à "internationaliser" le style des nouveaux modèles. Certes il semble que des progrès significatifs aient été faits en matière de qualité. Mais la nouvelle Twingo qui ressemble désormais à n'importe quelle citadine coréenne et de la Laguna berline qui se germanise tout en s'affadissant (encore que le hayon ait été conservé sous une simili forme tricorps quand même) vont-elles vraiment se vendre en dehors du marché français ?


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mai 2008)

Scusez de penser à autre chose mais je viens d'en voir une sur la route (D107), j'ai halluciné, rhhhaaa  (NSU Ro 80 voiture de l'année en 1967 :love: année de naissance du scub  - moteur rotatif de 115cv, carbu horizontaux "2" ...)




​


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2008)

Moi j'ai croisé ça aujourd'hui...

Un petit quizz ? (645 exemplaires produits...)


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2008)

on dirait l'insigne d'aston sur le volant 

un widget de clarkson

http://www.finalgear.com/news/2008/05/02/new-topgearcom-widget-clarkson-bites/


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

C'est bien une Aston Martin : la Lagonda 

j'ai gagné quoi ?


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2008)

Bonne réponse ! Enfin presque... c'est une Lagonda avec des pièces Aston Martin 



alèm a dit:


> j'ai gagné quoi ?



Le droit de lancer le prochain quizz


----------



## La mouette (3 Mai 2008)

Il va être content d'avoir ses plaques affichées comme ça sur le Web


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2008)

Qu'est-ce que ça  change par rapport à si on la croisait dans la rue ?


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2008)

je serais toi j'entendrais le cri de la mouette


----------



## kitetrip (3 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Scusez de penser à autre chose mais je viens d'en voir une sur la route (D107), j'ai halluciné, rhhhaaa  (NSU Ro 80 voiture de l'année en 1967 :love: année de naissance du scub  - moteur rotatif de 115cv, carbu horizontaux "2" ...)



T'as bien de la chance, c'est rarissime !
Bon avec ce super beau temps, un coup d'aspi dans la Mini, un lavage, je prends mon bridge et c'est parti pour une balade en Mini à l'ancienne :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Mai 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que ça  change par rapport à si on la croisait dans la rue ?



Y a quand même plus de gens sur le Net que dans la rue.
Et puis je me souviens d'une histoire d'un type qui avait eu la photo de sa voiture publié sur le net, ben il avait rien à faire là, à se moment là.  

Pour le reste


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Bonne réponse ! Enfin presque... c'est une Lagonda avec des pièces Aston Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Le droit de lancer le prochain quizz



J'aime bien les courbes.


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2008)

Dans le style je préfère et de loin la dmc 12


----------



## benmoss (3 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Dans le style je préfère et de loin la dmc 12



j'préfère la version de Doc...
elle a aucune gueule sans le système de récupération des ordures
et pis elle vole au moins????
sinon j'ai quand même jamais vu une caisse qui se cassait aussi facilement


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Mai 2008)

Retour vers le futur:love:


----------



## benmoss (4 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Y a quand même plus de gens sur le Net que dans la rue.
> Et puis je me souviens d'une histoire d'un type qui avait eu la photo de sa voiture publié sur le net, ben il avait rien à faire là, à se moment là.
> 
> Pour le reste



surtout qu'il se gare comme un roi le sagouin


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2008)

sylko a dit:


> J'aime bien les courbes.



Pas mal, hein... :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> C'est bien une Aston Martin : la Lagonda
> 
> j'ai gagné quoi ?



Toute mon estime, je savais que tu faisais partie des rares qui ont quelques connaissances automobilistiques dans ce forum...

@Imax : c'est une vraie aston, avec un v8 de 310ch, et pour être monté dans une, une fois, je peux te dire que ça décoiffe autrement que toutes les berlines allemandes du marché... De plus on entend un bruit dedans : ça s'appelle le MOTEUR. Un truc qui a été beaucoup oublié depuis quelques années.

Bon, à part ça, le tableau de bord façon BX 19 diésel, je te le concède, c'était un peu light... Mais bon, c'était une époque.

Sinon, il y a un très bon livre de Bill James, qui s'appelle "Lolita man" et dans lequel le fantasme de la "Lagonda" est très bien retranscrit.

et je peux même ajouter que depuis quelques temps, je me tatte :

Parce que c'est pas si cher...


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

c'est d'ailleurs la deuxième série de Lagonda, la première date de 1969. et c'est bien une Aston Martin puisque Aston a racheté la marque en 1947. 

edit : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ile projet a été commencé en 1961  il y a aussi l'Aston martin Lagonda Vignale (production 3 exemplaires parait-il) encore moins sexy que la Virage&#8230;

la Rapid actuelle est sa descendante&#8230;


----------



## benmoss (4 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est d'ailleurs la deuxième série de Lagonda, la première date de 1969. et c'est bien une Aston Martin puisque Aston a racheté la marque en 1947.
> 
> edit :
> 
> ...



celle-ci a quand même nettement plus de gueule:love:


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Toute mon estime, je savais que tu faisais partie des rares qui ont quelques connaissances automobilistiques dans ce forum...
> 
> @Imax : c'est une vraie aston, avec un v8 de 310ch, et pour être monté dans une, une fois, je peux te dire que ça décoiffe autrement que toutes les berlines allemandes du marché... De plus on entend un bruit dedans : ça s'appelle le MOTEUR. Un truc qui a été beaucoup oublié depuis quelques années.
> 
> ...



Whaow, joli... Connaisseur ! 
En fait j'avais cru que les deux marques étaient restées bien distinctes malgré le rachat par Aston 

Sinon pourquoi pas, c'est vrai que ça n'a pas l'air trop trop trop cher à l'achat... Mais quid de l'entretien et des pièces ? (V8, anglaise, 80's,...  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Sinon pourquoi pas, c'est vrai que ça n'a pas l'air trop trop trop cher à l'achat...



Whaow 38 CV, en Suisse, je sais pas, mais en France, la carte grise doit coûter aussi cher que la voiture ! :affraid:


----------



## sylko (5 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Whaow 38 CV, en Suisse, je sais pas, mais en France, la carte grise doit coûter aussi cher que la voiture ! :affraid:



Et avec un moulin pareil, il faut se faire accompagner par un camion citerne.


----------



## naas (5 Mai 2008)

Si tu veux une vintage il te faut un atelier, pas d'enfants, du temps et quelques copains dans le milieu, ou alors de l'argent qui remplace tout ça et te permet de te payer ce genre de joujoux, les classics c'est pas tant un problème à l'achat, c'est après 

L'avantage des kits cars, c'est que les pièces sont en stock chez ford ou à la casse, et question fiabilité entre un ZETEC et une triumph (au hasard   )


----------



## r0m1 (5 Mai 2008)

Bon je poste ici et pas chez les motards bien que j'ai un peu de mal à choisir. Sur Aix en Provence, en ce moment il circule ce drôle d'engin qui est mis à disposition à la location. c'est accessible avec le permis voiture qu'ils disent et ça à l'air assez puissant. C'est marrant on dirait une motoneige sans patin... 





Bon c'est vrai on passe pas inaperçu, mais je serai très curieux de tester les sensations que l'on peut avoir avec cela...


----------



## benmoss (5 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> L'avantage des kits cars, c'est que les pièces sont en stock chez ford ou à la casse, *et question fiabilité entre un ZETEC et une triumph* (au hasard   )


justement...question fiabilité...les triumph s'en sortent réellement comment
quand je vois le prix d'une GT6...je peux dire que dans 2-3 ans je serai pas sur de répondre encore de moi:love:
chez porsche certaine pièce pour les vintage sont en commande...mais je me demande le prix:mouais:...pasque le 2eme choix qui me fait envie c'est leur petite 912:love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bon je poste ici et pas chez les motards bien que j'ai un peu de mal à choisir. Sur Aix en Provence, en ce moment il circule ce drôle d'engin qui est mis à disposition à la location. c'est accessible avec le permis voiture qu'ils disent et ça à l'air assez puissant. C'est marrant on dirait une motoneige sans patin...
> 
> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/3990/jspr214go3.jpg​
> Bon c'est vrai on passe pas inaperçu, mais je serai très curieux de tester les sensations que l'on peut avoir avec cela...



Oh ! le concept n'est pas nouveau, c'est juste un truc pour "emballer" !


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bon je poste ici et pas chez les motards bien que j'ai un peu de mal à choisir. Sur Aix en Provence, en ce moment il circule ce drôle d'engin qui est mis à disposition à la location. c'est accessible avec le permis voiture qu'ils disent et ça à l'air assez puissant. C'est marrant on dirait une motoneige sans patin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour la ressemblance avec la MotoNeige, c'est normal, c'est du Bombardier aussi 

il parait que ça accroche, ça accroche et ça accroche un truc de dingue et aussi que ça pousse comme une bécane avec des sensations d'accélération similaires, c'est juste les virages qui changent avec ce sentiment d'avoir des griffes dans le bitume (et sans inclinaisons qui font le bonheur des motards) : dixit un pote motard qui l'a essayé sur 500Km (plutôt habitué à des trucs genre V-Max préparé)


----------



## naas (5 Mai 2008)

quitte a prendre un tricycle autant prendre un de ces deux :






les même en action






















la mienne est juste devant ! :love:


----------



## iMax (5 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> quitte a prendre un tricycle autant prendre un de ces deux :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loooool, à moteur et base 2cv pour le gris...  

Et jantes de Twingo pour le bordeau


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

On ne cite pas les photos


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

a la 2eme photo on a l'impression de voir un catheram :rateau:
Y'en a une a la derniere photo ! (la couleur bofbof..)


----------



## naas (5 Mai 2008)

Tu devrais entendre le bruit de ce 2cv tricycle, avec l'echapement droit c'est IMPRESSIONANT et dans les virages, franchement c'est de la vraie conduite, grand respect !
Et le gars a fait 300 kilomètres sous la pluir, grand respect 
Pour les jantes de twingo, c'est un moteur de moto BMW et franchement sur un circuit, ça a des ventouses


----------



## naas (5 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> a la 2eme photo on a l'impression de voir un catheram :rateau:
> Y'en a une a la derniere photo ! (la couleur bofbof..)



La dernière photo tu as une tiger racing cat E1 (cf ma signature :love: ) devant une dax et une striker le mec faisait le malin et a explosé son moteur devant nous :sick: moins drôle.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

C'est pas une cathéram en violet-bleu ?
y'en a 2autres aussi


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est pas une cathéram en violet-bleu ?
> y'en a 2autres aussi



Tu sais pas à qui tu t'adresses là !!!


----------



## naas (5 Mai 2008)

la dax:






en fait il existe beaucoup de petites boites qui font des "simili" surper seven, catheram est la seule qui a les droits pour faire des replicas EXACTES, mais franchement toutes les autres , westfield, dax, knk, mk, sylva et tiger racing ont leurs avantages.



rizoto a dit:


> Tu sais pas à qui tu t'adresses là !!!



il y a deux je connaissais RIEN a tout ça sauf les martin :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

trop belle :love:


----------



## benmoss (5 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> en fait il existe beaucoup de petites boites qui font des "simili" surper seven, catheram est la seule qui a les droits pour faire des replicas EXACTES, mais franchement toutes les autres , westfield, dax, knk, mk, sylva et tiger racing ont leurs avantages.
> 
> 
> 
> il y a deux je connaissais RIEN a tout ça sauf les martin :rose:



je m'y connais pas mais je suppose que les petites boites en question coutent moins cher qu'une caterham ou une donkervoort...non???

par contre tu as toujours pas répondu a propos de la fiabilité des triumph dont tu parlais avant(j'aimerais quand même savoir avant un tel investissement)


----------



## naas (5 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> je m'y connais pas mais je suppose que les petites boites en question coutent moins cher qu'une caterham ou une donkervoort...non???


pas forcément, beaucoup sont bien plus rapide que les cat  

Pour la triumph, je peux demander a un copain qui est plus dans les classics, à quel modèle penses tu ,


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Mai 2008)

Attention, à vaincre sans péril on Triumph sans gloire
Côté fiabilité c'est pas génial de 1965 à 1975, ensuite cela s'améliore mais pas les ventes qui ont chuté même chez nos amis britanniques (si ma mémoire est bonne).


----------



## benmoss (6 Mai 2008)

je pense a la GT6 markIII(ou II, ou même I) ou peut-être a la spitfire hard-top dérivée de la GT6:love:...

je sais biens que ce sont des voitures qui ont été bidouillées(sur celle de mon père on avait mis le moteur d'une TR6) donc je me demande si elle sont encore fiable...:mouais:



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> pas forcément, beaucoup sont bien plus rapide que les cat


ca je n'en doute pas...mais là en l'occurrence je parlais du prix de vente qui est énÔrme pour une donkervoort ou une caterham...



			
				scubaARM a dit:
			
		

> Côté fiabilité c'est pas génial de 1965 à 1975, ensuite cela s'améliore mais pas les ventes qui ont chuté même chez nos amis britanniques (si ma mémoire est bonne).


mais bon ...les ventes ont chutés...mais on comprend mieux quand on regarde l'évolution du design de leur modèles:hein:...la série TR sortait de belle voitures jusqu'à la TR6(qui est une des plus vendue je croit) mais ses successeurs étaient horrible(enfin moi je les trouve degueu)


----------



## kitetrip (6 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> mais bon ...les ventes ont chutés...mais on comprend mieux quand on regarde l'évolution du design de leur modèles:hein:...la série TR sortait de belle voitures jusqu'à la TR6(qui est une des plus vendue je croit) mais ses successeurs étaient horrible(enfin moi je les trouve degueu)



C'est simple, quand j'aurais suffisament mis de côté, je revends ma vieille Mini et je cherche une TR4 :love:


----------



## benmoss (6 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> C'est simple, quand j'aurais suffisament mis de côté, je revends ma vieille Mini et je cherche une TR4 :love:



:love::love:...mais je préfère quand même la TR3...


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2008)

Renseignements pris il vaut la gt6 mark3 car les pièces sont plus facilement disponible, la mark 2 est rare et la mark 1 niveau tenue de route...
Je peux te scanner des annonces parues dans le dernier "practical classics" qu'il m'a prêté.

Dernier truc
va sur le site http://www.tssc.org.uk/ tu auras toutes les infos que tu souhaites


Sinon coté faillibilité voici la tête que faisait un des deux supports (un droite un gauche) blocs moteurs hier 






il a pas trop aimé les routes bosselées ce week end


----------



## benmoss (6 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Renseignements pris il vaut la gt6 mark3 car les pièces sont plus facilement disponible, la mark 2 est rare et la mark 1 niveau tenue de route...



merci merci merci...je me disai aussi que la 3eme révision est toujours la meilleure



naas a dit:


> Je peux te scanner des annonces parues dans le dernier "practical classics" qu'il m'a prêté.



c'est encore un peu tôt...malgré son faible cout je vais devoir attendre 3 à 4 ans pour réaliser ça



naas a dit:


> Dernier truc
> va sur le site http://www.tssc.org.uk/ tu auras toutes les infos que tu souhaites



re-merci beaucoup...en plus je vais travailler un peu mon angliche




naas a dit:


> Sinon coté faillibilité voici la tête que faisait un des deux supports (un droite un gauche) blocs moteurs hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ergh....

mouais:mouais:....

bon ben on fera avec:hein:...

et puis...quand on aime...on ne compte pas:love::love:

 PS : pas d'inquiétude...mon garagiste adore les ancêtres.....mon portefeuille aussi:hein: et en plus...il s'est payé une R8 le bougre(bon il vend des audi aussi)


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2008)

Le support c'est sur mon kit car pas une gt6


----------



## benmoss (6 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Le support c'est sur mon kit car pas une gt6



fallait préciser... mes connaissances sont limitées...quelques petits trucs théoriques en somme(mais ma soif de savoir automobile est insatiable)...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> C'est simple, quand j'aurais suffisament mis de côté, je revends ma vieille Mini et je cherche une TR4 :love:



Alors je te conseille ce site :

et de une

et de deux

et de trois

et de quatre...


Bref, de quoi envisager le meilleur...
et le pire :
héhéhéhéhé


----------



## kitetrip (8 Mai 2008)

Ah tiens je connaissais pas, merci 



> et le pire :
> héhéhéhéhé



Ah oui effectivement...


----------



## benmoss (8 Mai 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> et le pire :
> héhéhéhéhé



c'est a ce demander ce qu'il c'est passé chez les designers...genre la différence entre la 6 et la 7


----------



## kitetrip (9 Mai 2008)

On entrait dans l'air du tout carré, je pense qu'ils voulaient rester dans le coup et suivre la tendance... Y'a eu la même chose pour la Mustang des années 70-80 :rose:


----------



## naas (9 Mai 2008)

Mouais c'est l'ère du tout vilan tu veux dire 
sinon le week précédent c'était la messe du kit car au royaume uni le "Stoneleigh Kit Car Show"

des tigers en pagaille, des replicas de P4 partout, des GTR, des type 48 (j'aime pas trop le nez)
des ac cobras bien sur, "quelques" tricycles







des novas, libras, et la dernière tiger en date, carrosserie toute alu.







une pure merveille :love:


----------



## benmoss (10 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Mouais c'est l'ère du tout vilan tu veux dire
> sinon le week précédent c'était la messe du kit car au royaume uni le "Stoneleigh Kit Car Show"
> 
> des tigers en pagaille, des replicas de *P4* partout, des *GTR*, des *type 48* (j'aime pas trop le nez)
> ...



t'aurait des photos histoire t'étancher ma soif

sur la première photo c'est moi ou il y a pas mal de replicas de GT40?

enfin que du bonheur...au moins les angliche savent faire du meeting auto:love:


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2008)

ze photos








































:style:


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2008)

plus de photos :
http://www.pistonheads.com/clubmans/stoneleigh/


----------



## benmoss (10 Mai 2008)

je sais pas pour vous mais quand je vois une GT40 je me dit...put***, cette voiture c'est quand même la plus anglaise des amerloques...
enfin sympa le meeting...faudra que j'ai jusque là un de ces 4...


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2008)

Pour les répliques de GT 40 c'est par ici que cela se passe en CheeseLand


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> pour les répliques de GT 40 c'est par ici que cela se passe en france



Oh, à mon humble avis, les meilleures répliques de GT40, ce sont encore celles faites par Ford himself !


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2008)

Je crois qu'un certain nombre de personnes sont pretes à en discuter surtout les petits gars de cape town
Leur replique a été testé par Clarkson et la réplique dépasse de loin l'originale.
Heureusement qu'il y a des foux furieux sur cette planète :style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

trop belle la p4


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Mai 2008)

Sympa Turbo aujourd'hui avec l'historique de notre fameuse DS et la grandissime Ferrari coupé V12 300 cv (250 GTO).​


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2008)

​

Click image


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

Prrrroprrriétaire voiture parrrticulièrrre être exploiteurrr masses laborrrrieuses, da ! Ennemi du peuple pas avoirrr drrrroit à prrrriorrrrité, niet, je foncer, nitchevo !


----------



## soget (11 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## kitetrip (11 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> ​
> 
> Click image


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

soget a dit:


> ​



joli son...

mais je préfère nettement le ronronnement d'un V8 FSI ou d'un boxer 6 cylindres:love::love:


----------



## soget (11 Mai 2008)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi. 

6 cylindres à plat, cylindrée 3,4l :love:


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2008)

Quand je pense que je connaît qqun qui a mis ça en sonnerie sur son mobile


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Quand je pense que je connaît qqun qui a mis ça en sonnerie sur son mobile



très discret:mouais:

mais y a pire


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2008)

J'imagine 

Klaxon


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Alors je te conseille ce site :
> 
> et de une
> 
> ...



J'ai vu  la même que la 3eme cet aprem : :love: 
Et j'ai aussi vu ça : 
Une mg b gt mais en beige   top !
J'aime bien la serie speciale de boxter (celle qui rend hommage a la spyder)


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2008)

Cet après midi au milieu de nulle part en Irlande (mais alors vraiment nulle part  ) organise par le rover club, une palanquée de classics, 3 DMC, des morris minor, spitfire, jag, rover bien sûr, des mustangs, bref un peu de tout ce qui se faisait en Europe (pas de GT40 ni ferrari)

la RS200 en blanc c'était sa première sortie après 4 ans et demie de travail !
pour grosso modo quelque chose comme 50.000 euros :mouais:
Deux S7 à base de fireblade, une à base de toyota avec supercharger et une morris minor avec un V8 Rover dedans, difficile à semer 

film 19 Mo


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

elle a plus de gueule comme ça





mais la GT6 reste ma préférée


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Euh je prefere en vert  
C'est plus "british" 
Je prefere egalement la gt6
Car la mg c'est tout riquiqui


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Euh je prefere en vert
> C'est plus "british"
> Je prefere egalement la gt6
> Car la mg c'est tout riquiqui



je parlais juste de la vue de la voiture...
de fait moi aussi je préfère le vert angliche

 même sur une 912 ça donne mieux

 tiens...vu tout près de chez moi...une TR4 blanche(le blanc aussi ça pète:love avec les phares "rally"...je suis conquit...

la série spéciale boxter dont tu parles c'est la RS60 je suppose...couleur métallisée avec l'intérieur cuir rouge......pas mal...mais je lui préfère une carrera 4 quand même


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> je parlais juste de la vue de la voiture...
> de fait moi aussi je préfère le vert angliche
> 
> même sur une 912 ça donne mieux
> ...


 oui c'est celle là .
Moi je prefere de toute façon les 911 996 turbo  
Car j'adore l'avant que je trouve plus reussi que sur les 997  
Enfin pour la boxter spyder édition , je la trouve classe mais chere ! (66000 euros je crois soit 10000 euros de plus qu'une boxter s)


----------



## kitetrip (12 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> oui c'est celle là .
> Moi je prefere de toute façon les 911 996 turbo
> Car j'adore l'avant que je trouve plus reussi que sur les 997



Ah oui  Je trouve que l'avant fait trop Boxter, j'aime pas du tout...
Et puis je préfère toujours les anciennes... Ma préférence va à la 964 :love:


----------



## benmoss (12 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ah oui  Je trouve que l'avant fait trop Boxter, j'aime pas du tout...
> Et puis je préfère toujours les anciennes... Ma préférence va à la 964 :love:



..la plus belle...

la 911 de 1ère génération évidemment:love:

et pis la 356...mais la vraie hein!...pas la réplique made in PGO


----------



## kitetrip (12 Mai 2008)

La plus belle je ne sais pas... Mais c'est celle qui est à cheval entre deux générations : la 993 (la dernière refroidie par air) et les anciennes, plus délicates à utiliser au quotidien : des voitures comme ça, c'est pas pour les laisser sous 4 couches de vernis dans un garage  (et pourtant je roule en ancienne )


----------



## benmoss (12 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> La plus belle je ne sais pas... Mais c'est celle qui est à cheval entre deux générations : la 993 (la dernière refroidie par air) et les anciennes, plus délicates à utiliser au quotidien : des voitures comme ça, c'est pas pour les laisser sous 4 couches de vernis dans un garage  (et pourtant je roule en ancienne )



j'ai quand même pas encore trouvé d'autre caisse de sport avec 130000 bornes au compteur...on peut essayer de faire mieux....mais le gars aura dur


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2008)

Pis Porsche c'est solide et fiable... il ne leur faut en général pas beaucoup plus de choses qu'un peu d'huile et d'essence...


----------



## benmoss (12 Mai 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Pis Porsche c'est solide et fiable... il ne leur faut en général pas beaucoup plus de choses qu'un peu d'huile et d'essence...





le commentaire du père d'un pote qui en avait une...



> quand j'ai fait 40000 km avec ma porsche....je vérifie les niveaux...
> regarde ce guignol avec sa "jolie" ferrari...
> si il arrive déjà à 40000 km juste en changeant quelques pièces, il pourra sabrer le champ'


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mai 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Pis Porsche c'est solide et fiable... il ne leur faut en général pas beaucoup plus de choses qu'un peu d'huile et d'essence...



et pis c'est même les voitures qui freinent le mieux au monde


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2008)

pis c'est les yppies qui en achetent, pis audi l'a ridiculisée avec son premier essai.
pis c'est plus la legende que la performance de nos jours 
un pis aller


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> et pis c'est même les voitures qui freinent le mieux au monde





naas a dit:


> pis c'est les yppies qui en achetent, pis audi l'a ridiculisée avec son premier essai.
> pis c'est plus la legende que la performance de nos jours
> un pis aller



Comme disait le renard : "Ces raisins sont trop verts, et bons pour les goujats"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

J'ai lu ça dans un livre (y'a longtemps) : Une porsche , ca peut faire 400 000 ou 500 000  km 
tranquillement sans changer de pieces... 
Pis c'est la meilleure marque au monde qui va racheter volkwagen   (enfin la moitié des action :rateau: )


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2008)

La nouvelle ferrari : 







:love: :love: :love:

Un peu plus d'infos : 
http://www.automobile-sportive.com/news.php?page=ferrari-california-roadster-cabre-20080513


> 13/05/2008 - Les premières photos officielles de la très attendue petite Ferrari F149, longtemps surnommée " Dino" (qui, elle, pourrait néanmoins apparaître en 2009), sont enfin dévoilées. Ce superbe roadster-coupé rebaptisé GT California, est donc le dernier né de la nouvelle génération de Ferrari lancée en 2004 avec 612 Scaglietti puis rejointe par la 430 Scuderia.
> 
> La Ferrari California fait partie de la famille des V8, mais celui-ci est placé en position centrale avant, contrairement à la berlinette 430, avec la boite de vitesse en arrière selon le principe "transaxle". Le 4300 cm3 à injection directe fournit 460 ch à 7500 tr/mn. La belle bondit de 0 à 100 km/h en moins de 4 secondes, aidée par sa transmission double embrayage à 7 rapports. Sans communiquer la consommation de carburant, Ferrari annonce un niveau d'émissions de CO2 à 310 g/km. Les écolos apprécieront le geste...
> 
> ...


----------



## kitetrip (13 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai lu ça dans un livre (y'a longtemps) : Une porsche , ca peut faire 400 000 ou 500 000  km
> * tranquillement sans changer de pieces*...
> Pis c'est la meilleure marque au monde qui va racheter volkwagen   (enfin la moitié des action :rateau: )



Oui enfin, à mon avis il faut respecter scrupuleusement les entretiens precrits par le constructeur (pompe à eau, courroie...)


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai lu ça dans un livre (y'a longtemps) : Une porsche , ca peut faire 400 000 ou 500 000  km
> tranquillement sans changer de pieces...
> Pis c'est la meilleure marque au monde qui va racheter volkwagen   (enfin la moitié des action :rateau: )



remarque bien que les premières porshes avaient BEAUCOUP de pièces de vw


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

C'est quoi cette histoire, Porsche et VW , ce sont deux marques s&#339;urs depuis toujours, les deux filles de herr Doktor Ferdinand Porsche !


----------



## benmoss (13 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> remarque bien que les premières porshes avaient BEAUCOUP de pièces de vw



pas que les premières...certaines porsche ont d'ailleurs été vendue sous deux casquettes différentes...parfois VW-porsche, parfois audi-porsche...
mais la plus belle des voitures communes est sans conteste la RS2:love:
pasque les 914, 28 et co c'est pas des porsche ça


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai lu ça dans un livre (y'a longtemps) : Une porsche , ca peut faire 400 000 ou 500 000  km
> tranquillement sans changer de pieces...
> Pis c'est la meilleure marque au monde qui va racheter volkwagen   (enfin la moitié des actions :rateau: )


J'avais oublié le "s" à action :rose:
Pascal : Oui mais c'etait porsche qui était à vw tandis que dans quelques mois , ça sera l'inverse..



kitetrip a dit:


> Oui enfin, à mon avis il faut respecter scrupuleusement les entretiens precrits par le constructeur (pompe à eau, courroie...)


Oui surement


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2008)

Bon, merci de vous rappeler que vous disposez de deux heures pour éditer vos messages&#8230; merci également de ne pas faire basculer toute comparaison vers un _flamewar_ inutile&#8230; même &#8220;pour de rire&#8221;.


----------



## benmoss (13 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'avais oublié le "s" à action :rose:
> Pascal : Oui mais c'etait porsche qui était à vw tandis que dans quelques mois , ça sera l'inverse..
> 
> 
> Oui surement



je pense qu'il n'avait rien à voir...

leur seul rapport s'était que ferdinand ai créé les deux...mais VW appartenait a l'état non

la loi allemande a été modifiée pour que porsche puisse acheter plus d'actions:mouais:
en plus y a eu une histoire d'OPA foirée mais je sais plus de quoi il retourne


----------



## kitetrip (13 Mai 2008)

VW et Porsche effectivement c'est une histoire d'amour...
Les premières Porches 356 partagaient beaucoup d'éléments avec la Coccinelle (moteur, chassis, suspenson), principalement pour des raisons de coûts. Heureusement, petit à petit les pièces communes devaient rares. Si la 356 avait son moteur à l'arrière, c'est simplement parce qu'il n'y avait pas les sous à l'époque pour faire autrement. Ironie de l'histoire, les propriétaires de Porsches aimaient cette architecture (il faut dire que c'était la mode à l'époque ) et finalement, au lieu d'un moteur central, Porsche a gardé son moteur en porte à faux arrière, donnant aux 911 ce côté "chaud" à conduire (même dernièrement, où Clarkson se prend un mur en GT3 )...


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> remarque bien que les premières porshes avaient BEAUCOUP de pièces de vw





Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire, Porsche et VW , ce sont deux marques s&#339;urs depuis toujours, les deux filles de herr Doktor Ferdinand Porsche !



je dis ça parce quand tu fais un kit car a base de vw, tu peux prendre beaucoup de composants porsche sans rien changer, juste à visser, ça c'est rare , très rare dans le monde du kit car, c'est ça l'histoire.


----------



## benmoss (13 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> VW et Porsche effectivement c'est une histoire d'amour...
> Les premières Porches 356 partagaient beaucoup d'éléments avec la Coccinelle (moteur, chassis, suspenson), principalement pour des raisons de coûts. Heureusement, petit à petit les pièces communes devaient rares. *Si la 356 avait son moteur à l'arrière, c'est simplement parce qu'il n'y avait pas les sous à l'époque pour faire autrement. Ironie de l'histoire, les propriétaires de Porsches aimaient cette architecture *(il faut dire que c'était la mode à l'époque ) et finalement, au lieu d'un moteur central, Porsche a gardé son moteur en porte à faux arrière, donnant aux 911 ce côté "chaud" à conduire (même dernièrement, où Clarkson se prend un mur en GT3 )...



ironie de l'histoire...tout les modèles avec moteur avant son peu respecté par les puristes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> VW et Porsche effectivement c'est une histoire d'amour...
> * Les premières Porches 356 partagaient beaucoup d'éléments avec la Coccinelle (moteur, chassis, suspenson), principalement pour des raisons de coûts. *Heureusement, petit à petit les pièces communes devaient rares. Si la 356 avait son moteur à l'arrière, c'est simplement parce qu'il n'y avait pas les sous à l'époque pour faire autrement. Ironie de l'histoire, les propriétaires de Porsches aimaient cette architecture (il faut dire que c'était la mode à l'époque ) et finalement, au lieu d'un moteur central, Porsche a gardé son moteur en porte à faux arrière, donnant aux 911 ce côté "chaud" à conduire (même dernièrement, où Clarkson se prend un mur en GT3 )...


Comme pour les chassis d'aujourd'hui (je pense a citroen ; peugeot et mitsubishi)
Les 356 a 1600 sont mes voitures préféres :love:


----------



## benmoss (13 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Comme pour les chassis d'aujourd'hui (je pense a citroen ; peugeot et mitsubishi)
> Les 356 a 1600 sont mes voitures préféres :love:



même moteur que dans la 912...c'est triste que cette "911" bridée n'ai pas trouvé ses amateurs

vu tantôt...





maserati 300S...:love:

au son j'ai d'abord cru entendre la corolla d'un pote qui attend le fric pour changer son pot


----------



## kitetrip (13 Mai 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> La nouvelle ferrari :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas du tout fan de l'arrière... A voir ce que celà donne une fois capoté (pardon, avec le toit).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

J'adore :love:


----------



## benmoss (14 Mai 2008)

bon....
sur ce...
on met le mode [critiquons Ferrari-adulons Porsche] sur OFF...

j'aime encore bien cette petite...c'est vrai le design de son arrière train n'est pas à la hauteur de celui de l'avant..mais il est quand même moins grotesque que celui de la 612


----------



## kitetrip (14 Mai 2008)

Les échappements rappellent ceux que la Lexus IS-F (belle voiture  au passage )






Mais je trouve que celà ne passe pas bien sur la Ferrari.


----------



## benmoss (14 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Les échappements rappellent ceux que la Lexus IS-F (belle voiture  au passage )
> 
> 
> 
> Mais je trouve que celà ne passe pas bien sur la Ferrari.



je crois que les concepts développés pour le marché amerloque nous échappe:mouais:...

quand je vois une superamerica  je la trouve pas top...

mais bon comment des gars qui jubilent devant une Viper peuvent-ils être considérés comme ayant du goût 


désoley pour ceux qui apprécient


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

En même temps tu n'as pas tort..
Pour la ferarri on Pense d'abord a une américaine..(si on enleve le logo  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> mais bon comment des gars qui jubilent devant une Viper peuvent-ils être considérés comme ayant du goût



Ben, c'est facile, il suffit de regarder certaines italiennes pour apprécier la Viper


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mai 2008)

t'as pas trouvé une photo plus pourrie sur google image?  

La zonda, elle fait completement bestiale! pour l'avoir vu de "visu", elle fait terriblement agressive, tu as l'impression qu'elle te sauter à la gorge.
à coté, une viper fait presque "soft", policée, c'est dire!!!


----------



## kitetrip (15 Mai 2008)

Ma préférence va à la Sagaris :






Et oui, j'ai eu la chance de monter dedans :love:
Quel intérieur, j'adore... Et le rugissement du Speed Six, c'était magique :love::love:

Et je reste fan de la mkI avec ses échappements latéraux... Dommage que TVR n'existe plus


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2008)

Les zonda sont moches depuis le premier jour, j'ai jamais aimé ces voitures, de face, de profil, de dessus, de coté, pas belles.

A coté une diablo ou une countach sera toujours la preferée des gamins dans leur chambre


----------



## Paradise (15 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ma préférence va à la Sagaris :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore la Sagaris, avec la touche de fun du le toit qui est bombé d'un coté   (Pour laisser passer le casque du condu... Pilote   )


----------



## iMax (15 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Les échappements rappellent ceux que la Lexus IS-F (belle voiture  au passage )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est laid.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Elle est vraiment belle cette is-f (sauf le nom... )


----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Elle est vraiment belle cette is-f (sauf le nom... )



Chacun son trip...


----------



## benmoss (17 Mai 2008)

assez belle..sauf les phares qui ressortent...


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2008)




----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2008)

Ça me plait déjà plus.  

Quoique je préfère Ferrari.


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Mai 2008)

Deux DB9 en moins de 50 mètres cette après midi place de la Madeleine (immat 75 et 92), pas d'AP sur moi, j'en rage.
Il y a un vrai problème de pouvoir d'achat en France...


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2008)

Pas une question de problème de pouvoir d'achat..
La production n'est pas assez élevée,, sinon on en verrait plus


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Mai 2008)

C'est vrai, la mienne je l'aurai dans 40 ans 




​ C'est vraiment une voiture magnifique, une vraie oeuvre d'art​


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2008)

Oui superbe :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Je l'avait vue au mondial de l'automobile 2004 : superbe ! un des mes meilleurs souvenirs ce mondial :love: :love: 
Ps : cette aston en rouge (foncé) ou en vert (british) avec un interieur beige....:love:


----------



## benmoss (17 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> C'est vrai, la mienne je l'aurai dans 40 ans
> 
> ​ C'est vraiment une voiture magnifique, une vraie oeuvre d'art​




ouai au prix de certains ancêtres...dans 40 ce sera pas celle là mais une neuve pour moi:mouais:


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2008)

J'en vois regulièrement devant notre bureau, et c'est vrai qu'elles ont une belle gueule.
il parait que le son du pot d'echappement aussi est fantastique.
tiens rien que pour toi:
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/index.asp?c=12

et puis ça aussi http://www.pistonheads.com/astonmartin/ 


Maintenant, à partir d'une ford mustang, on peux faire de jolies choses. 

dixit 007

en plus serieux tu peux avoir des db7 et autres pour des prix "abordables"


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2008)

Et là on rêve d'une photo de l'Amok avec sa vieille Traction... 







via bienbienbien.net


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et là on rêve d'une photo de l'Amok avec sa vieille Traction...
> 
> 
> 
> http://bienbienbien.net/2008/05/19/ma-fiat-na-pas-pris-une-ride-elle/


_Une Ford T, Webo, c'était une Ford T..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _Une Ford T, Webo, c'était une Ford T..._




Pas du tout, regarde mieux la photo !


----------



## soget (22 Mai 2008)

​clic image


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, regarde mieux la photo !



Mince, ils ont verrouillé leur site, et comme j'avais l'image en cache, j'ai pas réalisé. Je la remets !


----------



## kitetrip (22 Mai 2008)

N'étant pas fan de Renault, j'avoue qu'ils ont fait des efforts sur le concept de Laguna Coupé 
A voir le résultat définitif, en espérant qu'ils vont pas nous refaire le coup de la Twingo II (concept génial, voiture de série banale).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Moi j'amais bien l'ancien concept de la laguna coupé : la fluence  
je l'ai vu en vrai au mondial et elle en jette !


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, ils ont verrouillé leur site, et comme j'avais l'image en cache, j'ai pas réalisé. Je la remets !


:rateau:


----------



## soget (24 Mai 2008)

:love:
Laguna coupé​


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2008)

soget a dit:


> :love:
> Laguna coupé​




J'ai du mal avec ce modèle ... De mon point de vue, l'avant et l'arrière sont ratés. les phares sont bizarres ...

Que donnent les résultats de vente de du modèle standard. il doit faire oublier les problèmes qualités des moteurs diesels de l'ancien modèle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> De mon point de vue, l'avant et l'arrière sont ratés. les phares sont bizarres ...



Ben, tu sais, depuis le rachat de Nissan par Renault, il était fatal qu'à un moment ou un autre, les styles se mélangent, là, par exemple, l'avant, ils l'ont pompé sur une 350Z !




A la réflexion, un peu l'arrière aussi, hein 




Toute la bagnole, quoi :mouais:

Bon, d'après toi, donc, ils ont quand même réussi le milieu


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mai 2008)

C'est vrai ces dernière Laguna, on dirai un mix de pas mal de voiture qu'on a  l'habitude de voir. Mais bon, je préfère voir les autres voitures plutôt que cetle Laguna ^^ En regardant bien le mileu est bien réussi 



ScubaARM a dit:


> C'est vrai, la mienne je l'aurai dans 40 ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...




D'ailleurs pas loin de chez moi ( en Allemagne ) il y avait un magasin Aston Martin, avec notamment la Vanquish etc.. dedans, il a pas tenue 6 mois le magasin .. A la place il y a Range Rover + Jaguar ^^


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, d'après toi, donc, ils ont quand même réussi le milieu



Disons que Oui  


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toute la bagnole, quoi :mouais:



Nan, ils ont gardé le moteur à pédale de Renault   

Pourtant ils ont du savoir faire les ingé de chez Nissan ( Skyline  )

Dire que Renault s'intéresse à Saab. S'ils se mettent à copier les intérieurs, ça promet...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Trop commune la laguna coupé...je préferais la fluence


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

En fait, je pense que la ressemblance avec la 350Z n'est pas un hasard, Renault avait déjà fait le coup, il y a un peu plus de 20 ans avec la Fuego et ses faux airs de Porsche 924/944 ! Ils cherchent sans doute à s'attirer la clientèle des admirateurs de l'originale, qui ne peuvent pas se la payer !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Oui tout a fait ! 
Mais j'aimais bien la fluence , pas toi ?


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, je pense que la ressemblance avec la 350Z n'est pas un hasard, Renault avait déjà fait le coup, il y a un peu plus de 20 ans avec la Fuego et ses faux airs de Porsche 924/944 ! Ils cherchent sans doute à s'attirer la clientèle des admirateurs de l'originale, qui ne peuvent pas se la payer !



Sauf que ce sera très probablement des tarifs tout à fait comparables.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Sauf que ce sera très probablement des tarifs tout à fait comparables.



Là, j'ai du mal à le croire, une berline Laguna haut de game full options au tarif d'avril 2008 coûte déjà 3500 &#8364; de moins qu'une 350Z d'entrée de gamme , sans option&#8230; au tarif janvier 2004, alors même si la coupé coûte 10 000 &#8364; de plus que la berline, on sera encore bien 25000 &#8364; moins cher qu'une 350Z haut de gamme  neuve


----------



## kitetrip (25 Mai 2008)

soget a dit:


> :love:
> Laguna coupé​



Je la trouve plutôt réussi, avec son arrière façon Aston Martin et ses flancs de Fluence


----------



## benmoss (25 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je la trouve plutôt réussi, avec son arrière façon Aston Martin et ses flancs de Fluence



c'est pas digne des français ça....on dirai un design à la chinoise...:mouais:
on prend un poil de cette voiture, plus un bout de celle-là...et voilà

mais apparemment c'est devenu une habitude...
la nouvelle C5 c'est pareil...un mélange des berlines allemandes...





et je parle pas de la 308 RZ






mais ce qui me fait plaisir en tant que fan de la marque...c'est que le design est pompé de chez audi


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Mai 2008)

Les chinois font du design ? lol nan c'est une blague ?


----------



## benmoss (25 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Les chinois font du design ? lol nan c'est une blague ?



ben justement....c'est bien là le problème....

quand j'ai vu des pubs pour une SUV qu'il comptaient vendre en europe, ils avaient pris l'avant d'un et l'arrière d'un X3...


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Mai 2008)

dingue ça... quand je pense que ce pays de nazes avait à peine l'électricité il y a 20 ans


----------



## benmoss (25 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:
			
		

> dingue ça... quand je pense que ce pays de n**** avait à peine l'électricité il y a 20 ans


[mode hors sujet = ON]

ils sont pas nettement plus avancé dans certaines provinces

[mode hors sujet = OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

de toute façon , les français veulent s'aligner sur les allemends (luxe , prix...)
surtout renault avec le design classique


----------



## rizoto (25 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> de toute façon , les français veulent s'aligner sur les allemends (luxe , prix...)
> surtout renault avec le design classique



Ca ne serait pas un mauvais positionnement. Mais le Design ne suffira pas ...


----------



## benmoss (25 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ca ne serait pas un mauvais positionnement. Mais le Design ne suffira pas ...



une excellent positionnement...mais il faut innover et pas copier...ou alors plus subtilement que pour le moment

des moteurs aussi...là ou les schleu mettent 450ch dans leur modèle sport...les renault et peugeot font dans les 200ch...ces moteurs qui sont milieu de gamme en allemagne


----------



## fable (25 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> une excellent positionnement...mais il faut innover et pas copier...ou alors plus subtilement que pour le moment
> 
> des moteurs aussi...là ou les schleu mettent 450ch dans leur modèle sport...les renault et peugeot font dans les 200ch...ces moteurs qui sont milieu de gamme en allemagne


En Allemagne il existe des autoroutes sans limitation de vitesse   

Et puis moi qui suis belge, je trouve que les Français n'ont pas tout à fait la même conception des autoroutes que nous France: 2 bandes en majorité Belgique et Allemagne: 3 bandes quasi partout.

De plus, je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'avoir 450ch dans une berline...


----------



## benmoss (25 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> En Allemagne il existe des autoroutes sans limitation de vitesse


oui mais tellement congestionnée que les "grandes" vitesses sont difficiles à atteindre(dixit un pote qui a essayé)



fable a dit:


> Et puis moi qui suis belge, je trouve que les Français n'ont pas tout à fait la même conception des autoroutes que nous France: 2 bandes en majorité Belgique et Allemagne: 3 bandes quasi partout.



tu a pas inversé...pour avoir déjà traversé la France je vois très peu d'autoroutes 2 bandes...ou alors sur les périph'..et pis par rapport à chez nous les limitations de vitesses sont déjà plus logique en France...130...c'est mieux que 120
les allemands, eux, ils ont compris...pas de limites sur certaines portions...j'avais vu les stats et le nombre d'accidents était moindre:love:



fable a dit:


> De plus,je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'avoir 450ch dans une berline...



le débat à déjà eu lieu quelques pages avant...
donc je vais pas refaire l'argumentaire...(trop long)


----------



## rizoto (25 Mai 2008)

Je confirme pour les autoroutes allemands même si c'est possible d'allumer un peu.

Niveau belgique, il faut voir l'état des autoroutes. C'est pas toujours joli, joli


----------



## benmoss (25 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je confirme pour les autoroutes allemands même si c'est possible d'allumer un peu.
> 
> Niveau belgique, il faut voir l'état des autoroutes. C'est pas toujours joli, joli



c'est même *pas du tout* joli...


----------



## kitetrip (25 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> tu a pas inversé...pour avoir déjà traversé la France je vois très peu d'autoroutes 2 bandes...



Tours-Poitiers, la moitié en 2 bandes... 7,90 pour 100km 
La nationale est en bon état, pas de quoi la bouder 




> de toute façon , les français veulent s'aligner sur les allemends (luxe , prix...)
> surtout renault avec le design classique



Je pense que c'est la presse spécialisée qui pousse le bouchon trop loin... A chaque test de française, y'a presque toujours la phrase "les voitures allemandes sont mieux construites" 
Boh au moins, il reste le confort aux françaises : à la maison on a eu une Audi A4 et ensuite une 306 2.0 16v, je vous laisse deviner qui est la plus confortable


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je confirme pour les autoroutes allemands même si c'est possible d'allumer un peu.
> 
> Niveau belgique, il faut voir l'état des autoroutes. C'est pas toujours joli, joli


Mais qu'est ce qu'elles sont bien éclairées


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Tours-Poitiers, la moitié en 2 bandes... 7,90 pour 100km
> La nationale est en bon état, pas de quoi la bouder



Tours Poitiers (Poitiers sud pour moi), par l'autoroute : environ 45/50 mn, par la nationale, dans le meilleur des cas : 1h30/1h45, mais le plus souvent plus de 2H, même sans nids de poule, ça fait une différence, non (et je parle pas des radars qui attendent au bas des descentes, et qui te flashes dès 95 Km/h, pour peu que tu aies oublier de faire la dite descente avec le pieds sur le frein) ?


----------



## soget (28 Mai 2008)

Cliquer sur l'image​


----------



## benmoss (28 Mai 2008)

soget a dit:


> http://www.vimeo.com/1070453?pg=embed&sec=1070453
> Cliquer sur l'image​



là, déjà, ça me parle plus:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> ...
> 
> De plus, je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'avoir 450ch dans une berline...



Moi non plus...

en dessous de 650, ça peut pas rouler bien.


----------



## benmoss (28 Mai 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Moi non plus...
> 
> en dessous de 650, ça peut pas rouler bien.


----------



## kitetrip (28 Mai 2008)

soget a dit:


> http://stephane.oget.free.fr/imagesforum/LP 560-4.jpg
> Cliquer sur l'image​



Bah  C'est la vue intérieure de ma vieille Mini


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

pardon


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Moi non plus...
> 
> en dessous de 650, ça peut pas rouler bien.


Pas vrai ! 
758 est un minimum


----------



## iYogi (28 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas vrai !
> 758 est un minimum



Bof, avec 2 CV c'est le pied !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Si elle a un moteur de 760ch c'est parfait


----------



## iYogi (28 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si elle a un moteur de 760ch c'est parfait



  Oui la mienne elle décoiffe ! ! !


----------



## naas (28 Mai 2008)

poids/puissance, POIDS / PUISSANCE !!! c'est ça qui est important pas le nb de chevaux !


----------



## naas (28 Mai 2008)

Au fait je cherche un bon soudeur mon support moteur est quelque peu .... brisé en 3 :sick:
c'est bien les suspensions extra ferme, mais sur les routes de montagne le châssis lui, il aime moins


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> poids/puissance, POIDS / PUISSANCE !!! c'est ça qui est important pas le nb de chevaux !



d'ailleurs, j'ai  lu un article ou Ferrari indiquait que sa prochaine supercar (remplaçant l'enzo donc) aurait sensiblement la même puissance, mais peserait moins lourd :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> poids/puissance, POIDS / PUISSANCE !!! c'est ça qui est important pas le nb de chevaux !



Hum, même ça, ça a ses limites, il y a bien d'autres facteurs qui peuvent entrer en ligne de compte, ce qui fait qu'une Honda NSX R de 2002, bien allumée (un peu plus de 480 ch pour 1100 Kg) qui a 2,27 Kg à tirer par cheval accélère plus fort qu'une Ginetta de 1964 gonflée à 234 ch pour 420 Kg, soit environ 1,79 Kg/ch, (10,4" au 400m DA contre 11,9" pour la Ginetta) et tournait environ 5" plus vite au tour sur l'ancien tracé de Monaco.


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2008)

il y a aussi l'aérodynamique, c'ets sur, et les pneus, et les suspat', etc.
mais le rapport poids puissance est completement mis de coté, il n'y a que la puissance qui fait vendre...

Il n'y a qu'a voir les RS6 et autres breaks qui depassent les 500Ch pour un poids apporchant des 2 tonnes...


----------



## kitetrip (29 Mai 2008)

Je pense que le poids puissance joue surtout sur les sensations (sentiment d'agilité)...
Dans une berline de 192ch je m'amuse moins que dans ma Mini de 45ch , pesant trois fois moins...


----------



## benmoss (29 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je pense que le poids puissance joue surtout sur les sensations (sentiment d'agilité)...
> Dans une berline de 192ch je m'amuse moins que dans ma Mini de 45ch , pesant trois fois moins...



pareil avec ma polo de 70ch...bien plus de sensation que dans l'audi 130ch...:love:


----------



## naas (29 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum, même ça, ça a ses limites, il y a bien d'autres facteurs qui peuvent entrer en ligne de compte, ce qui fait qu'une Honda NSX R de 2002, bien allumée (un peu plus de 480 ch pour 1100 Kg) qui a 2,27 Kg à tirer par cheval accélère plus fort qu'une Ginetta de 1964 gonflée à 234 ch pour 420 Kg, soit environ 1,79 Kg/ch, (10,4" au 400m DA contre 11,9" pour la Ginetta) et tournait environ 5" plus vite au tour sur l'ancien tracé de Monaco.


Ca c'est de la comparaison, entre 2002 et 1964 tu as pas plus récent ? 
genre elise contre viper par exemple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Ca c'est de la comparaison, entre 2002 et 1964 tu as pas plus récent ?
> genre elise contre viper par exemple.



Je compare ce pour quoi j'ai des chiffres, et j'ai choisi celles ci parce que 234 ch pour 420 Kg,, avec un rapport P/P de moins de 1,8 ça n'est pas si facile à trouver. A noter que face à la même NSX-R mais non modifiée, de série (120/130Kg de plus, 130 ch de moins), la Ginetta s'impose malgré ses 150 ch de handicap, elle est certes vieille, mais est encore capable de faire des ronds autour de la majorité des voitures de série non gonflées actuelles (d'ailleurs, dans la seconde section du circuit de Monaco, du Casino au Portier, elle faisait 8/10ème de mieux que la NSX, qui la battait uniquement grace aux passages (relativement) rapides des premières et troisième sections) !


----------



## fable (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fais des recherches mais j'ai pas trouvé de post en parlant, mais si toutefois c'était le cas veuillez m'en excuser...

Je post pou vous demandez vos avis sur cette petite chose:




:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Personnellement je la trouve bien réussie, surtout au niveau des portières


----------



## benmoss (29 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai fais des recherches mais j'ai pas trouvé de post en parlant, mais si toutefois c'était le cas veuillez m'en excuser...
> 
> ...



ben euh...perso..euh...je la trouve...euh

italienne:mouais:...

mais évidemment si tu parles seulement du design(et *uniquement* du design)...
franchement réussie


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Je post pou vous demandez vos avis sur cette petite chose:
> Toph trop grande​



A mon avis, tu devrais éviter de poster des photos d'un tel poids. Comme ça, elle va aussi bien et ne met pas une demi minute à s'afficher (et encore, moi, j'ai un accès internet assez performant) !


----------



## doudou83 (29 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A mon avis, tu devrais éviter de poster des photos d'un tel poids. Comme ça, elle va aussi bien et ne met pas une demi minute à s'afficher (et encore, moi, j'ai un accès internet assez performant) !



Oui comme le dit Alèm : ahrrrrrr le poids non de dieu ,1er avertissement !!!   100ko maxi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui comme le dit Alèm : ahrrrrrr le poids non de dieu ,1er avertissement !!!   100ko maxi !



Oui, mais Alem, lui, en plus, il cogne !


----------



## kitetrip (1 Juin 2008)

Je reviens de mon baptème  d'une voiture de plus de 500ch...  525ch pour être précis 
Un V8 envoutant, qui pousse tout le temps raaah cette poussée qui n'en finit plus :love:
Le poids de 2 tonnes ne se ressent pas à l'accélération, seulement dans les virages et encore... La voiture est fixée à la route bref une petite heure de bonheur 

Vous n'avez pas encore trouvé ? Aller un indice : elle n'a que deux portes


----------



## benmoss (1 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je reviens de mon baptème  d'une voiture de plus de 500ch...  525ch pour être précis
> Un V8 envoutant, qui pousse tout le temps raaah cette poussée qui n'en finit plus :love:
> Le poids de 2 tonnes ne se ressent pas à l'accélération, seulement dans les virages et encore... La voiture est fixée à la route bref une petite heure de bonheur
> 
> Vous n'avez pas encore trouvé ? Aller un indice : elle n'a que deux portes



genre allemande?

j'ai une petite idée sur la voiture...

note...y a pas 100000 caisses qui pèsent 2 tonnes avec 525 ch...enfin...surtout avec 2 portes


----------



## kitetrip (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (1 Juin 2008)

Magnifique, une vraie rivale de la S4 (entre autre)


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2008)

elles sont bien moches, fades et communes toutes les deux&#8230; elles sont où les bagnoles avec un minimum de classe&#8230; (la deuche, la "lotus" de naas, etc&#8230 hein ? elles sont où ? là ce que je vois c'est de l'attribut de néo-bourgeois ou d'arrivistes&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Magnifique, une vraie rivale de la S4 (entre autre)



Une CL n'est pas vraiment concurrente d'une A4 , même d'une S4 
C'est une limousine à 2 portes avec un grs moteur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

D'accord avec toi et puis ce n'est pas le même prix


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2008)

les prix du coupé CL sont au niveau de prix des Classe S ou des SL, en fonction des moteurs (et je parle pas des options :rateau: )


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> elles sont bien moches, fades et communes toutes les deux elles sont où les bagnoles avec un minimum de classe (la deuche, la "lotus" de naas, etc) hein ? elles sont où ? là ce que je vois c'est de l'attribut de néo-bourgeois ou d'arrivistes



Je suis d'accord avec toi, les voitures "courantes", berlines allemandes comprises, sont d'une uniformité décourageante...
Par conte, dans les petits constructeurs, il y a encore des voitures étonnantes, marrantes ou sexy en diable :love:


----------



## benmoss (2 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Une CL n'est pas vraiment concurrente d'une A4 , même d'une S4
> C'est une limousine à 2 portes avec un grs moteur



plutôt rivale des RS6 et S8 ...la S4 a coté c'est le jouet du gamin...


----------



## kitetrip (2 Juin 2008)

Force est d'avouer que je préfère largement les anciennes, c'est d'ailleurs pour celà que j'en possède une... Mais une voiture de 525ch, je n'avais jamais vu ni posé mes fesses dedans. Pourtant, la poussée est la plus monstrueuse que j'ai pu testée (après ClioRS, 21 turbo, 535i...) : de toute façon c'est la plus puissante...

Après c'est vrai que ça fait arriviste, neo-bourgeois, etc... mais bon, quand on a les moyens, ne boudons pas notre bonheur  Et quand on n'a pas les moyens (comme moi ), autant se tourner vers quelque chose d'accessible sans pour autant dénigrer ce que l'on ne pourra jamais avoir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Euh a ce prix je prefere une p'tite porsche 
même une boxter


----------



## kitetrip (2 Juin 2008)

Pour ce prix, une RS4 Avant, une remorque et... une Caterham


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Pour ce prix, une RS4 Avant, une remorque et... une Caterham



Pffttt une Caterham  Petit joueur ! Le Tank, ça, c'est une voiture d'homme !


----------



## kitetrip (2 Juin 2008)

:rateau: 

J'avais vu un reportage là-dessus... Un moteur de tank faut vraiment être barré 

Pour rester dans la catégorie engin de fou homologué route  :






(donc d'accord, ils en ont pas homologué des masses  )


----------



## La mouette (2 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Ud4M7RGF2s&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Ud4M7RGF2s&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

elle est belle cette koenigsegg :love:
il allait faire une crise cardiaque le gars !


----------



## iMax (2 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> elles sont bien moches, fades et communes toutes les deux elles sont où les bagnoles avec un minimum de classe (la deuche, la "lotus" de naas, etc) hein ? elles sont où ? là ce que je vois c'est de l'attribut de néo-bourgeois ou d'arrivistes



La deuche ? Chez moi a coté de la Twingo.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> amazing video!!!


:love: :love: :love:
Tu n'as pas la video du second essai promis à la fin de la video, avec l'aileron?


----------



## sylko (2 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> Tu n'as pas la video du second essai promis à la fin de la video, avec l'aileron?



Avec l'aileron...

[YOUTUBE]cggVCGmM9qA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juin 2008)

merci, mais je demandais la video de l'essai du stig avec la CCX avec l'aileron et le pare choc réparé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Roh l'exigent !! :hein::mouais::rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (3 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> merci, mais je demandais la video de l'essai du stig avec la CCX avec l'aileron et le pare choc réparé




[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PW7Q0Q1BZW4&hl=fr"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PW7Q0Q1BZW4&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> La deuche ? Chez moi a coté de la Twingo.



Il y a encore des gens qui ont du goût dans ce bas-monde.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup :zen
D'ailleurs, cette CCX a eu le record du tour un moment, avant de perdre face à la "ascari, pour 3/10e


----------



## soget (3 Juin 2008)

Cest un vrai miracle


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2008)

c'est à cause du diesel


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2008)

La caméra avait un peu de mal à localiser les morceau :rateau:
C'est assez miraculeux .. qu'il survive à ça  ( pas la caméra hein )


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> La deuche ? Chez moi a coté de la Twingo.



ouai mais toi t'existes pas !


----------



## sylko (5 Juin 2008)

soget a dit:


> Cest un vrai miracle


 
Ces bagnoles à fond plat, dès qu'un peu d'air passe en dessous, ça se retourne comme une crêpe. 

Il a eu, en effet, un sacré bol. Tout comme le pilote monégasque Stéphane Ortelli, il y a quelques semaines, à Monza.

[YOUTUBE]lNkySVNNpog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (6 Juin 2008)

Ca fait pas vraiment vroum vroum, mais ça pulse.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2008)

Déballage d'une Reventon :
http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=7374


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Déballage d'une Reventon :
> http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=7374



La photo N° 10 suggère-t-elle que par mesure d'économie, cette  Euh  ce "véhicule" a été doté de pneus équipant normalement les Opel Corsa ? :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2008)

non 
c'est des pneus speciaux pour la corse


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> non
> c'est des pneus speciaux pour la corse



Euuuh  Nan, c'est bien écrit "Corsa", pas "Corsica"


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2008)

t'as p'tet raison alors...  
Par contre, ça doit être compliquer à monter sur une cora, des pneus de 335/30 ZR 18 
tu crois que chez speedy, ils vont accepter de monter ces pneus sur une corsa 1,2l?


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Déballage d'une Reventon :
> http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=7374



 wouaw ça c'est du unboxing terrible cette soucoupe volante


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2008)

C'est autre chose que de deballer un macbook ou un iphone ça!


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

Non! c'est juste un peu plus difficile à poser sur son bureau


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2008)

si tu achetes une reventon, tu peux surement acheter un bureau de plus grande taille...


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

Non tu peux plus.. justement


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2008)

Si une personne à 1 million d'euros à mettre dans une voiture (2 places seulement, même pas cabriuolet  ), j'espere qu'il a déjà une belle maison et quelques autres voitures...


----------



## soget (6 Juin 2008)

Cliquer sur l'image​


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ca fait pas vraiment vroum vroum, mais ça pulse.



Impressionnant  Et quel silence


----------



## sylko (6 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Impressionnant  Et quel silence



On jurerait ma Sylkomobile


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Si une personne à 1 million d'euros à mettre dans une voiture (2 places seulement, même pas cabriuolet  ), j'espere qu'il a déjà une belle maison et quelques autres voitures...




Je pense bien surtout pour ce genre de voiture 
Mais il n'est pas rare de voir des gens engloutir leur salaire entier dans le leasing de leur voiture et qui mangent des pommes de terres à l'eau toute la semaine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

C'est bien vrai ! moultes personnes le font !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est bien vrai ! moultes personnes le font !




Moult ! comme "beaucoup", sa traduction en français moderne, "moult" est invariable !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

Merci de m'avoir corrigé  !
Je serai moins bête maintenant.


----------



## benmoss (7 Juin 2008)

soget a dit:


> l*es nouveaux jouets...?*
> Cliquer sur l'image​



j'allais le dire:love::love:

tu arpentes les sites des concessionnaires ou quoi:mouais:


----------



## soget (7 Juin 2008)

Apple et Porsche les seules marques qui me font:love:

 Malheureusement, pour le moment, je n'ai que le Mac à la maison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2008)

soget a dit:


> Apple et Porsche les seules marques qui me font:love:
> 
> Malheureusement, pour le moment, je n'ai que le Mac à la maison.



Tu peux toujours brancher ça à ton Mac


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux toujours brancher ça à ton Mac


Tiens j'ai exactement ce même modèle depuis plus d'un an


----------



## soget (7 Juin 2008)

Ou ça


----------



## kitetrip (7 Juin 2008)

Demain c'est le grand prix de tours, des voitures de toutes époques qui vont tourner dans le centre ville, à ne pas manquer pour de belles photos et vibrer aux sons de belles mécaniques


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2008)

soget a dit:


> Ou ça



ou ça


----------



## benmoss (7 Juin 2008)

soget a dit:


> Apple et Porsche les seules marques qui me font&#8230;:love:
> 
> &#8230; *Malheureusement, pour le moment, je n'ai que le Mac à la maison*.



:mouais::mouais:

estime toi heureux....

moi je n'ai ni l'un...ni l'autre

mais j'ai une poubelles Porsche

par contre les autres trucs avec la griffes Designed by Porsche...j'adhère à moitié...ça n'a d'ailleurs aucun rapport avec le design de leurs caisses...

ou un rapport lointain:mouais:


----------



## kitetrip (8 Juin 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> par contre les autres trucs avec la griffes Designed by Porsche...j'adhère à moitié...ça n'a d'ailleurs aucun rapport avec le design de leurs caisses...
> 
> ou un rapport lointain:mouais:



Y'a pas de rapport  Et puis le design minimaliste, je commence à m'en lasser 
Tiens prise cet aprem :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

mercedes 300sl ?


----------



## kitetrip (8 Juin 2008)

Presque !
190SL


----------



## two (12 Juin 2008)

une voiture qui remets pas mal de choses en question du point de vue carosserie

[YOUTUBE]EP6wOrdtxvY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kTYiEkQYhWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fable (12 Juin 2008)

J' :love::love::love:


----------



## kitetrip (12 Juin 2008)

two a dit:


> une voiture qui remets pas mal de choses en question du point de vue carosserie
> 
> [youtube]EP6wOrdtxvY[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]kTYiEkQYhWY[/youtube]



Ah c'est sûr ils ont fait fort 
Qui disait que les marques allemandes ne savaient faire que des moteurs   

En même temps, de la part d'un ancien fournisseur pour l'aéronautique, ils ont du se rappeler que les premiers avions étaient également faits de toile tendue


----------



## fable (12 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ah c'est sûr ils ont fait fort
> Qui disait que les marques allemandes ne savaient faire que des moteurs
> 
> En même temps, de la part d'un ancien fournisseur pour l'aéronautique, ils ont du se rappeler que les premiers avions étaient également faits de toile tendue


Oui, enfin là c'est un peu plus que de la toile...

Si j'ai bien compris c'est de l'aluminium souple et du Lycra.


----------



## iMax (12 Juin 2008)

Déjà vue...

Ce concept est vraiment fabuleux et quelle ligne, quelle finesse... ! RRrrrrr ... :love:


----------



## iMax (12 Juin 2008)

Ah, au fait... J'ai fini les travaux et passé le contrôle technique 















Reste un soufflet de cardan bouffé par une fouine à changer, une vidange et un réglage de l'allumage à faire et la belle sera prête pour les vacances estivales en Corse.


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2008)

C'est à toi la sm derrière ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2008)

Le Blog Auto


----------



## Chang (13 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai que cette BM a de la gueule. Je suis pas fan de leur design en general mais la c'est vraiment race, epure ... tres joli !!! 














:love:​


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2008)

naas a dit:


> C'est à toi la sm derrière ?



Malheureusement non...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Reste un soufflet de cardan bouffé par une fouine à change



 :affraid: :affraid: Ça bouffe vraiment n'importe quoi, ces bêtes là :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Le Blog Auto


ça s'est du bling-bling


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ça s'est du bling-bling



Sérieux je sais pas combien ils ont de clients en faisant des choses pareilles :affraid:


----------



## sylko (17 Juin 2008)

Je suis tombé sur ces images.





















V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V

Ford Focus Ghia. Concept car ...de 1992. Impressionnant, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur ces images.
> 
> Plusieurs toph
> 
> ...



Le truc rond derrière, c'est là qu'on met la clé pour la remonter ?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2008)

pour ceux qui causent angliche comme les caniches, un joli conte de papas-Noïel


----------



## iMax (20 Juin 2008)

P**ain !


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> En même temps, de la part d'un ancien fournisseur pour l'aéronautique, ils ont du se rappeler que les premiers avions étaient également faits de toile tendue




BMW a toujours une division aviation ... d'ailleurs ils ont racheter Roll Royce (auto pas aviation) par orgueil


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ford Focus Ghia. Concept car ...de 1992. Impressionnant, non?



C'est marrant la gouttière pour récupérer dans l'habitacle l'eau de la partie arrière


----------



## kitetrip (8 Juillet 2008)

Et voilà je suis propriétaire d'une Lupo TDI 3 litres 
Encore plus économique qu'une Prius 

Il ne reste plus à vendre ma chère Austin Mini :rose:


----------



## rizoto (8 Juillet 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et voilà je suis propriétaire d'une Lupo TDI 3 litres
> Encore plus économique qu'une Prius
> 
> Il ne reste plus à vendre ma chère Austin Mini :rose:



C'est pas le même gabarit non plus :hein:


----------



## benmoss (8 Juillet 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et voilà je suis propriétaire d'une Lupo TDI 3 litres
> Encore plus économique qu'une Prius
> 
> Il ne reste plus à vendre ma chère Austin Mini :rose:



une lupo?

occaze?

revend pas ta mini  ( a part si t'a vraiment pas le choix... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et voilà je suis propriétaire d'une Lupo TDI 3 litres




:affraid: Un moteur de 3 litres dans une Lupo  Ils ont mis le poste de conduite dans le coffre arrière ? :mouais:

Ça s'rait pas plutôt une 1,3 litres ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Juillet 2008)

non, c'est sa consommation moyenne, mis en avant comme argument de vente 

t'imagine un bon V8 dans une Lupo :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> non, c'est sa consommation moyenne, mis en avant comme argument de vente
> 
> t'imagine un bon V8 dans une Lupo :affraid:



Elle consommerait 3 litres  aux cent  mètres :rateau:


----------



## iMax (9 Juillet 2008)

Et pis ça roule ces Lupo 3L? Parrait que c'est bruyant, lent et que la boite auto fait des accoups d'engin agricole 

Qu'en est-il réellement ?


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juillet 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Et pis ça roule ces Lupo 3L? Parrait que c'est bruyant, lent et que la boite auto fait des accoups d'engin agricole
> 
> Qu'en est-il réellement ?



celle que j'ai essayé, c'était exactement ça, et en plus on pouvait pas passer la marche arrière, sinon, la boite se déconnectait... une super caisse vraiment... avec des jantes en magnésium, môssieur.

Une hérésie. Bref rien n'empêche que les pollutions aux métaux lourds n'existent qu'avec les moteurs diesel, pas les essences... donc...

_pardon, c'était peut être en titanium... je ne sais plus, mais de toute façon, c'était de la meerde..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> avec des jantes en magnésium, môssieur.



 Ben dis donc, t'as pas intérêt à te choper un gravillon de silex sur la jante, parce qu'en cas d'étincelle, t'as plus rien entre le pneu et le moyeu (du moins, à la fin de la combustion, sur le volume d'une jante, ça doit bien durer 5/6 secondes ) :affraid:


----------



## kitetrip (9 Juillet 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Et pis ça roule ces Lupo 3L? Parrait que c'est bruyant, lent et que la boite auto fait des accoups d'engin agricole
> 
> Qu'en est-il réellement ?



La conduite est un peu spéciale. En vérité, la boite robotisée est aussi rapide qu'une boite manuel quand on passe les vitesses tranquillement. Il suffit de se mettre dans la tête qu'au moment où l'on actionne le levier, le mécanisme commence (alors que l'utilisateur lambda s'imagine que la vitesse est déjà passée ).
Pour le reste les rapports sont très longs, ce qui est bon pour la consommation (90Km/h -> à peine 1700tpm) mais moins pour les sensations de conduite (mais pour moi, impossible d'en trouver dans une voiture moderne de moins de 200ch  ou alors il faut taper dans de l'ancienne ). En clair on roule doucement tout le temps, pas de vroum-vroum à deux balles et dans les bouchons il y a le Start&Stop  
Par contre je suis surpris car je la trouve pas trop bruyante pour une diesel (du moment que l'on a les vitres fermées). Et comme c'est mon premier diesel, j'ai du mal à me faire à la sonorité : j'ai l'impression de ne pas avancer :rateau:



> lle que j'ai essayé, c'était exactement ça, et en plus on pouvait pas passer la marche arrière, sinon, la boite se déconnectait... une super caisse vraiment... avec des jantes en magnésium, môssieur.
> 
> Une hérésie. Bref rien n'empêche que les pollutions aux métaux lourds n'existent qu'avec les moteurs diesel, pas les essences... donc...
> 
> _pardon, c'était peut être en titanium... je ne sais plus, mais de toute façon, c'était de la meerde..._



Jantes et volant magnesium, portes et capot en alu... Oui c'est du marketing et alors  
Sur route je consomme entre 3 et 4 litres/100km, bon c'est sûr c'est du diesel, pas forcement le mieux pour l'environnement : oui, pas besoin de blabla, des arguments contre le diesel j'en ai pleins, d'ailleurs auparavant j'étais farouchement contre :rateau: 

Après pour le plaisir de conduite c'est sûr faut repasser... Aucune sensation, Pour le reste j'en suis plutôt satisfait , la voiture est silencieux, l'intérieur étonnamment cossu. Après c'est à l'ancienne : vitres manuelles, pas de direction assistée, pas de clim ni d'ESP...

Mais bon, quand tu est jeune, que ta carte 12-25 va bientôt passer à la trappe, tu es content de mettre 4 litres pour faire 100km  au lieu de 6 ou 7 (économie = au moins 2,8  ).


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2008)

La 11eme serie de top gear c'est reparti !
toujours aussi excellent, les trois animateurs delivrent des émissions comme on aimerai en voir plus souvent en gaule.


----------



## iMax (11 Juillet 2008)

J'ai bien aimé leurs solutions pour résoudre la crise pétrolière...  (1er épisode de la saison)
Toujours aussi british :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]QOjomlEYI_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (11 Juillet 2008)

...toujours dans le même épisode, la séquence suivante, toujours dédiée aux problèmes pétroliers... 
Sylvain va aimer 

[YOUTUBE]0o63BOVlzhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (11 Juillet 2008)

Fin de l'émission, présentation du nouveau membre de l'équipe: TopGear Stuntman 
Premier défi: Reverse Car Jumping 

[YOUTUBE]CjmRiwq4RL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kitetrip (11 Juillet 2008)

Génial


----------



## iMax (11 Juillet 2008)

Toujours TopGear Stuntman, épisode 3 (ou 2, je sais plus...), il reproduit le célèbre saut vrillé qu'on peut voir dans "The Man With The Golden Gun"


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2008)

iMax a dit:


> ...toujours dans le même épisode, la séquence suivante, toujours dédiée aux problèmes pétroliers...
> Sylvain va aimer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0o63BOVlzhc[/YOUTUBE]




Oui, beaucoup. ;-)


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2008)

Soyons honnêtes, les possesseurs de M3 roulent rarement tranquille :bebe:


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2008)

Ca commence à être intéressant... l'électrique 

Lightning GT

De 0 à 100 en 4 secondes et recharge des batteries en 10 minutes, pour 400 km d'autonomie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2008)

sylko a dit:


> recharge des batteries en 10 minutes, pour 400 km d'autonomie.



 Et la durée de vie des batteries, ils disent quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (18 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et la durée de vie des batteries, ils disent quoi ? :mouais:



La durée de vie et le coût....

Ca n'existe pas encore ce genre  de batterie...

10 min pour charger, ça voudrait dire que le courant de charge serait plus important que le courant de décharge... Ca doit faire quelques ampères/heure....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> 10 min pour charger, *ça voudrait dire que le courant de charge serait plus important que le courant de décharge...*



Pas forcément, on ne sait pas combien de temps il lui faut pour les parcourir, les 400 Km


----------



## rizoto (18 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas forcément, on ne sait pas combien de temps il lui faut pour les parcourir, les 400 Km



:mouais: Ca depend, elle peut doubler une veyron ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

http://forum.turbo.fr/auto-moto/sutra818342.php
Vous avez vu le journaliste d'auto-moto arrêté ? 
C'est normal ou non a votre avis ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2008)

bien sur que non, c'est la liberté de la presse qui est en jeu AHMA...
Mais bon, ce n'est pas vraiment le lieu pour en parler


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juillet 2008)

sylko a dit:


> De 0 à 100 en 4 secondes et *recharge des batteries en 10 minutes*, pour 400 km d'autonomie.



:mouais: J'attends de voir...

Et puis le plus interessant serait un véhicule électrique avec de l'autonomie, mais pour les particuliers... Et surtout avec une recharge rapide ! 
Pas comme les Saxo électrique de La Rochelle où (anecdote connue) l'enfant d'un couple avait un problème et devait être amené aux urgences... Seulement la voiture étant encore en charge, ce fut le voisin qui dut amener l'enfant


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> La durée de vie et le coût....
> 
> Ca n'existe pas encore ce genre  de batterie...
> 
> 10 min pour charger, ça voudrait dire que le courant de charge serait plus important que le courant de décharge... Ca doit faire quelques ampères/heure....



on peut charger une batterie avec un courant de charge plus important que le courant de decharge 
Par contre, la durée de vie de la batterie en prend un sacré coup...


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2008)

J'ai bien aimé, dans les spécifications :

*Programmable external engine sound generator*


----------



## sylko (19 Juillet 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ca commence à être intéressant... l'électrique
> 
> Lightning GT
> 
> ...



Euh... je relis ça et j'ai comme un gros doute également 

J'ai repris ça de je ne sais plus où. C'est malin


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2008)

Assez sympa non ?





Je suppose que le photographe sera attaqué en justice... 

Toujours pas de Renault super économique/écologique en vue. Dommage ils auraient une belle légitimité en sortant un véhicule novateur.


----------



## kitetrip (26 Juillet 2008)

Très déçu par l'avant de la Lotus Evora...






Espérons qu'elle rendra mieux en vrai :rose:​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Moi , j'adore , mais on dirait pas une lotus je trouve :rose: , manque les 4 phares avant  comme l'exige..


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Assez sympa non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, tu balises ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2008)

...et allez ! pendant que j'y suis, une petite photo de la mienne ....






 comme vous le constaterez, je l'ai bien payée "Toutes Taxes Comprises" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

Elle est belle :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2008)

[MODE VOICE=Charles Aznavour]Laaaa Béhèmeeeee, laaaa Béhèmeeeee, &#8230;[/MODE VOICE]


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Paul, tu balises ?



ce n'est pas impossible effectivement.


----------



## kitetrip (28 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de la vendre... Trop triste mais pas le choix ! Une minute de silence...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Vous avez vu la 
* Koenigsegg CCXR Edition ?*

Elle est en fibre de carbone et roule au e85 , vraiment belle je trouve.


----------



## kitetrip (30 Juillet 2008)

Oui !






L'aileron arrière est un peu too much pour moi :rose:
Sinon j'ai toujours aimé cette voiture... Dommage de ne pas en voir en compétition, ça lui donnerait plus de notoriété


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juillet 2008)

AMHA, l'aileron doit etre indispensable pour qu'elle tienne le pavé à haute vitesse...


----------



## La mouette (31 Juillet 2008)

Un copain à acheté ça






Bentley Speed  jusquà 326 km/h  elle affiche 610 ch !

C'est encore la garage qu'il va falloir agrandir


----------



## La mouette (31 Juillet 2008)

Un copain à acheté ça






Bentley Speed  jusquà 326 km/h  elle affiche 610 ch !

C'est encore la garage qu'il va falloir agrandir


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Juillet 2008)

belle voiture, tres tres massive (encore plus en vrai qu'en photo)...
ça doit bien pousser quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Un copain à acheté ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je trouve que présenter une voiture de ce poids sur une route de montagne, ça frise la publicité mensongère


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Elle pèse plus de 2,3 tonnes , c'est ca ?
Je préfère une bonne jaguar


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Juillet 2008)

2350kg à vide :casse:
plus de 200 000&#8364;

ce n'est pas vraiment comparable à un jag'...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais alors , je préfère une Pagani Zonda..


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Elle pèse plus de 2,3 tonnes , c'est ca ?
> Je préfère une bonne jaguar





etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais alors , je préfère une Pagani Zonda..



Bon, tu confond "sportive de prestige" et "Voiture de luxe", là, Bentley, Daimler, Rolls Royce, et, dans une moindre mesure, Mercedes, ça ne joue pas dans la même cour que Pagani, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Jaguar ou Tommy Kaira !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Bah oui mais bon avoir un poids lourd de 2tonnes , non merci


----------



## kitetrip (1 Août 2008)

Boh le moteur doit bien les emmener quand même 
Quand j'étais dans le CL63, 525ch et 2 tonnes j'étais septique mais à la première accélération quand j'ai senti mon estomac contre le siège j'ai plus rien dit :rateau:

De toute façon, ces genres de voitures ne sont pas faites pour l'attaque à outrance  mais plutôt pour de la longue route en silence vers le palace, 4 personnes et du bagages... avec dépassement sans aucun soucis et avec le privilège de savoir qu'en ligne droite, il n'existe que quelques rares monstres pour pouvoir lutter 

Mais pour 200 000&#8364;, pour rien au monde je n'achèterais ce genre d'engin... Peu discret


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

De toute façon , les Anglaises , elle sont grosses et cheres 
Sauf les tvr bien sur..
Je préfère les allemandes , discrètes , sobres et austères : parfait 
Ps : La chance que tu as eu de pouvoir essayer cette si belle voiture...
Ps 2 : y'a quelqu'un qui joue a forza 2 ici ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Août 2008)

tu as entendu parler de lotus :love: catheram :love: ariel :love: :love: ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Oui , j'oubliai pardon :rose:
Surtout Lotus :love:


----------



## kitetrip (1 Août 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> tu as entendu parler de lotus :love: catheram :love: ariel :love: :love: ?



Oui oui 






Hélas ce n'est pas la mienne, et j'étais strictement à l'arrêt 

Depuis la revente de mon Austin Mini Racing Green :rose:, je roule tous les jours dans un monstre de puissance qui s'appelle Lupo 3L TDI


----------



## sylko (1 Août 2008)

Nous sommes très contents pour eux 

_Le groupe pétrolier français Total a dégagé au 1er semestre un bénéfice net de 7 milliards d'euros (11,5 milliards de francs suisses), en hausse de 15%. La performance est portée par les activités d'exploration-production dans un contexte de forte hausse des prix du brut, malgré la baisse continue du dollar._

D'autres, moins...

_BMW ne parviendra pas à son objectif de résultat cette année. Le constructeur automobile allemand invoque une détérioration importante de ses conditions d'activité. Ce qui a fait chuter l'ensemble du secteur en Bourse.
"Les conditions d'activité pour le secteur automobile se sont à nouveau fortement détériorées au deuxième trimestre en raison de la forte hausse qui se poursuit des cours du pétrole et des matières premières, de la baisse du dollar, de l'impact de la crise financière internationale et du ralentissement économique aux Etats-Unis"_


----------



## Picouto (1 Août 2008)

Serait-ce à dire que les clients TOTAL ne roulent pas en BMW ?


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Août 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Un copain à acheté ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, contrairement à quelques conneries qui sont racontées plus haut, il n'y a pas de publicité mensongère à la montrer en montagne. J'ai vu un essai sur circuit, dans un magazine, je vous promet que je le cherche pour vous montrer l'article. En gros, le principe état simple, deux pilotes, deux voiture, le même circuit et une alternance régulière dans les baquets.
En position sport, pour la bentley, et la seule possible pour la... F40, vous connaissez, Ferrari, il parait qu'ils font des voitures de sport... Mais bon.

A chaque chrono, la Bentley était devant. Quel que soit le pilote, et quelles que soient les conditions de piste.

Et par ailleurs, j'ai un pote qui en a eu une à conduire pendant quelques jours, mais au states, c'est à dire avec peu de possibilités de d2conner, et il m'a confirmé le côté bluffant de l'engin. Je précise qu'avec ce même pote, on a déconné sur circuit avec des jaguar (toute la série des XK), des ferrari (particulièrement une 512) etc...
Et il m'a affirmé qu'il n'avait jamais rien conduit d'aussi hallucinant, avec en prime la possibilité d'écouter de la musique douce sans altération du son y compris en attaquant.

Bref, une vraie voiture quoi.

Mais bon, il y aura toujours des gens pour aimer les caisse bling-bling, c'est un choix.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

C'est pas un peux vieux une f40 ?
Pourquoi ils n'on pas pris une petite saleen s7 ou alors un zonda ? 
De plus , la continental a une cylindrée de 6,0 litres et a 610ch alors que la f40 , a un moteur de de 2,9 litres avec...475ch , le combat est h.s.
Ah oui , j'adore les VRAIES sportives qui font moins de 2,3 tonnes 
Force est d'avouer que la continentale est une belle voiture.


----------



## naas (3 Août 2008)

de l'iphone je peux pas citer, donc rapport aux anglaises, faut savoir que c'est l'inverse des américaines qui mettent un gros v8 qui va vite tout droit et rien de plus, quand les anglaises sont typer légères avec un petit moteur, une capacité a tourner incroyable!
Cf. Ma signature 

Il y a un exception chez les ricains tout de même je vous laisse deviner


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est frustant de se faire larguer par un paquebot de plus de 2 tonnes, avec à son volant quelqu'un de zen écoutant de la douce musique et sans être en sueur  Alors qu'à côté tu pousses les rapports, éreinté par une suspension optimisée pour le sport pur et dur et par l'absence d'insonorisant et de climatisation... pour arriver au même résultat, voir plus si la monture le permet ! Que d'efforts, c'est sûr on peut se sentir frustrer mais bon :rateau:

C'est pour ça que j'aimerai bien avoir ces deux types de voitures dans mon garage (oui, je rève mais c'est gratuit ), en fonction de mon humeur. Et pour rien au monde il ne faut cracher sur l'une ou l'autre : c'est juste une question de choix


----------



## iMax (3 Août 2008)

Je me suis tapé hier 650 km en Deuche après un dodo de 3h30 suis un ferry et même si elle n'est pas à proprement parler sportive, je suis crevé... C'est normal ?


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2008)

Oui c'est normal  
Quand j'avais (feu) Austin Mini, c'est encore pire : aucun confort, du bruit, tape-cul... 150km et t'en peux déjà plus mais quel bonheur :love:


----------



## iMax (3 Août 2008)

Je te suis tout à fait sur cet avis... 

Et là ça valait particulièrement la peine de s'envoyer toutes ces bornes. :love:


----------



## asticotboy (5 Août 2008)

Euh... faut pas être au moins 2 normalement pour le coup de la panne ?


----------



## iMax (6 Août 2008)

J'ai dépassé le coup de la panne... Elle tient l'appareil photo.


----------



## kitetrip (1 Septembre 2008)

La nouvelle Megane :











Le reste ici : http://www.km77.com/00/renault/megane/2009/g01.asp​


----------



## sylko (1 Septembre 2008)

Marrant. Elle me fait un peu penser à une X6, que j'ai vu sur une autoroute, aujourd'hui en fin de journée


----------



## sylko (1 Septembre 2008)

Un peu, j'ai dit...


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Marrant. Elle me fait un peu penser à une X6, que j'ai vu sur une autoroute, aujourd'hui en fin de journée



Bof bof, Elle n'est pas très réussie, je trouve ...


----------



## kitetrip (1 Septembre 2008)

Ils auraient du faire le X6 en berline... Le profil est très bon :love: mais trop haut :hein: (pour une utilisation routière, aucun intérêt d'avoir un véhicule haut, bien au contraire)


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ils auraient du faire le X6 en berline... Le profil est très bon :love: mais trop haut :hein: (pour une utilisation routière, aucun intérêt d'avoir un véhicule haut, bien au contraire)



Si tu tapes une twingo de face. Au moins t'as une jolie vue


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, hier j'ai eu l'occase de voir une Maybach 6.2s en action, et d'écouter le chauffeur parler du véhicule de son client...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> La nouvelle Megane :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère la nouvelle golf..


----------



## kitetrip (2 Septembre 2008)

Ce qui est pas mal, c'est le coup des phares dans la calandre... Ca rappelle les anciennes Golf : le lien de parenté est conservé


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ce qui est pas mal, c'est le coup des phares dans la calandre... Ca rappelle les anciennes Golf : le lien de parenté est conservé



Tu confond, là, les "phares dans la calandre", c'est une idée de l'américain De Soto à la fin des années 20 pour les premières voitures "aérodynamiques" (Airflow), idée qu'ils ont abandonnés dans les années 30, où leurs phares migrèrent à l'intérieur des ailes, mais qui fut reprise à cette époque par Peugeot en Europe (202, 302 et 402) 

Des phares dans la calandre, c'est ça : 





Une autre, plus personnalisée (c'est moi, assis sur l'aile) :


----------



## kitetrip (2 Septembre 2008)

Je me suis mal exprimé, VW n'a rien inventé... Je voulais dire que dans l'idée des phares dans la calandre, c'était à la manière des Golf II :


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé, VW n'a rien inventé... Je voulais dire que dans l'idée des phares dans la calandre, c'était à la manière des Golf II



J'avais bien compris, d'ailleurs, même les Golf 1 :




C'était pour te taquiner (d'où le "")


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé, VW n'a rien inventé... Je voulais dire que dans l'idée des phares dans la calandre, c'était à la manière des Golf II :



Ma mère a la même 
une golf 2 menphis gris metal du 30 janvier 1990 : elle a 350 000km et elle roule toujours très bien :love: c'est de la bonne qualité ces golf


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, à propos de golf, me trompé-je ou vous êtes passés à coté de celle-la ?

(ça date de plus d'un an, quand même )


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, à propos de golf, me trompé-je ou vous êtes passés à coté de celle-la ?
> 
> (ça date de plus d'un an, quand même )



 Y zont piqués le moulbif de la Nardo 
[YOUTUBE]hqFcFBNFY34[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2008)

mon dieu que c'est affreux : :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Septembre 2008)

c'est volkswagen


----------



## Ana Lara (11 Septembre 2008)

Elle est très jolie ,la belle rouge, c 'est étonnant de chez Wolkswagen!


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2008)

j'ai vu hier une lambo au péage et je vous jure que c'est une autre catégorie que ce truc rouge ( au fait c'est avec un châssis de golf    )


----------



## Ana Lara (12 Septembre 2008)

N'est ce pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> j'ai vu hier une lambo au péage et *je vous jure que c'est une autre catégorie que ce truc rouge* ( au fait c'est avec un châssis de golf    )



Oui, une autre &#8230; 2/300 ch en dessous


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> N'est ce pas?



je ne suis pas trop fan de la TT habituellement mais les jantes sont absolument....













immonde!!!:rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (13 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> N'est ce pas?



Qui a-dit R8 du pauvre ?


----------



## Ana Lara (13 Septembre 2008)

Elle est merveilleuse? non?


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2008)

Je préfère celle-la


----------



## Ana Lara (13 Septembre 2008)

Il n'y en a presque plus! Déjà qu'ils en ont fabriqués 10594 seulement dans le monde!


----------



## Ana Lara (14 Septembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Qui a-dit R8 du pauvre ?




Je viens de regarder la R8 !
C'est vrai, c'est exactement ça: la R8 du pauvre!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

J'adore la nouvelle golf :love:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sobre , discrète , austère :love:


----------



## Ana Lara (14 Septembre 2008)

Et d'excellente qualité! Puis on a le plaisirs de les rouler!
On a plus envie de rentrer!:rateau:


----------



## tweek (15 Septembre 2008)

passage, j'entre, je sors.

'personne conduit des ricaines ici?


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Et d'excellente qualité! Puis on a le plaisirs de les rouler!
> On a plus envie de rentrer!:rateau:



On attend surtout le modèle GTI et R32


----------



## iMax (15 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'adore la nouvelle golf :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...banale.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Je ne trouve pas , notamment les jantes qui sont magnifique ainsi que la calandre :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Septembre 2008)

la calandre? je le trouve banale, pour reprendre le même terme...
En général, je ne suis pas fan des golf, je les trouve trop passe-partout, sans personnalité...
Et celle-ci est du même genre que la version précédente...


----------



## iMax (17 Septembre 2008)

Pour changer de la dernière bêtise en date du groupe VAG, voici une surprise que Citron nous a préparé pour les 60 ans de mon modèle préféré... :rateau:










Bon, c'est sur qu'une C3, Pluriel soit-elle, est beaucoup moins amusante et funky qu'une deuche, mais, on peut tout de même saluer la démarche de la marque aux Chevrons.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Très sympa je trouve , les couleurs sont magnifiques : ça change un peu de la c3 verte ou bleue


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Septembre 2008)

J'ai vu pour la première fois le Tiguan R50. Il est super beau. Etrier de frein bleu, V10 TDI, que demande le peuple


----------



## iMax (17 Septembre 2008)

C'est de la merde, une vraie poubelle à blaireaux. Pis la couleur...y'a plus discret pour braquer une banque...


----------



## rizoto (17 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai vu pour la première fois le Tiguan R50. Il est super beau. Etrier de frein bleu, V10 TDI, que demande le peuple



Tu comprends rien, faut beaucoup de couple pour monter les bordures


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2008)

pris en roulant depuis mon iphone, ça me fait délirer comme des gens ont tout compris des fois


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> De toute façon , les Anglaises , elle sont grosses et cheres
> Sauf les tvr bien sur..
> Je préfère les allemandes , discrètes , sobres et austères : parfait
> Ps : La chance que tu as eu de pouvoir essayer cette si belle voiture...
> Ps 2 : y'a quelqu'un qui joue a forza 2 ici ?





le_magi61 a dit:


> tu as entendu parler de lotus :love: catheram :love: ariel :love: :love: ?





kitetrip a dit:


> Oui oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens regarde ça  
(attention 11Mo  )
la replique S7 noire à un fireblade :love:


----------



## kitetrip (17 Septembre 2008)

Alala quel veinard :love:


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2008)

La nouvelle Sylkomobile :love:

Toujours aussi moche, mais bon...


----------



## kitetrip (18 Octobre 2008)

C'est la mode des restylages on dirait


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2008)

Très loin de la concept car Hybrid X, présentée, l'an dernier. Dommage. Pas de poil au cul.


----------



## iMax (19 Octobre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> La nouvelle Sylkomobile :love:
> 
> Toujours aussi moche, mais bon...



C'est une simple remise au goût du jour ou un nouveau modèle à part entière ? :mouais:

Tu prévois de changer ? 

_Pis sinon, pour Xerox, what's up ?  _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2008)

Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient changer de voiture, le conseil actuel est d'attendre début décembre ... en effet, comme les différentes concessions n'arriveront pas à leurs quotas, ils seront prêts à tout pour y arriver avant le 31 décembre !!!!!
Et je sais de quoi je parle : je sors de chez BM, Audi, Volvo et Peugeot pour remplacer ma bagnole, et je vous assure que c'est la surenchère à coups de remises, bonus et prix de reprise ... du jamais vu !:love:
C'est un pote qui m'avait conseillé d'y aller courant octobre et de les laisser mariner jusqu'en décembre en me disant : "sois patient et tu vas multiplier tes conditions par 2 !!!!"
Excellente période !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Une bmw serie 3 pour le prix d'un peugeot 407


----------



## guiguilap (20 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas , notamment les jantes qui sont magnifique ainsi que la calandre :love:



En vraie je la trouve aussi banale ... Déçu, les photos étaient pourtant bonnes.


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2008)

vous avez remarqué cette tendance des bouffons a passer de Bmw a audi ?
( bouffon = bluetooth et lunette de soleil )


----------



## SoundJfx (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon alors en ce qui me concerne, 

j'ai toujours la lotus Elise "Jps" dont on parlait plus haut, et je continue de l'utiliser tous les jours pour aller au boulot. Par contre, bébé oblige, j'ai remplacé la 306 S16 de ma femme par une ... LOGAN MCV (Break) diesel. :mouais:

... et ben j'en suis super content   La logan, pas me femme.... enfin si, ma femme aussi ! haaa et puis m'embrouillez pas, j'ai joué toute la nuit sur Trackmania. :sleep:

Bref, Logan break = prix/prestation imbattable, conso 4.9 l / 100 en mixte (réel, pas estimé). Franchement, j'ai acheté de la tranquillité. 

Voilà. J'ai deux véhicules  diamétralement opposés. Un "fonctionnel pur", pas désagrable mais conçu pour aller du point A au point B sans émotion ni hernie budgetaire. Et l'autre "un jouet" efficace comme un karting, en plus joli. C'est mon "Scalectrix" d'adulte :love:

SjfX.


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2008)

tain passer de la lotus a la Logan :sick: franchement respect


----------



## rizoto (24 Octobre 2008)

naas a dit:


> tain passer de la lotus a la Logan :sick: franchement respect



T'as mal lu, c'est pour sa femme :mouais:


----------



## SoundJfx (24 Octobre 2008)

Je précise avant de passer pour un macho qui garde la grosse voiture pour lui : 
- l'opinion que je donne de la logan, c'est parce que je la conduis AUSSI
- quand à ma femme, elle conduit très occasionnellement la Lotus, tout simplement parce que pour véhiculer un bébé c'est pas très pratique. Mais ca lui arrive quand même.

Comme je le disais, avec ces deux véhicules, il y a le côté plaisir préservé, et le côté pratique et économique. C'était ça ou acheter une occaz récente. Là on a 3 ans de garantie, une conso quasi imbattable pour un break, et beaucoup de place. A l'usage, elle n'est pas bruyante (c'est sûr qu'à côté de la Lotus décapotée....) et bien finie (comprenez par là: les pièces de l'habitacle n'ont pas de jeu, sont bien ajustées, ne vibrent pas, se nettoient au savon...).

Au lieu de faire des compromis, ça nous permet au contraire de concillier des besoins contradictoires.

Sjfx.

Je rajoute juste un petit commentaire : le plus dur après ça, c'est de gérer son image au sein du club Lotus


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as mal lu, c'est pour sa femme :mouais:



et en vacances il la suit en lotus


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2008)

SoundJfx a dit:


> Je rajoute juste un petit commentaire : le plus dur après ça, c'est de gérer son image au sein du club Lotus


T'inquiètes, c'est trop tard il n'y a plus rien a gerer :rateau:


----------



## Chang (25 Octobre 2008)

SoundJfx a dit:


> A l'usage, elle n'est pas bruyante (c'est sûr qu'à côté de la Lotus décapotée....) et bien finie (comprenez par là: les pièces de l'habitacle n'ont pas de jeu, sont bien ajustées, ne vibrent pas, *se nettoient au savon*...).



Tu nettoies ton habitacle au savon _???__!!!_


----------



## SoundJfx (25 Octobre 2008)

Les plastiques, oui. A l'eau légèrement savonneuse, savon de marseille.
Franchement, ca marche super bien. J'ai appris ca quand ils m'ont livré la voiture neuve. Le gars nettoyait deux trois bricoles dedans juste avant de nous la donner, et je lui ai demandé ce qu'il utilisait tellement c'était efficace.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

La seconde n'est peut-être pas la voiture du siècle, mais cela faisait depuis la première que le losange n'avait pas sorti un coupé GT. 
Pari risqué face à la domination outre-rhénane dans le domaine, mais la publicité l'assume avec un certain humour (surtout le spot TV).

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Cela dit, et de manière toute personnelle, la meilleure de toutes les Renault restera celle-ci :


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Cela dit, et de manière toute personnelle, la meilleure de toutes les Renault restera celle-ci :



Oh non, c'est celle là !




Mais comme le Grand Charles voulait sauver Simca, Renault à du céder son projet à cette marque, et se contenter de la R6 à la place 

J'ai eu la même que celle ci, mais en vert :love:


----------



## kitetrip (2 Novembre 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pari risqué face à la domination outre-rhénane dans le domaine, mais la publicité l'assume avec un certain humour (surtout le spot TV).
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


 
C'est un bon coupé, des moteurs, un chassis extraordinaire d'après les premiers essais... Seulement, il y a la question du prix : je la trouve trop chère  
On peut se payer des coupés allemands d'occasion (genre 20 000km) ou carrement plus fun (Caterham, voir X-Bow entrée de gamme... bon c'est pas le même public, OK ) pour le même prix.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> C'est un bon coupé, des moteurs, un chassis extraordinaire d'après les premiers essais... Seulement, il y a la question du prix : je la trouve trop chère
> On peut se payer des coupés allemands d'occasion (genre 20 000km) ou carrement plus fun (Caterham, voir X-Bow entrée de gamme... bon c'est pas le même public, OK ) pour le même prix.



Eternelle et insoluble question du prix dans un produit que l'on peut assimiler au luxe.
Pas assez cher (car synonyme "fantasmatique" de mauvaise qualité) ou trop cher ("pour qui ils se prennent à ce prix là ?"), où est le "juste prix" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> C'est un bon coupé, des moteurs, un chassis extraordinaire d'après les premiers essais... Seulement, il y a la question du prix : je la trouve trop chère
> On peut se payer des coupés allemands d'occasion (genre 20 000km)



Oui, mais bon, même si je n'aime pas les Renault, à choisir entre une Renault neuve, et une occasion, fut-elle allemande, à prix égal, je préfère quand même la neuve !


----------



## NED (7 Novembre 2008)

Quand mon arrière grand-mère est morte, elle avait la première 4L, bordeaux et bordures noires avec la grosse calandre devant :love:
 J'avais mon permis, je la voulais mais mon grand père estimait que c'était trop dangereux pour moi de commencer avec cette caisse. Aujourd'hui je regrette de ne pas avoir insisté.

C'était une comme ça. _Arf l'image est trop grande je crois qu'elle va être resizée automatiquement
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Quand mon arrière grand-mère est morte, elle avait la première 4L, bordeaux et bordures noires avec la grosse calandre devant :love:
> J'avais mon permis, je la voulais mais mon grand père estimait que c'était trop dangereux pour moi de commencer avec cette caisse. Aujourd'hui je regrette de ne pas avoir insisté.
> 
> C'était une comme ça. _Arf l'image est trop grande je crois qu'elle va être resizée automatiquement
> _



Ah, bah tiens, mon grand père aussi , en avait une comme ça (elle était plus "orange foncé"  ou "vermillon" que "bordeau", d'ailleurs), une de 1963, la première année, mais dont le moteur de 4CV avait été remplacé par le 5CV qui a équipé certains modèles plus récent (mais on avait conservé la boite 3 vitesses). J'ai passé un week end avec, ben je peux te dire qu'il avait raison, ton grand-père, un vrai "casse gueule", cette caisse quand elle avait de l'âge, imagine une suspension type 2CV, mais sans aucun amortissement :affraid:

Je te garantis qu'après 15 Km à son volant, l'envie de faire mon kakou avec le "gros" moteur m'avait passée :mouais: Finalement, ça avait été un week end calme, sur le plan conduite &#8230; très très calme :rateau:

Par contre pour l'annecdote (marrante mais authentique), savez vous pourquoi elle avait été immédiatement adoptée par la gendarmerie ? Eh bien c'était parce que c'était la seule conduite intérieure de l'époque dans laquelle un gendarme pouvait monter sans avoir à ôter son képi !


----------



## iMax (9 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre pour l'annecdote (marrante mais authentique), savez vous pourquoi elle avait été immédiatement adoptée par la gendarmerie ? Eh bien c'était parce que c'était la seule conduite intérieure de l'époque dans laquelle un gendarme pouvait monter sans avoir à ôter son képi !



Bizarre ton truc, ça doit pourtant passer sans problème dans une deuche...


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre pour l'annecdote (marrante mais authentique), savez vous pourquoi elle avait été immédiatement adoptée par la gendarmerie ? Eh bien c'était parce que c'était la seule conduite intérieure de l'époque dans laquelle un gendarme pouvait monter sans avoir à ôter son képi !



On raconte la même sur la DS et le Général. 


- Quel Général ?
- Bugeot ! 

[youtube]ikphIWbf1rw[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Bizarre ton truc, ça doit pourtant passer sans problème dans une deuche...



Effectivement 

[YOUTUBE]iHi1aG3cS7Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Bizarre ton truc, ça doit pourtant passer sans problème dans une deuche...



Relis mieux :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre pour l'annecdote (marrante mais authentique), savez vous pourquoi elle avait été immédiatement adoptée par la gendarmerie ? Eh bien c'était parce que c'était la seule *conduite intérieure* de l'époque dans laquelle un gendarme pouvait monter sans avoir à ôter son képi !



Faut-il le rappeler, la 2CV, qu'elle soit berline ou limousine (4 ou 6 vitres latérales) *n'est pas* une conduite intérieure, *c'est une décapotable* !


Pour la DS, ça allait pour un général, mais pas pour deux maréchaux des logis &#8230; Trop cher !


----------



## kitetrip (17 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, même si je n'aime pas les Renault, à choisir entre une Renault neuve, et une occasion, fut-elle allemande, à prix égal, je préfère quand même la neuve !



Héhé, chacun son truc  Perso, à faible kilométrage, je préfère l'occasion : on en a souvent plus pour le même prix !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2008)

dans ce cas, compares une occasion avec ue autr occasion, ce sera plus juste...
Et je ne suis pas sur que l'allemande soit mois chere...


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2008)

top gear est de retour pour la 12eme saison
direction www.finalgear.com


----------



## kitetrip (13 Décembre 2008)

Et la caterham :love: se permet de battre la Veyron :rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et la caterham :love: se permet de battre la Veyron :rateau:


merci d'être plus explicite !


----------



## kitetrip (13 Décembre 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4kCvGLxmMgk

En images


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2008)

Vous n'êtes que des petits joueurs ! :











> Nous parlons donc d'un véhicule portant le nom de Cobra 780 Limited Edition ... Une Cobra produite à 15 exemplaires, dont les performances sont tout simplement affolantes : Moteur V8 de 12,9 litres (780 CI), 1 100 chevaux à 7 000 tr/mn, couple de 1 760 Nm à 5 600 tr/mn, 4,9 s pour atteindre  200 km/h, à peine 5 secondes de plus pour décrocher les 300 km/h ! Avec une fin de zone rouge fixée à 8 000 tr/mn ! Plus performant qu'une Bugatti Veyron en somme ! Ebouriffant lorsque l'on sait que cette Cobra ne pèse que 990 kg, soit un rapport poids/puissance de 0.9 kg par cheval !





ICI


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des petits joueurs ! :
> 
> http://www.madness-us-cars.com/actu...ns/belles-americaines/cobra-weineck-780-a.jpg
> 
> ...



Quand on sait la facilité avec laquelle on pouvait se mettre sur le béret avec la version originale de seulement 485 ch, là, ça fait peur ! :affraid:

A mon avis, là le permis de conduire ne suffit pas pour rouler avec ça, doit aussi falloir un permis de port d'arme :rateau:


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et la caterham :love: se permet de battre la Veyron :rateau:



veyron ou veritas ?
il n'y a eu aucune veyron sur le circuit de top gear (ce qui est d'ailleurs assez nul de la part de bugatti, mais bon passons)
la plus rapide sur 0-100 reste la Z100 :king:

_apparement la veyron etait sur le circuit car une autre vidéo montre le temps de 1.18
faut que je trouve la saison correspondante_


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2008)

en même temps la cateram a le poid d'une mouche.


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2008)

c'est le principé génial de colin chapman. Un moteur et le strict minimum autour avec une direction terriblement précise. Et la recette fonctionne encore aujourd'hui !

_trouvé pour la bugati veyron, saison 12 (donc en ce moment) épisode 4_


----------



## kitetrip (14 Décembre 2008)

Je ne retrouve plus la video car elle a été retirée !

D'abord, la Caterham est enfin sur Top Gear, depuis le temps où les fans attendaient de la voir fouler le circuit. Bon OK, c'est la version la plus dépouillée, la R500. Pour £37.000, vous avez un 2.0 Duratec à 263ch et un 0 à 60mph à 2.88 secondes... :rateau:

Et oui la Veyron a été testée "officiellement" par Top Gear. 
 Voici les temps :


                                      Gumpert Apollo                                        1.17.1
                                      Ascari A10                                                1.17.3
                                      Koenigsegg CCX (with Top Gear spoiler)     1.17.6
                                      Pagani Zonda F Roadster                           1.17.8
                                      Caterham R500                                        1.17.9
                                      Bugatti Veyron                                         1.18.3
                                      Pagani Zonda F                                          1.18.4

Je pense qu'il faut retenir :
- que l'Apollo est une voiture de course homologuée pour la route, avec tout ce que celà sous-entend 
- que la performance de la Veyron est remarquable, car elle est en haut du tableau avec un équipement de fou (clim, finition luxueuse...) 
- que la performance de la Zonda est à saluer, que la recette voiture légère+moteur atmo marche à merveille 
- enfin, que la Caterham représente le sport pur et dur, pas de compromis, on mouille sa chemise bref du sport du vrai :love:


----------



## rizoto (14 Décembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je ne retrouve plus la video car elle a été retirée !
> 
> D'abord, la Caterham est enfin sur Top Gear, depuis le temps où les fans attendaient de la voir fouler le circuit. Bon OK, c'est la version la plus dépouillée, la R500. Pour £37.000, vous avez un 2.0 Duratec à 263ch et un 0 à 60mph à 2.88 secondes... :rateau:
> 
> ...



Faudrait rajouter les prix dans la liste


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je ne retrouve plus la video car elle a été retirée !
> 
> D'abord, la Caterham est enfin sur Top Gear, depuis le temps où les fans attendaient de la voir fouler le circuit. Bon OK, c'est la version la plus dépouillée, la R500. Pour £37.000, vous avez un 2.0 Duratec à 263ch et un 0 à 60mph à 2.88 secondes... :rateau:
> ...
> - enfin, que la Caterham représente le sport pur et dur, pas de compromis, on mouille sa chemise bref du sport du vrai :love:


finalgear est ton ami


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Décembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Gumpert Apollo                                        1.17.1
> Ascari A10                                                1.17.3
> Koenigsegg CCX (with Top Gear spoiler)     1.17.6
> Pagani Zonda F Roadster                           1.17.8
> ...


Pas que sa chemise... 

Sinon, pour le "vehicule" de 1100ch/900kg, c'est bon pour les lignes droites, mais sur circuit, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit bien utilisable... :rateau:


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des petits joueurs ! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, j'adore. :love:

Mais j'attend de voir ce que ça peut donner dans les viroles...


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2008)

TopGear est à nouveau très en forme pour cette saison. 
L'épisode 6 est d'anthologie, avec le test de la nouvelle fiesta. 

Et vive les Catheram ! :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (15 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Faudrait rajouter les prix dans la liste


 
La plus accessible est la Caterham, car à environ 60 000 c'est le rapport performances/prix du moment. Sans compter les sensations ! Seulement, elle n'est pas homologuée pour la route en France. Ici, il faut se rabattre sur la Caterham CSR de 200ch...


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4U_q2-F-0XI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2008)

Ton lien est pété. 

C'était quel essai ?


----------



## Macounette (21 Décembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Moi ma voiture de rêve c'est: une Mini Cooper S, en _Pepper White_ pour aller avec mon iBook et mon iPod. :rose: ou alors en jaune. Je trouve la Mini absolument craquante. :love:
> 
> Mais étant une citadine convaincue, et vivant dans une ville qui privilégie les vélos et les t.c., je m'abstiens pour le moment... je préfère me déplacer à vélo. Je n'ai rien contre les t.c. mais je déteste prendre les bus surchargés aux heures de pointe  ça craint. Du coup, vive le vélo et l'individualisme
> 
> Je me prendrai une Mini le jour où je déménagerai à la campagne.


Les vieux rêves ne meurent jamais.  _"Follow your dreams"_ comme disait l'autre, je sais plus qui, mais il/elle avait raison.

Finalement, elle n'est pas pepper white mais nightfire red, et ce n'est pas une S mais une D, la centaine de km quotidiens sur autoroute obligent. Mais elle est là depuis vendredi dernier, toute neuve, toute belle avec ses plaques vaudoises.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Très jolie voiture 
Par contre elle est à mi-carrière :/


----------



## Centaurdedé (21 Décembre 2008)

cecil a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Bien que plus récent et moitié moins cher, je n'aime pas le H2 sur la droite, qui se rapporte trop à un japonais sur le style.
> ...



 Salut à Tous ,

Le H2 reste un véritable Hummer.
Un V8 de 6L de cylindré , il y a de quoi grimper aux arbres !
Le tout dans un confort royal , il est très bien insonorisé.

Pour la consommation en SP95 , mieux vaut le H3 ... 

Tchao  A+  Dedé


----------



## Chang (21 Décembre 2008)

Oui enfin ca reste quand meme l'incarnation du "too much" yankee sans aucune classe ... en V8, ya tellement de choix, et a ce prix, que tomber dans le Hummer marque un serieux manque de gout pour friqué complexé ...

Enfin je dis ca, ... je dis rien ...  ...


----------



## Macounette (21 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Très jolie voiture
> Par contre elle est à mi-carrière :/


Je préfère un modèle soi-disant "à mi-carrière" que de jouer les beta-testeuses pour des modèles fraîchement sortis  Puis une voiture, c'est pas un ordi non plus hein... 

Pour vous faire saliver  une petite photo de ma belle prise cet après-midi pas loin de chez nous.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Elle est mimi :love:
Pour les voitures fraîchement sorties , en 2002 mon oncle à acheté une 307...Il l'appelait le collera ou la peste 
Tous les mois elle allait au garage


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2008)

Je vois pas l'autocollant de la pomme


----------



## Macounette (22 Décembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> Je vois pas l'autocollant de la pomme


 ça viendra peut-être plus tard... pour le moment elle est encore un peu trop neuve ! 
(et puis l'autocollant, c'est plutôt sur le popotin que sur le capot devant...   )


----------



## Chang (24 Décembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> l'autocollant, c'est plutôt sur le popotin que sur le capot devant...



Mais ... enfin ... tu sais bien que c'est le cul justement qui nous interesse ...  ...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)




----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2008)

je voyais pas la 500 aussi grande


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)

Pour le crash test je la sent pas très bien


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2008)

remarque que la smart toute petite quelle est a obtenu de très bons résultats au ncap. Bon dans la cas présent on se transformera en icompote


----------



## rizoto (29 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour le crash test je la sent pas très bien



Ca devient un icercueil


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)

sur ce coups là SJ a manqué d'*i*magination...


Ok je sors


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2009)

*Mercedes SLR 'Stirling Moss'*






V8 5,5l de 650 cv
0 à 100 en 3,5 s
350 km/h
750.000 roros
75 exemplaires​
C'est par ici


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2009)

or we him, he's called the stig


----------



## rizoto (20 Janvier 2009)

Su votre gauche, veuillez obs....

non trop tard ! 

EDIT : A mon avis, ce ne fonctionne que sur un ovale. Vu la longueur du bus, a la premiere chicane, c'est tout droit sur le vibreur.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> *Mercedes SLR 'Stirling Moss'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils peuvent s'en inspirer pour faire prochain SLK !  Je ne suis pas contre... :love: Tant qu'ils retirent un 0 du prix.


----------



## Picouto (21 Janvier 2009)

et qu'ils mettent francs à la place d'euros


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

Picouto a dit:


> et qu'ils mettent francs à la place d'euros



Francs, francs, comme tu y va, là, centimes, ça t'écorcherait ? :mouais:


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> *Mercedes SLR 'Stirling Moss'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est laid... :rose:
L'Etoile sait faire mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

iMax a dit:


> C'est laid... :rose:
> L'Etoile sait faire mieux.



Depuis que Ferrari a lancé la mode des formes de capots et de bouclier avant rappelant vaguement le nez d'une F1


----------



## iMax (22 Janvier 2009)

La SLR normale est moins laide... La SLK aussi. Je ne parlerais même pas des productions turinoises qui surpassent tout. 

Regarde les photos sous d'autres angles de cette mercedes... Quel que soit l'angle, ça reste affreusement moche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

iMax a dit:


> La SLR normale est moins laide... La SLK aussi. Je ne parlerais même pas des productions turinoises qui surpassent tout.
> 
> Regarde les photos sous d'autres angles de cette mercedes... Quel que soit l'angle, ça reste affreusement moche.



Oh, c'est affaire de goût, ça, ma remarque visait plus à mettre en lumière le "phénomène de mode", parce que moi, j'aime assez, cette voiture, qui est un peu aux "sports-protos" de le seconde moitié des années 50 (style Jaguar D, Ferrari "Testa Rossa" &#8230 ce que la nioubiteul est à la cox !


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2009)

A choisir je préfère la P4


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

naas a dit:


> A choisir je préfère la P4



Pas la même époque !


----------



## naas (1 Février 2009)

Top gear à finalement révélé l'identité du STIG:







​


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2009)

FinalGear en parle:


> It seems that the Telegraph was wrong in their recent article. TopGear.com has come out to officially reveal that the Stig is none of other than dead legendary racer Graham Hill! Turns out his death in the 1970s was actually faked and hes been hiding out in a bush ever since.
> 
> They also revealed that the chairman of crisis-hit Royal Bank of Scotland, Sir Tom McKillop as well as Barack Obama have also taken turns portraying the Stig.
> 
> Most shocking of all though is a scandal that has surfaced in which Clarkson has been exposed as a big liar after claiming that the Stig had magnetic knees. Turns out it isnt true according to a smart scientist. Shame on you Clarkson for lying to us all.


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

Vivement vendredi, qu'on puisse voir comment Citroën compte utiliser l'image de la DS pour ses prochains modèles. 

En attendant, un petit montage qu'on ne verra jamais sur nos routes... Quelle gueule quand même... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2009)

Bel exercice de style, mais elle fait vraiment pataude à côté de l'originale :rose:


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

Bah oui mais c'est qu'un fake, même pas une vraie étude de Citroën.


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2009)

La voilà la nouvelle DS ..... pas vraiment la même hein ?   
ICI


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Vivement vendredi, qu'on puisse voir comment Citroën compte utiliser l'image de la DS pour ses prochains modèles.
> 
> En attendant, un petit montage qu'on ne verra jamais sur nos routes... Quelle gueule quand même... :rateau:
> 
> ...





doudou83 a dit:


> La voilà la nouvelle DS ..... pas vraiment la même hein ?
> ICI



Ben, en 93, un graphiste qui signait Centro Polo avait déjà imaginé ce que pouvait donner une DS "up to date", et moi, j'aimais bien (je ne sais pas si j'ai toujours ce CD de la revue Mac Golden d'où j'ai extrait cette illustration) :


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Février 2009)

A propos de reedition , j'aimerai bien que quelqu'un se penche sur ces deux modeles


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2009)

La Mustang est déjà refaite, y compris en version Shelby.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

La Corvette, par contre, la dernière édition est moins fidèle à l'esprit !


----------



## naas (7 Février 2009)

super moche la corvette. J'espère qu'ils font exprès. Cela me rappele la berlinette et la dernière alpine. 
comme quoi la recette de colin chapman est toujours d'actualité : léger petit moteur direction sans failles et pas cher. 
Les modèles suivant d'originaux prennent toujours de l'emboinpoint. triste


----------



## naas (7 Février 2009)

@bombigolo
Tiens pour moi c'était le deuxième l'original  :bebe:


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Février 2009)

Un petit lien sympa , pour voir tous les modeles originaux de Mustang :
http://www.trombinoscar.com/mustang/index.html

C'est vrai que la nouvelle Corvette n'est pas terrible


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La Corvette, par contre, la dernière édition est moins fidèle à l'esprit !



On dirait un fake raté 

Vive la nouvelle mustang


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

Sinon, pour en revenir à la DS, moi, ma Citroën préférée, c'est celle là :love:


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2009)

Ooooh, elle est mignonne... 
Elle devait faire des jaloux... 

En parlant de Citroën, pour ma part aujourd'hui c'était grand démontage.... 










Bientôt: remontage, mais d'ici là, un nouvel embiellage à trouver et une pochette de joints à commander....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


>



Déjà bu il n'y a pas très longtemps dans un autre fil !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà *bu* il n'y a pas très longtemps dans un autre fil !



 Lapsus révélateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Lapsus révélateur !



Le problème, avec les nioubes qui pensent tout savoir alors qu'ils en ignorent plus qu'ils n'en connaissent, c'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de mettre le pied dans le premier piège à gogo venu.

Apprends donc, jeune padawan que de lapsus, onc ne commis en cette phrase, mais de l'expression consacrée par la tradition MacGeenne, j'usais céant !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Février 2009)

Pour une fois que je traîne dans le bar, je me fais avoir comme un bleu !  Damned ! Je ne vois pas d'autre issue...


----------



## naas (15 Février 2009)

le stig en interview !


----------



## House M.D. (16 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Ooooh, elle est mignonne...
> Elle devait faire des jaloux...
> 
> En parlant de Citroën, pour ma part aujourd'hui c'était grand démontage....
> ...



Ooooooh, un deux-pattes démonté...


----------



## Bombigolo (17 Février 2009)

Un film sur la voiture mythique de Starsky et Huch ?! 

Ah ben non , ce n'est "que" le dernier film de Clint Eastwood


----------



## Chang (18 Février 2009)

Quelqu'un aurait une idee sur la date de reprise de Top Gear ... Merci ...  ...


----------



## naas (18 Février 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait une idee sur la date de reprise de Top Gear ... Merci ...  ...



nos amis de finalgear parlent de juin


----------



## naas (18 Février 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Un film sur la voiture mythique de Starsky et Huch ?!
> 
> Ah ben non , ce n'est "que" le dernier film de Clint Eastwood



J'avais des copains qui avaient décoré leur R12 en simili pareil avé la bande jaune et la queue de lapin à l'interieur et le pionireux sous les sièges et le jm120.
Toute une époque :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> J'avais des copains qui avaient décoré leur R12 en simili pareil avé la bande jaune et la queue de lapin à l'interieur et le pionireux sous les sièges et le jm120.
> Toute une époque :rateau:



Oui, mais bon &#8230; D'un autre côté, entre une Gran Torino et une R12, fût-elle Gordinni &#8230;  Je sais bien que ce modeste* "muscle car" dérivé de la Fairlane n'avait pas grand chose d'extraordinaire, mais quand même &#8230; Une R12 ! 


(*) 152 ch pour 5,7 litres de cylindrée, pas de quoi non plus se monter le bourrichon, sans Starsky et Hutch, cette voiture aurait fait un flop !


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon  D'un autre côté, entre une Gran Torino et une R12, fût-elle Gordinni   Je sais bien que ce modeste* "muscle car" dérivé de la Fairlane n'avait pas grand chose d'extraordinaire, mais quand même  Une R12 !
> 
> 
> (*) 152 ch pour 5,7 litres de cylindrée, pas de quoi non plus se monter le bourrichon, sans Starsky et Hutch, cette voiture aurait fait un flop !



Et le couple?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Et le couple?



Ben Starsky (à gauche) et Hutch (à droite, avec le paquet de donuts) ! :rateau:


----------



## iMax (18 Février 2009)

C'est sur que la Gran Torino n'a jamais été une bombe. 

Si la R12 avait été une Gord', on aurait rigolé.* 


(* _Et encore, quelle idée de saloper pareillement une Gord'. _


----------



## naas (19 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon  D'un autre côté, entre une Gran Torino et une R12, fût-elle Gordinni   Je sais bien que ce modeste* "muscle car" dérivé de la Fairlane n'avait pas grand chose d'extraordinaire, mais quand même  Une R12 !


Tu m'étonnes, bon aussi quand tu es étudiant tu prends ce que tu as


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> quand tu es étudiant tu prends ce que tu as



Oui, mais bon, rien ne t'oblige à le repeindre en Jacky's style, hein :mouais:


----------



## naas (19 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, rien ne t'oblige à le repeindre en Jacky's style, hein :mouais:



Quand tu les voyait avec le funk a fond dans la voiture, j'avais du mal à leur dire 
et puis c'est mal vu de dire à tes copains :"heu garçon, ta caisse, sans vouloir dire.... enfin "
bref impossible
et encore je en te parles pas du chien sur la plage arrière :mouais::rateau:


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> et encore je en te parles pas du chien sur la plage arrière :mouais::rateau:



Avec les yeux qui s'allument quand tu freines ?


----------



## naas (19 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Avec les yeux qui s'allument quand tu freines ?



Ah non je connaissais pas celui la

faut dire que c'etait dans les années 80


----------



## woulf (19 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> C'est sur que la Gran Torino n'a jamais été une bombe.
> 
> Si la R12 avait été une Gord', on aurait rigolé.*
> 
> ...



Ouais enfin Gord ou pas Gord, elle a quand même toujours été immonde la r12.
Autant une R8, on peut discuter, quoique...
Je préfère mille fois me trainer en Torino plutôt que speeder en R12 
Définitivement, les années 70 y'a beaucoup à laisser... Et je dis pas ça pour notre Almanach Vermot sur pattes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2009)

Arf ! Je sais que ça n'intéresse personne, mais aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de "Savonnette" ... ... "Savonnette" c'est ma BM 320D coupé qui fête ses 3 ans et 200.000 kms tous ronds au compteur ... je lui ai offert une tite coupe de 5W30 full synthétique pour célébrer ça en plus du fait que je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème quelconque avec elle !
Vous me direz : "et pourquoi "Savonnette" ???" ... réponse au prochain rond-point !


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

Ah ça, les propulsions, c'est kekchose. J'ai conduit une vieille volvo une fois, tu avais l'impression d'avoir un blob sous chaque pneu à tous les virages.


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Je sais que ça n'intéresse personne, mais aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de "Savonnette" ... ... "Savonnette" c'est ma BM 320D coupé qui fête ses 3 ans et 200.000 kms tous ronds au compteur ...



Tu vieillis thebig... Il y a quelques années, tu l'aurais appelé "Vaseline" ta caisse...


----------



## woulf (4 Mars 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Je sais que ça n'intéresse personne, mais aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de "Savonnette" ... ... "Savonnette" c'est ma BM 320D coupé qui fête ses 3 ans et 200.000 kms tous ronds au compteur ... je lui ai offert une tite coupe de 5W30 full synthétique pour célébrer ça en plus du fait que je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème quelconque avec elle !
> Vous me direz : "et pourquoi "Savonnette" ???" ... réponse au prochain rond-point !



Ah un coupé diesel...

Pascal - Almanach Vermot - 77 me corrigera si je me trompe, mais il me semble que le premier coupé diesel fut la sublimissime Renault Fuego... 

Va falloir devenir raisonnable: avec ton grand âge faut passer au Xdrive, hein.


----------



## sylko (5 Mars 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Je sais que ça n'intéresse personne, mais aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de "Savonnette" ... ... "Savonnette" c'est ma BM 320D coupé qui fête ses 3 ans et 200.000 kms tous ronds au compteur ... je lui ai offert une tite coupe de 5W30 full synthétique pour célébrer ça en plus du fait que je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème quelconque avec elle !
> Vous me direz : "et pourquoi "Savonnette" ???" ... réponse au prochain rond-point !



Moi c'était la semaine dernière. Mais j'ai mis 5 ans, pour les faire avec ma voiture à piles


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Hybride 

PS : blob


----------



## Chang (8 Mars 2009)

A regarder ici et la les photos du salon de Geneve, je me dis que les designers des boites ricaines n'ont toujours pas pris connaissance de la finesse ... c'est gros, c'est large ... c'est l'amerique quoi ...


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2009)

moche mais qui correspond à la demande de la clientelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> A regarder ici et la les photos du salon de Geneve, je me dis que les designers des boites ricaines n'ont toujours pas pris connaissance de la finesse ... c'est gros, c'est large ... c'est l'amerique quoi ...





naas a dit:


> moche mais qui correspond à la demande de la clientelle.



Qui correspond à la demande de la clientèle américaine surtout !


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2009)

C'est même pas une histoire de taille, si tu leur dit regarde l'exige gratte ton V8, ils s'en foutent, parce qu'en ligne droite le V8 gagne...
L'eternel débat entre le chassis leger anglais et petit moteur ou le gros moteurs us et une caisse autour.
même la ford la plus celebre la GT 40 à été faite par lola.

Infoutous qu'ils sont de faire des bagnoles, infoutus:bebe:


----------



## victor.m (16 Mars 2009)

Oui mais les muscle car sont quand même de très belles voitures c'est gros puissance et vieux ...
Parfait quoi
Personnellement je préfère m'acheter un bon mustang faceback de 1978 que un petite exige ou je ne pourra même pas conduire confortablement avec ma taille ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2009)

victor.m a dit:


> Oui mais les muscle car sont quand même de très belles voitures c'est gros puissance et vieux ...
> Parfait quoi
> Personnellement je préfère m'acheter un bon mustang faceback de 1978 que un petite exige ou je ne pourra même pas conduire confortablement avec ma taille ...



Ben, si ton compte en banque est aussi large que la voiture (because passages à la pompe), pourquoi pas


----------



## victor.m (16 Mars 2009)

Ca dépend aussi de l'utilité comme véhicule de tout les jours c'est sur que il faut avoir le portefeuille bien rempli mais dans le cas ou tu utilise pour le Week end en véhicule de collection c'est amusant ...


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2009)

victor.m a dit:


> Oui mais les muscle car sont quand même de très belles voitures c'est gros puissance et vieux ...
> Parfait quoi
> Personnellement je préfère m'acheter un bon mustang faceback de 1978 que un petite exige ou je ne pourra même pas conduire confortablement avec ma taille ...



Et pourquoi par la Mustang Facebook pendant que tu y es ? 

C'est Fastback si jamais. 

Et les modèles de 78... Chacun son trip. 

Par contre, tu aurais dit 68, et on aurait été nettement plus d'accord. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Par contre, tu aurais dit 68, et on aurait été nettement plus d'accord. :rateau:



Et encore, le modèle "hard top", parce que en "fast back", elle est carrément moche, je trouve !


----------



## iMax (18 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore, le modèle "hard top", parce que en "fast back", elle est carrément moche, je trouve !



Bof question de goûts... 
Même si je suis assez d'accord avec toi, n'oublions pas que les Shelby étaient en fastback. :rateau:


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2009)

je vous recommande l'episode 2 de la saison 12 de top gear.
nos 3 compères se balladent aux us avec trois muscle cars, à voir absolument.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2009)

iMax a dit:


> n'oublions pas que les Shelby étaient en fastback. :rateau:



Nan ! pas toutes !


GT 350 de 66 :love:


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2009)

Sisi c'est une Fastback... Regarde bien...


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2009)

La preuve. 

Une standard:





...et une fastback:





Je connais le sujet, c'est un de mes (nombreux) fantasmes automobiles... :rateau:


----------



## mimiche95 (20 Mars 2009)

moi perso je préfère ça




plus récent et dans mon garage depuis 3 semaine
avec un V8 de 5,7L que du bonneur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Belle voiture !
En gris métal aussi ?


----------



## mimiche95 (22 Mars 2009)

la même sauf les jante 20 ponce sur la photo , en 18 pouce sur la mienne ,


----------



## Pooki (22 Mars 2009)

JE vois régulièrement la break pres de chez moi, je n'avais jamais vu celle ci. Elle est incroyable également


----------



## rizoto (23 Mars 2009)

mimiche95 a dit:


> moi perso je préfère ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perso, je ne suis pas fan du tout. Trop grosse, je la trouve un peu "m'as tu vu?"

Dans un autre genre : la nano


----------



## iShin (23 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Dans un autre genre : la nano



Une chose est sûre, c'est pas du 20", ni du 18" :bebe:


----------



## mimiche95 (27 Mars 2009)

salut rizoto tu a tout a fais raison très grosse 5m de long 1,8 tonnes et très frime , et pour iShin une chose es sûre, c'est pas pour moi !


----------



## victor.m (28 Mars 2009)

La c300 est une pure merveille elle est énorme carré les ligne des américaine ....


----------



## victor.m (28 Mars 2009)

Mais perso en noir profond avec vitre teinté je préfère^^


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2009)

Top Gear reprend .... fin Juin ... :sleep: ...


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Top Gear reprend .... fin Juin ... :sleep: ...


yeaph 
ils sont à des km de ce que M6 et TF1 diffusent, je ne peux même plus les regarder :modo:


----------



## Chang (7 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> yeaph
> ils sont à des km de ce que M6 et TF1 diffusent, je ne peux même plus les regarder :modo:



C'est surtout grace a la personalite de Clarkson. Parce que le Top Gear Australien est loin d'etre aussi divertissant et informatif par exemple ...


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2009)

Hé mais c'est mort ici ! 

Vivement que la prochaine saison de Top Gear sorte (Juin) ça nous fera un sujet de discussion bagnole. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------

Moi je m'occupe entre les cours avec mon gros légo...






(châssis à changer car très attaqué par la rouille sur un longeron.)

La rouille oeuvre aussi de manière plus sournoise.... Va falloir amputer et greffer de la tôle saine.


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2009)

dis donc elle est nickel !


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2009)

Baaaah... presque, sinon je ne changerais pas le chassis. :rateau:

Il est pas beau à voir. 
Les planchers ont déjà été refaits il y'a une année en se démerdant avec des tôles zinguées. Avec ça je devrais être peinard quelques années. :love:

Merci quand même pour le compliment.
C'est vrai qu'elle est assez propre et que je n'ai (quasi) pas de mauvaise surprise en démontant. 

Demain je sors le moteur au pont roulant et je fais pareil avec la coque.


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2009)

Bah de toutes façon les deuch possèdent typiquement 3 ou 4 points ou la rouille se font un plaisir de rester.


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2009)

Oui... elles pourrissent toutes aux mêmes endroits en premier...


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2009)

Remarque au moins c'est facile pour savoir l'état de la deuch que tu achètes


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2009)

En parlant d'ancetre : 
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/05/18/ferrari-250tr-sells-for-record-breaking-12-2-million-at-rm-auct/


















:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2009)

Oh, une Testa Rossa 3l (la vraie, celle de 57 qui a courru en endurance et fait les 24h du Mans* à la fin des années 50, pas la réédition récente de 84) !:love:

Tiens, la voilà en "livrée course" (conduite à droite, pas de siège passager) ! :





(*) certaines avec un moulbif de 4,5 litres.


----------



## tracy (19 Mai 2009)

Sympa ce topic :love:

Voici l'une de mes voitures préférées:






Une Charger de 1968, miam :rateau:

Petite Camaro SS:


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2009)

Vu et revu. 

Moi pendant ce temps, j'ai mis au point un skate à moteur.


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2009)

tu sais qu'a base de deuch on peut faire des trucs sympas, des deux places avec des échappements droits finissant en triangle, un bruit d'enfer :love:


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2009)

Ça avance. :rateau:


----------



## naas (29 Mai 2009)

Dis moi ou tu trouves le temps et l'espace pour faire ta deuch ?


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2009)

Le temps j'en trouve parce qu'il fallait faire quelque chose sur cette voiture pour espérer partir en vacance cet été avec. Du reste c'est pas si énorme le temps qu'il faut, je dois en être à 17 heures pour arriver là alors que c'est la première fois que je fais ces travaux.

Et la place: vive les clubs ! :rateau:
Je m'y suis fait un pote qui m'a mis la place à disposition et me donne un coup de main de temps à autre. La location me coutera une bouteille et une boite de chocolats.


----------



## naas (29 Mai 2009)

Encore trois week complets et c'est bon donc ?


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2009)

J'espère moins. 
Y'a une grosse concentre Suisse ce week-end, j'espère en être dimanche.


----------



## naas (29 Mai 2009)

Bah tu peux toujours y aller sur une remorque


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2009)

J'y vais sur mes roues où j'y vais pas. 

Ou alors je me fais prêter la Méhari qui est derrière.


----------



## naas (29 Mai 2009)

Pour une concentration, j'ai un copain qui finissais une dino, la vitre arrière était juste posée, la boite et le moteur n'étaient pas là, donc interdiction de soulever le capot et pas touche la vitre


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Le temps j'en trouve parce qu'il fallait faire quelque chose sur cette voiture pour espérer partir en vacance cet été avec. Du reste c'est pas si énorme le temps qu'il faut, je dois en être à 17 heures pour arriver là alors que c'est la première fois que je fais ces travaux.



Laisse, ils peuvent pas comprendre s'il n'en ont pas eu. Je me rappelle, quand on a changé le moteur de celle de la fiancée (depuis épouse) de mon cousin en trois heures, une après midi dans la rue, au bord du trottoir ! Et encore, sans les crises de fou-rire provoquées par l'opération, on aurait mis moins longtemps.

Cette aventure m'avait permis, à l'époque, de disposer pendant une demi heure de disposer d'une des rares 2CV "bi-moteur", vu que le moteur de rechange a fait le trajet "casse - bord du trottoir" dans le coffre de ma titine à moi


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2009)

naas a dit:


> Pour une concentration, j'ai un copain qui finissais une dino, la vitre arrière était juste posée, la boite et le moteur n'étaient pas là, donc interdiction de soulever le capot et pas touche la vitre



Excellent 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Laisse, ils peuvent pas comprendre s'il n'en ont pas eu. Je me rappelle, quand on a changé le moteur de celle de la fiancée (depuis épouse) de mon cousin en trois heures, une après midi dans la rue, au bord du trottoir ! Et encore, sans les crises de fou-rire provoquées par l'opération, on aurait mis moins longtemps.
> 
> Cette aventure m'avait permis, à l'époque, de disposer pendant une demi heure de disposer d'une des rares 2CV "bi-moteur", vu que le moteur de rechange a fait le trajet "casse - bord du trottoir" dans le coffre de ma titine à moi



Seule une deuche permet de telles expériences. 
La première chose que j'ai faite sur la mienne a été de changer l'embrayage. Il a donc fallu tomber le moulin à la main au mois de février, c'était marrant ^^

Là j'ai la chance d'avoir un pont roulant à disposition... Ça simplifie bien la vie.


----------



## naas (29 Mai 2009)

Tu m'étonnes que ça aide, parce mettre un 2L dans un kit car, ça rentre au chausse pied.
Regardez du coté de fith gear, un fou furieux tente un ....

regardez, c'est assez dingue :style:


----------



## iMax (29 Mai 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes que ça aide, parce mettre un 2L dans un kit car, ça rentre au chausse pied.
> Regardez du coté de fith gear, un fou furieux tente un ....
> 
> regardez, c'est assez dingue :style:



Dans quelle saison, quelle épisode ? 
Faut cherche quoi ?


----------



## naas (29 Mai 2009)

finalgear est ton ami 

un indice:


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2009)

Voilà, c'est terminé ! La titine roule à nouveau avec son châssis galvanisé tout neuf. 

Il aura fallu exactement 2 semaines de boulot pour changer ce châssis pour un total d'environ 30 heures.

2-3 photos du remontage effectué le week-end dernier !

Pour les travaux de soudure, on passe à côté...





L'accessoire idéal pour bouger une coque.  





On découpe la tôle malade qui était inaccessible lors de la première réparation du plancher sans démonter la coque et qui a morflé au démontage. La photo ne le montre pas mais c'était bien abîmé... :sick:





On en fait une nouvelle en remplacement... C'est du 1.5mm zingué. 





Reste à souder tout ça... 





Et voilà le résultat final... :style:





Ça commence à ressemble à quelque chose... :love:





Reste à procéder aux derniers ajustages de précision... Je vous rassure, je ne perce pas le galva mais j'agrandis deux trous des supports de parre-chocs....  :casse:





Et là je me rend compte que je n'ai pas encore d'autres photos de la voiture terminée qui roule pourtant depuis dimanche.


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2009)

Quand on sait que maintenant il faut passer au garage pour changer une ampoule de phare sur une Modus!


----------



## iMax (4 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand on sait que maintenant il faut passer au garage pour changer une ampoule de phare sur une Modus!



C'est l'horreur pour ça les voitures récentes. 
C'est une grande frustration pour qui est ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit peu bricoleur...


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2009)

Alors ton prochain projet c'est quoi une lomax pour un imax c'est tout trouvé :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand on sait que maintenant il faut passer au garage pour changer une ampoule de phare sur une Modus!





iMax a dit:


> C'est l'horreur pour ça les voitures récentes.
> C'est une grande frustration pour qui est ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit peu bricoleur...



Et encore, ça n'est qu'une étape transitoire, bientôt, une ampoule claquée, on te fout la caisse en épave, et zou !

Vous croyez quoi, là, les gars ? Que le marché des voitures neuves, il va remonter tout seul sans un minimum de mesures incitatives ?


----------



## iMax (4 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore, ça n'est qu'une étape transitoire, bientôt, une ampoule claquée, on te fout la caisse en épave, et zou !
> 
> Vous croyez quoi, là, les gars ? Que le marché des voitures neuves, il va remonter tout seul sans un minimum de mesures incitatives ?



Ça craint. 

C'est en partie pour ça que je liquide ma Twingo de 2001 et que je vais probablement récupérer pour une somme dérisoire (héritage inside) une 306 de 98 en super état et peu kilométrée.

Ça me permettra de regagner un peu de confort par la même occasion.


----------



## iMax (11 Juin 2009)

Bon, pour parler un peu autos viriles... 

Une vidéo de teasing où l'on voit une Focus RS dernière du nom, pourtant élue meilleure sportive du moment par nombre de journaleux se faire allumer par une voiture mystérieuse dont nous connaitrons tout le 17 juin prochain...

A votre avis, c'est quoi ? 

[YOUTUBE]oQEm1c2SETk[/YOUTUBE]

Perso j'ai voté Clio RS dernière du nom. 
Beaucoup de virages, un bruit de 4 cylindres rageur, un look qui est très proche de ça...:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Je trouve la calandre noire très speciale , du gris aurait été mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je trouve la calandre noire très speciale , du gris aurait été mieux



Non non, la couleur de la calandre est parfaite  Par contre, celle du reste de la voiture


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Tu veux le orange d'une 911 997 GT3 ?


----------



## iMax (14 Juin 2009)

...c'était les 24h du Mans ce week-end.


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> ...c'était les 24h du Mans ce week-end.



les diesels ont encore gagné


----------



## iMax (14 Juin 2009)

Oui. Normal, avec le budget qu'ils avaient. 

Faut faire vendre de la 207 HDI/A3 TDI hein, c'est purement commercial. 

Ça reste des tracteurs qui font un bruit dégueulasse. 

Vive les Aston, les Corvette, les Lola, les Spyker,... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Oui. Normal, avec le budget qu'ils avaient.
> 
> Faut faire vendre de la 207 HDI/A3 TDI hein, c'est purement commercial.
> 
> ...



Oui, hein ! surtout les Spyker, parce qu'avoir appelé un monstre comme ça :




"Laviolette" (non, non, je n'invente rien, vérifiez ! :love, ben moi, je dis : "fallait oser !"


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Faut faire vendre de la 207 HDI/A3 TDI hein, c'est purement commercial.
> 
> Ça reste des tracteurs qui font un bruit dégueulasse.



C'est parce que ceux qui achètent des 207 sont au courant pour les 24H du Mans et attendent le résultat des courses pour savoir quel moteur choisir?


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Ça reste des tracteurs qui font un bruit dégueulasse.



Et bientôt ils ne feront plus de bruit du tout, ou un bruit encore plus moche (constant): Peugeot serait en train de nous concocter une LMP1 hybride.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> C'est parce que ceux qui achètent des 207 sont au courant pour les 24H du Mans et attendent le résultat des courses pour savoir quel moteur choisir?



Non, c'est plus parce que les gens qui vont décider d'acheter une voiture prochainement (et donc n'ont pas encore fait leur choix) vont se rappeler que c'est une Peugeot HDI qui a gagné au Mans, et ça va influencer les esprits faibles !


----------



## iMax (20 Juin 2009)

C'est demain !!!! :rateau: :love:

[YOUTUBE]2yoKhOIlXhk[/YOUTUBE]

Et celle-là aussi. _Y'aura de l'Ami 8_
[YOUTUBE]WVCUXnk3SSo[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai d'ailleurs pas tout à fait compris ce que disait le mini-may avant le passage avec l'Ami


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai d'ailleurs pas tout à fait compris ce que disait le mini-may avant le passage avec l'Ami


A quel moment dans la vidéo ?
peut etre clarkson you're a big loaf

tiens celle ci (vielle) est pas mal non plus 

[YOUTUBE]EaV-G4ftDUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (20 Juin 2009)

Deuxième vidéo, 5ème sec: _Drive from York with... ?_


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Deuxième vidéo, 5ème sec: _Drive from York with... ?_



a beautiful lady 
puis 
la fille "do you do something to your ..."
lui "no"
et le hamster "when i grew up i will racing cars in the desert"


----------



## iMax (20 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> a beautiful lady
> puis
> la fille "do you do something to your ..."
> lui "no"
> et le hamster "when i grew up i will racing cars in the desert"



Mmh ok, merci. 
Pas facile à saisir n'empêche.


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Mmh ok, merci.
> Pas facile à saisir n'empêche.


Tu m'étonnes qu'elle ne soit pas facile à saisir la beautiful lady


----------



## iMax (20 Juin 2009)

Si lui y arrive avec une Ami 8...


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2009)

par contre je crois qu'ils parlent de majorque, au fait l'épisode est dispo :love:


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2009)

Un des deux est blanc


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2009)

Au programme:
Essai de la nouvelle lotus.
Sur le circuit la Ferrari FXX avec un temps tout simplement hallucinant.
Le stig se divulgue ! 
Une course entre une voiture, un train et une moto, devinez qui conduit quoi et gagne.
Que du bonheur


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2009)

Bon, déjà on sait que Clarkson est dans la loco.


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Bon, déjà on sait que Clarkson est dans la loco.


bien vu :rose:
fifth gear episode 3 est aussi dispo, en attendant le prochain top gear


----------



## iMax (25 Juin 2009)

Qui veut une Twingo 16s ?


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

viendez résoudre mon enigme


----------



## iMax (22 Octobre 2009)

c'est quoi cette énigme?


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> c'est quoi cette énigme?



c'est trop tard  c'etait le circuit de top gear  celle d'avant etait la fabrique d'aston martin :love:

au fait fith gear ne reviendra plus, bon c'etait pas mon programme favori, mais c'etait un bon complément entre deux top gear


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir a tous 
Je viens du forum jouons avec Google earth 

Et naas t as une énigme à résoudre ........


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2009)

Top gear est de retour pour la saison 14 !!! :style:


----------



## Chang (17 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Top gear est de retour pour la saison 14 !!! :style:



As tu la date precise, je ne la trouve pas ... Merci  ...


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> As tu la date precise, je ne la trouve pas ... Merci  ...


yeap http://www.finalgear.com/


----------



## iMax (17 Novembre 2009)

...et en HD s'il vous plait ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2009)

la route bulgare à la fin est magnifique :love: un vrai circuit !


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Novembre 2009)

D'ailleurs, ils l'utilisent bien comme telle... magnifique en effet.


----------



## naas (18 Novembre 2009)

et quand la hamster épelle le mot allemand, c'est tu top top gear


----------



## naas (18 Novembre 2009)

Je me demandais pourquoi il n'y a avait pas eu une annonce de tous les épisodes.
voici la réponse et les détails des épisodes suivants


----------



## Paradise (25 Novembre 2009)

Un Chtit Spyshot de cet aprèm sur Strasbourg  
Je suis pas fan mais bon. Je pense que c'est la nouvelle Astra 2010 non .?


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

beaurk, je me demande s'ils font express des fois coté design c'est désolant au possible.
ps: le deuxième épisode de top gear est dispo :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> c'est désolant au possible.



T'as oublié le "&#8719;", là


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as oublié le "&#8719;", là



euh pos compris :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> euh pos compris :rose:



"c'est déso&#8719;lant au possible".


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "c'est déso&#8719;lant au possible".



eh eh haut de gamme :style:


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2009)

Les petits gars de top gear ont fabriqué un "véhicule" hybride, pour le fun ils l'ont amené à un magazine spécialisé dans les revue de voiture, voici le résultat, hilarant 

[YOUTUBE]WfNfwNWWphI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (16 Décembre 2009)

Ben à propos d'hybride, la Sylkomobile a une nouvelle batterie. 

Avec près de 250'000 km, il était temps de changer.

Voici une photo de l'ancienne


----------



## two (16 Décembre 2009)

et à titre d'indication cela coute combien le remplacement des batteries d'une Prius?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2009)

two a dit:


> et à titre d'indication cela coute combien le remplacement des batteries d'une Prius?



Plus cher que sur une 2CV, mais moins quand même que sur un 747 ! :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Décembre 2009)

sylko a dit:


> Ben à propos d'hybride, la Sylkomobile a une nouvelle batterie.
> 
> Avec près de 250'000 km, il était temps de changer.
> 
> Voici une photo de l'ancienne



et ça se recycle bien ces batteries là? 
C'est quoi comme techno de batterie? Plomb?


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> et ça se recycle bien ces batteries là?
> C'est quoi comme techno de batterie? Plomb?



de memoire c'est du Nimh.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Décembre 2009)

ça va etre sympa à recycler dans quelques années, quand la plupart des prius 1ere generation vont arriver à la casse...

Edit : lien wiki sur cette techno : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accumulateur_nickel-hydrure_métallique


----------



## rizoto (18 Décembre 2009)

C'est la fin pour saab. Merci GM d'avoir racheter cette marque et de l'avoir plomber. :hein:


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

racheté, plombé 
D'un autre coté saab ne faisait plus de voitures comme saab savait faire depuis longtemps.

ce week end top gear is back :style:
pour mémoire il y à deux semaines ils ont fait tourner à 360° une twingo dans un égout de belfast


----------



## rizoto (18 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> racheté, plombé
> D'un autre coté saab ne faisait plus de voitures comme saab savait faire depuis longtemps.



C'est exactement ce que je dis. A partir du moment ou GM a investi. tout innovation a disparu (pas de nouveau modèle, aucune prise de risque, design beaucoup plus sobre, etc...). Ils ont pris le savoir et basta. C'est dommage.


----------



## iMax (19 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> racheté, plombé
> D'un autre coté saab ne faisait plus de voitures comme saab savait faire depuis longtemps.
> 
> ce week end top gear is back :style:
> pour mémoire il y à deux semaines ils ont fait tourner à 360° une twingo dans un égout de belfast



Les dernières 9-3 étaient très bien et je ne parle même pas de la 9-5 avortée. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h29 ----------

Pour info, ce que GM a tué dans l'oeuf, c'est ça. 
Je l'attendais impatiemment.


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

Je me rappelle avoir vu une Saab 900 dans un endroit plus qu'improbable:
au sud de l'Australie, dans l'île de Kangaroo Island qui ne possède qu'une seule route goudronnée, le reste étant des pistes de cailloux fins rouges.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2009)

La conduite en France risque de devenir  Intéressante 




  

NB : image qui m'a été envoyée par un membre ancien mais peu actif de MacGe.


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

le bon argument pour ce genre d'engin..........

http://www.secretconsulting.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/aston-martin-rapide-2.jpg


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> le bon argument pour ce genre d'engin..........
> 
> http://www.secretconsulting.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/aston-martin-rapide-2.jpg



ils parlent d'une am 4 places dans le dernier TG 
dites mois j'ai besoin de vos avis
que pensez vous de ceci :love:

15500 euros, pas trop cher non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Décembre 2009)

:love: :love:
Par contre, celle de pistonheads est vendue


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

p'tain naas elle est super:love:


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> :love: :love:
> Par contre, celle de pistonheads est vendue


oui j'ai vu mais a 15000 euros c'est pas mal non ?
je ne m'y connais pas trop encore bien en elise/exige
faut que je regarde de plus près quels sont les différents modèles



shogun HD a dit:


> p'tain naas elle est super:love:


sympa hain, en plus elle est sur la region de marseille  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Je les trouve sublimes et puis ca fait pas cher pour une telle voiture (enfin je pense) :love:.


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je les trouve sublimes et puis ca fait pas cher pour une telle voiture (enfin je pense) :love:.



Les elises sont beaucoup moins cher que les exiges, les performances sont cependant présentes :style:
et elles reprennent l'axiome de Colin Chapman: light is right qui a conduit aux super seven :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> racheté, plombé
> D'un autre coté saab ne faisait plus de voitures comme saab savait faire depuis longtemps.



Ah la 900 Turbo d'avant GM ! Un souvenir particulier avec cette voiture. 

Mais que reste-t-il de l'automobile suédoise et de son originalité ? Car Volvo est sous le contrôle de Ford (en tout cas pour les véhicules personnels).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------

Histoire de relancer un peu du débat sur ce fil...
Vous connaissez hein ! Dans moins de 900 jours maintenant.
















Enfin bref, quoi...





Déjà ce qui est drôle c'est que prononcer le nom de la marque (la RNUR, c'est ça ? ) dans un fil consacré à la tuture fait déjà polémique... 

Mais plus sérieusement ? Qu'en pensez-vous ? L'avenir ? Reculer pour mieux sauter ? Déplacer le problème énergétique vers un autre, soit déshabiller Pierre pour habiller Paul ?
La voiture électrique : le chant du cygne de l'automobile, en tout cas sous cette forme là ? Un moyen de mobilité à terme obsolète ? Ou quoi encore ?

A vous Cognacq-Jay !​


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

Électrique = nucléaire. 
Tant qu'il n'y aura pas des stations ou l'on peux déposer ses batteries déchargées contre des rechargées les voitures électriques ne parviendrons jamais a percer le marche de masse.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Électrique = nucléaire.
> Tant qu'il n'y aura pas des stations ou l'on peux déposer ses batteries déchargées contre des rechargées les voitures électriques ne parviendrons jamais a percer le marche de masse.



Justement c'est le pari que lance Renault : s'appuyer sur son réseau, déjà, puis en développer un autre notamment avec Better Place pour permettre le remplacement des batteries en moins de 3". Nous sommes de plus en plus urbains : la voiture électrique qu'on recharge sur une prise, depuis sa maison individuelle n'est pas du tout valable quand on habite dans des appartements en ville. 
Toute la différence est là : la voiture électrique n'est pas une invention neuve, ni spécifique à Renault par contre c'est dans la mise en place du réseau de changement / recharge que le losange innove... et joue gros !
Electrique = nucélaire. En France mais dans le monde : électrique = (encore) charbon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> Electrique = nucélaire. En France mais dans le monde : électrique = (encore) charbon.



Sans compter que les fabricants de batteries faisant partie des plus gros pollueurs de la planète, franchement, je ne vois pas trop où est le côté écologique de la voiture électrique (et je ne parle même pas du problème posé par le recyclage des batteries le jour ou la majorité du parc automobile mondial sera électrique, il n'y a qu'à voir actuellement le problème du recyclage des pneus usagés) ! 

Ah oui, pis aut'chose à propos du nucléaire en France : déjà maintenant, ils envisagent de nous coller des coupures de courant en hiver, alors quand faudra recharger quotidiennement 50 ou 60 millions de bagnoles, je vous dis pas comment on va se cailler les miches 

Non, franchement, l'avenir de la voiture électrique, tant qu'on ne saura pas fabriquer de piles à combustible de taille suffisamment  réduite, il se situe, à mon avis, dans les oubliettes de l'histoire !

Par ailleurs, ma vieille 405 "2 litres essence, injection", en respectant à peu près les limitations de vitesse et en fonction du type de circulation, fait entre 800 et 1000 Km avec le plein, je vais essayer de la garder jusqu'à ce qu'une voiture électrique m'offre la même autonomie (et les mêmes performances, parce que déjà, je trouve que 125 ch, c'est mou &#8230 !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Je crois plus à l'hydrogène personnellement , non parce quand tu vois les constructeurs qui sont tous fiers d'eux lorsque ils annoncent une smart avec 100Km d'autonomie et qui coute la peau du cul , ca fait un peu pitié .

Ps : Une p'tite voiture à l'hydrogène : 






Je l'avais vue au mondial 2004 : magnifique :love:


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je crois plus à l'hydrogène personnellement , non parce quand tu vois les constructeurs qui sont tous fiers d'eux lorsque ils annoncent une smart avec 100Km d'autonomie et qui coute la peau du cul , ca fait un peu pitié .
> 
> Ps : Une p'tite voiture à l'hydrogène :
> Je l'avais vue au mondial 2004 : magnifique :love:


Et celle ci combien ? pour une monoplace en plus.

L'électrique c'est plutôt pour remplacer le manque de pétrole que de sauver la planète.
Les piles à hydrogène là oui, mais le premier qui invente un reservoir capable de ne pas exploser lors d'un accident a gagné le jackpot !
pour les coupures d'electricité, ce n'est pas tant la capacité totale qui est mise en cause, mais bien la capacité disponible
La France à ceci de particulier que son système de production distribution d'électricité est très centralisé, mais sa base nucléaire lui apporte paradoxalement parlant un impact moindre sur l'environnent comparé aux allemands par exemple qui eux s'appuient sur le charbon qui est notoirement plus polluant.
Note aux bretons: étant donné que seulement 8% de votre production est faite sur place, vous serez les premier touché, normal 
Pour en revenir à la solution de changement de batterie, 3 min c'est convenable si:
1 une campagne explicative comparant le temps d'un plein essence classique / 3 min
2 une implantation dans les stations essence, en partenariat avec les réseaux de distribution type grande surface en ville et avec les sociétés d'autoroute.
3 aucun effort physique demandé de la part des conducteurs, et d'un point de vue rentabilité une absence d'opérateurs (bref un robot) couplé à une facturation automatique ce qui évite la queue à la caisse pour payer.

dites moi si j'oublie quelque chose.

ps: c'est pas aujourd'hui que je rêverais d'une voiture électrique, je garde ma lotus pour l'instant :style:


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

pour le stockage de H2


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour le lien .

@naas : tu l'as ou pas ta sublime Lotus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Les piles à hydrogène là oui, mais le premier qui invente un reservoir capable de ne pas exploser lors d'un accident a gagné le jackpot !



Mais non, ça n'est pas le problème, pas besoin de réservoir, il suffit de produire l'hydrogène au fur et à mesure de son utilisation, ça, on sait déjà faire, mais le problème, c'est qu'on sait le faire gros et puissant, mais petit et de puissance modeste, ça, on ne sait pas ! C'est un peu comme les turbines, on sait en faire des grosses pour propulser un Rafale, mais pas des petites pour propulser une Clio !

Quant au projet de Renault, déjà qu'EDF nous arnaque (ils nous vendent très cher l'électricité pour pouvoir la vendre à perte aux industriels et à l'export), mais là, je sens bien venir le pompon, un bon truc pour nous vendre le KW encore  4 fois plus cher (hors TIPP, bien entendu).

Quant aux 3" pour faire le plein, laisse moi rire : Quand je fais Paris-St Raphaël, je fais le plein en partant, et ensuite, sur place en arrivant, avec une voiture électrique, c'est, au mieux, dix pleins, et au pire vingt ou vingt cinq, qu'il faudra prévoir, selon qu'on a le modèle à autonomie étendue (80 Km à 80 Km/h) ou normale (50 Km à 60 Km/h). 

Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'on fera des économies sur l'hébergement, parce que là, pour une semaine de vacances à St Raphaël, avec ma voiture actuelle, je dois prévoir six ou sept nuités, avec la voiture électrique, une seule suffira, parce que partant le samedi matin, on arrivera le mercredi soir, et le jeudi matin on prendra la route du retour pour être le dimanche soir à Paris


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Je vous rejoins sur le fait que la voiture électrique est probablement une fausse solution apportant autant de problèmes qu'elle ne semble en résoudre. Sauf que j'irai plus loin de que vous : la réponse n'est pas non plus dans la voiture à hydrogène. La réponse est, à mon sens, sans doute dans une refonte globale de nos façons de nous déplacer, où la bagnole devra avoir une place beaucoup moins importante par rapport à la suprématie qu'elle a acquise depuis l'Après-Guerre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> JLa réponse est, à mon sens, sans doute dans une refonte globale de nos façons de nous déplacer, où la bagnole devra avoir une place beaucoup moins importante par rapport à la suprématie qu'elle a acquise depuis l'Après-Guerre.



Ben, c'est bien beau, tout ça, mais si tu supprimes la voiture, tu mets quoi, à la place ? Dans notre société actuelle, la téléportation ,'étant pas encore parfaitement au point, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait la remplacer, il n'y a aucune alternative, du moins sans apporter de restrictions au droit qu'on a de se rendre où on veut (dans des conditions acceptables) !

Bon, pour prévenir tout de suite une réponse idiote, inutile de proposer les transports en commun, c'est totalement irréaliste en dehors des arrondissements du centre de Paris (même les arrondissements extérieurs, c'est extrêmement limite, sauf coup de chance, tu fais (en temps de déplacement, hein, pas en distance) quasiment autant de marche à pied que de trajet en transport), et alors, si tu dois te déplacer dans la "France profonde", là, je ne te dis pas &#8230;  Pour te donner une idée, je suis environ à 10 mn en voiture du centre commercial où je fais mes courses, mais en transports en commun, faut compter entre 1 heure et demi à 2 heures, selon la façon dont se passent les correspondances, et pour le retour avec les sacs pleins, je te dis pas, faut bien encore 20 mn de plus, vu qu'il y a déjà à l'aller, 20 mn de marche à se farcir entre la maison et l'arrêt de bus, et avec les sacs pleins (un caddy pour la semaine), on ne marche pas aussi vite ! La boulangerie, c'est pire, même distance que le supermarché, mais l'arrêt de bus le plus proche à près de 2 Km. Faut compter la demi-journée pour aller chercher une baguette ! Hein ? Si si, je vis en Île de France, dans une petite ville limitrophe de la sous préfecture la plus peuplée du département : Agglomération d'environ 70 000 habitants, je pense, 50 000 pour la seule sous préfecture, et environ 20 000 pour les communes limitrophes, dont celle où je vis).


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci pour le lien .
> 
> @naas : tu l'as ou pas ta sublime Lotus ?


pas tout de suite, mais cela ne devrait tarder, quelques "formalités" à régler avant  :style:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> ..Quant aux 3" pour faire le plein, laisse moi rire : Quand je fais Paris-St Raphaël, je fais le plein en partant, et ensuite, sur place en arrivant, avec une voiture électrique, c'est, au mieux, dix pleins, et au pire vingt ou vingt cinq, qu'il faudra prévoir, selon qu'on a le modèle à autonomie étendue (80 Km à 80 Km/h) ou normale (50 Km à 60 Km/h)...


je ne parle pas du nombre de "pleins" mais du temps pour faire le "plein" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




coloquinte a dit:


> Je vous rejoins sur le fait que la voiture électrique est probablement une fausse solution apportant autant de problèmes qu'elle ne semble en résoudre. Sauf que j'irai plus loin de que vous : la réponse n'est pas non plus dans la voiture à hydrogène. La réponse est, à mon sens, sans doute dans une refonte globale de nos façons de nous déplacer, où la bagnole devra avoir une place beaucoup moins importante par rapport à la suprématie qu'elle a acquise depuis l'Après-Guerre.


Alors tu es hors sujet, ici c'est parlons vroum vroum, pas parlons velo, couic couic


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> je ne parle pas du nombre de "pleins" mais du temps pour faire le "plein"



Oui, mais moi, je te parle tu temps passé à faire le plein *pour parcourir la même distance*, pour faire 800 Km, je passe environ 3 minutes, alors qu'au mieux, il faudra passer une demi heure avec ta voiture électrique (en comptant avec le modèle 'king size" à 80 Km d'autonomie ) !


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

elle pourai ressembler à çà


[YOUTUBE]g9t1iV0RsJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais moi, je te parle tu temps passé à faire le plein *pour parcourir la même distance*, pour faire 800 Km, je passe environ 3 minutes, alors qu'au mieux, il faudra passer une demi heure avec ta voiture électrique (en comptant avec le modèle 'king size" à 80 Km d'autonomie ) !


Pour info la tesla sur base de ... "je vous laisse chercher" à une autonomie de 350 bornes ce qui fait un plein. et les performances sont au rendez vous.

Sinon, ce n'est pas MA voiture et je me fous complètement des voitures électriques, je préfère une bonne bagnole "light is right" comme une Elise ou une réplique de super seven, je vous laisse discuter à qui à raison et retourne aux vraies bagnoles, celle qui vous font un grand sourire sur la figure comme ça


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Pour info la tesla sur base de ... "je vous laisse chercher" à une autonomie de 350 bornes ce qui fait un plein. et les performances sont au rendez vous.
> 
> Sinon, ce n'est pas MA voiture et je me fous complètement des voitures électriques, je préfère une bonne bagnole "light is right" comme une Elise ou une réplique de super seven, je vous laisse discuter à qui à raison et retourne aux vraies bagnoles, celle qui vous font un grand sourire sur la figure comme ça


 


ah oui des aston martin


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> ah oui des aston martin



VI mais question budget ce n'est pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout la même catégorie, par contre quel bruit, mais quel bruit :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour prévenir tout de suite une réponse idiote, inutile de proposer les transports en commun



Merci du compliment.

Bon je te laisse dans ton conservatisme franchouillard omniscient.

Il y a autre chose que la France sur Terre. Des expériences progressives de nouvelle mobilité. Bien sûr pas avec la suppression immédiate de la bagnole mais dans un monde majoritairement urbain désormais, la voiture doit être remise à une place moins importante qu'auparavant. Je ne dis rien de plus.
A propos d'Ile de France, on vient de boucler l'A86 en tunnel entre Versailles et Nanterre. Pour 9 Mds d'euros. Il y a des choix budgétaires et politiques. Cet argent aurait pu être mis sur un autre moyen de transport, non ?

Sinon Naas a raison. C'est un fil sur la bagnole. Donc fin du hors-sujet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> Merci du compliment.
> 
> Bon je te laisse dans ton conservatisme franchouillard omniscient.



Parce que vouloir avoir la possibilité de se rendre où on veut quand on veut, c'est du conservatisme franchouillard ? Vouloir ne pas faire en quatre heure ce qu'on peut faire en 30 mn, c'est du conservatisme franchouillard ?

C'est vrai que pour aller voir mon vieux copain Dos Jones, je peux y aller en transport en communs, mais avec plus d'une demi journée de trajet de plus qu'en voiture, ou une note de taxi que je ne peux pas m'offrir !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> pas tout de suite, mais cela ne devrait tarder, quelques "formalités" à régler avant  :style:




T'as une photo ? .
@Pascal 77 : moi je sais ce qu'on peut mettre à la place : des fusées .


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

regarde ma signature pour l'ancienne, pour la nouvelle faut attendre un peu...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Une catheram :love::love:.
Le 0-60mph en 3,2 secondes avec une pointe à 250Km/H : le rêve !


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Une catheram :love::love:.
> Le 0-60mph en 3,2 secondes avec une pointe à 250Km/H : le rêve !


celle ci est une tiger racing, c'est un des constructeurs qui fabriquent des repliques au même titre que catheram, mk, dax, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Ok , le 0 à 100 en combien ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok , le 0 à 100 en combien ?


 


14s


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> 14s



try me  :style: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

14S , c'est digne d'une twingo ça


----------



## shogun HD (25 Décembre 2009)

Twingo et encore une tranbant


----------



## naas (25 Décembre 2009)

Disons que certaines porches et autres impreza ont été surprises


----------



## naas (26 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Disons que certaines porches et autres impreza ont été surprises


A l'inverse certains se sont fait surprendre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2009)

Pour l'instant, ma préférée est bridée ! :rateau:


----------



## boubz (28 Décembre 2009)

J'avoue... j'ai vu le petit duel dans auto moto y a deux semaines entre celle là et la 911,
pour ceux que ça intéressent d'ailleurs c'est ici


----------



## shogun HD (28 Décembre 2009)

pour le son :love:


[YOUTUBE]exnI343IU3s[/YOUTUBE]



pour l'essai c'est là :love::love:

pour la poésie c'est ici :love::love::love:


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2009)

La nissan Gtr est la digne descendante de la skyline. 
J'ai lu que sur le circuit du nurbengreen ( désole pour l'ortographe ) la gtr est plus rapide qu'une Porsche pour le tiers du prix !
Au Japon la vitesse maxi du moteur est calculée automatiquement via la GPS !!!
Et il faut aborder un circuit au Japon pour profiter de la pleine puissance du moteur ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h28 ----------

Les vidéos en edge  
je verrais cela plus tard 
j'avais assisite a un match de horseball. 3 aston sur le parking des joueurs, surprenant non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> La nissan Gtr est la digne descendante de la skyline.



Euh &#8230; Pas vraiment non, plutôt de la 350Z, je dirais, la Skyline, c'est un autre concept, plus gros, plus lourd, tri-corps, 4 roues motrices !






naas a dit:


> J'ai lu que sur le circuit du nurbengreen ( désole pour l'ortographe )



Nurburgring, désol*é* et ort*h*ographe :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Pascal , la Gtr est la descendante de la skyline plutôt puisque la 350z est remplacée par la 370z .
La gtr coute la moitié de la Porsche mais pas le tiers  , et puis franchement , à choisir , je prends la Porsche qui est plus qu'une voiture , c'est un mythe .


----------



## iMax (29 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh &#8230; Pas vraiment non, plutôt de la 350Z, je dirais, la Skyline, c'est un autre concept, plus gros, plus lourd, tri-corps, 4 roues motrices !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris ton point de vue...
T'as déjà vu une GTR en vrai ? 
C'est gros.
C'est lourd.
C'est 4 roues motrices.
C'est diablement efficace.
Ça ressemble passablement à une skyline. 

Alors de là à dire que ça descend d'une 350Z -> LOL!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris ton point de vue...
> T'as déjà vu une GTR en vrai ?
> C'est gros.
> C'est lourd.
> ...



Ben, lorsque je compare la photo du post de zebig avec celle de la 350 ci dessus, et avec celle ci :




Je trouve que ça ressemble plus à la 350, d'autant qu'ils la donnent comme "assez agile", alors qu'une Skyline, pour l'agilité &#8230; , mais bon, c'est vrai, je ne l'ai vue qu'en photo et un peu sur la vidéo du match avec la Porsche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> à choisir , je prends la Porsche qui est plus qu'une voiture , c'est un mythe .


Ouf ! Merci de m'avoir laissé la GTR ... j'ai eu peur ! 
Une telle voiture pour +/- 80.000 Euros ...... P... si j'avais le pognon !:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Enfin , j'adore aussi la Chrysler Crossfire :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je trouve cette voiture magnifique même si l'intérieur est celui de la slk première génération .


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2009)

Disons que pour avoir vu tourner les skyline sur circuit c'est loin d'être des veaux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

Et pour les fotes j'ai prévenu car depuis l'iPhone c'est pas toujours le top :sick:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------

Je tiens a preciser quêtant moi même sur le circuit, j'ai eu l'occasion de voir un veau noir me mettre un tour  chuuuuuut !


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

le 0-200 en 20 secondes, devinez quelle est la base voiture de ce projet ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> le 0-200 en 20 secondes, devinez quelle est la base voiture de ce projet ?



puissance + legereté obligatoire, + naas à l'écriture = une lotus, au hasard ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'aime beaucoup la toute dernière Citroen C5 ... http://www.linternaute.com/auto/mag...les-de-2008/image/citroen-c5-ii-sw-262010.jpg :love:


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> puissance + legereté obligatoire, + naas à l'écriture = une lotus, au hasard ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2010)

franchement çà aurait plus de charme se faire toper par un truc de ce genre  que par une subaru


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> franchement çà aurait plus de charme se faire toper par un truc de ce genre  que par une subaru



Il y a 40 ans, c'est avec ça qu'on se faisait courser :love: :


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2010)

c'est vrai et ce jusqu'à la A310 ...........naas les connais bien


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

les berlinettes sont beaucoup plus chères que les A310 sur le marché de l'occasion !



shogun HD a dit:


> franchement çà aurait plus de charme se faire toper par un truc de ce genre  que par une subaru



jolie fake photoshop cet aston, remarque quand on vois ce que fait la gendarmerie avec ses subaru il y a de quoi se poser des questions   






ce qui me surprend c'est que ces 73 subaru imprezza ne sont modifiées qu'a la hauteur de 225 chevaux quand la sti en fait 300 d'origine je les sens un peu menteurs :rateau:

et puis un 0 à 100 en moins de 6 secondes, franchement il n'y a pas de quoi s'exclamer non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Non , le pire , c'est que la première détruite (en photo) , c'est dans la marne ou on habitait qu'elle a été detruite .

La HONTE .


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2010)

dans un autre registre :style:


----------



## Paradise (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , le pire , c'est que la première détruite (en photo) , c'est dans la marne ou on habitait qu'elle a été detruite .
> 
> La HONTE .



Mais dans tous les cas le logo Gendarmerie lui est intact


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est marrant car aujourd'hui les gens roulent en France en respectant les limitations de vitesse, alors qu'il y a encore quelques années, du temps des boites à fromage, la limitation de vitesse était plus indicative qu'autre chose.
La France pays coincée au milieu de l'Europe commencerait à s'assagir ?


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2010)

une veyron tomber dans l'eau
http://jalopnik.com/5406108/exclusive-first-post+lake-crash-bugatti-veyron-photo
http://jalopnik.com/5404403/exclusive-video-of-bugatti-veyron-actually-crashing-into-texas-lake


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

çà pardonne rien ces caisses


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> une veyron tomber dans l'eau



normal, si on pense que la Veyron n'a fait que prendre la suite de Bugatti




celle-la à passé 73 ans dans le lac Majeur, ce qui n' pas empêché son prix aujourd'hui: > 200.000.  


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

sacré voiture les bugattis les éléphants ont la facheuse idée d'aimer l'eau 

un éléphant çà trempe énormément!!!
et vous trouvez çà drôle ??


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2010)

some says he need an alen key to take out his shoes
or we know he's called the stig

qui est le monstre du loch ness


----------



## iMax (9 Mai 2010)

Je remonte le thread pour vous dire que je suis devenu sourd. 
250km pour aller chercher la nouvelle iMax-Mobile no4.






0 à 100 en ... 
Ah ben non, vitesse de pointe = 98km/h. :love:

26cv de feu. :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (10 Mai 2010)

iMax a dit:


> Je remonte le thread pour vous dire que je suis devenu sourd.
> 250km pour aller chercher la nouvelle iMax-Mobile no4.
> 
> 
> ...


 

quand on aime


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2010)

iMax a dit:


> Je remonte le thread pour vous dire que je suis devenu sourd.
> 250km pour aller chercher la nouvelle iMax-Mobile no4.
> 
> _photo de la tuture_
> ...



T'as installé le GPS avec la position des radars autoroutiers dessus ? 

:rateau:


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2010)

Non, pas encore... mais c'est un truc à faire si je veux garder mon permis. :rateau:


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2010)

iMax a dit:


> Non, pas encore... mais c'est un truc à faire si je veux garder mon permis. :rateau:


C'est quelle génération, car les phares carrés trahissent une version récente.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2010)

naas a dit:


> C'est quelle génération, car les phares carrés trahissent une version récente.



patoutafé, car sur les dernières versions, ils étaient revenus aux phares ronds ! Les phares rectangulaires sont apparus sur les modèles de 1975, et ont été progressivement de nouveau remplacés par des phares ronds pendant la première moitié des années 80. à partir de 85 ou 86, seuls les phares ronds persistaient*, jusqu'à la fin de la production en 1990.

(*) Sauf peut-être sur les fourgonnettes, faudrait que je vérifie.


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2010)

Tu as raison. 

L'AK400 (l'ultime évolution de la camionette 2cv avant l'acadiane) a reçu ces phares en 1975.
Celle-ci est justement de 1975 et a des feux jaunes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2010)

Je sais que vous n'en aurez "rinafoutt" ...  ... mais pour moi c'est un grand jour !
Ma 320 CD vient de passer la barre des 300.000 kms sans 1 balle de frais autres que les frais d'entretiens périodiques normaux ... pour la remercier, j'ai trinqué avec elle : de son côté, un superbe bidon d'huile extra synthétique bien fraîche et de grande marque, et de mon côté, une Kriek St louis à tomber par terre !
Rendez-vous pour les 400.000 kms !

ps : chez le concessionnaire on m'a dit que 500.000 kms avec un tel moteur est loin d'être exceptionnel ! Dois-je le croire ?????


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je sais que vous n'en aurez "rinafoutt" ...  ... mais pour moi c'est un grand jour !
> Ma 320 CD vient de passer la barre des 300.000 kms sans 1 balle de frais autres que les frais d'entretiens périodiques normaux ... pour la remercier, j'ai trinqué avec elle : de son côté, un superbe bidon d'huile extra synthétique bien fraîche et de grande marque, et de mon côté, une Kriek St louis à tomber par terre !
> Rendez-vous pour les 400.000 kms !
> 
> ps : chez le concessionnaire on m'a dit que 500.000 kms avec un tel moteur est loin d'être exceptionnel ! Dois-je le croire ?????



Je ne sais pas, mais ce qui est digne du livre des records, c'est le nombre de Kriek St Louis que tu prends n'importe quel prétexte pour ingurgiter ! 

Tout ce que tu as descendu, je n'aimerais pas avoir à le remonter à pieds


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

En même temps , il y a des golf qui ont duré 1 million de km , rien d'extraordinaire pour une bmw de faire les 300.000 km 
(la golf 2 de ma mère en est à 400.000km environ )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2010)

Tu me rassures ! 
Faut dire que je la bichonne : démarrage le matin tout en douceur pour l'amener en température (ce que j'appelle les préliminaires !:love ensuite grimpette sur l'autoroute pour lui faire prendre ses marques entre 2.000 et 2.500 tours à l'aise et pour la surprendre de temps en temps un petit coup frisant la zone rouge ... des 4 pneus elle s'accroche je te dis !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Pour info : la marque a offert une golf 5 au proprio de cette golf aux 1 000 000 de km .


----------



## rizoto (27 Juin 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je sais que vous n'en aurez "rinafoutt" ...  ... mais pour moi c'est un grand jour !



Et bien pas du tout, je me souviens d'un des posts concernant cette voiture (il y était question de cuir :love:si je me souviens bien) et j'attendais une petite mise à jour. La voilà ... 



etienne000 a dit:


> Pour info : la marque a offert une golf 5 au proprio de cette golf aux 1 000 000 de km .



Non, il en a fait la demande car il a dépensé plus de 25000 euros en maintenance...


----------



## woulf (27 Juin 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu me rassures !
> Faut dire que je la bichonne : démarrage le matin tout en douceur pour l'amener en température (ce que j'appelle les préliminaires !:love ensuite grimpette sur l'autoroute pour lui faire prendre ses marques entre 2.000 et 2.500 tours à l'aise et pour la surprendre de temps en temps un petit coup frisant la zone rouge ... des 4 pneus elle s'accroche je te dis !!!!!



Profites... Bientôt tu devras passer une ou deux frontières pour faire ton petit parcours et ça va niquer ton beau programme: embouteillages à la douane flamande/wallonne/bruxelloise - biffer la mention inutile - surchauffe du vieux diesel et de son propriétaire...
Alley, changes tout de suite de carrosse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Profites... Bientôt tu devras passer une ou deux frontières pour faire ton petit parcours et ça va niquer ton beau programme: embouteillages à la douane flamande/wallonne/bruxelloise - biffer la mention inutile - surchauffe du vieux diesel et de son propriétaire...


Mais non ! Je suis flamand, et comme l'énorme majorité des flamands, je suis belge avant tout et farouche partisan d'une belgique unie !
Ce n'est pas une minorité de nationalistes gueulards qui vont faire la loi !
Je veux continuer à boire mes trappistes à Orval, Chimay ou Westvleteren et mes Kriek à Bruxelles ! La Belgique ce sont les clochers du plat pays flamand, les charbonnages de Wallonie et la "zwanze" des bruxellois ... le même sang et la même sueur ... c'est ça qui fait la Belgique, terre du surréalisme et du compromis ... et surtout terre d'asile !
Tout ça pour dire : non ! il n'y aura jamais de douanes à l'intérieur de notre beau pays !
ps : j'avais oublié : salut Woulf ! j'espère que tout va bien pour toi ... toujours parmi les caribous ??????


----------



## killers460 (28 Juin 2010)

Elle est pas belle la vroum vroum que mon père a commandé ???


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2010)

Tu fais combien de km par année, ZeBig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2010)

iMax a dit:


> Tu fais combien de km par année, ZeBig ?


Entre 60.000 et 80.000 kms/an ... ... ça dépend des "missions" que je décroche !


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2010)

80.000 par an - un mois de vacances = 80.000/11 =7200 km/mois sur 21 jours = 7200/21 = 350 par jours donc 150 bornes aller retour, dis moi tu es à 1h30 de chez toi à chaque fois 

ps: fith gear est de retour depuis 4 épisodes, et top gear depuis... 1 épisode


----------



## shogun HD (30 Juin 2010)

ps: fith gear est de retour depuis 4 épisodes, et top gear depuis... 1 épisode [/QUOTE]

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2010)

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore top gear, c'est ce que les français attendent d'une émission de bagnoles, car entre TF1 qui fait d'auto moto une émission de pub à peine voilée, et un M6 Turbo qui est ennuyeux à mourir nous sommes mal servis.
je recommande à tous (et toutes) de regarder au moins un épisode, par exemple le dernier en date :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

naas a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore top gear, c'est ce que les français attendent d'une émission de bagnoles, car entre TF1 qui fait d'auto moto une émission de pub à peine voilée, et un M6 Turbo qui est ennuyeux à mourir nous sommes mal servis.
> je recommande à tous (et toutes) de regarder au moins un épisode, par exemple le dernier en date :love:



Les français qui ont tout compris sont chez Free, donc, ils ont la chaîne AB Motor (gratos) !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

naas a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore top gear, c'est ce que les français attendent d'une émission de bagnoles, car entre TF1 qui fait d'auto moto une émission de pub à peine voilée, et un M6 Turbo qui est ennuyeux à mourir nous sommes mal servis.
> je recommande à tous (et toutes) de regarder au moins un épisode, par exemple le dernier en date :love:



Tu rigoles , c'est trop bien turbo , avec les essais très approfondis ainsi que la multitude de belles voitures testées :rateau:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les français qui ont tout compris sont chez Free, donc, ils ont la chaîne AB Motor (gratos) !



Pardon : AB Moteurs :rose:


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pardon : AB Moteurs :rose:


Quand tu vois le niveau de faute des posteurs, c'est rien du tout ça :sick:


----------



## woulf (30 Juin 2010)

naas a dit:


> Quand tu vois le niveau de faute des posteurs, c'est rien du tout ça :sick:



Oui, mais le modéraptor se veut perfectionniste...
Alors, tu comprends bien qu'il ne peut pas laisser passer la moindre coquille !


----------



## Flo73 (30 Juin 2010)

Perso des test approfondi... Je trouve sa un peu gros... Une Française, ou un francaisau hasard qui essaye une voiture je trouve ça léger. Ils parlent seulement de l'habitacle de la voiture et pour ce qui est du chapitre moteur... On repassera quand ce sera des vrai "pilote" essayeur et sur route fermé pour voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre la voiture. Là on pourra dire si telle ou telle voiture a un moteur plus coupleu ou pas, plus souple, etc...


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2010)

Honnêtement essayez top gear et vous le direz


----------



## woulf (30 Juin 2010)

et en presse écrite: Le moniteur automobile, jamais vu des essais détaillés aussi détaillés, et les référendum des utilisateurs par modèle donnent de précieux retours d'expérience également.

C'est sûr que c'est pas le même niveau de détail que les reportages de Turbo


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2010)

Oui parceque faire une visite de l'usine aston sans faire crisser les pneus franchement ... Chapeau chapatte. 
Un vrai programme signe des meilleurs M6 boutique :sleep:


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2010)

volvo clame qu'en 2020 plus personne ne sera tué ou sevèrement bléssé dans une de ces voitures...
vous y croyez vous ?


----------



## joéstare (12 Juillet 2010)

Turbo tout ce qui les intéresse quand ils essayent une voiture c'est les plastiques mouSSés


----------



## iMax (12 Juillet 2010)

naas a dit:


> volvo clame qu'en 2020 plus personne ne sera tué ou sevèrement bléssé dans une de ces voitures...
> vous y croyez vous ?



Sécurité active et passive au top, plein de gadgets anti-endormissement, anti-franchissement ligne continue, anti-excès de vitesse, anti-alcool bientôt...
A côté de ça, les limitations de vitesse sont toujours plus basses, les radars toujours plus nombreux et les flics toujours plus sévères.

Donc, c'est possible.  


...et la passion, bordel ? :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2010)

naas a dit:


> volvo clame qu'en 2020 plus personne ne sera tué ou sevèrement bléssé dans une de ces voitures...
> vous y croyez vous ?



Ouais: il y aura plus de moteur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2010)

naas a dit:


> volvo clame qu'en 2020 plus personne ne sera tué ou sevèrement bléssé dans une de ces voitures...
> vous y croyez vous ?



Bof, facile, regarde depuis combien de temps plus personne ne s'est tué ou blessé dans une Simca, ou mieux, une Panhard


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2010)

Ils ont tout de même investi dans un centre totu neuf uniquement pour ces crash tests.


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, facile, regarde depuis combien de temps plus personne ne s'est tué ou blessé dans une Simca, ou mieux, une Panhard



Objection votre Honneur !!!

Rouler en Panhard peut être très risqué de nos jours !


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Objection votre Honneur !!!
> 
> Rouler en Panhard peut être très risqué !


Du coup c'est le mec qui se reçois un bastos de panhard qui à mal  :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2010)

miam miam, les atom sont la version moderne des cat super seven.

Regardez moi ce rapport poids/puissance :love:

pour vous faire une idée, tapez  you tube atom top gear, et regardez la face de clarkson


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/22426/tn_at5.jpg
> 
> 
> miam miam, les atom sont la version moderne des cat super seven.
> ...



Y font la même, mais en fourgon bâché ? :rateau:


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y font la même, mais en fourgon bâché ? :rateau:



bah si tu regardes un S7 c'est déjà pas beaucoup bâché, et moche en plus en mode bâché :sick:, alors l'atom je n'ose imaginer


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2010)

un GSXR dans une ... smart 

[YOUTUBE]teLFxcxQjlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Septembre 2010)

Une sacré plateforme que celle de la smart.... On peut tout faire avec !


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2010)

Lotus annoncerait un nouveau modèle au prochain salon de paris esperons que cela soit autre chose qu'une évolution d'évora.
des rumeurs folles courent à propos d'une S7 réplica :love:


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2010)

cela se précise franchement elle a une bonne gueule, avec un V8 en position avant je me demande ce que va donner le comportement routier, dautant plus qu'a ce prix là nous changeons de catégorie pour attaquer les porsches (beetle applatie donc) et autres.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Elle est sublime .


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2010)

Zauraient pas un poil pompé la ligne sur Aston Martin ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zauraient pas un poil pompé la ligne sur Aston Martin ?


 

ouaip un poil de morphing de la ONE 77 et le style de la vantage :love: 

mais je préfère la V12 vantage RS mais bon :mouais:  on peut rêver


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2010)

Disons quelle seloigne des lignes sport de l'exige. Donc oui forcément elle se raproche des voitures du style aston mais je tacites que cela ne m'avait pas frappe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------

Ok ...
merci le correcteur de l'iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Je la trouve plus anguleuse (Ca existe ? :siffle) que la Vantage 
De plus , le toit en verre , ca doit être vraiment top pour une voiture de ce genre !
Il sera ouvrable , à la manière d'une 911 Targa ou non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il sera ouvrable , à la manière d'une 911 Targa ou non ?



Ben pour ce qu'on en voit sur la photo, je dirais non ! D'ailleurs, celui de la 911 Targa n'était pas en verre, et par rapport à une 911 normale, la Targa avait une cellule largement modifiée !

Une 911 "standard" :





Une 911 "Targa"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Je parle des dernières !






Par ailleurs , je me demande depuis quand il est ouvrable sur les 911 , la 993 si je ne m'abuse ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Septembre 2010)

j'ai eu la chance de croiser cette chose aujourd'hui :love:

ce fut bref mais intense comme d'hab :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Plus beau qu'une Panamera ? .
La ligne ne manque pas de légèreté par rapport à une version coupé ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Plus beau qu'une Panamera ? .
> La ligne ne manque pas de légèreté par rapport à une version coupé ?


 


ouaip il ont bien reçu leur coup quelle croupe quelle allonge quelle .............quelle .............quelle ..............je ne vois qu'elle :love::love::love:


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Plus beau qu'une Panamera ? .
> La ligne ne manque pas de légèreté par rapport à une version coupé ?


 une panamera 
regarde la dernière saison de top gear


----------



## Chang (21 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> une panamera
> regarde la dernière saison de top gear



Meme si TG donne un avis tres tranche sur la Panamera, il n'empeche que niveau design, c'est une superbe reussite ...  ...


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Meme si TG donne un avis tres tranche sur la Panamera, il n'empeche que niveau design, c'est une superbe reussite ...  ...


Pour de bon ? 
franchement regarde une rapide ou une quatroporte, la plus moche des trois c'est la panamera, ça saute aux yeux non ?  j'ai vue une quatroporte et discuté avec son propriétaire et franchement elle est magnifique, l'arrière peut être pourrais preter à discussion mais le reste est du plus pur style italien, superbe :love:

la panmachin... comment dire... depuis la 911 qui rappelons le est une beetle aplatie et ses dérivées rien de très nouveau, le cayenne merite d'y aller à cayenne et comme dit clarkson c'est une 911 avec un abris de jardin derriere :bebe: non franchement chang je ne trouve rien de beau à cette porshe


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas .
Alors il est clair que la maserati quattroporte a un arrière plus 'plat' , mais je trouve que la Panamera fait son petit effet .
Et c'est pas parce que telle ou telle personne dit que c'est de la merde , que je vais dire que c'est le cas .
Pour le cayenne , l'ayant vu avant hier , je trouve que le gros Porsche écrit à l'arrière gâche vraiment tout (En plus du gros Cayenne S)..


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2010)

regardez le dernier concept de peugeot:
(ps: c'est un electrique)
l'arrière me fait penser au devant de la batmobile 







la xbow de ktm est dans le viseur :style:


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zauraient pas un poil pompé la ligne sur Aston Martin ?



Comme tout le monde quoi....  

(Jaguar, Renault....... _j'ai que ça qui me vient en tête en fait!_ :rateau: )


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Meme si TG donne un avis tres tranche sur la Panamera, il n'empeche que niveau design, c'est une superbe reussite ...  ...



tu l'as déjà vu en vrai la panamera? de face, ça va, on dirait presque une 911, mais elle a vraiment un gros cul...
Dans la même gamme, une quattroporte, une rapide, voire une A7 est quand même beaucoup plus classe...

En fait, je dirais l'inverse de toi : hormis le design, c'est une superbe réussite (commerciale en particulier) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------

Amusons nous avec Porsche :


----------



## Chang (23 Septembre 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> tu l'as déjà vu en vrai la panamera? de face, ça va, on dirait presque une 911, mais elle a vraiment un gros cul...
> Dans la même gamme, une quattroporte, une rapide, voire une A7 est quand même beaucoup plus classe...



Il se trouve que j'en ai vu une hier, de Panamera ... je confirme, tres belle gueule, plus large/longue qu'une Porsche habituelle. C'est un pari risque de Porsche que de sortir de ses designs ecules ... d'ailleurs quand on voit le Cayenne, les designers ne font pas mouche a chaque fois.

Aussi, je ne comprends pas votre besoin de prouver votre opinion en la comparant a d'autres voitures. On aime pas une peinture parce qu'elle est plus jolie qu'une autre. Non, on l'aime, la voiture ou la peinture, pour ce qu'elle nous inspire. C'est tres personnel, tres subjectif donc ... ce que Clarkson et son ego surdimensionnes ne sont pas. L'avantage des grandes gueules comme clarkson c'est que l'ont voit tout de suite la ou ils pechent. Lui, c'est niveau design ... je prefererais confier le choix de mon nouveau papier peint a une autruche plutot qu'a Clarkson.

Bref, tout ca pour ca ...  ...

Pour en revenir aux designs ecules, je suis en fait assez content de voir les marques de voitures sportives sortir des modeles un peu differents, prendre des risques. En ce qiu concerne Porsche, cela paie commercialement puisque le Cayenne se vend mieux en Chine qu'ailleurs. Il y en a partout ici, c'est d'un laid ... mais bon, si vous etiez actionnaire Porsche vous en seriez content.

La Panamera est une grosse "berline", ce qui est, avec le 4x4/SUV, le type de voiture prefere des chinois, qui, n'oublions pas, composent le marche auto le plus actif au jour d'aujourdhui.


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2010)

c'est marrant, j'en ai aussi vu une la semaine dernière. De profil, elle est superbe.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Il se trouve que j'en ai vu une hier, de Panamera ... je confirme, tres belle gueule, plus large/longue qu'une Porsche habituelle. C'est un pari risque de Porsche que de sortir de ses designs ecules ... d'ailleurs quand on voit le Cayenne, les designers ne font pas mouche a chaque fois.
> 
> Aussi, je ne comprends pas votre besoin de prouver votre opinion en la comparant a d'autres voitures. On aime pas une peinture parce qu'elle est plus jolie qu'une autre. Non, on l'aime, la voiture ou la peinture, pour ce qu'elle nous inspire. C'est tres personnel, tres subjectif donc ... ce que Clarkson et son ego surdimensionnes ne sont pas. L'avantage des grandes gueules comme clarkson c'est que l'ont voit tout de suite la ou ils pechent. Lui, c'est niveau design ... je prefererais confier le choix de mon nouveau papier peint a une autruche plutot qu'a Clarkson.
> 
> ...



Je ne me risquerais pas à comparer une voiture avec une oeuvre d'art.
Et le fait que ce soit un succès commercial, je ne le nie pas, au contraire, mais je trouve son design raté, trop lourd et trop pateau (orthographe?), un peu comme les SUV quoi...

Et je la compare uniquement à des voitures du même segment sur laquelle est est en compétition et là, je ne peut pas dire qu'elle ressorte victorieuse en terme de classe et d'élégance...

Une panarema garée à coté d'une quattroporte faite lourde, inélégante...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Ca rentre dans le même segment Serie 7 avec gros moteur et Panamera , ou pas exactement ? (Plutôt A7 que A8 par exemple).


----------



## Chang (24 Septembre 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Une panarema garée à coté d'une quattroporte faite lourde, inélégante...



L'iTalienne ne fait pas non plus dans les grandes lignes de la finesse ...  ... On dirait un cul de Volvo, non !?  

Ce segment est compose de groooooosseuh voitures, gros arrieres, large assise. Pas tres elegant de toute facon ...





​


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

après vérification et l'aide d'un collègue qui roulait à contre sens de moi au même moment, je vous confirme la présence d'une rapide dans mon coin  
mon collègue a pu la voir de très près et l'entendre de très près aussi :mouais: veinard 

pit^n^quelle est belle :love::love: pour une quatre porte 


edit: le mec floutté c'est pas mon collègue


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Je préfère l'abri de jardin de la panamera .
J'ai toujours du mal avec la serie 5 gt par contre .


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

dans un autre domaine le prototype EX1 de peugeot est bien sympa !!!
en attendant que le routes soient tansformée en circuit 24 pour l'alimentation en courant 

[YOUTUBE]T4m1ebJ71eE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fìx (28 Septembre 2010)

C'est quoi l'énorme rectangle au niveau de la poignée sur l'Aston? :mouais: :mouais:

À part ça bien sûr => :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> après vérification et l'aide d'un collègue qui roulait à contre sens de moi au même moment, je vous confirme la présence d'une rapide dans mon coin



Il y a de privilégiés, quand même, moi, dans mon coin, je dois me contenter d'une Vainquish, de deux Nissan 350Z (dont une Roadster à 100m de chez moi), et d'une Mazda RX7 

Ah si, on a aussi une R8 (une des voitures de l'ancien maire), mais manque de bol, c'est pas une Audi, mais une Renault (remarquez, elles ont des points communs : 4 freins à disque, peinture métalisée, moteur derrière le conducteur) ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2010)

Mon boss c'est audi A3 noire, deux bandes blanches tout le long, mors de plaquettes rouges, jantes noir mates, sorties double pot carrées chromées et et... et .... portes à ouverture papillon.

L'est pas style le garçon hummmm


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Mon boss c'est audi A3 noire, deux bandes blanches tout le long, mors de plaquettes rouges, jantes noir mates, sorties double pot carrées chromées et et... et .... portes à ouverture papillon.
> 
> L'est pas style le garçon hummmm



il aime les survet' lacoste blanc et il a toujours une casquette?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2010)

Sinon, Ferrari conçois ses voitures de manière à tenir compte du manque chronique de places de parking en ville


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> il aime les survet' lacoste blanc et il a toujours une casquette?


lacoste oui 
casquette non, c'est tout de même de l'ingénierie, on est censé etre sérieux :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (28 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> c'est tout de même de l'ingénierie, on est censé etre sérieux :rateau:



Sans commentaires


----------



## shogun HD (28 Septembre 2010)

une possibilité de concept car chez aston qui traîne depuis qqtemps :love::love:







le reste ici ...........


----------



## naas (28 Septembre 2010)

cholie :love: par contre la place en vertical au niveau moteur c'est pas un peu juste pour un v8, v10, v12 nanh ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------

Le nouveau top gear australie est dispo, un épisode EXCELLENT !!!!
Il y avait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas marré comme ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> cholie :love: par contre la place en vertical au niveau moteur c'est pas un peu juste pour un v8, v10, v12 nanh ?



Ben un moteur en V à 180°, ça s'appelle un "boxer", on trouvait ça dans les Porsche ou les Alfa Romeo, pourquoi pas dans une Aston Martin ? Un flat twelve, ça aurait de la gueule, nan ? :love:


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben un moteur en V à 180°, ça s'appelle un "boxer", on trouvait ça dans les Porsche ou les Alfa Romeo, pourquoi pas dans une Aston Martin ? Un flat twelve, ça aurait de la gueule, nan ? :love:



le seul truc c'est que dans les porshes il est au mauvais endroit 

franchement un flat 12, je demande a voir, mais en vrai, parce que ce proto, enfin cet exercice de style est bien plus beau que les modèles actuels.

D'ailleurs à ce propos entre aston et porsche c'est a qui fera la gamme la moins comprehensible :mouais:


ps: ne manquez pas le top gear autralia, c'est enorrrrrme :love:


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Lotus annoncerait un nouveau modèle au prochain salon de paris esperons que cela soit autre chose qu'une évolution d'évora.
> des rumeurs folles courent à propos d'une S7 réplica :love:





naas a dit:


> cela se précise ...


Et bien ... finalement non, c'est encore autre chose... vivement demain :love:


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

ou


----------



## Fìx (29 Septembre 2010)

Ouais bah si c'est la 2ème, ce serait rien d'autre qu'une Lamborgini estampillée Lotus!


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Ouais bah si c'est la 2ème, ce serait rien d'autre qu'une Lamborgini estampillée Lotus!


 

pas acil de trancher evora ou retour de l'esprit


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

la première photo c'est juste une évolution, alors qu'il se trame des rumeurs de nouvelle lotus 7.
lotus organise une conference en avant premiere aujorud'hui, esperons que nous aurons des infos plus sympa que juste un nouveau moteur moins polluant ou ce genre de ....
bref un peu d'adrenaline que diable :love:

la deuxieme, les lignes tendues rappelent les lambo mais à y regarder de plus près, c'est bien inspiré par lotus


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

nouvelle lotus esprit, nouvelle lotus elan, présentation en direct en ce moment !
http://live.lotuscars.com/live/

_bon presentation de l'elite, mais la mèche avait déja été vendue, pfff ils ont pris garou pour la faire découvrir _

_non de dieu, nouvelle elise !!!! elle a rien a voir avec la MK2 !!!!_

une nouvelle eterne, seriiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuux 


bon les gars si c'est pas de l'exclu ça hummmm, lotus est vraiment de retour, les lignes sont tendues, originales, la gamme cohérente, miam miam miam.

en plus tout ça c'est bon, parce que la mk2 va baisser en occasion pour bibi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

T'as oublié de dire qu'elles étaient sublimes .


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as oublié de dire qu'elles étaient sublimes .


lui non


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

.
Je pense que Lotus va largement titiller Porsche .


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

franchement pour avoir vu la vidéo en direct (d'ailleurs apple a des leçons a prendre avec ses keynotes  )
c'est hallucinant ce qu'ils ont fait, partir de rien et faire une toute nouvelle gamme !
monsieur top gear, depeche toi de me tester tout ça.
c'est dommage que je sois au boulot, impossible de poster des copies d'écrans prises lors de la présentation 

franchement ligne tendues, beaucoup plus serieuses, moins "geek" que les exiges, plus civilisées.
connaissant lotus et sa science du chassis, si el moteur suit et les finitions avec cela sera carton plein !

lotus elan
lotus elise
lotus esprit
lotus eterne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour les liens !
Tu vas au mondial ? .


----------



## shogun HD (30 Septembre 2010)

belle gamme !!!!! le retour de l'esprit :love::love::love:


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci pour les liens !
> Tu vas au mondial ? .



j'ai pas les sous :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> belle gamme !!!!! le retour de l'esprit :love::love::love:



esperons qu'elle chauffe moins que la precedente :rateau:


eh franchement en 4 places, ça le fait non ? 






les allemandes prennent une generation de retard sur ce coup la entre la rapide et la eterne


----------



## shogun HD (30 Septembre 2010)

j'en connais un qui salive déjà


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

Clair que sur le coup , la panamera a vraiment un abri de jardin à l'arrière .


----------



## shogun HD (30 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Clair que sur le coup , la panamera a vraiment un abri de jardin à l'arrière .


 


ce qui n'est pas le cas de la rapide


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

plus de détails:


> Lotus Esprit: 550/620bhp 458 Italia and Gallardo rival that'll hit 62mph in 3.2 seconds and feature an optional KERS module;
> 
> Lotus Eterne: four-door super-saloon to rival the Porsche Panamera and Aston Martin Rapide with a Lexus-based V8 and a 0-62mph of under four seconds;
> 
> ...





pour parler d'autre, un proto de jaguar:





le seul problème des protos de jag, c'est qu'il faudrait un jour qu'ils s'en inspirent :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

Elle n'a pas d'abri de jardin , mais elle n'est pas élégante et fine pour autant .


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Elle n'a pas d'abri de jardin , mais elle n'est pas élégante et fine pour autant .


C'est sur que la lotus a coté c'est plus choli :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

C'est surtout que son coté racé fait complètement oublier le fait que ce soit une 4 portes , et c'est là que les designers de chez lotus devraient etre felicités .


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2010)

attention les yeux la dernière Aston martin...est une .... 


http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/22622/c3-L.jpg
(je vous la laisse en lien pour préserver le suspens brrrrrrr)


----------



## Chang (11 Octobre 2010)

naas a dit:


> attention les yeux la dernière Aston martin...est une ....



... erreur ? ...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2010)

ça fait un moment qu'ils en parlent...
ça permet de baisser l'emission moyen de C0² de leur gamme de véhicule...
Ridicule mais necessaire.


----------



## rizoto (11 Octobre 2010)

aberration !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2010)

pas plus que Porsche qui fait un cayenne diesel...
D'ailleurs, Ferrari n'a pas un projet sur base de fiat 500 dans?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

C'est une Peugeot 107 la base ? (Triplet 107/C1/aygo ?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2010)




----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est une Peugeot 107 la base ? (Triplet 107/C1/aygo ?)



non, iQ


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

La honte , ca aura quoi en moteur ?
Le prix ? (30.000 ? ).


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2010)

le moteur sera un 3 cylindres turbo 
pas de prix annoncé pour le moment


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le prix ? (30.000&#8364; ? ).





le_magi61 a dit:


> pas de prix annoncé pour le moment



En fait, c'est cadeau


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Heureusement , car elle ne ressemble à rien  .


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Heureusement , car elle ne ressemble à rien  .


mais si mais si  







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


>


elle est magnifique, dommage que l'arrière pèche un peu, mais mon dieu qu'elle et belle, et ce bruit ... :love:


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2010)

La prochaine "voiture la plus rapide du monde" est annoncée, c'est shelby qui s'y recolle.
http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=22627
Un article interessant dans top gear sur l'histoire de ce constructeur eclairage cette course entre david et goliath (vw:veyron)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2010)

naas a dit:


> La prochaine "voiture la plus rapide du monde" est annoncée, c'est shelby qui s'y recolle.
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=22627
> Un article interessant dans top gear sur l'histoire de ce constructeur eclairage cette course entre david et goliath (vw:veyron)



440 Km/h, c'est le mec derrière le radar, qui va se frotter les mains


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Octobre 2010)

Esthétiquement, il aurait quand même pu faire un petit effort .. Elle ne ressemble pas à grand chose là ^^


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2010)

Elle est moins moche que la veyron


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Octobre 2010)

naas a dit:


> elle est magnifique, dommage que l'arrière pèche un peu, mais mon dieu qu'elle et belle, et ce bruit ... :love:



Magnifique le Trident!

LA marque revient de loin (du moins commercialement), et ça fait plaisir à voir.L


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2010)

Tiens en parlant de voiture magnifique, je vous présente l'exige (version musclée de l'élise) scura 35 modèles pour l'export, 1,8L pour 260 chevaux, 0 à 100 en 4.1 max 254 km/h, vendue en 2009 pour 50k&#8364;  pas loin d'une GT4 :style: avec le look en plus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

C'est du noir mat avec bande en noir brillant ? 

C'est du plus bel effet .


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2010)

Oui carroserie mat, carbone pour les ouies, et brillant pour les bandes.
De quoi te faire craindre le moindre cailloux.


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Octobre 2010)

En parlant de Lotus, la nouvelle Lotus Esprit fait sensation !


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2010)

si tout va bien ma prochaine voiture ............. le 5008 en 150 HDI


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2010)

Mouais, j'aurais plutot pris une kangoo   :bebe:


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2010)

ah nan j'en ai marre :bebe:


edit : le C-crosser ou le 4007 étaient pas malmais tros gourmant le 2.2 HDI de 160 cv


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Un touran serait pas un peu mieux ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un touran serait pas un peu mieux ?


 

mouais j'aime pas trop VW et il est maintenant dépassé par le 5008 
tous les essais du 5008 sont unnanimes sur son comportement routier


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Le nouveau Touran vient de sortir .

Et après , il faut voir la longévité du véhicule : Je suis monté dans une Golf de 2004 et ensuite , dans une megane de 2004 , eh bien je peux te dire qu'après 6 ans de services , la Golf était dans de biens meilleures conditions que la Megane alors que les deux personne en prennent soin .

En bref : N'achète pas Français  .


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et après , il faut voir la longévité du véhicule : Je suis monté dans une Golf de 2004 et ensuite , dans une megane de 2004 , eh bien je peux te dire qu'après 6 ans de services , la Golf était dans de biens meilleures conditions que la Megane alors que les deux personne en prennent soin .
> 
> En bref : N'achète pas Français  .



Ben ça, ça se discute : je roule tous les jours dans une 405 que j'ai acheté (neuve) en 1992 (modèle 93), et je peux te garantir que tu auras du mal à trouver une golf de la même année dans un état aussi bon, et ce malgré le peu de soin que j'en prends !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Ne parle pas si vite : La proprio de la Golf possède une Golf 2 de 1990-1992 , qui est dans un état neuf : Elle n'a que 40.000Km .

Et puis je prends aussi en considération le fait que mon oncle a acheté en 2001 une 307 et qu'elle n'a eu que des problèmes (Volant moteur , climatisation automatique et j'en passe !) : Il a du coup acheté une série 1 il y a 2 ans de cela  .

Regarde aussi dans les peugeot et Citroën : Elles ont quasi toutes le même interieur , c'est déprimant d'acheter une 308 et d'avoir le même tableau de bord dans un 3007 par exemple .

Et puis les propriétaires de voitures neuves disent souvent que les anciennes voitures sont plus fiables et robustes que celles de maintenant .


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ne parle pas si vite : La proprio de la Golf possède une Golf 2 de 1990-1992 , qui est dans un état neuf : Elle n'a que 40.000Km .



Compare ce qui est comparable : ma 405 SRI (2 litres essence) a 220 000 Km au compteur, si elle avait seulement 40 000, je pense qu'elle serait aussi "état neuf". D'ailleurs, mon voisin qui a une SR de l'année précédente (1,9 l essence "carbu") a une voiture en encore meilleur état "cosmétique" que la mienne (mécaniquement, la mienne est encore en excellent état) alors qu'il a presque 400 000 Km (389 000 la dernière fois que j'en ai parlé avec lui) au compteur, lui !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

C'est bien pour cela que jlai précisé qu'elle n'avait que 40.000km


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est bien pour cela que jlai précisé qu'elle n'avait que 40.000km



Et c'est ce qui rend ta comparaison non valable, naguère, mon père avait acheté une AMI 8 de 12 ans d'âge quasiment neuve (6000 Km au compteur), ça ne signifiait nullement que ce modèle était un parangon de longévité !


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et c'est ce qui rend ta comparaison non valable, naguère, mon père avait acheté une AMI 8 de 12 ans d'âge quasiment neuve (6000 Km au compteur), ça ne signifiait nullement que ce modèle était un parangon de longévité !


C'est sur : le moulin tournait encore que la carrosserie et le châssis était transformés en dentelle de Bruges par la rouille


----------



## shogun HD (17 Octobre 2010)

il est vrai que la golf 2 de son temps était parmis les meilleurs de sa catégorie mais nous sommes en 2010 et les françaises ont bien évolué tant que sur le point de la fiabilité que sur le point de la qualité intérieur.

pour info le 5008 n'a qu'un seul rappel sur 2400 véhicules pour l'enjoliveur de parebrise pour le reste RAS.

le comportement routier est important pour moi il y a tros de roulis sur C4 picasso et autres scénic ce qui n'est pas le cas sur un 5008 que j'ai testé en 110 cv (bluffant pour un 110)

ce qui m'inquiète chez VW c'est leur approche commercial et le prix des révisions


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ce qui m'inquiète chez VW c'est leur approche commercial et le prix des révisions



Et puis les allemandes, lorsqu'elles tiennent la route, tu as l'impression de rouler assis sur un parpaing


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Mauvaise foi .

La suele chose qu'a m'a dérangée sur la Golf 5 , c'est le TDI 110 qui vibre trop à faible vitesse.Chose qui est maintenant reglée puisque la marque ne vend plus ce moteur.
Concernant le confort , c'est top avec les sièges baquet .


----------



## shogun HD (17 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mauvaise foi .
> 
> La suele chose qu'a m'a dérangée sur la Golf 5 , c'est le TDI 110 qui vibre trop à faible vitesse.Chose qui est maintenant reglée puisque la marque ne vend plus ce moteur.
> Concernant le confort , c'est top avec les sièges baquet .


 


1380kg sur la balance lagolf V belle bête


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Alors le TDI 110 est très bon car on a pas l'impression d'etre dans une voiture de 1.4 tonne


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2010)

le tdi 110, c'est le moulin avec les injecteurs pompes? qui sont réputés pour leur non-fiabiltié et leur bruit?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Non fiabilité , je ne sais pas , mais vibration et bruit oui .
Maintenant , c'est assez puissant et moins poussif qu'un DCI .


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2010)

moins poussif que le dci 110?
Avec une puissance identique, et un couple identique, je ne vois pas trop de différence (j'ai essayé brievement les 2)
La différence va se jouer sur le poids de la voiture...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> La différence va se jouer sur le poids de la voiture...



Ben pas que ! Ma 405 a le même moteur ( 2 litres de 123 ch, mêmes réglages, même courbe de puissance, même courbe de couple) que la 605 de mon beau frère, mais je te garantis que la différence de poids n'explique pas la différence de comportement de la voiture, même si elle joue, elle joue moins que la différence de rapports de démultiplication : sa voiture "tire" 5 bons Km/h de plus par 1000 tr que la mienne, ce qui fait que quand on échange nos places de conducteurs, lui a l'impression de conduire une voiture de rallye, et moi un camion !


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et puis je prends aussi en considération le fait que mon oncle a acheté en 2001 une 307 et qu'elle n'a eu que des problèmes (Volant moteur , climatisation automatique et j'en passe !) : Il a du coup acheté une série 1 il y a 2 ans de cela  .
> 
> Regarde aussi dans les peugeot et Citroën : Elles ont quasi toutes le même interieur , c'est déprimant d'acheter une 308 et d'avoir le même tableau de bord dans un 3007 par exemple .



1) On ne juge pas la fiabilité d'un véhicule parce que son oncle en a eu un, mais avec des statistiques fiables (celles de l'ADAC par exemple).

2) S'il y a une marque qui fait le même intérieur dans plusieurs modèles c'est bien VW (polo = golf = scirroco = tiguan = eos).

3) Ceci dit, n'achète pas cette 5008 elle est moche 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------




le_magi61 a dit:


> le tdi 110, c'est le moulin avec les injecteurs pompes? qui sont réputés pour leur non-fiabiltié et leur bruit?



Absolument.

Il vient tout juste d'être remplace par le 1.6 Tdi à rampe commune, technologie datant de...1996


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> 1) On ne juge pas la fiabilité d'un véhicule parce que son oncle en a eu un, mais avec des statistiques fiables (celles de l'ADAC par exemple).
> 
> 2) S'il y a une marque qui fait le même intérieur dans plusieurs modèles c'est bien VW (polo = golf = scirroco = tiguan = eos).
> 
> ...


 

Les interieurs des Golf , Scirroco , tiguan , eos et polo ne sont pas pareils.
Ils ont chacund des notes particulières , dans tous les cas , ils se differentient plus de ceux des Peugeot / Citroën.

Concernant le moteur à rampe commune : Tous les essais sont unanimes , ils sont très bons .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Les interieurs des Golf , Scirroco , tiguan , eos et polo  dans tous les cas , ils se differentient plus de ceux des Peugeot / Citroën.



Ben encore heureux, parce que si VW se met à faire les mêmes intérieurs que Peugeot/Citroën, ils vont finir par avoir un vache de problème d'identité, là


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Rho : Je dis que CHEZ Volkswagen , les interieurs sont différents alors que chez Psa , ils sont pareils (Regarde les petits boutons , les poignées etc , ce sont les mêmes).


.


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2010)

Honnetement, tout ça est tout sauf exitant, entre les concepts car que l'on aimerais conduire et les voitures que l'on achète il y a un monde :sleep:


----------



## Paradise (25 Octobre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Honnetement, tout ça est tout sauf exitant, entre les concepts car que l'on aimerais conduire et les voitures que l'on achète il y a un monde :sleep:



Même pour les Concept à 99% réalisables..... Et comme d'hab c'est le mauvais % qui disparait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Même pour les Concept à 99% réalisables..... Et comme d'hab c'est le mauvais % qui disparait !



Le "mauvais" étant en fait, je suppose, "le bon", dans ton esprit ?


----------



## Paradise (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le "mauvais" étant en fait, je suppose, "le bon", dans ton esprit ?



Affirmatif M'sieur :rateau:


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2010)

and the new stig is....


----------



## anty (7 Novembre 2010)

Ils ont craqués chez top gear... Y a pas une suite par hasard ? 

Lol Schumacher... J'le prend quand il veut dans ma 106


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2010)

allez hop une petite douceur ...............


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

La qualité principale d'AM, c'est de nous sortir des super-cars qui ne font usage d'aucun superlatif si on ne le leur demande pas. Un peu comme un grand félin, image de la force tranquille au repos, mais lorsqu'il sort crocs et griffes &#8230;

En un deux mots : "so british" ! :love:


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2010)

Je preferais le devant du proto, et le coté me fait penser aux mercedes. attendons le test pour voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre.
Tiens en passant lambo a annoncé son prochain bébé, un moteur de 12V pour 700 Ch.


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La qualité principale d'AM, c'est de nous sortir des super-cars qui ne font usage d'aucun superlatif si on ne le leur demande pas. Un peu comme un grand félin, image de la force tranquille au repos, mais lorsqu'il sort crocs et griffes
> 
> En un deux mots : "so british" ! :love:


 

avec le son :love:

[YOUTUBE]NYik8FfpiMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2010)

D'un autre coté aston martin est de nos jours la propriété de ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> D'un autre coté aston martin est de nos jours la propriété de ...



de David Richards, John Sinders et deux sociétés koweïtiennes Investment Dar et Adeem Investment, pourquoi ?


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2010)

pourquoi ? : parce que le bruit des aston vient aussi du souffle financier des princes du desert

L'industrie automobile "britannique" n'est plus vraiment la propriété des anglais et c'est bien dommage.
Jaguar: Tata = Inde, mini, roll royce: Bmw = allemand, etc etc, même TVR est russe :sleep:
lotus: proton = malais

ah non morgan !
Morgan est anglais et reste anglais, j'ai parlé trop vite 
tiger racing aussi anglais, mk indy aussi, westfield aussi, nobel, bon bref que des kits car ou des productions confidentielles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi ? : parce que le bruit des aston vient aussi du souffle financier des princes du desert
> 
> L'industrie automobile "britannique" n'est plus vraiment la propriété des anglais et c'est bien dommage.
> Jaguar: Tata = Inde, mini, roll royce: Bmw = allemand, etc etc, même TVR est russe :sleep:
> ...



Bon, tu exagère un poil, là, David Richards et John Sinders sont anglais, eux, et c'est leur société, Prodrive, anglaise aussi (qu'on risque d'ailleurs de voir arriver en F1 un ce ces jours) qui est majoritaire chez AM. Si on tient compte en outre que les princes du désert ne sont que financiers, là dedans, toute la conception reste anglaise !

Si les princes du désert ont préféré Aston Martin à Renault, pour investir, "ci parci que Aston Martin, ça, ci pas comme une Clio, ça, ci assez cher, mon fils !"


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2010)

Bentley = Volkswagen 
MG = chinois
Austin-Healey = chinois
Rolls Royce = BMW

dur dur


----------



## rizoto (16 Novembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Bentley = Volkswagen
> MG = chinois
> Austin-Healey = chinois
> Rolls Royce = BMW
> ...



On peut en rajouter plein comme ça 

Bugatti : Allemand
Volvo : Chinois


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2010)

lambo: vw


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2010)

Nissan : Renault


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Bentley = Volkswagen
> MG = chinois
> Austin-Healey = chinois
> Rolls Royce = BMW
> ...


D'un autre coté mg a toujours fait des bagnoles pourries, donc c'est pas bien grave


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Bentley = Volkswagen
> MG = chinois
> Austin-Healey = chinois
> Rolls Royce = BMW
> ...





rizoto a dit:


> On peut en rajouter plein comme ça
> 
> Bugatti : Allemand
> Volvo : Chinois





Romuald a dit:


> Nissan : Renault



Trabant : Euuuuh  Apatride ? :rateau:


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2010)

Par contre les russes pensent à refaire la ZIL, la fameuse limousine russe de la periode froide (avant le rechauffement climatique donc), il me tarde de voir le moteur de tracteur et le poids de 3t minimum 
avec un design genre "toi le pieton qui me regarde,  je peux te faire croupir dans un goulag"


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Par contre les russes pensent à refaire la ZIL, la fameuse limousine russe de la periode froide (avant le rechauffement climatique donc), il me tarde de voir le moteur de tracteur et le poids de 3t minimum
> avec un design genre "toi le pieton qui me regarde,  je peux te faire croupir dans un goulag"



Oh non, pas 3T, le dernier modèle produit (la 41047, la version "limousine" de la 4104) pesait 3550 Kg *à vide*, c'était la seule voiture particulière au monde à nécessiter (en France du moins) un permis "Poids lourd" pour la conduire


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2010)

benh 3550 kilos c'est pas au dessus de 3 tonnes ? 
une photo pour vous rendre compte de la future bête:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> benh 3550 kilos c'est pas au dessus de 3 tonnes ?



Ben si, justement, c'est 3T5, pas 3T, ça peut paraître un détail, mais du coups, ça fait aussi passer d'un permis "B" à un permis "C" !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh non, pas 3T, le dernier modèle produit (la 41047, la version "limousine" de la 4104) pesait 3550 Kg *à vide*, c'était la seule voiture particulière au monde à nécessiter (en France du moins) un permis "Poids lourd" pour la conduire



Cela me fait penser aux vieilles classe s (W126) ou/et à une bentley Mulsanne (Des années 80) .


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2010)

En plus démocratique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Cela me fait penser aux vieilles classe s (W126) ou/et à une bentley Mulsanne (Des années 80) .



En fait, ils l'ont pompée sur je ne sais plus trop quelle Cadillac, sur laquelle ils ont greffé une calandre style Rolls !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ils l'ont pompée sur je ne sais plus trop quelle Cadillac, sur laquelle ils ont greffé une calandre style Rolls !



J'allais dire une vieille voiture américaine , mais je n'arrivais pas à trouver un modèle exact .


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2010)

Bah de toute façon, elles sont toute moches :sleep:


----------



## Fìx (17 Novembre 2010)

HS : _(ou presque...  )_

P'tite question...

J'ai une Golf IV, année 2000, TDI 115cv, 234000kms... 


CT à faire depuis 1an et des poussières siffle
vitres électrique HS
Vanne anti-polution qui merde
courroie de distrib à changer
bougies de préchauffage à changer aussi....


Bref... j'l'adore (adorais) à part ça! :love:

Sauf que vu son âge, son nombre de bornes et tout c'que j'ai à faire dessus, j'préfèrerai en changer...

Et vu que j'ai des projets d'agrandir un peu mon cercle familiale d'ici quelques mois (année)... je viserai un Touran (j'adore maintenant VW grâce à la Golf et voudrait prolonger l'expérience)...

J'visais au départ un Touran (140cv, vraiment, les 115cv sur la Golf étaient vraiment appréciables et voudrais toujours un p'tit peu de reprise sur la prochaine) d'occasion...

Mais est-ce que j'aurai plus intérêt à voir du neuf avec la prime à la casse? (et combien j'pourrai espérer?)

Parce que les occases à 60 000 bornes ça tourne autour des 13/16000 dans le meilleur de cas... (sur le bon coin)

Alors que le neuf en Touran 140cv, ça commence à 26000... (cf. Pièce Jointe)



​
Tous les avis seront les bienvenus parce que c'est le plus gros achat de ma vie qui j'm'apprête  à faire et j'voudrai pas m'tromper! :rateau:


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2010)

Tu as demandé à un mandataire combien il te reprendrais ta golf ?
sur le bon coin, ta golf vaut combien ?

un lèvre vitre de golf c'est 50 euros
une bougie 10 euros
 et je te laisse chercher le reste.
tu peux faire des travaux pour pas grand chose et augmenter le prix de revente.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Je crois que de l'occasion est plus intéressant car la prime à la casse n'est pas trop élevée je crois : tu n'es pas allé voir en concession ?

J'ai trouvé ça : http://www.service-public.fr/actualites/001093.html

Sinon , vous pensez quoi de la Rolls Royce Ghost ? 

Je la trouve sublime .

@ naas : Chacun ses gouts , je ne trouve pas la Classe S moche .


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2010)

La classe S c'est ce qu'elle a apporté aux automobiles qui est impressionant, bien plus que son exterieur.
La ghost ?  je n'ai pas , jamais conduite :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Les fonctions principales introduites dans ces modèles sont les premiers systèmes d'ABS, de Coussins gonflables de sécurité (« Airbag ») combiné à des rétracteurs de ceintures, ou encore l'ESP.
Le Parktronic, radar avant/arrière pour l'aide au stationnement
Le Linguatronic, commandes vocales
Le BAS, système d'aide au freinage d'urgence
La climatisation 4 zones
Le Pre-Safe

Rien que ça .


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2010)

c'est bien ce que je dis: moche


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je dis: moche



Moche...et inutile.

Une voiture c'est fait pour glisser, vite et loin.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

Tu trouves cela inutile d'avoir les dernières technologies de sécurité dans une voiture ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu trouves cela inutile d'avoir les dernières technologies de sécurité dans une voiture ?



Ben ouais, les freins, c'est rien que pour les lopettes !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

Et l'ESP , c'est pour qui ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et l'ESP , c'est pour qui ?


Les tapettes.


----------



## Sylow (19 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et l'ESP , c'est pour qui ?


 
Pour les femmes, comme les aides au stationnement automatique :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (20 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Pour les femmes, comme les aides au stationnement automatique :rateau:


Certains hommes sont des quiches au volant. :rateau:

Surtout les vieux :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (20 Novembre 2010)

'tain !

ça vole haut par ici ...


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu trouves cela inutile d'avoir les dernières technologies de sécurité dans une voiture ?



Oui!

Et je l'affirme haut.

Toutes ces soi-disant aides à la sécurité n'ont eu pour effet que de désapprendre à conduire, et je pense, sincèrement que c'est l'un des principaux problèmes pour la co-existence sur la route de tous les types de véhicules qui y circulent...

Si tu sais rattraper une voiture qui part tout droit, ou chasse du cul sur une route glissante, il y a quand même des chances que tu saches un peu mieux gérer les effets de la vitesse (excessive ou non), et donc de ne pas faire n'importe quoi quand c'est dangereux. Sinon, tu comptes sur les gadget électroniques embarqués, et le jour ou tu dépasses leurs limites, tu es déjà très loin au dessus des tiennes... et tu traverses un arrêt de bus avec trois enfants dedans (par exemple).

Et je trouve ça con.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Oui!
> 
> Et je l'affirme haut.
> 
> ...



Là, il n'a pas tort, le jour où ces technologies permettront de supprimer le poste de conduite dans la voiture, alors, elles seront utiles, en attendant, les arrêts de bus ne sont hélas pas les seuls à en craindre certains effets secondaires.

En attendant que cette technologie la soit au point, ce qu'il faudrait surtout, c'est changer l'enseignement des auto-écoles : au lieu d'apprendre à leurs élèves à passer le permis, il vaudrait mieux qu'elles leur apprennent à conduire. Ça, ça pourrait améliorer la sécurité.


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2010)

Mouiiiiis bon, idem pour les macs et internet, on ne sait plus taper à la machine a ecrire et faire des copies avec du papier carbone, ou utiliser la plume et l'encre de chine :bebe:

franchement pour aller de A à B: autant de gadgets et de sécurité qu'ils veulent.
sur circuit, rien de chez rien, juste des sensations.


----------



## woulf (22 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Mouiiiiis bon, idem pour les macs et internet, on ne sait plus taper à la machine a ecrire et faire des copies avec du papier carbone, ou utiliser la plume et l'encre de chine :bebe:



Mouais, les risques sont pas les mêmes non plus... Un macbook se transforme moins facilement en une arme létale qu'une bagnole dont son conducteur aurait perdu le contrôle...

Pour ma part, même si énormément de technologies apportent une plus grande sécurité (je pense à l'abs que j'ai eu sur des motos BMW ou même au freinage dual-cts sur mon vfr 99), le problème, comme d'habitude, il est derrière le volant/guidon/écran...

Je rejoins l'ancêtre, c'est un problème de comportement. C'est vrai que vu comme ça, moins une bagnole pardonne, moins son conducteur serait tenté de faire le crétin - encore qu'on voit tous les jour de magnifiques contre-exemples...

Bref, moi je dis: mort aux cons !


----------



## rizoto (22 Novembre 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Oui!
> 
> Et je l'affirme haut.
> 
> ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, il n'a pas tort, le jour où ces technologies permettront de supprimer le poste de conduite dans la voiture, alors, elles seront utiles, en attendant, les arrêts de bus ne sont hélas pas les seuls à en craindre certains effets secondaires.
> 
> En attendant que cette technologie la soit au point, ce qu'il faudrait surtout, c'est changer l'enseignement des auto-écoles : au lieu d'apprendre à leurs élèves à passer le permis, il vaudrait mieux qu'elles leur apprennent à conduire. Ça, ça pourrait améliorer la sécurité.



Moi je ne suis pas d'accord du tout...

Des qu'on parle conduite, y en a toujours pour se prendre pour des pilotes. De maniere general, Si tu conduis normalement (plutôt 5km/h en dessous qu'au dessus de la limite) et que tu adaptes ta vitesse aux conditions meteo. Y a pas de raison que ta voiture chasse du cul.
Ensuite en cas de freinage d'urgence ou d'evitement. 95% des gens vont piler ou donner un coup de volant. C'est  a ce moment que les "sois disants" aide a la securite sont utiles et peuvent sauver des vies.

Je rejoins plutôt nass:

Sur circuit, plein gaz, on s'amuse.
Sur la route, on contrôle son niveau de testosterone. Les "moi je conduis pas, je pilote", je gere les freinage comme Fangio. J'y crois pas une seconde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Moi je ne suis pas d'accord du tout...
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu conduis normalement



Bon, ben t'as rien compris, alors ! Si tout le monde suivait les sages préceptes que tu nous assène, il n'y aurait aucun problème, le problème, c'est que les gens qui conduisent comme tu dis, c'est quoi, 0,01% des usagers de la route ? Et encore !

Donc, le problème, ce n'est pas celui qui pilote (qui n'a que faire de ces assistances, au passage), c'est celui qui, mis en confiance par les aides en question, pense le faire. Il se prend pour Hamilton, et là, quand les aides en question baissent les bras, dépassées par ses manuvres hasardeuses, l'Hamilton du dimanche, lui, il est déjà à 3000 pieds au dessus de ses pompes, et c'est le carton assuré.

Sans les aides, il se serait fait peur bien plus tôt, et même s'il s'était mis au tas, ça aurait certainement été moins grave, parce qu'au lieu de se bourrer à 160, il serait sorti dès 100/110 !

S'il n'y avait que des conducteurs responsables sur les routes, ton raisonnement tiendrait, mais vu le nombre de poireaux qu'on y croise, ben il ne tient pas !


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Juste une question en passant (dsl si ça déborde sur un autre sujet..) : 
Pourquoi les constructeurs ne bloquent pas leurs moteurs à 110 voire 120 km/h ? Comme sur les autoroutes, on dépasse rarement cette vitesse ... Sauf pour les accros qui roule pied au planché 

Solution radicale mais débile vous me direz 

Ça empêcherait les inconscients à se prendre pour des pilotes 
Mais bon ça ne résoudrait pas le problème des irresponsables qui roulent n'importe comment...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Juste une question en passant (dsl si ça déborde sur un autre sujet..) :
> Pourquoi les constructeurs ne bloquent pas leurs moteurs à 110 voire 120 km/h ? Comme sur les autoroutes, on dépasse rarement cette vitesse ... Sauf pour les accros qui roule pied au planché
> 
> Solution radicale mais débile vous me direz
> ...



Non, s'ils ne font pas ça, c'est que ça serait dangereux, simplement, je respecte les limitations de vitesse en général, mais quand je double un semi remorque sur une route à deux voies et à double sens, je n'hésite pas à me servir des 130 ch de ma voiture pour rester le moins longtemps possible sur la file de gauche à sa hauteur, donc sans possibilité de me rabattre.

On ne peut pas se sortir de toutes les situations en freinant, parfois, c'est accélérer, la solution.

Maintenant, sur autoroute, si tu roules à 110 sur la file de gauche, tu vas vite t'apercevoir que ton affirmation est fausse. D'ailleurs, si le code de la route n'a pas changé depuis que j'ai passé mon permis, il stipule que sauf cas de force majeure (conditions de circulation ou impossibilité matérielle), tu dois rouler au maximum de la vitesse autorisée.


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2010)

Je n'acheterrais JAMAIS une voiture qui est bridée a 110, jamais.
Etant donné que je ne suis pas le seul, aucun constructeur ne se lancera dans cette voie. trop d'argent et réputation en jeu.



ET C'EST TANT MIEUX


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Mercedes bride bien à 250 .


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2010)

Franchement ils peuvent brider ou pas je n'acheterais pas merko, même les blacks series.
Mais c'est un autre débat


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2010)

Surtout que bridée à 110, elle aura du mal à doubler les semi-remorques :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :modo: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Franchement ils peuvent brider ou pas je n'acheterais pas merko, même les blacks serives.
> Mais c'est un autre débat



Pourquoi ?


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2010)

parce que www.lotus.com 
light is right !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Oui , et puis design is design : Lotus nique Mercredes sur ce point .


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2010)

La nouvelle iMax mobile est arrivée. 
Place à l'écologie!


----------



## shogun HD (22 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> light is right !


 
citation du fondateur de lotus


----------



## rizoto (22 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si le code de la route n'a pas changé depuis que j'ai passé mon permis, il stipule que sauf cas de force majeure (conditions de circulation ou impossibilité matérielle), tu dois rouler au maximum de la vitesse autorisée.



Euh ! t'es sûr de toi là?


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Euh ! t'es sûr de toi là?


Lui oui, nous moins


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Euh ! t'es sûr de toi là?



Je veux mon neveu, j'ai du passer deux fois mon permis voiture, la première fois, j'ai été recalé pour ce motif, alors tu penses si je m'en souviens !


----------



## rizoto (23 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je veux mon neveu, j'ai du passer deux fois mon permis voiture, la première fois, j'ai été recalé pour ce motif, alors tu penses si je m'en souviens !



Ah !  Si tu retrouves l'extrait du code de la route qui le stipule, je suis intéressé.


----------



## Sylow (23 Novembre 2010)

Aide electronique ou pas un kiche au volant restera une kiche !
l'ABS est une tres bonne chose pour les gens qui ont 2 de QI au volant car des qu'un obstacle se présente soit ils freinent trop fort soit pas du tout.
Alors qu'un bon pilote freinera toujours mieux que l'ABS car le coef de frottement enrigstré dans l'ABS est trop fort.

Ensuite les aides peuvent sauver la vie. Je me suis déjà endormis au volant et j'aurai bien aimé avoir le correcteur de trajectoire car ca aurait put etre bien pire. 

Apres ce n'est pas totalement faux ce qu'il se dit sur les dangers des aides, trop d'assistanat toussa

Le probleme ne vient pas des aides etc, elle vient de l'éducation. On doit tous rouler en fonction de nos limites et pas celle de la voiture.

Et l'electronique corrige seulement les petites erreures de toute facon.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si le code de la route n'a pas changé depuis que j'ai passé mon permis, il stipule que sauf cas de force majeure (conditions de circulation ou impossibilité matérielle), tu dois rouler au maximum de la vitesse autorisée.



C'est un peu plus nuancé que ça : 


> *Article R413-19 *
> 
> *Aucun conducteur ne doit gêner la marche normale des autres véhicules en circulant sans raison valable à une vitesse anormalement réduite.* En particulier sur autoroute, lorsque la circulation est fluide et que les conditions atmosphériques permettent une visibilité et une adhérence suffisantes, les conducteurs utilisant la voie la plus à gauche ne peuvent circuler à une vitesse inférieure à 80 km/h.
> 
> Le fait, pour tout conducteur, de contrevenir aux dispositions du présent article est puni de l'amende prévue pour les contraventions de la deuxième classe.


----------



## rizoto (23 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Aide electronique ou pas un kiche au volant restera une kiche





Sylow a dit:


> On  doit tous rouler en fonction de nos limites et pas celle de la voiture.



Voila quelques phrases qui resument très bien ce que j'ai explique plus haut...

--> Individu male entre 18 et 25 ans



le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est un peu plus nuancé que ça :


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> parce que www.lotus.com
> light is right !



J'ai pas compris la ... sa amène sur IBM :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Normal , lotus est la suite bureautique de chez IBM .

Lotus : http://www.lotuscars.com/en/index


----------



## Sylow (23 Novembre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Voila quelques phrases qui resument très bien ce que j'ai explique plus haut...
> 
> --> Individu male entre 18 et 25 ans



Le vieux qui a fait 13km en contre sens il a avait 82ans...

je trouve que les jeunes sont un peu les bouc émissaire. Sur la route je vois plus de vieux/femme conduire comme des kiches, c'est pas du sexisme , je roule beaiucoup autour de paris et c'est ce que je vois
Certe les excés de vitesse ce sont plus les jeunes mais si on regarde en Allemagne ils roulent plus vite pour moins d'accidents


----------



## woulf (23 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Le vieux qui a fait 13km en contre sens il a avait 82ans...
> 
> je trouve que les jeunes sont un peu les bouc émissaire. Sur la route je vois plus de vieux/femme conduire comme des kiches, c'est pas du sexisme , je roule beaiucoup autour de paris et c'est ce que je vois
> Certe les excés de vitesse ce sont plus les jeunes mais si on regarde en Allemagne ils roulent plus vite pour moins d'accidents



Les jeunes n'ont certes pas le monopole de la connerie, mais c'est sûr que plus on vieillit, plus on prend du plomb dans la tête - en général 

Ceci dit, pour l'exemple de l'Allemagne, c'est un peu la tarte à la crème car pour y avoir roulé, je me souviens que:
1. la vitesse n'est pas libre sur tous les tronçons d'autoroute
2. lorsque c'est limité, ils pilent devant toi et à moins d'un gyrophare, ils te laissent pas passer...
3. quand la vitesse est libre c'est très rigolo de voir dans son rétro fondre sur toi des grosses cylindrées qui te collent jusqu'à ce que tu dégages ou que tu piles... à mettre en relation avec le point 2. ci-dessus, sachant que ces observations venaient souvent des mêmes sujets...

Bref, le plus gros problème, je pense c'est de croire qu'on est meilleurs que les autres, alors que tous, sans exception, on est potentiellement des mauvais/dangereux conducteurs à un moment ou à un autre... Le tout, c'est de s'en rappeler aux bons moments, mais c'est pas toujours évident, et ce, quel que soit l'âge.


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Aide electronique ou pas un kiche au volant restera une kiche !
> l'ABS est une tres bonne chose pour les gens qui ont 2 de QI au volant car des qu'un obstacle se présente soit ils freinent trop fort soit pas du tout.
> Alors qu'un bon pilote freinera toujours mieux que l'ABS car le coef de frottement enrigstré dans l'ABS est trop fort.
> 
> ...


L'électronique corrige aussi les fautes ? 




manix93 a dit:


> J'ai pas compris la ... sa amène sur IBM :rateau:


tsss impétrant


----------



## rizoto (23 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Le vieux qui a fait 13km en contre sens il a avait 82ans...



Il a du passé son code la même année que Pascal. 



Sylow a dit:


> je trouve que les jeunes sont un peu les bouc émissaire. Sur la route je  vois plus de vieux/femme conduire comme des kiches


Statistiquement tout prouve le contraire.



Sylow a dit:


> Certe les excés de vitesse ce sont plus les jeunes mais si on regarde en  Allemagne ils roulent plus vite pour moins d'accidents


En scandinavie, on roule moins vite pour moins d'accident ! Conclusion?


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Novembre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> En scandinavie, on roule moins vite pour moins d'accident ! Conclusion?



Il neige le 3/4 du temps en scandinavie, c'est normal qu'on roule moins vite 
Avec un temps enneigé, c'est normal d'être plus responsable et attentif.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Il neige le 3/4 du temps en scandinavie



Ça, c'est pô vrai, il y a aussi des jours où il gèle ! :rateau:


----------



## Sylow (24 Novembre 2010)

> En scandinavie, on roule moins vite pour moins d'accident ! Conclusion?


 
Il faut voir les voiture qu'ils ont aussi....




> Statistiquement tout prouve le contraire


 
Mark Twain  disait : "il y a les mensonges, les sacrés mensonge et les statistiques"

Les jeunes ont des accidents plus grave car ils sont un peu plus foufou mais en nombre d'accidents je suis pas sur que les jeunes soient vraiment devant !

Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir vue aux infos un jeune prendre l'autoroute en sens inverse ce sont toujours des vieux ou autres. Mort garantie...
C'est une question de mentalité de toute facon. 
On est trop fliqué sur les routes ! Telement que quand on respecte la limitation de vitesse on pile comme pas possible car on voit un radar automatique meme si on ne dépasse pas car ca devient un reflex maintenant ! Ca c'est dangeureux...

Je pense qu'avec les voitures d'aujourd'hui on devrait augmenter la limitation sur l'autoroute. Le 130 km/h est la depuis 1974 et était de 140 quelques mois avant. A cette époque les voiture n'avait pas les meme performances en terme de freinage etc. 

Mais bon avec la mentalité des automobilites francais ca se fera jamais. 

Avec ma Laguna j'évite de faire le fou avec car c'est pas une voiture pour et on en voit tres vite les limites surtout sous la pluie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Les jeunes ont des accidents plus grave car ils sont un peu plus foufou mais en nombre d'accidents je suis pas sur que les jeunes soient vraiment devant !



Et les statistiques ne prennent pas tout en compte, pour être responsable d'un accident, il faut y être impliqué, or, il arrive fréquemment que les conducteurs âgés provoquent des accidents où ils ne sont pas impliqués (genre : "il a du piler pour éviter le pépé dans sa voiturette sans permis, et les 15 voitures qui le suivaient sont venues s'empiler dans le coffre arrière de la sienne").

Cela dit, tout ça me ramène au dicton "motard" qui circulait dans les années 70 : "la différence entre la voiture et la moto, c'est qu'en voiture, il y a les jeunes conducteurs, les jeunes cons, les vieux conducteurs et les vieux cons. En moto, il y a les jeunes motards, les jeunes cons, les vieux motards, mais il n'y a pas de vieux cons, ils se sont tous tués ou fait peur avant" donc, les vieux cons sont tous en voiture, C.Q.F.D. !


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2010)

hummmmm, il y a des vieux qui s'achetent des goldwin a la retraite pour parcourir les routes de campagne.
c'est les mêmes qui avaient des dacia juste avant


----------



## olaf1966 (24 Novembre 2010)

La formation des motards est un peu mieux faite, on apprend à minima le freinage d'urgence et à réaliser un évitement. Il me semble regrettable que ce B.A.BA de la conduite ne soit pas enseigné aux automobilistes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> hummmmm, il y a des vieux qui s'achetent des goldwin a la retraite pour parcourir les routes de campagne.
> c'est les mêmes qui avaient des dacia juste avant



Et ? La Goldwin*g* n'est pas une moto, elle appartient à la catégorie "camions"  et comme disait justement le personnage qui me sert d'avatard dans la première page du tome 2 du JBT : "avant, il y avait les motards, maintenant, il y a aussi les blaireaux à moto &#8230; Ben c'est pas pareil !"


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Il faut voir les voiture qu'ils ont aussi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout comme je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir vu aux infos des vieux sortir de boite à 5h du mat' complètement bourré et aller s'encastrer dans un pauvre platane...

A mon avis, les jeunes ont plus d'accident car ils sont moins prudent (la fougue de la jeunesse), moins expérimenté (sous la pluie, le verglas, la neige), ne connaissent pas forcement leurs limites (et celles du véhicule)...

Les vieux sont dangereux, les jeunes sont dangereux, et également les autres voitures ( à par la mienne). Conclusion : barrez vous de ma route !


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ? La Goldwin*g* n'est pas une moto, elle appartient à la catégorie "camions"  et comme disait justement le personnage qui me sert d'avatard dans la première page du tome 2 du JBT : "avant, il y avait les motards, maintenant, il y a aussi les blaireaux à moto  Ben c'est pas pareil !"


Tarata ta veux pas savoir  c'est des deux roues un point c'est tout   

Je fais le coup à des copains qui tournent en super mot, en général ça les agace un tout petit peu  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Tarata ta veux pas savoir  c'est des deux roues un point c'est tout



Et ? Le vélo du gamin du voisin d'en face aussi, c'est un "deux roues", ça ne fait pas un motard du gamin


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

Je pense l'âge joue beucoup, mais beaucoup dépend du conducteur lui-même. Parfois les jeunes inéxpérimentés peuvent être beaucoup plus prudents sur la route que les gens avec l'expérience. Les jeunes ont peur, ils font attention, les expérimentés sont habitués et parfois peuvent se rélaxer, alors que sur la route il faurt être toujours prudent. Je viens d'Ukraine et là je peux vous dire des taxistes peuvent rouler à 200 km/h... :affraid::affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Je viens d'Ukraine et là je peux vous dire des taxistes peuvent rouler à 200 km/h... :affraid::affraid:



Vont finir chez le taxidermiste, tes taxistes


----------



## Sylow (25 Novembre 2010)

A NY c'est pareil sauf que c'est en ville ! 

Pas chere et rapide les taxis en plus leurs FORD sont :love:meme si il y a de plus en plus de toyota ! (abuséééééééé)


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2010)

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/22827/VantageGT4_3-L.jpg
> http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/22827/VantageGT4_1-L.jpg
> :love:



Y a pas à dire, les Aston Martin, c'est vraiment les plus "classe" ! :love:


----------



## Sylow (27 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a pas à dire, les Aston Martin, c'est vraiment les plus "classe" ! :love:



C'est claire que si j'avais le choix, Ferrari serait mon dernier choix et Aston Martin le 1er !

La classe à l'anglaise quoi..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Je préfère les Face Vega .


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je préfère les Face Vega .
> 
> http://images.forum-auto.com/mesimages/338945/FacelVegaII.jpg



Face*l*, pas Face ! 

Cela dit, c'est vrai qu'elles étaient belles aussi, mais c'est une autre époque !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Faute de frappe .
D'ailleurs , c'est vrai que le bois sur la planche de bord , bah c'était de la tôle peinte ?


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a pas à dire, les Aston Martin, c'est vraiment les plus "classe" ! :love:


il faudrait que notre ami nous en parle plus, (genre donner le lient de PH)


----------



## iMax (3 Décembre 2010)

Quelle neige !






Ça fait pas deux semaines que je roule avec et la pauvre doit déjà se taper un hiver qui pourrait s'annoncer rigoureux.

Aujourd'hui j'en ai appris une bonne: impossible de monter des chaines à neige là dessus. :rateau:
Les pneus (monte d'origine) sont trop larges et ça risque de frotter contre les coupelles d'amortisseurs...
On va rire pour monter _au chalet_.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

406 coupé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> 406 coupé ?



Non non, c'est un machin japonais à moitié électrique, pas une vraie voiture !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, c'est un machin japonais à moitié électrique, pas une vraie voiture !



En même temps , les moteurs Français , ils ne sont pas très bons par rapport aux Allemands .

Et puis la Laguna , quelle horreur , comme toutes les voitures Françaises en fait .


----------



## Sylow (3 Décembre 2010)

Oh le vilain cliché 

La derniere Laguna Coupé est tres jolie , et la derniere laguna, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait le croire est plus fiable qu'une merdeces ! 

Certe on a du retard par rapport aux allemandes mais bon..:

Derniere citroen C4, C5, DS3, DS4.. 
Peugeot RCZ, 508

Les francaises font des efforts 

Pour iMax la solutino est de monter des pneus neige mais bon ca ne remplacera jamais les chaines :s

C'est quand meme bizarre qu'on puisse pas, voir inadmissible !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Les moteurs ne vont pas avec , et les voitures Françaises ne sont que des pales copies de ce que font les Allemands...En moins bien.


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

Ça, c'est de l'argumentaire...


----------



## iMax (3 Décembre 2010)

Je sais pas où vous avez entendu parler de Laguna Coupé, il s'agit bien d'une 406 coupé. :rateau:
Modèle 2000, 110'000km, V6 3.0 24S et 195cv...
Tranquile quoi.

Je suis déjà en pneus neige mais comme il y'a pas mal de neige ces temps j'ai du trouver des chaînes. Et c'est après les avoir achetées que j'ai appris que Peugeot déconseillait de chainer cette voiture... et ça se comprend, il y'a 2cm entre l'amortisseur et la roue et les passages de roues sont super étroits.....
Mais parrait qu'en faisant gaffe, en serrant au max (et en ayant des petites mains) ça passe. On verra si j'arrache tout ou pas.


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Les moteurs ne vont pas avec , et les voitures Françaises ne sont que des pales copies de ce que font les Allemands...En moins bien.


Dis moi "etienne", tu ferais pas "un peu" dans la caricature ? 



iMax a dit:


> .... Mais parrait qu'en faisant gaffe, en serrant au max (et en ayant des petites mains) ça passe. On verra si j'arrache tout ou pas.


Autant dire qu'après 1km, il te faudra descendre et retendre de bouzin !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça, c'est de l'argumentaire...



On a besoin d'un grand argumentaire quand la chose qu'on dit est une évidence ? 

Latitude , moteur le plus puissant : V6 à 240Ch Diesel , 450Nm de couple (Maximum et en Diesel !)
Classe C (> Classe inferieure à la Latitude , qui concurrence plutôt les grandes routières , type Classe E) : C350D V6 321Ch Diesel , 540Nm de couple OU en essence la C350 (On va éviter la C63) : 273Ch en V6...

Bref : Une Mercedes de classe inférieure offre plus qu'une Renault Latitude.
Et puis très honnêtement , qui mettrait + de 45.000&#8364; dans une Renault dont on sait déjà qu'elle va décoter aussi vite que sont ombre ? C'est du délire..


EDIT : On ajoute à cela que Renault s'amuse à mettre du 4 cylindres sur ce qui est censé représenter le haut de gamme.
De plus , quand on voit l'allure de la voiture , il n'y a rien d'original , idem pour l'intérieur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------




naas a dit:


> Dis moi "etienne", tu ferais pas "un peu" dans la caricature ?



Bon , ils s'inspirent des Allemands alors .


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On a besoin d'un grand argumentaire quand la chose qu'on dit est une évidence ?
> 
> Latitude , moteur le plus puissant : V6 à 240Ch Diesel , 450Nm de couple (Maximum et en Diesel !)
> Classe C (> Classe inferieure à la Latitude , qui concurrence plutôt les grandes routières , type Classe E) : C350D V6 321Ch Diesel , 540Nm de couple OU en essence la C350 (On va éviter la C63) : 273Ch en V6...
> ...


Ben voilà, c'est mieux...
Sinon, ça ressemble à de la brève de comptoir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps , les moteurs Français , ils ne sont pas très bons par rapport aux Allemands .
> 
> Et puis la Laguna , quelle horreur , comme toutes les voitures Françaises en fait .



Ben moi, je suis content du mien, il fait aussi bien que n'importe quel moteur allemand de même catégorie et de même époque, quant à la Laguna, c'est pas une voiture française, c'est une Renault ! Les Renaults sont françaises, mais de là à les qualifier de "voitures", faut pas exagérer non plus, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, je suis content du mien, il fait aussi bien que n'importe quel moteur allemand de même catégorie et de même époque, quant à la Laguna, c'est pas une voiture française, c'est une Renault ! Les Renaults sont françaises, mais de là à les qualifier de "voitures", faut pas exagérer non plus, hein !



Alors c'est pareil pour Nissan .
Ma mère a vu la Micra CC , elle m'a dit : C'est moche , ca ressemble à rien ! .


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2010)

J'ai eu en location longue durée une opel Corsa, je ne vois pas en quoi la supériorité allemande est flagrante, mais alors vraiment pas.


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2010)

Mon coupé Renault, il vous met minables tous autant que vous êtes




Et pas de problème pour y mettre des chaines


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> J'ai eu en location longue durée une opel Corsa, je ne vois pas en quoi la supériorité allemande est flagrante, mais alors vraiment pas.



En même temps : Opel = GM = Américain


----------



## iMacounet (3 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Les moteurs ne vont pas avec , et les voitures Françaises ne sont que des pales copies de ce que font les Allemands...En moins bien.


Les Français font des efforts de style, alors que les allemands gardent toujours la même coupe de voiture.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h07 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, je suis content du mien, il fait aussi bien que n'importe quel moteur allemand de même catégorie et de même époque, quant à la Laguna, c'est pas une voiture française, c'est une Renault ! Les Renaults sont françaises, mais de là à les qualifier de "voitures", faut pas exagérer non plus, hein !


Roule en Renault, repars en vélo !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps : Opel = GM = Américain


Opel, Renault et toute la bande c'est la même chose.

Bientôt il y aura un moteur, et ils vont tous utiliser le même (diesel/hybride/essence)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Les Français font des efforts de style, alors que les allemands gardent toujours la même coupe de voiture.




Et alors ? C'est justement ça que les gens aiment dans les voitures Allemandes : Elles ne changent pas , elles évoluent.
Au moins , ces voitures ont une identité , regarde les Golf : 6 générations et elle se vend toujours autant.
Idem pour : Classe S , Serie 5 , Classe E , 911 et j'en passe.


----------



## iMacounet (3 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et alors ? C'est justement ça que les gens aiment dans les voitures Allemandes : Elles ne changent pas , elles évoluent.
> Au moins , ces voitures ont une identité , regarde les Golf : 6 générations et elle se vend toujours autant.
> Idem pour : Classe S , Serie 5 , Classe E , 911 et j'en passe.


Les gens sont des moutons alors ... 

J'ai vu deux Mercedes avec cinq ans de difference, et c'est la même coupe, le même interieur ... En fait, tu as l'impression de toujours acheter la même voiture. :rateau:


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2010)

Et tous les gens qui achètent francais c'est des quoi alors  ?
Les 911 c'est juste des coccinelles aplaties avec un moteur au mauvais endroit :Sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Et tous n'es gens qui achètent francais c'est des quoi alors  ?



Des gens qui sont attirés pas les pubs marquant : Prime à la casse , remise de 6000


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

T'as 6000&#8364; à me filer, mon jeune ami ?!...


----------



## iMacounet (3 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Et tous les gens qui achètent francais c'est des quoi alors  ?


Ce sont des gens qui aime bien changer de style de voiture.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as 6000&#8364; à me filer, mon jeune ami ?!...



Va pour 25.000&#8364; , tu te prendras une Volvo C30 .

Mais pas plus .

EDIT : Ou une Serie 1 / Classe A / A1 / A3 .


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

Je suis allé rechercher l'ap posté dans le fil adéquat...
Et en le voyant... 
Je me dis que tu me ment... tu n'as pas les 6000 roros à me filer !...  

Et Volvo, c'est toujours scandinave ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Non , c'est Chinois .

Mais la S60 est juste une beauté .


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

Donc français pas bien, mais chinois bien !...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Bah oui : 

Leur Design est top , et ils innovent en terme de sécurité : Je ne vois pas ou est le souci .


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah oui :
> 
> Leur Design est top , et ils innovent en terme de sécurité : Je ne vois pas ou est le souci .


Ben je comprends plus, alors... :





naas a dit:


> J'ai eu en location longue durée une opel Corsa, je  ne vois pas en quoi la supériorité allemande est flagrante, mais alors  vraiment pas.





etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps : Opel = GM = Américain


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben je comprends plus, alors... :



Bah oui : Quand tu vois l'état d'une Volvo après 10 ans d'utilisation puis celui d'une Ford , tu vois la différence .
De plus , les prix pratiqués par Opel se rapprochent plus des Renault / Nissan que des Audi / BMW .


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Pour iMax la solutino est de monter des pneus neige mais bon ca ne remplacera jamais les chaines :s



Surtout sur l autoroute a 130...



etienne000 a dit:


> Et alors ? C'est justement ça que les gens aiment dans les voitures Allemandes : Elles ne changent pas , elles évoluent.
> Au moins , ces voitures ont une identité , regarde les Golf : 6 générations et elle se vend toujours autant.
> Idem pour : Classe S , *Serie 5* , Classe E , 911 et j'en passe.



A sa sortie, la serie 5 a justement fait beaucoup parle d'elle ... et pas en bien !

Le truc cool avec les volvo par rapport aux francaises. c'est les 200000 km d'ecarts ... Une francaise essence a 200000, on cherche a la revendre (elle partira souvent pour un pays africain) et a 300000, elle est consideree comme morte (a tort ou a raison). 

Ici, 400000 km c'est la norme et j'ai quelques collegues qui ont de vieilles 740/940 qui depasse les 500000km


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

C'est encore vrai pour les modèles récents ?

A titre d'exemple , la Golf de ma mère , de 1989 avait 400.000Km , elle allait toujours bien .


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2010)

Bon le but c'est quoi, la durée, le design le plaisir de conduire, le prix, l'écusson sur le capot ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Le tout non ?

C'est un investissement , il faut qu'il soit rentable sur tous les aspects , du moins , c'est comme ça que je le vois .


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et alors ? C'est justement ça que les gens aiment dans les voitures Allemandes : Elles ne changent pas , elles évoluent.
> Au moins , ces voitures ont une identité , regarde les Golf : 6 générations et elle se vend toujours autant.
> Idem pour : Classe S , Serie 5 , Classe E , 911 et j'en passe.



La clio, la peugeot 206, 306 se vendent toujours autant ... 

Mais bon, elles font pas le poids face aux "berlines" que tu cites.


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le tout non ?
> 
> C'est un investissement , il faut qu'il soit rentable sur tous les aspects , du moins , c'est comme ça que je le vois .


A titre personnel, je vois plus la voiture comme une passion, comme un truc qui te donne un gros sourire à la fin de la ballade 
J'investi dans le sourire


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2010)

Blonde ou brune ?!...


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Bon le but c'est quoi, la durée, le design le plaisir de conduire, le prix, l'écusson sur le capot ?



Ça l'a été un moment pour moi.... les voitures me faisaient rêver.... 

2 problèmes maintenant m'ont fait redescendre sur terre : 


La vitesse limitée et archis contrôlée désormais
La densité du trafic (faire mes 20Kms de trajet quotidiens pour aller au boulot au milieu des bouchons, à quoi bon être dans la bagnole de mes rêves?)

Résultat, les premières choses qui m'intéressent désormais : le confort, l'espace et le côté pratique. (choses que t'as omis d'évoquer)

J'ai besoin d'une bagnole qui m'emmène à la fois au boulot dans le meilleur confort possible, et régulièrement en Bretagne, en Normandie ou dans le Loiret (des régions de rêve hein?!  ) où des bouts de famille y vivent... 

À ça s'ajoutera, je l'espère rapidement, une poussette et de l'équipement enfant à embarquer...

J'veux aussi une voiture fiable et ayant potentiellement une grosse durée de vie... (et là, on va me dire que les clichés ont la dent dure, mais moi aussi je jure allemand dans ces cas là...  )

Mon choix : un Touran!  (si les finances me l'autorisent... :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Bah c'est une Volvo qu'il te faut : Ils misent sur le confort et la sécurité .


(Ca ne te dit pas , une belle V60 ?  http://www.volvocars.com/fr/all-cars/volvo-v60/Pages/default.aspx )



> La clio, la peugeot 206, 306 se vendent toujours autant ...
> 
> Mais bon, elles font pas le poids face aux "berlines" que tu cites.



Plutôt 207 et 308 .

Mais quand tu regardes les voitures qui sont dans la rue , ce sont souvent les entrées de gamme , celles qui n'ont rien (Pas de jantes alliages > Ca me choque , les enjoliveurs ) , et je trouve cela dommage car les constructeurs Français , du coup , doivent d'adapter à cette demande et font principalement des voitures à 8-15.000 quand les Allemends te vendent des A6 comme des petits pains , à 60.000 .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h12 ----------




naas a dit:


> A titre personnel, je vois plus la voiture comme une passion, comme un truc qui te donne un gros sourire à la fin de la ballade
> J'investi dans le sourire



Si tu appelles les bouchons une balade  ...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah c'est une Volvo qu'il te faut : Ils misent sur le confort et la sécurité .
> 
> 
> (Ca ne te dit pas , une belle V60 ?  http://www.volvocars.com/fr/all-cars/volvo-v60/Pages/default.aspx )
> ...



La tu mélange deux catégories d'acheteurs. Les friqués, et les moins friqués. 

Il ya des gens, qui peuvent investir 60.000 dans une superbe voiture (Oui, j'aime bien les Audi) Bon, il ya une part de "Moi j'ai du fric ..." (avec ou sans crédit) la dedans, vous ne trouvez pas ?!

Après il ya les gens comme "tout le monde" qui peuvent, s'acheter une Peugeot 308  (ou autre)(bas/milieu de gamme souvent) 

Par contre j'ai croisé plusieurs Citroen C5 Tourer toutes options. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est un investissement , il faut qu'il soit rentable sur tous les aspects , du moins , c'est comme ça que je le vois .



/mode *fedo* : 

Une voiture n'est pas un investissement : -20%de décote la 1° année en moyenne, ce n'est pas un placement judicieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode *fedo* :
> 
> Une voiture n'est pas un investissement : -20%de décote la 1° année en moyenne, ce n'est pas un placement judicieux



Ça dépend, prends la mienne, par exemple : sa décote entre la 18ème année et la 19ème sera minime. Déjà, en septembre dernier, elle a très peu perdu en passant de la 17ème à la 18ème


----------



## gKatarn (4 Décembre 2010)

Tu lis parfois ? j'ai écrit "LA PREMIERE ANNEE"


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2010)

etienne, ou ai je dis bouchon ? :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu lis parfois ? j'ai écrit "LA PREMIERE ANNEE"



Bien sûr que je lis, je ne suis pas un vieux troupaire presque aveugle, moi 

Donc la première année, décote 20%, mais si tu la gardes assez longtemps (j'ai acheté la mienne, neuve, en septembre 1992), la décote annuelle devient vite infime, et vu qu'il y a maintenant un bail que j'ai fini de la payer &#8230; Ça finit quand même par devenir rentable ! 

Bien sûr, il vaut mieux choisir un modèle fiable, mais c'est le cas de ma titine, qui vient de subir sa première contre visite depuis sa mise en service lors du contrôle technique de cette année, en raison du phare de droite qui éclairait un poil trop haut ! 

Sinon, à 218 000 Km au compteur, elle se porte bien, avec juste deux courroies de distribution changées à titre préventif à 100 000 et 200 000, un embrayage changé à 170 000, 4 amortisseurs et deux cardans à 195000 (je ne compte pas le calculateur d'injection à 65 000, c'était la conséquence des deux vols et trois tentatives qu'elle avait subie entre sa mise en service et ce kilométrage &#8230; À force d'être démarrée au moyen des fils arrachés, il avait fini par ne pas aimer).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Elle ne décote pas de 20% dès la sortie de la voiture chez le concessionnaire ?


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2010)

Au fait dans le style les allemandes les meilleures, blablabla, est ce que tu peux me parler de ça:


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Décembre 2010)

Audi s'est fait dessus pour la A2  c'est pour ça qu'ils l'ont retiré du marché


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Elle ne décote pas de 20% dès la sortie de la voiture chez le concessionnaire ?



Non, en fait c'est avant ça, elle décote de 20% dès que tu as remis le chèque au concessionnaire !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, en fait c'est avant ça, elle décote de 20% dès que tu as remis le chèque au concessionnaire !



Et si on paie en cash ? .


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Au fait dans le style les allemandes les meilleures, blablabla, est ce que tu peux me parler de ça:
> 
> http://autotapeta.fm.interia.pl/audi/Audi A2.jpg



Comme je le disais plus haut..... je regarde pas les allemandes forcément pour le style.... 

D'ailleurs, avec ses allures de camionnette, j'vois pas pourquoi quelqu'un s'intéresserait au Touran pour son style!  


Mais là bien sûr, tu vas chercher le vilain p'tit canard.... Mais force est de constaté qu'Allemand, dans son ensemble, c'est classe. Point. En tout cas, c'que j'en pense...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Je dirais que Renault et Peugeot se sont bien inspiré de l'A2 avec le Modus et 1007 .
Et que cette petite A2 , elle avait le mérite d'avoir une coque en Aluminium et d'un design très sympathique à mon gout , et qui reste d'actualité .


----------



## iMacounet (4 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je dirais que Renault et Peugeot se sont bien inspiré de l'A2 avec le Modus et 1007 .
> Et que cette petite A2 , elle avait le mérite d'avoir une coque en Aluminium et d'un design très sympathique à mon gout , et qui reste d'actualité .


Cite tes sources. 

L'A1 et l'A2 sont horribles.


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> ..Et que cette petite A2 , elle avait le mérite d'avoir une coque en Aluminium et d'un design très sympathique à mon gout , et qui reste d'actualité .


:bebe: un design sympathique :bebe:

bon autant le chassi alu, je veux bien, et encore va me falloir expliquer comment sur circuit ce pot de yaourt exploite le chassis alu  mais alors le design sympathique ... :bebe:   désolé je peux pas


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Chacun ses gouts .
Par contre , une autre idée qui me parraissait pas mal (Et si je m'en souviens bien) : C'est le fait de pouvoir ouvrir le truc noir de la face avant afin d'acceder à certaines choses du moteur .

Et puis arrête donc de parler de circuit , car mêmes certaines personnes qui roulent en Porsche , ils ne vont pas sur un circuit .






@ iMacounet : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Modus

Maintenant , tu iras voir la rubrique 'concurrentes' comme un grand .


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> je regarde pas les allemandes forcément pour le style....



Certes, avec un bon vieux Panzer, on t'emmerde pas dans les embouteillages sur le périph'


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes, avec un bon vieux Panzer, on t'emmerde pas dans les embouteillages sur le périph'



Mais ce sera toi qui sera ennuyer pour faire le plein  ça doit consommer dur !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2010)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Mais ce sera toi qui sera ennuyer pour faire le plein  ça doit consommer dur !!



Penses tu, même pas, un Panzerjagst, c'est à peine 150 litres de gas-oil aux 100 Km, ça ne consomme quasiment rien, ces diesel ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Sylow (5 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On a besoin d'un grand argumentaire quand la chose qu'on dit est une évidence ?
> 
> Latitude , moteur le plus puissant : V6 à 240Ch Diesel , 450Nm de couple (Maximum et en Diesel !)
> Classe C (> Classe inferieure à la Latitude , qui concurrence plutôt les grandes routières , type Classe E) : C350D V6 321Ch Diesel , 540Nm de couple OU en essence la C350 (On va éviter la C63) : 273Ch en V6...
> ...



Forcément si tu prends la lattitude comme référence francaise pour la comparer aux constructeurs allemands ...

Je peux te rappeller la "réussite" de la premiere classe A !? Sans parler de sa fiabilité...


On a quand meme des références et on est réputé pour la tenue de route de nos joujou ! 
Certe La finition est pas la même mais faut il rappeler que le prix non plus...En france les gens n'ont pas les moyens de se payer des Peugeot au prix des BMW donc pourquoi les construire ? Il y a des demandes et les constructeurs s'adaptent ! 

Quand à l'audit A2 moi je l'aimais bien et les parents étaient pas loin de l'acheté..on a finit par choisir la dernière classe A.
l'A1 j'aime beaucoup .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Forcément si tu prends la lattitude comme référence francaise pour la comparer aux constructeurs allemands ...
> 
> Je peux te rappeller la "réussite" de la premiere classe A !? Sans parler de sa fiabilité...
> 
> ...



On a eu la première Classe A durant quelques jours , je l'avais adorée , elle était même verte .

Maintenant , si les Français n'avaient pas les moyens de s'acheter des voitures chères , explique moi pourquoi les grandes routières & co Allemandes (Tu peux même compter les Porsche) se vendent ici comme des petits pains ?


EDIT : Tu veux quoi en référence ? La C6 qui a été un echec , ou la 607 dont la conception date d'il y a 10 ans et qui est complètement dépassée ?


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2010)

Je fatigue :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> ... blabla...





etienne000 a dit:


> ... blablabla...


Dites, juste une question qui me brûle les lèvres...
Vous conduisez ?!&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Dites, juste une question qui me brûle les lèvres...
> Vous conduisez ?!&#8230;



Non .

Mais là , cette question me dérange , car tu me fais perdre toute crédibilité que je n'avais déjà pas .

EDIT : D'un autre côté , le sujet est enfin un peu animé , cela change .


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On a eu la première Classe A durant quelques jours , je l'avais adorée , elle était même verte .
> 
> Maintenant , si les Français n'avaient pas les moyens de s'acheter des voitures chères , explique moi pourquoi les grandes routières & co Allemandes (Tu peux même compter les Porsche) se vendent ici comme des petits pains ?
> 
> ...


 
Je dois faire 200km minimum par semaine et je vois plus de renault/peaugeot/citroen que d'allemande. 

Il faut satisfaire la plus forte demande ce qui est normal. Apres il y a des francais qui préferent rouler en audi A5 et vivre dans un 50m2 mais la c'est un autre débat.
Renault s'est toujors focalisé sur le rapport Prix/équipement. Le design a été laissé tombé depuis un moment

Chez PSA on fait d'énorme progres au terme de design et la 208 est un référence en terme de comportement routier dans sa catégorie. 

Pourquoi il y a les audi/BMW se vendent bien chez nous ? Car quand on est passioné auto on achete allemand. Et l'image de marque y joue pour beaucoup et de changer car ca prend du temps et PSA joue la dessus.

Quand je vois une bmw 320d qui commence a 36000 euros, a ce prix la on a une 508 toutes options avec des qualités routiere excellente. Normal que le francais qui ne roule pas sur l'or prefere avoir une voiture bien équipée.
Si les constructeurs francais appliquaient les meme prix 50% des francais rouleraient en LOGAN ! 

Mes parents n'ont jamais eu de voiutre francaise : PASSAT,GALAXY,GOLF, FOCUS, KA, ZAFIRA,BMW 325tds/320d/530d (vive les voitures de fonction :love, LEON , CLASSE Abref et j'ai toujours voulue commencer avec une voiture allemande..

Assurance jeune pour les golf c'est pas la peine
Le prix des allemandes...

J'ai finit avec une laguna de 95, 155 000km a ce jours , aucun pépin et je peux faire 800km sans avoir les reins ruinés alors qu'avec la classe A au bou de 300km il faut que je m'arrete ! Cette expérience ma fait comprendre qu'il y a trop de préjugé sur les francaises


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Il faut satisfaire la plus forte demande ce qui est normal. Apres il y a des francais qui préferent rouler en audi A5 et vivre dans un 50m2 mais la c'est un autre débat.



Remarque, j'en connais qui préfèrent rouler en Daimler, Bentley ou Rolls Royce, et vivre dans un 500 m2, mais bon, comme disait mon grand père : "Faut pas se moquer des riches, on ne sait pas ce qu'on peut devenir !" 





Sylow a dit:


> J'ai finit avec une laguna de 95, 155 000km a ce jours , aucun pépin et je peux faire 800km sans avoir les reins ruinés alors qu'avec la classe A au bou de 300km il faut que je m'arrete ! Cette expérience ma fait comprendre qu'il y a trop de préjugé sur les francaises



Un autre exemple : ma voiture, dont je parlais un peu plus haut : une Peugeot 405 SRI achetée neuve en 1992 (modèle "93", moteur 2L), j'ai le même constat que toi (je me souviens d'un "Belfort - Meaux" nocturne et sans escale avec où je suis arrivé à la maison même pas "moulu"), mais en plus, depuis maintenant 18 ans que je l'ai, ben, je n'ai pas (mais vraiment pas) envie d'en changer.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a les audi/BMW se vendent bien chez nous ? Car quand on est passioné auto on achete allemand. Et l'image de marque y joue pour beaucoup et de changer car ca prend du temps et PSA joue la dessus.



Je suis d'accord avec le reste du message, mais pour moi, si on est passionné de voitures, on acheté pas audi/bmw/mercedes, ou alors certains modeles particuliers (Z4, slk, etc.).
On achete plutot anglais, italien, français (renault sport :love: )ou alors des modèles plus vieux (anciens modeles de M3, audi quattro, etc.).
Quand on voit le nombre d'a3 sur les route, ce ne sont pas des passionné (la majorité sont des mazouts) mais des gens qui veulent frimer (image de marque).
Pour avoir fait pas mal de km dans une A3, je la trouve beaucoup moins confortable qu'une simple clio 3...


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2010)

Exact monsieur magi !
les allemandes sont tout sauf passionantes.
une alfa c'est passionant, une lotus c'est passionant, une deuche c'est passionant :love:


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Exact monsieur magi !
> les allemandes sont tout sauf passionantes.
> une alfa c'est passionant, une lotus c'est passionant, une deuche c'est passionant :love:



Ce débat devient stérile... Excusez moi de le dire... :sleep:


Parce qu'à c'moment là, autant aussi débattre sur quelle est la plus belle couleur entre le bleu et le rouge.... :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2010)

Le vert


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Exact monsieur magi !
> les allemandes sont tout sauf passionantes.
> une alfa c'est passionant, une lotus c'est passionant, une deuche c'est passionant :love:


Passion*n*ant !... 


gKatarn a dit:


> Le vert


Farpaitement !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le vert





tirhum a dit:


> Farpaitement !...



+1

Quoi que &#8230; La prudence et une certaine dose de lâcheté m'obligent à dire que le *rouge* et le *noir* ne sont pas mal non plus, comme couleur


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Ce débat devient stérile... Excusez moi de le dire... :sleep:
> 
> 
> Parce qu'à c'moment là, autant aussi débattre sur quelle est la plus belle couleur entre le bleu et le rouge.... :mouais:



Mah non, regarde tu prends une 4porte, tu auras toutes les chances au bout d'une semaine d'avoir une panne, une alarme électronique, bref quelque chose qui va inévitablement t'amener au garage :rateau: une merko ou même une porche fera le trajet tous les jours sans ronchonner, sans soucis, mais coté passion, quand tu titilles l'accélérateur de la 4portes, et avec sa gueule de tueur de la mafia, tu aura un grand sourire 
je parle de passion, je ne dis pas les meilleures, les machins ceci cela, juste la passion.
ce que je viens d'écrire c'est du vécu, un copain a changé sa 4porte pour une merc, et malgré tous les emm.. qu'il a eu avec, il la regrette toujours, mais simplement il ne pouvait pas la garder, trop de problème, mais il la regrette, c'est ça la passion.


Prenez une ferrari, (mis a part la majorité qui dorment dans des garages pour pas abimer l'investissement), un moteur fantastique, un badge chargé d'histoire, mais une voiture qui ne pourra jamais faire le trajet maison boulot tous les jours, parce qu'encore une fois, au bout d'un moment elle va caller ou une alarme va te bloquer sur le coté, ...
mais en attendant coté passion tu prends un grand pied :love:

Avec mon kit car,  quand je roulais sous la pluie, j'arrivais trempé, comme un motard. Tous les jours il fallait que je prenne 10 fusibles de rechange, 3 boutons au cas ou ils cramaient, un filtre essence ou cas ou l'autre se bouchait, du fils, des clés plates, un marteau, ... alors que d'autres en serie 3 ou ce que vous voulez, étaient au chaud sans soucis, une assistance en cas de pepins et arrivaient TOUJOURS à l'heure.
mais il allaient de A à B, de la maison au boulot. ils roulaient, je conduisai.

Voila c'est ça la passion:
Tu arrives en retard une fois sur 10, trempé une fois sur 10, avec 10 épées de Damoclès au dessus de la tête, mais un grand sourire.


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)

Bah écoute, si c'est ça la passion, bah j'suis tout sauf un passionné alors! :rateau: 

J'ai la même approche pour les voitures que pour les ordis..... et je suis sous Mac pour éviter toutes les emmerdes des Pécés!


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

Voilà, la voiture c'est pour t'emmener d'un point A à un point B...
Confortablement, sans emmerdes techniques !&#8230;


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec le reste du message, mais pour moi, si on est passionné de voitures, on acheté pas audi/bmw/mercedes, ou alors certains modeles particuliers (Z4, slk, etc.).
> On achete plutot anglais, italien, français (renault sport :love: )ou alors des modèles plus vieux (anciens modeles de M3, audi quattro, etc.).
> Quand on voit le nombre d'a3 sur les route, ce ne sont pas des passionné (la majorité sont des mazouts) mais des gens qui veulent frimer (image de marque).
> Pour avoir fait pas mal de km dans une A3, je la trouve beaucoup moins confortable qu'une simple clio 3...


 
C'est vrai que pas mal achete audi pour frimer. C'est comme lacoste mais bon c'est pas parce que rachide a une bmw ou du lacoste que ca va m'empecher d'en acheter. 
Apres il y en a qui prefere acheter une A3 avec 150 000km qu'une 308 avec 50 000km juste pour la frime.

Quand on est pasionné auto on est forcément attiré par la belle mécanique/finition. 
L'intérieur Audi est juste...bleufeant ? une réussite ? 
Bmw...un design sobre/classique indémodable avec la finition et des agréments moteur excellent

Quand tu vas chercher ta 407 neuve.bonjours, voila les clés, a bientot !

Un tres bon ami a moi, ses parents sont allé achetés une Classe B chez mercedes. Le jours de la livraison :

-Enorme bouquet de fleur pour la maman
-petite coupe de champagne
-La voiture était recouverte d'une couverture mercedes avec marqué : Bienvenue Mr et Mme *****

Je précise que c'était une Classe B D'OCCASION !!!!!!!


Que dire devant ca...la passion auto les allemands savent faire apres quand on parle LOTUS, FERRARI, ASTON MARTIN...c'est pas le meme monde 

Mais plus tard, avant de me jeter chez audi ou bmw ou autre j'irai aussi essayer les francaises ! Il y a quelques années j'avais un avis tres fermé sur le sujet. 
On grandit...


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Voilà, la voiture c'est pour t'emmener d'un point A à un point B...
> Confortablement, sans emmerdes techniques !&#8230;


Ca peut être ça effectivement, mais quand j'étais minot, j'avais des posters de lambo countach, pas de R14 



Fìx a dit:


> Bah écoute, si c'est ça la passion, bah j'suis tout sauf un passionné alors! :rateau:
> 
> J'ai la même approche pour les voitures que pour les ordis..... et je suis sous Mac pour éviter toutes les emmerdes des Pécés!


le reste du temps quand cela fonctionne, c'est un grand bonheur 

pour les ordis, un pc ne me procure pas de passion, des soucis oui, mais pas de passion mais alors pas du tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> pour les ordis, un pc ne me procure pas de passion, des soucis oui, mais pas de passion mais alors pas du tout



Le PC serait la R14 de l'informatique, alors ? :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Ca peut être ça effectivement, mais quand j'étais minot, j'avais des posters de lambo countach, pas de R14


Chacun son truc, hein !... 
Moi ce n'est pas cette "carrosserie" là, qui m'intéressait/m'intéresse...


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Chacun son truc, hein !...
> Moi ce n'est pas cette "carrosserie" là, qui m'intéressait/m'intéresse...


Je n'ai parlé que de voitures, pas de châssis ou carrosseries


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2010)

Chacun sa passion .

Il y en a c'est les maquettes d'autre l'informatique, d'autre les voitures...
perso j'ai interet a bien gagner ma vie plus tard..

Moto / Voiture / Hautes technologie (mac, objet high tech) / Modélisme / Sport d'hiver, sport en géréal...

en gros j'aime tout ^^ 

Mais je me ferai plaisir sur ma voiture et la moto ! 
Ca sera de l'occase, car du neuf une fois acheté ca perd 15%...une voiture avec 15000km encore garantie c'est parfait !

Au mondial j'ai été surpris par KIA et son Sportage garantie 7 ans ! c'est pas négligeable et il a une belle gueule !


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2010)

Et 5 étoiles au ncap !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Ce débat devient stérile... Excusez moi de le dire... :sleep:
> 
> 
> Parce qu'à c'moment là, autant aussi débattre sur quelle est la plus belle couleur entre le bleu et le rouge.... :mouais:



Il pourrait aussi dire qu'une voiture Chinoise , c'est passionnant , du moment que c'est pas Allemand .


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Ce débat devient stérile... Excusez moi de le dire... :sleep:
> 
> 
> Parce qu'à c'moment là, autant aussi débattre sur quelle est la plus belle couleur entre le bleu et le rouge.... :mouais:



Si tu ne vois pas de différence entre un kit car anglais et une audi, on ne peux plus rien pour toi...
Une audi est confortable, te donne du "standing", enfiles les km d'autoroute, consommes peu de gasoil. De l'autre coté, tu as du SP98 (ou 100), des carbus, des sensations, un sourire quand tu montes dedans, quand le moteur monte dans les tours...
Aprés, tu as quelques modèles sympa outre-Rhin, mais elles ont souvent le moteur mal-placés


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il pourrait aussi dire qu'une voiture Chinoise , c'est passionnant , du moment que c'est pas Allemand .


Chinois non mais indien oui 
Toi qui est si pro allemand, parle moi de la gumpert un peu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Toi qui est si pro allemand, parle moi de la gumpert un peu.



Ben quoi, ce sont quand même les allemands qui ont mis sur le marché le top du top en matière d'objet de passion automobile, tenue de route, haute performance, sobriété et fiabilité à toute épreuve, celle ci écrase bien n'importe quelle concurrente (particulièrement dans cette version ci, d'ailleurs ), qu'elle soit anglaise ou italienne, japonaise ou française, non ?


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2010)

Tss, laisse le etienne répondre toi.


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben quoi, ce sont quand même les allemands qui ont mis sur le marché le top du top en matière d'objet de passion automobile, tenue de route, haute performance, sobriété et fiabilité à toute épreuve, celle ci écrase bien n'importe quelle concurrente, qu'elle soit anglaise ou italienne, japonaise ou française, non ? ;heu;



[mode etienne (ou presque)]
C'est bien la preuve qu'ils sont visionnaires, les teutons. Le moteur à crottin, c'est l'avenir. 20 ans d'avance qu'ils ont, 'spèce de médisant.
[/mode]


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2010)

En parlant de 4porte, après maserati, voici nos amis de lambo qui pourraient s'y mettre

<etienne>
allez faire un tour du coté de wiesmann qui fait des roadster sympathiques, au prix  beaucoup moins sympathique 
</etienne>

<etienne>
veritas fait une bagnole avec une gueule monstrueuse, un requin sur roues, en totale liberté sur l'asphalte.
</etienne>

quand aurons nous à nouveau une berlinette ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

La critique est facile .


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> La critique est facile .


Dis je me décarcasse à me remémorer des marques de bagnoles vues une fois sur topgear, pour montrer que l'allemagne ce n'est pas que 3 gros.
ils font de très bonne petites bagnoles de sport quand ils veulent :love:
ils n'ont pas encore la folie/style italienne ni l'historique anglais, mais ils s'y frottent donc c'est tout sauf une critique 

parce que autant une gumpert ça va vite, autant c'est moche :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> parce que autant une gumpert ça va vite, autant c'est moche :affraid:



Marrant, je ne connaissais pas, on dirait un peu l'improbable croisement entre une Cadillac Cien et une Pagani Zonda (deux autres bidules qui vont très vite aussi ) !


----------



## Chang (8 Décembre 2010)

En parlant de Zonda, la petite derniere, version R semble tellement bruyante qu'elle ne peut etre utilisee sur un circuit commun, sauf si au milieu d'un desert ... et encore ...


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2010)

Tiff la essayé dans Fith gear récemment, et c'est pour lui la meilleure experience depuis très longtemps.
il me semble aussi qu'elle a le record sur le circuit du Nürburgring probablement pilotée par la reine du circuit miss smith quelque chose.
c'est pas comme ce xbow qui a gouté du rail 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Marrant, je ne connaissais pas, on dirait un peu l'improbable croisement entre une Cadillac Cien



Benh tu vois je n'avais jamais entendu parler de la cadillac,
<mauvaise langue>
 remarque j'ai l'impression que peu de personne en entendront parler :rateau:
</mauvaise langue>


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> il me semble aussi qu'elle a le record sur le circuit du Nürburgring probablement pilotée par la reine du circuit miss smith quelque chose.



 Le record du Nordschleife ? :affraid: Avec ce camion (quasiment 1,5T en ordre de marche, tous pleins fait conducteur au volant) ?  Rassure moi, dis moi que tu parle du Südschleife moderne ! :mouais:


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2010)

6 minutes 47, une seconde devant la radical (kit car, enfin peut être pas celles ci  )
Poids: 1150 kilos ( à confirmer )
la page wikipedia  a été mise à jour avec le temps de la zonda, il faut descendre en bas dans la section *Non-series/road-legal vehicles* le conducteur etait Marc Basseng et non Sabine Schmitz comme je le croyait


je ne parle pas du record toutes catégories confondues, qui lui est bien inférieur, mais du record "discutable" des voitures "homologuées"

remarquez les "" histoire de se protéger des débats sur les voitures légales/pas légales circuit/pas circuit


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Poids: 1150 kilos ( à confirmer )



Ah ? Elles ont bien maigries depuis la série C, alors, 200 Kg de moins (quand je disais 1T5 en ordre de marche, c'était à partir du poids d'une C12S : 1350 Kg à vide, plus huile plus essence plus conducteur plus pack de Kro).


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2010)

Depuis tout à l'heure je cherche et trouve des informations contradictoires 
donc c'est entre 1150 et 2359 lbs soit 1070 kg, ce qui corresponds finalement à l'essence plus la biere mais pas le conducteur :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> mais pas le conducteur :bebe:



Ah ? Ben alors faut déduire aussi la bière, parce que sans conducteur, elle ne sert à rien


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> 6 minutes 47, une seconde devant la radical (kit car, enfin peut être pas celles ci  )
> Poids: 1150 kilos ( à confirmer )
> la page wikipedia  a été mise à jour avec le temps de la zonda, il faut descendre en bas dans la section *Non-series/road-legal vehicles* le conducteur etait Marc Basseng et non Sabine Schmitz comme je le croyait
> 
> ...



Tu remarqueras que Sabine schmidt a fait aussi bien avec un ... ford TRANSIT que la mercedes qui a gagné en 1938 ...


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2010)

clarkson n'a même pas pu la battre avec une jag :bebe:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Décembre 2010)

ça ne va plaire aux "passionnés de belles voitures allemandes" : 
Mercedes : des moteurs renault pour les classes A & B 
http://www.turbo.fr/actualite-automobile/384196-mercedes-moteurs-renault-futures-classe-classe/


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2010)

pfff le site est bloqué au boulot


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Décembre 2010)

> *Mercedes : des moteurs Renault pour les futures Classe A et Classe B*
> 
> Les prochaines générations de Mercedes Classe A et Classe B devraient utiliser des moteurs Renault selon le site britannique Autocar.
> 
> ...


Source : http://www.turbo.fr/actualite-automobile/384196-mercedes-moteurs-renault-futures-classe-classe/


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour la copie 
Remarque les minis ont des moteurs diesel... peugeot, et puis le moteur F1 champion est un tout petit peu français.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Décembre 2010)

Oui, mais le "passionné" il n'achete pas français, il achete allemand, une belle audi a3 tdi s-line 
Alors s'il apprend que le moteur de sa mercedes est français, le même que celui de la Megane à coté de lui, il va faire la gueule


----------



## Sylow (10 Décembre 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Source : http://www.turbo.fr/actualite-automobile/384196-mercedes-moteurs-renault-futures-classe-classe/


 
*Concue pour mercedes* mais fabriqué par renault.

Vaut mieux ca que l'inverse ^^.


le disel sur le porsche cayenne est un VW ^^. 

Sur la classe A de la maman, le disel était vraiment pas mal. 180 CDI !

Mais oui..j'aurai les boules que ce soit du francais dans un chassis allemand :s

Lognue vie aux moteurs BMW ! (qui équipaient les MINI jusqu'en .. 2004 ? je dis peut etre des bétises)


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> *Concue pour mercedes* mais fabriqué par renault.
> 
> Vaut mieux ca que l'inverse ^^.


red bull pourtant est assez content de son moteur cette année


----------



## Sylow (10 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> red bull pourtant est assez content de son moteur cette année


 
Ce sont pas les propos de Newey pourtant . Le meilleur moteur de la saison était le mercedes 

On a de bon moteur certe mais si j'achete allemand c'est pas pour avoir du francais c'est ca qu'on avale  de travers . 
La derniere laguna est du fiabilité a toute épreuve ! 
j'ai une préférence pour les diesel PSA , j'ai horeur du DCI...


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2010)

pour newey, il est pas content parce que renault a respecté le gel du developpement comparé aux autres qui eux n'ont pas respecté cet engagement, et donc aujourd'hui ils sont coincés, et puis notre ami newey ne dit pas tout, genre moins de refroidissement, ou alors pourquoi les moteurs renault cassent plus chez lui qu'ailleurs (genre il a bidouillé pour tirer plus de HP mais a perdu en fiabilité).

C'est comme les anglais qui achètent des marques anglaises gérées par des allemands, cela à du mal à passer, acheter une mini qui est allemande avec un moteur français, shocking


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ce sont pas les propos de Newey pourtant . Le meilleur moteur de la saison était le mercedes



Tu confondrais pas un peu "le meilleur" avec "le plus puissant" ?


----------



## Sylow (10 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> pour newey, il est pas content parce que renault a respecté le gel du developpement comparé aux autres qui eux n'ont pas respecté cet engagement, et donc aujourd'hui ils sont coincés, et puis notre ami newey ne dit pas tout, genre moins de refroidissement, ou alors pourquoi les moteurs renault cassent plus chez lui qu'ailleurs (genre il a bidouillé pour tirer plus de HP mais a perdu en fiabilité).


 
Le moteur est dans une bulle qui favorise l'aéro mais en contrepartie le refroidissement est moins efficace. Newey a aps besoin de le cacher tout le paddock est au courant ^^. 



> C'est comme les anglais qui achètent des marques anglaises gérées par des allemands, cela à du mal à passer, acheter une mini qui est allemande avec un moteur français, shocking


Un peu comme un asiatique qui achete Nissan qui est francais avec un moteur franco/allemand bientot ^^


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confondrais pas un peu "le meilleur" avec "le plus puissant" ?


 
Non, c'est le plus puissant mais c'est aussi le moteur le plus coté dans le paddock. Meme newey a fait un caca nerveux car merco ne voulait par leur fournir pour 2011 ! 
L'avantazge du renault c'est sa sobriété.


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2010)

la future lambo fera du 0-100 en 2.9, pas mal non ? :style:


> Its 6.5-litre V12 will be good for 690bhp and 509lb ft of torque, and that power will be transferred to the road via a 7-speed 'independent shift rod' transmission (with shift times of just 50 milliseconds) and a Haldex four-wheel-drive system.
> 
> Tipping the scales at just 1575kg, the LP700-4 shaves a solid 200kg from the Murcielago's kerb weight, resulting in some stellar claimed performance figures: The documents suggest the LP700 will be good for 0-62mph in 2.9secs and for a top speed of 217mph.


----------



## rizoto (21 Décembre 2010)

Haldex :love:


----------



## Romuald (27 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> .../... Avec mon kit car,  quand je roulais sous la pluie, j'arrivais trempé, comme un motard. .../... ils roulaient, je conduisai.
> 
> Voila c'est ça la passion:
> Tu arrives en retard une fois sur 10, trempé une fois sur 10, avec 10 épées de Damoclès au dessus de la tête, mais un grand sourire.



Alors celle-la devrait te plaire :

100 Cv
boite 5 
chassis tubulaire
coque alu
interieur cuir
moins de 500 kg


Qui suis-je ?





C'est par ici


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

Mon nouvel angle de vue sur la route à partir de lundi!  







... content! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Dis, ça paie, les  fac-similé de Trivial Pursuit...


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2011)

vova a dit:


> Dis, ça paie, les  fac-similé de Trivial Pursuit...



Ça t'intéresse aussi? :rose: Nan parceque j'ai dû laisser tomber les jantes en 17'' fautes de moyens.... Mais l'est ptêt encore temps.... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Il est ou l'intérieur beige ? 
Les jantes , 16p alors ?


----------



## naas (7 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors celle-la devrait te plaire :
> 
> 100 Cv
> boite 5
> ...


c'est rigolo qu'ils remettent ça au gout du jour, il y a un kit sur base de 2cv qui existe aussi, faut que je vous retrouve ça


----------



## Fìx (8 Janvier 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il est ou l'intérieur beige ?
> Les jantes , 16p alors ?



Beige? Beurk! :rateau: Trop salissant! 

Nan, ce sera celle là :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

J'aime bien la couleur extérieure 
Quelle motorisation ?


Par contre , j'aurais pris en beige (car le pavillon de toit n'est pas noir avec les intérieurs....noirs)


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2011)

Y'a un truc qui me sidère depuis quelques années, c'est la généralisation des barres dites 'américaines' sur les pavillons, alors qu'elles ne servent à rien.
Au départ, elles sont la pour permettre de mettre des valises sur le toit sans recourir à une galerie, mais pour ça il faut que le toit soit plat, et rigidifié/protégé par des lattes en bois ou métalliques. C'était le cas pour la R21 break des années 90, mais maintenant plus une seule bagnole n'a le toit plat, et encore moins des protections. 
Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est pour pouvoir fixer des barres de toit : ma clio s'en passe très bien.

Ce truc est purement décoratif surtout moche, inutile et consommateur de carburant.
Vive le marketing !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Je me suis trompé en disant pavillon de toit je pense , je parlais du fait que même avec un intérieur noir , le toit (de l'intérieur) est gris , je trouve cela limite insupportable 

Et pour ta remarque , les barres de toit ne sont jamais sur les finitions d'entrée de gamme


----------



## Fìx (8 Janvier 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'aime bien la couleur extérieure
> Quelle motorisation ?



Bon, tu vas tout savoir!  


TOURAN 2.0 TDI 140 BVM6
Puissance fiscale : 8 cv
Finition Carat
Peinture métallisée
Option Top Package (Toit ouvrant panoramique, Alarme, Contrôle de pression des pneus, Media In pour iPod de 4ème génération)
2 Sièges supplémentaires (soit 7 places)
Bluetooth



Romuald a dit:


> Y'a un truc qui me sidère depuis quelques années, c'est la généralisation des barres dites 'américaines' sur les pavillons, alors qu'elles ne servent à rien.



Mais si c'est important! Rien que pour y foutre un matelas sanglé...  C'est tellement fréquent! :love: 

Nan franchement, j'vois pas à trop à quoi ça sert... J'pensais justement que ça servait pour fixer des barres de toits perpendiculairement... Mais tu dis que non? 
 'fin bon...  Pas sûr que ce soit le truc qui me serve le plus t'façon! :rateau:  Mais perso, ça me choque pas esthétiquement... 



Nan un truc que j'suis pressé de voir comment ça fonctionne, c'est le Park Assist. Sur le papier, ça permettrait, d'abord que la voiture détecte une place disponible, et ensuite de garer la voiture en créneau ou en épis sans avoir à toucher le volant... Et d'après la doc, même dans des endroits très étroits.... :mouais: 

Pas testé de modèle muni du système, donc hâte de découvrir ça. Moi j'suis sceptique, un des vendeurs l'était aussi mais un autre trouvait le système très efficace. Et ce test confirmerait les dires du dernier.... Wait & See...


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et pour ta remarque , les barres de toit ne sont jamais sur les finitions d'entrée de gamme


Que ça soit de la finition d'entrée, de milieu ou de haut de gamme, je m'en cogne à un point dont tu n'as pas idée. Le problème est que :


			
				Romuald a dit:
			
		

> Ce truc est moche, inutile et consommateur de carburant.



Ou alors tu sous-entends que c'est pour dire au bon peuple "agad' donc, t'as vu mes barres de toit ? c'est passke j'ai pas le modèle de base, hein, mais le haut de gamme"

p'tin, c'est encore plus nul que ce que je croyais


----------



## Fìx (8 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est pour dire au bon peuple "agad' donc, t'as vu mes barres de toit ? c'est passke j'ai pas le modèle de base, hein, mais le haut de gamme"
> 
> p'tin, c'est encore plus nul que ce que je croyais



T'imagines même pas la jouissance que j'vais éprouver en arrivant à un feu rouge à côté de toi avec mes barres de toit!


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Je trouve que l'interieur du Touran est trop "basique"


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> T'imagines même pas la *jouissance* que j'vais éprouver en arrivant à un feu rouge à côté de toi avec mes barres de toit!


Fais gaffe à pas salir tes sièges tous neufs tel un imacouniais de base :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> T'imagines même pas la jouissance que j'vais éprouver en arrivant à un feu rouge à côté de toi avec mes barres de toit!



Mince, c'est vrai, ça, t'as raison, ma voiture n'a pas de barres de toit, j'aurais du prendre le modèle au dessus, là, j'aurais un peu honte, à côté de ton Touran :rose:


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2011)

_moi, j'ai un machin de 1,70m de haut et rétractable posé sur mes barres de toit, j'vous bats tous ! hinhinhin ! _


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Que ça soit de la finition d'entrée, de milieu ou de haut de gamme, je m'en cogne à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.



Non mais c'était juste pour le signaler .

@fix : T'as pas fait la bêtise de prendre la motorisation en dessous , mais t'aurais ou prendre de l'essence , ça pollue moins .


----------



## Fìx (8 Janvier 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> @fix : T'as pas fait la bêtise de prendre la motorisation en dessous , mais t'aurais ou prendre de l'essence , ça pollue moins .



C'est toi qui me paye le sans plomb? C'est toi qui me la rachète à 200 000kms au prix d'une motorisation diesel?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Ouais .


----------



## Fìx (8 Janvier 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ouais .



Et puis.... euhhh.... les motorisations essence moins polluantes que les diesel, c'est une idée reçue.... En tout cas depuis un moment... regarde :






Z'ont fait d'énormes progrès sur les diesels depuis quelques années.... Et on est loin des mythiques démarrages dans un nuage de fumée noire...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _moi, j'ai un machin de 1,70m de haut et rétractable posé sur mes barres de toit, j'vous bats tous ! hinhinhin ! _



Bras levés?


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bras levés?



ah tiens, justement, j'hésitais avec une voiture vraiment équivoque, tu penses quoi de la Z3 ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah tiens, justement, j'hésitais avec une voiture vraiment équivoque, tu penses quoi de la Z3 ?



Parfait pour les personnes de petites tailles


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Parfait pour les personnes de petites tailles&#8230;



ah cool !

par contre, j'aurais du mal à mettre mon Sunn Xircuit dedans ! 

ma 407 fait 3,30m mossieur !  et moi 1,70m les bras ballants !!  (en hauteur, j'veux dire !)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Et puis.... euhhh.... les motorisations essence moins polluantes que les diesel, c'est une idée reçue.... En tout cas depuis un moment... regarde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le diesel pollue plus en raison du traitement qu'il reçoit avant d'etre vendu


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le diesel pollue plus en raison du traitement qu'il reçoit avant d'etre vendu



Et les micro-particules cancérigènes rejetées dans l'atmosphère par les diesel (même ceux avec "filtre à particules" qui ne filtrent que les plus grosses) ne sont pas prises en compte dans cette notation


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _moi, j'ai un machin de 1,70m de haut et rétractable posé sur mes barres de toit, j'vous bats tous ! hinhinhin ! _



T'as kekchose à compenser ?


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as kekchose à compenser ?



ouais, l'absence


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2011)

Faut acheter çà:

http://www.artcurial.com/fr/asp/fullCatalogue.asp?salelot=1957+++++298+&refno=10311242

(Et la repeindre en rose.)


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2011)

jolie :love:
c'est pour les collectionneurs argentés ce truc, tiens j'en profite pour vous annoncer que catheram apres des années de repliques S7 va sortir une machine pour les circuits, 0 à 100 en 2,9s


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Janvier 2011)

Plus d'info ici: 
http://www.caterham-spr.com/
à priori, 65k&#8364; le morceau
:love:


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2011)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Plus d'info ici:
> http://www.caterham-spr.com/
> à priori, 65k&#8364; le morceau
> :love:



Ils sont en compétition directe avec les ultima, qui eux coutent moins chers, attendons de voir ce que cela donne sur circuit.

Vous vous rappelez la sortie de la 4 places porche ? moche hein ? :hein: super moche même non ? 

Bien, il semble que ferrari ai décidé de faire aussi moche

http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/23052/612_1-L.jpg
 (attention prendre ses médicaments avant de cliquer :mouais: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> (attention prendre ses médicaments avant de cliquer :mouais: )



Surtout avec ce lien défectueux  Je peux te monter un dossier de formation à l'usage des balises BBCode, si tu veux 

  

Sinon, ta Fiat, là, ça ne serait pas une "BMW 120 replica" ? :mouais:


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2011)

Tiens toi bien, j'ai mis le lien en url (car je ne voulais pas que l'image apparaisse), et bien ce foutu vb a changé automatiquement url en img, il a fallu que je modifie le post et donc la balise en url :mouais:
Donc c'est bon garde ton dossier 


Je ne connais pas la bm, j'va voir

_ je croyais que c'etait un vieux modèle la bm :bebe: donc tu parles de la baignoire ? bah je sais pas mais c'est moche l'un comme l'autre d'ailleurs :sick:
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> Tiens toi bien, j'ai mis le lien en url (car je ne voulais pas que l'image apparaisse), et bien ce foutu vb a changé automatiquement url en img, il a fallu que je modifie le post et donc la balise en url :mouais:
> Donc c'est bon garde ton dossier



Tu es sûr, parce que là, l'amélioration, c'est moyen moyen 

ton lien, tu as mis ça : 





> [url=lien]http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/23052/612_1-L.jpg[/url]



alors que ça devrait être ça :


> [url=http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/23052/612_1-L.jpg]lien[/url]



Ce qui donnerait : lien

ce qui là, fonctionne bien mieux :rateau:

T'es sûr que tu ne veut pas que je monte ce dossier de formation ? :mouais:


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2011)

Oui je l'avais vu mais j'ai du partir en réunion, et faire la modif sur iphone en réunion moyen.
Bon mis à part me chercher des poux dans les cheveux que je n'ai plus, tu as autre chose à dire question bagnolle.


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> ...tu as autre chose à dire question bagnolle.


Le nouveau top gear est arrivé :love: au programme: ariel Atom V8 (d'ailleurs bonjour l'augmentation de prix  ) le baby stig qui a grandi  et et et je vous laisse découvrir la suite


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2011)

La B99, exercice de style de Bertone pour les 99 ans du patron, sur base Jaguar :








J'aime assez


----------



## shogun HD (19 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> La B99, exercice de style de Bertone pour les 99 ans du patron, sur base Jaguar :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

il est où le devant  :mouais:


----------



## naas (19 Février 2011)

Jag a vraiment un problème avec les prototypes.
Ils nous servent des protos magnifiques (voir l'espece d'avion a propulsion gas machin) qui ne viennent jamais en production, JAMAIS !!!!
et ils nous livrent des jag avec un moteur qui existe depuis capitaine caverne


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

La ligne me ferait un peu penser à une Royce Rolls Ghost applatie , je trouve la voiture sublime .


----------



## naas (20 Février 2011)

il suffit qu'ils se bougent a la produire. 
par contre comment fait Berton, un simple coup de crayon et hop une belle jag. 
rien que cela c'est a saluer


----------



## Xman (20 Février 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2011)

naas a dit:


> il suffit qu'ils se bougent a la produire.
> par contre comment fait Berton, un simple coup de crayon et hop une belle jag.
> rien que cela c'est a saluer


Pas sur qu'elle soit réalisable telle que : les portes antagonistes sans pilier central, j'ai comme un doute. Et cette absence de pilier fait beaucoup pour la ligne, et accessoirement pour l'accessibilité aux places arrières.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas sur qu'elle soit réalisable telle que : les portes antagonistes sans pilier central, j'ai comme un doute. Et cette absence de pilier fait beaucoup pour la ligne, et accessoirement pour l'accessibilité aux places arrières.



Et ne parlons pas des problèmes d'homologation avec les portes arrières si elles ne sont pas "coulissantes" (ce qui ne parait pas être le cas) !


----------



## inkclub (21 Février 2011)

a plus  :love:

@+


----------



## naas (21 Février 2011)

mazda l'a fait pourquoi pas jaguar ?







sans parler de RR pour qui c'est même un principe






même opel s'y met (enfin va s'y mettre  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2011)

Ben, il me semblait qu'en France, c'était interdit depuis la fin des années 50


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, il me semblait qu'en France, c'était interdit depuis la fin des années 50


 
rolls royce aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> rolls royce aussi





naas a dit:


> sans parler de RR pour qui c'est même un principe



Bis repetita placent


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

Le problème avec cette jag ,c'est aussi son positionnement dans la gamme et le prix qu'elle couterait à produire , non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> le prix qu'elle couterait à produire , non ?



Et je te dis pas le prix qu'elle coûterait à acheter, alors


----------



## naas (21 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, il me semblait qu'en France, c'était interdit depuis la fin des années 50



les rolls sont bannies depuis les années 50 ? 
bon j'en sais rien en fait. d'un autre coté ils ont bien autorisé des portes de deuch qui sont des guillotines 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et je te dis pas le prix qu'elle coûterait à acheter, alors


de toute façon on achet pas une jag pour son prix, sinon autant acheter une seat ou une fiot :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2011)

naas a dit:


> les rolls sont bannies depuis les années 50 ?
> bon j'en sais rien en fait. d'un autre coté ils ont bien autorisé des portes de deuch qui sont des guillotines



Ben c'est précisément à l'époque de cette interdiction que Citroën a changé le sens d'ouverture des portes de la 2CV, quant aux Rolls, aucune de celles dans lesquelles je suis monté n'avait de porte qui s'ouvraient "à l'envers" (bon, c'est vrai, il n'y en a eu que trois, dont deux du même modèle) !


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est précisément à l'époque de cette interdiction que Citroën a changé le sens d'ouverture des portes de la 2CV, quant aux Rolls, aucune de celles dans lesquelles je suis monté n'avait de porte qui s'ouvraient "à l'envers" (bon, c'est vrai, il n'y en a eu que trois, dont deux du même modèle) !



Bourgeois ! Ça essaie de se faire passer pour un prolétaire avec sa vieille pigeot 405, alors que ça cache des Rolls dans son garage !

Pour en revenir à la jag, le montant arrière de l'habitacle , vue de profil n'est pas sans rappeler le profil de la Dodge challenger (le modèle actuel, pas les vieilles). La comparaison s'arrête évidemment là, mais ça m'y a fait immédiatement penser, pour ce détail en tous cas 

Faut dire que j'ai plus de Dodge sous le nez au Canada que de Jag, allez savoir pourquoi


----------



## naas (22 Février 2011)

bien vu pour le charger. 
c'est stupide cette histoire d'interdiction car honnêtement c'est tout de même plus pratique comme ouverture, surtout quand tu as des gamins (ou quand tu es un chauffeur )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h21 ----------

pardon challenger :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Et les portes coulissantes électriques , c'est pas pratique pour les gamins 

Et même quand on achète une Jag mon cher , je suis certain qu'à partir d'une limite psychologique , on commence à regarder le prix .


----------



## naas (22 Février 2011)

Ce qui est pas pratique c'est plutot les gamins dans un coupé


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2011)

woulf a dit:


> Bourgeois ! Ça essaie de se faire passer pour un prolétaire avec sa vieille pigeot 405, alors que ça cache des Rolls dans son garage !



Pas du tout, je me contente d'avoir (outre ma 405 de 1992) un beau-frère qui était le secrétaire-chauffeur d'un milliardaire libanais en exil de 1991 à 2007, et les trois Rolls, c'était dans le garage de son patron qu'elles étaient remisées (avec un troupeau de petites voitures plus modestes : Mercedes 500, Daimler Sovereign et une BMW série 7 pour les sorties incognito) :rateau:


----------



## naas (22 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, il me semblait qu'en France, c'était interdit depuis la fin des années 50


Apres quelques recherches voila ce qui en découle:
Elles étaient donc interdites ?


> Oui. Depuis les années 60. Et puis, en 2006, sous la poussée de Rollls Royce qui a sorti à nouveau une berline avec des portières arrière inversées, le règlement européen a changé.
> Ces portières sont à nouveau autorisées.


sinon tout le monde peux tenter l'aventure  (bonjour le réglage, déjà que les portes papillon c'est l'enfer alors celles la, je n'ose imaginer  )


----------



## Fìx (23 Février 2011)

P'tite question....

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si c'est interdit (ou pas) de changer le logo de la région qui est sur les nouvelles plaques d'immatriculation par un autre, à l'aide d'un autocollant collé par dessus? (en fait j'ai juste mis la bretagne, tout en laissant 78)

J'pense pas que ça fasse quoique ce soit puisqu'on choisi la région qu'on veut à la base.... 

P'tite précision quand même, j'ai imprimé ça sur un vinyle adhésif extérieur, mais non réfléchissant.... alors que la plaque l'est elle... 


Si quelqu'un sait, merci d'avance!


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

oui, c'est interdit.

mais tu t'en fous, t'habites Groland dans ton chateau à Neuilly&#8230; (sic)


----------



## naas (23 Février 2011)

hop hop
http://droit-finances.commentcamarc...laques-d-immatriculation-choix-du-departement


----------



## Fìx (23 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> oui, c'est interdit.



Ah?.... Et tu dis ça parce que t'es Judge Dredd et que la loi, c'est toi, ou tu connais un texte qui le stipule?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

naas a dit:


> hop hop
> http://droit-finances.commentcamarc...laques-d-immatriculation-choix-du-departement





Fìx a dit:


> Ah?.... Et tu dis ça parce que t'es Judge Dredd et que la loi, c'est toi, ou tu connais un texte qui le stipule?



non, je m'étais renseigné quand j'ai du commander une plaque avant pour ma voiture de travail&#8230; 



> La plaque d'immatriculation devra comporter obligatoirement un identifiant territorial composé d'un numéro de département et du logo de la région correspondante. La référence départementale sera sous la forme du numéro actuel du département et la référence régionale sera sous la forme d'un logo régional, qui a été proposé par chaque conseil régional *et arrêté officiellement par l'État.*



voilà&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (23 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> regarde au-dessus
> 
> 
> 
> voilà




J'étais en train de le lire.... 

Bon bah ok... Tant pis! 

Merci à vous deux.


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

la nouvelle aston martin virage est sortie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Une Citroën comme on en fait plus ... octobre 1971 ... j'avais 27 ans


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Une Citroën comme on en fait plus ... octobre 1971 ... j'avais 27 ans
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/asf-44-albums-captures-image6912-1971-10-19-citroen-id-19-1.jpg



Oh, dans la catégorie "comme on en fait plus", moi, j'ai celle ci, en 1957, j'avais 4 ans (sur l'aile de la voiture, c'est moi) !


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

C'est une 402 Peugeot, non ? Elles avaient de la gueule&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> C'est une 402 Peugeot, non ? Elles avaient de la gueule&#8230;



Et si par hasard c'était une 202  ... on a eu en 1949 une 201 (transformée en camionnette) ... en 1952 une 202 (transformée) ...

Une 402 en image
> http://www.peugeot402.com/

Une 202 
> http://www.bboivin.com/PEUGEOT/202bh48.htm

Une 201 
> http://membres.multimania.fr/lapeugeot201/


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2011)

C'est la 202 de mon grand-père


----------



## naas (24 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> la nouvelle aston martin virage est sortie :love:


pourquoi les autres n'y allaient pas dans les virages ? 
donc après la rapide, la virage, a mon avis
Je peux déjà vous donner le nom de la prochaine Aston la* tout droit dans le mur *


----------



## Chang (24 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _Photo rechauffee_



Bon eh, tu l'as deja postee ... faudrait pas croire que tu vas pas nous arracher une larme a chaque fois quand meme ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2011)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi les autres n'y allaient pas dans les virages ?
> donc après la rapide, la virage, a mon avis
> Je peux déjà vous donner le nom de la prochaine Aston la* tout droit dans le mur *



Tu as oublié le modèle pour les pinc  Heeeeuuu pour les débutants : la vingt quiches !


----------



## patlek (24 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, dans la catégorie "comme on en fait plus", moi, j'ai celle ci, en 1957, j'avais 4 ans (sur l'aile de la voiture, c'est moi) !



Il y a possibilité de refaire la photo; ou presque

http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/177697104.htm?ca=6_s


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a possibilité de refaire la photo; ou presque
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/177697104.htm?ca=6_s



Trop chère !


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2011)

_*
Clic image...*_​


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

Allez jeter un il ici , photo trouvée par thunderheart


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, dans la catégorie "comme on en fait plus", moi, j'ai celle ci, en 1957, j'avais 4 ans (sur l'aile de la voiture, c'est moi) !



un ex-modérateur en voit souvent une mais une Roadster  

d'ailleurs, c'est pour ça qu'on roule en 407 au taf !


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> _*
> Clic image...*_​



:love::love::love:


----------



## Franck72 (1 Mars 2011)

Chez nous aussi on sait faire de belle chose

Voir la pièce jointe 51492


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Chez nous aussi on sait faire de belle chose
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 51492




Trois places de front  Après Panpan et Matra, on renoue avec cette mode !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Chez nous aussi on sait faire de belle chose
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 51492




Bizarrement , je préfère largement l'aston qui est en haut , et sa couleur , sublime


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mars 2011)

Les photos officielles de la Aventador sont de sorties


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

C'est la future remplaçante de la murcielago non ?
Tu aimes les italiennes (cf le fil postez vos plus belles photos) , non ?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mars 2011)

Oui c'est la remplaçante de la Murciélago. La dernière Murciélago était la LP670, là, on parle de LP700 (700cv). De quoi friser les moustaches à la moindre accélération 

Et oui j'aime bien les italiennes, mais pas qu'elles ! Elles ont du caractère c'est tout ! Si t'es sage, t'auras le droit au volant de la 908 ou du cockpit d'un Mirage :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Vive les Allemandes (n'en déplaisent à certains) 

Mais j'aime les anglaises aussi  (La continental GT en particulier , ainsi que la Ghost )


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Vive les Allemandes (n'en déplaisent à certains)


J'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer une A5 sportback samedi dernier...
Question conduite, c'est plutôt agréable... :love:
(pas moi qui l'achète, hein !... )


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer une A5 sportback samedi dernier...
> Question conduite, c'est plutôt agréable... :love:
> (pas moi qui l'achète, hein !... )


C'est vrai que c'est agréable. J'ai pu essayer à sa sortie, une non sportback, en 3.0 TDI, boîte auto, un vrai petit palace qui se conduit tout seul ! 
La conduire c'est plaisant, mais en acheter une , ça fait un gouffre au porte monnaie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Honte au TDI 

Tu as dêjà pu tester une Porsche Boxster par hasard ?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mars 2011)

Non, une 996 4S et un Cayenne S, that's all malheureusement 
Mais je pense qu'une Cayman, ça doit être nettement mieux niveau sensation qu'une Boxter.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

On peut parfois aimer une rétro mobile


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> On peut parfois aimer une rétro mobile



vas y papy, fait péter l'album photo 



pour rester dans les "oldies", punaise ce que j'en veux au paternel d'avoir récemment vendu son MG B GT (de 75) ... :soupirs:


----------



## patlek (8 Mars 2011)

Album photo de oldies...

Pour les rennais, tous les premiers dimanche du mois, il y a le rendez-vous des anciennes et prestiges aux étangs d' Apigné.

Dimanche dernier:

http://anciennes-etang-apigne.over-blog.com/article-reunion-d-apigne-mars-2011-68773132.html


----------



## naas (8 Mars 2011)

Qui a pris ma lotus MK2 sans me demander


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> On peut parfois aimer une rétro mobile



Il y en a même une qui fait sa petite star au salon de l'auto à Genève


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2011)

Tiens, on parle des anciennes là ménant ? Alors laissez moi vous présenter la collection familiale !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, on parle des anciennes là ménant ? Alors laissez moi vous présenter la collection familiale !



Belle collection en effet ... merci


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Mars 2011)

De bien belles autos


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Il y en a même une qui fait sa petite star au salon de l'auto à Genève


 

ma chérie :love:  une splendide DB4 GT Zagato tirée à 19 exemplaires seulement 
elle est très très cher plus d'un million de nos euros 

ils ont fait un retirage dans les années 2000 de 19 exemplaires mais bon c'est autre chose...............

on en voit une dans compressor sur M9 rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------
Pas celle ci ... quand même


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------
> Pas celle ci ... quand même





chailleran6 a dit:


>



ah ouais, c'est clair !


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah ouais, c'est clair !
> 
> on ne cite pas les images, c'est moche après !



C'est un peu HS, mais c'est le 4-5 ème message vide de Chailleran6 aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> C'est un peu HS, mais c'est le 4-5 ème message vide de Chailleran6 aujourd'hui



Et là, on les voit ?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Et là, on les voit ?


Yep, ça marche beaucoup mieux !! 

Je faisais référence aux messages : 1 , 2, 3  etc..


----------



## Fìx (30 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Yep, ça marche beaucoup mieux !!
> 
> Je faisais référence aux messages : 1 , 2, 3  etc..



Les images proviennent sans doute d'un album privé....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Les images proviennent sans doute d'un album privé....



Fìx, si tu les vois, c'est que j'ai changé l'accès


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2011)

On ne voit rien du tout, mais bon...
Je te l'avait déjà expliqué ailleurs...
Plutôt que de bidouiller régulièrement ton album...
Fais-en un "public" et un "privé"... 
Passque s'il faut à chaque fois te dire qu'on ne voit pas les images, que tu répondes, etc...
On n'est pas sorti de l'auberge !...


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2011)

ah bon j'osais pas poster parce que blanc sur neige c'est pas très visible, c'est comme les imachin de bmw


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2011)

Pas sûr que tu sois dans "l'esprit" du sujet... 
"Et avec Google", c'est là...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas sûr que tu sois dans "l'esprit" du sujet...



bah si 

"vroum vroum beurk", ça colle assez bien je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> bah si
> 
> "vroum vroum beurk", ça colle assez bien je trouve



Cette photo à été tirée près de Los Alamos ...


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Cette photo à été tirée près de Los Alamos ...


ils s'appellent des photos aux usa ces animaux ? cela me laisse sans voix :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2011)

naas a dit:


> ils s'appellent des photos aux usa ces animaux ? cela me laisse sans voix :rateau:



Pas étonnant, que tu n'aies pas été élu, alors


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Bon les gars, un tour en Caparo T1

[YOUTUBE]OkDG1E64s1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (31 Mars 2011)

Yes :style: ça donne envie de sentir le plus vite posdibke le tarmack :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dZe_puzkGT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Bon les gars, un tour en Caparo T1
> 
> vide et haut bas



Ben mon vieux, la caisse à l'air sympa, mais ils auraient pu attendre que le rodage soit terminé pour aller faire un tour de Nordschleife 

C'était qui, la tanche qui pilot &#8230; Conduisait ? :mouais: 'tain, au rythme où il passait les virages, il a du faire au moins 9 ou 10 mn avec une voiture qui en vaut sans doute moins de 7 ! :affraid: J'ose pas imaginer dans l'épingle qui précède le Carousel, il a du s'arrêter, descendre et pousser la voiture !


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

C'est clair qu'il ne roulait pas au maximum 
En tout cas un V8 qui prend 10 000 tours comme ça, ça fait plaisir 

Si tu veux voir de l'arsouille, il y a la Zonda R qui se dégourdit les soupapes sur le Schleife


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> C'est clair qu'il ne roulait pas au maximum
> En tout cas un V8 qui prend 10 000 tours comme ça, ça fait plaisir
> 
> Si tu veux voir de l'arsouille, il y a la Zonda R qui se dégourdit les soupapes sur le Schleife



Je n'ai parcouru ce bitume qu'une seule fois, sur deux roues, en 1979 (je n'ai pas de vidéo, hélas, l'époque réservait ce luxe aux gens plus riches que moi), mais depuis, j'ai l'occasion de m'y dégourdir les soupapes virtuelles avec tout un tas de voitures toutes plus intéressantes les unes que les autres, et put1, j'adore ce circuit, l'impression d'une arsouille sur une route départementale, il est géant ! :love:

Tiens, là, avec une BM de 2001 !

Bon, c'est vrai, dans le double droite avant la grande ligne droite, j'ai été un poil optimiste, et j'ai un peu refait la peinture du côté gauche de la voiture, mais ça a juste frotté, pas "tapé" ! :rose:


----------



## naas (31 Mars 2011)

J'ai bien aimé la manière dont il dépose la jag qui elle glisse sur les 2 virages


----------



## shogun HD (31 Mars 2011)

naas a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé la manière dont il dépose la jag qui elle glisse sur les 2 virages


 


moi aussi  elle étaient au ralenti


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

Arsouille avec une vieille ^^

[YOUTUBE]0YPabCzxMXM[/YOUTUBE]

Ca me donne des frissons ce moteur qui ne demande qu'à chanter !


----------



## patlek (4 Avril 2011)

Dernier rencart des étangs d' Apigné (Hier):

https://picasaweb.google.com/109084844516985105024/EtangsDApigneAvril2011#


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2011)

Dis donc il y a du monde ! 
Entre la turbo2, les lotus elise et S7, et autres classiques :love:

Pour les mustang, il n'y a pas dire, je préfère les anciens modèles, cette manie d'empater au fur et à mesure des versions des icones me déplait.

Une question sur la finition mat, c'est vraiment sympa ou bien le moindre pet de cailloux et direction l'atelier de peinture ? (genre la delorean dmc  )


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2011)

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRN93zW1ZzoRHXgInjgCwxwdRTE2NYHZg7PudU45WjQqV7lauLk  J ai croisé cette chose hier ;-))


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRN93zW1ZzoRHXgInjgCwxwdRTE2NYHZg7PudU45WjQqV7lauLk  J ai croisé cette chose hier ;-))


c'est quoi ce truc ? je ne vois rien :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2011)

Une vielle tvr  http://anciennes-etang-apigne.over-blog.com/m/article-29386263.html


----------



## patlek (4 Avril 2011)

naas a dit:


> Une question sur la finition mat, c'est vraiment sympa ou bien le moindre pet de cailloux et direction l'atelier de peinture ? (genre la delorean dmc  )



Si tu parles de la mustang noire mat, a priori la peinture est aussi solide qu' une peinture classique, çà doit etre moins de problème que les peintures vernies, ou quand le vernis commence a vieillir et a se décoller, çà prend des allures un peu moche.

Par contre, le noir mat, sur la mustang, çà rend la voiture vraiment agressive.


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2011)

ok 
c'est un russe qui détient TVR aujourd'hui de mémoire, bon de toute façon quand tu vois leurs voitures aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé :sick:
on dirait qu'ils ont fini la voiture à coups de haches :bebe:


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Ils ont abusés des aérations façon requin :mouais:


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Ils ont abusés des aérations façon requin :mouais:


De toute façon TVR c'est un design moche avec un moteur de corvette et une tenue de route inexistante.
ch'aime pas


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

D'ailleurs je crois qu'il y a peu de TVR fiable


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> D'ailleurs je crois qu'il y a peu de TVR fiable


Ah bon il y en a ?  :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Et un pare choc arrière, un ! 

[YOUTUBE]2Ci-4jK4vJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (26 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]J1U4_pHCNQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Et un pare choc arrière, un !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2Ci-4jK4vJA[/YOUTUBE]



Pauvre Carrera GT , bien que je l'ai toujours trouvée pas terrible niveau design


----------



## shogun HD (27 Avril 2011)

Belle vidéo rizoto !!!!


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2011)

_*Clic image*_​


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> [url]http://www.mensup.fr/photo/albums/wpw-20110512/0.jpg[/URL]
> 
> _*Clic image*_​



Celle là, ils l'ont pas piquée à Franquin ?


----------



## Fìx (13 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Celle là, ils l'ont pas piquée à Franquin ?



J'avoue qu'c'est très troublant! :rateau:


----------



## patlek (16 Mai 2011)

Samedi... Rassemblement Simca, un peu au dessus de Redon.
(J' ai la P60 bleue)

http://gallery.me.com/jlpazat#100044&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=61

(Il n' y a pas que des simca, loin de là. (Certains ont plusieurs voitures dont au moins une simca, mais sortent ce qui peut rouler, d' autres sont des "sympathisant")


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2011)

Un legende plutôt que des dsc_xxx aurait été sympa.
c'est quoi cette voiture rouge ? (DSC_0287)


----------



## patlek (16 Mai 2011)

La voiture rouge est française: Matra

http://www.automobile-sportive.com/guide/matra/530.php

La petite jaune, c' est une ford anglia

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:1967.ford.anglia.arp.750pix.jpg

(Les autres sont plus connues)

Sinon, le musée est celui de Loheac:

http://www.manoir-automobile.fr/welcome/index.php

Le pique nique, c' est Guipry messac, la fin c' est La gacilly (Le village d' Yves Rocher)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2011)

'Tain, les souvenirs là dedans &#8230; L'Aronde P60 (étoile 6) de mon grand père, ma Simca 1100 Ti, la Matra 530 de mon voisin quand j'avais 15 ans (avec son V4 Ford poussif ), la Dauphine de mon parrain. Il ne manque que la Simca 5 de mon oncle et la 403 de mon père pour que le tableau soit complet


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

Remontons un peu plus ... la Delage+D8-120 de mon père, les Peugeot 201, 202 de ma mère, ma DS 19 ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Remontons un peu plus ... la Delage+D8-120 de mon père



Ah non, ça, c'est moins loin, la Delage D8 (D8S en fait), elle est dans notre musée familial (tenu par Belle Maman) en Charente


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

Pour 1.5 million d' vous pouvez toujours avoir une Grand Sport un peu Tuning


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2011)

Je préfère l'extravagance d'une pagani


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

naas a dit:


> Je préfère l'extravagance d'une pagani



Oui, pour avoir vu la Huayra au salon de Geneve, c'est évident que c'est extravagant ! Son cockpit ( on peut dire ainsi ) est démentiel. Le tableau de bord est tellement biscornu ! 

Une photo :


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2011)

Disons que niveau poster dans la chambre d'ado la bugatti fait pâle figure comparée à ta photo ou une photo d'extérieur de huariurraa (imprononçable ce truc  )


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

naas a dit:


> huariurraa (imprononçable ce truc  )



J'ai galéré à l'écrire de tête avant. Une Pagani ça rend dyslexique 

Allez, un peu d'action :love:

[YOUTUBE]ncj9VK0GX9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (17 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eEs-SZrhxbU[/YOUTUBE]:love::love:


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mai 2011)

J'vais faire des courses&#8230; j'vous ramène quoi ?


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> J'vais faire des courses&#8230; j'vous ramène quoi ?


un Thrust SSC 

(A noter que noble fait des voitures à base de moteur de XC90 qui roulent vite  )


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> J'vais faire des courses j'vous ramène quoi ?



Une Caparo T1 :love:


----------



## naas (20 Mai 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Une Caparo T1 :love:



Ou une ariel atom V6  parce que la caparo fait feu de tout bois des fois


----------



## iMacounet (20 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> J'vais faire des courses j'vous ramène quoi ?


Une Pagani Zonda R. :love: (Vue au salon de Genève, ainsi que son créateur M. Horacio Pagani)


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)

Un bien beau montage pour la Aventador.


----------



## shogun HD (23 Mai 2011)

aston martin and zagato is back 

[YOUTUBE]OgDtnaXHOYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Dd2sDtA-Y0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (2 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7SjX7A_FR6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2011)

Un trailer super sympa sur l'Aston Martin Vantage V12 qui n'est pas sans rappeler le trailer sur l'Aventador ...


----------



## iMax (6 Juin 2011)

:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

Pour être un peu vulgaire: Putain mais quel trouduc... :hein:

[YOUTUBE]PeByhSBdLwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2011)

la nouvelle saison de Top Gear commence le 26 juin, direction finalgear :style:


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> la nouvelle saison de Top Gear commence le 26 juin, direction finalgear :style:



Ils ont tourné un épisode pendant le GP de Monaco non ?


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Ils ont tourné un épisode pendant le GP de Monaco non ?


Un épisode en entier peut être pas, mais oui tu as raison, ils ont filmé lors du GP de Monaco.
Il y a des rumeurs aussi de leur présence aux 24H du Mans.

Bref que du bon :love:


----------



## lemarseillais23 (15 Juin 2011)

iMax a dit:


> :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------
> 
> ...




 Et bein...heureusement qu'il est riche...


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> Un épisode en entier peut être pas, mais oui tu as raison, ils ont filmé lors du GP de Monaco.
> Il y a des rumeurs aussi de leur présence aux 24H du Mans.
> 
> Bref que du bon :love:



Oh oui, j'ai hâte. 
je crois qu'il teste la Mégane RS sur le circuit de Monaco...


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2011)

ah tiens, j'avais plutot en tête:
Renault Clio 200 Cup,
Citroen DS3 Racing,
Fiat 500 Abarth.

A voir donc 

[YOUTUBE]4KaQiv3ctWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> ah tiens, j'avais plutot en tête:
> Renault Clio 200 Cup,
> Citroen DS3 Racing,
> Fiat 500 Abarth.
> ...


C'est vrai  
Méa Culpa :rose:


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2011)

bah j'ai pas de mérite, c'est gogole qui me l'a dit :bebe:


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> bah j'ai pas de mérite, c'est gogole qui me l'a dit :bebe:


Ah il n'y a pas que gogole

[YOUTUBE]wJnpCp841_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vqQEAfPnhio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TiChZ8mqeME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kc0JTWAjmes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2011)

il n'y a qua voir ce que fiat clarkson de le sls pour voir que le merc mange du pneu d'une manière inconséquente...
ps: le 26 top gear


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YIFjcxQ1_ss[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> il n'y a qua voir ce que fiat clarkson de le sls pour voir que le merc mange du pneu d'une manière inconséquente...
> ps: le 26 top gear



Et leur test 458 Italia VS MP4-12C :love::love:

[YOUTUBE]Fk5-gRXMVX4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------

N'empêche dans le light is right, une Caterham R300 ça me ferait bien plaisir pour le dimanche : 

[YOUTUBE]f4S9VoOZ0xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LUvgOheLHqI[/YOUTUBE]

***********************************

Quelques minutes de bonheur en nouvelle Stratos.
Elle dépose la 997 Turbo ! 

[YOUTUBE]3Fhw-TrIc3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2011)

D'un autre coté la nouvelle stratos est quand même sur base de ferrari. un kit car, de riche mais un kit car


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]foDcLUhUKqI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]VaIW-YAwtB4[/YOUTUBE]​



Ca manque de bruit/flamme/burn/donut/rupteur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Ca manque de bruit/flamme/burn/donut/rupteur



C'est réparé


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> C'est réparé



C'est bien, t'apprends vite 
J'avais fait une vidéo il y quelques années.


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2011)

Je ne sais pas vous, mais les posts avec uniquement des vidéos youtube sans texte, quand le proxy de la boite bloque youtube c'est pas vraiment le top, j'en vois déjà suffisament sur quelle music ecoutez vous :sleep:


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous, mais les posts avec uniquement des vidéos youtube sans texte, quand le proxy de la boite bloque youtube c'est pas vraiment le top, j'en vois déjà suffisament sur quelle music ecoutez vous :sleep:



Oh oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi ! Mais bon, faire du MacGé au boulot, c'est peut être pas top :rateau: ! Mais bon, dorénavant on va éviter alors  C'est la même pour moi au taff. Tellement de filtre, que finalement le seul qu'on utilise vraiment, c'est celui de la machine à café 
En tout cas derrière ton bureau imagine toi le bruit d'une Lamborghini Diablo rugissant à en dégourdir les jambes du rupteur. T'as la banane rien qu'à imaginer, c'est ça qu'est bon


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2011)

Quelqu'un a vu le premier épisode de la nouvelle saison de TopGear qui est passé hier?? :love:


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2011)

iMax a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu le premier épisode de la nouvelle saison de TopGear qui est passé hier?? :love:



_'TAIN j'ai oublié !!!! :hosto:  _
Alors bien ou pas ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2011)

Heu...

En fait...

...je dois bien avoué que..

j'ai fait comme toi. :rose:

La première fois que ça m'arrive!
J'ai lu des commentaires élogieux sur les forums finalgear. Là, je suis au boulot et j'ose pas trop DL le torrent. :rateau:

Ce sera pour ce soir, en Full HD! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

Bon, finalement, je l'ai DL au boulot.


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2011)

iMax a dit:


> ...Bon, finalement, je l'ai DL au boulot.


idem, les commentaires rendent d'un épisode d'un grand cru :love:
... pour le torrent, pas trop possible ici


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2011)

Tonight:

- Richard buys a cup of coffee.
- James May slips on some snow.
- And we show a picture of Steve McQueen. 




:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------

J'adoooooooore l'introduction et l'essai de la BMW 1M avec le look et la BO de Tron.


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2011)

c'est marrant parce que dans la saison 16 la "voiture" essayée par hamster est dans leur generique, il s n'ont peut etre pas pu la caser dans la saison 16 et commencent par celle ci en S17E1


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> c'est marrant parce que dans la saison 16 la "voiture" essayée par hamster est dans leur generique, il s n'ont peut etre pas pu la caser dans la saison 16 et commencent par celle ci en S17E1



Juste... C'était surprenant d'ailleurs

Sinon, y'a du budget: faire péter le Marauder et le Hummer...


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2011)

Ce soir direction la vitesse finale :bebe:


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juin 2011)

JE l'AI AUSSI RATé !!

LE 720p dl, ca va aller mieux dans quelques minutes :love:


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2011)

vu (deux fois  )
toujours aussi bon, franchement ces 3 gars sont délirants :love: 
et ce maraudeur est ... a hummm ... une sacrée ... voiture :bebe:


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juin 2011)

naas a dit:


> vu (deux fois  )
> toujours aussi bon, franchement ces 3 gars sont délirants :love:
> et ce maraudeur est ... a hummm ... une sacrée ... voiture :bebe:


Le Hummer fait Micro Machine à côté


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2011)

Deuxieme épisode disponible.
Au programme: 3 astons sur le circuit avec monsieur may la DB9, DBs et la Virage.
3 petite sportives en europe, DS3 sport, clio cup et un truc ialien remi au gout du jour, 500 quelque chose, connait pas   
Encore un épisode à ne pas manquer :love:


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juillet 2011)

Je veux cet épisode ;-)))!!!!


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2011)

Il a l'air sympa aussi! Je l'ai DL en HD, j'attend que mes collègues de bureau aillent bouffer pour regarder.


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Juillet 2011)

Moi je l'ai mis à DL ce matin en HD mais je vais devoir attendre ce soir, au retour du bureau. 
Je salive déjà :love:


----------



## Fìx (4 Juillet 2011)

Questions aux pilotes... 

Pour mes 30 ans, on m'a offert un stage de pilotage sur Lamborghini Gallardo.... :love:

J'ai le choix par contre entre deux circuits : Marcoussis ou Beltoise (à 500m de mon boulot à Trappes :rateau: )

Quelqu'un saurait-il lequel des deux il est préférable de choisir?


Merci d'avance!


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Juillet 2011)

Je ne les connais pas mais au vu des tracés, Marcoussis pour les virages et Beltoise pour la vitesse. 

*Marcoussis : *



1.5 km pr marcoussis

*Beltoise*




1.9 km pr beltoise

Personnellement je dirais Marcoussis


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Je veux cet épisode ;-)))!!!!





iMax a dit:


> Il a l'air sympa aussi! Je l'ai DL en HD, j'attend que mes collègues de bureau aillent bouffer pour regarder.





GrInGoo a dit:


> Moi je l'ai mis à DL ce matin en HD mais je vais devoir attendre ce soir, au retour du bureau.
> Je salive déjà :love:




vu une deuxième fois 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> Questions aux pilotes...
> 
> Pour mes 30 ans, on m'a offert un stage de pilotage sur Lamborghini Gallardo.... :love:
> 
> ...


Au choix vitesse ou virages


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Juillet 2011)

naas a dit:


> Au choix vitesse ou virages


Mais dans tous les cas, essaie de ne pas sortir l'aiguille de la zone rouge


----------



## Fìx (4 Juillet 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Mais dans tous les cas, essaie de ne pas sortir l'aiguille de la zone rouge



Alors là, hors de question! :hein: .... Ou alors en 1ère, et encore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai prévu de ne pas dépasser les 30 Km/h de façon à c'que ça dure le plus longtemps possible! :love: 






Bon, blague à part!... 

J'crois que j'vais malgré tout choisir Beltoise... :rose:

Si y'a moyen de bien bourriner dessus..... avec l'avantage qu'il a d'être juste à côté de chez moi.... J'vais le prendre lui!  Pis ça m'permettra de découvrir ce mystérieux circuit devant lequel je passe quotidiennement sans y avoir jamais mis les pieds! :rateau: 

Merci de vos conseils en tout cas!  (j'posais la question surtout dans le cas où, pour une raison ou une autre, on m'aurait dit : _« oulàààà oulàààà!! Surtouuuut pas c'ui lààà!!_ :affraid: :affraid: ». Mais ça a pas l'air d'être le cas!  )


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ahsIOVx93zs[/YOUTUBE]

Ca chante pas mal !
Finalement Fifth gear a fait le comparatif entre la 458 Italia et la MP4 12C ! 
Alors, d'après vous, verdict ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]p_g8_B4AwAY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2011)

naas a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous, mais les posts avec uniquement des vidéos youtube sans texte, quand le proxy de la boite bloque youtube c'est pas vraiment le top, j'en vois déjà suffisament sur quelle music ecoutez vous :sleep:


:sleep:


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juillet 2011)

Bon alors, maintenant que vous avez vu Top Gear, laquelle des petites citadines sportives vous a le plus convaincu ? 
La DS3R, la 500C esseesse ou la Clio cup


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Bon alors, maintenant que vous avez vu Top Gear, laquelle des petites citadines sportives vous a le plus convaincu ?
> La DS3R, la 500C esseesse ou la Clio cup


La DS3 à une gueule fantastique :love: bon c'est vrai comme dit James May c'est "juvénile" mais après tout, elle a une gueule, un quelque chose, les anglais la comparent à une _"mini survitaminée fumant des gauloises"_ 
la Clio, bof bof, d'extérieur c'est connu, donc cela sera pour le moteur et la tenue de route éventuellement mais rien d'existant, et notre fiat Abarth 500, je la trouve très posée, calme, réservée, bien loin de la folie Abarth des modèles d'avant ou Abarth signifiait une version VRAIMENT sportive, alors que dans le cas présent, j'ai plus l'impression qu'ils vendent le badge Abarth qu'une vraie sportive.

Bref DS3 :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juillet 2011)

Bon, pour ma part, exit direct la Clio, c'est du vu, revu, bref du archi cuit quoi. 
Il reste la DS3 et la 500C. La DS3 j'aime pas trop le choix des couleurs mais je dois dire que c'est une voiture qui m'a bien plu à sa sortie, et là je m'en lasse déjà. Elle a certes des qualités dynamiques, elle est bien équipée, elle fait jeune, mais je sais pas, ca passe pas trop :mouais:

Venons en donc à la 500C, elle me plait bien car elle parait si discrete mais quand on entend "in vivo" son 4 cylindres bien rauque au démarrage, on se dit qu'elle à un sacré tempérament n'empeche la petite. 

Bref un peu mitigé mais je pencherais plus pour la 500 convertible


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2011)

faudrait regarder coté empatement, car la 500 fait pot de yaourt


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

fana de Citroën mon choix est vite fait


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> fana de Citroën mon choix est vite fait


Moi c'est l'inverse, Citroen ne m'a jamais fait vibrer, sauf depuis la SM et maintenant la série des DSx, à commencer par la DS3 :love:


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2011)

La clio nous parait banale, certes, et ça se comprend à côté des deux autres. Il n'en demeure pas moins qu'objectivement, il doit s'agir de la plus efficace des trois, à fortiori dans cette version cup dépouillée à boite courte...


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juillet 2011)

iMax a dit:


> La clio nous parait banale, certes, et ça se comprend à côté des deux autres. Il n'en demeure pas moins qu'objectivement, il doit s'agir de la plus efficace des trois, à fortiori dans cette version cup dépouillée à boite courte...



D'après zeperfs elle ne fait pas le poids la Clio RS cup face à la DS3


----------



## iMax (6 Juillet 2011)

C'est serré... et il ne s'agit pas de la version cup.


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juillet 2011)

iMax a dit:


> C'est serré... et il ne s'agit pas de la version cup.



C'est quoi pour toi la version Cup ? Ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une clio 3 RS ! 
Je te laisse en juger sur le site de Renault Sport. 

La clio 3 RS luxe et la clio 3 RS cup ont le même moulin, de 203 CV.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> La clio 3 RS luxe et la clio 3 RS cup ont le même moulin, de 203 CV.



Oui, mais ont-elles la même (par analogie "moto") partie cycle (et aussi la transmission) ? Parce que ça peut faire une sacré différence au niveau performance !


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais ont-elles la même (par analogie "moto") partie cycle (et aussi la transmission) ? Parce que ça peut faire une sacré différence au niveau performance !



Le châssis est un peu différent et  la version cup a 36kg de moins que la version luxe ( pas de clim, de radio, de banquette fractionnable, etc..) 
Donc en perf pur ( type zeperfs, ca ne change pas grand chose). Après sur circuit, surement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Le châssis est un peu différent et  la version cup a 36kg de moins que la version luxe ( pas de clim, de radio, de banquette fractionnable, etc..)
> Donc en perf pur ( type zeperfs, ca ne change pas grand chose). Après sur circuit, surement.



Ben il n'y a pas que le poids, les suspensions, la géométrie des trains roulants, tout ça (analogie "partie cycle" moto), ça peut jouer grandement aussi, en améliorant la motricité, la tenue de route


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2011)

naas a dit:


> Moi c'est l'inverse, Citroen ne m'a jamais fait vibrer, sauf depuis la SM et maintenant la série des DSx, à commencer par la DS3 :love:


Et la sublime Citroen C5 ... Tu ne l'aime pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un a déjà testé la nouvelle BMW série 1 M coupé ?


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2011)

Nanh  clarkson oui par contre !


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juillet 2011)

A la base je ne l'aimais pas trop mais je dois dire que cette petite bombe Munichoise à le chic pour se faire apprécier. 

Je crpos que Clarkson a réussi à nous faire saliver. J'ai hâte de la voir/essayer. 
Mais à presque 60 000&#8364; ca fait cher le ticket d'entrée dans le monde des M 

_Je dis M
Comme un emblème
La haine je la jette
_


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2011)

Ce qui me fait halluciner c'est que la M1 est plus rapide qu'une porshe cayman ou une lotus evora S qui n'ont que deux sièges, DEUX SIEGES !


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juillet 2011)

naas a dit:


> Ce qui me fait halluciner c'est que la M1 est plus rapide qu'une porshe cayman ou une lotus evora S qui n'ont que deux sièges, DEUX SIEGES !


Oui c'est sur, en plus elle a son moteur à l'avant ( à comparer à une cayman). 
Mais la puissance n'est pas la même non plus. 
Dans le départ arrêté, elle dépose littéralement les deux autres ( cayman et evora s)

Le comparatif zeperfs entre une 1M et un Cayman R

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h57 ----------

Le Mercedes C63 AMG Black series a été présentée : 






Au menu, 517Cv et une beau rouge Ferrari ! Je suis conquis, elle est superbe. Vous en pensez quoi ? Ca chanque de la SL 65 AMG Black series, noir de chez noir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2011)

Petite question en passant ....
Ce matin, je viens de dépasser les 350.000 kms avec ma BM 320 CD qui date de 6 ans (attention : je parle des kms "roulés" et non pas de kms/heure ! :rateau.
Jamais un seul problème ... embrayage et disques de frein d'origine (pas les plaquettes, bien entendu !!!) - aucun frais particuliers à l'exception des entretiens normaux tous les 30.000 kms et les changements de pneus...
Comme je suis littéralement "amoureux" de cette voiture que je trouve "ultra-classe" et confortable, je compte la garder au minimum jusque 500.000 kms ... d'après mon concessionnaire : aucun problème, et d'après lui, les BM équipées de 320 D qui dépassent les 500.000 kms sont nombreuses !
De plus, je n'aime pas trop le nouveau modèle que je trouve un peu plus pataud que le mien (à part la M3, bien entendu !:love
Question : avez-vous éventuellement des retours en ce qui concerne la fiabilité de ce type de BMW ???
Merci d'avance !


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2011)

Elles dépassent rarement les 200000.
Vends immédiatement et acheté une koleos. 
A ton service.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2011)

naas a dit:


> Elles dépassent rarement les 200000.
> Vends immédiatement et acheté une koleos.
> A ton service.


Merci naas ! Au moins, dans mon cas personnel, je sais à présent qu'elle ne va pas me lâcher à 200.000 Kms ... ouf ! 
Nonobstant le fait que, malheureusement, je n'ai pas les moyens actuellement de me payer une nouvelle bagnole ... pourquoi la koleos ?????


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2011)

Entre la Harley et la BM tu conduis en dormant, pour faire autant de kilomètres, non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Entre la Harley et la BM tu conduis en dormant, pour faire autant de kilomètres, non ?


Salut Tibo !
... en moyenne 250 kms/jour en semaine argh !!!!! Beaucoup moins pour la Harley et uniquement le weekend s'il ne pleut pas (ça freine pas ces engins !)... 
Mais l'âge avançant, j'envisage de mettre la "pédale douce" et de me préparer à une seconde vie plus paisible ... si je m'y habitue !


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci naas ! Au moins, dans mon cas personnel, je sais à présent qu'elle ne va pas me lâcher à 200.000 Kms ... ouf !
> Nonobstant le fait que, malheureusement, je n'ai pas les moyens actuellement de me payer une nouvelle bagnole ... pourquoi la koleos ?????


j'ai pas trouvé plus moche en réponse rapide sur l'iphone, c'est le premier mot qui m'est venu, je sais j'ai oublié le multipla désolé :rose:

bon je t'ai trouvé ça comme forum, qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Merja (26 Juillet 2011)

C'était ironique de sa part  , comparer une BMW à une Renault niveau fiabilité c'est un appel au troll !


----------



## Myxomatom (26 Juillet 2011)

Merja a dit:


> C'était ironique de sa part  , comparer une BMW à une Renault niveau fiabilité c'est un appel au troll !



Ben oui, c'est sure Renault c'est beaucoup plus fiable   looool


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juillet 2011)

Vous avez regardé les derniers Top Gear ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juillet 2011)

perso j'aimerais bien mais c'est pas possible : il repert que je suis un froggie ! 

:hein:


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2011)

J'ai vu le dernier a Edinbourg  Rowan Atkinson  a d'ailleurs mis la pâté aux autres cécélibrités


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Vous avez regardé les derniers Top Gear ?


ouaip 
l'interceptor ma fait mourir de rire, on dirait trop les séries genre le saint ou Avenger ou même chapeau melon et botte de cuir, trop drôle :rateau:

la partie Lotus était vraiment intéressante, et puis au moins on sait comment Jean Alesi parle anglais, c'est a dire bien mais avec un accent Français, je ne peux pas le transcrire faut l'écouter, IMMANQUABLE, au moins il est compréhensible    

geldof est... :sleep:, juste :sleep:, et la partie démolition était sympa sans plus.

Si vous ne pouvez pas regarder Top gear, plusieurs pistes
1 un script Firefox Top Gear
2 Itunes, mais ils sont toujours en retard car mettent en ligne saisons par saisons 
3 internet, le dimanche soir à 23h30 pour le SD 



macinside a dit:


> J'ai vu le dernier a Edinbourg  Rowan Atkinson  a d'ailleurs mis la pâté aux autres cécélibrités


Celui la c'est l'episode 4, d'ailleurs je ne savais pas qu'il etait un fana de bagnoles, comme je ne savais pas l'histoire des moteurs de la Roll Royce non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2011)

naas a dit:


> et puis au moins on sait comment Jean Alesi parle anglais, c'est a dire bien mais avec un accent Français, je ne peux pas le transcrire faut l'écouter, IMMANQUABLE, au moins il est compréhensible



Pas "français", l'accent, "avignonnais" !


----------



## naas (5 Août 2011)

Le dernier épisode de la série est disponible. Ces saisons sont toujours trop courtes 
Pourquoi on ne peux pas avoir quelque chose aussi passionant en France ?
Notre humour ? les budgets ? les politiquement corrects qui bloquent la créativité (turbo), les interets commerciaux qui font les programmes ? (auto moto), comprends pas, vraiment je comprends pas pourquoi.
Je me contrefout de savoir qu'une voiture est respectueuse de l'environement avec son filtre a particules gnagna et que la sécurité à été renforcée gnagna, ça c'est pour acheter la voiture de la famille et encore...

Ce que je veux c'est être comme un gamin qui regarde ses posters de countach et me dire ouaouhhhhh trop coooool la bagnole un jour je la conduirais, je veux du rève et de la rigolade, basique quoi :style:


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Août 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais je pense qu'on a plusieurs problèmes en France : 

- Peut etre pas le budget ( qui me semble énorme ) pour une émission pareille 
- Les circuits sont rares ( la moitié ferme, pour des raisons obscures ..) 
- Le sport auto devient rare si ce n'est pas de la F1 ( répression ou prévention routière (comme on veut) oblige). 
- Les écolos qui crie quand on fait un peu de fumée avec les pneus 

Je trouve, tout comme toi cette émission passionnante, drôle, savamment réalisée et je regrette qu'on ait pas la meme chose en France


----------



## naas (5 Août 2011)

Bah c'est pas les bases aériennes militaires et autres aéroports désafectés qui traient en france, Et Top Gear rapporte de l'argent donc le budget n'est pas important sachant que la balance est positive.

Et les ecolos feraient bien de se mettre au vert un peu


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Août 2011)

Mr Bean, qui se ventait il y a peu dans Top Gear d'avoir une McLaren, il l'a dézingué !


----------



## Bluesyclem (6 Août 2011)

C'est ça de vouloir des grosses voitures sans savoir piloter... 

Sa me fais penser a un mec reçement sur l'autoroute qui nous a doubler avec un pote, genre vielle racaille dans sa vielle serie 3 avec des flammes qui slalomais entre les voitures; peut être 5 km plus loin, la même bagnole encastrer dans la barriére de sécurité.... J'irais pas jusqu'a dire que y'en a qui ont ce qu'ils méritent, mais sa lui apprendra (les deux mecs de la bagnole n'avait pas l'air trop mal, ils attendaient sur le côté..)


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2011)

C'dT un très bon pilote  on en a parler ici il y a peu


----------



## Bluesyclem (6 Août 2011)

Mea culpa alors


----------



## naas (22 Août 2011)

*La moto de tron est en vente !*









http://beta.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?promo=search&sku=11862
j'ai du mal à y croire, car les commandes sont fixées aux roues qui n'ont pas de rayon ?
Je sais que la techno existe mais de la à être commercialisée et légale...
qui est amateur , (55000 dollars  )

plus d'infos sur topgear


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2011)

naas a dit:


> *La moto de tron est en vente !*



C'est un fake ! Je l'ai vue tourner, ben quand tu passe derrière elle, tu peux croiser sa trajectoire sans te panner la tronche dans son sillage comme c'est le cas pour la vraie moto de Tron ! :hein:


----------



## naas (22 Août 2011)

Ah oui c'est vrai , j'avais oublié ce "détail".

Et si on rajoutait à l'arrière de la moto une pompe qui laisse derrière la moto une fine trainée d'huile ? ça marche ça la trainée d'huile pour les gamelles non ?


----------



## patlek (28 Août 2011)

Attention!!!: ne surtout pas reproduire!!!

Des fous furieux:

[YOUTUBE]0xwc54G2Ur8[/YOUTUBE]

 la sécurité semble etre le derniers des problèmes... une fille a deux doigts de se faire ejecter par la fenetre, le cabrio, ou je serais descendu tout de suite, je n' aurais pas fait 100 metres de plus, le type qui sort de sa voiture alors qu' elle glisse sur le toit... on se demande s' ils ont des ceintures de sécurité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2011)

... J'en ai vu une hier sur un parking à Bruxelles ... j'ai failli tourner de l'oeil ... un vieux rêve de gosse malheureusement devenu inaccessible !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> *on* se demande s' ils ont des ceintures de sécurité.



*Tu* te demandes, parce qu'on est un certain nombre ici assez agés pour se souvenir qu'à cette époque (1970), les ceintures de sécurité, sur les modèles de voitures qu'on voit sur la vidéo, ben, même en option, il n'y avait pas ! 

La ceinture de sécurité ne s'est généralisée que lorsqu'elle est devenue obligatoire (sur les véhicules, parce qu'il aura fallu attendre 1979 pour que son port devienne obligatoire en permanence, en 1973, il ne l'était que "hors agglomération"), donc ce sont les véhicules fabriqué en 1973 qui s'en sont vu équipé (à l'avant) les premiers, et il n'a jamais été obligatoire d'en équiper les voitures fabriqués avant cette date.


----------



## patlek (28 Août 2011)

Je n' ai pas tres bien compris de quoi il s' agissait, mais çà ressemble plus ou moins a une course...
Pas de casque, pas de combinaison, pas de ceinture de sécurité, pas d' arceau de sécurité... rien.
En chemisette et pantalon de velours!

Ceux que l' on voit s' en tire bien, limite pour la fille a 30 secondes; mais on se dit qu' ils ont du avoir des morts, c' est de la folie pure leur truc.

Sinon, on remarque que une Porshe, çà colle à la route. La seule voiture acceptable pour se livrer a se genre de choses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Je n' ai pas tres bien compris de quoi il s' agissait, mais çà ressemble plus ou moins a une course...



Non, ça ne parait pas être une course, comme sur tous les circuits permanents, tu peux t'y rendre avec ton véhicule certains Week-end (ceux où il n'y a pas de course, précisément), et tourner moyennant finances. Sur des circuits normaux, ce sont en général des sessions de 30 mn, alternativement voitures et motos, séparément, mais là, visiblement, ça doit être des sessions plus longues, tous véhicules mélangés, sans doute en raison de la longueur du circuit.

Cela dit, pour le tournage, ils n'ont pas choisi le virage au hasard, c'est un des plus difficiles du circuit, du moins si tu veux faire péter un chrono, pas étonnant qu'il y ait pas mal de poireaux qui s'y mettent sur le béret !


----------



## patlek (5 Septembre 2011)

Week end Simca a Noirmoutier.

[YOUTUBE]OWQVyzhppXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Week end Simca a Noirmoutier.



:love:

Marque chère à mon c&#339;ur, très longtemps fournisseur familial :

Mon tonton : Simca 5 1939





Puis mon grand-père et ensuite mon père : P60 de 1961





Puis moi : Simca 1100 Ti 1974





Suivi de : Talbot Horizon Premium de 1983



​Mon tonton, après un certain nombre de 4CV est revenu chez Simca avec une 1501 "special", puis une Chrisler 2L et enfin une Talbot Solara. Après avoir donné l'aronde à mon père, mon grand-père a eu deux Simca 1100, et moi même avant d'avoir la 1100 Ti, ma première voiture était une Simca 1100 "5CV" de 1969. C'est dire si j'ai de bons souvenirs avec cette marque hélas disparue. 

EDIT : les photos sont de provenance Google images, je n'ai pas hélas de photos de toutes ces voitures.


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Septembre 2011)

Nouvelle 911, au cas ou vous ne l'auriez pas vue  :






Je la trouve sublime, un beau 'refresh' de la 997, tout en gardant la ligne de la 911 originale.
Un peu déçu toutefois par les clignotants avants, que je trouve un peu disproportionnés, et manquant de finesse.






L'arrière est aussi très réussi, plus 'fin' que celui de la 997 avec les feux à LED.
Je n'apprécie pas par contre le gros Porsche écrit à l'arrière.






Quant à l'interieur, je trouve qu'il est bien plus 'cossu' que celui des précédentes 911, qui reprend le style de la panamera (Console qui plonge en avant)  (Enfin celles précédant la 996 surtout), on voit bien que la 911 est de moins en moins sportive, et se dirige vers les GT, type Maserati GanTurismo. 

A voir sur circuit et en concession .


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2011)

C'est vrai que de dehors on voit bien qu'elle est nouvelle !


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Septembre 2011)

Si tu ne le vois pas, tu peux aller voir un ophtalmologiste .


----------



## patlek (5 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> C'est vrai que de dehors on voit bien qu'elle est nouvelle !




Dans mon esprit, Porsche c' est quelque chose qui ne bouge pas au niveau du look: çà a deux ailes a l' avant avec des phares ronds, sinon, ce n' est plus une Porsche.

Donc exit la 944 qui pour moi n' est pas une porsche:







Exit idem ce modèle:







Pour moi, une porsche, c' est çà:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2011)

Ca peut etre ça aussi:





Notez que cette fois ci l'endroit ou se fait la combustion est bien situé à l'avant et non à l'arrière


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Septembre 2011)

Retourne dans ta Lotus ! 

Et puis mon ami, la 928 possède un moteur avant .


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Retourne dans ta Lotus !
> 
> Et puis mon ami, la 928 possède un moteur avant .



Ah nanh je retourne pas, je n'en suis jamais parti 

Et puis concernant la 928, c'est pas forcement le modèle préféré des porschistes loin de là, bon il reste la 944 en pire mais on en est pas loin


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Septembre 2011)

c'est la 924 la pire, puisque elle elle a le moteur 2,0L de chez Volkswagen ! 

Maintenant, je trouve la 924 vraiment sous estimée, et bien plus Belle que la 944.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2011)

la 824 n'est pas une porshe d'apres les porchistes (porcheux ?  ) 
mais oui tu as raison, elle est sous estimée, contrairement aux 911 qui sont surestimées :bebe:


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Septembre 2011)

C'est quoi la Porsche 824 ? 


:love:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2011)

Une cox écrasée comme toutes les porsches


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2011)

pour ceux dont le proxy laisse passer youtube, une histoire des 911
http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=24273


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour le lien, j'irai voir ca ce soir ou en WE .


----------



## patlek (8 Septembre 2011)

Donc, pour en revenir aux Porsche:

Voilà un modèle qui me plairait bien esthetiquement:

https://picasaweb.google.com/100784900862471100010/110904APIGNE#5649053584514894882


https://picasaweb.google.com/100784900862471100010/110904APIGNE#5649049016062134738

Tout en rondeurs


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Septembre 2011)

je ne sais plus quelle boite en fait des répliques. PGO je crois.

Mais ça vaut pas l'original.


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2011)

Exact, PGO, ils ont même eu droit à un procès de la part de porsche pour cela :sick: qu'ils (PGO  ) ont gagné


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)




----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2011)

C'est quoi le simplon ?
(autant j'aime les Z4 et leur ligne tendue, autant les Z3... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> C'est quoi le simplon ?



 Naaaan &#8230; Rassure moi : tu déconnes, là ? T'as juste oublié le smiley ?


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2011)

Roooh ça c'est vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> C'est quoi le simplon ?
> (autant j'aime les Z4 et leur ligne tendue, autant les Z3... )



C'est juste un col alpin http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Col_du_Simplon :love: mé ça tu le sais ...


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2011)

ah benh ça alors


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> C'est quoi le simplon ?
> (autant j'aime les Z4 et leur ligne tendue, autant les Z3... )



Le Z3 a vieillit, tout comme le Z4 a pris un gros coup de vieux avec la sortie de la dernière version .

A titre de comparaison, une Boxster, même de première génération reste bien plus 'dans le coup' qu'une Z3 (C'est *mon* opinion).

Ci dessous, une Boxster de 2001.


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2011)

Etienne, encore une photo de coqster et je demande le rétablissement des boules rouges


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Septembre 2011)

J'oubliais de montrer l'actuelle, qui n'a pas tellement changé :love:.


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'oubliais de montrer l'*actuelle*, qui *n'a pas tellement changé *:love:.


Et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit :rateau:


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Septembre 2011)

C'est justement une qualité : Tu ne te sens pas blasé d'avoir l'ancien modèle.

De plus, tu auras toujours "l'esprit" d'origine de la voiture, ce qui n'est pas pour déplaire à tout le monde.

Enfin, de manière générale, quand un 'mythe' change radicalement de style, cela ne plait pas (Ex : La Twingo).


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2011)

Ah c'est sur qu'avec poche tu est tranquille coté design, pas de surprises !
Même le Cayenne: une 911 avec un abris de jardin derrière


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Ah c'est sur qu'avec poche tu est tranquille coté design, pas de surprises !
> Même le Cayenne: une 911 avec un abris de jardin derrière



Tu as tort d'ironiser, pendant des années Porsche a tenté de ce débarrasser du concept "911", mais ils n'ont jamais pu, à chaque fois, c'est leur clientèle qui les a obligé à le reprendre.


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as tort d'ironiser, pendant des années Porsche a tenté de ce débarrasser du concept "911", mais ils n'ont jamais pu, à chaque fois, c'est leur clientèle qui les a obligé à le reprendre.



Cela n'implique en rien que ce soient des voitures bien dessinées... Qu'une majorité de gens les apprécient ne conditionne en aucun cas la réussite ou le bien fondé d'un dessin. Sans tomber dans le radicalisme de certains amateurs de vieilles anglaises (déjà que jeune, je me poserais la question), je reconnais que ce sont bien plus souvent les marques de type Aston Martin ou Bentley qui tentent des inventions homogènes et équilibrées et que, à ce propos les allemands ont bien du chemin à parcourir...

Par ailleurs, je roule en Audi, et ne nous mentons pas, c'est plus que quelconque...


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

Porsche ou pas...Une bonne *GSXR* ( 1000 ou 1300 en Haya ) et tu les mets toutes minables sur 400 mètres, 1000 mètres...etc ! 

Souvent, on les doublait en wheeling de chaque côté   et on regardait après le mec dans sa voiture qui tirait une gueule de 10 pieds de long ! :love::love::love:


----------



## iMacounet (18 Septembre 2011)

Mais ici, on cause voiture.


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais ici, on cause voiture.



Oups ! Pardon !  Donc....je pourrais parler de ma CAMARO de 1973 350 ci que j'avais ?

Ah...ces voitures US ! Qu'est-ce qu'elles sont bien !


----------



## Etienne000 (18 Septembre 2011)

Ouais, 5L pour 100Ch, top .

238 pour 5.8L, pardon .

La seule Américaine que j'aime, c'est la dernière Town Car, quelle ligne .


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ouais, 5L pour 100Ch, top .
> 
> 238 pour 5.8L, pardon .
> 
> La seule Américaine que j'aime, c'est la dernière Town Car, quelle ligne .



Exactement   : 5,7 litres et 290 cv ! Boite AUTO 3 vitesses, clim, cuir, rétro réglable de l'intérieur ( déjà en 1973 !!! )

Parue dans l'ACCF.


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2011)

5,7 litres et 290 Cv..... ça me laisse pantois 

sinon j'ai un copain qui a monté un fireblade sur un S7, et ça pousse :love: par contre c'est casque anti bruit obligatoire et haut regime en premanence :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> 5,7 litres et 290 Cv..... ça me laisse pantois



Ouah ! presque 51 ch/l, comme la Simca 1000


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouah ! presque 51 ch/l, comme la Simca 1000


rahhhhhhh la SIMCA 1000, toute ma jeunesse ça, montée avec des pneus cloutés pour aller dans les chemins enneigé :love:


----------



## jogary (20 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouah ! presque 51 ch/l, comme la Simca 1000



Et oui !.....Et il y a 30 ans de cela ! 

Maintenant c'est presque une moyenne de 100 cv au litre...pour un DIESEL !!!   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouah ! presque 51 ch/l, comme la Simca 1000




Encore un petit peu et je te montre la " bête " ! :mouais:


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2011)

Au fait Jensen va nous ressortir son interceptor version 2013 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2011)

jogary a dit:


> Et oui !.....Et il y a 30 ans de cela !



Ben  oui , mais la Simca 1000, c'est plus près de 50 ans que de 30 (48 ans cette année, si je ne m'abuse), et il y a 30 ans de ça, ma voiture de l'époque (pas une sportive, un modèle de grande série, une Talbot Horizon) faisait déjà près de 10 ch/l de plus, et je ne te parle pas d'une Sunbeam Lotus d'il y a 35 ans, qui elle faisait en 1977 déjà 80 ch/l


----------



## jogary (20 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  oui , mais la Simca 1000, c'est plus près de 50 ans que de 30 (48 ans cette année, si je ne m'abuse), et il y a 30 ans de ça, ma voiture de l'époque (pas une sportive, un modèle de grande série, une Talbot Horizon) faisait déjà près de 10 ch/l de plus, et je ne te parle pas d'une Sunbeam Lotus d'il y a 35 ans, qui elle faisait en 1977 déjà 80 ch/l



En fait, 1973, c'est plus proche de 40 ans que de 30 ! 

Ceci étant, oui, j'ai aussi connu les sunbeam Ti vers les années 1982 ! Yes ! 

Mais tout l'art des américaines est cette puissance à 3000 RPM et pas à 8 000 avec un bruit qui t'envoute !  Je te l'accorde aussi, elle faisait du bon 20 litres au 100 . 
Bon, j'arrête car j'aime aussi les bonnes japonaises ( MOTO ) qui prennent du 14 000 t/mn!

Si tu es sage tu auras droit à de belles photos...OK, la photo sera en mode PANO car elle fait plus de 5 m de long  :mouais:


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Septembre 2011)

Mouais, ce sont des veaux les voitures américaines...

En même temps, les Américains roulent tranquille, et le pétrole n'est pas taxé à 50%, peuvent se le permettre .


----------



## jogary (20 Septembre 2011)

Sinon, regardez le modèle 2011 ! Pas un veau celle-là avec ces 500 CV !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Mouais, ce sont des veaux les voitures américaines...
> 
> En même temps, les Américains roulent tranquille, et le pétrole n'est pas taxé à 50%, peuvent se le permettre .



Le pétrole taxé à 50% ? Ben c'est pas chez nous qu'on verrait ça, chez nous, TIPP + TVA, ça nous fait un taux de taxe de plus de 400%* !

(*) Je rappelle que le taux de taxes se calcule sur le prix "hors taxes", et non sur le TTC, donc, avec un litre de carburant vendu environ 0,35 hors taxes, et payé 1,50 à la pompe


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Septembre 2011)

Merci de vos précisions Monsieur .

Et puis ce qui me fait rire, c'est quand un ministre demande à Total de baisser ces prix .

C'est pas à eux de la faire, mais à l'état .


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et puis ce qui me fait rire, c'est quand un ministre demande à Total de baisser ces prix .



Ben, vu les bénéfices affichés par Total, sur les 0,35 hors taxes, ils doivent bien gagner 0,25  net


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Au fait Jensen va nous ressortir son interceptor version 2013 :love:


Bon vu le peu de réaction, j'argumente
alors l'*interceptor * (brrr ce nom :love: ) à fait l'objet d'un test par nos amis de top gear dans la saison 17 épisode je sais plus (mais je peux trouver) donc en résumé:
un gros V8 généreux, un design extraordinaire et une qualité de fabrication digne des anglais dans les années 70 (les possesseurs de TVR, triump ou autres MG me comprennent  ) 

(regardez le petit extrait sur you tube en tapant interceptor top gear c'est tout simplement hilarant)

Jensen et un investisseur remettent le couvert pour une version 2014 et les premières images sont tout simplement magnifiques :love:







Si vous cliquez sur le lien de piston head vous regarderez la ligne à l&#8217;arrière avec ce coffre transparent qui remonte sur le toit , bref du bel ouvrage, un excellent mélange de classe anglaise et de sportivité, un mélange que seuls aston ou dans une moindre mesure jag savent faire.

l'info vient du site piston head, site indispensable a tout fondu de bagnoles tant leurs annonce et articles sont très bien fournis
source http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=24368
constructeur http://www.jensensportscars.com/


----------



## theozdevil (22 Septembre 2011)

jogary a dit:


> Sinon, regardez le modèle 2011 ! Pas un veau celle-là avec ces 500 CV !




En parlant de veau, la Veyron en est un:

[YOUTUBE]s8O5ncJWWao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Septembre 2011)

jogary a dit:


> Et oui !.....Et il y a 30 ans de cela !
> 
> Maintenant c'est presque une moyenne de 100 cv au litre...pour un DIESEL !!!
> 
> ...



C'était la voiture de papy.... mais on en a fait une chanson 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXOC0Ke9Uzw


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (22 Septembre 2011)

Moi les américaines c'est de profil que je les préfère : elles ont alors le juste nombre de roues nécessaire


----------



## patlek (23 Septembre 2011)

Simca 1000?

Moi, je voudrais une "grand large"

On en trouve a pas cher.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/223316565.htm?ca=6_s

Certes... il y a du boulot...

Mais faut pas désespeer:

[YOUTUBE]gosRR9XA0YA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (23 Septembre 2011)

:sick: tu es retraité ?!


----------



## patlek (23 Septembre 2011)

Non, et pourquoi?

Tu penses qu' une restauration est possible???
(J' aime beaucoup la photo de la face avant sur l' annonce)

Ceci dit, il y a tous les vitrages et sans doute plastique sauvable)

Et ceci dit, il est vrai qu' esthétiquement, le modèle me plait.

Une autre moins pourrite


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Septembre 2011)

theozdevil a dit:


> En parlant de veau, la Veyron en est un:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s8O5ncJWWao[/YOUTUBE]



Impressionnant .

En parlant de veau, on peu aussi voir un regard de veau dans la nouvelle serie 1, avec un arrière de Polo .


----------



## naas (23 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Non, et pourquoi?
> 
> Tu penses qu' une restauration est possible???
> (J' aime beaucoup la photo de la face avant sur l' annonce)
> ...


si tu n'as jamais fait de restauration, je trouve que tu commence par un très gros projet.
il va te falloir tout refaire...
chassis
moteur
tranmission
boite
carrosserie
pfiouuu c'est une projet de 2000 heures ce truc !


----------



## patlek (24 Septembre 2011)

2000 heures?? mais non.

1: Faut déjà la déterrer
2: regler le moteur
3: une couche de rustol au rouleau

4: Le rat's est pret!!!!

Alors çà donne: 2 heures pour la déterrer, 20 minutes pour regler le moteur, 35 minutes de ripolinage rustol, et puis faudrat peut etre envisager de changer les pneus (çà se discute) (5 minutes)
Donc: Hop, en 3 heures çà roule!

Je suis sur que ce serat le plus beau rat's jamais vu sur une route.

A titre indicatif, je met un lien trouvez avec gogole, sur les "rat's"

http://www.forum-auto.com/automobiles-mythiques-exception/section5/sujet354119.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> 2: regler le moteur &#8230; peut etre envisager de changer les pneus



Quel moteur ? Quels pneus ?


----------



## patlek (25 Septembre 2011)

pppfffffffffffffffff...

çà ressemblerat a çà (La grande classe)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulsilver/187976302/


----------



## iMacounet (25 Septembre 2011)

T'es un marrant toi.


----------



## lechneric (22 Novembre 2011)

Moi je fais vroum avec


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2011)

oublie pas de nettoyer tes plaques d'immatriculation !

tu pourrais avoir des ennuis avec la Police !


----------



## lechneric (22 Novembre 2011)

La peinture a un peu débordé :rose:

Les ennuis sont plus fréquent avec certains abrutis 
les collègues de la police sont sympa


----------



## Chang (23 Novembre 2011)

Une idee de quand Top Gear va reprendre pour une enieme saison trop courte ?

Merci


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Une idee de quand Top Gear va reprendre pour une enieme saison trop courte ?
> 
> Merci


Ils ont prévu une émission spéciale en décembre et le retour en janvier pour la saison 18.
Il y a bien fithgear entre temps, mais ce n'est vraiment qu'un pis aller :rose:
Au pire tu fais comme moi, tu te repasse les anciens épisodes :modo:


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2011)

Tada !!!!!
C'est annoncé pour le 28 déc. !!!
http://transmission.blogs.topgear.c...india-special-wednesday-28-december-8pm-bbc2/
Un spécial Inde qui rappelle le spécial pole nord ou le spécial Vietnam 
Bref que du bon


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2011)

*ça ne rigole pas dans "Top Gear"...*


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ça ne rigole pas dans "Top Gear"...*



Benh si justement ça rigole faut croire que tu regardes pas leur émissions.


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2011)

clic clic pour la suite




pas mal cette voiture radio commandée. :love:


----------



## breizh85 (2 Décembre 2011)

Après l'hélicoptère, la voiture, pas mal!


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2011)

:mouais:&#8230; bon ben on va déménager hein


----------



## Chang (4 Décembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Benh si justement ça rigole faut croire que tu regardes pas leur émissions.



Clarkson quand il dit quelque chose dans ce registre, ce n'est pas pour rigoler. C'est un megalo averti et je ne pense pas une seconde que ce soit une tentative de sarcasme, loin de la. Ce n'est pas la premiere fois qu'il sort ce genre de propos ...


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2011)

Bon le seul truc alors c'est : est ce qu'il a raison ?!


----------



## iMax (5 Décembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Tada !!!!!
> C'est annoncé pour le 28 déc. !!!
> http://transmission.blogs.topgear.c...india-special-wednesday-28-december-8pm-bbc2/
> Un spécial Inde qui rappelle le spécial pole nord ou le spécial Vietnam
> Bref que du bon



On dirait qu'Hammond trimballe une contrebasse sur sa mini. 

Sinon...
J'ai changé de bagnole...
Etant redevenu étudiant, le coupé 406 et son V6 de 3 litres représentait une dépense en carburant et assurance quelque peu trop importante au vu de mes nouvelles contraintes budgétaires. 

je l'ai donc foutu dans un coin, puisque je ne veux pas le vendre pour le moment (je l'aime et elle est en bon état, elle sort de carrosserie...) et j'ai acheté à un pote une vieille Twingo de 240'000km pour un prix symbolique. 

Je sue sur cette bagnole en ce moment... service, réparations mécaniques et de carrosserie pour lui faire passer le contrôle technique.
J'ai trouvé un trou dans un bas de caisse presque suffisamment grand pour y glisser le poing.
Un pote garagiste me refait ça pas cher et en attendant, je roule en Lancia Ypsilon. Une bonne surprise, cette petite merde de 13 ans est vraiment sympa. 

Au final, ma Twingo, une fois le contrôle technique effectué m'aura couté moins de 500&#8364;, si tout va bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2011)

âmes sensibles s'abstenir...

http://www.leblogauto.com/2011/12/l...-8-ferrari-accidentees-dun-coup-au-japon.html


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2011)

Si tout va bien ...
Bel épitaphe


----------



## Nephou (11 Décembre 2011)

Bon, j&#8217;ai hésité entre ici, _actualités amusantes [&#8230;]_ et _post-mortem_.

C&#8217;est la fin du V6 PRV


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Décembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, jai hésité entre ici, _actualités amusantes []_ et _post-mortem_.
> 
> Cest la fin du V6 PRV



"Aujourd'hui, la gourmandise commence dès que l'on affiche 4 cylindres..."

Alors que le nombre minimum de cylindres serait plutôt raisonnable autour de 10-12...

La preuve chez Audi : "Le déploiement des forces fascine dans toutes les situations par son aisance souveraine. La consommation, quant à elle, est exemplaire : 12,0 litres aux 100 km en cycle EU, beaucoup moins que les concurrentes à moteur V12. Le moteur du modèle précédent, qui puisait 331 kW (450 ch) de sa cylindrée de 6,0 litres, s'accordait encore 13,6 litres aux 100 km, soit 1,6 litre de plus, ce qui correspond à une réduction de 12 pour cent."

voir là :Audi A8 W12

Et tout ça en polluant moins qu'une citadine diesel...


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Décembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, jai hésité entre ici, _actualités amusantes []_ et _post-mortem_.
> 
> Cest la fin du V6 PRV



Renault sait faire des moteurs ? Première nouvelle .

Blague à part, je vois rarement des Renault / Peugeot avec des V6, la plupart de leurs 'haut de gamme' étant équipés en DCI / HDI 4 cylindres .

Cela prouve néanmoins que ces deux marques n'arrivent plus qu'à vendre de l'entrée/moyen de gamme..


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> voir là :Audi A8 W12



Tiens, ils ont réussi à le caser dans une voiture de série, finalement, le moteur de la VW Nardo ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

> Renault sait faire des moteurs ? Première nouvelle



Le V6 PRV, a équipé quelques unes de mes voitures, qui même après été mis au goût du jour (210 CV), a englouti près de 9 litres en moyenne sur les longs trajets. Le seul moteur qui a détonné dans une Safrane, c'était le 5 cylindre d'origine VW-Volvo   un vrai chameau, 7,5 Lt sur grands trajets en boite auto. 

Actuellement, avec un 1,6 eHdi, mis au point avec l'aide de Béhème  cela nous laisse un goût amer sur la capacité des constructeurs français, à mettre de vrais moteur sur nos bagnoles, en dehors de celle de la F1 et autres rallyes 

Le 1,6 est mis à toutes les sauces, même pas un 2,0 Lt, encore moins un V6


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Le V6 PRV, a équipé quelques unes de mes voitures, qui même après été mis au goût du jour (210 CV), a englouti près de 9 litres en moyenne sur les longs trajets. Le seul moteur qui a détonné dans une Safrane, c'était le 5 cylindre d'origine VW-Volvo   un vrai chameau, 7,5 Lt sur grands trajets en boite auto.
> 
> Actuellement, avec un 1,6 eHdi, mis au point avec l'aide de Béhème  cela nous laisse un goût amer sur la capacité des constructeurs français, à mettre de vrais moteur sur nos bagnoles, en dehors de celle de la F1 et autres rallyes
> 
> Le 1,6 est mis à toutes les sauces, même pas un 2,0 Lt, encore moins un V6



Cela montre que les constructeurs Allemands sont prêts à tout pour faire des économies sur les moteurs .

Sinon, vous prendrez bien un peu de Kangoo à la sauce Mercedes ? http://www.leblogauto.com/2011/12/spyshot-le-jumeau-mercedes-du-renault-kangoo.html

.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Le V6 PRV, a équipé quelques unes de mes voitures, qui même après été mis au goût du jour (210 CV), a englouti près de 9 litres en moyenne sur les longs trajets. Le seul moteur qui a détonné dans une Safrane, c'était le 5 cylindre d'origine VW-Volvo   un vrai chameau, 7,5 Lt sur grands trajets en boite auto.
> 
> Actuellement, avec un 1,6 eHdi, mis au point avec l'aide de Béhème  cela nous laisse un goût amer sur la capacité des constructeurs français, à mettre de vrais moteur sur nos bagnoles, en dehors de celle de la F1 et autres rallyes
> 
> Le 1,6 est mis à toutes les sauces, même pas un 2,0 Lt, encore moins un V6



Là, tu exagère, si tu veux comparer le V6 PRV à un moteur de béhème, compare le à celui de la 2002 Tii, parce que comparer un moteur de 1974 (dont la conception, faite originellement avec deux cylindres de plus, remonte à avant le premier "choc pétrolier" de 1973) avec un moteur de 2010, c'est pas très "fair play" !

Par ailleurs, je rappelle que ça n'est pas un moteur "Renault", ni même un moteur "français", mais "franco-suédois" !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je rappelle que ça n'est pas un moteur "Renault", ni même un moteur "français", mais "franco-suédois" !



Oui c'est vrai, du temps où Renault et Volvo voulaient unir leurs forces.

Pour le 1,6 (toutes sauces confondues) je dis seulement que sans l'aide de BMW, ce moteur n'aurait pas été si performant. 

On préfère briller lors des grandes courses, et oublier de présenter des gammes comparables aux autres constructeurs, ce qui a pour résultat que l'acheteur s'en détournera de plus en plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Pour le 1,6 (toutes sauces confondues) je dis seulement que sans l'aide de BMW, ce moteur n'aurait pas été si performant.



Je ne sais pas de quel 1,6l tu parles, ni rien non plus du poids de la voiture qu'il anime, mais personnellement, lorsque je suis passé d'un 1,6l sur une voiture de 990 Kg à un 2l français sur une voiture de 1140 Kg, à vitesse moyenne égale, j'ai vu ma consommation autoroutière passer de 9-10l/100Km de super plombé à un peu moins de 7,5 l/100 Km de SP95/E10, et il n'y a que sur certaines autoroutes allemandes que je parviens à dépasser ce chiffre malgré un moteur ayant pourtant maintenant 220 000 Km dans les pistons, et dont la conception remonte au début des années 90.

(bon d'accord, le 1,6 l était français aussi, c'était celui des Simca/Chrysler/Talbot Horizon et Solara, et des Matra Murena, mais lui, sa conception remontait au milieu des années 60 (celui de la Simca 1100, à la base).


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Pour le 1,6 (toutes sauces confondues) je dis seulement que sans l'aide de BMW, ce moteur n'aurait pas été si performant.


Ce n'est même pas sur. 
L'époque n'est plus où un constructeur faisait ou sous-traitait de A à Z. Tout le monde s'échange des technologies, voire se contente de changer deux trois plastiques et mettre le logo de la marque en bout de chaine. Si Renault a pris la technologie BM, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'est pas capable de faire autant sinon mieux, simplement qu'il a jugé de son intérêt de le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas de quel 1,6l tu parles, ni rien non plus du poids de la voiture qu'il anime
> (bon d'accord, le 1,6 l était français aussi, c'était celui des Simca/Chrysler/Talbot Horizon et Solara, et des Matra Murena, mais lui, sa conception remontait au milieu des années 60 (celui de la Simca 1100, à la base).



En fait je suis passé d'une Laguna V6, à une Citroën C4 e-Hdi imagine que même chez nous, on diminue les taxes sur de telles voitures, alors que le trend est encore toujours aux grosses cylindrées.





Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est même pas sur.
> L'époque n'est plus où un constructeur faisait ou sous-traitait de A à Z. Tout le monde s'échange des technologies, voire se contente de changer deux trois plastiques et mettre le logo de la marque en bout de chaine. Si Renault a pris la technologie BM, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'est pas capable de faire autant sinon mieux, simplement qu'il a jugé de son intérêt de le faire.



Autant concentrer la fabrication 

chez Untel, telle ligne de modèles (toutes marques confondues)
chez Un autre, telle ligne de modèles ...

Tout cela en répartissant, les sites de production entre les pays avec les salaires les plus bas 

Je n'ai pas dit que Renault ne sait pas faire des moteurs, ils ne les mettent pas dans les voitures de Madame, Monsieur Tout le Monde 

L'exemple de l'implantation d'un composant universel, Toyota qui livrait un alternateur à tous les fabricants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> En fait je suis passé d'une Laguna V6, à une Citroën C4 e-Hdi imagine que même chez nous, on diminue les taxes sur de telles voitures, alors que le trend est encore toujours aux grosses cylindrées.



Ah oui, mais non, les diesel, ça ne compte pas, moi je ne roule pas dans une voiture cancerigène !

Quant au 1,6l essence, c'est vrai que la conso "normalisée" parait alléchante, mais avec un couple maxi à 4000 tr/mn, pour une voiture du poids de la C4, c'est soit tu roules "en dessous" et tu te traines comme c'est pas permis (genre besoin de 5 Km de ligne droite pour doubler un semi-remorque tellement ça n'accélère pas), soit tu roules normalement, et tu explose la conso normalisée


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui, mais non, les diesel, ça ne compte pas, moi je ne roule pas dans une voiture cancerigène !
> 
> Quant au 1,6l essence, c'est vrai que la conso "normalisée" parait alléchante, mais avec un couple maxi à 4000 tr/mn, pour une voiture du poids de la C4, c'est soit tu roules "en dessous" et tu te traines comme c'est pas permis (genre besoin de 5 Km de ligne droite pour doubler un semi-remorque tellement ça n'accélère pas), soit tu roules normalement, et tu explose la conso normalisée



Tu roules pas en tracteur ? Première nouvelle .


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu roules pas en tracteur ? Première nouvelle .



Non môssieur, mon automobile est certes âgée (20 ans en septembre prochain, je l'ai achetée en septembre 1992), mais elle est encore capable de montrer son aileron à la majorité des productions de grande série actuelle, même si le club, naguère restreint, des "+ de 200 Km/h" a tendance à s'élargir ces temps ci !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non môssieur, mon automobile est certes âgée (20 ans en septembre prochain, je l'ai achetée en septembre 1992), mais elle est encore capable de montrer son aileron à la majorité des productions de grande série actuelle, même si le club, naguère restreint, des "+ de 200 Km/h" a tendance à s'élargir ces temps ci !



20 ans, âge où chez nous les voitures passent chaque année par le contrôle, autrement plus sévère, que celui fait en France sur la voiture de mon père (obligatoire pour la revente) une Peugeot de 11 ans et que 17'000 km, kilométrage que je faisais en 3 mois. En fait elle passerait dans la catégorie Oltimer, avec limite de 5'000 km roulés par an. En plus elles ne sont plus adaptées aux conditions actuelles. 

Les seules voitures que je regrette, ce sont dans l'ordre d'acquisition - Citroen 11 L (reçue de ma maman), Citroen DS 19 et DSuper, Toyota Crown, Citroen XM V6, Safrane 5 cylindres et V6. 

Quand aux rejets entre essence et diesel, laissons cela aux savants qui nous endorment. Mon petit diesel *a plus de couple* que le V6 de PRV, consomme environ 5 litres en moyenne, est équipé d'un filtre, et dispose du système évolué de Stop and Start. Et comme j'en change tous les 4 ans depuis ma retraite (avant tous les 2 ans) je verrai ce qui sera sur le marché, par ex. une Opel Ampera un peu chère mais tellement respectueuse de nos bronches.

Pour information, je suis en passe de remettre en route ma DS 19, après rénovation s'entend, elle date de 1970 ... ça fait un bail


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> En fait elle passerait dans la catégorie Oltimer, avec limite de 5'000 km roulés par an. En plus elles ne sont plus adaptées aux conditions actuelles.



Ben ma voiture est équipée comme les modèles actuels d'un pot catalytique et a la "pastille verte" sur son pare-brise, son système d'injection cartographique est toujours utilisé sur les modèles actuels, et si elle n'a pas le "stop and start" (qui arrive souvent, en ville, à générer une consommation plus importante qu'en laissant le moteur tourner), elle a la coupure d'injection à la deccélération qui le vaut bien.



xondousan a dit:


> Quand aux rejets entre essence et diesel, laissons cela aux savants qui nous endorment.



Non non, je ne le leur laisse pas, du moins pas à ceux qui conçoivent les filtres à particules qu'ils nous présentent comme la panacée. Je préfère écouter ces chercheurs qui nous disent que ces fameux filtres n'arrêtent que les particules les moins dangereuses (parce que les plus grosses) mais pas les plus terribles, trop fines pour qu'un filtre puisse les stopper sans étouffer le moteur sur lequel il serait greffé !

Cela dit, pour la DS 19, on attend les photos avec impatience


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, pour la DS 19, on attend les photos avec impatience



Clic sur ma signature, je viens de mettre quelques images de mes bagnoles.
Pour la DS19, je dois réfléchir, le chèque est de 25'000 FrS


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Pour la DS19, je dois réfléchir, le chèque est de 25'000 FrS



Ah ? Ben alors, mets nous plutôt une photo du chèque ! 

Sinon, pour nos "old timers" à nous, c'est là ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Ben alors, mets nous plutôt une photo du chèque !



Façon de parler, chez nous on paye autrement que par chèque, faut voir ma mère tirer son carnet pour payer (arf, c'est bien français) ... :love:

PS : j'avais vu, belles bagnoles en effet, je comprends ta position, rien de tel qu'une vraie bagnole


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, j&#8217;ai hésité entre ici, _actualités amusantes [&#8230;]_ et _post-mortem_.
> 
> C&#8217;est la fin du V6 PRV



Encore une erreur de l'imaginaire collectif.
Le PRV est mort depuis 15 ans. Le V6 dont la production vient d'être arrêtée n'est pas le PRV, mais son remplaçant qui répond au doux nom ESJxx, sauf erreur.
Le PRV, rappelons-le, était à la base destiné à être un V8 et tout le développement a été fait dans ce sens. Au dernier moment, la crise pétrolière des 70's étant passée par là, il a été amputé de deux cylindres.

Le PRV est un bloc ouvert à 90°, alors que l'ESJ est ouvert à 72° (c'est celui que j'ai dans mon coupé 406  ).
Ce dernier moteur (24 soupapes), dans ses différentes évolutions (de issu de la collaboration PSA-Renault) a notamment été monté sur:
- Renault: Safrane, Laguna I et II (la III a eu droit au 3.5l Nissan, mais cette version est excessivement rare), Avantime, Espace III et Clio V6 (dans les versions les plus poussées, sortant jusqu'à 255cv d'origine).
- Peugeot: 406 berline et coupé, 407, 607, 807.
- Citroën: Xantia (les dernières), XM (les dernières aussi), C5, C6 et C8.

J'en oublie peut-être. 

BREF:
c'est bien dommage que les moteurs >4 cylindres disparaissent de la production française. 
On va être obligé d'aller voir chez les allemands pour rouler en 6 cylindres. 
Le downsizing, c'est bien joli niveau émissions, mais niveau fiabilité à long terme faudra voir  mais surtout, ça reste creux en bas du compte tour et on n'a pas le plaisir d'avoir le son d'un V6. 
C'est vrai que ça biberonne un peu plus, que ça émet 260g CO2/km mais le plaisir n'a rien à voir avec celui procuré par un 1.6 THP 200cv. 

Mais bon, faut bien admettre que les constructeurs frenchies répondent avant tout à un marché où les consommateurs, lobotomisés par les sirènes du Diesel ne regardent que conso et émissions de CO2. 

Heureusement qu'il reste un peu de V6 Nissan dans certaines Renault et que la marque est en train de conclure un partenariat avec Mercedes. Ce partenariat pourrait à terme permettre d'avoir des V6 et V8 dans les futures Renault/Nissan/Infiniti. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------




xondousan a dit:


> Le V6 PRV, a équipé quelques unes de mes voitures, qui même après été mis au goût du jour (210 CV), a englouti près de 9 litres en moyenne sur les longs trajets.* Le seul moteur qui a détonné dans une Safrane, c'était le 5 cylindre d'origine VW-Volvo   un vrai chameau, 7,5 Lt sur grands trajets en boite auto.*



Toi aussi, tu ne parles que de conso? 

C'est pas ce que j'entend par détonner. 

Parce que niveau moteur qui détonne sur la Safrane, t'as du oublier le PRV biturbo de 265cv. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------




xondousan a dit:


> Clic sur ma signature, je viens de mettre quelques images de mes bagnoles.
> Pour la DS19, je dois réfléchir, le chèque est de 25'000 FrS



Achète. 
Ou donne l'adresse.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

> Parce que niveau moteur qui détonne sur la Safrane, t'as du oublier le PRV biturbo de 265cv.


 il ne m'est pas inconnu, mon garagiste m'en avait prêté une.



> Toi aussi, tu ne parles que de conso?


 quand tu fais plus de 50'000 km par an, professionnellement, tu regardes en premier, le punch (210 CV, c'est pas si mal), la consommation. Ensuite tu fais avec ce que tu touches de l'entreprise, un forfait en fait qui concorde avec les barèmes autorisés par les impôts, et le plan comptable en vigueur. 

Pour garder et rouler une voiture durant 20 ans, chez nous (CH), il faudrait se tourner vers une Mercedes, une Lexus, une BMW, domaine dans lequel les constructeurs français n'ont pas pu su s'imposer. Il suffit de voir les guimbardes encore utilisées en France, Allemagne, Italie, Espagne, mal soignées, car une telle voiture demande un investissement pour la maintenir en état de marche impeccable, entretien que beaucoup de gens ne peuvent pas se payer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Pour garder et rouler une voiture durant 20 ans, chez nous (CH), il faudrait se tourner vers une Mercedes, une Lexus, une BMW, domaine dans lequel les constructeurs français n'ont pas pu su s'imposer. Il suffit de voir les guimbardes encore utilisées, mal soignées, car une telle voiture demande un investissement pour la maintenir en état de marche impeccable.



Oh, pas nécessairement, avec un minimum d'entretien, tu peux garder une bonne voiture longtemps, et s'il est vrai que les Renaults vieillissent plutôt mal, certains modèles (milieu et haut de gamme) de Peugeot encaissent plutôt bien le vieillissement si on en prend soin. Un de mes voisins a encore une 405 SR (1,9l essence) de 1990 ou 1991 (première série) qui accuse près de 400 000 Km au compteur, et quand tu vois la voiture, tu as l'impression qu'elle sort de chez le concessionnaire. La mienne (SRI 2L de 1992 (modèle 93)) avec 220000 Km dans les dents n'a encore jamais été déculassée, et si son état cosmétique est moins bon que celui de celle du voisin (la mienne couche dehors, pas la sienne), son état mécanique est le même, je peux la laisser deux jours sur une plaque de ciment neuve, quand je m'en vais, tu ne trouves pas la moindre trace de goutte en dessous.

Bien sûr, ça demande un investissement d'entretien, mais en 20 ans, ça m'aura coûté environ 6 fois moins que si j'avais acheté trois voitures (du même prix) sur la période.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien sûr, ça demande un investissement d'entretien, mais en 20 ans, ça m'aura coûté environ 6 fois moins que si j'avais acheté trois voitures (du même prix) sur la période.



Chose peu probable chez nous, à savoir les passages périodiques, avec mise en conformité avant par le garagiste : avec un coût d'environ 2'000 balles à chaque fois, si le véhicule (voiture) passe en un seul passage 





> Quatre ans après la première mise en circulation, puis trois ans après, puis tous les deux ans sur :
> 
> les motocycles;
> les quadricycles légers à moteur, les quadricycles à moteur et les tricycles à moteur;
> ...


 Pour les véhicules vétérans, je vois qu'ils ont assoupli les exigences, c'est mieux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2011)

Il y a 7 ans, j'ai acheté une BMW 320 CD neuve pour 34.000 Euros ...(toutes options) autour de moi, tout le monde criait au scandale considérant le prix surfait pour la bagnole.
Aujourd'hui, j'approche les 400.000 kms au compteur sans avoir aucun problème (je répète : aucun problème !) - je passe tous les 30.000 kms faire l'entretien chez mon concessionnaire BMW à un prix tout-à-fait abordable en comparaison avec les coûts d'entretien chez d'autres marques - ma voiture est impeccable et je la conduis toujours avec le même plaisir : aucun bruit ... puissance au rendez-vous et ligne classe et intemporelle !
Embrayage et disques de frein d'origine (sauf les plaquettes, bien entendu !) !
Conclusion : j'ai fait une excellente affaire et je la garderai jusqu'au bout du bout ... et en cas de "malheur" ... je reprends la même, même si la nouvelle me plait un peu moins !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Chose peu probable chez nous, à savoir les passages périodiques, avec mise en conformité avant par le garagiste : avec un coût d'environ 2'000 balles à chaque fois, si le véhicule (voiture) passe en un seul passage  Pour les véhicules vétérans, je vois qu'ils ont assoupli les exigences, c'est mieux



Chez nous, c'est tous les deux ans dès le départ, mais ça ne rentre pas dans les économies puisque que je change de voiture ou pas, je vais devoir y passer. Il y a 14 mois, lors de son dernier passage, ma voiture a eu pour la première fois droit à une contre visite (j'ai du régler mon phare de droite en site, il éclairait trop haut, motif de la contre visite), mais ici, pour éviter les abus des entreprises de contrôle, la contre visite est comprise dans le prix de base, je n'ai donc pas eu à re-payer.

Par contre, le prix, ça doit tourner dans les 60 ou 70 &#8364;, on est très loin des 2000 FS :affraid:

Pour la maintenance, exception faite des vidanges, je la fais moi-même, au prix où est la main d'&#339;uvre, ça vaut le coup. Contrairement à Zebigounet, j'ai du changer deux ou trois bricoles, mais en dehors du calculateur d'injection, qui a fini par claquer après la dernière fois qu'on me l'a volée (ces petites bêtes n'aiment pas trop les étincelles aux démarrages comme quand on arrache les câbles, et ma bagnole, on me l'a piquée trois fois (la dernière fois, elle a été retrouvée en Allemagne), plus trois autres tentatives, dont deux avec arrachage des fils et mise en marche du moteur), j'en suis à un jeu de cardans et un étrier de frein arrière (frein à main qui grippait à force d'avoir la roue correspondante qui stationnait en permanence dans la même flaque de boue très liquide). Bon, dans les semaines qui viennent, je vais aussi devoir changer une rotule de direction qui commence à prendre un peu de jeu, mais ça, c'est la rançon de la traction avant, les contraintes en bout de crémaillère sont plus importantes que sur une propultion !

Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que je reprendrais le jour où elle me lâche, parce que quand je vois qu'actuellement, le modèle du segment d'en dessous pèse déjà 150 Kg de plus, je me dis qu'il y a un problème !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, le prix, ça doit tourner dans les 60 ou 70 &#8364;, on est très loin des 2000 FS :affraid:



Dans ces 2000 balles, il y a la facture du garage, du centre d'expertise, c'est lui qui prolonge le permis de circulation, et si par malheur tu dois repasser, tu as encore droit à une douloureuse moins lourde :rose:



> Par contre, je ne sais pas ce que je reprendrais le jour où elle me lâche, parce que quand je vois qu'actuellement, le modèle du segment d'en dessous pèse déjà 150 Kg de plus, je me dis qu'il y a un problème !


 Ah ces fameux kilos, ben imagine, c'est dû aux composants électroniques, à toutes les mesures anti-bruit, insonorisations externe et interne du véhicule, c'est également contrôlé lors des visites périodiques, en tenant compte de l'état d'origine départ constructeur, donc en tous les cas la ligne d'échappement. Les nouvelles voitures, sont plus larges, parfois plus longues, rien que la climatisation (y avait pas sur la DS) les vitres électriques même sur les modèles de base (entrée de gamme) et il parlent de chasse au gaspillage


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Ah ces fameux kilos, ben imagine, c'est dû aux composants électroniques, à toutes les mesures anti-bruit, insonorisations externe et interne du véhicule, c'est également contrôlé lors des visites périodiques, en tenant compte de l'état d'origine départ constructeur, donc en tous les cas la ligne d'échappement. Les nouvelles voitures, sont plus larges, parfois plus longues, rien que la climatisation (y avait pas sur la DS) les vitres électriques même sur les modèles de base (entrée de gamme) et il parlent de chasse au gaspillage



Ben oui, mais imagine que j'ai déjà tout ça sur la mienne, et elle pèse quand même 150 Kg de moins (et 20 ch de plus) qu'une 308 alors qu'elle est dans le segment de la 407 !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais imagine que j'ai déjà tout ça sur la mienne, et elle pèse quand même 150 Kg de moins (et 20 ch de plus) qu'une 308 alors qu'elle est dans le segment de la 407 !



Dans ce cas, c'est le poids des matériaux employés qui fait la différence.
Achète une Audi, tout Aluminium, enfin presque, elle réussi ce tour de force.

Bref  c'est un vaste sujet, en plus des lois, les Mines en France, le TUV en Allemagne et chez nous le service des automobiles, vrais rois emmerdeurs, empêcheurs de rouler en bagnole sans devoir débourser autant.


----------



## iMax (16 Décembre 2011)

Oh, un compatriote, Lausannois qui plus est. 

2000 balles pour chaque expertise? Tu fais tes services en même temps et ils sont compris dans le prix, rassure-moi... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

iMax a dit:


> Oh, un compatriote, Lausannois qui plus est.
> 
> 2000 balles pour chaque expertise? Tu fais tes services en même temps et ils sont compris dans le prix, rassure-moi... :mouais:



Salut voisin je présume 

Oui, tout est fait, lavage châssis compris, c'est une des raisons qui fait que je change de bagnole quand je reçois la convocation. Il suffit d'annoncer le changement de véhicule, garage etc. ... et on t'oublie. 

La dernière fois, sur demande mon garagiste m'a fait un devis pour les travaux immédiats (et pour les 2 ans à venir) pour une bagnole de 4 ans, 2 jeux de pneus (été, hiver) neufs, changement de courroie, et autres bricoles, que le changement était dans l'ordre des choses, vu la valeur de la bagnole. Les Renault ont des courroies, les Citroën des chaines qui devraient tenir 160'000 km.

Que font les jeunes avec une voiture d'occasion, une vraie pompe à fric en puissance. Surtout que de nos jours on ne construit plus pour durer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Que font les jeunes avec une voiture d'occasion, une vraie pompe à fric en puissance.



 Tu dis ça à un type (qui n'existe pas, en plus) qui ne roule que dans des 2CV qu'il récupère dans des casses, et retape avec des bouts de ficelle et de fil de fer ?

Va nous faire un infarctus, l'iMax ! :affraid:


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Salut voisin je présume
> 
> Oui, tout est fait, lavage châssis compris, c'est une des raisons qui fait que je change de bagnole quand je reçois la convocation. Il suffit d'annoncer le changement de véhicule, garage etc. ... et on t'oublie.
> 
> ...



Tout le monde n'habite pas en Suisse non plus...
Je pense plutôt l'inverse. Mieux vaut acheter une occasion de 4/5 ans bien entretenue.

En Suède, la premiere chose a vérifier, c'est létat de rouille de la voiture. Les allemandes ne sont pas toujours les meilleures...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Je pense plutôt l'inverse. Mieux vaut acheter une occasion de 4/5 ans bien entretenue. En Suède, la premiere chose a vérifier, c'est létat de rouille de la voiture. Les allemandes ne sont pas toujours les meilleures...



Eh oui, imagine que c'est cela la plaie. Chez nous des carrosseries mouchetée de rouille, ne résistent au coup de tournevis, cela fait un trou béant lors d'un contrôle, donc retour case carrosserie.

Tout le monde n'habite pas en Suède :hein: 





> Tout le monde n'habite pas en Suisse non plus...


 Mes parents en France, achetaient des voitures neuves, des camions neufs ou d'occasion.  en fin de compte chacun fait avec ses moyens, voitures, maison, meubles, informatique, on achète soit du neuf, soit de l'occasion, c'est l'occasion qui fait le larron, ou le deal.

Une voiture de direction récente (max. 5000 km), avec 1 an de garantie, trop chère avec les conditions offertes sur voiture une neuve (2-3 ans de garantie), en tenant compte des km parcourus. Là il faut négocier le temps de garantie. 

Une occasion (souvent plus de 80000 km) avec 3-6 mois de garantie, un petit rouleur n'aura pas le temps de déceler les faiblesses. Reste une voiture bichonnée par un papy soigneux, qui doit s'en séparer pour raison d'âge, là il faudra surveiller les tuyaux caoutchouc, courroies, et autres joints.

Puis arrêtez de croire qu'en Suisse, on vit mieux qu'ailleurs, niveau finances tout est plus cher, pas de Sécu, une famille (couples et 2 enfants) c'est 4 polices d'assurances maladie-accidents à payer, des loyers (pfff) bref, je vois que des gens vivent très bien partout. Pas tous je le concède, chez nous non plus.


----------



## iMax (19 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu dis ça à un type (qui n'existe pas, en plus) qui ne roule que dans des 2CV qu'il récupère dans des casses, et retape avec des bouts de ficelle et de fil de fer ?
> 
> Va nous faire un infarctus, l'iMax ! :affraid:



:rateau:

Rectification:
2cv et 2cv camionnette l'été
Depuis peu: vieille Twingo l'hiver (243'000km quand même).
J'ai encore une belle 406 Coupé qui était jusqu'à maintenant ma voiture principale, mais que je roule moins en hiver (je préfère la bichonner).

La Twingo vient de rater son CT en raison de corrosion perforante sur le berceau moteur. 

J'en ai trouvé un en casse pour 100 balles Suisse. Reste à le sabler/traiter/repeindre à l'epoxy/monter.






Je suis un peu cinglé, je sais. 
Mais le fait d'être un peu bricoleur permet de rouler pas cher, ce qui est appréciable quand on est étudiant. 
Et à l'ère des voitures jetables et des remises énormes, c'est un joli pied de nez à la société de consommation (même s'il faut parfois se salir les mains...) .


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2011)

Pas si cinglé que ça. Car apres tout les cinglés qui font des kitcar font exactement ce que tu fais  
En pire


----------



## iMax (19 Décembre 2011)

Ouais, mais faire du kitcar est quand même plus bandant que de rafistoler une vieille poubelle pour rouler pas cher


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2011)

iMax a dit:


> Ouais, mais faire du kitcar est quand même plus bandant que de rafistoler une vieille poubelle pour rouler pas cher


Oui tu as raison, mais c'est un bon début et puis en France la législation est tellement restrictive que rouler en kit-car revêt de la mission impossible, et en suisse ?

en Angleterre la patrie de l'automobile, la passion est toujours possible et pour peu :love:

Si seulement cette manie de faire des lois en France n'aboutissait pas à cette situation stupide ou un vieux pays comparable à lAngleterre en terme de constructeur automobiles dans le passé à tué sa passion et sa créativité au nom de la sécurité :mouais:


----------



## iMax (19 Décembre 2011)

On peut en faire je crois, mais l'homologation est si chère que ça tue un peu l'intérêt...
Ça peut devenir plus rentable si tu en fais plusieurs d'un coup.
Le cas s'est posé pour une connaissance qui a fait une 2cv cabriolet sur base 2cv.
Il a du suivre toute une ribambelle de tests pour homologuer sa voiture, ce qui lui a coûté environ 15'000 francs Suisse.
Il a par contre le droit d'immatriculer sans autres frais 4 autres véhicules du même type.
Ça peut servir si on est plusieurs interressés, quoi


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2011)

Et si tu reprends un vieux châssis de deuch tu peux mettre dessus un moteur genre 1.6L ou c'est interdit ?


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Et si tu reprends un vieux châssis de deuch tu peux mettre dessus un moteur genre 1.6L ou c'est interdit ?



Interdit. Idem pour un flat-twin BMW ou un flat-four Citroën.
Pour tout te dire, il suffit que le code moteur ne soit pas celui de la feuille d'homologation, et tu peux repasser le contrôle...
Sachant qu'il y'a eu plusieurs version du 602cc, ça donne parfois des surprises.
Mais bon, je connais pas mal de deuches qui tournent avec des 652 Visa.


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2011)

France ou suisse même combat donc 
Dire qu'au royaume uni ou Irelande il te suffit de payer une taxe et hop c'est parti. 
J'en rêve encore :love:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Décembre 2011)

Heu... mon ignorance et une rapide recherche sur le web n'ont pas permi trouver de définition pour kitcar ...

C'est comme les meubles chez Ikea ? C'est une voiture en kit qui est moins chère parce que tu la monte toi-même ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est comme les meubles chez Ikea ? C'est une voiture en kit qui est moins chère parce que tu la monte toi-même ?



Pas toujours vrai : 

http://www.creative-car.com/ pour éviter les embûches

http://www.amidesign.ch/en_galery.htm il fait ça depuis ses 11 ans


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Heu... mon ignorance et une rapide recherche sur le web n'ont pas permi trouver de définition pour kitcar ...
> 
> C'est comme les meubles chez Ikea ? C'est une voiture en kit qui est moins chère parce que tu la monte toi-même ?


Chaque kitcar est différent 
tu as le choix entre prendre un kit complet et faire "comme Ikea" moyennant 400 heures de boulot quand même hein 
et de l'autre coté de l'échelle, acheter des profilés, faire ton propre châssis, monter un moteur de Lexus, prendre deux cox pour en faire un modèle unique
Ou bien acheter un kit de super seven par exemple cette liste de prix http://www.tigerracing.com/pdf/tiger_r10_prices_2011.pdf ou une réplique d'AC Cobra ou une morris minor avec un bon gros V8
etc etc
bref que du bonheur :love:

plus d'infos
http://kitcar.bb-fr.com/


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2011)

Et quand le kitcar est prêt, qu'il est devant la porte, qu'est-ce qu'il fait ?&#8230; Il sonne ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2012)

Vu la calandre, c'est une Cord, une américaine de la fin des années 20 ou du début des années 30, mais te dire exactement quel modèle, difficile, je pense une L29 "Sedan" de 1929 (première traction avant américaine), mais je n'en suis pas certain.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu la calandre, c'est une Cord, une américaine de la fin des années 20 ou du début des années 30, mais te dire exactement quel modèle, difficile, je pense une L29 "Sedan" de 1929 (première traction avant américaine), mais je n'en suis pas certain.



C'est bien vu  bravo


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2012)

Que pensez vous du top gear en Inde ?
Un bon avant gout de la saison 18 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Que pensez vous du top gear en Inde ?




Avec des Tata ? :affraid:

Remarque, depuis bientôt 4 ans, les Jaguars (tout comme les Land Rover) sont devenues des Tata, mais quand même


----------



## shogun HD (4 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Que pensez vous du top gear en Inde ?
> Un bon avant gout de la saison 18 :love:


 

sais pas faudrait le voir en entier .................. :rateau:


[YOUTUBE]juFm6tLaVsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Que pensez vous du top gear en Inde ?
> Un bon avant gout de la saison 18 :love:



Un peu calme. 
C'était pas le meilleur challenge...
Et ils ont quand même cassé 3 voitures qui avaient l'air en excellent état.


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec des Tata ? :affraid:
> Remarque, depuis bientôt 4 ans, les Jaguars (tout comme les Land Rover) sont devenues des Tata, mais quand même


Oui oui il y a une Tata , pas longtemps mais oui il y en a une !
Bizarrement elle ne fini pas première de la course de cote improvisée ... 


shogun HD a dit:


> sais pas faudrait le voir en entier .................. :rateau:


 Pfff facile ça, Google est ton ami



iMax a dit:


> Un peu calme.
> C'était pas le meilleur challenge...
> Et ils ont quand même cassé 3 voitures qui avaient l'air en excellent état.


Au prochain passage de Google maps on devrait les voir. 
Sur le forum de finalgear la note moyenne est de 5/10
Tu n'es pas loin de la vérité je crois


----------



## rizoto (18 Janvier 2012)

Peugeot arrête la course automobile


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2012)

Ça fait déjà des années qu'ils ont arrêté.... 






HDI Filtre à particules pour faire de la course? De qui se moque-t'on? 

Heureusement que la mascarade est terminée.

Reste le problème Audi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Le déclin du diesel 



> *Le diesel* offre un bon rendement, il consomme moins de carburant et émet donc moins de CO2 (réduction de leffet de serre). Cependant, les résidus de la combustion, tels que les oxydes dazote, bien que plus faible sont très difficiles à éliminer. En effet, les systèmes de pots catalytiques traditionnels sont incompatibles avec les motorisations diesel modernes.
> 
> Les motorisations *essences*, inversement, ont un rendement médiocre (consomme plus), elles émettent donc plus de CO2 mais permettent déliminer plus facilement les autres émissions.
> Beaucoup de professionnels affichent dores et déjà un certain scepticisme sur lavenir du diesel. En effet, ce dernier pourra difficilement respecter les normes euro IV (entrant en vigueur en 2008) et sil y parvient, cela sera avec lintégration de coûteux équipements de dépollution, ce qui, financièrement, rendra le diesel encore moins compétitif. Par ailleurs, il ne faut pas négliger le fait que la vente dautomobile est déjà fortement perturbée par le décalage croissant entre le niveau de vie des consommateurs qui ne cesse de baisser et le prix des automobiles qui croît de manière continue (essentiellement à cause de lintégration de nouvelles technologies visant à améliorer la sécurité et à diminuer les émissions polluantes). Cela explique dailleurs lémergence dune nouvelle offre de voitures à bas prix (Peugeot 107, Volkswagen fox, Renault Logan, etc).





> La *norme anti pollution euro 6 sera très contraignante pour les véhicules diesel*. Applicable en 2015, elle imposera dimportants surcoûts sur le prix de vente et condamnera progressivement les plus petits modèles diesel.



on verra bien


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Janvier 2012)

Il serait temps, c'est une vraie gabegie que d'utiliser ce carburant de merde.
Si on ajouta à cela le fait que TOUS les diesels, même les plus performants dans tous les sens du terme sont de véritable engins de vibrations donc de surbruit, les villes s'en porteront mieux.
Il faut aller dans les pays ou le diesel n'existe pratiquement pas pour se rendre compte de cette énorme différence de quiétude quand on arpente les trottoirs. C'en est presque irréel.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

N'empêche, que les rejets des moteurs à essence ne sont toujours pas mieux maitrisés. 

Ne parlons pas de la consommation, à poids égal un gros moteur essence consomme la même chose, qu'un petit moteur essence moderne que l'on doit pousser pour rester zen dans le trafic actuel.

Que faut-il dire des conditions de roulage dans nos régions de montagnes (Alpes-Jura) pour moi. Dépasser un poids lourd relève du défit sur courte distance. Mon 1er et dernier petit diesel s'en sort mieux grâce au couple constant, mieux placé.

Il est vrai qu'avec les normes Euro VI à venir, je prendrai à un moteur downsizé, le bruit d'un tel moteur est bien contenu, sauf quand il faut monter les tours pour grimper une côte.


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2012)

M'en carre des rejets j'veux un gros bon moteur qui pouuuuuuuusssssssse :style:


----------



## iMax (20 Janvier 2012)

Ce soir, j'ai bricolé un peu pour me changer les idées. 





J'ai prélevé le moteur de mon épave





Pratique cette grue à patients récupérée :love:
Ça permet de sortir le moteur et la boite d'un coup et sans se casser le dos.
J'ai posé le tout sur l'établi pour désaccoupler l'ensemble moteur-boite. Une fois désaccouplée, la boite s'est renversée et a perdu toute son huile sur l'établi... Super. C'est bien épais et ça pue, la vieille huile.





L'épave en question, que je destinais au 2cv Cross, mais que je n'aurai pas le temps de préparer.... 

Et en prime, deux photos de mon embouteillage personnel (sauf la rouge), et tout n'est pas là... 









Bon, au dodo maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> M'en carre des rejets j'veux un gros bon moteur qui pouuuuuuuusssssssse :style:



T'as bien raison, mis à part que chez nous les vaches à lait, y en a marre 
Le temps des 6 cylindres est révolu en ce qui me concerne ...


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Bon, au dodo maintenant.



Ta 406 coupé est très belle, certainement une des plus belles voitures Françaises à ce jour .

Je l'adore en particulier avec ces jantes là :






Et là 






Autrement, il y a quel moteur dedans ? Le 6 cylindres 3 litres ou le 4 cylindres 2-2.2 litres ?


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2012)

Imax, tu me fais penser aux gars du kit car club :love:
J'adorerais avoir de la place pour bricoler :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> T'as bien raison, mis à part que chez nous les vaches à lait, y en a marre
> Le temps des 6 cylindres est révolu en ce qui me concerne ...



D'accord avec toi, le 6 cylindres, c'est pour les tanches, ce qu'il faut, c'est un V12, sinon rien ! :style:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

toutes ces 2 pattes...

y'a pleins de souvenirs qui remontent...

notamment les bruits de grelons sur la tôle du toit !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> notamment les bruits de grelons sur *la tôle du toit* !



Toit constitué d'une capote en toile imperméablilsée


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, le 6 cylindres, c'est pour les tanches, ce qu'il faut, c'est un V12, sinon rien ! :style:



:mouais:


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toit constitué d'une capote en toile imperméablilsée


Pas les fourgonnettes


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:


ouaih et en développant ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas les fourgonnettes







Rien de neuf sous le ciel


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> ouaih et en développant ça donne quoi ?



Ca donne : Roulez en voiture électriques et en hybride, juste histoire de bien polluer .


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ca donne : Roulez en voiture électriques et en hybride, juste histoire de bien polluer .



Ah tien, en voilà, une belle hypocrisie, les voitures électriques qui soit-disant ne polluent pas 

Bien entendu, l'électricité nécessaire pour recharger leurs batteries (on nous rebat les oreilles du rendement exemplaire (~70%) du moteur électrique, mais personne ne parle du rendement minable des chargeurs de batteries, qui, au mieux nécessitent de consommer 2A/h pour en mettre un seul dans la batterie, ramenant le gain réel de rendement à environ 5% par rapport à un moteur thermique), c'est de la génération spontanée ! 

Et la fabrication des batteries, qui est une des industries les plus polluantes de l'époque actuelle, on n'en parle pas trop non plus, hein :mouais:

Et alors, la faible durée de vie et le coût de remplacement et de recyclage des batteries (plus cher que le prix neuf de la voiture), ça, c'est un point tellement secondaire qu'en parler est totalement inutile 

Bon, je vous parlerais des émissions d'ozone des moteurs électriques lors d'une prochaine causerie


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ca donne : Roulez en voiture électriques et en hybride, juste histoire de bien polluer .


ouaih mais pas longtemps et après tu prends un taxi pour rentrer :rateau::rateau:


----------



## iMax (20 Janvier 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ta 406 coupé est très belle, certainement une des plus belles voitures Françaises à ce jour .
> 
> Je l'adore en particulier avec ces jantes là :
> 
> ...




Merci pour le compliment. 
Aaah, les jantes Setantanni et Hoggar sont pas mal aussi.
La mienne a des BBS d'origine, en 16', standards dans cette version Pack de 2000.





Quant au moteur, c'est le V6 3 litres de 194cv. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je vous parlerais des émissions d'ozone des moteurs électriques lors d'une prochaine causerie



Mes vieux flippers aussi émettent de l'ozone. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------




naas a dit:


> Imax, tu me fais penser aux gars du kit car club :love:
> J'adorerais avoir de la place pour bricoler :sick:



J'ai eu du bol avec le local, surtout qu'il est pas cher. 

Par contre, il est déjà plein.... 
C'est pour ça que je liquide la cross. 

Il y'a un mois, je songeais même à y stocker un coupé SM, mais mon côté raisonnable a eu gain de cause.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Là je serai preneur, un coupé SM en plus de ma vieille DS


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah tien, en voilà, une belle hypocrisie, les voitures électriques qui soit-disant ne polluent pas
> 
> Bien entendu, l'électricité nécessaire pour recharger leurs batteries (on nous rebat les oreilles du rendement exemplaire (~70%) du moteur électrique, mais personne ne parle du rendement minable des chargeurs de batteries, qui, au mieux nécessitent de consommer 2A/h pour en mettre un seul dans la batterie, ramenant le gain réel de rendement à environ 5% par rapport à un moteur thermique), c'est de la génération spontanée !
> 
> ...




Je suis 'jeune' et contre les voitures électriques, le truc qui me fait le plus titiller, c'est le recyclage des batteries.

J'ajoute à cela le bruit de la voiture, sans charme, et puis pas de plaisir à passer une vitesse par exemple .
Enfin, l'autonomie, comme le souligne Naas, c'est vraiment pourrie : Quand on voit les constructeurs en extase lorsque ils annoncent 200Km d'autonomie, je dois avouer que cela me fait bien rire.
Au lieu d'avancer, on recule avec ce genre de véhicule : Qualité perçue (Regardez les intérieurs dépouillés et bien moins classes des voitures électriques...), autonomie et plaisir de conduire en berne...

Bref, j'aurais plutôt tendance à croire aux véhicules qui roulent à l'hydrogène .


@iMax : Ces jantes là aussi sont très belles, tout comme le 'petit' V6 

Je préfère le V16  : http://www.bmwblog.com/2011/07/23/ultimate-rolls-royce-with-9-0-liter-v16-engine/


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis 'jeune' et contre les voitures électriques...



Je suis 'vieux' et aussi contre les voitures électriques !

Je déteste le côté aseptisé de ces bagnoles, leur silence mortuaire et leur manque de charme tous azimuts !

Au risque d'en choquer certains, j'adore les "gros cubes", ceux plein de cylindres qui puent l'huile et l'essence et qui vous donnent l'impression d'être assis dans une moissonneuse batteuse, ceux qui font ressembler nos autoroutes à la "66", et qu'on gare avec volupté devant un drive-in ou un motel !

Dans les années 60, mon père avait une Chevrolet Impala blanche, intérieur en skaï rouge, banquette à l'avant et une radio chromée qui teintait vert quand on l'allumait ... elle hante encore mes nuits tellement elle était belle avec ses pneus à flancs blancs et son allure de paquebot quand elle s'ébrouait !:love:

Et "fuck" pour les écolos ... dans mes rêves elle ne rejette pas de CO2 !


----------



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis 'jeune' et contre les voitures électriques



On voit que c'est pas toi qui paye le plein.....

Perso... j'ai un gazole... dernière génération (ou presque).... On est vendredi... ma copine (jeune aussi) veut aller se promener ce week end (alors qu'on a déjà bougé le wk dernier).... et ma réponse est : niet!


L'électrique... j'y ai pas réfléchit. L'hybride... faudra que j'y réfléchisse un jour. Bouger avec le prix de l'essence actuel.... j'y réfléchit plus d'une fois!!


Budget le plus sérré que j'puisse espérer en c'moment en essence par mois : 300 (trajets maison/taff et quelques trajets supplémentaires [courses, maigres sorties])


Alors oui.... un V12 c'est trooooop cool... toussa toussa.... 

Seulement, un SMIC... si je n'm'abuse.... c'est 1200 net.... soit seulement 4 fois plus que le budget de MA consommation en carburant...  Alors avec une autre bagnole...... Grrrummppfff........ :rateau:



PS : heureusement... j'gagne un peu (beaucoup) plus du smic... mais bon..... 300... quel que soit le salaire... ça reste un budget non négligeable. Par exemple, c'est juste un peu moins de la moitié de mon loyer! Gloups!


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis 'vieux' et aussi contre les voitures électriques !
> 
> Je déteste le côté aseptisé de ces bagnoles, leur silence mortuaire et leur manque de charme tous azimuts !
> 
> ...




Je pense la même chose 
J'ai toujours ce souvenir d'une connaissance de mes parents m'ayant emmené faire un tour dans sa 944 S rouge bordeau : C'était "qu'un" 4 cylindres, mais la voiture avait vraiment la pêche, et c'était juste impressionnant .

@Fìx : Un smic, c'est 1000-1100 net.

Et pardonne moi, mais il faut rentabiliser le prix d'achat du véhicule électrique.
A titre d'exemple, la peugeot ion est à 30k.
Pas sur que des gens soient prêts à mettre 30k dans une voiture proche d'une 107 à...10k...Et plus autonome .

Bref, si j'avais 30k c'est certainement pas une voiture électrique que j'achèterais


----------



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

Ouais ouais.... j'ai cru comprendre que c'était cher à l'achat... (comme j'l'ai dit, j'y ai pas vraiment réfléchit  ) 


Par contre... si un jour ma boîte me propose de mettre à disposition une voiture électrique de fonction.... bah j't'assure que j'ferai facilement abstraction de c'que j'perd à une voiture classique (performances, bruit, etc...) en pensant au pognon que j'vais économiser avec!! :love:

J'my vois déjà!... J'arrive au taff.... J'branche la bouse.... et zouuu.... j'ai le plein! Le pied! :love:


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Janvier 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Ouais ouais.... j'ai cru comprendre que c'était cher à l'achat... (comme j'l'ai dit, j'y ai pas vraiment réfléchit  )
> 
> 
> Par contre... si un jour ma boîte me propose de mettre à disposition une voiture électrique de fonction.... bah j't'assure que j'ferai facilement abstraction de c'que j'perd à une voiture classique (performances, bruit, etc...) en pensant au pognon que j'vais économiser avec!! :love:
> ...




Et au bout de 50Km, sur l'autoroute, ta voiture s'arrêtera toute seule :love:

Le pied :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et au bout de 50Km, sur l'autoroute, ta voiture s'arrêtera toute seule :love:
> 
> Le pied :rateau:



Mauvaise langue!!! J'me suis pas documenté, OK!  Mais quand même! Je sais que ça fait au moins 100 bornes..... :rose:


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Janvier 2012)

TopGear avait testé la Tesla, l'autonomie était médiocre 

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=197105

55 miles au lieu des 211 annoncés, bref, on est pas loin de ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

50 bornes...... c'est bien plus qu'il ne m'en faut pour faire l'aller-retour taff/maison.... 

Sachant que c'est la boite qui paye le "plein" chaque jour....... je prend!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2012)

Ce qui m'énerve, c'est le prosélytisme forcené de certains possesseurs de Prius (dont un ex-pote !:rateau qui, à tout prix, veulent vous convaincre d'acheter le même type de bagnole et qui argumentent à tort et à travers en vous donnant mauvaise conscience !

A croire que, fâchés et frustrés, d'avoir acheté une "bouse" (là j'exagère, bien entendu), ils voudraient que tout le monde fasse la même connerie pour se venger !

ps : vous remarquerez que j'ai surligné "certains", parce que, heureusement, ce n'est pas le cas de la majorité des possesseurs de Prius !


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce qui m'énerve, c'est le prosélytisme forcené de certains possesseurs de Prius (dont un ex-pote !:rateau qui, à tout prix, veulent vous convaincre d'acheter le même type de bagnole et qui argumentent à tort et à travers en vous donnant mauvaise conscience !
> 
> A croire que, fâchés et frustrés, d'avoir acheté une "bouse" (là j'exagère, bien entendu), ils voudraient que tout le monde fasse la même connerie pour se venger !
> 
> ps : vous remarquerez que j'ai surligné "certains", parce que, heureusement, ce n'est pas le cas de la majorité des possesseurs de Prius !



Un épisode de south park traite le sujet : Très instructif, voir ici : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smug_Alert!

Tu peux trouver ça sur le oueb, mais pas Megaupload .

J'aime pas le prius, je trouve l'intérieur très moche, sans aucune personnalité..


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2012)

Par contre une voiture de fonction aller retour électrique pourquoi pas .... Mais une tesla alors hein


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'aime pas le prius, je trouve l'intérieur très moche, sans aucune personnalité..



Je ne l'aime pas non plus, raison pour laquelle je n'en ai pas. Par contre l'Ampera (électrique avec moteur d'appoint) 





​
pourrait m'intéresser, reste effectivement la problématique du comment les composants de cette voiture seront recyclés et les coûts réels en découlant


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Par contre une voiture de fonction aller retour électrique pourquoi pas .... Mais une tesla alors hein



T'as raison, une Tesla, alors, parce que ça encourage les heures sup  Vu la différence entre l'autonomie annoncée et celle constatée, tu feras, l'allé, mais pas le retour, alors, tant qu'à passer la nuit au bureau  



Maintenant, une note pour Fix : quand tout le monde devra recharger sa voiture deux fois par jour, tu verras le prix de l'électricité


----------



## rizoto (21 Janvier 2012)

Quid du nombre de centrale a construire ... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Quid du nombre de centrale a construire ... ?



Et dans les jardins desquels d'entre nous les construira-t-on ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et dans les jardins desquels d'entre nous les construira-t-on ?



Pourquoi pas, mais alors avec le thorium comme combustible


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans les années 60, mon père avait une Chevrolet Impala blanche, intérieur en skaï rouge, banquette à l'avant et une radio chromée qui teintait vert quand on l'allumait ...



C'était exactement ce modèle là ! ... Purée, j'ai encore l'odeur dans les narines !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Ben j'ai pu en rouler une durant 6 mois ... en 1963 ... du bateau (chaloupement votre)


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, une note pour Fix : quand tout le monde devra recharger sa voiture deux fois par jour, tu verras le prix de l'électricité



Attend mais attend....... J'ai pas parlé de tout le monde moi!! J'ai parlé de _moi_!


----------



## iMax (23 Janvier 2012)

J'ai continué ce bosser ce soir...

J'ai viré la coque:





J'ai posé le chassis sur le flanc pour mieux désosser ce qui reste à désosser dessus (trans roulants, réservoir, tubes de freins,....):





J'ai changé mes plans, je voulais la jeter et maintenant, je songe à la refaire pour ma compagne. 

Bon, le châssis partira à la benne (il est tellement pourri que c'en est presque à se demander comment il a gardé sa forme...) et y'aura pas mal à souder sur la coque  ... 


Mais maintenant: au dodo.


----------



## naas (23 Janvier 2012)

:bonne nuit:
Ps années 70: impressionnant les montants avant du parer brise


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2012)

329,6 km/h noble
324,4 km/h Mclaren
328,8 Km/h Lambo

Top Gear is back :style:


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2012)

La nouvelle saison de Top Gear commence de manière sympathique. 

Vivement le prochain épisode. :love:

J'ai roulé quelques jours en Twingo 6 cylindres/bimoteur. 






Comme je suis en vacances ces jours, je refais complètement le moteur de mon AK400 (qui pissait l'huile et qui n'avançait pas). 

Pour le moment, il est ouvert, nettoyé, les jeux sont contrôlés.
Reste à commander de nouveaux pistons/cylindres et à réviser les culasses et je pourrai attaquer le remontage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2012)

Pas de secret ... avec une retraite pourrie, faut que je pense sérieusement à faire des économies ...

Comme j'habite en ville à proximité pédestre de *tout* ce dont j'ai besoin et que je n'ai plus d'enfants à conduire, déposer et tout le toutim, je commence à envisager de me séparer de ma bagnole  et à trouver des solutions alternatives pour mes déplacements en dehors de la ville (vélo, transports en commun etc.....).

Rien d'écolo dans ma démarche uniquement dictée par des raisons budgétaires - en effet, le coût moyen mensuel de ma bagnole (assurances, taxes, entretiens, diesel, réparations etc...) s'élève à +/- 300 Euros (pas de crédit, la voiture est à moi !), et, à la limite, je préfèrerais me payer quelques bons restos plutôt que de les mettre dans une voiture qui a plus de 370.000 kms au compteur et qui, depuis le début de ma retraite, reste devant la maison 6 jours sur 7 !

Mais ... j'avoue que, psychologiquement parlant, j'ai une peur bleue de me séparer de cet outil qui offre quand même une liberté certaine de déplacement et je crains également de le regretter par la suite, surtout que je ne pourrai pas m'en payer une autre à l'avenir !

En même temps, j'ai vraiment honte de me poser tant de questions alors que la moitié du monde crève de faim et que des personnes passeront encore les prochaines nuits dehors !

Bref, je ne sais plus quoi faire ni penser... "vous qui entrez dans mon coeur, excusez du désordre !:rateau:".

En conclusion, j'aimerais partager vos expériences similaires et vos avis dans le cas où certains d'entre vous étaient passés par l'expérience (que je juge quand même traumatisante ... pour l'instant !) de se passer définitivement de bagnole !

D'avance merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Maintenant, je me dis que si j'arrêtais de cloper comme un pompier, j'épargnerais 150 Euros/mois, soit la moitié du coût de ma bagnole !!!!!


----------



## Romuald (2 Février 2012)

Un pti scooter pour les déplacements inopinés un peu plus loin que d'habitude (ou un vélo électrique histoire d'entretenir la forme tout en ménageant tes poumons engoudronnés), et location de vroumvroum quand il le faut.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Un pti scooter pour les déplacements inopinés un peu plus loin que d'habitude (ou un vélo électrique histoire d'entretenir la forme tout en ménageant tes poumons engoudronnés), et location de vroumvroum quand il le faut.


Merci Romuald !
Pour les déplacements (en solo) un peu plus lointains, j'ai encore ma Harley que j'entrepose chez mon frère à +/- 6kms de chez moi (je n'ai pas de garage !) - je peux donc y aller facilement avec un vélo normal...:rateau:
Pour les locations de voiture, pas d'agences dans ma ville  ... la plus proche est à une vingtaine de kms donc, c'est pas trop la joie de ce côté !
Je me tâte ... à mort !


----------



## naas (2 Février 2012)

oh putain ! 
bon je verrais ça différemment: vire ta bagnole et loue toi de temps en temps un joujou :love:


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2012)

Bon, la R8 est prête pour ce week-end.
Départ tout à l'heure, 6h30.

Ça va être chaud sur la neige, si j'ose dire... 

Me demande si on va arriver en haut du Jaun.


----------



## naas (3 Février 2012)

IMAX king of all :king:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Maintenant, je me dis que si j'arrêtais de cloper comme un pompier, j'épargnerais 150 Euros/mois, soit la moitié du coût de ma bagnole !!!!!



Oui, mais d'un autre côté, si tu arrêtais de cloper, ça te coûterait quand même plus cher, parce qu'avec l'allongement de durée de vie que ça te provoquerait, tu devrais l'entretenir plus longtemps, ta caisse ! 



iMax a dit:


> Bon, la R8 est prête pour ce week-end.



Laquelle ?

Celle ci ?




Ou celle la ?




:rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Février 2012)

@ big :

Étant un urbain inconditionnel, j'ai pu me passer de voiture pendant quelques temps, et en effet, je me faisais plaisir de temps en temps en louant une voiture bien au dessus de mes moyens, pour certains WE ou autres...
Mais je te le concède, cela ne fonctionnait que parce que j'habite très près d'un loueur, avec lequel j'avais fini par avoir de bonnes relations.
Toutefois j'y ai vu un bémol : plus ça allait et plus ils n'avaient que des saloperies à moteur mazout à proposer. Mais bon, j'ai lu sur ce thread que cela n'a pas l'air de traumatiser les autres , ce que décidément je ne comprendrai jamais...
Mais ce que je sais de plus de 20 ans d'expériences plus ou moins réussies avec des voitures : et d'une ça coute toujours plus ou moins 300&#8364; par mois en usage courant; de deux il y a régulièrement des petits problèmes qui rajoutent à la facture globale (voitures neuves ou pas); de trois une vraie voiture est très au delà de tous nos moyens respectifs (Bentley, Bugatti, Rolls Royce, Aston Martin, Maybach : enfin des voitures quoi...). Donc, je sais, tu as raison : ça coute cher, et ça fait chier parce que ça ne satisfait pas pleinement.

L'alternative du scooter n'est intéressante que si tu peux allonger les distances significativement, et là tu tombes dans les types MP3 en 400 ou 500 cm3 qui finissent par te couter aussi cher qu'une petite voiture (et probablement très redondant avec ta harley, avec l'avantage c'est que tu peux faire 250 bornes sans avoir à resserrer tous les écrous ).

Enfin, et en conclusion : il n'y a pas de bonne solution miracle, donc barre toi dans un pays chaud, ou le niveau de vie te permettra de vivre comme un pasha, avec un petite bagnole même si tu le veux, et où tes marmots et petits-marmots seront très content de venir te voir  dans les heures froides de l'hiver pour se dorer au soleil...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Février 2012)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Enfin, et en conclusion : il n'y a pas de bonne solution miracle, donc barre toi dans un pays chaud, ou le niveau de vie te permettra de vivre comme un pasha, avec un petite bagnole même si tu le veux, et où tes marmots et petits-marmots seront très content de venir te voir  dans les heures froides de l'hiver pour se dorer au soleil...


 ... J'ai deux opportunités très intéressantes, l'une au Vietnam (un ex-collègue y vit depuis 5 ans !) et l'autre au Costa Rica où une de mes nièces s'est installée pour monter une petite agence de tourisme ... Malheureusement ma femme s'y oppose formellement ... et je ne crois pas qu'elle changera d'avis !
Donc, à moins de changer de femme, l'affaire est malheureusement pliée !
...me restera à acheter une mob avec 2 grandes sacoches et une queue d'opposum qui pend à la selle ! Arghhhhh !:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'ai deux opportunités très intéressantes, l'une au Vietnam (un ex-collègue y vit depuis 5 ans !) et l'autre au Costa Rica où une de mes nièces s'est installée pour monter une petite agence de tourisme ... Malheureusement ma femme s'y oppose formellement ... et je ne crois pas qu'elle changera d'avis !
> Donc, à moins de changer de femme, l'affaire est malheureusement pliée !
> ...me restera à acheter une mob avec 2 grandes sacoches et une queue d'opposum qui pend à la selle ! Arghhhhh !:rateau::rateau::rateau:



Il y a moins loin, il parait qu'il y aura bientôt plus de retraités européens que de marocains au Maroc


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rien d'écolo dans ma démarche uniquement dictée par des raisons budgétaires



Tu fais en fait de l'écologie sans le savoir.  Car l'écologie authentique (loin des magouillages de fond de pissotière électorale des sinistres Dufflot, Placé, Voynet et consorts) est justement l'idée d'une économie, d'une sobriété volontaire, de ménager la planète, soi-même et les autres.
"L'écologie est un truc pour les riches" entend-on souvent. Mais c'est soit un argument pour la dénigrer, soit en fait la critique involontaire du "green business", en gros un moyen de créer un nouveau marché, avec des produits chers, sous prétexte d'être "vert". Ne changeons rien sauf la couleur de la machine, qu'on repeint en vert. C'est ça le green business.

Pour ta mobilité économique, évidement il n'y a pas encore de solution idéale, certes, et on est pas souvent près des principes de l'écologie authentique.
Quelques pistes en vrac :
- D'abord le vélo. Mais bon est-ce que tu aimes ça et est-ce que tu as la forme pour en faire ?
Et est-ce que ta ville est adaptée pour en faire en sécurité (pistes cyclables etc.) ?

J'ai récupéré un vélo de facteur en bon état pour 50 euros : c'est increvable et ça tient bien la charge. Voilà :



L'idée du vélo électrique est pas mal. Il existe des vélos-cargos à assistance électrique très sympas comme le Yubba Mundo. Bon côté écolo, hein... : cadre fait en Chine, batterie électrique (quid du recyclage ?). Mais bon sur l'usage instantanné tu as un mode de déplacement doux.

- La location ponctuelle d'une bagnole. Je ne sais pas comment c'est en Belgique. En France ça s'est bien amélioré mais c'est pas encore aussi souple qu'en Allemagne par exemple.

- Une petite voiture économique. Vous avez pas mal de GPL en Belgique non ? Et pas cher. Que penses-tu de la Dacia Sandero en GPL ? Bon c'est de la caisse pour transporter des choux et des carrottes au fin fond de la Transylvanie . Pas glamour. Tu vas pas lever beaucoup de belettes avec (ou alors c'est des militantes écolos !). J'ai un copain (famille de 4) qui a pris cette option et loue pour les longs trajets ou les vacances. Il en est content.
​


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais d'un autre côté, si tu arrêtais de cloper, ça te coûterait quand même plus cher, parce qu'avec l'allongement de durée de vie que ça te provoquerait, tu devrais l'entretenir plus longtemps, ta caisse !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La deuxième, je n'ai pas les moyens pour l'autre 
Elle a bien roulé aujourd'hui c'est vraiment sympa comme voiture


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2012)

iMax a dit:


> La deuxième, je n'ai pas les moyens pour l'autre
> Elle a bien roulé aujourd'hui c'est vraiment sympa comme voiture



Ouais, mais faut faire comme avec la simca 1000 : un parpaing de 50 Kg dans le coffre, à l'avant, sinon, attention les wheelings, vu la puissance époustoufflante du moulbif 



Par contre, contrairement à la Simca 1000, éviter les "grands-gros" avec des grands pieds, parce qu'avec les passages de roues avant dans l'habitacle, ils n'ont plus guère que le tableau de bord pour caser leurs arpions, ce qui, vu le peu de recul possible du siège, risque d'avoir un petit côté "contortioniste", je te dis pas &#8230; :mouais:


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2012)

Ki qui veut acheter un carosse?

Un truc cossu, smart, classe...

http://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_auto/291410666.htm?ca=6_s


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2012)

J'aime bien la tête de mort et le rembourrage façon capitonné  si lui écoutait pas du cramps moi je suis curé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2012)

Les nouveautés du Salon de Genève


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> Les nouveautés du Salon de Genève



Coller la fiat 500 entre l'Aston Martin V12 Zagato et la Jaguar XF Sportbrake, fallait oser


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2012)

vous avez vu comme il est ce nouveau modèle de fiat 500 ?


> Le nouveau modèle est plus spatieux


ah bon spatieux, mazette dit


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> vous avez vu comme il est ce nouveau modèle de fiat 500 ?
> 
> ah bon spatieux, mazette dit



Ben si, il y a plus d'espace, tu peux y faire monter maintenant cinq personnes à l'aise ! Hein ? Non, pas en même temps, bien sûr, chacune à son tour ! :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (12 Mai 2012)

Aaaaah, l'éternelle discussion automobile... Il y avait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas traîné mes guêtres ici ! 

D'ailleurs, les choses ont bien changé...

Après la Fiat 500, j'ai craqué pour une moto... Avant de craquer dans l'autre sens du terme dans la circulation parisienne (3 vols planés en 10000 bornes, ça calme).

Depuis, je roule dans une pauvre Yaris de 2003... Increvable, pourrie (la pompe à lave-glace est en panne, elle perd du liquide de refroidissement à un point que le moteur tourne maintenant comme un moteur Porsche de la bonne époque, sans eau , et des bosses partout...).

Et le week-end, j'ai trouvé encore moins spacieux que la Fiat, mais beaucoup plus amusant : une Elise 

Mais je serais pas contre une Aston... Raaaaaah, lovely :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2012)

A propos d'Aston, je passais rue St Honoré hier et il y avait un nid : une DB9, une DB9 volante et 3 DBS en 100 mètres 

A côté, les quelques BMW faisaient vraiment "voiture du jardinier"


----------



## rizoto (13 Mai 2012)

une chose est sûre. j'en connais un qui va faire le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je ne suis pas très emballé par les jantes. ça fait un peu jacky non!?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Par contre, je ne suis pas très emballé par les jantes. ça fait un peu jacky non!?



Adresse toi à Bobby, ça fait trois ans qu'il fait du lobbying pour avoir ces jantes là sur sa fransa !


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mai 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> A propos d'Aston, je passais rue St Honoré hier et il y avait un nid : une DB9, une DB9 volante et 3 DBS en 100 mètres
> 
> A côté, les quelques BMW faisaient vraiment "voiture du jardinier"




Arf, c'est vrai qu'il y en a quelques-unes qui traînent de ce côté là


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Mai 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> une chose est sûre. j'en connais un qui va faire le
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce que c'est ce truc ??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2012)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est ce truc ??



Ils ont osé l'appeler DS 9
Elle n'a rien en commun avec la vraie déesse




​


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2012)

il y a une petit ocaz sympa sur Paris


----------



## House M.D. (14 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> il y a une petit ocaz sympa sur Paris



J'achète ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> une chose est sûre. j'en connais un qui va faire le
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si y avait que les jantes...


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Si y avait que les jantes...



C'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas très réussie cette voiture... 

Les nouvelles DS ne sont pas très élégantes avec leurs chromes de partout.. C'est ostentatoire : t'as une DS, tu la voies... Un peu trop.


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2012)

House M.D. a dit:


> J'achète ! :love:



elle est pas vendre celle la  par contre au 38 bd Exelmans il y avait celle la a vendre il y a 15 jours


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2012)

House M.D. a dit:


> J'achète ! :love:



T'as tort, elle n'est pas très confortable, et puis, elle est d'un bruyant  On croirait que le moteur est dans l'habitacle (ce qui est peut-être du au fait que le moteur est dans l'habitacle ) !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as tort, elle n'est pas très confortable, et puis, elle est d'un bruyant  On croirait que le moteur est dans l'habitacle (ce qui est peut-être du au fait que le moteur est dans l'habitacle ) !



Et puis question conso, ça doit bouffer, non ?


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2012)

D'un autre côté les voitures sportives préparées sont rarement conçues pour le confort des passagers et le respect de l'environnement et donc de la consommation 

À l'inverse ma C1 de loc elle respecte l'environnement mais pas mon dos :mouais:


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Mai 2012)

C'est si tape cul que ça ? 

ET l'insonorisation ?


----------



## rizoto (16 Mai 2012)

En parlant conso, hier j'ai eu comme voiture de loc, une golf break multifuel (comprenez essence+ethanol). Verdict apres 750km a 120 km/h --> 9,5l/100km ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> En parlant conso, hier j'ai eu comme voiture de loc, une golf break multifuel (comprenez essence+ethanol). Verdict apres 750km a 120 km/h --> 9,5l/100km ...



 Tu avais oublié de desserrer le frein à main ? :affraid:


----------



## rizoto (16 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu avais oublié de desserrer le frein à main ? :affraid:



Non, pour info, on a roule avec environ 75% d'ethanol.


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Non, pour info, on a roule avec environ 75% d'ethanol.



ça me rappel cela 

[YOUTUBE]lisaFPBaoms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> C'est si tape cul que ça ?
> 
> ET l'insonorisation ?



Disons qu'avec la c1 je peux te dire avec précision la hauteur des dos d'ânes et trous que je prends. 
Linso quoi ?! Écrit plus Fort j'entends rien :casse:


----------



## Etienne000 (17 Mai 2012)

Cela me rappelle la Ford Ka 

Enfin une digne descendante, cette C1


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mai 2012)

Pourquoi vous vous acharnez sur cette pauvre C1 ?! Faut pas oublier qu'elles sont trois identiques, donc toutes les critiques, il faut les porters sur la triplette ! 

Quand elles sont coupables, elle le sont toutes.


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2012)

niveau tape cul j'ai testé ce week-end, c'est pas mal non plus :rateau:






je me louerai bien une petite mini décapotable, des avis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> je me louerai bien une petite mini décapotable, des avis ?


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pourquoi vous vous acharnez sur cette pauvre C1 ?! Faut pas oublier qu'elles sont trois identiques, donc toutes les critiques, il faut les porters sur la triplette !
> 
> Quand elles sont coupables, elle le sont toutes.



Je n'ai qu'un C1 mais ne doute pas que les autres sont TOTALEMENT identiques


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2012)

Google > you tube a 110 50
Hé hé :style:


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> Google > you tube a 110 50
> Hé hé :style:



T'ain les gars réveillez vous même top gear en parle !


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> T'ain les gars réveillez vous même top gear en parle !



Tu veux pas plutôt mettre des balises et une vidéo qui va avec ???


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Mai 2012)

Bon, allez, je m'en charge 

[YOUTUBE]zMy0ILN5L2M[/YOUTUBE]

La seule chose qui me plait, c'est son anneau de remorquage à l'avant. :rateau:


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Mai 2012)

Ca manque de finesse dans le design, pas trop fan. 

A voir en version 'civile'. 

Ils auraient pu s'inspirer de la A108, la plus belle à mon gout :


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> La seule chose qui me plait, c'est son anneau de remorquage à l'avant. :rateau:



En parlant d'anneau, ça n'aurait pas été tourné sur le Nurburgring, ça ? :mouais:


----------



## naas (27 Mai 2012)

http://www.ceram-mortefontaine.fr/index.php? Pour le circuit 
Bon alors 400 ch 800 kg ? Ça vous motive pas ?!
C'est dans les perfs de la veyron tout de même


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> Bon alors 400 ch 800 kg ? Ça vous motive pas ?!



Bof, ça fait un peu "petit joueur" :




140 ch pour 155 Kg, ça, ça accélère, et pourtant, ça a déjà 35 ans d'âge (et on a sûrement fait mieux depuis) !


----------



## House M.D. (27 Mai 2012)

Ouai, mais ça tient sûrement un peu moins bien dans les virages


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2012)

House M.D. a dit:


> Ouai, mais ça tient sûrement un peu moins bien dans les virages



Ben, écoute, pour avoir fait une fois trois tours du circuit de Folembray sur ce modèle, je peux t'assurer que les vitesses de passage en courbe sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus inégalable sur 4 roues, sauf peut-être avec certaines monoplaces, et encore, celle que j'avais entre les jambes pesait-elle 30 bons Kg de plus que le modèle de grand prix (modifiée pour l'endurance, c'était celle avec laquelle Thierry Tchernine avait fini 11ème au Bol d'Or de 1977. Comme elle tournait toujours, on était allé la finir à Folembray, il ne voulait pas faire une autre course avec ce moteur).


----------



## House M.D. (30 Mai 2012)

Alors là, respect 

Pouvoir faire quelques tours de circuit avec une bécane de course, c'est pas donné à tout le monde comme occaz' !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2012)

House M.D. a dit:


> Alors là, respect
> 
> Pouvoir faire quelques tours de circuit avec une bécane de course, c'est pas donné à tout le monde comme occaz' !



L'avantage d'avoir fait partie de la bande de motards de Maisons-Alfort dans les années 70, on se faisait facilement des relations, entre les "locaux" (Gilles Husson, dont le père était concessionnaire Vespa à Maisons Alfort, Gérard Choukroun ), et les voisins (Thierry Tchernine, ancien champion de France de vitesse et concessionnaire Yamaha à Créteil, et Gérard Lestoquoi, la boutique Froggy Moto à St Maurice), ça permettait de chevaucher occasionnellement des engins sympathiques, tu peux pas savoir le nombre de fois où j'ai emprunté les routes menant à Folembray ou à Montlhéry en, ou en suivant une, fourgonnette lourdement chargée, avec des auto-collants tout partout.   :love:


----------



## House M.D. (31 Mai 2012)

Arg, le rêve de tout motard... 

Enfin bon, je vais pas me plaindre, les sorties à Carole étaient pas mal non plus, même si je n'y voyais pas de vraies exotiques... et en chevauchait encore moins !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2012)

House M.D. a dit:


> Arg, le rêve de tout motard...
> 
> Enfin bon, je vais pas me plaindre, les sorties à Carole étaient pas mal non plus, même si je n'y voyais pas de vraies exotiques... et en chevauchait encore moins !



Te plains pas, au moins, tu as Carole, à l'époque, nous, pour tourner le vendredi soir sans bouffer du Km pour s'y rendre, il n'y avait que le "rectangle" de Rungis, là où précisément celle qui a donné son nom à ton circuit à croisé son destin, et en ce qui me concerne, je ne me sentais pas assez de tendance au suicide pour y aller à d'autres fins que de rencontrer d'autres motards et y admirer d'autres motos, mais surement pas pour "tourner" (et il n'y avait pas que les "bordures de trottoir" qui me retenaient, l'inconscience de certains "_pilotes_" me faisait encore plus peur, c'était du grand n'importe quoi, je préférais encore me tanner le cul sur les banquettes de la camionnette pour aller tourner sur un vrai circuit (et avec une vraie moto, parce que mon S3, il ne détonnait pas pour la coupe Kawa, forcément, mais au milieu des OW31, et autres 250, 350 ou 500 TZ, il faisait franchement ridicule  Pour te donner une idée, avec, j'arrivais à taxer les 125 TA en accélération, mais ils m'enrhumaient en vitesse de pointe :sick: :rateau !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

L'Angleterre célèbre Citroën



> L'International Citroën Car Club Rally (ICCCR) donne rendez-vous à tous les amoureux de la marque aux chevrons pour un nouveau rassemblement historique, en Angleterre du 9 au 12 août.


----------



## naas (26 Février 2013)

Caterham va devoir déménager sa concession de la ville de caterham :-(
Espérons qu'ils retrouvent vite un lieu dans cette ville. 
Ça m'a tout retourné quand j'ai appris ça :-/


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> L'Angleterre célèbre Citroën








404, c'est pas Peugeot, plutôt ? :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2013)

Il m'en faut une !!!!!!   

[YOUTUBE]dJfSS0ZXYdo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il m'en faut une !!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dJfSS0ZXYdo[/YOUTUBE]​



Tu la prendrais en conduite à gauche, ou en conduite à droite ? Le chausse pied pour entrer dedans est fourni avec ?


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il m'en faut une !!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dJfSS0ZXYdo[/YOUTUBE]​



Si tu aimes Top Gear, je te conseille de regarder tous leurs challenges, et surtout le dernier en Afrique.


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2013)

Ca va décoiffer...

[YOUTUBE]tFeVNl8smzM[/YOUTUBE]​
875 chevaux pour autant de kilos, et Loeb aux manettes


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mai 2013)

Jolie bestiole...

Un peu plus efficace que la P50 montrée plus haut, mais moins marrante


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2013)

Special Pascal77

Le catalogue Simca (et Talbot (pouah!):

[YOUTUBE]JefyuFH2_s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Special Pascal77



Pourquoi tu dis ça ? J'en ai eu que trois, deux simca 1100 (dont une TI) et une Horizon (la dernière, la "Premium, celle avec le même moteur 1600 que la Matra Murena) et même si on compte la P60, les 3 autres simca 1100, la Simca 5, la Simca 6, la Simca 1300, la 1501 Spécial, la Solara SX et la Chrysler 2 litres qu'ont eu les membres de ma famille proche, ça n'en fait jamais qu'une douzaine en tout :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (29 Mai 2013)

Mmmmmm, tu pouvais pas avoir toute la Matra plutôt que juste le moteur? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2013)

House M.D. a dit:


> Mmmmmm, tu pouvais pas avoir toute la Matra plutôt que juste le moteur? :love:



Ils ne la faisaient pas en 5 place plus coffre (modeste, mais réel) !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2013)

J'ai une connaissance (fiable !) qui vend sa *Subaru Impreza 2.5i* de 2010 en parfait état (révision complète faite le mois passé) avec 20.000 kms au compteur à un prix d'ami ().

Comme ma BM 320 CD a dépassé les 400.000 Kms et que les frais (embrayage, disques freins, amortisseurs etc....) à prévoir dépassent de loin le budget que j'alloue à l'entretien courant de ma voiture, je me suis dit qu'une bonne occase serait éventuellement une solution, ne pouvant me permettre l'achat d'un véhicule neuf !

OK, la Subaru est un "coup de coeur" et fait un peu dinosaure dans le paysage automobile actuel ... mais à vrai dire, c'est ce que je recherche, quitte à payer un peu plus en consommation, taxes et assurances ... faut bien se faire plaisir de temps en temps !

J'ai fait un essai d'une journée et j'avoue que j'ai été conquis par la "sportivité" non tape-à-l'oeil de cette voiture ainsi que par la transmission intégrale et la sonorité "virile" du moteur (hihi !).

Alors, si quelques uns avaient la bonté de me freiner dans cet achat un peu compulsif (et à vrai dire un peu déraisonnable !), ils seraient les bienvenus !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, si quelques uns avaient la bonté de me freiner dans cet achat un peu compulsif (et à vrai dire un peu déraisonnable !), ils seraient les bienvenus !!!!



ça consomme trop
ça va trop vite
c'est coréen
tu mets un girophare bleu et tu ressemble à la gendarmerie française (si elle est bleue)
Tu vas faire peur à ta femme
tu pourras pas te payer le prochain iMac 33"
ton garage est trop petit
fini d'abord tes cours d'ULM
en assurance, fffiiiuuuuu !
t'as tous tes points sur ton permis ? Tu les as plus !
etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, si quelques uns avaient la bonté de me freiner dans cet achat un peu compulsif (et à vrai dire un peu déraisonnable !), ils seraient les bienvenus !!!!



Fastoche : Subaru  Dans les brancards, et que t'as plus l'âge pour ce genre de conneries, toussa toussa !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...et que t'as plus l'âge pour ce genre de conneries, toussa toussa !



T'as pas tort, mais je me dis que c'est peut-être le "dernier sursaut de la bête" !


----------



## House M.D. (29 Mai 2013)

Comment dire... J'aurais plus tendance à accélérer qu'à freiner, surtout que ça va avec le tempérament de la bestiole


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2013)

House M.D. a dit:


> Comment dire... J'aurais plus tendance à accélérer qu'à freiner, surtout que ça va avec le tempérament de la bestiole



Ouais, mais tu te rends pas compte, déjà qu'il s'est fait peur avec une seule roue motrice (bon, d'accord, une fournie par MM Harley et Davidson, mais une seule quand même), alors 4, tu penses


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2013)

Fait comme moi ma copine a dit non pour l'impreza, du coup ça sera une 206 ou un kangoo familiale 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------

( et puis une impreza c'est japonais  )


----------



## House M.D. (30 Mai 2013)

Bah alors mackie, t'aimes plus les japs?


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2013)

Bon Ben une Yaris alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Bon Ben une Yaris alors



Sinon, Nico, les coréennes, c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2013)

pour ta gouvene Daihatsu c'est Japonais aussi  (par contre ton véhicule ferai fureur face aux triporteurs piaggio)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> pour ta gouvene Daihatsu c'est Japonais aussi  (par contre ton véhicule ferai fureur face aux triporteurs piaggio)



Comme ça, tu veux dire ?




Ils y avaient pensé, d'ailleurs, il n'y a qu'à voir la première version qu'ils en avaient faite en 1963 ! :




Mais à la différence de Piaggio, ça se conduisait comme une voiture, avec volant et pédales, et non guidon et manettes !


----------



## House M.D. (30 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Bon Ben une Yaris alors




Parle pas de Yaris s'il te plaît, depuis que j'ai lâchement abandonné la Lotus je n'ai plus que ce tas de boue


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Fait comme moi ma copine a dit non pour l'impreza, du coup ça sera une 206 ou un *kangoo familiale*



:rose: ... J'avais bien rigolé en voyant ton message surtout pour la kangoo familiale !...:rose:

Après mûre réflexion, et devant les conditions "incroyables" du concessionnaire (notamment pour la reprise de ma BM), j'ai donc acheté une ... ... ... *Peugeot Partner Tepee neuve *!

Comme elle était de stock, j'en prendrai livraison fin de la semaine prochaine !

... Dans mes bras, mon frère ! 

ps : les photos suivront !!!!!!:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------

J'oubliais : A vendre *kit NOS *pour Impreza, neuf, jamais déballé et encore sous garantie ... renseignements pris, vaut mieux que je ne l'installe pas sur mon Partner Tepee !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai donc acheté une ... ... ... *Peugeot Partner Tepee neuve *



Une Kangoo, quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une Kangoo, quoi...



Sans boite auto ... à part sur la version diesel 90 CV qui elle a un Stop & Start avec la boite robotisée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Sans boite auto ... à part sur la version diesel 90 CV qui elle a un Stop & Start avec la boite robotisée



Comme je roule très peu maintenant, j'ai pris la version essence 1,6 L 98 CV ... Et question assurance, je vais rouler en full omnium pour 60 % du prix de l'assurance de ma BM qui n'était assurée qu'en "mini-omnium" !

Et puis, ça me permettra d'emmener mes petits enfants (2 et 4 ans) plus facilement que dans un coupé 2 portes !:rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

on faire ce faire des virées  coooppppainnnn !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> on faire ce faire des virées  coooppppainnnn !!!!!



 ... ouuuaaaiiiss !!!!!!!!! ...

Lorsque j'ai fait un essai et que j'ai vu tous les aspects pratiques de ce genre de véhicule, j'ai été conquis !

En plus, j'ai une voiture neuve, garantie 5 ans avec l'extension, et je divise pratiquement par deux tous mes frais d'entretiens, taxes et assurances ! ... ok, c'est une essence et elle consommera 1 ou 2 litres en plus que ma BM mais compte tenu du fait que je roule très peu (environ 7.000 kms an actuellement contre 65.000 kms auparavant), je m'en sors largement gagnant.

J'avoue que j'attends la semaine prochaine avec impatience !!!!!!!

ps : en plus, je trouve ce type de véhicule bien "sympa" !


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

ben oui c'est pratique (place, conduite, grand coffre, ...) , en plus en occasion c'est très recherché 

d'ailleurs je viens de voir que Mercedes a une licence du Kangoo, qui est vendu sous le nom de Mercedes Citan


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> d'ailleurs je viens de voir que Mercedes a une licence du Kangoo, qui est vendu sous le nom de Mercedes Citan



Licence Renault ? Mais c'est Citroën, qui a inventé le concept !


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

enfin je constate qu'il aurai pu pendre un véhicule utilitaire _*belge*_  






Sinon ton Type H était assemblé au bout de ma rue


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon ton Type H était assemblé au bout de ma rue



C'est pas "mon" type, je l'ai piqué sur internet, et c'est pas un "type H", mais "HY" (et il en a été assemblé à plusieurs endroits, les derniers sortis dans l'ancienne usine Panhard dans le 13ème) ! 






macinside a dit:


> enfin je constate qu'il aurai pu pendre un véhicule utilitaire _*belge*_



Ben là, seule la carosserie est belge, je pense, sur un chassis d'une autre marque, je suppose ?

Moi, en "véhicule belge", le seul qui m'intéresse, c'est celui là :




 :love:

Et vous noterez que contrairement à ce que prétend une légende urbaine bien enracinée, les essuis-glace *ne sont pas* à l'intérieur du pare brise, mais bien *à l'extérieur* !


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

a bien, a Bry Sur Marne il y a une boite d'entretien des espaces verts dont le patron est un mordu du Type H,  du coup il en a un paquet


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

Il doit commencer à avoir du mal à trouver des pièces. Quand j'étais gamin, mes parents tenaient un dépos Nicolas à Fresnes, ils avaient ça pour les livraisons (et put1 que c'était bruyant, là dedans :rateau


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mes parents tenaient un dépos Nicolas à Fresnes



:afraid::afraid: on comprend l'atavisme maintenant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, en "véhicule belge", le seul qui m'intéresse, c'est celui là



Ah ! la Vertigo ... un bijou !

Mais il y a l'Imperia aussi :


----------



## House M.D. (9 Juin 2013)

Moi j'fais plutôt dans les anglaises... Si je récupère (pas pour tout de suite...) quelques moyens, voilà où mon c&#339;ur balance :

Là...






Ou...

Là...






:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

House M.D. a dit:


> Moi j'fais plutôt dans les anglaises... Si je récupère (pas pour tout de suite...) quelques moyens, voilà où mon cur balance :
> 
> Là...
> 
> ...



Je ne te comprends pas, tant qu'à prendre une anglaise, pourquoi faire des concessions ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Restons français, même si le moteur est italien





> et put1 que c'était bruyant, là dedans (Type H pu HY)


 je dirais même plus que bruyant, à l'aspiration, reste que j'aimais bien le bruit de ce moteur qui envahissait la cabine, et pas question de rouler trop vite à part dans les villages, du 70 au compteur du moins ceux qu'on avait


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> je dirais même plus que bruyant, à l'aspiration, reste que j'aimais bien le bruit de ce moteur qui envahissait la cabine, et pas question de rouler trop vite à part dans les villages, du 70 au compteur du moins ceux qu'on avait



Ah ? Le bruit du moteur ? Dans celui de mon père, le moteur, bien qu'on soit quasiment assis dessus (quand ma mère était avec nous, moi, j'étais même carrément, assis dessus ), on l'entendait à peine, il était largement couvert par les bruits de bringballement de tôles et celui des tressautements de la suspension au moindre gravillon sur la route !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2013)

Tadaaamm ! Et voilà !  ... J'en ai pris livraison hier matin ! ... Bon ok, ce n'est pas une Impreza mais qu'est-ce qu'elle est "pratique" !:love:




​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2013)

Mais ya pas la boule pour tracter l'ULM


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2013)

J'oubliais .... ça c'était avant !!!!!!
Aucun regret !






Bonne retraite !!!!!


​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'oubliais .... ça c'était avant !!!!!!
> Aucun regret !
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le prix, sur la plaque ? ça fait combien, "hors taxes" ? :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est le prix, sur la plaque ? ça fait combien, "hors taxes" ? :rateau:



Tu ne vas pas me croire, mais je l'avais payée 32.400 Euros TTC ... sacrée coïcindence hein !!!!


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'oubliais .... ça c'était avant !!!!!!
> Aucun regret !
> 
> 
> ...



MAIS TU ES TIMBRE !!!!!! 

Un Partner... Le prochain achat, c'est un PC Packard Bell ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Un Partner... Le prochain achat, c'est un PC *Packard Bell* ?


Propriété de Acer 





> Packard Bell n'est plus présent sur le marché américain, mais continue à être présent sur le marché européen (3e position en termes de vente grand public1).


 on donne du travail à des Européens, Packard Bell était un des premiers à offrir le tatouage sur DD, "une partition de secours" qui lors de son utilisation effaçait ce qu'on avait installé par la suite, partition qui était effacée en installant Linux ... Depuis que Acer met son nez dans les affaires, le produit est plus fiable.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> MAIS TU ES TIMBRE !!!!!!
> Un Partner... Le prochain achat, c'est un PC Packard Bell ?



Mais non, mais non ! Suis un papy retraité maintenant ... il y a un temps pour tout !:rateau:
Et puis, à chaque fois que je sortais de ma BM, je devais rassembler mes vertèbres qui trainaient un peu partout sur la moquette ... c'était chiant !


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais non, mais non ! Suis un papy retraité maintenant ... il y a un temps pour tout !:rateau:
> Et puis, à chaque fois que je sortais de ma BM, je devais rassembler mes vertèbres qui trainaient un peu partout sur la moquette ... c'était chiant !





Je suis un sentimental avec la E46, c'est une de mes BMW préférée en terme de style 

J'étais monté dans un Kangoo l'année dernière, appartenant à un retraité bien entendu , c'était vraiment grand et haut à l'interieur, et c'est vrai que c'est très très agréable pour une voiture de petite taille. Et puis sur les grandes distances, cela doit être plus confortable. Ayant fait 1000 bornes dans une Golf, je sais ce que je raconte. 

Dommage néanmoins que l'intérieur ne soit pas plus modifié que celui des versions utilitaires niveau plastiques en particulier !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis un sentimental avec la E46, c'est une de mes BMW préférée en terme de style



J'ai adoré cette voiture qui aurait atteint ses 8 années en octobre qui et a totalisé près de 400.000 kms sans aucun problème particulier ! 

Je trouve que son style effilé et classieux était plus marqué que les coupés actuels (goût personnel !).

Je l'ai vendue sans aucun regret car les frais commençaient à se pointer : disques de frein, plaquettes, amortisseurs, vanne EGR, ordi de bord qui se bloquait etc... ... sans prendre en considération le coût des taxes et assurances compte tenu du fait, qu'à présent, je roule extrêmement peu (600/700 kms par mois au maximum).

La dernière "offre atelier" de BMW pour les réparations urgentes s'élevait à environ 3.000 Euros !

Quoiqu'il en soit, ce véhicule a été pour moi un excellent investissement durant toutes ces années et la bonne proposition de reprise de Peugeot m'a définitivement décidé à franchir le pas vers un véhicule plus abordable financièrement et surtout plus "pratique" ... le Peugeot Partner Tepee remplissait ces conditions et j'en suis satisfait à 100% !

C'est un peu comme le choix d'un ordinateur : ça dépend des besoins et des moyens ... mes besoins je les connaissais et les moyens, j'en avais très peu !:rateau: ... Le Partner est donc en parfaite adéquation avec mes besoins et mes moyens !


----------



## papadben (15 Juin 2013)

Salut à tous,
Voici ce dans quoi nous nous promenions il y a quelques années, comme j'ai vu que des amateurs de type H sévissaient.....


Un type H carrossé par Currus.


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2013)

Illusion de vroum vroum jouets,:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24796741@N05/with/8664328191/


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2013)

papadben a dit:


> Un type H carrossé par Currus.



Avec des phares d'Ami 8


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Illusion de vroum vroum jouets,:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24796741@N05/with/8664328191/


Impressionant !


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2013)

Jeudi j'ai eu l'occasion de faire 2h avec ce kart :






avec la boite auto c'est un vrai kart, ça accélère tout seul, ça freine fort et la suspension te tape grave dans le bas du dos, mais c'est mignon :love:


----------



## papadben (23 Juin 2013)

​


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec des phares d'Ami 8


Et de Gs 1ére série à l'arrière. On ne pouvait faire 50 bornes sans se faire arrêter par des curieux, dont beaucoup d'ailleurs en chemises bleues et pantalon noir.....


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2013)

The Big Lebowski en partner
non mais allo quoi 

change de pseudo 

et fissa


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> The Big Lebowski en partner
> non mais allo quoi
> change de pseudo
> et fissa



 ... Parce que Le Big en BM ça "le" faisait mieux peut-être ? ...:rateau:

ps : j'ai bien essayé de trouver un vieux van pourri décoré avec des boules de bowling qui roulaient dans des effluves de cannabis  ... mais je n'ai pas trouvé ! 

:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------






​


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2013)

et pourtant, un traffic c'est facile a trouvé


----------



## patlek (25 Juin 2013)

ou une deuche. (C' est pas BMW)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

patlek a dit:


> ou une deuche. (C' est pas BMW)



L'idéal restant tout de même une Méhari ou une MiniMoke avec des grosses fleurs et autres motifs psychédéliques auto-collants tout partout !


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et autres motifs psychédéliques auto-collants tout partout !



fallait bien ça pour tenir ensemble tout le plastoc de la carrosserie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Parce que Le Big en BM ça "le" faisait mieux peut-être ? ...:rateau:



non mais en torino, oui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2013)

umrk a dit:


>



Sympa la Mini Chon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2013)

Non seulement mon Partner Tepee est une excellente bagnole à la praticité insoupçonnée, mais chaque jour il m'apprend l'humilité et la modestie !

J'ai déjà eu droit à : "Alors, tu dégages avec ta bagnole de merde !" dixit une dame en Audi A8, passablement énervée, qui attendait que je sorte d'un parking ...

Ou alors, les doigts d'honneur de certains automobilistes me dépassant par la droite alors que je montais péniblement une rampe d'autoroute chargé de 350 kilos de lattes de parquet dans la malle arrière !... re-

J'avoue que voir leurs gueules d'excités frustrés de perdre quelques secondes me remplit de joie ... et je suis sincère !:love:

ps : d'ailleurs, j'avoue aussi que parfois je ralentis exprès pour avoir le plaisir de jubiler par la suite !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2013)

T'es sur la bonne voie :love: 

[DM]x9prh6[/DM]


----------



## Etienne000 (9 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : d'ailleurs, j'avoue aussi que parfois je ralentis exprès pour avoir le plaisir de jubiler par la suite !



C'est ce qu'on fait avec la Ford Ka quand quelqu'un nous colle au cul... Jouissif 

On a même doublé une Volvo S80 une fois, le type était vénère


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2013)

Il y a bien longtemps, ma grand tata a garé sa 4 cv sous la remise derrière la maison. Cet Hiver grand tata s'en est allée à 98 ans. 
la remise en a profité pour s'écrouler sur la voiture cet hiver également...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : d'ailleurs, j'avoue aussi que parfois je ralentis exprès pour avoir le plaisir de jubiler par la suite !



C'est ça  

Remarque avec ma C4 eHDi, je rencontre souvent des gens qui le font express de trainasser là où on ne peut pas les dépasser, pour ensuite donner des gaz dès que la voie est ouverte. 
Grand bien leur fasse


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> donner des gaz



Le cassoulet aussi, fait ça !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2013)

Question à nos amis belges  : dans mon coin, touristique, et très prisé par les belges, j'ai vu en l'espace de 3 jours 5 bagnoles dont la plaque commençait par un 1, ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Août 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Question à nos amis belges  : dans mon coin, touristique, et très prisé par les belges, j'ai vu en l'espace de 3 jours 5 bagnoles dont la plaque commençait par un 1, ça veut dire quoi ?


Sans être belge 

Un peu de lecture

Ça semblerait normal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Question à nos amis belges  : dans mon coin, touristique, et très prisé par les belges, j'ai vu en l'espace de 3 jours 5 bagnoles dont la plaque commençait par un 1, ça veut dire quoi ?



Ce sont les nouvelles plaques obligatoires lors d'un changement d'immatriculation de véhicules depuis environ 2 années.

Avant j'avais une plaque du style ABC.123 et depuis ma nouvelle immatriculation de véhicule, j'ai à présent une plaque 1.ABC.123 ce qui permet au gouvernement d'empocher 50 Euros dans la foulée ! 

Quand ils auront épuisé toutes les possibilités, ils passeront à 2.ABC.123 et ainsi de suite !

Donc, ça ne signifie rien de particulier !:rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2013)

verstanden 'ank you.
Un peu comme nous en France depuis 3, 4 ans on a des plaques allemandes...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2013)

J'reviens j'vais chercher le pain, j'en ai pour 30 secondes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'reviens j'vais chercher le pain, j'en ai pour 30 secondes...



Demain je vais faire la même chose avec mon Tepee ... mais la vidéo risque de durer quelques heures !


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Demain je vais faire la même chose avec mon Tepee ... mais la vidéo risque de durer quelques heures !


Et surtout le pain ne sera plus frais à ton retour


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2013)

St Ursanne c'est juste à coté de chez moi. J'allais chaque année à cette course quand j'étais gamin. C'est une très belle côte ou je passe régulièrement. 

Plus jeune et fauché j'adorais les voitures, maintenant plus agé et plus à l'aise financièrement je ne m'intéresse plus du tout aux voitures...


----------



## patlek (30 Août 2013)

C' est la rentrée:

Petit cours de mécanique.

Que faire quand le voyant d'huile est allumé??

Réponse:

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10200860171323292


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2013)

bon les enfants, j'hésite, j'ai enfin récupéré la caution de mon ancien appart et je vais pouvoir me reprendre une tuture, donc j'hésite en occasion entre une 206 et un Kangoo en occasion :











le tout pour un budget de 2000 ~ 2500 euros, vous prendriez quoi ? :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2013)

macinside a dit:


> bon les enfants, j'hésite, j'ai enfin récupéré la caution de mon ancien appart et je vais pouvoir me reprendre une tuture, donc j'hésite en occasion entre une 206 et un Kangoo en occasion :
> vous prendriez quoi ? :rose:



Plus de 2 mois que j'ai mon Partner Tepee (en venant d'une BM 320 CD !) - Tous les jours, je suis étonné de l'aspect vraiment pratique de ce véhicule : position de conduite, portes coulissantes (super pour faire les courses !), volume de chargement, nombreux rangements dans l'habitacle etc... etc... - en plus, voiture très sympa !!!!!!

Je me dis que j'aurais dû acheter immédiatement ce type de véhicule le jour où j'ai arrêté de bosser et donc de faire plus de 250 kms/jour pour le taf avec plus de 90 % d'autoroutes (pour ça, ma BM était la reine ... sauf en hiver quand il neigeait un peu !!!!!!).

Donc, je vote à 100 % pour le Kangoo bien évidemment !!!!


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

+1

kangoo sans hésiter

mais je parle pour moi

quels sont tes besoins ?


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2013)

95% de ville ou de petites routes de campagne pour faire les courses ou des ballades, pas d'usage pour le boulot (j'ai un Navigo pour ça) si vous en connaissez un dans mes prix dans le Val d'Oise  le seul hic c'est de pouvoir le mettre dans le box, a cause d'une pente juste avant, mon frère qui a une Toyota Starlet frotte


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

Je fais 15.000km/an avec mon kangoo

ce que j'aime dans ce genre de véhicule mi utilitaire mi familial, c'est que je suis assis, pas plié, pas couché, pas trop bas ... mais juste bien assis

le volume de chargement, la facilité d'accès au coffre c'est franchement le pied ! 

alors non, ça n'en jette pas et ce n'est pas un joujou pour les ballades romantiques le dimanche à la campagne. 

rien de ludique donc, que du pratique 

et fiable


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce n'est pas un joujou pour les ballades romantiques le dimanche à la campagne.



Pour moi, il n'y a que le *romantique* qui n'est pas à sa place. 

Car elle me parait adaptée pour y mettre l'équipement dont on peut avoir besoin lors des activités du dimanche...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2013)

Un avantage auquel personne ne pense avec ce genre de véhicule : il pleut et tu as envie de t'arrêter au bord de la route pour faire une pause type sandwich ou clope - tu ouvres le hayon arrière, tu t'assieds sur le bord du coffre et le hayon te sert de toit et te protège de la pluie ... sympa non ???

Tu peux même mettre une petite table et un tabouret sous le hayon ... si si, je l'ai déjà fait à plusieurs reprises !:rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pour moi, il n'y a que le *romantique* qui n'est pas à sa place.
> 
> Car elle me parait adaptée pour y mettre l'équipement dont on peut avoir besoin lors des activités du dimanche...



ce n'est pas un joujou non plus  :rateau: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un avantage auquel personne ne pense avec ce genre de véhicule : il pleut et tu as envie de t'arrêter au bord de la route pour faire une pause type sandwich ou clope - tu ouvres le hayon arrière, tu t'assieds sur le bord du coffre et le hayon te sert de toit et te protège de la pluie ... sympa non ???
> 
> Tu peux même mettre une petite table et un tabouret sous le hayon ... si si, je l'ai déjà fait à plusieurs reprises !:rateau:



 et la tente sur le coté, la table en alu-plastoc, le marcel, le camping gaz 

zebig, naaaaaaaaaaan :afraid::hosto:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et la tente sur le coté, la table en alu-plastoc, le marcel, le camping gaz
> 
> zebig, naaaaaaaaaaan :afraid::hosto:



 ... Je n'en suis pas encore là ! ... Mais ça risque d'arriver !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je n'en suis pas encore là ! ... Mais ça risque d'arriver !



c'est quoi déjà la commande ignorer ?


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est quoi déjà la commande ignorer ?



mais il a des sandwichs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> mais il a des sandwichs



Rigolez bien ! 

J'avais oublié l'aspect "social" du véhicule et les sourires de vos voisins qui se disent : "Tidju, si on a un truc un peu encombrant à transporter on pourra toujours compter sur ce c.. !" :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

Bon allez, je vais vous dire la vérité !

Il y a deux mois, j'étais invité à une soirée du Lion's et malheureusement, les moyens me manquaient pour m'acheter un smoking - j'étais occupé à vider quelques Leffes quand Kernel et Panic sont arrivées en traînant un paquet derrière elles !

A ma grande surprise, c'était un smoking qui m'allait comme un gant (tout en ayant l'air d'un smoking je vous rassure !) ... Elles me dirent que la seule condition c'était de le ramener avant minuit, ce que j'acceptais bien volontiers trop content d'aller "Lionner" avec les autres.

Malheureusement, un gars bien bourré m'a fait perdre du temps à la sortie et quand je me suis pointé sur le parking à minuit et deux minutes, ma BM avait disparue et je me suis retrouvé en sous-vêtements dans un Partner Tepee !

Bon ! On s'y fait, mais ça craint quand même un peu !


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2013)

Le partner teepee c'est pas mal pour ... Bah je sais pas en fait 
Bon sinon appli ipad gratos ce soir uniqement: road inc 
Je charge et dans le pire des cas hop j'efface !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2013)

Et la Jaguar Miko ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

J'ai pu le tester ce matin


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et la Jaguar Miko ?



Nanh ... Cest pas un fake ce truc ?!!!


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> Nanh ... Cest pas un fake ce truc ?!!!


 
nan ils en ont parlé à la radio ce matin


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2013)

Il va avoir une plus value sur le réglage d'angle des panneaux exterieurs :bebe:

ps: caterham à annoncé sa S7 "low cost" :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rigolez bien !
> 
> J'avais oublié l'aspect "social" du véhicule et les sourires de vos voisins qui se disent : "Tidju, si on a un truc un peu encombrant à transporter on pourra toujours compter sur ce c.. !" :rateau:



c'était a peu prêt cela quand j'avais le renault express 

sinon, je dois voir d'ici quelqu'un temps un Citroen Berlingo familiale :love: le même que celui la


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2013)

Là, je viens de passer le WE avec ça :




Qu'Europe-car m'a fourni (pour le même prix) à la place de la Toyota Yaris que j'avais réservé le mois dernier, mais qu'ils n'ont pas pu me fournir.

En version DCI 1,5l diesel de 110 ch, c'est assez amusant à conduire, et ça ne manque pas de punch dès qu'on arrive à atteindre les environs de 1500 tr/mn (bon, en dessous, c'est très creux, rendant les démarrages en côtes grands pourvoyeurs de calages si on n'emballe pas un peu le moteur.


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2013)

Nanh mais les gars c'est quoi ces bagnolles pourries :sleep:
On dirait M6 Turbo :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> Nanh mais les gars c'est quoi ces bagnolles pourries :sleep:
> On dirait M6 Turbo :bebe:



C'est des voitures de "vrais gens", pas des qu'on voit "que dans les films ou à la télé, mais que personne ne peut se payer parce que rien que le coût de leur assurance mensuelle est du même ordre de grandeur que celui du budget annuel du conseil général d'un département français moyen"


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2013)

Pourquoi tu dis la meme chose avec des mots differents ?


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2013)

Oh un tracteur  c'est devenu si dur que cela les routes de Seine et marne ????


----------



## Etienne000 (9 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> Nanh mais les gars c'est quoi ces bagnolles pourries :sleep:
> On dirait M6 Turbo :bebe:



Vive Top Gear, aux chiottes Turbo qui teste des R8 à 30Km/h 

Le Juke, esthétiquement parlant, c'est hideux. Désolé Pascal.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2013)

Le Juke après l'avoir testé, me semble manquer de place à l'arrière


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le Juke après l'avoir testé, me semble manquer de place à l'arrière



Le Juke est un petit crossover, mais pour l'avoir utilisé ainsi tout le WE, je peux t'assurer que trois adultes tiennent parfaitement et dans de bonnes conditions de confort à l'arrière, par contre, il est vrai que le coffre n'est pas très grand, mais après tout, personne ne prétend que c'est une familiale, et le siège rabattable en 2/3-1/3 compense en partie cet inconvénient pour les circonstances exceptionnelles.

Bon, maintenant, pour moi, il est clair que ça n'est pas le prochain véhicule que j'achèterais (qui ressemblera certainement plus à la toyota Yaris que je devais en fait avoir), mais j'ai trouvé amusant et agréable de l'avoir durant ces trois jour.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, maintenant, pour moi, il est clair que ça n'est pas le prochain véhicule que j'achèterais (qui ressemblera certainement plus à la toyota Yaris que je devais en fait avoir), mais j'ai trouvé amusant et agréable de l'avoir durant ces trois jour.



En fonction de mes besoins réels, je pourrais opter pour une voiture d'égoïste du genre coupé ou pseudo coupé comme la DS4. Reste que mon choix se portera vers une voiture offrant le plus de place possible pour une taille restreinte, donc entre le  Picasso ou le Scenic, des véhicules où l'on peut entrer et sortir facilement, et qui offrent suffisamment de confort pour mon dos de retraité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> En fonction de mes besoins réels, je pourrais opter pour une voiture d'égoïste du genre coupé ou pseudo coupé comme la DS4. Reste que mon choix se portera vers une voiture offrant le plus de place possible pour une taille restreinte, donc entre le  Picasso ou le Scenic, des véhicules où l'on peut entrer et sortir facilement, et qui offrent suffisamment de confort pour mon dos de retraité.



Oh, tu sais, je crois que mon dos d'actif à moins de 6 mois de la retraite a autant besoin que le tien d'un peu de compassion, mais mon option repose sur le fait qu'en raison de la santé de mon épouse, la prochaine voiture sera réservée à des déplacements plus ou moins "locaux", pour le reste, ça sera TGV ou avion selon les possibilités, d'où ce choix d'une "petite" voiture.


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Oh un tracteur  c'est devenu si dur que cela les routes de Seine et marne ????



mince, c'est justifier avec ces attaques d'éléphants


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... mais mon option repose sur le fait qu'en raison de la santé de mon épouse ...



J'ai dû également considérer cette option, étant dans le même cas que toi ...

Un véhicule largement accessible et pratique (position surélevée, portes coulissantes et espace de chargement) était en effet indispensable.


----------



## rizoto (9 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, je crois que mon dos d'actif à moins de 6 mois de la retraite a autant besoin que le tien d'un peu de compassion, mais mon option repose sur le fait qu'en raison de la santé de mon épouse, la prochaine voiture sera réservée à des déplacements plus ou moins "locaux", pour le reste, ça sera TGV ou avion selon les possibilités, d'où ce choix d'une "petite" voiture.



Proprietaire, d'une yaris 2. je suis très content.

Tres pratique a garer, car elle n'a pas subi la cure de stéroïde de ces homologues françaises qui ont maintenant la taille d'une golf 2.

Économe, fiable. ces seules défauts sont un confort relatif sur les longs parcours et le bruit au dessus de 120km/h


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2013)

Les gars vous me demoralisez


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> Les gars vous me demoralisez



C'est parce que tu es trop infantile, quand tu auras compris qu'une voiture est un moyen de transport et non un moyen de frimer ou de faire le kakou, tu deviendras peut-être adulte


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2013)

une seven que l'on construit avec ses doigts ce n'est pas pour frimer, c'est pour avoir un grand et large sourire a la fin, celui la


----------



## rizoto (10 Septembre 2013)

On fait surtout avec les moyens qu'on a!

La yaris repondait a mon cahier des charges (securite, fiabilite, cout) et en plus elle est fabrique en France, comme son moteur. 

Cette voiture (en plus du train) me sert uniquement pour aller bosser. Pour le reste, j'ai mon velo qui me remplis de joie a chaque utilisation. Rien n'est plus grisant qu'un velo, une soiree d'ete, un verre de vin, des copains et.... une descente !!!!


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2013)

Vu ce week end, une belle Monaco (une aronde P60 deux portes)


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2013)

Dis donc elle est bien entourée en plus 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> On fait surtout avec les moyens qu'on a!...


C'est justement le but des kits car, tu prends un kit de base uk genre lowcost ou robin hood à moins de 5000 euros, un donor car genre ford sierra dans une casse, en plus en suède tu pourras limmatriculer ce qui n'est pas le cas en France :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Vu ce week end, une belle Monaco (une aronde P60 deux portes)
> 
> vieille caisse[/QUOTE]
> c'est P 77 à côté de la P60 ?


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2013)

C' est le proprio de la voiture avec qui j' ai un peu discuté (Acheté en Mai, 9000 euros (mais c' est une rare Monaco en excellent état)

(Un puriste connaisseur a fait quand meme la remarque que la male arrière n' est pas d'origine (elle dvrait sans doute avoir les lettres A R O N D E en bas au lieu de SIMCA en dessous de la serrure; mais moi, pas assez puriste connaisseur pour savoir çà)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est P 77 à côté de la P60 ?



Nan, j'ai été assez souvent à proximité d'une P60 (celle de mon grand-père, puis de mon père);, mais pas de celle là



patlek a dit:


> Un puriste connaisseur a fait quand meme la remarque que la male arrière n' est pas d'origine (elle dvrait sans doute avoir les lettres A R O N D E en bas au lieu de SIMCA en dessous de la serrure; mais moi, pas assez puriste connaisseur pour savoir çà



Effectivement, cette voiture a eu deux versions : une 6 CV (moteur 1100 cc) qui se distinguait par le sigle "Aronde" sur les capots avant et arrière, ainsi que les typiques enjoliveurs latéraux avec ce décroché, et une 7 CV (moteur "Rush" 1300 cc) siglée elle (avant comme arrière) "Simca", et dont les enjoliveurs latéraux étaient droits. En dehors de ça, on avait effectivement eu (pour la 7 CV) les splendides versions coupés deux portes "Monaco" et "plein ciel"

Là, finalement, à bien y regarder, je pense plutôt que c'est une 7 CV avec un capot avant de 6 CV


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Et la Peugeot aussi. ( si tu comprends pas, va voir le fil sur la F1).


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2013)

Pendant ce temps là, une porsche s'est occupé du record du tour  ..


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2013)

et la seven aero non  plus


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rigolez bien !
> 
> J'avais oublié l'aspect "social" du véhicule et les sourires de vos voisins qui se disent : "Tidju, si on a un truc un peu encombrant à transporter on pourra toujours compter sur ce c.. !" :rateau:



on va vraiment faire copain copain :love: je passe ma journée de demain a attendre un changement de compteur d'eau :mouais: et le soir je vais chercher mon Berlingo :love: une petite occaz abordable 






Petite particularité de la bestiole, il s'agit a l'origine une voiture destiné au marché Danois avec les subtilité locales : veilleuses toujours allumés, sièges chauffants (inconnu en France sur ce modèle).

Je me demande si le moteur n'est pas le Fameux TU de peugeot, c'est un 1,6 16 soupapes de 110 Ch


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> Pendant ce temps là, une porsche s'est occupé du record du tour  ..





naas a dit:


> et la seven aero non  plus



et le projet de l'ancien nb 2 de caterham je peux s'il vous pléééééééé :rateau:


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2013)

ça y est, le berlingo est bien chaud dans son box, ce fut sportif  (le bouclier avant frotte en marche avant a cause d'une pente super raide juste devant  )


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

Le combi de Volkswagen va disparaître, pas les souvenirs de ses occupants.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> ça y est, le berlingo est bien chaud dans son box, ce fut sportif



Alors ? content de ton achat ???


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2013)

oui, niveau confort c'est très bien, il est plus confortable que le berlingo du boulot et la suspension est bien meilleur, sinon le rayon de braquage est a chier, mais ça je le savais


----------



## naas (25 Septembre 2013)

mackie je suis content pour toi (si si vraiment  ) mais le fil c'est vroum vroum, et je vois pas en quoi un berlingo fait vroum vroum 

cat vient de sortie ce qui s'annonce être le futur de la seven qui a force de règlements européens va disparaitre en neuf ( soupir) et on en parle pas, quand même la seven c'est un mythe :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> le fil c'est vroum vroum, et je vois pas en quoi un berlingo fait vroum vroum



Au décès de mon beau-père, ma femme a hérité de deux de ses voitures (bon d'accord, ce sont des occasions, parce que là aussi, la réglementation européenne fait qu'on ne les trouve plus en neuf ) :

Une torpédo Donnet-Zedel de 1926






et une Peugeot type 105, carrossée en double phaëton, de 1909



Bon, elles ne feront plus tomber de records de vitesse, mais elles sont encore capables, toutes les deux, d'atteindre les 90 Km/h réglementaires sur nos routes (ce qui, pour de vieilles dames de 91 et 104 ans d'âge, reste tout de même honorable) :love:

Cela dit, malgré ces performances modestes, quand on les sort, les gens se retournent quand même sur leur passage ! :king:

Mais bon, je suis content que la vignette ait été supprimée, parce que si la plus récente ne fait que 11CV, pour la plus ancienne, son 6 cylindre de 11,15 litres de cylindrée lui octroyait une puissance fiscale de &#8230; 55CV :afraid:


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> mackie je suis content pour toi (si si vraiment  ) mais le fil c'est vroum vroum, et je vois pas en quoi un berlingo fait vroum vroum



110 Ch 16 soupapes


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> 110 Ch 16 soupapes



On ne dit pas "un sous-pape", on dit "un cardinal" !


----------



## naas (25 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...Cela dit, malgré ces performances modestes, quand on les sort, les gens se retournent quand même sur leur passage ! :king:


OUaouh ça doit etre sympa des virées avec ces voitures :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> OUaouh ça doit etre sympa des virées avec ces voitures :love:



Bon, la Peugeot, c'est pas une sinécure à conduire, si tu oublies d'actionner la seringue pour injecter de l'huile dans le moteur tous les 2-3 Km, tu serres, et en plus, les pédales ne sont pas dans l'ordre (de gauche à droite : injection d'huile, frein (arrière only), accélérateur et embrayage). La Donnet, par contre, en dehors du fait que la boite n'est pas synchronisée, elle se conduit comme une voiture normale. Il y en a d'autres, que les deux surs de ma femme se sont partagées, tiens, j'ai fait une page ici qui résume l'ensemble (y compris la collec de miniatures de belle maman) !


----------



## papadben (25 Septembre 2013)

Rhaaa!
J'ai bavé sur le clavier....
Moi qui ne jure que par les anciennes, même si je roule en moderne (volvo 945)....
Je suis jaloux!


----------



## naas (26 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...Il y en a d'autres, que les deux surs de ma femme se sont partagées, tiens, j'ai fait une page ici qui résume l'ensemble (y compris la collec de miniatures de belle maman) !


C'est cholie :love: mon fils sortirai pas avant 15 jours le temps de tout essayer :love:

en parlant d'essayer le prince monaco a mis 3000 chevaux dans un cigare venturi sur une ligne droite pour aller ... viiiiite très viiite même plus viiiite que tout le monde en fait 

le vroum sera fait uniquement par le frottement de l'air


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2013)

j'ai pu (involontairement) testé le solidité du berlingo, hier alors que j'étais a l'arrêt dans une fille d'attente d'un parking le conducteur de la  Renault Fluence devant moi fait une marche arrière ... et me rentre dedans  en plus il me répond "je vous avais pas vu" bordel j'ai une voiture rouge avec les feux de positions toujours allumé et il a eu un gros coup de klaxon  mail au final le berlingo n'a rien :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pu (involontairement) testé le solidité du berlingo, hier alors que j'étais a l'arrêt dans une fille d'attente d'un parking le conducteur de la  Renault Fluence devant moi fait une marche arrière ... et me rentre dedans  en plus il me répond "je vous avais pas vu" bordel j'ai une voiture rouge avec les feux de positions toujours allumé et il a eu un gros coup de klaxon  mail au final le berlingo n'a rien :love:



Arghhhh ! Tout est bien qui finit bien !
Et sinon, content ???

ps : et le jour où j'aurai du fric (beaucoup !!!) ce sera ça :






Donkervoort GTO ! Arghh !!!:love:​


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2013)

Oh oh monsieur aime bien les audi sans carrosserie :love:
Je suis resté au 1.6 L zetec plus humble déjà, quoi que sous la pluis


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2013)

Bonne lecture 
http://sevener.fr/viewtopic.php?f=159&t=20538


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2013)

et hop un lien tutube
Caterham AeroSeven Concept Launch - YouTube


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

La ferme aux Chevrolet 


> Environ 50'000 collectionneurs et badauds se sont déplacés ce week-end pour inspecter les 500 véhicules à vendre ici


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2013)

Ouaouh... Dis donc l'etat des voitures... Ça sent la restauration a 2000h ces bestiaux non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

naas a dit:


> Ouaouh... Dis donc l'etat des voitures... Ça sent la restauration a 2000h ces bestiaux non ?



Va savoir, en si mettant à 5-6 les 2000h sont largement calculées. 
Certaines sont encore en état de marche, _fonctionnement_ pour les puristes.
Surtout si on voit ce que les cubains ont su faire avec les guimbardes abandonnées par les amis ...


----------



## papadben (1 Octobre 2013)

Le photographe faisait une fixation sur les Impala 59?
Je peux comprendre.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2013)

papadben a dit:


> Le photographe faisait une fixation sur les Impala 59?
> Je peux comprendre.....



Mon père en a eu une ... blanche avec les sièges en skaï rouge ... je me souviens encore des boutons poussoirs de la radio en plastic beige et de sa lumière verdâtre !

Je dois encore avoir quelques photos qui traînent dans un des albums ... je cherche !:rateau:


----------



## naas (2 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon père en a eu une ... blanche avec les sièges en skaï rouge ... je me souviens encore des boutons poussoirs de la radio en plastic beige et de sa lumière verdâtre !
> 
> Je dois encore avoir quelques photos qui traînent dans un des albums ... je cherche !:rateau:


Envoie :style:


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2013)

'Tain 52 M&#8364; pour une GTO :sick: c'est hallucinant 52 millions !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2013)

naas a dit:


> 'Tain 52 M pour une GTO :sick: c'est hallucinant 52 millions !!!!



 ... Mais où t'as vu ça ???? ...

De mémoire, elle doit coûter aux environs de 125.000 Euros ... si tu parles bien de la Donkervoort GTO !


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2013)

Oops pardon, j'ai mal posté, il s'agit d'une ferrari 250 gto, tiens la 2eme donk GTO vient d'être livrée chez jasper
Donkiespeed.nl. Your ultimate Donkervoort information source.


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2013)

voila, j'ai le premier vrai problème avec le berlingo : un clou et hop un train de pneu a remplacer


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2013)

Pneus d'occcas mon garçon


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2013)

C'est quoi ces résultats de sondage ? :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2013)

naas a dit:


> C'est quoi ces résultats de sondage ? :mouais:



Un dommage collatéral du nouveau louque ?


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2013)

Videos :love:
les vidéos sont splendides


----------



## takamaka (5 Novembre 2013)

dans mes favs!

Pas de R25, mais un clin d'oeil sympa sur la R5 Turbo


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2013)

et après on va me demander pourquoi j'aime les sevens   

[YOUTUBE]Ad9arPad2BM#t=693[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2013)

dans un autre style que porsche (on est venu, on a roulé on a fait 6min57) voici la vidéo
nos amis de Mclaren _(prononcer aime scie la reine_) (c'est pas du rap ) font dans le ....nanh nanah on l'a fait sous 7min mais on te dira pas combien la la la lere euh 
[YOUTUBE]E9IWiTpWeiM[/YOUTUBE]
je crois le pire c'est la fois off alors on l'a fait hein ? oui non peut etre ? pathetique, par contre le bruit de la P1 :love:

bref monsieur ferrari tu me publie le temps de ta laferrari (le nom...) ? merci 

_(pss la zonda est en 6"47 )_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2013)

Perso, et dans un domaine (relativement !!!!:rateau plus accessible, la *Nissan GTR Nismo* me plairait bien aussi ...  ... Je crois qu'elle tourne un poil au-dessus des 7 min ... mais quel engin quand même !

Mais, si j'en avais les moyens, et dans un tout autre registre, je plongerais sur la *Morgan Plus 8* ... tiens, j'en ai la bave aux lèvres ...  (Mais c'est l'âge, probablement ...)


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2013)

Surtout tu vois le prix de la GTR et le prix de al P1, il n'y a pas photo, la GTR est un monstre de puissance, ils se sont tirés la bourre avec les 911 de serie pendant des mois sur qui allait le plus vite 

McLaren : 1.5 M$ 6"43 en slick
Nissan GTR: 0,14 M&#8364; 7"08

soit un facteur de 10 tout ça pour une différence de 25 secondes :mouais:
ou en d'autre termes pour 0,14M&#8364; tu fait le tour en 7"08 et pour gratter 25 secondes il te faut lacher 9 fois plus de fric :bebe:

_la morgan c'est une classe eu ou juste UK ?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> _la morgan c'est une classe eu ou juste UK ?_



Classe eu - 4,8 L 8 cylindres BMW et 390 CV - il y en a une neuve à vendre pas très loin de chez moi ... mais quand même +/- 100.000 Euros arghhhh ! (*)

(*) Mais rêver ne coûte pas cher !

Je ne l'ai pas essayée, mais je suis monté dedans ..... tidju, elle me va comme un gant !


----------



## naas (3 Février 2014)

A ce prix la tu peux acheter une donk GTO :love: 

_au fait top gear est de retour depuis hier  _


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2014)

en parlant de top gear pour ceux qui souhaitent le lire avec des sous titres en fr ou uk
Download Top Gear subtitles in English and other languages - Addic7ed.com


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2014)

alors en vrac, la 620R, 
[YOUTUBE]Dy1wsPZnxdk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ho8otFpsGYA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mrtgxO4Fh_A[/YOUTUBE]

et geneve et le show room de donk est sur google maps, c'est vraiment tout petit !


----------



## naas (16 Avril 2014)

les gens 

c'etait les jours donk hier 
en attendant nouvelle cible: superlight R300 S3, je vous tiens au courant :love: bon par contre le NCAP


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2014)

naas a dit:


> les gens
> 
> c'etait les jours donk hier
> en attendant nouvelle cible: superlight R300 S3, je vous tiens au courant :love: bon par contre le NCAP


cible en vue


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2014)

Petite voiture de police...








http://aliceadsl.gqmagazine.fr/spor...uand-la-police-italienne-roule-en-lambo/14223


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2014)

mais gros carton


----------



## naas (27 Mai 2014)

Remarquez bien que ce n'est pas le même modèle.


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2014)

naas a dit:


> Remarquez bien que ce n'est pas le même modèle.



mais ça feront quand même un carton


----------



## naas (27 Mai 2014)

les deux font un carton d'ailleurs

au fait les rumeurs de vente de caterham sont infondées, dixit hernandez lui même.
tant mieux la r300 piaffe d'impatience :love:


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2014)

C' est çà qu'il faut

Un truc qui te regarde avec des yeux bizarres que tu sais pas si çà souri ou si çà va te bouffer tout cru


----------



## naas (28 Mai 2014)

rahhh la CC100, V12 0 a 100 en moins de 4 secondes, miam miam
[YOUTUBE]uKVemR1UZZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2014)

tiens, c'est la 2 eme Caterham que je croise dans le val d'Oise


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2014)

macinside a dit:


> tiens, c'est la 2 eme Caterham que je croise dans le val d'Oise



pff ça devient commun 

au fait j'aurais besoin d'un coup de main en toshop, qui peux m'aider siouplait c'est pas un truc dur c'est plutôt une blague :rateau:


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2014)

Et voila le monstre est dans el garage, c'est une R300 superlight de chez caterham 
seconde main, 2800 bornes, 280 chevaux sous le capot, miam miam









tout ça parce que je regardais le prisonnier étant petit :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2014)

Le coupe batterie sur le côté ça fait un peu cheap, non ?


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le coupe batterie sur le côté ça fait un peu cheap, non ?



C'est cheap  le meme que sur les tracteur chez noraufeuvert  :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2015)

Gros mystère dans ma rue... Depuis ce matin la centralisation de toutes les voitures de la rue, (et des clients du bar d'en face, Merco, Jag, Porsche Cayenne, Jeep, sauf une grosse VW), ne fonctionne plus ! On fait 2 kilomètres pour tester et ça remarche. On revient à la maison, 'a marche pu ! Qu'est-ce qui tue les ondes des télécommandes ? 

Maintenant je vais tester la télé. La télé c'est infra rouge ça marche, le wifi, ça marche. 

Mais du wifi dans la rue on en est cerné, pourtant ça pourrait pas bouffer les centralisations. Le wifi c'est en milliers de GHerz, les bagnoles en centaines de MHerz 

Y en a qu'auraient une réponse ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y en a qu'auraient une réponse ?


Demande au èf-bi-aille, ils ont réponse à tout pour ce qui est du hacking.
si pas eux, à la si-aille-éh, mais ils sont plus spécialisés dans les armes de destruction massive.


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gros mystère dans ma rue... Depuis ce matin la centralisation de toutes les voitures de la rue, (et des clients du bar d'en face, Merco, Jag, Porsche Cayenne, Jeep, sauf une grosse VW), ne fonctionne plus ! On fait 2 kilomètres pour tester et ça remarche. On revient à la maison, 'a marche pu ! Qu'est-ce qui tue les ondes des télécommandes ?
> 
> Maintenant je vais tester la télé. La télé c'est infra rouge ça marche, le wifi, ça marche.
> 
> ...



D'après mon garagiste (Toyota), ça arrive parfois aux abords de banques, de casinos, ou d'autres établissements ayant recours à des brouilleurs à des fins de sécurité.

La mésaventure est arrivée à plusieurs de ses clients, toujours aux mêmes endroits, et le problème était toujours le même, se produisant de manière systématique et reproductible: le verrouillage central ne fonctionne pas, et impossible de démarrer la voiture dans le cas où celle-ci est équipée d'un démarrage par bouton (avec clé RFID). La solution est d'ouvrir la voiture à la clé et de la démarrer "en mode dégradé", càd en plaçant la clé dans le slot prévu pour ce genre d'éventualité ou au plus proche de l'antenne servant à détecter la clé.

Par ailleurs, il existe des dispositifs prisés par les voleurs de voitures permettant de "pirater" le signal des clés pour ouvrir et démarrer un véhicule.

Conclusions:
- peut-être qu'une banque ou je ne sais quoi a fait installer un tel dispositif dans ton quartier, et que sa puissance devrait être revue à la baisse.
- peut-être qu'un petit malin a reçu un brouilleur pour Noël (pas cher sur eBay...) et s'amuse avec ces jours. A noter qu'il existe des brouilleurs pour chaque usage, dépendant de la longueur d'onde du service à brouiller. Normal donc que le WiFi ne soit pas touché.
- peut-être qu'un voleur a essayé d'ouvrir toutes les bagnoles à la suite et ne sachant pas s'y prendre ou ayant du matos de merde, a tout déréglé. Va savoir. 


Commentaire de l'auteur, satisfait de sa prose: voilà un post "de qualité" pour célébrer ma 6000 contribution par ici.


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2015)

IMAX N'EXISTE PAS :O



après avoir lu ça je suis content d'avoir une voiture avec pas trop d'électronique 

sinon mon berlingo tourne comme un charme c'est toujours rigolo d'avoir à coté de moi des boulets en Saxo VTS ou 106 16S qui font les cons et ne savent pas que j'ai le même moteur qu'eux, certes ma culasse est plus petite (j'ai 110 ch contre 120 ch), le couple maxi des 2 moteurs est le même sauf que le l'ai à 4000 tours pour moi et contre 5200 tours pour les Saxo / 106 :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2015)

Nouvelle recru pour les poulets : Porsche 911 Carrera 4S http://9legends.com/porsche-remporte-l-appel-d-offres-pour-la-gendarmerie/


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2015)

Mackie, le premier avril c'était hier....


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2015)

Oublie pas que j'ai un Tardis donc c'est tout les jours le premier avril ! allons y !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2015)

ça m'arrange que l'on soit le 1er Avril tous les jours
je suis né le 1er Avril alors des cadeaux tous les jours  !!!

A votre bon coeur


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2015)

Espérons que la future alpine leur soit attribuée par contre 

Tiens en parlant de voitures :
Un désigner a eu l'idée de faire une Caterham en Lego et soumettre son idée pour une fabrication en série. Caterham a récemment apporté son support c'est dire le sérieux du projet.
Il faut 10000 votes pour que Lego étudie la faisabilité et commercialisation alors .... Votez 

https://ideas.lego.com/projects/87703


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2015)

Tiens, je viens de trouver une occaz' qui va m'être très utile en ce début de printemps...


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2015)

La tonte à vitesse lumière...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2015)

J'aime bien la couleur


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2015)

Gkartan modo ?!
´tain j'ai dû hiberner pour louper tout ca


----------



## patlek (5 Avril 2015)

naas a dit:


> Gkartan modo ?!
> ´tain j'ai dû hiberner pour louper tout ca



Boaaafff... meme pas peur!
La preuve:





gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, je viens de trouver une occaz' qui va m'être très utile en ce début de printemps...




On dirait une motocrotte...


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, je viens de trouver une occaz' qui va m'être très utile en ce début de printemps...




moi c'est les mains dans le cambouis, dans l'ordre des dernières réparations :

- Bobine d'allumage
- vidange moteur (le garage qui a fait la précédente vidange a niquer le filetage du bouchon de vidange, mais le carter d'huile d'avait rien, ouf !)
- bougies
- tube de reniflard
- filtre à Air






dans pas longtemps : filtre à essence dès que j'ai accès à une fosse et nettoyage du boitier papillon + vidange des circuits de refroidissement, freins et DA  en faite la mécanique c'est super simple sur ma voiture


----------



## Roberto Vendez (7 Mai 2015)

Oooooh je passe ici pour signaler que j'ai acheté* une vieille voiture du siècle dernier (juste quelques mois avant la modernité), mais qui est un avion de chasse suréquipé !
Une Volvo V40 T4 avec un moteur turbo de 200 ch.


Pour les dédicaces à venir, je vous tiens au courant des points de permis qu'il me restera cet été.
 





* Et… d'ailleurs, à un mec qui a trainé ses basques ici, c'est sur Macgé que nous nous sommes connus, et ce n'est pas la seule rencontre déterminantes que j'y ai faite…


----------



## papadben (7 Mai 2015)

http://forum.univers-volvo.com
Je n'aime pas les modernes....
Mais va faire un tour là bas....
Enfin si tu veux, ou jusqu'à ta première panne......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2015)

Depuis quelques jours je croise dans les rues de Bordeaux une Renault Twizy.






Preuve qu'il y en a qui achètent cette mobylette à 4 roues et avec un toit.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (7 Mai 2015)

papadben a dit:


> http://forum.univers-volvo.com
> Je n'aime pas les modernes....
> Mais va faire un tour là bas....
> Enfin si tu veux, ou jusqu'à ta première panne......



Ah chouette, merci !
On m'avait parlé de « Volvoforlife », que j'irai voir aussi…

Stroccol !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2015)

j'aime bien cette Volvo symbole de sécurité 
a mes début de permis , j'ai conduit des Volvo avec le systeme  overdrive 
le petit bouton sur le levier de vitesse 

de bon souvenir


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2015)

À qui a appartenu cette 365C ?


----------



## g.robinson (16 Septembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À qui a appartenu cette 365C ?


Elle me fait penser à la Rolls de Lenon.
Sinon j'ai trouvé sur cette page.
Il semblerait que c'est un certain Dave Richards qui fît la peinture. Existe-t-il un lien avec la pochette de Sweet Smoke just a Poke ????
En tout cas fallait osé. Je m'imagine sortir de chez Porsche et aller me faire faire une peinture dans ce genre. Je pense que je me ferait traiter de fou. Mais bon je ne suis pas une star des 70's ;-)


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2015)

g.robinson a dit:


> Sinon j'ai trouvé sur cette page.



Bingo 

http://www.tdg.ch/monde/La-Porsche-psychedelique-de-Janis-Joplin-aux-encheres/story/20159758


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2015)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bingo
> 
> http://www.tdg.ch/monde/La-Porsche-psychedelique-de-Janis-Joplin-aux-encheres/story/20159758



Argh ! La voiture ayant appartenu à ma "chouchoute" ... ...  Malheureusement, je n'ai pas le fric !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas le fric !



Fric ou pas, si on veut se faire plaisir, on doit de nos jours éviter les bagnoles qui ont un moulin à café comme moteur. Euro 6 ou pas, le jour viendra où ils devront mettre des filtres à particules sur les moteurs GDI. Tout ça pour tirer le fric des poches des bagnolards.

Et dire qu'ils ont débuté avec la fabrication de moulins à café ... j'vais pas les nommer, hein 
Ce n'est pas en créant une marque bling bling que cela ira en s'améliorant. En tous les cas ils ont trouvé toutes les excuses pour supprimer la suspension hydraulique.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2015)

Il y a tellement d'accessoires qui disparaissent dans une voiture d'une fabrication a l'autre ( filet de coffre , alume cigare ect ), ça en devient lamentable de devoir payer pour avoir une roue de secours


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2015)

g.robinson a dit:


> Elle me fait penser à la Rolls de Lenon.
> Sinon j'ai trouvé sur cette page.


Je me disais bien qu'elle devait appartenir à quelqu'un qui fumait de la bonne 
Pourtant elle semblait préferer les Mercedes


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2015)

Un bon souvenir cette voiture


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2015)

J'ai retrouvé Choupette... 



​


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé Choupette...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


choupette est très discrète


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2016)

Voilà Choupette sortie des limbes...



​


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2016)

Mais elle est magnifique, tu sors en club ou pas trop ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mars 2016)

naas a dit:


> Mais elle est magnifique, tu sors en club ou pas trop ?



Pas à moi, vue à Ars-en-Ré


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2016)

Très belle


----------



## naas (12 Mars 2016)

Eh eh préparez votre liste au papa noël 
https://ideas.lego.com/blogs/blog


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (31 Mars 2016)

Quelle horror
https://twitter.com/iyad_elbaghdadi/status/715215713624047617/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2016)

lapin compris


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2016)

Miam miam 
http://m.programme-tv.net/news/tv/9...ur-la-serie-d-amazon-qui-fait-peur-a-netflix/

Il m'a fallu 4 visionnages pour comprendre la blague du bras cassé


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2016)

Faut aimer le vroum-vroum : 3 saisons, 12 épisodes par saison, 60 euros par épisode : 2160 roros...


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2016)

Tiens je passe par ici.

En ce moment je suis une emission sur Youtube qui s'appelle RoadKill ! je vous la conseille...


----------



## rizoto (5 Mars 2017)

Vous pensez quoi de la nouvelle renault alpine


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2017)

elle est pas donnée !!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2017)

Elle a de la gueule


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2017)

avec toute l'électronique qu'il doit y avoir la dedans les acheteurs n'ont pas fini d'avoir des emmerdes. Quand j'en ai eu marres des miens avec mes Renault, je suis parti chez Mercedes. Ben c'est pas mieux. enfin si j'ai pas de soucis mécaniques comme j'ai pu en avoir avec mes 3 Renault successive, mais la fiabilité de tout ce qui est électrique ou électronique n'est pas meilleur...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2017)

Nous ne trouvons plus beaucoup de voiture sans électronique


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous ne trouvons plus beaucoup de voiture sans électronique



Affirmation hâtive : 




​c'est draga à l'œuvre pour la seconde voiture du foyer 

Du sturpre oui, de l'électro-nique(?) non !


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Pas mal la rousse !!! 

Sinon moi, j'suis un latin ... l'orgie que j'pratique, l'orgie !


----------



## rizoto (9 Avril 2017)

Niveau fiabilite, c'est toujouts difficile d'etre objectif...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

rizoto a dit:


> Niveau fiabilite, c'est toujouts difficile d'etre objectif...



Pas facile avec cette électronique


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous ne trouvons plus beaucoup de voiture sans électronique


caterham rocks


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2017)

Porsche a assemblé sa millionième 911


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2017)

Y'en a un qui s'en est procuré une... décapotable par temps de pluie : 







​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

Oui et un modèle de pré série pas encore dans le commerce


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

Vraiment très belle cette DS7


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2017)

La voiture la plus chère du monde


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2017)

La "Kar-masutra"


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2017)

un p'tit tour de Spyder sur les routes du Doubs (hein Jura ) avec mon Spyder


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2017)

J'aurais peux être la chance de te croiser un jour 
Belle vidéo


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2017)

Automobile | Richard Hammond, star de Top Gear, victime d'un grave ...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2017)

Ah merd...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2017)

Audi parie sur l'alterno-démarreur


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2017)

Ah que de souvenirs


----------



## CBi (26 Juin 2017)

52 ans avant d'acheter ma première voiture. Je ne regrette pas d'avoir attendu


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2017)

CBi a dit:


> 52 ans avant d'acheter ma première voiture. Je ne regrette pas d'avoir attendu
> Voir la pièce jointe 114930



Faut souhaiter qu'elle ne soit pas équipée par ce fournisseur... Takata, numéro 2 mondial des airbags, finit emporté par le scandale


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2017)

et c'est quoi comme voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2017)

Oui c'est quoi cette merveille ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2017)

Bon , pas de news


----------



## patlek (30 Juin 2017)

Dinky Toys


----------



## CBi (1 Juillet 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut souhaiter qu'elle ne soit pas équipée par ce fournisseur... Takata, numéro 2 mondial des airbags, finit emporté par le scandale


Celle qui est sur la photo, ça ne risque pas ;-) Sur la même en plus grand, j'ai vérifié = pas de problème.


Powerdom a dit:


> et c'est quoi comme voiture ?







Maserati Quattroporte


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2017)

Voiture commandée


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2017)

Système étonnant :Des ingénieurs russes créent un nouveau type de véhicule tout-terrain... mais qui semble efficace !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2017)

C'est pratique et ça n'abime pas les routes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2017)

Là, je craque !!!!! (si j'en avais les moyens, bien entendu !  )
Ford Mustang GT4 sur base Mustang V8 .... Argh !


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Là, je craque !!!!! (si j'en avais les moyens, bien entendu !  )
> Ford Mustang GT4 sur base Mustang V8 .... Argh !


C'est marrant, je suis vraiment pas fan des américaines. C'est toujours un peu too much ☺️


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2017)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est marrant, je suis vraiment pas fan des américaines. C'est toujours un peu too much ☺️


Pareil. Une Aston-Martin Vantage, ça c'est la classe. Mais c'est vrai que la Mustang a de la gueule.


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2017)

J'ai recement essaye Tesla et passat GTE! c'est quand même sympa l'electrique.


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2017)

J'essaie de convaincre ma femme pour une Renault Zoe mais elle veut une Volvo XC60 ... c'est plus sûr ...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2017)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai recement essaye Tesla et passat GTE! c'est quand même sympa l'electrique.



Sympa la Tesla


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2017)

rizoto a dit:


> J'essaie de convaincre ma femme pour une Renault Zoe mais elle veut une Volvo XC60 ... c'est plus sûr ...



La solution qui devrait recueillir l'ensemble des suffrages : Polestar 1, le coupé hybride rechargeable de Volvo 

Pensez à vos escapades idylliques : Polestar 1 : un coupé hybride de 600 ch pour 2019


----------



## rizoto (18 Octobre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La solution qui devrait recueillir l'ensemble des suffrages : Polestar 1, le coupé hybride rechargeable de Volvo
> 
> Pensez à vos escapades idylliques : Polestar 1 : un coupé hybride de 600 ch pour 2019



Volvo c'est cool mais c'est plus trop la familliale sûre, robuste et "accessible". la marque s'est pas mal embourgeoisée.
C'est positif mais chaque fois que je vais chez un concessionnaire, je me sens pauvre. 

De plus les moteurs hybrides sont deja dispo...


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voiture commandée



?! Quoi ?!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2017)

Un petit cadeau pour Noël ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2017)

Celle essayée était bleue métal foncé : 





Lotus Evora 400  

Ahurissante en tenue de cap en virage sur une petite route de campagne humide et sinueuse à souhait : je pensais serrer les fesses, même pas !  

Et pour se rendre chez le concessionnaire Lotus de Munich : 500 Abarth qui nous a permis de croiser à 217 km/h sur l'autoroute ! 

L'Allemagne ne manque pas d'avantages...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2017)

Profite en bien car en France


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Profite en bien car en France



On veut épargner entre 300 et 400 morts par an...
Mais _en même temps_, on ne sécurise pas les passages à niveau, on vend des clopes à 70 000 morts par an. Tout le monde connait au moins un mort par la clope...


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On veut épargner entre 300 et 400 morts par an...
> Mais _en même temps_, on ne sécurise pas les passages à niveau, on vend des clopes à 70 000 morts par an. Tout le monde connait au moins un mort par la clope...


hb2222222222222222222222222 sors de ce corps !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> hb2222222222222222222222222 sors de ce corps !



Nooooon, je suis maudit


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'Allemagne ne manque pas d'avantages...


Ca roule n'importe comment sur l'autoroute... sauf a rouler a 5/6h du matin.
Et pour beaucoup, les types qui croisent a 200/250 km/h, tu les croises de nouveau sur la voie centrale 30 minutes /1h plus tard.

Conduire en Allemagne, c'est tout sauf relax, et bien que le pourcentage de voitures allant vraiment vite (~> 180 km/h), c'est une collection de pratique a risque. Se faire prendre en sandwich (moins de 10 metres devant et derrieres) a plus de 200 km/h, tres peu pour moi.

Par contre, les controles de vitesse, c'est vraiment de la rigolade du cote de Munich...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2017)

Malus sur les voitures d'occasion


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Conduire en Allemagne, c'est tout sauf relax, et bien que le pourcentage de voitures allant vraiment vite (~> 180 km/h), c'est une collection de pratique a risque. Se faire prendre en sandwich (moins de 10 metres devant et derrieres) a plus de 200 km/h, tres peu pour moi.
> Par contre, les controles de vitesse, c'est vraiment de la rigolade du cote de Munich...



Le concessionnaire est à environ 30/35 kms de Münich (Anzing ?). Aller vers 13/14 h, obligation de rouler "normalement". Retour vers 16h45 et route assez libre pour se lâcher sans aucun risque.
Pour les contrôles, mon pilote s'est déjà fait avoir 2 fois dans le petit bled du concessionnaire !

Sinon, les acheteurs de ces voitures demandent au garage de reprendre leur véhicule précédent, ce qui n'est accepté que si ce sont des véhicules de la même catégorie. Mon pilote m'avait dit, pendant la balade, qu'il ne prendrait jamais de Porsche car la visibilité était très réduite par rapport à celle de la Lotus. J'ai pu le vérifier de retour de l'essai, c'est spectaculaire ! La ceinture de caisse est haute, ce qui fait que la visibilité avant est riquiqui, et latéralement très réduite latéralement : tu sais ce qui te reste à faire...


----------



## patlek (21 Décembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et pour se rendre chez le concessionnaire Lotus de Munich : 500 Abarth qui nous a permis de croiser à 217 km/h sur l'autoroute !



Attendez que j' ai ma tesla, je vous doublerais à 400 Km/h.

"Poussez vous!!! dégagesz de ma voie!!!! RHAAAA... les tacots!!!!!"


----------



## Le docteur (9 Janvier 2018)

Marrant que l'imminente limitation à 80 des routes à double sens bla-bla... n'ait pas été abordée ici. 
Les geeks se foutent de ce genre de choses?

Je m'attendais à un tollé sur Igen, mais rien non plus (ça c'est étonnant). 

Pour tout dire je m'attendais à un gros hiatus entre MacG et iGeneration.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Marrant que l'imminente limitation à 80 des routes à double sens bla-bla... n'ait pas été abordée ici.
> Les geeks se foutent de ce genre de choses?.



Les geeks, peut-être !
Les contribuables, certainement pas : coût de la plaisanterie 40 millions d'€ ! 

Il eut été préférable d'utiliser ces fonds à rendre les routes concernées moins dangereuses...
Sans remonter à Cugnot, l'automobile a fait quelques progrès en matière de sécurité ! 

Pourquoi ne pas faire comme au Danemark ? Ils ont sécurisé leurs routes (rails et terre-pleins) avant de porter la limitation de vitesse à 90 km/h. 
La limite était auparavant fixée à 80 km/h... 

Il n'y aurait dans ce pays dont les fonctionnaires sont assurément plus intelligents que les nôtres (épargnés par l'ENA), que 4 à 5 radars mobiles... et une accidentologie bien inférieure à la nôtre !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Le docteur (10 Janvier 2018)

J'ai vu des chiffres qui ne semblent pas concorder pour l'Allemagne.
En jetant un œil au tiercé gagnant je remarque qu'on en a un (Royaume Uni) qui pratique des vitesses supérieures sur les routes  aux nôtres et que l'autre (la Suède) module en réalité ses 80 km/h en les élevant à 90, voire 100 sur certains axes.
Pour ce qui est de l'alcool, les rosbifs et les vikings ne se privent pas autant que nous et permettent un 0,8g (ce qui me semble raisonnable). Seuls les maltais font les bichons et interdisent quasi totalement la picole (0,2g).
Je vois deux tendances dans ces trois pays :
1. Ralentir plus que nous les poids-lourds
2. Garder des vitesses plus raisonnables sur les voies rapides (bon, pour Malte c'est réglé, ils n'ont pas d'autoroutes, les autres c'est ≈110 et 120).


Autre petite subtilité chez nos voisins d'outre-manche : ils laissent le flic exercer son jugement et appliquer au cas par cas la tolérance de 10%. Nous on est en train de virer panopticon et punition automatique.

Je crois qu'on commence à avoir un gros problème en France. De plus, plus on fait dans la répression plus les gens deviennent cons, apparemment.

Si je lis tout ça et que je tiens pas compte de qu'on me dit en France j'en conclurais que les deux choses les plus dangereuses sont les voies rapides trop rapides et les poids-lourds. Mais je dois avoir l'esprit mal tourné.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je crois qu'on commence à avoir un gros problème en France. De plus, plus on fait dans la répression plus les gens deviennent cons, apparemment.



Il n'y a pas de problème, mais uniquement une solution : #801


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je crois qu'on commence à avoir un gros problème en France. De plus, plus on fait dans la répression plus les gens deviennent cons, apparemment.



Sans vouloir te vexer, ta phrase est un peu longue. Elle pourrait être raccourcie juste à :


> les gens deviennent cons


----------



## Le docteur (11 Janvier 2018)

Oui. Mais ici ils ne deviennent pas cons tout seuls. Je voulais marquer l’interaction.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2018)

http://www.leprogres.fr/france-monde/2018/01/11/80-km-h-combien-ca-coute-et-combien-ca-rapporte


----------



## Le docteur (15 Janvier 2018)

Ouais, mais compter là-dessus reviendrait à donner du crédit à la théorie du complot des vaches à lait.
En quelques mois on va être plus flashés que des bios taïwanais.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> 1 *.*    maintenant on gaze les singes
> j'ai bien lu tout l'article et regardé la vidéo, l'écrivaine en question ne dit pas si il y a des libraires au Nigéria ni combien il y en a.
> Le souci c'est que dès qu'on pose une question de ce type on se fait taxer de raciste, ce qui coupe court à toute discussion.



Pas que les singes : Volkswagen aurait aussi conduit des tests sur des humains : le gouvernement allemand condamne


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2018)

Ah les traditions c'est quelque chose...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2018)




----------



## flotow (30 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 119602
> Voir la pièce jointe 119602


Je trouve ça quand même assez laid, comme la plupart des véhicules de cette catégorie !

Bon sinon j'ai vu des BM série 7 équipée pour la conduite autonome. Deux fois à deux minutes d'intervalle !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2018)

Sympa le BM serie 7

J'ai craqué pour un 3008  , Je lui trouve une bonne gueule


----------



## flotow (2 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa le BM serie 7
> 
> J'ai craqué pour un 3008  , Je lui trouve une bonne gueule



Je ne suis pas en train de regarder les nouvelles voitures, sauf peut être celle de la C3 

La C3 III ainsi que sa version Aircross ont quand même bien changé par rapport à la C3 II 
Par contre, entre le 70ch et le 110ch c'est seulement 5 secondes de différences sur le 0/100 et 30 km/h de plus en vitesse max. Ca augmente le prix pour pas grand chose finalement, en roulant en France, ça ne doit faire absolument aucune différence, sauf en montagne.
Mais 190 km/h en C3, a part en ligne droite ou en route peu sinueuse… je n'essayerai pas trop. Déjà qu'à 150 km/h elle se déporte pas mal  Mais 70ch pour monter (seul à bord !!) au col du Stelvio, c'était di-ffi-cile.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Février 2018)

Nous on reste dans le familial et la moto...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Nous on reste dans le familial et la moto...



Le nouveau 3008 ca reste famille?


La mienne
https://forums.macg.co/threads/ios-...tacts-sur-peugeot-3008.1296927/#post-13188331


----------



## Le docteur (3 Février 2018)

Oui, désolé ! Effectivement. J'ai un peu de mal à m'y retrouver en voitures.
On a une Sharan, en ce qui nous concerne (quand on voit les emmerdements que VW a encore eu avec ses tests sur le Diesel...)
C'est une bonne voiture. Usage familial, certes (gosses, chien ou assimilé, transport presque en commun dans le village). Mais c'est une bonne bagnole, avec ce qu'il faut de puissance (linéaire soit, mais ça ne me dérange pas et ça tracte bien), possibilité d'atteler, bonne tenue de route, consommation réduite et... beaucoup de place (a priori pas beaucoup de concurrents sur ce point, si je juge sur mes anciennes recherches) avec une habitabilité réelle. J'ai assez mal pris le fait de me sentir "coincé" par la courbe de l'avant dans des voitures a priori grand formal, ce n'est pas le cas avec les Sharan/alhambra.
C'est la version 150CV diesel (pas bien ! mais quand on voit la consommation de 1,5 fois plus en essence, ça calme un peu).


----------



## Le docteur (3 Février 2018)

Personnellement pour les courbes de puissance je suis fan du linéaire (en gros Honda,en bécane), voire du "progressif" (Suzuki). 
Les machins qui arrachent direct, j'ai tendance à penser qu'on est plus dans l'impression de puissance que dans la puissance utilisable.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Les petits moteurs essence ,commence a avoir du succès , quand je vois que le 1.2 Puretech 130 cv de chez PSA  qui remporte beaucoup de succès dans les ventes actuelles !
Allons nous sur la fin du diesel  ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Février 2018)

Ca me fait mal de le dire dans ma situation (deux diesel, un "nouveau" et un "ancien" et deux gros moteurs) mais c'est sans doute à souhaiter.
J'aimerais seulement qu'un gouvernement soit capable de dire "stop" aux industriels au lieu de les laisser vendre et ensuite taper sur les particuliers.
Ca s'inscrit dans la logique déjà ancienne de déport des efforts sur les particuliers pendant qu'on favorise les entreprises (privatisation des bénéfices, mutualisation des coûts).


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2018)

Pour info , le petit 1.2   130 cv  chez PSA 

PSA , ne suis pas , et achète les moteurs en chine 

Made in France ??


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Personnellement pour les courbes de puissance je suis fan du linéaire (en gros Honda,en bécane), voire du "progressif" (Suzuki).
> Les machins qui arrachent direct, j'ai tendance à penser qu'on est plus dans l'impression de puissance que dans la puissance utilisable.



Je suis de ton avis , j'aime le Diesel , le couple et la relance  ,comme je le dis , les petit moteur essence sont super 

du couple et de la puissance , la conduite n'est pad la mème


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2018)

Tesla (rouge)... vole : Falcon Heavy, le nouveau coup de poker d'Elon Musk 

Petite remarque : l'engin utilisé n'est pas la fusée la plus puissante jamais produite. La Saturn V qui a servi pour la conquête lunaire était 3 fois plus puissante (140t en orbite basse)


----------



## Le docteur (8 Février 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (8 Février 2018)

Comment poubelliser l'espace 

Ca me rappelle un certain générique


----------



## Le docteur (8 Février 2018)

Mais sans rire, c’est un fan de_ Métal Hurlant_, Musk ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2018)

PV de stationnement : la double peine est illégale


----------



## Le docteur (11 Février 2018)

C’est vrai pour le diesel. C’est dommage que ce soit une merde. J’aime bien aussi le caractère moteur. 
Comme en bécane je regarde le couple avant la puissance...


----------



## Le docteur (11 Février 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> PV de stationnement : la double peine est illégale



Quand tu vois que nous on doit y réfléchir à deux fois avant de virer un gamin de classe parce que si on comptait lui ajouter une heure de colle un avocat peut débarquer pour dire qu’il a déjà été sanctionné...


----------



## Le docteur (11 Février 2018)

De toute manière, maintenant la règle tend à être  qu’on ne doit pas le virer sauf cas de mise en danger de notre personne ou des autres gamins. 
On est encore quelques-uns à inclure : perturbation lourde du cours par l’élève. Et les parents veulent qu’on vire à tout va ... sauf leur gosse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Marrant que l'imminente limitation à 80 des routes à double sens bla-bla... n'ait pas été abordée ici.
> Les geeks se foutent de ce genre de choses?



Ils auraient bien tort quand on peut constater sur quelles bases ont été prises cette décision : Le rapport secret sur le 80 km/h éventé  

Rien n'égale un  fonctionnaire français...
... pour ponctionner le cochon de payant sans se priver lui-même pour autant ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2018)

Vous faites confiance a votre compteur ou a votre GPS ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2018)

Une pub sur un fond de Marseillaise


----------



## pouppinou (13 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous faites confiance a votre compteur ou a votre GPS ?


Je m'en remets à ma bonne étoile


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous faites confiance a votre compteur ou a votre GPS ?



Une boussole c'est comme un compteur de vitesse : une aiguille dans les deux cas ! 

Mais c'est pas une raison pour confondre...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2018)

Je dis juste cela car aujourd'hui je roulais au régulateur a 134 KM/h  et Coyote n'annonce  129 KM/H

Qui croire ??


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> et Coyote n'annonce 129 KM/H


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous faites confiance a votre compteur ou a votre GPS ?



Euh à Coyote ? j'ai bon ?


----------



## flotow (14 Février 2018)

Here Drive, quand je l'utilise.
J'ai souvent -- comme valeur sur l'autoroute 

A 136 au régulateur je suis entre 130 et 131 en vitesse réelle.
Idem, 94 pour 90.

Une fois que tu connais les paliers, pas vraiment besoin du GPS a chaque fois.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2018)

Pas mal cette nouvelle 508 

http://www.leprogres.fr/france-monde/2018/02/22/la-508-eveille-les-appetits-de-peugeot


----------



## flotow (25 Février 2018)

Sur les nouvelles Peugeot, ça se coupe les lumières sur le tableau de bord ?
J'ai passé une 3008 ou une 5008, je ne sais pas, et c'était un vrai sapin de noel en pleine nuit, avec même un filet bleu tout autour de la casquette !!!

Je sais qu'il y en a qui conduisent avec l'écran du GPS intégré allumé... mais quand même 

Voilà, c'est tout !
(je demande car je conduis de nuit avec uniquement le compteur de vitesse allumé + rétro éclairage des quelques boutons de la console, avec la luminosité au minimum)


----------



## flotow (26 Février 2018)

Je viens d'essayer la 208 Style en essence (82 ch). Le volant est tout-pe-tit.
Elle est donnée pour 178 km/h mais c'est comme si elle était bloquée a 170 !! En tout cas, elle atteint les 160 km/h sans trop peiner.
Et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une cassette pour le bruit du moteur.

Pour répondre a moitié a ma question d'hier : il semblerai que tout ne puisse pas s'éteindre (l'écran principal), mais le bandeau bleu, oui (un petit bouton super mal foutu, à gauche).
Pour la 208, il faudra que j'essaye ce soir... mais le mode Dark ne coupe que l'écran, pas les compteurs.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2018)

Tout fout l'camp : La justice allemande autorise les grandes villes à bannir les véhicules diesel polluants


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2018)

Automobile/Diesel : Pourquoi tu tousses plus?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2018)

La limitation de vitesse à 80 km/h arrive


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2018)

Jura va devoir reporter la visite qu'il avait prévue : Salon auto de Genève : les hôtesses sexy n'ont plus la cote


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jura va devoir reporter la visite qu'il avait prévue : Salon auto de Genève : les hôtesses sexy n'ont plus la cote



Jura connait des endroits a Genève pour voir de belles femmes


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jura connait des endroits a Genève pour voir de belles femmes



... mais le tarif est beaucoup plus que 16 CHF


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mars 2018)

Je devrais être content de la fin de cette beaufitude. 
Mais j'aurais voulu qu'elle soit vaincu par l'intelligence, au lieu de ça, c'est par du puritanisme tout aussi con.


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2018)

Quelqu'un a 2,65 patates (hors options, assurance, amendes et carburant) à claquer ?

Franchement, à part l'exposer dans une vitrine et se la péter un max, que peut-on faire d'un tel engin ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Quelqu'un a 2,65 patates (hors options, assurance, amendes et carburant) à claquer ?
> Franchement, à part l'exposer dans une vitrine et se la péter un max, que peut-on faire d'un tel engin ?



Si tu n'étais pas si pingre, tu pourrais l'acheter et l'offrir à notre ministre de l'écologie afin qu'il puisse enrichir sa collection : Nicolas Hulot, un ministre de l'Ecologie qui possède six voitures (pas ...


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2018)

35 litres en ville !!!!
Et je râle sur les 5l de mon 650 (4,7 en ce moment)...


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Si tu n'étais pas si pingre, tu pourrais l'acheter et l'offrir à notre ministre de l'écologie afin qu'il puisse enrichir sa collection : Nicolas Hulot, un ministre de l'Ecologie qui possède six voitures (pas ...


Si tu pouvais nous lâcher un peu la grappe avec la politique, surtout que ton info n'est pas neuve... 
Ici on parle vroum vroum. Retourne donc au comptoir faire le duettiste avec hb222222


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2018)

L'originalité de ton commentaire ne méritait pas mieux !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'originalité de ton commentaire ne méritait pas mieux !


J'aime aussi


----------



## pouppinou (12 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Quelqu'un a 2,65 patates (hors options, assurance, amendes et carburant) à claquer ?
> 
> Franchement, à part l'exposer dans une vitrine et se la péter un max, que peut-on faire d'un tel engin ?



Ce faire plaisir en allant sur les circuits et faire des rassemblements entre passionnés par exemple lors d'épreuves de courses.
Je t'invite à venir sur une épreuve comme les 24H du Mans Automobiles pour voir ce type de Super Car évoluer en dynamique, c'est autre chose qu'en statique dans un showroom ou un salon automobile. Je me souviendrais longtemps d'avoir croisé une Bugatti Veron sur la route, et pourtant je croise régulièrement des Super Cars là où j'habite, c'est tout bonnement plus qu'une oeuvre d'art car contrairement à un tableau, elle fait vibrer tous tes sens. En plus c'est une oeuvre d'art avec laquelle "tu" peux jouer .
En la croisant j'avais fait demi-tour pour la suivre, elle c'était arrêtée à une petite station service de campagne pour faire le plein. C'était un journaliste qui était au volant, il l'avait en essai toute la semaine des 24H du Mans Automobiles. Une impression de puissance et de bestialité dans un écrin de velours tant que tu roules normalement, à peine audible. Par contre dès que le pied se met à jouer alors là c'est mister Hyde !

Après, si tu n'aimes pas les oeuvres d'art ou que tu n'aimes pas les Super Cars alors je peux comprendre que tu trouves ça très futile.


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2018)

J'apprécie les œuvres d'art, mais si j'avais les moyens ce n'est pas une Bugatti que je m'offrirai. 
Je comprends parfaitement qu'un journaliste prenne son pied avec, mais parmi les acheteurs de l'engin, combien vont effectivement la faire rouler selon ses possibilités (1500 ch quand même) et combien vont les stocker dans un bunker que ce soit pour les admirer, les montrer aux happy few ou attendre qu'elles prennent de la valeur tel un Picasso ?


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mars 2018)

Une spéciale dédicace pour @Romuald 

Mais à quoi cela peut-il bien servir !!! Et qui va acheter ça si ça sort vraiment !!!
Non franchement ?! 






LAMBORGHINI TERZO MILLENNIO​


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Mais à quoi cela peut-il bien servir


A plein de choses puisque c'est un concept. 

Mais dieu qu'elle est moche. T'tes façons Lamborghini n'a jamais fait plus belle que la Miura


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mars 2018)

En plus elle serait recalée avec leur M...E de C.T. pour défaut de carrossage 

PS : J'en profite pour remercier l'état (oui mais c'est pas nous c'est l'Europe ) d'avoir augmenté les points de contrôles inutiles (les femmes devraient manifester car maintenant les défauts de carrosserie entre en ligne de compte ) et bien évidemment les tarifs de 20%. 
Les motards tenez bon !!!
PS2 : Ferait mieux de mettre un C.T. sur les GC Apple


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2018)

Roh pas belle quand même, par contre c’est comme la zonda, pas homologué circuit et pas homologué ville, bref faut acheter un circuit avec [emoji16]


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2018)

Vivement la vitesse a 80 Km/h


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2018)

Bah sur les petites routes 90 ou 80 il y encore de quoi se faire plaisir


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mars 2018)

*Le chauffeur, le radar et l’ex*​Le radar automatique l’a mal pris. Mettez-vous à sa place : il est peu plaisant d’être l’objet d’un doigt d’honneur. Aussi l’automobiliste auteur de ce geste incongru à l’égard du terrible engin, risque la prison pour « outrage à une personne chargée d’une mission de service public ». Non que la justice juge qu’une machine soit une personne. Mais le parquet a considéré que le délit était constitué « par extension » : l’offense concernait aussi les fonctionnaires chargés de visualiser les images. Le chauffeur, lui, a plaidé la bonne foi dans une défense digne d’une comédie de boulevard : il se disputait avec sa compagne, celle-ci lui parlait de son ex à qui le doigt était donc destiné. En tout cas, on fera désormais très attention lors d’une prise de bec avec un feu rouge.

_M. Schifres©l'Opinion_​


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2018)

Renault veut réinventer la formule 1


----------



## pouppinou (24 Mars 2018)

A part la coque transparente je ne vois pas de nouveautés.
Par contre le titre est raccord, effectivement, tout ça dans une Formule 1 est nouveau. Et c'est bien de bousculer un petit peu tout ce beau monde. On reviendrait enfin à l'essence même de cette Formule 1, la Formule ultime des prototypes. Par contre il va falloir  réécrire tout le règlement.
En Championnat du Monde d'Endurance Auto ça fait bien longtemps que les hybrides en tout genre existent ou comme la Nissan Zeod RC qui a réalisé un tour complet en 100% électrique des 13,6km du circuit du Mans avec une pointe à 300km/h en 2014, alors que la toute dernière génération de Formule E annoncée dernièrement n'atteindra "que" 280km/h en vitesse de pointe.


Ou bien avec la Panoz Green4U GT-EV qui était annoncée pour les 24H du Mans 2018, mais finalement je ne la vois pas sur la liste des engagés qui contrairement au Championnat de Formule E où ils changent de voiture pour faire un "ravitaillement", la Panoz aurait des batteries à cassette interchangeable pour le ravitaillement.
C'est vraiment très ambitieux de la part de Don Panoz quand on voit la puissance des Hybrides avec des moyennes au tours de près de 250 km/h et des pointes dépassent les 340 km/h depuis qu'ils ont rajouté des chicanes sur la longue ligne droite des Hunaudières. Avant c'était des pointes à plus de 400km/h... pendant 24H ! Et on ose appeler ça des automobiles, moi j'appelle ça un TGV ou AGV .


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2018)

«Elle est où ma caisse ?»: une puissante avalanche détruit un parking en Russie


----------



## pouppinou (31 Mars 2018)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2018)

Mon épicerie est fermée jusqu'à mardi. 
Qui peut me dépanner en papier attrape-mouches : Un insecte écrasé contre le pare-brise de la Tesla pose la question de la vie dans l'espace ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mon épicerie est fermée jusqu'à mardi.
> Qui peut me dépanner en papier attrape-mouches : Un insecte écrasé contre le pare-brise de la Tesla pose la question de la vie dans l'espace ?



Moi a 53 Km/h , j'ai pas de moucherons sur mon pare brise


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi a 53 Km/h , j'ai pas de moucherons sur mon pare brise


Quelques kilomètres dans une boue bien humide. J'ai cru que j'allais y rester coincé !!
J'ai pas dépassé les 53 km/h 

Au final, j'ai une voiture toute orange... je crois qu'il va falloir qu'elle voit le jet d'eau...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi a 53 Km/h , j'ai pas de moucherons sur mon pare brise





Jura39 a dit:


> Je dis juste cela car aujourd'hui je roulais au régulateur a 134 KM/h  et Coyote n'annonce  129 KM/H



53 Km/h, en régulateur ou en Coyote ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mon épicerie est fermée jusqu'à mardi.
> Qui peut me dépanner en papier attrape-mouches : Un insecte écrasé contre le pare-brise de la Tesla pose la question de la vie dans l'espace ?


Rappelle moi quel jour on est ?


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 53 Km/h, en régulateur ou en Coyote ?


C'était 53 au compteur !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Rappelle moi quel jour on est ?



C'est toi qui as pris le moucheron dans l'œil ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Rappelle moi quel jour on est ?



Lundi


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Lundi



Ton dévouement est digne d'éloges !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Enfin une bonne chose


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin une bonne chose


A condition qu'il ne serve qu'à ça. Parce que si on réfléchit un peu, on peut en détourner l'usage : ça permet aussi de suivre un véhicule à la trace et d'écouter ce qu'il s'y raconte.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

J'ai ce système sur mon véhicule et j'avoue ne pas mettre posé la question


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> ne pas mettre posé la question



Aïe


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2018)

Michelin Track Connect : un pneu sportif intelligent


----------



## pouppinou (4 Avril 2018)

Ca va être un beau bordel au centre d'appel !

  Allo, je me sens mal, je suis complètement en panique... pouvez-vous me dire si je dois tourner à droite ou à gauche pour aller à Montcuq, je suis complètement perdu.

  Aaaalllloooooo... je je je suiiiiiis malade..... beurrp... j'ai troooop bu... j'aaaai envie de voooooooooomir... Venez me chercher !

Ils vont bien se marrer au centre d'Appel


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

80 km/h ??


----------



## pouppinou (19 Avril 2018)

Ca me fait penser à la maréchaussée qui fait le tour du véhicule pour vous dire qu'il peut vous mettre au moins 2 PV mais comme il est gentil, il en met qu'un seul. Et en plus il faut lui dire merci.


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2018)

De toutes façons ce n'est pas à 80 qu'il faut limiter la vitesse, c'est à 53


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> De toutes façons ce n'est pas à 80 qu'il faut limiter la vitesse, c'est à 53


Enfin les vrais chiffres !!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> De toutes façons ce n'est pas à 80 qu'il faut limiter la vitesse, c'est à 53



Ouais 53 c'est bien , pas besoin d'être sénateur


----------



## pouppinou (20 Avril 2018)

Oui je suis d'accord pour la limitation à 53km/h, mais il faudrait également mettre un autocollant de limitation sur la voiture.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais 53 c'est bien , pas besoin d'être sénateur



Et 53 sénateurs, c'est bien suffisant


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2018)

Seulement 2000 kms au compteur : L'Aston Martin de Daniel Craig adjugée à 381 000 euros à New York


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Seulement 2000 kms au compteur : L'Aston Martin de Daniel Craig adjugée à 381 000 euros à New York



290 km/h


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> 290 km/h



Et infiniment moins moche que des voitures qui vont moins vite !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et infiniment moins moche que des voitures qui vont moins vite !



... et beaucoup moins profond : « Projet Neptune », le sous-marin version Aston Martin 

Va falloir rebaptiser les lieux "*Parlons vroum vroum glou glou... (beurk v2)  *


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2018)

La Golf GTI met le turbo


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La Golf GTI met le turbo


Génial. Avec la limitation à 80 ça ne sera même pas la peine de passer la seconde


----------



## pouppinou (9 Mai 2018)

Déjà qu'avec ma pauvre petite Kia je vais perdre ma 5e vitesse avec les 80 km/h, alors Boite 7 vitesses sur cette Golf ça va faire chère la BV au prorata d'utilisation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2018)

Perso, je m'en fiche ! 

80 km/h ... c'est la vitesse de croisière de mon pauvre Tepee quand il est un peu chargé ...


----------



## pouppinou (9 Mai 2018)

L'ère des voiturettes Kitées est arrivée !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

80 Km/h  mais juste en première


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2018)

La Volvo XC40 me fait de l'oeil, mais elle m'est inaccessible financièrement ...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

J'aime bien

belle voiture 

Monsieur a du gout


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2018)

Par contre je ne suis pas fana de l’arrière [emoji55]


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2018)

Par contre je suis fana de ça [emoji48]
https://youtu.be/azUbCdcAeFM


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2018)

naas a dit:


> Par contre je suis fana de ça [emoji48]
> https://youtu.be/azUbCdcAeFM



Mon voisin a une Tesla  et ça marche très fort


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La Volvo XC40 me fait de l'oeil, mais elle m'est inaccessible financièrement ...



Attend jusqu'a Jeudi pour choisir


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2018)

La vraiment j’ai peur, déjà que la Bentley ou Lamborghini c’est moche en suv mais la...


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2018)

Et puis suv c’est sport utilitaire véhicule, une rolls utilitaire....


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2018)

http://www.largus.fr/actualite-auto...os-et-photos-de-la-rolls-des-suv-9153390.html
Bon voilà un gros machin de plus.
Franchement j’ai arrêté la vidéo après 40s le temps de voir qu’il ressemble aux autres en extérieur.
Les suv ça saoule vraiment [emoji55]
C’est quand même plus délirant une tesla roadster ou une caterham 620r, sans aller jusqu’aux radicales mais bon dieu il y a plein de choses à concevoir faire et conduire que ces gros tanks !
Ou alors une modèle X, ça serait la seule qui me ferait pas ch#~<_ de conduire.

Se Ballader sur des petites routes, sentir le frais, balancer la voiture avant le virage pour faire un transfert de masse, sentir la voiture glisser, accélérer en sortie de courbe voilà des sensations de bagnole !

Pas ces gros machins machins m’a tu vu pour clips de rap bien naze niveau cliché 
C’était mon coup de gueule du matin


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2018)

Une ancienne Volvo


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2018)

Au milieu de Porto ce jour


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2018)




----------



## naas (21 Mai 2018)

Tu étais la bas ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

naas a dit:


> Tu étais la bas ?


Oui


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2018)

*Ferrari SP38*


----------



## pouppinou (25 Mai 2018)

Très inspirée (hasard ?) de la dernière FORD GT 40 

Le paradoxe c'est que c'est la Ferrari qui embarque un V8 et pas la Ford. Un comble !
Est-ce la volonté du propriétaire d'avoir des morceaux de GT40 dans sa Ferrari ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Très inspirée (hasard ?) de la dernière FORD GT 40


Tant qu'à la jouer back to the sixties j'aurai préféré qu'ils restent chez eux et s'inspirent de la 330 P4


----------



## peyret (25 Mai 2018)

https://c.leprogres.fr/jura-39/2018/05/25/auto-passion-250-vehicules-exposes-a-dolexpo


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

Pas encore au point la Tesla. 

https://www.leprogres.fr/faits-dive...onome-une-tesla-percute-un-vehicule-de-police


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2018)

Dans les années 70, une de mes premières voitures (d'occase, bien entendu !) fut une Lada Niva que j'ai "pliée" contre un arbre 6 mois après l'avoir achetée ... 

Cette voiture me laisse un souvenir impérissable compte tenu du fait qu'en plein été, quand tu montais dedans, tu laissais la moitié de tes fesses sur les sièges brûlants en véritable skaï d'époque ! 

Ma petite copine de l'époque qui s'appelait Judy devrait encore s'en souvenir, car à chaque fois que je l'emmenais, je chantais à tue-tête "Judy in the skaï" ... ce qui avait le don de bien l'énerver ! 






​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2018)

J'ai aussi connu cette Lada dans ma jeunesse


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Cette voiture me laisse un souvenir impérissable compte tenu du fait qu'en plein été, quand tu montais dedans, tu laissais la moitié de tes fesses sur les sièges brûlants en véritable skaï d'époque !
> Ma petite copine de l'époque qui s'appelait Judy devrait encore s'en souvenir, car à chaque fois que je l'emmenais, je chantais à tue-tête "Judy in the skaï" ... ce qui avait le don de bien l'énerver ! ​




Une façon poétique de dire que tu n'avais qu'un but : mettre le feu au cul de Judy par tous les moyens, fussent-ils les plus vils ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2018)

A partir du 1er juillet, la vitesse maximale autorisée sur 400.000 kilomètres de routes secondaires sera abaissée de 90 km/h à 80 km/h.


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2018)

Ca fait une semaine que je conduit une Dodge Charger 2018. Ca avance bien, mais ca fait aussi glou glou !! Et pourtant, je suis à 100 km/h max. 

À l'extérieur, elle est pas mal, l'intérieur est presque quelconque. Et surtout, les graduations des vitesses sont mal faites. Barres rouges avec indications en blanc, et barres blanches entres les barres rouges, mais sans indication de vitesse associé. Au final, ca donne l'impression d'être toujours 10 km/h au dessus ou en dessous !






Que c'est stupide...

Par contre, ca grimpe bien en côté, et ça, ça me change de ma C3 
Un petit passage en 5e voir en 4, une petite pression sur l'accélérateur et hop, ca bondit... avec une conso de 50 l/100 ou plus.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2018)

Une photo de la bête  ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> avec une conso de 50 l/100 ou plus



Les chutes du Niagara dans les injecteurs...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2018)

50 l/100  
C'est la conso  instantanée je pense


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2018)

C'est de l'instantané effectivement !

je vais une grosse monté cet apres midi, je vous dirais.

la photo, quand je reviens.


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2018)

Bon en fait, la grosse montée n'en était pas vraiment une. 
J'ai rendu la voiture avec 3100 km et une conso de 7.5 l/100 km pour une moyenne de 70 km/h !!!
Et encore, j'étais en manuelle, en auto elle consomme plus.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2018)

C'était une location ?


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'était une location ?


Oui
Je ne vais pas acheter un truc pareil, ca ne vaut clairement pas le coût !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2018)

80 km/h disiez-vous ?
Pas-de-Calais: un pilote contrôlé à 265 km/h sur l'A26 lors d'une...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Un nuage arc-en-ciel.
> Hier vers 14h Sud de la France.





TimeCapsule a dit:


> 80 km/h disiez-vous ?
> Pas-de-Calais: un pilote contrôlé à 265 km/h sur l'A26 lors d'une...



Pas mal pour une Clio


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 80 km/h disiez-vous ?
> Pas-de-Calais: un pilote contrôlé à 265 km/h sur l'A26 lors d'une...



Voici le bolide sur Lyon


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voici le bolide sur Lyon



Que des cons.
J'avais déjà eu l'occasion d'en parler ici...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Que des cons.
> J'avais déjà eu l'occasion d'en parler ici...



Tu devrais


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2018)

La réduction de la vitesse de 90 km/h à 80 km/h suscite de vives controverses et le mécontentement, arrivez vous a vous y adapter ?


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La réduction de la vitesse de 90 km/h à 80 km/h suscite de vives controverses et le mécontentement, arrivez vous a vous y adapter ?



La question, c'est sur l'adaptation aux controverses ou sur la limitation de vitesse ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La réduction de la vitesse de 90 km/h à 80 km/h suscite de vives controverses et le mécontentement, arrivez vous a vous y adapter ?



C'est plutôt cool : nous aurons tout le temps d'admirer le cul des poids lourds que nous dépassions dédaigneusement... 

J'ai bon ?


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est plutôt cool : nous aurons tout le temps d'admirer le cul des poids lourds que nous dépassions dédaigneusement...
> 
> J'ai bon ?


Si ça peut éviter de se faire coincer entre deux poids lourds car tu ne peux pas dépasser...


----------



## pouppinou (10 Juillet 2018)

Il est d'ailleurs assez amusant de constater dans les grandes cogitations gouvernementales au sujet de la sécurité routière que le conducteur ayant 40 ans d'expériences de conduite est ramené au niveau d'un jeune permis. Et oui dans leur grande logique le jeune permis roule toujours à 80 km/h.
La France pays où quand on n'a aucune imagination constructive on fainéantise le travail de réflexion par le nivellement par le bas.

Sujet plus joyeux, les 24H du Mans Classic 2018 où la passion était l'unique moteur sans aucune bride. Ligne droite des Hunaudières sans chicane, pleine puissance pendant plus de 20 secondes et ce pendant 24H, mécanique sans électronique, départ en épi etc... Où comment vivre la vie à pleine dent.
Allez faites vous plaisir aux yeux et aux oreilles :





Mais c'est tellement mieux en live.


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Il est d'ailleurs assez amusant de constater dans les grandes cogitations gouvernementales au sujet de la sécurité routière que le conducteur ayant 40 ans d'expériences de conduite est ramené au niveau d'un jeune permis. Et oui dans leur grande logique le jeune permis roule toujours à 80 km/h.
> La France pays où quand on n'a aucune imagination constructive on fainéantise le travail de réflexion par le nivellement par le bas.



Mal conduire n'est pas réservé aux jeunes.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Mal conduire n'est pas réservé aux jeunes.



Je plussoie


----------



## pouppinou (10 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Mal conduire n'est pas réservé aux jeunes.


Là n'est pas la question bien évidemment comme tu l'auras très bien compris je n'en doute pas.
Après si tu trouves une logique à tout cela tant mieux pour toi, tu ne vivras pas tout cela comme une grande absurdité.


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Là n'est pas la question bien évidemment comme tu l'auras très bien compris je n'en doute pas.
> Après si tu trouves une logique à tout cela tant mieux pour toi, tu ne vivras pas tout cela comme une grande absurdité.


Ici, c'est 100 km/h sur les routes sans séparation et quelques fois 80 quand les tronçons sont pourris et 70 au niveau des intersections (cedez le passage, stop).

Dimanche dernier c'était assez tranquille, j'étais à 80 parce qu'il faisait beau. Ca change pas mal et c'est bien plus sécurisant. Et cela sans parler du choc qui est réduit s'il y a impact (ca reste dangereux, mais ça donne plus de temps pour réagir et ca réduit quand même les dommages au cas où il y en aurait).

Et puis, 100 ici, vu qu'il n'y a pas de radar, ni vraiment de contrôle, ca donne un 100 qui peut être un peu tapé. Ça ne me dérangerai pas que ça tombe à 90, voir 80. 

Bref, rouler à 80 c'est penible, mais je pense que ça reste quelque chose de correct sur des tronçons où tu n'es finalement pas du tout protégé. 

Pt'et qu'un jour il y aura aussi une vrai limite sur l'autoroute, mais pour ça, je crois que je peux toujours attendre.


----------



## pouppinou (10 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Ici, c'est 100 km/h sur les routes sans séparation et quelques fois 80 quand les tronçons sont pourris et 70 au niveau des intersections (cedez le passage, stop).
> 
> Dimanche dernier c'était assez tranquille, j'étais à 80 parce qu'il faisait beau. Ca change pas mal et c'est bien plus sécurisant. Et cela sans parler du choc qui est réduit s'il y a impact (ca reste dangereux, mais ça donne plus de temps pour réagir et ca réduit quand même les dommages au cas où il y en aurait).
> 
> ...



Mais tu habites le pays merveilleux (mettre en fond sonore le générique de "l'ile aux enfants") !? 
Qu'elle est ce pays ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Mais tu habites le pays merveilleux (mettre en fond sonore le générique de "l'ile aux enfants") !?
> Qu'elle est ce pays ?



#7059


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2018)

Je commence a m'y faire a ses 80Km/h


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je commence a m'y faire a *s*es 80Km/h



C'est ta chérie qui conduit ?


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juillet 2018)

C’est quoi une zone pas protégée ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> C’est quoi une zone pas protégée ?



Une zone où chaque sens de circulation n'est pas séparé par un terre-plein central et/ou il n'y a pas de glissières de sécurité...
Tu peux voir les raisons qui ont conduit le Danemark à relever la vitesse de 80 à 90 km/h, et le résultat constaté sur l'accidentologie...
Avec très peu de radars, évidemment...


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juillet 2018)

Pour moi le terre-plein central et ses glissières n’est pas une protection mais un danger supplémentaire


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est ta chérie qui conduit ?



Pour mon boulot je doute


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2018)

Ce qui me surprend , c'est les routes a trois voies sans séparation
80 Km/h pour celle a une voie et 90 km/h pour celle a deux voies
C'est incompréhensible


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour moi le terre-plein central et ses glissières n’est pas une protection mais un danger supplémentaire


Ça évite à un véhicule de traverser facilement la chaussée, mais tu peux aussi te faire coincer contre.
Je dirais que il y a quand meme un avantage a en avoir (terre plein/glissières), car tu limites la zone d'accident.



Jura39 a dit:


> Ce qui me surprend , c'est les routes a trois voies sans séparation
> 80 Km/h pour celle a une voie et 90 km/h pour celle a deux voies
> C'est incompréhensible



Äh ?


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Ça évite à un véhicule de traverser facilement la chaussée, mais tu peux aussi te faire coincer contre.



En moto ça t’évite surtout de survivre.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2018)

Pas mal cette nouvelle Audi TT


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juillet 2018)

300 poneys...
(j'ai arrondi).


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> 300 poneys...
> (j'ai arrondi).


Pour rouler a 80 Km/h  , je pense que cela va suffire


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juillet 2018)

Oui, peut-être. 
En marche arrière, ça doit pouvoir le faire.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2018)

Donc comme beaucoup de nos modèles en vente !! 

et ce qui me surprend c'est le nombre de vitesse sur les boites auto 
8 chez PSA


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juillet 2018)

Je voulais dire seulement en marche arrière. Et encore c’est pas sûr.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juillet 2018)

Ils les additionnent : Édouard Philippe pour le 80 km/h et contre la ceinture 
Faut bien admettre que, s'il croise un gendarme, ça ne se passera pas comme pour nous ! 

Et ça, il ne l'oublie pas !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

Pour jouer  à James Bond


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2018)

Compte tenu de la période dans laquelle nous vivons, une petite Rezvani m'irait comme un gant ...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2018)

Protection par blindage, flares et minigun ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Compte tenu de la période dans laquelle nous vivons, une petite Rezvani m'irait comme un gant ...



C'est quoi cet engin ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi cet engin ?



http://www.rezvanimotors.com/


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> http://www.rezvanimotors.com/



Pour moi tout ce qui dépasse 5 litres au cent...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> http://www.rezvanimotors.com/



Pas mal celle ci sur ton site !!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2018)

1145 ch


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> 1145 ch


Vivement le prochain Forza


----------



## pouppinou (25 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> 1145 ch


Y a plus mais avec un turbo. La Koenigsegg Agera RS (ceux qui jouent a REAL RACING 3 la connaissent bien ) détient le record de vitesse avec 447,2 km/h combiné (avec un max. à 458 km/h) pour une voiture sortie de la production. Moteur V8 biturbo de 5L. 400 km/h en 36". *1360ch*.




​Mais là il semblerait que ce n'est pas *1145ch* uniquement avec un moteur atmosphérique mais additionné d'un moteur électrique. A confirmer lors de sa sortie.

La Hennesey Venom F5 est sur les rangs pour battre tout le monde avec un moteur V8 quadri-turbo de 8L et *1600ch* qui pourrait dépasser les 480km/h. A confirmer lors de sa sortie 

NOTE : La Bugatti CHIRON ancienne détentrice du record de vitesse quant a elle possède 1500ch avec son bi-turbo 16cyl de 8L.
Consommation en l/100km : en agglomération 35,2 / hors agglomération 15,2 / mixte 22,5 ; émission de CO2, mixte, en g/km : 516 ; classe énergétique : G


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2018)

Tant de puissance, à quoi ça sert ?


----------



## pouppinou (25 Août 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tant de puissance, à quoi ça sert ?


Rectificatif : Sans maitrise, tant de puissance, à quoi ça sert ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2018)

Comment faire parler de soi : « Discours à la con ! » : Pierre Arditi critique les opposants aux 80 km/h 

Certaines des réactions au sujet sont savoureuses !


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2018)

J'ai pas mal roulé cet été, en tentant de ne pas oublier que la limitation était passée à 80 km/h...
_In fine_, même si c'est par moment un peu rasoir, je n'ai pas trouvé ça _vraiment _gênant.
Bien moins que la prolifération des zones 30 km/h dans les agglomérations françaises de toutes tailles...

Du coup, j'ai été surpris aussi de la vigueur des réactions contre cette mesure.

Précisons que dans d'autres pays, il y a des limitations analogues et que l'on y survit.
Comme, si j'ai bien compris, c'est une expérimentation, on peut penser que si le résultat est nul, on aura un petit débat sur la poursuite de la mesure.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2018)

Je crois que le débat n'aura pas lieu et que d'ici qq temps, on se sera habitués tant bien que mal.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2018)

Curieuse cette aversion pour les "zones 30" 
C'est une des (rares) mesures intelligentes en œuvre !
J'aurais mieux compris une réaction envers nos fameux ronds-points dont notre pays s'est fait une spécialité mondiale ! 
Mais ils ont l'avantage de déclencher le versement d'une prime pour les fonctionnaires les ayant conçus... 

Prétendre que le 80 est une mesure de "sécurité" n'est qu'un mensonge : il n'est que de voir le coût et le résultat de ce qui se fait au Danemark. Il est vrai que cela rapporte moins à l'état...
Quant à l'argument mettant en avant la réduction de la pollution, ce n'est pas parce que jupiter l'utilise qu'il est crédible : Le 80 km/h et son impact en termes de pollution - France Bleu 

=> pompe à finance supplémentaire à l'exclusion de toute autre but, permettant de proclamer qu'on n'augmente pas les impôts...


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Comme, si j'ai bien compris, c'est une expérimentation, on peut penser que si le résultat est nul, on aura un petit débat sur la poursuite de la mesure.


Tu es sérieux, la ?
[mode Zazie on]
Expérimentation mon cul !
[/mode]
Je ne sais pas si on se sera habitué, mais je suis sur qu'on aura d'autres sujets de mécontentement et que celui-ci sera oublié. De toutes façons, rouler à 80 au régulateur, tant qu'il n'y a pas un préssé qui vous colle le train, ce n'est pas plus difficile que de rouler à 90. Testé sur Paris-Bretagne, sans perte de temps importante au point de s'en rendre compte.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Curieuse cette aversion pour les "zones 30"
> <...>


Tu m'as mal compris : je ne suis pas contre les zones 30, bien sûr. Je constate simplement que je les trouve beaucoup plus contraignantes que le passage à 80 km/h.


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Tu m'as mal compris : je ne suis pas contre les zones 30, bien sûr. Je constate simplement que je les trouve beaucoup plus contraignantes que le passage à 80 km/h.


Et surtout super mal indiquées par moment !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Tu m'as mal compris : je ne suis pas contre les zones 30, bien sûr. Je constate simplement que je les trouve beaucoup plus contraignantes que le passage à 80 km/h.



Je t'ai parfaitement compris : le fait que ce soit gênant pour toi démontre leur utilité.

Quand tu auras renversé un enfant (ce qui m'est arrivé sans conséquence aucune car je roulais au pas) ou que tu auras fait 350 kms à fond et de nuit car un de tes enfants s'est retrouvé à l'hôpital à cause d'un conducteur qui devait trouver "gênante" une limitation à 50 km/h...

On en reparlera !


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je t'ai parfaitement compris


A lire ta réponse, tu n'as rien compris du tout. Tu confonds 'contraignant' et 'c'est inutile' ou  bien tu penses que Bompi les ignore parce que c'est contraignant. Alors qu'il te dit clairement qu'il n'est pas contre. J'ose croire que s'il n'est pas contre c'est qu'il leur trouve une utilité.

Quant à "_le fait que ce soit gênant pour toi démontre leur utilité", _faudra m'expliquer le rapport de cause à effet. Si je mesure 2m, un lit d'1,90 est gênant pour moi. Cela démontre-t-il son utilité ? 

Bref...


----------



## Bartolomeo (11 Septembre 2018)

2 fois j’ai pilé à 1 mètre d’un gosse sorti soudainement d’entre deux bagnoles stationnées ...
Ouais ça casse les couilles les zones 30 mais même à 20 ... je comprendrais ...

Je parcours en gros 60 à 80 000 bornes par an et putain, pour le coup ouais, le 80 me les pête  méchamment !
La Bretagne, région sans autoroute en gros, un Max de routes secondaires ... ça donne des envies de meurtre !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Quant à "_le fait que ce soit gênant pour toi démontre leur utilité", _faudra m'expliquer le rapport de cause à effet. Si je mesure 2m, un lit d'1,90 est gênant pour moi. Cela démontre-t-il son utilité ?
> Bref...



Comme tu le dis si bien : "bref"


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comme tu le dis si bien : "bref"


Tu peux lever les yeux aux ciel, n'empêche que tu viens de botter en touche sans argumenter.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux lever les yeux aux ciel, n'empêche que tu viens de botter en touche sans argumenter.



Que tu compares la taille d'un lit avec une vitesse de sécurité n'est pas mon problème, mais celui de ton médecin ! 

J'ajouterai que, selon toutes apparences, bompi semble assez grand pour argumenter tout seul !


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2018)

N’empeche que j’ai déjà fait un excès de vitesse dans un lit ...


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Que tu compares la taille d'un lit avec une vitesse de sécurité n'est pas mon problème, mais celui de ton médecin !
> 
> J'ajouterai que, selon toutes apparences, bompi semble assez grand pour argumenter tout seul !


1) l'exemple du lit prouve seulement que la relation de cause à effet 'contraignant-utile' est nulle et non avenue dans au moins un cas.
2) Et donc je te demande d'argumenter, non pas sur la réponse de bompi, mais sur le fait que la relation de cause à effet suscitée peut s'appliquer à la limitation à 80. As-tu remarqué que j'avais bien séparé les deux paragraphes ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> N’empeche que j’ai déjà fait un excès de vitesse dans un lit ...


_Et dans le lit de la marquise, nous étions 80 chasseurs _


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> A lire ta réponse, tu n'as rien compris du tout. Tu confonds 'contraignant' et 'c'est inutile' ou  bien tu penses que Bompi les ignore parce que c'est contraignant. Alors qu'il te dit clairement qu'il n'est pas contre. *J'ose croire que s'il n'est pas contre c'est qu'il leur trouve une utilité.*
> 
> Quant à "_le fait que ce soit gênant pour toi démontre leur utilité", _faudra m'expliquer le rapport de cause à effet. Si je mesure 2m, un lit d'1,90 est gênant pour moi. Cela démontre-t-il son utilité ?
> 
> Bref...


Toutafè.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2018)

Dans la mesure où tu estimes "gênante" une limitation à 30 km/h, c'est que, si elle n'existait pas, tu roulerais plus vite...
C'est du français aisément compréhensible.


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dans la mesure où tu estimes "gênante" une limitation à 30 km/h, c'est que, si elle n'existait pas, tu roulerais plus vite...
> C'est du français aisément compréhensible.


C'est indécidable : tout dépend des circonstances.
Si tu vois une école, tu ralentis instinctivement.
Mais si tu ne la vois pas, cachée par la configuration des lieux, la présence d'une zone 30 t'avertit et t'enjoint de le faire.

Mais c'est le principe même du code de la route et de son application. Je ne vois pas bien le problème.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> C'est indécidable : tout dépend des circonstances.



Je ne me suis pas donné du mal pour rien ! 



> Je ne vois pas bien le problème.



Un coup tu comprends, un coup tu ne comprends plus !


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> C'est indécidable : tout dépend des circonstances.
> Si tu vois une école, tu ralentis...Mais c'est le principe même du code de la route et de son application. Je ne vois pas bien le problème.


Bah le problème c’est qu’à la vue de la moindre école ... j’enclenche une vitesse !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2018)

D'ailleurs c'est souvent écrit en amont "Attention école" ou "Attention enfants", come qoi ç'ai dengereu lès école et lès enfents...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2018)

C'est la fin


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

j'ai eu une 308 sw en attendant que ma voiture sorte du garage

150 ch, elle monte a 170 sans peiner
je voulais essayer les 200, mais il y avait trop de trafic
le volant est tout petit !
par contre le tout-écran, c'est vraiment naze
rien que pour régler la clim en conduisant, c'est pénible !
et le zoom/dezoom de la carto, c'est encore pire !
le système de massage de dos, c'est gadget

je retourne au garage dans 3 semaines
je ne sais pas ce que j'aurais comme voiture
la suite au prochain épisode


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

ah oui, jai vu une porsche (panamera ?) hybride

et bien elle avait la dénomination électrique (E sur la plaque)
ca donne 2 ou 3h de parking gratuit en ville sur simple présentation du disque de stationnement !


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

la nouvelle 508 arrive

comme j'attendais pour que l'on me sorte ma facture, j'ai regardé la brochure

on dirait un peu la nouvelle a7 de derriere


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2018)

le coupé 504 a ma préférence


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> ah oui, jai vu une porsche (panamera ?) hybride
> 
> et bien elle avait la dénomination électrique (E sur la plaque)
> ca donne 2 ou 3h de parking gratuit en ville sur simple présentation du disque de stationnement !



Amortissement en combien d'heures de parking payantes pour le surcoût de l'hybride ?


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Amortissement en combien d'heures de parking payantes pour le surcoût de l'hybride ?


je sais pas, je ne suis pas client porsche


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> la nouvelle 508 arrive
> 
> comme j'attendais pour que l'on me sorte ma facture, j'ai regardé la brochure
> 
> on dirait un peu la nouvelle a7 de derriere



Elle est pas mal


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> le coupé 504 a ma préférence
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 126313​



Magnifique


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2018)

Mondial de l’Auto: rendez-nous les vieilles qui polluaient!


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Magnifique



Tu es loin d'être le seul de cet avis e-Legend : pourquoi Peugeot hésite encore


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu es loin d'être le seul de cet avis e-Legend : pourquoi Peugeot hésite encore


Les coupés Française sont tellement rares


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les coupés Française sont tellement rares



De quoi te faire patienter...Mondial de l’auto : les concept cars, des machines à rêve


----------



## flotow (23 Octobre 2018)

Tiens, j'ai vu une Rolls de test hier... 
J'ai eu l'impression que la calandre était plus haute que sur les modèles actuels, sans en être vraiment sur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2018)

Sans commentaires !


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2018)

Niki toujours là !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2018)

Une belle Ford


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2018)

Magnifique


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2018)

Hé bien, c'est pas gagné...


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2018)

Ce n'est pas un modèle de l'année, mais c'est de circonstance : 





​1er char utilisé par l'armée (Schneider CA 1- 1917)


----------



## pouppinou (6 Novembre 2018)

A préciser que c'est le premier char *Français*. Car le premier "*TANK*" est britannique, le Mark 1 lancé sur les champs de bataille en 1916.





Un peu d'Histoire  :
https://lautomobileancienne.com/tank-mark-i-1916/
http://lautomobileancienne.com/schneider-ca1-1916-1918/

Anecdocte :
Le TANK, réservoir en anglais, était le nom de code utilisé par l'armée britannique lors de sa conception en secret peu après le début de la première guerre mondiale pour prendre d'assaut les Allemands. Tank pour faire croire aux Allemands qu'ils ne construisaient que de simple réservoirs d'eau autotractés à destination du front. Le secret fût bien gardé et les Allemands n'y ont vu que du feu... si j'ose dire


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2018)

Niveau consommation ?
Pas de gilet jaune sur le tableau de bord ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2018)

Jolie


----------



## peyret (3 Décembre 2018)

Hé çà c'est pas joli.....


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Hé çà c'est pas joli.....  [emoji1]



Alors la ... quand je repense à mes années de fraisage ça me laisse sans voix.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2018)

Heureusement, il reste des gens sensés : Et au milieu du chaos, les gilets jaunes protègent une DS blanche


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2018)

Bravo Peugeot


----------



## flotow (12 Décembre 2018)

je conduis une DS4 aujourd'hui... que c'est naze !
sombre, pas très grand.

pour la série 8, je l'ai vu sur un parking la dernière fois
une BM quoi 

y'a le X7 qui arrive
toujours plus gros et plus moche (comme le Q8 ) !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> je conduis une DS4 aujourd'hui... que c'est naze !
> sombre, pas très grand.
> 
> pour la série 8, je l'ai vu sur un parking la dernière fois
> ...



La DS4  a déjà quelques années !
Sombre , c'est a dire ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La DS4  a déjà quelques années !
> Sombre , c'est a dire ?



Pas très claire; tu vois ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas très claire; tu vois ?



 suffit de la choisir blanche


----------



## flotow (13 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> La DS4  a déjà quelques années !
> Sombre , c'est a dire ?



Vitres hautes, plafond noir, espace entre la tete et le toit plutôt réduit (je sais régler mon siège), ça donne une vue de haut (proche du plafond donc)
Peut de lumière arrive à l'intérieur

Le seul avantage que j'ai trouvé, c'est la meme conduite que la C3, mais avec un plus gros moteur, et ça c'était bien.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2018)

L'intérieur noir est souvent réservé au premium pourtant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'intérieur noir est souvent réservé au premium pourtant !



Parfaitement inexact : rien dans mon intérieur est noir ! 

Quel que soit l'organe, tu as le choix : du rose, du blanc, du rouge etc...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Parfaitement inexact : rien dans mon intérieur est noir !
> 
> Quel que soit l'organe, tu as le choix : du rose, du blanc, du rouge etc...



Tu as une premium rose ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2018)

J'aimerais bien que ma pretium (à quatre roues) soit rouge : Joconde des Ferrari : âpre bataille autour d'un héritage


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2019)

Ferrari a conçu deux modèles uniques SP3JC pour un collectionneur anglais


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ferrari a conçu deux modèles uniques SP3JC pour un collectionneur anglais


Pourquoi elles ne sont jamais jaune 
c'est pourtant la couleur officielle de la marque


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi elles ne sont jamais jaune
> c'est pourtant la couleur officielle de la marque



C'est mal vu en ce moment !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2019)

Impressionnant : Voyage au coeur de la gigafactory de Tesla


----------



## pouppinou (17 Janvier 2019)

Merci @TimeCapsule pour le lien très intéressant.
Ce qui il y a de bien c'est qu'ils ont la philosophie de tout développer sur place. Bien vu pour l'emprunte carbone et le fait d'être autonome.
Ce qui est bien également c'est de ne pas dépendre des Chinois, les rois de la production de batterie faute d'être les rois du développement de ces mêmes batteries.
Par contre la face cachée, quid du recyclage de ces milliers de batteries produites de faible longévité ? Moi j'aurai aimé voir/ évoquer la partie dédiée au recyclage dans cette usine (si elle existe) ou dans une autre usine dédiée pour être "Impressionné".

Par contre il est clair que les américains sont les rois dans les chaines de montage. Je me souviens quand les américains avaient investi l'usine Ducati et révolutionné les chaines de montage en relançant la compétitivité et la pérennité de la production de l'usine Ducati.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (23 Janvier 2019)

Et la DS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






[Fantômas Inside]


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2019)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Janvier 2019)

Vanderhall Venice sur base Morgan 3 wheeler ... 





​


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2019)

Quelle gueule !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quelle gueule !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vanderhall Venice sur base Morgan 3 wheeler ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi le rapport poids puissance ?


----------



## pouppinou (24 Janvier 2019)

C'est pas un foudre de guerre, mais un jouet très sympas abordable.

Dans le même genre, ultra-Kart hyperpuissant (4 roues) moi j'ai toujours regardé du côté de Donkervoort.
La dernière, la Donkervoort D8 GTO-40, moins de 3s au 0-100km/h (2,7s) et 7,7s au 0-200km/h, 678kg pour 380ch et 280km/h en vitesse de pointe à ras des pâquerettes sur les autoroutes franç.... Allemandes 




​Et si l'on veut du poids puissance "inversé" il faut regarder du côté des missiles sol/sol à 2 roues comme la Kawasaki H2R et ses 326ch pour ses 216kg.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est pas un foudre de guerre, mais un jouet très sympas abordable.


173 Cv
Pas mal vis à vis du poids


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> gros machin​


Vlan, un camion de plus sur la route !
Après les GTI et les 4x4, les SUV, pour jouer à kikalaplusgrosse.


----------



## pouppinou (24 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 173 Cv
> Pas mal vis à vis du poids



Surtout qu'il vaut mieux à tout prendre, du poids en moins que de la puissance en plus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2019)

Le véhicule volant et autonome de Boeing effectue son premier vol test avec succès


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2019)

La Peugeot 508 élue "Plus belle voiture de l’année 2018"


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2019)

Sans normes "euro machin", c'est plus joli :





​16.745.000€, c'est donné ! 

... et vive l'Italie ! ​(_Artcurial Retromobile Alfa Romeo 8C 2900B_)


----------



## naas (15 Février 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est pas un foudre de guerre, mais un jouet très sympas abordable.
> 
> Dans le même genre, ultra-Kart hyperpuissant (4 roues) moi j'ai toujours regardé du côté de Donkervoort.
> La dernière, la Donkervoort D8 GTO-40, moins de 3s au 0-100km/h (2,7s) et 7,7s au 0-200km/h, 678kg pour 380ch et 280km/h en vitesse de pointe à ras des pâquerettes sur les autoroutes franç.... Allemandes
> ...



Dans le genre il y a la caterham R620 qui est encore aussi rapide pour un prix moindre et quelques kilos en moins. Miam miam 
Son seul défaut est qu’elle n’a pas de COC contrairement à la Donkervoort


----------



## pouppinou (15 Février 2019)

naas a dit:


> Dans le genre il y a la caterham R620 qui est encore aussi rapide pour un prix moindre et quelques kilos en moins. Miam miam
> Son seul défaut est qu’elle n’a pas de COC contrairement à la Donkervoort


Aussi rapide ?
Comparer une Donkervoort à une Caterham est assez cocasse au niveau de la performance.
Relis les fiches techniques à défaut de pouvoir les essayer. Il ne faut pas dire n'importe quoi.
Mais il est sûr que la Caterham R620 est également un joli jouet plein de sensations, mais bien en deçà au niveau performance et qualité d'une Donkervoort qui plus est une D8 GTO-40. D'où la différence de prix.
Il est clair que niveau poids la Caterham est en-deçà (-68kg) grâce/à cause de son moteur plus petit et de options moins performantes niveau châssis que ne peut se permettre la Donkervoort pour passer la puissance au sol et la maitriser. Ce qui fait de la Donkervoort, même si elle est plus lourde de 68 kg, une machine beaucoup plus puissante et rapide (*2,7"* contre 3,4" au 0-100 km/h, et 270 km/h contre 230 km/h en vitesse de pointe).


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2019)

Pas mal cette nouvelle Peugeot


----------



## naas (26 Février 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> ...
> Relis les fiches techniques à défaut de pouvoir les essayer. Il ne faut pas dire n'importe quoi...
> Mais il est sûr que la Caterham R620 est également un joli jouet plein de sensations, mais bien en deçà au niveau performance et qualité d'une Donkervoort qui plus est une D8 GTO-40.



Donc je dis n’importe quoi, c’est sûr qu’en écrivant une phrase comme ça c’est irritant, enfin moi ça m’irrite.

Sachant que je suis passionné de voitures et des Seven, mêle avec la meilleure volonté du monde je vais avoir du mal à écrire n’importe quoi.

Sache aussi que j’ai « mon cul » dans une seven depuis plus de 15 ans maintenant même si c’est qu’une R300 je ne me sent pas cocasse.

Je ne parle pas que de 0 à 100 ou de poids (a vide avec les fluides ?) mais de vitesse sur circuit fermé ou ailleurs, d’efficacité au freinage, de transfert de masse, de châssis qui passe en courbe, bref d’efficacité.


----------



## pouppinou (26 Février 2019)

naas a dit:


> Dans le genre il y a la caterham R620 qui est encore *aussi rapide* pour un prix moindre et quelques kilos en moins. Miam miam
> Son seul défaut est qu’elle n’a pas de COC contrairement à la Donkervoort





naas a dit:


> Donc je dis n’importe quoi, c’est sûr qu’en écrivant une phrase comme ça c’est irritant, enfin moi ça m’irrite.
> Sachant que je suis passionné de voitures et des Seven, mêle avec la meilleure volonté du monde je vais avoir du mal à écrire n’importe quoi.
> Sache aussi que j’ai « mon cul » dans une seven depuis plus de 15 ans maintenant même si c’est qu’une R300 je ne me sent pas cocasse.
> Je ne parle pas que de 0 à 100 ou de poids (a vide avec les fluides ?) mais de vitesse sur circuit fermé ou ailleurs, d’efficacité au freinage, de transfert de masse, de châssis qui passe en courbe, bref d’efficacité.




Il ne faut pas mal le prendre et être autant susceptible.

Maintenant si tu es fan de Seven je peux comprendre que tu l'aies mal pris comme tout fan et j'en suis bien désolé.

Mais effectivement il faut savoir dire et reconnaitre quand il y a mieux et plus "efficace" si tu veux que l'on change de terme et changer de voie. Et j'ai bien justement insisté sur tous les éléments et organes de la voiture qui étant compétiteur également, je sais bien que la puissance n'est pas un tout, faut-il encore la passer au sol et dans toutes les circonstances, idem pour l'entrée-le passage-sortie de courbe avec le châssis qui va bien et les éléments suffisamment dimensionnés pour avoir le même effet en décélération que ce que propose la Donkervoort GTO-40 en accélération.

Maintenant si tu es connaisseur comme tu sembles l'être dans ce cas tu connais aussi bien que moi la Donkervoort GTO-40 et tu sais honnêtement qu'il n'y a pas photo entre la D8 GTO-40 et une  R620. Par contre il est clair qu’il faut savoir maitriser la puissance de cette GTO-40 surtout quand tu remets de la pression sur la pédale de droite et à la remise des gaz en général.

Et je ne parle même pas de l'aéro, si vraiment tu veux que l'on balaye l'ensemble de ce qui fait l'efficacité entre ces 2 modèles, je ne parlerai pas non plus des records dans la catégorie ou de victoire en GT en Endurance.

Même une Bac Mono ou une Radical SR3 SL sont plus « efficaces » objectivement qu'une R620 au cours de tests sur le petit tracé d'Hockenheim Ring, il faut savoir l’admettre même si on est l’heureux propriétaire d’une 620R. Et puis pour te consoler la voiture est une chose, mais le pilote en est une autre, ce qui fait que ce n’est pas toujours la plus efficace ou la plus puissante qui va la plus vite .


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2019)

720 ch de bonheur


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2019)

Piëch Mark Zéro : bon sang saurait mentir..


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2019)

Superbe


----------



## pouppinou (18 Mars 2019)

Ce qui est superbe c'est : 
Autonomie de 500km pour 100Kw/h avec recharge de 80% en moins de 5 minutes. Avec poids des batteries en recule.
En plus la charge et la décharge ne chauffe quasiment pas (batterie à froid).

Alors là... si tout cela n'est pas de la pure com, je n'utiliserai pas le terme "superbe" mais REVOLUTIONNAIRE !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2019)

PSA et Fiat Chrysler : le retour d'une « love story » légendaire


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> PSA et Fiat Chrysler : le retour d'une « love story » légendaire


C'est pas encore fait


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas encore fait



Ben... Les Peugeot prêts à soutenir une offensive de PSA 

C'est bien la première fois depuis longtemps qu'ils sortent du bois...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2019)

Porsche va commercialiser son arme anti-Tesla


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2019)

​Pour la piste exclusivement...
Ferrari P80/C : quatre ans d'études pour un modèle unique


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2019)

La Model 3 de Tesla fait une entrée fracassante sur le marché européen


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2019)

*Puritalia Berlinetta*

Sont quand même fortiches, ces italiens !!!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2019)

​Au Mans, les voitures anciennes deviennent électriques


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ​Au Mans, les voitures anciennes deviennent électriques



 ... Un sommet dans l'hérésie ... 
Comme dirait Dragao, qu'on leur arrache les burnes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Un sommet dans l'hérésie ...
> Comme dirait Dragao, qu'on leur arrache les burnes !



Espèce des papy dégénéré : comment veux-tu que le jeune homme, une fois ses brunes sauvagement arrachées, assure sa descendance et procure à ses parents la joie d'avoir des petits-enfants ? 

Désolé : subsole a la solution : #33285


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2019)

Yo!!!!

çà c' est de la caisse, gros !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2019)

40 ans après, Alpine fait son retour en rallye


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2019)

que de souvenirs


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2019)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2019)

Renault et Fiat Chrysler veulent fusionner pour créer le numéro un ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2019)

Fiat Chrysler retire son offre de fusion avec Renault


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2019)

Le Mans : une Corvette V8, de la route à la course


----------



## pouppinou (14 Juin 2019)

Pour ma part en GT je suis plus Ford GT-40, voiture mythique et toujours aussi efficace. Ça va encore être chaud cette année pour les 24h du Mans en catégorie GT-AM et GT-Pro.
Dire qu'il suffit d'aller à  Arnage (abords du circuit) pour voir toutes ces machines rouler comme n'importe quelle voiture de tous les jours. Une année j'attendais derrière une Bugatti Veron pour prendre mon essence dans un petit patelin aux abords du circuit. C'était un journaliste qui venait du Sud et qui faisait un essai routier pendant la semaine des 24H. Une voiture compacte aux impressions de puissance à l'état brut (bien souvent les voitures de ce type nous apparaissent beaucoup plus grande qu'en réalité, un peu comme une F1 qui est finalement qu'un "gros kart" en vrai). La Veron est repartie dans un petit feulement très doux, très feutré qui cachait vraiment la puissant qu'il y avait à tous les étages une fois que l'on appuyait sur l'accélérateur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2019)

Je suis en train de me poser une grave question : "Ais-je bien fait de divorcer ?,"

Balade de mon ex en vacances : 





​de quoi se poser des questions !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2019)

Je trouve la maison trop petite


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je trouve la maison trop petite



Ce sont les communs, très cher !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce sont les communs, très cher !


Petit quand mème


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Petit quand mème



Le bâtiment se prolonge pour les écuries...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2019)

Il y a plus de chevaux dehors que dedans


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2019)

Le Mondial de l’auto devient... Festival


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2019)

L’Alpine A110S  gris tonnerre


----------



## pouppinou (30 Juin 2019)

L'an prochain aux 24H du Mans ça va être un bonheur pour les yeux, les oreilles et les enjeux de la course avec ce qui semble s'annoncer pour le haut de la catégorie avec un nouveau règlement qui fera la part belle aux HyperCars ! 

Koenigsegg, Glickenhaus, Aston Martin, SIGNATECH-Alpine, Toyota, McLaren ...


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2019)

A priori pour 2021 seulement : les 24h en Juin, mise en œuvre du règlement en septembre.
En tous cas espérons que ça va relancer l'intéret de la course, parce que cette année, encore plus que les précédentes, c'est en LM/GT que ça s'est passé, pas en proto.


----------



## pouppinou (30 Juin 2019)

Oui, effectivement. Ils pourront ainsi faire quelques courses de "mises au point" en WEC avant de s'aligner pour les 24H du Mans 2020.

C'est vrai qu'en LMP1 il n'y a pas eu de bataille, mais en proto LMP2 et en GTE-Pro, GTE-Am c'était vraiment passionnant. "Alpine", Ferrari, Porsche vainqueurs de leur catégorie au détriment de Ford victorieux mais déclassé après course pour réservoir non conforme 
FORD GT de route :





Seul petit Couac le mythique V8 remplacé par un V6  Mais ça chante quand même bien


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

Audi SQ8 TDI


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Audi SQ8 TDI


Le Q8 c'est vraiment un machin horrible 

Et la version avec les rétros numériques, c'est encore plus laid !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2019)

Le Q8 reste visuellement plus élégant que le X7, amha.


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le Q8 reste visuellement plus élégant que le X7, amha.


Ah le X7
Je l'ai vu dans la rue et ça fait encore plus énorme !
C'est vraiment fait pour récupérer les personnes qui ne jurent que par BMW !


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2019)

Kikalaplugrosse  ?
Je sais pas, mais kikalaplumoche, facile !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

C'est vrai que c'est pas beau


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2019)

La Ford GT Mk II , Elle n’a aucune limite.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2019)

Clap de fin pour la VW Coccinelle: la toute dernière sort d'usine


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Clap de fin pour la VW Coccinelle: la toute dernière sort d'usine


Ah enfin , les derniers modèles étaient vraiment moches 
Ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah enfin , les derniers modèles étaient vraiment moches
> Ce n'est que mon avis



Pas faux, particulièrement la Beetle !

Mon modèle préféré était la cabriolet : on pouvait ainsi profiter du bruit causé par le refroidissement à air 

D'accord, son côté savonnette mouillée en folie dès les premières gouttes n'était pas son point fort 

De très bons souvenirs !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2019)

Une tres belle Porsche


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2019)

Souvenir


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

Un joli jouet pour profiter du soleil


----------



## pouppinou (2 Août 2019)

Quand les voitures deviennent de vrais jouets.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2019)

Rallyes : Sébastien Ogier programme sa retraite


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Août 2019)

Ferrari, exception de l'automobile mondiale


----------



## pouppinou (5 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ferrari, exception de l'automobile mondiale


Il est claire aussi qu'en voulant faire de l'électrique pour 2022, va se poser le problème central, c'est à dire disparition du mythique V12 Ferrari.
Ne restera plus que la carrosserie et l'intérieur de l'habitacle pour se différencier.
C'est quand même une grosse perte de singularité et de passion qui disparaitra. 
Le monde des véhicules électrifiés est un monde pour les sourds et malentendants.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2019)

Pour le voisin de TheBig (#352) afin qu'il puisse remplacer sa Mustang V8 : Pourquoi Rolls Royce change de couleurs


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour le voisin de TheBig (#352) afin qu'il puisse remplacer sa Mustang V8 : Pourquoi Rolls Royce change de couleurs


Sympa les couleurs


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2019)

Souvenirs


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2019)

Spécialement conçue et réalisée pour thebiglebowsky pour qu'il puisse y "descendre : Ford Mustang Bullitt : passé recomposé


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Un retour  des voitures Diesel ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Spécialement conçue et réalisée pour thebiglebowsky pour qu'il puisse y "descendre : Ford Mustang Bullitt : passé recomposé



 ... Si j'en avais les moyens, je me jetterais dessus sans hésiter ! Rien que pour narguer mon voisin écolo à la Prius en faisant quelques "burns" en remontant la rue ! 

Les gros cubes ... il n'y a que ça de vrai ! Pour une fois dans ma vie je pourrais dire : "Regarde vieux ! Cette fois-ci, c'est moi qui a la plus grosse"


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Si j'en avais les moyens, je me jetterais dessus sans hésiter ! Rien que pour narguer mon voisin écolo à la Prius en faisant quelques "burns" en remontant la rue !
> 
> Les gros cubes ... il n'y a que ça de vrai ! Pour une fois dans ma vie je pourrais dire : "Regarde vieux ! Cette fois-ci, c'est moi qui a la plus grosse"



Une belle voiture a taguer


----------



## pouppinou (2 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un retour  des voitures Diesel ?



C'est pas étonnant chez Audi vu tout leur développement en WEC et leur savoir-faire. De plus c'est de l'hybridation et pas du pur Diesel comme avec ses protos d'Endurance.
Et bonjour le couple en plus par rapport à l'essence. Avec l'inconvénient du moteur diesel en moins grâce à l'hybridation qui intervient là où un moteur diesel pèche, c'est à dire au temps de réaction à la pédale, permettant également un rejet de CO2 moindre et une moindre consommation.
Donc que du positif...
Chez Audi c'est un énorme savoir-faire et un énorme R&D.

La politique en France du Diesel ça pollue, c'est beurk etc... c'est uniquement pour augmenter le tarif du Diesel à la pompe et relancer les achats de voitures.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une belle voiture a taguer



Vaurien ! 
(toi aussi, tu as une Prius ?) ​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> C'est pas étonnant chez Audi vu tout leur développement en WEC et leur savoir-faire. De plus c'est de l'hybridation et pas du pur Diesel comme avec ses protos d'Endurance.
> Et bonjour le couple en plus par rapport à l'essence. Avec l'inconvénient du moteur diesel en moins grâce à l'hybridation qui intervient là où un moteur diesel pèche, c'est à dire au temps de réaction à la pédale, permettant également un rejet de CO2 moindre et une moindre consommation.
> Donc que du positif...
> Chez Audi c'est un énorme savoir-faire et un énorme R&D.
> ...



C'est vrai que le couple est énorme


----------



## pouppinou (6 Septembre 2019)

Première Porsche commercialisée 100% électrique
TAYCAN
( 155M€ pour la Taycan Turbo )






" Soul electrified " mouuuuais ... pour ma part je trouve leur apophtegme assez antinomique.​


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2019)

Volkswagen change de logo et d'âme


----------



## pouppinou (10 Septembre 2019)

_En parlant d'âme..._

*Electrique + Autonome + Record
282,42 km/h*
( premier record de vitesse enregistré pour une voiture objet sans bruit, sans odeur, sans conducteur... et sans âme )


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2019)

Land Rover Defender : le retour d'une icône


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2019)

Ah non, l'icône c'est le 88 ou le 107


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Land Rover Defender : le retour d'une icône
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 138349​



C'est moche


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2019)

Un peu de patience : "Je voudrais proposer un modèle de Bugatti utilisable au quotidien...


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un peu de patience : "Je voudrais proposer un modèle de Bugatti utilisable au quotidien...


C'est sur qu'il s'adresse à mr tout-le-monde :
_Nos clients dépensent en moyenne 2,8 millions pour une Chiron dont 300 000 euros d'options, hors taxes.
_
Ne pas confondre 'utilisable au quotidien' et 'destinée au pékin moyen'


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur qu'il s'adresse à mr tout-le-monde :
> _Nos clients dépensent en moyenne 2,8 millions pour une Chiron dont 300 000 euros d'options, hors taxes._
> Ne pas confondre 'utilisable au quotidien' et 'destinée au pékin moyen'



J'étais sur que tu mordrais à l'hameçon : tu as même commencé à avaler le bouchon !


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2019)

oui, et ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est moche



Et comme ça, ça te va Le tout nouveau Land Rover Defender déjà reproduit par Lego Technic ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

De beaux cabriolets


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur qu'il s'adresse à mr tout-le-monde :
> _Nos clients dépensent en moyenne 2,8 millions pour une Chiron dont 300 000 euros d'options, hors taxes._
> Ne pas confondre 'utilisable au quotidien' et 'destinée au pékin moyen'



Bien !
Un modèle conçu spécialement pour toi :  Et si on offrait une Bugatti au petit ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2019)

J'aimerai bien mais je n'ai pas les moyens. Par contre je peux m'offrir celle-la :


----------



## pouppinou (1 Octobre 2019)

KOENIGSEGG REGERA HYBRIDE
Record du 0 à 400 km/h battu !
31''49  (0 à 400 km/h + arrêt en 2048,46 m)
Soit 22''87 pour accélérer à 400 km/h sur 1613,2 m et décélération à un arrêt contrôlé 8''62 secondes sur 435,26 m.
! on est incrusté dans le baquet à l'accélération et on a la cage thoracique enfoncée à la décélération  !






Et c'est une voiture homologuée pour la route 
C'est fait pour rouler entre 2 radars automatiques ​
Technologie
Elle est équipée d'une propulsion hybride composée d'un V8 bi-turbo 5 litres de 1.100 chevaux auquel s'ajoute un ensemble de trois moteurs électriques. La particularité de la Regera est sa transmission Koenigsegg Direct Drive sans boîte de vitesse avec deux moteurs électriques sur les roues arrière et le_* troisième sur le vilebrequin du moteur*_.

La Bugatti Chiron ancienne détentrice du record va surement répliquer d'ici quelques mois 





Ce qui est amusant à la fin de la vidéo de la Bugatti c'est que les warning se déclenchent automatiquement à la décélération... tu m'étonnes Charles 
Ils devraient, pour une telle décélération, mettre une option lancement et déploiement du triangle en plus


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2019)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2019)

Fiat Chrysler et PSA officialisent leur projet d'alliance


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Fiat Chrysler et PSA officialisent leur projet d'alliance


Est ce bien ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2019)

"_Carlos Ghosn a incontestablement été piégé par Nissan, l’entreprise japonaise qu’il présidait. Son arrestation à Tokyo était l’aboutissement d’une enquête fascinante, menée pendant des mois dans son dos et sans qu’il nourrisse le moindre soupçon, par certains de ses plus proches collaborateurs chez Nissan, et en accord avec la justice japonaise. Son interpellation a été programmée au moment de son séjour dans l’Archipel. Immédiatement incarcéré, pour plusieurs mois, Carlos Ghosn a été comme effacé du monde du jour au lendemain. Sa chute, orchestrée, a porté un coup fatal à son projet d’un rapprochement capitalistique complet entre Renault et Nissan dont ni le constructeur japonais ni plus largement le Japon ne voulaient._"

Extrait de :


----------



## pouppinou (8 Novembre 2019)

Tu trouves pas qu'il a un air de famille avec le smiley "Grr"


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2019)

Ford GTE LM : légende du Mans


----------



## pouppinou (10 Novembre 2019)

#7358


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> #7358



Aucune allusion à la MkII !
Et l'article (du 08/11) est plus précis et explicite !


----------



## pouppinou (10 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Aucune allusion à la MkII !
> Et l'article (du 08/11) est plus précis et explicite !


C'était en complément du sujet. Pas pour le remplacer.  

Tiens un plus, vu que les journaleux ne font que des liens dirigés vers leur propre site.
La voilà la MkII 





						Ford GT MK II | Ford.com
					

Own a Ford GT MK II and own a piece of history: Upgraded engine making MK II the most powerful Ford GT. Beautifully unregulated and perfectly balanced, yet 300 pounds lighter. Only 45 available. This limited-edition supercar starts at $1.2 million.




					www.ford.com
				




*





A LOVELY BUTTERFLY. *_Isn't it ?




_​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2019)

Batteries : une filière française du lithium en Alsace


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (11 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


>



Et dire qu'ils n'ont rien tourné en France et encore moins au Mans. Ils ont tout reconstitué sur un ancien Aéroport. Mais bon ils avaient quand même pris comme consultant le Manceau responsable de l'Histoire des 24H du Mans de l'ACO. L'honneur est sauf même si c'est très romancé par rapport à la vraie Histoire Ford vs Ferrari et que c'est une production à l'américaine.

Bon, fin d'année mon planning Grand Écran commence à se remplir entre STAR WARS: L'ASCENSION DE SKYWALKER et LE MANS 66.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Et dire qu'ils n'ont rien tourné en France et encore moins au Mans. Ils ont tout reconstitué sur un ancien Aéroport. Mais bon ils avaient quand même pris comme consultant le Manceau responsable de l'Histoire des 24H du Mans de l'ACO. L'honneur est sauf même si c'est très romancé par rapport à la vraie Histoire Ford vs Ferrari et que c'est une production à l'américaine.
> 
> Bon, fin d'année mon planning Grand Écran commence à se remplir entre STAR WARS: L'ASCENSION DE SKYWALKER et LE MANS 66.


Je pense aussi aller voir ce film


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense aussi aller voir ce film



«C'est une perte de temps de réfléchir quand on ne sait pas penser.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Et dire qu'ils n'ont rien tourné en France et encore moins au Mans.


C'est quand mème dommage


----------



## pouppinou (11 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quand mème dommage


*T*out le contraire de LE MANS avec Steeve McQueen.






Il circulait en solex dans le paddock et c'est baladé dans Le Mans tout au long du tournage avec ça petite famille.

*I*dem avec le Film MICHEL VAILLANT (mais là c'était un film français) où là ils ont carrément construit un prototype qui  a du se qualifier pour pouvoir prendre part à la course et tourner les images de course pendant la vraie course. J'avais vu leur prototype sur la piste de la DRIRE au Mans, c'était ni plus ni moins qu'un gros Kart avec un moteur d'Hayabusa (rapport poids/puissance) ça le faisait


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2019)

Tesla choisit Berlin pour sa « gigafactory » européenne Le suspens est terminé


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2019)

Peugeot fera son retour en 2022 en Championnat du monde d’endurance (WEC) et en 2023 aux 24 Heures du Mans


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2019)

Intéressant !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2019)

Mustang Mach-E


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2019)

Joli, mais encore un truc pour jouer à kikalaplugrosse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2019)

Ghosn-Renault-Nissan : c'était bien un problème industriel !


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ghosn-Renault-Nissan : c'était bien un problème industriel !


Ptet' ben qu'oui, ptet' ben qu'non.
Pourquoi ?
C'est une tribune, donc l'opinon d'un individu. J'attends pour me faire la mienne, d'opinion, une enquête journalistique approfondie sourcée,


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Ptet' ben qu'oui, ptet' ben qu'non.
> Pourquoi ?
> C'est une tribune, donc l'opinon d'un individu. J'attends pour me faire la mienne, d'opinion, une enquête journalistique approfondie sourcée,



Tu as pourtant eu toutes les informations voulues :            #7 405


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as pourtant eu toutes les informations voulues :            #7 405


Sauf qu'à lire les compte-rendu de ceux qui l'ont lu, c'est pas sur. Je cite :
_Plutôt que d'un piège, il s'agit d'un complot au plus haut niveau international, *que les auteurs n'abordent pas*._

Et les autres commentaires parlent surtout de la dérive de Carlos Ghosn _:
Le héros principal sort de cette lecture totalement décrédibilisé
Les auteurs apportent un regard intéressant sur l’affaire et sur l’homme d’affaires Carlos Goshn, qui finira par mélanger train de vie professionnel et train de vie personnel._

Ce que j'aimerai c'est un article de fond sur les différends Renault/Nissan. Que Carlos Ghosn ait ensuite servi de bouc émissaire pour faire exploser le bouzin, possible, mais avoue qu'il a donné des verges pour se faire battre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2019)

Le but : éviter l'absorption de Nissan. 
Les moyens : plomber le PdG au moyen d'attaques personnelles.
Pour ce faire, on met dans le coup des cadres de Nissan bien placés pour fournir des éléments, le tout avec l'appui de la justice japonaise.

En bon français, cela s'appelle un complot à des fins d'éviter une main mise industrielle.

Mais c'est sans doute trop complexe à comprendre... 

(_mais c'est tellement à la mode, en France, de taper sur ceux qui ont bossé et réussi..._)​


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2019)

Merci, ça j'avais compris. Ce que tu ne sembles pas comprendre c'est que je ne vois pour l'instant que des affirmations, pas des arguments, quant aux preuves je doute que nous n'en ayons jamais. Si je te dis que la terre est plate, tu me crois sur parole ?
Et ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : absence de preuve n'est pas pour moi absence de complot. Que tu aies des certitudes tant mieux pour toi, mais peux-tu admettre que d'autres aient besoin de plus pour se décider dans un sens ou dans l'autre ? Le doute, tu connais ? _c'est sans doute trop complexe à comprendre... _

Quant à taper sur ceux qui ont bossé et réussi, peux-tu me dire à quel moment j'ai tapé sur Ghosn ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2019)

Des arguments  ?

Miné par les mauvais résultats de Nissan, Renault doit ... ce qui explique la réaction "japonaise", les résultats renforçant encore plus les français pour intégrer encore plus Nissan.

Pour ce qui est de ma réflexion sur les commentaires français, elle ne tétait pas spécialement destinée : il suffit de lire (ou d'écouter) le moindre media pour le constater...

L'absence de soutien du ministre concerné le confirme...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2019)

DS7 Crossback E-Tense, un haut de gamme branché


----------



## pouppinou (19 Novembre 2019)

*DES VRAIES VOITURES, DES VRAIS CONSTRUCTEURS, DES VRAIS PILOTES*...
...avec de vrais Acteurs  ​*D*es CONSTRUCTEURS Eponymes, les vrais, les inventeurs, ...
*D*es CONSTRUCTEURS carburants à la passion, aux courbes des circuits et des lignes aérodynamiques plus qu'à celles de la bourse, ...
*D*es PERSONNAGES qui font l'Histoire de l'automobile de part leur propre destin, ...  
*D*es BAGNOLES à l'image de ceux qui les pensent, qui les font, qui les pilotes, ...
... un EGO énorme pour certains, mais faut dire que c'était le temps où tout le monde mettait ses tripes dans l'aventure pour faire quelque chose d'unique où les limites n'existaient pas ... 






*E*poque si proche de nous... et pourtant si loin... à jamais révolue.


Quand la grande Histoire des Hommes rencontre la grande Histoire d'une course     
_Et pour les filles ⟶ Matt Damon & Christian Bale inside_ 
pouppinou approuved !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> DS7 Crossback E-Tense, un haut de gamme branché


C'est ma prochaine , je vais gouter a l'électrique
Elle est superbe , j'hésitais avec le 3008


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Novembre 2019)

Étonnat non ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Étonnat non ?


Rien de surprenant


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Novembre 2019)

Ah bon je trouvais cela  étonnant mais si tu le dis


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2019)

Ferrari Roma, la nuova Dolce Vita 

9 choses à savoir sur la Ferrari Roma


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2019)

Le tracteur le plus rapide du monde : 246 km/h en JCB Fastrac


----------



## pouppinou (27 Novembre 2019)

Tu parles Charles !
Va dire ça à mon voisin Robert qui lui fait du 250 km/h *"de moyenne"* avec son Kit BioNOS (fermentation de bouses de vache)... et avec une charrue derrière en plus !






 ​*Nota :*_  A ce sacré Guy Martin, il aura vraiment tout essayé... Il ne lui reste plus que le tout venant à essayer.
Qu'est-ce que c'est pour lui qu'un pauvre petit tracteur, en ligne droite, sur une piste d'aérodrome ? Je pense même qu'il a dû s'assoupir au volant durant son Run aller-retour   _

_



_​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2019)

*La nouvelle **Jaguar F-Type restylée*


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2019)

Aston Martin célèbre les 50 ans du Concorde avec une édition spéciale de sa DBS Superleggera


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2019)

Renault offre une seconde chance à l’Espace


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2019)

*2013 : l’incroyable 208 T16 Pikes Peak*​
875 kilos pour 875 chevaux, soit un rapport incroyable poids/puissance de 1/1

 0 à 100 km/h en 1.8 secondes et le 0 à 200 km/h en 4.8 secondes.

Pas mal pour 2013


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2019)

#7 423

Renault-Nissan : l'Alliance sapée par le nationalisme japonais, affirme Hiroto SaikawaLe directeur général du constructeur nippon doit démissionner en début de semaine prochaine.  

Tiens donc...


----------



## pouppinou (30 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> *2013 : l’incroyable 208 T16 Pikes Peak*



L'année de fabrication n'a pas vraiment d'importance (en ce qui concerne le rapport poids/puissance et 0 à 100), car tu serais surpris de voir que de vieilles F1 avaient de meilleures 0 à 100 que les F1 actuelles. Pour le rapport poids/puissance 1/1 rien de bien exceptionnel, j'ai même envie de dire que vu le moteur embarqué (V6 BiTurbo de 3,2L) il pouvait difficilement faire mieux. Mais à Pikes Peak il faut absolument un moteur qui puisse respirer le plus possible vu les plus de 1500m de dénivelé... mais en partant de 2865m pour arriver à 4301m d'altitude (grosse montée d'asthmatique). Rédhibitoire pour les atmos.

Ce qui faut dire c'est que cette "208 T16" Pikes Peak n'a rien à voir avec une 208 T16 (Là c'est un Gros Karting avec l'aéro d'un EWC d'Endurance). C'était un modèle prototype qui portait le nom que pour un côté marketing. Elle était spécialement préparée pour l'objectif Pikes Peak avec toute la puissance en bas et rapports courts, BV séquentielle (elle ne dépassait pas les 240 km/h de vitesse de pointe, d'ailleurs à 8'22 de la vidéo vous pouvez voir et entendre qu'il est au rupteur à 241 km/h à l'écran de son TBD) et tout ça avec un max. d'appui pour faire passer la puissance au sol par rapport à la démultiplication. Faut dire qu'il faut relancer sévèrement tout en ne cessant de monter.





Ce jour là le Lyon avait sacrément mangé 

Pour les fous furieux (j'aime bien cette vidéo qui est beaucoup plus parlante que l'officielle )... accrochez-vous...






Moi je dis Monsieur LOEB
​

Nota : En ce moment beaucoup de marques s'amusent avec leurs protos Electriques en battant tous les records de Run "course de côte". Et à Pikes Peak les électriques ne "bronchent" pas avec l'altitude  .
C'est Romain Dumas qui a détrôné Loeb (-16", premier à passer sous les 8' et c'est toujours un frenchie  ) avec son proto électrique VW. Mais je vais pas mettre la vidéo... ça chante pas


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Décembre 2019)

Question d'entretien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2019)

PSA-Fiat-Chrysler : la famille Peugeot accroît sa participation


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

Supermalus


----------



## pouppinou (5 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Supermalus


“_...Mais le cas le plus insolite est le Suzuki Jimny, dont le montant du "super-malus" serait supérieur au prix d'achat du véhicule !_”

Où l'incohérence des politiques pour ne pas dire la bêtise. 
Et je ne parle pas des véhicules d'occasions des particuliers changeant de catégorie, devenant "inrevendables".


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> “_...Mais le cas le plus insolite est le Suzuki Jimny, dont le montant du "super-malus" serait supérieur au prix d'achat du véhicule !_”
> 
> Où l'incohérence des politiques pour ne pas dire la bêtise.
> Et je ne parle pas des véhicules d'occasions des particuliers changeant de catégorie, devenant "inrevendables".


Je plussoie  ,
J'aime bien cet article


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2019)

Vroooaaaaarrrrr !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2019)

Tesla


----------



## yabr (7 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


>


tres beau.....tout ce qui est beau a un prix


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

La Tesla Killer


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Record battu.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La Tesla Killer



Elle me fait aussi de l'oeil cette " I-Pace"


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle me fait aussi de l'oeil cette " I-Pace"


Pour 80 000€ elle peut


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pour 80 000€ elle peut


Oui ou la tesla S    que je viens d'essayer


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Tiens pour te donner plus envie encore !


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Bon on est pas aux U.S.A


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

Un peu de nostalgie


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2019)

Ferrari Stradale.


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ferrari Stradale.


Une ferrari éléctrique ! 

Pourquoi pas une Trabant ?


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Une ferrari éléctrique !
> 
> Pourquoi pas une Trabant ?


Je suis pas encore prêt pour l'électrique


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

Volkswagen défie publiquement Tesla


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Décembre 2019)

Noël chez Bugatti.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2019)

Cinq ans de répit : Ferrari : pas de voiture 100 % électrique avant 2025


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2019)

J'adore  
Il faut que je me renseigne si il est en vente 




__





						Postez vos plus beaux instants
					






					forums.macg.co


----------



## patlek (13 Décembre 2019)

Le HY, j' en ai conduit, c' est une horreur: 3 vitesse, moteur a coté du conducteur, avec un boucan ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Le HY, j' en ai conduit, c' est une horreur: 3 vitesse, moteur a coté du conducteur, avec un boucan ...


J'adore , je craque dessus


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Le HY, j' en ai conduit, c' est une horreur: 3 vitesse, moteur a coté du conducteur, avec un boucan ...


Moi aussi j'en ai conduit, tu as oublié Diesel...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Le HY, j' en ai conduit, c' est une horreur: 3 vitesse, moteur a coté du conducteur, avec un boucan ...





Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi aussi j'en ai conduit, tu as oublié Diesel...


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Décembre 2019)

Tuning virtuel !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2019)

En 2020, les modèles haut de gamme et les véhicules d'entreprises ne seront plus concernés par le bonus de 6.000 euros. Pour la suite, l'Etat prépare une diminution progressive de la prime pour l'achat d'une voiture électrique.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

RENAULT TIRE SON ÉPINGLE DU JEU


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2019)

Transport BMW


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2019)

Enfin prête !


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2019)

KOENIGSEGG JESKO
2.350.000€ HT les 125 exemplaires  déjà vendus


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Décembre 2019)

BMW record !


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Décembre 2019)

MAJ Tesla


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Décembre 2019)

Renversant et très cher.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

Ce passionné sauve de la destruction ce Lande Rover 
*L’incroyable histoire d’«Oxford»*


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Décembre 2019)

Pas assez cher.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2019)

Un mystérieux acheteur s'offre le 4X4 de Ceausescu


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

« Plus belle voiture de l'année » : elles ne sont plus que cinq !


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Le lien ne s’ouvre pas ?
(Peut -être que chez moi).


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le lien ne s’ouvre pas ?
> (Peut -être que chez moi).


Il doit fonctionner maintenant


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Décembre 2019)

Perfect !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2019)

Belgique : parade lumineuse de tracteurs décorés pour Noël


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> « Plus belle voiture de l'année » : elles ne sont plus que cinq !


Franchement, elles se ressemblent toutes plus ou moins - sauf le land-rover, et sont surtout d'une banalité affligeante.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Franchement, elles se ressemblent toutes plus ou moins - sauf le land-rover, et sont surtout d'une banalité affligeante.


J'adore la nouvelle 208


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Décembre 2019)

Pas content Monsieur !


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Décembre 2019)

A défaut de la vraie !
Un peu chère quand même


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Le "traîneau du Père Noël" flashé à 291 km/h


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Décembre 2019)

Noël Lamborghini.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2019)

Il sera bientôt plus facile de convertir de vieilles voitures à l'électrique


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

La loi LOM


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2020)




----------



## pouppinou (3 Janvier 2020)

Evasion en mode "électrique"... sans bruit


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Ils créent une Lamborghini avec une imprimante 3D, la marque leur prête un vrai modèle


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils créent une Lamborghini avec une imprimante 3D, la marque leur prête un vrai modèle







nicomarcos a dit:


> Noël Lamborghini.



Quel étourdi, ce modo !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quel étourdi, ce modo !


Ah oui , mes excuses , c'est pas le top les vacances pour la concentration
Merci de ce rappel


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quel étourdi, ce modo !


Ah rien n'échappe à ces vétérans


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Bonus-malus automobile 2020


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2020)

Podium 2019, les meilleures voitures électriques de l'année


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

*La boîte automatique passe la vitesse supérieure

*Lentement mais sûrement, la boîte de vitesses automatique devient indispensable. Selon les données recensées par AAADATA, elle représente 33 % des immatriculations de voitures neuves contre seulement 9 % en 2010. Le pourcentage atteint 77 % pour les voitures de haut de gamme et les autres segments sont progressivement séduits. Les acheteurs de modèles de catégorie moyenne-supérieure (Peugeot 508, par exemple) choisissent à 58 % une transmission automatique alors que la clientèle de la catégorie moyenne-inférieure (Renault Mégane) la choisit à hauteur de 47 % contre 3 % il y a dix ans. Les voitures les moins chères se situent encore sous la barre des 20 %.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

Trop complexe pour les femmes


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Trop complexe pour les femmes





nicomarcos a dit:


> Vaches Russes


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

Très trop rapide, le temps que je m'en rende compte et que j'édite


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Très trop rapide, le temps que je m'en rende compte et que j'édite


faudrait corriger ici aussi 




__





						Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].
					

A mon tour :siffle: https://www.igen.fr ;)




					forums.macg.co


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> faudrait corriger ici aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais c'est fait look at post #7507, c'est d'ailleurs intéressant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Podium 2019, les meilleures voitures électriques de l'année


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Autonomie 1,6million de kms


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Et une DeLorean ressuscitée


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Autonomie 1,6million de kms







__





						Quelle voiture électrique ?
					

Hello !  C'est une excellente question mais tout dépend de ton utilisation.  Si tu ne fais que de l'urbain et exceptionnellement des trajets plus longs, une e-208, une ID3, ou même la dernière ZOÉ en R135 pourraient largement suffire.  Si ton profil s'oriente d'avantage vers de la distance...




					forums.macg.co
				




Allez ça continue


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah oui, désolé mais comme je te l'ai déjà dis : c'est pas le même titre et puis faut remonter tous les posts
et vérifier ce qu'ils contiennent, je conçois bien que c'est un doublon


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah oui, désolé mais comme je te l'ai déjà dis : c'est pas le même titre et puis faut remonter tous les posts
> et vérifier ce qu'ils contiennent, je conçois bien que c'est un doublon


Ouais , je sais pas facile , a moins de faire une recherche avant de poster


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais , je sais pas facile , a moins de faire une recherche avant de poster


Oui j'avais regardé avant de poster mais "le titre" en question ne pas fait tilter !


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2020)

En plus ce n'est pas autonomie mais durée de vie.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

Les voitures les plus attendues de 2020


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

Superbe cette DS9.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2020)

A vos enchères !
(pas un doublon j'espère sinon j'abandonne)


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2020)

La Mustang de « Bullitt » aux enchères géantes de Mecum


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> A vos enchères !
> (pas un doublon j'espère sinon j'abandonne)





TimeCapsule a dit:


> La Mustang de « Bullitt » aux enchères géantes de Mecum



C'est pas la mème chose ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> A vos enchères ! (pas un doublon j'espère sinon j'abandonne)



Non : c'est mon tour ! 




Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas la mème chose ?



Seulement un test pour vérifier si tu suivais !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Seulement un test pour vérifier si tu suivais !


Encore en repos alors j'ai le temps


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2020)

Pas de candidats ici ? Aston Martin cherche un blockbuster pour rebondir


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2020)

L’Autriche passe de 130 à 140 km/h pour assurer la sécurité routière


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

Continental invente le montant de pare-brise transparent


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

La haute Marne repasse a 90 km/h


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2020)

Henrik Fisker persévère et repart à l'assaut de Tesla


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2020)

Un improbable rond-point inauguré en Loire-Atlantique


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un improbable rond-point inauguré en Loire-Atlantique


Je continue à suivre 





__





						Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].
					

Record deSchtroumpfs




					forums.macg.co


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2020)

Un petit tour en Audi RS Q8


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2020)

Vendue


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2020)

Chère FERRARI


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Une Porsche 911 Turbo S à vendre 899 900$


----------



## pouppinou (12 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une Porsche 911 Turbo S à vendre 899 900$


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Carlos Ghosn poursuit Renault aux prud'hommes


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2020)

Nissan "n’a pas du tout l’intention de dissoudre l’alliance" avec Renault


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Janvier 2020)

Aïe la Shelby


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Janvier 2020)

erreur


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2020)

Voiture Argus 2020 : la Peugeot 208 distinguée


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voiture Argus 2020 : la Peugeot 208 distinguée



Elle est très réussi cette nouvelle 208


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

La BMW dans laquelle Tupac s’est fait tirer dessus est à vendre


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Toyota confirme la fabrication d'un petit SUV en France


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Janvier 2020)

Bugatti Chiron Hermès


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Jura: 400 km de routes départementales pourraient repasser à 90 km/h


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2020)

L'Espagnol Carlos Sainz remporte son troisième Dakar


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Les pneus hiver sont-ils obligatoires en France ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

La Ford GT40 pilotée par Ken Miles dans le film vendue 484 000 dollars


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

Une pétition pour avoir la Toyota GR Yaris en Amérique


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

Pas mal cette Mégane RS


----------



## pouppinou (18 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une pétition pour avoir la Toyota GR Yaris en Amérique






Avec une boite manuelle... ça va être difficile 
Elle est vraiment pas développée pour le marché Américain. Ce sont peut-être des expatriés de la vieille Europe qui ont crée la pétition 
Idem, ce n'est pas non plus pour nous. Elle nous est complètement interdite. Le rêve est aujourd'hui malussé +++ en France.

Une vraie bombe ce "coupé GT", pure jouissance qui nous est interdit et reproché de nos jours en France. La machine à frustration hexagonale est de plus en plus en Marche !
Toyota est vraiment "couillu" sur ce coup là. Mais en même temps pas étonnant, il colle à leur image, la technologie en compétition n'est pas là juste pour faire vitrine, c'est vraiment leur état d'esprit. Et ils savent faire la part des choses balayant large les champs d'horizon.
Une WRC homologuée pour la route. Une sobriété Sublime à "l'ancienne" pour ceux qui savent piloter. Une Déesse pour le contre-braquage, le virage engagé au frein à main et le talon/pointe sur les petites routes sinueuses.
Surtout qu'elle est en version intégrale paramétrable à votre conduite/pilotage pour encore mieux passer la puissance au sol, petit 1,6L turbo compressé pour 261 CH !!! Un poids de 1280 Kg. Elle va Dé-Po-Ter !!!
 _Ah, ça me rappelle ma jeunesse et ma Clio 16S à admission directe et son châssis Groupe N._
En plus sortie tout droit de chez Gazoo Racing (GR)...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Janvier 2020)

Présentation F1 2020


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Avec une boite manuelle... ça va être difficile [emoji14]
> Elle est vraiment pas développée pour le marché Américain. Ce sont peut-être des expatriés de la vieille Europe qui ont crée la pétition [emoji6]
> Idem, ce n'est pas non plus pour nous. Elle nous est complètement interdite. Le rêve est aujourd'hui malussé +++ en France.
> 
> ...


J'adore cette voiture , j’aimerais une RS6  mais  je changerais bien contre ce jouet


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2020)

Automobile : la France déterre la hache de guerre contre les grosses allemandes


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

Le patron de Peugeot annonce la fin du thermique pour 2030


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

Jaguar Land Rover imagine un siège de voiture capable de simuler les mouvements de la marche


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2020)

​L'est pas de bon poil, le bestiau !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 151897
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 151899
> ​L'est pas de bon poil, le bestiau !


Meme avis 

en plus si possible copie d'écran mon gros ce serait super  
bon je vais corriger


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> en plus si possible copie d'écran mon gros ce serait super
> bon je vais corriger



Enfin un modo qui a cessé la grève !


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2020)

Lexus cabriolet


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Lexus cabriolet


Superbe 
Pas utilisable dans le Jura


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2020)

La capote se ferme en 15 s


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La capote se ferme en 15 s


Ca va pas être assez pour le Jura


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2020)

Bon dommage, elle était pas très chère pourtant


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon dommage, elle était pas très chère pourtant


Pour un Jurassien qui bosse en Suisse , non le prix est correct


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2020)

Ah mais le soleil n'a pas de prix


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

*Renault va lancer sa Twingo **électrique*


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Mitsubishi soupçonné de fraude sur des moteurs diesel


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Le pick-up Tesla copié par des hackers russes


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2020)

WRC : le dernier défi pour Ogier, un 7e titre mondial


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Peugeot absent du salon de Genève 2020

Voilà qui rallonge encore peu la liste des marques absentes du salon de Genève 2020. Ford, Jaguar-Land Rover, Mini, Nissan, Mitsubishi, Lamborghini , Subaru, Tesla, Volvo ou encore Subaru ne feront pas le déplacement en terre helvétique. C'est la première fois qu'on compte autant de marques absentes sur ce salon qui restait traditionnellement moins touché que ceux de Francfort ou de Paris sur ce plan


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

508 PSE : la Peugeot qui fait trembler l'Allemagne


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Peugeot absent du salon de Genève 2020



De toutes façons les zolies hôtesses ne font plus partie de ce salon ! 




Jura39 a dit:


> 508 PSE : la Peugeot qui fait trembler l'Allemagne



... et qui va faire râler Bercy !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> De toutes façons les zolies hôtesses ne font plus partie de ce salon !


Oh si , il faut choisir le bon jour


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

Des phares laser pour remplacer les LED


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

La violente sortie de route d'Ott Tänak lors du rallye Monte-Carlo


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

La fin des Aston Martin en DTM ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

Bon , je vais encore attendre un peu


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2020)

Thaïlande : la police vend aux enchères un véhicule chargé de drogue


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

Nouveau visage pour le lion de Peugeot


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

Une DS flambant neuve livrée chez Citroën à Reims


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2020)

Et la plus belle est :.....


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et la plus belle est :.....


La DS ?


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2020)

Il vaut avouer quelle est magnifique  
Le mec a fait un boulot époustouflant !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il vaut avouer quelle est magnifique
> Le mec a fait un boulot époustouflant !


Un vrai passionné


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2020)

Allemagne: Francfort perd son salon de l'automobile 

J'avais bien pensé au "post mortem" mais il devrait revivre ailleurs !


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2020)

Et la plus moche est...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2020)

Bataille légale autour du nom du SUV de Ferrari, "Purosangue"


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2020)

Un milliardaire canadien à la rescousse d'Aston Martin


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

Une Ford Focus avec le pire aileron jamais vu ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2020)

Rétromobile : en avant-première, les dix trésors qu'exposera Renault


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

L'automobile de luxe  affiche des taux de croissance insolents


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2020)

Alléluia, un salon auto avec des autos !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Apple CarKey : on va pouvoir utiliser son iPhone ou sa Watch pour ouvrir sa voiture


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Citroën vers une traversée du Sahara en électrique en 2022 !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2020)

Il y a 50 ans naissait le dernier haut de gamme français


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Des tracteurs Porsche, Lamborghini ou Aston Martin


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2020)

Comme haut de gamme français, il y a également ceci à Rétromobile :


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Les 125 ans de Skoda


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Alpine A110 SportsX





​


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Joyeux Christianoversaire


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

Tesla d'occasion : Attention !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

Un véritable trésor automobile enfoui dans un garage de Nogent-le-Rotrou


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2020)

Ah, pour une trouvaille, jackpot


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2020)

BMW réinvente la roue.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2020)

Arnaque Ferrari


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2020)

F1: Ferrari présente sa SF1000 et veut effacer ses erreurs


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Une Bugatti des 24 Heures du Mans vendue 4,6 millions d'Euros


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Février 2020)

Accident Tesla mortel☛Autopilot


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2020)

Pourquoi PSA et Renault mettent le paquet sur l'électrique en ce début d'année


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Nissan réclame 83 millions d’euros à Carlos Ghosn


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

PSA veut reconquérir les États-Unis


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Renault R.S.20 : Les premières images dévoilées


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Peugeot 3008 (2020) : l'hybride rechargeable le plus vendu !


----------



## CBi (13 Février 2020)

Voici pourquoi je suis moins présent sur le Forum MacG depuis quelque temps ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

CBi a dit:


> Voici pourquoi je suis moins présent sur le Forum MacG depuis quelque temps ...


Hello,

C'est quoi le rapport avec la video ?


----------



## pouppinou (13 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> C'est quoi le rapport avec la video ?


Parce que mon cher Watson, le Monsieur à lunette de la vidéo ne fait qu'un avec @CBi et n'a pas le temps de venir sur le forum car sa MaMa le distrait trop 
Le Monsieur adore les belles oeuvres d'Art. 

Moi je mets 5 étoiles à Monsieur @CBi


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Parce que mon cher Watson, le Monsieur à lunette de la vidéo ne fait qu'un avec @CBi et n'a pas le temps de venir sur le forum car sa MaMa le distrait trop
> Le Monsieur adore les belles oeuvres d'Art.
> 
> Moi je mets 5 étoiles à Monsieur @CBi



Merci de cette explication 
et cette Maserati  est magnifique  

@CBi 
Félicitation


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Lexus remplace les rétroviseurs par des caméras


----------



## pouppinou (14 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Lexus remplace les rétroviseurs par des caméras


Là, il faut que l'on m'explique l'intérêt de garder l'encombrement d'un rétro quand je vois les très grands angles des Action-Cam d'aujourd'hui, sans compter celles qui permettent même de faire disparaitre le support et qui font croire que l'Action-Cam est désolidarisée de son support.  
Et il communique sur l'aspect aérodynamique en plus   
Phénomène assez courant des constructeurs de tous poils, qui ne pensent que par leurs ingénieurs et ignorent de façon dogmatique la technologie (meilleure) venant de l'extérieur quitte à proposer finalement un produit néo-dépassé.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Là, il faut que l'on m'explique l'intérêt de garder l'encombrement d'un rétro quand je vois les très grands angles des Action-Cam d'aujourd'hui, sans compter celles qui permettent même de faire disparaitre le support et qui font croire que l'Action-Cam est désolidarisée de son support.
> Et il communique sur l'aspect aérodynamique en plus
> Phénomène assez courant des constructeurs de tous poils, qui ne pensent que par leurs ingénieurs et ignorent de façon dogmatique la technologie (meilleure) venant de l'extérieur quitte à proposer finalement un produit néo-dépassé.


Audi fait pareil sur la E Tron


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)

Le rétrofit électrique autorisé en France


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il sera bientôt plus facile de convertir de vieilles voitures à l'électrique





Jura39 a dit:


> Le rétrofit électrique autorisé en France



me disais aussi...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2020)

Coronavirus : le salon automobile de Pékin reporté


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2020)

Supercar Pininfarina : en route vers les mégawatts


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Il explose le moteur de sa BMW M2 en se trompant de vitesse


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Un site pour dénoncer les mauvais conducteurs


----------



## Kevick (19 Février 2020)

Voilà le genre d'ordures que je trouve en bas de chez moi... Probablement des proprios de Mercedes ou de BMW jaloux de ceux qui possèdent une Ferrari...


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2020)

F40 enfumée


----------



## Kevick (19 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un site pour dénoncer les mauvais conducteurs



Ca me rappelle ça :









						Il traque et dénonce les infractions sur la route ! - Ça se discute
					

Abonnez-vous pour ne rien rater des prochains épisodes : http://bit.ly/YouTubeCSDDiffusée le 07/05/2003 Retrouvez Réservoir Prod sur :TWITTER ► https://twitt...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2020)

Sympa cette nouvelle DS9


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

Les équipementiers tricolores résistent à la crise grâce à l'innovation


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2020)

PSA va verser une prime de 4 100 euros à ses salariés aux plus bas salaires


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2020)

Citroën lance une voiture à 6900 euros fabriquée au Maroc


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2020)

Volvo présente une voiture électrique constituée de matériaux recyclés


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Février 2020)

Ton empreinte sur ta Porsche


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2020)

Volvo : quatre camions empilés, et qui roulent !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2020)

La berline Bugatti annulée car elle était devenue moche


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2020)

Le Salon de l’Automobile de Genève est annulé


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2020)

La voiture électrique la moins chère du monde !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

Une rarissime VLF Force 1 à vendre


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2020)

La campagne Peugeot primée au nom de la lutte pour la planète


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

Intermeccanica Murena 429 GT, un ovni élégant à vendre


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2020)

Voiture de l'année 2020 : c'est la Peugeot 208


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2020)

Renault lance la voiture électrique low cost en Europe


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Renault lance la voiture électrique low cost en Europe


 
*nicomarcos * en avait parlé ici


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Cupra Formentor : le premier véhicule 100% Cupra a débarqué


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)

La tueuse de Bugatti


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2020)

Le Salon de l'Automobile de Francfort déménage à Munich


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2020)

GM dévoile une batterie ultra puissante pour concurrencer Tesla


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2020)

BMW Concept i4 : pour rattraper Tesla L'i4 est un concept BMW préfigurant une berline sportive 100 %...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

Renault Morphoz


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

Toyota annonce le prix et ouvre les pré-commandes pour la GR Yaris de 261 chevaux en France






​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2020)

Pour Tavares (PSA) , investir dans Tesla est un risque "énormissime"


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

Toyota, Hyundai, Kia: l’antidémarrage de millions de voitures est vulnérable


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2020)

Les Land Rover en vedette dans le prochain James Bond


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2020)

Dans la série 'jouons à kikalaplugrosse', on dirait que celle-ci (1900 ch) vous a échappé (ou alors c'est la recherche Macgé qui est mal fichue...)


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans la série 'jouons à kikalaplugrosse', on dirait que celle-ci (1900 ch) vous a échappé (ou alors c'est la recherche Macgé qui est mal fichue...)


L'article du 5 Mars 2019 a du échappé aux journalistes du Figaro


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Une Bugatti en bois a été proposée à la vente pour près de 17 000 euros


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Ca pousse quand mème


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Ogier remporte un Rallye du Mexique écourté pour cause de coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Chiron Pur Sport


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Le Mercedes Marco Polo “ArtVenture” disponible en France


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2020)

Les meilleures voitures de sport du moment


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les meilleures voitures de sport du moment


Elle est belle cette Alpine


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Le Grand Prix d'Azerbaïdjan reporté à son tour


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Contrôle technique : une tolérance de 3 mois pour les particuliers


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Aston Martin Valhalla (2022) : voici le tout nouveau V6


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

Bugatti Expo !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Lego lance une réplique de la Fiat 500


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Coyote Up – Test et avis : la vitesse, c’est dépassé


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

La Bugatti la plus bruyante


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)

BMW M8


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

BMW secrète


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Volvo V60 Cross Country (2020) : il débarque en France avec un seul moteur


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Voiture électrique : Tesla va participer aux 24h du Mans en 2022 !


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voiture électrique : Tesla va participer aux 24h du Mans en 2022 !


Rappelle moi quel jour on est ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Formule 1 : Aston Martin confirme son retour comme constructeur en 2021


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Les Tesla vont pouvoir s’arrêter automatiquement à un feu rouge


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Audi e-tron Sportback... 400 ch et 440 km d'autonomie !


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2020)

La Limo-Jet


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

*Une Gemballa Mirage GT détruite à New-York*


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Hyundai Prophecy, la voiture sans volant qui nettoie l’air


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Karma Automotive dévoile une camionnette électrique semi-autonome


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Cette Nissan peut conduire seule


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2020)

bah, moi aussi je peux conduire seul, j’en fais pas un fromage pour autant


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Un tesla plus rapide que la Bugatti Chiron


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un tesla plus rapide que la Bugatti Chiron


Ou comment confondre vitesse et accélération...
Certains journalistes devraient retourner à l'école


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Avril 2020)

Ça envoie


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)

Triton Model H électrique : 1500 chevaux et plus de 1000 km d’autonomie !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

La futur 308 SW


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)

Bugatti : la montre


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Toyota dévoile le Yaris Cross


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2020)

P'tin mais quand est-ce qu'il vont arrêter de transformer les bagnoles en camion ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tin mais quand est-ce qu'il vont arrêter de transformer les bagnoles en camion ?


Quand y aura plus de cons pour les acheter...


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tin mais quand est-ce qu'il vont arrêter de transformer les bagnoles en camion ?


#suv #x7 #q8


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca roule fort pendant le confinement sur une autobahn


Oui, enfin bon, ça commence à bien faire les doublons.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

@*Romuald *
Désolé pour ce doublon 
Mauvaise recherche de ma part* *


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2020)

Alpine : un monument en péril


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Tesla déploie Fallout Shelter dans ses voitures avec la mise à jour 2020.20


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Alpine : un monument en péril


Espérons que Alpine restera sur le site de Dieppe .


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Espérons que Alpine restera sur le site de Dieppe .


La meilleure idée d'alpine => faire un SUV
zon rien compris


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La meilleure idée d'alpine => faire un SUV
> zon rien compris


Va savoir , le segment des SUV marche fort 
et un SUV Sportif c'est sympa


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La meilleure idée d'alpine => faire un SUV
> zon rien compris


C'est pas Alpine, c'est Renault. Comme dit juju, le SUV sportif c'est tendance donc vroum vroum, et tant pis si ça coute une blinde et que ça consomme et pollue comme 15. Tant qu'y a des riches et du pétrole, allons-z-y !
Ca me fait gerber.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas Alpine, c'est Renault. Comme dit juju, le SUV sportif c'est tendance donc vroum vroum, et tant pis si ça coute une blinde et que ça consomme et pollue comme 15. Tant qu'y a des riches et du pétrole, allons-z-y !
> Ca me fait gerber.


Ah une sportive Alpine ne coute pas une blinde ? c'est pourtant qu'une " Renault " 
Tant qu'il y a des riches


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah une sportive Alpine ne coute pas une blinde ? c'est pourtant qu'une " Renault "
> Tant qu'il y a des riches


Ne fais pas celui qui n'a pas compris.
Je conchie les SUV en général et les sportifs en particulier. Tout juste bons à jouer une fois de plus à kikalaplugrosse en se foutant du reste.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne fais pas celui qui n'a pas compris.
> Je conchie les SUV en général et les sportifs en particulier. Tout juste bons à jouer une fois de plus à kikalaplugrosse en se foutant du reste.


Tu peux développer ton argument ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

Une voiture n'a pas besoin de ressembler à un camion pour être efficace et confortable
Une voiture n'a pas besoin de faire du zéro à 100 en moins de deux
Une voiture n'a pas besoin de monter à 250 quand les autoroutes sont limitées dans la plupart des pays

Une voiture qui a tout ça ne l'a que pour flatter l'ego de son propriétaire, lequel, donc, joue à kikalaplugrosse.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Une voiture n'a pas besoin de ressembler à un camion pour être efficace et confortable
> Une voiture n'a pas besoin de faire du zéro à 100 en moins de deux
> Une voiture n'a pas besoin de monter à 250 quand les autoroutes sont limitées dans la plupart des pays
> 
> Une voiture qui a tout ça ne l'a que pour flatter l'ego de son propriétaire, lequel, donc, joue à kikalaplugrosse.


Une voiture n'a pas besoin de ressembler à un camion pour être efficace et confortable : Je suis de ton avis , mais quand souffre du dos ou que tu vieillis , un véhicule haut est parfois agréable ( je parle de SUV a taille raisonnable ) Le premier Picasso était génial pour cela 
Une voiture n'a pas besoin de faire du zéro à 100 en moins de deux : C'est en effet pas le rôle d'un SUV 
Une voiture n'a pas besoin de monter à 250 quand les autoroutes sont limitées dans la plupart des pays : Entièrement de ton avis , quoi que parfois en montagne un peu de puissance quand tu as de la charge , c'est assez utile .

Une voiture qui a tout ça ne l'a que pour flatter l'ego de son propriétaire, lequel, donc, joue à kikalaplugrosse.
Il faut avoir les moyens pour réunir tout ça .
heureusement qu'il y a des personnes qui peuvent acheter cela pour faire marcher l'industrie automobile et le monde du luxe

C'est quoi la voiture idéal alors ?


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2020)

Michel Piccoli : 5 de ses voitures de cinéma
					

L’acteur français a roulé dans des dizaines de voitures sur grand écran. Elles participaient à la construction de ses personnages et nous disaient beaucoup de l’histoire et de l’époque racontées par ses films. En voici 5 dans 5 long-métrages que l’on a tant aimés




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> quand souffre du dos ou que tu vieillis , un véhicule haut est parfois agréable


Pas un véhicule haut, juste un véhicule avec un siège pas trop bas. Pas besoin d'un SUV grand format 


Jura39 a dit:


> C'est en effet pas le rôle d'un SUV


Donc les SUV sportifs ne le sont que pour jouer à kikalaplugrosse. CQFD


Jura39 a dit:


> un peu de puissance quand tu as de la charge , c'est assez utile


Il y a une marge entre un peu de puissance et 400 cv sous le pied.


Jura39 a dit:


> heureusement qu'il y a des personnes qui peuvent acheter cela pour faire marcher l'industrie automobile et le monde du luxe


Joli sophisme : en somme d'après toi l'industrie automobile fonctionne grâce au luxe. Surtout Renault, qui fait son beurre avec les voitures populaires depuis 70 ans, les low-cost (Dacia) depuis 20, et s'est régulièrement planté dans le segment luxe, cf le grand succès de l'Avantime et VelSatis. Dommage d'ailleurs, j'ai voyagé en VelSatis, c'était génial, mais Renault étant pour le public un constructeur 'populaire', les gens continueront d'acheter teuton pour ce qui est des vroum-vroum de luxe


Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi la voiture idéal alors ?


Ma voiture idéale n'est certainement pas la tienne, ni celle de ton voisin de l'autre côté de la frontière, ni de personne d'autre : chacun ses critères. Si elle existait il n'y aurait plus qu'un seul constructeur et un seul modèle !


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mai 2020)

Bah, un bon gros SUV et une Rollex à chaque poignet, la vie est belle…


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ma voiture idéale n'est certainement pas la tienne, ni celle de ton voisin de l'autre côté de la frontière, ni de personne d'autre : chacun ses critères. Si elle existait il n'y aurait plus qu'un seul constructeur et un seul modèle !



Tu oublies une (toute) petite précision : cette petite merveille n'aurait qu'un seul client...

Donc rare, donc chère ! 

S'pèce de nanti !


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu oublies une (toute) petite précision : cette petite merveille n'aurait qu'un seul client...
> 
> Donc rare, donc chère !
> 
> S'pèce de nanti !


Comme d'hab' tu es à côté de la plaque cher TC. Si la voiture idéale existait, parce qu'idéale elle répondrait aux critères de tout le monde et donc serait achetée par tout le monde, donc produite à des millions d'exemplaires.

Le sens de ma phrase était que la voiture idéale n'existe pas. C'est plus clair avec les points sur les i ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas un véhicule haut, juste un véhicule avec un siège pas trop bas. Pas besoin d'un SUV grand format
> Je suis de ton avis
> 
> Donc les SUV sportifs ne le sont que pour jouer à kikalaplugrosse. CQFD
> ...



J'ai pas de voiture idéale , car j'aime pas conduire


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bah, un bon gros SUV et une Rollex à chaque poignet, la vie est belle…


 
Et avec un petit coupé sportif et une Apple Watch, la vie est magnifique...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme d'hab' tu es à côté de la plaque cher TC. Si la voiture idéale existait, parce qu'idéale elle répondrait aux critères de tout le monde et donc serait achetée par tout le monde, donc produite à des millions d'exemplaires.Le sens de ma phrase était que la voiture idéale n'existe pas. C'est plus clair avec les points sur les i ?



Le seul problème c'est ce que tu as écrit : "_*Ma* voiture idéale n'est certainement pas la tienne, ni celle de ton voisin de l'autre côté de la frontière, ni de personne d'autre : chacun ses critères. Si elle existait il n'y aurait plus qu'un seul constructeur et un seul modèle ! "  _

Comique !


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2020)

Le seul problème est que tu oublies que Juju demandait quelle est _*LA *_voiture idéale. La première phrase n'est la que pour fournir une explication à la seconde qui constitue la réponse effective, car quand j'écris 'si elle existait' je parle bien évidemment de *LA* voiture idéale, et non de _*MA*_ voiture idéale.
Comique ? non. Mais peut-être me suis-je mal exprimé et aurai-je du inverser les deux afin que tu comprennes. Veuille bien m'en excuser.


----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2020)

LA voiture idéale?

L' Homermobile






Là, "Pimp my ride", ils peuvent s' accrocher!


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bah, un bon gros SUV et une Rollex à chaque poignet, la vie est belle…


Une Rolex , oh c'est petit !!
Pourquoi pas une Piaget Altiplano Ultimate Concept


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Un constructeur automobile responsable 
Volvo : ses nouveaux modèles désormais bridés à 180 km/h


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2020)

Apres la vitesse, les constructeurs pourront se pencher sur les bruits d'échappements qui ne servent à rien, hormis à faire du bruit, et donc déranger.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Apres la vitesse, les constructeurs pourront se pencher sur les bruits d'échappements qui ne servent à rien, hormis à faire du bruit, et donc déranger.


Une voiture sans bruit ?
Sans bruit c'est que l'on entend pas arriver un véhicule. C'est dangereux pour les piétons ou pour les personnes malvoyantes.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2020)

Ha, on met la responsabilité sur le dos des piétons ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha, on met la responsabilité sur le dos des piétons ?


Ha, je sais pas , j'ai pas cette information écrite .


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une voiture sans bruit ?
> Sans bruit c'est que l'on entend pas arriver un véhicule. C'est dangereux pour les piétons ou pour les personnes malvoyantes.


J'ai pas dit sans bruit, jai dit moins de bruit. 

Par exemple, une Porsche au ralenti a 40 mètres (environ), ça fait vibrer mes fenêtres. 
Certaines voitures qui entrent sur l'autoroute à 300 mètres, qui est pourtant séparée par une épaisseur de forêt, je les entends distinctement. Je peux pas dire les modèles, mais c'est pas les voitures les moins chères.

Le voisin avait une RS7, et quand il rentrait tard le soir, ça faisait un bruit terrible lorsqu'il manœuvrait pour rentrer dans son allée de garage (donc à moins de 5 km/h). Maintenant il est en AM GT, c'est un peu mieux, mais toujours bruyant. 
Il a aussi une mini en partie électrique, le bruit (haut parleur je crois) n'est pas très agréable, un bruit strident. Un peu comme le vent dans un câble d'acier. 

Je me moque des voitures qu'ont les gens, mais certaines font beaucoup de bruit pour rien. De toutes façons, elles ont deja un système dans l'habitacle pour reproduire/simuler le bruit extérieur qui est en partie annulé par l'isolation phonique, les constructeurs pourraient s'arrêter là.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

@*flotow*

Je suis de ton avis ,certaines voitures font vraiment du bruit , je pense que cela est due a leur moteur puissant , mais je préfère de loin le silence d'une voiture électrique .
J'ai dans ma voiture un système qui amplifie le son quand je suis en mode sport .J'ai horreur de ce système


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai dans ma voiture un système qui amplifie le son quand je suis en mode sport .J'ai horreur de ce système


Que tu as payé malgré tout...
Ah le marketing


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Que tu as payé malgré tout...
> Ah le marketing


Non ,c'est d'origine sur le modèle que je possède , mais je choisis pas


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Que tu as payé malgré tout...
> Ah le marketing


Quel marketing ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel marketing ?


Toi, la belle cible


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toi, la belle cible


Oui je suis surement la cible d'autres coups marketings


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2020)

La nouvelle Peugeot 3008 sera entièrement fabriquée à Sochaux


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2020)

Une carrosserie tout en carbone pour les Ford Mustang Shelby GT500CR


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La nouvelle Peugeot 3008 sera entièrement fabriquée à Sochaux


Espérons qu'elle aura autant de succès que la version actuelle


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)

Nissan réduit sa capacité de production et ferme son site de Barcelone, qui emploie quelque 3 000 personnes


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

Renault confirme la suppression de 4 600 emplois en France


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2020)

Bonjour
Quelle est à votre avis la meilleure voiture électrique rapport qualité/prix ?
(on pourrait peut être faire une nouvelle discussion sur ce thème , avis au modo ? )


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2020)

Si c'est électrique c'est plus beurk...
P*tain faut que je change les bougies de ma caisse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2020)

Un bon gros V8 qui hume bon l'huile et l'essence ... Il n'y a que ça de vrai !
Je n'aime pas beaucoup les choses trop aseptisées !

Si j'en avais les moyens, ce serait une Mustang V8 5.0L sans hésitation !


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2020)

Faisons un fil sur les vélos !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2020)

Si on n'avait pas découvert le pétrole, ya longtemps qu'on serait en électrique
(voiture belge)


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Faisons un fil sur les vélos !


électrique alors ou les trottinettes, bande has been


----------



## patlek (29 Mai 2020)

Ou a chwoal.

(Ouss que j' ai garé mon chwoal ???)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Quelle est à votre avis la meilleure voiture électrique rapport qualité/prix ?
> (on pourrait peut être faire une nouvelle discussion sur ce thème , avis au modo ? )



@*subsole*
Un fil existe déjà ici


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Quelle est à votre avis la meilleure voiture électrique rapport qualité/prix ?
> (on pourrait peut être faire une nouvelle discussion sur ce thème , avis au modo ? )


Je craquerais bien sur une Tesla


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Faisons un fil sur les vélos !


Il y en existe un ici


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2020)

Auto/Moto - La Formule 1 présente un nouveau calendrier de huit courses en Europe


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2020)

Aston Martin relance la fabrication de la DB5 de James Bond ​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)

*La nouvelle BMW Série 4 Coupé*

Elle a une sacrée gueule


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

Gagner les 24 Heures du Mans sans émettre de CO2  !


----------



## patxito (5 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *La nouvelle BMW Série 4 Coupé*
> 
> Elle a une sacrée gueule
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 176593



Faut aimer les haricots...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Faut aimer les haricots...


C'est a dire ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2020)

Les haricots c'est la calandre des BMW, nom donné du temps où ils étaient plus haut que large, et où, accessoirement, BMW faisait de jolies voitures


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Les haricots c'est la calandre des BMW, nom donné du temps où ils étaient plus haut que large, et où, accessoirement, BMW faisait de jolies voitures


Merci de ton explication 
je ne savais pas cela


----------



## flotow (5 Juin 2020)

Parlant BM, j'ai croisé une vielle BM que j'ai pris pour une Traction 

Pour les haricots, il y a la superposition des différentes formes de l'ensemble des modèles qui est présenté au musée BM.

Sinon, moi je trouve que ça fait plus dent de lapin.
Mais du lapin au haricot, pourquoi pas. 
Poke @petit_louis


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

@*flotow*
Il est bien le musée BM ?


----------



## patxito (6 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Les haricots c'est la calandre des BMW, nom donné du temps où ils étaient plus haut que large, et où, accessoirement, BMW faisait de jolies voitures



Yep, ils sont devenus difformes, on ne voit plus que cela, c’est le (mauvais) goût chinois, et c’est à


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2020)

Moi, c'est le Marauder qu'il me faudrait pour aller faire mes petites courses !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Le constructeur chinois Aiways a commencé l'envoi de ses premiers véhicules vers l'Europe
Aiways U5


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*flotow*
> Il est bien le musée BM ?


C'est un musée auto


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, c'est le Marauder qu'il me faudrait pour aller faire mes petites courses !


Et tu pourrais laisser le volant un moment à ton poilu, pour qu'il s'amuse un peu !


----------



## patxito (8 Juin 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Yep, ils sont devenus difformes, on ne voit plus que cela, c’est le (mauvais) goût chinois, et c’est à



Je ne suis pas le seul à déplorer ce design...









						Et si la nouvelle BMW Série 4 avait l’air “normale” ?
					

Comme le sait tout amateur de BMW qui n’a pas été complètement coupé d’Internet ces derniers jours, BMW vient de présenter sa nouvelle Sér...




					gocar.be


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Je ne suis pas le seul à déplorer ce design...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf que les calandres énomes (et très moches) c'est la mode. Suffit de regarder les grosses Audi et certaines Toyotas :beurk:.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

C'est en effet la mode car c'est pareil sur certaines citadines .Ce n'est pas désagréable sur certains modèles


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2020)

Mouais. Je l'ai fait à l'arrache, mais même si c'est pixellisé sous la plaque je la préfère comme ça. Plus classe, moins bourrin.
(en plus ça permettrait de protéger la plaque et la calandre de ceux qui se garent au bruit   )


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

Les deux sont sympa


----------



## daffyb (8 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouais. Je l'ai fait à l'arrache, mais même si c'est pixellisé sous la plaque je la préfère comme ça. Plus classe, moins bourrin.
> (en plus ça permettrait de protéger la plaque et la calandre de ceux qui se garent au bruit   )
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 177397​


+1 pour un vrai pare-chocs


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> +1 pour un vrai pare-chocs


Hélas , il y a de moins en moins de pare-chocs sur une voiture 
Cela augmente les couts de réparations en carrosserie .


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)

Le nouveau visage des prochaines Opel


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

Nouvelle Skoda Octavia Scout


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2020)

Le conducteur d'une Tesla évite de justesse un sanglier grâce à l'Autopilot


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Le V8 biturbo de retour sur le Porsche Cayenne GTS


----------



## Lio70 (13 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le conducteur d'une Tesla évite de justesse un sanglier grâce à l'Autopilot


Pure mise en scène! C'était un employé de Tesla déguisé en sanglier, payé pour se tenir où il fallait et redorer le blason de cet autopilot approximatif.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Renault confirme la suppression de 4 600 emplois en France
> 
> Si ça c'est pas honteux et déguelasse, alors que l'état leur accorde un prêt Grrr.
> Tout ça pour pouvoir payer les actionnaires, si seulement ça pouvait faire augmenter les taux de rendements





patlek a dit:


> Ou a chwoal.
> 
> (Ouss que j' ai garé mon chwoal ???)



Eh ! cowboy t'a garé ton cheval en double file (réplique d'un film dont je n'arrive pas à me souvenir, si l'un d'entre vous vois de quel film je parle)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, c'est le Marauder qu'il me faudrait pour aller faire mes petites courses !



Là ton poilu viendrait


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Pure mise en scène! C'était un employé de Tesla déguisé en sanglier, payé pour se tenir où il fallait et redorer le blason de cet autopilot approximatif.


J'ai encore pas trop confiance a ses aides à la conduite .J'ai encore du mal a faire confiance , mais j'y arrive doucement


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

La Citroën Ami (2020) s'installe à la Fnac et chez Darty !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Une très belle collection


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2020)

Le manoir de Lohéac, c' est un musée, et une (sacré) collection privée


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Le géant allemand BMW va supprimer 6000 postes en 2020


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Nouvelle Citroën C4 (2020)


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2020)

Et faire des jolies voitures, ils peuvent ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et faire des jolies voitures, ils peuvent ?


Pas facile de satisfaire tous le monde


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et faire des jolies voitures, ils peuvent ?



Exclusivement pour les clients jolis !


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2020)

Je ne donne pas tort à Romuald sur toute la ligne concernant sa critique des SUV. D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas une question de tort mais de goût. Je déteste ces petites voitures qui jouent à la grosse en utilisant de gros pneus, un volume ramassé avec des lignes devenant de plus en plus courbes, un toit faussement élevé mais se rabattant vite à l'arrière au point qu'on ne peut pas mettre grand-chose dans le coffre parce que la sensation de volume vu de l'extérieur n'est qu'illusion, l'ensemble étant doté de vitres de plus en plus petites. Dans le pire des cas, certaines ont même un moteur de petite citadine et n'ont de SUV que le nom. Je ne citerai pas de marques ni de modèles ; il y en a pléthore sur le marché.

Mon affection pour BMW, exprimée sur le fil des voitures électriques, s'explique par le fait qu'avec les numéros impairs de la série X, on reste quand même dans un SUV ou en tout cas un SAV au niveau utilitaire, tout en conservant l'élégance d'une voiture de ville. Et j'aime tant le visage des BMW depuis que je suis enfant. Je guettais toujours l'arrivée de ma grand-mère quand elle nous rendait visite (BMW 2002 dans les années 70) parce que j'adorais voir arriver cette calandre avec les haricots, cernée de phares donnant au visage un air félin. Ça me fascinait et ça m'est resté.

En revanche, je déteste les numéros pairs de la série X.
X2 : pourquoi BMW qui est un premium s'embarrasse-t-elle d'occuper ce segment du marché ?
X4 : pourquoi avoir fait une version pseudo-SUV de la simple 4 ?
X6 : tout dans son volume est démesuré mais sans raison utilitaire. Quand je vois une X6, je pense à la reine des aliens dans Starship Troopers.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

110 km/h sur autoroute


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Juin 2020)

Je propose 11km/h sur l'autoroute et 5km/h en ville


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 110 km/h sur autoroute


Oui, ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi. J'avoue que sur un long trajet (je me tape parfois 1200 bornes d'un coup), c'est agréable de rouler un peu vite pour réduire le trajet de deux heures.
Belgique: 120.
Allemagne: 130 ou illimité.
Pologne: 110 ou 140 suivant que le tronçon est muni ou non d'une bande d'arrêt d'urgence.

J'avoue avoir déjà roulé à 210 en Allemagne pour "voir ce que ça faisait" et voir comment la voiture se comportait au niveau bruit et vibrations. Je n'en ai pas fait une habitude car j'ai ressenti le danger, mais j'ai apprécié la voiture.

Par contre, j'ai aussi fait ce trajet de 1200 bornes en me limitant à 110 km/h et en me forçant à rouler de manière constante (freiner et accélérer le moins souvent possible) pour tester la consommation de carburant. L'économie réalisée est importante.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 110 km/h sur autoroute


Autant je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est une connerie, autant l'article est un tissu d'âneries sur sa façon de vouloir réhabiliter le diesel. D'abord parce qu'il se focalise sur les émissions de CO2, comme si un moteur thermique n'émettait que ça, ensuite pour ce contresens que tout le monde fait : un diesel consomme moins donc est moins energivore qu'un essence. Sauf que s'il consomme moins c'est surtout parce qu'un litre de gazole contient plus d'énergie qu'un litre d'essence. Si le prix du carburant était calculé sur la base de l'énergie délivrée le litre de gazole serait plus cher (à taxes égales !) que le litre d'essence. Pas sur alors qu'on vendrait beaucoup de caisses à mazout...


----------



## Neyres (21 Juin 2020)

Tous à vélo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Juin 2020)

@Lio70 : c'est vrai que l'Allemagne est particulière. J'avais appris ça en cours d'allemand (quasi le seul truc que j'ai retenu  )
Je me suis toujours demandé comme cela fonctionnait avec tout ceux roulant à des vitesses différentes allant de 80 à 180km/h (dans ma tête).


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> @Lio70 : c'est vrai que l'Allemagne est particulière. J'avais appris ça en cours d'allemand (quasi le seul truc que j'ai retenu  )
> Je me suis toujours demandé comme cela fonctionnait avec tout ceux roulant à des vitesses différentes allant de 80 à 180km/h (dans ma tête).



Absolument aucun problème : testé à 217 km/h du coté de Munich à bord d'une 500 Abarth. Surpris de la stabilité de l'engin et de sa conservation de cap !


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> @Lio70 : c'est vrai que l'Allemagne est particulière. J'avais appris ça en cours d'allemand (quasi le seul truc que j'ai retenu  )
> Je me suis toujours demandé comme cela fonctionnait avec tout ceux roulant à des vitesses différentes allant de 80 à 180km/h (dans ma tête).


La rigueur et le pragmatisme germaniques sont bien une réalité. En général, quand une règle existe, qu'il s'agisse d'une loi ou d'un usage convenu tacitement, tout le monde va dans le même sens. De la discipline pour éviter le bordel, ça marche même s'il y a aussi des accidents routiers graves (à cette vitesse, on utilise un buvard, pas une civière).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Juin 2020)

Oui, le fait de pouvoir aller à la vitesse que l'on veut doit rendre les conducteurs bien plus attentif. Hop, une petite pointe de vitesse pour se changer les idées 5min puis on revient à la vitesse de croisière


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Hop, une petite pointe de vitesse pour se changer les idées 5min puis on revient à la vitesse de croisière


Mine de rien, ça rompt la monotonie du trajet et ça lutte contre la somnolence. Je me demande quel est le taux d'accidents dus à l'inattention sur ces autoroutes ou l'on roule au pas des camions.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Absolument aucun problème : testé à 217 km/h du coté de Munich à bord d'une 500 Abarth. Surpris de la stabilité de l'engin et de sa conservation de cap !


Je circule pas mal sur l'Allemagne et c'est vrai que c'est assez agréable de pouvoir accélérer , en France je fais plus attention , quoi que parfois je suis pas dans la limitation .
Ma voiture possède un panel d'options qui permettent de rouler cool ( régulateur adaptatif ) , avec ce régulateur , je conduit plus cool . C'est une option que j'aurais du mal a ne pas reprendre car je me sens plus en sécurité .


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Mine de rien, ça rompt la monotonie du trajet et ça lutte contre la somnolence. Je me demande quel est le taux d'accidents dus à l'inattention sur ces autoroutes ou l'on roule au pas des camions.


C'est aussi très fatiguant , quand je pousse à plus de 200  l'attention n'est pas la mème et je ne ferais pas cela pendant de heures .
Je pique parfois de belle pointe , mais pas longtemps.


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2020)

Rouler vite ne veut pas dire rouler le plus vite.
Tu peux être à 210 et te faire rattraper par quelqu'un à 240/250 (voir 280 pour certains).

Le freinage ne s'effectue que lorsque la voiture devant ne se range pas (soit parce que se ranger en permanence est source de danger, soit parce qu'il est juste impossible de se ranger). L'anticipation ce n'est pas trop ça.

Dépasser sur la file de gauche à 200/210 alors que les autres files sont à environ 140, c'est une sacré différence de vitesse... et quelqu'un peu toujours s'engager sur cette file. À cette vitesse, tout se rapproche très vite.

Il faut aussi dire que les files sont moins homogènes qu'en france. À droite, ça peut être à 90, 120, 140 (rarement) et assez souvent autour 140 au milieu.
Et puis, quelque soit la vitesse, il faut croire que même avec des voitures à plus de 4000 euros, soit le conducteur ne sait pas utiliser le régulateur, soit ne veut pas l’enclencher, ce qui veut dire que c'est possible de doubler une voiture qui ralenti tout doucement puis qui va dépasser très très vite. Autant dire que niveau conso, c'est clairement pas ça (tout ça sans aucun bénéfice de temps).
D'ailleurs, il est difficile de garder le régulateur très longtemps.

En comparaison, il est possible de faire Strasbourg / Marne-la-vallée à 130 kmh, pratiquement sans enlever le régulateur. Chose impossible ici sauf à être à droite, à 110 ou moins.

130 km/h, je trouve ça convenable et la plupart des voitures peuvent l'atteindre sans trop de soucis (sauf sur de grosses montée, mais là il y a en général une voie de plus). Ne pas avoir de limitation, c'est avoir quelqu'un de plus rapide (et souvent impatient) derrière soit. Autant dire que ce n'est pas reposant. Être sur la route, ce n'est pas être tout seul, et quelque chose de plus homogène (130 par exemple ) ne peut que aider.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et faire des jolies voitures, ils peuvent ?


@Romuald 
C'est quoi tes gouts ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je guettais toujours l'arrivée de ma grand-mère quand elle nous rendait visite (BMW 2002 dans les années 70) parce que j'adorais voir arriver cette calandre avec les haricots, cernée de phares donnant au visage un air félin. Ça me fascinait et ça m'est resté.


J'ai eu cette voiture en version T2i


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Oui, ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi. J'avoue que sur un long trajet (je me tape parfois 1200 bornes d'un coup), c'est agréable de rouler un peu vite pour réduire le trajet de deux heures.
> Belgique: 120.
> Allemagne: 130 ou illimité.
> Pologne: 110 ou 140 suivant que le tronçon est muni ou non d'une bande d'arrêt d'urgence.
> ...



J'ai eu la chance, à la fin des années 70 de pouvoir me procurer un véhicule intéressant :





​Le meilleur compromis refroidissement / bruits aérodynamiques et équilibre général était à 170 km/h (pratique, pour connaître la consommation instantanée à partir de 130, il suffisait d'ôter le dernier chiffre de la vitesse lue au compteur...).

J'ai remarqué que, lorsque j'étais doublé par une voiture plus rapide, elle était suivie par quatre ou cinq autres. J'ai vite compris la manœuvre : le premier "ouvre" la route (pleins phares), et les suivants peuvent suivre plus sereinement. En effet, "ouvrir" est nerveusement épuisant si l'on dépasse les 10' ! Le temps dépassé, l'"ouvreur" se décale à droite et reprend la queue du peloton, remplacé par le deuxième et ainsi de suite...
Pour avoir assez souvent pratiqué l'exercice, c'est beaucoup plus sécurisant.

Compte tenu des progrès techniques intervenus sur les voitures, ils est parfaitement démagogique de vouloir ramener la vitesse à 110 km/h sur autoroute.
De plus, ces idiots oublient volontairement de parler des économies réalisées sur la consommation, par les progrès des motorisations...

Il m'est arrivé, après qu'un mécanicien ait bichonné mon moteur, de vouloir faire respirer un peu l'engin avant de quitter l'autoroute. Le gendarme souriant qui m'accueillit au péage de sortie me dit "elle marche bien votre voiture" ! Il me délivra immédiatement un certificat à 193,7 km/h (avec famille et bagages, pas mal !).
Le PS du papier précisait "retrait de permis pour deux semaines 

C'était mieux avant !


----------



## patlek (23 Juin 2020)

Bon, et bien moi, si je fais un long trajet, en regle générale, c' est que je roule avec mon antiquité (60 ans cette année).

Et j' ai déjà du mal a atteindre les 110 Km/h et à 110Km/h il y a un soucis dans la voiture, c' est que le moteur tourne a fond, et que c' est bruyant a l' intérieur- un long trajet, tu sorts de la caisse en titubant (avec une alcoolémie a 0,00).

Je préfère etre à 100.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)

Superbe cette BMW


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Mine de rien, ça rompt la monotonie du trajet et ça lutte contre la somnolence. Je me demande quel est le taux d'accidents dus à l'inattention sur ces autoroutes ou l'on roule au pas des camions.



Aux US tu t'endors, routes trés large mais limité à 70 miles (112 km/h) lancinant, je plains maman en plus boite auto t'a rien à faire (qu'à prendre des photos). 
Le plus fou (on est à cet instant dans le Wyoming) quand tu approche un village, une école. 
Là bam c'est 40 miles. D'un coup d'un seule : 
Vous auriez vu là, Maman et une flique indienne qui sors de je ne sais d'où ? déboule avec ses Giro.

Papa : Gare-toi là, j'descends

L'indienne (assez imposante) : 
YOU, Stay in the car !

LE SKETCH !


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Superbe cette BMW


Quelle BM ?


----------



## Lio70 (23 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Aux US


J'ai loué une voiture en Californie lors de mon séjour en 98 où je séjournais chez des amis dans le comté d'Orange, au sud du comté de Los Angeles. Vitesse limitée à 25 miles (40 km) en agglomération et 65 miles (105 km) sur l'autoroute. J'allais me balader tous les jours et j'ai fait plusieurs fois l'aller et retour Los Angeles.

Un jour, j'ai en tête 105 km sur l'autoroute et je surveille le compteur pour ne pas dépasser la vitesse autorisée mais par distraction, je me mets à rouler à 100 tel qu'indiqué au compteur, donc en fait je roulais à 100 miles par heure (160 km). Je roulais sur la bande "car pool" et je voyais tous les américains sur les autres bandes en me disant "purée, ils roulent bien lentement!!!". Puis heureusement je réalise mon erreur et j'ai vite ralenti. Heureusement que je n'ai pas été arrêté parce qu'en plus, j'étais seul en voiture sur la bande "car pool". Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait avoir au moins un passager pour emprunter cette bande-là, mes amis me l'ont expliqué plus tard. En plus, sur la route de chez eux à LA, on traverse Irvine et le shérif de l'endroit n'est pas commode, il parait. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais été contrôlé ni flashé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Quelle BM ?



BMW 2800 Auto (E3) 170 ch


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> BMW 2800 Auto (E3) 170 ch


Une sacrée voiture pour son époque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)

J'ai adoré conduire. Aujourd'hui je ne peux conduire.
Je n'aurais conduis, seule, que 4ans, du 17 décembre 2002 au 7 avril 2006.
Heureusement que j'avais fait ma conduite accompagnée à 16ans.

Ma FIERTé, une Sublime Corsa Version Elégance de 2001.
Option : sièges baquets, jantes aluminium montées sur des pneus en dix-sept pouces, commande du poste CD, chromée or au volant, climatisation et tout plein d’autres gadgets, comme le porte-lunettes situé en haut de la portière gauche.

(ci-dessous on est en 2006).
QUE J'ai payé TOUTE SEULE en 2005 je ne l'aurais conduite qu'un an mais une année de BONHEUR conduire ça à mon jeune âge...POUAH...

J'espère ne choquer personne avec la photo, je n'en retrouve plus d'autre.


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je roulais sur la bande "car pool" et je voyais tous les américains sur les autres bandes en me disant "purée, ils roulent bien lentement!!!". Puis heureusement je réalise mon erreur et j'ai vite ralenti. Heureusement que je n'ai pas été arrêté parce qu'en plus, j'étais seul en voiture sur la bande "car pool". Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait avoir au moins un passager pour emprunter cette bande-là, mes amis me l'ont expliqué plus tard. En plus, sur la route de chez eux à LA, on traverse Irvine et le shérif de l'endroit n'est pas commode, il parait. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais été contrôlé ni flashé.



Alala, les lignes HOV, quelle idée magnifique ! Et en plus elles passent sur les ponts surélevés avec juste une ligne de traffic !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> BMW 2800 Auto (E3) 170 ch


170 Ch , c'était super pour l'époque


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 170 Ch , c'était super pour l'époque


En effet, le "coup de pied au c*l" en utilisant le kick down était super !
À comparer à la façon de décoller des avions qui poussaient les moteurs au maximum avant de lâcher les freins ! Un régal !

Maintenant, pour économiser le kérosène, plus de blocage des freins... Faut bien admettre que les progrès faits permettent d'éviter de raccourcir le décollage : les pistes sont les mêmes mais la puissance des réacteurs a augmenté !!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> kick down


C'était une boite auto combien de rapport  ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2020)

#7 815


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2020)

3 Vitesses


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

BMW Série 8 Golden Thunder : seulement un exemplaire en France !


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2020)

270 000€ les 20 minutes !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> 270 000€ les 20 minutes !


Il y a quand mème des assurances !!


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a quand mème des assurances !!


Oui bien sûr , en plus c'est un problème "mécanique" de Lamborghini, en plus ça va faire bonne presse !
Et dépôt de plainte en plus


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

Le prix me surprend !


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le prix me surprend !


Une Lamborghini chinoise, la preuve


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

C'est pas énorme comme tarif


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2020)

C'est bien ce que voulais dire, ils ont intérêt à lui en  redonner une autre et toutes options comprises gratuites afin 
d'étouffer tout ça !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2020)

Salon de l'auto : Genève 2021 jette l'éponge


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

Hâte de la voir en vraie , je la trouve pas mal 

Audi Q5 restylé (2020)


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2020)

Pas mal aussi 

Nouveau look pour le Tiguan


----------



## dfbert (5 Juillet 2020)

La voiture ancienne est-elle acceptée ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

dfbert a dit:


> La voiture ancienne est-elle acceptée ?


Oui bien sûr

Avec un grand plaisir


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2020)

dfbert a dit:


> La voiture ancienne est-elle acceptée ?


Seulement si elle fait vroum vroum beurk


----------



## dfbert (5 Juillet 2020)

Bon alors,le coupé 504, tout le monde connaît. Mais la LM3 ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

@*dfbert*

L'avant me fait penser a une Matra Bagheera


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)

Après sa seat Ibiza ma cadette reçois ça, cette semaine, sa voiture et de deux voitures neuves, deux ! Bouh


----------



## dfbert (5 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*dfbert*
> 
> L'avant me fait penser a une Matra Bagheera



Oui mais non !
C'est le style des années '70 effectivement. Mais cette voiture n'a été fabriquée qu'à 16 exemplaires.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

dfbert a dit:


> Oui mais non !
> C'est le style des années '70 effectivement. Mais cette voiture n'a été fabriquée qu'à 16 exemplaires.


C'est la tienne en photo ?


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2020)

@Jura39 il a dit LM3 ! Pas Bagueera !




__





						LM Sovra — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Jura39 il a dit LM3 ! Pas Bagueera !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'avant ressemble


----------



## dfbert (6 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la tienne en photo ?


Oui, le 1° modèle fabriqué, en 1973. 
Cf ma page Facebook : Dominique-François BERT.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

dfbert a dit:


> Oui, le 1° modèle fabriqué, en 1973.
> Cf ma page Facebook : Dominique-François BERT.


Elle est superbe , félicitation


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2020)

Mustang Eject


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

On a dit Mustang ! celle-ci vient d'être vendu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

Au profit de celle-ci (plus récente)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Juillet 2020)

Je préfère l'ancienne, son style est inimitable


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> l'ancienne


complètement, la nouvelle est trop basse, je n'ai pu y monter. Je suis monter dans une Alpine (je ne retrouve plus la photo) deg !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2020)

La seconde fait  "bodybuildée".


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> La seconde fait  "bodybuildée".


Ué, et les jantes sont immondes. Mais au moins elle ressemble à une Mustang, pas comme a une certaine époque


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> pas comme a une certaine époque



Bouh, quelle horreur !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bouh, quelle horreur !


Je plussoie


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> La seconde fait  "bodybuildée".


La preuve, y a un sticker "Muscle" sur le bas de caisse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Juillet 2020)

J'ai retrouvé une 404


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)

#7 817          
j'ai retrouvé une photo, plus décente, est-ce qu'un gentil modo pourrait inverser ? merci


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé une 404
> Voir la pièce jointe 181465


C'est la tienne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la tienne ?


Non, juste une petite expo temporaire. Mais ces vielles voitures donnaient envie 
En voici 3 de plus


----------



## patxito (9 Juillet 2020)

L’ONU tire le signal d’alarme sur la production massive de batteries de voitures électriques
					

L’ONU a publié un rapport de 75 pages sur la production des batteries  à destination des véhicules électriques . L’organisme interpelle sur les enjeux environnementaux, humains et économiques engendrés par ce secteur.




					www.clubic.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juillet 2020)

La cadette a sa voiture hybride


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2020)

Sympa cette voiture


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa cette voiture


En plus sur son trajet maison-boulot les 3/4 de la route elle est en électrique


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2020)

Il faut aimer prendre son temps…


----------



## Romuald (11 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il faut aimer prendre son temps…
> ​


Une 15/6 bien réglée ça peut taper le 130, mais faut sans doute s’accrocher au volant et anticiper le freinage !


----------



## dfbert (12 Juillet 2020)

Prendre son temps... C'est presque une insulte à celle qui était "la reine de la route" ! 
Bon d'accord la vraie c'était la 15.


----------



## dfbert (12 Juillet 2020)

Il y a aussi celle-ci : sur 25 000 km, conso 1 litre aux 100 km...
Evidemment, c'est une utilisation essentiellement locale mais pas seulement !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2020)

Porsche présente des pistons fabriqués grâce à une imprimante 3D


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Le nouveau BMW iX3


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)

Audi : les SQ7 et SQ8 avec un V8 essence de 507 ch


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Ford Mustang Mach-E 1400 : 7 moteurs électriques, 1.400 ch 





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ford Mustang Mach-E 1400 : 7 moteurs électriques, 1.400 ch


 ... Une Mustang avec moteur électrique ! ...  ... Tout se perd !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Audi : les SQ7 et SQ8 avec un V8 essence de 507 ch


Je ne savais vraiment pas lequel choisir, alors j'ai pris les deux…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Une Mustang avec moteur électrique ! ...  ... Tout se perd !


Ouais , mais 1400 petits Poneys


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2020)

Citroën Ami : la voiture électrique à 6.000 euros à l’essai


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2020)

​Vue en Normandie : marque inconnue !


----------



## Anthony (25 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vue en Normandie : marque inconnue !


Nissan Figaro.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juillet 2020)

Avec un klaxon manuel


----------



## patxito (25 Juillet 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Nissan Figaro.



Yep, très sympa


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2020)

​Monterey 1998 USA


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Volée en 1994, cette Ferrari Mondial (1987) a été retrouvée au fond de l'eau, à Amsterdam (Pays-Bas)


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Juillet 2020)

Plus que 19


----------



## ze_random_bass (6 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

en septembre je vais changer ma Clio2 Dci (Crit'Air 4) qui a plus de 10 ans. 

J'aurais besoin de conseils avec un cahier des charges un peu particulier :

budget max 10 000€ (neuf ou occasion)
même format
un peu de puissance pour aller en montagne sans chauffer le moteur
une utilisation ponctuelle le long de l'année (la majorité du temps je me déplace en vélo ou en transports en communs)
MAIS quelques voyages de 500 km (vacances)
si possible Crit'Air 2
la motorisation : m'en fout
les plus : CarPlay et Clim'

Pour info, j'ai regardé pour la prime à la conversion mais pour en bénéficier ... je vais être hors budget !

Merci par avance pour vos conseils !


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2020)

Il y a deux ans j'ai remplacé ma Clio en bout de course par une Honda Jazz 1,4 2009 (crit'air 2) : 100 bourrins, clim, régulateur, 65000 bornes et 8900 roros chez un concessionnaire. Inconvénients : une suspension beaucoup plus sèche que la clio, aucun frein moteur (suffit de s'y habituer), et il ne faut pas hésiter à monter dans les tours si on veut de la reprise, le système VTEC fait que c'est très souple mais assez mou en bas - tu peux passer le rapport supérieur dès 1500 tours, tu ressens un leger coup de pied au cul vers les 4000 et le moulin peut monter jusqu'à 6000 et des raouètes.

Perso ça me va, je conduis cool, conso entre 5,5 et 6,5/100.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Le Vtec c’est sympa 
J’ai eu cela sur une Honda CRV pour ma femme


----------



## dfbert (6 Août 2020)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> en septembre je vais changer ma Clio2 Dci (Crit'Air 4) qui a plus de 10 ans.
> 
> ...



Le mieux et le plus sûr est de faire le tour des concessionnaires de marques : Renault, Peugeot, Citroën, XW, Toyota, etc et de leur demander ce qu'ils ont en "citadines".
Pour la puissance, la montagne n'a pas trop d'incidence (sauf si tu y habites) mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'une voiture bien entretenue chauffe en montagne.
Motorisation : surtout pas de diesel, tu ne fais pas assez de km, ça coûtera cher pour rien.


----------



## ze_random_bass (6 Août 2020)

Bonsoir,

merci pour les infos !



dfbert a dit:


> Pour la puissance, la montagne n'a pas trop d'incidence (sauf si tu y habites) mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'une voiture bien entretenue chauffe en montagne.



Ben en fait j’habite Grenoble (où il fait très chaud en ce moment) qui est entouré par 3 massifs où je vais régulièrement me balader. Avoir un peu de puissance en montagne amène une conduite plus souple et confortable ... et puis ça permet de doubler les touristes ;-) Ensuite j’ai vu des voitures récentes chauffer dans certaines rampes franchement raides comme la tristement célèbre monté de Laffrey qui est interdite aux bus depuis quelques accidents ... hum ... Pour en revenir à la conduite en montagne, l’absence de frein moteur serait un vrai problème pour toi tellement je trouve ça rassurant en descente.

Merci encore, a+


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Parfois les concessionnaires font de belles remises


----------



## patlek (9 Août 2020)

Mauvaise journée.

Je me suis fait emboutir par un type qui a griller un feu rouge.






Bad day.

Ce n' est que du matériel, pas de blessé.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Mauvaise journée.
> 
> Je me suis fait emboutir par un type qui a griller un feu rouge.
> 
> ...


Ah merde

elle est tellement belle


----------



## dfbert (10 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Mauvaise journée.
> 
> Je me suis fait emboutir par un type qui a griller un feu rouge.
> 
> ...


On a beau dire que ça se répare, ça fait mal. 
Sans compter les soucis pour trouver un garagiste qui aime les anciennes et soit compétent dans ce domaine, un carrossier qui sache retrouver la même couleur, etc. 
C'est du vécu !


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2020)

Le gros problème aussi, c' est qu'on est en Aout, et beaucoup de garages sont fermés.

J' en ai un, spécialisé anciennes que j' ai vu ce matin, et qui pense pouvoir la faire, apres avoir vu la photo, en tout cas, il l'a prendrait. Mais ce n' est pas mon choix favori. Mon choix favori est un garage Simca Talbot Chrysler, a 130 Km de chez moi. Un spécialiste de la marque, trés compétent. Bien connu des propriétaires de Simca. Mais il est en vacances. Et le dépanneur garde ma voiture 5 jours, mais ensuite, c' est 18 euros par jour; le gardiennage.

Apres avec l'assurance, pour le moment çà se passe bien, je vais leur envoyer le constat, avec un truc, j' ai rempli seul le constat. Celui qui m'a coupé la route a reconnut assez vite etre passé au rouge, par contre, 20 minutes plus tard, il a changé d' avis et a affirmé etre passé au vert. Et donc refusé de remplir le constat (Ceci dit, j' ai des témoins qui étaient au carrefour, en face de l'autre coté. Et quand le feu est passé au vert, simultanément de leur coté, c' est aussi passé au vert. Et ils ont bien vu qu'il est passé au rouge et ils se sont arretés et ils ont laissés leurs coordonnées.


----------



## dfbert (10 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Le gros problème aussi, c' est qu'on est en Aout, et beaucoup de garages sont fermés.
> 
> J' en ai un, spécialisé anciennes que j' ai vu ce matin, et qui pense pouvoir la faire, apres avoir vu la photo, en tout cas, il l'a prendrait. Mais ce n' est pas mon choix favori. Mon choix favori est un garage Simca Talbot Chrysler, a 130 Km de chez moi. Un spécialiste de la marque, trés compétent. Bien connu des propriétaires de Simca. Mais il est en vacances. Et le dépanneur garde ma voiture 5 jours, mais ensuite, c' est 18 euros par jour; le gardiennage.
> 
> Apres avec l'assurance, pour le moment çà se passe bien, je vais leur envoyer le constat, avec un truc, j' ai rempli seul le constat. Celui qui m'a coupé la route a reconnut assez vite etre passé au rouge, par contre, 20 minutes plus tard, il a changé d' avis et a affirmé etre passé au vert. Et donc refusé de remplir le constat (Ceci dit, j' ai des témoins qui étaient au carrefour, en face de l'autre coté. Et quand le feu est passé au vert, simultanément de leur coté, c' est aussi passé au vert. Et ils ont bien vu qu'il est passé au rouge et ils se sont arretés et ils ont laissés leurs coordonnées.



1° question : ta Cg est en collection ou pas ? La CG collection permet notamment que ta voiture ne soit pas mise en épave.
2° point : important de récupérer le(s) témoignage(s). Indispensable. Les témoins doivent être indiqués sur le C.A., même s'il n'et pas contresigné.
3° point : n'hésite pas à me contacter par tel si tu le souhaites, je pourrais te donner qq infos importantes au fur et à mesure. Dis-moi si cela t'intéresse. Pour info, je suis un ancien technicien de l'assurance.

Amicalement,
 Dominique


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2020)

Je te remercie de la proposition.

La carte grise est normale, pas collection. (A l'époque ou je l'ai achetée, rouler en collection, s' était tout un tas de contrainte, déplacements limités géographiquement, etc... et je preferais avoir le controle technique tous les deux ans, vu l'age.)

J'ai les coordonnées des témoins, en plus je les aient déjà données par téléphone.

Pour le reste, je laisse l'assurance se débrouiller, ils m'ont téléphoner, je leur ait demandé s'il avait retrouver l'autre voiture (La seule chose que j' ai de la partie adverse, c' est la plaque d'immatriculation, et le modele de la voiture, pas de nom; rien autrement)
Pour le moment ils ne l'ont pas retrouvée, mais c'est normal apparament, et  ils m'ont dit que çà pouvait etre long.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

Bonjour 
C’est un délit de fuite ?


----------



## dfbert (11 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je te remercie de la proposition.
> 
> La carte grise est normale, pas collection. (A l'époque ou je l'ai achetée, rouler en collection, s' était tout un tas de contrainte, déplacements limités géographiquement, etc... et je preferais avoir le controle technique tous les deux ans, vu l'age.)
> 
> ...



Bien noté.
Je me tiens à ta disposition si tu le juges nécessaire.

A l'occasion, il faudrait que je fasse un ou deux posts ici (ou ailleurs) sur ces questions de la CG collection, de l'assurance des véhicules de collection et des précautions à prendre pour ces autos (vol notamment, c'est devenu une véritable catastrophe).


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> C’est un délit de fuite ?



Ce n' est pas un delit de fuite, c' est refus de faire le constat, refus de reconnaitre qu'il avait grillé le feu rouge (Apres l'avoir reconnu, simplement, 20 minutes plus tard, changement de version)


----------



## dfbert (11 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je te remercie de la proposition.
> 
> La carte grise est normale, pas collection. (A l'époque ou je l'ai achetée, rouler en collection, s' était tout un tas de contrainte, déplacements limités géographiquement, etc... et je preferais avoir le controle technique tous les deux ans, vu l'age.)
> 
> ...



Ton assureur doit avoir une connexion avec le fichier des immatriculations mais effectivement cela peut parfois être un peu long pour la réponse.


----------



## dfbert (11 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Ce n' est pas un delit de fuite, c' est refus de faire le constat, refus de reconnaitre qu'il avait grillé le feu rouge (Apres l'avoir reconnu, simplement, 20 minutes plus tard, changement de version)



S'il y a refus de donner ses coordonnées (nom, adresse, assureur, etc.) c'est un délit de fuite, on peut déposer plainte.

Si vous avez rempli un constat amiable mais qu'il refuse de le signer, ce n'en est pas un.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

Ok 
Donc la personne est en faute 
Votre assurance va faire le nécessaire surtout que vous avez des témoins.
C’est toujours pénible ce genre de situation


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Août 2020)

Aventador !


----------



## patlek (29 Août 2020)

Partie chez le spécialiste Simca:

Si lui ne peux pas la sauver, alors personne ne peux la sauver.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

@*patlek*
Bon courage


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Présentation de la nouvelle Peugeot 3008


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Septembre 2020)

Auto/Moto - Claire Williams quitte ses fonctions à la tête de l'écurie familiale


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2020)

L'écurie Renault s’appellera Alpine à partir de l'an prochain


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2020)

J'ai construit tout ma seul ma Ford GT40


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Ma seconde peau un Kuschall en alu 
	

		
			
		

		
	





très maniable avec sa direction "insistée" ! 
Jantes américaine monté sur pneus plein pour aucun risque de crevaison, dossier rigide baccé pour une bonne assise, une roulettes anti-wheeling à droite et limitée à 20 km/h grand max (si on m'aide) hihi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2020)

La mythique Matra MS 670 vendue aux enchères en février 2021


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Septembre 2020)

Permis de conduire de 2 heures


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2020)

Quand on est c...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2020)

Un carrossier italien redonne vie au célèbre fourgon Citroën Type H


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

La Peugeot 508 PSE


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

Malus automobile : bientôt une taxe en fonction du poids des voitures ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

L'ancienne Ferrari de Johnny Hallyday adjugée aux enchères  pour 270.000 euros


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

Ouverture d'une voie de covoiturage sur l'A48 dans le sens Lyon Grenoble à partir de lundi 28 septembre


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2020)

Ferrari Omologata


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2020)

Une Tesla de 1 100 ch, à quoi ça sert ?


----------



## patlek (29 Septembre 2020)

Sinon, la conclusion de ma Simca P60:

Je ne suis pas sur qu'elle reroulera. L' expert l' a évaluée à 6500 euros (Je l' avais acheté 3200 il y a 14 ans), j' avais un peu moins de 10 000 euros de frais pour la remettre en état. 
Pour que je la remette en état, il aurait fallut que je débourse : 10 000 euros moins 6500 plus 1200 euros. donc a peu pres 5000 euros. (Les 1200 euros étant issu des encheres des épavistes. Je suis remboursé de 6500 euros, en perdant la voiture, si je voulais conserver la voiture, la somme de la derniere encheres des épavistes devait etre retirée des 6500 euros. )

çà me fait mal au coeur, j' ai plein de bons souvenir avec elle. Elle aurait eut 60 ans en Décembre...






Bye bye!!

ET j' ignore à l' heure actuelle, si il y aura une Patmobile 2.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2020)

*Les gendarmes vont piloter des Cupra Leon*​


----------



## dfbert (30 Septembre 2020)

Bien étonnant, tout cela... Ça sent quand même un peu, je ne dirais pas la magouille, mais les petits arrangements entre collègues (experts, épavistes). C'est malheureusement parfois le cas, ce monde n'est pas celui des bisounours.

Au vu de la photo, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait tant de dommages : le train avant a-t-il été touché ?

As-tu contacté un club ou un forum Simca ? Ils pourraient en dire plus sur la valeur de ta voiture (encore que l'estimation de l'expert ne me semble pas ridicule) et surtout qui pourrait la réparer. Pour une voiture ancienne, il ne faut pas passer par un garage spécialisé en modernes, ils n'ont pas le réseau, les documents techniques, et en plus, souvent ça les em... ennuie.

Par ailleurs, ce regrettable accident confirme l'intérêt de la carte grise collection : pas de mise en épave, déjà.
Et ensuite l'intérêt de l'assurance en valeur agréée, auprès d'un assureur spécialisé en anciennes. Avec une expertise d'un expert spécialisé, il est possible d'obtenir un jugement favorable si l'on va jusque là.

Il ne faut pas oublier (ou apprendre) que les assureurs auto ont une convention entre eux, destinées à régler au plus vite les "petits" (pour eux) sinistres. Cette convention prévoit notamment l'absence de recours judiciaire entre compagnies. Mais cette convention n'est pas opposable aux assurés, qui ne sont pas signataires de celle-ci. 
Donc rien n'empêche un assuré d'attaquer en réparation son adversaire dans un accident... et s'il est condamné c'est sa Cie d'assurance qui devra payer, au titre de la garantie de responsabilité civile.


----------



## patlek (30 Septembre 2020)

IL y a pas mal de dommage, le chassis a bougé, les longerons ont subit une déformation importante, et le train roulant a été touché. Je savais que les degats risquaient d' etre important. (Pour dire, le choc a été sur l' avant coté conducteur, et la porte coté passager grinçait suite au choc.)

Le garage auquel j' ai confié la voiture , pour voir si elle était sauvable est un garage spécialisé Simca Talbot Chrysler. (Sur la photo du camion de dépannage, il y a les logos Simca Talbot) La voiture était sauvable, mais avec une facture de 10 000 Euros (En raison notament du train roulant, dont les pièces devaient etre remplacées par des pièces neuves,, sous le controle d' un expert), et en frais apparent (Il aurait put y avoir quelques frais non visible sur le coup.)

çà me fesait 5000 euros a débourser de ma poche, j' ai hésité, j' ai plein de bons souvenirs avec cette voiture, et çà me fait mal au coeur de savoir que je ne la reverrait plus. je m'y étais attaché. 
Mais bon, 5000 euros çà fait une somme, et a 10 000 euros, j' arrive au tarif d' une Simca Grand Large quaziment (Une voiture qui a une cote bien supérieure à la P60)

La voiture ne serat pas sans doute détruite. L' épaviste ne l' achete pas 1200 euros pour la broyer.


----------



## dfbert (30 Septembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> La voiture ne serat pas sans doute détruite. L' épaviste ne l' achete pas 1200 euros pour la broyer.


Ça, c'est sûr !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2020)

Volkswagen ID.3 : la voiture du peuple, vraiment ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2020)

Le motoriste Honda va quitter la Formule 1 à l'issue de la saison 2021


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Volkswagen ID.3 : la voiture du peuple, vraiment ?


A partir de 37 990 €   
Ca fait quelques mois de salaire !!
Enfin presque


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

*Seine-Maritime : Détenteur d'une Peugeot 201 de 1932, il recherche tous les anciens propriétaires de sa voiture*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2020)

508 PSE : l'avenir de la voiture sportive selon Peugeot


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

Malus 2021  

Ca va faire mal a certains conducteurs


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> certains conducteurs


D'après l'article, ceux-la ont les moyens !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> D'après l'article, ceux-la ont les moyens !


Oui en effet , cela ne devrait pas vraiment déranger


----------



## gKatarn (11 Octobre 2020)

/mode provoc' ON : je préfère claquer 40k€ en vacances qu'en malus   ​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2020)

Je viens de regarder pour mes deux véhicules


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2020)

Renault Mégane eVision : l'anti-VW ID.3


----------



## ScapO (15 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> D'après l'article, ceux-la ont les moyens !


c'est clair...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Renault Mégane eVision : l'anti-VW ID.3


Très SUV la Mégane


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

Je dois choisir ma nouvelle voiture , j'hésite sur la couleur 





J'aime bien cette couleur  " Gris Terra Métallisé" 

Bon choix ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Très SUV la Mégane


Très moche, surtout. Récemment il y a eu un expo de voitures des années 60-70 au Palais royal, alors bien sur ils n'ont pas choisi les plus moches (mais pas les plus chères non plus, il y avait une 4L et une Dyane), mais nom d'une pipe, _c'était mieux avant_. C'était surtout plus varié, maintenant elles se ressemblent toutes : Masquez la calandre, y'a rien qui ressemble plus à une X qu'une Y.

Et ras le bol de cette mode qui minimise la glace de custode, ce qui fait qu'on ne peut plus voir devant la voiture quand on est derrière (je me fais comprendre), alors que le code nous demande de le faire, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2020)

Le gouvernement va instaurer un "malus au poids" des véhicules​


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2020)

GM s'offre un Hummer 100 % électriqueLe constructeur américain ressuscite le véhicule aux mensurations hors-norme qui fut jadis le symbole du dédain pour l'environnement.


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2020)

Ma voiture a été retrouvée...

Disponible sur un site à destination de la Pologne
14500 zloty soit 3 159 €








Hé bé...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2020)

Mercedes-Benz et Aston Martin se rapprochent pour le meilleur


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Ma voiture a été retrouvée...
> 
> Disponible sur un site à destination de la Pologne
> 14500 zloty soit 3 159 €
> ...


Jolie culbute. Tu devrais te reconvertir épaviste !


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2020)

Si je pouvais, je dirais au polonais... n' y va pas, pas à ce prix là.


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2020)

J' ai retrouvé le site....









						Używane Talbot Inny - 14 500 PLN, 56 000 km, 1960  - otomoto.pl
					

Nie Uszkodzony Talbot Inny - Nie Pierwszy właściciel, Niebieski, Nie Metalik, Nie Perłowy, Benzyna, 70 KM, 1 300 cm3




					www.otomoto.pl
				




J" avais un moteur nickel / chrome!!






La pauvre...

En tout cas, il est possible qu'elle reroule un jour, et peut etre en Pologne!!!

çà me fait mal quand meme, j' aurais voulut la garder (que l' autre crétin ne l' ait pas défoncée!!!)


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2020)

Be careful : Les ventes de voitures électriques augmentent bien plus vite que le nombre de bornes, s'alarment les constructeurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2020)

En Moselle, Smart s'approche de la porte de sortie


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2020)

Ferrai dévoile sa SF90 Stradale Spider de 1000 CH !







​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ferrai dévoile sa SF90 Stradale Spider de 1000 CH !


Encore une bagnole pour les footeux !  
_... pour les changer de Lamborghini ... _


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Encore une bagnole pour les footeux !
> _... pour les changer de Lamborghini ... _


Sans oublier la Rolex
Mais quand on a la classe (et la thune) on roule en Aston Martin Vanquish Zagato avec un garde-temps Bréguet au poignet


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans oublier la Rolex
> Mais quand on a la classe (et la thune) on roule en Aston Martin Vanquish Zagato avec un garde-temps Bréguet au poignet


J'aime pas trop cette montre , une rétrograde assez simple


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2020)

PSA-FCA : la date des noces est désormais (quasiment) connue


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2020)

Audi RS Q8 Mansory  





​​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je dois choisir ma nouvelle voiture , j'hésite sur la couleur
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 194907
> 
> ...


Apres hésitation , J'ai pris cette couleur 
En commande .


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2020)

Ce n'est pas ça qui va me réconcilier avec les kikalaplugrosse SUV


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2020)

Tous les possesseurs de SUV ne jouent pas à kikalaplusgrosse, c'est assez réducteur comme point de vue.
En revanche, l'article est intéressant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2020)

Les gendarmes vont rouler en Peugeot 5008


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

L'unique Dodge Viper ( 1997) version Shelby proposée à la vente


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Un cabriolet vendu  370 000 € étais dans une grange depuis 50 Ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2020)

Heureusement, la miss n'aimait pas être décoiffée ! 

*Mayenne : une voiture de légende resurgit après 50 ans dans une grange*


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Heureusement, la miss n'aimait pas être décoiffée !
> 
> *Mayenne : une voiture de légende resurgit après 50 ans dans une grange*


C'est pas la mème chose que ce post


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas la mème chose que ce post


Aucun doute : à 3.000 km près, c'est la même !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2020)

*Le Sénat retoque le malus des voitures de plus de 1,8 tonne *


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)

La signature lumineuse de la DS4 (2021)


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2020)

Des radars mobiles privatisés bientôt sur les routes de bourgogne Franche - Comtés


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2020)

*Auto/Moto - 24 Heures du Mans : Porsche annonce son retour en 2023 *


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2020)

Une Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 (1985) Vendue près de 300.000 €


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2020)

Bruxelles adoube le rapprochement de PSA et Fiat Chrysler


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2020)

Land Rover Defender : la querelle des anciens et des modernes


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)

Un malus aux péages pour les voitures les plus polluantes


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2020)

*Hopium, cette française qui voudrait rouler dans les traces de Tesla*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2020)

Une Ferrari qui résiste aux balles d'un 44 Magnum


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2020)

Pas vilaine


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

Offrez vous le van de Barracuda


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2021)

General Motors s'attaque au ciel avec un modèle de voiture volante


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> General Motors s'attaque au ciel avec un modèle de voiture volante


Du coup, laissé-je ce message avec les autos ou l’envoyé-je dans le fil aéronautique ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2021)

R5 électrique, Twizy… Ce que mijote Luca de Meo pour doper Renault


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2021)

Le nouveau logo Renault


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2021)

Range Rover Sport P400e


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2021)

Dacia Bigster (2021)


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2021)

Ford Mustang Mach-E : un vrai rival pour le Tesla Model Y ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ford Mustang Mach-E : un vrai rival pour le Tesla Model Y ?


 ... Avec un bruit synthétique de V8 en mode "untamed" ...  ... Mais où va t'on ???? 
Quelle honte ! Pauvre Mustang !

La *vraie* Mustang, c'est l'Eleanor ou la Shelby GT500 Super Snake ! Là au moins, ça pue l'huile et l'essence du gros cube ! 

Quant à mes poilus, ils veulent une Dodge Challenger ... *Hellcat* !  ... 


​


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2021)

Le retour aux sources d’Alpine


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2021)

Costaude


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Costaude


Je connaissais pas ce mot


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2021)

Automobile : la traque aux compteurs truqués


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2021)

Le nouveau géant de l'automobile Stellantis et Engie EPS vont créer une coentreprise dans les mobilités électriques


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2021)

Renault va arrêter la Twingo


----------



## augusterre (29 Janvier 2021)

Regardez les nouvelles Model S et X sur ce lien (une révolution). Je suis moi-même fan de Tesla. Pour moi, c'est la voiture du futur !


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La *vraie* Mustang, c'est l'Eleanor ou la Shelby GT500 Super Snake ! Là au moins, ça pue l'huile et l'essence du gros cube !


Il y a vraiment très peu de caisses à savons thermiques pour lesquelles je suis prêt à casser ma tirelire mais une mustang des années soixante en version 2,8 litres, pourquoi pas ! Après, j'ai quand même regardé les kits d'électrification de cette _pony car_ pour _masquer les effluves du gros cube_, sauf que ça vaut presque le prix de la caisse. Bref, mon cochon de porcelaine n'est pas prêt de tâter du marteau !  (pis surtout, je suis trop à la traîne question bagnole pour comprendre les variantes) (il y a trop de modèles) (les pages web me tombent des mains…)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Regardez les nouvelles Model S et X sur ce lien (une révolution). Je suis moi-même fan de Tesla. Pour moi, c'est la voiture du futur !


C'est pas mal en effet


----------



## augusterre (30 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas mal en effet


Les Plaid et Plaid+ sont juste dingues, de 1 020 à 1 100 ch pour moins de 150 000 €, c'est juste cadeau. La Chiron n'a qu'à bien se tenir au niveau accélérations...
Et puis c'est électrique (allusion à ma signature), donc cette marque révolutionne l'automobile pour moi ! En revanche, la mégalomanie et la folie de Musk dépasse la puissance de ses voitures... Fan de la marque mais moins de la personnalité.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

Toyota .
Premier constructeur mondial en 2020


----------



## augusterre (1 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Toyota .
> Premier constructeur mondial en 2020


Une marque hybride n°1, vive l'écologie !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

@MacSeries

Tu roule en hybride ou électrique ?


----------



## augusterre (1 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> @MacSeries
> 
> Tu roule en hybride ou électrique ?


Je n'ai pas de voiture, mais désolé je ne donnerais pas plus de détails... mais je connais des personnes ayant des Tesla.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de voiture, mais désolé je ne donnerais pas plus de détails... mais je connais des personnes ayant des Tesla.


Moi je suis fan et je crois en l'électrique .


----------



## augusterre (2 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi je suis fan et je crois en l'électrique .


Pareil, toujours


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi je suis fan et je crois en l'électrique .


Moi, ça ne me fait pas rêver ... Mais bon ! Il faudra bien y passer ...


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, ça ne me fait pas rêver ... Mais bon ! Il faudra bien y passer ...


Toi, je vais finir par t'appeler la jamais contente !


----------



## augusterre (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, ça ne me fait pas rêver


Et pourquoi ça ?
Ne t'inquiète pas, je suis peut-être un fan d'électriques, mais aussi un fan de grosses cylindrées en tous genres ! Comme par exemple celle-ci ou celle-ci (référence à la voiture de @CBi) ou alors celle-là, mais ma préférée reste la GT-R.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, ça ne me fait pas rêver ... Mais bon ! Il faudra bien y passer ...


Tu devrais en essayer une , c'est assez surprenant


----------



## augusterre (2 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu devrais en essayer une , c'est assez surprenant


C'est vrai ! Mais bon @thebiglebowsky, on est d'accord que les bonnes vieilles cylindrées, c'est quand même quelque chose...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> C'est vrai ! Mais bon @thebiglebowsky, on est d'accord que les bonnes vieilles cylindrées, c'est quand même quelque chose...


Ah ! La mélodie d'un V8 qui s'ébroue au démarrage ...

J'ai toujours adoré les grosses cylindrées, mais je dois t'avouer que depuis 7 ans je roule en Partner Tepee ...  ... 

La Mustang Shelby GT500 Super Snake restera donc un fantasme inassouvi ! Mais bon ! On peut quand même rêver !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> C'est vrai ! Mais bon @thebiglebowsky, on est d'accord que les bonnes vieilles cylindrées, c'est quand même quelque chose...


C'est vrai qu'un tepee électrique c'est pas le top , les poilus ne vont plus reconnaitre le bruit du moteur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2021)

Dans le style "truc fun", j'aime bien la mehari électrique mais l'autonomie est vraiment insuffisante ...
Comme je ne roule plus beaucoup, ça pourrait être une option !


----------



## augusterre (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah ! La mélodie d'un V8 qui s'ébroue au démarrage ...
> 
> J'ai toujours adoré les grosses cylindrées, mais je dois t'avouer que depuis 7 ans je roule en Partner Tepee ...  ...
> 
> La Mustang Shelby GT500 Super Snake restera donc un fantasme inassouvi ! Mais bon ! On peut quand même rêver !


Tu as vu les photos que j'ai publiées (lien) dans un précédent message ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans le style "truc fun", j'aime bien la mehari électrique mais l'autonomie est vraiment insuffisante ...
> Comme je ne roule plus beaucoup, ça pourrait être une option !


Il faut éviter à tout prix les batteries "à chaud" !

Cette e-méhari doit rester branchée en permanence – sauf quand tu roules bien sûr – pour rester opérationnelle en cas de besoin. Merci la R&D de Bolloré…


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans le style "truc fun", j'aime bien la mehari électrique mais l'autonomie est vraiment insuffisante ...
> Comme je ne roule plus beaucoup, ça pourrait être une option !


C'est vrai qu'elle est superbe


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle est superbe


Ouais, on en croise partout des _celle-là est super-belle-sa-mère_ qui se révèlent être au quotidien des tapes-culs, des veaux, des gouffres, etc., bref des _celle-là,_ _quelle-bouze-sa-mère_ !


----------



## augusterre (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dans le style "truc fun", j'aime bien la mehari électrique mais l'autonomie est vraiment insuffisante ...
> Comme je ne roule plus beaucoup, ça pourrait être une option !


Dans le truc fun : le Twizy. Vitesse limitée mais beau joujou ! Puis la Méhari se base sur une voiture de chez Bolloré, donc les batteries... laisse tomber ! Et puis, tu sais, il y a les Tesla comme truc fun aussi ! C'est comme des gros karts !


----------



## augusterre (3 Février 2021)

MG EHS


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Puis la Méhari se base sur une voiture de chez Bolloré, donc les batteries... laisse tomber !


Le modèle d'avant était la _bluecar_, le fruit d'un partenariat avec…





… EDF !


----------



## augusterre (3 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Le modèle d'avant était la _bluecar_, le fruit d'un partenariat avec…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sympa l'anecdote !   
Mais c'est en réalité des bases de Bluesummer de chez Bolloré que la e-Méhari utilise.


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> la e-Méhari utilise


Hé hé
Vois-tu une différence concernant le choix de stockage entre ces deux trois modèles ?


----------



## augusterre (3 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé hé
> Vois-tu une différence concernant le choix de stockage entre ces deux trois modèles ?


Non. C'est nul dans tous les cas. Si on doit laisser brancher sa caisse tout le temps, on éclate sa facture EDF, en plus qu'on s'est ruiné en dépensant 25 000 balles pour une caisse qui tient même pas 150 km en utilisation normale, à ce moment-là on ne parle plus de voiture : on parle de simulateur de conduite.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Non. C'est nul dans tous les cas. Si on doit laisser brancher sa caisse tout le temps, on éclate sa facture EDF, en plus qu'on s'est ruiné en dépensant 25 000 balles pour une caisse qui tient même pas 150 km en utilisation normale, à ce moment-là on ne parle plus de voiture : on parle de simulateur de conduite.


Ca revient a combien une recharge chez toi ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca revient a combien une recharge chez toi ?


Lis tous les messages avant de poser une question hors-sujet.
On se fiche du prix du Kwh ! On se plaint d'autre chose…
(et je te rappelle qu'il n'a pas d'voiture donc…)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il faut éviter à tout prix les batteries "à chaud" !
> 
> Cette e-méhari doit rester branchée en permanence – sauf quand tu roules bien sûr – pour rester opérationnelle en cas de besoin. Merci la R&D de Bolloré…


 ... Là tu m'apprends quelque chose que j'ignorais ! Du coup, cette option n'est plus envisageable !
_Si je devais changer de voiture maintenant je crois que j'envisagerais une hybride Toyota !_
ps : j'écris en petits caractères au cas où mon Tepee lirait ce post !


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> au cas où mon Tepee lirait ce post !


Ton tepee ou ton voisin vegan ?



MacSeries a dit:


> MG EHS


Et un camion de plus sur les routes, un !
Les MG c'est ça, ça (existe aussi en V8), plus récemment ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> ... ou ton voisin vegan ?


 ... Je l'avais oublié celui-là ! ... 
Mais considérant le temps qu'il passe à lustrer sa Prius (alors qu'il y a d'autres choses plus agréables à lustrer !  ) je doute qu'il passe par ici ! Dans le cas contraire ... je meurs de honte !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

BMW M5 CS


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et un camion de plus sur les routes, un !


Les SUV ont fait du chemin depuis la Rancho !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

La nouvelle DS4


----------



## augusterre (3 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La nouvelle DS4


Plus jolie que l'ID3 qui ressemble un peu à un galet


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2021)

Daimler veut se renommer Mercedes-Benz, du nom de sa marque phare


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Plus jolie que l'ID3 qui ressemble un peu à un galet


J'aime bien , le style est sympa
Pas fan de la marque , mais c'est superbe 
en plus elle va innover dans le système de clim en supprimant les aérateurs sur le tableau de bord 
Un *inédit système de ventilation*baptisé "DS Air" fait notamment disparaître les aérateurs centraux.


----------



## augusterre (3 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime bien , le style est sympa
> Pas fan de la marque , mais c'est superbe
> en plus elle va innover dans le système de clim en supprimant les aérateurs sur le tableau de bord
> Un *inédit système de ventilation*baptisé "DS Air" fait notamment disparaître les aérateurs centraux.


Elle est hybride pas électrique par contre, dommage... en réalité à ce prix-là vaut mieux acheter une Tesla.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Elle est hybride pas électrique par contre, dommage... en réalité à ce prix-là vaut mieux acheter une Tesla.


Je plussoie
Le prix n'est pas encore dévoilé pour le moment


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2021)

La BMW M1 de l'acteur Paul Walker vendu aux enchères


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2021)

Une route chauffante


----------



## augusterre (5 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le prix n'est pas encore dévoilé pour le moment


Ça va être cher, comme d'hab pour les voitures de nantis


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Ça va être cher, comme d'hab pour les voitures de nantis


Prix de base environ 30.000 €


----------



## augusterre (5 Février 2021)

La DS4 ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> La DS4 ?


Oui


----------



## augusterre (5 Février 2021)

Spécifications de base ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Spécifications de base ?


J'ai pas encore regardé


----------



## augusterre (5 Février 2021)

Je regarderais de mon côté


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je regarderais de mon côté


Citroen ne dévoile pas grand chose sur sa future DS4


----------



## augusterre (5 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Citroen


DS Automobiles plutôt


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Février 2021)

Clone Range Rover mais...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Clone Range Rover mais...


----------



## augusterre (7 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


>




Voilà.

--------------

Edit : comme d'hab avec les caisses chinoises, sauf l'Aiways U5, avec un petit air Volvo XC40 sur les montants...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2021)

Environ 20.000 € pour la Renault 5 Electrique


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

L'Audi e-tron GT ( 2021 )


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'Audi e-tron GT ( 2021 )


Effectivement, c'est une m*rde


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est une m*rde


Je trouve pas


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2021)

Le nouveau C3 Aircross


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je trouve pas


T'as pas compris que ces idiots du marketing de chez Audi auraient pu un peu plus étudier le nom d'une voiture qu'ils vendront aussi dans les pays francophones


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as pas compris que ces idiot du marketing de chez Audi auraient pu un peu plus étudier le nom d'une voiture qu'ils vendront aussi dans les pays francophones


e-tron est déjà en vente en France depuis un petit moment


----------



## augusterre (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'Audi e-tron GT ( 2021 )
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 213467


Raaaah, je suis en retard, mince ! Bon il y a le son sur cette page...


----------



## augusterre (14 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as pas compris que ces idiots du marketing de chez Audi auraient pu un peu plus étudier le nom d'une voiture qu'ils vendront aussi dans les pays francophones


Je suis d'accord  mais ça reste une voiture correcte, mais à ce prix-là vaut mieux aller chez Tesla.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je suis d'accord  mais ça reste une voiture correcte, mais à ce prix-là vaut mieux aller chez Tesla.


J'aime mieux Audi question forme et agressivité


----------



## augusterre (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime mieux Audi question forme et agressivité


L'Audi pure et dure, c'est le bon vieux pétrole !


----------



## augusterre (14 Février 2021)

@thebiglebowsky j'ai vu ton "J'aime", je sais que tu es un amateur de pétrole !  Mais il faut savoir évoluer, et j'aime autant les voitures thermiques que les électriques...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> L'Audi pure et dure, c'est le bon vieux pétrole !


Je roule en Audi en Audi Avant  et c'est que du bonheur  
ma dernière a 3000 Km


----------



## augusterre (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je roule en Audi en Audi Avant  et c'est que du bonheur
> ma dernière a 3000 Km


TDI ? Ah, le mythique bruit du V6 3.0 TDI 310 sur les Audi du début des années 2010... un délice pour les oreilles, mais moins pour la planète. Mais bon, merde pour le bilan carbone !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> TDI ? Ah, le mythique bruit du V6 3.0 TDI 310 sur les Audi du début des années 2010... un délice pour les oreilles, mais moins pour la planète. Mais bon, merde pour le bilan carbone !


J'ai une A6
Un regal


----------



## augusterre (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai une A6
> Un regal
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 214443


Je suis plus attaché à l'ancienne A6, ainsi qu'aux Audi du début des années 2010. 
Quel moteur ton A6 ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je suis plus attaché à l'ancienne A6, ainsi qu'aux Audi du début des années 2010.
> Quel moteur ton A6 ?


Un petit moteur 3.5


----------



## augusterre (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un petit moteur 3.5


"petit"... 
Diesel ou essence ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> "petit"...
> Diesel ou essence ?


Un TDI


----------



## hercut (15 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, ça ne me fait pas rêver ... Mais bon ! Il faudra bien y passer ...



Je suis d’accord.

En soit la voiture électrique a des bon argument pour plaire.
Mais tant que nous ne savons ni recycler, ni créer des batteries sans matériaux extrêmement rare, la voiture électrique est une hérésie.

Nos diesel aujourd’hui sont aussi polluent voir moins qu’une électrique sur une périmai de donnée, du montage à l’utilisation.

L’hydrogène est vraiment une des réel alternative à ce jour à mon goût.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2021)

hercut a dit:


> Mais tant que nous ne savons ni recycler, ni créer des batteries sans matériaux extrêmement rare, la voiture électrique est une hérésie


J'ajouterai un autre point, qui me semble crucial (mais pas les SSD) : des bornes partout utilisables par tous les modèles de voitures, aux mêmes tarifs quel que soit le véhicule…


----------



## hercut (15 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ajouterai un autre point, qui me semble crucial (mais pas les SSD) : des bornes partout utilisables par tous les modèles de voitures, aux mêmes tarifs quel que soit le véhicule…


Les bornes sont aussi une problématique comme tu l'exprimes avec ton exemple, mais juste le fait de réussir à avoir des bornes sur son trajet. L'un des facteurs majeurs de ma non-transition vers l'électrique c'est aussi ce problème qui est de taille !
Mettre 1h à 2heures de plus pour un trajet ce n’est pas dans mes convictions ...

J'ajouterai un élément en la faveur de l'électrique autre que la pollution environnementale, c'est la pollution sonore, j'adore mon v8, mais je peux comprendre que ça puisse en faire grincer plus d'un.
Et même si pour moi le sport mécanique rime avec bruit et sonorité, j'avoue qu'une auto/moto qui ne fasse plus de bruit me séduirait bien


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

Il y a des applications pour les bornes


----------



## hercut (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a des applications pour les bornes


Oui c'est bien detel application, mais ce n'est pas elle qui met les bornes sur mon trajet, donc ca ne change pas mon temps de trajet .


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

Il y a de plus en plus de bornes et cela va ce développer


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a de plus en plus de bornes et cela va ce développer


Oui, mais des bornes pour les Tesla, des bornes avec tarif réduit pour telle marque, d'autres bornes avec un autre tarif pour une marque, mais c'est quoi ce bordUl ?
Si "on" veut développer la ouature électrique, va quand même falloir unifier tout ça…


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2021)

Les mythiques Jaguar vont devenir 100% électrique à partir de 2025


----------



## hercut (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a de plus en plus de bornes et cela va ce développer


Oui surement et heureusement, ca n'empêche CF mes deux postes plus haut ^^.

Il faut aussi rappeler, qui dit électricité, dit demande, dit augmentation probable du cout de l'électricité.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, mais des bornes pour les Tesla, des bornes avec tarif réduit pour telle marque, d'autres bornes avec un autre tarif pour une marque, mais c'est quoi ce bordUl ?
> Si "on" veut développer la ouature électrique, va quand même falloir unifier tout ça…


C’est vrai que selon les bornes le tarif change.
Rien n’est défini et chacun passe par son fournisseur électrique.
Il suffit de regarder les tarifs dans une application


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

hercut a dit:


> Oui c'est bien detel application, mais ce n'est pas elle qui met les bornes sur mon trajet, donc ca ne change pas mon temps de trajet .


Comment vois tu cela ?


----------



## hercut (15 Février 2021)

Si tout était si facile que d'utiliser une application ^^.


Jura39 a dit:


> Comment vois tu cela ?


Je ne comprends ta question.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

hercut a dit:


> Si tout était si facile que d'utiliser une application ^^.
> 
> Je ne comprends ta question.


En utilisant une application , tu ne trouve pas de bornes ?
sans indiscrétion quelle application utilise tu ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En utilisant une application , tu ne trouve pas de bornes ?


Si ! Il trouve les bornes mais ces dernières ne sont pas sur sa route habituelle !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si ! Il trouve les bornes mais ces dernières ne sont pas sur sa route habituelle !


Au moins en voilà un qui n'est pas borné ! 

Je suis déjà dehors...​


----------



## hercut (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En utilisant une application , tu ne trouve pas de bornes ?
> sans indiscrétion quelle application utilise tu ?


Je vais être franc ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas regardé. Mais étant donné la route que je prend cela m'étonnerai beaucoup que des bornes y soit installé.




__





						ABRP
					






					abetterrouteplanner.com
				







__





						EV Trip Planner
					






					www.evtripplanner.com


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

@hercut
Je ne connais pas ses applications , je vais regarder


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

L'Audi e-tron GT contre une formule E


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

hercut a dit:


> Je suis d’accord.
> 
> En soit la voiture électrique a des bon argument pour plaire.
> Mais tant que nous ne savons ni recycler, ni créer des batteries sans matériaux extrêmement rare, la voiture électrique est une hérésie.
> ...


Si on veut une caisse électrique type Renault Zoé il faut faire minimum 50 000 km pour que le bilan carbone soit inférieur à une thermique.


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, mais des bornes pour les Tesla, des bornes avec tarif réduit pour telle marque, d'autres bornes avec un autre tarif pour une marque, mais c'est quoi ce bordUl ?
> Si "on" veut développer la ouature électrique, va quand même falloir unifier tout ça…


Ionity


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Ionity


Reservé à Tesla ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> "petit"...
> Diesel ou essence ?


Il y a mieux en Diesel que le 3.5 litres


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a mieux en Diesel que le 3.5 litres


Ah d'accord ! Combien de chevaux ?


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reservé à Tesla ?


Pas du tout, compatible avec plein de véhicules, même que les Tesla chargent moins vite que sur leur propre réseau, même moins vite que les autres voitures. Créé par Audi, BMW, Ford et Mercedes mais compatible avec plein de véhicules. Maintenant, à toi d'acheter l'E-Tron GT (je rigole). Lien complémentaire ici.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Ah d'accord ! Combien de chevaux ?


163


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 163


Quoi ? 3,5 litres pour 163 chevaux ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Pas du tout, compatible avec plein de véhicules, même que les Tesla chargent moins vite que sur leur propre réseau, même moins vite que les autres voitures. Créé par Audi, BMW, Ford et Mercedes mais compatible avec plein de véhicules. Maintenant, à toi d'acheter l'E-Tron GT (je rigole). Lien complémentaire ici.


J'ai pris un abonnement chez Chargemap pour avoir ma carte pour la recharge   
je dois avoir ses bornes sur mon application


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai un abonnement chez Chargemap déjà
> je dois avoir ses bornes sur mon application


Mais tu roules en électrique ? J'y comprends plus rien...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Quoi ? 3,5 litres pour 163 chevaux ?


Oui je crois


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui je crois


Jamais vu un moteur comme ça... le plus grand écart que j'ai vu c'est 3,2 litres pour 200 chevaux chez Ford (Ranger Wildtrak)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Mais tu roules en électrique ? J'y comprends plus rien...


L'Audi est un véhicule de fonction 
Pour l'électrique ,enfin une hybride est en commande 
Mp pour plus de détails car nous sommes HS


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Jamais vu un moteur comme ça... le plus grand écart que j'ai vu c'est 3,2 litres pour 200 chevaux chez Ford (Ranger Wildtrak)











						Audi A4 35 TDI 163 S tronic 7 S line (Break) - Auto Journal
					






					www.autojournal.fr


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'Audi est un véhicule de fonction
> Pour l'électrique ,enfin une hybride est en commande
> Mp pour plus de détails car nous sommes HS


Ah d'accord ! C'est gentil mais pas besoin de détails. Hybride très pratique pour les trajets courts en tout électrique, surtout la Passat GTE de chez Volkswagen.


----------



## augusterre (15 Février 2021)

C'était bien un petit moteur, tu avais raison . Mais là où tu as tort, c'est que 35 c'est l'appellation (les nouveaux noms chez Audi), la cylindrée c'est 2 litres, c'est bien ce que je pensais.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Ah d'accord ! C'est gentil mais pas besoin de détails. Hybride très pratique pour les trajets courts en tout électrique, surtout la Passat GTE de chez Volkswagen.


Hybride rechargeable


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 214609
> 
> C'était bien un petit moteur, tu avais raison . Mais là où tu as tort, c'est que 35 c'est l'appellation (les nouveaux noms chez Audi), la cylindrée c'est 2 litres, c'est bien ce que je pensais.


En effet , c'est vrai que je fais pas attention , l'entreprise la change tous les 3 ou 4 ans
C'est une bonne voiture


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2021)

une new qui m'a fait sourire ce matin : "L'industrie *automobile* en pénurie de *semi-conducteurs*" ...  
S'ils se contentaient de conducteurs "entiers", comme vous et moi, c'est vrai qu'il en faudrait moitié moins !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

La moitié des véhicules utilitaires légers ne passe pas son contrôle complémentaire pollution


----------



## pouppinou (16 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La moitié des véhicules utilitaires légers ne passe pas son contrôle complémentaire pollution


Tu m'étonnes 
J'ai un trafic H1L1 qui doit faire 2000 km/an, même motorisation que sa version Combi qui lui n'a pas le contrôle complémentaire pollution. Tu crois quand même pas que je vais garder le petit doigt sur la couture du pantalon quand je vois des textes de loi aussi irréfléchis et discriminatoire.
Je lève la patte sur ce genre de texte de loi.


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2021)

Vide garage  
I


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2021)

DB4 ruine en or !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Dans le jura , un automobiliste coince sa voiture dans des escaliers  

Le journal ne mentionne pas la ville de résidence de la conductrice  !


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2021)

C'est une habitude "Jurassique"


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Tesla Roadster :  
Un *0 à 100 km/h abattu en 2,1 secondes*, ou encore une vitesse maximale de plus de 400 km/h


----------



## patlek (17 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un *0 à 100 km/h abattu en 2,1 secondes*



Moi, avec ma Simca (ooouiiiiinnnnnnnn!!!!!) je passais de 0 à 100 Km/h en 4 minutes 38 secondes 7 dixièmes et 9 centièmes.

Et ça m' allait trés trés bien!!!


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tesla Roadster :
> Un *0 à 100 km/h abattu en 2,1 secondes*, ou encore une vitesse maximale de plus de 400 km/h


sur le papier


----------



## pouppinou (17 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Vide garage
> I


Il y en a qui ont des stock-options, d'autres des SuperCars  


Jura39 a dit:


> Tesla Roadster :
> Un *0 à 100 km/h abattu en 2,1 secondes*, ou encore une vitesse maximale de plus de 400 km/h


J'aime bien le type barré qui place son argent sur un CLR (Compte Livret Rêve). Mais là il "fait un gros fi" des réglementations et surtout des lois de la physique. Moi perso je me contenterais bien déjà d'un Hover Board (le vrai, celui de retour vers le Futur)


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> (le vrai, celui de retour vers le Futur)


Doc,...c'est toi, ici Marty, je te cherchais partout


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> sur le papier



Pour info 
Chez Tesla, il y a trois niveaux de puissance et donc de performance. La Grand Autonomie est dotée de 670 ch pour un 0 à 100 km/h en 3,2s, alors que la Plaid (1.020 ch) expédie l'exercice en 2,1s, quand l'incroyable Plaid+ (1.100 ch) passe *sous la barre des 2 secondes*.


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour info
> Chez Tesla, il y a trois niveaux de puissance et donc de performance. La Grand Autonomie est dotée de 670 ch pour un 0 à 100 km/h en 3,2s, alors que la Plaid (1.020 ch) expédie l'exercice en 2,1s, quand l'incroyable Plaid+ (1.100 ch) passe *sous la barre des 2 secondes*.


je maintiens : sur le papier. ce que tu cites ce sont les fiches techniques auto plus, mais à ma connaissance je n’ai vu nulle part le compte rendu d’essais. maintenant si tu me donnes un lien fiable je réviserai ma position.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> je maintiens : sur le papier. ce que tu cites ce sont les fiches techniques auto plus, mais à ma connaissance je n’ai vu nulle part le compte rendu d’essais. maintenant si tu me donnes un lien fiable je réviserai ma position.


Va essayer chez Tesla , je peux que te le conseiller  
c'est mieux que sur Papier


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

​


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2021)

Ce n’est pas ce que je te demande...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Quelques mois de Salaires seulement 
​


----------



## patlek (17 Février 2021)

Meme pas 3 bitcoins.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Meme pas 3 bitcoins.


Oui ridicule , mème en Francs Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Porsche 911 GT 3


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Sébastien Vettel vend 8 voitures de sa collection


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

McLaren Artura


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2021)

Ligier js60, le SUV chic

Encore un SUV


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2021)

Ça c'est de la bagnole : Mars 2020 Perseverance Rover

Pas donnée, mais avec toutes les options !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2021)

Nouveau Nissan Qashquai


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2021)

Renault : Perte historique de 8 Millards d'Euros en 2020


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Février 2021)

Ferrari à la casse


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Février 2021)

En parlant de Renault...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> En parlant de Renault...


La 4L ... voiture mythique pour moi qui, immédiatement, me fait penser aux ... bananes !!!!  

Quand je travaillais à Kinshasa, j'utilisais une vieille 4L dans un beau rouge délavé - sa particularité était de ne plus avoir de pare-brise et qu'il manquait la porte côté passager (situation normale à Kinshasa !  )

Elle roulait dans toutes les conditions et ne m'a jamais laissé tomber ! 

Tous les jours, je faisais la route de Limete à Kinshasa et la particularité de cette route, c'est qu'elle était bordée de zaïroises vendant des régimes de bananes !

Comme la circulation était démente, on roulait au pas ce qui faisait de moi la cible idéale pour ces vendeuses hors pair ! Elles jetaient leurs bananes par le côté passager de la 4L et se couchaient littéralement sur le capot en attendant que je les paie !

Impossible pour moi d'éviter cette situation et chaque matin je me retrouvais avec des kilos de bananes que je distribuais gratos à mes collègues - ce qui m'a valu le surnom de Mister Banana durant tout mon séjour ! 

Voilà pourquoi, quand on me parle de la 4L, les bananes me sautent encore au visage !


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Février 2021)

Très jolie anecdote Mister Banana, un bon souvenir...


----------



## pouppinou (22 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La 4L ... voiture mythique pour moi qui, immédiatement, me fait penser aux ... bananes !!!!
> 
> Quand je travaillais à Kinshasa, j'utilisais une vieille 4L dans un beau rouge délavé - sa particularité était de ne plus avoir de pare-brise et qu'il manquait la porte côté passager (situation normale à Kinshasa !  )
> 
> ...


Comme quoi les madeleines à la banane existent, qui de plus sont véhiculées à nos songes par des anges à 4 ailes.


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2021)

Puisque TopChef rediffuse sa recette de Proust, je vais y aller de ma petite réminiscence sur les Renault.

_« Lors de ma dernière année de collège, j'ai participé à un séjour linguistique au sud de l'Espagne. Dans le bus qui nous menait au fin fond du sud du pays espagnol, je passais mon temps contre la vitre. Je me rappelle au moment du départ avoir bataillé avec mon voisin pour ne pas être côté couloir, sans effusion ni gnon mais quand même, je n'avais pas autant d'autorité que maintenant, hé hé. N'empêche, c'est pendant ce voyage « au pays de Picasso » que j'ai découvert l'existence de la Renault 7 ! À l'époque, j'aimais déjà bien la R5. Mais de la voir avec un cul, pardon un coffre au lieu d'un haillon, je l'aimais d'autant plus ! »_


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2021)

Les voleurs plébiscitent les voitures françaises


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2021)

Des anecdotes sur la 4L je peux vous en fournir quelques unes...

Un Paris-Rennes de nuit dans le brouillard, en se cramponnant au volant parce que suite à un accident le chassis était faussé et elle tirait à droite, pas qu'un peu. En plus les essuies-glace étaient grippés, je les avait reliés par une ficelle et les maneuvrais à la main de l'intérieur. Et comme les phares n'éclairaient rien dans le brouillard, dès qu'une bagnole me dépassait j'essayais de m'accrocher à ses feux arrières mais ça ne durait pas longtemps.
Cette 4L était une recup pour remplacer le moteur de la mienne et accessoirement passer le circuit électrique en 12 volts. Pour info, remplacer le moteur se faisait avec un palan, du temps, et une clé de 13. J'exagère à peine.
Toujours à la clé de 13, ou de 10, je ne sais plus trop, j'ai remplacé le capot avant et les deux ailes avant, après avoir emplafonné - à petite vitesse, mais la tôle était en papier mâché - une voiture qui a pilé devant moi. La 4L freinait aussi bien qu'elle éclairait. Et pas question d'assistance au freinage. Du coup j'ai eu une voiture bleu (le capot), blanc (les deux ailes) et rouge bordeaux (la couleur d'origine). Ben oui, je les ai achetés dans une casse, c'était l'usage à l'époque. Et j'ai repeint la tuture en beige, au pinceau ! On n'est pas exigeant quand on est étudiant.
Parfois il fallait la démarrer au marteau : la fourchette de solénoïde du démarreur collait, un petit coup sur la tête et vroum !
Je l'ai emmené en Algérie. Heureusement si on ne trouvait pas de pièce détachée, l'huile moteur était à discrétion, j'ai pu la ramener d'un voyage dans le sud en bouffant un bidon tous les 40km, suite à une vis de vidange mal resserrée par un mécano de la-bas.
Toujours en Algérie elle a failli se prendre un âne sur le capot, de nuit,  à cause des phares qui n'éclairaient encore rien, même en 12 volts. Heureusement une 4L, si elle freine mal, ne roule pas vite, et j'avais cru voir une ombre sur la route donc avait commencé à ralentir.
Il avait fallu percer le plancher pour évacuer l'eau qui s'infiltrait via la trappe d'aération, et qui sinon stagnait sous le tapis de caoutchiouc et rouillait joyeusement la tôle.
Après l'algérie, remontée Marseille-Paris en une nuit par l'autoroute, fenêtre grande ouverte dans le froid et la neige pour  éviter de m'endormir, mais chauffage à fond pour ne pas me geler.
Un jour au milieu de nulle part (le massif central) les vitesses ont de plus en plus de mal à passer, jusqu'à ne plus passer du tout. Un autochtone compréhensif me permet de téléphoner de chez lui - ben oui bande de nioubes, les portables ça n'existait pas à l'époque - à un cousin qui habitait, coup de bol, à une trentaine de km, et qui me remorque jusqu'à chez lui. Bilan : les écrous - de 13, bien sur  - qui tenaient la boite au moteur s'était desserrés et l'huile s'était barrée. Réparation rapide, mais amende car on s'est fait chopper par les pandores, interdiction de tracter à la corde.
Une autre fois, elle cale en pleine voie, je termine en roue libre sur le bas côté. Impossible à redémarrer, pourtant il y a des étincelles aux bougies. En fait c'est la pompe à essence, la fixation de la membrane a perdu une vis, elle pompe de l'air. Sauf que la vis est - miracle - tombée sur une traverse de fixation moteur. Je la récupère, revisse, et repart
Elle a fini sa vie, mise sur le toit par un copain qui voulait me la racheter et a donné un coup de volant un peu brusque car il a failli rater une sortie du périphérique. Bon il l'a effectivement ratée, mais heureusement s'en est tiré sans une égratinure.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2021)

Tu aurais écrit "elle a fini au 4L trophy", je t'aurais cru


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Des anecdotes sur la 4L je peux vous en fournir quelques unes...


J'ai bien ri à la lecture de ton post et je me suis dit "c'était quand même une belle époque, _avant_…"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> ... En plus les essuies-glace étaient grippés, je les avait reliés par une ficelle et les maneuvrais à la main de l'intérieur ...


 ... En fait, n'ayant plus de pare-brise, les essuie-glaces ne m'étaient d'aucune utilité ! Des lunettes de moto et une bâche plastique à poser sur les genoux quand il pleuvait et c'était parti ! 

Et comme le dit si bien Sly, c'était une belle époque ... l'époque de la débrouille et surtout l'époque où on était jeunes, beaux et sans soucis !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... En fait, n'ayant plus de pare-brise, les essuie-glaces ne m'étaient d'aucune utilité ! Des lunettes de moto et une bâche plastique à poser sur les genoux quand il pleuvait et c'était parti !
> 
> Et comme le dit si bien Sly, c'était une belle époque ... l'époque de la débrouille et surtout l'époque où on était jeunes, beaux et sans soucis !


J'ai aussi connu sans siège , assis sur un ballon de foot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai aussi connu sans siège , assis sur un ballon de foot


Un ballon de rugby aurait été plus dangereux !  

Le plus gros inconvénient quand tu n'as pas de portière passager la nuit, c'est de retrouver 1 ou 2 prostituées qui squattent ta bagnole quand tu sors d'un restaurant ! Si tu ne mets pas la main au porte-feuille, impossible de les faire sortir ! 

Mais, en général, une bonne demi-heure de palabres sympas et de tractations homériques et c'est réglé !

Faut dire aussi que la prostitution dans l'ex-Zaïre n'avait rien de glauque ... Tout se passait dans la joie et la bonne humeur (du moins dans les quartiers que je fréquentais !) ... Ouais ! c'était vraiment une bonne époque !  ...


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Février 2021)

En parlant de 4L


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Février 2021)

Quel beau créneau !


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Quel beau créneau !


En parlant de créneau, ça me rappelle mon passage d'examen de conduite. C'était au volant d'une 4L ! Encore elle ! Mais que voulez-vous, c'était le seul bolide de la caserne à disposition des appelés pour apprendre à conduire. Mais attention ! On ne rigole pas avec le permis, à l'armée. Après avoir validé un code pouvant contenir jusqu'à 25% d'erreurs. Oui, oui, sur quarante questions, ça représentait un taux d'erreurs bien supérieur à la normale, hé hé. Il fallait valider la conduite et son foutu exercice du créneau.

Tous les copains ayant passé le permis dans le civil me l'avait dit, l'examinateur ne rigole pas au moment du créneau. Ouais, mais chez les bidasses, c'est pas pareil ! Tu t'entraînais pendant quinze jours sur un parcours tracé dans la caserne. Et quand les automatismes du circuit s'étaient bien imprimés, c'est que tu était bon pour l'examen !

Un sous-off' de l'administration, assis dans le siège passager de la 4L beige madeleine, – ça vaut le blouge de chez Volkwagen – constatait ton aptitude à conduire, ou pas. Il vérifiait surtout le respect des consignes apprises sur le parcours. Et à la fin du tour d'automobile, stoïque, il jugeait ton créneau. Pour réussir la manœuvre, il te suffisait d'accoter la Renault au trottoir entre deux plots oranges espacés d'une dizaine de mètres.

Autant dire, easy 

(et après tu partais en P4 pour 300 kilomètres de routes pour effectuer ta confirmation)
(c'est cool la P4 si tu n'es pas regardant sur l'échappement…)


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Après avoir validé un code pouvant contenir jusqu'à 25% d'erreurs.


Bonjour,
Sympa le permis à l'armée, 10 erreurs sur 40 questions


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2021)

Auto/Moto - 50 ans après, Ferrari de retour en Endurance


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Sympa le permis à l'armée, 10 erreurs sur 40 questions


Comme tu y vas ! Je n'en avais fait que 8 !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2021)

Peugeot dévoile son nouveau logo


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Peugeot dévoile son nouveau logo


Ils nous jouent 'retour vers le futur'. C'est rien moins, stylisé, que celui de 1960.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Peugeot dévoile son nouveau logo


Sympa ce logo


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2021)

Une Porsche de 560 Ch sans malus .


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une Porsche de 560 Ch sans malus .


Le seul problème est que c'est la plus loupée  des Porsche ! C'est un tout autre dessin chez l'Aston Martin Rapide !


----------



## flotow (27 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ils nous jouent 'retour vers le futur'. C'est rien moins, stylisé, que celui de 1960.


Attention donc au retour des chevrons pointus...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2021)

Volvo fera uniquement de la vente en ligne en 2030


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2021)

Alpine a dévoilé sa monoplace


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

La voiture de l'année 2021  est. ..... ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La voiture de l'année 2021  est. ..... ?


Mais qu'elle est moche !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2021)

Les vainqueurs de Grand Prix de Formule 1 ne célébreront plus leur victoire avec du champagne, mais avec une bouteille de prosecco de la marque Ferrari Trento.


----------



## patlek (3 Mars 2021)

Halala... tout fout le camp....


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais qu'elle est moche !


Pas pire qu'une autre


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2021)

Gp de Bahreïn

êtes vous vaccinés ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2021)

Renault Arkana


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Renault Arkana


Et encore un camion !

(je sais, je fais une fixette)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et encore un camion !
> (je sais, je fais une fixette)


Je te comprends ! 
Mais avec l'âge on a de plus en plus de mal à monter et descendre d'une voiture "normale".
C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai un Peugeot Tepee qui me convient parfaitement - J'avoue toutefois que l'autre raison était que je n'avais pas assez de fric pour me payer un SUV digne de ce nom !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je te comprends !
> Mais avec l'âge on a de plus en plus de mal à monter et descendre d'une voiture "normale".
> C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai un Peugeot Tepee qui me convient parfaitement - J'avoue toutefois que l'autre raison était que je n'avais pas assez de fric pour me payer un SUV digne de ce nom !


----------



## pouppinou (6 Mars 2021)

Un bon vieux Trafic H1L1 qui te permet de monter et descendre en restant debout avec toute la place pour entrer dedans. Que des avantages :

Tu es en hauteur et tu as plein de place pour tes vieilles articulations et ta vision baissante puisque tu domines et vois loin vu la hauteur d'assise,
C'est écolo, car tu peux charger pas mal de matos et aller à la déchèterie pour tout recycler,
Le 130 km/h est largement suffisant pour les trajets autoroutiers,
Vieille mécanique, donc increvable,
Se prête facilement pour les ami(e)s et leurs encombrants ou les déménagements,
Idéal pour aller sur les paddocks transporter du matos et dormir dedans sur place,
Idéal pour partie avec un copain et charger les motos pour une fois arrivé, t'éclater sur les routes sinueuses de Toscane...

Pouppinou dit le "Tamcar"


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2021)

Z'ont encore rien compris... 
Je parle de l'Arkana


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais avec l'âge on a de plus en plus de mal à monter et descendre d'une voiture "normale".


Un jour que je croisais mon boucher tout jeune retraité devant sa nouvelle citadine, je lui demandais ce qu'il était advenu de son SUV. Bonhomme et bedonnant, ce jeune retraité de la boucherie me répondit ceci. « Je ne pouvais plus grimper dedans ! Trop haut ! » Il faut dire que lui, en plus d'être rond, était petit… Hi hi hi


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

La nouvelle Safety Car !


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

"Lady Bug"


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2021)

Cadeau pour les joueurs du Real Madrid


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

Oh ! Les pauvres, il faut les aider ils n’ont pas les moyens !


----------



## pouppinou (9 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La nouvelle Safety Car !


Les Safety Car aux Mans sont souvent des Porsche ou des Audi (R8)...
Mais avec des pilotes qui maitrisent inside...
Exemple :


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)

Une 2 Cv pour 2 €


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2021)

La voiture volante


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Mars 2021)

Présentation de toutes les nouvelles Monoplaces F1


----------



## pouppinou (12 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Présentation de toutes les nouvelles Monoplaces F1


Niveau aéro c'est du +C / +V
Heureusement il y a le lettrage et la couleur pour les différencier, tout l'opposé de la MotoGP.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2021)

Ils Obtiennent l'annulation d'un million d'euros de contraventions


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2021)

Porsche crée une essence propre


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2021)

24 Heures du Mans : Alpine dévoile son Hypercar pour la saison 2021


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

BMW I4


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

Land Rover va installer un système de filtration d'air anti-virus


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Land Rover va installer un système de filtration d'air anti-virus


Je suis allé au magasin de bricolage samedi dernier pour aller chercher de la lasure (  ) et le siège arbore une bannière qui parle de des series i. Idem pour le salon d'exposition.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2021)

La future Peugeot 308


----------



## rizoto (21 Mars 2021)

le nouveau logo peugeot est juste dégueulasse !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2021)

rizoto a dit:


> le nouveau logo peugeot est juste dégueulasse !


Je plussoie


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je plussoie


Ah bon?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah bon?


Oui , en le voyant sur une calandre , je ne le trouve pas beau .Je préfère de loin celui actuel


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2021)

rizoto a dit:


> le nouveau logo peugeot est juste dégueulasse !


Si tes parents t'emmenaient à l'école en 504 alors que tes copains arrivaient en 405, question logo chromé dans la calandre, y'avait pas photo ! Tu passais pour un lion de seconde zone. Du coup, t'en gardes un mauvais souvenir – _le goût d'une madeleine moisie_ comme dirait le cabot. Mais aujourd'hui – ou demain, Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour – c'est l'inverse qui se produira avec cette génération d'écoliers. Ils le trouveront _trop badasse_ !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2021)

La nouvelle 308 Assure l'avenir de l'usine de Mulhouse


----------



## patlek (23 Mars 2021)

Hop, Patmobile 2...
Achat en cours....

Soyons fou! (on ne vit qu'une fois)


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2021)

Je la reconnais !


----------



## patlek (23 Mars 2021)

C' était la Patmobile 1 celle là...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C' était la Patmobile 1 celle là...


Oui, j'ai cherché, mais je n'ai pas de photo de Patmobile 2...


----------



## patlek (23 Mars 2021)

La nouvelle a une particularité, c' est une P60 qui n' est pas une P60 ; en fait ils ont du écouler des stocks de carrosserie de l' ancien modèle, et peut les monter sur des chassis de P60

Au niveau carrosserie, c' est une Simca 90A





__





						Simca 90A - Recherche Google
					





					www.google.com


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2021)

Elle était mieux en bleue...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2021)

Aston Martin Vantage F1 Edition


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Ford arrête la Mondeo


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Le futur SUV Ferrari


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ford arrête la Mondeo


Pour faire des SUV camions polluants à la place 


Jura39 a dit:


> Le futur SUV Ferrari


Et encore un camion...  Il Commendatore Enzo doit se retourner dans sa tombe.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et encore un camion...


Heureusement ça a l'air de n'être qu'un travail d'imagination d'un mec barré


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour faire des SUV camions polluants à la place


À priori la pub pour les SUV, tous supports compris coûte 2400 € par véhicule vendu


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À priori la pub pour les SUV, tous supports compris coûte 2400 € par véhicule vendu


Un source sur cette info ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un source sur cette info ?


Bon, c'est 2300 €


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

La Dacia Spring coute moins cher en Allemagne


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La Dacia Spring coute moins cher en Allemagne


On fait dire aux chiffres ce qu'on veut. En fait elle _est_ plus chère, mais elle _coute _moins chère parce que le bonus ecolo teuton est plus généreux.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, c'est 2300 €


Une broutille


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2021)

Gosse de riche !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gosse de riche !


Pardon ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Volkswagen ID.4


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Bentley Continental GT Speed


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Volkswagen ID.4


Oh, encore un camion !
Etonnant, non ?
Kikalaplugross ? c'est mmoaaaaa, nananèrrreeeeeeuuuuu.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh, encore un camion !
> Etonnant, non ?
> Kikalaplugross ? c'est mmoaaaaa, nananèrrreeeeeeuuuuu.


Pense ce que tu veux , je roule pas en SUV alors je m'en tape un peu


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Votre voiture risque t'elle d'être volée ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pense ce que tu veux , je roule pas en SUV alors je m'en tape un peu


Je ne pense pas à toi en particulier, mais à tous ces shootés à la testostérone qui maintenant qu'ils ne peuvent plus jouer à kikivalpluvite veulent jouer à kikalaplugrosse, fortement encouragés par les constructeurs qui n'en ont rien à foutre que ça pollue plus du moment que ça se vend. Or comme disait Coluche 'dire que ça ne se vendrait pas s'il n'y en avait pas'


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne pense pas à toi en particulier, mais à tous ces shootés à la testostérone qui maintenant qu'ils ne peuvent plus jouer à kikivalpluvite veulent jouer à kikalaplugrosse, fortement encouragés par les constructeurs qui n'en ont rien à foutre que ça pollue plus du moment que ça se vend. Or comme disait Coluche 'dire que ça ne se vendrait pas s'il n'y en avait pas'


C'est peux être aussi par utilité ou pour des raisons de santé qu'ils achètent cela .
Pour les personnes qui ont mal au dos pas exemple  , une voiture haute , ça aide


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2021)

Il y a la Modus, c'est loin d'être un SUV mais c'est une voiture haute, tu peux y ajouter la Teepee de Zebig, la Kangoo même si elle est moche, et y en a plein d'autres.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il y a la Modus, c'est loin d'être un SUV mais c'est une voiture haute, tu peux y ajouter la Teepee de Zebig, la Kangoo même si elle est moche, et y en a plein d'autres.


Si tu veux " moins moche " reste le SUV  surtout si tu as trois enfants


----------



## rizoto (27 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À priori la pub pour les SUV, tous supports compris coûte 2400 € par véhicule vendu


pareil pour les vehicules standards non?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2021)

Radars helvètes à l'attention de celui tenté par un logement au bord du lac :










​Sont taquins, ces suisses !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Radars helvètes à l'attention de celui tenté par un logement au bord du lac :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 221189
> 
> ...


J'ai l'impression de connaitre


----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2021)

La Patmobile2


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2021)

Un habitant de Saint-Malo s'offre la voiture du Gendarme de Saint-Tropez


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2021)

Pour marquer son virage vers l'électrique, Volkswagen devient «*Voltswagen*» aux États-Unis.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour marquer son virage vers l'électrique, Volkswagen devient «*Voltswagen*» aux États-Unis.


Officiel : c'est un coup marketing de la marque !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

Le nouveau Kangoo 2021


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2021)

Nan mais t'as vu le cadrage ? Savent pas bosser chez Autoplus...





​


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Nan mais t'as vu le cadrage ? Savent pas bosser chez Autoplus...


si, si, mais ils savaient qu'ils seraient postés sur MacGé, alors ils se sont mis au niveau


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Nan mais t'as vu le cadrage ? Savent pas bosser chez Autoplus...
> ​


Pour une fois que c'est pas un SUV


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour une fois que c'est pas un SUV


Ils ont voulu la faire passer pour un lowrider...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

La Kia EV6


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2021)

Limousine ou jet privé


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2021)

La Peugeot 205 de Jean Todt vendue aux enchères 419 260 €


----------



## rizoto (2 Avril 2021)

C'est cher


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2021)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est cher


C'est relatif 
cher ,par rapport à quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2021)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est cher


Ça n'serait pas plutôt…


----------



## ScapO (3 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est relatif
> cher ,par rapport à quoi ?


Si la comparaison peut se faire ,
la DS 3 WRC de Sébastien Loeb est partie en 2020 à 730 000 Euros.


----------



## patlek (3 Avril 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> la DS 3 WRC de Sébastien Loeb est partie en 2020 à 730 000 Euros.


Et son nouveau proprietaire en est tres heureux!!:


----------



## ScapO (3 Avril 2021)

Pour avoir lâcher autant d'argent ,oui à n'en pas douter un seul instant.


----------



## patlek (3 Avril 2021)

Non, mais c' est juste une histoire un peu bete...

Quand il a vu l' annonce, il a cru qu'il y avait une virgule... Que c' était 7300,00 Euros ... C' est une Citroen DS3 et pas en or massif... Une bourde quoi!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Si la comparaison peut se faire ,
> la DS 3 WRC de Sébastien Loeb est partie en 2020 à 730 000 Euros.


C'est énorme 

Le prix d'une 205 T16 est déjà très élevé sans avoir été conduit par Mr Loeb 



			https://www.largus.fr/actualite-automobile/une-peugeot-205-turbo-16-de-route-sur-le-marche-8017384.html


----------



## ScapO (3 Avril 2021)

Je ne me souvenais plus du tout de cette 205 T16


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est relatif
> cher ,par rapport à quoi ?


C'est de la collection. Ça vaut le prix que les acheteurs sont prêt a y mettre. La voiture est mythique, Jean Todd aussi. 

a titre de comparaison, tu peux quand même acheter *plusieurs *belles voitures pour 400000 euros.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2021)

rizoto a dit:


> tu peux quand même acheter *plusieurs *belles voitures pour 400000 euros.


Oui , deux 205


----------



## pouppinou (3 Avril 2021)

*Graffiti 208 Peugeot*
_Quand l'art sublime le "vulgaire"_
*BAM Graffiti Powered !





*​


----------



## ScapO (3 Avril 2021)

Top ce clip !


----------



## pouppinou (3 Avril 2021)

La moins rapide des McLaren (la MP4-T5)... Mais la plus écologique


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2021)

Wouarf ! Une plaque avec PQ !


----------



## pouppinou (5 Avril 2021)

Dans la course à l’hydrogène, GreenGT monte en puissance...


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2021)

Le patron d'Apple évoque, sans la confirmer, la construction de voitures autonomes


----------



## rizoto (6 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Dans la course à l’hydrogène, GreenGT monte en puissance...


Rien de neuf sous le soleil, les piles a combustible, ca exite depuis un moment deja. Le defit de l'hydrogene n'est pas dans son utilisation mais plutôt dans sa production et son stockage.


----------



## pouppinou (6 Avril 2021)

rizoto a dit:


> Rien de neuf sous le soleil, les piles a combustible, ca exite depuis un moment deja. Le defit de l'hydrogene n'est pas dans son utilisation mais plutôt dans sa production et son stockage.


Développer, améliorer et progresser (dans sa production et son stockage également, suffit de lire et de te renseigner au niveau de ceux qui sont dans le R&D de cette solution moins médiatique que les gros condensateurs ou pire que l'infâme solution de grosse batterie de type Tesla qui comme Icare se brulera les ailes par son choix de solution actuelles même si les aides gouvernementales dictent leur lois, comme au niveau de la santé d'ailleurs entre-parenthèse)... c'est le sujet de l'article, pour moi c'est avancer et donc toujours plus de découvertes, c'est ce que l'on appelle aussi l'évolution, surtout dans les sports mécaniques dit d'Endurance véritable banc d'essai et de développement puissance 10 par rapport à un simple labo fermé d'ingénieur.
Maintenant si tu veux une nouveauté tu peux aller sur le poste #990 Peut-être que tu kifferas plus.


----------



## rizoto (7 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Développer, améliorer et progresser (dans sa production et son stockage également, suffit de lire et de te renseigner au niveau de ceux qui sont dans le R&D de cette solution moins médiatique que les gros condensateurs ou pire que l'infâme solution de grosse batterie de type Tesla qui comme Icare se brulera les ailes par son choix de solution actuelles même si les aides gouvernementales dictent leur lois, comme au niveau de la santé d'ailleurs entre-parenthèse)... c'est le sujet de l'article, pour moi c'est avancer et donc toujours plus de découvertes, c'est ce que l'on appelle aussi l'évolution, surtout dans les sports mécaniques dit d'Endurance véritable banc d'essai et de développement puissance 10 par rapport à un simple labo fermé d'ingénieur.
> Maintenant si tu veux une nouveauté tu peux aller sur le poste #990 Peut-être que tu kifferas plus.


Tu enfonces les portes ouvertes toi!

En attendant la grande soeur de la yaris GR


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2021)

KIA Sorento


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2021)

Lavage extreme


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2021)

Une trousse à outils en or !


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2021)

Enfin je doute fort qu'un propriétaire d'une F40 ait besoin d'une trousse à outils.
Ça m'étonnerait qu'il mette les mains dans le cambouis


----------



## pouppinou (10 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Enfin je doute fort qu'un propriétaire d'une F40 ait besoin d'une trousse à outils.
> Ça m'étonnerait qu'il mette les mains dans le cambouis


[hautain]
Où as-tu vu du cambouis sur une F40 ?!
[/hautain]


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Où as-tu vu du cambouis sur une F40 ?!


Oui c'est vrai ça (mais c'est une expression) et plus je vois bien le mec se changer une courroie ou même une bougie  
C'est pas un moteur de 4L


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2021)

Vu sur le parking du supermarché une Ferrari 812 Superfast.
Jolie à l'extérieur mais je trouve l'intérieur kitch et laid pour une voiture de ce prix.


----------



## pouppinou (11 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Vu sur le parking du supermarché une *Ferrari 812 Superfast*.
> Jolie à l'extérieur mais je trouve l'intérieur kitch et laid pour une voiture de ce prix.


C'est bien la première fois que j'aime le kitch


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2021)

Beurk©


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2021)

La Patmobile2; elle a un compteur rond (Comme la Ferrari ; tout pareil!!!)


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2021)

Et Ferrari a également pompé le design du moyeu de volant de la Patmobile2 pour ses aérateurs


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Vu sur le parking du supermarché une Ferrari 812 Superfast.


Quand on a claqué tout son blé dans une caisse comme celle-là, on va faire ses courses chez Lidl !


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2021)

Et on fait le plein d'essence chez Kaï    (j'ai vu ça vraiment).


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)

BMW  réalise un record de ses ventes au premier trimestre 2021


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand on a claqué tout son blé dans une caisse comme celle-là, on va faire ses courses chez Lidl !


Je vais pas chez Lidl


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2021)

Citroën s'attaque à la Chine avec sa nouvelle berline La C5X sera fabriquée et vendue en Chine dès l'automne 2021.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> BMW  réalise un record de ses ventes au premier trimestre 2021


Pour ranger ta belle auto : KS Groupe construit des box pour les véhicules de prestige


----------



## pouppinou (14 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Citroën s'attaque à la Chine avec sa nouvelle berline La C5X sera fabriquée et vendue en Chine dès l'automne 2021.


Citroën ferait mieux de s'inspirer de la vraie DS pour jouer au Neo-Rétro comme savent faire les grandes marques étrangères avec leurs anciennes gloires mythiques.
Quand je vois des petites productions (10 à l'heure actuelle, soit 3 par ans) de Coupé DS de chez Automotive, c'est tout bonnement sublime !


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2021)

Le Ford Mustang Mach-E est vraiment la plus belle des voitures électriques
					

On a eu l'occasion d'essayer le Ford Mustang Mach-E le temps d'un week-end. Dès que nous l'avons vu, nous sommes tombés amoureux de son design très, très réussi. « Cette voiture, c’est quelque chose quand même », m’a lancé ma compagne en voyant une photo du Mustang Mach-E, première voiture 100 %...




					www.numerama.com
				




J'espère que Zebig ne va pas tomber là dessus. Il serait capable de descendre au coffre et récupérer cette frite, qu'il laisse au frais en prévision de la fin du monde, pour remonter les bretelles du journaliste de chez numerama, ha ha ha


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)

Bentley nourrit ses chevaux au carburant synthétique


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

J’ai regardé le téléfilm sur Vespa sur Netflix, et je me suis “mais tiens, ça pourrait être amusant”
Et en plus, c’est moins cher que de renouveler mon équipement photo 

mais bon, je n’ai pas d’endroit pour le garer, donc ce n’est pas d’actualité


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2021)

Nissan GT-R Nismo 2021


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)

Automobile : Stellantis met les bouchées doubles dans l'électrique


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)

Ferrari annonce sa première voiture électrique pour 2025


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

Nouvelle BMW M3 & M4


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Le Ford Mustang Mach-E est vraiment la plus belle des voitures électriques
> 
> 
> On a eu l'occasion d'essayer le Ford Mustang Mach-E le temps d'un week-end. Dès que nous l'avons vu, nous sommes tombés amoureux de son design très, très réussi. « Cette voiture, c’est quelque chose quand même », m’a lancé ma compagne en voyant une photo du Mustang Mach-E, première voiture 100 %...
> ...


 ... Mais comment est-ce possible ??? Infâme, moche et indigne d'une Mustang ! 
J'en ai vomi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2021)

Mon rêve ultime en matière de bagnole : Une Shelby GT500 Super Snake avec kit Eleanor rien que pour "niquer" mon voisin écolo/bio/vegan et empester sa Prius au démarrage dans un nuage d'effluves d'huile et d'essence !   Je bave d'avance de faire trembler ses vitres avec le grondement sourd du V8 ! 

Sincèrement, je crois que j'en jouirais sur place !!!!! 






Je sais, "c'est mal" mais en fait, je m'en fiche ! ​


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais comment est-ce possible ??? Infâme, moche et indigne d'une Mustang !
> J'en ai vomi !


C'est parce que ce n'est pas une Mustang, c'est un SUV


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon rêve ultime en matière de bagnole : Une Shelby GT500 Super Snake avec kit Eleanor rien que pour "niquer" mon voisin écolo/bio/vegan et empester sa Prius au démarrage dans un nuage d'effluves d'huile et d'essence !   Je bave d'avance de faire trembler ses vitres avec le grondement sourd du V8 !
> 
> Sincèrement, je crois que j'en jouirais sur place !!!!!
> 
> ...


Pollueur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pollueur


Je te ferais remarquer que, jusqu'à présent, je pollue en rêve !  

Pendant des années, j'ai pollué en Harley jusqu'au moment ou ils sont passés à l'injection électronique ... Ma dernière Harley en date (après que ma favorite ait été remplacée suite à un accident en droit !), était une injection ! J'avais l'impression désagréable de mettre en route une machine à coudre et je l'ai gardée à peine 6 mois ! 

Avant, tu mettais le contact, un demi-centimètre de choke et le moteur s'ébrouait dans une salade de bielles désordonnées qui te transportait au 7ième ciel ! Ok ! Pour les voisins c'était différent ! 

Je n'ai jamais retrouvé ce plaisir avec la dernière ! Alors, j'ai abandonné !

Mon frère possède encore 2 anciennes Harley's 883R typées dirt track, qui sont à notre disposition (entretenues et assurées !), mais on hésite à les utiliser compte tenu de leur caractère assez pointu ! Et de la baisse de nos réflexes ! 

Mais bon, avec le beau temps qui va arriver on se laissera peut-être tenter !


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2021)

Moi, je préfère les anciennes Mustang, voire en décapotable. 

Les anciennes mustang sont au format "européen", pas des especes de gros machins.
Et en plus, il y en a avec des couleurs sympa.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je préfère les anciennes Mustang, voire en décapotable.


Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, mais elles sont devenues impayables surtout les décapotables !

Dans la catégorie des ancêtres relativement abordables, j'adore la classe de la Jaguar MKII ...


​
Mais en trouver une en "bon état" et abordable est relativement difficile !
​


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, mais elles sont devenues impayables surtout les décapotables !
> 
> Dans la catégorie des ancêtres relativement abordables, j'adore la classe de la Jaguar MKII ...
> 
> ...


Un cousin en avait une mais il a fini par laisser tomber, trop souvent en panne. Il faut dire que le joint de culasse en liège (!) ce n'est pas vraiment pérenne, sans compter l'âge de la bête. Mais j'ai eu l'occasion de voyager un peu dedans, c'est vraiment la classe.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, mais elles sont devenues impayables surtout les décapotables !
> 
> Dans la catégorie des ancêtres relativement abordables, j'adore la classe de la Jaguar MKII ...
> 
> ...


J'ai encore une Jaguar XJS dans un logement en Suisse , que j'ai eu avec la vente de la succession 
J'adore son look et son superbe moteur  
Je sais mème pas si je peux rouler avec


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai encore une Jaguar XJS dans un logement en Suisse , que j'ai eu avec la vente de la succession
> J'adore son look et son superbe moteur
> Je sais mème pas si je peux rouler avec


Donne. Je peux rouler avec.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Donne. Je peux rouler avec.


Euh ! Moi aussi !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2021)

Eh bien moi j'attends qu'il fasse un peu meilleur pour ressortir mon Spyder Can Am. j'ai profité de l'hiver pour envoyer ma selle à la sellerie Briant (Savoie) ils ont fait un super boulot. elle est magnifique et très confortable.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Eh bien moi j'attends qu'il fasse un peu meilleur pour ressortir mon Spyder Can Am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu viens quand dans le Jura


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2021)

je retourne dans le Doubs en mai. Pour le Jura je sais pas


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> je retourne dans le Doubs en mai. Pour le Jura je sais pas


Fais moi signe si tu passe


----------



## patlek (17 Avril 2021)

Dans les ancetres classieuses, j' aime bien la Karmann Gia (Bien que j' en acheterais pas une pour moi, mais quand j' en vois une, je ne peux pas m'empecher de penser qu'elles sont jolies , et en décapotable;  un peu plus (Et moi, les voitures, c' est surtout l'edthetique qui m'attire )



			karmann ghia - Recherche Google


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Dans les ancetres classieuses, j' aime bien la Karmann Gia (Bien que j' en acheterais pas une pour moi, mais quand j' en vois une, je ne peux pas m'empecher de penser qu'elles sont jolies , et en décapotable;  un peu plus (Et moi, les voitures, c' est surtout l'edthetique qui m'attire )
> 
> 
> 
> karmann ghia - Recherche Google


Et la couleur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Eh bien moi j'attends qu'il fasse un peu meilleur pour ressortir mon Spyder Can Am. j'ai profité de l'hiver pour envoyer ma selle à la sellerie Briant (Savoie) ils ont fait un super boulot. elle est magnifique et très confortable.


J'ai essayé un Spyder en 2019 !
J'ai été bluffé par la souplesse de l'engin et surtout de la sécurité qui s'en dégage ! Le moteur Rotax fait des merveilles !
Et puis, lorsqu'on avance en âge, mieux vaut 3 roues que 2 !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai essayé un Spyder en 2019 !
> J'ai été bluffé par la souplesse de l'engin et surtout de la sécurité qui s'en dégage ! Le moteur Rotax fait des merveilles !
> Et puis, lorsqu'on avance en âge, mieux vaut 3 roues que 2 !


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Donne. Je peux rouler avec.





Jura39 a dit:


> Fais moi signe si tu passe


No problemo. C’est donc une affaire réglée


----------



## pouppinou (17 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai essayé un Spyder en 2019 !
> J'ai été bluffé par la souplesse de l'engin et surtout de la sécurité qui s'en dégage ! Le moteur Rotax fait des merveilles !
> Et puis, lorsqu'on avance en âge, mieux vaut 3 roues que 2 !


Etonnante réflexion car pour ma part c'est tout l'inverse, une sensation d'insécurité de ce genre d'engin qui se voudrait "moto" et qui a finalement a une cinématique de voiture, en plus à 3 roues. Très mauvaise sensation dans les virages sauf à faire glisser l'arrière (problème impossible avec l'assistances d'antipanitage non-débrayable sur celui que j'avais essayé) si on est pas en mode réglementaire niveau vitesse. Il aurait fallu une cinématique de 2 roues sur ce genre d'engin à 3 roues pour être sécure.
Maintenant tu vas me dire qu'il y a l'électronique qui empêche que les roues décollent (justement parce que la cinématique est antinomique et dangereuse à la base) mais la sensation de l'effet centrifuge non contre balancé est pour ma part très détestable/désagréable sur ce genre d'engin.
A tout prendre dans ce genre de délire, je préfère le bon vieux Trike à moteur de COX


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)

Un véhicule autonome pour livrer des pizzas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> A tout prendre dans ce genre de délire, je préfère le bon vieux Trike à moteur de COX


 ... Je connais hihi ! 



​


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2021)

Ouaaah ! Dennis Hopper rangé des choppers


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 223331
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 223333


Personnellement, j'aurais tendance à me méfier des utilisateurs de ce genre d'ustensile : Un homme abattu à Gap par un individu en fauteuil roulant


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2021)

Mercedes EQS


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mercedes EQS


Trop d’écrans !

Si c’est une voiture qui est conduite, je trouve que les écrans ne servent à rien. Seules quelques informations sont utiles.
Si c’est une voiture en vrai conduite autonome (ce qui n’existe pas encore) les écrans ne servent plus à rien.
Dans tout les cas, je préfère mon écran sur mon appareil qu’un système choisi par un constructeur automobile.
Reste la carto, et même ça, ce n’est pas nécessaire de l’avoir en permanence. Quelques informations orales, une petite carte sur une intersection difficile, mais le reste ne sert à rien. 

Sur une électrique, ça doit se limiter à vitesse, régulateur, voyants obligatoires (comme les clignotants), et éventuellement l’autonomie (et encore, ça ne pourrait que s’afficher que lorsqu’il faut penser à recharger).

Quant aux boutons non physiques pour la clim, etc, je déteste ça, ça obligé à regarder où l’on appuie.

Curieux de voir comment c’est en éclairage de nuit.

Bref, la voiture de demain ressemble à une voiture pour les accros aux écrans : soit en horizontal comme sur cette voiture, soit en verticale comme les tesla et leurs écran de pc.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2021)

C'est en effet assez fou cet écran " Hyperscreen "


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2021)




----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2021)

La dernière vidéo, on dirait une vidéo pour un pc de gamer. Ça fait rêver qui ?
On dirait presque que c’est pour essayer de faire rêver ceux qui ne pourront pas se la payer.

Et cette vidéo dans le tunnel... mais qui peut bien se dire qu’il faut plus de lumière dans l’habitacle que en dehors ?
Je vois que c’est une tendance, et même les constructeurs français le font, mais que ce c’est laid et inutile.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2021)

Les applications d'aides à la conduite comme Waze ou Coyote sont dans le viseur du gouvernement

Un décret d'application d'un article de la loi LOM, promulguée fin 2019, est paru ce mardi au Journal officiel.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2021)

De nouveaux feux tricolores vont récompenser les automobilistes


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2021)

Faute de composants, Peugeot repasse sa 308 aux compteurs à aiguilles.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> La dernière vidéo, on dirait une vidéo pour un pc de gamer. Ça fait rêver qui ?
> On dirait presque que c’est pour essayer de faire rêver ceux qui ne pourront pas se la payer.
> 
> Et cette vidéo dans le tunnel... mais qui peut bien se dire qu’il faut plus de lumière dans l’habitacle que en dehors ?
> Je vois que c’est une tendance, et même les constructeurs français le font, mais que ce c’est laid et inutile.


 ... Mon Partner Tepee vient d'avoir 8 ans ! 8 ans de bons et loyaux services sans aucun gadget ni ennuis d'ailleurs ! Ah si ! Dans la boîte à gants j'ai des prises cinch ou RCA qui me permettent de brancher en direct mon vieux Walkman sur la radio ! 

Quand je vois toutes ces nouveautés je me demande comment on peut encore conduire une bagnole au milieu de tout ce chaos luminescent !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mon Partner Tepee vient d'avoir 8 ans ! 8 ans de bons et loyaux services sans aucun gadget ni ennuis d'ailleurs ! Ah si ! Dans la boîte à gants j'ai des prises cinch ou RCA qui me permettent de brancher en direct mon vieux Walkman sur la radio !
> 
> Quand je vois toutes ces nouveautés je me demande comment on peut encore conduire une bagnole au milieu de tout ce chaos luminescent !


Tu utilise un Mac  ?
Tu te connecte sur Macgé 

Donc pas de soucis pour la nouvelle technologie sur une voiture


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu utilise un Mac  ?
> Tu te connecte sur Macgé
> Donc pas de soucis pour la nouvelle technologie sur une voiture


Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai peint un vieux chambranle pourri hier que je vais devenir Rembrandt ... fô nin exagérer ! 

En plus, je suis atteint d'un nystagmus ! Alors, les trucs qui clignotent, qui défilent, qui scintillent ... très peu pour moi !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En plus, je suis atteint d'un nystagmus ! Alors, les trucs qui clignotent, qui défilent, qui scintillent ... très peu pour moi !


Met pas les warning.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Met pas les warning.


Aucun risque : dans son engin c'est remplacé par une corne dans laquelle il doit souffler pour appeler au secours !


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Met pas les warning.


Tu mets les warning dans cette mercedes, manque plus que la boule à facettes pour en faire une boite de nuit !


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et puis, lorsqu'on avance en âge, mieux vaut 3 roues que 2 !


Si tu as 3 patates sur ton livret de caisse d'épargne je t'ai trouvé une occase :

Harley Freewheeler


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu as 3 patates sur ton livret de caisse d'épargne je t'ai trouvé une occase :
> 
> Harley Freewheeler


 FINANCEMENT, ASSURANCE ET EXTENSION DE GARANTIE POSSIBLE JUSQU'A 2 ANS 
Cool


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu as 3 patates sur ton livret de caisse d'épargne je t'ai trouvé une occase :
> 
> Harley Freewheeler


3 patates !!!!!   ... Faudrait être fou pour s'acheter ça !
Mais, de toutes manières, comme je n'ai pas les 3 patates, le problème ne se pose pas !  
Merci quand même !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 3 patates !!!!!   ... Faudrait être fou pour s'acheter ça !
> Mais, de toutes manières, comme je n'ai pas les 3 patates, le problème ne se pose pas !
> Merci quand même !


Pourtant un Belge sans patate , j'ai un doute


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)

Le SUV Volkswagen ID.4 élu voiture mondiale de l'année 2021


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2021)

+Beurk+


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> +Beurk+


Je sais pas pourquoi , mais j'ai pensé à toi en postant


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2021)

C'est surtout qu'en plus d'être un SUV il est d"une banalité affligeante.


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2021)

Plutôt que de s’embêter à acheter un suv moche pour être un peu surélevé, passons aux camions pour être très surélevé !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2021)

Les Renault seront bientôt bridées à 180 km/h annonce De Meo


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les Renault seront bientôt bridées à 180 km/h annonce De Meo



Pourquoi pas ? En tous cas ça ne me dérangera pas. Par contre le plus intéressant est en fin d'article :


> Un "rescue code" (code de sauvetage) qui permet aux secours de connaître la structure du véhicule en cas d'urgence, et un "accès pompier" à la batterie du véhicule, permettant de la noyer au plus vite en cas d'incendie, seront étendus à toute la gamme en Europe dès 2022.


Pas con, surtout après l'expérience de la Tesla cramée aux US


> Les véhicules Renault proposeront également un "Safety score" (score de sécurité), "une analyse fine des habitudes de conduite permettant d'identifier les écarts et dépassement du conducteur". "Proposée en partenariat avec les assureurs, le +Safety coach+ permettra d'inciter à une conduite plus sûre", a souligné le directeur général de Renault.
> Des compagnies d'assurance proposent déjà de tels dispositifs, avec des tarifs favorisant les conducteurs les plus sages.


"Proposée en partenariat avec les assureurs". Tu m'étonnes ! 

(Mode complot on)
Dans un premier temps, moins cher pour ceux qui rentrent dans la case.
Ah, mUrdre, ils sont une majorité, les benefs se cassent la gueule. 
Bon, alors coup de bambou sur les méchants
(/mode)


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2021)

Rallye : Sébastien Ogier victime d'un incroyable accident de la route en liaison (vidéo)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Elle n'aime pas la Tesla


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Aston Martin couleur pastel


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rallye : Sébastien Ogier victime d'un incroyable accident de la route en liaison (vidéo)


Les images d'Ogier forçant le passage devant les policiers après son accident


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2021)

Y'a pas qu'Ogier qui fait le clown...   l’image super impressionnante du trimaran français qui décolle et évite le crash de peu


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)

Honda HR-V


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Honda HR-V


Romuaaaald !!!!!  ....


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Romuaaaald !!!!!  ....


On m'appelle ?
Oui, il est aussi moche et banal que les autres camions....


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)

Des phares intelligents


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, il est aussi moche et banal que les autres camions....


Tu as remarqué, pour tromper ils appellent ça un Crossover, pas SUV !


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu as remarqué, pour tromper ils appellent ça un Crossover, pas SUV !


Ah oui, j'ai confondu. Les SUV sont moches et banals, les crossover sont banals et moches


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des phares intelligents


Par contre , je trouve l'idée génial


----------



## pouppinou (28 Avril 2021)

Ouais aussi génial que les phares aux xénon qui en fouttent plein la vue à celui qui vient en face.


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ouais aussi génial que les phares aux xénon qui en fouttent plein la vue à celui qui vient en face.


Et les phares des BM qui scintillent bleuté et blanc en fonction de la route, car c’est fait pour le conducteur et pas pour les autres usagers…


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ouais aussi génial que les phares aux xénon qui en fouttent plein la vue à celui qui vient en face.


Ca existe encore les phares xenon ? maintenant c'est plus le full led avec un changement automatique codes / phares pour éviter d'éblouir


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

VW. ID4 GTX


----------



## augusterre (29 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca existe encore les phares xenon ? maintenant c'est plus le full led avec un changement automatique codes / phares pour éviter d'éblouir


Les Tesla Model S et Model X de 2016 à 2020 ont des phares xénon.

Autre question : quelle est votre sportive préférée du moment ? Moi de mon côté j'aime bien le Cupra Formentor, et aussi la RS 3 (même si ça fait déjà longtemps qu'elle a été lancée).


Jura39 a dit:


> VW. ID4 GTX


Bof... que 300 ch c'est pas énorme pour ce prix-là... et niveau accélération même la Model 3 bas de gamme fait mieux. Des chevaux électriques coûtent bien moins cher à fabriquer que des chevaux thermiques. Donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi les constructeurs s'obstinent à faire des moteurs peu puissants et surtout bridés (finies les pointes à 250 sur Autobahn pour les amateurs de vitesse...)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Autre question : quelle est votre sportive préférée du moment ? Moi de mon côté j'aime bien le Cupra Formentor, et aussi la RS 3 (même si ça fait déjà longtemps qu'elle a été lancée).


J'aime beaucoup de sportive avec un faible pour la RS 4


MacSeries a dit:


> Bof... que 300 ch c'est pas énorme pour ce prix-là... et niveau accélération même la Model 3 bas de gamme fait mieux. Des chevaux électriques coûtent bien moins cher à fabriquer que des chevaux thermiques. Donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi les constructeurs s'obstinent à faire des moteurs peu puissants et surtout bridés (finies les pointes à 250 sur Autobahn pour les amateurs de vitesse...)


300 Ch c'est déjà pas mal pour une voiture de tous les jours


----------



## augusterre (29 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 300 Ch c'est déjà pas mal pour une voiture de tous les jours


Quoique c'est moins cher qu'un Tiguan R (55k € ce dernier) mais ils auraient pu selon moi appeler cet ID4 "ID4 R" et rajouter un peu de puissance car pour 50k € pour faire des bénéfices égaux aux bénéfices de la commercialisation du Tiguan R, il y a de quoi mettre au moins 400 ch.


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mai 2021)

Quand un châssis de Mercedes 300SL de 1954 se marie avec la motorisation d'un SLK 32 AMG de 2002...


----------



## pouppinou (1 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2021)

Le nouveau SUV Aiways U6


----------



## augusterre (1 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le nouveau SUV Aiways U6


On dirait un Audi Q4 e-tron Sportback qui a essayé de faire un enfant à un Tesla Model Y (à cause de l'intérieur)


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2021)

6H de Spa-Francorchamps : Alpine deuxième derrière Toyota pour son grand retour


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Mai 2021)

il y a 27 ans tout pile je pleurais devant ma TV


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)

Volkswagen Talagon  
Le SUV doté d'un moteur VR6


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> il y a 27 ans tout pile je pleurais devant ma TV


En effet , tu n'étais pas le seul 









						1er mai 1994. Le jour où Senna se tue en F1 sur le circuit d’Imola
					

Star de sa discipline, le Brésilien a été victime d’un terrible accident sur le circuit italien. La veille, un autre pilote avait déjà trouvé la mort.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Volkswagen Talagon
> Le SUV doté d'un moteur VR6


Sont forts les teutons pour nommer leurs bagnoles...
Après l'étron, la vw alagon !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2021)

Un coffre de toit pour votre Porsche Taycan


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi les constructeurs s'obstinent à faire des moteurs peu puissants et surtout bridés (finies les pointes à 250 sur Autobahn pour les amateurs de vitesse...)


Ça serait déjà bien de ne pas prendre l’autobahn pour un circuit surtout, n’y s’y croire prioritaire car on peut rouler plus vite que les autres…
Risquer sa vie, chacun fait ce qu’il veut, mais celle des autres, non.


----------



## augusterre (5 Mai 2021)

Skoda Fabia


----------



## augusterre (5 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Volkswagen Talagon
> Le SUV doté d'un moteur VR6


Une vidéo avec un étroit rapport ici


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Skoda Fabia


Je suis pas fan


----------



## augusterre (5 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis pas fan


Moi non plus

J'aime mieux la 208 ou la nouvelle Polo


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)

Automobile : l'Ami de Citroën passe chez les pros


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Moi non plus
> 
> J'aime mieux la 208 ou la nouvelle Polo


Je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

Toyota Yaris Cross


----------



## augusterre (6 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Toyota Yaris Cross


J'aime mieux le tout nouveau C3 Aircross


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2021)

Première condamnation de Volkswagen en France dans l'affaire du Dieselgate


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2021)

Ferrari 812 Competizione  
830 Ch


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2021)

4L
34 Ch


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2021)

Renault Mégane électrique


----------



## pouppinou (7 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ferrari 812 Competizione
> 830 Ch


En général je zappe les postes où il n'y a qu'un lien (réservez les pour voitures à piles batteries vu que de plus il n'y a rien à entendre). Mais là, j'ai cliqué sur le mot magique "Ferrari" et il serait maladroit de ne pas poster la vidéo qui en dit long.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

Des étriers de freins à LED


----------



## augusterre (9 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des étriers de freins à LED


Ça aurait un look d'enfer sur une Merco AMG avec les néons à l'intérieur !


----------



## augusterre (9 Mai 2021)

Une porsche valant des millions découverte dans un conteneur


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)

Alpine A110 Légende GT en série limitée


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

C'est pas toujours facile de rouler en Lamborghini


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)

Un peu d'histoire
Le coup de bluff de Ferruccio Lamborghini en 1963


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)

Mercedes Maybach S 680


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2021)

Repéré à l'arrière de sa voiture sur l'autoroute


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2021)

Une Ferrari F40 prend feu toute seule


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2021)

Stellantis va signer un partenariat avec Foxconn


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)

La fin de la boite manuelle chez Aston Martin


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)

11 Ferrari abandonnées dans un champ


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La fin de la boite manuelle chez Aston Martin


Je n'étais absolument pas fan des boîtes auto, préférant de loin la bonne vieille boîte manuelle !
J'ai eu l'occasion de tester l'Arteon de mon fils en full auto, et j'avoue que j'ai été bluffé par la facilité et la réactivité !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> l'Arteon


Tiens, une voiture teutonne qui n'a pas un nom trop alakon...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je n'étais absolument pas fan des boîtes auto, préférant de loin la bonne vieille boîte manuelle !
> J'ai eu l'occasion de tester l'Arteon de mon fils en full auto, et j'avoue que j'ai été bluffé par la facilité et la réactivité !


C'est en effet très agréable a conduire


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2021)

*Ford dévoile la version électrique de son pick-up star*


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2021)

Boites noires obligatoires dès 2022


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2021)

IKEA lance sa voiture électrique à monter soi-même


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> IKEA lance sa voiture électrique à monter soi-même


Ikéa veut faire remonter la mortalité sur les routes


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ikéa veut faire remonter la mortalité sur les routes


Afficher l'allure d'une entreprise consciente des problèmes du moment plutôt


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2021)

Une Rolls-Royce un peu "Spéciale"


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

Faurecia est en route pour l'hydrogène


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2021)

Bientôt les vieilles voitures n'auront plus accès aux grandes villes


----------



## dfbert (5 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt les vieilles voitures n'auront plus accès aux grandes villes


Attention, ne pas confondre vieilles voitures, ou voitures vielles, et véhicules de collection (avec la C.G. correspondante). 
Ces derniers seront toujours autorisés. Et ce grâce à l'action de la FFVE.


----------



## papadben (5 Juin 2021)

Ineptie totale!
Dans un an ma Volvo aura 30 ans ... Changement pour une CG "collection" en vue..
Mais que m'a-t-il pris de rouler en moderne?
Avant,  mes voitures étaient des Citroën, Simca ou Peugeot, enfin des vraies voitures, sans plastique ou si peu à recycler, enfin des voitures que tu démontais et refilais les pièces pour aller sur d'autres, au mépris certes de l'authenticité, mais qui s'en souciait?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2021)

Dieselgate : Renault mis en examen pour tromperie


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dieselgate : Renault mis en examen pour tromperie


Il y avait longtemps


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)

Apple Car


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

Un petit tour de Spa-Francorchamps en kayak ?


----------



## pouppinou (13 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un petit tour de Spa-Francorchamps en kayak ?


Personnellement je suis beaucoup plus impressionné par ça au même endroit :


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2021)

bonjour,
Sur ma voiture, lorsque je programme un itinéraire sur le GPS intégré celui-ci me prévient des éventuelles bouchons ou accident. Comment ça marche ?


----------



## daffyb (18 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> bonjour,
> Sur ma voiture, lorsque je programme un itinéraire sur le GPS intégré celui-ci me prévient des éventuelles bouchons ou accident. Comment ça marche ?


ça marche via un service tel que tomtom. 
Ta voiture est connectée au réseau téléphonique en GPRS/3G/4G


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2021)

Avec ce système, un jour si tu dépasse la limitation de vitesse, tu recevras directement le PV sur ton écran, et tu sera débité parce qu'il aura fallu rentrer ton n° de compte en banque. 
Tout ça pour remplir la caisse de l'état.  
Parce qu'avec le même système, on pourrait mettre un limiteur sur l'accélérateur.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Avec ce système, un jour si tu dépasse la limitation de vitesse, tu recevras directement le PV sur ton écran, et tu sera débité parce qu'il aura fallu rentrer ton n° de compte en banque.
> Tout ça pour remplir la caisse de l'état.
> Parce qu'avec le même système, on pourrait mettre un limiteur sur l'accélérateur.


Et tout ceci sera une bonne chose !


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2021)

Mais on accède à ce service gratuitement alors ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais on accède à ce service gratuitement alors ?


C’est l’info traffic 
Cela dépend du gps mais c’est de plus en plus inclus gratuitement


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2021)

d'accord, merci Jura, je me demandais toujours d'où venait l'info puisque je ne suis abonné à rien.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Une 2CV  neuve en vente


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> d'accord, merci Jura, je me demandais toujours d'où venait l'info puisque je ne suis abonné à rien.


Voici l'explication 








						Comment fonctionne l'info-trafic des GPS ?
					

ÉVITER les travaux ainsi que les embouteillages, tout savoir sur les conditions de circulation en temps réel : les info-trafic, popularisées par Bison futé, constituent l'un des principaux atouts des ...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2021)

Une petite vidéo que j'ai faite avec mon gamin. Le sujet : Faire un 180 à sa moto sur la béquille


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Une petite vidéo que j'ai faite avec mon gamin. Le sujet : Faire un 180 à sa moto sur la béquille


La béquille ne risque rien a l'usage ?


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La béquille ne risque rien a l'usage ?


Ca dépend...
Chez Ducati, la béquille est directement fixée au bloc moteur. Déjà en usage normal, si la béquille est desserrée, la fissuration du bloc est possible, alors....


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2021)

je ne pense pas. Après il ne le fait pas tous les jours. On a la place de tourner !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Les tarifs de la nouvelle Peugeot 308


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)

Audi va arrêter la production de voiture à combustion d'ici 2033


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)

Une Ferrari à moteur V6 
La nouvelle Ferrari 296 GT sacrifie au carcan de la réglementation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une Ferrari à moteur V6


 ... Encore pire que la Mustang électrique !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2021)

Un SUV Alpine pour 2023_2024 ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Maserati Levante Trofeo (2021)


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un SUV Alpine pour 2023_2024 ?


Oh ! un futur camion 


Jura39 a dit:


> Maserati Levante Trofeo (2021)


Oh, encore un camion


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juillet 2021)

*Peugeot dévoile son hypercar, la 9X8, pour les 24 Heures du Mans*


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh ! un futur camion
> 
> Oh, encore un camion


Beau comme un ????


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Beau comme un ????


Non. Lourd, encombrant, et consommant comme un ????


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Non. Lourd, encombrant, et consommant comme un ????


Camion ! :cqfd:



Jura39 a dit:


> Beau comme un ????


Nan mais par chez toi, vous pouvez vous permettre de vous laisser séduire par ces gros bazars roulants. Avec une densité de cinquante-deux habitants au kilomètre carré, même si tous se retrouvaient au cul à cul sur une départementale, le bouchon ainsi formé ne dépasserait pas les quatre cents mètres. Alors qu'en zone de forte densité, au hasard Lyon Métropole, ils sont deux mille six cents vingt-et-un riverains au kilomètre carré. Colle-les pare-chocs contre pare-chocs dans une caisse de cinq mètres et bonjour la longueur du bouchon, même sur une double ou triple voies.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan mais par chez toi, vous pouvez vous permettre de vous laisser séduire par ces gros bazars roulants. Avec une densité de cinquante-deux habitants au kilomètre carré, même si tous se retrouvaient au cul à cul sur une départementale, le bouchon ainsi formé ne dépasserait pas les quatre cents mètres. Alors qu'en zone de forte densité, au hasard Lyon Métropole, ils sont deux mille six cents vingt-et-un riverains au kilomètre carré. Colle-les pare-chocs contre pare-chocs dans une caisse de cinq mètres et bonjour la longueur du bouchon, même sur une double ou triple voies.


Je plussoie 
C'est pas dans ma région que tu en vois le plus


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Non. Lourd, encombrant, et consommant comme un ????


Une version électrique


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Peugeot 2008 
le SUV le plus diffusé sur le marché français en six mois









						Les SUV les plus vendus en France en 2021 (CLASSEMENT)
					

Le Peugeot 2008 est le SUV le plus diffusé sur le marché français sur l'ensemble de l'année dernière. Quels sont ses poursuivants ? Découvrez le Top 15.




					www.auto-moto.com


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une version électrique


Tu ferais une version à pédales que ça ne changerait rien au volume, poids et consommation d'énergie de ces enclumes boursouflées.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu ferais une version à pédales que ça ne changerait rien au volume, poids et consommation d'énergie de ces enclumes boursouflée


Moi j'aime bien les SUV. enfin certains modèles


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2021)

L'Audi Q5 Sportback hybride


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

Dieselgate 
Fiat & Chrysler cinquième constructeur mis en examen en France


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

SUV Diesel , attention à la décote


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)

Nouvelle Audi RS 3  
La compacte de 400 ch !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nouvelle Audi RS 3
> La compacte de 400 ch !


Miam !!!! Le mode "drift" doit être marrant !!!! 

Qu'est ce que j'ai pu drifter avec ma BM Série 3 Coupé dans les ronds points ... Mais c'était involontaire !


----------



## augusterre (19 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Peugeot dévoile son hypercar, la 9X8, pour les 24 Heures du Mans*


Ça me fait penser à feue la 907


----------



## augusterre (19 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nouvelle Audi RS 3
> La compacte de 400 ch !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 232763


Je préférais la 2018... D'autant plus que celle-là a un FAP donc elle descend à 370 ch en réalité


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Des possesseurs de Mustang Shelby GT350 attaquent Ford en justice


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)

Volkswagen Taigo


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> SUV Diesel , attention à la décote


d'ailleurs je pense que je vais vendre la mienne pour passer à l'essence


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2021)

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bon choix, à voir selon ton kilométrage et le type d'utilisation. 

Je suis parti dans le sud en juin avec des potes dans un SUV C5 aircross hybride, autoroute à 98% : conso supérieure à 9 litres au 100km malgré un contrôle strict de la vitesse, de la conso en temps réel etc
Je reviens de haute-savoie, autoroute à 90% avec mon SUV Tucson diesel : conso = 6,7 litres au 100km et le parcours est bien plus accidenté.
Ce ne sont pas les mêmes types de pollution dans les deux cas essence vs gazole, mais cela interroge sur "le diesel, saimal" et "les bienfaits des hybrides vertueux".


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> SUV C5 aircross hybride


L'autoroute n'est pas vraiment son élément a ce SUV C5 aircross hybride


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juillet 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> SUV C5 aircross hybride, autoroute à 98% : conso supérieure à 9 litres au 100km malgré un contrôle strict de la vitesse, de la conso en temps réel etc



Whao ! c'est énorme non ? je roule avec une classe C W205 ma vitesse moyenne, ville + 4 voies pratiquement jamais d'autoroute. donc vitesse max 110 je consomme 6.3L
mais maintenant cette voiture est trop grosse pour nous deux...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)

C'est vrai que 9 litres , c'est pas mal 
La consommation de la voiture de Madame pour un  SUV 300 Cv Hybride est de 5 litres environs


----------



## gKatarn (31 Juillet 2021)

On était 4 et bien chargés mais qd même.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2021)

*Le patron de Lamborghini promet «un son à part» pour ses voitures électriques*


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

Porsche Taycan cross Turismo


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> "les bienfaits des hybrides vertueux"


Il y a quelques jours, j'ai lu un article sur les panneaux photovoltaïques qui posait la question de l'utilité d'investir dans cette technologie. Un sujet bien loin de celui qui nous rassemble ici mais j'ai noté une petite phrase qui peut très bien être calqué sur l'utilité et les bienfaits des véhicules hybrides. Le coordinateur de l'ADEME résumait l'utilité de l'investissement par ceci : « c'est la partie pédagogique qui est intéressante, c'est une démarche d'appropriation et de compréhension du réseau photovoltaïque » et de poursuivre « ce n'est pas forcément la rentabilité qui est recherchée. »

Si tu t'amuses à transposer ces paroles au secteur automobile et à ses véhicules hybrides, tu peux très vite te retrouver à dire : « conduire un véhicule hybride ne diminue pas forcément la consommation d'énergie fossile. C'est la partie pédagogique qui est intéressante, c'est une démarche d'appropriation et de compréhension de l'ajout d'une propulsion électrique dans un véhicule thermique. Et ce n'est pas forcément une diminution de la consommation de carburant ou des rejets de gaz qui est recherchée. »


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> On était 4 et bien chargés mais qd même.


Le Citroen est un Hybride rechargeable , 9 litres c'est raisonnable pour la puissance de la voiture surtout avec de la charge .Apres cela dépend du parcours. La consommation pour ce genre véhicule est souvent plus basse 









						Citroën C5 Aircross Hybrid, le test de consommation réelle
					

Qu'en est-il de des consommations du Citroën C5 Aircross Hybrid ? Nous l'avons essayé et voici les résultats.




					fr.motor1.com


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2021)

Moi qui pensait naïvement que hybride était synonyme d'économie de carburant, tu es sur qu'il n'y avait pas un souci lors de votre voyage ?  Le lien de Jura mentionne une conso bien moindre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Août 2021)

F1 : vainqueur du Grand Prix de Hongrie, le Français Estaban Ocon crée la sensation


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Moi qui pensait naïvement que hybride était synonyme d'économie de carburant, tu es sur qu'il n'y avait pas un souci lors de votre voyage ?  Le lien de Jura mentionne une conso bien moindre.



La voiture est quasi neuve et on était 4 chargés comme des mulets.


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Le lien de Jura mentionne une conso bien moindre.


Les tests sont réalisés comme suit



			
				la page de test de site motor 1 a dit:
			
		

> Cette rubrique a été confiée à notre expert Fabio Gemelli qui le temps d'un week-end, part rejoindre sa ville natale de Forli au départ de Rome. Pour réaliser ses tests, Fabio adopte une *conduite souple*. Il roule en dessous des limitations de vitesse et évite les accélérations et les freinages brusques. Il maintient aussi longtemps que possible une allure constante et anticipe tous les événements.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)

Pour rester dans le monde des hybrides rechargeables
Le Suzuki Across


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)

L'utilisation de cette Audi RS6 ne plait pas à Audi


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2021)

Ce style de conduite marche aussi très bien sur d'autres motorisations que de l'hybride. Dans notre cas, c'était un jeu entre les deux conducteurs à celui qui consommerait le moins. Y en a un à 9.1 et l'autre à 9.2.
Le testeur, il était seul dans sa voiture ? Et rien dans le coffre ? Je répète, on était 4 chargés comme des mulets.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est la partie pédagogique qui est intéressante, c'est une démarche d'appropriation et de compréhension de l'ajout d'une propulsion électrique dans un véhicule thermique. Et ce n'est pas forcément une diminution de la consommation de carburant ou des rejets de gaz qui est recherchée. »



/me est dubitatif. Ce discours est un peu à l'encontre de ce qui est présenté sur la pollution, le réchauffement climatique etc... et qu'il faut remplacer les énergies fossiles. La pédagogie seule comme présentée, ben on va pas aller loin sur ces aspects-là.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y en a un à 9.1 et l'autre à 9.2.
> Je répète, on était 4 chargés comme des mulets.


M'est avis que les mulets font beaucoup plus de 9 l aux 100...


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me est dubitatif. Ce discours est un peu à l'encontre de ce qui est présenté sur la pollution, le réchauffement climatique etc... et qu'il faut remplacer les énergies fossiles. La pédagogie seule comme présentée, ben on va pas aller loin sur ces aspects-là.


Je suis moi-même dubitatif. Pour te répondre, j'ai regardé toutes les motorisations du C5 aircross. Essence ou diesel seul plafonne à 170 Ch quand la version hybride n'existe qu'en 225 Ch. Ajouter 55 Ch pour tracter 200 kg de plus – le poids des piles et des moteurs électriques – il y a de quoi se poser des questions sur le discours pour le bien de la planète. Les véhicules hybrides sont une technologie intermédiaire sans réel avenir. Rester sur un véhicule thermique ou passer au 100% électrique ok, mais investir dans un hybride gonflé à bloc pour offrir aux clients la même attractivité – comprendre un compteur capable de dépasser les 200 km/h – c'est de la fumisterie, sans mauvais jeu de mots pour les gaz d'échappements. Bref, je ne crois pas que les hybrides actuels soient vertueux.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis moi-même dubitatif. Pour te répondre, j'ai regardé toutes les motorisations du C5 aircross. Essence ou diesel seul plafonne à 170 Ch quand la version hybride n'existe qu'en 225 Ch..


Erreur , le 170 Ch n'existe plus dans la gamme C5 Aircross  
Il suffit de le voir sur le configurateur
La 225 Ch est composée d'un thermique de 180 Ch et d'un moteur électrique de 110 Ch
L'avantage de l'hybride rechargeable est de pouvoir rouler en 100% électrique et de pouvoir recharger assez souvent .


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La 225 Ch est composée d'un thermique de 180 Ch et d'un moteur électrique de 110 Ch


Je ne suis pas rentré dans les détails et ne m'intéresse pas vraiment à ce segment de véhicules. Mais comme gKat je suis dubitatif. Après l'avantage dont tu parles est sûrement vrai mais apparemment pas dans les conditions d'utilisations évoquées par le trooper. Quatre chevaliers de l'empire et leurs paquetages dans un hybride, ça consomme plus que dans un diesel. Bonjour l'écologie et l'économie…


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne suis pas rentré dans les détails et ne m'intéresse pas vraiment à ce segment de véhicules. Mais comme gKat je suis dubitatif. Après l'avantage dont tu parles est sûrement vrai mais apparemment pas dans les conditions d'utilisations évoquées par le trooper. Quatre chevaliers de l'empire et leurs paquetages dans un hybride, ça consomme plus que dans un diesel. Bonjour l'écologie et l'économie…


Je suis de ton avis , et un SUV Hybride rechargeable n'est pas fait pour les gros rouleurs d'Autoroute , le mieux étant le Diesel pour cela


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2021)

Et le 100% électrique ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et le 100% électrique ?


Je serais presque pour , mais hélas les voitures électrique n'ont pas encore de grosses capacités pour avaler beaucoup de KM , mais cela commence a venir , et les bornes de recharges sont encore rares et  il y encore beaucoup d'incivilité sur ses emplacements et des véhicules n'ayant pas besoin de charge squattent .
La conduite en électrique est très douce et agréable .L'hybride rechargeable de ma femme fait 300 Cv et roule en 100% électrique jusqu'a une vitesse de 135 Km/h c'est vraiment agréable .J'attends de voir l'évolution sur l'autonomie de l'électrique pour me lancer .
Ce n'est que mon avis , je ne suis pas un spécialiste .


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2021)

Cette question n'appelait pas de réponse. 
C'était juste pour dire… D'ailleurs quand je vois Renault proposer le prêt d'un véhicule thermique pour l'achat ou LLD d'une Zoé, je me dis que le C5 hybride devrait aussi être vendu moyennant le prêt d'un diesel pour les longs voyages.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

Quand tu fais un chèque de plus de 50.000 € tu peux te permettre de remplir un peut plus souvent le réservoir si besoin


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2021)

Bin justement non ! Pas quand on te dit que ton achat est une promesse d'un avenir meilleur, d'une pollution moindre et j'en passe… J'ai la flemme de te chercher la pub du C5 hybride mais je suis sûr qu'aucune des petites lignes défilant pendant le spot ne précise que ta conso sera supérieure au diesel sur autoroute. Donc…


Pour mettre fin au débat laisse-moi te montrer le C10 de mon voisin ! Ce n'est pas le cousin du C5 mais ce pickup ne minore pas sa consommation d'énergie fossile à coup d'arguments marketing !


----------



## Centaurdedé (7 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je serais presque pour , mais hélas les voitures électrique n'ont pas encore de grosses capacités pour avaler beaucoup de KM , mais cela commence a venir , et les bornes de recharges sont encore rares et  il y encore beaucoup d'incivilité sur ses emplacements et des véhicules n'ayant pas besoin de charge squattent .
> La conduite en électrique est très douce et agréable .L'hybride rechargeable de ma femme fait 300 Cv et roule en 100% électrique jusqu'a une vitesse de 135 Km/h c'est vraiment agréable .J'attends de voir l'évolution sur l'autonomie de l'électrique pour me lancer .
> Ce n'est que mon avis , je ne suis pas un spécialiste .



 Salut à Tous ,

Dans tous les essais réalisés , on n'oublie l'Hydrogène qui est le carburant de l'avenir.
Je pense que l’Électrique ou Hybride ne seront qu'une transition.
En Hiver , on va bien rigoler avec le chauffage électrique qu'il faudra couper pour atteindre sa destination.
Arrivé à destination , il faudra trouver une borne de recharge disponible vu que beaucoup se précipite sur l'électrique ...

Tchao A+ Dedé


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2021)

Centaurdedé a dit:


> Salut à Tous ,
> 
> Dans tous les essais réalisés , on n'oublie l'Hydrogène qui est le carburant de l'avenir.
> Je pense que l’Électrique ou Hybride ne seront qu'une transition.
> ...


Hello

en hiver le chauffage et l’été la climatisation


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2021)

Centaurdedé a dit:


> Salut à Tous ,
> 
> Dans tous les essais réalisés , on n'oublie l'Hydrogène qui est le carburant de l'avenir.
> 
> Tchao A+ Dedé


Hum. et on le fabrique comment l'hydrogène ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2021)

Tesla Model Y


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2021)

Nissan Z BiTurbo  
400 Ch


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2021)

Cette auto sera mise aux enchères en septembre !







Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'américaines qui m'attirent mais la Ford Mustang, dans ses premières années de mise en production, est dans mon quinté ! Enfin pas celle de Sir Moss bien sûr, l'adjudication prochaine me refroidit d'avance.  Par contre une version non-shelby, je dirais oui !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2021)

6 Lotus Esprit aux enchères


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2021)

Apple Car 

Foxconn lance la construction d'une usine de voiture


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2021)

Hyundai Staria


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2021)

La Fuego d'un voisin.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2021)

Elle était belle cette Fuego


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

Une concession offre une Corvette


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

Limitation à 30 Km/h : Les Parisiens approuvent !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)

Actu. DS : Les hybrides c'est terminé, place au 100% électrique
					

Toutes les nouveaux modèles de la marque premium française seront 100 % électriques à partir de 2024.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2021)

L'autre samedi, mon voisin collectionneur me demande un coup de main… La mécanique, le cambouis et moi, ça fait quatre et il le sait bien. N'empêche j'ai répondu oui ! Du coup, en entrant dans son antre je demandais ce que je pouvais bien faire pour lui. « J'ai juste besoin que tu tiennes le ralenti pendant que je sers la vis. » Et là, les gars, j'ai posé mon cul dans un monstre ! Sauf qu'il m'apprit après coup que dans son pays d'origine, la Chevrolet Nova était une voiture de femmes ! Mais bon… À ce moment là, je pensais encore m'enfoncer au volant d'un monstre.

Pendant qu'il préparait ses outils pour le réglage, mes mains glissaient sur les surfaces de l'habitacle. Je m'amusais du compteur en miles et des deux dés accrochés au rétroviseur. Quand vint le pourquoi de ma position. « C'est bon. Démarre ! » lança-t-il. Je saisissais donc la clé de contact sous le volant, remarquais une excroissance sur la serrure, dans le prolongement de la clé, pour aider au mouvement et lançais le moteur !

Aussitôt envahi par le vrombissement de la machine sous mes légers coups d’accélérateur, mon corps tout entier se mit à vibrer. Habituellement spectateur des sorties du bolide, voilà que mon pied était l'acteur de ces bruits d'échappements. Dire que je n'ai pas pris de plaisir pendant ce réglage de moteur serait mentir. Ça n'a duré qu'une poignée de minutes mais purée les gars… Que s'était bon ! Aucun manège de la fête foraine ne m'avait fait cet effet-là. Aucune automobile non plus, je les déteste. Mais cette voiture de femme, hum, elle m'a fait craquer, hé hé !







Ce n'est pas le moteur d'origine de la Nova, ceci explique peut-être cela…​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Il gagne une Honda Civic Type R à la tombola


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

La Renault Mégane E-Tech


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2021)

_le style de cette nouvelle Mégane électrique est *clairement inspiré des SUV*_
J'adore l'imagination des designers  

Et encore un machin qui va nous boucher la vue, avec leur manie de faire des lunettes arrière format timbre poste.


----------



## patlek (6 Septembre 2021)

Un truc que se sera sans moi...









						Bientôt une Tesla sans volant ni pédales ?
					

Le PDG de Tesla a laissé entendre que le futur modèle à 25.000 dollars pourrait être dépourvu de volant et de pédales., Elon Musk est bien décidé à révolutionner l'industrie automobile. L'an dernier, lors




					www.capital.fr
				




L' angoisse au moment de monter dans la voiture!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Un truc que se sera sans moi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vais enfin pouvoir dormir pendant le trajet jusqu'a mon boulot 
Nooooooon , j'avais avoir peur


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est un bon choix, à voir selon ton kilométrage et le type d'utilisation.
> 
> Je suis parti dans le sud en juin avec des potes dans un SUV C5 aircross hybride, autoroute à 98% : conso supérieure à 9 litres au 100km malgré un contrôle strict de la vitesse, de la conso en temps réel etc
> Je reviens de haute-savoie, autoroute à 90% avec mon SUV Tucson diesel : conso = 6,7 litres au 100km et le parcours est bien plus accidenté.
> Ce ne sont pas les mêmes types de pollution dans les deux cas essence vs gazole, mais cela interroge sur "le diesel, saimal" et "les bienfaits des hybrides vertueux".



Qq news. Je reviens de week-end plongée en Bretagne, à 4 mulets dans mon Tucson donc conditions assez similaires au trajet dans le sud avec le C5 aircross hybride. 95% autoroutes et 2x2 voies.

Aller : 6.2 litres au 100 km en respectant scrupuleusement les limites de vitesses et en soignant une conduite "éco"
Retour : 6.7 litres en faisant (bcp) moins attention.

Je vous laisse méditer.


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2021)

De toutes façons les comparaisons 'litres au 100' sont biaisées, un litre de gazole contient plus d'énergie qu'un litre de SP95, normal qu'un diesel consomme moins.
En outre un hybride passe par trois transformations d'énergie au lieu de deux : carburant -> thermique -> électricité -> mécanique, avec à chaque fois un rendement < 100%. Pas anormal qu'au bout du compte il consomme plus. Après que ce soit dans ces proportions, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)

Un hybride rechargeable n'est pas fait pour faire des économies sur l'autoroute


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je vous laisse méditer.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)

Volvo XC40 Recharge


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> De toutes façons les comparaisons 'litres au 100' sont biaisées, un litre de gazole contient plus d'énergie qu'un litre de SP95, normal qu'un diesel consomme moins.
> En outre un hybride passe par trois transformations d'énergie au lieu de deux : carburant -> thermique -> électricité -> mécanique, avec à chaque fois un rendement < 100%. Pas anormal qu'au bout du compte il consomme plus. Après que ce soit dans ces proportions, je n'en sais rien.



On était en fonctionnement thermique, je ne sais pas si les transformations dont tu parles s'appliquent dans ce cas.

Et pour voir les "vraies" surconsommations, il faudrait pouvoir comparer "à poids égal", c'est à dire pas seulement les 4 mulets mais aussi le véhicule : je suppose que le poids des batteries à trimballer doit jouer.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

1000 Km d'autonomie , charge en 8 minutes


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 1000 Km d'autonomie , charge en 8 minutes


C'est beau comme du Elon Musk


----------



## Powerdom (8 Septembre 2021)

J’ai lu ça Jura. Malheureusement et comme le dit Romuald, des articles de ce type on en voit un tous les deux mois.
Mais je ne vois pas beaucoup de batterie à chargement très rapide !
Pour comparer je n’utilise à la maison que des piles rechargeables. Quand je vois le temps qu’il faut pour recharger 4 piles de 1.5 volts on est pas prêt De charger des voitures en 10 minutes !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> J’ai lu ça Jura. Malheureusement et comme le dit Romuald, des articles de ce type on en voit un tous les deux mois.
> Mais je ne vois pas beaucoup de batterie à chargement très rapide !
> Pour comparer je n’utilise à la maison que des piles rechargeables. Quand je vois le temps qu’il faut pour recharger 4 piles de 1.5 volts on est pas prêt De charger des voitures en 10 minutes !


Pas de piles rechargeables à la maison , juste la voiture de ma femme un hybride de 300 Ch , elle charge la nuit
J'ai envie de croire à des charges rapides
Sur une borne publique , la voiture se recharge en 2 heures pour 6 heures à la maison avec une prise de courant classique .
J'ai envie de croire à ce type de batterie capable de recharger rapidement
A suivre


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

Une petite explication sur le design des jantes pleines des voitures électriques


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

Un SUV Hybride rechargeable chinois à Munich


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai envie de croire à ce type de batterie capable de recharger rapidement


Il suffit de mettre la puissance qu'il faut, ici près de 500kw d'après l'article. Un compteur domestique plafonne à 12kw en monophasé, 36 kw en triphasé. Ce n'est pas demain que tu chargeras ton camion en 8mn !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Il suffit de mettre la puissance qu'il faut, ici près de 500kw d'après l'article. Un compteur domestique plafonne à 12kw en monophasé, 36 kw en triphasé. Ce n'est pas demain que tu chargeras ton camion en 8mn !


Déjà quand tu charges une Zoé chez toi une ventilation se met en route pour refroidir le convertisseur...
Avec 500 kw faudra plonger ta voiture dans de l'azote liquide...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Septembre 2021)

Mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir une voiture de 300 cv ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir une voiture de 300 cv ?


A jouer à kikalaplugrosse, cte question !


----------



## aCLR (9 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> A jouer à kikalaplugrosse


À ce jeu… Titine et moi on a perdu !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Déjà quand tu charges une Zoé chez toi une ventilation se met en route pour refroidir le convertisseur...
> Avec 500 kw faudra plonger ta voiture dans de l'azote liquide...


Mon voisin à une Tesla , et aucun bruit pendant la charge


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir une voiture de 300 cv ?


Le modèle n'existe que dans cette puissance 
Et sincèrement , c'est pas ce que je regarde en premier pour un achat .

Et pourquoi ne pas avoir une voiture de cette puissance ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> A jouer à kikalaplugrosse, cte question !


C'est marrant de ne penser qu'a cela


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est marrant de ne penser qu'a cela


Une frustration, peut-être ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est marrant de ne penser qu'a cela


Ce n'est pas moi qui y pense, avec ma clio 2004 de 75cv, mais ceux qui achètent ces machins.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui y pense, avec ma clio 2004 de 75cv, mais ceux qui achètent ces machins.


Bah non justement


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah non justement


Alors ceux qui les produisent pour ceux qui y pensent quand ils achètent ces machins


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une frustration, peut-être ?


Non tu crois ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non tu crois ??


Va falloir que tu ressortes ton vieux divan : le cas semble sérieux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir une voiture de 300 cv ?


300 CV + 1 baudet ... question de faire des baudets marrages !  ...


----------



## aCLR (9 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 300 CV + 1 baudet ... question de faire des baudets marrages !  ...


Adieu baudet… D'un kéké t'as l'air !


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> D'un kéké t'as l'air !


macomaniac et Loustic sortez de ce corps !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Va falloir que tu ressortes ton vieux divan : le cas semble sérieux !


Un divan ne va pas suffire


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Citroen C5 X ( 2022 )


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Limoges s'apprête à passer aux 30 Km/h


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui y pense, avec ma clio 2004 de 75cv, mais ceux qui achètent ces machins.


Ah pourtant tu te répète souvent
Une fixation ou une frustation ?
Titi as raison


----------



## aCLR (9 Septembre 2021)

Attention… Juju a sorti les gants !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Attention… Juju a sorti les gants !
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 238083
> ...


J'ai pas besoin de gants pour conduire une italienne
Un doigt suffit


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2021)

Non, TC a (sans faute d'orthographe ou de grammaire) tort.
Par contre, oui, c'est une fixette. Je conchie joyeusement les males qui affichent leur testostérone avec leur bagnole, que ce soit via la puissance ou le gabarit, ou pire les deux, de celle-ci.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, TC a (sans faute d'orthographe ou de grammaire) tort.
> Par contre, oui, c'est une fixette. Je conchie joyeusement les males qui affichent leur testostérone avec leur bagnole, que ce soit via la puissance ou le gabarit, ou pire les deux, de celle-ci.


Il me semble avoir précisé que c'est pas ma voiture
C'est bien d'en avoir une petite aussi   

Fin du HS


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Fin du HS


Fin, oui, mais pas HS au contraire on était en plein dans le sujet : on parlait vroumvroum, et en plus je disais beurk  .
Beaucoup plus dans le sujet, finalement, qu'avec des posts ne consistant qu'en des liens sans commentaires.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Fin, oui, mais pas HS au contraire on était en plein dans le sujet : on parlait vroumvroum, et en plus je disais beurk  .
> Beaucoup plus dans le sujet, finalement, qu'avec des posts ne consistant qu'en des liens sans commentaires.


Ah oui comment puis je oublier cela


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Renault Tacle Tesla Dans Sa Dernière Publicité !


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2021)

non, rien.
:soupir:


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Porsche Taycan Turbo S Cross Turismo (2021) : La Porsche Parfaite ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> non, rien.
> :soupir:


Nier le fait que s'afficher au volant d'une grosse cylindrée flatte l'égo, c'est faire preuve d'un manque de métacognition à l'égard de ses propres actions. En être conscient, c'est admettre un désir de démonstration de ses avoirs et un souhait d'appartenance au cercle des gens du bon goût. L'affirmer, c'est faire fi du regard et de la réaction de l'autre sans biaiser la flatterie prodiguée par un objet à la nature avant tout utilitaire.

Mais bon… Comme cette synthèse visant l'être et l'avoir touche tous les artéfacts dont nous nous entourons. Je ne peux en tirer aucune conclusion !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Nouveau BMW IX


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Hyundai i20N  : 204 Chevaux


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Enfin une très bonne nouvelle   









						Loi Montagne, équipement hiver… les Français peuvent mieux faire !
					

A l'initiative du SPP, une enquête réalisée cet été montre que la loi Montagne est de plus en plus connue et acceptée par l'opinion publique. Paradoxalement, seulement 1 conducteur tricolore sur 5 prévoit d'investir dans des pneus hiver ou toutes saisons.




					journalauto.com


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Renault Tacle Tesla Dans Sa Dernière Publicité !


Google toujours avec vous…
Comment est-ce intéressant comme argument publicitaire ?
Et puis, tout ces écrans 

Je suis peut être deja trop vieux, mais la voiture est encore l’un des endroits on l’on est pas trop connecté (en aussi indisponible, puisque qu’il n’y a aucune voiture autonome pour le grand public). Et pourtant, y’a autant de surface d’écran qu’à un bureau.
mais que font tout ces gens avec ces écrans ? Ils passent leur trajet à programmer leur voiture ?

mes voisins on un suv Mercedes, le EQqqc, c’est un écran de 70 cm de large.
mais pourquoi 

avec les véhicules qui ressemblent de plus en plus à un ordinateur, n’est-ce pas le bon moment pour renouveller sa voiture avant que ce soit sur l’ensemble de la gamme ?


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin une très bonne nouvelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les pneus neige, c’est la vie


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Les pneus neige, c’est la vie


Les départements concernés par la loi montagne :

Ain (01), Allier (03), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04), Hautes-Alpes (05), Alpes-Maritimes (06), Ardèche (07), Ariège (09), Aude (11), Aveyron (12), Cantal (15), Corrèze (19), Corse-du-Sud (2A), Haute-Corse (2B), Côte-d'Or (21), Creuse (23), Doubs (25), Drôme (26), Gard (30), Haute-Garonne (31), Hérault (34), Isère (38), Jura (39), Loire (42), Haute-Loire (43), Lot (46), Lozère (48), Meurthe-et-Moselle (54), Moselle (57), Nièvre (58), Puy-de-Dôme (63), Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64), Hautes-Pyrénées (65), Pyrénées-Orientales (66), Bas-Rhin (67), Haut-Rhin (68), Rhône (69), Haute-Saône (70), Saône-et-Loire (71), Savoie (73), Haute-Savoie (74), Tarn (81), Tarn-et-Garonne (82), Var (83), Vaucluse (84), Haute-Vienne (87), Vosges (88), Yonne (89), Territoire de Belfort (90)


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les départements concernés par la loi montagne :
> 
> Ain (01), Allier (03), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04), Hautes-Alpes (05), Alpes-Maritimes (06), Ardèche (07), Ariège (09), Aude (11), Aveyron (12), Cantal (15), Corrèze (19), Corse-du-Sud (2A), Haute-Corse (2B), Côte-d'Or (21), Creuse (23), Doubs (25), Drôme (26), Gard (30), Haute-Garonne (31), Hérault (34), Isère (38), Jura (39), Loire (42), Haute-Loire (43), Lot (46), Lozère (48), Meurthe-et-Moselle (54), Moselle (57), Nièvre (58), Puy-de-Dôme (63), Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64), Hautes-Pyrénées (65), Pyrénées-Orientales (66), Bas-Rhin (67), Haut-Rhin (68), Rhône (69), Haute-Saône (70), Saône-et-Loire (71), Savoie (73), Haute-Savoie (74), Tarn (81), Tarn-et-Garonne (82), Var (83), Vaucluse (84), Haute-Vienne (87), Vosges (88), Yonne (89), Territoire de Belfort (90)


J’ai vu la liste. La moitié du territoire !
Je suis tout les hivers en pneu hiver, c’est top.


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir une voiture de 300 cv ?


Le pire, c’est ceux qui en ont une et qui n’accélère pas en montée, et que tu les dépasse avec 70 ch  (mais qui te doublent une fois que c’est plat).


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui y pense, avec ma clio 2004 de 75cv, mais ceux qui achètent ces machins.


A chacun ses idées


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le pire, c’est ceux qui en ont une et qui n’accélère pas en montée, et que tu les dépasse avec 70 ch  (mais qui te doublent une fois que c’est plat).


Je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Google toujours avec vous…
> Comment est-ce intéressant comme argument publicitaire ?
> Et puis, tout ces écrans
> 
> ...


C'est moches ses écrans dans ses voitures
Fautes de composants , certaines marques reviennent à des compteurs anciens avec des  aiguilles
C'est pourtant tellement beau un compteur à aiguilles


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le pire, c’est ceux qui en ont une et qui n’accélère pas en montée, et que tu les dépasse avec 70 ch  (mais qui te doublent une fois que c’est plat).


C'est hélas assez frequent !


----------



## patlek (13 Septembre 2021)

Une ancienne qui boitait...









						Au volant de sa DS, il roulait sur l'autoroute à 40 km/h et sur trois roues
					

Le conducteur a emprunté l'A64 sur trois roues, une performance possible pour les vieilles DS sans rouler sur la jante




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)

Plus de 3000 BMW  et Mini abandonnées depuis 6 ans !


----------



## Centaurdedé (17 Septembre 2021)

Salut à Tous ,

Ma nouvelle égérie : *Moto Guzzi V85 TT Centenario*


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2021)

Centaurdedé a dit:


> Salut à Tous ,
> 
> Ma nouvelle égérie : *Moto Guzzi V85 TT Centenario*


Félicitation 
Bonne route et prend soin de toi


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2021)

13 incendies de batteries et un gros rappel pour la Chevrolet Bolt


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Réduire la vitesse sur les autoroutes


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Réduire la vitesse sur les autoroutes





> À 130 km/h, on s’y ennuie ferme et les sources addictives de distraction (smartphones, oreillettes, GPS, etc.) sont devenues les nouveaux risques de l’époque. Pour améliorer la sécurité sur l’autoroute, il faudrait au contraire autoriser des vitesses plus élevées comme en Allemagne et la rendre gratuite afin que son caractère protecteur profite au plus grand nombre.


La vitesse moyenne en Allemagne ne me parrait pas beaucoup plus élevée qu’en France. Par contre ca accélère et ça freine beaucoup plus souvent. Pas sur que ce soit l’effet recherché.
Combiné aux radars ou beaucoup perdent 10kmh ou plus (!), c’est un bel ensemble pour faire des accidents.

Sinon, l’autoroute n’est pas gratuite en Allemagne. Il faut payer tout les ans une taxe qui est associée à la carte grise. Un peu comme une vignette, sauf que c’est obligatoire et que c’est lié à la voiture.


> 2. LA TAXE ANNUELLE SUR LES VÉHICULES (KFZ-STEUER): COMBIEN FAUT-IL PAYER ANNUELLEMENT ?
> Le montant de la Kfz-Steuer est variable.
> Il est calculé en fonction de plusieurs facteurs: date de la première immatriculation, cylindrée du véhicule, type de propulsion et taux/groupe d’émissions de CO2 émis par le véhicule.


Même avec une petite voiture, j’ai deja payé plusieurs fois la valeur de ma carte grise française, mais ça me coûte sûrement moins cher que si je prenais l’autoroute régulièrement en France.

Par contre, à 110, tout le monde monte les cotes à la même vitesse…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Sinon, l’autoroute n’est pas gratuite en Allemagne. Il faut payer tout les ans une taxe qui est associée à la carte grise. Un peu comme une vignette, sauf que c’est obligatoire et que c’est lié à la voiture.


En Suisse , c'est une vignette à l'année , mais le réseau autoroutier est assez petit


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

Volvo va supprimer le cuir dans ses voitures


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2021)

j'ai changé de voiture il y a deux ans et je suis passé d'un intérieur tissus à un intérieur cuir. Ben franchement je trouvais le tissus plus agréable. pas glacial l'hiver, (_chauffant sur les deux modèles_) pas brulant l'été et niveau confort je ne vois pas de différence.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai changé de voiture il y a deux ans et je suis passé d'un intérieur tissus à un intérieur cuir. Ben franchement je trouvais le tissus plus agréable. pas glacial l'hiver, (_chauffant sur les deux modèles_) pas brulant l'été et niveau confort je ne vois pas de différence.


Je suis pas fan aussi des intérieurs cuir


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)

Le coût d'entretien d'une Bugatti Chiron


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2021)

Dieselgate : Volkswagen appelé à indemniser sans « jouer la montre »


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2021)

Je serais à la place de gKat, je revendrais mon Tucson pour ce modèle ! Ça n'est plus quatre soldats et leurs bardas mais une section complète qui voyageraient en diesel !


----------



## jeamy (29 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les départements concernés par la loi montagne :
> 
> Ain (01), Allier (03), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04), Hautes-Alpes (05), Alpes-Maritimes (06), Ardèche (07), Ariège (09), Aude (11), Aveyron (12), Cantal (15), Corrèze (19), Corse-du-Sud (2A), Haute-Corse (2B), Côte-d'Or (21), Creuse (23), Doubs (25), Drôme (26), Gard (30), Haute-Garonne (31), Hérault (34), Isère (38), Jura (39), Loire (42), Haute-Loire (43), Lot (46), Lozère (48), Meurthe-et-Moselle (54), Moselle (57), Nièvre (58), Puy-de-Dôme (63), Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64), Hautes-Pyrénées (65), Pyrénées-Orientales (66), Bas-Rhin (67), Haut-Rhin (68), Rhône (69), Haute-Saône (70), Saône-et-Loire (71), Savoie (73), Haute-Savoie (74), Tarn (81), Tarn-et-Garonne (82), Var (83), Vaucluse (84), Haute-Vienne (87), Vosges (88), Yonne (89), Territoire de Belfort (90)


C'est bien : Obligatoire au Luxembourg pour tous véhicules rentrant au Pays quelque soit la nationalité du véhicule : 74€ d'amende à payer immédiatement et immobilisation immédiate du véhicule.
Pratiquement tous les foyers sont équipés de 2 jeux de pneus été/hiver sur jantes. J'ai déjà pris RDV le 18 Octobre pour changement de pneus, contrôle de tous les liquides et contrôle des essuie-glaces. Pour les réglages phares, c'est la police et l'ACL ( Automobile Club Luxembourg) qui font gratuitement à travers le pays les contrôles. des véhicules. Ce n'est pas obligatoire mais lors d'un contrôle et en cas de mauvais réglages de phares c'est une amende (180 €).


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)

jeamy88 a dit:


> C'est bien : Obligatoire au Luxembourg pour tous véhicules rentrant au Pays quelque soit la nationalité du véhicule : 74€ d'amende à payer immédiatement et immobilisation immédiate du véhicule.
> Pratiquement tous les foyers sont équipés de 2 jeux de pneus été/hiver sur jantes. J'ai déjà pris RDV le 18 Octobre pour changement de pneus, contrôle de tous les liquides et contrôle des essuie-glaces. Pour les réglages phares, c'est la police et l'ACL ( Automobile Club Luxembourg) qui font gratuitement à travers le pays les contrôles. des véhicules. Ce n'est pas obligatoire mais lors d'un contrôle et en cas de mauvais réglages de phares c'est une amende (180 €).


Idem pour moi rdv fin  Octobre pour monter les pneus sur les deux véhicules 
tu utilise quelle marque de pneus neige ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2021)

Rolls-Royce veut se convertir au 100 % électrique d'ici à 2030


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2021)

Dynastar


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)

Citroën imagine une ville sans conducteur


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Citroën imagine une ville sans conducteur


Anne Hidalgo aussi


----------



## jeamy (30 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Idem pour moi rdv fin  Octobre pour monter les pneus sur les deux véhicules
> tu utilise quelle marque de pneus neige ?


Ce sont des Michelin Alpin A5 montés sur jantes alu, et c'est compris dans mon leasing chez Audi. Démontage pneus été et nettoyage, montage pneus hiver et gardiennage des pneus été. 
De même tous les contrôles liquides, essuie-glaces et clim sont faits
On s'occupe de rien, c'est Audi qui gère tout et c'est bien.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2021)

Ha, j'ai aussi des Rossignol...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)

jeamy88 a dit:


> Ce sont des Michelin Alpin A5 montés sur jantes alu, et c'est compris dans mon leasing chez Audi. Démontage pneus été et nettoyage, montage pneus hiver et gardiennage des pneus été.
> De même tous les contrôles liquides, essuie-glaces et clim sont faits
> On s'occupe de rien, c'est Audi qui gère tout et c'est bien.


J'ai aussi cela sur mon Audi en voiture de fonction 
Pour la voiture de ma femme je vais tester des Nokian


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2021)

Faut que j’aille au garage commander mes pneus hiver !
Normalement des A5, pour remplacer mes A4.
C’est un peu comme l’électronique, c’est un version bump


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Faut que j’aille au garage commander mes pneus hiver !
> Normalement des A5, pour remplacer mes A4.
> C’est un peu comme l’électronique, c’est un version bump


Je regrette de ne plus être en taille 195 ou 185


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2021)

185


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> 185


Je doit être en 225 il me semble


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2021)

Ah, je croyais être en 2021, mais bon, peut-être que le jura est tombé dans une faille temporelle  .


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Lucid Air , la voiture anti Tesla


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Opel ferme son usine de Eisenach pendant 3 Mois par manque de composants


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

L'entreprise Suisse ABB lance sa station de recharge "la plus rapide du monde"


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Le retour du salon de Genève en 2022


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

Volvo à changé son logo


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

Alpine A110S une série limitée pour le Japon


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alpine A110S une série limitée pour le Japon
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 241713​


Vous ne devinerez jamais qui se cache dans le coffre !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

Mercedes eActros : la production du camion électrique est lancée !


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mercedes eActros : la production du camion électrique est lancée !


J’ai lu eAtroce


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2021)

24 Heures du Mans : Alpine s'engagera en Hypercar à partir de 2024


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

Tesla condamné à payer 137 Millions de dollars à son ex-employé


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

Un nouveau radar à venir


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

Ford Mustang RTR Serie 1  

"Plus de Gueule, plus de perfs"


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

Économie. Le salon de l’auto de Genève annule son édition 2022
					

Le salon de l’auto de Genève a décidé d’annuler son édition 2022, ont annoncé jeudi ses organisateurs, pour le repousser à 2023.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## flotow (8 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Faut que j’aille au garage commander mes pneus hiver !
> Normalement des A5, pour remplacer mes A4.
> C’est un peu comme l’électronique, c’est un version bump


En fait ça sera des A6


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

A vendre : Batmobile


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Vu sur un parking aujourd'hui


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2021)

.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2021)

Tesla inaugure son usine berlinoise… sans permis de construire


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2021)

Stellantis réorganise la production de sa marque de luxe Maserati


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)

Alcool au volant 
L'Europe préconise la tolérance zéro


----------



## patlek (12 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alcool au volant
> L'Europe préconise la tolérance zéro



Hannn.. non, c' est comme ça qu'il faut écrire>>

Alcool au volant
L'Europe préconise la tolérance zéro


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)

Deux millions de voitures hybrides et électriques " Made in France" en 2030


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2021)

Plus de 50 ans après, les gendarmes vont de nouveau rouler en Alpine


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Plus de 50 ans après, les gendarmes vont de nouveau rouler en Alpine


C'est bien, 250 Km/h. Comme ça ils vont pouvoir courir après les autres Renault limitées elles à 170 Km/h  .

Remarque je n'ai rien contre cette mesure, pour ma part j'ai du faire une pointe à 150 en Allemagne et les routes que j'emprunte sont elles limitées à 100 ou 80...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2021)

Renault : Environ 500 000 véhicules qui ne seront pas produits à cause de la crise.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2021)

Une Tesla en tête des ventes européennes en septembre, une première pour une électrique
La Tesla Model 3 devance la Renault Clio et la Dacia Sandero.


----------



## aCLR (25 Octobre 2021)

Des Tesla made in china !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Des Tesla made in china !


Certes !

...mais elles ne sont pas bridées !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2021)

Dans Waze et Coyote, les signalements de contrôles de police bientôt bloqués quand l’Etat en fait la demande
					

La présence des forces de l’ordre ne fera plus l’objet d’alertes, dans pareil cas, l’espace de quelques heures et à l’échelle locale. Les usagers continueront de pouvoir émettre et recevoir d’autres types d’alertes.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2021)

Ferrari des commandes records


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2021)

@Centaurdedé Peut-être qu'un jour tu auras besoin que la police arrête un automobiliste en fuite qui aura renversé ton enfant sur un passage clouté et tu comprendra le bienfait de cette mesure.


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> En fait ça sera des A6


Hop ! Prêt pour l’hiver. Vivement qu’il neige !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Hop ! Prêt pour l’hiver. Vivement qu’il neige !


Viens dans le Jura 









						Jura. Première couche de neige à Prémanon
					

Ce mercredi 3 novembre, dès Lamoura, des flocons ont fait leur apparition, concomitamment à l’obligation d’équiper son véhicule, entrée en vigueur le 1er novembre.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Novembre 2021)

j'ai mis les 4 pneus hiver avant-hier.
ready for snow track


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2021)

Moi, j'ai mis des pneus bouée au cas où la mer monte de trop...


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Viens dans le Jura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ici aussi ça neige. Mais en montagne.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2021)

Moi j'ai encore rien installé. J'ai toujours mes filets Michelin dans mon coffre; Ils m'ont déjà sauvé une ou deux fois avec ma voiture à propulsion !


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Novembre 2021)

4 x Bridgestone Blizzak LM001 pour la mienne


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Moi j'ai encore rien installé. J'ai toujours mes filets Michelin dans mon coffre; Ils m'ont déjà sauvé une ou deux fois avec ma voiture à propulsion !


Mais quelle idée d’avoir une propulsion !


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Novembre 2021)

j'adorais quand j'avais ma coccinelle
en plus comme il y a le moteur à l'arrière, je grimpais partout en station même en pneus été


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2021)

Flashé à 306 km/h sur l'autoroute, il ne risque rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2021)

Un gars dans le quartier s'est acheté une *fiat 595 Abarth Turismo* de toute beauté !  

J'avoue baver un peu (mais c'est peut-être l'âge ...  ) quand je la vois passer régulièrement devant chez moi avec un vrombissement rauque et sourd à la fois, pas du tout gênant ni intrusif !

En plus, grâce aux longues portières et un seuil de portes relativement haut, l'accessibilité me convient parfaitement et je ne dois absolument pas me contorsionner pour y entrer ou en sortir !  En plus, la position de conduite est parfaite en ce qui me concerne !

L'avantage, c'est qu'il en existe un stock important en concessions, beaucoup de clients se tournant vers les modèles hybrides, ou moins puissants, ce qui engendre de belles conditions à l'achat !

Le modèle Partner Tepee (que je possède actuellement) n'existe plus chez Peugeot et il faut se tourner vers le Rifter dont le prix a pris un sacré embonpoint par rapport au Tepee ! Et de fait, il se retrouve à un prix légèrement supérieur à celui de l'Abarth convoitée - Vous me direz que ce sont 2 véhicules totalement différents et qu'ils ne sont pas du tout comparables ! Je sais ! 

Mais en réalité, je n'ai plus besoin d'une voiture "familiale" et une sacrée envie de me faire un dernier plaisir avant d'aller chevaucher les nuages là-haut !  

Alors, je suis indécis et sceptique, d'autant plus que mon Tepee, après 9 années de bons et loyaux services roule encore très bien et qu'il pourrait convenir à une famille de 5 personnes ! 

Bref ! Ze dilemme !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bref ! Ze dilemme


J'ai un bon pote qui s'était acheté une Clio RS boostée à 250 CV. Achetée à Dieppe chez Renault Alpine, il y va de temps en temps pour les révisions et les pneus.
Un jour, il flashe sur la dernière Alpine 110 grise à peau de pêche, 292 CV...
Il en a rien à péter de son bilan carbone, en fait c'est un collectionneur, il a déjà une Austin Healey, une MG et une jag...
Il se fait plaiz !

À propos de la jag, un jour y a longtemps il m'emmène acheter ma super 5 à 50 bornes de chez moi.
J'ai jamais vu un patron de garage autant aux petits soins pour mon acquisition...


----------



## flotow (8 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un gars dans le quartier s'est acheté une *fiat 595 Abarth Turismo* de toute beauté !
> 
> J'avoue baver un peu (mais c'est peut-être l'âge ...  ) quand je la vois passer régulièrement devant chez moi avec un vrombissement rauque et sourd à la fois, pas du tout gênant ni intrusif !
> 
> ...


Tu peux aussi attendre. Fiat et Peugeot étant dans le même groupe maintenant. 
Peut être un Tepee Turimso à venir !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bref ! Ze dilemme !


Fonce , nous avons qu'une vie


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bref ! Ze dilemme !


Pour avoir eu l'occasion de croiser à 217 km/h sur une autoroute allemande (qui ne sont pas revêtues de moquette), j'ai été surpris par la tenue de cap et le confort d'une 500 Abarh !

Fonce !


----------



## aCLR (8 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> une *fiat 595 Abarth Turismo* de toute beauté !
> 
> J'avoue baver un peu


Achète ! ^^


----------



## patlek (8 Novembre 2021)

Zebig... il faut acheter çà>






Blindée la caisse, et écoute ce beau bruit de moteur qui rugit!!!!


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Novembre 2021)

ce weekend j'ai pu apprécier la douce mélodie de ce modèle :









						Porsche 911 Turbo S Cabriolet - Porsche France
					






					www.porsche.com
				




c'est un vrai régal


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> c'est un vrai régal


C'est un vrai tape cul, j'en connais qui en sont revenus...


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Novembre 2021)

ah possible, je n'ai pas fait assez de km

dans le Cayman GTS 6 cylindres 340Ch d'un ami je n'ai pas eu cette sensation mais il est moins exclusif que la 911 Turbo S


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ce weekend j'ai pu apprécier la douce mélodie de ce modèle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A partir de 238 476 ,00 €


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Novembre 2021)

une paille


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2021)

DS7 Crossback Élysée, la nouvelle voiture de Macron


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

En 2022 ,  le début de la fin pour les excès de vitesses


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En 2022 , le début de la fin pour les excès de vitesses


En 2023, quand tu achètes ton véhicule, tu rentres ton n° de carte bleue dans le GPS, lui qui t'annonce les limitations.
Si tu dépasses, le centre de perception des amendes de Rennes te débite et la préfecture soustrait les points...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En 2023, quand tu achètes ton véhicule, tu rentres ton n° de carte bleue dans le GPS, lui qui t'annonce les limitations.
> Si tu dépasses, le centre de perception des amendes de Rennes te débite et la préfecture soustrait les points...


Espérons que cela n'arrive jamais


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2021)

J'ai vu ça dans je ne sais plus quelle série. le conducteur dépasse la vitesse autorisée et reçoit une alerte sur un écran dans sa voiture qui lui dit qu'il vient d'être débité de x brouzoufs. ça m'avait bien fait marrer à l'époque. 

Les GPS n'existaient pas, les écrans dans les autos encore moins, ni les radars le long des routes.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les GPS n'existaient pas, les écrans dans les autos encore moins, ni les radars le long des routes.


J'ai inventé ça le jour où on m'a prêté une voiture moderne, le GPS affichait un panneau de limite que j'avais en visu immédiatement après...


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2021)

Bandes de pauvres !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2021)

Comment Apple avance à grand pas vers une voiture électrique et 100 % autonome


----------



## benjisop (23 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En 2022 ,  le début de la fin pour les excès de vitesses



Je suis le seul à trouver ça inutile si tu peux manuellement forcer le système et même le débrancher ?
Ca réduira peut être les excès "involontaires", ça empêchera peut être certains ne voulant pas outrepasser le système / effectuer une action pour le couper, mais ça n'empêchera pas celui qui est motivé pour rouler vite… de rouler vite.

D'ailleurs, je vois au moins trois problèmes avec ce système :

L'étalonnage des compteurs. Si ton compteur se bloque à la limite pile, il y a un risque de sécurité avec les PL (dont le compteur est étalonné à la vitesse exacte) sur les routes où la vitesse s'applique partout, car le compteur d'une voiture n'est pas forcément le bon. Par ex, sur ma voiture 114 = 110, sur celle de ma belle-famille c'est 118=110.


Les multiples changements de vitesse, notamment en France. Ma voiture bénéficie de cette fonction de lecture des panneaux mais est incapable de lire et comprendre les panonceaux. Donc s'il y a un panneau "90 - 3T5" ou "80 - caravanes", ma voiture va afficher 80. Est ce que ce système dans les voitures saura faire la différence ? Le croisement avec le GPS ne sera pas forcément utile. Si un panneau "90" (pour tous) temporaire est posé sur le bord de route, le système ne devrait logiquement pas le traiter différemment d'un panneau avec panonceau. 


Les limitations selon le temps. Par ex le -20 km/h avec la pluie sur autoroute. Ou dans certains cas, le "50 - par verglas". Comment la voiture saura ce qui se passe exactement ?


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Novembre 2021)

mouais je ne suis pas convaincu non plus


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2021)

*Un limitateur de vitesse bientôt obligatoire sur les voitures neuves*


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Un limitateur de vitesse bientôt obligatoire sur les voitures neuves*


Tu devrais lire nos topics


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2021)

le signalement de radars autorisé par le conseil constitutionnel


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2021)

La bm une voiture de psychopathe


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2021)

Moi quand j'arrive au boulot (_oui c'est bien moi_)


----------



## patlek (28 Novembre 2021)

La Patmobile2 encadrée par 2 Mustang


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)

Une renault 5 Turbo 2 Evolution à vendre


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)

1,6 Million de kilomètres en Volvo 740


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2021)

Pas mal. Je doute qu'avec les contrôles techniques Européen on trouve des voitures avec autant de kilométrages.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2021)

dans google news mais pas sur l'article. c'est marrant !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> dans google news mais pas sur l'article. c'est marrant !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 247893


J'ai avec une virgule pour la vitesse 








						Electrique VIDEO : Max Biaggi et la Voxan ont roulé jusqu’à 470,257 km/h et c’est un record - Paddock GP
					

Max Biaggi est toujours un homme branché et c'est même le livre des records qui le confirmera grâce à la Voxan Wattman.




					www.paddock-gp.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2021)

«Des centaines de propriétaires de Tesla sont coincés en dehors de leur voiture»


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2021)

Le remplaçant du Renault Kadjar se nommera " Austral"


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2021)

L'incroyable alliance de Gaussin avec Aramco dans les camions à hydrogène


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2021)

Le " tout-Electrique" Fossoyeur de l'emploi automobile


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'incroyable alliance de Gaussin avec Aramco dans les camions à hydrogène


Vu qu'il faut pas mal d'énergie pour produire de l'hydrogène il faut bien travailler  avec un producteur de pétrole pour produire une énergie sois disant verte...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2021)

Il roule depuis 27 Ans sans permis de conduire


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

Les radars pourraient vérifier les contrôles techniques


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2021)

Tiens j'ai une question. Hier je me suis fais flasher Dans les Vosges sur la 4 voies au niveau d'Epinal. Il tombait de la neige fondue et je roulais à 100, vitesse limitée a 110.
Mais c'est la voiture qui m'a doublé à grande vitesse qui a déclenché le radar. 

Mais du coup ça se passe comment vu que nous sommes les deux côtes à côtes sur la photo ?

j'imagine que ça a été prévu mais je voudrais être sur !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tiens j'ai une question. Hier je me suis fais flasher Dans les Vosges sur la 4 voies au niveau d'Epinal. Il tombait de la neige fondue et je roulais à 100, vitesse limitée a 110.
> Mais c'est la voiture qui m'a doublé à grande vitesse qui a déclenché le radar.
> 
> Mais du coup ça se passe comment vu que nous sommes les deux côtes à côtes sur la photo ?
> ...


Logiquement , c'est l'autre voiture , de toute façon la photo le prouve 
J'ai eu le cas avec une moto et mon boss n'a  jamais reçu de pv


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Hans Services
> 
> Dépannage electricité
> Réparation électroménager
> ...





Jura39 a dit:


> Logiquement , c'est l'autre voiture , de toute façon la photo le prouve
> J'ai eu le cas avec une moto et mon boss n'a  jamais reçu de pv


Comme c'est toi qui le doublait à moto, tu t'es pris la prune !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comme c'est toi qui le doublait à moto, tu t'es pris la prune !


Non , je suis toujours en voiture


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comme c'est toi qui le doublait à moto, tu t'es pris la prune !


Non , mais je double souvent les motos sur l'autoroute


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

G7 met à l'arrêt ses taxis de marque Tesla après un grave accident à Paris


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2021)

La nationalité la plus flashée sur les autoroutes Françaises est   .......


----------



## Neyres (16 Décembre 2021)

Un grave accident évité grâce à la tech ..


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2021)

Deux premières Alpine remises à la gendarmerie nationale


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2021)

Auto : un Émirati pour succéder à Jean Todt à la tête de la FIA


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2021)

La voiture de course de Michel Vaillant prend vie en VendéeDeux entrepreneurs vendéens passionnés de sport automobile et de BD ont donné vie à la mythique Vaillante, voiture de course de Michel Vaillant, et créé une école de pilotage à Fontenay-le-Comte.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)

Il fait dynamiter sa Tesla


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

Pèage en flux libre : Bientôt entre Paris et la Normandie


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2021)

L’essence synthétique pour sauver les moteurs à combustion ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)

Les AirTags aident les voleurs de voitures


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2022)

Voiture caméléon : BMW présente un modèle qui change de couleur en deux secondes


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2022)

Première course automobile sans chauffeurs


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2022)

Renault veut devenir 100 % Electrique en Europe en 2030


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2022)

«Beaucoup de jalousie», «manque de respect»


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2022)

Les voitures de luxe ne se sont jamais aussi bien vendues qu'en 2021


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)

Pour Carlos Tavares , La voiture électrique menace l'ordre social


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2022)

Oui j'ai lu cet article. Malheureusement, c'est dans 20 ans que nous saurons si les constructeurs ont fait le bon choix en prônant le tout électrique. Pour ma part je pense que oui. Les batteries et les systèmes de recharge ne vont que s'améliorer.

Les hybrides sont de vraies usines a gaz (_c'est le cas de le dire_) j'ai peur pour les coût d'entretiens, les consommations en hausse vu le poids de ces voitures, les pneus à changer plus souvent à cause du surpoids etc. 
Mais je crois que tu en as une Jura, tu dois savoir ça mieux que moi.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui j'ai lu cet article. Malheureusement, c'est dans 20 ans que nous saurons si les constructeurs ont fait le bon choix en prônant le tout électrique. Pour ma part je pense que oui. Les batteries et les systèmes de recharge ne vont que s'améliorer.
> 
> Les hybrides sont de vraies usines a gaz (_c'est le cas de le dire_) j'ai peur pour les coût d'entretiens, les consommations en hausse vu le poids de ces voitures, les pneus à changer plus souvent à cause du surpoids etc.
> Mais je crois que tu en as une Jura, tu dois savoir ça mieux que moi.


Oui en effet ma femme possède une voiture hybride , pour la consommation cela reste ridicule regarde la copie de mon application
Pour les pneus , je ne sais pas te repondre pour le moment , mais je ne constate pas plus d'usure que celle d'avant .


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Janvier 2022)

Pour ma part je pense que non.
si dans 20 ans on a tous une voiture électrique, comment les nourrir en énergie ?
et faut être clair, tous les constructeurs passent à l'électrique car on les taxe à mort sur l'essence.
il ne font pas ça pour sauver la planète.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2022)

Mais à ces 4.6L il faut ajouter l’électricité  ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais à ces 4.6L il faut ajouter l’électricité  ?


Oui en effet , il faut compter 1.50 € pour 50 à 60 Km
Mais si je fais que des parcours en électrique , j'ai une console essence de moins de 1 litre 
donc cela reste rentable


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Janvier 2022)

pour un surplus de combien à l'achat par rapport au modèle équivalent essence ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> pour un surplus de combien à l'achat par rapport au modèle équivalent essence ?


Je ne serais te dire , car il n'y a pas d'équivalent en essence avec celle que nous possédons , mais avec les primes du gouvernement  + la remise constructeur le surplus n'est pas énorme , en plus la carte grise est gratuite


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2022)

*Rallye Monte-Carlo : Ogier et Loeb en mode hybride*


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2022)

Et quand tu la recharges chez toi, tu "remplis" ta batterie pour quelle somme et combien de kilomètres ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et quand tu la recharges chez toi, tu "remplis" ta batterie pour quelle somme et combien de kilomètres ?


Une recharge par jour à 0.15*10kw = 1.50 euros pour environ 50 à 60 km


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2022)

Je me pose de plus en plus la question d'une petite élec pour remplacer ma voiture.


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Janvier 2022)

Hybrides rechargeables : vraiment une arnaque, comme le dit une étude ?
					

Les hybrides rechargeables sont, sur le papier, un bon compromis entre thermique et électrique. Mais une étude les dénonce comme une arnaque. À raison ?




					www.autoplus.fr


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je me pose de plus en plus la question d'une petite élec pour remplacer ma voiture.


Quel est ton usage ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je me pose de plus en plus la question d'une petite élec pour remplacer ma voiture.


Petit essai ce jour d'une e-208 
la voiture est super agréable , assez bluffé par les accélérations


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2022)

Mon usage est assez basique. depuis ce début d'année j'ai du faire 100 Km..


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mon usage est assez basique. depuis ce début d'année j'ai du faire 100 Km..


100 Km par semaine ?
La 208 que j'ai eu en prêt m'a surpris par son tarif  ( finition GT) 
plus de 38000 €


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2022)

Rallye Monte-Carlo : le saut périlleux arrière de Loeb pour fêter sa victoire


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Il teste une Ferrari rarissime , et finit dans un arbre  

Ce modèle, fabriqué à seulement 400 exemplaires dans le monde, coûtait trois millions d'euros. La voiture a été retrouvée pulvérisée après avoir percuté un arbre. On ne sait pas si le conducteur était un potentiel acheteur ou un mécanicien.


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il teste une Ferrari rarissime , et finit dans un arbre



Petit cours de conduite sur route glissante


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2022)

Non, j'ai fait environ 100km depuis le début de l'année. Bon je bosse plus, il fait froid je suis bien à la maison


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Non, j'ai fait environ 100km depuis le début de l'année. Bon je bosse plus, il fait froid je suis bien à la maison


Tu n'a presque pas besoin d'une voiture !!


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2022)

Figure toi que je me suis posé la question, mais je n'habite pas en ville. Ma maison est isolée, mais du moins je n'ai plus besoin de celle que j'ai actuellement. une W204. Mais d'un côté elle est payée, ne consomme pas grand chose. Je verrais à l'usage ce qui est le mieux. Mais 38.000 E dans une 208 non merci !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Vainqueur de son 80e rallye depuis 2002, le Français Sébastien Loeb (M-Sport Ford) est devenu après ce 8e succès à Monte-Carlo le pilote le plus âgé vainqueur en Championnat du monde (WRC), à bientôt 48 ans.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2022)

Mini va proposer aux propriétaires de ses modèles historiques de les convertir à l'électrique


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)

Des 3008 Hybrides pour la gendarmerie


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2022)

Une question vient me turlupiner par ces temps de grand froid...
Comment on se chauffe dans un véhicule électrique ???
Ça chauffe tant que ça un moteur électrique ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une question vient me turlupiner par ces temps de grand froid...
> Comment on se chauffe dans un véhicule électrique ???
> Ça chauffe tant que ça un moteur électrique ?


Et bien, tu pompes sur la batterie ... Si tu ajoutes à ça l'éclairage, les sièges chauffants et les gadgets énergivores, tu auras assez d'autonomie pour aller chercher ta baguette chez le boulanger du coin sans être certain de pouvoir revenir chez toi !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une question vient me turlupiner par ces temps de grand froid...
> Comment on se chauffe dans un véhicule électrique ???
> Ça chauffe tant que ça un moteur électrique ?


Ca chauffe mème très bien , tu peux programmer du chauffage pendant la charge et avoir chaud dans la voiture des que tu monte dedans , l'avantage , c'est que ca chauffe aussi les batteries ce qui permet d'avoir plus d'autonomie.
Cela ce programme via l'iPhone ou autre smartphone


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)

La DS 4 élue « plus belle voiture de l’année 2022 »


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)

Automobile. La première Alpine électrique de Renault sera produite à Dieppe
					

Le futur crossover électrique Alpine sera construit à Dieppe, en Seine-Maritime. « Aujourd'hui, on va pouvoir assurer l'avenir de cette usine », a déclaré sur France Inter Jean-Dominique Senard président de Renault.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2022)

Renault se découvre une ambition haut de gamme avec Alpine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Renault se découvre une ambition haut de gamme avec Alpine


Rââââ !!!! L'Alpine A110 ...  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rââââ !!!! L'Alpine A110 ...  ...


À propos, tu en es où d'une certaine 500 ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2022)

Cinq cents quatre-vingt-quinze !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À propos, tu en es où d'une certaine 500 ?


 ... Je me déçois moi-même !!! ...  

Celle qui me plaisait était une 595 Abarth "Competizione" de 180 cV neuve, toutes options et de stock vendue à 28.000 Euros !  

Le prix m'a un peu échaudé ... surtout que passé 70 ans, vous oubliez les conditions du style "financement à 0 % + assurance solde restant du" ... Votre âge devient une barrière infranchissable ...   et le crowdfunding familial me permet tout juste 2 services "complets" au car wash du coin !

Idem pour l'assurance ... passé 70 ans, faire assurer une 180cV en omnium est mission quasi impossible sauf à des conditions indécentes ! (mon courtier a fait la simulation et je me suis décroché la mâchoire en la lisant !)

En plus, mes enfants m'ont fait une remarque du genre : "Et tout ça pour se taper l'autoroute en se traînant à 90 km/H" ...   

Mais la remarque qui m'a le plus marquée est : "Et où tu vas mettre tes bacs à chats ??? Y'a pas de place dans le coffre ! 

Bref, je continue à réfléchir en regardant du côté des occases mais faut rester un tantinet réaliste !


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2022)

Pour le même prix tu peux en avoir une vraie-fausse d'origine, sur laquelle on se retournera beaucoup plus.
Et avec 27 bourrins je doute que ton assureur fasse la gueule.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)

Il roulait sans permis depuis 70 Ans


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour le même prix tu peux en avoir une vraie-fausse d'origine, sur laquelle on se retournera beaucoup plus.
> Et avec 27 bourrins je doute que ton assureur fasse la gueule.


Un pot à _yourte_ pour remplacer son _tepee_ ?! Autant prendre un camping-car !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour le même prix tu peux en avoir une vraie-fausse d'origine, sur laquelle on se retournera beaucoup plus.
> Et avec 27 bourrins je doute que ton assureur fasse la gueule.


Pas assez de place pour les chats


----------



## JAR41000 (31 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je me déçois moi-même !!! ...
> 
> Celle qui me plaisait était une 595 Abarth "Competizione" de 180 cV neuve, toutes options et de stock vendue à 28.000 Euros !
> 
> ...


J'ai bientôt 75 ans et je ne suis pas considéré comme appartenant à une classe moyenne supérieure, pas d'Ehpad à 8000€ pour mon futur,  mais chez BMW-Mini pas de problème pour obtenir une LOA sur une Mini Cooper S ou un X1.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)

Pour remonter le moral  









						Autoroutes : les péages à la hausse le 1er février
					

Avec 2 % en moyenne d’augmentation sur le ticket de péage, le coût d’usage s’alourdit encore, la renationalisaton des réseaux concédés n’étant pas pour demain.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2022)

Automobile : les ventes d'hybrides ont égalé le diesel en Europe en 2021


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une question vient me turlupiner par ces temps de grand froid...
> Comment on se chauffe dans un véhicule électrique ???
> Ça chauffe tant que ça un moteur électrique ?


Je viens d'en parler à mon facteur qui a une Kangoo électrique.
S'il met le chauffage, il tire sur la batterie. Sa tournée faisant 50 km, il use le cycle de charge. S'il ne met pas de chauffage, il peut étaler la charge sur 2 tournées.
Par contre, quand la voiture est en charge, il peut programmer de démarrer le chauffage 1/2h avant de partir...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2022)

Ca revient presque à ce que je disais ici  
Programmer le chauffage améliore la capacité de la batterie et évite une décharge rapide en mettant le chauffage


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2022)

kikalaplugrosse ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> kikalaplugrosse ?


Un vrai danger


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un vrai danger


On est d'accord. 
D'un autre côté j'ai l'impression qu'il prend quand-même certaines précautions : l'autoroute est quasi vide, sans poids-lourds, et visiblement il a des ouvreurs : quand il passe à 417 on voit une porsche jaune qu'on retrouve à la fin quand il fête son 'record' avec ses potes. Ca n'en reste pas moins un danger, surtout que quand on a les moyens de se payer une Chiron on a ceux de se payer des stages sur circuit.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

Alfa Roméo Tonale


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2022)

Sur ma Classe C (w204) il me semblait qu'elle tirait un peu a gauche depuis quelques temps. Lors d'un freinage en urgence cette semaine, je me suis fait très peur. Direction le garage.
Le berceau est mort. Sur une voiture de ce prix c'est quand même très limite !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

@Powerdom

Désolé pour ton soucis 
tu as demander une participation au constructeur ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2022)

Oui. Normalement c’est pris en charge après constitution d’un dossier par la concession


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Février 2022)

Bonjour par ici,
Je viens de découvrir cette rubrique.
Depuis presque 5 ans j'ai une Mustang, le petit modèle, pas le V8.
Certains disent que les vrais Mustang ont de V8, moi ce qui m'intéresse, c'est son look.


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui. Normalement c’est pris en charge après constitution d’un dossier par la concession


J'espère que ça se passera bien pour toi.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2022)

Audi propose des peintures mates de série


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2022)

F1 : Ferrari dévoile une monoplace aux lignes marquantes pour la saison 2022


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2022)

Des milliers de Porsche et d'Audi disparaissent dans l'incendie d'un navireLe cargo


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)

La DS 9 E-Tense 360, Un haut de gamme Français


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2022)

F1 : Alpine dévoile sa nouvelle voiture... très rose





​


----------



## touba (22 Février 2022)

La voiture est différente sur leur compte twitter et sur les photos de la présentation officielle...


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2022)

Porsche Cayman GT4 RS : ne parlez plus de petite sœur de la 911


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2022)

Largement bénéficiaire, Stellantis va augmenter ses salariés Français


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)

Bentley Bentayga Hybrid : le blanc-seing de l’hybridation


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)

Kia EV6 : Voiture de l'année 2022


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Mars 2022)

Volvo Cars Tests New Wireless Charging Technology
					

Volvo Cars is integrating and testing a new wireless charging technology in a live city environment together with selected partners, evaluating its potential...




					youtu.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2022)

Ford met le paquet dans la voiture électrique en Europe


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2022)

Ha, c'est sans doute plus facile de vendre des voitures électriques en Europe qu'au pays du gros V8


----------



## Gérard_68 (15 Mars 2022)

J'aime bien ma voiture.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2022)

V8 inside ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Bonjour par ici,
> Je viens de découvrir cette rubrique.
> Depuis presque 5 ans j'ai une Mustang, le petit modèle, pas le V8.
> Certains disent que les vrais Mustang ont de V8, moi ce qui m'intéresse, c'est son look.





gKatarn a dit:


> V8 inside ?


----------



## Gérard_68 (15 Mars 2022)

Non pas de V8, un modeste 4 cylindres en lignes. Pas grave, c'est le look qui me plait. Maintenant elle a aussi des étriers de frein rouge et déjà 70 000 km au compteur.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2022)

Et ce SUV il est pas beau 
lidl-lance-propre-suv-low-cost-331245.html​


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et ce SUV il est pas beau
> lidl-lance-propre-suv-low-cost-331245.html​


Pour un premier avril on dira qu'il est réussi.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour un premier avril on dira qu'il est réussi.


Il a de la gueule, tu mets la tenue qui va bien avec, tu vas pas passer inaperçu 













Bon, on peut fermer le rayon poissonnerie ! (éviter le HS)
"On est mal patron"


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Avril 2022)

Qu'est-ce qui a pris à ses parents






à le prénommer
Charles ?





Since 1993 donc pas d'excuses...

​


----------



## Kevick (10 Avril 2022)

Le prénom de de Gaulle et le pseudonyme de Phillipe de Hauteclocque. La grande classe.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2022)

Les Dacia sont-elles des voitures dangereuses ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les Dacia sont-elles des voitures dangereuses ?


Le problème est le même qu'en informatique. il se situe entre le fauteuil et le volant. J'ai maintenant peur de rouler à moto lorsque je vois le nombre de conducteur qui roulent avec le téléphone à la main.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2022)




----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> (image 1200 x 1600)​


T'as d'la veine qu'on ne soit pas dans portfolio !


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as d'la veine qu'on ne soit pas dans portfolio !


Veux-tu y voir, dans mes plus beaux instants par exemple, un gros plan de cordon de soudure sur échappement inox pour une Chevrolet Impala de 1962 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Veux-tu y voir, dans mes plus beaux instants par exemple, un gros plan de cordon de soudure sur échappement inox pour une Chevrolet Impala de 1962 ?


Ose, on verra bien...


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ose, on verra bien...


Mince ! Voici que j’ai deux modos sur le dos !


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Mince ! Voici que j’ai deux modos sur le dos !


Et moi !


----------



## touba (22 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Le problème est le même qu'en informatique. il se situe entre le fauteuil et le volant. J'ai maintenant peur de rouler à moto lorsque je vois le nombre de conducteur qui roulent avec le téléphone à la main.


Répression policière, c'est la seule solution.
Mais comme la police _"ferait mieux d'arrêter les délinquants au lieu d'emmerder ceux qui paient des impôts"... _


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Et moi !


Ça fait bien longtemps que tu n’es plus vert ! Tu comptes pour du beurre !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Répression policière, c'est la seule solution.


N'importe quoi...

Si les automobilistes qui ne commettent aucune infraction durant l'année étaient récompensés, cela serait sans doute plus efficace. Cela s'appelle l'éducation positive. A des années lumières de ta pensée archaïque.
Quand aux impôts je ne connais personne qui n'en paye pas.


----------



## touba (23 Avril 2022)

Le monde à l'envers, on va récompenser ceux qui ne sont pas des délinquants plutôt que punir les délinquants...
Pourquoi ne pas récompenser ceux qui n'ont tué personne au cours de l'année ? Et ceux qui n'ont violé personne aussi. Oui, bravo à eux ils sont des citoyens exemplaires !

C'est le bonus/malus des assurances qui a régulé la délinquance routière (alcool, vitesse) ou les radars et les amendes ??
Si la seule sanction à ne pas mettre la ceinture est ne pas recevoir sa récompense, en quelques mois des centaines de milliers d'automobilistes ne la mettront plus...


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2022)

Tu t’excites dans le vide. L’interconnexion des services numériques va remanier la donne et aller dans le sens évoqué par Powerdom. Ton comportement routier peut déjà influer sur le montant de ta prime d’assurance automobile – par le biais d’un dispositif volontairement souscrit. À l’avenir, ce même comportement influera au-delà. « La société de surveillance » appliquée aux états démocratiques mise sur la sécurité des biens et des personnes – pas sur leurs contrôles.


----------



## touba (23 Avril 2022)

Il a compris le concept d'_ignorer le membre_ le modo à la pipe ??


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2022)

il n’y a que toi qui ne voit pas ses messages, ce n’est pas réciproque


----------



## touba (23 Avril 2022)

Oui j'ai bien compris mais à quoi bon me répondre si je ne vois pas ses messages ?
C'est en consultant le forum sur mon smartphone sans être connecté que j'ai vu son message qui semblait être une réponse au mien...


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> à quoi bon me répondre si je ne vois pas ses messages ?


Il ignore que tu l'ignores, sans doute.


----------



## touba (23 Avril 2022)

Je l'avais pourtant prévenu, bon c'est pas grave. Il le sait maintenant.


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2022)

A chacun ses ignorés


----------



## patlek (24 Avril 2022)

C' est le jour de fete pour les vieilles, aujourd'hui...









						Journée Nationale des Véhicules d'Époque - Édition 2022 - JNVE par la FFVE
					

6ème édition de la Journée Nationale des Véhicules d'Époque : Dimanche 24 Avril 2022




					ffve-jnve.org


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2022)

Les énervés des réseaux commencent a arriver sur MacGé...


----------



## patlek (24 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les énervés des réseaux commencent a arriver sur MacGé...


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2022)

120 Kmh avec une 103

pardon l'article est payant. 
je vous le colle ci-dessous



De mémoire de gendarme, c’est du jamais vu, affirme un militaire de l’escadron départemental de sécurité routière du Doubs (25). Il faut dire que ce mécanicien de Quingey avait peut-être l’intention de battre un record.

Souvenir de jeunesse
Vendredi dernier, alors qu’il circulait à mobylette sur la RN83, il a été flashé à 122 km/h au lieu de 90 km/h sur le territoire de la commune de Chouzelot. On imagine la stupéfaction du gendarme qui tenait les jumelles.
Roulant dans le sens Jura-Doubs, le pilote de ce Peugeot 103 a été interpellé quelques kilomètres plus loin sur une aire de poids lourd de la RN83. Aux gendarmes, cet as de la mécanique a expliqué qu’il aimait bien bricoler son cyclomoteur, pratique qui lui rappelle sa jeunesse.

Tribunal de police
Preuve de la performance de son deux-roues qui n’avait rien d’une pétrolette, le quadragénaire n’a pas été contrôlé en descente, mais sur un faux plat montant, à la sortie de Quingey.
Il sera convoqué devant le tribunal de police dans les prochaines semaines. Autre obligation, le mécanicien devra remettre son bolide en conformité et le présenter aux gendarmes.
Des réglages qui concerneront principalement le moteur et ramèneront la vitesse de pointe du deux-roues autour des 50 km/h. Bien inférieur à 122 km/h.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> 120 Kmh avec une 103


Surtout qu'en cas d'accident l'assurance peut ne pas répondre...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Surtout qu'en cas d'accident l'assurance peut ne pas répondre...


Normalement, la bécane ne correspondant plus aux règlements, l'assurance répond "niet" !


----------



## papadben (30 Avril 2022)

Dans mes souvenirs, le 103 était certainement la plus rapide des "mobs" de l'époque. Le compteur bloquait souvent au delà des 80 et même sans bricolage... 45 dîtes vous, j'en rie encore. Gros carbu, culasse retravaillée, échappement "libéré" et fonce! Tu ressemblais à un crapaud sur une boite d'allumettes à la recherche du meilleur profil mais qu'importe...


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Mai 2022)

Clairement on était au dessus de 80 avec une 103 légèrement préparée.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mai 2022)

Automobile 123 ans de motorisation hybride : vous y croyez ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2022)

*Une voiture électrique qui peut rouler 2 000 km sans recharger *


----------



## patlek (12 Mai 2022)

Avec un plein de 200 litres. Ce qui fait un gros réservoir.


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Une voiture électrique qui peut rouler 2 000 km sans recharger *


Grace à une pile à combustible alimentée par 200 litres de méthanol.
Alors oui, le-dit méthanol est 'bio' (obtenu par méthanisation de fumier), mais j'ai quelques questions pour le concepteur avant de crier au génie :

sans recharger, vraiment, ou chargement en continu ?
quelle vitesse moyenne (2000km en 3 jours...) ? A la louche, 72h, on déduit 1h ou 2 pour les changementS de pilote, et on trouve 30 km/h. Mais bon, j'avoue ne pas connaitre les conditions du test.
quelle aurait été la distance parcourue en utilisant le méthanol directement dans un moteur thermique adapté, à la même vitesse ?
comparatif du bilan carbone global, donc depuis la conception de la pile à combustible et des batteries pour l'un, du moteur thermique pour l'autre, des deux solutions ?
sans oublier le cout de transformation du méthane de fumier en méthanol.
et accessoirement, quelle serait l'autonomie réèlle d'une voiture 'normale', et non conçue pour battre un record. Parce qu'entre les moteurs, les batteries, la pile à combustible et le réservoir de 200 litres, où case-t-on madame, les gamins et la glacière pour le pique-nique ?

Cela dit, récupérer le méthane de fumier est une bonne idée, d'autant que sa combustion le 'transforme' en dioxyde de carbone, gaz à effet de serre, oui, mais bien moins puissant de ce point de vue que le méthane lui-même. Ca serait toujours ça de gagné.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2022)

Du moment que ça n'empêche pas les vaches de péter !


----------



## patlek (12 Mai 2022)

Ha...faudrait les empecher de péter...


Les vaches, c' est des vraiies petites voitures...









						Les vaches françaises émettent autant de gaz en un an que 15 millions de voitures ! - Sciences et Avenir
					

Les pets des vaches ça rapporte ! À l’occasion du Salon de l’Agriculture, l’association "bleu-blanc-cœur" lance sa "monnaie CO2". Il s’agit de valoriser financièrement la réduction du méthane émis par les rots et pets de vaches.




					www.sciencesetavenir.fr
				




pppprrtttt... pprrrrrtttttttttttttttt.... pppppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... broum!!


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Grace à une pile à combustible alimentée par 200 litres de méthanol.
> Alors oui, le-dit méthanol est 'bio' (obtenu par méthanisation de fumier), mais j'ai quelques questions pour le concepteur avant de crier au génie :
> 
> sans recharger, vraiment, ou chargement en continu ?
> ...


c'est clair ! surtout qu'avec 1 litre d'essence on peut faire plus de 3700 km !








						La voiture qui parcourt 3.771 km avec un litre d'essence se perfectionne
					

Les enseignants et étudiants de l'école de la Joliverie, à Nantes, ont dévoilé leur cinquième prototype, encore plus performant




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2022)

Les actifs de Renault en Russie sont désormais propriété de l'État russe


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2022)

Une Mercedes de 1955 vendue 135 millions d'euros, record mondial pour une voiture aux enchères


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2022)

Il Commendatore Enzo doit se retourner dans sa tombe. Battu post mortem par des allemands !


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2022)

Le moteur hybride à l’eau fait un tabac – en ces temps de carburant hors de prix !


----------



## patlek (4 Juin 2022)

Il n'y a pas une faute à l' article?

"Cela ferait baisser de *« 20 % le rendement moteur en moyenne. C’est autant d’économie à la pompe et c’est écologique »*, souligne"

c' est pas plutot que "ça augmenterait..."


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Le moteur hybride à l’eau fait un tabac – en ces temps de carburant hors de prix !


Mué. Si ça marchait si bien que ça je pense que les fabricants de vroum-vroum auraient acheté le brevet ! Quant aux effets à long terme de la présence d'eau dans les circuits d'injection n'en parlons pas.

Note : l'injection d'eau a été utilisée dans les moteurs d'avion lors de la deuxième guerre mondiale, mais c'était pour obtenir _*temporairement*_ un surcroit de puissance, pas une diminution de la consommation.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Il n'y a pas une faute à l' article?
> 
> "Cela ferait baisser de *« 20 % le rendement moteur en moyenne. C’est autant d’économie à la pompe et c’est écologique »*, souligne"
> 
> c' est pas plutot que "ça augmenterait..."


Encore un journaliste qui se déplace à vélo et qui n’y connaît rien aux autos !


Romuald a dit:


> Mué. Si ça marchait si bien que ça je pense que les fabricants de vroum-vroum auraient acheté le brevet ! Quant aux effets à long terme de la présence d'eau dans les circuits d'injection n'en parlons pas.
> 
> Note : l'injection d'eau a été utilisée dans les moteurs d'avion lors de la deuxième guerre mondiale, mais c'était pour obtenir _*temporairement*_ un surcroit de puissance, pas une diminution de la consommation.


J’avais vu un système analogue, dans un docu de Pierre Carles, adapté aux vieux diesel.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> l'injection d'eau a été utilisée dans les moteurs d'avion lors de la deuxième guerre mondiale, mais c'était pour obtenir _*temporairement*_ un surcroit de puissance, pas une diminution de la consommation


Et le pilote était obligé de déclarer cette manip au retour (s'il revenait) parce que le moteur devait être entièrement révisé.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juin 2022)

Sinon, il y a le moteur à air comprimé, qui lui fonctionne très bien, ne coute pas de carburant, facile a recharger. Malheureusement comme au temps des premières motos électrique, les fabricant pensent que plus c'est moche plus ça va se vendre...


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Sinon, il y a le moteur à air comprimé, qui lui fonctionne très bien, ne coute pas de carburant, facile a recharger. Malheureusement comme au temps des premières motos électrique, les fabricant pensent que plus c'est moche plus ça va se vendre...


Article de 2019... Et toujours rien, mais peut-être que la mort de l'inventeur (lien vers l'article en bas de l'article) y est pour quelque chose. En tous cas article plutôt à charge vers la fin, et le lien vers MDI est mort.


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2022)

Voilà de la bagnole!


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2022)

c'est la patmobile2 dans le fond ?


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est la patmobile2 dans le fond ?



Oui, a coté d'une Jaguar MK2 en état nickel chrome.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2022)

Les Mustang ça va par grappes, c'est comme les Harley...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2022)

Allez ! Mon fils est parti en Allemagne ce matin se choisir une Abarth 124 Spider dont il rêve depuis des mois après avoir revendu sa Ducati !   

Et pourquoi j'ai l'air content ? ... Simplement parce qu'il a dit qu'il me confierait une de ses clés pour les périodes où il ne l'utiliserait pas !  ... 






La bête convoitée !!!!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2022)

C'est fait !!!  
Il a craqué pour celle-ci, mieux équipée !


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2022)

Houlo!!


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> il me confierait une de ses clés pour les périodes où il ne l'utiliserait pas !


Gentil fiston !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Mon fils est parti en Allemagne ce matin se choisir une Abarth 124 Spider dont il rêve depuis des mois après avoir revendu sa Ducati !
> Et pourquoi j'ai l'air content ? ... Simplement parce qu'il a dit qu'il me confierait une de ses clés pour les périodes où il ne l'utiliserait pas !  ...
> 
> La bête convoitée !!!!!! ​


J'ai quelque chose qui te conviendrait mieux :


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Août 2022)

Bugatti Mistral : le chant du cygne du W16 Bugatti fait ses adieux au moteur 16 cylindres avec la Mistral, un roadster de 1 600 chevaux pouvant atteindre une vitesse de pointe de 420 km/h.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2022)

*D'après une étude de l'assureur Axa, les voitures électriques seraient impliquées dans 50% d'accidents en plus que les voitures thermiques. *


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2022)

Oui, ça fait le buzz, mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était pas dénué d'arrières-pensées de la part de l'assureur et pas totalement honnête comme étude.


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, ça fait le buzz, mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était pas dénué d'arrières-pensées de la part de l'assureur et pas totalement honnête comme étude.


yep, elle se fait défoncer chez les copains d'en face


----------



## peyret (4 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> yep, elle se fait défoncer chez les copains d'en face


et ...


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2022)

J'y peux rien si M4ever est aux fraises...


----------



## Powerdom (5 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi comme je l'avais annoncé sur ce fil j'ai fait ce week-end les 1001 virages du Jura à Saint Claude.
Quelques photo ci-dessous.





C'est bien la capitale de la pipe





le célèbre chapeau du gendarme






ps : j'ai pas vu Juju


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2022)

*Volkswagen ID BUZZ : il va faire parler de lui*


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2022)

Une tente de toit pour annoncer la 911 Safari


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2022)

Allez ! C'est parti !!!!  
Abarth Powahhhhhh !!!!! 



​


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2022)

Ta ceinture !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2022)

Chez moi les propriétaires de Porsche 911 ont renoncé et les ont revendues, trop tape cul...
C'est pas tape cul une Abarth ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pas tape cul une Abarth ?


En mode "normal" elle est relativement confortable ... Les sièges sont excellents !
Par contre, si tu passes en mode "sport", le raidissement des amortisseurs la transforme aussi un peu en tape-cul ! 
Mais bon, vais pas me plaindre ... pour une fois qu'il y a un truc qui raidit !   
Merci fils ... bel achat !!!  ...


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2022)

Le piège à filles...

Faudrait paufiner....

Quelques scéances d' UV, pour un bronzage "gérard monciel"... des ray-bans... une belle chemise blanche... un petit pantalon de flanalle... une gourmette en or... une rolex... une casquette "sport".... un petit cigare pour completer...

Et HOP!!! Roulez jeunesse!!!!


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2022)

Mais c'est quoi ce rétro rouge ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et HOP!!! Roulez jeunesse!!!!



Jeunesse ? Est-ce le terme approprié ici ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ce rétro rouge ?


... La petite touche Abarth ! J'aime bien !   






Elle date de 2018, 19.000 kms au compteur, et un seul proprio maniaque ... C'est comme si elle sortait neuve du show room !​


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2022)

Ah oui comme ça je comprends mieux. Elle est très jolie !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2022)

*Alpine A110 électrique : ils l’ont fait !*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Alpine A110 électrique : ils l’ont fait !*


 ... "électrifier" une légende comme l'A110 ... Faut vraiment oser le faire ! 
Déjà que j'étais sur le c... avec la Mustang Mach-E que je considère comme une pure hérésie ! 

J'avais l'occasion d'essayer une Tesla ... Plutôt mourir que de monter dans ce "truc insipide" qui n'a même pas l'odeur d'une "vraie" bagnole, ni l'âme d'ailleurs ! 

J'ai préféré caresser le galbe délicat d'une Jaguar MK2 bleue nuit de toute beauté et, la larme à l'oeil, humer le cuir à l'intérieur et contempler la splendeur intemporelle de la ronce de noyer et des cadrans analogiques constellant le tableau de bord ... 

J'arrête là, parce que je conchie les véhicules électriques et que je m'énerve !


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> une Jaguar MK2


:love:
Si j'avais les moyens et un garage je m'en offrirai une, ou alors son remake, la type S des années 2000, assez réussi et surtout plus fiable (les joints de culasse en liège de la MK2 c'est pas vraiment top, sans parler de la qualité des freins et de la disponibilité des pièces).
Ou si j'avais VRAIMENT les moyens, une Aston-Martin. Les anglaises, c'est la classe.
Mais il faudra bien passer à l'éléctrique un jour. Ou revenir au moteur à crotin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ou si j'avais VRAIMENT les moyens, une Aston-Martin. Les anglaises, c'est la classe.


 ... La classe "ultime" !!!!! 

Dimanche après-midi - il faisait beau - j'ai pris un pied pas possible avec la 124 Abarth de mon fils ... puissance, précision de conduite, un moteur "vivant" et surtout la sonorité envoûtante de l'échappement "Monza", des pétarades contenues et du "glougloutage" à la décélération ... du pur bonheur ! 

Je me suis baladé plus d'une heure dans la concession qui dispose de plus de 150 véhicules d'exception, tous vendus dans un état "show room", complètement révisés et avec garantie ... Des Lamborghini, Ferrari, Mc Laren, Porsche (dont quatre 930 turbo datant des années 80 à tomber par terre !), Aston Martin, Corvette Stingray, Mustang Shelby GT500, Jaguar et j'en passe ! J'étais comme un gamin dans un magasin de jouets ... 

Et le soir, j'ai repris le volant de mon vieux Tepee ... Je lui ai tapé sur le capot en disant : "T'en fais pas mémère ... nous 2 c'est pour la vie !" ... et j'ai cru voir ses phares s'embuer un instant !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2022)

Moi ce qui m'ennuie avec ces véhicules, ce sont les carbus type chutes du Niagara !


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2022)

Ça y est, je viens de faire poser un système écol'eau sur ma voiture. Je vous tiendrais au courant si ça vous intéresse.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2022)

Si les chutes du Niagara dans ta voiture c'est avec de l'eau, là OK.
J'espère que ce n'est pas avec de l'eau distillée...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2022)

Remplissage à l'eau de pluie


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2022)

Un système de ce type était utilisé sur les avions de chasse de la seconde guerre, l'injection était volontaire pour gagner momentanément en puissance, mais le pilote devait en déclarer l'utilisation en rentrant car le(s) moteur(s) devai(en)t entrer en maintenance au retour.


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ça y est, je viens de faire poser un système écol'eau sur ma voiture. Je vous tiendrais au courant si ça vous intéresse.


Tu veux faire vroum-vroum ? Parce que l'injection d'eau était utilisée dans les chasseurs à moteur à piston anglais de la deuxième guerre mondiale pour obtenir un surcroit de puissance, mais momentané parce que ça n'était pas sans conséquences sur la fiabilité du moulin. Cf à ce sujet le bouquin de Pierre Closterman 'le grand cirque'.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... "électrifier" une légende comme l'A110 ... Faut vraiment oser le faire !
> Déjà que j'étais sur le c... avec la Mustang Mach-E que je considère comme une pure hérésie !
> 
> J'avais l'occasion d'essayer une Tesla ... Plutôt mourir que de monter dans ce "truc insipide" qui n'a même pas l'odeur d'une "vraie" bagnole, ni l'âme d'ailleurs !
> ...



J'avais tendance à penser comme toi. Mais j'ai essayé récemment une Mini Cooper SE, ben ça envoie du pâté grave    Certes, ça sent pas le cambouis d'un vrai moteur, l'autonomie est mini aussi, mais l'agrément de conduit est bien là.
Ça sera la voiture de Mme, moi je garde mon gros TurboD 2litres


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Cf à ce sujet le bouquin de Pierre Closterman 'le grand cirque'.


Je l'ai lu môme, je vais le relire


----------



## ScapO (15 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... La petite touche Abarth ! J'aime bien !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 266627
> 
> ...


Magiques ces rétros rouges


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Magiques ces rétros rouges


Durant un instant, j'ai pensé à Reiser ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2022)

Allez ! Un tout nouveau *V8* pour la prochaine Mustang !!!!   

Pour la peine, je leur pardonne leur infâme Mach-E ... 









						Voici la toute nouvelle Ford Mustang, qui conserve son moteur V8 !
					

C’est dans son jardin, au Salon de Detroit, que Ford vient de dévoiler la septième génération de sa légendaire Mustang. Elle évolue dans la tradition de la lignée, en capitalisant sur les fondamentaux du modèle : un moteur V8 et une déclinaison cabriolet.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)

Renault refait la R5 Turbo… sans turbo


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2022)

*Plusieurs voitures Peugeot, Opel et Citroën rappelées en raison de graves dysfonctionnements*


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2022)

Citroën Oli : un SUV électrique léger, économique, et qui va loin


----------



## patlek (7 Octobre 2022)

J' ai croisé ça ce matin; conduisible dés l'age de 14 ans.






C' est pas loin d'etre de vraies voitures...






						Voitures sans permis. Quels sont les modèles accessibles dès 14 ans ? - Photo #1 - L'argus
					

Pour rouler sans permis, les jeunes de 14 à 18 ans ont le choix.




					www.largus.fr
				




En décapotable, à 14 ans, avec ça, tu es le roi!!!


Apres, faut des parents qui acceptent de dépenser 15 000 Euros


----------



## papadben (7 Octobre 2022)

C'est pas une JS 2!


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)

Lamborghini Aventador Ultimae : jeux interdits


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ça y est, je viens de faire poser un système écol'eau sur ma voiture. Je vous tiendrais au courant si ça vous intéresse.


Sinon, après avoir fait 539 km depuis l'installation du système, il me reste une autonomie de 586 km. Avant à 750 km le voyant était allumé et je passais à la pompe. J'ai donc ici une autonomie théorique de 1100 km soit plus de 300 Km par plein !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)

*Peugeot 408 : l’art de secouer le cocotier*


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2022)

Ben je ne suis pas fan du tout. Ni de la forme ni de la couleur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2022)

Carlos Tavares dénonce la politique du « tout-électrique »


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Carlos Tavares dénonce la politique du « tout-électrique »


De toutes façons, à terme, c'est le retour du moteur à crottin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2022)

*Jeep Avenger : le baroudeur branché *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Jeep Avenger : le baroudeur branché *


Bwêêrk ! Pour moi, la vraie Jeep digne de ce nom, c'est la Wrangler !


----------



## ScapO (19 Octobre 2022)

Ou la Willys...


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Octobre 2022)

La willys, je kiffe


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2022)

Pfff… Rien ne vaut la Rancho !?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2022)

*Mondial de l'auto : des militants d'Extinction Rébellion se collent à des voitures de sport *


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2022)

*Voiture à hydrogène : la startup française Hopium lancée par le Crédit Agricole *


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2022)

Stellantis va produire des utilitaires à hydrogène en France


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Peugeot 408 : l’art de secouer le cocotier*


Tiens, une C5X


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2022)

BMW ajoute des leds autour des haricots…
Vu sur un X5 ou X7 de test ce week-end.


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> BMW ajoute des leds autour des haricots…
> Vu sur un X5 ou X7 de test ce week-end.


t'es sur que c'était un x5 et pas un K2000 ?


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> t'es sur que c'était un x5 et pas un K2000 ?


Toutes les bmw se ressemblent, mais pas à un k2000


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Novembre 2022)

Compte tenu de la conjoncture actuelle, ce modèle me semble un "must" !!!! 







Mais sans le canon ... 
Chaque obus coûtant le prix à neuf de mon Tepee !​


			https://www.capital.fr/economie-politique/decouvrez-les-nouvelles-capacites-du-tank-americain-abramsx-1449070


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2022)

*Range Rover Sport P510e : le gardien du temple*


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2022)

*Thierry Breton temporise sur la fin des voitures thermiques en 2035 au sein de l'Union européenne *

Tiens donc...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Novembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> BMW ajoute des leds autour des haricots…


Excuse mon ignorance, mais ça veut dire quoi autour des haricots ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2022)

Les haricots, c'est la calandre, du fait de sa forme quand les ouies étaient  plus hautes que larges et faisaient penser à des fayots.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2022)

Les haricots, c'est les grilles sur la calandre des BMW :


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2022)

Merci de vos réponses. Je n'avais jamais entendu ces termes pour cette voiture. Bon à ma décharge je n'ai jamais eu de BM...


----------



## flotow (10 Novembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses. Je n'avais jamais entendu ces termes pour cette voiture. Bon à ma décharge je n'ai jamais eu de BM...


Mais as tu des leds sur ta calandre ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2022)

Non, mais j'ai une étoile !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2022)

*Tesla Model Y : un autre monde *


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)

Toyota prépare un moteur V8… à hydrogène 

Un espoir de survie pour les "muscle cars" et autres... Et le "bruit" produit est semblable à la motorisation essence 

Rejets : de l'eau... ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2022)

​*Bertone GB110 : 1 100 chevaux qui brûlent des déchets *


----------



## TimeCapsule (Lundi à 07:19)

*Peugeot Inception : design tranchant pour avis tranché *

*



*​


----------



## Romuald (Lundi à 10:01)

C'est beau comme du Jean Graton des années 70


----------



## Toum'aï (Lundi à 10:09)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est beau comme du Jean Graton des années 70


C'est moi qui l'ai dessinée...


----------



## TimeCapsule (Mercredi à 08:23)

*Nouveau record de ventes pour Rolls-Royce en 2022*


----------

